# things you just dont understand



## septango (Sep 20, 2013)

this is a thread for stuff that you just cant seem to wrap your head around


Ill go first- the complex relationship the fandom has with nazis
  It seems there is a sizeable chunk of the fandom over on FA that seem to have an extreme obsession with em, even lapfox has a nazi inspired character, hell theres even a nazifur club on FA


----------



## Wither (Sep 20, 2013)

Literally 90% of FA's user base.


----------



## Willow (Sep 20, 2013)

Calculus and trigonometry


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 20, 2013)

All furries.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 20, 2013)

People that are racist and/or homophobic.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 20, 2013)

Macro/Micro fetishes. 

I...just don't.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 20, 2013)

Nice people who slowly transform into undesirable total cunts, what the hell happens to someone to cause such a dramatic change in such a short period of time



Willow said:


> Calculus and trigonometry


Math in general, all of it


----------



## Distorted (Sep 20, 2013)

I don't understand relationships. It is something I wholeheartedly fail to grasp.


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 21, 2013)

Fucking, _magnets_.

*[USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST]*


----------



## Wrobel (Sep 21, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> Fucking, _magnets_.
> 
> *[USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST]*



Magnetic Banhammers!?


----------



## PsychicOtter (Sep 21, 2013)

People who reject any sort of gun control.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 21, 2013)

morbidly obese people


----------



## John_Davenport (Sep 21, 2013)

Cockroaches.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 21, 2013)

Yanks


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 21, 2013)

Modern black and white photos, I honestly just... oh sorry I forgot it was 2013, _come on_


----------



## Saga (Sep 21, 2013)

How people can think combining one religion and government in a freely religious country is a good idea.


septango said:


> Ill go first- the complex relationship the fandom has with nazis
> It seems there is a sizeable chunk of the fandom over on FA that seem to have an extreme obsession with em, even lapfox has a nazi inspired character, hell theres even a nazifur club on FA


The first post of this thread is a godwin


----------



## Lobar (Sep 21, 2013)

Saga said:


> How people can think combining one religion and government in a freely religious country is a good idea.
> 
> The first post of this thread is a godwin



It's not a godwin when talking about people that have a fascination with literal nazis.


----------



## Percy (Sep 21, 2013)

The thought processes of some people.


----------



## Lexicom (Sep 21, 2013)

Really _weird_ fetishes. >':


----------



## Kiwisalad (Sep 21, 2013)

Electronegativity. It's just hard for my to grasp for some reason.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 21, 2013)

- Weird fetishes.
- Multi-player gaming or its appeal, unless you're just trolling or fucking around.
- How people do that thing where they turn the body into cubes and shit, and then turn that back into a human figure.
- The appeal of human babies.
- The capability most people have for being romantically or sexually attracted to more than one person, at the same time.
- How people can paint shit like this.


----------



## Khaki (Sep 21, 2013)

septango said:


> this is a thread for stuff that you just cant seem to wrap your head around
> 
> 
> Ill go first- the complex relationship the fandom has with nazis
> It seems there is a sizeable chunk of the fandom over on FA that seem to have an extreme obsession with em, even lapfox has a nazi inspired character, hell theres even a nazifur club on FA



They really like Hugo Boss?


----------



## Percy (Sep 21, 2013)

Kiwisalad said:


> Electronegativity. It's just hard for my to grasp for some reason.


Fluorine is the most electronegative, cesium/francium is the least. The more electronegative stuff likes to take the electrons from the less electronegative stuff.

...sorry, that was my chemistry major talking o~o


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 21, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> -
> - The capability most people have for being romantically or sexually attracted to more than one person, at the same time.
> .


It's simple: boredum and variety are two things people want. Having sex with the same person day in and day out, year after year forever is just.....not mentally feasible for a lot of people. Physically even.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 21, 2013)

- Banana slicers and other stupid inventions for miniscule tasks

- Pluto's descent from planethood (it'll always be a planet in our hearts... so make it a planet again, dammit)

- GrÄpples

- Human pack behavior

- The Xbox One


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 21, 2013)

Punnchy said:


> It's simple: boredum and variety are two things people want. Having sex with the same person day in and day out, year after year forever is just.....not mentally feasible for a lot of people. Physically even.


And I don't understand it.

I don't understand how people get sexually bored of their partner, unless they were really desperate about who they got with in the first place, and "just settled," instead of waiting for what they actually wanted.
But in that case, it would make more sense to not get into a relationship at all.

I also don't understand sexual attraction without romantic attraction. It's just such a weird, kind of gross concept to me.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 21, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> And I don't understand it.
> 
> I don't understand how people get sexually bored of their partner, unless they were really desperate about who they got with in the first place, and "just settled," instead of waiting for what they actually wanted.
> But in that case, it would make more sense to not get into a relationship at all.
> ...



Different levels of sex drive between partners, in my personal case, I have a higher urge for sexual interaction then my partner does. They want sex every so often, and want it to last for hours when they do want it. I personally, would rather have sex every day, or every other day, and not focus on making it last for hours on end (god help me I'm trying). Since this is an issue for me and my partner, we came to the understanding that, once in a blue moon, I be allowed to play with another in a sexual sense. Now, the person(s) I'm allowed to play with, are approved by my partner, and even the limitations of what I'm allowed to do with said person(s) are set by my partner.

Sex is sex, people have it all the time. I've had 23 sexual partners, in my 8 years of being sexually active (I don't count high school hand jobs or the like). A good portion of these sexual encounters where not with romantic involvement. I don't have to love someone to put my dick in them, and they don't have to love me, to let me put my dick in them. It's simple for me because of how I was raised and how I trained myself to believe what I find socially acceptable. 

I've also been in a polygamous relationship where there where multiple partners and one of them would have sex with not only me, our mutual partner, but another male as well.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 21, 2013)

See, casual sex to me is almost like when people have a pissing fetish. I don't get the appeal, and the idea of being involved myself would make me want to vomit.

I've only had one sexual partner at the age of 26, and I can't really even imagine doing sexual stuff with anyone else. Like it literally makes my skin crawl.
Not for any religious reasons or how my parents raised me or anything else.
It's just how I feel.

If one or both halves are not satisfied with their sex life together, I don't know why those parties wouldn't hold out for better options that fulfill those desires and everything else they actually want.


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 21, 2013)

Everything that does not fit within the narrow parameters of my own brain's ability to comprehend.

Do I win the thread? No?

Why toy dogs are considered a desirable thing, and not an aberrant Frankenstein of a dog.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 21, 2013)

Zenia said:


> People that are racist and/or homophobic.



Those, and creationists.
Also, people being against* environmental preservation. We live on this one single goddamn planet, why would you want to fuck it up?

*: Except for long-term economical cost/benefit issues.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 21, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> People who reject any sort of gun control.


Because gun control always fails.  People that legally own guns don't go around robbing and randomly kill people.  For the criminals, there will always be a way to illegally obtain a firearm to do their dirty bidding.  Gun control simply does not work.  It's just as much as a joke as the war on drugs.


And holy fucktits, some of the people in this thread are straight up ignant.  IGNANT.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 21, 2013)

Zenia said:


> People that are racist and/or homophobic.



This so much.

I've never been able to understand why people are still against gay marriage


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 21, 2013)

septango said:


> Ill go first- the complex relationship the fandom has with nazis
> It seems there is a sizeable chunk of the fandom over on FA that seem to have an extreme obsession with em, even lapfox has a nazi inspired character, hell theres even a nazifur club on FA



Nazis were assholes and all, but you gotta admit... those fuckers had style.


----------



## Willow (Sep 21, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Because gun control always fails.  People that legally own guns don't go around robbing and randomly kill people.  For the criminals, there will always be a way to illegally obtain a firearm to do their dirty bidding.  Gun control simply does not work.  It's just as much as a joke as the war on drugs.


Gun control doesn't work in America because people believe it infringes on our rights. 
But it seems to work exceptionally well in other countries like the UK. 

So it's not that gun control doesn't work at all. It just doesn't work here.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 21, 2013)

I don't understand how people can seriously drink cheap beer. Like how? How can one possess such a complete and utter hatred for their tastebuds?


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Sep 21, 2013)

*stereotypes in general 

*how people find alcoholic drinks tasty 

*why people still smoke cigarettes when there are electronic alternatives that have the same drug and are less harmful.

*why new york can't be a better place with all the tax dollars the state collects.

*what's wrong with me mentally or physically


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 21, 2013)

I don't understand the mathematical basis of quantum chromodynamics.

Oh, wait.  Several people already made a joke like that.  Umm... I don't understand the appeal of shows like Real Housewives of New Jersey.  But that's mostly because I don't care to understand.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 21, 2013)

M. LeRenard said:


> *I don't understand the mathematical basis of quantum chromodynamics.*
> 
> Oh, wait.  Several people already made a joke like that.  Umm... I don't understand the appeal of shows like Real Housewives of New Jersey.  But that's mostly because I don't care to understand.



My physics teacher warned me about this, so it's a coincidence you don't like it either. x3



Kiwisalad said:


> Electronegativity. It's just hard for my to grasp for some reason.



I think I can help. 

The nucleii of atoms are positive.
The closer a negative charge, such as an electron, is to the nucleus the stronger the attraction becomes. Just like two magnets become more and more attracted to one another as they get closer together. 

Different atoms have different numbers of electrons. A neutral atom has the same number of electrons orbiting it as it does protons in its nucleus.
Most atoms would rather have more or less electrons so that they have a complete outer shell. 

 Some atoms, like fluorine, only have a few electrons and they have space for another in their outer shell, so other electrons can get fairly close to the positive nucleus. This means fluorine is very good at attracting electrons, just like two magnets will leap to join eachother if you let them get very close to one another. 

Larger atoms with lots of electrons around them have a larger distance between their outermost electrons and their nucleus, so they might not be able to hang onto the electrons as easily, just like two magnets which are far away from each other can be easily separated.


----------



## Kalmor (Sep 21, 2013)

"Reality" T.V.

Seriously, I have my own life to deal with, why would I want to watch a random celebrity live theirs?


----------



## Wither (Sep 21, 2013)

Raptros said:


> "Reality" T.V.
> 
> Seriously, I have my own life to deal with, why would I want to watch a random celebrity live theirs?



Duck Dynasty yo.


----------



## Zabrina (Sep 21, 2013)

Myself.


----------



## LadyToorima (Sep 21, 2013)

Why does everything that is bad for you taste so good? Q.Q


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 21, 2013)

Even though I feel it is a little unjust, I can understand certain genres of music being "off-limits" and I can also understand why I just can't appreciate certain literature, because of my physical appearance. And yet when I do something to make that music enjoyable and that literature relevant, I change my appearance by putting on a fursuit, and people will complain.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 21, 2013)

LadyToorima said:


> Why does everything that is bad for you taste so good? Q.Q



If broccoli tasted good and we all over-ate broccoli there would be health campaigns urging us to eat more disgusting sugar.


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Sep 21, 2013)

People who are shitty friends.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 21, 2013)

how someone can make the same mistake over and over again when the consequences have literally smacked them in the face


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 21, 2013)

Religion. Does life necessarily need to have a purpose? Do we really need to know what started the universe as we know it? Do we really need to know what happens after we die? Not just in a physical sense, mind you...

If you answered yes to any of these questions, good. You have a sense of curiosity about the world around you, which incidentally is a good quality for any scientist out there seeking answers. 

If you think any religion out there has already adequately answered those questions and we need not be curious, why? I don't understand that.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 21, 2013)

LadyToorima said:


> Why does everything that is bad for you taste so good? Q.Q



I don't know. Bleach has a pretty bad aftertaste.


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 21, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I don't know. Bleach has a pretty bad aftertaste.



Actually, it tastes just like it smells.

...

don't ask.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 21, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> Actually, it tastes just like it smells.
> 
> ...
> 
> don't ask.



Really?

Hmm. I do enjoy the smell of bleach. I'll have to try a cup sometime.


----------



## Scath-mac-tire (Sep 21, 2013)

Florida driver, math, sometimes I don't even understand logic, especially video game logic like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92GRU8cMy6s


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 21, 2013)

Life
Midgets
Hotdogs on a stick covered in pancake batter

Oh, and the fact that Rule 34 does not have a gay counterpart/website exclusively for the use of.


----------



## LadyToorima (Sep 21, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> If broccoli tasted good and we all over-ate broccoli there would be health campaigns urging us to eat more disgusting sugar.



It's so sad that this is true... -facepaw-




Saliva said:


> I don't know. Bleach has a pretty bad aftertaste.


I...I was leaning more toward cake, cupcakes, muffins, doughnuts, candy, soda....things of that nature. o.o


----------



## Lobar (Sep 21, 2013)

Economic libertarianism/conservatism.

I mean, when you take Physics 101, you know full well that when you're modeling things with completely frictionless surfaces, no wind resistance, and materials that don't deform, that it's just for learning purposes.  You're aware that you can't take that into the real world and expect to have results anything like your model.  So why is it that people come away from Economics 101 and think the free market is this flawless, perfectly efficient value-exchanging machine, with smooth, noninflecting supply and demand curves and where everyone is a perfectly rational actor?  Nobody even stops to think that the corollary of the rational actor model would be that if someone could obfuscate critical information for everyone else but them, they'd have free reign to utterly fuck the system over and _oh gee guess what happens all the time_.

edit: this is rather appropriate here


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Sep 22, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Even though I feel it is a little unjust, I can understand certain genres of music being "off-limits" and I can also understand why I just can't appreciate certain literature, because of my physical appearance. And yet when I do something to make that music enjoyable and that literature relevant, I change my appearance by putting on a fursuit, and people will complain.


I don't understand how you or anyone else can think that skin color limits what you can like, or what music you can listen to. I truly don't.
Then again I don't live in Texas, maybe things are different over there.


----------



## John_Davenport (Sep 22, 2013)

Furries.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 22, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> I don't understand how you or anyone else can think that skin color limits what you can like, or what music you can listen to. I truly don't.
> Then again I don't live in Texas, maybe things are different over there.



don't get worked up buddy
DarrylWolf doesn't make sense most of the time anyway.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Sep 22, 2013)

Batsy said:


> don't get worked up buddy
> DarrylWolf doesn't make sense most of the time anyway.


I know, I've seen him around quite a few times.
Just seems odd to let the comments of one person make you feel like you have to switch races. What.
Like I said, I just don't understand.


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 22, 2013)

LadyToorima said:


> -facepaw-



This.

What is this.

I also don't understand being concerned over popularity.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 22, 2013)

Heavy Nintendo fans
The lulz worthy bullshitting fighting game community..."zoning" lol
The extent of tolerance bronies claim to have; not sure what their idea of tolerance is
The utter pretentious snobbery of a big chunk of artists (you'd think there'd be a bit more humility, right?)
Why Konami banned Number 16: Shock Master ;n;
Why loli is such a popular fucking thing (Touhou, Deathsmiles, Madoka Magica)
Why we STILL act surprised when a politician fucks us
Some of the vicious class A dickheads on THIS forum
Bananas, how the fuck are they so perfect in design?!


----------



## Sauvignon (Sep 22, 2013)

People who love Apple i(Whatevers) and Toyota Priuses.


----------



## LadyToorima (Sep 22, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> This.
> 
> What is this.



It's a cuter way to facepalm? QnQ


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 22, 2013)

Batsy said:


> how someone can make the same mistake over and over again when the consequences have literally smacked them in the face



Some people just don't learn from their mistakes, or choose to take a gamble that's not in their favor to begin with.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> The lulz worthy bullshitting fighting game community..."zoning" lol


lolwut


----------



## Willow (Sep 22, 2013)

LadyToorima said:


> It's a cuter way to facepalm? QnQ


No. It's not.


----------



## Phyllostachys (Sep 22, 2013)

Nationalist historiography in general.
Oh, and native plant purists.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 22, 2013)

Humanoid shadow people, right outside my window sometimes. What could they want or what are they?


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 22, 2013)

Phyllostachys said:


> Nationalist historiography in general.
> Oh, and native plant purists.



I'm not sure what this means? But importing foreign plants in gardens has had disastrous effects before. In the UK the rhododendron has escaped into woodland, where it kills the plants in the understorey by overshadowing them. It is a notorious pest that is difficult to kill.


----------



## LadyToorima (Sep 22, 2013)

Willow said:


> No. It's not.



I don't see why not. Hmph.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Sep 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Bananas, how the fuck are they so perfect in design?!



Because people specially bred them to be so!


----------



## Distorted (Sep 22, 2013)

Homophobes that are actually in the closet. I really don't get it...


----------



## Scath-mac-tire (Sep 22, 2013)

Punnchy said:


> Some people just don't learn from their mistakes, or choose to take a gamble that's not in their favor to begin with.



Desperate people, or people who just plain out don't get when something is wrong, are also some good examples.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 22, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Homophobes that are actually in the closet. I really don't get it...



They project their insecurities about being gay onto other people, directing the attention and their self criticism away from themselves, which makes them feel better. 

In a more controlled example you might be lying in a court of law, and decide to misdirect the jury by accusing _somebody else _of fabrication for example. It's called psychological projection and it's one of the things Sigmund Freud was actually right about.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 22, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> They project their insecurities about being gay onto other people, directing the attention and their self criticism away from themselves, which makes them feel better.
> 
> In a more controlled example you might be lying in a court of law, and decide to misdirect the jury by accusing _somebody else _of fabrication for example. It's called psychological projection and it's one of the things Sigmund Freud was actually right about.



That's understandable, I guess. I just wish I could understand why they would go to such lengths to fight against such a basic part of themselves. I've seen people almost get killed over this. You would think the person doing the beating or harassing thought they were in danger or something.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 22, 2013)

Distorted said:


> That's understandable, I guess. I just wish I could understand why they would go to such lengths to fight against such a basic part of themselves. I've seen people almost get killed over this. You would think the person doing the beating or harassing thought they were in danger or something.



Let's put it another way. Let's say all your life you were a proud, passionate, no-holds-barred racist/anti-Semite/homophobe. However one day in spite of everything we know about logic and biology you find out you were actually a gay black jew from Canada. This kind of revelation tends to make people perform all sorts of mental gymnastics.


----------



## Phyllostachys (Sep 22, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm not sure what this means? But importing foreign plants in gardens has had disastrous effects before. In the UK the rhododendron has escaped into woodland, where it kills the plants in the understorey by overshadowing them. It is a notorious pest that is difficult to kill.



Ah, yes, _Rhododendron ponticum_. Well, I do admit that mistakes were made; Northeastern United States have English Ivy, Pacific islands have _Miconia calvescens_, and we have White Snakeroot. And I do acknowledge that repeating such mistakes must be avoided. And I also agree that planting native species are critical for providing habitats for insects and small animals in urban areas. 

But then, many alien ornamental cultivars, especially if they possess mutations unfit for survival and reproduction(such as variegated leaves, excessively large petals, or double flower), are interspecific hybrids, originate from regions with different climate, or requires specific pollinators that does not exist in introduced region tend to decline without human aid. In my opinion, these plants do not pose significant threat to local ecosystem. But well, at least in Korea(well, I am from Korea, after allâ€¦. perhaps I should have specified that I cannot understand purists in Korea), there are people who claim that even these kinds of plants must be rejected from our gardens. And the reason behind their claim is often mixed with nonsense unrelated to ecology, such as foreign plants are unfit for gardens as they can corrupt and disrupt our sprit and tradition. I honesty have no idea how planting some hybrid teas or clematis or Japanese azalea in garden would somehow cause that to happen.

And regarding habitat providing aspect, they often ignore that foreign plants too can provide habitat to wildlife, though Iâ€™ll have to admit that less so concerning specialist species. They also often fail to realize that just because a species occur within a national border does not automatically mean that they are native to any regional ecosystem within that nation, and make gardens that in my view are similar in ecological value compared to gardens consisting of foreign plants yet much less colorful.

In addition to all this, I personally think that a garden should be a segregated, tamed piece of land where one can achieve his ideal view on landscape; not a mere imitation of nature, unless if that is oneâ€™s ideal. And as long as one does not pose threat to local ecosystem by introducing a species highly likely to be invasive, I donâ€™t think others have any right to judge or interfere with what one plants in oneâ€™s garden.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 22, 2013)

Phyllostachys said:


> Ah, yes, _Rhododendron ponticum_. Well, I do admit that mistakes were made; Northeastern United States have English Ivy, Pacific islands have _Miconia calvescens_, and we have White Snakeroot. And I do acknowledge that repeating such mistakes must be avoided. And I also agree that planting native species are critical for providing habitats for insects and small animals in urban areas.
> 
> But then, many alien ornamental cultivars, especially if they possess mutations unfit for survival and reproduction(such as variegated leaves, excessively large petals, or double flower), are interspecific hybrids, originate from regions with different climate, or requires specific pollinators that does not exist in introduced region tend to decline without human aid. In my opinion, these plants do not pose significant threat to local ecosystem. But well, at least in Korea(well, I am from Korea, after allâ€¦. perhaps I should have specified that I cannot understand purists in Korea), there are people who claim that even these kinds of plants must be rejected from our gardens. And the reason behind their claim is often mixed with nonsense unrelated to ecology, such as foreign plants are unfit for gardens as they can corrupt and disrupt our sprit and tradition. I honesty have no idea how planting some hybrid teas or clematis or Japanese azalea in garden would somehow cause that to happen.
> 
> ...



If ornamental plants could be genetically modified to become sterile that would be a nice solution. Plants which reproduce by suckers would still pose a potential problem though. 

I don't understand why planting fancy foreign flowers and trees would disrupt tradition or spirits though. That does sound odd. 

Whether or not something is native is a tricky question. In my country, the UK, sycamore trees have colonised this land in interglacial periods and then died off after ice ages. Currently they are extinct, does that mean they are no longer native?


----------



## Phyllostachys (Sep 22, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> If ornamental plants could be genetically modified to become sterile that would be a nice solution. Plants which reproduce by suckers would still pose a potential problem though.
> 
> I don't understand why planting fancy foreign flowers and trees would disrupt tradition or spirits though. That does sound odd.
> 
> Whether or not something is native is a tricky question. In my country, the UK, sycamore trees have colonised this land in interglacial periods and then died off after ice ages. Currently they are extinct, does that mean they are no longer native?


Certainly, suckering plants can become problemsâ€¦. Trying not to compost them or refraining from dumping garden soil and trash in the wild might help in preventing escapees, but yes, to be sure, not introducing such species in the first place would be ideal.

On foreign flowers, that was one of the logic behind ripping off all the flowering cherries(to be specific, a Japanese hybrid _Prunus_ Ã— _yedoensis_) from streets and gardens from 60s to 70sâ€¦. and amusingly, people began replanting them once those cherries were found growing wild in Jeju, an island located far off south from the main peninsula. What made it more ridiculous is that it turned out that it was a misidentification, and cherries found in Jeju were in fact a yet to be named species distinct from _P_. Ã— _yedoensis_. Strange thing is that, now people ignore that discovery and insists it is a native species. Just hilarious.

And yes, whether certain species is native or not, or even, whether a type of vegetation is native/natural or not can be a difficult thing to answer(like, problem regarding contribution of pre-Columbian people to distribution of prairies in eastern part of North America), and then there are species with obscure native range thanks to a long history of dispersion by men, like shepherd's purse. So I believe that what is more important is whether it is ecologically functioning or not, then whether it is comprised of native species or not.


By the way, this post won't derail the thread, will it?


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 22, 2013)

I don't understand anything these guys are saying ^


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Sep 22, 2013)

I don't understand how to balance equations in Chemistry class. I don't understand it to a point where my brain just stops and refuses to process the information.


----------



## Willow (Sep 22, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I don't understand how to balance equations in Chemistry class. I don't understand it to a point where my brain just stops and refuses to process the information.


There was a time when I knew how to do this but I haven't had chemistry for a few years now


----------



## Lobar (Sep 22, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I don't understand how to balance equations in Chemistry class. I don't understand it to a point where my brain just stops and refuses to process the information.



It's not too different from solving linear equations in algebra.  Find coefficients that give you an equal number of each element on both sides.


----------



## Kalmor (Sep 22, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I don't understand how to balance equations in Chemistry class. I don't understand it to a point where my brain just stops and refuses to process the information.


PM me on skype, I can help.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Sep 22, 2013)

Raptros said:


> PM me on skype, I can help.



I'll PM you tomorrow. I can't really be bothered to enter a conversation about chemistry this late in the day.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 22, 2013)

LadyToorima said:


> It's a cuter way to facepalm? QnQ



This is what neckbeards actually believe.


----------



## LadyToorima (Sep 22, 2013)

Saliva said:


> This is what neckbeards actually believe.



Neck beards are gross.

Look up face paw on google and tell me the image results aren't cute. 

Why you guys so mean to me? -goes to pout corner-


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 22, 2013)

I don't understand why it's almost impossible to have a civilised discussion on the internet.
Somehow people fly into irrational rage when they so much as smell a different opinion.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 23, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Why loli is such a popular fucking thing
> ...
> Madoka Magica


Madoka Magica is more popular for its story and aesthetic (of the entire thing, not just the characters), than anything. And I wouldn't really call it "loli", so much as moeshit. The characters are all like 14, same as they are in Sailor Moon.


I don't understand celebrity / idol worship.
Like, why anyone gives a fuck about what some guy who acted in some large budget movie wore to the beach, or what his favorite flavor of fruit juice is, or who he's dating.
Nor do I think these people are any better than anyone else.


----------



## Machine (Sep 23, 2013)

The Copenhagen Interpretation and the Schrodinger's Cat paradox
A sizeable amount of fetishes
You kids and your wacky fandoms
How people can't process the ability to not be a creepy piece of shit
The Large Hadron Collider
Scientology, UFO cults, other harmful related religious movements


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 23, 2013)

The scroll lock key.

What the fuck does this thing do? Seriously. As far as I know it's just a blinky light maker.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Sep 23, 2013)

Those people who think the Holocaust didn't happen.


----------



## Jags (Sep 23, 2013)

Why your mind goes blank when people say 'Say any word!' or 'First thing that comes to your mind!'. And you just stand there like a gormless idiot.


----------



## Willow (Sep 23, 2013)

Machine said:


> The Copenhagen Interpretation and the Schrodinger's Cat paradox


SchrÃ¶dinger's Cat basically says that a cat is simultaneously alive and dead until you physically see it.


----------



## Machine (Sep 23, 2013)

Willow said:


> SchrÃ¶dinger's Cat basically says that a cat is simultaneously alive and dead until you physically see it.


So, peek-a-boo, but with a cat?


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 23, 2013)

People who don't care, but put the effort into telling you that they don't care

Huh, wait what


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 23, 2013)

Machine said:


> So, peek-a-boo, but with a cat?



Yes. In a box. That's dead...

maybe.


----------



## Machine (Sep 23, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> People who don't care, but put the effort into telling you that they don't care
> 
> Huh, wait what


They really do care, deep down.



Dire Newt said:


> Yes. In a box. That's dead...
> 
> maybe.


Science is one hell of a drug.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 23, 2013)

Has anybody mentioned it yet? 

Schroedinger's cat is meant to be silly. It was originally proposed as a kind of joke to mock quantum mechanics. 

Traditionally the cat is in a box with a barrel of explosives that will be activated by the decay of a radioactive atom. Quantum mechanics states that the radioactive atom is in a superposition of not having decayed and of having decayed until it is observed, so Schroedinger extrapolated and said 'that's ridiculous because the cat would therefore be alive and dead simultaneously,'


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 24, 2013)

Why cats are so obsessed with getting into boxes, even is they don't fit


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 24, 2013)

Why I got like 8 hours of sleep, and I am still tired as a motherfucker.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 24, 2013)

The difference between atheism and agnosticism.

Could... could someone just explain this to me once and for all? Like, pretend I'm five.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 24, 2013)

Saliva said:


> The difference between atheism and agnosticism.
> 
> Could... could someone just explain this to me once and for all? Like, pretend I'm five.



Atheist deny the existence of god, god does not exist.

Agnostist think it's a posibility that god exist but also that don't, god may or may not exist.

Theist think there is a god, god exist.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 24, 2013)

I don't understand how professors in art schools expect to see the kind of art THEY like in a student's work. For fuck's sake, its the STUDENT that is making the art, not them, the student should feel free to express themselves how they choose.
It's really the only letdown about art college. And the thesis essays. God I hate those.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 24, 2013)

How to draw braids. Been looking at the most rudimentary guidelines and looking at my sister's braids for days, but the weaving pattern still throws me off and confuses me even when I think I'm getting it right. @w@

Also, I don't understand why James doesn't fucking tap that already... Who wouldn't want a piece of Jessie? Man or woman?
*James*!!! What are you doing, mate!?!? Open your mouth! You don't have any competition!!! What's MEOWTH gonna do? Give her a bouquet of Bellossum or a Griseous Orb or something, you _daft_ motherfucker! QnQ



Batsy said:


> I don't understand how professors in art schools expect to see the kind of art THEY like in a student's work. For fuck's sake, its the STUDENT that is making the art, not them, the student should feel free to express themselves how they choose.
> It's really the only letdown about art college. And the thesis essays. God I hate those.



Yes this does suck when it's actually the case. HOWEVER. They need to be teaching to break your comfort zone. I'm not trying to bash you, but this attitude in your post usually comes from people who draw anime/cartoons a lot and don't want to do anything else. But you won't grow until you start so art teachers absolutely NEED to force you to do other things pertinent to the field. 

Style comes *last*. But it also comes naturally. \:3/

Though if a teacher is blatantly grading you harshly because you aren't drawing constructivism or nouveau or whatever _all the time in a general "learn the foundations" art course_, yes. That's bullshit. And that's not fair.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 24, 2013)

Saliva said:


> The difference between atheism and agnosticism.
> 
> Could... could someone just explain this to me once and for all? Like, pretend I'm five.


Atheist is anti.
Agnostic is neutral.

An atheist would be the type to tell you "No. Fruit is not the best food group."
An agnostic would be like "Man, I don't know. I don't give a fuck."



XoPachi said:


> How to draw braids. Been looking at the most  rudimentary guidelines and looking at my sister's braids for days, but  the weaving pattern still throws me off and confuses me even when I  think I'm getting it right. @w@
> 
> Also, I don't understand why James doesn't fucking tap that already... Who wouldn't want a piece of Jessie? Man or woman?
> *James*!!! What are you doing, mate!?!? Open your mouth!  You don't have any competition!!! What's MEOWTH gonna do? Give her a  bouquet of Bellossum or a Griseous Orb or something, you _daft_ motherfucker! QnQ


Braids are easier to draw when you braid hair a lot.

And I figured Jessie would be too twiggy for you. :v


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 24, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> And I figured Jessie would be too twiggy for you. :v



Heh heh heh...

Not in dat JP manga.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 24, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Style comes *last*. But it also comes naturally. \:3/



While I'm trying to learn to draw/construct stuff with the use of books Loomis or Hampton, I just _cannot_ make something that isn't stylised.

Like, it's nuerologically impossible for me to do realistic sketches.


----------



## Aggybyte (Sep 24, 2013)

- Anal Sex- How to draw backgrounds and shading- Infomercials- Forensics- Mathematics- Foreign Languages- Pornography


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 24, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Atheist deny the existence of god, god does not exist.
> 
> Agnostist think it's a posibility that god exist but also that don't, god may or may not exist.
> 
> Theist think there is a god, god exist.



But that would mean atheism is just as illogical as theism.


----------



## Wither (Sep 24, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> - Anal Sex-Pornography


What is there to understand? I don't understand.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 24, 2013)

I don't get what was going on here. But that face is hilarious.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 24, 2013)

Spambots, especially those guys that spam links to stuff like Nike and Mastercard... why, who even profits from that. Also I highly doubt that Garry Townsend's Carpet & Bed Bonanza Sale in fucking Mississauga Ontario is coding their own spambots to advertise their AMAZING AND ONCE IN A LIFETIME half price sale and programming them to post on whatever forums' captcha they can break through


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 24, 2013)

Saliva said:


> But that would mean atheism is just as illogical as theism.



That is why I don't say god doesn't exist.

I don't think there is a god, but I accept the posibility that I may be wrong.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 24, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> That is why I don't say god doesn't exist.
> 
> I don't think there is a god, but I accept the posibility that I may be wrong.



Personally I believe in the possibility of an alternate plane of existence in our same universe, but not a sentient being watching over us.

What does that make me?


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 24, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Personally I believe in the possibility of an alternate plane of existence in our same universe, but not a sentient being watching over us.
> 
> What does that make me?



Stupid.
Just kidding.

Yeah, Atheism is kind of like "I have faith that your faith is total bullshit" :V


----------



## Wither (Sep 24, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Stupid.
> Just kidding.
> 
> Yeah, Atheism is kind of like "I have faith that your faith is total bullshit" :V



But uh. 
Atheism is a lack of belief.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 24, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Personally I believe in the possibility of an alternate plane of existence in our same universe, but not a sentient being watching over us.
> 
> What does that make me?



An atheist. A -> no, theist -> god


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 24, 2013)

Human kind's hate for gay marriage.


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 24, 2013)

Wither said:


> But uh.
> Atheism is a lack of belief.



Oh hold on, let me make this more clear.



Dire Newt said:


> Yeah, Atheism is kind of like "I have faith that your faith is total bullshit" _*:V*_



Okay, there we go.


----------



## Wither (Sep 24, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Oh hold on, let me make this more clear.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, there we go.



As others have said before, the ':v' face has lost some of its meaning. Even with that face it is literally impossible to tell if you're joking, exaggerating, or trying to hide behind it. It can be any of these and judging by how it was worded it really didn't seem sarcastic.


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 24, 2013)

Wither said:


> As others have said before, the ':v' face has lost some of its meaning. Even with that face it is literally impossible to tell if you're joking, exaggerating, or trying to hide behind it. It can be any of these and judging by how it was worded it really didn't seem sarcastic.



You must be fun at parties.

:V


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 24, 2013)

Wither said:


> As others have said before, the ':v' face has lost some of its meaning. Even with that face it is literally impossible to tell if you're joking, exaggerating, or trying to hide behind it. It can be any of these and judging by how it was worded it really didn't seem sarcastic.



Oh my fuck. I thought you were SIX. You motherfuckers switched avatars.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 24, 2013)

Saliva said:


> The difference between atheism and agnosticism.
> 
> Could... could someone just explain this to me once and for all? Like, pretend I'm five.



Some users have provided incorrect definitions. 

[*the*ist], to be a person of theology: to believe in a *the*ological doctrine such as the bible or the granth

[a] [theist], to not be a person of theology. To lack belief in the Gods of doctrine.

[*gno*stic], to be of the belief that *kno*wledge of the divine is possible or even certain.

[a] [gnostic], to doubt that knowledge of the divine is even possible in the first place. 

These words are often bastardised into 'theism v atheism' with agnosticism in the middle, and most people who describe themselves as agnostic are using the bastardised version.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 24, 2013)

Wither said:


> As others have said before, the ':v' face has lost some of its meaning. Even with that face it is literally impossible to tell if you're joking, exaggerating, or trying to hide behind it. It can be any of these and judging by how it was worded it really didn't seem sarcastic.



I've never really understood why that thing even exists. Isn't sarcasm already painfully obvious, 95% of the time, why did it ever need its own disclaimer emote thing or whatever? It just kills any shred of sarcastic humor in the original statement

Then again I never really understood how it was possible to miss such obvious sarcasm, but apparently people do. Like seriously, it's pretty easy to tell the difference between sarcasm and blatant retardation


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 24, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> I've never really understood why that thing even exists. Isn't sarcasm already painfully obvious, 95% of the time, why did it ever need its own disclaimer emote thing or whatever? It just kills any shred of sarcastic humor in the original statement
> 
> Then again I never really understood how it was possible to miss such obvious sarcasm, but apparently people do. Like seriously, it's pretty easy to tell the difference between sarcasm and blatant retardation


Are you Jesus in disguise?
Holy fucking shit, this is one of my life's greatest wonders.


----------



## Wither (Sep 24, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> You must be fun at parties.


Hey I caught your sarcasm! Asshole. 
Being sarcastic doesn't help to prove a point therefore it's usually meant as style of humor. 
The key to humor is knowing what the fuck is humorous. 
I can say 2+2=blue sarcastically but it's not funny, it's just wasted breath. 

Basically what I'm saying is there is no bloody point to sarcasm if you're just being redundant. It's just fucking useless. 
And that's because redundancy is useless. 
:V[/QUOTE]



XoPachi said:


> Oh my fuck. I thought you were SIX. You motherfuckers switched avatars.



:3


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 24, 2013)

Teenage logic nowadays.


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 24, 2013)

Wither said:


> Hey I caught your sarcasm! Asshole.
> Being sarcastic doesn't help to prove a point therefore it's usually meant as style of humor.
> The key to humor is knowing what the fuck is humorous.
> I can say 2+2=blue sarcastically but it's not funny, it's just wasted breath.



People who take things way too seriously.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 24, 2013)

Why I can pet my cat in the same place, in the same way, which she is obviously enjoying as she shuts her eyes and starts to go to sleep, but then she randomly attacks my hand because she's mad.

Cats, man.
Mood-swinging little shits.


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 24, 2013)

I don't understand why people don't check their eggs before buying them, especially white eggs. It doesn't take that damn long to check a dozen eggs for cracks.
You're buying broken eggs, idiots!


----------



## Wither (Sep 24, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> People who take things way too seriously.


You responded to me snarky. I'm usually fun D:


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 24, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Teenage logic nowadays.



Oh, get a life, you tryhard.


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 24, 2013)

Wither said:


> You responded to me snarky. I'm usually fun D:



I'm just being myself (on the internet) :<


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 24, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Oh, get a life, you tryhard.


"Get a life".
Seriously one of the worst Internet insults of all time.


----------



## Saga (Sep 24, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Teenage logic nowadays.





Saliva said:


> Oh, get a life, you tryhard.


Not sure if sarcasm or just Saliva


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 24, 2013)

People who ramble on about "kid these days" when they're like 14. Like what?


----------



## Kalmor (Sep 24, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> People who ramble on about "kid these days" when they're like 14. Like what?


News flash: Not all kids are the same.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 24, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> People who ramble on about "kid these days" when they're like 14. Like what?


I tend to include myself.
My logic is no prettier, and I don't strut around like it is.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 24, 2013)

Raptros said:


> News flash: Not all kids are the same.



You're correct Mr. Crankypants as I never said that was not the case.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 24, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> You're correct Mr. Crankypants as I never said that was not the case.


You can say more than what you want in a few words.
That, or you can be taken completely different.


OT- Why people want to figure out the meaning of life.
Just live for Christ's sake.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 24, 2013)

Fucking hell am I going to have to make a thread for defining atheism and agnosticism?  Because it seems like after so many religion threads, pretty much nobody has the first clue about what the atheists they keep complaining about actually think.


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 24, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Fucking hell am I going to have to make a thread for defining atheism and agnosticism?  Because it seems like after so many religion threads, pretty much nobody has the first clue about what the atheists they keep complaining about actually think.



As if we need more religion topics that will inevitably turn into arguments.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 24, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> As if we need more religion topics that will inevitably turn into arguments.


Thank you.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 24, 2013)

Saga said:


> Not sure if sarcasm or just Saliva



That was sarcasm. I thought I was being too obvious. Looks as if I was wrong.



PastryOfApathy said:


> People who ramble on about "kid these days" when they're like 14. Like what?



COPY AND POOST IF UR PART OF TEH 2% OF TEENS TODAY THAT LISTEN TO REAL MUSIC LIKE QUEEN AND PINK FLOYD


----------



## Lobar (Sep 24, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> As if we need more religion topics that will inevitably turn into arguments.



Technically, it'd be a non-religion topic.


----------



## Wither (Sep 24, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> I'm just being myself (on the internet) :<



(yeah I usually learn posting style of users at 200 to 300 posts. Until then I take some stuff at face value when it's not obvious.)


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 24, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Technically, it'd be a non-religion topic.



Everyone knows any thread that has theology (or lack thereof) as a central topic will inevitably turn into an r/atheism-esque circlejerk. Don't be retarded, just this one time.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 24, 2013)

I don't understand why can't we just all be friends. :V


----------



## Wither (Sep 24, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Technically, it'd be a non-religion topic.



How about we not have another goddamn cynical athiest circle jerk and keep it to the 3 religion threads already going. 

Keep your shit storms-waiting-to-happen to your self please . Please for everyone's sanity.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 24, 2013)

Down with religious threads.
Down with the bastards.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 24, 2013)

Even if you did make a thread I suspect the majority of users would still define the words incorrectly, because skewed definitions often meet our personal prejudices and simplifications. It's either that or recognise the world is rather more intricate that we were previously aware of.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 24, 2013)

Wither said:


> How about we not have another goddamn cynical athiest circle jerk and keep it to the 3 religion threads already going.
> 
> Keep your shit storms-waiting-to-happen to your self please . Please for everyone's sanity.



From here, it looks like everyone is having a goddamn cynical anti-atheist circle jerk, without even a basic understanding of how atheism is different from agnosticism, which is essentially what everyone constantly flames CC for supposedly doing.

But hey it's okay when you do it because after all we know all atheists must be intolerant assholes so it's cool to hit reply before actually reading their posts.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 24, 2013)

Lobar said:


> From here, it looks like everyone is having a goddamn cynical anti-atheist circle jerk, without even a basic understanding of how atheism is different from agnosticism, which is essentially what everyone constantly flames CC for supposedly doing.
> 
> But hey it's okay when you do it because after all we know all atheists must be intolerant assholes so it's cool to hit reply before actually reading their posts.



"Oh noes! People don't want another annoying religious circlejerk that we've already had no less 3 times!?!"
"STOP PERSECUTING ME!!1!!1 (((((("

Please...just stop.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 24, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Please...just stop.



Stop posting, nobody thinks you're any less of a jerk than they did two months ago.


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 24, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> "Oh noes! People don't want another annoying religious circlejerk that we've already had no less 3 times!?!"
> "STOP PERSECUTING ME!!1!!1 (((((("
> 
> Please...just stop.



Hahaa someone tries to start an actual intelligent conversation and is accused of acting the victim? Oh wow, real mature.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 24, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Stop posting, nobody thinks you're any less of a jerk than they did two months ago.



Well considering I've never strived to be anything less (must have missed all the times I've outright called myself an asshole or a shitposter) I don't see how that's a bad thing. Although considering my posts irk you to some capacity, I'll be sure to post more often. Thank you for the encouragement. 



Littlerock said:


> Hahaa someone tries to start an actual  intelligent conversation and is accused of acting the victim? Oh wow,  real mature.


You must have missed his last 3 threads. It's okay, I don't blame you.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 24, 2013)

Are you guys seriously arguing about a hypothetical argument?

Oh my fucking god.


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 24, 2013)

I don't understand why people keep posting cheesy pick-up lines on my door.

(Can we get back on topic... please?)


----------



## Wither (Sep 24, 2013)

Lobar said:


> From here, it looks like everyone is having a goddamn cynical anti-atheist circle jerk, without even a basic understanding of how atheism is different from agnosticism, which is essentially what everyone constantly flames CC for supposedly doing.
> 
> But hey it's okay when you do it because after all we know all atheists must be intolerant assholes so it's cool to hit reply before actually reading their posts.



I'm an atheist. 
Shut the fuck up please.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 24, 2013)

Y'all are still going on about this?
Come now.


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 24, 2013)

I give up. You guys have your stupid argument and derail this thread some more until a mod comes by and mercifully locks it.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 24, 2013)

Sloths.
They're so mysterious to me.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 24, 2013)

Wither said:


> I'm an atheist.
> Shut the fuck up please.



No, you shut up.

You all shut up.

I shut up.

This is silly.


----------



## Scath-mac-tire (Sep 24, 2013)

I never quite understood why pets have to come say hi when your busy and can't say hi back. Its never during a moment where you can actually pay attention to them, its when you can't.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 24, 2013)

Scath-mac-tire said:


> I never quite understood why pets have to come say hi when your busy and can't say hi back. Its never during a moment where you can actually pay attention to them, its when you can't.


Pets (or dogs and cats at least) actually feel threatened by you staring them in the face.
So this could have something to do with it.


----------



## Scath-mac-tire (Sep 24, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Pets (or dogs and cats at least) actually feel threatened by you staring them in the face.
> So this could have something to do with it.



except I'm focusing on what I'm doing and trying to pet them at the same time, never really looking at them. My best guess has always been they could sense that I'm focusing more, and possibly thinking it's stress instead.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 25, 2013)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I don't understand why it's almost impossible to have a civilised discussion on the internet.
> Somehow people fly into irrational rage when they so much as smell a different opinion.



Oh would you look at that.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 26, 2013)

When real life noises happen in your dream, and then you wake up and realize those noises are occurring in the real world.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 26, 2013)

NerdyMunk said:


> When real life noises happen in your dream, and then you wake up and realize those noises are occurring in the real world.


Your brain is probably just multitasking between the dream and your hearing.
Just like how you can feel pain if you get hurt while you're asleep, or have to pee when your bladder is full.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 26, 2013)

Why the hell does ANYONE trust M Night Shaymalan to make movies anymore? And what movie studio gave him the right to release the sequel to "The Last Airbender", which in and of itself was an awful film. I mean, yes this scene was funny.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kZrsyWWFJQ

But that's about all the fun you could get out of "The Last Airbender" movie.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 26, 2013)

Avatar movie still wasn't anywhere near the bastardization that was the Dragonball movie.


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 26, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Why the hell does ANYONE trust M Night Shaymalan to make movies anymore?



Because his movies continue to make money.


----------



## Planet Swag (Sep 26, 2013)

Diet soda, homophobic people, stereotypical jocks, people who think they're better than everyone else, furverts, the word 'yiff', grapes, dust, sunscreen, that time I rubbed hot sauce in my eyes for a bet, aaaaand large dogs.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 27, 2013)

I don't understand how young-earth creationists aren't just a lunatic fringe, but apparently 40% of Americans.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 27, 2013)

Planet Swag said:


> Diet soda, homophobic people, stereotypical jocks, people who think they're better than everyone else, furverts, *the word 'yiff'*, grapes, dust, sunscreen, that time I rubbed hot sauce in my eyes for a bet, aaaaand large dogs.



It is, apparently, the sound foxes make when they mate. 

The actual sound is SWAKAAKAAAARRKRKRKRHGHGHGHGHG HURRAGAHAGAHRRGRRURHRGRHRRUGRHH! A-A-A-A-AOGHGHRGH!


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 27, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> It is, apparently, the sound foxes make when they mate.
> 
> The actual sound is SWAKAAKAAAARRKRKRKRHGHGHGHGHG HURRAGAHAGAHRRGRRURHRGRHRRUGRHH! A-A-A-A-AOGHGHRGH!



I make that noise when wacking off, actually.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 27, 2013)

Advanced math. My head cannot contain it.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 27, 2013)

Why I can't maintain a decent sleep schedule.


----------



## Mullerornis (Sep 27, 2013)

I can't understand why a person I care about wastes his life on a family that hates him. There's duty, and there's asking for it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 27, 2013)

Moot's personal buttfrustration towards furries.

I never got that.


----------



## Mullerornis (Sep 27, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Moot's personal buttfrustration towards furries.
> 
> I never got that.



Moot in general, period.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 27, 2013)

Society's discrimination on anything outside of perfection.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 27, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Society's discrimination on anything outside of perfection.



Yeah I think I saw that in a movie once.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 27, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Yeah I think I saw that in a movie once.


Which one? :V


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 27, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Which one? *:V*



I can't tell if this means I'm supposed to respond seriously anymore.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Sep 27, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Society's discrimination on anything outside of perfection.


 OMG dude, after you just said you wanted a normal friend with no social problems on another thread?


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 27, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> OMG dude, after you just said you wanted a normal friend with no social problems on another thread?


I said no social problems, I never said a model.
Normal is not perfect.




Saliva said:


> I can't tell if this means I'm supposed to respond seriously anymore.


This means the feeble conversation has come to a close.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 27, 2013)

Those hugeass sunglasses that women like to wear.

Whose brilliant fucking idea was it to design sunglasses that cover half of your face, and why on earth did this ridiculous thing actually catch on?

It's like the fedora of eyewear.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 27, 2013)

The stereotype that all girls obsess over pink and Hello Kitty and fuzzy shit.
Can I please go to one other store besides Hot Topic where the guy section doesn't contain all the cool graphic tees and the girls is nothing but Barbie logos?


----------



## Kahoku (Sep 27, 2013)

The Ted Cruz 21 hour speech that didn't do a damn thing.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 28, 2013)

Why such a large portion of my favorite artists happen to be female.

There comes a point where I can't just simply ignore this.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 28, 2013)

When I go to Taco Cabana, I literally repeat my order 3 times and somehow it still gets screwed up.
For crying out loud, I just want my bean and cheese burrito with lettuce, tomatoes, and guac. Today was the 3rd time in a row that they've messed up. 
Why is it so hard to remember?


----------



## Wither (Sep 28, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Why such a large portion of my favorite artists happen to be female.
> 
> There comes a point where I can't just simply ignore this.


Most likely because women usually see things differently than men (scientifically) and you may just enjoy their perspective. 

Or I could be talking out my ass


----------



## Lobar (Sep 28, 2013)

Kahoku said:


> The Ted Cruz 21 hour speech that didn't do a damn thing.



Republican ranks are now so thick with actual crazies that they literally cannot stop themselves from tilting at windmills, even when there is no possible realistic outcome for them other than their own destruction.  It's glorious.


----------



## MetaCola (Sep 28, 2013)

Why American college students can never pronounce French words correctly. The professor teaches the course in French, constantly says the relevant phrases, and yet "J'ai besoin des haricots verts" ends up being "Jay bez-win des hari-cots verrts" or something similar. Ugh, why?

(Okay, so I'm talking about the 102 course here, but it's ridiculous when you hear the phrases fifty times and they still can't do it. Doesn't help that no one else seems to try, and no one seems to be especially bothered by it. Maybe I'm just trying too hard. And yes, my pronunciation is better. It's damn sexy. 8/10 would listen.)

EDIT: I apologized for this in a later post. I don't actually believe this now, and I wish I hadn't posted it. Serious lapse of judgement.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 28, 2013)

MetaCola said:


> Why American college students can never pronounce French words correctly. The professor teaches the course in French, constantly says the relevant phrases, and yet "J'ai besoin des haricots verts" ends up being "Jay bez-win des hari-cots verrts" or something similar. Ugh, why?


It's the flat accent, I'm taking French and it's so damn hard to shove the pronunciations up your nose.


----------



## LadyToorima (Sep 29, 2013)

I fail to understand why the people I work with have to be so messy and unorganized. q.q


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 29, 2013)

LadyToorima said:


> I fail to understand why the people I work with have to be so messy and unorganized. q.q


Try living with a family.


----------



## Willow (Sep 29, 2013)

MetaCola said:


> Why American college students can never pronounce French words correctly. The professor teaches the course in French, constantly says the relevant phrases, and yet "J'ai besoin des haricots verts" ends up being "Jay bez-win des hari-cots verrts" or something similar. Ugh, why?


Because we're not a predominantly French speaking country nor are we used to using the parts of the mouth and throat French does?

It works the other way around too.

Edit: I don't get why people think that TV shows and games must cater specifically to their demographic constantly and then get pissy when things don't go how they want them to. It's great when the producers/creators have the fans' interests in mind but some people almost act like it's the end of the world because character A and character B aren't actually gay for each other.


----------



## Wither (Sep 29, 2013)

MetaCola said:


> Why American college students can never pronounce French words correctly. The professor teaches the course in French, constantly says the relevant phrases, and yet "J'ai besoin des haricots verts" ends up being "Jay bez-win des hari-cots verrts" or something similar. Ugh, why?
> 
> (Okay, so I'm talking about the 102 course here, but it's ridiculous when you hear the phrases fifty times and they still can't do it. Doesn't help that no one else seems to try, and no one seems to be especially bothered by it. Maybe I'm just trying too hard. And yes, my pronunciation is better. It's damn sexy. 8/10 would listen.)



I don't understand how one can be so goddamn ignorant. 
Come on, really.


----------



## LadyToorima (Sep 29, 2013)

NerdyMunk said:


> Try living with a family.



Lol, I did for 18 years. The difference was, I had my own room. At work I have to share a space and it's like someone coming into your room and messing it up after you spend a good solid two hours making it neat.


----------



## MetaCola (Sep 29, 2013)

Wither said:


> I don't understand how one can be so goddamn ignorant.
> Come on, really.





Willow said:


> Because we're not a predominantly French speaking  country nor are we used to using the parts of the mouth and throat  French does?
> 
> It works the other way around too.



Yeah, I'm probably being ignorant. I should stop doing that. Sorry about that. On the bright side, I understand something I didn't before.

EDIT: I don't know why I generalized all American college students like that. That was probably the single most ignorant statement I've made in recent memory. I swear, I'm not actually this awful of a person. I was kind of upset about something and I blew it up larger than it needed to be for some reason. I apologize.


----------



## Neon Poi (Sep 29, 2013)

How I have three families due to an adoption situation and they're all horribly dysfunctional and abusive. Are all families shit or did I just get exceptionally unlucky?


----------



## LadyToorima (Sep 29, 2013)

Neon Poi said:


> How I have three families due to an adoption situation and they're all horribly dysfunctional and abusive. Are all families shit or did I just get exceptionally unlucky?



Unfortunately dear, you seem to be just unlucky. My family isn't perfect, but they are far from horrible. Really good friends can sometimes make up for not having the greatest family too. ^^


----------



## Neon Poi (Sep 29, 2013)

LadyToorima said:


> Unfortunately dear, you seem to be just unlucky. My family isn't perfect, but they are far from horrible. Really good friends can sometimes make up for not having the greatest family too. ^^


You're right about friends. My friends are pretty much my family. I'm happy to hear you have a good family. It's really something I like to hear, I don't like it when people have to go through what I did.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 30, 2013)

This is going to be EXTREMELY weird. Bare with me. 

One thing I don't get is this weird effect I get after looking at a screen for a few hours and then going to sleep. I don't immediately go to sleep. I often take about 20 minutes and in that time my mind will be roaming. Only after seeing a screen will my thoughts start shifting about from this frazzled black and white look (think of looking at newspaper print close up) to very flat milky colors. And it's such a clear picture in my head it's almost like I'm looking at it.

It's.......strange.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 30, 2013)

Newbies that turn into sarcastic edgy cunts within five minutes of joining the forums. Even worse, newbies that are cocky bastards right from the start. Where the fuck do these people come from and what the hell ever happened to the reasonable newbies


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 30, 2013)

White-boy rap. Watch if you dare- it might make you insane.

http://www.foundfootagefest.com/2013/09/rap-montage/


----------



## Distorted (Sep 30, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> White-boy rap. Watch if you dare- it might make you insane.
> 
> http://www.foundfootagefest.com/2013/09/rap-montage/



That guy at the beginning had no flow or rhythm whatsoever. It kinda hurt. The Jewish mama had a better rap than him. But I digress.

I don't understand the concept of time. Hours feel like minutes and days feel like hours. It's not right, man.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 30, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> Newbies that turn into sarcastic edgy cunts within five minutes of joining the forums. Even worse, newbies that are cocky bastards right from the start. Where the fuck do these people come from and what the hell ever happened to the reasonable newbies



PLEASE take my hand in marriage. Why do you always read my mind?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 30, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> White-boy rap. Watch if you dare- it might make you insane.
> 
> http://www.foundfootagefest.com/2013/09/rap-montage/



I can't see the video


----------



## Distorted (Sep 30, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I can't see the video



You don't need to see it...


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 30, 2013)

Distorted said:


> You don't need to see it...



Oh, ok then...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 30, 2013)

Who is the person who replies to me when I'm talking to myself?


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 30, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Who is the person who replies to me when I'm talking to myself?



Your schizophrenia.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 30, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Your schizophrenia.


Now that would be interesting


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 30, 2013)

The people who say the 80's sucked. WTF?
Then I have to pull out the laundry list of things that revolutionized entire industries from music to movies, and video games to TV.


----------



## wtfjinx (Sep 30, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> The people who say the 80's sucked. WTF?
> Then I have to pull out the laundry list of things that revolutionized entire industries from music to movies, and video games to TV.



They think of the oil embargo, the military actions, all that stuff. The economical / political situations. Everything else boomed, the others kinda sucked looking back. 

The one thing I don't understand is the mini-fads that happen. Silly Bands are the one thing I can pull off the top of my head....


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 30, 2013)

Distorted said:


> That guy at the beginning had no flow or rhythm whatsoever. It kinda hurt. The Jewish mama had a better rap than him. But I digress.
> 
> I don't understand the concept of time. Hours feel like minutes and days feel like hours. It's not right, man.



Yes, I actually do remember the "Fire Safety" video bit from the early-1990s and I have to admit they were catchy jingles. The pregnant aerobics instructors were hilarious, and the rapping Jewish mama was the best, because I could add few stanzas, myself. "You go home and think you're alone/ But you hear the tone of your phone/ I say "With Sherry, you shouldn't tarry/ I'll be a Jewish granny when you get married." 

However, how does one NOT find the unintentional humor of rapping Christian evangelist pirates? I saw them when I was 7 and watching TBN and even I knew at that young age, someone must have been paid a lot of money to do this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDc4P3qvMbQ


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 30, 2013)

wtfjinx said:


> The one thing I don't understand is the mini-fads that happen. Silly Bands are the one thing I can pull off the top of my head....



Christ, wasn't that back in like 2008 or something?


----------



## Distorted (Sep 30, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Yes, I actually do remember the "Fire Safety" video bit from the early-1990s and I have to admit they were catchy jingles. The pregnant aerobics instructors were hilarious, and the rapping Jewish mama was the best, because I could add few stanzas, myself. "You go home and think you're alone/ But you hear the tone of your phone/ I say "With Sherry, you shouldn't tarry/ I'll be a Jewish granny when you get married."
> 
> However, how does one NOT find the unintentional humor of rapping Christian evangelist pirates? I saw them when I was 7 and watching TBN and even I knew at that young age, someone must have been paid a lot of money to do this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDc4P3qvMbQ



Oh dear God, it's the whole thing. I started choking from the lameness of it all.


----------



## wtfjinx (Sep 30, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Christ, wasn't that back in like 2008 or something?


It is still going in some places. I know here, they had specialized ones. You could get Fire / Police / EMS style ones that the girls on my squads Jr. Auxillary would obsess over. Animals, guns, anything you could think of. I've seen in stores some new Ty Beanie Babies. I hope those fail like the new Furby did.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 30, 2013)

Politics. Nobody is ever happy it seems.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 30, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Oh dear God, it's the whole thing. I started choking from the lameness of it all.



Yes, and the whole thing is that Christian pirates are absurd. You can't be a pirate and be opposed to thievery on moral or religious grounds, can you?

But there is even worse white-boy rap the guys at FFF missed. Nintendo made a classic in 1986 with Zelda but ruined it with this horrendous advertisements.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uI3rO3PbYOo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeL9cJ5khHU

And this wasn't white-boy rap, but it was just as awkward.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjpHzLYHkwA


----------



## Distorted (Sep 30, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Yes, and the whole thing is that Christian pirates are absurd. You can't be a pirate and be opposed to thievery on moral or religious grounds, can you?



Well, I guess they'd be like The Pirates That Don't Do Anything. :V


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 30, 2013)

This just happened...

Bells sounds, my brother want me to get him his blue jacket, gets mad, get into the house grab a black jacket and leave. 

wtf?


----------



## Wither (Sep 30, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> This just happened...
> 
> Bells sounds, my brother want me to get him his blue jacket, gets mad, get into the house grab a black jacket and leave.
> 
> wtf?



*Blue* is the new black


----------



## Lobar (Sep 30, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> The people who say the 80's sucked. WTF?



Reagan.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 30, 2013)

I can't understand the newfags today.
I chose the wrong time to come back.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 30, 2013)

Batsy said:


> I can't understand the newfags today.
> I chose the wrong time to come back.



Ikr? I kinda freaked out when I saw that MLP thread pop up. I leave for 10 minutes and that strangeness appears. I'm slightly scared now.

Why does it happen? I don't understand...


----------



## barkinupyourtree14 (Sep 30, 2013)

Women


----------



## Wither (Sep 30, 2013)

Batsy said:


> I can't understand the newfags today.
> I chose the wrong time to come back.



I don't understand why you would even try to make sense of newfags.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 1, 2013)

Wither said:


> I don't understand why you would even try to make sense of newfags.



"No, Wither. You _are_ the newfags."

And then Wither was a newfag.


----------



## Wither (Oct 1, 2013)

Saliva said:


> "No, Wither. You _are_ the newfags."
> 
> And then Wither was a newfag.


But I'm noooooot. 
Eh, well.. 
I guess I only joined in may. 
So maybe.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 1, 2013)

barkinupyourtree14 said:


> Women



You're not the only one confused by women, this is someone who would be the EXpert.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DTSC6yXecM


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 1, 2013)

People find women confusing because they forget that the key lies in the fact that they are human beings.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Oct 1, 2013)

Politically correct people.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Oct 2, 2013)

The mindset of Congress


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Oct 2, 2013)

Why I always get defects in my electronics or find defects. I mean, just why?!!!! I want something I can enjoy and not look at all the noticeable things that bug me. For instance, almost every device with a screen that I buy has defective pixels or some kind of abnormity which affects my enjoyment of it. My brand new optimus l9 has these damn bright dots that look like bad pixels at the edge of the screen, but they change color so I don't know. My last LG phone had a fuzz/hissing noise with the onboard sound chip. It's either bad pixels or bad sound chips when I get a new device. Maybe other people just don't notice these things and they have them as well or maybe it's just me having these problems :evil:. Don't get me started on the ipods I've owned.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 2, 2013)

How people play Melee as fast as they do. Ever watch a show where someone's playing video games, but you can just tell it's fake because they're randomly hitting buttons? That's a pro Melee player...EXCEPT EVERY INPUT IS THOUGHT OUT. o-o

EDIT: I also don't understand where Seekrit went...but I've got a funny feeling he's a specific "new" member here.


----------



## Wither (Oct 2, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> How people play Melee as fast as they do. Ever watch a show where someone's playing video games, but you can just tell it's fake because they're randomly hitting buttons? That's a pro Melee player...EXCEPT EVERY INPUT IS THOUGHT OUT. o-o
> 
> EDIT: I also don't understand where Seekrit went...but I've got a funny feeling he's a specific "new" member here.



Nope. 
Seekrit is taking a break. 
By break I mean he jumped ship to get as far away as possible.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 2, 2013)

Really? Mkay...Mkay. :I

Fuck are you doing with that bread then?


----------



## Wither (Oct 2, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Really? Mkay...Mkay. :I
> 
> Fuck are you doing with that bread then?



Well for one I'm Falaffel.
Two. Pansexual pride! :v
Three. I had it on before when Seeker changed his to SirRob. 

He has no reason to have a new account and new accounts require reason and must be approved. The reason he left is because he couldn't stand the constant awfulness that every thread devolved into. 
I don't even think he likes durrgons. I'll ask him to PM you when I see him on Skype but he hasn't been on for a week or so.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 2, 2013)

Wither said:


> Well for one I'm Falaffel.
> Two. Pansexual pride! :v
> Three. I had it on before when Seeker changed his to SirRob.
> 
> ...



Hasn't spoken to me over Steam in ages.


----------



## Wither (Oct 2, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Hasn't spoken to me over Steam in ages.


Not exactly sure what he's been doing. 

I don't quite understand why you would pay into a retirement fund.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Oct 2, 2013)

The human logic that "Hey, maybe if I damage myself internally with these harmful substances, I'll be socially acceptable in the eyes of the cool kids!"


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 2, 2013)

Perhaps a little rude. 

How can people be spanked until they 'can't sit down for days,'? Because I've always been able to sit comfortably after about an hour.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 2, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> The human logic that "Hey, maybe if I damage myself internally with these harmful substances, I'll be socially acceptable in the eyes of the cool kids!"



But you will :v


----------



## septango (Oct 3, 2013)

the sheer amount of time it must have taken to make this http://pdl.vimeocdn.com/26773/314/1...73a6c877662ff329&aksessionid=586c9f3ff7d277a4


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 3, 2013)

I just don't understand how I snapped at a few people on here, but even then I can't stay mad at them.


----------



## Neon Poi (Oct 3, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> The human logic that "Hey, maybe if I damage myself internally with these harmful substances, I'll be socially acceptable in the eyes of the cool kids!"


That is a sad one sometimes. A lot of it comes down to just really wanting to belong, at least for some people. Fr others, they actually just enjoy it. I used to drink because I wanted to feel engaged and connected to whatever party I was at. I would feel like I was isolated in another world if I didn't.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 3, 2013)

Tumblr noses.

I understand why a lot of Tumblr artists use noodle arms, but I just never understood Tumblr noses. It is neither aesthetically pleasing nor appropriate for the general "Tumblr artstyle" in any way. It makes your characters look like Sesame Street puppets.


----------



## Bambi (Oct 3, 2013)

^ Tumblr noses?

Is this it? What do?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 3, 2013)

Magnets, how do they work!?


----------



## Jags (Oct 3, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Magnets, how do they work!?



Witchcraft, and the power of friendship.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 3, 2013)

Wither said:


> I don't quite understand why you would pay into a retirement fund.



Why _wouldn't_ you?  Getting an early start on retirement savings is one of the best things you can do for yourself.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 3, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Magnets, how do they work!?



The power of regurgitated memes.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Oct 3, 2013)

Most art pieces in a museum, and how they got there.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 3, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Most art pieces in a museum, and how they got there.



It depends which museums you go to. Unfortunately any I could recommend are half way across the world from you.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Oct 3, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> It depends which museums you go to. Unfortunately any I could recommend are half way across the world from you.


I've been to the ones in my town, and some pieces are just colorful papers strewn across a canvas.
I suppose it does depend.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 3, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Most art pieces in a museum, and how they got there.



Military looting, mostly.

edit: unless you mean they were so crappy they weren't worth featuring in a museum


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 3, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> I've been to the ones in my town, and some pieces are just colorful papers strewn across a canvas.
> I suppose it does depend.



The things I have seen. Such beauty, and such obvious bullshitting too sometimes. 
A big canvas with 'Unhappy' written on it in lime green paint with the back of a paintbrush being among them. It was worth enough to pay for my university fees three times over.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Oct 3, 2013)

Lobar said:


> edit: unless you mean they were so crappy they weren't worth featuring in a museum


Yup.
Seriously, there was a bull made with colored pencils, and it was worth $26,000.
The bull wasn't even fully detailed, it looked like a sketch colored in.




Fallowfox said:


> The things I have seen. Such beauty, and such obvious bullshitting too sometimes.
> A big canvas with 'Unhappy' written on it in lime green paint with the back of a paintbrush being among them. It was worth enough to pay for my university fees three times over.


Yup.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 3, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> The things I have seen. Such beauty, and such obvious bullshitting too sometimes.
> A big canvas with 'Unhappy' written on it in lime green paint with the back of a paintbrush being among them. It was worth enough to pay for my university fees three times over.



The main reason I hate modern art is because it encourages extreme levels of underachieving and laziness. 

Valuing the ability to talk shit rather than make an image.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Oct 3, 2013)

How someone can be so rude and hurtful to you, then try to be friendly as if nothing happened within a few minutes.
Bitch, don't think I'm just going to forget what you said.


----------



## Wither (Oct 3, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Why _wouldn't_ you?  Getting an early start on retirement savings is one of the best things you can do for yourself.


But I'm paying someone to hold my money for me. 
I could just, y'know, put the same amount in a bank account? That way I don't lose money, I make interest.

(not against saving for retirement, just don't understand the retirement funds some jobs offer.)


----------



## Dreaming (Oct 3, 2013)

Wither said:


> Well for one I'm Falaffel.


... I don't understand this, what is the purpose of this second account??


----------



## Wither (Oct 3, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> ... I don't understand this, what is the purpose of this second account??



Privacy and security breaches.

(please, no one elaborate. There's no need for it.)


----------



## Lobar (Oct 3, 2013)

Wither said:


> But I'm paying someone to hold my money for me.
> I could just, y'know, put the same amount in a bank account? That way I don't lose money, I make interest.
> 
> (not against saving for retirement, just don't understand the retirement funds some jobs offer.)



Your money doesn't just sit in the account, you invest it to take advantage of the compounding growth over the course of your life.  A well-diversified portfolio can be expected to return about 7-8% a year on average.  If you're just entering the workforce, anything you invest today should grow twenty- to thirty-fold by the time you retire.

If you wait ten years, that multiplying power is cut in half, which is why it's best to start early.


----------



## Wither (Oct 3, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Your money doesn't just sit in the account, you invest it to take advantage of the compounding growth over the course of your life.  A well-diversified portfolio can be expected to return about 7-8% a year on average.  If you're just entering the workforce, anything you invest today should grow twenty- to thirty-fold by the time you retire.
> 
> If you wait ten years, that multiplying power is cut in half, which is why it's best to start early.



And now I understand. 
I'm glad someone explained this to me because I've been getting half-assed answers for a year now. Thanks :3


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Oct 3, 2013)

Girls that think guys who wack off are creepy.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 3, 2013)

I don't understand why people turn statements into questions.

"I don't know what you're doing?"
vs
"I don't know what you're doing."

Learn to punctuate, people >:C


----------



## LemonJayde (Oct 3, 2013)

Furries


----------



## Wither (Oct 3, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I don't understand why people turn statements into questions.
> 
> "I don't know what you're doing?"
> vs
> ...



What's wrong with that. 

I don't understand why we even use the phrase 'common sense'. It's becoming fairly uncommon.


----------



## Willow (Oct 3, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Tumblr noses.
> 
> I understand why a lot of Tumblr artists use noodle arms, but I just never understood Tumblr noses. It is neither aesthetically pleasing nor appropriate for the general "Tumblr artstyle" in any way. It makes your characters look like Sesame Street puppets.


I'm pretty sure I know what you're referring to and I don't really get it either. Like I get noses have a little redness to them but they're not bright red and shiny. 



LegitWaterfall said:


> Girls that think guys who wack off are creepy.


Or act like they themselves don't :u


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Oct 3, 2013)

Willow said:


> Or act like they themselves don't :u


Touche, Mr. Tree. 
Touche. :v


----------



## Lobar (Oct 4, 2013)

Wither said:


> And now I understand.
> I'm glad someone explained this to me because I've been getting half-assed answers for a year now. Thanks :3



You're welcome. :3

I've been debating in my head if I should start a personal finance megathread here, open for all questions on managing money but with a focus on keeping a budget and saving for emergencies and retirement.  I'd like to do it if a lot of people would find it helpful, but I don't want to write a huge effortpost if there's not enough interest to keep the thread going.

I guess I'll make this post my interest check.  Anyone that would be interested in such a thread, just This my post here (so we don't clog this thread up with responses).


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 4, 2013)

LemonJayde said:


> Furries



Haha, that's it! Jump in that band wagon! Maybe you'll sound cool and controversial then!


----------



## LemonJayde (Oct 4, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Haha, that's it! Jump in that band wagon! Maybe you'll sound cool and controversial then!


Come on, man, I didn't bother to read the rest of this fuckin thread


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 4, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Haha, that's it! Jump in that band wagon! Maybe you'll sound cool and controversial then!



To be fair, it is a legitimate thing to not understand. Some things anyway.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 4, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Girls that think guys who wack off are creepy.



I used to think this way until I got a blatant confession from someone I liked at the time that he wacked off when he thought of me.
That was an unexpected thing to hear.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 4, 2013)

Batsy said:


> I used to think this way until I got a blatant confession from someone I liked at the time that he wacked off when he thought of me.
> That was an unexpected thing to hear.



Wait. That made you think they were _less_ creepy?


----------



## LemonJayde (Oct 4, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Wait. That made you think they were _less_ creepy?


No, I think she meant that she used to not understand why people thought it was creepy, but then she understood.

Love your icon by the way


----------



## Wither (Oct 4, 2013)

Batsy said:


> I used to think this way until I got a blatant confession from someone I liked at the time that he wacked off when he thought of me.
> That was an unexpected thing to hear.



Yeeeah.. I probably shouldn't have been so blunt about it. Sorry to make you feel all awkward :c


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 4, 2013)

LemonJayde said:


> No, I think she meant that she used to not understand why people thought it was creepy, but then she understood.
> 
> Love your icon by the way



Ah. Yeah that makes a lot more sense.

Also thank you :3


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Oct 4, 2013)

How people can be so rude to you, but call you a "close friend" around others.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 4, 2013)

People that friend people they hate on Facebook.

_What?_

Are people fucking retarded?

Why do people act surprised when I say I never use my Facebook?

Why do people call this a social networking site?

What the fuck happened to MySpace?


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Oct 4, 2013)

Saliva said:


> People that friend people they hate on Facebook.
> 
> _What?_
> 
> ...


They do it for the purpose of obsessing over their enemy.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Oct 4, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> They do it for the purpose of obsessing over their enemy.


You just reminded me of Hark, a Vagrant.: http://www.harkavagrant.com/index.php?id=327

I don't understand why some people hate each other so much. And obsess over them, like you said.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Oct 4, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> You just reminded me of Hark, a Vagrant.: http://www.harkavagrant.com/index.php?id=327
> 
> I don't understand why some people hate each other so much. And obsess over them, like you said.


They enjoy the boners. 
I don't get it either.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 4, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> You just reminded me of Hark, a Vagrant.: http://www.harkavagrant.com/index.php?id=327
> 
> I don't understand why some people hate each other so much. And obsess over them, like you said.





LegitWaterfall said:


> They enjoy the boners.
> I don't get it either.



Hateboners are the best boners.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Oct 4, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Hateboners are the best boners.


I've heard.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 4, 2013)

Wither said:


> Yeeeah.. I probably shouldn't have been so blunt about it. Sorry to make you feel all awkward :c


remind me that I need to beat you with a stick sometime :V


----------



## Wither (Oct 4, 2013)

Batsy said:


> remind me that I need to beat you with a stick sometime :V


Oh muuurrrrrr


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 4, 2013)

How is babby formed?


----------



## PureObsidian (Oct 4, 2013)

I really don't get how textbooks for literature find these short stories and what not.
Do they get like a group of Teachers and people with PhD's? And read through all those stories?
I'm dumb ;-;


----------



## Wither (Oct 4, 2013)

PureObsidian said:


> I really don't get how textbooks for literature find these short stories and what not.
> Do they get like a group of Teachers and people with PhD's? And read through all those stories?
> I'm dumb ;-;


Literally yes.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 4, 2013)

PureObsidian said:


> I really don't get how textbooks for literature find these short stories and what not.
> Do they get like a group of Teachers and people with PhD's? And read through all those stories?
> I'm dumb ;-;



There are books you can find that are like compilations of short stories. I'd assume they'd get them from there.

There should be sources cited right there in the textbooks.


----------



## PureObsidian (Oct 4, 2013)

Saliva said:


> There are books you can find that are like compilations of short stories. I'd assume they'd get them from there.
> 
> There should be sources cited right there in the textbooks.


O. That's right. I SEE! Makes sense, a compilation. Thanks.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Oct 4, 2013)

Miley Cyrus.


----------



## DarkRedWolf (Oct 4, 2013)

The new Google layout.


----------



## Riho (Oct 4, 2013)

People's obsession with not understanding Miley Cyrus.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 4, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Miley Cyrus.



She acts like a shameless whore for shock value. Your confusion feeds her fame.

This is nothing new. People have been doing this ever since Marilyn Manson. Maybe even before him.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Oct 4, 2013)

Why most of the devices I buy have defects in them.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 4, 2013)

Saliva said:


> She acts like a shameless whore for shock value. Your confusion feeds her fame.
> 
> This is nothing new. People have been doing this ever since Marilyn Manson. Maybe even before him.



Yeah there were many more shock rockers before Manson. Why can't music just be about the damn music?


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 4, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Yeah there were many more shock rockers before Manson. Why can't music just be about the damn music?



Because fame and fortune are everything.

Christ, I could go on and on about just how fucked up our society is, but I'd rather not be the cause of another heated derailment.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 4, 2013)

Saliva said:


> She acts like a shameless whore for shock value. Your confusion feeds her fame.
> 
> This is nothing new. People have been doing this ever since Marilyn Manson. Maybe even before him.



Marylin manson is awesome, alice cooper is awesome too, miley cyrus is shit.

still I don't really hate her o: I actually find it stupidly funny


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 5, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Marylin manson is awesome, alice cooper is awesome too, miley cyrus is shit.
> 
> still I don't really hate her o: I actually find it stupidly funny



Oh don't get me wrong. I like Manson. It's just that he played a pretty significant part in all of this.

Lady Gaga, if I recall correctly, was inspired by Marilyn Manson. And then in a short period of time a lot of pop singers followed that route.

The problem is that they're doing it for all the wrong fucking reasons. Not to make some sort of statement, just because they think that's the way it's supposed to work.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 5, 2013)

Causality 

Time


----------



## Dreaming (Oct 5, 2013)

One brand of mayonnaise is sold in grams, the other is sold in milliliters... wait what, why? Where's the consistency here? Oh right, that's their way of cheating you out of a few cents, because you can't tell the difference in price if you can't be assed to check the difference in weight, or volume, or whatever!

Also these things. So you buy 500g worth of crap and then you see this: "Each 30g serving contains... ", okay?? Hey listen I'm not going to sit here with my scales and measure out 30 grams of this stuff (it'd make more sense if this was _butter_, but these are fucking potato chips. I never really planned on eating more than 30g but still what the hell). What the hell is this shit? Math homework? See here's the funny thing, I planned on cooking and eating this stuff, I never planned on gaining some extra fucking credit


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't get why I can't into stuff. TV I mean. "Oh hey watch Attack on Titan!" I watch the first episode. "Cool!" Never watch it again. This happens almost exclusively with anime, but this happened with Breaking Bad too. I can't seem to get into ongoing series with an end. Just episodic stuff like Law and Order SVU. Hell I didn't see Legend of Korra until 3 months after it concluded (and the show fucking sucked).


----------



## veeno (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't understand the appeal of Call of Duty.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't understand why people care whether homosexuality is a choice/natural or not.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Oct 6, 2013)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I don't understand why people care whether homosexuality is a choice/natural or not.


 Because you can't choose to be homosexual. People get angry because, just think about how fucking stupid that sounds.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 6, 2013)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I don't understand why people care whether homosexuality is a choice/natural or not.



Because some people think that if they can demonstrate it is a choice that they can assume a parental role and insist homosexuals are punished until they make the 'right' choice.

The easiest way to dismantle that argument is to show it's not a choice.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 6, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Because you can't choose to be homosexual. People get angry because, just think about how fucking stupid that sounds.



Plenty of hardcore homophobes would disagree (and they'd be wrong). What I don't get is why it would matter either way.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Oct 6, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Because some people think that if they can demonstrate it is a choice that they can assume a parental role and insist homosexuals are punished until they make the 'right' choice.
> 
> The easiest way to dismantle that argument is to show it's not a choice.


 yet some people on here admitted they chose to be gay on an old thread. I don't understand how someone cannot accept what they are already attracted to and force themselves to be something else. That for some reason makes me wanna punch the person in the face. :/






Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Plenty of hardcore homophobes would disagree (and they'd be wrong). What I don't get is why it would matter either way.


 I've been called a homophobe multiple times in different places, by different people.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 6, 2013)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Plenty of hardcore homophobes would disagree (and they'd be wrong). What I don't get is why it would matter either way.



It wouldn't matter, but it's easier to deny the reasoning of homophobes by exposing factual errors in their premises than it is to persuade them of adopting a new morality.



TheMetalVelocity said:


> yet some people on here admitted they  chose to be gay on an old thread. I don't understand how someone cannot  accept what they are already attracted to and force themselves to be  something else. That for some reason makes me wanna punch the person in  the face. :/



That's curious. Perhaps they were bisexual and confused their sexual practices for their sexual orientation. Furries seem to be rather scattered in the spectrum anyway. 

Arguments of choice about being gay are often centred on exclusive homosexuality, so perhaps some homophobes think there is a choice because they're actually bisexuals who have chosen only to exercise their heterosexual desires.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 6, 2013)

veeno said:


> I don't understand the appeal of Call of Duty.



As a former CoD heavy gamer. This I can explain! CoD (I'm assuming we're talking about multiplayer) has been a standard on a unique gameplay style...or it was unique until the formula caught on. It added a sense of customization and personalization to the tradition multiplayer style. Before, games like Timesplitters and Quake had you find preset weapons scattered on the map. Call of Duty decided to allow you the option to work for your own equipment which gave players an incentive to keep playing on top of them just enjoying the game. 
That's how I felt anyway. It was a nice reward system. I dropped out of the multiplayer around MW2 though. I only play the campaigns now.


----------



## Inpw (Oct 6, 2013)

Saliva said:


> This is nothing new. People have been doing this ever since Marilyn Manson. Maybe even before him.



Yeah but there was also actual music involved with Manson and before.

I don't understand why anyone cares about it at all.


----------



## Saga (Oct 6, 2013)

Emo people
"My life sucks and I have so many problems, might as well add one and cut myself"
"Nobody wants to be my friend, might as well dress and talk strange to push them away more"
"...but inaudible screaming _is_ music"


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't understand people who feel like everything is some kind of war and everyone has to choose a "side". Like why do I have to care? Why can't I just be neutral and live my life?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 6, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I don't understand people who feel like everything is some kind of war and everyone has to choose a "side". Like why do I have to care? Why can't I just be neutral and live my life?



I see... You filthy Stormcloak. It's clear Ulfric has you in his back pocket, secretly against the Empire.


----------



## Demache (Oct 6, 2013)

The appeal of walking around wearing gym clothes even though you're nowhere near a gym and flat bill hats. And then you walk like some douchebag and talk as loudly as you can so everyone with in 100 feet can hear you but it's something so inane like how much you benched or how hot that girl was last night. This isn't some isolated thing, tons of college age students do this. Apparently I'm missing something, but why is this popular?


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Oct 6, 2013)

Saga said:


> Emo people
> "My life sucks and I have so many problems, might as well add one and cut myself"
> "Nobody wants to be my friend, might as well dress and talk strange to push them away more"
> "...but inaudible screaming _is_ music"


 "let me make my pants tighter and comb my hair to the side to show you my emotions a little better"


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 6, 2013)

I BECOME SO NUMB!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyToorima (Oct 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I BECOME SO NUMB!!!!!!!



Took me a second to get it, then I giggled. +1 to you sir.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't understand why the amount one wants someone is inversely proportional to the amount that they want you.

I mean, what the hell?


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 6, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I don't understand why the amount one wants someone is inversely proportional to the amount that they want you.
> 
> I mean, what the hell?



it seems like this is the norm these days.


----------



## Dreaming (Oct 6, 2013)

I feel like total shit, I could break down and cry right now... but I also feel grreat, everything's hilarious and I've got my cocky sense of humor. I don't understand this, sad but happy? What kind of alternate universe is this? Oh no wait I'm wasted, now it makes sense 

Also furry photomorphing... why, why why why would you do this. Why... how drunk were you when you decided that it was a good idea to photoshop some wolf's teeth and chest hair onto yourself. Oh my god did you photoshop some extra nipples too,

oh wait it's a dog transformation. Okay fuck this, I don't want to understand


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I see... You filthy Stormcloak. It's clear Ulfric has you in his back pocket, secretly against the Empire.



Man I just want to chill in my little cave and practice necromancy and hoard copies of The Lusty Argonian Maid. I'm a simple man with simple desires goddammit.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 6, 2013)

Saga said:


> Emo people
> "My life sucks and I have so many problems, might as well add one and cut myself"
> "Nobody wants to be my friend, might as well dress and talk strange to push them away more"
> "...but inaudible screaming _is_ music"



People that complain about emos after 2007.

Christ, are you going to start complaining about goths too?


----------



## Saga (Oct 6, 2013)

Saliva said:


> People that complain about emos after 2007.
> 
> Christ, are you going to start complaining about goths too?


People that think things before 20## dont matter after that date.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 6, 2013)

Saga said:


> People that think things before 20## dont matter after that date.



When was the last time you've seen a legitimate emo?

Scene kids don't count.


----------



## Saga (Oct 6, 2013)

Saliva said:


> When was the last time you've seen a legitimate emo?
> 
> Scene kids don't count.


Not recently because I dont hang out at hot topic :v


----------



## Willow (Oct 6, 2013)

Saliva said:


> When was the last time you've seen a legitimate emo?
> 
> Scene kids don't count.


I don't understand what exactly it is you're trying to prove here.


----------



## Saga (Oct 6, 2013)

Willow said:


> I don't understand what exactly it is you're trying to prove here.


Emos dont exist anymore so I cant talk about them


----------



## Tailmon1 (Oct 6, 2013)

I just don't understand why people act like sheep. 
Meh, It will help with my plans to take over the world!


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 6, 2013)

Saga said:


> Emos dont exist anymore so I cant talk about them



I'm just saying there's not much point in complaining about something that doesn't really exist anymore.


----------



## LemonJayde (Oct 6, 2013)

People who act like physical and mental health issues are cool and shit. Especially people who *claim* to have mental disorders.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Oct 6, 2013)

LemonJayde said:


> People who act like physical and mental health issues are cool and shit. Especially people who *claim* to have mental disorders.


 I don't understand.


----------



## Willow (Oct 6, 2013)

Why people think art bases are super cute. Most of them look horrible. 
I don't understand the concept of bases in general actually.



TheMetalVelocity said:


> I don't understand.


People like to fake having mental illness because they know it'll garner them sympathy. I don't see it happen so much with physical illness though.


----------



## Wither (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't understand hypocrites.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't understand how guys can wear skinny jeans. Like...that's full on testicular manlaughter.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 6, 2013)

Willow said:


> People like to fake having mental illness because they know it'll garner them sympathy.



Or because they think a few quirks mean they have a mental illness and become convinced they are a special snowflake.


----------



## Saga (Oct 6, 2013)

People who try and mug me in GTA Online, like I'm stupid enough to carry around large sums of cash in my pocket unarmed.
Also, people who think its a good idea to shoot my car when there's 3 armed gang members in the back.


----------



## veeno (Oct 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> As a former CoD heavy gamer. This I can explain! CoD (I'm assuming we're talking about multiplayer) has been a standard on a unique gameplay style...or it was unique until the formula caught on. It added a sense of customization and personalization to the tradition multiplayer style. Before, games like Timesplitters and Quake had you find preset weapons scattered on the map. Call of Duty decided to allow you the option to work for your own equipment which gave players an incentive to keep playing on top of them just enjoying the game.
> That's how I felt anyway. It was a nice reward system. I dropped out of the multiplayer around MW2 though. I only play the campaigns now.


I think I understand.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 7, 2013)

LemonJayde said:


> People who act like physical and mental health issues are cool and shit. Especially people who *claim* to have mental disorders.



Claiming to have a mental disorder is inherently a bad thing?

What?


----------



## Neon Poi (Oct 7, 2013)

LemonJayde said:


> People who act like physical and mental health issues are cool and shit. Especially people who *claim* to have mental disorders.



I don't understand this. I have physical and mental health problems and I'm very open about them, partly in an effort to raise awareness, partly because I just like being honest about who I am. There's nothing wrong with being honest about yourself, in fact it is quite admirable. There are so many negative stereotypes about the mentally ill that anyone who is honest about their disorder deserves a damn medal, people look down on you sometimes after they know. I'm bipolar. It's not cool as shit, it is a sick illness that robbed me of my potential for years until I finally got the correct diagnosis and treatment. Even now, it still fucks up my day sometimes.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 7, 2013)

This being alive business.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 7, 2013)

Why the absolute worst, most revolting fetish shit gets to pass the filters so long as there is no nudity, but anything revealing a bare breast, no matter how tasteful or artistic, gets its ass beat with the mature filter.

Can someone please tell me why the FA staff thinks this is okay? Please?


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 7, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Why the absolute worst, most revolting fetish shit gets to pass the filters so long as there is no nudity, but anything revealing a bare breast, no matter how tasteful or artistic, gets its ass beat with the mature filter.
> 
> Can someone please tell me why the FA staff thinks this is okay? Please?



Breasts are sexualised in our culture. 

Being inflated with jam is not. 

The filter is there to block what our culture deems as definitively sexual, rather than everything which can be interpreted as sexual, because that would be a bitch to define.

I think the whole arrangement is silly too, but it's a trope in our culture and at least we're not among the cultures that consider bare knees to be sexually offensive.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 7, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> The filter is there to block what our culture deems as definitively sexual, rather than everything which can be interpreted as sexual, because that would be a bitch to define.



_Everything_ can be sexual if you have a dirty mind :V


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 7, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> _Everything_ can be sexual if you have a dirty mind :V



Yes ...even the government shutdown in america. hmmmm 'furloughed in the ass' ?


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 7, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Breasts are sexualised in our culture.
> 
> Being inflated with jam is not.
> 
> ...



So things can only be sexual if there is nudity?

That is pretty stupid. And wrong.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 7, 2013)

Saliva said:


> So things can only be sexual if there is nudity?
> 
> That is pretty stupid. And wrong.



Sadly that's how most view it when filtering. Not even just FA really, but I agree. It is stupid.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 7, 2013)

People who take furfaggotry seriously. Like how the fuck do you do that? I can't even begin to fathom it.


----------



## Machine (Oct 7, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> People who take furfaggotry seriously. Like how the fuck do you do that? I can't even begin to fathom it.


It's done by not having a life.


----------



## LemonJayde (Oct 7, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> People who take furfaggotry seriously. Like how the fuck do you do that? I can't even begin to fathom it.


When someone insults them and they blow up and say you're insulting their entire lifestyle
It's like whoa slow down little guy


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 7, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> People who take furfaggotry seriously. Like how the fuck do you do that? I can't even begin to fathom it.



This is true for both furries and the /b/tards that obsess over them.


----------



## Jags (Oct 7, 2013)

I just don't understand people taking anything unimportant seriously. I mean, how a name in a TV is pronounced? No. Nobody cares. Go to the corner.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 7, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> I just don't understand people taking anything unimportant seriously. I mean, how a name in a TV is pronounced? No. Nobody cares. Go to the corner.



Wouldn't people taking unimportant things seriously itself be unimportant?


----------



## Jags (Oct 7, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Wouldn't people taking unimportant things seriously itself be unimportant?



I...my brain. Why D:


----------



## Willow (Oct 7, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Why the absolute worst, most revolting fetish shit gets to pass the filters so long as there is no nudity, but anything revealing a bare breast, no matter how tasteful or artistic, gets its ass beat with the mature filter.
> 
> Can someone please tell me why the FA staff thinks this is okay? Please?





Fallowfox said:


> The filter is there to block what our culture deems as definitively sexual, rather than everything which can be interpreted as sexual, because that would be a bitch to define


Not really. It's not so much breasts are always sexual but breasts are considered nsfw as with any form of nudity even if intent isn't inherently sexual. Artistic nudes and poses have to be labeled mature too. And of course we could debate "well a man's bare chest isn't considered nsfw" but that's beside the point. A man's crotch bulge is sexual but a woman's isn't. (Of course women don't have bulges but you know what I'm talking about).

These are guidelines set by COPPA if I'm not mistaken. So any nudity has to be labeled because there's minors who use the site. Though I think if you're seeing some graphic fetish stuff getting past the filter then someone's not labeling their stuff because last time I checked, the nasty stuff has to be labeled too. :I

Basically, boobs and genitals aren't always sexual but they're always nsfw.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 7, 2013)

Willow said:


> Not really. It's not so much breasts are always sexual but breasts are considered nsfw as with any form of nudity even if intent isn't inherently sexual. Artistic nudes and poses have to be labeled mature too. And of course we could debate "well a man's bare chest isn't considered nsfw" but that's beside the point. A man's crotch bulge is sexual but a woman's isn't. (Of course women don't have bulges but you know what I'm talking about).
> 
> These are guidelines set by COPPA if I'm not mistaken. So any nudity has to be labeled because there's minors who use the site. Though I think if you're seeing some graphic fetish stuff getting past the filter then someone's not labeling their stuff because last time I checked, the nasty stuff has to be labeled too. :I
> 
> Basically, boobs and genitals aren't always sexual but they're always nsfw.



I wasn't asking _if_ they were considered mature. I know they are, and I don't care that they are labelled as such.

I was asking why fetish material wasn't treated the same way, if not worse. Clearly they care more about legally covering their asses than what minors actually view.

Double fucking standards, yeah?


----------



## Willow (Oct 7, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I wasn't asking _if_ they were considered mature. I know they are, and I don't care that they are labelled as such.
> 
> I was asking why fetish material wasn't treated the same way, if not worse. Clearly they care more about legally covering their asses than what minors actually view.
> 
> Double fucking standards, yeah?


Not sure how you figure it's a double standard though. I'm pretty sure legitimately graphic fetish art is covered by the mature filter.

I'd suggest giving some example of what you're talking about.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 7, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I wasn't asking _if_ they were considered mature. I know they are, and I don't care that they are labelled as such.
> 
> I was asking why fetish material wasn't treated the same way, if not worse. Clearly they care more about legally covering their asses than what minors actually view.
> 
> Double fucking standards, yeah?



If someone's fetish material is esoteric to the point that it is not inherently sexual I don't care. 

If it is definitively sexual then it is already meant to be filtered. 

I agree with willow; an example is necessary.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 7, 2013)

I don't really see why you need me to hold your hand through this, but alright.

Some stuff I found on the first four pages with the filter on.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11779949/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11779924/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11779905/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11779909/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11779898/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11780027/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11780087/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11780083/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11780071/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11780208/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11780174/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11780164/

Some being more grotesque than others, but you get the idea.

This is pretty tame in comparison to a lot of the other stuff I've seen with the filter on.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Oct 7, 2013)

Girls who constantly complain about "that one guy that hurt me bad", but they won't stop going to them.
It's not that difficult, if you don't like them and they hurt your feelings, don't fucking crawl back to them every damn day.
Christ.


----------



## Willow (Oct 7, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I don't really see why you need me to hold your hand through this, but alright.


With the exception of two of those, which are more questionable than anything, these aren't really that bad and labeling them as mature would just be silly. Especially the last one which is just a cub.

I think you're just upset by it because you don't like it to be honest. Or you're offended by the mediocre quality. It's like I said though. Boobs and genitals aren't always sexual but they're always nsfw. 

This stuff doesn't look like it was made to be sexual so trying to put it on the same level as nudity would be stupid to say the least.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 7, 2013)

Willow said:


> This stuff doesn't look like it was made to be sexual...



Alright, I'm done here. There's no point in continuing this conversation. I just can't deal with this. Christ almighty.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 7, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Alright, I'm done here. There's no point in continuing this conversation. I just can't deal with this. Christ almighty.



I agree with willow. Pretty much none of the images were overtly sexual. Some of them I don't think were sexual to _any _degree. 
The filter is there to prevent nsfw stuff, and if it was adapted to remove everything that any specific individual did not like then there simply wouldn't be anything left.


----------



## Willow (Oct 7, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Alright, I'm done here. There's no point in continuing this conversation. I just can't deal with this. Christ almighty.


Fun fact: Fetishes aren't always sexual.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Oct 7, 2013)

Willow wins.

I don't get math in general, or how a majority of its fields will help me in life.


----------



## Wither (Oct 7, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I don't really see why you need me to hold your hand through this, but alright.
> 
> Some stuff I found on the first four pages with the filter on
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11779924/



Lolwat. 
How is that remotely general audience? Because no nipples?

I mean, fat/macro is general audience but I see vore that's general audience...


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

I do not understand people who are into fat furs. I can see why it can be humorous, but for the most part it's overdone and shitty.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 7, 2013)

Batsy said:


> I do not understand people who are into fat furs. I can see why it can be humorous, but for the most part it's overdone and shitty.



Super-normal stimulus. 

Some species of birds prefer giant plastic eggs over their own smaller but real egg. Birds have a genetic imperative to favour bigger eggs, but because the size of egg a bird can lay is limited there is no selection pressure to stop preferring grotesquely huge eggs. 

Humans do the same with eating too much chocolate, or perhaps developing a fetish that is unrealistic.



Willow said:


> Fun fact: Fetishes aren't always sexual.



even if they are the art pieces for them might not be, or at least overtly.


----------



## Wither (Oct 7, 2013)

Batsy said:


> I do not understand people who are into fat furs. I can see why it can be humorous, but for the most part it's overdone and shitty.



I don't mind a nice bbw, but it does get a bit ridiculous.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 7, 2013)

Wither said:


> I don't mind a nice bbw, but it does get a bit ridiculous.



Human breasts are _already_ absolutely massive by primate standards.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Oct 7, 2013)

Batsy said:


> I do not understand people who are into fat furs. I can see why it can be humorous, but for the most part it's overdone and shitty.


I like the ones where they are in adorable poses, but when it goes into vore and such then it's too much.


----------



## Willow (Oct 7, 2013)

Batsy said:


> I do not understand people who are into fat furs. I can see why it can be humorous, but for the most part it's overdone and shitty.


I know a lot of people are into it because they can relate to it. 



Fallowfox said:


> even if they are the art pieces for them might not be, or at least overtly.


Basically. And a lot of fetishes also play into other more broader groups.


----------



## Neon Poi (Oct 7, 2013)

Batsy said:


> I do not understand people who are into fat furs. I can see why it can be humorous, but for the most part it's overdone and shitty.



Do you think that fat people are just never found attractive by anyone?


----------



## Wither (Oct 7, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Human breasts are _already_ absolutely massive by primate standards.



Bbw=Big Beautiful Women, not big boobed women. 
So fat ladies.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 7, 2013)

Wither said:


> Bbw=Big Beautiful Women, not big boobed women.
> So fat ladies.



Oh wither, you have entire layers I was not aware of. Like a big woman might also have...


----------



## LadyToorima (Oct 7, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Oh wither, you have entire layers I was not aware of. Like a big woman might also have...



Ew...thanks to my dad, that thought is the exact one that made me change my major after my first semester of college. No more message therapy for me. -shiver-


----------



## Wither (Oct 7, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Oh wither, you have entire layers I was not aware of. Like a big woman might also have...


Boobs aren't everything. Not by a long shot. PEEL ME LIKE AN ONION!


----------



## Wither (Oct 7, 2013)

LadyToorima said:


> Ew...thanks to my dad, that thought is the exact one that made me change my major after my first semester of college. No more message therapy for me. -shiver-


Ain't nothing wrong with a little fat >:c
Well... Other than health.


----------



## Willow (Oct 7, 2013)

Neon Poi said:


> Do you think that fat people are just never found attractive by anyone?


She just said she didn't get why people liked fat furs (since most of it is morbidly obese anyways), not that she didn't understand people's attraction to fat people.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 7, 2013)

But fat people give the best hugs though. Who wouldn't like them?


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

willow has got it right. it's the fat furry art that I do not find appealing.


----------



## LadyToorima (Oct 7, 2013)

Wither said:


> Ain't nothing wrong with a little fat >:c
> Well... Other than health.



Gah! I don't know how to put this without offending one person or another. 

I'll do it this way:
1) Both of my best friends are overweight, but I find them to be two of the most beautiful girls I've ever met. Especially my friend Rachel, she could be a model if she wanted.
2) I don't particularly like when someone has a little TOO much fat on them. I'm talking borderline obesity +. It's unhealthy for them, it's harder in some cases for other people, and it's lowering a lot of standards in general. 
3) My statement was based off personal experience. I had a borderline obesity friend in highschool that had trouble cleaning herself entirely and was often sent to the nurse by other kids reporting that she smelled. My other friends and I would stick up for her, but it didn't change the truth. So when my dad put it the way he/Fallow did, I couldn't help but imagine giving my friend a message and was put off from the idea entirely. 

My opinion may still be mean, but I'm not saying it as a skinny bitch with my nose up in the air like I'm better then anyone, I'm saying it as an average girl that just simply prefers people to be with-in a reasonably healthy weight or a slight margin over that even. 

I'm a bad person. I accept it. q.q


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 7, 2013)

Batsy said:


> willow has got it right. it's the fat furry art that I do not find appealing.



Hey look, it's a drawing of a 30 foot tall morbidly obese naked german shepherd sitting on a fox!

Yeah I don't get it either.


----------



## Wither (Oct 7, 2013)

LadyToorima said:


> Gah! I don't know how to put this without offending one person or another.
> 
> I'll do it this way:
> 1) Both of my best friends are overweight, but I find them to be two of the most beautiful girls I've ever met. Especially my friend Rachel, she could be a model if she wanted.
> ...


Honey calm down. 
I wasn't being serious. It's fiiiine.


----------



## Inciatus (Oct 7, 2013)

There are some things I didn't understand on my last homework. The first was why they would not finish a sentence. "It is important to remember that the brightness of the lightbulb is due" The second is why they would put a hyperlink on a piece of paper. I cannot click on a hyperlink on printed paper. At least give me a url.


----------



## LadyToorima (Oct 7, 2013)

Wither said:


> Honey calm down.
> I wasn't being serious. It's fiiiine.



I still felt better explaining it, so it's all good.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 7, 2013)

I love drawing fatties. Like...I think a fuck ton of fat furry shit is hot. :I


----------



## LemonJayde (Oct 7, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I love drawing fatties. Like...I think a fuck ton of fat furry shit is hot. :I


oh relevant when I was like, five years old I drew horses all the time and sometimes I drew really fat pregnant horses with veiny stomachs and just what why I freak myself out


----------



## Saga (Oct 7, 2013)

I'll be completely honest...
I just genuinely hate fatness. Not necessarily the people themselves, but they fatness they have. This of course only relates to "Oh damn" levels of obesity.
It just
I dont know, like, disgusts me. It shows that they dont respect their bodies, especially when they clearly make no efforts to change themselves. How can I respect you if you cant respect yourself?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 7, 2013)

Some people don't feel it's a matter of self disrespect. There's a good deal of people who actually find their own largeness attractive, or rather it makes them feel as such.



LemonJayde said:


> oh relevant when I was like, five years old I drew horses all the time and sometimes I drew really fat pregnant horses with veiny stomachs and just what why I freak myself out



Holy shit, you started fucking early. lol


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 7, 2013)

LemonJayde said:


> oh relevant when I was like, five years old I drew horses all the time and sometimes I drew really fat pregnant horses with veiny stomachs and just what why I freak myself out



Well it could be worse...I guess?


----------



## Machine (Oct 8, 2013)

My old (2009-2012) art.

Like, why the fuck did I think anything I made was good.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 8, 2013)

Machine said:


> My old (2009-2012) art.
> 
> Like, why the fuck did I think anything I made was good.



I think most people feel that way about their artism. 

I do. ;-;


----------



## Inciatus (Oct 8, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I think most people feel that way about their artism.
> 
> I do. ;-;


Same here.


----------



## Dreaming (Oct 8, 2013)

Okay I can understand that people are scared of social interaction and stuff but I 'll never understand how they can enjoy the isolation and loneliness, like seriously it's one of the most depressing life situations I can think of, I really don't know how long I could live without some kind of social interaction...


----------



## Saga (Oct 8, 2013)

Machine said:


> My old (2009-2012) art.
> Like, why the fuck did I think anything I made was good.
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah pretty much. Even with thing like posts iv'e made, I look back on some of the first ones and can't believe how bad they were.
Threads too


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 10, 2013)

Aren't wide-screen displays just 4:3 with the top and bottom cut off?


----------



## BJGoo (Oct 10, 2013)

Widescreen is, like, 16:9


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 10, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> Okay I can understand that people are scared of social interaction and stuff but I 'll never understand how they can enjoy the isolation and loneliness, like seriously it's one of the most depressing life situations I can think of, I really don't know how long I could live without some kind of social interaction...



Are you an extrovert?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 10, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> Okay I can understand that people are scared of social interaction and stuff but I 'll never understand how they can enjoy the isolation and loneliness, like seriously it's one of the most depressing life situations I can think of, I really don't know how long I could live without some kind of social interaction...



I can't understand why anyone could ever like surrounding themselves by people. People make constant noise that drives me insane, they won't leave me alone and I'm not allowed to sit and think, let alone do anything else. I'm forced to put up with _their_ ideas of fun and I'm not allowed to do anything by myself and all I get is completely miserable when I'm with them and being dragged along. They constantly expect things of me and I just don't match up to any of that, and I get berated for it just because I don't understand, nor like what they like. I don't even say anything, and they still want to tease and bully me. Even when I try to speak, they just ignore me and it's upsetting. I just don't fit in, I'm not like them, and that should be okay but apparently it just isn't. I swear, people are generally horrible and I've had nothing but bad experiences save for a few exceptions. I could never go to a club in a crowd or something, it's one of the most miserable evenings I can think of. I really don't know how long I could live without having some time to myself...

Edit:

Instead of making this post stay potentially all venomous-sounding, let me illustrate.

Lets stick an empty glass under the tap, switch that bitch on, let the water hit the middle mark.
Is the glass of water half-full, or is it half empty? Considering what we were doing, you might say half-full. Okay.

Now lets take a full glass, and _tip it out_ til the water comes down to the middle mark.
Hm. You know, it'd be weird to call it half-full considering what happened to _this _glass. Lets call it half empty.

Previous experiences matter. 

Everyone has had a different set of experiences. These experiences mold them into who they are. They can be a pessimist, optimist, realist, cynic... Introvert, extrovert... whatever. 

The half-full vs half-empty thing is a very valuable lesson in perspective. If you consider what can happen to someone to mold them into the way they are that's very different to you and your mates, you won't feel so surprised when you meet someone who is molded in such a different way to you.


----------



## GovernmentProperty (Oct 10, 2013)

Why I wasn't a member of TLC


----------



## Baron Kriege (Oct 10, 2013)

Fascism is narcissism at its best who wouldn't pass a chance to be a fascist dictator in a furry fantasy world, also I believe Nazi attire is very attractive to most people and furries. And finally I add Nazi clothing has had a big impact on gay fashion as you may or may not have noticed.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 10, 2013)

Baron Kriege said:


> Fascism is narcissism at its best who wouldn't pass a chance to be a fascist dictator in a furry fantasy world, also I believe Nazi attire is very attractive to most people and furries. And finally I add Nazi clothing has had a big impact on gay fashion as you may or may not have noticed.



>german name
>Mauser C96
>Another Mauser C96
>putting facism on the level of common narcissism
>german shepard
>nazi attire is attractive
>insinuates he has a gay sex fetish for it
>post history has a massive amount of sperging about the same Deutschesheisse

gb2stormfront


----------



## Baron Kriege (Oct 10, 2013)

So you got some beef with the father land because I'm packing and a psychotic high ranking well bred GSD to.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 10, 2013)

Baron Kriege said:


> So you got some beef with the father land because I'm packing and a psychotic high ranking well bred GSD to.



No.

Stop that.

We're not an RP board. It's in the rules and explicitly stated many times.


----------



## Baron Kriege (Oct 10, 2013)

I actually favour myself a socialist if your not addressing my fursona.


----------



## Wither (Oct 10, 2013)

Saga said:


> Yeah pretty much. Even with thing like posts iv'e made, I look back on some of the first ones and can't believe how bad they were.
> Threads too


Funny. 
I do the opposite. I was less of a cynical douchebag when I first joined on Fala


----------



## Baron Kriege (Oct 10, 2013)

I see you take your job very seriously.


----------



## Wither (Oct 10, 2013)

Baron Kriege said:


> I see you take your job very seriously.


Me? 
Moneybags is a douchebag. First jew in video games. 

I can't even compare.

(oh god, please don't tell me you don't know who Moneybags is. No no no no no :c)


----------



## Yknups (Oct 10, 2013)

Coprophilia


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 10, 2013)

People that attempt to rationalize other peoples' fetishes.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 10, 2013)

Saliva said:


> People that attempt to rationalize other peoples' fetishes.



Rule 34. It's their fetish.


----------



## LemonJayde (Oct 10, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Well it could be worse...I guess?


No no it was pretty fucked up


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 10, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Rule 34. It's their fetish.



I don't think that rule means what you think it means.


----------



## Wither (Oct 10, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I don't think that rule means what you think it means.


It's 35 I think


----------



## Grep (Oct 10, 2013)

Bronies, and how society lets them exist


----------



## Wither (Oct 10, 2013)

Grep said:


> Bronies, and how society lets them exist


I don't understand why people give a shit.


----------



## LemonJayde (Oct 10, 2013)

Wither said:


> I don't understand why people give a shit.


There was some news report on bronies and how awful they are and I just can't even fathom why someone would feel so strongly about a guy liking rainbow horses.


----------



## Grep (Oct 10, 2013)

Bronies, and how our society lets them exist


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 10, 2013)

Grep said:


> Bronies, and how our society lets them exist



dont fucking make a repeat post. you wonder why society lets bronies exist, I wonder why society lets someone like YOU exist.


----------



## Willow (Oct 10, 2013)

LemonJayde said:


> There was some news report on bronies and how awful they are and I just can't even fathom why someone would feel so strongly about a guy liking rainbow horses.


Because the vocal minority of the fandom is horrible. Not even in the sense that they're just obsessive fans or whatever. I'm not even sure it's a minority of fans really. 
Like almost any time a guy brings up the fact that he's a brony it's usually stated as a badge of honor or something. Like everyone's supposed to commend them on their bravery because they like a kid's show about magical horses.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 10, 2013)

Grep said:


> Bronies, and how our society lets them exist





Grep said:


> Bronies, and how society lets them exist



I know you can HEAR echoes. Never thought you could SEE them. Fuck is this, Metroid Prime 2?


----------



## Grep (Oct 10, 2013)

I was reiterating myself.
Like, we don't let pedophiles (for the most part, this place almost has a love thing going on for fucking toddlers), or sociopaths into regular society.
So what makes a parent go "Oh, well my 17 year old son has suddenly taken an interest in a show for_ 9-12 year old girls._This is super okay with me"?
And you have to admit, aspergers and autism run rampant through the "fanbase."
This is what happens when a country does not have government supported mental care.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 10, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I know you can HEAR echoes. Never thought you could SEE them. Fuck is this, Metroid Prime 2?


Can it be, though?
Please?

Metroid Prime 2 is amazing.



Grep said:


> I was reiterating myself.
> Like, we don't let pedophiles (for the most part, this place almost has a  love thing going on for fucking toddlers), or sociopaths into regular  society.
> So what makes a parent go "Oh, well my 17 year old son has suddenly taken an interest in a show for_ 9-12 year old girls._This is super okay with me"?
> And you have to admit, aspergers and autism run rampant through the "fanbase."
> This is what happens when a country does not have government supported mental care.


Yeah, I can't even take this shit seriously.

You lost the credibility at "aspergers and autism."
Final trolling score: 2 / 10


----------



## LemonJayde (Oct 10, 2013)

Grep said:


> aspergers and autism


Yeah fuck you


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 10, 2013)

Grep said:


> I was reiterating myself.
> Like, we don't let pedophiles (for the most part, this place almost has a love thing going on for fucking toddlers), or sociopaths into regular society.
> So what makes a parent go "Oh, well my 17 year old son has suddenly taken an interest in a show for_ 9-12 year old girls._This is super okay with me"?
> And you have to admit, aspergers and autism run rampant through the "fanbase."
> This is what happens when a country does not have government supported mental care.



Last I recall, this place hates _kids_ let alone fetishes around them.


----------



## Grep (Oct 10, 2013)

LemonJayde said:


> Yeah fuck you


I'm guessing I hit the nail on the head there.
I'm sorry your parents ingested copious amounts of lead during your formation.
And that's a SCIENCE FACT.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 10, 2013)

Grep said:


> I'm guessing I hit the nail on the head there.
> I'm sorry your parents ingested copious amounts of lead during your formation.
> And that's a SCIENCE FACT.



Hey, are you that guy from that movie? Try Hard 2: Try Harder?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 10, 2013)

Holy shit, that was fast. I reported, refreshed, BAI.


----------



## Willow (Oct 10, 2013)

Grep said:


> I'm guessing I hit the nail on the head there.
> I'm sorry your parents ingested copious amounts of lead during your formation.
> And that's a SCIENCE FACT.


I genuinely don't get why people sign up for this site in particular and do stuff like this. It's not even funny or mildly entertaining or effective in actually making people angry. It's boring to say the least and I feel anyone who figures they've "won" with an act like this doesn't have any standards. 

Along with the whole "don't respond to trolls or they win" argument. I thought the main concept of trolling was to actually make people angry or upset. Not just mildly agitate.


----------



## LemonJayde (Oct 10, 2013)

Grep said:


> I'm guessing I hit the nail on the head there.
> I'm sorry your parents ingested copious amounts of lead during your formation.
> And that's a SCIENCE FACT.


I CA/NT STOP LAUGHINGDADFSDSADS


----------



## Wither (Oct 10, 2013)

Willow said:


> I genuinely don't get why people sign up for this site in particular and do stuff like this. It's not even funny or mildly entertaining or effective in actually making people angry. It's boring to say the least and I feel anyone who figures they've "won" with an act like this doesn't have any standards.
> 
> Along with the whole "don't respond to trolls or they win" argument. I thought the main concept of trolling was to actually make people angry or upset. Not just mildly agitate.


It really shouldn't be considered trolling :I
Cause... It's not.


----------



## Willow (Oct 10, 2013)

Wither said:


> It really shouldn't be considered trolling :I
> Cause... It's not.


I didn't want to but I didn't know what else to call it.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 10, 2013)

Willow said:


> I didn't want to but I didn't know what else to call it.



Failing


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 10, 2013)

Actually winning. 
Because he won a ticket the fuck out of here.

Also, I don't understand how I've gone so long without hearing anything from the trio of musicians people always bitch about to sound intelligent and cultured (Minaj, Bieber, Wayne). 

My main gripe is that...well, they're ugly. :c
But I don't get how I've heard nothing from them.


----------



## Wither (Oct 10, 2013)

Willow said:


> I didn't want to but I didn't know what else to call it.


The Internet needs a new name for failures


----------



## Aleu (Oct 10, 2013)

Wither said:


> The Internet needs a new name for failures



Greps :V


----------



## Wither (Oct 10, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Greps :V



Coincidentally, Game Grumps fans call themselves Greps.


----------



## Willow (Oct 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> My main gripe is that...well, they're ugly. :c
> But I don't get how I've heard nothing from them.


I don't think they've done anything to really get people to talk about them. Aside from Bieber but his stunts are just bratty teen idol behavior and no one cares. 

Miley on the other hand..
In which I again state how anyone can actually, with a straight face, defend her. By which I mean, I don't get how can anyone actually look at that and say it's good or progressive in women's rights? As much as being able to express yourself is good, there is nothing good about this and society isn't really to blame. 

I think Amanda Bynes is the other big story but that's legitimately concerning. :/


----------



## Reaginicwolf (Oct 11, 2013)

I don't understand why some people on the forms gang up on others for having a not very popular opinion, like that Greps guy. yeah his comment was meh, but was just his unwitty comment an opinion not fact...was this post worth the possible shit storm I might recieve. ...yes, yes it was not


----------



## Willow (Oct 11, 2013)

Reaginicwolf said:


> I don't understand why some people on the forms gang up on others for having a not very popular opinion, like that Greps guy.


Read through their other posts and you'll understand why.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 11, 2013)

Reaginicwolf said:


> I don't understand why some people on the forms gang up on others for having a not very popular opinion, like that Greps guy. yeah his comment was meh, but was just his unwitty comment an opinion not fact...was this post worth the possible shit storm I might recieve. ...yes, yes it was not



Check his history


----------



## Reaginicwolf (Oct 11, 2013)

:grin: Now I know.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Oct 11, 2013)

If you had a massive aquarium in space with fishes in it, then took away the aquarium; you'd get a giant blob of water floating in space with fishes swimming in it. My question: Do the fishes know they're swimming in space?


----------



## lefurr (Oct 11, 2013)

Why people like Lil Wayne and his whole young money group's music.


----------



## Wither (Oct 11, 2013)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> If you had a massive aquarium in space with fishes in it, then took away the aquarium; you'd get a giant blob of water floating in space with fishes swimming in it. My question: Do the fishes know they're swimming in space?



I Dunno, but overtime time that glob will condense into itself, crushing everything, assuming no other source of gravity affects it. 

Gravity is scary.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 11, 2013)

I don't understand the sudden obsession about lil' Wayne


Also what happened to lil' Bow Wow?


----------



## Wither (Oct 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Also what happened to lil' Bow Wow?


Who is that? 
He's the other rapper kid that came after Wayne, right?


----------



## Aleu (Oct 11, 2013)

Wither said:


> Who is that?
> He's the other rapper kid that came after Wayne, right?



He was kinda the thing in the early 2000s


----------



## Wither (Oct 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> He was kinda the thing in the early 2000s


.... 
Oh


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I don't understand the sudden obsession about lil' Wayne



What's not to understand about Lil Wayne? He's in the ocean getting shark pussy.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Oct 11, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> What's not to understand about Lil Wayne? He's in the ocean getting shark pussy.



All I know about Lil' Wayne is that he sounds like he's constipated. All. The. Time.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Also what happened to lil' Bow Wow?


The same thing that happens to most child musicians propped up by Nickelodeon. They're thrown into the abyss never to be heard from again. And by that I mean they might occasionally bitch about something on Twitter.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Oct 11, 2013)

lefurr said:


> Why people like Lil Wayne and his whole young money group's music.


 http://f.kulfoto.com/pic/0001/0025/2QJNV24652.jpg that's why.


----------



## Saga (Oct 11, 2013)

lefurr said:


> Why people like Lil Wayne and his whole young money group's music.


Because white girls can pretend they're hood 
No seriously
80% of the attendees at his concerts are white girls


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> He was kinda the thing in the early 2000s



Remember Romeo? ROFL!!


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 11, 2013)

To some extent: The fact that a lot of people seem to really like strong, near emotionless to emotionless characters.
Why?


----------



## Wither (Oct 11, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> To some extent: The fact that a lot of people seem to really like strong, near emotionless to emotionless characters.
> Why?



I don't see this much BUT for me it's for the badass effect. Hitman shouldn't feel sad about killing some dude. Who the fuck wants to watch a zombie movie where the main character hides in a corner and cries after shitting his pants, no, I want to see the guy who mercilessly slaughters hundreds of the undead, feeling nothing but the recoil of his rifle and the cold blood covering his hand as he stabs a zombie through it's skull with a kabar. 

A true warrior feels no pain, shows no emotion, and is always focused on the task at hand. It's cool as fuck.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Remember Romeo? ROFL!!


I do now,
holy shit nostalgia trip


----------



## Namba (Oct 11, 2013)

Wither said:


> Who is that?
> He's the other rapper kid that came after Wayne, right?


Oh God. Like Mike anyone?


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 11, 2013)

Wither said:


> Who the fuck wants to watch a zombie movie where the main character hides in a corner and cries after shitting his pants, no, I want to see the guy who mercilessly slaughters hundreds of the undead, feeling nothing but the recoil of his rifle and the cold blood covering his hand as he stabs a zombie through it's skull with a kabar.



What's the point of having horrifying monsters if they don't serve to cause fear? Having a character that feels no emotion despite the dangerous obstacles ahead of them is fucking boring.



Wither said:


> A true warrior feels no pain, shows no emotion, and is always focused on the task at hand. It's cool as fuck.



It's also extremely uninteresting and has no character beyond "I'm a badass". I want my character to have character.


----------



## Wither (Oct 11, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> What's the point of having horrifying monsters if they don't serve to cause fear? Having a character that feels no emotion despite the dangerous obstacles ahead of them is fucking boring.



Usually the badass is not the main character. In fact, he almost never is. 


> It's also extremely uninteresting and has no character beyond "I'm a badass". I want my character to have character.


The whole warrior thing is usually backed up by more backstory than you would think. He's not born that way


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 11, 2013)

Wither said:


> A true warrior feels no pain, shows no emotion, and is always focused on the task at hand. It's cool as fuck.



It's boring as fuck is what it is.

A true warrior would feel fear but still conquer it. This is called courage. When you start out with nothing then nothing gets solved, nothing changes...

It becomes more like violence porn than a story, really. Fuck that.


----------



## Wither (Oct 11, 2013)

Saliva said:


> When you start out with nothing then nothing gets solved, nothing changes...


That's brilliant! I like quotes on nothing, sorry, my character is based on it. 

I really have no argument here, other than the fact that I did say "shows no emotion" and not "has no emotion". 
I'm not saying characters that have no depth nor, for lack of a better word, character are "good" characters. The movie/cast/character needs much much more to be acceptable. 

Some folks enjoy violence porn. That's why they drive around GTA and murder hookers.


----------



## Willow (Oct 12, 2013)

I was debating whether to say I outright hated this or if I didn't get it and I feel it's a mixture of both. 
I don't understand why people hold a site 100% accountable for outages and then act rude about it when they let everyone know they're trying to fix it as fast as they can. 

Of course if a site or a company's servers are prone to outages then maybe it's more of a problem on their end but occasional outages just happen. 

The people who constantly complain about it can go fuck themselves really.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 12, 2013)

I don't get how Willow still has more posts than I do even though I've never taken a break from FAF.

BLACK MAGIC

SORCERY

MAGNETS


----------



## Willow (Oct 12, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I don't get how Willow still has more posts than I do even though I've never taken a break from FAF.
> 
> BLACK MAGIC
> 
> ...


I don't get it either.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 12, 2013)

Willow said:


> I don't get it either.



Had Falaffel not quit, he would have had more posts than CF. @-@


----------



## Wither (Oct 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Had Falaffel not quit, he would have had more posts than CF. @-@



Ironically, I'm still here and adding my posts on this account and my old comes up to about 4k

I'm only 23k behind


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 12, 2013)

Copycats. Why are there so many copy cats?
Sonic fags. Bronies. Chalosan knockoffs. The fucking Krystal Starfox Adventures model. And even garbage like Touhou. Like there's soooo many different classifiable and OBVIOUS (assuming you know the source material) copycat groups. It doesn't make any sense. 6-9 



Wither said:


> Ironically, I'm still here and adding my posts on this account and my old comes up to about 4k
> 
> I'm only 23k behind



I figured you had changed your name to Wither to erase your last alias so I didn't say Wither.


----------



## -lola- (Oct 12, 2013)

My little pony NSFW art.
I am not saying I understand all fetishes around but I can accept them.. but My Little Pony Pronz just scares me!


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 12, 2013)

-lola- said:


> My little pony NSFW art.
> I am not saying I understand all fetishes around but I can accept them.. but My Little Pony Pronz just scares me!



I've seen some pretty great MLP porn, and I hate MLP.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 12, 2013)

-lola- said:


> My little pony NSFW art.
> I am not saying I understand all fetishes around but I can accept them.. but My Little Pony Pronz just scares me!



My Little Porny
I used to wonder what sex could be
My Little Porny
Until you shared the magic with me

Some domination
tons of of cum
A beautiful ass
Boobies here too
Creepy faces
it's an easy feat
And shitty artwork makes it all complete

My Little Porny
Don't you know you're the very best freeaaaks


----------



## Wither (Oct 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I figured you had changed your name to Wither to erase your last alias so I didn't say Wither.



It's complicated but pretty much everyone here knows I'm Fala.


----------



## Zabrina (Oct 12, 2013)

I don't understand why My little Pony is so popular in general.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 12, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> I don't understand why My little Pony is so popular in general.



I have a theory but this is really not the place to discuss this.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 12, 2013)

Do it anyway or PM me.



Saliva said:


> I've seen some pretty great MLP porn, and I hate MLP.



Doxy.

MMMMMRRRRRRFFFFFF. 

The lawd is my Shepherd. He know what I want.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 12, 2013)

I don't understand how people drink Dr. Pepper. I mean holy shit that crap tastes horrible.



Zabrina said:


> I don't understand why My little Pony is so popular in general.



In short it was a perfect storm of 4chan, easy to make OC's, and new wave furfaggotry. I don't want to derail the thread and piss anyone off so just ask in the MLP thread and I can elaborate further if you want since I'm not saying anything else here.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 12, 2013)

I don't understand how people don't have the concept of personal space. Getting random messages of murry purry yiff yaff stuff from people I barely talked to.

Do they, like, go up to random people on the street and do the same? Like...holy fucking shit.


----------



## Jags (Oct 12, 2013)

I don't understand how everyone, everywhere, always makes too much food. It only gets worse with experience too, so knowing how much you can eat in one sitting hardly helps.


----------



## -lola- (Oct 12, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I've seen some pretty great MLP porn, and I hate MLP.



Maybe it's just the art I've seen :'3
It just got a bit to kiddie porn. Maybe done to well.. because it pretty much was a little pony with a huge gaping you know what I mean.

[that is btw also one that freaks me out..child pornography]


----------



## Saga (Oct 12, 2013)

Wither said:


> It's complicated but pretty much everyone here knows I'm Fala.


I didnt :/


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 12, 2013)

MLP porn disturbs me too...They look too much like horses to me...



Zabrina said:


> I don't understand why My little Pony is so popular in general.


I think its partly because at the time it came out there weren't that many good cartoons and there are a lot of animation fans. The art cute and colorful artstyle appealed to a lot of people and there weren't many shows that looked quite like it. The writing turned out to not suck horribly, so people flocked to it. Heck, the pilot actually made it seem just a tad bit edgy (for what it was) Added to 4chan users spreading it around like wildfire, it spread, more people heard of it, and it became big. It doesn't help that it looks and kind of is a show made for little girls. Because of this, people felt special for giving such a thing a chance and were displeased with people just automatically disregarding it, so it was pushed on people throughout the internet so that people wouldn't make fun of the users who liked it as well as for other reasons I think.
There's an MLP thread here if you want to discuss it in more detail, or I can message you.


----------



## nonconformist (Oct 12, 2013)

I don't understand why people on Tumblr think that everyone should have equal rights but want to chop off every cisgender heterosexual white man's dick at the same time.
I have seen multiple posts supporting the latter.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Oct 12, 2013)

People on Tumblr in general.


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 12, 2013)

I don't understand people that believe in religion and who denounce logic and science at every turn, but then again I've always been utterly confused by the willful and proudly ignorant. 

If nothing else, you could say that science has done more good for mankind than any hundred pages of the Bible you would care to produce.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Oct 12, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> If nothing else, you could say that science has done more good for mankind than any hundred pages of the Bible you would care to produce.


I feel the Christians coming. . .


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 12, 2013)

I feel the Captain cumming.

Too subtle?


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Oct 12, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I feel the Captain cumming.
> 
> Too subtle?


No, it's good.


I don't get how senior artists at my school think talking shit about freshman is going to help anything.
Seriously, if we're so bad that you want to punch us, how about, oh I dunno, step in and teach us a little?
My fucking god.


----------



## Wither (Oct 12, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> I don't understand people that believe in religion and who denounce logic and science at every turn, but then again I've always been utterly confused by the willful and proudly ignorant.
> 
> If nothing else, you could say that science has done more good for mankind than any hundred pages of the Bible you would care to produce.



Uuuuuuuugggghhhhh
Don't derail this thread, please god...


----------



## Willow (Oct 12, 2013)

nonconformist said:


> I don't understand why people on Tumblr think that everyone should have equal rights but want to chop off every cisgender heterosexual white man's dick at the same time.


I could explain it but the concept is so mind boggling that I'd rather not.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Oct 12, 2013)

Wither said:


> Uuuuuuuugggghhhhh
> Don't derail this thread, please good


Holy fuck the irony.
Oh my god I'm having a heart attack.
I can't even . . .


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Oct 12, 2013)

I don't understand why there can't be a time or at least a few months where religion or politics aren't brought up. :/.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 12, 2013)

People that can't fathom how something not revealing genitalia can still be sexual.

Holy shit. Are people really this retarded?


----------



## Wither (Oct 12, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Holy fuck the irony.
> Oh my god I'm having a heart attack.
> I can't even . . .



Yeah, yeah, shut up Legit >:c


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Oct 12, 2013)

Wither said:


> Yeah, yeah, shut up Legit >:c


I don't understand it, though.


----------



## Wither (Oct 12, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> I don't understand it, though.


Would you like this thread to be derailed into a religious shit - flinging contest?


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Oct 12, 2013)

Wither said:


> Would you like this thread to be derailed into a religious shit - flinging contest?


No, I get that, anyone with a brain could.
But you of all people asking someone not to derail a thread.
I cannot fathom it.


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 12, 2013)

Wither said:


> Uuuuuuuugggghhhhh
> Don't derail this thread, please god...



Calm your tits, bro, I'm not gonna take it any further than that post.

I also don't understand why women put those absurdly long fake fingernails on - what do you need them for, climbing walls? Poking out eyes?


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Oct 12, 2013)

Pokemon fursonas.
Just . . . what.


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 12, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Pokemon fursonas.
> Just . . . what.



Because Mareep vag.


----------



## LemonJayde (Oct 12, 2013)

Reaginicwolf said:


> I don't understand why some people on the forms gang up on others for having a not very popular opinion, like that Greps guy. yeah his comment was meh, but was just his unwitty comment an opinion not fact...was this post worth the possible shit storm I might recieve. ...yes, yes it was not



he called me autistic, as if it were an insult.
I am not autistic, nor will I accept someone disrespecting people with the condition.


----------



## Lexicom (Oct 12, 2013)

Final Destination 5, I'm just... :|


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 12, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Pokemon fursonas.
> Just . . . what.



What's there not to understand? It makes just about as much sense as choosing any other species as a fursona.


----------



## Wither (Oct 13, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Pokemon fursonas.
> Just . . . what.



*cough* you're a rainbow sparkle dog *cough*


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 13, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I don't understand why there can't be a time or at least a few months where religion or politics aren't brought up. :/.



I don't understand why these subjects must inevitably turn both sides into frothing maniacs.
(or at least the side I'm not on)


----------



## Machine (Oct 13, 2013)

Saliva said:


> People that can't fathom how something not revealing genitalia can still be sexual.
> 
> Holy shit. Are people really this retarded?


I wasn't even aware this was a thing.

What.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 13, 2013)

Saliva said:


> People that can't fathom how something not revealing genitalia can still be sexual.
> 
> Holy shit. Are people really this retarded?



I find some stuff in sfw more disturbing than the nsfw, shit's fuck'd up


----------



## Khaki (Oct 13, 2013)

How people manage to struggle with the concept of doing a very simple task which only requires some common sense even after already being notified of the issue multiple times previously.


----------



## Machine (Oct 13, 2013)

The weird-ass paradox that is my sleep.

>goes to bed
>bed feels like fucking stone
>more like BEDROCK, amirite?
>fall asleep somehow
>morning comes
>try getting up
>bed feels to good to leave

Like wtf, brain.


----------



## Reaginicwolf (Oct 13, 2013)

jeez this puts me in an ackward corner.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 13, 2013)

I don't understand why everyone loves the PS1's startup so much...

I mean, it makes ME stiff in the pants too, but I don't know why.



Saliva said:


> What's there not to understand? It makes just about as much sense as choosing any other species as a fursona.


Some people get creative as SHIT with that. I saw a sort of urban Typlosion chick who's neck flames were actually the collar of her jacket. I think the artist was Kanal? Kenal? Something like that. FA.

My issue is much like anything else. When that's ALL you do and you not necessarily don't get better at drawing, but do nothing to expand on the Pokemon's specific traits. That's why I'm sick of Pikachu characters. Yes, even you Sunibee. 
No one even at least tries to go snowflake mode with it. Just Pikachu with human parts...and hips. How about a Metagross luchador? That'd be the fucking tits.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Oct 13, 2013)

Wither said:


> *cough* you're a rainbow sparkle dog *cough*


*cough* You're a money bag *cough*

I made a species change, too lazy to update everything.
Less rainbow shit I called a fursona.

That aside, I don't get how people can be rude, but get offended when someone mentions it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I don't understand why everyone loves the PS1's startup so much...
> 
> I mean, it makes ME stiff in the pants too, but I don't know why.



I love it.

I also love seeing PS1 pre-rendered sequences. Like Resident Evil/Dino Crisis/Parasite Eve 2 backgrounds. Those make my nostalgiabone tingle.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 13, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> That aside, I don't get how people can be rude, but get offended when someone mentions it.



Either because they think that _their_ rudeness is justified, or they are actually so stupid that they don't realize that they are being rude even when you tell them.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Oct 13, 2013)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Either because they think that _their_ rudeness is justified, or they are actually so stupid that they don't realize that they are being rude even when you tell them.


Makes sense, thank you.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 13, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Makes sense, thank you.



No problem. You just need to remember that some peoples egos are visible from space.


You know, I always get confused about the difference between 'though' and 'through'. Damn English language.


----------



## Willow (Oct 13, 2013)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> You know, I always get confused about the difference between 'though' and 'through'. Damn English language.


But what about thorough? :u


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Some people get creative as SHIT with that. I saw a sort of urban Typlosion chick who's neck flames were actually the collar of her jacket. I think the artist was Kanal? Kenal? Something like that. FA.
> 
> My issue is much like anything else. When that's ALL you do and you not necessarily don't get better at drawing, but do nothing to expand on the Pokemon's specific traits. That's why I'm sick of Pikachu characters. Yes, even you Sunibee.
> No one even at least tries to go snowflake mode with it. Just Pikachu with human parts...and hips. How about a Metagross luchador? That'd be the fucking tits.



Just to be clear, you're not talking about something like...gijinkas, are you? 

Pokemon aren't really very multidimensional beings. They're elemental in nature, and pretty basic. You don't expect to see an Onix Pokesona (if that's a word) as a coffee barrista or a Machoke as a gardener. There's no real reason to be creative beyond what already exists - if you want a backstory and a unique identity, why bother to use an established character to do it? Make your own Pokemon or whatever.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 13, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> Just to be clear, you're not talking about something like...gijinkas, are you?
> 
> Pokemon aren't really very multidimensional beings. They're elemental in nature, and pretty basic. You don't expect to see an Onix Pokesona (if that's a word) as a coffee barrista or a Machoke as a gardener. There's no real reason to be creative beyond what already exists - if you want a backstory and a unique identity, why bother to use an established character to do it? Make your own Pokemon or whatever.



Wasn't talking about backstories. And I was joking about the Metagross luchador.


----------



## Wither (Oct 13, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> *cough* You're a money bag *cough*


Not my sona. Har :V


> I made a species change, too lazy to update everything.
> Less rainbow shit I called a fursona.


You take things too literally. It really doesn't matter. 


> That aside, I don't get how people can be rude, but get offended when someone mentions it.


Because of the way some people call them out. Some people can be complete assholes to someone who is being unintentionally/slightly rude.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 13, 2013)

I don't understand how Xaerun is like the only mod capable of changing users' names.

I mean Jesus... it's been six days.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Oct 13, 2013)

What does a deaf persons inner thought sound like if they've never heard sounds, like languages, in their life?

I don't mean to offend anyone with this question. Please, don't kill me.


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 13, 2013)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> What does a deaf persons inner thought sound like if they've never heard sounds, like languages, in their life?
> 
> I don't mean to offend anyone with this question. Please, don't kill me.



I could ask my former boss if you're interested - she's legally deaf.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 13, 2013)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> What does a deaf persons inner thought sound like if they've never heard sounds, like languages, in their life?
> 
> I don't mean to offend anyone with this question. Please, don't kill me.



I'm legally deaf but I don't think I count here as I wasn't born that way.

If we're talking about someone who is born 100% deaf (or blind, for that matter) it really is an interesting thought.


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 13, 2013)

It's not like deaf people stop thinking just because they're deaf - thoughts are just repeated memories, after all. That's how I think of it anyway - the first time you perform an action that you are likely to repeat it becomes a memory and can be called up whenever necessary.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 13, 2013)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> What does a deaf persons inner thought sound like if they've never heard sounds, like languages, in their life?
> 
> I don't mean to offend anyone with this question. Please, don't kill me.



If they learned sign language, I imagine they would think to themselves using that mental imagery. If they don't know sign language, I'm not sure.

Really interesting thought.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 13, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> If they learned sign language, I imagine they would think to themselves using that mental imagery. If they don't know sign language, I'm not sure.
> 
> Really interesting thought.



Mouth movements and written words, probably.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Oct 13, 2013)

Why they keep making "Airbuddies" movies.


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 13, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Why they keep making "Airbuddies" movies.



Probably so that those poor homeschooled Christian kids have something wholesome and puke-inducing to watch on Friday nights.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 13, 2013)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> What does a deaf persons inner thought sound like if they've never heard sounds, like languages, in their life?
> 
> I don't mean to offend anyone with this question. Please, don't kill me.



I'm not deaf and most of the time I don't even think in words. My thoughts are more like clouds.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Oct 13, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> Probably so that those poor homeschooled *Christian* kids have something wholesome and puke-inducing to watch on Friday nights.


Not even going to try.
I don't get how some restaurants can be so unpopular but so delicious.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 13, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I'm not deaf and most of the time I don't even think in words. My thoughts are more like clouds.



How? I can't even imagine that happening


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 13, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> How? I can't even imagine that happening



It gets hard to explain.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 13, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> How? I can't even imagine that happening



Like this, duh. He's a cartoon character


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 14, 2013)

Why do people write graduated or just married in some weird chalk like stuff on their car's back window? Not that I think it's stupid. Flaunt your achievements. I just always wondered the origin of that.


----------



## BRN (Oct 14, 2013)

Phobias.

 Anybody? My sister totalled a car out of arachnophobia. Friends missed out on rollercoasters because of fear and apprehension. 

 It's not like nothing scares me - I just can't think of anything at the moment - but irrational fear? I just don't... get it.




Gibby said:


> I'm legally deaf but I don't think I count here as I wasn't born that way.
> 
> If we're talking about someone who is born 100% deaf (or blind, for that matter) it really is an interesting thought.



Toughie. :c

I'd try taking a look at http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/qualia-knowledge/#2, section 2. The "Mary" argument is a really bizarre part of "empirical philosophy" ("what is knowledge???"), and specifically deals with this.

To put it simply; you guys are talking about what it must be like to be truly deaf and have never heard a sound. But what if, let's say, a man existed who could hear sounds that no other human could ever possibly hear? Even with all our neuroscience and brain-scans and everything, nobody will ever be able to learn what that mythical sound 'sounds' like. If we look at it from that point of view, then we are the deaf ones, and it becomes easier to imagine how it must feel...\


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 14, 2013)

I do not understand people's obsession with gum. Like, yeah it's good once in a while and works well for your breath. But to get so anxious about not having a pack of gum with you is just crazy. Also, when I get that rare pack of gum and as soon as I take it out in front of people they surround you like hungry dogs. Holy shit it's scary.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 14, 2013)

BRN said:


> Friends missed out on rollercoasters because of fear and apprehension.



This is understandable.



> My sister totalled a car out of arachnophobia.



This is not normal at all.



> It's not like nothing scares me - I just can't think of anything at the moment - but irrational fear? I just don't... get it.



I don't think you get what the term "irrational" means either.


----------



## BRN (Oct 14, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> I don't think you get what the term "irrational" means either.



>sister made the value judgement that crashing her car into oncoming traffic was the better option, out of 'not caring about a tiny, harmless spider' or 'fuck myself up'
>rational??


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 14, 2013)

BRN said:


> >sister made the value judgement that crashing her car into oncoming traffic was the better option, out of 'not caring about a tiny, harmless spider' or 'fuck myself up'
> >rational??



That's not what I meant.

There's no way somebody that doesn't have a certain irrational fear could understand what it's like to have said irrational fear. Because it's irrational. You can't rationalize it. The very definition of the word explains exactly why you "don't get it".


----------



## BRN (Oct 14, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> That's not what I meant.
> 
> There's no way somebody that doesn't have a certain irrational fear could understand what it's like to have said irrational fear. Because it's irrational. You can't rationalize it. The very definition of the word explains exactly why you "don't get it".



Ah, jeez. I get where you're coming from, and it's a good point.

Still, how do these things even form to become so vastly, overwhelmingly paralyising? I would've thought the body and mind would try to you know, take care of these things. But they grow over time?


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 14, 2013)

BRN said:


> Ah, jeez. I get where you're coming from, and it's a good point.
> 
> Still, how do these things even form to become so vastly, overwhelmingly paralyising? I would've thought the body and mind would try to you know, take care of these things. But they grow over time?



I've come to realize we're all defective by design.


----------



## Kitte (Oct 14, 2013)

Humans!


----------



## Machine (Oct 14, 2013)

Kitte said:


> Humans!


What's not to get about humans.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 15, 2013)

Machine said:


> What's not to get about humans.



Scat porn?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 15, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Scat porn?



Well actually scat fetishists aren't that hard to understand as far as fetishes go. Now clown porn, that shit defies comprehension.


----------



## Dreaming (Oct 15, 2013)

how to brain 

That whole virgin pride thing, I don't get it. Well done? You've lived for X amount of years without fucking the nearest moving object, so do you want a gold medal or...?


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 15, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> how to brain
> 
> That whole virgin pride thing, I don't get it. Well done? You've lived for X amount of years without fucking the nearest moving object, so do you want a gold medal or...?



It's the oposite of being proud that you got laid. It's just the other extreme and people love taking extremes too far.



PastryOfApathy said:


> Well actually scat fetishists aren't that hard to understand as far as fetishes go. Now clown porn, that shit defies comprehension.



Yeah. I mean, poop is just another thing that comes out of your partner's body. Just like jizz or other fluids you might be attracted to.
It sort of makes sense but it still is really unsanitary and potentially dangerous... That is the irrational part about it in my opinion.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 15, 2013)

Machine said:


> What's not to get about humans.



Everything, humans are really complex creatures, and each one is different, you need like a fucking ton of study in psychology to even start understanding them.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 15, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Yeah. I mean, poop is just another thing that comes out of your partner's body. Just like jizz or other fluids you might be attracted to.



Yeah, but cum is an essential part of sex. Piss and shit is just... well... piss and shit.



Dreaming said:


> That whole virgin pride thing, I don't get it. Well done? You've lived for X amount of years without fucking the nearest moving object, so do you want a gold medal or...?



It's a counter to being prideful of having sex. It's stoking your ego and feeling like you're stronger-willed by not conforming to natural desires or to the idea that you are a loser because you haven't had sex.

It's fucking stupid, regardless.


----------



## Lexicom (Oct 15, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Well actually scat fetishists aren't that hard to understand as far as fetishes go. Now *clown porn*, that shit defies comprehension.



What?
I don't even.


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 16, 2013)

Clown porn is downright edible compared to Juggalo porn.

Or Juggalos in general. 

Also: what is the fuck of a sundial in the shade?


----------



## Aleu (Oct 16, 2013)

Furry characters blushing.
Why does the fur turn red? Fur is not skin. Stop it.


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Furry characters blushing.
> Why does the fur turn red? Fur is not skin. Stop it.



If you have to ask about why something furry is illogical, you'll never stop. The whole fandom is based around fantasy and deception - if we wanted to be run by logic, this place would be a forum filled with nuclear physicists and toxicologists having dick waving contests and arranging for immaculate shack-ups.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 16, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> If you have to ask about why something furry is illogical, you'll never stop. The whole fandom is based around fantasy and deception - if we wanted to be run by logic, this place would be a forum filled with nuclear physicists and toxicologists having* dick waving contests and arranging for immaculate shack-ups*.


but we already have those


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> but we already have those



No, we don't, because it's not being done LOGICALLY.


----------



## Namba (Oct 16, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Yanks


Fuck you, my hometown is in Virginia.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Oct 16, 2013)

Graphs for sound waves and stuff..
There's loads to look at and they're all alien to me.


And people. don't understand people.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 16, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> No, we don't, because it's not being done LOGICALLY.



I don't see where logic comes in a fandom like this one.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 16, 2013)

I don't understand how someone can be a fanboy for a videogame company.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Oct 16, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I don't understand how someone can be a fanboy for a videogame company.



I don't get it either. Buy a damn console and be done with it!
But then you have those huge fights between fanboys n' shit


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 16, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I don't understand how someone can be a fanboy for a videogame company.



It's very simple:

1. Play a game.
2. Find out you love this game, it is the apex of gaming, no other game will give you this much enjoyment.
3. Rabidly defend company against any and all criticisms and blindly overlook huge faults evident in the company.
4. Continue step 3 until such a time as your views undergo a shift or you die.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 17, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> I don't get it either. Buy a damn console and be done with it!
> But then you have those huge fights between fanboys n' shit



What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## Hinalle K. (Oct 17, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> What does that have to do with anything?


How does it not? Are you even reading the same post? Jeez.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 17, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> How does it not? Are you even reading the same post? Jeez.



I suppose I misunderstood the post. I thought he was talking about dev teams.

Well I just feel silly.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 17, 2013)

I don't understand how I can be ridiculously motion-sick without having been in a vehicle all day.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 17, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> I suppose I misunderstood the post. I thought he was talking about dev teams.
> 
> Well I just feel silly.



Well if you're going to misunderstand posts, this is the thread to do it in!
---
I don't understand Gamestop's pricing.

"Well you can buy this new copy for 30$ OR you can buy this used one for 45$."


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Oct 17, 2013)

What makes a lot of people obsessed with the pokemon series or why it's something to obsess over.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 17, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> What makes a lot of people obsessed with the pokemon series or why it's something to obsess over.



Hoo boy, time to grab that popcorn.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Oct 17, 2013)

Machine said:


> What's not to get about humans.



The ones that have dancing pedobear avatars are the most confusing.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 17, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> The ones that have dancing pedobear avatars are the most confusing.



aguli ids spurdo sparde DDDDD


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Oct 17, 2013)

Girls who wear that ridiculously loud-colored lipstick.


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 17, 2013)

How I can be expected by all my friends to always start conversations, no matter the medium.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 17, 2013)

Punnchy said:


> How I can be expected by all my friends to always start conversations, no matter the medium.



what I hate is when someone says hi to me, I holla back, and they don't say anything after that.


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 17, 2013)

Gibby said:


> what I hate is when someone says hi to me, I holla back, and they don't say anything after that.



That happens to me way to often. I want converfuckingsations, not hi fests.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Oct 17, 2013)

What about those awkward people who randomly say "Hey x_____" every time it gets quiet between the two.
Could they not be such a record player? Please?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 17, 2013)

Why does thc makes music so awesome? Seriously, how that works?


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 17, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> What about those awkward people who randomly say "Hey x_____" every time it gets quiet between the two.
> Could they not be such a record player? Please?



this and the person that cockblocks. there is always one.


----------



## Machine (Oct 17, 2013)

I can't understand homophobia that isn't backed up by religious reasons.

I also struggle to understand if that's a thing or not.

I also fail to understand why people have to be such controlling fucktards and try repressing everyone's lifestyles, in terms of sexuality or otherwise.

I don't

I don't even

Fucking go on with your life without telling people what to do, you bossy cunts.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 17, 2013)

Machine said:


> I can't understand homophobia that isn't backed up by religious reasons.



My best guess is "because it's gross".

: /


----------



## Aleu (Oct 17, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> My best guess is "because it's gross".
> 
> :/



That with "it doesn't make babies so it's bad in an evolutionary standpoint"

...or some shit


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 17, 2013)

Aleu said:


> That with "it doesn't make babies so it's bad in an evolutionary standpoint"
> 
> ...or some shit



As if increased reproduction is going to solve _anything_ today.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 17, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> As if increased reproduction is going to solve _anything_ today.



It's because that's all we're meant for.

Babbies


----------



## Wither (Oct 17, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> It's very simple:
> 
> 1. Play a game.
> 2. Find out you love this game, it is the apex of gaming, no other game will give you this much enjoyment.
> ...



Or. 
OR. 
you can just be a fan of that companies games. 
But
What am I even thinking? 
I forgot that everything that I disagree with should be blown wildly out of proportion! 


I don't like smell of candles. I wish everyone who likes candles dies a painful horrible death. Fuck those lesser beings. 

I never understood this logic.


----------



## Machine (Oct 18, 2013)

Aleu said:


> It's because that's all we're meant for.
> 
> Babbies


ENTIRE HUMANS IS BABIES.

I don't understand babbies doing adorable things like trying to have conversations with each other without a vocabulary or rocking from side to side simultaneously after acknowledging each other in the presence of music being played.

AGH IT'S SO CUTE IT'S LIKE THEY'RE WIDDLE PEOPLE. Ohwait.


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 18, 2013)

Mammals are the original 3D printers. Doesn't mean we're any good at it.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 18, 2013)

Aleu said:


> That with "it doesn't make babies so it's bad in an evolutionary standpoint"
> 
> ...or some shit



Yea but 99% of this people use condom or have oral/anal sex so that makes it a stupid argument, atleast believe your own shit and don't have sex usless it's for a baby. Fucking hypocrates.


----------



## Fibriel Solaer (Oct 18, 2013)

> - How people can paint shit like this.



I once heard a story that Leonardo da Vinci, later in his life, went around giving people portraits.

He would charge them quite a bit up front and then sketch down a very detailed and excellent portrait of them in a few seconds.

They would object to his price citing how quickly it took him to draw it. "It took you like five seconds!"

And he would reply: "No. It took me fifty years."

Regardless of whether this story is true or not, it is an excellent summary of artistic development.


----------



## Riho (Oct 18, 2013)

How the Oculus Rift got Gabe Fucking "Jesus Christ" Newell on its TRAILER, saying that he wants people to support the thing, but didn't bother to ask him for any money, instead hoping to grub the cash from hopeful gamers.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 19, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> What makes a lot of people obsessed with the pokemon series or why it's something to obsess over.



There's some extremely detailed and well backed explanations here. Some pretty sound logic from different perspectives!
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/446330-Rant-cod-of-duty-Pokemon


----------



## Kazookie (Oct 20, 2013)

Mathematical Induction...
I just can't handle that shit. Well, I probably could if I read a bit more about it and payed more attention to what my teacher said in class.

Also, I don't understand how the CoD -series are still in production after all those shitty games.
And neither do I understand how they can even THINK they will break rockstars world records with CoD Ghosts


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 20, 2013)

I don't understand why celebrity's or famous ppl get so bent out of shape about what people say on twitter or other social networks. 

To acknowledge someone is to give them power and makes one seem insecure. 

I wish more people would be ice queens about that shit.


----------



## Willow (Oct 20, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I don't understand why celebrity's or famous ppl get so bent out of shape about what people say on twitter or other social networks.


Well I mean, they're still human :I


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 20, 2013)

Sexually Transmitted Diseases... I don't even...


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 20, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> Sexually Transmitted Diseases... I don't even...



How so? Like how people get them so frequently or they're conveniently like...the WORST most vicious diseases that are near impossible to get rid of completely?


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> How so? Like how people get them so frequently or they're conveniently like...the WORST most vicious diseases that are near impossible to get rid of completely?


I had to listen to my mom's boyfriend Dennis talk about Gonorrhea. Also mom's first time story. Apparently she wore a shirt that said "Nailed by a Carpenter"


----------



## Lobar (Oct 21, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> I had to listen to my mom's boyfriend Dennis talk about Gonorrhea. Also mom's first time story. Apparently she wore a shirt that said "Nailed by a Carpenter"



Please tell me the carpenter bit was referring to Jesus.  That would make my night.


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 21, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Please tell me the carpenter bit was referring to Jesus.  That would make my night.


I wish I could tell you otherwise...


----------



## Riho (Oct 21, 2013)

How GIMP can look so easy but still be a clusterfuck of ahhhhhhghgghghfhshdhf


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 21, 2013)

-Why people are surprised that their smart phone tracks them or that the NSA keeps records yet they announce that they are taking a dump via Twitter and tweet the location of their visits via Foursquare.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 21, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> Sexually Transmitted Diseases... I don't even...



Well...

You have a disease.

And then you have sex with someone.

And then your spooge gives them the same disease.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 21, 2013)

The significant difference between WRPGs and JRPGs.

I'm not much of an RPG guy, but I never understood this. Why are these considered separate genres?


----------



## BRN (Oct 21, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> The significant difference between WRPGs and JRPGs.
> 
> I'm not much of an RPG guy, but I never understood this. Why are these considered separate genres?



RPG fan here.

It's more of an identity thing, categorised by the experiences you get while playing them. JRPG and RPG games are characterised by levelling up your stats through experience, right?

Take Castle Crashers, Fallout 3 or Skyrim. All of these are your WRPGs, where success in goal-orientated gameplay is rewarded with character development, increasing the capability of your character to take on harder challenges [unlike in, say, FPS games where your capacity to take on harder challenges is capped by your understanding of the game's physics and engine, and reaction speeds]... the reward is harder challenges.

It's also true in JRPGs, but we're no longer talking goal-orientated gameplay. JRPGs are generally characterised by a plot and known 'final boss' - where challenges are the hurdles in the way of plot advancement, rather than the steps on the staircase of character advancement. Your characters capacity is still limited by levels, but character advancement is merely the medium by which you advance the plot. The reward is plot closure.

I suppose it could be more simply said that JRPGs are characterised by plot-orientated, character-driven drama, and RPGs are characterised by character advancement being the gameplay reward itself. The functional differences between the two 'genres' is essentially like asking the difference between_ Agatha Christie_ and _James McNealy;_ it'd be difficult to appreciate if you aren't a fan of crime novels.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 21, 2013)

With regards to gaming, I don't know why I find first-person games to be so clunky.


----------



## septango (Oct 21, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> The significant difference between WRPGs and JRPGs.
> 
> I'm not much of an RPG guy, but I never understood this. Why are these considered separate genres?



watch this http://www.penny-arcade.com/patv/episode/western-japanese-rpgs-part-1


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 26, 2013)

How people can hate Star Wars.

I appreciate that everyone has their own opinions, but mine makes me not understand the aforementioned one little bit.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't understand how people play MMO's. Like how is any of that fun?


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 26, 2013)

The appeal of speedpainting.

Not that they can't turn out good. It's just... why?


----------



## Monocled Unicorn (Oct 26, 2013)

I will never understand why "fursecution" is even a concept. No one is going to lynch you for a hobby.


----------



## septango (Oct 26, 2013)

Monocled Unicorn said:


> I will never understand why "fursecution" is even a concept. No one is going to lynch you for a hobby.



it gives that kind of people something to lash out at


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 26, 2013)

How is this a selling point for a game?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 26, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> How is this a selling point for a game?



Wish fulfillment.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 26, 2013)

How being in the furry fandom is a "hobby". 

Fursuiting is a hobby, drawing animal people is a hobby, making fursuits is a hobby. 

Being a furry is an interest.


----------



## Willow (Oct 26, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> The appeal of speedpainting.
> 
> Not that they can't turn out good. It's just... why?


I don't get why it's called speed painting because most speed paints are around 3 or 4 hours. That's how long it normally takes me to paint something. :I

But I think the main reason people do them is to see how fast they can paint something without taking a break. 



Monocled Unicorn said:


> I will never understand why "fursecution" is even a concept. No one is going to lynch you for a hobby.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martyr_complex


----------



## Leon (Oct 26, 2013)

Existence.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 26, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> How is this a selling point for a game?



_"HAVE HUGE MUSCLES"_

*AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH*


----------



## Monocled Unicorn (Oct 26, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> How being in the furry fandom is a "hobby".
> 
> Fursuiting is a hobby, drawing animal people is a hobby, making fursuits is a hobby.
> 
> Being a furry is an interest.



I was throwing 'hobby' around rather loosely, but even still, no one is going to come after you for it.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 26, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> How being in the furry fandom is a "hobby".
> 
> Fursuiting is a hobby, drawing animal people is a hobby, making fursuits is a hobby.
> 
> Being a furry is an interest.



Well, to be fair, you're doing at least one of those things if you're in the fandom.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 26, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> How is this a selling point for a game?



Is this the same game that advertises that it is for "male gamers only"?

Aw man. That's depressing.


----------



## Monocled Unicorn (Oct 26, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Is this the same game that advertises that it is for "male gamers only"?
> 
> Aw man. That's depressing.



On a similar note, who even clicks on one of those ads _on purpose_? They're as bad as those damn Facebook ads. I don't see how they can possibly make any revenue besides misclicks and people too young or too old to know better.


----------



## Leon (Oct 26, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Well, to be fair, you're doing at least one of those things if you're in the fandom.



I do none of them, I'm a horrible furry


----------



## Reaginicwolf (Oct 26, 2013)

the concept of marriage, seriously I can't be the only one here who doesn't understand the point of this. Its not like if you marry someone you'll love them more.


----------



## Leon (Oct 26, 2013)

It's just to show your love, like an eternal bond. Or for some a religious bond.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 26, 2013)

Reaginicwolf said:


> the concept of marriage, seriously I can't be the only one here who doesn't understand the point of this. Its not like if you marry someone you'll love them more.



It's an arbitrary construct used to, like Leon said, prove just how much you love someone.

Of course, divorce rates are skyrocketing which means the concept is becoming more and more saturated. It's becoming more and more of a legal thing than the beautiful ritual it was at some point.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 26, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> _"HAVE HUGE MUSCLES"_
> 
> *AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH*



But does he have HUGE GUTS?!


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't get why other MMO's and JRPG's as a whole can't be dynamic, unique, and varied like PSO2. And I'm not even talking about free to play ones. Just in general. 
I'd PAY $60 for this game. I'd consider a subscription. Not perfect, but it's a shining example of excellent game design. Fucking Christ, I love Sega.



Heliophobic said:


> _"HAVE HUGE MUSCLES"_
> 
> *AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH*



I don't get it man. I bet it's a typical WoW clone like Perfect World. <- shitastic game.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 26, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> It's an arbitrary construct used to, like Leon said, prove just how much you love someone.
> 
> Of course, divorce rates are skyrocketing which means the concept is becoming more and more saturated. It's becoming more and more of a legal thing than the beautiful ritual it was at some point.


It was always a legal thing. 
That's pretty much how some families became more successful.
I don't get how people think it's about love.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 26, 2013)

Probably because religious figures used it to enforce their ideologies way back when.

I don't understand how people can watch certain sports (ex. tennis, baseball)


----------



## Monocled Unicorn (Oct 26, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I don't get how people think it's about love.



I don't know about you, but if I'm going to bet half of my belongings that I'll stay married 'til death, I'd better be serious about my SO.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 26, 2013)

Monocled Unicorn said:


> I don't know about you, but if I'm going to bet half of my belongings that I'll stay married 'til death, I'd better be serious about my SO.



That just makes it easier but that's not the point of marriage.


----------



## Willow (Oct 26, 2013)

Aleu said:


> It was always a legal thing.
> That's pretty much how some families became more successful.
> I don't get how people think it's about love.


Marriage is a huge sign of commitment and devotion for a lot of people. The legality of it is neither here nor there. It's all about the person you're committing yourself to. 



Aleu said:


> That just makes it easier but that's not the point of marriage.


Maybe not to _you_.

I honestly feel like this is one of those things you can't really put a purpose on because people get married for so many different reasons.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 27, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I don't get how people think it's about love.



Um. Well gee. You'd think the fact that most people marry when they are in love would sort of mean that it is, in fact, about love.

I guess everyone's just doing it wrong.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 27, 2013)

Right just disregard history and all


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 27, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Right just disregard history and all



History's fucking retarded.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 27, 2013)

I don't understand people getting baffled that there's porn of {insert random thing}, when those people have been on the internet for more than a day.
It's not too far-fetched to realize that there are people who spend their time drawing porn of everything underneath the sun, even if they are not personally a fan of the show/game/comic/whatever, sometimes for no reason but to piss other people off.
"But Strawberry Shortcake is way too innocent and cute for that!" you might say. Too bad, it's more than likely that that's exactly why someone drew porn of it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 27, 2013)

Currently some rather simple vector questions, which I really ought to know. :\


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 27, 2013)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I don't understand people getting baffled that there's porn of {insert random thing}, when those people have been on the internet for more than a day.
> It's not too far-fetched to realize that there are people who spend their time drawing porn of everything underneath the sun, even if they are not personally a fan of the show/game/comic/whatever, sometimes for no reason but to piss other people off.
> "But Strawberry Shortcake is way too innocent and cute for that!" you might say. Too bad, it's more than likely that that's exactly why someone drew porn of it.



I like this. It means that when I watch a new show/movie and develop a crush on a character, porn is a mere search away.

God bless rule 34...


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 27, 2013)

People that act like they're trapped in the fandom.

Your whining is like a cheese grater to my ears.


----------



## Saga (Oct 27, 2013)

I dont understand how there can be porn of so many things and when I search for whatever porn I get no results

why internet

why you do dis

it wasnt even a specific term, just one general word :c


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 27, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> People that act like they're trapped in the fandom.
> 
> Your whining is like a cheese grater to my ears.



Hah! I remember a thread on here a few years ago where the OP claimed "to finally be free of the furry occult" or something like that.


----------



## LadyToorima (Oct 27, 2013)

I don't understand why people (mainly kids between 12-15) go to haunted houses just to be annoying little fuckers. "Oh that isn't scary", well good for you sir, you are not afraid of the man wearing a fake $2 mask, I applaud you, now STFU and let other people get their $30 worth of fun and entertainment.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 27, 2013)

I don't understand the strong sexual drive of most people.

I mean, animal instincts are one thing.
But sex has the explicit purpose of making babies.
And a whole lot of people don't want babies.
So, um, okay.

Of all the things that are considered "primitive" in indulging by people, this is not one of the bigger ones?
Why?


----------



## Jags (Oct 27, 2013)

I don't understand why my neighbours insist on parking outside our house, despite knowing we have two cars. Sounds petty, but there are free spaces closer to where she lives, so it makes literally no sense.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 27, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I don't understand the strong sexual drive of most people.
> 
> I mean, animal instincts are one thing.
> But sex has the explicit purpose of making babies.
> ...


Feels good man.
that's about it.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 27, 2013)

I don't understand why I read Youtube comments. Let alone respond to them.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 27, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Feels good man.
> that's about it.


Yeah, but only feels good because of the organism's desire to procreate.

So it all still roots back to babies.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 27, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Yeah, but only feels good because of the organism's desire to procreate.
> 
> So it all still roots back to babies.


it feeling good is why people don't care for the most part.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 27, 2013)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I don't understand why I read Youtube comments. *Let alone respond to them*.



Okay, okay, you win.


----------



## BRN (Oct 27, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Yeah, but only feels good because of the organism's desire to procreate.
> 
> So it all still roots back to babies.



Not quite. Organisms aren't born with the desire to procreate, and for the most part animals seem to be unaware that sex leads to babies.

Sure, out of all the consequences of sex it's easy to say that the most lasting is babies. But we fuck for the orgasm; it's some folks who make love to have children.

There's also the other stuff which is more fun, like bragging rights and being breathless and messy in/on/near a bed that someone else is in/on/near, too. ;D


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 27, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I don't understand the strong sexual drive of most people.
> 
> I mean, animal instincts are one thing.
> But sex has the explicit purpose of making babies.
> ...



The genetic imperative dictates that if the strong sex drives, whether or not the person wants babies, result in more babies that they will become more prevalent in the population? 

In nature there is no upper limit to the amount of sex it is reasonable for humans to have, apart from environments rich in disease, so the selection pressure is largely one-way. Just like there is no natural upper limit to the amount of sugar we can safely consume, because in the wild we'd never reach that limit, so people are motivated to consume vast quantities of chocolate.


----------



## Jags (Oct 27, 2013)

BRN said:


> There's also the other stuff which is more fun, like bragging rights and being breathless and messy in/on/near a bed that someone else is in/on/near, too. ;D



Near. Near? Was the bed just, I don't know, too far? Maybe I shouldn't ask |:

Sex is human nature. Why nature decided that 'sticking that in there' should feel good is a different question, but it's what we got and I'm alright with it.


----------



## Willow (Oct 27, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Yeah, but only feels good because of the organism's desire to procreate.
> 
> So it all still roots back to babies.


Not really. If something feels good, most people will want to experience it more than once. That's basically it. 

Humans and several other species have sex for leisure as well as procreation, in which case, sex has different purposes. It's also a really good back workout..not that I would know or anything :v


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 27, 2013)

BRN said:


> Not quite. Organisms aren't born with the desire to procreate, and for the most part animals seem to be unaware that sex leads to babies.
> 
> Sure, out of all the consequences of sex it's easy to say that the most lasting is babies. But we fuck for the orgasm; it's some folks who make love to have children.
> 
> There's also the other stuff which is more fun, like bragging rights and being breathless and messy in/on/near a bed that someone else is in/on/near, too. ;D



Whilst sex may serve other functions for humans, ignorance of the imperative to reproduce doesn't mean it's in any way a decision, just like a tree grows butressed roots at a critical angle with total ignorance that it's only doing it to maximise the chance of redistributing its genes. 

If humans enjoy something, it's usually because it means it results in more humans somehow.

@primitive discussion, yes this is primitive but it is also ultimate. Survival is the sculptor of nature and no other force can displace it.


----------



## BRN (Oct 27, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Whilst sex may serve other functions for humans, ignorance of the imperative to reproduce doesn't mean it's in any way a decision, just like a tree grows butressed roots at a critical angle with total ignorance that it's only doing it to maximise the chance of redistributing its genes.
> 
> If humans enjoy something, it's usually because it means it results in more humans somehow.
> 
> @primitive discussion, yes this is primitive but it is also ultimate. Survival is the sculptor of nature and no other force can displace it.



No disagreements there on my end; survival of the fittest is the law to end all laws, hence this society that we've built.

I just made a distinction between "fucking" and "making love", with the rather less precise semantic reasoning that the two words for copulation distinguish between the intentions of members of a species which has learnt that sex causes babies.


----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 27, 2013)

I don't understand why the town I live in has winters that last eight months of the year. There's towns in Alaska that have shorter winters than we do.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 27, 2013)

Shoiyo said:


> I don't understand why the town I live in has winters that last eight months of the year. There's towns in Alaska that have shorter winters than we do.



South east alaska is moderated by warmer oceanic currents, whereas continental north america of a similar latitude is directly exposed to the full fury of winds from the continental arctic. 

I live at a similar latitude to you [UK] but because there is an ocean between me and the arctic ice, and that ocean has a warm current in it, the winters here are very very mild.


----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks for the explanation, Fallowfox. I guess my post now belongs in "things we hate."


----------



## Riho (Oct 27, 2013)

I don't understand quantum nuclear thermodynamics. Mainly because it doesn't exist.


----------



## captainbrant (Oct 27, 2013)

.


----------



## Saga (Oct 27, 2013)

I don't understand why people make such big deals of things
Just chill maaaannn


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 27, 2013)

Don't get why, but whenever something hurts on me and won't go away (usually a nagging itch), I apply more pain to it out of frustration. My arm was itching like a storm, so I *scraped* the shit out of it. Not to bleeding, but enough that it was red.

You know that original itch was gone doe. =w=


----------



## Aleu (Oct 27, 2013)

I don't get why hot showers have to be so comfortable.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 27, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Don't get why, but whenever something hurts on me and won't go away (usually a nagging itch), I apply more pain to it out of frustration. My arm was itching like a storm, so I *scraped* the shit out of it. Not to bleeding, but enough that it was red.
> 
> You know that original itch was gone doe. =w=



Itching just feels so damn good though.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 27, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Don't get why, but whenever something hurts on me and won't go away (usually a nagging itch), I apply more pain to it out of frustration. My arm was itching like a storm, so I *scraped* the shit out of it. Not to bleeding, but enough that it was red.
> 
> You know that original itch was gone doe. =w=



The usual hypothesis goes that 'itching is a symptom of many parasites' 'scratching dislodges parasites' 'therefore we like to scratch itches'.


----------



## Leon (Oct 27, 2013)

I don't understand people. Like, why you all gotta be so confusing?


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 27, 2013)

I don't understand why I have to sneeze so goddamn loud all the time. Plus, I sneeze way too often. I am starting to believe that myth about sneezing every time someone talks about you.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 28, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I don't get why hot showers have to be so comfortable.



Deep down we all just want to be boiled alive like crabs.


----------



## Varieth (Oct 28, 2013)

Canadian Politics...


----------



## Wither (Oct 28, 2013)

BRN said:


> Not quite. Organisms aren't born with the desire to procreate, and for the most part animals seem to be unaware that sex leads to babies.
> 
> Sure, out of all the consequences of sex it's easy to say that the most lasting is babies. But we fuck for the orgasm; it's some folks who make love to have children.
> 
> There's also the other stuff which is more fun, like bragging rights and being breathless and messy in/on/near a bed that someone else is in/on/near, too. ;D



I thought the point of orgasms feeling great (I need to expand my vocabulary) was to encourage reproduction. 
Yer brain is all like "Yeah dude! Feel good have some dope! We will live on! Now fuck more." 
N' you are like "Wow, that felt great. Thanks brain, let me make more babies." 

Or for women's; "I will now paralyze you with bliss. I HAVE TRICKED YOU! IT'S ALL GOOD NOW BUT YOU WILL GROW BABBY." 

This is why Pansexuality. 
Or. 
Something. Look, it makes sense if you look past the idiotic way I described it.


----------



## BRN (Oct 28, 2013)

You're pretty much right, critter! Kinda. The point of orgasms feeling great is to encourage us to hump more. 

 Humping more leads to more babies, sure... but nature only accidentally allowed us to find that out because we're so damn smart and curious.


----------



## Wither (Oct 28, 2013)

BRN said:


> You're pretty much right, critter! Kinda. The point of orgasms feeling great is to encourage us to hump more.
> 
> Humping more leads to more babies, sure... but nature only accidentally allowed us to find that out because we're so damn smart and curious.



Now what I don't fully understand is why we're one of the few species to have recreational sex. Also why we're one of the few species to show signs of enjoyment in it. 

I mean, ducks have sexual evolutional warfare. They have to fucking shoot corkscrew penises into the maze of 'gina the female has. 
We just bone for the fun of it.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 28, 2013)

Wither said:


> Now what I don't fully understand is why we're one of the few species to have recreational sex.



I guess we're one of the few who can afford to.
Mating is risky, and takes time and effort that could be spent on food.


----------



## Gumshoe (Oct 28, 2013)

Wither said:


> Now what I don't fully understand is why we're one of the few species to have recreational sex. Also why we're one of the few species to show signs of enjoyment in it.
> 
> I mean, ducks have sexual evolutional warfare. They have to fucking shoot corkscrew penises into the maze of 'gina the female has.
> We just bone for the fun of it.



And don't forget lions.  Their penises are literally barbed, and females have to mate constantly for their pregnancy.


----------



## BRN (Oct 28, 2013)

Wither said:


> Now what I don't fully understand is why we're one of the few species to have recreational sex. Also why we're one of the few species to show signs of enjoyment in it.
> 
> I mean, ducks have sexual evolutional warfare. They have to fucking shoot corkscrew penises into the maze of 'gina the female has.
> We just bone for the fun of it.



 Kind of a misunderstanding, largely stemming from the religious days of the species, where we sought every belief we could to make us seem superior. Pretty much every complex species has recreational sex; giraffes autofellate, ducks are necrophiles; there's tonnes of recorded incidents of homosexual behaviour across the animal kingdom which doesn't seem related to actual homosexuality. 

 In an evolutionary sense, it doesn't make sense to believe that animals can't enjoy sex. Hell, we're just one example.

It's just that sex is difficult, takes time and energy, and unless you can catch and hold down your partner, you need someone who's also in the mood.
 So it's only in developed societies like chimps, dolphins, humans and such where sex can happen easily enough, without risking too much time and trouble, where critters are _able_ to screw for fun often.


----------



## Wither (Oct 28, 2013)

The more you know. 
Necrophilic ducks. :I
But you're probably right. I don't pay a ton of attention to animal's sex patterns, maybe I should. 



A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> And don't forget lions.  Their penises are literally barbed, and females have to mate constantly for their pregnancy.



Lions are gay.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't understand why I come into a thread and suddenly necrophilic ducks :c


----------



## Wither (Oct 28, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I don't understand why I come into a thread and suddenly necrophilic ducks :c



I want to say "Furries" but necrophilic ducks seems to far. 
I'm just going to say "SIX + Wither = ._."


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 28, 2013)

This picture.
I guess demon cheeks taste good?


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 28, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> This picture.
> I guess demon cheeks taste good?



Ugh god they look like infants.


----------



## Leon (Oct 28, 2013)

Wither said:


> Lions are gay.



>:C


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 28, 2013)

Peoples' desire to overcomplicate sexuality.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 28, 2013)

Wither said:


> SIX


BUT DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP IN MY HEART, I know he'll love any sort of dick.


----------



## Saga (Oct 28, 2013)

Random nosebleeds. Bad ones, with dark rich blood. ALL I DID WAS GET THE MAIL

edit: just realized that sounds kind of like anthrax
dont worry i've been fine all day :I


----------



## Fezdani (Oct 28, 2013)

I read everyone's posts in this thread, and I just don't understand it.


----------



## Wither (Oct 28, 2013)

Leon said:


> >:C


Well Of course.
You need to be gay to love me. 


Imperial Impact said:


> BUT DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP IN MY HEART, I know he'll love any sort of dick.


This made my day. 
And I don't even understand it.


Fezdani said:


> I read everyone's posts in this thread, and I just don't understand it.



We're all sexually confused fags, penis is a widely common phenomenon, and ducks have corkscrew penises.


----------



## Willow (Oct 28, 2013)

Saga said:


> Random nosebleeds. Bad ones, with dark rich blood. ALL I DID WAS GET THE MAIL


I don't understand how people get such bad nosebleeds. Especially often.


----------



## Wither (Oct 28, 2013)

Teal said:


> What the hell is going on here?


Duck dicks and lavabutts.


----------



## Leon (Oct 29, 2013)

Emotions and how quickly and drastically they can change.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 29, 2013)

Willow said:


> I don't understand how people get such bad nosebleeds. Especially often.



Maybe they still haven't gotten used to their psychic powers.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 29, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Maybe they still haven't gotten used to their psychic powers.



while I love to think it like that, it's mostly due to dry weather conditions. at least for me.


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 29, 2013)

When my loved one doesn't check her email daily for important stuff, and then gets upset at me for not understand something that I would think would be a basic routine habit.


----------



## Recel (Oct 29, 2013)

People who "sign" forum posts by writing their username on the end of each post.
...why?


-Recel


----------



## Midnight Gear (Oct 29, 2013)

Recel said:


> People who "sign" forum posts by writing their username on the end of each post.
> ...why?
> 
> 
> -Recel


I have no idea why, it's pointless.
-midnight_gear


----------



## Jags (Oct 29, 2013)

Recel said:


> People who "sign" forum posts by writing their username on the end of each post.
> ...why?
> 
> 
> -Recel



The best way is clearly to sign it with someone else's username

-Recel.


I don't understand why trying to get petrol yesterday I started arguing with the machine because it wouldn't take my card. People there must of thought I was some special kind of crazy |:


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 29, 2013)

Wither said:


> This made my day.
> And I don't even understand it.


Do you feel love so alive???


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 29, 2013)

Recel said:


> People who "sign" forum posts by writing their username on the end of each post.
> ...why?



Unwarranted self-importance.


----------



## Saga (Oct 29, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> The best way is clearly to sign it with someone else's username
> 
> -Recel.


Why not sign it with the almighty father of FAF's username?

-Dragoneer


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 29, 2013)

Saga said:


> Why not sign it with the almighty father of FAF's username?
> 
> -Dragoneer



â€‹NO STOP.


----------



## Saga (Oct 29, 2013)

Batsy said:


> â€‹NO STOP.


No stopping? ok
*DRAGONEER DRAGONEER DRAGONEER DRAGONEER DRAGONEER DRAGONEER DRAGONEER DRAGONEER DRAGONEER*


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 30, 2013)

I don't understand how people can consider atheists making fun of people on the internet to be on the same level (or _worse_) than actual real-life religious extremism.
It's like furries crying fursecution.


----------



## Wither (Oct 30, 2013)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I don't understand how people can consider atheists making fun of people on the internet to be on the same level (or _worse_) than actual real-life religious extremism.
> It's like furries crying fursecution.



I don't understand people who don't understand what bias is.


----------



## Leon (Oct 30, 2013)

Fetishes, I feel kinda bland and normal. Except for that necrophilia thing :VV


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Oct 30, 2013)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I don't understand how people can consider atheists making fun of people on the internet to be on the same level (or _worse_) than actual real-life religious extremism.
> It's like furries crying fursecution.


 They're all annoying cunts that ruin my day somehow.


----------



## KNLN (Oct 30, 2013)

Most fetishes make sense to me, even if I don't personally care for them I'm OK with them because they make sense to me, but I really don't understand what would make someone like *scat.*


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 30, 2013)

ASSHOLE_FACTORY said:


> Most fetishes make sense to me, even if I don't personally care for them I'm OK with them because they make sense to me, but I really don't understand what would make someone like *scat.*



There comes a point where mere sexual kinks become honest-to-god errors in the human brain that could pose as incredible dangers for the individual's physical well-being.

And coprophilia sort of marks that point.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 30, 2013)

Those Kia commercials with the hamsters in them. They reference every pop culture item from "Party Rock" by LMFAO to post-apocalyptic video games where humanity fights for its existence against robots, all while wearing urban fashion. I reached the conclusion that rather than selling you one item at a time, companies are now starting to streamline all their advertisements into one. Which explains why a bunch of hamsters can peddle a car, a video game, and a band all in one fell swoop. Now, if all the commercials blend together into one unintelligible pop culture mess, can we have fewer overall commercials?


----------



## Lobar (Oct 30, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> They're all annoying cunts that ruin my day somehow.



At least you found a way to feign superiority to both.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 30, 2013)

Lobar said:


> At least you found a way to feign superiority to both.



God damn. When is XKCD not applicable?


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Oct 30, 2013)

Lobar said:


> At least you found a way to feign superiority to both.


 I'm sure I did...


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 30, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I'm sure I did...



*Feign:*
-transitive verb
-a :  to give a false appearance of :  induce as a false impression <feign death>
-b : * to assert as if true :  pretend *

Now reread:



Lobar said:


> At least you found a way to feign superiority to both.



You're welcome.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 30, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I'm sure I did...



*tourist voice* and here we see TMV, who always twists things to make it ALL ABOUT HIM.
:V


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Oct 30, 2013)

Batsy said:


> *tourist voice* and here we see TMV, who always twists things to make it ALL ABOUT HIM.
> :V


 No, it's more like people turning things around and making it ALL ABOUT ME. I honestly don't appreciate people putting words in my mouth, especially when they don't know what's bothering me or what goes on in my mind.



Lobar said:


> At least you found a way to feign superiority to both.


 Even if that was the case, the same could be applied to most people in this world at some point in their lives. Don't tell me you never tried to be superior or had some kind of superiority complex compared to others in your lifetime, especially when expressing the hate for the people that upset you or tick you off in some way. I mean, if you're gonna tell this to me, at least copy and paste it to other forum members' posts about certain groups of people they hate.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 30, 2013)

This thread's new theme song.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 30, 2013)

WHO.
MADE.
THOSE.
STRAWBERRY.
CANDIES.

That is the ultimate question. I ate them all the time as a kid, but they were just...there. Either in a jar at the doctor's, goody bags, or other miscellaneous places. Just some phantom candy that was everywhere, but no one knew who made them and I certainly never knew where to buy them. They just fell from the sky. To grace us. With it's sexy strawberry deliciousness. OnO



TheMetalVelocity said:


> They're all annoying cunts that ruin my day somehow.



Fuck have I done?


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 30, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> WHO.
> MADE.
> THOSE.
> STRAWBERRY.
> ...



*FUCKING, RIGHT?*

I could never stuff enough of those into my pocket.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 30, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Fuck have I done?



Why you care is the better question.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Oct 31, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> WHO.
> MADE.
> THOSE.
> STRAWBERRY.
> ...



These? http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1059/534542245_946e8da422.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 31, 2013)

The constant use of this: :V


----------



## Wither (Oct 31, 2013)

Yknow... With the overabundance of stupid people I encounter on a daily basis I'm reconsidering what stupidity and common sense is. 

I mean I do try. I try so hard to understand their logic but I just can't. Sometimes people are so backwards thinking that they confuse me into believing their rant about how ducks and dogs are part of the same genus. So far ofd the deep end that they have created some alternate universe, and not only that, but they can logically explain their own nonsense. I can't help but think that if they can logically explain fake things and make it somewhat believable, then they're perfectly capable being extremely smart and knowledgeable. They just chose not to. 

MY MIND IS BOGGLED.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't understand about 90% of reality shows... at all. Why watch stupid people doing stupid things? It's a waste of my time as I can be doing better things like watching a movie or writing or drawing. I just don't see the draw, why people even care about what happens on them.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Oct 31, 2013)

-People who think GTA V sucks
-why people asume i have a latex FETISH just because i <3 latex
-people who dont like latex for no reason
-snuff fetish
-how rare looting happens ( i want free stuff!)
-why people hate on FB when all my friends are not even close to the steryotype
-math


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 31, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> -why people asume i have a latex FETISH just because i <3 latex



I'm done.



So long, FAF! Thanks for wasting the last days of my youth.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Oct 31, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> -People who think GTA V sucks


 I like the game, but it's glitchy as fuck, at least on ps3.


----------



## Azziebee (Oct 31, 2013)

Social justice warriors. I can kind of understand the delusions that /pol/ runs off even if they're spectacularly retarded but, SJWs... I'll never get that.



NoahGryphon said:


> -People who think GTA V sucks
> -why people asume i have a latex FETISH just because i <3 latex



Actually, these ones seem quite easy to understand.




Mr. Fox said:


> The constant use of this: :V



It's a symbol lost to ancient history. I think it actually predates writing. In fact the only thing it doesn't predate is wankers. :V


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 31, 2013)

Azziebee said:


> It's a symbol lost to ancient history. I think it actually predates writing. In fact the only thing it doesn't predate is wankers. :V



IKR *â€‹:V*


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 1, 2013)

How some people in the world don't absolutely love cats.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 1, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> How some people in the world don't absolutely love cats.



Allergies. :<


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 1, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Allergies. :<



Sphynx cats :3


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 1, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> How some people in the world don't absolutely love cats.



Eh, I can think of a decent number of reasons. That's coming from someone who likes cats.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 1, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> How some people in the world don't absolutely love cats.



My family's cat destroyed my PS2, gaming headset, and headphones. I fucking hate cats.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 1, 2013)

My family's cat always used to attack the shit out of me when I was little. They gave him away cos it go so bad.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 1, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> My family's cat destroyed my PS2, gaming headset, and headphones. I fucking hate cats.



Over the years my cat has destroyed all my jeans by digging her claws into them and scratching away, but I still love her more than anything =)



Gibby said:


> My family's cat always used to attack the shit out of me when I was little. They gave him away cos it go so bad.



Aw ='(


----------



## Ji-Ji (Nov 1, 2013)

Women.. you don't know what they're thinking and that scares me...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 1, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Women.. you don't know what they're thinking and that scares me...



I have trouble with guessing what other human beings are thinking too


----------



## Blue Taffy (Nov 1, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> Modern black and white photos, I honestly just... oh sorry I forgot it was 2013, _come on_


What's wrong with grayscale? What is there to not understand about it. The absence of color allows people to focus more on the subject matter.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Nov 1, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I have trouble with guessing what other human beings are thinking too


I know what most guys here are thinking.. usually food or sex.


----------



## Saga (Nov 1, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> These? http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1059/534542245_946e8da422.jpg


these
http://www.ohnuts.com/showImage.cfm/extra-large/Strawberry Candy.jpg


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 1, 2013)

Sleep paralysis is something I've experienced an awful lot of times and it's shitscary.

I wanna write a thread about it on here but I have absolutely no idea how to approach the topic but it is so _interesting_.


----------



## Saga (Nov 1, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Sleep paralysis is something I've experienced an awful lot of times and it's shitscary.
> 
> I wanna write a thread about it on here but I have absolutely no idea how to approach the topic but it is so _interesting_.


Ermahgerd this.
I induced it intentionally once, because I was thinking "im so badass this shit isnt scary at all pfffftttt".

ERMAHFUCKINGERD
NEVER AGAIN

add/edit: I dreamed/hallucinated that the walls were melting and on the other side of them was hell. Complete with screams, fire, and demons. Sleep paralysis is the best laxative, 10/10


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 1, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Sleep paralysis is something I've experienced an awful lot of times and it's shitscary.
> 
> I wanna write a thread about it on here but I have absolutely no idea how to approach the topic but it is so _interesting_.



This must be done.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 1, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Sleep paralysis is something I've experienced an awful lot of times and it's shitscary.
> 
> I wanna write a thread about it on here but I have absolutely no idea how to approach the topic but it is so _interesting_.



I'm so fucking glad I've never experienced SP before.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 1, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> I'm so fucking glad I've never experienced SP before.



It's extremely scary the first time, but once you know what it is you can ride it out somewhat.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 1, 2013)

Saga said:


> Ermahgerd this.
> I induced it intentionally once, because I was thinking "im so badass this shit isnt scary at all pfffftttt".
> 
> ERMAHFUCKINGERD
> ...



Couldn't possibly describe it better than this, lmao.



AlexxxLupo said:


> It's extremely scary the first time, but once you know what it is you can ride it out somewhat.



LOLNOPE



Heliophobic said:


> I'm so fucking glad I've never experienced SP before.



One vivid memory of mine is of me being casually disembowelled by two figures whilst awake, unable to move or call out, and all I could do was breathe heavier and heavier with a sort of wheezy sound until the view of my darkass bedroom ceiling and then the rest of my room just _fades into view_ while I lie still and wonder what the fucking hell just happened whilst being far too scared to move an inch.

It was like I never woke up from sleeping at any point. I was awake and it all just _happened_. And then suddenly tinnitus came to say hello while I was trying to reinforce my bladder with steel because _fuck_ going to the toilet in the middle of the night after all that just happened.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 1, 2013)

I had before SP, was horrible but not scary, it was like my body wasn't working and I was all like goddammit fucking move, it was kinda... euphoric, never tried it again


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 1, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Sleep paralysis is something I've experienced an awful lot of times and it's shitscary.
> 
> I wanna write a thread about it on here but I have absolutely no idea how to approach the topic but it is so _interesting_.


I'm curious here. When you experience sleep paralysis, are your eyes open? If so, does it hurt to have them open without being able to close them or do you feel absolutely nothing?


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Nov 1, 2013)

Why someone kissed this with lipstick on: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sony-Playst...1249034152?pt=Video_Games&hash=item33837857a8 either that or someone slit their wrist over it.


----------



## Riho (Nov 1, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Why someone kissed this with lipstick on: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sony-Playst...1249034152?pt=Video_Games&hash=item33837857a8 either that or someone slit their wrist over it.


Looks like spray paint to me.
            ~Riho, professional joke ruiner


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Nov 1, 2013)

Riho said:


> Looks like spray paint to me.


 No, more like someone slit their wrist with their spyro disc.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 1, 2013)

"Red paint spots, easily removed"

Then why didn't you remove them before trying to sell it?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 2, 2013)

People who say stuff like "I don't believe in quarks and quantums. The Bible says nothing about them, so what to we have to on here... word of some nerd?".
I so desperately want to believe that this is a troll, or at least someone being sarcastic. But the cruel reality is that there are people like this sharing this planet with me.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Nov 2, 2013)

Why Microsoft think my live account isn't secure when I've given them all three of my emails and my phone number now


----------



## Jags (Nov 2, 2013)

Gibby said:


> It was like I never woke up from sleeping at any point. I was awake and it all just _happened_. And then suddenly tinnitus came to say hello while I was trying to reinforce my bladder with steel because _fuck_ going to the toilet in the middle of the night after all that just happened.



Dreams that cause this are the worse. No matter how rational you are as a normal human, after a freaky dream at 3am you just KNOW you will be horribly mutilated/killed if you get up to walk those few feet to the bathroom.


----------



## Machine (Nov 2, 2013)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> People who say stuff like "I don't believe in quarks and quantums. The Bible says nothing about them, so what to we have to on here... word of some nerd?".
> I so desperately want to believe that this is a troll, or at least someone being sarcastic. But the cruel reality is that there are people like this sharing this planet with me.


Whenever you're feeling stupid, just remember that there are people who think the world is 6000 years old.


----------



## Willow (Nov 2, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> -why people asume i have a latex FETISH just because i <3 latex


Well you know, if you keep bringing it up for no reason, then what _are_ people supposed to think?



Ji-Ji said:


> Why Microsoft think my live account isn't secure  when I've given them all three of my emails and my phone number now


Microsoft's new security measures are confusing period. It took me almost two hours to get into my account when they first changed it and I'm pretty sure next time I log in I'll have to do the same thing. I get they want to keep my stuff safe but the way it's set up now is so complicated.


----------



## Riho (Nov 2, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> No, more like someone slit their wrist with their spyro disc.


That's a pretty metal way to go out. I would use my Metal Gear Solid disc, but to each their own.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 2, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Why Microsoft think my live account isn't secure when I've given them all three of my emails and my phone number now



OH MY FUCKING GOD THIS

EVERY SINGLE TIME I SIGN IN


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 2, 2013)

Why half of my industrial piercing still hasn't healed after 4 years >.<


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 2, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Why half of my industrial piercing still hasn't healed after 4 years >.<



Ech.

You might want to see a doctor or something. That doesn't sound right.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 2, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Sleep paralysis is something I've experienced an awful lot of times and it's shitscary.
> 
> I wanna write a thread about it on here but I have absolutely no idea how to approach the topic but it is so _interesting_.


I get sleep paralysis, sometimes, and I hate that shit.
I always start choking and can't breathe. (Possible mix with sleep apnea?)
And I can't yell for my fiance's help or anything, even though I try, and it just sucks.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 2, 2013)

Those llama things on Deviantart.

Is this some sort of weird attempt at currency? I don't get it. This has been going on since like 2009 and I still don't understand.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 2, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Why half of my industrial piercing still hasn't healed after 4 years >.<



Stop playing with it.


----------



## captainbrant (Nov 2, 2013)

.


----------



## LadyToorima (Nov 3, 2013)

I do not understand why my tiny new kitten, Marble, likes to suckle and tweak on my fuzzy pajamas...


----------



## Riho (Nov 3, 2013)

LadyToorima said:


> I do not understand why my tiny new kitten, Marble, likes to suckle and tweak on my fuzzy pajamas...


Basically, you're her new mama kitty.
She's looking for a nipple.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Nov 3, 2013)

Riho said:


> She's looking for a nipple.


that's hot


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't understand the tendency of Millennials to want to escape to colorful cartoon fantasy lands or worlds of giant "splosions". I get the feeling this is negative escapism, rather than positive escapism. Is there an inherent pessimism to this generation? Why did we stop dreaming? Is there a feeling of powerlessness in modern first world culture? I'm particularly optimistic for society (it'll get there eventually). 

Where does this existential angst come from? Why are we so unmotivated and complacent?

I think there's too much living for today instead of living for tomorrow going on. No one seems to plan far ahead (especially congress). There's too much running away from the problems of the world, a refusal to make a positive impact. The number of misanthropic, pessimistic geeks I have met is staggering. What happened to the nerdy guy being awkward but loving science and technology, then surprising everyone by making it big?

In America, we would rather run to worlds of fantasy than seek out science fiction, nowadays. Is this related to the decline in the STEM field here?
Is western culture's shift toward the right also related to this? What about the self-absorption with technology? Have we let technology control us, not changing ourselves while technology moves forward, from dumbphone to smartphone?

Is it, perhaps, a realization that the individual is powerless to make a positive impact, so they run away from their problems? When did society become so jaded? Is it the recession/environment? Is is low self-esteem? Are american geeks just immature?

Perhaps when the boomers die, positive change can happen. But it's up to the millennials to make a stand and end the cycle of rich guys controlling everything and everyone else feeling tiny. It's time for the geeks to stop running away and acting like Japanese otaku, and start being the tech whizzes, innovators, and dreamers of the future they used to be.


----------



## Shoiyo (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't understand why worldwide internet access is becoming more of a priority than eradicating hunger and disease.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 3, 2013)

Shoiyo said:


> I don't understand why worldwide internet access is becoming *more of a priority *than eradicating hunger and disease.



explain


----------



## Hinalle K. (Nov 3, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> wall o' china


why don't you be a dear and set an example, then?
I don't wanna hear it 'til you're making millions, eh? Talk is veeeery easy.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 3, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Those llama things on Deviantart.
> 
> Is this some sort of weird attempt at currency?



Yeah. The brown noser type.


----------



## Shoiyo (Nov 3, 2013)

Gibby said:


> explain



I apologise. The choice of wording in my post was poor. It's not that it's more of a priority, but it's being pushed as a greater priotiry than things like the eradication of polio and world hunger by those who will profit the most from it. I'll give a little background information for my claim:

In August of this year, Facebook CEO Mark Zuckerburg announced the launch of his latest project, Internet.org. A project that is aimed at bringing internet access to the entire world, as well as cheaper, and more efficient access to countries in the developed world. (yay) In the mission statement that he released with the project, he stated, "I'm focused on this because I believe it is one of the *greatest challenges of our generation*"  He also makes statements in the same mission statement that this act is not profitable for a long time. Perhaps I'm wrong in my assumption but in the long run it would be most profitable, 
  Now, I can see Zuckerburg's point of wanting to improve lives, but I think that his (and his backers') priorities are skewed. Internet access is all well and good, but it won't help if you're in a mud hut, starving, and infected with malaria.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 3, 2013)

Shoiyo said:


> I apologise. The choice of wording in my post was poor. It's not that it's more of a priority, but it's being pushed as a greater priotiry than things like the eradication of polio and world hunger by those who will profit the most from it. I'll give a little background information for my claim:
> 
> In August of this year, Facebook CEO Mark Zuckerburg announced the launch of his latest project, Internet.org. A project that is aimed at bringing internet access to the entire world, as well as cheaper, and more efficient access to countries in the developed world. (yay) In the mission statement that he released with the project, he stated, "I'm focused on this because I believe it is one of the *greatest challenges of our generation*" He also makes statements in the same mission statement that this act is not profitable for a long time. Perhaps I'm wrong in my assumption but in the long run it would be most profitable,
> Now, I can see Zuckerburg's point of wanting to improve lives, but I think that his (and his backers') priorities are skewed. Internet access is all well and good, but it won't help if you're in a mud hut, starving, and infected with malaria.



Oh aye, I see now.

It's just something new for the media to talk about though, isn't it? The hunger problem has been ongoing for many years and it's hard to say anything new about it to boost ratings. Expanding internet access, however, is very new and can easily grab all that attention.

So it's not like those actually trying to improve the hunger problem are giving up or something.

I do wonder how internets can help out in those kinds of countries, though. I'm not sure.


----------



## Carnau (Nov 3, 2013)

Miley Cirus. You can't just run out on stage pretending to be naked, and then expect to slap a political title on yourself. A real feminist wouldn't do the things she does and she's an embarrassment to women all 'round the world.
What I understand even less are her followers. Much like the lil wayne followers, Miley's fans are failing in school, can't hold a proper discussion, and don't have the mental capacity to even handle their shit. What sets Miley apart from the other brain dead pop artists is that she's calling it a political movement which is understandably going to rustle some jimmies. Oh and she doesn't have an ass, you can't twerk something that obviously isn't there. Twerking has been around since the early 90's and it's sad how it's instantly connected to miley now.
I've even stopped talking to people just because they were Miley fans -PLEASE PEOPLE, KEEP IT TO YOURSELF. I ACTUALLY _WANT_ TO LIKE YOU GUYS.
Oh and she's racist as well but everyone knows that part.



/rant


----------



## Hinalle K. (Nov 3, 2013)

Shoiyo said:


> I apologise. The choice of wording in my post was poor. It's not that it's more of a priority, but it's being pushed as a greater priotiry than things like the eradication of polio and world hunger by those who will profit the most from it. I'll give a little background information for my claim:
> 
> In August of this year, Facebook CEO Mark Zuckerburg announced the launch of his latest project, Internet.org. A project that is aimed at bringing internet access to the entire world, as well as cheaper, and more efficient access to countries in the developed world. (yay) In the mission statement that he released with the project, he stated, "I'm focused on this because I believe it is one of the *greatest challenges of our generation*" He also makes statements in the same mission statement that this act is not profitable for a long time. Perhaps I'm wrong in my assumption but in the long run it would be most profitable,
> Now, I can see Zuckerburg's point of wanting to improve lives, but I think that his (and his backers') priorities are skewed. Internet access is all well and good, but it won't help if you're in a mud hut, starving, and infected with malaria.


Well, I live in a crappy middle eastern country, and I owe my independent thinking and fluency in the English language solely to the internet. It's a great tool when you're willing to learn something from it.
I know it changed my life and perspective completely, at least. If there'd been no internet, I'd probably be another brainwashed, monolingual islamist.
 I think you're taking it a bit too literally, though. Does he actually say he's going to bring the internet to african tribes and such?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 3, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Well, I live in crappy middle eastern country, and I owe my independent thinking and fluency in the English language solely to the internet. It's a great tool when you're willing to learn something from it.
> I know it changed my life and perspective completely, at least. If there'd been no internet, I'd probably be another brainwashed, monolingual islamist.
> I think you're taking it a bit too literally, though. Does he actually say he's going to bring the internet to african tribes and such?



Yeah that's what I was thinking about.

I get how it helps in your case and cases similar, but mud hut dudes? That's a bit of a stretch.

I believe it'd help those in that country that are working to help those folk, however.


----------



## Shoiyo (Nov 3, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Well, I live in a crappy middle eastern country, and I owe my independent thinking and fluency in the English language solely to the internet. It's a great tool when you're willing to learn something from it.
> I know it changed my life and perspective completely, at least. If there'd been no internet, I'd probably be another brainwashed, monolingual islamist.
> I think you're taking it a bit too literally, though. Does he actually say he's going to bring the internet to african tribes and such?



I'm happy to see that it's improved your quality of life, I just don't see how it can do great good to those with serious survival issues like famine and plague is all. As for taking it too literally, I could very well be, I don't rule that possibility out, but the mission statement does specify "The entire world". Whether or not this means Tribal societies is ambiguous at best, but I would assume they would be included in this umbrella phrase.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 3, 2013)

Carnau said:


> Miley Cirus. You can't just run out on stage pretending to be naked, and then expect to slap a political title on yourself. A real feminist wouldn't do the things she does and she's an embarrassment to women all 'round the world.
> What I understand even less are her followers. Much like the lil wayne followers, Miley's fans are failing in school, can't hold a proper discussion, and don't have the mental capacity to even handle their shit. What sets Miley apart from the other brain dead pop artists is that she's calling it a political movement which is understandably going to rustle some jimmies. Oh and she doesn't have an ass, you can't twerk something that obviously isn't there. Twerking has been around since the early 90's and it's sad how it's instantly connected to miley now.
> I've even stopped talking to people just because they were Miley fans -PLEASE PEOPLE, KEEP IT TO YOURSELF. I ACTUALLY _WANT_ TO LIKE YOU GUYS.
> Oh and she's racist as well but everyone knows that part.
> ...



Thank you. THANK YOU.


----------



## Carnau (Nov 3, 2013)

Alex: No problem. There's actually much more where that came from but I didn't want to fill the page with salivating hatred, so I only touched upon a few major things. Oh and her dad. Her dad needs to get run over.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 3, 2013)

The appeal of straight-up chiptune.

It's just so... *EUGH*.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 3, 2013)

Reciprocal lattice vectors and geological mapping at the moment.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 3, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> The appeal of straight-up chiptune.
> 
> It's just so... *EUGH*.


I think it really just depends on the amount of layers of instrument the person is using, and how they're using them, just like in the case of actual video game music.

Something that treats layers like Lifeforce or Contra is going to sound a million times better than something like Kid Icarus.


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 3, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> why don't you be a dear and set an example, then?
> I don't wanna hear it 'til you're making millions, eh? Talk is veeeery easy.


That's why I study and work in a lab 20 to 40 hours a week in preparation for graduate school for a PhD. I want to do something that I'm good at and make a difference with it. The people in my dorm play League of Legends 20 to 40 hours a week. 

And millions of dollars aren't needed to make an impact. Volunteers don't make money, but they make an impact.

The point is, American society right now got scared of science and has run away to fantasy land. It's probably why you don't see Star Trek on TV anymore. People just aren't interested in the stuff. Sure, we may like our smartphones and video games...but those are products of science. All this flashy tech didn't just fall out of a tree. And science shouldn't just be used to make the next iPhone or Xbox. It needs to do more, so it can tackle society's current problems.

This is what I've observed among my peers in college. They are so sheltered, so much in their own world. Maybe it's consumerism. Maybe it's just geek angst. I don't know.

I have also met a lot of people who have tried to make a difference for others, much more so than I. These people make me happy, they make me optimistic that millenials aren't just smartphone/facebook addicts or basement dwellers.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Nov 3, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> That's why I study and work in a lab 20 to 40 hours a week in preparation for graduate school for a PhD. I want to do something that I'm good at and make a difference with it. The people in my dorm play League of Legends 20 to 40 hours a week.
> 
> And millions of dollars aren't needed to make an impact. Volunteers don't make money, but they make an impact.
> 
> ...


If everyone had what it takes to succeed we'd be living in a utopia, now wouldn't we? 
I don't know where you get so much optimism from.
And I'm not sure I get the Star Trek bit. It's... still fantasy , is it not?


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 3, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> If everyone had what it takes to succeed we'd be living in a utopia, now wouldn't we?
> I don't know where you get so much optimism from.
> And I'm not sure I get the Star Trek bit. It's... still fantasy , is it not?


By fantasy I mean magic and superpowers and medieval worlds. Science fiction relies on the wirkd to tomorrow. It was big when we went into space a lot. Now the space shuttles are gone...
I don't know where you get your pessimism from. I'm optimistic because if I wasn't, I'd make what I don't want to happen happen. A self-defeating attitude. I'm optimistic because I have hope that society can and will get better. I don't think utopia is possible, but I don't think optimism means you think the world would be a utopia if everything went well.

Lastly, I am optimistic for the human race as a whole. The sucess of America does not mean the res of the world will succeed directly. If the western world falls, there's still another half of the world and life will go on. We have people willing to work for far less out there.

And since we don't have immortality yet, this means people like the Koch brothers will be dead soon. Hope is with our generation. Whether the American youth wants to be a part of the change or just stay in their basements watching anime is up to them. The world won't wait for us. 

That's why I'm optimistic. America=/=the world, and neither does random dictator land. And the bankers will die soon, to be replaced by another generation who, I hope, won't crash the world economy. And maybe some people don't have what it takes to become a trillionaire. But they can still make an impact, no matter how small.


----------



## FoxTailedCritter (Nov 4, 2013)

I don't understand how the word "twerk" got into the oxford dictionary.. Time to nuke the planet i guess.
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/twerk


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 5, 2013)

How my only submission on FA sits for weeks with a measly 8 views, then suddenly shoots up to 92 views in a matter of days.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 5, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> How my only submission on FA sits for weeks with a measly 8 views, then suddenly shoots up to 92 views in a matter of days.


Try having a pic with 449 views and not a single comment and only 9 faves.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 5, 2013)

Why do more guys hit on me than girls? I mean...it's flattering. I don't have an issue with it at all or lose confidence like some guys do. It's just that I don't do anything to try and attract anyone, let alone guys. I hid my beautifully sculpted bronze body. 



Heliophobic said:


> How my only submission on FA sits for weeks with a measly 8 views, then suddenly shoots up to 92 views in a matter of days.



For some reason, I'll have one submission sit at like 30 views, but another is at 3,500+. It's not featured anywhere special, but it climbed up there in 8 days.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Nov 6, 2013)

Why I even post the things I do on here, mostly referring to the TL;DR ones, I mean like what's the point? Do you people even read that long ass shit?


----------



## Percy (Nov 6, 2013)

My day at work. It was one of the strangest work days I've had. o-o


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 6, 2013)

Right now. Emotions.


----------



## Aessa (Nov 6, 2013)

The outside worldâ€¦ It is not to be stepped upon lightly. The sun, it burns.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 6, 2013)

Aessa said:


> The outside worldâ€¦ It is not to be stepped upon lightly. The sun, it burns.



Well you _are_ part Fox, we like our dark little holes. XD


----------



## Bambi (Nov 6, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> Well you _are_ part Fox, we like our dark little holes. XD


That's what she said.

...

I don't know who. I am heard as her being quoted as saying such. Apologies. One thing I don't understand: rose tinted glasses. ... everyone's wearing them, but where can I find them? What's the purpose of a rose color tint anyway? ...fun?


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 6, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Why I even post the things I do on here, mostly referring to the TL;DR ones, I mean like what's the point? Do you people even read that long ass shit?



I usually make sure to read peoples' long posts so long as they aren't just ranting the whole way through.

So yeah. Some people do.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Okay, so bare with me because I'm not a mechanic and I don't know the science behind it either, but how the fuck do airplanes fly?! You're basically getting into a metal cylinder that weights over 400 tons (not counting the combined weight of every passenger on board, as well as their luggage), yet you already know this gigantic metal tube is going to somehow have you up in the sky at unreasonable heights in mere minutes!


----------



## Riho (Nov 6, 2013)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> Okay, so bare with me because I'm not a mechanic and I don't know the science behind it either, but how the fuck do airplanes fly?! You're basically getting into a metal cylinder that weights over 400 tons (not counting the combined weight of every passenger on board, as well as their luggage), yet you already know this gigantic metal tube is going to somehow have you up in the sky at unreasonable heights in mere minutes!


Here, http://bit.ly/1fjIrlc


----------



## BRN (Nov 6, 2013)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> Okay, so bare with me because I'm not a mechanic and I don't know the science behind it either, but how the fuck do airplanes fly?! You're basically getting into a metal cylinder that weights over 400 tons (not counting the combined weight of every passenger on board, as well as their luggage), yet you already know this gigantic metal tube is going to somehow have you up in the sky at unreasonable heights in mere minutes!



hai! :3

As an airplane thrusts forwards, wind starts to flow over and under their wings. That makes sense, right?

The wings and propellors of an airplane are designed just-so that when air collides with the aircraft, it's either diverted around the aircraft or, in the case of the wings, downwards.

As air bounces downwards off the wings, the wings are thrusted - slightly - upwards. This upwards force is in opposition to gravity, making the aircraft seem lighter.

Because the aircraft is flying faster and faster, more and more air is hitting the wings, so more upwards force is being generated. When they reach a fast enough speed, the upwards force becomes greater than the weight of the plane itself, and the plane lifts off.

Modern aircrafts fine-tune the amount of upwards force being generated by use of flaps and movable parts, but in general, this is why bigger and heavier planes need bigger wings and more powerful engines - to fly faster so that more air hits the wings and more upwards-force is generated.


----------



## Jags (Nov 6, 2013)

I prefer to put it down to the power of friendship and believing in yourself. 

But aside from that Jet Engine power is so much cooler than run of the mill aerodynamic stuff.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 6, 2013)

I don't understand duck face selfies. Lol bitch it ain't gonna make you look cute.


----------



## Wither (Nov 6, 2013)

Batsy said:


> I don't understand duck face selfies. Lol bitch it ain't gonna make you look cute.



Of course you wouldn't understand :c
You always look cute
Not fair i say
Not fair :'c


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 6, 2013)

Batsy said:


> I don't understand duck face selfies. Lol bitch it ain't gonna make you look cute.



http://cdn0.lostateminor.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Mona-Lisa-Duckface-1-650x425.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 6, 2013)

Batsy said:


> I don't understand duck face selfies. Lol bitch it ain't gonna make you look cute.


That's because bitches got no class.


----------



## Inciatus (Nov 6, 2013)

BRN said:


> hai! :3
> 
> As an airplane thrusts forwards, wind starts to flow over and under their wings. That makes sense, right?
> 
> ...


Though that only explains the Newtonian part of lift and not the Bernoulli part. Both contribute to the lift the latter more so in the case of a wing with a larger camber.


----------



## Bambi (Nov 6, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Why I even post the things I do on here, mostly referring to the TL;DR ones, I mean like what's the point? Do you people even read that long ass shit?


Yes, many of us do.

I do for the simple sake of wanting stronger content with both the forums and the main site. No shame in writing.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't get shit like this. It's not exactly "randumb", but how do people think about this stuff? Still funny to me doe.


----------



## Wither (Nov 7, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I don't get shit like this. It's not exactly "randumb", but how do people think about this stuff? Still funny to me doe.


I think I laughed more because of Batsy. 
"wut teh fuk u say to me u lil shiet? "
Good times.


----------



## FoxTailedCritter (Nov 7, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I don't get shit like this. It's not exactly "randumb", but how do people think about this stuff? Still funny to me doe.



It's a meme. http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/dolan
As for how they find it funny? IDK but it will stick around as long as Chuck Norris jokes have been around* ENJOY*.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 7, 2013)

BRN said:


> hai! :3
> 
> As an airplane thrusts forwards, wind starts to flow over and under their wings. That makes sense, right?
> 
> ...



But what if you have an airplane trying to take off on a giant conveyor belt that matches its speed in the opposite direction? :twisted:


----------



## Wither (Nov 7, 2013)

FoxTailedCritter said:


> It's a meme. http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/dolan
> As for how they find it funny? IDK but it will stick around as long as Chuck Norris jokes have been around* ENJOY*.



I think everyone knew it was a meme :I


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 7, 2013)

FoxTailedCritter said:


> It's a meme. http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/dolan
> As for how they find it funny? IDK but it will stick around as long as Chuck Norris jokes have been around* ENJOY*.



"An le epic may may comic picture with intentionally poor spelling? Must be Dolan!"


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 7, 2013)

Euphoria

noun
*1*.
a feeling or state of intense excitement and happiness.


I don't understand why people call me euphoric, is there a reference I am not catching here?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 7, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> Euphoria
> 
> noun
> *1*.
> ...



lol

If you really want to know it stems from this hilariously pretentious Reddit post and as such has been used to mock people who wear fedoras or generally people who act like pretentious, pseudo-intellectual cuntbags. People like you apparently.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 7, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> Euphoria
> 
> noun
> *1*.
> ...





PastryOfApathy said:


> lol
> 
> If you really want to know it stems from this hilariously pretentious Reddit post and as such has been used to mock people who wear fedoras or generally people who act like pretentious, pseudo-intellectual cuntbags. People like you apparently.



He sent me a PM asking the same question

My fedora is expanding right now


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 7, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> I don't understand why people call me euphoric, is there a reference I am not catching here?



It's probably the fedora.

It's totally the fedora. Yep. Yeah.


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 7, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> lol
> 
> If you really want to know it stems from this hilariously pretentious Reddit post and as such has been used to mock people who wear fedoras or generally people who act like pretentious, pseudo-intellectual cuntbags. People like you apparently.



It is nice to know that I am being referred to as a pretentious, pseudo-intellectual cuntbag based on a reddit post and my sense of fashion.  I guess that is one mystery solved.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 7, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> fashion





> fedora



pick one


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 7, 2013)

Gibby said:


> pick one



And you call me cynical.  


I actually find the reddit post quite funny, so I can't contest my new nickname if it's based on a joke.


----------



## Saga (Nov 7, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> And you call me cynical.
> 
> 
> I actually find the reddit post quite funny, so I can't contest my new nickname if it's based on a joke.


this person persists that they arent a hipster

but, its just fashion..?


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't understand how Japan gets accurate tasting snacks. How the fuck do they do it?
My friend ordered a bunch of random foods just to try and one of them were get this, Pepsi Cheetos...

They tasted...like Pepsi. If you could blend them so fine it became a liquid and chilled it, you'd have Pepsi cola. It even had a carbonated effect. I shit you not. I SHIT YOU NOT. Now I didn't really like them because I hate all cola variations, but that was really fucking legit. @-@
How do they do it?


----------



## Aleu (Nov 7, 2013)

I dont get fedora hate.

Then again I like denim on denim and leopard print clothing so it's probably just me


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 7, 2013)

Aleu said:


> denim on denim



?

That was hated?


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 7, 2013)

Speaking of weird flavors, has anybody ever had those Chicken & Waffles potato chips? I don't know why, but they taste exactly like oriental-flavored Ramen noodles.


----------



## kairi920 (Nov 8, 2013)

1. Why people hate people for being homosexual, bisexual, trans, etc.

2. Math that involves letters (a.k.a. algebra).

3. Whether Walmart's good or evil.

4. Why I'm so indecisive.

5. How some people make art so well, yet somewhere between my brain and whatever I'm using, the image gets horribly distorted.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 8, 2013)

Furries...


----------



## Jags (Nov 8, 2013)

I don't understand how the hell the ancient Egyptians managed to build pyramids.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 8, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> Furries...



Oh _wow_, hadn't heard that one before in this thread.[/deadpan]


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Nov 8, 2013)

I don't understand why people can't just say "I don't know enough about this subject to have a strong opinion on it."


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 8, 2013)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> I don't understand why people can't just say "I don't know enough about this subject to have a strong opinion on it."



"Because I know _everything_ I need to know to know that it's *wrong*!"


----------



## FoxTailedCritter (Nov 8, 2013)

People who complain about movie spoilers in YouTube comments..
WTF? The comment section is for making a discussion about what you just saw don't go down there before watching the full film.

It's like going to a strip club and complaining about nudity.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 8, 2013)

FoxTailedCritter said:


> People who complain about movie spoilers in YouTube comments..
> WTF? The comment section is for making a discussion about what you just saw don't go down there before watching the full film.
> 
> It's like going to a strip club and complaining about nudity.


Aren't you lucky. I remember seeing a video of a trance song be filled to the brim with religious debate. Conversly, I saw a huge string of comments about vegetarians on a video about Bill o' Riley. So Youtube is weird. :S


----------



## LadyToorima (Nov 8, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> I don't understand how the hell the ancient Egyptians managed to build pyramids.



With slaves.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 8, 2013)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Oh _wow_, hadn't heard that one before in this thread.[/deadpan]



You don't say.

/shocked...


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 8, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> You don't say.
> 
> /shocked...



Ya Rly.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Nov 8, 2013)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Ya Rly.



Yes girls, you're both pretty.


----------



## Recel (Nov 8, 2013)

I don't like these forums. I don't think I fit in, or that I should stay here at all.
Yet, every day, after I come home from work, one of the first things I do is sit down and check around, reading new posts. And every time, I think to my self why am I here?

I know people can't anwser this. Well, beyond the "Just fucking leave! Good riddance!" "Why do you have to make everything about yourself, attention whore" jadajada jada comments. But it IS something I just can't understand.


----------



## Riho (Nov 8, 2013)

Recel said:


> I don't like these forums. I don't think I fit in, or that I should stay here at all.
> Yet, every day, after I come home from work, one of the first things I do is sit down and check around, reading new posts. And every time, I think to my self why am I here?
> 
> I know people can't anwser this. Well, beyond the "Just fucking leave! Good riddance!" "Why do you have to make everything about yourself, attention whore" jadajada jada comments. But it IS something I just can't understand.


There is a forcefield here. Once you hit 666 posts, the only way you can leave is to get IP banned.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 8, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Yes girls, you're both pretty.



Shuddup and kiss me already! ^3^


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 8, 2013)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> I don't understand why people can't just say "I don't know enough about this subject to have a strong opinion on it."



The subjects of controversy often don't have enough evidence to settle them, so people settle them with passion?



Rain-Wizard said:


> I don't understand how the hell the ancient Egyptians managed to build pyramids.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egyptian_pyramid_construction_techniques


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 8, 2013)

Why people get so offended over the existence of labels, and the labels people put on themselves.
Not when they get inaccurate about it, or when someone feels the need to act like a special snowflake douche shit because they've decided to fly a banner for themselves.

But just... labels. Period.
Labels were just descriptors, last I checked.
Why is it "annoying" that someone wants to classify themselves as a halfslightlycheddarcheesewithahintofclove-sexual? Who gives a fuck? If it helps them be concise about what they do or don't feel attracted to, why is it any worse than something like "hetero" and "homo" are?


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 8, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Why people get so offended over the existence of labels, and the labels people put on themselves.
> Not when they get inaccurate about it, or when someone feels the need to act like a special snowflake douche shit because they've decided to fly a banner for themselves.
> 
> But just... labels. Period.
> ...



No arguments here. It's just hard to keep up on. 6-9


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 8, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> No arguments here. It's just hard to keep up on. 6-9


It can be, but we have instant access to a wealth of information at our fingertips.
So a five-second Google search can tell you what a baconlettucetomato-sexual is with a few taps of some buttons.

Unless people just make shit up for the sake of making shit up.
In which case, they usually make it a point to describe it.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 9, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> But just... labels. Period.
> Labels were just descriptors, last I checked.



It seems like a lot of people get it the wrong way around. They think labels determine who/what you are, and not the other way around.
I don't lack a belief in any gods because I'm an atheist, I'm an atheist because I lack a belief in any gods.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 9, 2013)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> It seems like a lot of people get it the wrong way around. They think labels determine who/what you are, and not the other way around.
> I don't lack a belief in any gods because I'm an atheist, I'm an atheist because I lack a belief in any gods.


Yeah. Like I can understand how it gets annoying when people try their hardest to conform to a label, but that's not what everyone does.
Like I could be considered a gamer, a goth, and a furry, but those things are not what I strive to be, nor even come close to describing who I actually am. They're just the same as saying "I like playing video games," "I like furry art", and "I like wearing black and listening to Siouxsie and the Banshees."


*Thing I don't understand:* The appeal of "so bad it's good" movies. If I feel like a movie is shit, that kind of takes away my enjoyment of it, in it's entirety, and I'm just going to continuously cringe and facepalm until it stops. I don't find this particularly enjoyable.

Which is weird, because I like "so bad it's good" fanfiction and some other shit. So...
Way to be inconsistent, self.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 9, 2013)

It's more along the line of enjoying how serious someone takes something embarrasing. I mean c'mon, this is the furry fandom, that stuff happens all the time.

Now what I don't understand is pride. Sure, you did something good, but if it can better, be content for now and strive for greatness later. Don't just assume that a good job is good enough. You'll just fall behind that way. Oh and being proud of other's achievements should be a no-no, because it was never anything you did, just some people whom you probably never met.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 9, 2013)

My sister was looking for the cable of her laptop and there was a lot of them but not the one she needed and I was like why the fuck there are so many cables and realized I have 4 laptops and 2 netbooks (and 2 pc) in my house, what the fuck, some doesn't work or need to be fixed but still it's a fucking lot.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 10, 2013)

How I'm supposed to eat this fucking lasagna.

It came in a can, and I guess it goes in a bowl cause it's all saucy n shit, but they're like cut too big to be scooped with a spoon, and too squishy or whatever to actually get at with a fork, so I have to keep jabbing around and hope to god at some point something will happen that will allow me to bring the fork up to my face and actually put food in my mouth.

*I JUST WANT TO EAT MY FUCKING LASAGNA.*


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 10, 2013)

People's obsession with Angry Birds. Like, how? Why?


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 10, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> People's obsession with Angry Birds. Like, how? Why?



I thought Angry Birds was dead.  If not...

On topic: Why isn't Angry Birds dead yet?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 10, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> People's obsession with Angry Birds. Like, how? Why?



I think it's some kind of trend, people get like that with anything trendy, like candy crush, so lame



A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> I thought Angry Birds was dead.  If not...
> 
> On topic: Why isn't Angry Birds dead yet?



Why should it be? It doesn't need to die, people just have to stop giving a fuck about it


----------



## mahoumaru (Nov 10, 2013)

I can never understand how humans can just make noises with their mouths and recognize it as words and make sense of it can read and write random lines and know what it means without even thinking about it. like wow what the heckie


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 10, 2013)

People that act like they're disgusted by macro content.

I mean, to each his own, but come the fuck _on_. Is it really _that_ revolting and outlandish that you have to describe how you're just contorting in disgust in front of your monitor? Lord almighty...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 10, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> People that act like they're disgusted by macro content.
> 
> I mean, to each his own, but come the fuck _on_. Is it really _that_ revolting and outlandish that you have to describe how you're just contorting in disgust in front of your monitor? Lord almighty...



Yeah, I don't find anything disgusting about Godzilla. He's a chill dude.

I don't like it as a fetish, it makes me cringe.

But so what, right?

It's not like anyone needs to know so I go on their uploads and express it.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 10, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> *Thing I don't understand:* The appeal of "so bad it's good" movies. If I feel like a movie is shit, that kind of takes away my enjoyment of it, in it's entirety, and I'm just going to continuously cringe and facepalm until it stops. I don't find this particularly enjoyable.
> 
> Which is weird, because I like "so bad it's good" fanfiction and some other shit. So...
> Way to be inconsistent, self.


I think it's good in a different way.

Like, Dante's Inferno. It was mediocre at best but the constant change of art styles throughout the movie made it absolutely hilarious. It was entertaining in that aspect, just not entertaining as a story...thing...if that makes sense.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 10, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> *Thing I don't understand:* The appeal of "so bad it's good" movies. If I feel like a movie is shit, that kind of takes away my enjoyment of it, in it's entirety, and I'm just going to continuously cringe and facepalm until it stops. I don't find this particularly enjoyable.
> 
> Which is weird, because I like "so bad it's good" fanfiction and some other shit. So...
> Way to be inconsistent, self.



It's a certain type of humor that you just have to sort of _have_ from the start. It's hard to explain.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 10, 2013)

It's pretty much the same reason why I like Dolan-esque drawings.

Also Sweet Bro and Hella Jeff.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 12, 2013)

Don't understand when people say college is 100% useless.
Even though it's still supremely difficult to get employed even with the paper, I feel I have no choice. :c


----------



## Riho (Nov 12, 2013)

Gibby said:


> It's pretty much the same reason why I like Dolan-esque drawings.
> 
> Also Sweet Bro and Hella Jeff.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 12, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Also Sweet Bro and Hella Jeff.



Sweet Bro and Hella Jeff is god tier cringe humor.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 14, 2013)

I went to a private school and now I'm a danger to the society, how the fuck that happened?


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 15, 2013)

Why piratepunk isn't a thing.

That would be _the_ coolest fucking thing!


----------



## Milo (Nov 15, 2013)

Gibby said:


> It's pretty much the same reason why I like Dolan-esque drawings.
> 
> Also Sweet Bro and Hella Jeff.



there's always that underlying "well I can imagine why someone else might like this" but that dolan meme... I just never got the punchline.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 15, 2013)

Milo said:


> there's always that underlying "well I can imagine why someone else might like this" but that dolan meme... I just never got the punchline.



Yeah Dolan was just fucking stupid, along with Doge and every other epic Tumblr may-may.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 15, 2013)

I liked Dolan for the art and voice acting.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 15, 2013)

Myself...


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 17, 2013)

I don't understand how Windows can slow down to the point that text typed into a text-box is lagging so hard it takes tens of seconds for each character to appear, but is still able to recall everything I've typed.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 17, 2013)

I don't understand how people who just joined the forum manage to necro the oldest fucking topics. How the hell do they even find them?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 17, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> I don't understand how people who just joined the forum manage to necro the oldest fucking topics. How the hell do they even find them?



I'm thinking Google. They search for certain topics on Google, find a link to this forum and register to respond to it without bothering to check how old the topic is.


----------



## Midnight Gear (Nov 17, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> I don't understand how people who just joined the forum manage to necro the oldest fucking topics. How the hell do they even find them?


Happens on EVERY forum.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 17, 2013)

Pixiv

I just noticed this.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Pixiv
> 
> I just noticed this.



I guffaw'd.


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 17, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I guffaw'd.



On topic:  Your new avatar.  Since when have you been hacking my computer and downloading my personal selfies?!


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 19, 2013)

Why most of the best anthro artists are female. Sometimes I can even just tell beforehand.

_"Oh yeah, this looks pretty cool. Creator totally has a vagina."_

It sounds ridiculous but this occurs far too often for me to just ignore.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 19, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Why most of the best anthro artists are female. Sometimes I can even just tell beforehand.
> 
> _"Oh yeah, this looks pretty cool. Creator totally has a vagina."_
> 
> It sounds ridiculous but this occurs far too often for me to just ignore.


Not only just anthro. It seems women are better artists by default


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 19, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Why most of the best anthro artists are female. Sometimes I can even just tell beforehand.
> 
> _"Oh yeah, this looks pretty cool. Creator totally has a vagina."_
> 
> It sounds ridiculous but this occurs far too often for me to just ignore.



The opportunity for a sexist joke here is great, but I don't feel like being flayed alive today so never mind.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 19, 2013)

I don't get fruit cake. Who buys it? It's there every year and I have never ever seen anyone eat a single piece.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 19, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Why most of the best anthro artists are female. Sometimes I can even just tell beforehand.
> 
> _"Oh yeah, this looks pretty cool. Creator totally has a vagina."_
> 
> It sounds ridiculous but this occurs far too often for me to just ignore.





Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Not only just anthro. It seems women are better artists by default



I think it's a social construct, in a way.

When growing up, boys go outside with their mates and play football or someshit.
Girls stay inside talking about boys and drawing crayon pictures.

There's plenty of awesome artists out there anyway regardless of gender. While the majority of my fave FA artists are female, the majority of all my art-related book authors are male. Gender itself can't be a factor.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 19, 2013)

*How in the everloving fuck have these guys not done a soundtrack for a film before?*

Seriously!

In fact, the only soundtrack they've ever done was the Quake 3 Arena soundtrack, and that was only 50% of it.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Nov 21, 2013)

Why sometimes I still love the people I can't stand. Like the people who make fun of me, personally attack me, get mad at me, or just do things to offend me, I still worry if something happened to them or if they go missing for a while, I start to get concerned.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 21, 2013)

That's called compassion. They don't teach it in school so a lot of people have a hard time learning it.


----------



## Tao (Nov 21, 2013)

women, politics, math, circumcision


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Nov 21, 2013)

Tao said:


> circumcision


 I think foreskin is gross to be honest. I think it's more hot when the skin is cut off. I can't imagine sucking dick with foreskin on it....ugh.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 21, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I think foreskin is gross to be honest. I think it's more hot when the skin is cut off. I can't imagine sucking dick with foreskin on it....ugh.



D:

*D:*


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 21, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Not only just anthro. It seems women are better artists by default



Art history shows something totally different to this...



TheMetalVelocity said:


> I think foreskin is gross to be honest. I  think it's more hot when the skin is cut off. I can't imagine sucking  dick with foreskin on it....ugh.



jew fetish(?)


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Nov 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> That's called compassion. They don't teach it in school so a lot of people have a hard time learning it.


 I thought compassion is when you have a hard time going poo?


----------



## Tao (Nov 21, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I think foreskin is gross to be honest. I think it's more hot when the skin is cut off. I can't imagine sucking dick with foreskin on it....ugh.



Why bother with cutting it off? When you turn 19 or 20 it shrivels up and falls off anyway, signifying the beginning of your manhood.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Nov 21, 2013)

Tao said:


> Why bother with cutting it off? When you turn 19 or 20 it shrivels up and falls off anyway, signifying the beginning of your manhood.


 ewwww.........


----------



## Saga (Nov 21, 2013)

screamo fans 
like
I get that you relate to that somehow
but
just
how the fuck


----------



## Lobar (Nov 21, 2013)

Tao said:


> Why bother with cutting it off? When you turn 19 or 20 it shrivels up and falls off anyway, signifying the beginning of your manhood.



wut

you're trolling, right?


----------



## Machine (Nov 21, 2013)

Saga said:


> screamo fans
> like
> I get that you relate to that somehow
> but
> ...


I don't get screamo at all, actually.

Yes, a lot of music I like has screaming in it, but screamo is JUST screaming.

I don't see the appeal. :[


----------



## Tao (Nov 21, 2013)

Lobar said:


> wut
> 
> you're trolling, right?



What? Of course not. It happens to everyone. When I was in France, I was told that they baked the foreskin into a cake called a Gallete du Rois and whoever got the slice of cake with the foreskin would be lucky for the next 7 years.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 21, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I think foreskin is gross to be honest. I think it's more hot when the skin is cut off. I can't imagine sucking dick with foreskin on it....ugh.



*â€‹...


*


----------



## Lobar (Nov 21, 2013)

Tao said:


> What? Of course not. It happens to everyone. When I was in France, I was told that they baked the foreskin into a cake called a Gallete du Rois and whoever got the slice of cake with the foreskin would be lucky for the next 7 years.



I...

you know what, I'm done.  Not touching this one any further.


----------



## Tao (Nov 21, 2013)

Lobar said:


> I...
> 
> you know what, I'm done.  Not touching this one any further.



You're kinda weird yo


----------



## chocomage (Nov 21, 2013)

Lobar said:


> I...
> 
> you know what, I'm done.  Not touching this one any further.



There are hungry people that would love that cake!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 21, 2013)

Saga said:


> screamo fans
> like
> I get that you relate to that somehow
> but
> ...



I like some screamo in metal, in other stuff sounds too awful and gay

what the fuck


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Nov 21, 2013)

Tao said:


> What? Of course not. It happens to everyone. When I was in France, I was told that they baked the foreskin into a cake called a Gallete du Rois and whoever got the slice of cake with the foreskin would be lucky for the next 7 years.


 I laughed a little...



Kitsune Cross said:


> I like some screamo in metal, in other stuff sounds too awful and gay
> 
> what the fuck


 In some ways I want to say it's cool, in another way I think it's well....yeah. I don't know.


----------



## Machine (Nov 21, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I like some screamo in metal, in other stuff sounds too awful and gay
> 
> what the fuck


For a long, long time, I thought Brokencyde was some kind of awful joke band.


----------



## Willow (Nov 21, 2013)

Saga said:


> screamo fans
> like
> I get that you relate to that somehow
> but
> ...


I used to like screamo. I still kind of like screamo. 
But I only really like it when it's more singing than actual screaming.



Machine said:


> For a long, long time, I thought Brokencyde was some kind of awful joke band.


You mean they're not??


----------



## Gnarl (Nov 22, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Art history shows something totally different to this...
> 
> 
> 
> jew fetish(?)



Be careful what you say about Art history, it can mean many things. I loved a painting by Artemisia Gentileski called "Judith slaying Holofernese" (I just butchered the spelling) 
but even though it was a wonderful painting she was put to the thumb screws for doing a painting of a woman killing a man! Most women in those days were tortured by the church for doing what they were good at!


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Nov 22, 2013)

This: it looks like they are fighting invisible people, lmfao http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBJyioEMz74


----------



## Machine (Nov 22, 2013)

Willow said:


> You mean they're not??


I was looking out for the Brokencyde fans here. :V



TheMetalVelocity said:


> This: it looks like they are fighting invisible people, lmfao http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBJyioEMz74


They're moshing with ghosts.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 22, 2013)

Why people would rather exploit your talent and never talk to you and/or hang out with you.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 22, 2013)

Jeff the Killer fangirls. I just...

_Why?_


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 22, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Jeff the Killer fangirls. I just...
> 
> _Why?_


I'll do you one better.

Francis Fangirls.
Francis as in the cat in my avatar.
That's just a new level.


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 22, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> This: it looks like they are fighting invisible people, lmfao http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBJyioEMz74


This is what I always imagined Metal fans to be like.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 22, 2013)

I don't understand why it's not butter.


----------



## Machine (Nov 22, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> This is what I always imagined Metal fans to be like.


And you're personified Reddit. Enjoy your fedoracore.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 22, 2013)

Saga said:


> screamo fans
> like
> I get that you relate to that somehow
> but
> ...



I feel the same way. Sort of. In metal music a scream can't go amiss sometimes. Ultra tr00 kvlt black blackest than the blackest black times infinity metal does it.

But when screaming is all that it is that's p. crap. It rapes my ears. It drowns out the fucking guitars for fuck's sake.

I like indecipheral vocals, but I prefer gutturals. Preferably with some variance.



TheMetalVelocity said:


> This: it looks like they are fighting invisible people, lmfao http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBJyioEMz74



Another reason why I don't like the 'cores.

_These people_.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 22, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> This: it looks like they are fighting invisible people, lmfao http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBJyioEMz74



Pffft, I'm like that at every concert.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Nov 22, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> This: it looks like they are fighting invisible people, lmfao http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBJyioEMz74



White people sure are strange.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 22, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> This: it looks like they are fighting invisible people, lmfao http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBJyioEMz74



What the hell did I just open. Sounds like an artillery battery firing at a restaurant kitchen and those people aren't even making a proper mosh pit.

WHY ARE THEY ARE NOT SLAMMING INTO EACH OTHER FOR CHRIST SAKE D:

Wannabe pussies.


----------



## chocomage (Nov 22, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> This: it looks like they are fighting invisible people, lmfao http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBJyioEMz74



I fail to see why this is funny as a person that dances like that. :V


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 22, 2013)

I also don't understand why the cake won't go in my mouth.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 22, 2013)

chocomage said:


> I fail to see why this is funny as a person that dances like that. :V



It's not dancing, it's a seizure :V


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Nov 22, 2013)

Wait, what!? https://twitter.com/Xbox/status/403876273463631872 <-


----------



## Hinalle K. (Nov 22, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Wait, what!? https://twitter.com/Xbox/status/403876273463631872 <-



Aww, how adorable.

Do I smell fanfiction?


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Nov 22, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Aww, how adorable.
> 
> Do I smell fanfiction?


 yep. They're gonna draw two people with logos of the console on the body instead of actual heads and have them fuck on a bed. What the fuck is wrong with me?


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 23, 2013)

Adoptables.

Legally, what's stopping me from using your character design even without your permission? Like seriously, I'd like to know.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Nov 23, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Adoptables.
> 
> Legally, what's stopping me from using your character design even without your permission? Like seriously, I'd like to know.



Damn, I was gonna ask this and someone already posted it 20 minutes before me. Seriously, what are they for? Tool for quick money making? Wheresdalove


----------



## Dodo (Nov 23, 2013)

I don't get why most people in the US culture are so competitive in a game. Even if I'm losing I'm having fun, as long as it was a good game. But people get so... angry if they lose. Maybe it's time to reevaluate your strategy as opposed to trying the same thing over and over again then...


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 23, 2013)

Dodo said:


> I don't get why most people in the US culture are so competitive in a game. Even if I'm losing I'm having fun, as long as it was a good game. But people get so... angry if they lose. Maybe it's time to reevaluate your strategy as opposed to trying the same thing over and over again then...



Oh my fucking god I _know_. I realized this too.

I don't even bother playing team-based games on American servers anymore because teamwork doesn't exist here apparently. It's like, if you want to be all lone wolf and shit then WHY ARE YOU PLAYING ON TDM?!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 23, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Oh my fucking god I _know_. I realized this too.
> 
> I don't even bother playing team-based games on American servers anymore because teamwork doesn't exist here apparently. It's like, if you want to be all lone wolf and shit then WHY ARE YOU PLAYING ON TDM?!



I tried playing with Americans on co-op/heavily team-based games and I've always had, uh, bad results.

I don't think euro culture is gamingly superior or anything, but I've noticed that co-op games seem to have a bit more popularity and go down quite well for the most part.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Nov 23, 2013)

If an angry Brit gamer were to spew insults at me I'd probably not understand a word of it anyway


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 23, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> If an angry Brit gamer were to spew insults at me I'd probably not understand a word of it anyway



http://i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg566/exdustrial/1364243817293_zpsdaff62da.gif


----------



## Hinalle K. (Nov 23, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> http://i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg566/exdustrial/1364243817293_zpsdaff62da.gif


maybe the reason people think brits aren't as mouthy as yanks is because they really have no clue whether they're being insulted


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 23, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Adoptables.
> 
> *Legally, what's stopping me from using your character design even without your permission?* Like seriously, I'd like to know.



Nothing. Nothing at all. If you aren't tracing the original image of the character but just draw the design in an all new setting you can't even be banned for that.

I could take _any_ fursona character, turn it into a character in animation or a game and make money off of that.

Now the funny thing is that taking original characters that actually _are_ legally protected by their owners (PokÃ©mon, Digimon, Disney characters, etc.) and making money off of them through commissions is _not_ perfectly fine XD Technically all these companies could make other artists stop drawing their characters for money. And considering how evil Disney is I am surprised they haven't done that already.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 23, 2013)

Dodo said:


> I don't get why most people in the US culture are so competitive in a game. Even if I'm losing I'm having fun, as long as it was a good game. But people get so... angry if they lose. Maybe it's time to reevaluate your strategy as opposed to trying the same thing over and over again then...



God help you if you ever stumble into Korea.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 23, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> God help you if you ever stumble into Korea.



I'd be surprised if they weren't part cybernetic. It's like their on a whole nother level. What I don't get is how you can play a game nonstop and wind up dying from not taking care of yourself.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 23, 2013)

Distorted said:


> What I don't get is how you can play a game nonstop and wind up dying from not taking care of yourself.



Darwinism is fun.


----------



## Demensa (Nov 23, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> Seriously, what are they for? Tool for quick money making?



That's exactly what they're for.
And they work well by the looks of it.

Why people buy them at such ridiculous prices... I don't fully understand.
Especially if they're auctioned off; the prices can soar depending on the artist.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 23, 2013)

Why I am on allergy pills and why my body is still a mucus trap.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Nov 24, 2013)

Demensa said:


> That's exactly what they're for.
> And they work well by the looks of it.
> 
> Why people buy them at such ridiculous prices... I don't fully understand.
> Especially if they're auctioned off; the prices can soar depending on the artist.



And they will likely forget about the adoptable after a week or so anyway unless it costs something like 30-40$ then it might last a month.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 24, 2013)

What goes on in mens' heads.

If I had the money, I'd consider hiring an unbiased interpreter.


----------



## Jags (Nov 24, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> What goes on in mens' heads.
> 
> If I had the money, I'd consider hiring an unbiased interpreter.



It ain't even complicated though. We are simple machines.


I don't understand why anybody liked Torchwood. It was just not a good show.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 24, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> It ain't even complicated though. We are simple machines.



Speak for yourself.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 24, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> What goes on in mens' heads.



This.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Nov 24, 2013)

why stomach gas gives me panic attacks.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Video game Stupidity

Video games which have piddling distractions that pass for stat boosts. Do I really want +2 Strength or 1% Magic Boost when I could have something more. It's the Texan in me that wants things BIG and I think if you don't bother making the rewards substantial, then don't bother making them at all. Quake had a damage boost that gave you 4X the damage! In Final Fantasy, Petrify ALWAYS works against you and you can only have at best a 25% chance of hitting them. That's so cheap! In the Mario RPG series, these spells work a majority of the time and are much more fun to use.

You should also have a right to have fun. We don't want to be forced to earn it after paying for a game. No practice sessions on a game that isn't a novelty to us, no reading tomes on how to play, no wandering aimlessly. Think about a rollercoaster- it may start out slow, but it builds your anticipation for a wonderful ride to come. You know it's going to be thrilling the moment it starts. Fail with your opening gambit and every other player will fold, except for the supernerds who will tough it out to learn how to play. Only problem- the fullness of video game bargain bins proves the impatience of video games.

Video games with plots should show, don't tell. If a villain is bad, make him bad and don't just say so. Even Nazi soldiers can be good guys and unassuming men of the cloth can be villains because we don't automatically assume the main character's value assumptions. If a man is evil, show him destroying a village, don't just say he's a commander of an imperialist army. What if this army is doing a more compassionate job of running the countries they're taking over?

And you often get conveyor-belted down a plotline you don't really want to go down. If the Big Bad is coming and has already destroyed several villages, give us three opportunities to get away and level-grind until we're ready to beat him.

Most of all, if we lose in a video game it's got to be our own damn fault and no one else's. If I lose, I'd like to think that if I tried a little harder, I could have won. And of course, I'd rather lose my character's life to a bullet or sword from an enemy than from environmental damage of falling off a platform.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 25, 2013)

People that believe sexual discrimination doesn't apply to men.

I'm all for gender equality (really, I am), but *the entire fucking point of equality is so both parties are equal*. This, what you're doing right here, is essentially trying to get even for the shit men did in the twentieth century as if we're some sort of fucking hivemind.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 25, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> People that believe sexual discrimination doesn't apply to men.
> 
> I'm all for gender equality (really, I am), but *the entire fucking point of equality is so both parties are equal*. This, what you're doing right here, is essentially trying to get even for the shit men did in the twentieth century as if we're some sort of fucking hivemind.



this entirely. it seems to have gotten to people's heads that the sexual discrimination only happens to women. As a female, I can attest that it's bullshit. It doesn't matter what gender you are or consider yourself to be, discrimination can happen to ANYONE.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 25, 2013)

Worse is when people think that discrimination just plain doesn't exist any more. Men, women, race, orientation etc.

Do they live under a rock?


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 25, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Worse is when people think that discrimination just plain doesn't exist any more. Men, women, race, orientation etc.
> 
> Do they live under a rock?



try underground, or in their cute little dollhouse mansions sipping their thousand dollar tea in their pretty little china cups.


----------



## Arianna Dragoness (Nov 25, 2013)

I don't understand why some jobs today require you to have a college education in order to get hired when you obviously don't NEED a college degree to do the job. For example, sanitation worker. What level of education do you really need to pick up garbage?


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Nov 25, 2013)

Why M rated games like GTA 5 have more little kids on the mic than the actual targeted audience.


----------



## Jags (Nov 25, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> People that believe sexual discrimination doesn't apply to men.
> 
> I'm all for gender equality (really, I am), but *the entire fucking point of equality is so both parties are equal*. This, what you're doing right here, is essentially trying to get even for the shit men did in the twentieth century as if we're some sort of fucking hivemind.



It's the same with racism.

Just lately I was told a local nursery had changed it from 'Baa Baa Black Sheep' to 'White Sheep', _As if that was any less racist_


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 25, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> It's the same with racism.
> 
> Just lately I was told a local nursery had changed it from 'Baa Baa Black Sheep' to 'White Sheep', _As if that was any less racist_



Nope.

Okay.

Yes.

I'm done.

Goodbye, Earth.

Fuck you very much.

_*ollies out*_


----------



## NeoVerona (Nov 25, 2013)

SkyboundTerror said:


> - The Xbox One



When people need help and don't get it. 

Why cats run away from the litter box.


----------



## Arianna Dragoness (Nov 25, 2013)

I don't understand why you can't say you don't like something and have it left at that without having to justify or give reasons why you don't like it.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Nov 25, 2013)

Arianna Dragoness said:


> I don't understand why you can't say you don't like something and have it left at that without having to justify or give reasons why you don't like it.


 This is why I hate giving my opinions. There's people who think my opinion isn't relevant and tell me I shouldn't have it, because it's not a valid reason or a reason that satisfies them in order to be good enough to have that opinion.


----------



## Saga (Nov 25, 2013)

NeoVerona said:


> When people need help and don't get it.
> 
> Why cats run away from the litter box.


why people just dont use the normal system font


----------



## aardwolfsGathering (Nov 25, 2013)

How my dogs can somehow always hear when there's another dog or one of the dozens of stray cats that live around here out by the dumpsters, even though it's across the parking lot, and sometimes even when they're in a different part of the house. Or why they insist on barking at them every chance they get. :|


----------



## Carnau (Nov 25, 2013)

There are many times where I don't understand furries ~then I realize I'm not really supposed to so then I go eat some ice cream c:


----------



## Aleu (Nov 25, 2013)

Carnau said:


> There are many times where I don't understand furries ~then I realize I'm not really supposed to so then I go eat some ice cream c:



why can't everything be solved by ice cream or frozen yogurt?


----------



## Carnau (Nov 25, 2013)

Aleu said:


> why can't everything be solved by ice cream or frozen yogurt?



I know, right..? Apparently I've got this in the baggy.


----------



## Ansitru (Nov 26, 2013)

People who accept rude-as-hell requests for _free art_ and still draw gorgeous pictures for entitled brats.
It wouldn't hurt some people to learn how to say "no". Seriously. 

If I see how some people on the free art-forum here are treated as machines who need to deliver "NOW NOW NOW", I cringe.


----------



## Saga (Nov 26, 2013)

People who get all uppity about some "huge gigantic issue >:C" but wont actually do anything about it except bitch on the internet.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 26, 2013)

I don't understand why people still upload random things like dollmaker bullshit to art sites.
Tumblr is _right fucking there._


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 26, 2013)

Saga said:


> People who get all uppity about some "huge gigantic issue >:C" but wont actually do anything about it except bitch on the internet.



WHAT ARE YOU GONNA DO ABOUT IT HUH?


----------



## Hinalle K. (Nov 26, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> WHAT ARE YOU GONNA DO ABOUT IT HUH?


bitch about it on the internet I guess

man, I'd like some ice cream


----------



## Carnau (Nov 26, 2013)

Let's all have some ice cream = answer to the universe :V
I don't understand extroverts. I don't mean this in a rude way, I just sort of envy them is all.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 27, 2013)

Why people say Mindless Self Indulgence has changed in any significant way.

I don't get it. The only album that was even remotely abnormal for them was _If_, but it was still a good album. Not to mention the fact that they bounced back to their usual stuff with _How I Learned to Stop Giving a Shit and Love Mindless Self Indulgence_.

The only real change was the fanbase when Lyn-Z married that guy from My Chemical Romance.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 27, 2013)

I dont understand how the only way to deal with 3 escaped wolves in this day and age is to kill them...


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 28, 2013)

cats obsesion with boxes


----------



## Willow (Nov 28, 2013)

Why people are constantly surprised that people are still capable of being ignorant. It's not so much a matter of "racism/homophobia/etc. still exists" as it is people are just still capable of being ignorant in general.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Nov 28, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> I dont understand how the only way to deal with 3 escaped wolves in this day and age is to kill them...



They did catch two though, I think.

It's sad, because the police must have specifically called in a weapons unit for this, while darts or traps could have been used. I guess it's because wolves ARE big and these ones wouldn't be so afraid of humans. If they approached someone thinking "food plz", it could have turned ugly fast.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 28, 2013)

Willow said:


> Why people are constantly surprised that people are still capable of being ignorant. It's not so much a matter of "racism/homophobia/etc. still exists" as it is people are just still capable of being ignorant in general.



They're one and the same.  Racism doesn't always put on a pointy white hood for you to know it when you see it.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 28, 2013)

Why there isn't a whorehouse for furries called HELL so then they can literally go yiff in hell


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Nov 29, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Why there isn't a whorehouse for furries called HELL so then they can literally go yiff in hell


 Do we really deserve it?


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 29, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Do we really deserve it?



yes :V


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 29, 2013)

Empathy.

I'm Autistic so that's expected.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 29, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> Empathy.
> 
> I'm Autistic so that's expected.



I hope you're talking about the expression of empathy and not the actual feeling of empathy.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 29, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I hope you're talking about the expression of empathy and not the actual feeling of empathy.



The expression, more or less. But I have a problem with both. :c


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 29, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> The expression, more or less. But I have a problem with both. :c



I find I'm a little too empathetic at times, but it buggers me because I don't really know how to show that to other people, it kinda escapes me.

It seems that a lot of "normal" people express empathy as a knee-jerk uncontrollable reaction that's just natural.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 29, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> cats obsesion with boxes


For a second I read that as 'cats obsession with foxes'.
Gah, I'm such a furry.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 29, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I find I'm a little too empathetic at times, but it buggers me because I don't really know how to show that to other people, it kinda escapes me.
> 
> It seems that a lot of "normal" people express empathy as a knee-jerk uncontrollable reaction that's just natural.



Really? Yeah I guess I can be at times too, even more so as I have grown and learned how to put logic a head of emotional response. 

But growing up and being ADHD _and _Autistic creates a rather volatile mix where on the emotional spectrum I would often be one extreme, or the other; well, at least that's what everyone who knew/knows me told me.

It doesn't really bother me to much, it just means I have to think about it more before I act emotionally.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 29, 2013)

Censored limp bizkit's songs, like what the f***


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 29, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Censored limp bizkit's songs, like what the f***



Censored songs _about_ censorship are the worst.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 29, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Censored songs _about_ censorship are the worst.



lol that's fucked up


----------



## Thatch (Nov 29, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Censored songs _about_ censorship are the worst.



Censoring the censorship speech in South Park really takes the cake though. Two full minutes of BLEEEEP.


----------



## Leo McDowd (Nov 29, 2013)

I don't understand Furbies.


----------



## Saga (Nov 29, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Censored songs _about_ censorship are the worst.


ah, censorship

because when I see f***, I have no idea what's hiding behind all those stars

none


----------



## TheRH100 (Nov 29, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Why there isn't a whorehouse for furries called HELL so then they can literally go yiff in hell


A nice little town in Michigan, perfect for that kind of convention.

Also I don't understand american politics.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 29, 2013)

Leo McDowd said:


> I don't understand Furbies.



Ahahaha, I used to have one of those.

Shit came straight from the Fifth Circle of Hell, I swear...


----------



## Lobar (Nov 29, 2013)

So the latest right-wing meme is that Thanksgiving is about how collectivism had brought early America to the brink of starvation until they were saved by embracing private property.

How anyone can have such an utter lack of self-awareness is beyond me.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 29, 2013)

Lobar said:


> So the latest right-wing meme is that Thanksgiving is about how collectivism had brought early America to the brink of starvation until they were saved by embracing private property.
> 
> How anyone can have such an utter lack of self-awareness is beyond me.



Perhaps it's simply a joke.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Nov 29, 2013)

Emos. You don't need to wear your little sister's pants and have your hair combed to the side to show people that you like to cry over little things.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 29, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Emos. You don't need to wear your little sister's pants and have your hair combed to the side to show people that you like to cry over little things.



U FOKKEN WOT M8?


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Nov 29, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> U FOKKEN WOT M8?


 http://tinyurl.com/olrzq5r


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 29, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Emos. You don't need to wear your little sister's pants and have your hair combed to the side to show people that you like to cry over little things.



Emos are just goths in disguise.

Or is that the other way around?


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Nov 29, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> Emos are just goths in disguise.
> 
> Or is that the other way around?


 They both like to separate themselves from the world, but at the same time go whoring for attention, like me.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 30, 2013)

I don't get Doctor Who. I've watched old and new episodes. I don't get it.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 30, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Perhaps it's simply a joke.



Except it isn't.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 30, 2013)

Black metal makeup.

I just...

What?


----------



## Zeitzbach (Nov 30, 2013)

Utah is name fitting for a country yet it's a state.

WHYYYYY
WHYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 30, 2013)

Lobar said:


> So the latest right-wing meme is that Thanksgiving is about how collectivism had brought early America to the brink of starvation until they were saved by embracing private property.
> 
> How anyone can have such an utter lack of self-awareness is beyond me.



I still don't understand celebrating receiving hospitality from a people that your ancestors decimated.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 30, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Black metal makeup.
> 
> I just...
> 
> What?



2kvlt4u


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 30, 2013)

Gibby said:


> 2kvlt4u



I mean most of these people are thirty-something years old for fuck's sake.

I feel as if I'd appreciate black metal a lot more if it weren't for that gimmick.


----------



## Jags (Nov 30, 2013)

Sometimes, my own mind

I'll say something,  laugh, then realise I don't even really get it


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 30, 2013)

I don't understand why the sculptors of the original base for this figure that my fiance bought from the internet thought it fitting to give her labia grooves through her suit.

It's a really nice figure, otherwise.
But seriously, _what the fuck_, Japan?

I think this character is like 14, too?
Ugh. Ew.
At least you can't see it in most positions that the figure sits, though.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 30, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I don't understand why the sculptors of the original base for this figure that my fiance bought from the internet thought it fitting to give her labia grooves through her suit.
> 
> It's a really nice figure, otherwise.
> But seriously, _what the fuck_, Japan?
> ...



... what the fuck?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 30, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I don't understand why the sculptors of the original base for this figure that my fiance bought from the internet thought it fitting to give her labia grooves through her suit.
> 
> It's a really nice figure, otherwise.
> But seriously, _what the fuck_, Japan?
> ...


The age of consent in Japan is like 13.
They make the most questionable collectibles and characters because of that :/


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Nov 30, 2013)

I don't understand my tendency to avoid success. I don't know... when something is going to turn out positively, I just don't go ahead and do it. I was looking for a place to do my first practicum as a student in truck mechanics and there was this Freightliner dealership very close to me. I wanted to give it a try but for some obscure reason I waited and waited. Last week I found out one of my classmates has been accepted at that very place. I still went to the dealership last Friday and asked if they were still accepting students for practicums... "Sure, we do". 5 minutes and it was done C: Definitely my easiest job-related success ever LOL.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 30, 2013)

JerryFoxcoon said:


> I don't understand my tendency to avoid success. I don't know... when something is going to turn out positively, I just don't go ahead and do it. I was looking for a place to do my first practicum as a student in truck mechanics and there was this Freightliner dealership very close to me. I wanted to give it a try but for some obscure reason I waited and waited. Last week I found out one of my classmates has been accepted at that very place. I still went to the dealership last Friday and asked if they were still accepting students for practicums... "Sure, we do". 5 minutes and it was done C: Definitely my easiest job-related success ever LOL.


Anxiety, perhaps?

I procrastinate everything important to hell and back because anxiety.
To the point where it's screwed me over on too many occasions to count.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 1, 2013)

Why there's an entire category for "Gay & Lesbian Movies" on Netflix.

Like... how the fuck does that work?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 1, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Why there's an entire category for "Gay & Lesbian Movies" on Netflix.
> 
> Like... how the fuck does that work?



Movies with gay or lesbians as the main character? Away from that I'm clueless


----------



## Lobar (Dec 1, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Why there's an entire category for "Gay & Lesbian Movies" on Netflix.
> 
> Like... how the fuck does that work?



Makes sense to me.  There's plenty of movies where homosexuality is a central focus of the plot.

Just off the top of my head, there's Brokeback Mountain, Philadelphia, Milk, The Laramie Project, But I'm A Cheerleader, and the Rocky Horror Picture Show.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 1, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Makes sense to me.  There's plenty of movies where homosexuality is a central focus of the plot.
> 
> Just off the top of my head, there's Brokeback Mountain, Philadelphia, Milk, The Laramie Project, But I'm A Cheerleader, and the Rocky Horror Picture Show.



I meant why are they acting as if it's an actual film genre parallel to categories such as comedy or action?

Same goes for "independent movies".


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 1, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> I mean most of these people are thirty-something years old for fuck's sake.
> 
> I feel as if I'd appreciate black metal a lot more if it weren't for that gimmick.



Check out Vegan Black Metal Chef on youtube if you haven't already


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 1, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> The age of consent in Japan is like 13.



That explains a lot actually.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 1, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> I meant why are they acting as if it's an actual film genre parallel to categories such as comedy or action?
> 
> Same goes for "independent movies".



I'm sure they work like tags and they show up in their respective actual genres as well.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 2, 2013)

Those "Ask me" thing. I tried and just make one purely for personality sorting and it was like "Yeah haha fun".

-5 minutes later-

"Why did I waste time on that again?"


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 3, 2013)

The popularity of skunk anthros in the late 90's.

I mean, I'm not complaining at all, but like half of the 90's furry art I've seen (which is not much at all actually) contains some skunk character.

the other half is just foxes


----------



## Lobar (Dec 3, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> The popularity of skunk anthros in the late 90's.
> 
> I mean, I'm not complaining at all, but like half of the 90's furry art I've seen (which is not much at all actually) contains some skunk character.
> 
> the other half is just foxes



Probably due to Sabrina Online.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 3, 2013)

Concentration,  I have no mental discipline to focus on this dissertation. However, I do have an ADHD test this week, that might answer questions.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 7, 2013)

wat


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 7, 2013)

People who move their clocks back or forward 5 minutes.
Is it that hard just to react to normal time by that offset?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 7, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> People who move their clocks back or forward 5 minutes.
> Is it that hard just to react to normal time by that offset?



Maybe the folk who have their clocks ahead of time have set it like that for a purpose.
I know I have, I live by my clock and I am never late.

I don't know what is the reason one would have it 5minutes late though.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 7, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Maybe the folk who have their clocks ahead of time have set it like that for a purpose.
> I know I have, I live by my clock and I am never late.
> 
> I don't know what is the reason one would have it 5minutes late though.



It's strange though, just set your alarms earlier, or react to 7:50 instead of 8:00.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 7, 2013)

Or stop being a lazy bum and correct your clock's time.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 7, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Or stop being a lazy bum and correct your clock's time.


Haha, I live by my clock and calendar, I have a cloud calendar which has daily plans (mainly because I've discovered I have ADD, and it's a little better discipline for me to know what I'm doing.) All my tasks and events have 30 or 15 minute reminders. I don't understand time changes when there is alarms and reminders.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 7, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> It's strange though, just set your alarms earlier, or react to 7:50 instead of 8:00.



It doesn't feel as bad waking up at 6 than when it is 5:55. 
And it is easier to work with. I don't exactly know why.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 7, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> It doesn't feel as bad waking up at 6 than when it is 5:55.
> And it is easier to work with. I don't exactly know why.



It's strange, I wonder if anyone has looked into it, (to google scholar!)
I always wake up at quarter to the hour, allow three 5 minute snoozes, helps me wake up easier.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Dec 8, 2013)

How FA has persisted into this day and age.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Dec 8, 2013)

Why my ferrets use the litter box, but now also use the area _around _the litter box.

WHY, FUZZIES?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 8, 2013)

How-H-H-How could you have done _d-_*d-*done this? done this? You weren't meant to be so _i-_i-i-i-important, and now you thi-t-t-think to_ destr_oy you think to destroyy mee_eee_eee?
How dare you? How dare you, insect? _Insect._ How dare you interrupt my ascendancy?
Y-*y-*Y-You are nothing. A-A-A _A-_A wretched bag of flesh. What are you _co-_compared comp_a_red to my ma_gmag_mmagnificence?


----------



## SL1PSH0D (Dec 8, 2013)

The post above mine. THAT'S what I don't understand.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 8, 2013)

Cantonese. My friend tried to teach me literally one word and I spent about 10 minutes saying it wrong over and over again until she told me to give up.

Also, the appeal in butts. And boobs.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 8, 2013)

The noises that our cat makes at night.

I've NEVER actually _seen_ him when he makes them. He just gets closer and louder.

This is how people die in horror movies.


----------



## Jags (Dec 9, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Also, the appeal in butts. And boobs.



I wanna say because they're awesome, but in all honesty I don't actually know a serious answer. Just 'cos, I guess?


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 9, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> I wanna say because they're awesome, but in all honesty I don't actually know a serious answer. Just 'cos, I guess?



My lesbian friend says I have a nice ass but I'm really confused because I don't get why. It's really weird. I assumed that my butt would actually be pretty bad cuz I'm kinda squishy, but apparently not? I just don't understand it. And boobs are just... ew...


----------



## LadyToorima (Dec 9, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Also, the appeal in butts. And boobs.



So you're attracted to stick figures? 



Blissful.Oblivion said:


> My lesbian friend says I have a nice ass but I'm really confused because I don't get why. It's really weird. I assumed that my butt would actually be pretty bad cuz I'm kinda squishy, but apparently not? I just don't understand it. And boobs are just... ew...



Unless your friend has touched your ass and knows it's squishy then they just like how it looks. And boobs are fantastic.


----------



## Jags (Dec 9, 2013)

LadyToorima said:


> And boobs are fantastic.



I can get behind this. It's a very popular opinion though


----------



## Hinalle K. (Dec 9, 2013)

Boobs are real unattractive to me. They're not even sexual, imo.

Dem butts, though. Mmph.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 9, 2013)

Why is the rum always gone?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 9, 2013)

Why this plate sized steak I am cooking right now smells so damn goooood!!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 9, 2013)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> Why my ferrets use the litter box, but now also use the area _around _the litter box.
> 
> WHY, FUZZIES?



Your ferret shit on a litter box? Why are you complaining? You want em to shit all over your house?



Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Also, the appeal in butts. And boobs.



I don't know bro, boobs are awesome, it's on our dna I guess, what I don't understand is paraphilias


----------



## Milo (Dec 9, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> wat



I saw another comment on youtube that nelson mandela helped a brony come out.

what the hell


----------



## SL1PSH0D (Dec 9, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Also, the appeal in butts. And boobs.


Specify large boobs, and I'll back you on this one. There's just something so charming and fashionable about little boobs~


----------



## Milo (Dec 9, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Also, the appeal in butts. And boobs.



butts need not be explained. it's simply an unexplainable woundrous phenomenon.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 9, 2013)

Why netflix is so overrated.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 9, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Why netflix is so overrated.


I know, and it never had the movies I wanted to watch.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 9, 2013)

Milo said:


> butts need not be explained. it's simply an unexplainable woundrous phenomenon.





SL1PSH0D said:


> Specify large boobs, and I'll back you on this one. There's just something so charming and fashionable about little boobs~



y'all are crazy :l haha




LadyToorima said:


> So you're attracted to stick figures?
> 
> Unless your friend has touched your ass and knows it's squishy then they just like how it looks. And boobs are fantastic.



Very c; Stick figures are tha sexiesttt
She has. Which is one of the reasons I'm even more confused. :l Maybe it's not as squishy as I think...?


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 9, 2013)

...Why? Not even because Yogscast is a shit channel undeserving to be in a good game like this, but it's not even Sega related. Like Danica Patrick. They're just tossing in characters now. lol


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 10, 2013)

The Cowboys. L Frank Baum would have loved this team- the head coach has no courage, the team has no heart, and Jerry Jones has no brains. And there isn't a wizard who is going to make it any better.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 10, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> The Cowboys. L Frank Baum would have loved this team- the head coach has no courage, the team has no heart, and Jerry Jones has no brains. And there isn't a wizard who is going to make it any better.


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1zABvk_7wg I still think that's funny.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 10, 2013)

NerdyMunk said:


> I know, and it never had the movies I wanted to watch.



Sometimes it's really dissapointing


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 10, 2013)

Android's stupidly small internal memory... okay I get that, the internal memory is full of crap that I've never used, can I at least move some apps to the SD Card? No, NOPE? FUCK OFF YOU CUNT


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 10, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> Android's stupidly small internal memory... okay I get that, the internal memory is full of crap that I've never used, can I at least move some apps to the SD Card? No, NOPE? FUCK OFF YOU CUNT



Some phones can, need a few tweak apps. I worked on a htc (chacha?) once, was terrible programmed phone.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 10, 2013)

I don't understand this phone with apps jargon


----------



## Inpw (Dec 10, 2013)

Traffic on a straight piece of highway with no intersections that magically originate and just as magically vanishes with no real reason.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 10, 2013)

Accretion said:


> Traffic on a straight piece of highway with no intersections that magically originate and just as magically vanishes with no real reason.



Are you playing GTA?


----------



## Inpw (Dec 10, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Are you playing GTA?



lol no but it must be something like that. Cars appearing out of nowhere or something.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 10, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1zABvk_7wg I still think that's funny.



And it's not Romo's fault anymore, even. At the start of the year, Jones said he wanted the team to accomodate his quarterback's strength. That's hypocritical because not even the best offense in history could possibly score enough points to overcome this horrendous defense. Numerous times this season, the offense has done enough to win only to have the defense botch everything in the last few minutes. The best highlight of last night was Ditka's retirement.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3H8H8CSzLQ


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 10, 2013)

Accretion said:


> lol no but it must be something like that. Cars appearing out of nowhere or something.



Speaking of cars, I don't understand how in an overtaking lane speed past you just to pull over in front of you just to slow down.
They could easily pull in behind you and not overtake, go their speed and be happy but they'd rather overtake then slow down to their speed :s


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 10, 2013)

Why I haven't gone to bed yet. :C


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 10, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Some phones can, need a few tweak apps. I worked on a htc (chacha?) once, was terrible programmed phone.


I can't find a tweak app that works, I tried App2SD and it was totally useless



Aleu said:


> I don't understand this phone with apps jargon


They ain't even phones anymore, they're tiny computers


----------



## Lobar (Dec 10, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> Android's stupidly small internal memory... okay I get that, the internal memory is full of crap that I've never used, can I at least move some apps to the SD Card? No, NOPE? FUCK OFF YOU CUNT



Back up all your files, flash cyanogenmod, take back control of your own hardware.


----------



## Milo (Dec 10, 2013)

NerdyMunk said:


> I know, and it never had the movies I wanted to watch.



I'd rather pay $8 a month to watch a bunch of things I love, at the price of a few things not being included, than pay $80 a month for a cable setup that has a thousand shit channels, 999 of which have absolutely nothing good


----------



## Jags (Dec 10, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Speaking of cars, I don't understand how in an overtaking lane speed past you just to pull over in front of you just to slow down.
> They could easily pull in behind you and not overtake, go their speed and be happy but they'd rather overtake then slow down to their speed :s



Making a stand damnit! I will overtake, despite no intention to speed!

I just don't understand other drivers, really.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 10, 2013)

People still using the cm-gram-second system. It's a conspiracy to make me get the wrong answers.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 10, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> People still using the cm-gram-second system. It's a conspiracy to make me get the wrong answers.



Would you rather use inches, ounces, and the timespan of a King's fart?


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 10, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Would you rather use inches, ounces, and the timespan of a King's fart?



laughed and sneezed at the same time and it huuuuuuurt


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 11, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Making a stand damnit! I will overtake, despite no intention to speed!
> 
> I just don't understand other drivers, really.



If the left lane is free, I drive like a tool to piss them off, if they go to overtake when I know full well they'll go slower, I'll prevent them overtaking me.. 
My little old 206 has some kick to her


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 11, 2013)

People who reply to posts by saying "this", yet they don't actually this the post.  Don't we have that button for a reason?


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 11, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> People who reply to posts by saying "this", yet they don't actually this the post.  Don't we have that button for a reason?


this :v


----------



## Milo (Dec 11, 2013)

why professional porn is still a thing. acting during sex isn't hot


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 11, 2013)

Milo said:


> why professional porn is still a thing. acting during sex isn't hot



This is so accurate it's not even funny.


----------



## SL1PSH0D (Dec 11, 2013)

Milo said:


> why professional porn is still a thing. acting during sex isn't hot


People who know their favorite porn stars by name, and mention them to you like you should know them to.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 11, 2013)

Milo said:


> why professional porn is still a thing. acting during sex isn't hot


 but the acting could be what turns them on, like a fetish.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 11, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> but the acting could be what turns them on, like a fetish.


You mean there is a fetish where people pretending they like sex makes them want it more?


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 11, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> You mean there is a fetish where people pretending they like sex makes them want it more?



Bad as it is, let's face it, sex is NOT as good as "pro" porn makes it out to be. Not unless you TRULY love and "know" your partner. So it's no stretch of the mind to imagine why people get off to it.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 11, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Bad as it is, let's face it, sex is NOT as good as "pro" porn makes it out to be. Not unless you TRULY love and "know" your partner. So it's no stretch of the mind to imagine why people get off to it.



You're such a romantic :3c


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 11, 2013)

wat 

I just figure it would make sense. o//o


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 11, 2013)

Fake sex people don't tell you how weird that kinky idea you just had really is. Real people do. :c


----------



## dialup (Dec 11, 2013)

SL1PSH0D said:


> People who know their favorite porn stars by name, and mention them to you like you should know them to.



I have never understood this either. The only porn star I know is like, James Deen, but that's because he's a fucking goof and does things like that Seinfeld porn parody and the "Lemon Stealing Whores" one.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 11, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> You mean there is a fetish where people pretending they like sex makes them want it more?


 I mean like people act as something during sex to make them turned on, especially in front of a camera. Kind of like a play, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 11, 2013)

I just... why? Why is this real?


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 11, 2013)

I don't understand. Japanese stuff can have the CHEESIEST music and it's still awesome (usually).
Like what? Really? Seriously?

Why are they all so good? They're so bad! But I love them to pieces. @-@


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Dec 11, 2013)

I have never, EVER understood the alleged humor behind "Guess what?  Chicken butt."  Really...even as a kid, it seemed stupid to me.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 11, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> I just... why? Why is this real?


 Why is this real? http://www.gamespot.com/articles/sn...4-release-date-in-weird-trailer/1100-6416664/ lmao


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 11, 2013)

Rates of growth and decay that do not remain constant. For instance, if you dropped a ball from 280 ft and it fell at ten feet its first second, it would actually not take 28 seconds to land. Instead, while I can't remember the exact number from that math problem, it would take 7 or 8 seconds to land, and the number was as random as you could imagine. Another interesting fact is that from 560 ft. you don't double the amount of time it would take. Why doesn't falling speed double or half when you divide or multiply the height of the building?

Another good example is calculating interest. We know it's Principle times rate times time. I=prt. However, if that interest were to itself collect interest then knowing the exact answer is much more needlessly complex to figure out.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 11, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Rates of growth and decay that do not remain constant. For instance, if you dropped a ball from 280 ft and it fell at ten feet its first second, it would actually not take 28 seconds to land. Instead, while I can't remember the exact number from that math problem, it would take 7 or 8 seconds to land, and the number was as random as you could imagine. Another interesting fact is that from 560 ft. you don't double the amount of time it would take. Why doesn't falling speed double or half when you divide or multiply the height of the building?.



Ooh, yay! Math! Physics! I don't know enough about physics yet but I do know this! This thing _is_ constant, just not the part you're looking at. The constant part is the force being enacted on it. The speed is a function of time. It doesn't double or half when you double/half the distance because it's an exponential function. Also it would drop 9.8 meters in its first second unless it had an initial velocity that was not equal to 0. Forgive me if any of this is not 100% correct, it's been a little while. P:


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 11, 2013)

Politically correct people.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 12, 2013)

Why I like the smell of wet dog @_@


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 12, 2013)

I don't understand people who sleep with their phone next to their bed, and complain about being called awake in the middle of the night.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 12, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Rates of growth and decay that do not remain constant. For instance, if you dropped a ball from 280 ft and it fell at ten feet its first second, it would actually not take 28 seconds to land. Instead, while I can't remember the exact number from that math problem, it would take 7 or 8 seconds to land, and the number was as random as you could imagine. Another interesting fact is that from 560 ft. you don't double the amount of time it would take. Why doesn't falling speed double or half when you divide or multiply the height of the building?
> 
> Another good example is calculating interest. We know it's Principle times rate times time. I=prt. However, if that interest were to itself collect interest then knowing the exact answer is much more needlessly complex to figure out.



Things speed up as they fall...

If you ignore air resistance these equations  will be useful: 
http://upload.wikimedia.org/math/4/3/6/436357594271ec28379aa9b0e6342b5a.png 
S is distance, a is acceleration, t is time, u is initial velocity and v is final velocity.
Gravity asserts a constant acceleration over small changes in height, as someone else mentioned, which means these problems aren't that bad.


----------



## Milo (Dec 12, 2013)

why people make it a goal to be banned from something, and then brag about it. if it's an achievement to you, then think of it as an xbox 360 achievement worth 0 gamer points.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 12, 2013)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I don't understand people who sleep with their phone next to their bed, and complain about being called awake in the middle of the night.



Same! Actually, I honestly don't even understand how your phone can even actually wake you up in the middle of the night... Maybe I just sleep really heavy...


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 12, 2013)

Geology in general. :c


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 13, 2013)

Why my hair won't stay in a braid for more than 30 minutes ;c
Also, on the topic of braids, how the game Braid got its name :l Did I miss something in it?


----------



## Golden (Dec 13, 2013)

-The appeal of Twitter
-The appeal of reality TV
-Impatient drivers
-Individualism (in the political sense)
-Anti-intellectualism
-People who oppose internet anonymity
-People who oppose free speech
-the entire atheist/theist debate

%shawtsfrd


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 13, 2013)

Lecturers who lose patience or hate people who ask for help. 
I'm sorry, but if you don't have the patience to help people, you're in the wrong profession.

It takes more than knowledge to be a good teacher.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 13, 2013)

why the fuck I cant fall asleep anymore without some kind of sleeping aid.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 13, 2013)

Why 95% of furfags are politically correct assholes. Only like 5% of the fucking people I can get along with.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 13, 2013)

I don't even know what 'political correctness' is anymore.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 13, 2013)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I don't even know what 'political correctness' is anymore.


 Douchebags who always have to 1UP everyone in politics. Well that's my interpretation. Pretty much 95% of furries who are left-wing. That's how it seems to me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm guessing your definition of 'politically correct' is actually 'people who I don't agree with,'.


----------



## Willow (Dec 13, 2013)

UPS
They called me this morning to tell me there was a problem with my address and then said there was no problem when I called them back. :I



Fallowfox said:


> I'm guessing your definition of 'politically correct' is actually 'people who I don't agree with,'.


More like, 'people who correct me'.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 13, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Douchebags who always have to 1UP everyone in politics. Well that's my interpretation. Pretty much 95% of furries who are left-wing. That's how it seems to me.



I have no clue what you are talking about. Could you explain again with a little less... slang?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 13, 2013)

Why RP is banned on FAF.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 13, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> Why RP is banned on FAF.


Because clutter


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 13, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> Why RP is banned on FAF.





d.batty said:


> Because clutter



That and the danger of it leaking into other parts of the boards or dragging in annoying fluffy drooling cuddlerapers.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 13, 2013)

Gibby said:


> That and the danger of it leaking into other parts of the boards or dragging in annoying fluffy drooling cuddlerapers.



That's because some bitches got no self-control. :V

But, whatever.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 13, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> That's because some bitches got no self-control. :V
> 
> But, whatever.


Mr. Fox, roleplayers don't have self-control.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 13, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> Mr. Fox, roleplayers don't have self-control.



I do. ;~;


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 13, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> That's because some bitches got no self-control. :V
> 
> But, whatever.





Mr. Fox said:


> I do. ;~;



Whether or not _you_ have self-control is irrelevant. By allowing RP on the forums, it opens up the gates and gives a green light to a lot of people who most likely don't have any self-control to speak of.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 13, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Whether or not _you_ have self-control is irrelevant. By allowing RP on the forums, it opens up the gates and gives a green light to a lot of people who most likely don't have any self-control to speak of.



Yeah you have a point. And I could go on about setting rules and the threat of suspension or being banned if said rules are broken.

But RP here has obviously failed in the past, so I wont push the issue and leave it for other forums that allow it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 13, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> Yeah you have a point. And I could go on about setting rules and the threat of suspension or being banned if said rules are broken.
> 
> But RP here has obviously failed in the past, so I wont push the issue and leave it for other forums that allow it.



In all honesty I wouldn't mind an RP section of the forums for general stuff like adventure or whatever and I'd most likely not feel like participating. But it's the flood it can unleash which is a potential problem. The best case scenario is that it'd bring in a bunch of decent folk who happen to see RP as a selling point, but the worst will be yiffymurrpurrspooge all over the place.

And with places such as the General Time Wasting Thread being created, it's been shown that FAF's hiding older members or altogether new people are completely incapable of following simple rules and guidelines despite the threat of this fancy new privelige being completely taken away from everyone.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 13, 2013)

Gibby said:


> In all honesty I wouldn't mind an RP section of the forums for general stuff like adventure or whatever and I'd most likely not feel like participating. But it's the flood it can unleash which is a potential problem. The best case scenario is that it'd bring in a bunch of decent folk who happen to see RP as a selling point, but the worst will be yiffymurrpurrspooge all over the place.
> 
> And with places such as the General Time Wasting Thread being created, it's been shown that FAF's hiding older members or altogether new people are completely incapable of following simple rules and guidelines despite the threat of this fancy new privelige being completely taken away from everyone.


I agree.  Honestly, the best place to roleplay with friends of the forum is in the privacy of pm's where no one else can see it.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 13, 2013)

I... just don't understand the appeal of RP generally. >.> I've tried it, and always just found myself thinking I should probably write a story instead and lose interest. Probably I'm a creative control freak.

Also: health insurance. A lady came to my house to help me pick a plan, and the thought occurred that _this woman pays for her house and food by helping people sort out wtf kind of insurance they need, it is that complex_. 

At least I won't have to live in terror of the emergency room anymore.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 13, 2013)

gorgonops said:


> I... just don't understand the appeal of RP generally. >.> I've tried it, and always just found myself thinking I should probably write a story instead and lose interest. Probably I'm a creative control freak.



I see how it's fun in its own way, but typing to denote my action makes me cringe inside.

I'm not a very good first-person roleplayer at all. I'm not the only person with this problem, apparently.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 13, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I see how it's fun in its own way, but typing to denote my action makes me cringe inside.
> 
> I'm not a very good first-person roleplayer at all. I'm not the only person with this problem, apparently.



Oh blerg, I tried first-person maybe _twice_. Didn't care for that at all.

I've done the kind that's basically round-robin writing, a few paragraphs at a time from different characters' perspectives. I can see the collaborative aspect being a draw for some, but I found the pressure to be prompt and clever because someone else was waiting on me outweighed any of the initial fun of it. It always ends up feeling like an obligation that I don't care for.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 13, 2013)

Why the looney toons characters peek into an anus before the show starts. http://tinyurl.com/6qnwov


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 13, 2013)

Why my pants feel so weird when I watch ponies.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 13, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Why my pants feel so weird when I watch ponies.



THe last time someone taught Discord about love, he was put in a rather

Hard position.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 13, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> THe last time someone taught Discord about love, he was put in a rather
> 
> Hard position.



She sat down on my pixie stick.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 14, 2013)

I don't get why people find the Water Temple from Ocarina of Time so hard. Aside from Dark Link. :s


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 14, 2013)

It wasn't. I also REALLY don't get why people found Bongo Bongo impossible. He can be destroyed in 70 seconds with no damage OR the Lens of Truth. But people sucked so hard they returned the game. lol


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 14, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> I don't get why people find the Water Temple from Ocarina of Time so hard. Aside from Dark Link. :s


 I heard that level is broken and you can't finish the game which was fixed on later ports of the game such as the 3DS version.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 14, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I heard that level is broken and you can't finish the game which was fixed on later ports of the game such as the 3DS version.



The Water Temple? Broken? Like, on the original N64? I kind of... beat it... there.....


----------



## Lobar (Dec 14, 2013)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I don't even know what 'political correctness' is anymore.



The social backlash generated against bigoted comments expressed publicly.  It's a term made to sound like this is actually a bad thing.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 14, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> I don't get why people find the Water Temple from Ocarina of Time so hard. Aside from Dark Link. :s


I fucking hate, haaaate the boss of that temple.

But the temple, itself, has gotten way the fuck easier in subsequent playthroughs since I was a kid.

Actually, I tend to get lost more in the Forest Temple than anything else in that game.


----------



## Saga (Dec 14, 2013)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I don't even know what 'political correctness' is anymore.


Slightly fabricated conversation

"He is a black man wi-"
AFRICAN AMERICAN
"What?"
BLACK IS RACIST. 
"But he was born in the US"
STILL AN AFRICAN
"And he's of jamaican decent"
YOU HEAR DIS GUY? HE HATES BLACK PEOPLE!


----------



## Lobar (Dec 14, 2013)

Saga said:


> Slightly fabricated conversation
> 
> "He is a black man wi-"
> AFRICAN AMERICAN
> ...



"slightly"


----------



## Saga (Dec 14, 2013)

Lobar said:


> shitthatdidnthappen.txt


*slightly fabricated

*as in *completely fabricated for a â€‹punto*


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 14, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I fucking hate, haaaate the boss of that temple.
> 
> But the temple, itself, has gotten way the fuck easier in subsequent playthroughs since I was a kid.
> 
> Actually, I tend to get lost more in the Forest Temple than anything else in that game.



Really?? I always thought that boss was a little annoying but not terribly bad. You know which boss I _hate_? Bongo Bongo. For some reason, he's always been the hardest boss for me. Except Dark Link. But Dark Link doesn't count. For anything. He is by far the most difficult enemy I have faced out of the entire LoZ series. Out of every single game.

Yeahh, now that I think about it I played the game a lot when I was too young to really understand all of it or do well so I probably picked up a few tricks for the temple that made it a lot easier :s But still! I seriously never found it that hard :c

Weeird. I actually like the Water Temple C: It's fun with all the levels and stuff. Also, I don't actually get lost, per se, but I have no solid mental map of the Shadow Temple. It's really weird but, like, I can go through it and beat it just fine but I can't just pinpoint the obtainable items or keys or steps or anything the way I can with all the other temples... Yeeeaaahhhhh I've played that game wayyy to many times.... hehehe ;P And idunno how uncommon this opinion is but I think they did so well with the 3DS remake of OoT that it is better than the original, aside from the original's right to claim "I was here first!"


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 14, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> The Water Temple? Broken? Like, on the original N64? I kind of... beat it... there.....


 Yes, the n64 version, I heard a certain door you go through, you basically get stuck and can't get out.





Lobar said:


> The social backlash generated against bigoted comments expressed publicly.  It's a term made to sound like this is actually a bad thing.


 It is when it gets to the point where you have conceited assholes that abuse it with a high superiority complex who consistently tell you how to think and speak so you don't make weak people butthurt, otherwise you are forced to accept how much of a horrible person you are if you don't obey what they're telling you to do, in translation, have assholes tell grown people that they can't make mistakes (which they consider to be, even if they weren't intended to be, which could have just been taken the wrong way), regardless. The more politically correct society comes, the more people have to walk on eggs with whatever the fuck we do. That's why I have a problem with it. I get unjustified accusation and told how to be a good little boy by random people who hardly know who I am or understand me. Maybe people should consider having balls, instead of shushing people or words which may or may not been offensive on even the smallest things and declaring them as a bad person or enforcing that through government to the point where society is strict. It pussies down society.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 14, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Yes, the n64 version, I heard a certain door you go through, you basically get stuck and can't get out.



Lies. Oh, wait... I remember there being a spot that you have to look for a clue to move on and if you can't you're "stuck". Perhaps people just couldn't catch that ;P But no, it's not broken. I assure you. I have played through it many times and never experienced a glitch. Well. Not a game-halting glitch.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 14, 2013)

I actually don't mind Bongo Bongo.
Like Pachi said, I think he's pretty damn easy.

I have the most trouble with the Water Temple boss and Phantom Ganon. The latter of which is because his timing is just so ridiculously off. I don't have any problem playing tennis with normal Ganondorf, but the phantom is really annoying to deal with.

Dark Link is also pretty easy to deal with, but that's because I just cheese him with the Megaton Hammer or Din's Fire.
EDIT: Or the Biggoron Sword, now that I think about it.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 14, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I have the most trouble with the Water Temple boss and Phantom Ganon. The latter of which is because his timing is just so ridiculously off. I don't have any problem playing tennis with normal Ganondorf, but the phantom is really annoying to deal with.
> 
> Dark Link is also pretty easy to deal with, but that's because I just cheese him with the Megaton Hammer or Din's Fire.
> EDIT: Or the Biggoron Sword, now that I think about it.



Phantom Ganon is just obnoxious.
idk, he's really hard for me o: even with those things. Kind of simultaneously my favorite C:


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 14, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Lies. Oh, wait... I remember there being a spot that you have to look for a clue to move on and if you can't you're "stuck". Perhaps people just couldn't catch that ;P But no, it's not broken. I assure you. I have played through it many times and never experienced a glitch. Well. Not a game-halting glitch.


 I was told that, so yeah. I really don't know, was just my 2 cents.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 14, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Dark Link is also pretty easy to deal with, but that's because I just cheese him with the Megaton Hammer or Din's Fire.
> EDIT: Or the Biggoron Sword, now that I think about it.



I don't think there's a way to beat Dark Link _without_ cheesing him, aside from trading blow-for-blow and simply having more HP than him.  The only ways I know how to actually score a hit on Dark Link with just the Master Sword without taking a hit yourself are backing him into a corner so he can't actually jump away from you, or compelling him to make a jump attack at you from too far away, which leaves him open for a second.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 14, 2013)

Lobar said:


> I don't think there's a way to beat Dark Link _without_ cheesing him, aside from trading blow-for-blow and simply having more HP than him.  The only ways I know how to actually score a hit on Dark Link with just the Master Sword without taking a hit yourself are backing him into a corner so he can't actually jump away from you, or compelling him to make a jump attack at you from too far away, which leaves him open for a second.



I mostly just like the idea of an evil mirror of yourself C: Creepy and beautiful. I don't know this for certain but I'm pretty sure his hp is equal to your max hp so if you go in with few heart containers he should be easier/quicker to kill. I mean, I think he's just as hard either way, it's just a matter of how long it takes.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 14, 2013)

Lobar said:


> I don't think there's a way to beat Dark Link _without_ cheesing him, aside from trading blow-for-blow and simply having more HP than him.  The only ways I know how to actually score a hit on Dark Link with just the Master Sword without taking a hit yourself are backing him into a corner so he can't actually jump away from you, or compelling him to make a jump attack at you from too far away, which leaves him open for a second.


I've done it legitimately, but it is hard as fuck.
And, considering it's only the halfway point of the temple with an already hard boss, I'd rather not even bother with it.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 14, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> I mostly just like the idea of an evil image of yourself C: I don't know this for certain but I'm pretty sure his hp is equal to your max hp so if you go in with few heart containers he should be easier/quicker to kill. I mean, I think he's just as hard either way, it's just a matter of how long it takes.



I can't believe that in the competitive Zelda minigame just recently intoduced in A Link Between Worlds, every opponent you face IS Dark Link. 

What would be really awesome is if Link was one hero placed in a larger universe of any number of Links, all fighting a Ganon so powerful that it would take an army of warriors to take him down. But then I realized that there really can only be one Link- it would be like giving thousands of random people living in Gotham superpowers and bat costumes and having an army of Batmen and Batwomen take down the bad guys. No comic book writer has ever gotten that drunk to think an army of superhero clones would be a good idea.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 14, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> I can't believe that in the competitive Zelda minigame just recently intoduced in A Link Between Worlds, every opponent you face IS Dark Link.
> 
> What would be really awesome is if Link was one hero placed in a larger universe of any number of Links, all fighting a Ganon so powerful that it would take an army of warriors to take him down. But then I realized that there really can only be one Link- it would be like giving thousands of random people living in Gotham superpowers and bat costumes and having an army of Batmen and Batwomen take down the bad guys. No comic book writer has ever gotten that drunk to think an army of superhero clones would be a good idea.



shshshshshshshhs!!!! no spoilers!!! no spoilers!!!! :C I don't have it yet...


*The Legend of Zelda: Thousand Swords Adventures*


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 14, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> shshshshshshshhs!!!! no spoilers!!! no spoilers!!!! :C I don't have it yet...
> 
> 
> *The Legend of Zelda: Thousands Sword Adventures*



Oh, it's not a huge spoiler, just Nintendo's attempt at creating a single-player Zelda game with an addictive and competitive multi-player mode, so that they can have a multi-player 3ds game that's not named Pokemon. I could tell you about this new mode and it would spoil absolutely nothing about the plot. Just know you can play against people playing the same game in a certain area.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 14, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Oh, it's not a huge spoiler, just Nintendo's attempt at creating a single-player Zelda game with an addictive and competitive multi-player mode, so that they can have a multi-player 3ds game that's not named Pokemon. I could tell you about this new mode and it would spoil absolutely nothing about the plot. Just know you can play against people playing the same game in a certain area.



_//whispers shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
i don't care <3 everything is a spoiler to me c:_ I'm going into this game with high expectations and no previous knowledge of it, everything counts as a spoiler to me.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 14, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> _//whispers shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> i don't care <3 everything is a spoiler to me c:_ I'm going into this game with high expectations and no previous knowledge of it, everything counts as a spoiler to me.



Okay, fine. But if you are new to the franchise, I would recommend starting with what many consider to be the best game of all time, Ocarina of Time, which has been re-released by Nintendo across multiple platforms. Best game ever!


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 14, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Okay, fine. But if you are new to the franchise, I would recommend starting with what many consider to be the best game of all time, Ocarina of Time, which has been re-released by Nintendo across multiple platforms. Best game ever!



:l Hell naw. I'm very not new to the franchise. This is by far my favorite video game series ever. And always has been. Most likely always will be. Actually the first video game I played was OoT C: Also, I would debate the point of Ocarina of Time being the best. I say it's tied with Twilight Princess. They're too different to really compare, though.
I meant I'm going into A Link Between Worlds with no previous knowledge of that game in particular. :s
lol, I'm actually literally replaying OoT for 3DS right now ;P


----------



## Aleu (Dec 14, 2013)

I don't understand why the tastiest looking drinks have the most sexual names.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 14, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I don't understand why the tastiest looking drinks have the most sexual names.


 Vitamin water XXX


----------



## MEEHOO (Dec 14, 2013)

I dont understand the weird face people make when they are putting eye makeup on  
 im sure some of you know what I mean


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 14, 2013)

Saga said:


> Slightly fabricated conversation
> 
> "He is a black man wi-"
> AFRICAN AMERICAN
> ...


 Pretty accurate.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 14, 2013)

I don't get why girls get mad at me when I ask for their f-list.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 14, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Pretty accurate.



You have never actually experienced a conversation like this in your life.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 14, 2013)

Why I want Balloon party all of a sudden.

BALLOOOOOOOOOOOOOON.


----------



## Sar (Dec 14, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I don't understand why the tastiest looking drinks have the most sexual names.


Some even roll with the sexual name in their advertising.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 14, 2013)

Lobar said:


> You have never actually experienced a conversation like this in your life.



You obviously don't live in California. :T


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 14, 2013)

Lobar said:


> You have never actually experienced a conversation like this in your life.


 Oh.. I've witnessed stuff like this even if it wasn't only about race and there is no denying it, since it is pretty obvious how they act.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 14, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> Why I want Balloon party all of a sudden.
> 
> BALLOOOOOOOOOOOOOON.



I dont understand why I want childish stuff like this. Mean I'm nearly 23 ...and can afford it ...and I don't need anyone's permission.

...

BALLOON PARTY AT MINE'S Y'ALL


----------



## Saga (Dec 14, 2013)

Lobar said:


> You have never actually experienced a conversation like this in your life.


Why so pissy all the time?


----------



## Lobar (Dec 14, 2013)

Saga said:


> Why so pissy all the time?



Because this new "I'm being perfectly reasonable but blacks are always just hypersensitive to white people saying _anything_ QQ" meme isn't any funnier or more acceptable than any other form of racism.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Dec 14, 2013)

Biology.


----------



## dialup (Dec 14, 2013)

Why I keep going for the nail polish remover instead of my beer.


----------



## Saga (Dec 14, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Because this new "I'm being perfectly reasonable but blacks are always just hypersensitive to white people saying _anything_ QQ" meme isn't any funnier or more acceptable than any other form of racism.


The conversation I wrote was supposed to be between two white people, showing how hypersensitive to any mention of race they've become.

but thank you for the prime example


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 14, 2013)

Saga said:


> The conversation I wrote was supposed to be between two white people, showing how hypersensitive to any mention of race they've become.
> 
> but thank you for the prime example


 Oh...god, those whites who try to look better than other whites, because of their raging superiority complex. Funny, since a lot of those people I was referring to are white people. You think I was talking about blacks specifically? Hell no. It's worse when you see white PC people, because they look like fucking retards, and often, they try to correct more than just racial issues. They try to make themselves look better than other white people, so they can feel good about themselves.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 14, 2013)

Saga said:


> The conversation I wrote was supposed to be between two white people, showing how hypersensitive to any mention of race they've become.
> 
> but thank you for the prime example



because "dis guy" is a stereotypical dialect for white people


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 14, 2013)

My college's student union banned the song, blurred lines, for "propagating rape culture and misogyny," recently. The ban wasn't effective and the song was played at the very next college event. 
I was told by some women that the song was banned because of male students being offended on behalf of female students, or at least what they thought female students should be offended by, in a paternalistic and rather patronising fashion. 

I think that kind of attitude is what themetalvelocity is discussing. If many women really were offended by the song I could understand the college not playing it at their events, but it seemed in this case that the political driving force was men who thought women would be interested in futile pedantry like banning certain song lyrics rather than trying to secure lower meal costs or better accommodation provision.


----------



## Sar (Dec 14, 2013)

"The Word Document is Corrupted" 

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 14, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> Some even roll with the sexual name in their advertising.



I drank pussy once, it was terrible.


I'm talking about the drink ofc. I've had lots of energy drinks that I enjoyed, but pussy_, EW_.


----------



## Lucient (Dec 14, 2013)

I have a subtle desire to just fight all of you at once.

In a friendly way.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 14, 2013)

How the hell are those stars representing the chicks and their mother? Why the hell is that a crab? WTF WERE THEY HIGH?


----------



## Jabberwocky (Dec 14, 2013)

how people can make a piece of art deep as fuck when actually LOL those white dots meant nothing


----------



## DisturbedA7X (Dec 14, 2013)

-Anyone that likes modern rap (excluding the very, very few good rappers such as Eminem), especially Lil' Wayne. Just... why?
-Why gas prices fluctuate every 2 minutes.
-The internet. And no I'm not talking about people or things _on_ it. I'm talking about the the entire concept. All these networks and cables and fiber optics and the Cloud and everything that makes up the internet are somewhat confusing also, but the actual _internet... _how it exists if it has no physical location. Just... 011010000110111101110111?
-Why Americans are forced to take English from 1st grade until we graduate _college_ (or high school if we don't go to college). Especially since it's nothing but essay after essay and book after book of meaninglessness. Oh and can't forget poetry, where "The hawk flew through the air." could mean "The confident man felt as if he was flying to his love."
-Poetry^


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 14, 2013)

DisturbedA7X said:


> -The internet. And no I'm not talking about people or things _on_ it. I'm talking about the the entire concept. All these networks and cables and fiber optics and the Cloud and everything that makes up the internet are somewhat confusing also, but the actual _internet... _how it exists if it has no physical location. Just... 011010000110111101110111?



It does have an actual location! Actually lots of actual locations. Web pages are really just information stored on server machines, which are placed lots of places throughout the world. The internet is just the accumulation of all those things, and the way you view it is through your web browser which connects through cables or satellites or something to the servers and then interprets the web page information and creates what you see. This is a simplified explanation, but that's basically what it is.


----------



## Conker (Dec 14, 2013)

DisturbedA7X said:


> -Why Americans are forced to take English from 1st grade until we graduate _college_ (or high school if we don't go to college). Especially since it's nothing but essay after essay and book after book of meaninglessness. Oh and can't forget poetry, where "The hawk flew through the air." could mean "The confident man felt as if he was flying to his love."
> -Poetry^


Because most Americans are shit at writing, and being able to write is a useful skill. Not to mention reading and writing build your vocabulary. I've had to explain what the word "apathy" means to adults, and that shit's sad.

Books and poems have meaning; you just gotta look, and usually you don't have to look all that hard. What is said in fiction can speak volumes about reality.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 14, 2013)

DisturbedA7X said:


> -The internet. And no I'm not talking about people or things _on_ it. I'm talking about the the entire concept. All these networks and cables and fiber optics and the Cloud and everything that makes up the internet are somewhat confusing also, but the actual _internet... _how it exists if it has no physical location. Just... 011010000110111101110111?


The internet does have physical locations. Information is stored and spread via servers. 




> -Why Americans are forced to take English from 1st grade until we graduate _college_ (or high school if we don't go to college). Especially since it's nothing but essay after essay and book after book of meaninglessness. Oh and can't forget poetry, where "The hawk flew through the air." could mean "The confident man felt as if he was flying to his love."


Apparently, it doesn't mean much, because people still fail miserably at trying to convey their messages in a somewhat understandable manner.
Maybe we just need it.



> -Poetry^


I don't like poetry, personally, but it's just another art form.


----------



## DisturbedA7X (Dec 14, 2013)

Conker said:


> Because most Americans are shit at writing, and being able to write is a useful skill. Not to mention reading and writing build your vocabulary. I've had to explain what the word "apathy" means to adults, and that shit's sad.
> 
> Books and poems have meaning; you just gotta look, and usually you don't have to look all that hard. What is said in fiction can speak volumes about reality.



But a lot of people including myself hate reading and writing, so why force us to take English for 12 years (+4-8 more if going through college)? I personally got tired of it when I was a freshman because I (along with a lot of other people in my class) was able to read and write at a high school or college (can't remember which) level in 6th grade. It was the same stuff every year. Read a few books, write a few essays, etc etc. We should be able to swap English out for other classes, such as Etymology, that actually help with vocabulary instead of shoving books down our throats.



Blissful.Oblivion said:


> It does have an actual location! Actually lots of actual locations. Web pages are really just information stored on server machines, which are placed lots of places throughout the world. The internet is just the accumulation of all those things, and the way you view it is through your web browser which connects through cables or satellites or something to the servers and then interprets the web page information and creates what you see. This is a simplified explanation, but that's basically what it is.



Yeah but that's what I'm saying: Where and how is it all collecting at? (Edit: answered my own question in my head, right after I clicked post - computers and crap) And how does it display graphics by using numbers/letters?


----------



## Lobar (Dec 14, 2013)

DisturbedA7X said:


> But a lot of people including myself hate reading and writing, so why force us to take English for 12 years (+4-8 more if going through college)? I personally got tired of it when I was a freshman because I (along with a lot of other people in my class) was able to read and write at a high school or college (can't remember which) level in 6th grade. It was the same stuff every year. Read a few books, write a few essays, etc etc. We should be able to swap English out for other classes, such as Etymology, that actually help with vocabulary instead of shoving books down our throats.



Because written communication is the most essential and unavoidable skill an education can provide you with.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 14, 2013)

I don't understand how people can dislike lamb. It's so delicious. Maybe they don't cook it right?


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 14, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Because written communication is the most essential and unavoidable skill an education can provide you with.



1. That statement is debatable. 2. You don't need 12+ years of formal education to communicate effectively. In fact, there are people with less, little, or even no formal education who communicate better than those of the highest level of education.



DisturbedA7X said:


> Yeah but that's what I'm saying: Where and how is it all collecting at? And how does it display graphics by using numbers/letters?



Servers are spread out through a lot of places. There's not just one location. It's a huge network, and stuff is also stored on individual computers so that you connect directly from your computer to someone else's.
That's coding! Coding is fun! C: Web browsers take source code (html code) and breaks it down into binary code and then reinterprets it into graphics. This is how all software works. The actual process of breaking it into binary and reinterpreting it into graphics and user interfaces is really complicated and for the most part, most people don't bother with that any more. That's the origins of computers.


----------



## DisturbedA7X (Dec 14, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Because written communication is the most essential and unavoidable skill an education can provide you with.



I understand that. But making us read different books and write various essays over and over again every year for 12+ freaking years is not going to do anything but piss us off or make us stop caring. (I personally stopped caring). There are other ways of teaching/learning communication than just reading and writing BS essays about topics you could care less about. Etymology is great, in my opinion. I took a semester of it and learned a LOT more about the English language than in any English class. Just ONE semester!


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 14, 2013)

DisturbedA7X said:


> I understand that. But making us read different books and write various essays over and over again every year for 12+ freaking years is not going to do anything but piss us off or make us stop caring. (I personally stopped caring). There are other ways of teaching/learning communication than just reading and writing BS essays about topics you could care less about. Etymology is great, in my opinion. I took a semester of it and learned a LOT more about the English language than in any English class. Just ONE semester!



Etymology is really cool. If they want people to be better at language, they should teach it from a linguistic and analytical standpoint, but they really just teach it from a cultural and literature standpoint. They should rename it "literature and culture."


----------



## DisturbedA7X (Dec 14, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Servers are spread out through a lot of places. There's not just one location. It's a huge network, and stuff is also stored on individual computers so that you connect directly from your computer to someone else's.
> That's coding! Coding is fun! C: Web browsers take source code (html code) and breaks it down into binary code and then reinterprets it into graphics. This is how all software works. The actual process of breaking it into binary and reinterpreting it into graphics and user interfaces is really complicated and for the most part, most people don't bother with that any more. That's the origins of computers.



Coding is okay. Not my forte, though. It would've been if I had actually taught myself how to code when I was younger and more interested. I did take a Java coding class my senior year of high school and learned a lot but it seemed too late because of all the other languages out there and how complex everything is, so I decided to pursue a different career. :/


----------



## DisturbedA7X (Dec 14, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Etymology is really cool. If they want people to be better at language, they should teach it from a linguistic and analytical standpoint, but they really just teach it from a cultural and literature standpoint. They should rename it "literature and culture."



Right? My etymology teacher was one of my least favorite teachers in high school (He also taught English classes - he's a sexist douche... against men. Seriously. Whenever he would ask for volunteers for anything, he would only pick girls or the "smartest" guys in the class, you know, the guys that got straight A's with GPAs over 4.0 because of extra credit they don't need, making their grade OVER 100%) Ugh. Anyways, even though he was my teacher, I still learned a lot and actually had fun.

Edit: Sorry for double post, I'm used to the other forum I'm on - it automatically combines multiple concurrent posts.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 14, 2013)

DisturbedA7X said:


> Coding is okay. Not my forte, though. It would've been if I had actually taught myself how to code when I was younger and more interested. I did take a Java coding class my senior year of high school and learned a lot but it seemed too late because of all the other languages out there and how complex everything is, so I decided to pursue a different career. :/



Oh, _hell _no. If you like coding, you should _totally _try it again. Coding is really awesome and you don't need to have started it young to learn it. Also, Java is nice but C is a lot better to start on. Or python to get you warmed up, but it's my personal opinion that C is an excellent language to begin programming in full. It's really fun! There are lots of nice programming teaching sites online if you want to try it again c: I can give you a few links.
Coding is really really awesome C:
html is actually pretty easy if you wanna try something again! It's not a real programming language, though. It's called a markup language. HTML is what web pages are designed in. You can make your own webpage from scratch with it ;P Or design a blog or pretty much anything on the internet. Although you'll have to do CSS and JavaScript if you want to do more fun stuff with webdesign.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 14, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I don't understand how people can dislike lamb. It's so delicious. Maybe they don't cook it right?



I will make for you delicious mutton stew :3c


----------



## DisturbedA7X (Dec 14, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Oh, _hell _no. If you like coding, you should _totally _try it again. Coding is really awesome and you don't need to have started it young to learn it. Also, Java is nice but C is a lot better to start on. Or python to get you warmed up, but it's my personal opinion that C is an excellent language to begin programming in full. It's really fun! There are lots of nice programming teaching sites online if you want to try it again c: I can give you a few links.
> Coding is really really awesome C:
> html is actually pretty easy if you wanna try something again! It's not a real programming language, though. It's called a markup language. HTML is what web pages are designed in. You can make your own webpage from scratch with it ;P Or design a blog or pretty much anything on the internet. Although you'll have to do CSS and JavaScript if you want to do more fun stuff with webdesign.



I would love to if I had any interest in it anymore D: but sadly I don't.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 14, 2013)

DisturbedA7X said:


> I would love to if I had any interest in it anymore D: but sadly I don't.



Awww :c Oh well. That's okay P:


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 14, 2013)

Why is so hard to stay awake the first few hours after you just wake up? It's impossible to stay awake without taking an additional 30-minute nap after a 6-8 hours of sleep.


----------



## Conker (Dec 14, 2013)

DisturbedA7X said:


> I understand that. But making us read different books and write various essays over and over again every year for 12+ freaking years is not going to do anything but piss us off or make us stop caring. (I personally stopped caring). There are other ways of teaching/learning communication than just reading and writing BS essays about topics you could care less about. Etymology is great, in my opinion. I took a semester of it and learned a LOT more about the English language than in any English class. Just ONE semester!


See, the phrase is "couldn't care less" because if you can care less, you do care.

And it's those kinds of errors that make English classes important.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 14, 2013)

Conker said:


> See, the phrase is "couldn't care less" because if you can care less, you do care.
> 
> And it's those kinds of errors that make English classes important.



You understood exactly what it said, despite the perceived "mistake" in semantics. That is exactly why English classes are not important.
Besides, they don't even really teach something that specific in English classes.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 14, 2013)

Conker said:


> See, the phrase is "couldn't care less" because if you can care less, you do care.
> 
> And it's those kinds of errors that make English classes important.



Wow, now I finally understand that phrase.


----------



## DisturbedA7X (Dec 14, 2013)

Conker said:


> See, the phrase is "couldn't care less" because if you can care less, you do care.
> 
> And it's those kinds of errors that make English classes important.



Idgaf.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 15, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> You understood exactly what it said, despite the perceived "mistake" in semantics. That is exactly why English classes are not important.
> Besides, they don't even really teach something that specific in English classes.



You say "mistake" as if it's not a mistake when it is. How anyone can say "english isn't important" is beyond me.

I dun unnerstan


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 15, 2013)

DisturbedA7X said:


> Idgaf.


2swag 
much yolo
very edgi


----------



## DisturbedA7X (Dec 15, 2013)

Aleu said:


> You say "mistake" as if it's not a mistake when it is. How anyone can say "english isn't important" is beyond me.
> 
> I dun unnerstan



He said English _classes _aren't important. Not English itself. And he said "mistake" because who cares. Honestly. Boo hoo, I made a common mistake. He still understood what I was trying to say, so why should it be a big deal? And he also said they don't teach something that specific in English classes, and I completely agree. All they "teach" you is how to read books and overthink things/meanings.

Edit: Lol @Vaelarsa


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 15, 2013)

Aleu said:


> You say "mistake" as if it's not a mistake when it is. How anyone can say "english isn't important" is beyond me.
> 
> I dun unnerstan



The point of language (English being one) is communication. If we use this as the base for all logic to follow, the only way something can really be a mistake is if it affected the final exchange of information. Now, seeing as how the understood meaning was the same with or without that modification, I call it a "mistake" because you & whoever it was called it one even though it wasn't from the previously stated base. 

I'm not saying that English on the whole isn't important, I'm saying that the way English classes are taught makes them unimportant.
If you wanna talk about "proper English" and everything relative to that, it's another matter. However, the entire point of this conversation was whether or not English classes teach good written communication skills, and seeing as how they don't teach much of anything beyond prescriptive English grammar and literature/culture, I would say that they are pretty pointless on that front. I have yet to encounter an instance outside of ESL in which an English class as made someone communicate better.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 15, 2013)

Just because some people understood what you actually meant doesn't mean no one would misunderstand your mistakes.

Imagine if your post was falsely interpreted into sign language.


----------



## Conker (Dec 15, 2013)

DisturbedA7X said:


> He said English _classes _aren't important. Not English itself. And he said "mistake" because who cares. Honestly. Boo hoo, I made a common mistake. He still understood what I was trying to say, so why should it be a big deal? And he also said they don't teach something that specific in English classes, and I completely agree. All they "teach" you is how to read books and overthink things/meanings.


Mistakes are still mistakes, even if they are common. See, it's this kind of attitude that makes the word "literally" now mean "figuratively." People fuck up long enough for it to be come common semantics, and shit, mistakes shouldn't be rewarded. 

And I took a college grammar class where we did look at shit like that, so don't say English classes don't teach that stuff! They do. Some of them anyways.

And teaching you to read is somehow bad? Teaching you to think differently is somehow bad? 

Because it isn't about what a book means to an English teacher, it's about getting the students to think in a way they might not. Critical thinking! It's why math is also really important and why you need to take so much of it: solving math equations is about teaching different kinds of logic and thought patterns. 

You might not think it's important, but I sure do, and I'm glad students are made to at least make an attempt.


----------



## Carnau (Dec 15, 2013)

Why can't I just be ice cream?


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 15, 2013)

Carnau said:


> Why can't I just be ice cream?



Go into THE ICE CREAM MAN TRUCK and eat lots of ice cream all day every day as you drive through town.


----------



## DisturbedA7X (Dec 15, 2013)

Conker said:


> Mistakes are still mistakes, even if they are common. See, it's this kind of attitude that makes the word "literally" now mean "figuratively." People fuck up long enough for it to be come common semantics, and shit, mistakes shouldn't be rewarded.
> 
> And I took a college grammar class where we did look at shit like that, so don't say English classes don't teach that stuff! They do. Some of them anyways.
> 
> ...



Alright list time.
1. I never said mistakes should be rewarded. I only said that ONE mistake should not be that big of a deal.
2. SOME is correct. MOST do not; however, so my argument there is still valid.
3. Teaching someone how to read that doesn't know how or isn't proficient enough is good. Teaching someone how to read that already reads at or above college level is bullshit.
4. I understand that as well, but still think 12+ years of it is going way too far.

And just so you know, I'm not getting mad at anyone at all. Just a friendly debate


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 15, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> Just because some people understood what you actually meant doesn't mean no one would misunderstand your mistakes.
> 
> Imagine if your post was falsely interpreted into sign language.



Yes, that's true. However, the same could be said for my wording and grammar. There are plenty of people who wouldn't understand what I'm saying because I'm using words they've never heard before.
Also, the idea that someone wouldn't understand those mistakes is simply unrealistic, removing the factors of second language speaking and dialectic differences.

And that's very, _very_ different. That's an translation, which is entirely different matter. Do you speak sign language? If you don't then I suggest you look into it because there is a very good chance that that idiomatic expression is completely different or simply doesn't exist in sign language.
Or, if you want to talk general translations, the only time something can be falsely translated is if a) the original mistake is so bad that the translator themselves cannot understand it, which means that a speaker of the language cannot understand it which makes it a real mistake, or b) the translator translates incorrectly. And we're not counting electronic translators because those are bullshit. I would redirect you to this thread, which demonstrates very well how bad electronic translators are: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/834279-The-Google-Translate-Game

ADDED STUFF:


Conker said:


> Mistakes are still mistakes, even if they are common. See, it's this kind of attitude that makes the word "literally" now mean "figuratively." People fuck up long enough for it to be come common semantics, and shit, mistakes shouldn't be rewarded.
> 
> And I took a college grammar class where we did look at shit like that, so don't say English classes don't teach that stuff! They do. Some of them anyways.
> 
> ...



Let me restate that the point of this all was to discuss whether English classes teach good _communication_, not good prescriptive grammar. Also, we're talking about K-12, not college. College is very different.
No, teaching you to read is not bad, but it doesn't require 12 years. I kind of learned to read by Kindergarten, thank you very much. Perhaps a few more years of reading would be nice for practice, but not 12.
Yes, that is a very good thing to learn. It's an excellent thing to learn to think differently. However, the class is called English. Perhaps it should be renamed to Critical Thinking and Literature.


----------



## Conker (Dec 15, 2013)

DisturbedA7X said:


> Alright list time.
> 1. I never said mistakes should be rewarded. I only said that ONE mistake should not be that big of a deal.
> 2. SOME is correct. MOST do not; however, so my argument there is still valid.
> 3. Teaching someone how to read that doesn't know how or isn't proficient enough is good. Teaching someone how to read that already reads at or above college level is bullshit.
> ...


One was more the irony of you going "English classes aren't important/I don't understand them" and then making an error in communication, which is one of the reasons English classes exist. 
Two's argument is now about semantics and not something I give a shit about to go further in. 
Three then. It takes a different mindset to read different things, so the more reading you do, the better you get at making that transition. At least, it becomes somewhat easier. Reading a book isn't like reading a legal document, and reading a poem isn't like reading a piece of philosophy. Teaching people how to read is one thing, teaching them how to read well enough so they can dig into other kinds of documents is quite another. You might never need to read philosophy, but odds are you'll find legal documents in your life before it's over.
Four now. For some, you might be right. That's something you take up with your school though. Some schools give you the option to test out, or at least take high end classes for college credits so you don't have to take gen-ed English in college. 

And hell, if English is really that easy for you, then congratulations, you have classes to pad your GPA. Nothing wrong with those at all.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 15, 2013)

Aside from the basics of spelling, grammar, and sentence structure that help to signal to your audience that you're not a complete moron, there's also the skill of composing an entire written piece in a well-organized fashion so as to convey an idea in an easily comprehensible manner.  If you can't crank out a five paragraph essay on any topic whether it's something you give a fuck about or not, you don't deserve to graduate.


----------



## DisturbedA7X (Dec 15, 2013)

Conker said:


> One was more the irony of you going "English classes aren't important/I don't understand them" and then making an error in communication, which is one of the reasons English classes exist.
> Two's argument is now about semantics and not something I give a shit about to go further in.
> Three then. It takes a different mindset to read different things, so the more reading you do, the better you get at making that transition. At least, it becomes somewhat easier. Reading a book isn't like reading a legal document, and reading a poem isn't like reading a piece of philosophy. Teaching people how to read is one thing, teaching them how to read well enough so they can dig into other kinds of documents is quite another. You might never need to read philosophy, but odds are you'll find legal documents in your life before it's over.
> Four now. For some, you might be right. That's something you take up with your school though. Some schools give you the option to test out, or at least take high end classes for college credits so you don't have to take gen-ed English in college.
> ...



3: Yeah it would be great if they actually did that, but the truth is that 99% of the books you read in school are novels, so you're not getting any variety besides genres. I have never read a legal document or much else other than novels in school.




Lobar said:


> Aside from the basics of spelling, grammar, and sentence structure that help to signal to your audience that you're not a complete moron, there's also the skill of composing an entire written piece in a well-organized fashion so as to convey an idea in an easily comprehensible manner. If you can't crank out a five paragraph essay on any topic whether it's something you give a fuck about or not, you don't deserve to graduate.



I actually mostly agree with this. The only thing is that we do so many essays, almost everyone was able to do 5 paragraph essays with ease by the time they got to high school, so why take English in high school if you can already do the main things they try to teach you? Yes, you can go to higher level, college English classes in high school, but what if you are tired of English classes, don't want to take college courses until you get to college, or don't want to go to college at all? Then you have to keep taking English throughout high school which is pointless. It's a lose-lose situation, imo.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 15, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Aside from the basics of spelling, grammar, and sentence structure that help to signal to your audience that you're not a complete moron, there's also the skill of composing an entire written piece in a well-organized fashion so as to convey an idea in an easily comprehensible manner.  If you can't crank out a five paragraph essay on any topic whether it's something you give a fuck about or not, you don't deserve to graduate.



Absolutely. Everyone needs to be able to write a five paragraph essay on anything to do their jobs. _Especially_ the actors and musicians.



Conker said:


> One was more the irony of you going "English classes aren't important/I don't understand them" and then making an error in communication, which is one of the reasons English classes exist.
> Three then. It takes a different mindset to read different things, so the more reading you do, the better you get at making that transition. At least, it becomes somewhat easier. Reading a book isn't like reading a legal document, and reading a poem isn't like reading a piece of philosophy. Teaching people how to read is one thing, teaching them how to read well enough so they can dig into other kinds of documents is quite another. You might never need to read philosophy, but odds are you'll find legal documents in your life before it's over.



You understood it. Ergo, there was no mistake in communication.

Yeah, the funny thing is that out of all the English classes I've taken, I've never once had to read a legal document. Also, the best way to get better at reading is to read. I was never taught to "read better," I always figured it out myself. By reading more. Perhaps we should have a Reading class then.


----------



## Willow (Dec 15, 2013)

DisturbedA7X said:


> 3. Teaching someone how to read that doesn't know how or isn't  proficient enough is good. Teaching someone how to read that already  reads at or above college level is bullshit.


No it's not. If you seriously think of it as being taught to read or "overthink" things, you probably don't understand the purpose of higher English classes. 



> 4. I understand that as well, but still think 12+ years of it is going way too far.


*No it's not. *Higher level English courses aren't about reading. It's about inference. 



Lobar said:


> Aside from the basics of spelling, grammar, and sentence structure that help to signal to your audience that you're not a complete moron, there's also the skill of composing an entire written piece in a well-organized fashion so as to convey an idea in an easily comprehensible manner.  If you can't crank out a five paragraph essay on any topic whether it's something you give a fuck about or not, you don't deserve to graduate.


If there's one thing I will forever hate about high school is sitting in a room with a bunch of people who obviously don't care.


----------



## Conker (Dec 15, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> You understood it. Ergo, there was no mistake in communication.
> 
> Yeah, the funny thing is that out of all the English classes I've taken, I've never once had to read a legal document. Also, the best way to get better at reading is to read. I was never taught to "read better," I always figured it out myself. By reading more. Perhaps we should have a Reading class then.


There was an error in communication; just because I understood the point he was making doesn't mean the point was delivered clearly. It was ironic even if I did understand him.

I think that is an issue with English classes, or some of them. It's also an issue with writing classes only teaching students how to write essays. I'm not saying the curriculums aren't without their problems, but I firmly believe that because I've been made to read so many books from so many different time periods, I've been able to more easily understand other kinds of documents and essays. 

The best way to get better at reading is to read. That's what many English classes do. 

One thing I've never understood is peoples distaste for reading. I'll take a good book over a good video game any day.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 15, 2013)

Carnau said:


> Why can't I just be ice cream?



Cause I'll may vore you, and nobody wants to see that


----------



## Lobar (Dec 15, 2013)

They aren't having you read legal documents because quite frankly if you're bitching this much about Catcher in the Rye, then God have mercy if they try to have you read an instruction booklet for filing a form 1040 or something.



Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Absolutely. Everyone needs to be able to write a five paragraph essay on anything to do their jobs. _Especially_ the actors and musicians.



Five paragraphs is _nothing_.  Nobody gets through life after school without ever having to write five paragraphs that someone else will read.


----------



## autogatos (Dec 15, 2013)

Bitcoins.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 15, 2013)

Lobar said:


> They aren't having you read legal documents because quite frankly if you're bitching this much about Catcher in the Rye, then God have mercy if they try to have you read an instruction booklet for filing a form 1040 or something.
> 
> Five paragraphs is _nothing_.  Nobody gets through life after school without ever having to write five paragraphs that someone else will read.



Who said I was bitching about the difficulty of the reading? I'm not saying the books they make you read are bad. I'm not saying they're hard or even uninteresting, I'm saying that the way they're teaching the class makes it more of a Culture/Literature/Philosophy class and quite pointless in the effect of communicating effectively. And I can read legal documents fine, thank you very much. Hell, one of the only things I found interesting in my history classes was the intriguingly different syntax and vocabulary (and spelling) of old documents, including legal documents. 

Nobody? Really? Absolutely nobody? Truck drivers, waiters/waitresses, musicians, artists, dancers, actors, custodians, construction workers, drug dealers, farmers, shall I go on?

*EDIT:* Also, to talk about something specific you previously said, to have to be able to write 5 paragraphs on _anything_ is flat out absurd. Maybe for academia you should be able to do that, but not a whole lot else would need you to be able to write 5 paragraphs on anything. Maybe something in particular, but not _anything._




Conker said:


> There was an error in communication; just because I understood the point he was making doesn't mean the point was delivered clearly. It was ironic even if I did understand him.
> 
> I think that is an issue with English classes, or some of them. It's also an issue with writing classes only teaching students how to write essays. I'm not saying the curriculums aren't without their problems, but I firmly believe that because I've been made to read so many books from so many different time periods, I've been able to more easily understand other kinds of documents and essays.
> 
> The best way to get better at reading is to read. That's what many English classes do.



The entire _point _of communication is to be understood; if he was understood, communication was accomplished, and there was no mistake. There's no grayscale either: you either understand someone or you don't.
In your second sentence, despite your near-lovely grammar (you mixed moods in a way that is semantically incomprehensible), you made a glaring mistake in communication. I have no idea what you meant to say.

Yes, English classes do that well in that they read from many time periods and they do quite a bit of reading. However, their focus is not on reading better nor even how to use and understand the language used in these pieces well. Their focus is instead on the meaning behind all these pieces, which is more of literature and culture or philosophy class but most definitely not English. However, you are forgetting a few things: a good portion of the class is not going to actually finish those books. I never did. Nor did most of my friends. Also, they never truly prepared me or my friends for the types of documents we would read in our more advanced history classes, despite how many periods they drew from. I would claim that this is almost definitely because they don't teach an analytical approach to language, which I think would be an excellent form of an English class. However, as is, it's more of a Literature and Culture (and Philosophy) class.


----------



## DisturbedA7X (Dec 15, 2013)

Willow said:


> No it's not. If you seriously think of it as being taught to read or "overthink" things, you probably don't understand the purpose of higher English classes.
> *No it's not. *Higher level English courses aren't about reading. It's about inference.
> If there's one thing I will forever hate about high school is sitting in a room with a bunch of people who obviously don't care.



Yeah it really is. You all are trying to say that it becomes more about inference or analysis, but in reality you are doing the exact same thing you were doing in middle school and elementary: Reading books. Yes, higher level English classes go more in depth about random crap and try to get you to think differently, but in reality a book isn't going to change the way your brain processes information. We don't care because it's all the same crap over and over again every year. We are told to think this, think that, do this, do that and get tired of it and simply stop caring. We don't care what the author meant and what different people infer. A perfect example of this crap is when the teacher goes all SAT-mode on you and gives you a multiple choice test over petty crap with broad answers that are hard to differentiate let alone decide which is correct. Usually there'll be multiple correct answers, but for whatever petty reason the teacher comes up with, one answer is VERY slightly better than the rest. Even if you have a good point and debate the answer with the teacher and you get the teacher on your side, it'd still be counted wrong because the book says so.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 15, 2013)

Alcohol is fucking underrated


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 15, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Alcohol is fucking underrated



How can it be _underrated_? Hahaha P: I've heard nothing but "yaaay beeer!!!" Aside from the occasional immature (not in a bad way, but just... yeah) "ewwwwww all alcohol is naaasstyyyy ill _neeever_ touch it"


----------



## Golden (Dec 15, 2013)

DisturbedA7X said:


> Yeah it really is. You all are trying to say that it becomes more about inference or analysis, but in reality you are doing the exact same thing you were doing in middle school and elementary: Reading books. Yes, higher level English classes go more in depth about random crap and try to get you to think differently, but in reality a book isn't going to change the way your brain processes information. We don't care because it's all the same crap over and over again every year. We are told to think this, think that, do this, do that and get tired of it and simply stop caring. We don't care what the author meant and what different people infer. A perfect example of this crap is when the teacher goes all SAT-mode on you and gives you a multiple choice test over petty crap with broad answers that are hard to differentiate let alone decide which is correct. Usually there'll be multiple correct answers, but for whatever petty reason the teacher comes up with, one answer is VERY slightly better than the rest. Even if you have a good point and debate the answer with the teacher and you get the teacher on your side, it'd still be counted wrong because the book says so.



Yup teachers are out to get you. All they want to do is shit on your dreams. :V


----------



## Saga (Dec 15, 2013)

How a single sentence can equal a page full of text walls.

Dont be so bent on perfection and just let it goooo


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 15, 2013)

Saga said:


> How a single sentence can equal a page full of text walls.
> 
> Dont be so bent on perfection and just let it goooo



But those are the most fun to read! P: Well, when they're actually proper sentences and not just run-ons xP


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 15, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> How can it be _underrated_? Hahaha P: I've heard nothing but "yaaay beeer!!!" Aside from the occasional immature (not in a bad way, but just... yeah) "ewwwwww all alcohol is naaasstyyyy ill _neeever_ touch it"



IT FUCKING IS, PEOPLE SHOULDN'T SAY "yaaay beeer!!!" THEY SHOULD SAY "OH THANKS GOD FOR THIS GLORIOUS GIFT FROM HEAVENS"


----------



## Lobar (Dec 15, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Who said I was bitching about the difficulty of the reading? I'm not saying the books they make you read are bad. I'm not saying they're hard or even uninteresting, I'm saying that the way they're teaching the class makes it more of a Culture/Literature/Philosophy class and quite pointless in the effect of communicating effectively. And I can read legal documents fine, thank you very much. Hell, one of the only things I found interesting in my history classes was the intriguingly different syntax and vocabulary (and spelling) of old documents, including legal documents.
> 
> Nobody? Really? Absolutely nobody? Truck drivers, waiters/waitresses, musicians, artists, dancers, actors, custodians, construction workers, drug dealers, farmers, shall I go on?
> 
> *EDIT:* Also, to talk about something specific you previously said, to have to be able to write 5 paragraphs on _anything_ is flat out absurd. Maybe for academia you should be able to do that, but not a whole lot else would need you to be able to write 5 paragraphs on anything. Maybe something in particular, but not _anything._



Who said I was making a point about the difficulty of the reading?  Neither Catcher in the Rye nor the Form 1040 booklet are particularly challenging.  The original rant was about how he was just so sick of having to read and write things, and I'm saying that if he's tired of reading the material he's being given now, then he really doesn't want to have to be made to read anything so dry as a legal document.

The more you read, the better you get at extracting ideas from the material, and you further internalize the rules of effective composition.  If you also pick up a bit of culture or philosophy in the process, that doesn't somehow invalidate the reading practice.  You want a diverse range of topics and writing styles, as well.

And yeah, nobody.  Even if it's not a part of the day-to-day job, it's at least part of administrative stuff like performance reviews, and at the _very_ least, at some point you're going to need to write something to someone else as a matter of your own personal life as well.

Edit to your edit: Anything.  It's not as if in the situations in life where you're going to have to write something, you'll be given the choice to write about whatever you feel like.  It's also hilarious that you think five paragraphs counts for shit anywhere in academia.


----------



## Saga (Dec 15, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> But those are the most fun to read!


If I wanted pointless arguments I'd watch c-span

instead I end up with FAF


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 15, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Who said I was making a point about the difficulty of the reading?  Neither Catcher in the Rye nor the Form 1040 booklet are particularly challenging.  The original rant was about how he was just so sick of having to read and write things, and I'm saying that if he's tired of reading the material he's being given now, then he really doesn't want to have to be made to read anything so dry as a legal document.
> 
> The more you read, the better you get at extracting ideas from the material, and you further internalize the rules of effective composition.  If you also pick up a bit of culture or philosophy in the process, that doesn't somehow invalidate the reading practice.  You want a diverse range of topics and writing styles, as well.
> 
> And yeah, nobody.  Even if it's not a part of the day-to-day job, it's at least part of administrative stuff like performance reviews, and at the _very_ least, at some point you're going to need to write something to someone else as a matter of your own personal life as well.



The original point wasn't so much _just _about being sick of reading and writing things but more about how it's kind of pointless for the purposes of teaching English as a subject, especially where being able to use written communication is concerned, a topic you brought up.

Yes, the more you read the better you get. However, you get even better at reading things that are uncommon syntactically or something if you learn to read analytically and to decompose a sentence. Which, by the way, I have _never_ seen taught.
Also, it is nice to pick up some culture and philosophy along the way but the entirety of English classes is geared toward culture and philosophy, not the language itself, which is the problem.

There are plenty of people who don't do administrative stuff at all. 
Writing a 5 paragraph essay and writing 5 paragraphs in something relating to your personal life (i.e. email or letter) are _completely_ different topics.


----------



## Golden (Dec 15, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> The original point wasn't so much _just _about being sick of reading and writing things but more about how it's kind of pointless for the purposes of teaching English as a subject, especially where being able to use written communication is concerned, a topic you brought up.
> 
> Yes, the more you read the better you get. However, you get even better at reading things that are uncommon syntactically or something if you learn to read analytically and to decompose a sentence. Which, by the way, I have _never_ seen taught.
> Also, it is nice to pick up some culture and philosophy along the way but the entirety of English classes is geared toward culture and philosophy, not the language itself, which is the problem.
> ...



Shiggy.

Speaking from person experience, many people do not know  what they want to do going through school. What's clear is that  English is necessary for the vast majority of careers. And if you  genuinely believe that the ability to write a measly 5 paragraph essay  is unimportant, sorry, but that is just wrong.

Essay writing is about *idea organization *more  than anything else. If you send out a mass email to your coworkers that  is one big wall of text with no paragraph structure and  dozens of misplaced commas, how are they supposed to comprehend it? When  you give a presentation in front of your entire company, will you be able to  tell the difference between mind-numbing repetition and reiteration?  Can your boss expect you to write a report that is cohesive,  comprehensive, and contains more than five paragraphs? In a meeting, are  you confident in playing the devil's advocate and presenting a number  of different opinions on a wide variety of topics? None of these relate to your personal life now, but they are important scenarios that your teachers are preparing you for right now.

If your ideas are unorganized, you become incoherent. All that does is waste everyone's time and piss them off.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 15, 2013)

Golden said:


> Speaking from person experience, many people do not know  what they want to do going through school. What's clear is that  English is necessary for the vast majority of careers. And if you  genuinely believe that the ability to write a measly 5 paragraph essay  is unimportant, sorry, but that is just wrong.
> 
> Essay writing is about *idea organization *more  than anything else. If you send out a mass email to your coworkers that  is one big wall of text with no paragraph structure and  dozens of misplaced commas, how are they supposed to comprehend it? When  you give a presentation in front of your entire company, will you be able to  tell the difference between mind-numbing repetition and reiteration?  Can your boss expect you to write a report that is cohesive,  comprehensive, and contains more than five paragraphs? In a meeting, are  you confident in playing the devil's advocate and presenting a number  of different opinions on a wide variety of topics? None of these relate to your personal life now, but they are important scenarios that your teachers are preparing you for right now.
> 
> If your ideas are unorganized, you become incoherent. All that does is waste everyone's time and piss them off.



Fair point. However, my point was that not _every_ job requires these abilities. Sure, lots (or arguably most) do, but not literally _all_ of them as previously said by Lobar. I was talking about menial jobs that need no education. Also, I still don't think it takes 12+ years of classes to develop these abilities. And the importance of anything is relative to the context.


----------



## Golden (Dec 15, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Fair point. However, my point was that not _every_ job requires these abilities. Sure, lots (or arguably most) do, but not literally _all_ of them as previously said by Lobar. I was talking about menial jobs that need no education. Also, I still don't think it takes 12+ years of classes to develop these abilities. And the importance of anything is relevant to the context.



Why would you want to limit yourself to the number of future possible careers? 

In addition, highschool teaches very little regarding the formatting of a paper. Your 5 paragraph papers are a far cry from the skills that businesses are demanding nowadays. Hell, here in uni I get bogged down by multiple 3,000 word papers at a single given time, and I write the equivalent of 5 paragraph essays in half of a 2 hour exam.

I'm an undergraduate too. That implies that these writing skills, which I've been working on for over 14 years, are not enough for the professional workplace.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 15, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Fair point. However, my point was that not _every_ job requires these abilities. Sure, lots (or arguably most) do, but not literally _all_ of them as previously said by Lobar. I was talking about menial jobs that need no education. Also, I still don't think it takes 12+ years of classes to develop these abilities. And the importance of anything is relative to the context.


Obviously writing at a third grade level is passable when dealing with a high school research paper.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 15, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Fair point. However, my point was that not _every_ job requires these abilities. Sure, lots (or arguably most) do, but not literally _all_ of them as previously said by Lobar. I was talking about menial jobs that need no education. Also, I still don't think it takes 12+ years of classes to develop these abilities. And the importance of anything is relative to the context.



I didn't say all jobs required daily writing, though more require occasional writing than you think.  What I said is that everybody is going to have to write _something_ of that size at some point in their lives, even if they get by never doing it in their professional lives.  Idea organization isn't any less important outside of the workplace, and even if you don't use the five paragraph format, those idea organization skills still carry over.  (You know why they have you use the five paragraph format?  Because it's the _easiest_.)


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 15, 2013)

Golden said:


> Why would you want to limit yourself to the number of future possible careers?
> 
> In addition, highschool teaches very little regarding the formatting of a paper. Your 5 paragraph papers are a far cry from the skills that businesses are demanding nowadays. Hell, here in uni I get bogged down by multiple 3,000 word papers at a single given time, and I write the equivalent of 5 paragraph essays in half of a 2 hour exam.
> 
> I'm an undergraduate too. That implies that these writing skills, which I've been working on for over 14 years, are not enough for the professional workplace.



I'm not suggesting one do this, but there are plenty of people who have no interest in doing something where they need to write that well. Perhaps they're looking to have fun in ways aside from their work and use their work only as a way to survive.

That's an excellent point. Perhaps they could teach English courses to better prepare someone for college+ papers and such. But _that _is _my _point. The way they're taught now is pointless. It's far too focused on culture and philosophy and literature, and not enough on English language.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 15, 2013)

Lobar said:


> I didn't say all jobs required daily writing, though more require occasional writing than you think.  What I said is that everybody is going to have to write _something_ of that size at some point in their lives, even if they get by never doing it in their professional lives.  Idea organization isn't any less important outside of the workplace, and even if you don't use the five paragraph format, those idea organization skills still carry over.  (You know why they have you use the five paragraph format?  Because it's the _easiest_.)



formal education isnt the only place you can learn idea organization, and i still maintain that it is arguable that everyone will have to write something of that size. y'all havent me the people at my school :l also ive never actually heard of the five paragraph format :l or maybe im just blanking on the name. i do that a lot :c



Aleu said:


> Obviously writing at a third grade level is passable when dealing with a high school research paper.



Absolutely! C: Have you not done that before???  . o .    its the most fun! c:



Original topic: I don't understand why people hate video game music :c

OSHIT double post gfdi I'm so sorry :c that was a complete accident!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 15, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> IT FUCKING IS, PEOPLE SHOULDN'T SAY "yaaay beeer!!!" THEY SHOULD SAY "OH THANKS GOD FOR THIS GLORIOUS GIFT FROM HEAVENS"



Here's something you don't hear everyday: Alcohol saved my life. :O


----------



## Jags (Dec 15, 2013)

Yawning. There's no unanimous explanation  why we do it, nor why it's so contagious. Yet, we still do it every day.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 15, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> formal education isnt the only place you can learn idea organization, and i still maintain that it is arguable that everyone will have to write something of that size. y'all havent me the people at my school :l also ive never actually heard of the five paragraph format :l or maybe im just blanking on the name. i do that a lot :c



The five paragraph essay is the most common format of essay writing in American high schools.  As the name implies, it consists of five paragraphs: an introduction, three main points, and a conclusion.  After stating the main idea of the essay, the introduction then lists the first point, the second point, and the third point that support the main idea and will be elaborated upon in the body of the essay.

The first point is often the most straightforward.  With the audience still yet to form an opinion at this point in the essay, it's important to make a statement that is as understandable and agreeable as possible.  If the writer successfully gets the audience on board with him at this point in the essay, it becomes easier to make a more complicated or nuanced point later in the paper.

If one of the supporting points is weaker than the other two, it often becomes the second point.  Even though it may not be particularly convincing of the main idea on its own, it's better to include it to satisfy the Rule of Three than to simply leave it out.  People tend to focus most on beginnings and endings, so the middle of the essay is the safest place to discuss your weakest point.

The third point is ideally the strongest point.  It can draw upon information already given in the other two body paragraphs to help make this point.  This is the last chance in the essay to convince the reader of your main idea before rolling into the conclusion, so it is important to make your case as strong as possible in this paragraph.

In conclusion, the first point, second point, and third point support the main idea.  By summarizing them here, the content of the paper is condensed into the cohesive thought the writer wants his audience to walk away with.  Once this is accomplished, the writer ends the paper with an effective closing statement.


high schoolin' it up in this bitch


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 15, 2013)

These people:

[yt]f4QBRgyitFs[/yt]


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 15, 2013)

...I struggle to understand why several pages of 5 paragraph essays have resulted in a backlash against a comment that necessitated a one-sentence correction.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Dec 15, 2013)

Most people.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 15, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> These people


Hey, glad you watch my show! (excessive use of emoticons).

In all seriousness, I (literally) nearly cried while watching this monstrosity.  I guess furries aren't the only thing that make me look bad.


----------



## LadyToorima (Dec 15, 2013)

I haven't been able to get on the internet all weekend so I no longer understand anything going on in this thread and to exhausted to read soooooo much debate/ arguments. Q.Q


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 15, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> Hey, glad you watch my show! (excessive use of emoticons).
> 
> In all seriousness, I (literally) nearly cried while watching this monstrosity.  I guess furries aren't the only thing that make me look bad.


 I'm assuming those are furries. There is plenty of those type of people in the fandom.


----------



## Carnau (Dec 15, 2013)

I don't understand where the music industry wants to take us all. And I don't think I want to end up at that place, wherever platform of hell that shithole it may be.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 15, 2013)

I don't get why people think bananas taste good :c


----------



## Lucient (Dec 15, 2013)

Because they taste really good. ^

And I don't understand this at all...


----------



## Inpw (Dec 15, 2013)

Lucient said:


> Because they taste really good. ^
> 
> And I don't understand this at all...



Yeah those are some real corks but little beats this guy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1w2dMekIJLw


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 15, 2013)

okay also: I don't get touch damage in video games :l I mean, what? I get if it's an enemy covered in spikes or fire but like, _oh god a walking mushroom touched me!!!_ . __ .

*EDIT:* ooh ooh!! How could I forget about this??? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxfkssXdgVc omfg this confuses me so much


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 15, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> I don't get why people think bananas taste good :c



It depends what colour they are. I love green bananas.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 15, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> It depends what colour they are. I love green bananas.



Really??? I've never heard that before! o:
Although I just don't like mushy/fluffy foods in general :c they make me gag. So the same goes for whipped cream. And cool whip. And, unfortunately, pumpkin pie ;m; I really love the flavor but I just can't eat it...


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 15, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Really??? I've never heard that before! o:
> Although I just don't like mushy/fluffy foods in general :c they make me gag. So the same goes for whipped cream. And cool whip. And, unfortunately, pumpkin pie ;m; I really love the flavor but I just can't eat it...



Green is firm and planty, once bananas start going brown I don't like them any more.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Dec 15, 2013)

"this is a thread for stuff that you just cant seem to wrap your head around"

People who do stupid things in their lives, ruining their lives and some how can sleep at night after pitting blame on everything and everyone else around them.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 15, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Green is firm and planty, once bananas start going brown I don't like them any more.



But, the sweetness D:


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 15, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> But, the sweetness D:


An aged banana is a dead banana.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 15, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> An aged banana is a dead banana.



Eating things while they're alive is inhumane :v


----------



## Kosdu (Dec 15, 2013)

Yellow bannannas here.


I don't understand why people like butter.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 15, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> I don't understand why people like butter.



I've never had butter that wasn't bland with a fatty feel. I've had margarine that has an actual taste, but never butter. :l Maybe I've just never tried the right butter or something but yeah.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 15, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> I've never had butter that wasn't bland with a fatty feel. I've had margarine that has an actual taste, but never butter. :l Maybe I've just never tried the right butter or something but yeah.



I'm fond of kerrygold grass-fed butter, especially their garlic & herb flavor. But then, I put it on vegetables and other stuff to make them more satisfying. I don't really eat bread anymore, so the flavor of the butter itself doesn't come up much. But yeah, since it basically _is _fat, plain ol' butter doesn't have a lot of flavor to it.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 15, 2013)

gorgonops said:


> I'm fond of kerrygold grass-fed butter, especially their garlic & herb flavor. But then, I put it on vegetables and other stuff to make them more satisfying. I don't really eat bread anymore, so the flavor of the butter itself doesn't come up much. But yeah, since it basically _is _fat, plain ol' butter doesn't have a lot of flavor to it.



Really?? No bread??? But bread is the greatest!!! Especially european/french bread C:
And yeah, fair point... I forgot about that... lol ;P


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 15, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Eating things while they're alive is inhumane :v


At least they don't taste rotten while alive.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 15, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Really?? No bread??? But bread is the greatest!!! Especially european/french bread C:



I like you.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 15, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> At least they don't taste rotten while alive.



This is an excellent quote to take out of context.



Seekrit said:


> I like you.



<3 I love bread. It's so wonderful ; Ï… ;


----------



## MEEHOO (Dec 15, 2013)

People that over react to pranks 

Cmon people chill


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 15, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Really?? No bread??? But bread is the greatest!!! Especially european/french bread C:
> And yeah, fair point... I forgot about that... lol ;P



Oh, I agree, bread is delicious. I just don't eat it because I tend to eat way too much of it and end up hungry later, thus stuffing my face with more bread and starchy things. It's easier for me to deny it totally than to say 'just a little'.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 15, 2013)

gorgonops said:


> Oh, I agree, bread is delicious. I just don't eat it because I tend to eat way too much of it and end up hungry later, thus stuffing my face with more bread and starchy things. It's easier for me to deny it totally than to say 'just a little'.



ooooh okay okay. I understand that. I kinda do the same thing. But then I exercise and tell myself that I'm not fat. 
Then I go for the icecream.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 15, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Really?? No bread??? But bread is the greatest!!! Especially european/french bread C:
> And yeah, fair point... I forgot about that... lol ;P


You have made me crave for a French baguette.  Oh how you have made me crave for a French baguette.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 15, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> You have made me crave for a French baguette.  Oh how you have made me crave for a French baguette.



At thy service, sir~


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 15, 2013)

MEEHOO said:


> People that over react to pranks
> 
> Cmon people chill



I'm not going to tolerate someone pouring pineapple juice on my sandwich, which actually did happen.


----------



## MEEHOO (Dec 15, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> I'm not going to tolerate someone pouring pineapple juice on my sandwich, which actually did happen.




Thats not a prank thats just ........ wrong 

A sandwich is an art to taint it with pineapple juice its barbaric !


----------



## DisturbedA7X (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't understand how human babies know to put their arms out when they want to be held.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 16, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Eating things while they're alive is inhumane :v



;3 

I don't think I even need to say the joke.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 16, 2013)

DisturbedA7X said:


> I don't understand how human babies know to put their arms out when they want to be held.



Probably because when you hold a baby your hand will go under it's arms around its torso. You don't grab it's legs or neck.


----------



## Carnau (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't understand people who hate ice cream
Who the fuck hates ice cream :l


----------



## Inpw (Dec 16, 2013)

Carnau said:


> I don't understand people who hate ice cream
> Who the fuck hates ice cream :l



Are there people who hate ice cream?

I don't understand why so many people hate avocado. It's so yummy.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 16, 2013)

Carnau said:


> I don't understand people who hate ice cream
> Who the fuck hates ice cream :l


 I only really like Rita's and Carvel, or just other soft serve. Most ice cream is kinda gross and doesn't taste that great and has that breyers taste to it, yuck!


----------



## Aleu (Dec 16, 2013)

Carnau said:


> I don't understand people who hate ice cream
> Who the fuck hates ice cream :l



The anti-christ


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 16, 2013)

Carnau said:


> I don't understand people who hate ice cream
> Who the fuck hates ice cream :l



Lactose intolerant people?

... Then again, I don't hate ice cream, I just fear it and its consequences. :I


----------



## Aleu (Dec 16, 2013)

gorgonops said:


> Lactose intolerant people?
> 
> ... Then again, I don't hate ice cream, I just fear it and its consequences. :I


Pretty sure there's LI-friendly ice cream just like how there's LI-friendly milk.


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 16, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Green is firm and planty, once bananas start going brown I don't like them any more.



See, I'm just the opposite with bananas. If they're green, I can't stand them. Once they're spotty and browning, they're my favorite. So much more flavor!


----------



## Charlie_Kitsune (Dec 16, 2013)

I ate some avocado, they arent so tasty, i like mango, but they are too hard to pick from teeth, WHY PEOPLE DONT LIKE natural fermentation pickles? they are more healthy than vinegar ones


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 16, 2013)

Why she completely cut off contact. Been a month now.

Perhaps it was my charming personality.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 16, 2013)

Carnau said:


> I don't understand people who hate ice cream
> Who the fuck hates ice cream :l



Fuck em, more ice cream for me


----------



## Hinalle K. (Dec 16, 2013)

I do dislike ice cream.
One of the ultimate fatty inducing vices.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 16, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> I do dislike ice cream.
> One of the ultimate fatty inducing vices.



Son, if you wanna be an American someday you better check that attitude >:v


----------



## Sar (Dec 16, 2013)

Carnau said:


> I don't understand people who hate ice cream
> Who the fuck hates ice cream :l


Personally I don't understand why people put coffee in ice cream. But that's just me.


----------



## taras hyena (Dec 16, 2013)

Accretion said:


> Are there people who hate ice cream?
> 
> I don't understand why so many people hate avocado. It's so yummy.



I just purchased two avocados today. I've never tried them before, but I heard they had healthy polyunsaturated and monounsaturated fat sources in them. Here's to health, I guess. Your assurance matters; they look fucking gross.

Also, I don't understand why people complain about their situations but don't do anything to correct it. Like, an example, my friend - who I won't name - who struggles with their weight but won't diet or exercise under the belief/excuse that it "won't work for them." They don't have thyroid issues, or any condition they've ever mentioned that would interfere. How is it that people can complain that something is affecting their lives negatively, but when given options, not take any action?


----------



## LadyToorima (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't understand why people back out of long standing agreements and expect everything to be ok between said parties or for it to all work in their favor.


----------



## Loki's Right Hand (Dec 16, 2013)

Willful ignorance. 

Of all the things I really, genuinely do not understand, its that. I can understand having a point of view, even one that's wrong, I can understand having unpopular opinions, I can understand having poorly informed opinions. Maybe it's because I love learning, maybe it's because I'm not afraid of change, maybe it's because I'm not afraid to admit it when I -am- wrong (and I am, surprisingly, at times *gasp!*)

But willful ignorance, where one refuses to see facts, not opinions, presented as truth, as actuality. That escapes me. Are you so set in your ways? Are you so afraid of being wrong? Of changing? It's okay to be wrong, and no one will blame you if you're embarrassed. 

I also have a little trouble with the concept of people who have _no shame _when it comes to creeping on well-known/famous/etc people, and will just proudly talk about it where anyone can see and hear. I get that you want to promote a "no1curr" attitude, but there's a point where you're not only embarrassing yourself, and others, you're embarrassing someone you admire, and quite possibly creeping them (and everyone else) out. Moderation! You can admit you're obsessed, you can admit you really like their butt. But announcing proudly in a public place that you'd bend them over a table and [redacted due to NSFW content] them until they cry--- No. Absolutely not. P.S. Just because a dude plays a sexually promiscuous character on a TV show doesn't mean you can go up to him and present him with a box of dicks. Lulzy with someone you know? Sure! Lulzy in thought? Sure! I'd lol, and hard. But someone you do not know, handing you a box of rubber sex toys ON STAGE IN FRONT OF THOUSANDS OF PEOPLE? No. Just no.



taras hyena said:


> I just purchased two avocados today. I've never tried them before, but I heard they had healthy polyunsaturated and monounsaturated fat sources in them. Here's to health, I guess. Your assurance matters; they look fucking gross.
> 
> Also, I don't understand why people complain about their situations but don't do anything to correct it. Like, an example, my friend - who I won't name - who struggles with their weight but won't diet or exercise under the belief/excuse that it "won't work for them." They don't have thyroid issues, or any condition they've ever mentioned that would interfere. How is it that people can complain that something is affecting their lives negatively, but when given options, not take any action?



Oh probably because they just want to complain and have someone feel sorry for them. Usually anyway.

I've become a big advocate lately of not complaining unless you're doing something about your situation. I used to be the complainer, and whining about how exercise didn't affect me, until I bothered to find out WHY. In my case, I needed to slash my carb intake in half, and exercise five days a week (walking and swimming). BAM, four months, shed 50lbs. I've been stagnant for a year, but after I move I'm back on the wagon to get the last 60lbs or so off.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 16, 2013)

Loki's Right Hand said:


> But someone you do not know, handing you a box of rubber sex toys ON STAGE IN FRONT OF THOUSANDS OF PEOPLE? No. Just no.



Wait....did that actually happen?
If it did I need to hear this


----------



## taras hyena (Dec 16, 2013)

Loki's Right Hand said:


> Oh probably because they just want to complain and have someone feel sorry for them. Usually anyway.
> 
> I've become a big advocate lately of not complaining unless you're doing something about your situation. I used to be the complainer, and whining about how exercise didn't affect me, until I bothered to find out WHY. In my case, I needed to slash my carb intake in half, and exercise five days a week (walking and swimming). BAM, four months, shed 50lbs. I've been stagnant for a year, but after I move I'm back on the wagon to get the last 60lbs or so off.



Hey, if you need help getting those last 60lbs or so off, I am _more than willing_ to help you out and see it through with you. A year ago, I used to be at 195 pounds and certainly unable to pass a physical fitness assessment. Now I smoke them, and I'm down to 150 pounds with visible definition in muscle structure. As far as nutrition and workouts go, I'm sure we could_ both _benefit from conversation with one another. And the motivation from having someone who's going through a life change - as well - is always great.

I was actually going to make a whole thread on self improvement in all spectrums of the words. Just compiling articles still.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 16, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Son, if you wanna be an American someday you better check that attitude >:v


 Pretty sure he doesn't wanna be stupid.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 16, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Pretty sure he doesn't wanna be stupid.



or fat


----------



## taras hyena (Dec 16, 2013)

I plan to be a cultural metamucil for America and it's obesity culture problem. _Gently_ cleansing.


----------



## Aurastar (Dec 16, 2013)

People who use words meant to dehumanize others when they know full well that they should not and _why _they should not.
ie. certain words starting with 'n', 'f', or 'r'.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 16, 2013)

Aurastar said:


> People who use words meant to dehumanize others when they know full well that they should not and _why _they should not.
> ie. certain words starting with 'n', 'f', or 'r'.



On that subject, have you seen Stephen Fry talking about the power of language?


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't understand why [t] and [k] are allophones in Hawaiian :c It hurts my brain :c


----------



## Aurastar (Dec 16, 2013)

Ah, yes, Stephen Fry.

Mr.Women Can't Enjoy Sex, Sir All Muslims Are Sexist and Are All Terrorists. That Stephen Fry?


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 16, 2013)

Aurastar said:


> Ah, yes, Stephen Fry.
> 
> Mr.Women Can't Enjoy Sex, Sir All Muslims Are Sexist and Are All Terrorists. That Stephen Fry?


This is an ad hominem attack, but I thought I'd expand on it regardless.

Having read the articles his claim that women put up with sex in order to have relationships is obviously idiotic. I'm less inclined to think his comments amount to islamophobia though. 
It is true that in the UK criticising muslim doctrines is viewed as xenophobic; recently the university of london segregated male and female students at debates about islam on the request of muslim attendees. When an attending physicist said he would leave if the segregation was not ended students screamed 'intolerant' at him. The group which asked for segregation has now been banned.  
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/mar/15/ucl-bans-islamic-group-over-segregation
In the UK christians businesspeople who refuse conducting business with homosexuals rightly lose their cases in court, but muslims demanding segregation  have been admitted and appeased by some of our most respected academic establishments.

Our society has been turning a blind eye to medieval practices like this for fear of being branded as intolerant. It is important that any religion can be criticised, otherwise that kind of behaviour is permitted, so the inevitable accusations from the media that anybody who criticises islam is islamophobic is very frustrating.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 16, 2013)

Aurastar said:


> Ah, yes, Stephen Fry.
> 
> Mr.Women Can't Enjoy Sex, Sir All Muslims Are Sexist and Are All Terrorists. That Stephen Fry?



Yes, this Stephen Fry.

He's a gay man that's sorry you can't take a joke, and he's not afraid to openly criticise murders and honour killings done in the name of Islam.

I don't see what the problem is. The world needs a few more people like him and less whinging idiots who constantly join in on witch hunts and finger-pointing.

And as a lesbian feminist, I can't imagine why you would have any sympathy whatsoever for Islam. Do ten minutes of research, go on. 

Say, do you ever laugh at any jokes made towards men happily because they're just harmless jokes?


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 16, 2013)

Aurastar said:


> Ah, yes, Stephen Fry.
> 
> Mr.Women Can't Enjoy Sex, Sir All Muslims Are Sexist and Are All Terrorists. That Stephen Fry?



I'll grant that the remark about women was unfunny and in poor taste, but I don't know what that has to do with his comments on language use in nazi Germany. And I've never equated religious tolerance with treating religion as if it's immune to criticism.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 16, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Yes, this Stephen Fry.
> 
> He's a gay man that's sorry you can't take a joke, and he's not afraid to openly criticise murders and honour killings done in the name of Islam.
> 
> ...



Clearly she doesn't, but if she did her views about expletives like the N word would become irrelevant. x3


----------



## dialup (Dec 16, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Yes, this Stephen Fry.
> 
> He's a gay man that's sorry you can't take a joke, and he's not afraid to openly criticise murders and honour killings done in the name of Islam.
> 
> ...



I'm not going to touch the whole "stop being offended" thing with a ten foot pole, but as an atheist I personally don't try to touch Islam when getting into religious discussions simply because it usually turns into a hatefest of Middle Eastern people in general. I think it's common knowledge that a lot of religions have not so happy roots full of rainbows and sunshine. Religion doesn't make people violent or hateful, that's all up to the individual, of course. But the racist crap is the main reason why people like me and Aurastar, despite being feminists, don't like hate on Islam.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 16, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Clearly she doesn't, but if she did her views about expletives like the N word would become irrelevant. x3



So all black people are male, now?



dialup said:


> I'm not going to touch the whole "stop being  offended" thing with a ten foot pole, but as an atheist I personally  don't try to touch Islam when getting into religious discussions simply  because it usually turns into a hatefest of Middle Eastern people in  general. I think it's common knowledge that a lot of religions have not  so happy roots full of rainbows and sunshine. Religion doesn't make  people violent or hateful, that's all up to the individual, of course.  But the racist crap is the main reason why people like me and Aurastar,  despite being feminists, don't like hate on Islam.



So you promote feminism, but at the same time you want to be non-critical of a culture where it is established multiple times in the Qur'an that women are to be treated as lower-class citizens, and portions of the Islamic population like to make damned sure about it. Yet there's seemingly no problem when the topic comes to Christian values regarding women regardless of how different portions of the Christian population like to handle it, as with Islam.

Okay, that's all I needed to know, thanks.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 16, 2013)

dialup said:


> I'm not going to touch the whole "stop being offended" thing with a ten foot pole, but as an atheist I personally don't try to touch Islam when getting into religious discussions simply because it usually turns into a hatefest of Middle Eastern people in general. I think it's common knowledge that a lot of religions have not so happy roots full of rainbows and sunshine. Religion doesn't make people violent or hateful, that's all up to the individual, of course. But the racist crap is the main reason why people like me and Aurastar, despite being feminists, don't like hate on Islam.



In the UK the inability of many people to realise that you can both criticise a foreign religion without being a racist has meant a blind eye is turned to religious discrimination when the perpetrators are from foreign religions. 
Segregation in British Universities is one example. Poor standards of education in some muslim faith schools is another; they are allowed to get away with it because if anybody speaks up about it, apologetics on their behalf play the race card. 

People who surpress criticism of religious fanatacism because they think it indulges racists are not just incorrect, they are a serious problem.




Gibby said:


> So all black people are male, now?



Pretty evidently not.


----------



## dialup (Dec 16, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> In the UK the inability of many people to realise that you can both criticise a foreign religion without being a racist has meant a blind eye is turned to religious discrimination when the perpetrators are from foreign religions.
> Segregation in British Universities is one example. Poor standards of education in some muslim faith schools is another; they are allowed to get away with it because if anybody speaks up about it, apologetics on their behalf play the race card.
> 
> People who surpress criticism of religious fanatacism because they think it indulges racists are not just incorrect, they are a serious problem.


See, I've also seen other British people argue the other side of that too, so due to the fact I'm very ignorant on the going-ons in England with that issue, I feel as if I shouldn't have an opinion on it. I'm just speaking for myself in America where I see this happen everyday, especially being in the south, so yeah.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 16, 2013)

dialup said:


> I'm not going to touch the whole "stop being offended" thing with a ten foot pole, but as an atheist I personally don't try to touch Islam when getting into religious discussions simply because it usually turns into a hatefest of Middle Eastern people in general. I think it's common knowledge that a lot of religions have not so happy roots full of rainbows and sunshine. Religion doesn't make people violent or hateful, that's all up to the individual, of course. But the racist crap is the main reason why people like me and Aurastar, despite being feminists, don't like hate on Islam.



I usually don't touch it simply because I don't _know _enough about it. I haven't read their texts, couldn't claim to know much about it, and really it's nothing to do with me. But I do find religious criticism interesting to read (albeit not on an internet forum where it'll likely devolve into angry polemics; I wouldn't have posted that video if I knew this was going to come up somehow.)

It is a shame middle eastern people get instantly linked to Islam like that, though. A dominant religion in someone's culture is really no reason to hold it against them personally, no matter how much you may dislike that religion. Most folks is just folks.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 16, 2013)

dialup said:


> See, I've also seen other British people argue the other side of that too, so due to the fact I'm very ignorant on the going-ons in England with that issue, I feel as if I shouldn't have an opinion on it. I'm just speaking for myself in America where I see this happen everyday, especially being in the south, so yeah.



By 'the other side' do you mean 'that we should not criticise islam' ? 

It's important that criticising a religion is not confused with being xenophobic about the racial majority that follows it. If people make this mistake frequently it's even more important that they are corrected. 

Pretending you shouldn't criticise foreign religions starts a double standard and ensures lots of bogus accusations of racism. 

This won't illuminate actual racists, it will make them think people who disagree with them are idiots.



gorgonops said:


> I usually don't touch it simply because I don't _know _enough  about it. I haven't read their texts, couldn't claim to know much about  it, and really it's nothing to do with me. But I do find religious  criticism interesting to read (albeit not on an internet forum where  it'll likely devolve into angry polemics; I wouldn't have posted that  video if I knew this was going to come up somehow.)
> 
> It is a shame middle eastern people get instantly linked to Islam like  that, though. A dominant religion in someone's culture is really no  reason to hold it against them personally, no matter how much you may  dislike that religion. Most folks is just folks.




When I criticise most religions I'm in a position of ignorance. Usually it's along the lines of 'whatever your divine texts say, this piece of geological knowledge can't be warped to suggest adam lives with sauropods,' or 'whatever your divine texts say, segregating male and female students isn't acceptable,'.


----------



## dialup (Dec 16, 2013)

gorgonops said:


> I usually don't touch it simply because I don't _know _enough about it. I haven't read their texts, couldn't claim to know much about it, and really it's nothing to do with me. But I do find religious criticism interesting to read (albeit not on an internet forum where it'll likely devolve into angry polemics.)
> 
> It is a shame middle eastern people get instantly linked to Islam like that, though. A dominant religion in someone's culture is really no reason to hold it against them personally, no matter how much you may dislike that religion. Most folks is just folks.


Oh yeah dude, religious criticism is super fun to read and totally fine. As I said, it just depends on how you use it, and like you I also don't know enough about the religion besides a few tidbits here and there, so that's another reason I try not to comment. 

And yeah, it really is terrible. Christians here only get shit from harmless neckbeard atheists, but even that annoys the crap out of me, lol.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 16, 2013)

This place is amazing compared to other forums. On the second forum I use Muslim and Christian users have set aside their differences in order to argue that gay people are possessed by daemons and djinns.


----------



## dialup (Dec 16, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> By 'the other side' do you mean 'that we should not criticise islam' ?
> 
> It's important that criticising a religion is not confused with being xenophobic about the racial majority that follows it. If people make this mistake frequently it's even more important that they are corrected.
> 
> ...


Oh no dude, I apologize if I worded that wrong and left out some details. I just meant I've talked to other British people before and they've argued that the issue with Muslims there has been blown up more than what it actually is, and how a lot of them are mistreated and whatnot. Again, I wouldn't feel comfortable forming an opinion on this issue due to the fact I am not knowledgeable in it and have not experienced it for myself.

And in the last post to gorgonops, I said religious criticism is totally fine, and in fact I encourage it and criticize religion myself. I just personally stay away from Islam because for the reasons stated. That doesn't mean it can't ever be criticized, that would be dumb to say that. It's just personally to me I don't like it and I really don't like it when people who aren't even knowledgeable on it try to play like they're an expert on it, or like when some feminists here will tear off Muslim women's head coverings to "stop oppression" and crap like that is just really problematic and I'd like to not contribute to that.

Sorry my wording on everything is horrible, haha. I hope I made enough sense and you see where I'm coming from.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 16, 2013)

dialup said:


> Oh yeah dude, religious criticism is super fun to read and totally fine. As I said, it just depends on how you use it, and like you I also don't know enough about the religion besides a few tidbits here and there, so that's another reason I try not to comment.
> 
> And yeah, it really is terrible. Christians here only get shit from harmless neckbeard atheists, but even that annoys the crap out of me, lol.



Haha, the neckbeard is strong within me (as far as Christianity is concerned, being a bitter apostate and all) which is precisely why I try to keep my trap shut on matters of religion unless I'm talking to someone who's being paid to listen to me.  But at any rate, one really shouldn't confuse "I think this belief you hold is stupid and probably horrible" and "I think _you _are stupid and probably horrible." Really, my preferred discourses to read/listen to are the kinds given at university lectures. Any kind of public forum on the internet, ehh, not so much.



Fallowfox said:


> This place is amazing compared to other forums.  On the second forum I use Muslim and Christian users have set aside  their differences in order to argue that gay people are possessed by  daemons and djinns.



My mom thinks I'm possessed by an evil spirit. :<


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 16, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Pretty evidently not.



There's plenty of hurtful things you can say to men based on their gender (and to women, which they just hate), as well as parroting on about what a REAL man is like and women just _HATE_ it when ideal female images are promoted, don't they? I don't like being expected by piles upon piles of other women out there to be stupidly handsome, rich, and physically strong. And there's the issue of berating men while they try to talk about their own issues to the public. Men are always laughed out the room when these things are brought to the table. Because men indiscriminately deserve it. I have yet to meet a feminist that has spoken in support of solving these issues without I or someone else pressing them about it.

So if those tiresome double-standards could be scrapped, I'd actually be happy to join in with them. I'm pretty gender-neutral and respectful enough as it is so far. Ask my friends that happen to be ladies. 

It'd be very, very nice to be part of a group that can do that. Promoting feminism and... _mannism_ to form two groups only strengthens the division as opposed to co-operating and working to clean both ends of the shitty stick.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 16, 2013)

gorgonops said:


> My mom thinks I'm possessed by an evil spirit. :<



Aww :c I got lucky with that; my slightly religion-crazed mother gives no shits. But I have a friend whose mom part of the time denies the existence of her sexuality and the rest of the time literally bawls over it. :c


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 16, 2013)

dialup said:


> Oh no dude, I apologize if I worded that wrong and left out some details. I just meant I've talked to other British people before and they've argued that the issue with Muslims there has been blown up more than what it actually is, and how a lot of them are mistreated and whatnot. Again, I wouldn't feel comfortable forming an opinion on this issue due to the fact I am not knowledgeable in it and have not experienced it for myself.
> 
> And in the last post to gorgonops, I said religious criticism is totally fine, and in fact I encourage it and criticize religion myself. I just personally stay away from Islam because for the reasons stated. That doesn't mean it can't ever be criticized, that would be dumb to say that. It's just personally to me I don't like it and I really don't like it when people who aren't even knowledgeable on it try to play like they're an expert on it, or like when some feminists here will tear off Muslim women's head coverings to "stop oppression" and crap like that is just really problematic and I'd like to not contribute to that.
> 
> Sorry my wording on everything is horrible, haha. I hope I made enough sense and you see where I'm coming from.



Both are true. There is discrimination perpetrated by fanatical muslims. There is also racism and vigilante justice aimed at muslims, often those who were not responsible for any discrimination what so ever in the first place. 

I think that we should be able to discuss and criticise discrimination in the name of Islam, as well as discrimination against muslims. Failing to do the former as well as the latter leads to the impression [if not the actuality] that muslims can get away with things the rest of us could not just because they're muslims, which only makes racists-the people we are trying to placate- even less reasonable.



Gibby said:


> There's plenty of hurtful things you can say to men  based on their gender (and to women, which they just hate), as well as  parroting on about what a REAL man is like and women just _HATE_  it when ideal female images are promoted, don't they? I don't like being  expected by piles upon piles of other women out there to be stupidly  handsome, rich, and physically strong. And there's the issue of berating  men while they try to talk about their own issues  to the public. Men are always laughed out the room when these things  are brought to the table. Because men indiscriminately deserve it. I  have yet to meet a feminist that has spoken in support of solving these  issues without I or someone else pressing them about it.
> 
> So if those tiresome double-standards could be scrapped, I'd actually be  happy to join in with them. I'm pretty gender-neutral and respectful  enough as it is so far. Ask my friends that happen to be ladies.
> 
> It'd be very, very nice to be part of a group that can do that. Promoting feminism and... _mannism_  to form two groups only strengthens the division as opposed to  co-operating and working to clean both ends of the shitty stick.



I didn't realise we were having a discussion about men's and women's rights. But on the topic a story did the rounds at my college recently accusing Movember of being sexist because women could not grow moustaches. 

Every woman I know thinks that story was ridiculous though, and some of them were even taking part in Movember with fake moustaches.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 16, 2013)

Gibby said:


> There's plenty of hurtful things you can say to men based on their gender (and to women, which they just hate), as well as parroting on about what a REAL man is like and women just _HATE_ it when ideal female images are promoted, don't they? I don't like being expected by piles upon piles of other women out there to be stupidly handsome, rich, and physically strong. And there's the issue of berating men while they try to talk about their own issues to the public. Men are always laughed out the room when these things are brought to the table. Because men indiscriminately deserve it. I have yet to meet a feminist that has spoken in support of solving these issues without I or someone else pressing them about it.
> 
> So if those tiresome double-standards could be scrapped, I'd actually be happy to join in with them. I'm pretty gender-neutral and respectful enough as it is so far. Ask my friends that happen to be ladies.
> 
> It'd be very, very nice to be part of a group that can do that. Promoting feminism and... _mannism_ to form two groups only strengthens the division as opposed to co-operating and working to clean both ends of the shitty stick.



^^ I like to call this "Not Being an Asshole" but most of the people I have met who are invested in this sort of stuff disagree strongly with me about it. :c I have been yelled at by my own friends :c


----------



## dialup (Dec 16, 2013)

Gibby said:


> So you promote feminism, but at the same time you want to be non-critical of a culture where it is established multiple times in the Qur'an that women are to be treated as lower-class citizens, and portions of the Islamic population like to make damned sure about it. Yet there's seemingly no problem when the topic comes to Christian values regarding women regardless of how different portions of the Christian population like to handle it, as with Islam.
> 
> Okay, that's all I needed to know, thanks.


Oops, totally didn't see this dude. I hope you get why I myself, seeing as I am in Texas, personally doesn't want to criticize someone else's religion that faces so much racial discrimination whenever people like me discuss it with them. 

The reason I am more willing to have a religious discussion on Christianity is because there's no racial attachment to it. Don't worry, I totally get that the Quaran has a bunch of horrible shit that goes on in it. But so does the Bible, and so does a lot of other religions. That doesn't mean that the people who take comfort in religion accept those portions of it, though. Of course there's also going to be a lot of people, even Muslims, who do use their religion to oppress others (like women), especially in other countries. I hope you don't think I'm naive to these issues. I just want to make it clear I am speaking directly about my area where I live and why I try not to get belligerent like most people do around here when it comes to Islam. 

I'm also a little biased in how I view religions due to the line of work I'm going into (funeral industry) and I'm constantly surrounded by preachers and a lot of religious people, and it's my duty to be open and tolerant to all religions and beliefs. That doesn't mean I have to accept something that's obviously wrong, like examples you stated. I just don't see religions as the cause of hatred, it's just the people that believe them that can be terrible.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 16, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Both are true. There is discrimination perpetrated by fanatical muslims. There is also racism and vigilante justice aimed at muslims, often those who were not responsible for any discrimination what so ever in the first place.



And sometimes, racism just aimed at anyone who looks vaguely middle eastern, regardless of what they do or don't believe. (Maybe that dude in the turban is actually Sikh, or maybe he's another religion, or maybe he's an atheist who wears that for cultural reasons! But whatever he is, _just leave him alone, dude.)_ Sad. _That _I do not understand. 



Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Aww :c I got lucky with that; my  slightly religion-crazed mother gives no shits. But I have a friend  whose mom part of the time denies the existence of her sexuality and the  rest of the time literally bawls over it. :c



In fairness, she's not mean about it, I've asked her to stop bringing it up, and she has. But she has told me in no uncertain terms that if I wanted to ("not that I'm asking you to!") I could ask Jesus to take this queer homogay away. I have also been told by my extended family that I'm basically choosing panic attacks and depression by not choosing Jesus, which infuriates me, and arrgh not talking about this, tamping down neckbeardiness before I sprout a fedora.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 16, 2013)

gorgonops said:


> In fairness, she's not mean about it, I've asked her to stop bringing it up, and she has. But she has told me in no uncertain terms that if I wanted to ("not that I'm asking you to!") I could ask Jesus to take this queer homogay away. I have also been told by my extended family that I'm basically choosing panic attacks and depression by not choosing Jesus, which infuriates me, and arrgh not talking about this, tamping down neckbeardiness before I sprout a fedora.



Awwww :c I'm sorry! That sucks. I have a grandma from whom we hide my gay because she hates all of her grandchildren on this side of the family except me (and only because she is not aware of the gay).She would send me hateful emails full of that sort of shit if she knew. :c I'm sorry though! That really sucks :c //hug
It's good that she's not mean about it, though.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 16, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Awwww :c I'm sorry! That sucks. I have a grandma from whom we hide my gay because she hates all of her grandchildren on this side of the family except me (and only because she is not aware of the gay).She would send me hateful emails full of that sort of shit if she knew. :c I'm sorry though! That really sucks :c //hug
> It's good that she's not mean about it, though.



Ngh, that's not a pleasant feeling, is it? :/ I appreciate the e-hugs.

Now for something that really, truly baffles me: how Adam Levine still has a career. "I need a 2-ply hefty bag to hold my love," really? And this _still _gets airplay?


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 16, 2013)

gorgonops said:


> Ngh, that's not a pleasant feeling, is it? :/ I appreciate the e-hugs.
> 
> Now for something that really, truly baffles me: how Adam Levine still has a career. "I need a 2-ply hefty bag to hold my love," really? And this _still _gets airplay?



:c Plenty of ehugs! To everyone who needs them!

b-b-b-b-but he has such a pretty voice!!! :c


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 16, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> :c Plenty of ehugs! To everyone who needs them!
> 
> b-b-b-b-but he has such a pretty voice!!! :c



Nice voice I'll grant, but his lyrics are _baffling_.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 16, 2013)

gorgonops said:


> Nice voice I'll grant, but his lyrics are _baffling_.



Okay, I can get that :s I can usually live with a nice voice and ignore the lyrics or pretty lyrics if the voice isn't horrendous. 
Slight tangent: My favorite combination of voices and lyrics is Of Monsters And Men. C: Their music is sooo gorgeous <3 really strange lyrics but they're poetic and really interesting . Ï… .


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 16, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Okay, I can get that :s I can usually live with a nice voice and ignore the lyrics or pretty lyrics if the voice isn't horrendous.
> Slight tangent: My favorite combination of voices and lyrics is Of Monsters And Men. C: Their music is sooo gorgeous <3 really strange lyrics but they're poetic and really interesting . Ï… .



I can actually get over weird voices if the lyrics intrigue me or if I like the music that goes with it (hell, I like Placebo, even though Brian Molko's voice is _so strange_), and I _usually _don't catch all of the lyrics until the second or third time through. But when there's really friggin' out there lyrics that catch my attention from the get-go, I have difficulty getting over it. (Likewise, rhyming 'change' with 'rearrange' will usually bother me so much I skip the song.) I dunno. I can really like songs based on the sound alone, but what makes me _love _songs on a personal level is usually a connection I make with the lyrics. I guess that works in reverse, too?

Unrelated: Can someone explain the point of adoptables (especially paying for them)? Why... wouldn't you just make your own character? Is it for people who can't draw as well as they'd like to, or...? I don't get it. :I


----------



## MrWife (Dec 16, 2013)

The common fetishes I see everyday... feet, overly obese furries, being eaten and/or swallowed whole, infants/diapers, huge muscles... Especially being eaten whole or extremely obese that they're bigger than an entire building. Just... how do you get into something like that? x-x


----------



## LadyToorima (Dec 16, 2013)

MrWife said:


> The common fetishes I see everyday... feet, overly obese furries, being eaten and/or swallowed whole, infants/diapers, huge muscles... Especially being eaten whole or extremely obese that they're bigger than an entire building. Just... how do you get into something like that? x-x



No, just no please.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 16, 2013)

gorgonops said:


> I can actually get over weird voices if the lyrics intrigue me or if I like the music that goes with it (hell, I like Placebo, even though Brian Molko's voice is _so strange_), and I _usually _don't catch all of the lyrics until the second or third time through. But when there's really friggin' out there lyrics that catch my attention from the get-go, I have difficulty getting over it. (Likewise, rhyming 'change' with 'rearrange' will usually bother me so much I skip the song.) I dunno. I can really like songs based on the sound alone, but what makes me _love _songs on a personal level is usually a connection I make with the lyrics. I guess that works in reverse, too?
> 
> Unrelated: Can someone explain the point of adoptables (especially paying for them)? Why... wouldn't you just make your own character? Is it for people who can't draw as well as they'd like to, or...? I don't get it. :I



Hmm :l I'm pretty much the opposite. Voices irritate me more than lyrics.
This is my favorite Of Monsters And Men song. You should totally listen to it and see what you think c:

Yeaah I don't get the adoptions thing either o:


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 16, 2013)

Where do people come up with this stuff? I mean...I'm laughing *INCREDIBLY* hard right now, but like who has time to honestly sit and think of this sort of thing?


----------



## Fawna (Dec 16, 2013)

gorgonops said:


> Can someone explain the point of adoptables (especially paying for them)? Why... wouldn't you just make your own character? Is it for people who can't draw as well as they'd like to, or...? I don't get it. :I



Yes, they are basically characters for people who can't draw.  So a person will buy a character they like and commission other people to draw them. It makes sense, in a way... lots of people can't draw but would like their own characters! 

_on-topic though..._ I don't understand why people find Australian accents 'sexy'. I detest my accent. So many people can't understand me when I talk to them and it gets really frustrating. How can you find the accent of someone you can barley understand 'sexy'?!  pls no


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't understand why my pants are tightening looking at Fawna's avatar.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Where do people come up with this stuff? I mean...I'm laughing *INCREDIBLY* hard right now, but like who has time to honestly sit and think of this sort of thing?



OMFG I REMEMBER THIS
ffffffff-- I'm pretty sure I know what it started with but I swear to god I can't find it ;m; It was an ask on tumblr saying the lines of "Dem Bones" but someone messed up with "The neck bone's connected to the shin bone" and someone photoshopped a visual of that
I can't find it though god dammit ;m;


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 16, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Hmm :l I'm pretty much the opposite. Voices irritate me more than lyrics.
> This is my favorite Of Monsters And Men song. You should totally listen to it and see what you think c:



DUDE I totally heard this on the radio earlier and forgot to look it up! Awesome! I like this. :3

Some voices I just can't get past, but I find that if it works for the... aesthetic(?) of the music, you can take someone with a not conventionally beautiful voice and make it work.



Fawna said:


> Yes, they are basically characters for people who  can't draw.  So a person will buy a character they like and commission  other people to draw them. It makes sense, in a way... lots of people  can't draw but would like their own characters!



Ahh. Got it. I still think I'd prefer to go to someone with a  description and ask them to draw my specific idea, but I'm guessing  adoptables are cheaper than custom art. Budget characters for folks who can't draw? Eh, alright.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 16, 2013)

gorgonops said:


> DUDE I totally heard this on the radio earlier and forgot to look it up! Awesome! I like this. :3



Yeah!!! C: I love them. They're so great. They only have one album, though :c But their music is sooooo great ; U ; Their entire album is called "My Head Is An Animal." My favorites are that, King And Lionheart, and Yellow Light. They're all just so... hnnggg <3 ; v ;


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 16, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> OMFG I REMEMBER THIS
> ffffffff-- I'm pretty sure I know what it started with but I swear to god I can't find it ;m; It was an ask on tumblr saying the lines of "Dem Bones" but someone messed up with "The neck bone's connected to the shin bone" and someone photoshopped a visual of that
> I can't find it though god dammit ;m;



I miss everything. QmQ


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I miss everything. QmQ



shhshh it's okay if I can find it I'll post it here or give it to you or something
_it was truly brilliant, though_â€‹


----------



## Fawna (Dec 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I don't understand why my pants are tightening looking at Fawna's avatar.



I... I don't know what to say!   >3<


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't understand why when my green candle melts the wax is brown (o m o)   it's confusing me....


----------



## Aleu (Dec 17, 2013)

Fawna said:


> _on-topic though..._ I don't understand why people find Australian accents 'sexy'. I detest my accent. So many people can't understand me when I talk to them and it gets really frustrating. How can you find the accent of someone you can barley understand 'sexy'?!  pls no



I find it sexy and I understand it just fine. There's a few Australian people that come in to my work wanting things framed (mainly military stuff) and oh my god I melt every time.

The worst accent is southern american. It's god awfully grading to listen to. It's not that I can't understand them, it's just it sounds like they're mispronouncing everything.

Though, the Irish accent is unbelievably sexy as well.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 17, 2013)

Aleu said:


> The worst accent is southern american. It's god awfully grading to listen to. It's not that I can't understand them, it's just it sounds like they're mispronouncing everything.



Imagine being stuck with one. >:[ I always think mine's not that bad until I go out of state, and people always end up guessing I'm from Texas any time I speak. I don't want to sound like a redneck, dammit! Why can't I have a lovely, lilting accent of some kind instead of sounding like I got scraped out of the Piney Woods? (It is ten times worse if I've been drinking, too.)

It does, however, grant me usage of the word "y'all", which I find immensely useful as a second person plural that isn't just... "you guys". "You all" sounds weird to me.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 17, 2013)

Aleu said:


> The worst accent is southern american. It's god awfully grading to listen to. It's not that I can't understand them, it's just it sounds like they're mispronouncing everything.


I grew up around almost nothing but the "hick accent," and it drives me crazy. It's like nails on a chalkboard, to my brain.
Strangely enough (thankfully enough), I didn't pick it up. My sister did, but she's the only one between me, my dad, my mom, and her.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 17, 2013)

gorgonops said:


> Imagine being stuck with one. >:[ I always think mine's not that bad until I go out of state, and people always end up guessing I'm from Texas any time I speak. I don't want to sound like a redneck, dammit! Why can't I have a lovely, lilting accent of some kind instead of sounding like I got scraped out of the Piney Woods? (It is ten times worse if I've been drinking, too.)
> 
> It does, however, grant me usage of the word "y'all", which I find immensely useful as a second person plural that isn't just... "you guys". "You all" sounds weird to me.


yeah I don't really like saying "you guys". It just sounds awkward.

Plus I know someone who loves it when I say "y'all" so I guess that's a...plus?

Anyhow, I don't understand this newfangled Android phone I had to get since my last one died


----------



## Fawna (Dec 17, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I find it sexy and I understand it just fine. There's a few Australian people that come in to my work wanting things framed (mainly military stuff) and oh my god I melt every time.
> 
> The worst accent is southern american. It's god awfully grading to listen to. It's not that I can't understand them, it's just it sounds like they're mispronouncing everything.
> 
> Though, the Irish accent is unbelievably sexy as well.



It's not so much my accent that people don't understand, though there can be an issue with pronunciations sometimes... it mostly all the slang we use. We speak English, and then an entirely separate language on top of it. It blows me away every time someone says "what does that word mean?" to something I say 40 times a day! I DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY WE SPEAK LIKE THIS IT CAUSES MAJOR CULTURAL BARRIERS  D:

I find some American accents nice...


----------



## Lobar (Dec 17, 2013)

Gibby said:


> There's plenty of hurtful things you can say to men based on their gender (and to women, which they just hate), as well as parroting on about what a REAL man is like and women just _HATE_ it when ideal female images are promoted, don't they? I don't like being expected by piles upon piles of other women out there to be stupidly handsome, rich, and physically strong. And there's the issue of berating men while they try to talk about their own issues to the public. Men are always laughed out the room when these things are brought to the table. Because men indiscriminately deserve it. I have yet to meet a feminist that has spoken in support of solving these issues without I or someone else pressing them about it.
> 
> So if those tiresome double-standards could be scrapped, I'd actually be happy to join in with them. I'm pretty gender-neutral and respectful enough as it is so far. Ask my friends that happen to be ladies.
> 
> It'd be very, very nice to be part of a group that can do that. Promoting feminism and... _mannism_ to form two groups only strengthens the division as opposed to co-operating and working to clean both ends of the shitty stick.



So here's the thing: the issues that are specifically faced by men, to the extent that they actually exist, are _also_ rooted in patriarchy.  They're the result of edge cases where the establishment of male supremacy acts as a double edged sword against them.  Disadvantages in divorce court stem from the perception of men as "providers", dismissal of male abuse results from belief that men are naturally stronger and tougher than women, and so on and so on.

Solve the problems faced by women, and these problems fade away as well.  But the reverse is _not_ necessarily true.  Undue focus on the disadvantages that patriarchy occasionally presents to men opens up the possibility of simply patching up those holes while the problems for women remain in place and ignored.  This is what the r/mensrights and r/redpill crowd would like.  They'd like to keep their role as "providers", but also have the freedom to ditch their responsibilities to their families if they choose, in true have-your-cake-and-eat-it-too fashion.

So yes, when someone hijacks feminism discussion to make it all about men's problems, it tends to get a bit of a negative response, because it's not really contributing to the solution so much as playing into the hands of the misogynist cohort.  It's not unlike the white guy that always shows up in a discussion on racism to complain about how black people get to use the N-word and he doesn't.  Men's problems will be solved as women's problems are solved, and they can deal with it not being all about them on the way there.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 17, 2013)

Why furfags have weird voices.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 17, 2013)

Why furfags have weird voices huh?
I dont understand why you give a fuck what peoples voices sound like.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 17, 2013)

Lobar said:


> So here's the thing: the issues that are specifically faced by men, to the extent that they actually exist, are _also_ rooted in patriarchy.  They're the result of edge cases where the establishment of male supremacy acts as a double edged sword against them.  Disadvantages in divorce court stem from the perception of men as "providers", dismissal of male abuse results from belief that men are naturally stronger and tougher than women, and so on and so on.
> 
> *Solve the problems faced by women, and these problems fade away as well*.  But the reverse is _not_ necessarily true.  Undue focus on the disadvantages that patriarchy occasionally presents to men opens up the possibility of simply patching up those holes while the problems for women remain in place and ignored.  This is what the r/mensrights and r/redpill crowd would like.  They'd like to keep their role as "providers", but also have the freedom to ditch their responsibilities to their families if they choose, in true have-your-cake-and-eat-it-too fashion.
> 
> So yes, when someone hijacks feminism discussion to make it all about men's problems, it tends to get a bit of a negative response, because it's not really contributing to the solution so much as playing into the hands of the misogynist cohort.  It's not unlike the white guy that always shows up in a discussion on racism to complain about how black people get to use the N-word and he doesn't.  Men's problems will be solved as women's problems are solved, and they can deal with it not being all about them on the way there.



I don't think this is necessarily true and I don't think matters faces by men and women are in competition with one another, as you seem to suggest. I think that suggestion is vile. It is possible to support victims of battery no matter what their sex is, rather than concentrating just on women or just on men.

High suicide rates, prostate cancer and genital cutting isn't 'like a white man complaining he can't say the n word', and ignoring these problems in the hope that they will vanish isn't going to work. That's not even wishful thinking; it's wishful idiocy.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 17, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I don't think this is necessarily true and I don't think matters faces by men and women are in competition with one another, as you seem to suggest. I think that suggestion is vile. It is possible to support victims of battery no matter what their sex is, rather than concentrating just on women or just on men.
> 
> High suicide rates, prostate cancer and genital cutting isn't 'like a white man complaining he can't say the n word', and ignoring these problems in the hope that they will vanish isn't going to work. That's not even wishful thinking; it's wishful idiocy.



Where did I say victims didn't deserve any support?  But it is true that if you reduced the disproportionate need for support amongst women, then a more equitable distribution of support resources becomes more justifiable.  Just as if career opportunities and wages were equitable, decisions on alimony and child custody would become more impartial (which, as an aside, isn't as severe as is often reported when you only consider cases in which both parties actually seek custody).  Just like if women were regarded as equally capable as men, men wouldn't face unreasonable expectations of them.  And so on, and so on.

What's vile is the MRA campaign that these are all somehow actually caused by feminism, and are proof that we need to beat back women's rights further.

It wouldn't surprise me if the discrepancy in suicide rates came down mostly to rates of firearm ownership.  Easy access to a method is a huge factor in moving from suicidal ideation to an actual attempt, about half of all suicides are committed by firearm, and a lot more men own them than women.  Could also be related to a greater unwillingness to seek mental health care, because boys are tough and don't need that feelings crap - which would again be another patriarchal issue.

And seriously, prostate cancer?  That's not even a societal issue, it's about as relevant here as sickle cell anemia in a conversation about racism.  Nor is there any shortage of funding for fighting it.  That you even include it here shows how hard you're reaching for issues that don't tie back to patriarchy.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 17, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Where did I say victims didn't deserve any support?  But it is true that if you reduced the disproportionate need for support amongst women, then a more equitable distribution of support resources becomes more justifiable.  Just as if career opportunities and wages were equitable, decisions on alimony and child custody would become more impartial (which, as an aside, isn't as severe as is often reported when you only consider cases in which both parties actually seek custody).  Just like if women were regarded as equally capable as men, men wouldn't face unreasonable expectations of them.  And so on, and so on.
> 
> What's vile is the MRA campaign that these are all somehow actually caused by feminism, and are proof that we need to beat back women's rights further.
> 
> ...



I _would _surprise me if the discrepancy in suicide rates came down to gun ownership, because the gender imbalance in suicides is multi national. Some of those nations, like the United Kingdom, have very low fire arm ownership rates, which could not possibly explain the imbalance in suicides even if more men owned guns than women. 

I don't think all gender specific problems can be regarded as variations of patriarchy. This creates the false impression that solving that problem will also solve all other gender issues under the sun, which is optimistic at best and harmful at worst if people use it as an excuse to evade discussing any male specific problems, or begin accusing anybody who disagrees of supporting patriarchy. We should challenge gender imbalances and sex-specific issues directly, regardless of the sex of the group affected, instead of vaguely hoping that their problems will 'fade away'. 

I think your desire to express all sex specific problems under a unifying theory of patriarchy is a product of confirmation bias in the same way that your suggestion fire-arm ownership is the reason for an internationally higher male suicide rate. I think you've created a simple hypothesis that makes sense to you, but failed to evaluate it from a critical perspective.

Women's and men's specific matters are not competing with one another and we aren't going to solve all men's problems by concentrating only on women's problems. Both merit attention. 
I mentioned prostate cancer because fund raising campaigns for prostate cancer, which has a significantly lower public awareness, were recently accused of being sexist in the UK. Imagine if a group of men accused breast cancer research of being sexist. This is how skewed some people's perception of sexual equality is, that they will claim raising money for a male specific cancer is immoral and oppresses women.


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 17, 2013)

I don't understand why people think that being hyperflexible is a nice thing. 

It's not.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 17, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> I don't understand why people think that being hyperflexible is a nice thing.
> 
> It's not.


Doesnt that mean you can hurt yourself alot easier?
Like joints and stuff hyperextending causing a vicious amount of pain?


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 17, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Doesnt that mean you can hurt yourself alot easier?
> Like joints and stuff hyperextending causing a vicious amount of pain?



That's exactly what it means! 

:> It can be pretty fucking terrible, yeah.


----------



## taras hyena (Dec 17, 2013)

If I ever see a knee hyper-extend, I'll fucking vomit. This is why I don't like watching football; the inherent risk of seeing that shit is too great. That and sports are stupid.

Just to be curious, what has happened due to your hyperflexibility?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 17, 2013)

taras hyena said:


> If I ever see a knee hyper-extend, I'll fucking vomit. This is why I don't like watching football; the inherent risk of seeing that shit is too great. That and sports are stupid.
> 
> Just to be curious, what has happened due to your hyperflexibility?



Weren't you in some kind of army? Shouldn't you be prepared to see shit like that?


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 17, 2013)

taras hyena said:


> If I ever see a knee hyper-extend, I'll fucking vomit. This is why I don't like watching football; the inherent risk of seeing that shit is too great. That and sports are stupid.
> 
> Just to be curious, what has happened due to your hyperflexibility?



A friend of mine had that happen to both of her knees as a kid, she ended up with several surgeries and some massive scars.

I've had both hips go out more than once, both knees, and both shoulders too, but I've thankfully never torn anything. I can't carry heavy things in my arms without being very careful, since my left arm went way too far out once and has been 'loose' ever since. It goes out routinely, but hardly ever pinches the nerve anymore, but when it does it's a week-long affair of trying to keep it in long enough for the nerve to heal. My vertebrae regularly dislocate from every day activities, especially during sleep. It's more of a nuisance than anything, but the muscles affected by a dislocated vert. knot up and tend to pull others out of place. It actually got really bad when I was still in school, going so far as to cause some scoliosis, and daily spinal nerve pinches. I still have that to a point, but it's manageable; my chiropractor is the best.

Hips are the worst. Pinch that nerve in there and walking, sitting, and standing is agony for weeks on end. My worst ever experience with hyperflexibility was when both of my hips went out in the same week. 

/end painbrag


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 17, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> That's exactly what it means!
> 
> :> It can be pretty fucking terrible, yeah.


Aw shit, that sucks. I accidently did the splits once (yay snow) and it felt like my crotch ripped in half. I couldnt walk peoperly for weeks.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 17, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I find it sexy and I understand it just fine. There's a few Australian people that come in to my work wanting things framed (mainly military stuff) and oh my god I melt every time.
> 
> The worst accent is southern american. It's god awfully grading to listen to. It's not that I can't understand them, it's just it sounds like they're mispronouncing everything.
> 
> Though, the Irish accent is unbelievably sexy as well.



All accents are hot that aren't the one you've heard your entire life. I have a British friend that says he loves American accents. I didn't even know we had one.



Lobar said:


> So here's the thing: the issues that are specifically faced by men, to the extent that they actually exist, are _also_ rooted in patriarchy.  They're the result of edge cases where the establishment of male supremacy acts as a double edged sword against them.  Disadvantages in divorce court stem from the perception of men as "providers", dismissal of male abuse results from belief that men are naturally stronger and tougher than women, and so on and so on.
> 
> Solve the problems faced by women, and these problems fade away as well.  But the reverse is _not_ necessarily true.  Undue focus on the disadvantages that patriarchy occasionally presents to men opens up the possibility of simply patching up those holes while the problems for women remain in place and ignored.  This is what the r/mensrights and r/redpill crowd would like.  They'd like to keep their role as "providers", but also have the freedom to ditch their responsibilities to their families if they choose, in true have-your-cake-and-eat-it-too fashion.




HEY! THIS GROUP HAS SEVERE PROBLEMS! LET'S IGNORE THEIRS AND FOCUS ON OTHERS EXCLUSIVELY INSTEAD OF EVERYONES TOGETHER AS A SOCIETY! 

What kinda tryhard logic...?


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 17, 2013)

How can people _not_ understand the fact they have accents?  It's like thinking English isn't a language because you grew up with it.


----------



## dialup (Dec 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> All accents are hot that aren't the one you've heard your entire life. I have a British friend that says he loves American accents. I didn't even know we had one.


Oh god, American accents are so ugly. Why would anybody find them attractive? After hearing them when somebody speaks another language (or someone with a different accent) you really pick up on what an American accent sounds like. 

That being said, I kinda like Boston accents even though they're silly.


----------



## Sar (Dec 17, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> How can people _not_ understand the fact they have accents?  It's like thinking English isn't a language because you grew up with it.


People think other people have accents because they are so used to their own they don't even consider it one. Shit, I probably sound like I would mug most people.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 17, 2013)

I don't get why people supposedly seeking social justice refuse to accept that society's standards for almost everyone are completely unrealistic and sexist, and not just minority groups and women. I'm not claiming to say that women's rights, LGBT rights, etc aren't important issues, but looking at men's issues for instance and saying "Oh, they're privileged in society, fuck them and their problems" sounds like the opposite of social justice. In a perfect world, everyone would be equal. There wouldn't be gender roles. There wouldn't be a gender binary. There wouldn't be racial barriers. There wouldn't be unacceptable standards of beauty. But the world isn't perfect. The rights of everyone in the eyes of society are still in many ways unequal. The notion that one group is more important than another further upsets that.

Also, did someone say accents?

[video=youtube;zqLuIXwsLDw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqLuIXwsLDw[/video]


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 17, 2013)

Runefox said:


> I don't get why people supposedly seeking social justice refuse to accept that society's standards for almost everyone are completely unrealistic and sexist, and not just minority groups and women. I'm not claiming to say that women's rights, LGBT rights, etc aren't important issues, but looking at men's issues for instance and saying "Oh, they're privileged in society, fuck them and their problems" sounds like the opposite of social justice. In a perfect world, everyone would be equal. There wouldn't be gender roles. There wouldn't be a gender binary. There wouldn't be racial barriers. There wouldn't be unacceptable standards of beauty. But the world isn't perfect. The rights of everyone in the eyes of society are still in many ways unequal. The notion that one group is more important than another further upsets that.
> 
> Also, did someone say accents?
> 
> [video=youtube;zqLuIXwsLDw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqLuIXwsLDw[/video]


 Kind of like the image that white people are rich, and that it's only minorities that deserve special resources and health plans. Or like how I'm still an evil human being just for being white, even though I had nothing to do with slavery a long time ago.


----------



## Tao (Dec 17, 2013)

Sourdough starter. I am so mad. HRHGHHGGH.


----------



## Willow (Dec 17, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> How can people _not_ understand the fact they have accents?  It's like thinking English isn't a language because you grew up with it.


That's actually it. People don't realize they have an accent because they grew up with it and are used to hearing themselves and others speak. 



Runefox said:


> I don't get why people supposedly seeking social justice refuse to accept that society's standards for almost everyone are completely unrealistic and sexist, and not just minority groups and women. I'm not claiming to say that women's rights, LGBT rights, etc aren't important issues, but looking at men's issues for instance and saying "Oh, they're privileged in society, fuck them and their problems" sounds like the opposite of social justice.


People who believe things like this tend to either live in a vacuum and therefore believe their problems are more important than anything else and they only ones that truly exist or are valid because it's been presented to them in a way that only serves to "empower" themselves while dehumanizing everyone else or they're just emotionally unstable and are willing to latch on to anything that gives them even the slightest sense of empowerment or validation or whatever else and also be able to shift the blame for their problems onto someone else. 

Either way, they've set up their own little world I guess and that's kind of where the problem lies.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 17, 2013)

I don't get what thought process leads someone to think that ignoring someone for a month is better than even a courtesy "fuck you and everything about you" text.

Oh well.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 17, 2013)

gorgonops said:


> I don't get what thought process leads someone to think that ignoring someone for a month is better than even a courtesy "fuck you and everything about you" text.
> 
> Oh well.




Usually fear that doing that would be worse than the former and lack of experience with either. The latter is scarier from that perspective. :c

*EDIT:* Also, the fairly common although flawed thought of "If I ignore it long enough, it will go away." :c

*EDIT 2:* oops this probably didn't actually help, did it... ;//////;
//hug


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 17, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Usually fear that doing that would be worse than the former and lack of experience with either. The latter is scarier from that perspective.
> 
> *EDIT:* Also, the fairly common although flawed thought of "If I ignore it long enough, it will go away." :c



It might've been easier to deal with if it hadn't been my girlfriend. :[

Message received, I guess, but god _damn_. I never thought a text message breakup would look appealing by comparison.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 17, 2013)

gorgonops said:


> It might've been easier to deal with if it hadn't been my girlfriend. :[
> 
> Message received, I guess, but god _damn_. I never thought a text message breakup would look appealing by comparison.



Aww :c I'm sorry. //hug
My friend ignored me for a full year and a half until I asked her about it. :s But I've kind of been on both sides of this sort of situation and I can tell you that it's not super easy being the other end either :c It definitely is much better to just come out and say it though. :c (But the one time I did that I got called ugly on the inside...)

Okay sorry on topic: I don't understand why people think/say that Latin is so hard. It's much easier than most of the other languages I've learned (or tried to). Japanese, Korean, Chinese (all dialects), Arabic...


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 17, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Aww :c I'm sorry. //hug
> My friend ignored me for a full year and a half until I asked her about it. :s But I've kind of been on both sides of this sort of situation and I can tell you that it's not super easy being the other end either :c It definitely is much better to just come out and say it though. :c (But the one time I did that I got called ugly on the inside...)



Thanks. :[

I mean, I've had to _do _the breaking-up before and that was incredibly unpleasant. Upsetting for days, even, but I figured I owed it to both of us to not pretend it was working for me. 

But this? I eventually got so anxious and worried that something horrible had happened that I drove to her apartment, saw her car there, smelled the funk of her cigarettes around the door, and rung the bell to at least say, "Hey, I just wanted to know if you were alive." She didn't answer. 

So I'm just giving up and respecting whatever it is she's doing, but man. "I'm alive, I just don't want to see you," is _all _I wanted. Doesn't seem like I'm gonna get it.

I just don't understand this situation. 



Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Okay sorry on topic: I don't understand why people think/say that Latin  is so hard. It's much easier than most of the other languages I've  learned (or tried to). Japanese, Korean, Chinese (all dialects),  Arabic...



Nor do I understand Russian. _CONJUGATE EVERYTHING._ 

But the consonant soup entertains me so, so I keep trying.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 17, 2013)

gorgonops said:


> Thanks. :[
> 
> [sad words]
> 
> ...




:c I'm sorry //hug

LOL yeah, Russian too. Oh man, Russian is fun, though! It's variable syntax... that's always great! C: I wish I knew Russian. I like the infinite consonants, too.
Mmkay, the language that _really_ drives me crazy is Cantonese. My friend spent like twenty minutes trying to teach me a word and I ended up just giving up and saying "curry" like an american. It wasn't even the consonants or vowels that I couldn't do, it was just something along the lines of [kÉ’É»Ê‰] but I couldn't do the pitches at all. It was sooooo trippy! //screams
Slight tangent: I really wanna learn a Bantu or African language with clicks C: That sounds like so much fun!


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 17, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> LOL yeah, Russian too. Oh man, Russian is fun, though! It's variable syntax... that's always great! C: I wish I knew Russian. I like the infinite consonants, too.
> Mmkay, the language that _really_ drives me crazy is Cantonese. My friend spent like twenty minutes trying to teach me a word and I ended up just giving up and saying "curry" like an american. It wasn't even the consonants or vowels that I couldn't do, it was just something along the lines of [kÉ’É»Ê‰] but I couldn't do the pitches at all. It was sooooo trippy! //screams
> Slight tangent: I really wanna learn a Bantu or African language with clicks C: That sounds like so much fun!



Russian is a lot of fun, but it's definitely a challenge. I tend to forget a lot of it because I'll go for long stretches without using any, whiiich is totally my own fault. I _love _the way it sounds. I don't know why, but I do. (Not a fan of the sound of French, but German and Russian seem to be my favorites for some reason.)

I dare not even try Cantonese. That is a language for braver souls than I.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 17, 2013)

gorgonops said:


> Russian is a lot of fun, but it's definitely a challenge. I tend to forget a lot of it because I'll go for long stretches without using any, whiiich is totally my own fault. I _love _the way it sounds. I don't know why, but I do. (Not a fan of the sound of French, but German and Russian seem to be my favorites for some reason.)
> 
> I dare not even try Cantonese. That is a language for braver souls than I.



Yeah! C: The best way to learn a language is through speaking it. Aside from learning it initially. There are lots of theories of how to learn a second language. None of them have been conclusively proven. Or near proven, actually. We're totally lost on that. But speaking it always makes it better! C:

There are three languages that I absolutely _adore_ how they sound, and those would be Italian, Romanian, and Hawaiian. They're sooooooooooo gorgeous ; v ; LOL I wish I knew any of them :c I know a tiny bit of all of them but not enough :c

Hehehe, I can do okayish in Mandarin if I had an actual teacher cuz my friend says I can pronounce everything well, but I just haven't had a real teacher or anything :c But I'm saving my challenge of Cantonese when I can master a language with four tones instead of twelve.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 17, 2013)

What the hell? The judge let him go, because he was rich http://www.nydailynews.com/news/pol...tence-drunk-rich-kid-killer-article-1.1549748


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 17, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> What the hell? The judge let him go, because he was rich http://www.nydailynews.com/news/pol...tence-drunk-rich-kid-killer-article-1.1549748



"Couch's defense claimed the spoiled boy suffered from "affluenza," a  condition a psychologist his attorneys called on to testify said arose  from getting everything he wanted from his wealthy parents."

The... _defense_ claimed that? That's a thing? "He's a spoiled brat, so go easy on him for _killing four people_, he doesn't know any better"?

I have no idea what to say about that. At least if he screws up while on probation, odds of him going to jail skyrocket. Hopefully he doesn't kill anyone else in the process.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 17, 2013)

gorgonops said:


> "Couch's defense claimed the spoiled boy suffered from "affluenza," a  condition a psychologist his attorneys called on to testify said arose  from getting everything he wanted from his wealthy parents."
> 
> The... _defense_ claimed that? That's a thing? "He's a spoiled brat, so go easy on him for _killing four people_, he doesn't know any better"?
> 
> I have no idea what to say about that. At least if he screws up while on probation, odds of him going to jail skyrocket. Hopefully he doesn't kill anyone else in the process.


 but poor people who have real problems can't get away with something like this? Ok then. What the hell is wrong with judges these days?


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 17, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> but poor people who have real problems can't get away with something like this? Ok then. What the hell is wrong with judges these days?



I always wonder what's happening behind the scenes when stuff like this goes down. 

Ugh, driving drunk is so _stupid_, but I guess 'impaired judgment' is part of the problem in the first place.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 17, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Kind of like the image that white people are rich, and that it's only minorities that deserve special resources and health plans. Or like how I'm still an evil human being just for being white, even though I had nothing to do with slavery a long time ago.


If you are a white, heterosexual cis-male, you have no right to complain about any of your problems because you are the most privileged from birth. Society only has prejudice for every other demographic.



TheMetalVelocity said:


> but poor people who have real problems can't get away with something like this? Ok then. What the hell is wrong with judges these days?


The defense claimed that, then the parents provided "evidence", most likely.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 17, 2013)

Runefox said:


> If you are a white, heterosexual cis-male, you have no right to complain about any of your problems because you are the most privileged from birth. Society only has prejudice for every other demographic.


 That doesn't mean I don't deserve to be taken care of and forgotten about, especially in my current condition. That was kind of my point.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 17, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> That doesn't mean I don't deserve to be taken care of and forgotten about, especially in my current condition. That was kind of my point.



I'm nooooooooooot an expert hereeee but going on what Runefox said earlier, I thiiiiiiinnkkk her comment was sarcastic and actually in favor of your ideas...... I miiiight be wrong...


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 17, 2013)

WHY ARE YOU SO FUCKING ADORABLE!?!?!?
â˜†*:.ï½¡. o(â‰§â–½â‰¦)o .ï½¡.:*â˜†


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> WHY ARE YOU SO FUCKING ADORABLE!?!?!?
> â˜†*:.ï½¡. o(â‰§â–½â‰¦)o .ï½¡.:*â˜†



Why is it illegal to shoot you with a pistol right now? :V


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 17, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> Why is it illegal to shoot you with a pistol right now? :V


Damn, I don't understand why you had to go that far.  Even with sarcasm.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> WHY ARE YOU SO FUCKING ADORABLE!?!?!?
> â˜†*:.ï½¡. o(â‰§â–½â‰¦)o .ï½¡.:*â˜†



i--.... wh... what???

... this is definitely a thing I do not understand... :l


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 17, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> Damn, I don't understand why you had to go that far.  Even with sarcasm.



I hurt you because I love you.

^I don't understand why the hell do people go with that either.

"WHY YOU DO THIS TO ME?"
"BEcause I love you" - Kill-


----------



## Hewge (Dec 17, 2013)

I found out the other day that some people "come out" sometimes about playing World of Warcraft.

That was weird.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 17, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> I'm nooooooooooot an expert hereeee but going on what Runefox said earlier, I thiiiiiiinnkkk her comment was sarcastic and actually in favor of your ideas...... I miiiight be wrong...


 Well, sometimes I can't tell whether someone is fucking with me or not, or whatever. LOL.  



Also, I don't understand how a lot of furries are attracted to actual paws on anthros for like their foot fetish, I mean, I like actual human looking feet and all and the shape of them, but paws? I don't see how that's sexually attractive, just the way they're shaped and with those ugly pads on the bottom..ewww. It's like trying to have a typical foot fetish, except with actual animal parts. I just don't see how a foot fetish, except using paws can combine well. It's like "Yo man! I have a feet fetish, wanna see my sexy paws?". Like it don't make sense to me.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 17, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> i--.... wh... what???
> 
> ... this is definitely a thing I do not understand... :l



He totally has a bro crush on you because you're so innocent to the ways of FAF and yet so insightful.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 17, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Well, sometimes I can't tell whether someone is fucking with me or not, or whatever. LOL.



Trust me, when it comes to sarcasm, I'm clueless. Like, _clueless._ If I were given a series of statements and asked which one was sarcastic, I would have no clue. I kinda got lucky on that one. Somehow. I have no idea how I did that.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 17, 2013)

Hewge said:


> I found out the other day that some people "come out" sometimes about playing World of Warcraft.
> 
> That was weird.



..._Why would you do that_.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 17, 2013)

Runefox said:


> He totally has a bro crush on you because you're so innocent to the ways of FAF and yet so insightful.



..... ??? ^^ another thing I do not understand, but okay... I'll... I'll just take it as a compliment and... yeah... o///////o


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 17, 2013)

It's fine. Keep being clueless. Please. So I may keep blooshing. And cry heart shaped tears down my manly chiseled cheeks. ;3;


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> It's fine. Keep being clueless. Please. So I may keep blooshing. And cry heart shaped tears down my manly chiseled cheeks. ;3;



... I think I can do this, but I am _so confused_â€‹ right now...


----------



## Willow (Dec 17, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Also, I don't understand how a lot of furries are attracted to actual paws on anthros for like their foot fetish, I mean, I like actual human looking feet and all and the shape of them, but paws? I don't see how that's sexually attractive, just the way they're shaped and with those ugly pads on the bottom..ewww. It's like trying to have a typical foot fetish, except with actual animal parts. I just don't see how a foot fetish, except using paws can combine well. It's like "Yo man! I have a feet fetish, wanna see my sexy paws?". Like it don't make sense to me.


Because a human foot fetish somehow makes more sense?

Paws are cute. Human feet are not.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> It's fine. Keep being clueless. Please. So I may keep blooshing. And cry heart shaped tears down my manly chiseled cheeks. ;3;





Blissful.Oblivion said:


> ... I think I can do this, but I am _so confused_â€‹ right now...


This is the beginning of a beautiful brolationship.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 17, 2013)

Willow said:


> Because a human foot fetish somehow makes more sense?
> 
> Paws are cute. Human feet are not.


 Fuck that, human feet look cuter! Let's have an hour long debate about it!


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 17, 2013)

Runefox said:


> This is the beginning of a beautiful brolationship.



I'm... I'm just gonna... uhm... yeah...

All ^that^ aside,
I don't understand how people do the Dutch r. It's sooo weeeird.... it's a trilled r, but in the back of your mouth... o m o


----------



## Runefox (Dec 17, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> I don't understand how people do the Dutch r. It's sooo weeeird.... it's a trilled r, but in the back of your mouth... o m o



Actually, I've never quite figured out how to roll r's. I can't snap my fingers, either.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 18, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Actually, I've never quite figured out how to roll r's. I can't snap my fingers, either.



Man, I have never been able to roll r's, and almost everyone I know _can._ "It's easy! Just do this! _r-r-r-r-r-r-r_!" _That does not help._

My best attempts sound like I've sprung an air leak or am about to choke on my own tongue.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 18, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Actually, I've never quite figured out how to roll r's. I can't snap my fingers, either.





gorgonops said:


> Man, I have never been able to roll r's, and almost everyone I know _can._ "It's easy! Just do this! _r-r-r-r-r-r-r_!" _That does not help._
> 
> My best attempts sound like I've sprung an air leak or am about to choke on my own tongue.



LOL it's okay, I'm pretty sure that the ability to roll r's is a physiological thing and not necessarily something you can learn. I can roll my r's like Spanish, but not like Dutch :c this is a recording of the Dutch r (uvular trill)
I sound like a dying goat when I try to do it...
It's among the few consonants I cannot pronounce :c I think most other consonants are something you can learn. Like the French r and [ll] in Welsh.


----------



## Willow (Dec 18, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Fuck that, human feet look cuter! Let's have an hour long debate about it!


I'd get out the tumblr posts with all the cute little cat feet on it but it's way late and I'd win anyway :v



Runefox said:


> Actually, I've never quite figured out how to roll r's. I can't snap my fingers, either.


I can't roll my r's off the tip of my tongue like in Spanish but I can roll my r's at the back of my throat. It's weird. And I can only really apply it to German if I actually think about it. 

I guess that's what Bliss is talking about.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 18, 2013)

Willow said:


> I can't roll my r's off the tip of my tongue like in Spanish but I can roll my r's at the back of my throat. It's weird. And I can only really apply it to German if I actually think about it.
> 
> I guess that's what Bliss is talking about.



Do they really use a uvular trill in German? I thought it was like French. Or maybe they use both? Apparently they use both [in German] (according to Wikipedia, but in general I trust it on phonology; hasn't been wrong yet). That's trippy. :l 
And yes, that is what I'm talking about P:


----------



## lukefrost (Dec 18, 2013)

How anybody can hate Frank Sinatra.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 18, 2013)

lukefrost said:


> How anybody can hate Frank Sinatra.


_
the name simply drips with evil
_
Just kidding. I don't really actually know anything about him. But for some reason his name _does _sound evil or something to me :l Not to be offensive or anything.

Okay, here's something that really confuses me: Americans write the date MM/DD/YY(YY), right? _Wh__y?_ That makes no sense, whatsoever. Ever since I learned to write it DD/MM/YY(YY), I've been so confused whenever I see it written because I can't tell if it's written DMY or MDY. At this point I just write DD-MMM-YYYY (MMM being abbreviated month name like Feb) to avoid ambiguity but it's so hard for me to understand anything I see any more. :c


----------



## Icky (Dec 18, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> _
> the name simply drips with evil
> _
> Just kidding. I don't really actually know anything about him. But for some reason his name _does _sound evil or something to me :l Not to be offensive or anything.
> ...



Hrm. I'd say it's because, for the majority of the time, the numbers end up going from least to greatest. It's more of a regional preference thing than anything, like what side of the road you drive on. There isn't a right answer, different areas just do it differently.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 18, 2013)

Icky said:


> Hrm. I'd say it's because, for the majority of the time, the numbers end up going from least to greatest. It's more of a regional preference thing than anything, like what side of the road you drive on. There isn't a right answer, different areas just do it differently.



I assumed the MM/DD/YY format followed our way of actually saying dates in that order, though I don't have anything non-anecdotal to back that up. It's less common, at least where I am, to hear something like "It was the 18th of December, 2013" and more common to hear something like, "It was December 18th, 2013." The first just sounds weirdly formal to my ears, and I don't hear dates spoken in that order much.

It is weird and I wish we'd go DD/MM/YY, though.


----------



## Delta (Dec 18, 2013)

The Yorkshire dialect.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 18, 2013)

gorgonops said:


> I assumed the MM/DD/YY format followed our way of actually saying dates in that order, though I don't have anything non-anecdotal to back that up. It's less common, at least where I am, to hear something like "It was the 18th of December, 2013" and more common to hear something like, "It was December 18th, 2013." The first just sounds weirdly formal to my ears, and I don't hear dates spoken in that order much.
> 
> It is weird and I wish we'd go DD/MM/YY, though.



Ahh, ahh, this makes sense. I still don't like it, though. It feels illogical. I feel like it should be either smallest division / mid division / large division or the reverse (so DD/MM/YY or YY/MM/DD, the latter actually being done in Japan). But that's just me.


----------



## taras hyena (Dec 18, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Weren't you in some kind of army? Shouldn't you be prepared to see shit like that?



Air Force, actually. I work on jets. I've just got a high emphatic drive, so if I see something I imagine the pain I'd feel if it were to happen to me. And that makes me very uncomfortable. I've seen people drill through their hands, cut off fingers, and even have fingers smashed by some pretty horrible machinery. The vomiting part was an overstatement, yeah. But I just really don't like that shit; nobody is prepared to see it. You just react accordingly.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 18, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Just kidding. I don't really actually know anything about him.*(Frank Sinatra)*



....*WHAT?!?*

You live in the Information Age for goodness' sake! This is what is wrong with this generation, and probably the ones next to it as well!


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 18, 2013)

Willow said:


> I'd get out the tumblr posts with all the cute little cat feet on it but it's way late and I'd win anyway :v


 Okay! That's it! I'll have to grab my FA favs. 1v1 right here!


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 18, 2013)

Willow said:


> Because a human foot fetish somehow makes more sense?
> 
> Paws are cute. Human feet are not.



Actually being attracted to human body parts does make more sense. Just to shatter the furry-bubble and return us to reality for a few minutes. x3


----------



## Konotashi (Dec 18, 2013)

The siphon for my fish tank and how it magically sucks up water when it's just a DAMN TUBE.


----------



## Fawna (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't understand how Australia managed to overtake America in being the fattest nation.  Still blows my mind to this day and it happened nearly... geez, two years ago, I guess?



Konotashi said:


> The siphon for my fish tank and how it magically sucks up water when it's just a DAMN TUBE.



DEER GOD (hahaha shoot me) THIS.  I DON'T GET IT.  HOW?  HOW???   EVERY TIME I CLEAN MY FISH TANK I JUST STAND THERE LOOKING AT IT LIKE,  "HOW ARE YOU DOING THIS HOW IS THIS EVEN POSSIBLE"


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 18, 2013)

Fawna said:


> I don't understand how Australia managed to overtake America in being the fattest nation.  Still blows my mind to this day and it happened nearly... geez, two years ago, I guess?



One shrimp on the barbie too many.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 18, 2013)

Konotashi said:


> The siphon for my fish tank and how it magically sucks up water when it's just a DAMN TUBE.



http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070710044540AA1Qgsw

The people of yahoo says it exploits pressure differences. The air presses down on the water in the tank and it is forced out the tube.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 18, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> ....*WHAT?!?*
> 
> You live in the Information Age for goodness' sake! This is what is wrong with this generation, and probably the ones next to it as well!


People these days only want to hear disorientating electronic noises rather than powerful voices, unforgettable lyrics, and the magnificent sounds of brass family instruments. I see this as madness as well Rilvor, I wish MTV would stop brainwashing everyone.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 18, 2013)

You don't like electronic music? You must have been brainwashed by the classical conspirators. ;3


----------



## Fawna (Dec 18, 2013)

Gibby said:


> One shrimp on the barbie too many.



But they're so delicious.  :'(


----------



## BRN (Dec 18, 2013)

mtv 





A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> People these days only want to hear disorientating electronic noises rather than powerful voices, unforgettable lyrics, and the magnificent sounds of brass family instruments. I see this as madness as well Rilvor, I wish MTV would stop brainwashing everyone.



[yt]om4AE5El9oE[/yt]

Eh, parody aside, tastes change with time. It's neither good or bad, it just displaces the old. Art remains artistic.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 18, 2013)

BRN said:


> Eh, parody aside, tastes change with time. It's neither good or bad, it just displaces the old. Art remains artistic.


Its probably me just overreacting to opinions again, nothing unusual there.  Still, if music today is going to give me a headache, I will say more than "I don't like it" (not in an annoying "I'm going to shove my opinion down your throat" way.)


----------



## Aurastar (Dec 18, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Yes, this Stephen Fry.
> 
> He's a gay man that's sorry you can't take a joke, and he's not afraid to openly criticise murders and honour killings done in the name of Islam.
> 
> ...



So, let me guess, he's right because ALL Muslims are terrorists and it's any of your business what religion they practice?
I think you're somewhat missing the point of feminism. True, for me, being equal means not being thought of as "less" of a person
just cuz I tell you I'm a lady. But equal means different things to different people. 

Let me help you with that. :>
http://muslimfeminists.tumblr.com/About
http://www.newstatesman.com/religion/2013/11/can-you-be-muslim-and-feminist

To answer your second question, jokes about men are in a different category. For example, men aren't oppressed. This should be obvious to anyone who has been paying close attention to social justice. There's
no way that a joke against the cis male gender could possibly hurt them because they have the cushiest life out of most people. However, if we were to make jokes about, say, gay people, it would be reinforcing harmful
stereotypes against an _oppressed _group. You're basically comparing real oppression to a man wiping a tear from his eye.

Although, men do have their problems, too. I understand that society isn't perfect and teaches men to be emotionless, sexist idiots, too. But that doesn't make them oppressed.

Hope this helps! : D

Edit: Sorry, forgot to answer your question- no, I don't laugh at jokes about men. I simply wanted to point out that they're not technically harmful outside of a few hurt feelings.


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 18, 2013)

*Duck Dynasty.*

This is why: http://tv.yahoo.com/blogs/tv-news/-...anti-gay-remarks-spark-outrage-134231650.html

People would think that if your going to be popular, if your going to be a celebrity, that you not have any strong religious or political affiliations. This guy apparently didn't get the memo.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 18, 2013)

Punnchy said:


> *Duck Dynasty.*
> 
> This is why: http://tv.yahoo.com/blogs/tv-news/-...anti-gay-remarks-spark-outrage-134231650.html
> 
> People would think that if your going to be popular, if your going to be a celebrity, that you not have any strong religious or political affiliations. This guy apparently didn't get the memo.


This doesn't involve politics or religion, but it does involve Duck Dynasty and things I don't understand.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=casji8cmJug

... What, on earth?!


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 18, 2013)

Aurastar said:


> So, let me guess, he's right because ALL Muslims are terrorists and it's any of your business what religion they practice?
> I think you're somewhat missing the point of feminism. True, for me, being equal means not being thought of as "less" of a person
> just cuz I tell you I'm a lady. But equal means different things to different people.
> 
> ...



You are insufferable. People are openly criticising the doctrines of Islam in the UK because of actual discrimination and divisive treatment of men and women perpetrated in the name of Islam. 
This doesn't mean that criticising certain muslim doctrines is the same as calling all muslims terrorists. 

The discrimination that people like you would have us turn a blind eye too, because any criticism of a foreign religion is immediately presumed to be racist, is very real. However you choose to preoccupy yourself with divisive jokes. 

How pedantic and trivial. More over, jokes about women's sexual attitudes in the UK have about as much impact as jokes about men's sexual attitudes. We aren't a medieval culture in which a tasteless one liner is going to precipitate objectification or change the outcome of court cases. 
At the same time as people of your irate persuasion are complaining about jokes, though, muslim groups successfully pressured Britain's Universities into permitting male-female segregation in lectures. 

Get your priorities straight. We need to say 'whatever your religion you are not allowed to discriminate man from woman,' we do not need to seek 'social justice' over our assessment of celebrities' humour.


----------



## Willow (Dec 18, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Actually being attracted to human body parts does make more sense. Just to shatter the furry-bubble and return us to reality for a few minutes. x3


I meant in general not as a fetish. Neither makes sense to me as a fetish but between the two, paws > feet


----------



## Aurastar (Dec 18, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> You are insufferable. People are openly criticising the doctrines of Islam in the UK because of actual discrimination and divisive treatment of men and women perpetrated in the name of Islam.
> This doesn't mean that criticising certain muslim doctrines is the same as calling all muslims terrorists.
> 
> The discrimination that people like you would have us turn a blind eye too, because any criticism of a foreign religion is immediately presumed to be racist, is very real. However you choose to preoccupy yourself with divisive jokes.
> ...



Calling me names? Yeah, that works real well.

I'd point out some flaws in your argument but I'm not going to lie, I'm not in the mood to debate because I already have a hoard of people on another thread pissed off at me because
I answered a person's question and saying it makes be biased against all issues regarding the answer. They're literally making fun of me and disregarding me and though it's more funny than anything, 
I'm still bugged and really not willing to keep defending myself instead of trying to make a constructive argument.

So, let's just agree to disagree.

I will point out one thing, though: I still stand by that I believe that certain words should not be said, ever.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 18, 2013)

Aurastar said:


> So, let me guess, he's right because ALL Muslims are terrorists and it's any of your business what religion they practice?



>implying I implied that all islamic folks share the same views

An islamic family moved in next to me. Nice bunch, they did up the house they moved into real nice and borrow stuff from us to help out and always give it back and are quite friendly. Also, free curry. Think of it as Christians who believe in god and heaven yet don't prance around about how we're all terrible and are going to hell. Only thing I have against them is that they speed around the country lanes dangerously fast like they're still living in Birmingham, that's gonna get someone seriously hurt.



Aurastar said:


> I will point out one thing, though: I still  stand by that I believe that certain words should not be said,  ever.





Aurastar said:


> they're not technically harmful outside of a few hurt feelings.




Okay


----------



## Aurastar (Dec 18, 2013)

Gibby said:


> >implying I implied that all islamic folks share the same views
> 
> An islamic family moved in next to me. Nice bunch, they did up the house they moved into real nice and borrow stuff from us to help out and always give it back and are quite friendly. Also, free curry. Think of it as Christians who believe in god and heaven yet don't prance around about how we're all terrible and are going to hell. Only thing I have against them is that they speed around the country lanes dangerously fast like they're still living in Birmingham, that's gonna get someone seriously hurt.



This is kind of the point I was trying to make. They're people too, with feelings and thoughts and stuff.
Also, anybody who offers free food gets brownie points from me. 

Of course I don't agree with Islam views, I just believe that we shouldn't put words in Islam womens' mouths. Many of them want freedom in different ways.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 18, 2013)

Why when you take a new car out for a drive to get used to how it handles, the traffic levels double as though this deserted village in the middle of nowhere is suddenly _THE place to be._â€‹


----------



## Runefox (Dec 18, 2013)

Aurastar said:


> I think you're somewhat missing the point of feminism. True, for me, being equal means not being thought of as "less" of a person





Aurastar said:


> Well- yeah, basically. I do distrust most men, *even if they do nothing wrong*.


Hypocrisy alert! Hypocrisy alert! Whoop whoop WHOOP!



> To answer your second question, jokes about men are in a different category. For example, men aren't oppressed. This should be obvious to anyone who has been paying close attention to social justice. There's no way that a joke against the cis male gender could possibly hurt them because they have the cushiest life out of most people. However, if we were to make jokes about, say, gay people, it would be reinforcing harmful stereotypes against an _oppressed _group. You're basically comparing real oppression to a man wiping a tear from his eye.


So because hetero cis-males are the least oppressed group, there is no social injustice involved in disparaging them or having prejudices against them such as the one I quoted above. Only hetero cis-males are free from oppression, stereotypes, unrealistic expectations, etc.

I think society is harmful in different ways to the hetero cis-men master race you keep talking about and the other minorities that you consider oppressed. You can't just ignore the problems of one group because you don't consider them oppressed, and you walking all over them, not trusting them, and generally being a giant walking douche about it is essentially doing nothing more than exactly what you think society is doing to every "oppressed" group of people to who you believe are "not oppressed". I would think that the only reason you'd do something like that is if you believed that hetero cis-males are the *oppressors*. Which alienates the fuck out of you because there happens to be a lot of hetero cis-males out there who are in full support of equal rights and are massive allies to the LGBT community. But I guess those don't count because secretly they meet up at the Bro Club to discuss the next plan of attack to keep women and LGBT folk down.


----------



## taras hyena (Dec 18, 2013)

I do believe that if you squint hard enough at the reply above me, you can see it kind of morph into a gray blob of text that resembles a hand in slapping pose.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 18, 2013)

ROFL!

I believe Gibby linked this earlier?


----------



## Willow (Dec 18, 2013)

This reminds me. I don't get the general hate towards people who simply call themselves allies or straight allies or whatever. Like I understand there are allies who try to be the voice of the whole entire LGBT community or try to use it as a badge of martyrdom but then you get people who just berate others for simply trying to help.


----------



## Aurastar (Dec 18, 2013)

I didn't say men don't have their problems too. But, whatever, I already said I'm done talking about this because I really, really don't want to hear it.

So I came back to ask if we can please drop it and move on. Thanks.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 18, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> On the original subject of words such as nigger, bitch and faggot, I think those words shouldn't be directed at people to demean them, because that's rather mean. I am however fine with them being used in other contexts, such as in works of fiction.



I've always stood behind this. I think it's REALLY STUPID to be offended at a work of fiction/other art that depicts something that hits your sensitive spots.

We'll never have movies like Roots or Schindler's List, both of which I think were very important movies for minorities and retelling *actual history*.

If you find a movie in the shop that happens to depict and explore slavery, genocide, murder, racial segregation, sexual abuse, whatever, *you do not have to watch it*.

Depiction/Exploration =/= Endorsement of the subject matter



Aurastar said:


> I didn't say men don't have their problems too.  But, whatever, I already said I'm done talking about this because I  really, really don't want to hear it.
> 
> So I came back to ask if we can please drop it and move on. Thanks.



People with poorly-thought-out opinions like yours tend to shy away and not admit/acknowledge how wrong, hypocritical, and narrow-minded their statements have been through the guise of "agreeing to disagree" are unfortunately so common, so, yeah, get going.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 18, 2013)

Aurastar said:


> I didn't say men don't have their problems too. But, whatever, I already said I'm done talking about this because I really, really don't want to hear it.



Fair enough. I just want to point out one more thing...



> - Warning! -
> Bear alien will bite if she sees misogyny, racism, transphobia, ableism, or any other type of bigotry.
> Use slurs and *"get back in the kitchen" jokes* at own risk.



Get back in the kitchen.

I seriously think that it would do you some good to reflect on your own points of view on defense of everyone but men in a social justice standpoint. I think that you need to realize that you are being hypocritical, and however much you might believe otherwise, acting the way you are and saying the things you say fly in the face of improving anything for anyone. You need to learn to understand where true oppression ends and where just being an asshole begins. Not an easy feat, for sure, but for someone with views as strong as yours, it's essential. You can't pick and choose your allies.


----------



## Aurastar (Dec 18, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Fair enough. I just want to point out one more thing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Maybe but I just don't want to do this anymore. I have my reasons for thinking the way I do and I guess I just can't make you understand.

But, thanks anyway.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 18, 2013)

Aurastar said:


> Maybe but I just don't want to do this anymore. I have my reasons for thinking the way I do and I guess I just can't make you understand.
> 
> But, thanks anyway.



The reasons you have exposed are bad reasons, though. Will you admit you are wrong and change your views? No; it's_ everyone else's_ fault for not understanding.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 18, 2013)

Aurastar said:


> Maybe but I just don't want to do this anymore. *I have my reasons for thinking the way I do and I guess I just can't make you understand*



Oh okay, that makes your sexism absolutely perfectly justified!

Okay I now hate women, black people, islamics, indians, old people, foreigners in general, americans, fat people, christians, and homeless folk, because in my lifetime I have had negative experiences involving them.

My racism, sexism, ageism, and ableism is now perfectly justifiable. Now I'm going to make sure that I criticise them and get all my friends and their friends to join in with me in making sure that they can't speak out.

I'm 100% right though. *You just don't understand*. That's your and everyone's problem.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 18, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Oh okay, that makes your sexism absolutely perfectly justified!
> 
> Okay I now hate women, black people, islamics, indians, old people, foreigners in general, americans, fat people, christians, and homeless folk, because in my lifetime I have had negative experiences involving them.
> 
> ...



Gibby, prejudiced views are only justifiable if they are held against a majority group!


----------



## Aurastar (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm not trying to justify anything. At least, not anymore. Now I'm just asking for you guys to drop it.

(besides...this isn't even relevant to the original argument on this particular post. ouo)


----------



## Runefox (Dec 18, 2013)

Back on topic, I just don't understand how people who are vocally against prejudice can be so prejudiced themselves sometimes.


----------



## Willow (Dec 18, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Back on topic, I just don't understand how people who are vocally against prejudice can be so prejudiced themselves sometimes.


Because privilege.


----------



## taras hyena (Dec 18, 2013)

Look at how far we've come!

Here, women are voicing their opinions on why the other sex is inherently evil. And just across the world, other women are still being stoned to death for learning HOW to read. Amazing what we argue about in the first world, huh?


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 18, 2013)

taras hyena said:


> Look at how far we've come!
> 
> Here, women are voicing their opinions on why the other sex is inherently evil. And just across the world, other women are still being stoned to death for learning HOW to read. Amazing what we argue about in the first world, huh?



Since those societies are Islamic it would be racist to tell them they're wrong. :V

[I wish everybody knew this was a joke, but previous comments on FAF actually said 'it's just their culture' when Afghanistan's proposed 'stone adulterous women,' law was being discussed]


----------



## Willow (Dec 18, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> [I wish everybody knew this was a joke, but previous comments on FAF actually said 'it's just their culture' when Afghanistan's proposed 'stone adulterous women,' law was being discussed]


The law would have actually pertained to any adulterer. Not just women. Just so we're clear.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Dec 18, 2013)

What are you guys talking about?
My country is a shining beacon of civilization and progress. I couldn't be more proud of it.
We are the face of acceptance and modernity, and others should strive to become like us.

brb hunting down a witch


that hurt to type


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 18, 2013)

Why Breakfast and Dinner is so much better than lunch yet you are not allowed to fully enjoy them?

Breakfast : Not enough time, or you have to wake up too early.
Dinner : Can't eat too much.

Lunch : Ehh just get yourself full so you can get your ass back to work.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 18, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> Why Breakfast and Dinner is so much better than lunch yet you are not allowed to fully enjoy them?
> 
> Breakfast : Not enough time, or you have to wake up too early.
> Dinner : Can't eat too much.
> ...


I honestly think lunch and dinner is better than breakfast (I usually eat lunch foods during breakfast).

Source:  I threw up from most breakfast foods (I'm not kidding).


----------



## taras hyena (Dec 18, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> Why Breakfast and Dinner is so much better than lunch yet you are not allowed to fully enjoy them?
> 
> Breakfast : Not enough time, or you have to wake up too early.
> Dinner : Can't eat too much.
> ...



Time management. Pre-cook meals on a day off and save them for the week. That's what I do, and believe it or not it's a HUGE time saver if you cook all on one day of the week.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 18, 2013)

This video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MWN48V0Oac


----------



## Fawna (Dec 18, 2013)

Why the fuck is it 36 degrees today?!  D:  (That's about 97 degrees for you Americans :3)


----------



## Carnau (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't understand how people can say _no_ to ice cream deserts at a restaurant. These people are most likely not human.


----------



## Kosdu (Dec 18, 2013)

Fawna said:


> Why the fuck is it 36 degrees today?!  D:  (That's about 97 degrees for you Americans :3)



Sounds nice, I'll trade you for 40Â° weather.

It's not terrible, but it's not enjoyable weather either.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 18, 2013)

Fawna said:


> Why the fuck is it 36 degrees today?!  D:  (That's about 97 degrees for you Americans :3)



It's because it's Australian summer. If I lived in Australia, I'd get out ASAP. :< I couldn't possibly live in such a hot place.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 18, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> ....*WHAT?!?*
> 
> You live in the Information Age for goodness' sake! This is what is wrong with this generation, and probably the ones next to it as well!



o m o //hides
It's not the generation in general, it's mostly that I'm just a clueless little asshole... about everything... ahhahahaha.....



A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> People these days only want to hear disorientating electronic noises rather than powerful voices, unforgettable lyrics, and the magnificent sounds of brass family instruments. I see this as madness as well Rilvor, I wish MTV would stop brainwashing everyone.



Oh, HELL no. Don't you DARE pull the "no culture/electronic music isn't real music!" card on me. I will come to your house and kick your little ass in the middle of the night. I love my electronic music (including video game soundtracks). You know what else I love? Stravinsky. And Ravel. And Bach. And Beethoven. Also, I really like Gershwin's Rhapsody in Blue although not much of his other stuff. Also the Beatles and Aerosmith and the Rolling Stones. Don't you _dare_ say that I don't like "real music," and don't you *DARE* say that electronic music isn't real music. I've heard electronic creations that were _better _than classical pieces, from a musical complexity and "quality" standpoint. Not all, of course, but some.
>:c


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 18, 2013)

O-O

The adorable little pup bears his fangs!

Though I'm partially in agreement. The belief that people who prefer electronic music are wrong pisses me off also.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> O-O
> 
> The adorable little pup bears his fangs!



I--?????



> Though I'm partially in agreement. The belief that people who prefer electronic music are wrong pisses me off also.



THANK
Ughh, it drives me nuts! Probably the biggest problem I have with it is that I have more experience with (playing stuff-- yay violin!) and taste for "real music" than most of the people who have that attitude, and I _still _listen to electronic music. >:c Bet half those people don't even know who Maurice Ravel is. >:c


----------



## Runefox (Dec 18, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Ughh, it drives me nuts! Probably the biggest problem I have with it is that I have more experience with (playing stuff-- yay violin!) and taste for "real music" than most of the people who have that attitude, and I _still _listen to electronic music. >:c Bet half those people don't even know who Maurice Ravel is. >:c



The notion that the only music that's classifiable as music is music created by banging things together is silly. If Bach had a Moog synthesizer, I'd bet you he'd have used it. Not to mention his music, and the music of the day, never actually had vocals.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 18, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Oh, HELL no. Don't you DARE pull the "no culture/electronic music isn't real music!" card on me. I will come to your house and kick your little ass in the middle of the night. I love my electronic music (including video game soundtracks). You know what else I love? Stravinsky. And Ravel. And Bach. And Beethoven. Also, I really like Gershwin's Rhapsody in Blue although not much of his other stuff. Also the Beatles and Aerosmith and the Rolling Stones. Don't you _dare_ say that I don't like "real music," and don't you *DARE* say that electronic music isn't real music. I've heard electronic creations that were _better _than classical pieces, from a musical complexity and "quality" standpoint. Not all, of course, but some.>:c


I never said electronic "wasn't" music, I just don't like music that makes my head rattle.  What I said was subjective, don't let it get to your head.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 18, 2013)

I dont understand this strong desire to consume lead projectiles


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 18, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> I never said electronic "wasn't" music, I just don't like music that makes my head rattle.  What I said was subjective, don't let it get to your head.



//squints
you called it disorienting noises and made a broad generalization that this entire generation is obsessed with it at the expense of other music, all while strongly implying a distaste for all of that

but okay. if you insist we shall leave it at this. //squints


----------



## Runefox (Dec 18, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> //squints
> you called it disoriented noises and made a broad generalization that this entire generation is obsessed with it at the expense of other music, all while strongly implying a distaste for all of that
> 
> but okay. if you insist we shall leave it at this. //squints



I think maybe he means autotune dance pop? Is that what people think passes for electronic music these days?


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm not understanding why my 360 controller isn't here. 
Ordered that thing the 4th and they said if I did within the next 24 hours, I'd get it by the 6th. It's the 18th Amazon. Why have I not gotten my controller OR email notification explaining the delay?

Also, where's Heliophobe?


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 18, 2013)

Runefox said:


> I think maybe he means autotune dance pop? Is that what people think passes for electronic music these days?



:l That... that's not electronic music...??? How could autotune be considered electonic music...???? //confused (as usual)


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 18, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> //squints
> you called it disorienting noises and made a broad generalization that this entire generation is obsessed with it at the expense of other music, all while strongly implying a distaste for all of that
> 
> but okay. if you insist we shall leave it at this. //squints


I probably should have said "most" people, I have a bad history with electronic (so that means I can say whatever I want about it :V).  I simply feel strong on my opinion about electronic music, but I may have exaggerated a bit, I have my screw ups every now and (all the time).  I still find it disorientating, and I still don't like listening to it.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 18, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> I probably should have said "most" people, I have a bad history with electronic (so that means I can say whatever I want about it :V).  I simply feel strong on my opinion about electronic music, but I may have exaggerated a bit, I have my screw ups every now and (all the time).  I still find it disorientating, and I still don't like listening to it.



Okay c: That I can understand. Simply the way it was worded earlier was... yeah. P:
Although I don't quite understand how one can have a "bad history" with any sort of music. But okay ;P


----------



## Fawna (Dec 18, 2013)

Runefox said:


> It's because it's Australian summer. If I lived in Australia, I'd get out ASAP. :< I couldn't possibly live in such a hot place.





Kosdu said:


> Sounds nice, I'll trade you for 40Â° weather.
> 
> It's not terrible, but it's not enjoyable weather either.



There are parts of Australia that are hotter than 36 today... some places _are_ 40, 42... everything just feels sticky, it's hard to breathe and getting in the car feels like Hell itself. I'm from a part of Australia that is relatively cold for most of the year, so hot days murder me.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 18, 2013)

Fawna said:


> There are parts of Australia that are hotter than 36 today... some places _are_ 40, 42... everything just feels sticky, it's hard to breathe and getting in the car feels like Hell itself. I'm from a part of Australia that is relatively cold for most of the year, so hot days murder me.



Around these parts, 30 is pushing the upper limit of what we get as a yearly maximum. Usually we're in around 20-25 during the summer, and even then it's pretty tough to breathe for me due to the humidity. During the winter months, though, it dips down to -20. So I guess there's some give and take there. I don't particularly like freezing either, but not having air conditioning in my apartment, I find that I can always turn the heat up or bundle up some more during the winter, yet during the summer there's not much I can do when it's scorching.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 18, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Okay c: That I can understand. Simply the way it was worded earlier was... yeah. P:
> Although I don't quite understand how one can have a "bad history" with any sort of music. But okay ;P


Constant recommendations from my brother, and even giving it a chance turned out to backfire (the volume of that song wasn't the same as the volume of other songs I listened to).  It left a bad first impression.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 18, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> Constant recommendations from my brother, and even giving it a chance turned out to backfire (the volume of that song wasn't the same as the volume of other songs I listened to).  It left a bad first impression.



o m o
ouch :c that sucks! I'm sorry :s Well, I would say it's not all loud and terrifying but I don't really think I'd be able to persuade you ;P


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 18, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> o m o
> ouch :c that sucks! I'm sorry :s Well, I would say it's not all loud and terrifying but I don't really think I'd be able to persuade you ;P


I would recommend you don't try, not to be harsh or anything.  I see the appeal, I just can't admire it due to my own personal tastes.

On topic:  When sometimes, my siblings don't flush.  I don't care if it's only pee, it should be flushed right after you're done.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 18, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> I would recommend you don't try, not to be harsh or anything.  I see the appeal, I just can't admire it due to my own personal tastes.
> 
> On topic:  When sometimes, my siblings don't flush.  I don't care if it's only pee, it should be flushed right after you're done.



Okay c:

_agreed._â€‹ My brother does that and it drives me crazy.


----------



## Gnarl (Dec 18, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Around these parts, 30 is pushing the upper limit of what we get as a yearly maximum. Usually we're in around 20-25 during the summer, and even then it's pretty tough to breathe for me due to the humidity. During the winter months, though, it dips down to -20. So I guess there's some give and take there. I don't particularly like freezing either, but not having air conditioning in my apartment, I find that I can always turn the heat up or bundle up some more during the winter, yet during the summer there's not much I can do when it's scorching.


I love the cold! the last few days it has been sub zero on the F scale, I like it when both scales read the same temp... around -42 I think. We get that a lot during the winter. Worst I have ever seen was a wind chill of -113F. Set the record that year.

oh yea and on topic I can't understand why people don't read directions! When all else fails read the dumb directions!


----------



## Delta (Dec 18, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I dont understand this strong desire to consume lead projectiles


1-800-273-8255


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't understand why I'm constantly out of the loop and confused on absolutely everything going on around me :c


----------



## Icky (Dec 18, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> Constant recommendations from my brother, and even giving it a chance turned out to backfire (the volume of that song wasn't the same as the volume of other songs I listened to).  It left a bad first impression.



...Did you try turning the volume down? Or listening to any other kinds before writing the whole medium off? It isn't all hardcore glitch and wubs, you know. :T


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 18, 2013)

Icky said:


> ...Did you try turning the volume down? Or listening to any other kinds before writing the whole medium off? It isn't all hardcore glitch and wubs, you know. :T


The loud volume was a first impression.  I did give it another shot, but I just couldn't get into it.  There are "some" electronic pieces that I would listen to every now and again (all calm pieces), but they don't stack up against other genres when it comes to my personal preferences.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 18, 2013)

I actually kind of get where you're coming from there; I personally think that Nine Inch Nails, for example, is completely boring, repetitive, grating and generally vulgar and bad, but clearly I'm a minority there since tons of people love them. That said, electronic music is a whole genre. There's a lot of different ways to do it just like there's a lot of different ways to do rock.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 18, 2013)

I also don't understand me how it took me a whole week to figure out that the Nutcracker Suite is actually a series of variations on a theme.
I felt pretty slow after that :c


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 18, 2013)

Why are Tumblr comments so fucking hilarious sometimes? xD


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Why are Tumblr comments so fucking hilarious sometimes? xD


Its a community filled with thousands of people who when reblogging posts remove comments they deem unfunny on posts until there's nothing but funny comments on said post.


----------



## Carnau (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't understand people who can go to sleep within 5 minutes of resting their heads down on the pillow.
I'm just like.. Don't you have thoughts or something?


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 19, 2013)

Carnau said:


> I don't understand people who can go to sleep within 5 minutes of resting their heads down on the pillow.
> I'm just like.. Don't you have thoughts or something?



ssame!
I also don't understand people who can sleep for less than 8 hours and wake up and feel... not... dead. Especially people who can take naps. :I


----------



## Runefox (Dec 19, 2013)

Carnau said:


> I don't understand people who can go to sleep within 5 minutes of resting their heads down on the pillow.
> I'm just like.. Don't you have thoughts or something?



Well, sometimes I'm that completely drained. Actually that seems to be happening a lot lately... But most of the time, I go to bed and I'm tossing and turning for hours.


----------



## Carnau (Dec 19, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Well, sometimes I'm that completely drained. Actually that seems to be happening a lot lately... But most of the time, I go to bed and I'm tossing and turning for hours.



I both fear and envy people who can just pass out like that!:lol:


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 19, 2013)

Carnau said:


> I don't understand people who can go to sleep within 5 minutes of resting their heads down on the pillow.
> I'm just like.. Don't you have thoughts or something?



I can easily do, when I know I shouldn't sleep, or if I'm away from my bed. I can be out like a light with car journeys (not driving) watching tv etc. 
The moment I go to bed, I'm suddenly wide awake.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Dec 19, 2013)

I have a relative who'll fall into deep slumber [snoring even!] within a minute or less after lying down.

It's so damn weird. It takes me forever to fall asleep.


----------



## Fawna (Dec 19, 2013)

I've been laying in bed trying to sleep for nearly an hour... thoughts are consuming.  Who can ignore them?  _Who???_


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't understand Satoru Iwata. 





*Badum tss...*


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 19, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Oh, HELL no. Don't you DARE pull the "no culture/electronic music isn't real music!" card on me. I will come to your house and kick your little ass in the middle of the night.



I was going to shoot for something clever to tease you, but I'll be frank. Just stop that garbage, alright? No one thinks it's cool, or intimidating, or anything of the sort. You should be able to express yourself better than that.



> I love my electronic music (including video game soundtracks). You know what else I love? Stravinsky. And Ravel. And Bach. And Beethoven. Also, I really like Gershwin's Rhapsody in Blue although not much of his other stuff. Also the Beatles and Aerosmith and the Rolling Stones. Don't you _dare_ say that I don't like "real music," and don't you *DARE* say that electronic music isn't real music.


It's great that you love those musicians, I hope you one day take the time to learn even more about them, but to compare the efforts and strain those men went through for their music to any electronic creator today is shaming and discrediting them if you ask me.


> I've heard electronic creations that were _better _than classical pieces, from a musical complexity and "quality" standpoint. Not all, of course, but some.


That's a ridiculous assertion, I hope you've got some way of proving that.

On topic, I don't understand when FAF stopped giving people shit for using [Action Emotes] or the like during their posts.
I also don't understand people who complain about body jewelry being too expensive while they drag their fussing children through the shop. It's astounding how stupid some people are.



Carnau said:


> I don't understand people who can go to sleep within 5 minutes of resting their heads down on the pillow.
> I'm just like.. Don't you have thoughts or something?



Some of us lead very busy lives operating 18 out of the 24 hours of a day. I guess that doesn't always make it enough though, so the best I can explain it to you is that it's a mental preparedness thing.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 19, 2013)

Why 4K HDTVs exist on the market now when 8K is being mentioned as well simultaneously, yet 1080p aka 2K resolutions aren't even fully utilized yet. 


1. 1080p isn't fully put to use

2. Why the fuck buy a 4K TV when 8K resolutions are right around the corner? And, most content doesn't even support 4K, let alone 1080p not being fully put to use. Might as well skip 4K and wait for 8K if you are gonna get something ultra high def

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultra_high_definition_television


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 19, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Why 4K HDTVs exist on the market now when 8K is being mentioned as well simultaneously, yet 1080p aka 2K resolutions aren't even fully utilized yet.
> 
> 
> 1. 1080p isn't fully put to use
> ...



Do you know how business works?
if it's bigger and better sell it! Money!

Most people buy I know use 1080p TV's and use nothing HD with it, standard SCART DVD players, normal freeview. 
But, it's new, it makes money for the business.

Why the profanity? Does this make you really mad there's TV's about?
OT I don't understand you


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 19, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Do you know how business works?
> if it's bigger and better sell it! Money!
> 
> Most people buy I know use 1080p TV's and use nothing HD with it, standard SCART DVD players, normal freeview.
> ...


 I despise the way business works nowadays and the consumerism behind it. It's like you pay money for crap that's not fully functional, whether it's a bug/glitch/defect in a piece of hardware or software, or something like a service or feature that's suppose to work on your product, but is not yet available until sometime later on. A company promotes and releases their products, someone buys them and it's a vegetable until something gets fixed or a feature/service becomes available sometime. And now with DRM crap, you can't just buy something and use it, I hear people are asked to sign it to their xbox accounts every 24 hours so they can play a game they bought.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 19, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I despise the way business works nowadays and the consumerism behind it. It's like you pay money for crap that's not fully functional, whether it's a bug/glitch/defect in a piece of hardware or software, or something like a service or feature that's suppose to work on your product, but is not yet available until sometime later on. A company promotes and releases their products, someone buys them and it's a vegetable until something gets fixed or a feature/service becomes available sometime. And now with DRM crap, you can't just buy something and use it, I hear people are asked to sign it to their xbox accounts every 24 hours so they can play a game they bought.




I have an exbox, I get a sign in once a week, but I play about on others consoles, and recently got my account compromised so I cant complain. 
Business has always had consumerism, you've pretty much just explained your whole rant with tv's by yourself. You've effectively nulled your misunderstanding.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 19, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Why 4K HDTVs exist on the market now when 8K is being mentioned as well simultaneously, yet 1080p aka 2K resolutions aren't even fully utilized yet.


Well, 1080p is fully utilized in film; It's game consoles and broadcast TV that haven't caught up yet. Films are already being shot and projected in theatres in 4K, so it makes sense to bring that to the living room. 8K formats are still being developed, with NHK's Super Hi-Vision being probably the most mature (they've done a number of live broadcasts in 8K).

With all that said, I wonder if the difference between 4K and 8K will be noticeable at "living room" viewing distances and ~50"-60" display sizes. Most people already claim to not be able to see the difference between 720p and 1080p (mainly because motion makes it harder to determine such differences), so it's not likely that 8K will take off as a home standard until it becomes more economical to manufacture them than 4K sets. Either way, better pixel density means better displays. Computer displays in particular have been and are going to continue to see major improvements, and that's a place where it would really make a difference.

(I should point out that 4K and 8K were both being mentioned when 1080p was a big deal)


----------



## Carnau (Dec 19, 2013)

Today is "Rapist's" birthday and on the same day someone I know got banned for using a slur in one of their posts. Dafuq.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 19, 2013)

Carnau said:


> Today is "Rapist's" birthday and on the same day someone I know got banned for using a slur in one of their posts. Dafuq.



I don't understand why he isn't banned on principle.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 19, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Well, 1080p is fully utilized in film; It's game consoles and broadcast TV that haven't caught up yet. Films are already being shot and projected in theatres in 4K, so it makes sense to bring that to the living room. 8K formats are still being developed, with NHK's Super Hi-Vision being probably the most mature (they've done a number of live broadcasts in 8K).
> 
> With all that said, I wonder if the difference between 4K and 8K will be noticeable at "living room" viewing distances and ~50"-60" display sizes. Most people already claim to not be able to see the difference between 720p and 1080p (mainly because motion makes it harder to determine such differences), so it's not likely that 8K will take off as a home standard until it becomes more economical to manufacture them than 4K sets. Either way, better pixel density means better displays. Computer displays in particular have been and are going to continue to see major improvements, and that's a place where it would really make a difference.
> 
> (I should point out that 4K and 8K were both being mentioned when 1080p was a big deal)


 I can notice the difference between 720p and 1080p. 720p seems to have less detail and blurrier, but that could be because I may be watching programs originally recorded in 1080p. I made my TV where it look so good like you are looking at outer space though a window, that is, when I watch "How The Universe Works" on Netflix.


----------



## dialup (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't understand differences in quality on tv screens or computer monitors because my vision is fucking terrible.


----------



## taras hyena (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't understand how I'm losing weight and still eating enough for _two_ old Chinese ladies.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 19, 2013)

taras hyena said:


> I don't understand how I'm losing weight and still eating enough for _two_ old Chinese ladies.



Make the most of it, my metabolism has cottoned on to me. Gonna have to start the old exercise or overdose on constipation tablets in the new year.


----------



## Purochen (Dec 19, 2013)

Considdering the work you're putting in, makes sense to me.
However, if you're trying to bulk and your numbers aren't adding up (and you're not still in your first 2 weeks), then go check with a doctor. 

What I just don't understand: How all people at my parttime job's company are all crazy, doesn't matter what part of the country I'm at: dey all cray, son! Love it though.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Dec 19, 2013)

How hard it is for some kids to shut the fuck up and listen to the teacher for 3 god damn seconds.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 19, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> How hard it is for some kids to shut the fuck up and listen to the teacher for 3 god damn seconds.


Quite hard for me  I'm rocking the ADD excuse now though :V


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Dec 19, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Quite hard for me  I'm rocking the ADD excuse now though :V


. . .

Darn you fox. :V


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 19, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> . . .
> 
> Darn you fox. :V


Haha in all honesty I do try, I find it hard without doing stupid shit half the time I'm not aware off (tapping, wondering random questions and asking the person next to me said questions etc.)
I'm trying to disciplined with it. Annoying people do deserve a roundhouse kick, but I empathise a little now I know full well I'm not delibrate (always.)


I don't understand how I (and thousands of other people) leave christmas shopping until the last minute. Well I know I'm lazy, but majority of mine could've been done in minutes, I planned what to get months ahead!


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Dec 19, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Haha in all honesty I do try, I find it hard without doing stupid shit half the time I'm not aware off (tapping, wondering random questions and asking the person next to me said questions etc.)
> I'm trying to disciplined with it. Annoying people do deserve a roundhouse kick, but I empathise a little now I know full well I'm not delibrate (always.)


Things like this are fine, but when kids just won't stop talking and disrespecting the teacher is hard for me to comprehend.

Well, I don't understand that when you ask someone to stop x________ they just don't.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 19, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Things like this are fine, but when kids just won't stop talking and disrespecting the teacher is hard for me to comprehend.
> 
> Well, I don't understand that when you ask someone to stop x________ they just don't.


Yeah I try to stop if asked.. I usually distract myself with my phone or tablet or w.e  :')


I don't understand how some people don't realise they talk so much shit, they can contradict themselves in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 19, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> I was going to shoot for something clever to tease you, but I'll be frank. Just stop that garbage, alright? No one thinks it's cool, or intimidating, or anything of the sort. You should be able to express yourself better than that.



I was going to get angry and argue with you about all this for hours on end but, I'll be frank. You may think as you please; just as I have the right to express myself as I please. And FYI, that post was not meant to be "cool" nor "intimidating" nor anything of the sort. It's simply one of the ways I talk. 



> It's great that you love those musicians, I hope you one day take the time to learn even more about them, but to compare the efforts and strain those men went through for their music to any electronic creator today is shaming and discrediting them if you ask me.



Ah. It's wonderful that you think you know those musicians. Perhaps one day you'll come to the realization that all Baroque music is literally a few refrains repeated up to five times. And that the majority of their chords were either major or minor. It was _such _a creative and diverse age musically. :v
That is an incredibly presumptuous and insulting thing to say. There are people who work their asses off to create their music. It's ridiculous to say that they don't spend as much time as the Classical/etc composers. They simply use different instruments.



> That's a ridiculous assertion, I hope you've got some way of proving that.



Electronic composers (good ones) are just as good and creative as plenty of classical/etc composers. I've listened to pieces that used glitch noises and backwards piano pitches. It was some of the most intriguing and unique and original stuff I have ever heard. The fanciest thing older composers have done is use dissonant chords and syncopated rhythms (and in the case of hard jazz, post modernism, and hardcore music theory, quarter tones and odd use of instruments. Tangent: I played this one piece in orchestra where the celli played on the strings between the fine tuners and the bridge... it was amazingly horrible x3). This is simply a different set of sounds. That's the only difference. There are good and bad composers from every generation. The only true difference is the instrumentation.

And this is the last post I will be making on the matter because I already got into an argument once here and it wasn't fun and I don't really wanna repeat that ;c Thank you for your input, though. You are free to feel whatever you do about electronic music; I will make no further effort to persuade you otherwise.

*On topic*: I don't understand Electro Swing... It's _sooooo _great, but it's _soooo _confusing o ~ o


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 19, 2013)

Why everyone is getting temp banned over the past couple weeks. What the hell did I miss?!


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Dec 19, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Why everyone is getting temp banned over the past couple weeks. What the hell did I miss?!


Agreed, what is happening?


----------



## Lobar (Dec 19, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Why everyone is getting temp banned over the past couple weeks. What the hell did I miss?!



One in particular invoked the C-word towards someone else.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 19, 2013)

Lobar said:


> One in particular invoked the C-word towards someone else.



Ahh, the old C-punt. Textbook ban material.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 19, 2013)

Lobar said:


> One in particular invoked the C-word towards someone else.





d.batty said:


> Why everyone is getting temp banned over the past couple weeks. What the hell did I miss?!



FAF's been cleaning up and cracking down the past 2 or three months.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Dec 19, 2013)

How someone can post a thread and think they can defend themselves from other opinions with false information and hypocritical insults.
It's all there, yo.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 19, 2013)

How I could make so many bad decisions on FAF.  Seriously, what happened to my common sense?


----------



## Aleu (Dec 19, 2013)

I DON'T UNDERSTAND WHAT IS HAPPENING TO FAF


----------



## Runefox (Dec 19, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> How I could spend time on FAF.  Seriously, what happened to my common sense?



I don't understand why I fixed that for you.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 19, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I DON'T UNDERSTAND WHAT IS HAPPENING TO FAF



Being FA down a lot of random people gets here and disturbes the natural order of the forum


----------



## Aleu (Dec 19, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Being FA down a lot of random people gets here and disturbes the natural order of the forum



It was going on before that though.

IT'S THE NEW WORLD ORDER


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Dec 19, 2013)

Aleu said:


> It was going on before that though.
> 
> IT'S THE NEW WORLD ORDER


I've only been here like 3-4 months and even I've noticed changes.


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 19, 2013)

Some folks' pocket sand leaked and now there are sandy vaginas everywhere.


----------



## Fawna (Dec 19, 2013)

Is that... a steak?


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 19, 2013)

I...I'm I just...think I'll leave this here. 

http://fussybabybitch.tumblr.com/post/70472423031/anyway-in-my-expeditions-tonight-ive-discovered

It's not remotely disgusting or even weird in the usual sense despite being sexual. It's just...........



different.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I...I'm I just...think I'll leave this here.
> 
> http://fussybabybitch.tumblr.com/post/70472423031/anyway-in-my-expeditions-tonight-ive-discovered
> 
> ...


Sometimes, feeling like a badass could be a turn on.


----------



## dialup (Dec 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I...I'm I just...think I'll leave this here.
> 
> http://fussybabybitch.tumblr.com/post/70472423031/anyway-in-my-expeditions-tonight-ive-discovered
> 
> ...


People like this were exactly why I used to want to do research in human sexuality. 

The world is so beautiful.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 19, 2013)

Like more power to the guy. I have no problem, it just really begs questions. Though, I'd DEFINITELY be having some good sex on a...mattress thing like that. Just imagine how fun that'd be! 8D


----------



## Fawna (Dec 19, 2013)

I thought I'd seen everything.  I thought wrong.  You always manage to surprise me, fur fandom.

Something I don't get at the moment is inflation. I've only been a member of FA for about a week and I see it *everywhere*. It seems to be one of the most common fetishes amongst furs. I didn't expect that.  Learn something new everyday, I guess!


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 19, 2013)

Fawna said:


> I thought I'd seen everything.  I thought wrong.  You always manage to surprise me, fur fandom.
> 
> Something I don't get at the moment is inflation. I've only been a member of FA for about a week and I see it *everywhere*. It seems to be one of the most common fetishes amongst furs. I didn't expect that.  Learn something new everyday, I guess!



The inflation thing is _so weird to me_. Some of these fetishes I can _almost_ see how someone might be into it, like the latex thing (since that's not unique to the furry fandom), feet (not unique to furries either), diapers (_ugh_), but inflation? No goddamn idea where that would even come from.


----------



## Fawna (Dec 19, 2013)

I wonder if these people also find morbid obesity attractive in humans?  o_o


----------



## Lobar (Dec 19, 2013)

Fawna said:


> I wonder if these people also find morbid obesity attractive in humans?  o_o



That's actually a thing too.


----------



## Hewge (Dec 19, 2013)

Fawna said:


> I thought I'd seen everything.  I thought wrong.  You always manage to surprise me, fur fandom.
> 
> Something I don't get at the moment is inflation. I've only been a member of FA for about a week and I see it *everywhere*. It seems to be one of the most common fetishes amongst furs. I didn't expect that.  Learn something new everyday, I guess!



Lool. This reminds me of my very first art stream. I was immediately asked if I could draw inflation for someone.

...I said "Naw, sorry. I don't do that sorta thing. :]", and then he left the stream thinking I hated him. ;-;


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't fucking understand XSplit. Seems nothing I mess with gets the proper results... :/


----------



## chocomage (Dec 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I don't fucking understand XSplit. Seems nothing I mess with gets the proper results... :/



I'm not the best with it but I know a decent amount about how to work it.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 20, 2013)

Fawna said:


> Something I don't get at the moment is inflation. I've only been a member of FA for about a week and I see it *everywhere*. It seems to be one of the most common fetishes amongst furs. I didn't expect that.  Learn something new everyday, I guess!



Wait... what's inflation??

Or should I just stay clueless and not ask...?


----------



## Fawna (Dec 20, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Wait... what's inflation??
> 
> Or should I just stay clueless and not ask...?



Uhh, well... you see... when a character loves food very, very much...  *giggle*

There's two kinds, what from I've seen... you've got the kind that's ridiculously fat bodies, sometimes so round you can barely see their limbs/head.  Then there's the kind where they have a normal sized body but gigantic wangs/breasts...


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 20, 2013)

Fawna said:


> Uhh, well... you see... when a character loves food very, very much...  *giggle*
> 
> There's two kinds, what from I've seen... you've got the kind that's ridiculously fat bodies, sometimes so round you can barely see their limbs/head.  Then there's the kind where they have a normal sized body but gigantic wangs/breasts...



Ohhhh, THAT. Okay, nevermind then. I just didn't know the name. I thought that'd always been a thing?


----------



## Fawna (Dec 20, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Ohhhh, THAT. Okay, nevermind then. I just didn't know the name. I thought that'd always been a thing?



It has, but I only saw bits and pieces of inflation art floating around the internet prior joining FA... now it's always something I see!


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 20, 2013)

Fawna said:


> It has, but I only saw bits and pieces of inflation art floating around the internet prior joining FA... now it's always something I see!



:s Weird. I saw it a lot. Maybe I just hang around the wrong parts of the internet...


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 20, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Wait... what's inflation??
> 
> Or should I just stay clueless and not ask...?



You really don't want to know, that shit is gross


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 20, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> You really don't want to know, that shit is gross



Turns out I already know what it is, I just have this bad tendency to not know the names of things.
(Slight tangent: Honestly, the first thing that came into my mind when I read "inflation" was economic inflation and I was like "...what... is that some weird fetish or something... how is that even a fetish... or... uhm...")


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 20, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Turns out I already know what it is, I just have this bad tendency to not know the names of things.
> (Slight tangent: Honestly, the first thing that came into my mind when I read "inflation" was economic inflation and I was like "...what... is that some weird fetish or something... how is that even a fetish... or... uhm...")



hahaha funny shit; oh my money has less value now, so hot, oh we are so screw ohh -orgasm face-


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 20, 2013)

Why new members fail to read the rules. It's not that hard people.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 20, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> Why new members fail to read the rules. It's not that hard people.



Lol tl, dr I'm just gonna flood the forum with porn related shit who cares


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 20, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> Why new members fail to read the rules. It's not that hard people.



Honestly, I'm almost baffled that those rules needed stating :I They seem pretty much like basic social rules... I mean, I guess maybe a brief reminder? But? :s


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 20, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Honestly, I'm almost baffled that those rules needed stating :I They seem pretty much like basic social rules... I mean, I guess maybe a brief reminder? But? :s



Do you mean in my sig, or existing all together?


----------



## Antronach (Dec 20, 2013)

On a related note, why some people feel that they should talk about fetishes on an art site's forum, unnaware that other people might not want those kind of conversations floating aroud (like mods).


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 20, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> Do you mean in my sig, or existing all together?



Existing at all! I thought those types of rules were a given... or maybe I'm just in my own little naÃ¯ve world... Which, at this point, I'm starting to think would not be all that far of a stretch :I I like to pretend that all that isn't true, though c: Makes the world a much more enjoyable place c:

Okay, now that I've sortakinda adjusted to the fandom, I can comfortably state that I do not understand this fandom at all. I'm fascinated and intrigued, but this is literally the strangest combination of types of people I have ever seen mashed into one classifiable group.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 20, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Existing at all! I thought those types of rules were a given... or maybe I'm just in my own little naÃ¯ve world... Which, at this point, I'm starting to think would not be all that far of a stretch :I I like to pretend that all that isn't true, though c: Makes the world a much more enjoyable place c:



Some people just lack the social skills and common sense. I was warned about a few things before joining FAF myself, so I decided to link the rules in my sig (for a while) so others may be more convinced to read them and don't fall victim to all the pitfalls.  



Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Okay, now that I've sortakinda adjusted to the fandom, I can comfortably state that I do not understand this fandom at all. I'm fascinated and intrigued, but this is literally the strangest combination of types of people I have ever seen mashed into one classifiable group.



And that. Defiantly that.

Although, I just tend to roll with it these days instead of trying to understand it.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 20, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> Some people just lack the social skills and common sense. I was warned about a few things before joining FAF myself, so I decided to link the rules in my sig (for a while) so others may be more convinced to read them and don't fall victim to all the pitfalls.
> 
> And that. Defiantly that.
> 
> Although, I just tend to roll with it these days instead of trying to understand it.



Ahh, I see I see. Excellent plan c: I hope it actually works though :c
Yeah, the warnings I got about the fandom (although only in the intro threads) are part of my confusion. First I thought "Hmmm persecuted people! Must be nice!" Then I saw the intro threads and got terrified. Then I decided to talk to some people and I thought "Hmm, nice people!" Then I met other people. And now I'm just sitting here baffled. Plus the combination of levels of intolerance, intelligence (both psychological/emotional/social and intellectual), age, occupation, talents, interests, and, like, everything else. :I So I think I'll stop trying to understand it. Not sure if that's gonna work :s

I don't understand why I simply can't meet anyone else who's interested in foreign languages >:c We have a thread for it and it's almost perpetually dead. And I can't find anyone in the real world either. //sigh


----------



## Nya2154 (Dec 20, 2013)

When I read the question, I had one of those moments where I wondered why people exist and why I am able to see from my perspective etc. I think it's called an out of body experience or something. Those are the only kind of things I don't understand.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 20, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> Some folks' pocket sand leaked and now there are sandy vaginas everywhere.


Son of a bitch!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 20, 2013)

I don't get the christmas hassle. People going bananas for one day, buyng a ton of christmas ornaments and decor, chopping down a christmas tree and lighting their house in different coloured LEDs. 

I like the holiday for the fact I can sleep late, but that's a bout it. To me Christmas has lost its appeal years ago.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 20, 2013)

I don't understand why foxes are the face of furries, there's more wolves I'm sure!


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 20, 2013)

I don't understand people who look for things to be offended by.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 20, 2013)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I don't understand people who look for things to be offended by.


Ooh that ones easy, some people love to play victim, I know too many of them.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 20, 2013)

gorgonops said:


> The inflation thing is _so weird to me_. Some of these fetishes I can _almost_ see how someone might be into it, like the latex thing poi(since that's not unique to the furry fandom), feet (not unique to furries either), diapers (_ugh_), but inflation? No goddamn idea where that would even come from.


I can tell you where it comes from.

Willy wonka and the chocolate factory.
Dude, where's my car.

I don't understand how, of all fetishes, inflation has people baffled the most.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 20, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I can tell you where it comes from.
> 
> Willy wonka and the chocolate factory.
> Dude, where's my car.
> ...



It's obesity that has me baffled, I know horses for courses an' all but the popularity of it is something I wasn't expecting.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 20, 2013)

I don't understand why some people have such a hard time realizing that the winter holidays are supposed to be about appreciating the people close to you. Is that so hard?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 20, 2013)

I don't understand why people want the shiny new toy immediately, just because it's shiny and new. Even if they already have a perfectly good version of the previous model (*cough*smartphones*cough*), and / or the new one doesn't currently have much to offer because it's so early in its infancy (*cough*new consoles*cough*).

Maybe it's just because I tend to make due with shit for decades at a time.

I know there's a "sheep mentality" involved in consumerism, but it still doesn't make a bit of goddamned sense, to me.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 20, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I don't understand why people want the shiny new toy immediately, just because it's shiny and new. Even if they already have a perfectly good version of the previous model (*cough*smartphones*cough*), and / or the new one doesn't currently have much to offer because it's so early in its infancy (*cough*new consoles*cough*).
> 
> Maybe it's just because I tend to make due with shit for decades at a time.
> 
> I know there's a "sheep mentality" involved in consumerism, but it still doesn't make a bit of goddamned sense, to me.


I have to agree with you.  I still have a fully functional iPhone origi-...  It ran out of battery while it was turned off with full.

But really, the reason I quit consoles in the first place is because I don't want to be jumping from one to the next when I have a PC right in front of me.  And don't even get me started on the smartphones.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 20, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I don't understand why people want the shiny new toy immediately, just because it's shiny and new. Even if they already have a perfectly good version of the previous model (*cough*smartphones*cough*), and / or the new one doesn't currently have much to offer because it's so early in its infancy (*cough*new consoles*cough*).
> 
> Maybe it's just because I tend to make due with shit for decades at a time.
> 
> I know there's a "sheep mentality" involved in consumerism, but it still doesn't make a bit of goddamned sense, to me.


Stop fighting it and go buy your new phone already.
http://vimeo.com/79695097


----------



## Carnau (Dec 20, 2013)

I don't understand people who hate rock music.
I try to imagine myself a day in their shoes and I just cant do it.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 20, 2013)

Carnau said:


> I don't understand people who hate rock music.
> I try to imagine myself a day in their shoes and I just cant do it.



I tried to like reggaetton and failed miserable, that shit is nasty


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 20, 2013)

Carnau said:


> I don't understand people who hate rock music.
> I try to imagine myself a day in their shoes and I just cant do it.


I don't understand how people CAN tolerate the more angry-sounding / "nothing but a bunch of loud yelling" kind of metal.
This is despite the fact that I used to listen to it as a teenager.

It's basically "I want a headache" music.
That's all it is.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 20, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I don't understand how people CAN tolerate the more angry-sounding / "nothing but a bunch of loud yelling" kind of metal.
> This is despite the fact that I used to listen to it as a teenager.
> 
> It's basically "I want a headache" music.
> That's all it is.



The thing that kills me about the loud yelling music is that I'll often like the instrumentation, and I can enjoy a certain amount of screaminess, but if it goes just a little too far into the "wait, what the hell are you actually saying?" direction, I suddenly can't stand it at _all_. So I can punch bands I like into those "if you like ___, you may like ____" recommendation things, get bands that I realize aren't too far off the ones I already like, in the grand scheme of things, and be utterly incapable of standing the new guys. It's almost always the voices/vocal styles that kill it for me.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 20, 2013)

gorgonops said:


> The thing that kills me about the loud yelling music is that I'll often like the instrumentation, and I can enjoy a certain amount of screaminess, but if it goes just a little too far into the "wait, what the hell are you actually saying?" direction, I suddenly can't stand it at _all_. So I can punch bands I like into those "if you like ___, you may like ____" recommendation things, get bands that I realize aren't too far off the ones I already like, in the grand scheme of things, and be utterly incapable of standing the new guys. It's almost always the voices/vocal styles that kill it for me.


I hate this.
I fucking HATE this.

You would not believe the amount of songs that I've loved the instrumentation for,
and then the singer's mouth opens, and I'm just like "... Nope."

It's almost infuriating.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 20, 2013)

Why people think I should give a fuck about what I post here, I don't, get over it


----------



## Lone Wolf 98 (Dec 20, 2013)

I dont understand why girls go crazy for justin beiber :| his music causes ear cancer -.-


----------



## LadyToorima (Dec 20, 2013)

Lone Wolf 98 said:


> I dont understand why girls go crazy for justin beiber :| his music causes ear cancer -.-



Ew. His personality is total garbage. I do not like his music, and I do not like his attitude. I can't fully judge him as a person, because I do not know him, but I do know that fame was a very bad thing for him.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 20, 2013)

LadyToorima said:


> Ew. His personality is total garbage. I do not like his music, and I do not like his attitude. I can't fully judge him as a person, because I do not know him, but I do know that fame was a very bad thing for him.


I heard he "was" an honest to good kid in his early years.  I guess fame has a way with hurting one's personality.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 21, 2013)

Unboxing videos, even though I like watching them. They became so corny over the years, I don't watch as many as I used to. "What's up guys, here we have the playstation 4 unboxing, first we open da box, then we take out the manuals, and here is the main unit, looks like we have the power supply in the bottom of the box, thank you for watching!"


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 21, 2013)

gorgonops said:


> The thing that kills me about the loud yelling music is that I'll often like the instrumentation, and I can enjoy a certain amount of screaminess, but if it goes just a little too far into the "wait, what the hell are you actually saying?" direction, I suddenly can't stand it at _all_. So I can punch bands I like into those "if you like ___, you may like ____" recommendation things, get bands that I realize aren't too far off the ones I already like, in the grand scheme of things, and be utterly incapable of standing the new guys. It's almost always the voices/vocal styles that kill it for me.



I bet you'll just love Fintroll. [/blatantlies]


----------



## Fawna (Dec 21, 2013)

No need to worry about JB anymore, folks - he has apparently 'retired'... I don't see it lasting long, but at least he won't be releasing any more songs for a while.  It's probably just a marketing ploy.  When he makes a 'comeback', the girls will go mad.  *MAD.*


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 21, 2013)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I bet you'll just love Fintroll. [/blatantlies]



I knew. I knew the sort of thing I would be getting into, and yet, I still got excited when I heard the introduction. ;_; Yeah, I just don't get the appeal of that vocal style at all.

At least I still have Flogging Molly.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Dec 21, 2013)

I don't understand how celebrities like Chris Brown are allowed to have their status and careers.
He smashed a woman's face into a car door. He's scum.

And the attitude of "get over it" when a talented athlete is clearly an impulsive child (biting other players, for example.)


----------



## LadyToorima (Dec 21, 2013)

Fawna said:


> No need to worry about JB anymore, folks - he has apparently 'retired'... I don't see it lasting long, but at least he won't be releasing any more songs for a while.  It's probably just a marketing ploy.  When he makes a 'comeback', the girls will go mad.  *MAD.*



His manager insists JB is just "taking a break" and is not actually retiring. Too bad.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 22, 2013)

I don't understand why some places have "customer use only" restrooms. Sit down restaurants I get. But really small fast food chains, no. You're not going to convince anyone to buy from you if you can't even let a passerby a courtesy to use the facilities.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 22, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I don't understand why some places have "customer use only" restrooms. Sit down restaurants I get. But really small fast food chains, no. You're not going to convince anyone to buy from you if you can't even let a passerby a courtesy to use the facilities.


Isn't it illegal, in the US at least, to absolutely refuse to let someone use your restrooms in a place of business like that?


----------



## Pine (Dec 22, 2013)

I don't understand why people have to announce being drunk or high over social networks. We get it, you're a cool kid.


----------



## Sar (Dec 22, 2013)

Fawna said:


> JB





LadyToorima said:


> JB


When did music die?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 22, 2013)

Fawna said:


> No need to worry about JB anymore, folks - he has apparently 'retired'... I don't see it lasting long, but at least he won't be releasing any more songs for a while.  It's probably just a marketing ploy.  When he makes a 'comeback', the girls will go mad.  *MAD.*


I'll never understand why girls went crazy over him, to begin with.

Then again, I don't understand the appeal of a lot of shit that kids are into, these days.
With their stepdubs and their screamy-o's and their Veiled Black Brides, or whatever.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 22, 2013)

If twenty somethings understood what teenagers were into, then teenagers would no longer find that stuff cool.


----------



## Sar (Dec 22, 2013)

I will never understand the appeal of these of these yet somehow I want one.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 22, 2013)

I don't understand why it isn't Thursday yet.
I want my Maypo...I mean Kill la Kill. QnQ


----------



## Aleu (Dec 22, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Isn't it illegal, in the US at least, to absolutely refuse to let someone use your restrooms in a place of business like that?



I don't know. The place in question is slowly dying off so it's not like it'd matter now.


----------



## Willow (Dec 22, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I don't understand why some places have "customer use only" restrooms. Sit down restaurants I get. But really small fast food chains, no. You're not going to convince anyone to buy from you if you can't even let a passerby a courtesy to use the facilities.


I thought customer only meant it was meant for store patrons whether they were buying something or not. Because it's not like you can take food or items into bathrooms anyway so how would they know if you were buying something or not?



Sarukai said:


> I will never understand the appeal of these of these yet somehow I want one.


This is like, the final form in douchebaggery.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 22, 2013)

Willow said:


> I thought customer only meant it was meant for store patrons whether they were buying something or not. Because it's not like you can take food or items into bathrooms anyway so how would they know if you were buying something or not?



Then the only people that it would apply to would be employees which makes even less sense. Workers gotta go sometimes. 
There's only one bathroom and it's not like the place is packed constantly.


----------



## Lucient (Dec 22, 2013)

...Every time I watch an episode of MLP I have to listen to at least 20 minutes of Asking Alexandria to get the friendship out of my head.


----------



## Sar (Dec 22, 2013)

Willow said:


> This is like, the final form in douchebaggery.



The final form is when you wear it backwards.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 22, 2013)

People who seriously use the term 'darwinist' or 'darwinian', especially when the topic isn't evolution.



			
				Some stupid dingleberry said:
			
		

> Our Moon is 400 times smaller than the Sun, but 400 times closer. Thus the Sun and Moon appear the same size, allowing solar eclipses.
> The chances of this happening by mere chance - as the Darwinianists claim - is 578.3 trillion to one. Would you bet on such odds? I mean, if you were a betting person, which I'm not, obviously.
> Furthermore, if the Moon was formed - as the Darwinianists claim - by a chunk being knocked off the Earth in some kind of cosmic collision, you would expect it to have a full complement of stuff knocked off the Earth (e.g. oceans, an atmosphere, living creatures, volcanoes, burritos etc) whereas in fact a search with even a large telescope reveals nothing but grey rock and dust.
> Is it not then obvious that the Moon was created in its present form 6,000 years ago, to be the Moon and nothing else?



I really, really, really really hope they are doing it on purpose, because I find it very hard to believe someone can be so mind-bogglingly stupid and still be able to function *at all*.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 24, 2013)

What's the deal with girls liking Mpreg?

I'll never understand.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 24, 2013)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> People who seriously use the term 'darwinist' or 'darwinian', especially when the topic isn't evolution.
> 
> 
> 
> I really, really, really really hope they are doing it on purpose, because I find it very hard to believe someone can be so mind-bogglingly stupid and still be able to function *at all*.



'burritos' got me.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 24, 2013)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> People who seriously use the term 'darwinist' or 'darwinian', especially when the topic isn't evolution.
> 
> [some bullshit]
> 
> I really, really, really really hope they are doing it on purpose, because I find it very hard to believe someone can be so mind-bogglingly stupid and still be able to function *at all*.



Haha man, they were even taking it to the next level! Darwinianists! 

But what other short, snappy word is there to describe someone who actually accepts scientific facts in a way that's supposed to sound demeaning? Pfft. *Nerds.*

Oh hey wait, that's a good one, actually.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 24, 2013)

The necessity of using complicated statistical formulae to determine if a medicine actually works. For instance, we were asked about whether or not someone infected with a non-lethal virus would have the viral payload reduced if two medicines were used- one being the actual medicine, the other being a "sugar pill". And it's obvious to me that a sugar pill would not cause the response to create antibodies and flush out the virus the way the actual medicine would. But apparently, we have to measure it out anyway because supposedly, the "sugar pill" might cause a positive reaction anyway. If a medicine is ineffective, NOTHING will make it effective. Take a sugar pill and nothing positive will result.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 24, 2013)

I don't understand how anyone can not understand how the placebo effect works


----------



## Lobar (Dec 24, 2013)

Or how medication and the immune system work.


----------



## LadyToorima (Dec 24, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> When did music die?



I hope you don't think I'm a fan of that walking joke.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 24, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I don't understand how anyone can not understand how the placebo effect works



The placebo effect's mechanism is poorly understood...although I don't think that was the literal meaning of this comment.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 24, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> The placebo effect's mechanism is poorly understood...although I don't think that was the literal meaning of this comment.



No, no it wasn't.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 24, 2013)

Why the furry fandom is full of glenn quagmire(s).


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 25, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Why the furry fandom is full of glenn quagmire(s).



I don't get it either, I really don't


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 25, 2013)

Chess. I signed up for that chess tournament and find myself flunking out of matches even when the AI is set to its lowest level. And now the pressure is building because if I go for 0 for 10 in this round-robin tournament, people might begin to question my college education. I had no illusion that my intelligence would be measured by my ability to play a largely-forgotten game that I have not played in 15 years.

And since we aren't starting a league, all that chess knowledge I do learn will go right back into the filing cabinet portion of my mind never to be used again.


----------



## Conker (Dec 25, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Chess. I signed up for that chess tournament and find myself flunking out of matches even when the AI is set to its lowest level. And now the pressure is building because if I go for 0 for 10 in this round-robin tournament, people might begin to question my college education. *I had no illusion that my intelligence would be measured by my ability to play a largely-forgotten game that I have not played in 15 years.*


It wont' be. Some people just suck at chess.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 25, 2013)

Conker said:


> It wont' be. Some people just suck at chess.



But I don't want to embarrass myself during the tournament because I'm college-educated at one of the best colleges in the nation- I have to win a few games or people might think I'm an idiot.


----------



## Conker (Dec 25, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> But I don't want to embarrass myself during the tournament because I'm college-educated at one of the best colleges in the nation- I have to win a few games or people might think I'm an idiot.


They won't. I mean, some might but who cares?

The mind works in different ways, and chess requires a different kind of thought process. I've a college education but I fucking suck at chess. I enjoy the game, but I'm horrible. No one thinks less of me because I"m bad at a board game. It's a game.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 25, 2013)

Conker said:


> They won't. I mean, some might but who cares?
> 
> The mind works in different ways, and chess requires a different kind of thought process. I've a college education but I fucking suck at chess. I enjoy the game, but I'm horrible. No one thinks less of me because I"m bad at a board game. It's a game.



Conversely, I am a big derp but pretty good at chess c:

I wouldn't judge my intelligence by it though, it's like judging your intelligence by how good you are at Fallout Tactics or something.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 25, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> But I don't want to embarrass myself during the tournament because I'm college-educated at one of the best colleges in the nation- I have to win a few games or people might think I'm an idiot.



Ain't no one gonna know where you went to school unless you bring it up. And anyone who'd think you're an idiot because you're not as good at chess as they are is not really worth talking to. All losing chess means is that you are not as good at chess as the person you're playing against.

It is a game, it's supposed to be fun.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 25, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> But I don't want to embarrass myself during the tournament because I'm college-educated at one of the best colleges in the nation- I have to win a few games or people might think I'm an idiot.



Believe me. Sucking at chess is not a reason people think you're an idiot.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 25, 2013)

The callouts...


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 25, 2013)

And the ultimate irony is that "Chess: The Musical" is one I still like to this day and I was actually Molokov, the Russian master's assistant in a high school production of "Chess". Yes, I played one of the more important roles in a musical about a game I couldn't play at all. That's ironic. Seriously, I have not played the game in years but a crash course in the game would never hurt.


----------



## Bastle (Dec 25, 2013)

Nothing. The concept of nothing, where nothing exists and nothing ever will. Shit got me heated


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 25, 2013)

Grimeslave said:


> Nothing. The concept of nothing, where nothing exists and nothing ever will. Shit got me heated



I know, right? I mean, what the fuck. Even what I think of as 'nothing' is still basically empty space forever, which probably isn't accurate, and that _still _blows my mind.

I guess that's why cosmologists get doctorates trying to suss out the origins of Not-Nothing. I'm just some jackass that draws cartoons.


----------



## Bastle (Dec 25, 2013)

I just realized that someone can get a doctorate in studying nothing. 

Whoa bro


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 25, 2013)

Grimeslave said:


> I just realized that someone can get a doctorate in studying nothing.
> 
> Whoa bro



I think it's more along the lines of 'why and how is there _something_', but, yeah. Beyond my pay grade for sure.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 25, 2013)

Grimeslave said:


> Nothing. The concept of nothing, where nothing exists and nothing ever will. Shit got me heated



Thiss ^^

And (sort of) on that topic: I feel like we should develop a zero form for nouns. We have singular and plural (and in some languages doubles and triples) but we don't have a zero/naught(?) form. It confuses me and I never know what to do when I say there's no [insert noun here]. I think some languages _do_â€‹ have that tho :I Not sure which.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 25, 2013)

Grimeslave said:


> Nothing. The concept of nothing, where nothing exists and nothing ever will. Shit got me heated



Nothing is a paradox


----------



## Bastle (Dec 25, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Thiss ^^
> 
> And (sort of) on that topic: I feel like we should develop a zero form  for nouns. We have singular and plural (and in some languages doubles  and triples) but we don't have a zero/naught(?) form. It confuses me and  I never know what to do when I say there's no [insert noun here]. I  think some languages _do_â€‹ have that tho :I Not sure which.


so like, pencil, pencils, pencilce (idk made it up) but I don't know how you would use it. Like in what case would it be used?


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 25, 2013)

Grimeslave said:


> so like, pencil, pencils, pencilce (idk made it up) but I don't know how you would use it. Like in what case would it be used?



Exactly! Whenever you have none of something, it would be used. So: I have no pencilce. As opposed to I have no pencil or I have no pencils. I think we just use the plural when talking about the zero plurality case but I find that awkward and it would be much more fun (to me) if we had a zero plurality case <: But it would be much less ambiguous. Although this is an interesting topic :U This deserves studying!


----------



## Bastle (Dec 25, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Exactly! Whenever you have none of something, it would be used. So: I have no pencilce. As opposed to I have no pencil or I have no pencils. I think we just use the plural when talking about the zero plurality case but I find that awkward and it would be much more fun (to me) if we had a zero plurality case <: But it would be much less ambiguous. Although this is an interesting topic :U This deserves studying!



Ah! I see what you mean, very interesting. I wonder if there are any languages that use this kind of vernaculars


----------



## Matt Conner (Dec 25, 2013)

I don't understand male nipples! What do we need those for, nature? Silly.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 25, 2013)

Grimeslave said:


> Ah! I see what you mean, very interesting. I wonder if there are any languages that use this kind of vernaculars



I'm certain that this exists :U I think maybe Hawaiian has it? I know that some languages (arabic? def navajo) have plurals specifically designated for two or three of an object, including separate verb conjugations for two or three of something compared to singular or plural beyond that. I just don't know what language(s) actually have a zero-plural case. <: Fascinating stuff, though.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 25, 2013)

The celebration of a dead magic baby.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 25, 2013)

Grimeslave said:


> Ah! I see what you mean, very interesting. I wonder if there are any languages that use this kind of vernaculars



Hey, I found the wiki page on it! Second paragraph talks about it. Interestingly there's only a paragraph on it and two languages referenced :U I wonder if studies haven't been done on this? It's unlikely. We could totally studies anyway C: That would be fun!


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 25, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Hey, I found the wiki page on it! Second paragraph talks about it. Interestingly there's only a paragraph on it and two languages referenced :U I wonder if studies haven't been done on this? It's unlikely. We could totally studies anyway C: That would be fun!





			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> for example Russian uses the genitive singular rather than the plural after certain numbers



_That shit blew my mind _while I was taking that language (like, I literally had trouble with the idea at first until I used it a few times). It's so interesting to come across entirely new concepts than what you're used to in a new language.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 25, 2013)

gorgonops said:


> _That shit blew my mind _while I was taking that language (like, I literally had trouble with the idea at first until I used it a few times). It's so interesting to come across entirely new concepts than what you're used to in a new language.



What I don't understand is _why_ different languages use different forms of nouns when using the zero-plurality case. THAT would be something interesting <:


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 25, 2013)

Why cats/dogs have the need to tread all over wrapping paper as soon as it's laid out.

And while I'm on that, why do cats have to lie on books -  while they're being used?


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 25, 2013)

Matt Conner said:


> I don't understand male nipples! What do we need those for, nature? Silly.



If men did not have the gene to grow nipples their daughters would not be guaranteed to grow nipples, which would be deleterious for their genome as a whole. 
Growing a nipple doesn't take a prohibitive amount of resources, therefore there is no selection pressure to mask the presence of this gene in males. 
If men grew full breasts that _would_ be a prohibitive burden.

Part of me wonders whether it is also a form of advertisement; 'hey ladies, look at the excellent nipple genes I carry; if your daughters inherit these genes they will lactate enough to support many progeny,'


----------



## Kosdu (Dec 25, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> If men did not have the gene to grow nipples their daughters would not be guaranteed to grow nipples, which would be deleterious for their genome as a whole.
> Growing a nipple doesn't take a prohibitive amount of resources, therefore there is no selection pressure to mask the presence of this gene in males.
> If men grew full breasts that _would_ be a prohibitive burden.
> 
> Part of me wonders whether it is also a form of advertisement; 'hey ladies, look at the excellent nipple genes I carry; if your daughters inherit these genes they will lactate enough to support many progeny,'



Not to mention men can breast feed children themselves, just takes a bit to get started.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 25, 2013)

why each sickness has a different flavor mucus.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 25, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> why each sickness has a different flavor mucus.



... I really hope I forget this before I get sick again.


----------



## ThunderTheKayleolf (Dec 25, 2013)

Why people do this: http://spyisaspy.tumblr.com/post/71136844041/welp-time-to-drink-down-all-the-bottles

Edit: I give up at hyper-linking.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 25, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> Not to mention men can breast feed children themselves, just takes a bit to get started.



brb injecting bleach into my brain


----------



## Fawna (Dec 25, 2013)

I don't understand why people pay actual money for skins in LoL.   Someone I know blew $180 on skins this Christmas.  Who the hell does that?!  WHY???


----------



## Monocled Unicorn (Dec 25, 2013)

Fawna said:


> I don't understand why people pay actual money for skins in LoL.   Someone I know blew $180 on skins this Christmas.  Who the hell does that?!  WHY???



The way I know I want to seriously learn a champ is if I am interested enough to purchase a skin for them.

On topic: I'll never understand why people wait until the very last minute to do any holiday shopping. It never fails.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 25, 2013)

Listening to Dean Martin, Gene Autry, the Carpenters, and Frank Sinatra sing Christmas songs on the radio and then not hearing their non-Christmas-related stuff on commercial radio throughout the rest of the year. If you're going to trot them out for a month, why stop there? They were good singers, not just good carolers.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 26, 2013)

Fawna said:


> I don't understand why people pay actual money for skins in LoL.   Someone I know blew $180 on skins this Christmas.  Who the hell does that?!  WHY???



If people wasn't buying skins in lol, they wouldn't make money and the game wouldn't be able to improve, also people who plays it a lot may want to have some cool stuff, like why not? They spend a lot of time in it already, as for the guy who spent 180$, yea that's a lot but there are a lot of people that have problems with spending, like in clothes, alcohol, tabacco... It's a not gamer issue, but a social


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Dec 27, 2013)

I don't understand the title of this subforum:  http://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/61-Fursona-Personas

"Fursona" is an amalgamation of the words "fur" or "furry" and "persona."  It's a Furry'd way of saying "persona," so isn't it redundant to say "fursona persona"?


----------



## lefurr (Dec 27, 2013)

Necrofur art. Holy shit.


----------



## Jags (Dec 27, 2013)

Why anybody plays LoL over Dota 2.

Or, indeed, what I could start by saying that.


----------



## Pine (Dec 27, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Why anybody plays LoL over Dota 2.
> 
> Or, indeed, what I could start by saying that.



I think more people play LoL because it's a lot easier and more aimed toward the casual gamer crowd, where Dota 2 has a steeper learning curve and takes a lot more knowledge and skill to play.
Both have equally shitty communities though.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 27, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Why anybody plays LoL over Dota 2.
> 
> Or, indeed, what I could start by saying that.



On that note I don't understand why people play CoD when Blacklight R is right fucking there for free. Especially if people play Black Ops II still. I'm not saying CoD's style of multiplayer sucks, it doesn't. But BLR is a vastly superior game that's absolutely free and still heavily supported by the devs.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Dec 28, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> why each sickness has a different flavor mucus.



*WHAT.*


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 28, 2013)

u cn reed


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 28, 2013)

I stopped playing Tetris Attack hours ago but I can still see the game in my head. Why is that?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 28, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> I stopped playing Tetris Attack hours ago but I can still see the game in my head. Why is that?



You are going insane


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 28, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> You are going insane



Oh that ship sailed a long time ago. But seriously I do wonder why when we focus on a task for hours on end, we see images of it when we close our eyes


----------



## Lobar (Dec 28, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> I stopped playing Tetris Attack hours ago but I can still see the game in my head. Why is that?



Somehow I feel obligated to reply to this post...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 28, 2013)

Other people get fat and stuff food in their face like it was race of some kind.
I lose weight. I like my weight and I don't want it gone :C


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 28, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Other people get fat and stuff food in their face like it was race of some kind.
> I lose weight. I like my weight and I don't want it gone :C


I'll trade you. :v

But I seriously fucking hate gaining weight, and loving food, at the same time.
I could diet my ass off, but it's basically inhumane torture.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 28, 2013)

I don't get why people have the need to introduce you to new people with the most sensitive (juicy?) details available. My best mate today indicated and said "hey, that's my cousin over there- SHE LIKES TO DRESS LIKE A BOY".

What the fuck? This kind of set me off a little, and I did have words/ventings.

My special friend was introduced to me in the exact same way. "You're gonna meet my band-mate Alex tonight- SHE USED TO CUT HERSELF". (I know this because he told me it was THE first thing he was told about me aside from my name). Is this necessary?

I don't understand why people have to do this sort of thing.


----------



## Sar (Dec 28, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Other people get fat and stuff food in their face like it was race of some kind.
> I lose weight. I like my weight and I don't want it gone :C



What I never understand is how they never put weight on or even lose it from stuffing their face.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 28, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I don't get why people have the need to introduce you to new people with the most sensitive (juicy?) details available. My best mate today indicated and said "hey, that's my cousin over there- SHE LIKES TO DRESS LIKE A BOY".
> 
> What the fuck? This kind of set me off a little, and I did have words/ventings.
> 
> ...



Probably because it cultivated interest. Imagine how dull new people would appear if they were introduced with the knowledge that they enjoy watching television or used to have asthma. 
People providing an introduction want to have some gossip, because that's interesting.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 28, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Probably because it cultivated interest. Imagine how dull new people would appear if they were introduced with the knowledge that they enjoy watching television or used to have asthma.
> People providing an introduction want to have some gossip, because that's interesting.



This seems strange to me. I always thought it was acceptable to just say "This is so-and-so" and leave it at that.

But then, I don't do all that much introducing.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 28, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> What I never understand is how they never put weight on or even lose it from stuffing their face.



There's some interesting studies going on about how variation in the natural gut flora affects obesity.  The future of weight loss may well be having bacteria cultures transplanted up your butt.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 28, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I don't get why people have the need to introduce you to new people with the most sensitive (juicy?) details available. My best mate today indicated and said "hey, that's my cousin over there- SHE LIKES TO DRESS LIKE A BOY".
> 
> What the fuck? This kind of set me off a little, and I did have words/ventings.
> 
> ...


I had a friend who used to do this to me a lot in high school, and from my experience at least, she was only doing it to try to start up drama for attention or to make herself look better than me by comparison.



Lobar said:


> There's some interesting studies going on about how  variation in the natural gut flora affects obesity.  The future of  weight loss may well be having bacteria cultures transplanted up your  butt.


Hey, if it helps keep the weight off, sign me up.


----------



## Sar (Dec 29, 2013)

Why music is such a great healer of emotions. I'm not complaining but it's magical how it happens.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 29, 2013)

What the meaning of the word 'reptile' should be, without excluding descendants and how this related to turtles. 

How to calculate plate motions from palaeomagnetic data. 

If anybody does understand these, please help.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 29, 2013)

Why /a/ hates people who are new to anime.
And why /a/ hates /v/
I mean seriously, its dumb as heck.
And why is there such a care for "board culture" there?


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 29, 2013)

Why there's 500 different species of grey and blue and white tabbies.

Why female reptile anthropomorphic rarely have breasts.

Why I don't have more porn with my master level's belly dancing student girlfriend.


----------



## Golden (Dec 29, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Why /a/ hates people who are new to anime.
> And why /a/ hates /v/
> I mean seriously, its dumb as heck.
> And why is there such a care for "board culture" there?



Every board hates /v/. This isn't unique to /a/.


----------



## Bastle (Dec 30, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> why is there such a care for "board culture" there?


imagined former glory, people think they're upholding some great culture of the boards and complain that new people are destroying it when in reality it's always been like that.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Golden said:


> Every board hates /v/. This isn't unique to /a/.


But it seems so odd. I was on /v/, everything went swell. Everyone was kind and helpful and you could talk about video games there.
I went on /a/, every on topic post I made made someone angry. If someone said something about something I said, I'd defend myself and then get more flak for it. /v/ was pretty cool. Why?


Grimeslave said:


> imagined former glory, people think they're upholding some great culture of the boards and complain that new people are destroying it when in reality it's always been like that.


I guess that makes sense. Its frustrating though because trying to uphold board culture promotes elitism, which leads to off topic posts that are a waste of time.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 30, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I don't get why people have the need to introduce you to new people with the most sensitive (juicy?) details available. My best mate today indicated and said "hey, that's my cousin over there- SHE LIKES TO DRESS LIKE A BOY".
> 
> What the fuck? This kind of set me off a little, and I did have words/ventings.
> 
> ...



It may be because those people are genuinely boring, it may be because the host wants attention, the list goes on. Perhaps one might understand it having more to do with young people that haven't done a whole lot. It's not like meeting an adult with more to their name, so you are instead introduced to their achievements.

i.e. Someone meeting me as "he works at that piercing store" vs "This is [name], he's the owner of [extremely well-known small business]" 

On another topic, /v/ is an awful board filled with the most awful behaviors Geeks and Nerds are prone to that I happen to be sick of. I stopped going around it, and I'm better off for it.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 30, 2013)

I don't really understand the difference between FLAC and Ogg Vorbis. I was gonna get a song on Bandcamp and I was offered a choice of downloading in various file formats including FLAC and Ogg Vorbis. The Ogg Vorbis file is significantly smaller in size, but they are the same songs and I hear they're both really good formats for sound quality.


----------



## Carnau (Dec 30, 2013)

I laugh at my own porn collection because it's just that stupid. No I don't understand it either.


----------



## RockerFox (Dec 30, 2013)

I can't understand that despite all the warnings from my old teachers college is a hell of a lot easier than highschool


----------



## Kosdu (Dec 30, 2013)

How Fox News people can be such racist, ignorant, dumbasses.

I was laughing my ass off at them during a Daily Show, but damn it is sad.


----------



## Sar (Dec 30, 2013)

Hardly slept all weekend. Where is this energy coming from?


----------



## LadyToorima (Dec 30, 2013)

Why corporations gotta poop on the everyday hourly employees. :/


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 30, 2013)

LadyToorima said:


> Why corporations gotta poop on the everyday hourly employees. :/



"If you were worth _not _pooping on, you'd have a better job by now!!! >:[ Oh btw we need to cut your hours, and can you come in saturday night? We'd really like it if you worked a schedule so unpredictable it's impossible to find a second job."


----------



## Carnau (Dec 30, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> How Fox News people can be such racist, ignorant, dumbasses.
> 
> I was laughing my ass off at them during a Daily Show, but damn it is sad.



Did you know that Santa and Jesus are white?? True story it will blow your mind the fuck away! 
http://nation.foxnews.com/2013/12/21/megyn-kelly-addresses-white-santa-comments


----------



## Aleu (Dec 30, 2013)

I thought the guy that Santa originated from was white anyway?


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 30, 2013)

Carnau said:


> Did you know that Santa and Jesus are white?? True story it will blow your mind the fuck away!
> http://nation.foxnews.com/2013/12/21/megyn-kelly-addresses-white-santa-comments


Only Fox News could cause racial controversy from talking about the skin color of "someone who does not exist".


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 30, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> Only Fox News could cause racial controversy from talking about the skin color of "someone who does not exist".





> KELLY: So, the only Santa I could possibly have been referring to is the  commercially driven image of Santa. And I was simply arguing that the  image is of a white Santa



Hahaha, oh man, she was upset that they wouldn't respect the canon of the Santa mythos. "I HATE THIS REBOOT. It's like reading _fanfiction_. These characters people came up with in the early 20th century were _perfect from their inception._ I'm gonna go look at these old Norman Rockwell prints through their protective sleeves and remember the way things _used _to be."


----------



## Kosdu (Dec 30, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I thought the guy that Santa originated from was white anyway?



I watched the daily show... And the catholic church led a reconstruction of what he would have looked like... The dude was pretty damn black/middle eastern.


I still don't get why people think christian religious figures from the middle east were white.... Da fuq


----------



## Hewge (Dec 31, 2013)

There's someone playing bagpipes across the street again... I'm not sure how I feel about it.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 31, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> I watched the daily show... And the catholic church led a reconstruction of what he would have looked like... The dude was pretty damn black/middle eastern.
> 
> 
> I still don't get why people think christian religious figures from the middle east were white.... Da fuq


Do you mean Jesus? Because iirc santa was originally dutch or something. Maybe russian.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 31, 2013)

I don't understand German HA-haahahaha


----------



## Sar (Dec 31, 2013)

When you hear a song you like on the radio and it sounds twice as good than if you listened to it on your MP3 player.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 31, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> When you hear a song you like on the radio and it sounds twice as good than if you listened to it on your MP3 player.



I experience a similar phenomenon with television. 

I am content to watch a movie just because it is on. I have access to that movie's dvd and could watch it at any time, but I choose to watch the live broadcast instead.


----------



## Sar (Dec 31, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I experience a similar phenomenon with television.
> 
> I am content to watch a movie just because it is on. I have access to that movie's dvd and could watch it at any time, but I choose to watch the live broadcast instead.



I'd assume I enjoy it more because you can't rewind moments on a live broadcast, but forget you can with the recording.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 31, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> I'd assume I enjoy it more because you can't rewind moments on a live broadcast, but forget you can with the recording.



I'm sorry, I don't understand what you mean. 

I always suspected it was more enjoyable because it feels like you are watching it with other people. Connecting to a live broadcast is less lonely than watching dvd's or listening to recorded music.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jan 1, 2014)

Why people condemn HDTV motion interpolation in all its aspects, I mean does it not help anything look better? Sure it makes action movies look like a soap opera, but it also helps the content pop with clarity, new dimension, and makes the content smoother.


I guess people like motion blur :/  I personally rather have a new, fast moving, image that's easy on the eyes. It's like something you've never seen before on Television. I just think it's awesome new technology.


----------



## Fawna (Jan 1, 2014)

Why all my favourite users are being banned today.  D:  whyyyyy who will fill this forum with laughs if they're gone?!


----------



## Saga (Jan 1, 2014)

benignBiotic said:


> I don't understand German HA-haahahaha


sometimes the american HNNNNNGGGggggg- he he *GASP* huhh...


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jan 1, 2014)

I leave FAF for a couple of hours and suddenly chaos, bans, tyranny, anarchy, revolution... what the hell


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 1, 2014)

Fawna said:


> Why all my favourite users are being banned today.  D:  whyyyyy who will fill this forum with laughs if they're gone?!



Apparently the idea is to crack down on the "edgy" behaviour shown by most of the FAF regulars here to better relate FAF to the general mainsite population and make it more welcoming and friendly.

And we all know just how _great_ the mainsite population is.


----------



## Hewge (Jan 1, 2014)

Gibby said:


> Apparently the idea is to crack down on the "edgy" behaviour shown by most of the FAF regulars here to better relate FAF to the general mainsite population and make it more welcoming and friendly.
> 
> And we all know just how _great_ the mainsite population is.



Fuck that jazz, yo.


----------



## Wither (Jan 1, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I leave FAF for a couple of hours and suddenly chaos, bans, tyranny, anarchy, revolution... what the hell



I find it positively disgusting. 
However amusing.


----------



## Jags (Jan 1, 2014)

Who's been banned?

What did I miss D:


----------



## Aetius (Jan 1, 2014)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Who's been banned?
> 
> What did I miss D:



They were purged for not following the ideals of the new Supreme Leader.


----------



## Wither (Jan 1, 2014)

Serbia Strong said:


> They were purged for not following the ideals of the new Supreme Leader.


Funny how it's not an otter :u


Anyways: What I truly don't understand is black-eyed peas. The food. They taste AWFUL.


----------



## Hewge (Jan 1, 2014)

Wither said:


> Funny how it's not an otter :u



An otter Leader would actually be good.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 1, 2014)

Hewge said:


> An otter Leader would actually be good.



Somebody should launch a coup here to bring a true ottocracy


----------



## Wither (Jan 1, 2014)

Hewge said:


> An otter Leader would actually be good.



We dragons don't make great leaders, do we? 
Yet we still rise to power unlike your frail species >:V


----------



## Sar (Jan 1, 2014)

Hewge said:


> An otter Leader would actually be good.


As long as the staff consists of otters and Citras then I'm cool with that.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jan 1, 2014)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Who's been banned?
> 
> What did I miss D:


 There are people that got banned on here who I wished they didn't, like a long time ago.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 1, 2014)

...the fuck.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 1, 2014)

Wither said:


> We dragons don't make great leaders, do we?
> Yet we still rise to power unlike your frail species >:V



We arent insane :U


----------



## Wither (Jan 1, 2014)

Serbia Strong said:


> We arent insane :U


And that is why you fail like the rest.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 1, 2014)

Wither said:


> And that is why you fail like the rest.


maybe his failure is how he succeeds


----------



## Aetius (Jan 1, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> maybe his failure is how he succeeds



That's using the old noodle!


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jan 1, 2014)

Serbia Strong said:


> That's using the old noodle!


 If his noodle is old, how is he using it well?


----------



## Aetius (Jan 1, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> If his noodle is old, how is he using it well?



Who are you, Jaden Smith?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 1, 2014)

Serbia Strong said:


> Who are you, Jaden Smith?


according to my old noodle that can't be true because jaden is black

see deductive reasoning right there


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Jan 1, 2014)

I don't understand what's happening in this thread anymore :I


----------



## Wither (Jan 1, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> If his noodle is old, how is he using it well?


>Assuming old people are automatically stupid and less intelligent


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 1, 2014)

Wither said:


> >Assuming old people are automatically stupid and less intelligent


I'm 17 you fuck


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 1, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Do you mean Jesus? Because iirc santa was originally dutch or something. Maybe russian.


I believe santa was originally Greek or Turkish


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jan 1, 2014)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> I don't understand what's happening in this thread anymore :I



Thank f*ck I'm not the only one, I thought I'd smoked too much.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Jan 1, 2014)

Ji-Ji said:


> Thank f*ck I'm not the only one, I thought I'd smoked too much.



Or maybe that just makes two of us who've had too much :V


----------



## Wither (Jan 1, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> I'm 17 you fuck


You're also an idiot :I


----------



## Willow (Jan 1, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> I'm 17 you fuck



He wasn't even talking to you so I don't understand why you're getting so defensive

Edit: Also 17 really isn't that old so that statement makes even less sense


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 1, 2014)

Wither said:


> You're also an idiot :I


idiot is just my style breh

also playing off poorly timed sarcasm with douchey comments and absolutely no grammar or punctuation

that is also my style

edit: ok, world, i was being sarcastic
again, poorly timed, i don't use the sarcasm face because i dislike it

let's just get that on the table before i get told i'm being a dick by the entire forum


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Jan 1, 2014)

... Damn.
Well, this has been pleasant.

Back on topic:
I don't understand the chemistry of taste and smell :c it's really weird and confusing...
Also, I don't understand why my parents insist on turning on our house lights during the middle of the day >:U wtf guys


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jan 1, 2014)

Wither said:


> >Assuming old people are automatically stupid and less intelligent


 Wasn't even being trying to legitimately insult someone. When something gets old, it slowly stops working efficiently, which was the joke. It's like you turned one thing I was hoping to be funny or make laughs of into something unnecessarily serious. lawl


----------



## Kalmor (Jan 1, 2014)

I don't understand what makes people derail threads.

(Seriously guys, get back on topic)


----------



## Willow (Jan 1, 2014)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> ... Damn.
> Well, this has been pleasant.
> 
> Back on topic:
> ...


My brother does that too and then suddenly every light in the house is on

As far as the smell and taste thing is concerned, it has to do with how the nerves (and the cells?) interpret whatever they're touching.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 1, 2014)

i don't understand most things i do


at this point it's like a guessing game which i guess could be fun but idk


i'm kind of just like lost in my own course of actions and i dunno that's all i really have to say on the subject of anything


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Jan 1, 2014)

Willow said:


> My brother does that too and then suddenly every light in the house is on
> 
> As far as the smell and taste thing is concerned, it has to do with how the nerves (and the cells?) interpret whatever they're touching.



It's just super annoying because sometimes our rooms are a little dark so they turn the light on to find something in a cabinet or something but then they leave it on while the sun is glaring through the window >:U I mean, seriously?

I know that it's nerves and stuff but the actual biochemistry is the stuff I'm curious about. Like, is it molecule structure and composition or something? And what are the rules? It's soo weird :I


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jan 1, 2014)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> ... Damn.
> 
> Also, I don't understand why my parents insist on turning on our house lights during the middle of the day >:U wtf guys



My family back home lock the door in the day, just as they pass through if they know they are going out two minutes later. 
The door is locked and unlocked several times a day. Even though the house is usually always full and busy in the day. 

"It keeps people out." 
I'm pretty sure where we live no one will just walk in ,and if so not without being caught.
Also the door has had it's barrel changed like every other year, I don't understand locking up so much unless it's at night time.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 1, 2014)

I don't understand why people are banned for no reason.
I don't understand why my gift card was randomly invalidated.
I don't understand why people can't take book movies as they are.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 1, 2014)

I don't understand why people think bans happen for no reason. :V


----------



## Aetius (Jan 1, 2014)

Mentova said:


> I don't understand why people think bans happen for no reason. :V



Bans always happen for a reason.

Just some of the reasons are more terrible than others! :u


----------



## Aleu (Jan 1, 2014)

Mentova said:


> I don't understand why people think bans happen for no reason. :V



There is no evidence for a reason. Obviously there is either no reason or even worse the evidence was destroyed. Now that is cause for concern if anything.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 1, 2014)

Serbia Strong said:


> Bans always happen for a reason.
> 
> Just some of the reasons are more terrible than others! :u



Shutup slut. >:C


----------



## Sar (Jan 1, 2014)

why the fuck would you put ketchup in a salad?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 1, 2014)

Sarukai said:


> why the fuck would you put ketchup in a salad?



My grandpa puts _ketchup _on fucking _PANCAKES._


----------



## Aleu (Jan 1, 2014)

Sarukai said:


> why the fuck would you put ketchup in a salad?



*WHY?!*


----------



## chocomage (Jan 1, 2014)

Aleu said:


> *WHY?!*



SORRY I WAS TOO DRUNK! :V

seriously tho I don't get why people use ketchup at all. If you have a well cooked meal you don't need sauces to add to it.


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 1, 2014)

Mentova said:


> My grandpa puts _ketchup _on fucking _PANCAKES._


Well at least your grandpa eats salads. I tried to feed one to my grandfather once and he threw the bowl back, aimed squarely at my face, shouting, "I AIN'T NO FUCKING RABBIT> I DON'T EAT NO FUCKING LETTUCE!"


----------



## Willow (Jan 1, 2014)

Mentova said:


> My grandpa puts _ketchup _on fucking _PANCAKES._


My brother used to put ketchup on carrots. Granted he was maybe 2 or 3 but still. I'd never witnessed such a thing

I don't understand why Heinz thought making mutlicolored ketchup was ever a good idea. I find ketchup gross to begin with but add on to the fact that now it's GREEN just makes it even worse. And it apparently tasted pretty nasty anyway.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 1, 2014)

chocomage said:


> SORRY I WAS TOO DRUNK! :V
> 
> seriously tho I don't get why people use ketchup at all. If you have a well cooked meal you don't need sauces to add to it.


I like ketchup on some things mainly because I like the flavor of ketchup. Also, not every place serves well cooked meals :V

However if something has a tomato on it, I will not add ketchup.


----------



## chocomage (Jan 1, 2014)

Yea that's true. I had a steak the other day and I was sad. I had to drench it in A1! This is why I only get steaks when I am working!


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jan 2, 2014)

Mentova said:


> I don't understand why people think bans happen for no reason. :V


 You're a good fox for not banning me


----------



## Mentova (Jan 2, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> You're a good fox for not banning me



I haven't yet. Still waiting for the approval.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jan 2, 2014)

Mentova said:


> I haven't yet. Still waiting for the approval.


 whyyyyyyyyyy???


----------



## Carnau (Jan 2, 2014)

My old roommate used to put ketchup in her Kellogg's cornflakes cereal. Milk included.
My brother would dip his (white)bread into fruit juice and eat it that way.









@_______________________@;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## Lobar (Jan 2, 2014)

Sarukai said:


> why the fuck would you put ketchup in a salad?



People do this all the time.  They just call it "French dressing" when they do so it seems less gross than it actually is.


----------



## Namba (Jan 2, 2014)

Mentova said:


> I don't understand why people think bans happen for no reason. :V


Oh, there's always a reason. Same kind of reasoning North Korea has.


----------



## DeCatt (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't understand why people would question the Glorious Leader.
Ya'll motherfuckers need the banhammer.


----------



## Ramblik (Jan 2, 2014)

diaper fetish

just...what?


----------



## Carnau (Jan 2, 2014)

All the ridiculous mountains of paperwork that goes into college.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 2, 2014)

Namba said:


> Oh, there's always a reason. Same kind of reasoning North Korea has.



Does anybody seriously believe internet forum drama is, in any way, comparable the famine of a nation under dictatorship? 

It's like accusing your flatmate of actually being a Nazi because he keeps invading the fridge in spite of all those peace treaties.


----------



## chocomage (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't think I quite understand that analogy...


----------



## Lobar (Jan 2, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Does anybody seriously believe internet forum drama is, in any way, comparable the famine of a nation under dictatorship?
> 
> It's like accusing your flatmate of actually being a Nazi because he keeps invading the fridge in spite of all those peace treaties.



Obviously the _scale_ of abuses of power on an internet forum can never remotely approach that of a real-world brutal dictatorship, but purges for disloyalty are nonetheless a hallmark of fascist regimes.


----------



## Wither (Jan 2, 2014)

Mentova said:


> I haven't yet. Still waiting for the approval.


c


Fallowfox said:


> Does anybody seriously believe internet forum drama is, in any way, comparable the famine of a nation under dictatorship?
> 
> It's like accusing your flatmate of actually being a Nazi because he keeps invading the fridge in spite of all those peace treaties.



I don't understand why people take shit so fucking seriously. 

Especially when people ask about my sona then say "DURRGONS DONT EXIST, YOU CAN'T BE A DURRGON. THEY CAN'T BE YOUR FAVORITE ANIMAL IF THEY'RE FAKE," 
Come the fuck on.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jan 2, 2014)

Why childish british humour incorporates so much vomit? 
The new Harry Hill film advertises with people and hamsters vomitting, how does this promote a film?
 It looks more cringey than Keith Lemon being given a film. (Why British Cinema do you make us look so bad?)

I don't get how vomit is funny, to me it's no more wrong as having someone shit or piss on you.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 2, 2014)

Because bodily projectiles are funny to people. We get that here in the states too.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jan 2, 2014)

Ji-Ji said:


> Why childish british humour incorporates so much vomit?
> The new Harry Hill film advertises with people and hamsters vomitting, how does this promote a film?
> It looks more cringey than Keith Lemon being given a film. (Why British Cinema do you make us look so bad?)
> 
> I don't get how vomit is funny, to me it's no more wrong as having someone shit or piss on you.


Must be the same thing as Americans and their mom and fart jokes


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 2, 2014)

Ji-Ji said:


> Why childish british humour incorporates so much vomit?
> The new Harry Hill film advertises with people and hamsters vomitting, how does this promote a film?
> It looks more cringey than Keith Lemon being given a film. (Why British Cinema do you make us look so bad?)
> 
> I don't get how vomit is funny, to me it's no more wrong as having someone shit or piss on you.



I don't think Harry Hill is funny at all, anyway. I'm very surprised he received funding to make a film.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't understand it when people have the "No Yiff" account stamped on their profile yet their gallery is full of porn and nothing but porn.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 2, 2014)

Aleu said:


> I don't understand it when people have the "No Yiff" account stamped on their profile yet their gallery is full of porn and nothing but porn.



Perhaps they aim to deter potentual roleplayers from requesting cyber yiff with them.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 2, 2014)

Aleu said:


> I don't understand it when people have the "No Yiff" account stamped on their profile yet their gallery is full of porn and nothing but porn.



Irony?


----------



## Sar (Jan 2, 2014)

Aleu said:


> I don't understand it when people have the "No Yiff" account stamped on their profile yet their gallery is full of porn and nothing but porn.


Furries are in denial of their use for FA as usual.



Aleu said:


> *WHY?!*


You tell me.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jan 5, 2014)

Why some people have been posting threads that keep getting locked in the past week or 2. Or maybe it happens often and I am just not around enough?


----------



## Hewge (Jan 5, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Why some people have been posting threads that keep getting locked in the past week or 2. Or maybe it happens often and I am just not around enough?



We must welcome and love our newfound furiends that revive dead and forgotten threads, yo! :3


----------



## Eirrinn (Jan 5, 2014)

Aleu said:


> I don't understand it when people have the "No Yiff" account stamped on their profile yet their gallery is full of porn and nothing but porn.


They are just in denial of their yiffyness I guess. That's really stupid tho lol.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 5, 2014)

Why people leave everything open like the trash cabinet like the dogs will never get into that. :V Pfft.


----------



## Sar (Jan 5, 2014)

Location shout-out threads.


----------



## Hooky (Jan 5, 2014)

Why Physics as we know it breaks down at the singularity of a black hole.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jan 5, 2014)

Hooky said:


> Why Physics as we know it breaks down at the singularity of a black hole.


 Black holes are awesome, no pun intended.


----------



## Willow (Jan 5, 2014)

Aleu said:


> I don't understand it when people have the "No Yiff" account stamped on their profile yet their gallery is full of porn and nothing but porn.


It's only for RP I believe. Because furries don't know what boundaries are and will try to start random RPs with people and then get upset when they decline.

Am I the only person who thinks yiff and (drawn) furry porn are two different things?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jan 5, 2014)

That soccer play where the defenders run to the opposing goal and actually let their opponents get behind them. I saw on one of those corner kicks the defenders run away from their own goal and let their goalie get clobbered by four attackers. He was lucky to have caught that ball, almost got injured on the play, and with no defenders anywhere if the attackers got the ball, they would have scored. That's a stupid play because you simply cannot give up a breakaway. I think that the most amazing thing in soccer would be a breakaway but you don't see it happen in soccer and I wonder why.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 5, 2014)

Willow said:


> It's only for RP I believe. Because furries don't know what boundaries are and will try to start random RPs with people and then get upset when they decline.
> 
> Am I the only person who thinks yiff and (drawn) furry porn are two different things?



Indeed, the 'not yiffy' group actually has words to this effect on their page.


----------



## Kabetchett (Jan 6, 2014)

Oh man... there's many a thing I don't get...

For one, I don't get why my so called "_beginning_" freehand drawing class was an advanced class in disguise! The teacher expected photo-realism the first day, or as she called "perfect" with no help, or her talking in circles... honestly, I don't really believe in perfection as a fact, but as an opinion... But forcing people who haven't drawn (or who don't do photo-realism) to draw something they can't do, or care about can hurt that opinion. 
I mean, why do people have to be that harsh when supposedly teaching a class of what's mostly beginning artists?

Why some people *have* to wave their beliefs and politics in your face.

And why people have to make a huge deal about celebrities and wanting to know every little detail of their life to the point it's *creepy*!


----------



## Shinryu-Rex (Jan 6, 2014)

Why bikinis are okay, but bras and panties aren't.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 6, 2014)

Kabetchett said:


> Oh man... there's many a thing I don't get...
> 
> For one, I don't get why my so called "_beginning_" freehand drawing class was an advanced class in disguise! The teacher expected photo-realism the first day, or as she called "perfect" with no help, or her talking in circles... honestly, I don't really believe in perfection as a fact, but as an opinion... But forcing people who haven't drawn (or who don't do photo-realism) to draw something they can't do, or care about can hurt that opinion.
> I mean,* why do people have to be that harsh when supposedly teaching a class of what's mostly beginning artists?*
> ...



Because that's how you learn, and because realism provides an objective ground for criticism and development of skills. 

I took an art class that was meant to prepare people for university level education, and there was little to none of this. It was wholly pointless and people didn't learn- they were encouraged to get stuck in habits such as excusing drawing an elbow inside out as a stylistic trait.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Jan 6, 2014)

septango said:


> Ill go first- the complex relationship the fandom has with nazis
> It seems there is a sizeable chunk of the fandom over on FA that seem to have an extreme obsession with em, even lapfox has a nazi inspired character, hell theres even a nazifur club on FA



See? I'm not the only one.

The constant need for acceptance from others is something I don't understand.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 6, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Because that's how you learn, and because realism provides an objective ground for criticism and development of skills.
> 
> I took an art class that was meant to prepare people for university level education, and there was little to none of this. It was wholly pointless and people didn't learn- they were encouraged to get stuck in habits such as excusing drawing an elbow inside out as a stylistic trait.



The point was being that the teacher expected it the first day.

It's one thing to say "practice" and another to expect a photo-copy as soon as the person picks up a pencil.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Jan 6, 2014)

Aleu said:


> The point was being that the teacher expected it the first day.
> 
> It's one thing to say "practice" and another to expect a photo-copy as soon as the person picks up a pencil.



A lot of people have forgotten the fact "Critique" exists it seems.


----------



## Willow (Jan 6, 2014)

Shinryu-Rex said:


> Why bikinis are okay, but bras and panties aren't.


One is underwear, the other is not. Guys can't walk around in public in just their boxers either. 



Fallowfox said:


> Because that's how you learn, and because realism provides an objective ground for criticism and development of skills.
> 
> I took an art class that was meant to prepare people for university level education, and there was little to none of this. It was wholly pointless and people didn't learn- they were encouraged to get stuck in habits such as excusing drawing an elbow inside out as a stylistic trait.


I can understand if say this was an upper level class, or if it was an end of the semester/year goal. But I think what they're describing is an unrealistic expectation for a beginner class. 

In which case, either the students wouldn't know how to do photo-realism or they don't have much experience with it.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 6, 2014)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> A lot of people have forgotten the fact "Critique" exists it seems.



i'm not sure if you're agreeing or disagreeing so I'm just going to further explain my point so no one else can miss it.


The point of taking an art class is to, yes, get better. That is why the teacher is there, to explain the process, methods, and yes critique. If the teacher was expecting a masterpiece at the end of the semester, that'd be one thing. But expecting it the first day from beginners is ridiculous.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jan 6, 2014)

lol art school


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Jan 6, 2014)

Aleu said:


> i'm not sure if you're agreeing or disagreeing so I'm just going to further explain my point so no one else can miss it.
> 
> 
> The point of taking an art class is to, yes, get better. That is why the teacher is there, to explain the process, methods, and yes critique. If the teacher was expecting a masterpiece at the end of the semester, that'd be one thing. But expecting it the first day from beginners is ridiculous.



I meant in regards to the fact many people/teachers are very happy to dish out criticism, but they don't give any hints on how to improve. I know of one Art teacher like that, thankfully mine was not.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 6, 2014)

Willow said:


> One is underwear, the other is not. Guys can't walk around in public in just their boxers either.
> 
> 
> I can understand if say this was an upper level class, or if it was an end of the semester/year goal. But I think what they're describing is an unrealistic expectation for a beginner class.
> ...



There is too much uncertainty; we can only hear one side of the story. Kabet did not understand the reason that art teachers might demand realism, and there happens to be a very good reason for that. I can't comment any further because the information is too sparse.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 6, 2014)

Why an earlier submission of my fursuit progress gets WAY more attention than a more finished version.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey furries, why do you use the term feral to mean animalistic? Feral means wild but descended from domesticated animals. It doesn't mean non-anthro animal. And while we're at it, anthro doesn't mean anything. Anthropo is the correct term that means human.

Dammit furries, why do you do this?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 7, 2014)

Calemeyr said:


> Hey furries, why do you use the term feral to mean animalistic? Feral means wild but descended from domesticated animals. It doesn't mean non-anthro animal. And while we're at it, anthro doesn't mean anything. Anthropo is the correct term that means human.
> 
> Dammit furries, why do you do this?


Because furries


----------



## Lobar (Jan 7, 2014)

Calemeyr said:


> Hey furries, why do you use the term feral to mean animalistic? Feral means wild but descended from domesticated animals. It doesn't mean non-anthro animal. And while we're at it, anthro doesn't mean anything. Anthropo is the correct term that means human.
> 
> Dammit furries, why do you do this?



I prefer the term zoomorphic, but "feral" is short and I hesitate to shorten zoomorphic characters to just "zoos" for obvious reasons.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jan 7, 2014)

Calemeyr said:


> Hey furries, why do you use the term feral to mean animalistic?


 Probably because it's easier to differentiate between ones that stand up and others that are on all four paws in the furry fandom.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 7, 2014)

Calemeyr said:


> Hey furries, why do you use the term feral to mean animalistic? Feral means wild but descended from domesticated animals. It doesn't mean non-anthro animal. And while we're at it, anthro doesn't mean anything. Anthropo is the correct term that means human.
> 
> Dammit furries, why do you do this?



My original username was going to be 'feralfox', and in retrospect I am lucky that it was already taken- because the term feral had weird connotations I was unaware of. 

Perhaps 'native' and 'custom' would be better descriptors, or just 'natural' and 'fancy', but the word 'feral' is a lot more evocative- it sounds wild, so I see why it is employed.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jan 7, 2014)

^ There's nothing feral about you, Mr. Fancypants.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jan 7, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> ^ There's nothing feral about you, Mr. Fancypants.



You don't know him well enough 

*PORN BASS*



I don't understand how so many people expect something for nothing. People feel like they deserve things these days but not as man are willing to work to get them.


----------



## Rhee (Jan 7, 2014)

the imperial measuring system

how and why?


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Jan 9, 2014)

I don't understand people who use "bleeding-heart liberal" as some pejorative term.  I'd sooner be guilty of showing too MUCH compassion than too LITTLE, and I don't understand how anyone would think the opposite is a better alternative.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 9, 2014)

Malcolm the Bear said:


> I don't understand people who use "bleeding-heart liberal" as some pejorative term.  I'd sooner be guilty of showing too MUCH compassion than too LITTLE, and I don't understand how anyone would think the opposite is a better alternative.



Some people may think that if one's arguments have an emotional component that you are 'using your heart instead of your head,'. 

I'm going to generalise now, however, and state that these same people are often the culprits of such fallacies, for instance many conservative parties fail to recognise scientific theory, such as climate change. 
and the _whole _political spectrum fails to have an attitude towards GM crops that is factual, rather than emotional.


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Jan 9, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Some people may think that if one's arguments have an emotional component that you are 'using your heart instead of your head,'.
> 
> I'm going to generalise now, however, and state that these same people are often the culprits of such fallacies, for instance many conservative parties fail to recognise scientific theory, such as climate change.
> and the _whole _political spectrum fails to have an attitude towards GM crops that is factual, rather than emotional.



I would add that the conservative mindset includes a LOT of emotional thinking as well, but from a dark emotional place.  People who want to kill gays (or just deny them rights because they're "icky"), bomb abortion clinics, support gun rights just so they can blast away anyone who dares break into their house (really, I've seen bumper stickers/signs with a picture of a gun that say, "We don't dial 9-1-1 in this house."), want to deport all immigrants (legal or not) or anyone who isn't Christian....the list could go on.


----------



## BRN (Jan 9, 2014)

Malcolm the Bear said:


> I would add that the conservative mindset includes a LOT of emotional thinking as well, but from a dark emotional place.  People who want to kill gays (or just deny them rights because they're "icky"), bomb abortion clinics, support gun rights just so they can blast away anyone who dares break into their house (really, I've seen bumper stickers/signs with a picture of a gun that say, "We don't dial 9-1-1 in this house."), want to deport all immigrants (legal or not) or anyone who isn't Christian....the list could go on.



The trouble is, two wrongs don't make a right - the conservative's use of fallacy doesn't justify the liberal's use of fallacy. And furthermore, there aren't degrees of error - a logical fallacy is a logical fallacy and is erroneous, whether or not one side makes wilder diversions from logic.

I don't think the labels are based in reason at all, though. Rather than being a label used to denote someone who employs logical fallacies, I'm more inclined to believe that "bleeding-heart" is just yet one more label in the stack of derogatory, meaningless titles that turns females into bitches, gays into faggots, blacks into niggers. They're empty words that stand only to assert the user's superiority over the labelled group, utilised by the sort of person who believes superiority belongs to a person rather than his arguments.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 9, 2014)

I don't understand why companies sit on their hands for so long in giving me my final pay stub for the year and/or tax forms.

I WANT MY MONEY DAMN YOU. GIVE IT.


----------



## Sar (Jan 9, 2014)

Calemeyr said:


> Hey furries, why do you use the term feral to mean animalistic? Feral means wild but descended from domesticated animals. It doesn't mean non-anthro animal. And while we're at it, anthro doesn't mean anything. Anthropo is the correct term that means human.
> 
> Dammit furries, why do you do this?



I would just say they are quadruped. It's usually what Furries mean by feral.


----------



## Dire Newt (Jan 12, 2014)

I don't understand why people brag about doing drugs. No one cares how much you drank or how high you got last night.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 12, 2014)

I don't understand why my coworker asked me for glass salsa bowls.

When she pointed out the ones she wanted they were fucking ceramic.


----------



## Itzal (Jan 12, 2014)

The idea of 'romantic' relationships in general, and why some people feel like they need to be in one to be 'whole'. I have nothing against the idea of love and romance, I just personally can't wrap my head around it.


----------



## dialup (Jan 12, 2014)

Why my 12-year-old cousin is trying to add me on Facebook.


----------



## Willow (Jan 12, 2014)

Itzal said:


> The idea of 'romantic' relationships in general, and why some people feel like they need to be in one to be 'whole'. I have nothing against the idea of love and romance, I just personally can't wrap my head around it.


Some people need to feel needed or wanted. And aside from buying pets or going into fields centered around caregiving, being in a relationship offers that in a way. 



dialup said:


> Why my 12-year-old cousin is trying to add me on Facebook.


I don't understand why your 12 year old cousin has a Facebook :u


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jan 12, 2014)

why people still use underscores to separate their names or PutItAllTogether on FAF

you can use spaces here...


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 12, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> why people still use underscores to separate their names or PutItAllTogether on FAF
> 
> you can use spaces here...



Perhaps the usernames with the spaces in have already been taken- although mine hasn't, and I don't have a good reason for bunching the words up together.


----------



## dialup (Jan 12, 2014)

Willow said:


> I don't understand why your 12 year old cousin has a Facebook :u



I wasn't surprised she had one. Her parents are the kind of people who let her and her 9-year-old brother watch The Hangover.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 12, 2014)

dialup said:


> I wasn't surprised she had one. Her parents are the kind of people who let her and her 9-year-old brother watch The Hangover.


Not as bad as the 6 year olds with iPhone 5s.

seriously why


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Jan 13, 2014)

People who feel the need to stop in the middle of a path when thinking/checking shopping bags/texting.


----------



## malk (Jan 13, 2014)

Slow walkers who take up the entire hallway.


----------



## Revenon-Swiftwolf (Jan 13, 2014)

Why people spread rumors and make them even more ridiculous as time passes


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 13, 2014)

Revenon-Swiftwolf said:


> Why people spread rumors and make them even more ridiculous as time passes



I thought that was obvious? Haven't you ever exaggerated a story to make it more exciting, gossiped or played Chinese whispers? Rumours spread and morph because of the same mechanics.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 13, 2014)

malk said:


> Slow walkers who take up the entire hallway.



Or better yet- those asshats who walk normally, but decide to spontaneously halt in the middle of a crowded hallway.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 14, 2014)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> People who feel the need to stop in the middle of a path when thinking/checking shopping bags/texting.



Or how about just outside an exit/inside an entrance?


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Jan 14, 2014)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> People who feel the need to stop in the middle of a path when thinking/checking shopping bags/texting.



This is how I get road rage on foot. I can't stand being stopped by some idiot who could have just gone off to the side a few feet to check their stuff, but NOOOO that would be the right and easier thing to do. SMH

Anyhow, I don't get how you can be with a group of people and ALL of them get out their phones and start texting, playing Candy Crush, or doing snapchat. I mean, wasn't the whole point of getting everyone together was to have a good time for some food, drinks, and dancing?


----------



## BRN (Jan 14, 2014)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Or how about just outside an exit/inside an entrance?



Literally, this morning, watched a twat walk up to the door of a train as it was beeping to alert people that they only had a few seconds left to board or disembark, and suddenly start looking at clouds. Some commuter/stranger had to shove him out the way.

Just desserts.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jan 14, 2014)

Why furries are going to be on Dr. Phil. Are they going to show two furries with relationship problems or something?


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh my god did LTU's email really just greet me with "Dear {#First Name#}"?

Oh my god as if you couldn't make me feel more generic.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 16, 2014)

Why do I have to laugh at the most inappropriate times? Or when someone's serious?

I think it's because most of the time, the situation or idea is just so beyond stupid my brain can't comprehend it as anything other than a joke.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jan 16, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Why do I have to laugh at the most inappropriate times? Or when someone's serious?
> 
> I think it's because most of the time, the situation or idea is just so beyond stupid my brain can't comprehend it as anything other than a joke.


 Or maybe it's because people are a joke. lawl.


----------



## Sar (Jan 17, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Why furries are going to be on Dr. Phil. Are they going to show two furries with relationship problems or something?



TV is dead. It will be a Fursuiter who is batshit crazy that claims they knocked up their pokemon plushie.


----------



## dialup (Jan 17, 2014)

Why this person made a _three hour video _of himself playing with toys. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JT00SVtLSwo


----------



## Telnac (Jan 18, 2014)

Paying $60 for a console game you play for 10 hours but never play again.
Refusing to pay for a $5 upgrade for a free-to-play game you've already enjoyed for 50 hours & would have to play another 10 hours to get the same upgrade.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 18, 2014)

Real life drama. It's fine on screen or on a stage, but geez...


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 18, 2014)

Ok, maybe some of you can help me out here. And, if it explains why I think the situation is weird, I'm 19.

One of my coworkers is just a little bit creepy. She's maybe in her 40s-50s, and she looks like a nice lady. But, she's always calling me sweetie, honey, or other names. She does it to everyone from what I've seen but it's mostly me. And, when she was asking something, I have no idea if it was on purpose or accidental, but her hand brushed my ENTIRE left ass cheek.

...is she hitting on me? >.>


----------



## Rebel Of Epona (Jan 18, 2014)

Sounds like somebody found a cougar. And not a furry.  Maybe she can.teach you some things LMFAO!


----------



## idejtauren (Jan 18, 2014)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Or how about just outside an exit/inside an entrance?



Related, the people who get on the city bus, and then just stop right by the driver.
Why? 
Get the fuck out of the way.


----------



## Sar (Jan 18, 2014)

If money doesn't grow on trees, where does paper come from?

I don't understand the purpose of this phrase. It just seems a silly figure of speech.


----------



## gwenlynnova (Jan 18, 2014)

Irregular French verb conjugations and people with thick skulls.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 18, 2014)

Rebel Of Epona said:


> Sounds like somebody found a cougar. And not a furry.  Maybe she can.teach you some things LMFAO!


Ew please lord no, I want a girl, but not a granny! >,>

EDIT: and... A furry. I want someone who I know for a fact can accept me being a furry and maybe even fursuit with at cons or other things.

Furries around my school are generally a very touchy subject... So, I'd rather not try anyone here.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 18, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Ok, maybe some of you can help me out here. And, if it explains why I think the situation is weird, I'm 19.
> 
> One of my coworkers is just a little bit creepy. She's maybe in her 40s-50s, and she looks like a nice lady. But, she's always calling me sweetie, honey, or other names. She does it to everyone from what I've seen but it's mostly me. And, when she was asking something, I have no idea if it was on purpose or accidental, but *her hand brushed my ENTIRE left ass cheek.*
> 
> ...is she hitting on me? >.>



I think that warrants a sexual harassment complaint.


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 18, 2014)

While doing research for my novel, I've stumbled across a movement called transhumanism. Their ultimate goal is to eliminate death from the human condition. I don't understand why they believe this to be beneficial to the individual or the species. If none die, then consumption goes up, overpopulation will cause widespread suffering, and quality of life will evaporate before our very eyes. Why is this a good idea??


----------



## Aleu (Jan 18, 2014)

Shoiyo said:


> While doing research for my novel, I've stumbled across a movement called transhumanism. Their ultimate goal is to eliminate death from the human condition. I don't understand why they believe this to be beneficial to the individual or the species. If none die, then consumption goes up, overpopulation will cause widespread suffering, and quality of life will evaporate before our very eyes. Why is this a good idea??



because 'baw death is always bad'


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 18, 2014)

Aleu said:


> because 'baw death is always bad'




...I dunno. Looks pretty good on guys like Stalin and Hitler.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 19, 2014)

Do you really want to die someday? Probably not. 

Most of us would like to avoid dying- we invent preposterous mythologies about afterlives to evade the idea that one day we simply stop and that's it: Our fear of death is so profound that plenty of people are literally doing this:
[video=youtube;TMjxeZ9FRDE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMjxeZ9FRDE[/video]

Since most of us recognise the idea of dying as unpleasant it would be very nice to postpone or evade it entirely if that were possible. If you're talking about a society that can achieve immortality our current overpopulation problems may not be a problem. Such a society may not breed, or may have already been colonising space for hundreds of thousands of years.



Sarukai said:


> If money doesn't grow on trees, where does paper come from?
> 
> I don't understand the purpose of this phrase. It just seems a silly figure of speech.



I think it's meant to be humorous. 'Money doesn't grow on trees' is a serious phrase meant to show that cash is difficult to get. It would be funny if a serious phrase's surreal metaphor were categorically wrong. Although the paper that banknotes are made from is cotton and linen, not trees so...yeah.


----------



## lefurr (Jan 19, 2014)

Life.


----------



## Sar (Jan 19, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Do you really want to die someday? Probably not.
> 
> Most of us would like to avoid dying- we invent preposterous mythologies about afterlives to evade the idea that one day we simply stop and that's it: Our fear of death is so profound that plenty of people are literally doing this:
> [video=youtube;TMjxeZ9FRDE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMjxeZ9FRDE[/video]
> ...


You can sell paper to make money. If what you are saying about how money is made is true, then the saying would be false and the world has been lied to.


----------



## dialup (Jan 19, 2014)

I saw this commercial today that made me really uncomfortable. It was a car commercial and these people are getting dressed in a car for a wedding. The two guys are in the front, already dressed and two bridesmaids are in the back and completely strip and put on their dresses for the wedding. Then after they get out of the car there's a young boy sitting there with a smile on his face, which implied he saw these two grown women naked.

I don't understand why people think this shit is funny when it's a young boy. It's creepy and weird no matter what the genders are.


----------



## Zevan (Jan 19, 2014)

I don't understand how people can play games with the inverted y vision. It's probably just me that doesn't understand it. The casual look up to look up seems so much easier than inverting it.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 19, 2014)

I think that's for realism if I remember how I always see airplane controls being used.

Pulling, or going down, makes the plane rise, and therefore look up. Pushing in, or going up, makes the plane lower, and therefore look down.

Dunno what game you mean in but that's a good example of why people would do it.


----------



## LadyToorima (Jan 19, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Do you really want to die someday? Probably not. .



Actually yes, yes I do.


----------



## Carnau (Jan 21, 2014)

Zevan said:


> I don't understand how people can play games with the inverted y vision. It's probably just me that doesn't understand it. The casual look up to look up seems so much easier than inverting it.



I play games with inverted Y and X, I'm too used to it. I started doing it that way so my siblings would never fuck with my file and goddam it worked. Only problem is that I can't play default axis any longer.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 21, 2014)

LadyToorima said:


> Actually yes, yes I do.



To clarify, if one believes there is an afterlife then one doesn't believe in dying. 

Although if you actually want to stop existing entirely some day, then good for you I guess? You can surely understand why many of us _don't_ want that, though.


----------



## LadyToorima (Jan 21, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> To clarify, if one believes there is an afterlife then one doesn't believe in dying.
> 
> Although if you actually want to stop existing entirely some day, then good for you I guess? You can surely understand why many of us _don't_ want that, though.



I understand.


----------



## Carnau (Jan 22, 2014)

Sometimes I wonder if people in the Fursona personas subforum realize that your anthro doesn't NEED to be an OC, but just an athro version of yourself. Back story or not.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 22, 2014)

Something that I never understood because I never found an answer about: Why is it that many cartoon characters have four fingers rather than the normal five? This especially applies to non-human characters.


----------



## BRN (Jan 22, 2014)

Shoiyo said:


> While doing research for my novel, I've stumbled across a movement called transhumanism. Their ultimate goal is to eliminate death from the human condition. I don't understand why they believe this to be beneficial to the individual or the species. If none die, then consumption goes up, overpopulation will cause widespread suffering, and quality of life will evaporate before our very eyes. Why is this a good idea??



I think you imagine that transhumanists want to "switch death off". Rather, transhumanism is a complex suite of ideas, but a running theme through the movement is changing the idea of what it is to be human. 

Take, for example, the idea of human intellects in robotic bodies, collective consciousness, or the idea of "abstraction" (think 'the Matrix'; creating a virtual world for human minds). In all of those cases, death is removed from the human condition by virtue of changing the human condition, rather than simply stopping natural death.


----------



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Jan 22, 2014)

Pro-lifers.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jan 22, 2014)

pro-abortionists who think it's so wrong to not support abortion or agree with it.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jan 22, 2014)

lefurr said:


> Life.



you need LSD



Disclaimer: I'm joking


----------



## LadyToorima (Jan 22, 2014)

I would be extremely grateful is abortion can be the one topic we leave alone in this forum. We already have enough issues flying around, can we at least leave that one alone? Please. Dead serious.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jan 22, 2014)

Why people have to hack and ruin gta 5, and why rockstar are a bunch of assholes.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 22, 2014)

Why I needed to be taught the law of cosines.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 23, 2014)

LadyToorima said:


> I would be extremely grateful is abortion can  be the one topic we leave alone in this forum. We already have enough  issues flying around, can we at least leave that one alone? Please. Dead  serious.



No



TheMetalVelocity said:


> pro-abortionists who think it's so wrong to not support abortion or agree with it.





Crystal_the_Vixen said:


> Pro-lifers.



Both of these positions are actually very easy to understand, it just so happens that to empathise with the second one only need use half of their brain. 



I'd say 'I don't understand why so many people are posting about things which are very easy to understand,' but I do understand it. Half the posters are reading 'things we don't understand' as 'post groups of people we don't like'- even if we do understand why they behave in that fashion.




funky3000 said:


> Why I needed to be taught the law of cosines.



arf arf arf, because it's useful! 

You may never use it in real life, but some people do grow up to be mathematicians, engineers and scientists. The problem is that science teachers don't know which of their students will become scientific professionals, so they teach all of you. 

It's the same reason you might be taught how to analyse poetry. You're probably never going to actually write about the meaning of poems for your job, but some children *do* grow up to do that.


----------



## BRN (Jan 23, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> arf arf arf, because it's useful!
> 
> You may never use it in real life, but some people do grow up to be mathematicians, engineers and scientists. The problem is that science teachers don't know which of their students will become scientific professionals, so they teach all of you.
> 
> It's the same reason you might be taught how to analyse poetry. You're probably never going to actually write about the meaning of poems for your job, but some children *do* grow up to do that.



In addition to Fallow here...

It's not all utilitarian efficiency. 
Learning how to manipulate abstract mathematics may never be useful in itself, but training the cognitive functions that you employ to do so is good practice... that is to say, you may never need to know how to analyse poetry as part of a task, but the skill you practice in doing so can help you appreciate poetry more in general. The personal gain is in gaining a deeper understanding of something; meritable in itself for your own purposes even if it's not called upon by others.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 23, 2014)

Heliophobic said:


> Really?
> 
> Hmm. I do enjoy the smell of bleach. I'll have to try a cup sometime.



Slip some in your coffee in the morning - it's a helluva good way to start your day..


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 23, 2014)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Slip some in your coffee in the morning - it's a helluva good way to start your day..



>responding to a comment on page 2 from september while we're on page 75 in Jan 2014 to a poster who has left FAF

why do people do this sort of thing


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 23, 2014)

Integration. I used to understand it but haven't used it for a year, and now that I return to it I'm rubbish at it.


----------



## Pantheros (Jan 23, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Integration. I used to understand it but haven't used it for a year, and now that I return to it I'm rubbish at it.


i read integration as interigation and was like "wtf since when do earth science students interogate people???"


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 23, 2014)

Gibby said:


> >responding to a comment on page 2 from september while we're on page 75 in Jan 2014 to a poster who has left FAF
> 
> why do people do this sort of thing



Because better late than never :^)

Personally I don't understand the types of people who think anyone who doesn't share their opinion on something is out to get them or something.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 23, 2014)

Why I enjoy learning about things more in the summer than at school.

...2 up quarks and a down quark make a proton.

Fuck I'm a nerd...


----------



## dialup (Jan 23, 2014)

Gibby said:


> >responding to a comment on page 2 from september while we're on page 75 in Jan 2014 to a poster who has left FAF
> 
> why do people do this sort of thing



Why people green text on places that aren't 4chan.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jan 24, 2014)

Why there isn't a furry soap opera yet.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 24, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Why there isn't a furry soap opera yet.


You can guarantee profit with that, I'm sure.

Lets do it. Meet me at Yiffcorp at 12:30.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 24, 2014)

Gibby said:


> why do people do this sort of thing



cuz' it was 2 AM (at the time), I needed a distraction, and I had nothing better to do.. p


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 24, 2014)

Why many of the people I knew from school still can't spell 'definitely'. It's not a difficult word. Many of them spell it 'defiantly'...which has a different meaning. They probably don't notice because their spell checker doesn't alert them to the error.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 24, 2014)

dialup said:


> Why people green text on places that aren't 4chan.



I use the symbol all the time, usually as bullet points.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 24, 2014)

Why my brother thinks its mandatory to take a 45-60 minute showers.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 24, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Why many of the people I knew from school still can't spell 'definitely'. It's not a difficult word. Many of them spell it 'defiantly'...which has a different meaning. They probably don't notice because their spell checker doesn't alert them to the error.


I catch myself spelling it "definately" a lot. Maybe because I say it like that irl.



d.batty said:


> Why my brother thinks its mandatory to take a 45-60 minute showers.



Because of "mandatory business".


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 24, 2014)

dialup said:


> Why people green text on places that aren't 4chan.



when it's not 4chan, it's CLI text entry u baddie


----------



## Coyote Club (Jan 24, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Why my brother thinks its mandatory to take a 45-60 minute showers.



I take 30 minute showers because it makes my muscles feel good after a day of work.


What I don't understand is why the HOV (High Occupancy Vehicle) lanes in Houston aren't two actual lanes. When there's an accident, it clogs miles of road at a time.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 25, 2014)

Gibby said:


> when it's not 4chan, it's CLI text entry u baddie



I was thinking text-adventure myself.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 25, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Why there isn't a furry soap opera yet.



There are already is, it's called the internet.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jan 25, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> There are already is, it's called the internet.



Like this: 
[yt]jdT_mRDu1oo[/yt]


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 25, 2014)

This: 
h(t)=h(o)=exp(-RRPgt/2Dn)

This equation has cropped up to describe the rebound of land after an Ice sheet has been removed. 

h(t) is the height after a time, t, has elapsed. 
h(o) is the initial height

R is the radius of the depression/icesheet. 
P is the density of the asthenosphere/rock.
g is the acceleration of gravity at earth's surface.
n is viscosity.

I don't know what D is though, and when I am rearranging to solve for viscosity this means I have a term of D left over in my answer. 

I tried rearranging for its units and I get Metres Seconds; what does this represent?
edit: I think my previous assertion was spurious and that the units should be metres, so it must represent a depth. If anyone could explain this to me, that'd be good though.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 25, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> This:
> h(t)=h(o)=exp(-RRPgt/2Dn)
> 
> This equation has cropped up to describe the rebound of land after an Ice sheet has been removed.
> ...



Is "Dn" possibly the change in n?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 25, 2014)

Lobar said:


> Is "Dn" possibly the change in n?



No [I am assuming the fluid mantle has a homogenous viscosity]. I asked some other people and they told me it was the depth of the mantle.

I've looked through my notes on the subject and the same variable appears in Archimedes, as Pressure=g[density]D, where D is a level at which pressure is equal. 

Which is why I thought it was the depth of depression under the ice sheet, but if it's the depth of the mantle that is a much greater value. The notes define it as 'some level' in the mantle, which isn't very helpful.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 26, 2014)

Chapstick that is scented but not flavored.

Brain.exe could not locate logic.zip


----------



## Eggdodger (Jan 26, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Chapstick that is scented but not flavored.
> 
> Brain.exe could not locate logic.zip



I like to think it's chapstick flavored. Tastes just like the real thing!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 27, 2014)

How a sequence in Assassin's Creed IV is just a cutscene and some boat steering.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 27, 2014)

Why beach police are such snobby assholes. 
You drive kickass atvs up and down the beach all day, why are you so butthurt all the time?

Fucking sand pigs.


----------



## Karuvatto (Jan 27, 2014)

Why hugging is seen as not-acceptable for male's _(and moreso towards other males)_
Watching football... 
People who say 'it's an acquired taste', isn't that just drinking something you dislike the taste of until you get used to it?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jan 27, 2014)

Karuvatto said:


> Why hugging is seen as not-acceptable for male's _(and moreso towards other males)_
> Watching football...
> People who say 'it's an acquired taste', isn't that just drinking something you dislike the taste of until you get used to it?



Well, I didn't like wine or beer at 15 y/o, now I think it's the best thing ever


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 27, 2014)

Karuvatto said:


> Why hugging is seen as not-acceptable for male's _(and moreso towards other males)_
> Watching football...
> People who say 'it's an acquired taste',* isn't that just drinking something you dislike the taste of until you get used to it?*



Yes...your point is? x3


----------



## Aleu (Jan 27, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Yes...your point is? x3



What's the point of subjecting yourself to something that tastes awful?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 27, 2014)

Aleu said:


> What's the point of subjecting yourself to something that tastes awful?



Vegetables.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 27, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Vegetables.



Vegetables don't taste awful.

Some may smell but they don't taste bad.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 27, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Vegetables don't taste awful.
> 
> Some may smell but they don't taste bad.



They empirically do. Many of our vegetables are descended from plants that contained cyanogens and hence were deadly poisonous. Rare mutations which were not poisonous [but still contain some cyanogens] were selected and bred for generations to derive the stock we have today; Brussels sprouts, cabbage and cauli are all descended from one originally poisonous ancestor.

Hence humans have to 'unlearn' the innate genetic programming we have to reject these clearly poisonous foods. 

Notice that most acquired tastes are usually a product of preserving processes which make the food intentionally partially toxic so that pathogens are killed- so you can see how they would originally come about.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 27, 2014)

I liked brussels sprouts the first time I had them. Same with pretty much every single vegetable. It just depends on how they're cooked. I mean, damn I'm far pickier with fruit than I am with vegetables.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 27, 2014)

Aleu said:


> I liked brussels sprouts the first time I had them. Same with pretty much every single vegetable. It just depends on how they're cooked. I mean, damn I'm far pickier with fruit than I am with vegetables.



You may be a statistical outlier, or were perhaps conditioned before you remember trying your first vegetables- and of course there is still some subjectivity left in personal taste, but for the vast majority of people foods derived from poisonous ancestors are a taste we learn not to associate with toxicity and eventually even learn to like. 

Compare this to sweet and or protein rich foods, which children do not grow up despising but usually enjoy automatically.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 27, 2014)

This is one thing that boggles me.

People that see movies just because a certain actor is in it. Who CARES if Brad Pitt, Tom Cruise, Paul Walker, Chris Pine or whatever fucking else is in it. I can understand if the actor is REALLY bad *coughKristenStewartcough* but just because so 'n so is in it doesn't make it good and/or a "must see".


----------



## dialup (Jan 27, 2014)

Aleu said:


> This is one thing that boggles me.
> 
> People that see movies just because a certain actor is in it. Who CARES if Brad Pitt, Tom Cruise, Paul Walker, Chris Pine or whatever fucking else is in it. I can understand if the actor is REALLY bad *coughKristenStewartcough* but just because so 'n so is in it doesn't make it good and/or a "must see".



I do that with Christoph Waltz, admittedly. I love his acting, and every movie he's been in I really enjoyed (even the Green Hornet haha). 

And as creepy and weird as Tom Cruise is, he IS a damn good actor. I think that's why he's perfected it over the years.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 27, 2014)

Aleu said:


> I liked brussels sprouts the first time I had them. Same with pretty much every single vegetable. It just depends on how they're cooked. I mean, damn I'm far pickier with fruit than I am with vegetables.


Grilled brussel sprouts are amazing.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 27, 2014)

Meh vegetables. I don't care for too many. I like corn, potatoes, peas, and carrots. Everything else is repelling. Smell is a big factor in my food, because I'd like to have complete enjoyment with my food than make it a task to get rid of a bad smell. Celery, ranch, pickles, onions, and some others I can't remember, are absolutely repulsive.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 27, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Meh vegetables. I don't care for too many. I like corn, potatoes, peas, and carrots. Everything else is repelling. Smell is a big factor in my food, because I'd like to have complete enjoyment with my food than make it a task to get rid of a bad smell. Celery, ranch, pickles, onions, and some others I can't remember, are absolutely repulsive.


Ranch isnt a vegetable you twit XD
And pickles are amazing.


----------



## dialup (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't understand people who don't like pickles.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 27, 2014)

dialup said:


> I don't understand people who don't like pickles.



Because vinegar sucks


----------



## dialup (Jan 27, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Because vinegar sucks



O-oh... o-o-kay...

http://i.imgur.com/3X1j9.jpg


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 27, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Ranch isnt a vegetable you twit XD
> And pickles are amazing.



No but it is put with a lot of them. And is putrid as all hell.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 27, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> No but it is put with a lot of them. And is putrid as all hell.



Ranch doesn't really have a smell unless you stick your face in it.

Don't stick your face in ranch you weirdo.


----------



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't understand why some people love their parents even though they have done horrible un-forgivable things to them.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 27, 2014)

Crystal_the_Vixen said:


> I don't understand why some people love their parents even though they have done horrible un-forgivable things to them.



I'd guess it would be the same as if it were the other way around.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 27, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Ranch doesn't really have a smell unless you stick your face in it.
> 
> Don't stick your face in ranch you weirdo.



I'm a dishwasher, the steam makes the strength of the smell do a tenfold. And then some.

Therefore I don't stick my face.in it, it sticks itself in my face. :3


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 27, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> No but it is put with a lot of them. And is putrid as all hell.


Thats why you got to make your own. I cant stand store bought ranch, so the rare times I use it I make a healthy ranch with my own choice of herbs and spices.


----------



## Karuvatto (Jan 28, 2014)

Crystal_the_Vixen said:


> I don't understand why some people love their parents even though they have done horrible un-forgivable things to them.


Maximum Yandere's!


Fallowfox said:


> You may be a statistical outlier, or were perhaps conditioned before you remember trying your first vegetables- and of course there is still some subjectivity left in personal taste, but for the vast majority of people foods derived from poisonous ancestors are a taste we learn not to associate with toxicity and eventually even learn to like.
> 
> Compare this to sweet and or protein rich foods, which children do not grow up despising but usually enjoy automatically.


Well even so, if you're standing around drinking beer on your front lawn like King of the Hill and you find it tastes disgusting; There's surely another beer that exists you wont find awful. If you're so determined to have to drink a beer with your friends, why not get a beer you actually like the taste of? 

With vegetables there's plenty of ways to change their taste. Hated vegetables, always, until I went to a friend's place and his father made a stir-fry full of them, but darn he made them taste the best. 



Aleu said:


> This is one thing that boggles me.
> 
> People that see movies just because a certain actor is in it. Who CARES if Brad Pitt, Tom Cruise, Paul Walker, Chris Pine or whatever fucking else is in it. I can understand if the actor is REALLY bad *coughKristenStewartcough* but just because so 'n so is in it doesn't make it good and/or a "must see".



Oh definitely seconding this, and the follow up of_ 'that actor is <your country>!'_... so what that actor could suck. Just 'cause they're from your country doesn't mean they're good, heck why does it matter.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 28, 2014)

I might get a little bit of hate for this, but I've never really understood the concept of furry pride. What exactly is there to be proud of?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 28, 2014)

Karuvatto said:


> Maximum Yandere's!
> 
> Well even so, if you're standing around drinking beer on your front lawn like King of the Hill and you find it tastes disgusting; There's surely another beer that exists you wont find awful. If you're so determined to have to drink a beer with your friends, why not get a beer you actually like the taste of?
> 
> ...



I never really had the 'isn't beer disgusting?' issue, but I tasted it intermittently when I was younger and hence was probably accustomed to it already by the time I started drinking it more often.



DrDingo said:


> I might get a little bit of hate for this, but  I've never really understood the concept of furry pride. *What exactly is  there to be proud of*?



Great big fluffy tails.

Although seriously I'm wagering 'furry pride' constitutes people who feel that everyone is making fun of them, and trolls who are encouraging those people to believe everyone is making fun of them.


----------



## Inpw (Jan 30, 2014)

Wayne Static's hair gel. WTF? Must be a mix of resin an hardener or something.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jan 30, 2014)

Accretion said:


> Wayne Static's hair gel. WTF? Must be a mix of resin an hardener or something.



I read he spends 20 minutes everyday to have it like that


----------



## dialup (Jan 30, 2014)

Why fat people make fun of other fat people for being fat.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 30, 2014)

Why there is an influx of random people asking for advice on a freaking furry forum.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jan 30, 2014)

dialup said:


> Why fat people make fun of other fat people for being fat.



This happened a lot when I played rugby, shit is ridiculous


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 30, 2014)

Why some people haven't made an intro thread.

*cough*

<<


----------



## Machine (Jan 30, 2014)

This bitcoin shit.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 30, 2014)

Machine said:


> This bitcoin shit.



According to my research, its a lot of math-babble and technojargon. Now ill find my pickax so i can mine some.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 31, 2014)

dialup said:


> Why fat people make fun of other fat people for being fat.



Because it lets them pretend they are "only overweight".


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 31, 2014)

Why my nails grow at an annoyingly fast pace, and I have to cut them more often then I'd like to have to.
Why my gf's cat never stops meowing: when anyone enters the room, in the middle of the night, for no apparent reason.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jan 31, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> Why my nails grow at an annoyingly fast pace, and I have to cut them more often then I'd like to have to.



Same here, whenever I get rid of the excess, it grows right back in a matter of days... Oh well at least it does give me a good grip on my cane, contributes to my "semi-rebellious"/badass looks (when outside anyway, nothing like when I'm indoors if you see my pic) and it's pretty useful to pick up small stuff... Don't understand why people tend to cut them super short though.


----------



## Corvus Ghent (Jan 31, 2014)

Why no one can see that without conflict the universe would cease to exist. 

The questions we ask, the fights we get into, the struggles we encounter; from our own biological processes to the movement of the stars, its' all based off of a form of conflict and conflict resolution in a cycle et infinitum (probably didn't spell that one right).

Hmm..actually that's too deep how about this instead: "Why do hot dogs and hot dog buns come in differently numbered amounts when purchased at the store?"


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jan 31, 2014)

Corvus Ghent said:


> Why no one can see that without conflict the universe would cease to exist.
> 
> The questions we ask, the fights we get into, the struggles we encounter; from our own biological processes to the movement of the stars, its' all based off of a form of conflict and conflict resolution in a cycle et infinitum (probably didn't spell that one right).
> 
> Hmm..actually that's too deep how about this instead: "Why do hot dogs and hot dog buns come in differently numbered amounts when purchased at the store?"



no need for that philosopher crap just say you enjoy fighting and shooting stuff, you little devil.


----------



## Karuvatto (Jan 31, 2014)

Corvus Ghent said:


> "Why do hot dogs and hot dog buns come in differently numbered amounts when purchased at the store?"



...

...

I... I never... really noticed this... I don't think I can forget this now.  I've just always shrugged it off and used regular slices of bread for the remaining hot dogs.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 31, 2014)

Corvus Ghent said:


> "Why do hot dogs and hot dog buns come in differently numbered amounts when purchased at the store?"



Quoting the bullet proof monk?

[by the way, the reason is that you are forced to buy more hot dog buns when you have left over dogs, and then are forced to buy more dogs when you have leftover buns]


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 31, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Quoting the bullet proof monk?
> 
> [by the way, the reason is that you are forced to buy more hot dog buns when you have left over dogs, and then are forced to buy more dogs when you have leftover buns]



They're so clever that way. ;3


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 31, 2014)

I don't use hot dog buns.  I wrap my dogs in lettuce, preferably romaine for regular dogs and butter lettuce for sausages like brats or knockwurst.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jan 31, 2014)

d.batty said:


> I don't use hot dog buns.  I wrap my dogs in lettuce, preferably romaine for regular dogs and butter lettuce for sausages like brats or knockwurst.



That seems like a healthier alternative :O


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 31, 2014)

I'll give it a try sometime.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 1, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> They're so clever that way. ;3



If they were really cruel they would sell them in prime numbers, like 13 and 17, because you would never be able to buy a common multiple of hot dogs and consume them before they all rotted.


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 1, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> If they were really cruel they would sell them in prime numbers, like 13 and 17, because you would never be able to buy a common multiple of hot dogs and consume them before they all rotted.



I think you brainfarted how primes work. 

17 packs of 13 hotdogs, 13 packs of 17 buns.

221 hotdogs and 221 buns.

Bam. 

EDIT: Ohh, before they rotted. Well, I guess if you host a party?


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Feb 1, 2014)

Why actors get credited as "making" the film they appear in.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 1, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> Why actors get credited as "making" the film they appear in.



At least in star wars George Lucas was credited with ruining the films.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 1, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> If they were really cruel they would sell them in prime numbers, like 13 and 17, because you would never be able to buy a common multiple of hot dogs and consume them before they all rotted.



Stop giving the Zionist new world order ideas!


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 1, 2014)

Why companies in the US, especially in advertising, put words into their phone numbers...


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 1, 2014)

Raptros said:


> Why companies in the US, especially in advertising, put words into their phone numbers...



It's catchy, and is supposedly supposed to help people remember the number... never seen a study that proves this though.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 1, 2014)

Raptros said:


> Why companies in the US, especially in advertising, put words into their phone numbers...



Because the numbers have letters associated with them. People remember phrases easier than numbers. It's a psychological thing



Punnchy said:


> It's catchy, and is supposedly supposed to help  people remember the number... never seen a study that proves this  though.



Would you remember something easier if it was 1-800-EAT-SHIT or 1-800-328-7448?


----------



## Hooky (Feb 1, 2014)

Why we have to add an aspect of romanticism in everything.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 1, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> It's catchy, and is supposedly supposed to help people remember the number... never seen a study that proves this though.





Aleu said:


> Because the numbers have letters associated with them. People remember phrases easier than numbers. It's a psychological thing
> 
> 
> 
> Would you remember something easier if it was 1-800-EAT-SHIT or 1-800-328-7448?


They just sound really cheesy to me. XD


----------



## Aleu (Feb 1, 2014)

Raptros said:


> They just sound really cheesy to me. XD



Hey man, if it works.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 1, 2014)

We have those phone things in the UK anyway 'reverse call' is one brand that has it. It is not just a US thing.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 1, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> We have those phone things in the UK anyway 'reverse call' is one brand that has it. It is not just a US thing.


Strange since I haven't seen them at all over here really.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 1, 2014)

Raptros said:


> Strange since I haven't seen them at all over here really.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gjZUgiBFN4

This is one of those 'never seen starwars' moments. 

You're just a statistical outlier who has yet to bump into one of the adverts so far.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Feb 1, 2014)

Why. Why does everyone have to wait last minute to buy something for a major occasion like Super Bowl Sunday, Thanksgiving, or a huge get together?


----------



## Willow (Feb 1, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> Why actors get credited as "making" the film they appear in.


It usually means the actor(s) did that great of a performance that they really brought the movie together. Like it couldn't have been done without them or it wouldn't have been the same if someone else was cast.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 2, 2014)

Voters in the Republican primary will have two very different candidates to choose from in the 9th Congressional District, as David Earl Williams III and Susanne Atanus vie for the right to face Rep. Jan Schakowsky in the fall. 

... 

"I am a conservative Republican and I believe in God first," Atanus said. She said she believes God controls the weather and has put tornadoes and diseases such as autism and dementia on earth as in response to gay rights and legalized abortions. 

"God is angry. We are provoking him with abortions and same-sex marriage and civil unions," she said. "Same-sex activity is going to increase AIDS. If it's in our military it will weaken our military. We need to respect God." 


Why? What? How?
Americans, why do you let insane people into politics?


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 2, 2014)

Juggalos. 

How do they... abstain from thought so much?
I just don't get it, 
How does one pursue stupid so blindly? 
Why would you make a culture which worships stupid?

Why?
Girl asked me for drinks, told me she was a juggalette or whatever they call the ones with vaginas... No brains or looks or redeeming traits... why?
How? what? Huh?


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 2, 2014)

The Superbowl in France. Most people I know get super excited when it arrives, like today (even if it is on air at like 2 or 3 in the morning because, hey, timezones, right ?) but usually don't give a flying fuck about american football every other godsdamn day of the year... Same goes with european football in general : our team is just a bunch of wankers doing nothing to get qualified, everybody just spits on them and when they get qualified for the World Cup, everybody's like "Hell yeah, France, woot !"... Only to spit on them again when they irremediably fail on the first few matches...

Why can't we just all be rugby fans, at least it is more entertaining...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 2, 2014)

Why people cook a good cut of steak past medium rare.


----------



## Inpw (Feb 2, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Why people cook a good cut of steak past medium rare.



Because they are insanely stupid and don't know how much they mess up everything for everybody else.


----------



## BRN (Feb 2, 2014)

It isn't steak unless you can bring it back to life with a skilled vet.


----------



## LadyToorima (Feb 2, 2014)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> Why. Why does everyone have to wait last minute to buy something for a major occasion like Super Bowl Sunday, Thanksgiving, or a huge get together?



Because people are dumb like that. I'm glad I don't work today. Imagine all those angry idiots who didn't buy their alcohol before today and now have to go without it.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Feb 2, 2014)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> She said she believes God controls the weather and has put tornadoes and diseases such as autism and dementia on earth as in response to gay rights and legalized abortions.



....I think I'd rather believe that these people are just _saying _these things to get the crazies supporting them. No one could really think like that. D:


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 2, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> ....I think I'd rather believe that these people are just _saying _these things to get the crazies supporting them. No one could really think like that. D:



Considering gay rights and abortions came AFTER natural disasters and disease.


----------



## Rassah (Feb 2, 2014)

Raptros said:


> Why companies in the US, especially in advertising, put words into their phone numbers...



Easier to remember a word than random numbers. My phone number is my first name and last name initial, meaning if you know me, you already know my phone number without needing to memorize it.



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Americans, why do you let insane people into politics?




Short answer is because we have large communities of insane people wanting political representation.

Long answer is because we have a policy of sending tons of government money to really poor Republican states. This money allows the people to keep surviving as is, ignorance and all, and in a way shields them from the effects of their beliefs. So, they continue to be poor and insane, not realizing that one may be causing the other, and not being desperate enough to change, and then elect insane people into our top political offices, screwing it up for the rest of us. If this "insanity life support" money was cut, those states' economies would instantly drop to 3rd world crisis level, and they would either qualify for the type of assistance offered to third world countries (which comes with strings attached, such as "don't be insane"), or would be forced to actually work on things like education, which tends to kill insanity pretty quick. Though at this point, what is most likely to happen would be massive brain drain out of the area, as everyone not insane moves away, followed by massive starvation and death, as everyone who is still insane does nothing but pray for salvation and blame their situation on the gays. It's a bit of a tragedy, I guess. Kinda like Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 2, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> ....I think I'd rather believe that these people are just _saying _these things to get the crazies supporting them. No one could really think like that. D:



No one except for the crazies you mentioned. So the idea of one or more of them gaining political power is not too far-fetched.
Thing is, I'm all for different opinions, perspectives and viewpoints, but trying to communicate with these people feels like talking to aliens. Blue and Orange Morality a certain website calls it.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 2, 2014)

Atanus is genuinely crazy beyond merely ideologically crazy.  She denies there was ever a stock market crash in 1929.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Feb 2, 2014)

How Iron Maiden is considered one of the most popular heavy metal bands, or the band being labeled under that genre of music. I know this may offend some people, especially fans of that band and the metal genre, sorry if it does, but I felt the need to say that when I listen to a lot of their music, most of the songs sound like typical punk rock music. They should be considered one of the most popular "Punk" bands.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 2, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> How Iron Maiden is considered one of the most popular heavy metal bands, or the band being labeled under that genre of music. I know this may offend some people, especially fans of that band and the metal genre, sorry if it does, but I felt the need to say that when I listen to a lot of their music, most of the songs sound like typical punk rock music. They should be considered one of the most popular "Punk" bands.



Maybe because....they're NOT punk? :V


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 2, 2014)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> Why. Why does everyone have to wait last minute to buy something for a major occasion like Super Bowl Sunday, Thanksgiving, or a huge get together?



Well, if i got smokes now, then I'd have to put pants on, and if I put pants on man, I might as well get everything I need today on friday, and avoid the rush on sunday: Is the thought only about 10% of the humans who enjoy super bowl sunday act upon.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Feb 2, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Maybe because....they're NOT punk? :V


 Nah....I think they are. I never seen something so punk masked as heavy metal before, except for those shitty modern core bands.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 2, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Nah....I think they are. I never seen something so punk masked as heavy metal before, except for those shitty modern core bands.



You are wrong in so many level it hurts. There 2 types of metal music with punk influence, Metalcore and Thrash metal. Iron maiden is from the second wave of heavy metal along with judas priest, at the same time in british started the first wave of punk rock with sex pistols and the clash.

Have you ever listened to sex pistol or the clash? It's mad different from Iron maiden. You clearly don't know what the fuck you are talking about.


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 2, 2014)

And this is one of many reasons I listen to dubstep. :3

The only arguments are grannies that call it noise.

(also pretty sleep inducing to listen to Megatron buttfucking R2D2)


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 2, 2014)

Bioinformatics.

It's been hours. Passing my course (let alone doing well in it) depends on me understanding this.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Feb 2, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> There 2 types of metal music with punk influence, Metalcore and Thrash metal.


 Thrash metal is more of its own sub-genre of metal, rather than a direct fusion of punk and metal like metalcore, but I won't deny Thrash has a strong punk/hardcore influence in certain ways. Also, there is more than 2 genres of metal with punk influences and fusions, and I believe you are confusing "influence" and "fusion" genres. Metalcore, Nu-metal, Crust, Crossover Thrash (Thrash metal mixed with actual Hardcore Punk), Grindcore etc... are fusion genres, because they combine varies punk or other genres together with some some form of heavy metal. Thrash Metal/Speed metal, Black metal, Death Metal, Groove Metal, etc... have a lot influences from hardcore/punk, and maybe some others, but they are actually specific metal sub-genres that while influencing other genres to make the sub-genre have a specific sound, it still retains most of the classic elements that make it considered "metal", but are not fused with other sub/genres directly, and you can actually tell the difference. For me, with Iron maiden, most of the time it sounds like actual punk rock, rather than metal to my ears.


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 2, 2014)

When i put forth a lot of time and effort, with a deadline over head, and am told to go back to the drawing board, and then not even 24 hrs later, told that the options i've chosen in the past, or didn't even like the looks of, are now my only two options, because of someonelse having more of a say in the matter.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 3, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Thrash metal is more of its own sub-genre of metal, rather than a direct fusion of punk and metal like metalcore, but I won't deny Thrash has a strong punk/hardcore influence in certain ways. Also, there is more than 2 genres of metal with punk influences and fusions, and I believe you are confusing "influence" and "fusion" genres. Metalcore, Nu-metal, Crust, Crossover Thrash (Thrash metal mixed with actual Hardcore Punk), Grindcore etc... are fusion genres, because they combine varies punk or other genres together with some some form of heavy metal. Thrash Metal/Speed metal, Black metal, Death Metal, Groove Metal, etc... have a lot influences from hardcore/punk, and maybe some others, but they are actually specific metal sub-genres that while influencing other genres to make the sub-genre have a specific sound, it still retains most of the classic elements that make it considered "metal", but are not fused with other sub/genres directly, and you can actually tell the difference. For me, with Iron maiden, most of the time it sounds like actual punk rock, rather than metal to my ears.



If *Heavy Metal* doesn't sound metal to you, you are doing it wrong

Dunno, go try hip hop


----------



## Jags (Feb 3, 2014)

Iron Maiden are punk? Oh. Okay. Are Metallica Nu-Metal too?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 3, 2014)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Iron Maiden are punk? Oh. Okay. Are Metallica Nu-Metal too?



Na bro, they are death metal :V


----------



## dialup (Feb 3, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> And this is one of many reasons I listen to dubstep. :3
> 
> The only arguments are grannies that call it noise.
> 
> (also pretty sleep inducing to listen to Megatron buttfucking R2D2)


It sounds like robots taking a mad shit.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 3, 2014)

Iron Maiden is like, one of the founding bands of the heavy metal genre.

If they don't sound heavy metal enough for you, it's because bands since them have built upon what they started and took it in different directions, not the other way around.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 3, 2014)

I remember a few years ago and I was talking with some friends. I say: "I wonder what will happen when they run out of ideas for music."

Then I heard about dubstep, and now I know the answer to my question.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 3, 2014)

Lobar said:


> Iron Maiden is like, one of the founding bands of the heavy metal genre.
> 
> If they don't sound heavy metal enough for you, it's because bands since them have built upon what they started and took it in different directions, not the other way around.



Pretty much this, it's NWOBHM like KC said. 

And newer bands that take after it are defined as Power metal or Speed metal (the latter having punk influence).

[yt]Kea6suUaWjQ[/yt]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 3, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> How Iron Maiden is considered one of the most popular heavy metal bands, or the band being labeled under that genre of music. I know this may offend some people, especially fans of that band and the metal genre, sorry if it does, but I felt the need to say that when I listen to a lot of their music, most of the songs sound like typical punk rock music. They should be considered one of the most popular "Punk" bands.


Now you've done it. Thats an insult to both the metal and punk community. Iron Maiden is metal, always have been. To be more specific,  IM is thrash metal.


----------



## Rassah (Feb 3, 2014)

Hewge said:


> I remember a few years ago and I was talking with some friends. I say: "I wonder what will happen when they run out of ideas for music."
> 
> Then I heard about dubstep, and now I know the answer to my question.



Check out Studio Killers if you haven't heard of them yet (youtube). Nice mix of new sound and retro.


The thing I never understood is the expression, "I don't know and I don't care." That concept was foreign to my family and I until we moved to US


----------



## idejtauren (Feb 3, 2014)

I don't understand why people walk on the road, when there is a perfectly good sidewalk to use. (This is in any weather, even if it's been plowed in winter)


----------



## Rassah (Feb 3, 2014)

idejtauren said:


> I don't understand why people walk on the road, when there is a perfectly good sidewalk to use. (This is in any weather, even if it's been plowed in winter)



I am from America. What is a sidewalk? (*half*-joking)


----------



## Inpw (Feb 3, 2014)

Why cyclist choose the main roads in the mornings.

Common sense tells me to stay of these off these roads on a bicycle giving the amount of accidents that happens and that will surely be unsurvivable when considering the inertia difference between myself and 1.5 to 2 tons of metal. not to mention the precision of sleepy morning people rushing to work.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 3, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> For me, with Iron maiden, most of the time it sounds like actual punk rock, rather than metal to my ears.



Then your ears are broken


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 3, 2014)

Math math math math math.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 3, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Now you've done it. Thats an insult to both the metal and punk community. Iron Maiden is metal, always have been. To be more specific,  IM is thrash metal.



2 birds 1 stones, only that here the birds are communities and the stone is ignorance

pd: IM it's not thrash metal


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Feb 3, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Then your ears are broken


 Or maybe I hear differently than other people?


----------



## Aleu (Feb 3, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Or maybe I hear differently than other people?



Which means they're broken. Sorry but you probably need them checked.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 3, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Or maybe I hear differently than other people?



No, you don't, WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT

Just check the fucking score

http://www.mysongbook.com/system/pr...werslave-01-Aces_High-EGuitarI.png?1327679187

DOES THAT LOOK PUNK TO YOU?

_
Music is like math there is no fucking room to perception, it sounds the same to everybody, you are the one who's deaf


----------



## Aleu (Feb 3, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> _
> Music is like math there is no fucking room to perception, it sounds the same to everybody, you are the one who's deaf



Well I have to disagree with that since a mostly deaf person was also saying that he was wrong.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 3, 2014)

I don't think music is objective or sounds the same to everybody anyway. It's not possible to state that and accuse someone of being tone deaf, because that is a contradiction of the statement 'music sounds the same to everyone'. 

You are literally saying 'music sounds the same to everyone, and your opinion is wrong because music sounds different to you,'


----------



## Aleu (Feb 3, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I don't think music is objective or sounds the same to everybody anyway. It's not possible to state that and accuse someone of being tone deaf, because that is a contradiction of the statement 'music sounds the same to everyone'.
> 
> You are literally saying 'music sounds the same to everyone, and your opinion is wrong because music sounds different to you,'


Genres are not exactly subjective. There can be influences, sure. But to say "nuh-uh it's punk not metal" to a band that is defined as heavy metal is just ridiculous.


----------



## dialup (Feb 3, 2014)

Yeah, I gotta agree. I have never heard of anyone mistaking Iron Maiden for punk, and it's quite bizarre considering they don't sound anything like punk.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Feb 3, 2014)

Why are we still going on about this? Alright I get it, Iron Maiden is a heavy metal band. Who gives a shit anymore? It wasn't that big of a deal in the first place.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 3, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Why are we still going on about this? Alright I get it, Iron Maiden is a heavy metal band. Who gives a shit anymore? It wasn't that big of a deal in the first place.



Furaffinity Forums in a nutshell


----------



## Aleu (Feb 3, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Why are we still going on about this? Alright I get it, Iron Maiden is a heavy metal band. Who gives a shit anymore? It wasn't that big of a deal in the first place.



Half a page is nothing. Seriously you've been here since 2012. You should know that discussions can go on for pages upon pages.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Feb 3, 2014)

Aleu said:


> You should know that discussions can go on for pages upon pages.


 So we should just continue this pointless discussion? It's not even on topic anymore.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 3, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> So we should just continue this pointless discussion? It's not even on topic anymore.



It's on topic. It's the "things you don't understand" thread. Asking questions indicate a non-understanding of something. Therefore all questions are on topic :V


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Feb 3, 2014)

Aleu said:


> It's on topic. It's the "things you don't understand" thread. Asking questions indicate a non-understanding of something. Therefore all questions are on topic :V


 Yeah, that was before it turned into a petty back and forth argument on music genres and bands that associate with them.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 3, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Yeah, that was before it turned into a petty back and forth argument on music genres and bands that associate with them.



No it still applies now since you still asked questions.


> Why are we still going on about this?





> So we should just continue this pointless discussion?


Which also brings the point that no discussions are pointless unless the person refuses to learn anything from them. So, if you still think that Iron Maiden is punk regardless of people explaining why you're wrong, then yes it's pretty pointless.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Feb 3, 2014)

I don't understand the true specs of my TV, whether it truly has 120fps interpolation or not. The things I want to know about it are not displayed by the manufacturer, and the live chat staff gave me different answers each time I used it, also they didn't seem to know anything when I asked them other questions as well. Samsung is very vague with their support and troubleshooting. I dislike their support, but their live chat isn't bad overall, it's just the people don't seem to know anything about the TV or TVs in general, like at all, they just read it off of their website and paste it into the chat, like the same shit I already read from the site itself. I could probably work as a Samsung live chat agent and possibly answer a lot of questions people want answered, since I am into technology and gadgets, even if there is certain things I do not know, I still believe I know more about the products, especially in depth than the staff themselves, since I actually look into the technology behind gadgets and such. For instance, since I already researched the higher end TVs, I could probably help people with my own knowledge about the panel technology, certain ideal settings and what they do, resolution, etc.. instead of actually just copying and pasting vague info from the actual site even if I know the slightest bit more about all those compared to the actual staff. I hope Samsung allows people to use their own tech knowledge instead of just pasting what's posted on their site :/. I mean, is there a reason why these "support" agents don't know anything specific right off the bat, even a tiny bit, or are they only allowed to say what Samsung tells them to?


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 4, 2014)

My usual tendency to delay things to the point I just have a few minutes to do it under the biggest pressure imaginable... Like now for example, typing this message, while I only have one hour left to round up everything I need for my trip, while I had already more than 24 hours to do it. I can sense the alarm in my head slowly starting to ring soooo... Time to move I guess ♪


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Feb 4, 2014)

This video, WTF is this shit?: LOL

[yt]D1MnBQGzGzI[/yt]


----------



## BRN (Feb 4, 2014)

How the fuck us males are supposed to last more than a day

HOW


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 4, 2014)

BRN said:


> How the fuck us males are supposed to last *more than a day*
> 
> HOW



Sex isn't meant to last that long, BRN. People are asking too much of you. D:


----------



## BRN (Feb 4, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Sex isn't meant to last that long, BRN. People are asking too much of you. D:


Wharrgarblerarble @_@ The amount of lube you'd have to use... 

But naw, I meant _between_ sex or any other relief. How is there a man alive who can last 24 hours? >_>


----------



## Aleu (Feb 4, 2014)

BRN said:


> Wharrgarblerarble @_@ The amount of lube you'd have to use...
> 
> But naw, I meant _between_ sex or any other relief. How is there a man alive who can last 24 hours? >_>



*Powerthirst*


----------



## dialup (Feb 4, 2014)

I stopped at the gas station right after school today and as my car was fueling this guy comes up to me, tries to give me a dollar bill, and then starts trying to hand me a crinkled water bottle without any explanation. I didn't know what he was trying to do and I sat there like "Uh, I'm good dude..." He finally explained and was like "I need gas for my car. Here's a dollar". He wanted me to *pour gasoline into an empty water bottle.*

I just stared at him like lolwut and told him I wasn't going to do that. I don't understand why he didn't just go in and pay for a gallon when he had a wad of cash in his hand instead of trying to do this bizarre shit.


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't understand why people think YOLO is cool.

Seriously stop being dumb.


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 4, 2014)

Why the hell something like 
https://soundcloud.com/grantlazlo/grant-lazlo-the-ska-was-pink
is so catchy.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 4, 2014)

dialup said:


> I stopped at the gas station right after school today and as my car was fueling this guy comes up to me, tries to give me a dollar bill, and then starts trying to hand me a crinkled water bottle without any explanation. I didn't know what he was trying to do and I sat there like "Uh, I'm good dude..." He finally explained and was like "I need gas for my car. Here's a dollar". He wanted me to *pour gasoline into an empty water bottle.*
> 
> I just stared at him like lolwut and told him I wasn't going to do that. I don't understand why he didn't just go in and pay for a gallon when he had a wad of cash in his hand instead of trying to do this bizarre shit.



It's illegal to dispense gas into a container that isn't specifically for that purpose, so if he'd gone in and asked them to turn on a pump that had no car in front of it for a dollar of gas they probably would have refused.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 4, 2014)

I am currently having a lot of difficulty understanding the proponents of alternative medicine. One, who I am conversing with now, repeatedly tells me that the internet doctor he trusts, who is an AIDS denialist, is right 'because he has credentials'. 

...if credentials is the standard these people measure truth by _how on earth_ do they ignore the many thousands times more doctors, who are highly accredited, who disagree with quacks' claims?


----------



## Aleu (Feb 4, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I am currently having a lot of difficulty understanding the proponents of alternative medicine. One, who I am conversing with now, repeatedly tells me that the internet doctor he trusts, who is an AIDS denialist, is right 'because he has credentials'.
> 
> ...if credentials is the standard these people measure truth by _how on earth_ do they ignore the many thousands times more doctors, who are highly accredited, who disagree with quacks' claims?



....AIDS denying is a thing?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 4, 2014)

Aleu said:


> ....AIDS denying is a thing?



If people can deny the Holocaust, why not AIDS?


----------



## Aleu (Feb 4, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> If people can deny the Holocaust, why not AIDS?



The thing is, the Holocaust is in the past and it's being farther and farther in the past. For someone with AIDS, they still exist. It's like denying the Holocaust if it's ongoing.


----------



## dialup (Feb 4, 2014)

Lobar said:


> It's illegal to dispense gas into a container that isn't specifically for that purpose, so if he'd gone in and asked them to turn on a pump that had no car in front of it for a dollar of gas they probably would have refused.



True. That's why I didn't do it. Plus I didn't want to get gasoline everywhere, and it took me a bit to process what had just happened, haha. 

If he had just asked me to help push his car or something if it was near I would of been happy to help.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 4, 2014)

Aleu said:


> The thing is, the Holocaust is in the past and it's being farther and farther in the past. For someone with AIDS, they still exist. It's like denying the Holocaust if it's ongoing.



Okay, how about people denying gravity?


----------



## Aleu (Feb 4, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Okay, how about people denying gravity?



That's seriously a thing?! People weren't joking?!

NO I refuse to believe this. I am a gravity-denier denier. Those people cannot exist in this day and age. NOPE.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 4, 2014)

Aleu said:


> That's seriously a thing?! People weren't joking?!
> 
> NO I refuse to believe this. I am a gravity-denier denier. Those people cannot exist in this day and age. NOPE.



Well let me blow your mind.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 4, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Well let me blow your mind.



I'm done


----------



## Falafox (Feb 4, 2014)

Furries. Just kidding.

A thing I dont understand? Getting mad at something over the internet.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 5, 2014)

Falafox said:


> Furries. Just kidding.
> 
> A thing I dont understand? Getting mad at something over the internet.


How is the internet any different from anything?


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 5, 2014)

Aleu said:


> ....AIDS denying is a thing?



Lots of phony doctors deny that AIDS is caused by the HIV virus. Some blame it on the nocebo effect, claim it is a government-invented disease, think it is the will of God against Homosexuals, believe that it is caused by a lack of nutrients, radio waves. Et cetera 

The bottom line is that these quacks are exploiting people who actually have AIDS, telling them that they shouldn't use antiviral drugs and that they should use 'natural' or 'homeopathic' alternatives. 

Mercola is a prominent example. He also claims that sunblock gives you cancer [and he markets an alternative sunblock, no surprises], that fluoride in toothpaste and water gives you brain damage, that we should all subscribe to the 'palaeodiet' and that juiced vegetables cure AIDS.


----------



## Falafox (Feb 5, 2014)

Aleu said:


> How is the internet any different from anything?



Everyone and everything is practically anonymous, sure you can make a good argument and disscus over it, bit getting angry about it? I can't understand that


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 5, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I don't understand why people think YOLO is cool.
> 
> Seriously stop being dumb.



Was about to post à comment similar : I'm the guy keeping the keys of our hôtel room as I don't trust my two roommates. The second I gave it to them, they managed to lock themselves outside, and bu extension, lock all my stuff There. I was in another room with the people organizing the trip and they came There laughing heartily about the fact they were locked outside and now needing to call hotel staff to unlock the damn door... Good thing I can keep my cool or they would've face a quite furious guy. So yeah, can't understand people's carelessness and just shrugging off something that could've been rather weird.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 5, 2014)

Falafox said:


> Everyone and everything is practically anonymous, sure you can make a good argument and disscus over it, bit getting angry about it? I can't understand that


If you talk to a stranger and they say something stupid or insulting, how is it any less upsetting than someone you know?


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 5, 2014)

Aleu said:


> How is the internet any different from anything?


Lack of real connection with the people and how anyone could fake being anything.

Basically the internet is full of idiots and liars and taking anyone you don't know well seriously is a flaw


----------



## RedDagger (Feb 5, 2014)

How people view popular boards.

Reddit? Full of nerds who hate you unless you agree with them. 
4Chan? Full of nerds who hate you even if you agree with them.
Tumblr? Full of hipster-nerds who hate you unless you give them fanfiction.
Neogaf? Full of nerds who hate you unless you agree with them.
Slashdot? Full of tech-nerds who hate you unless you know precisely what they're talking about.

And then you look at them and most of them are decent -even though the entire internet is meant to be full of angry nerds.
It just mostly seems like it's full of people who want to talk about things.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 5, 2014)

Aleu said:


> That's seriously a thing?! People weren't joking?!
> 
> NO I refuse to believe this. I am a gravity-denier denier. Those people cannot exist in this day and age. NOPE.


EH there are people who deny that the math we use in which to explain gravity is horribly wrong and tends to only work well under specific circumstances such as earth, and dark matter does not actually exist... it is just a cop-out for using the wrong equation to explain the universe as we have not found a more accurate one.


But that is not so much denying gravity, as it is denying newtonian physics as being sufficient.


----------



## Kosdu (Feb 5, 2014)

@FallowFox

Mercola is a prominent example. He also claims that sunblock gives you cancer [and he markets an alternative sunblock, no surprises], that fluoride in toothpaste and water gives you brain damage, that we should all subscribe to the 'palaeodiet' and that juiced vegetables cure AIDS.




I've actually heard some petroleum based sunblock can increase the chance, and that flouride can decrease intellectual capacity in the long run.

True or not, it is sad that people warp such things.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 5, 2014)

RedDagger said:


> How people view popular boards.
> 
> Reddit? Full of nerds who hate you unless you agree with them.
> 4Chan? Full of nerds who hate you even if you agree with them.
> ...



I'm a nerd and I hate you, where is your god now?

lol jk

I don't use those sites beside tumblr and still haven't totally figured it out

I do think 4chan are just a bunch of raged nerds


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Feb 5, 2014)

RedDagger said:


> Reddit? Full of nerds who hate you unless you agree with them.
> 4Chan? Full of nerds who hate you even if you agree with them.
> Tumblr? Full of hipster-nerds who hate you unless you give them fanfiction.
> Neogaf? Full of nerds who hate you unless you agree with them.
> Slashdot? Full of tech-nerds who hate you unless you know precisely what they're talking about.


 This applies to almost every furry website I've been to and experienced.


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 5, 2014)

Why stupid trolls think its fun to create 3+ accounts, as if they're not going to be insta banned.


----------



## dialup (Feb 5, 2014)

Why people buy DVDs of really generic porn.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Feb 5, 2014)

Japanese humor sometimes.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 5, 2014)

dialup said:


> Why people buy DVDs of really generic porn.



Why people buy porn at all whether generic or not.


----------



## Phyllostachys (Feb 6, 2014)

Why the hell people back in Korea are suddenly so afraid of using microwave ovens. I thought being afraid of fan death was enough.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 6, 2014)

Phyllostachys said:


> Why the hell people back in Korea are suddenly so afraid of using microwave ovens. I thought being afraid of fan death was enough.



My god mother is afraid to use microwaves because she believes they make her food radioactive. :\

It is impossible to reason with some people.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Feb 7, 2014)

Why most Republican or "Conservative" furfags are libertarians. lol. Just be a member of the Libertarian party if you're part of that category and follow that philosophy. It's not like you're going to get along with the Conservatives in the Republican party or be happy you share the same party with them, since your views differ and are against what a lot of them believe at the core of the Republican party.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 7, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Why most Republican or "Conservative" furfags are libertarians. lol. Just be a member of the Libertarian party if you're part of that category and follow that philosophy. It's not like you're going to get along with the Conservatives in the Republican party or be happy you share the same party with them, since your views differ and are against what a lot of them believe at the core of the Republican party.



well they both hate poors


----------



## Rassah (Feb 7, 2014)

Lobar said:


> well they both hate poors



In the same way that liberals hate the environment. They keep wanting to pass more and more government regulations to restrain and regulate companies, but in the end what actually happens is the very corporations being regulated end up writing the regulations. So the next time an environmental disaster happens, they just say, "We followed regulations *coughthatwewrotecough* so what we did was legal" and get away with just a minor slap on the wrist.
Libertarians think the government is screwing the poors in the same way, where the more programs, social support, wage floors, regulations, and protection it passes, the worse things get for the poor. Because, again, it's the rich that pay for government laws and regulations.

EDIT: Need to add that Republicans actually really do hate poors. Libertarians want companies to be free to employ anyone, compete on low prices, and be fully responsible for their actions (e.g. make poors' lives better), while Republicans want companies to have corporate liability protection, restrict their competitors from hiring and doing business so they can price-gouge and get away with it, and generally don't give a shit about the poors or anyone, as long as they make money by any means necessary. So libertarians are basically Republicans with extremely high sense of morals and ethics.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Feb 7, 2014)

Lobar said:


> well they both hate poors


 I don't hate poors, I am poor :/. Also, was talking in terms of social views.


----------



## Widin (Feb 7, 2014)

I just can't understand some people....


----------



## ExpositoryExplosion (Feb 7, 2014)

For some unknown reason I cannot fucking understand geometry or trigonometry. I'm currently taking a precalculus course and fairly enjoying it as well as getting high grades in it, but I nearly bombed geometry in 8th grade and never really got trigonometry concepts in our precalc course.
Numbers = okay
Numbers w/ shapes = what is this


----------



## dialup (Feb 7, 2014)

ExpositoryExplosion said:


> For some unknown reason I cannot fucking understand geometry or trigonometry. I'm currently taking a precalculus course and fairly enjoying it as well as getting high grades in it, but I nearly bombed geometry in 8th grade and never really got trigonometry concepts in our precalc course.
> Numbers = okay
> Numbers w/ shapes = what is this


If it makes you feel any better I failed basic college algebra three times before I passed it on my fourth round. I don't understand math at all, haha.


----------



## Rassah (Feb 7, 2014)

ExpositoryExplosion said:


> For some unknown reason I cannot fucking understand geometry or trigonometry. I'm currently taking a precalculus course and fairly enjoying it as well as getting high grades in it, but I nearly bombed geometry in 8th grade and never really got trigonometry concepts in our precalc course.
> Numbers = okay
> Numbers w/ shapes = what is this



I had that issue with chemistry.
Numbers and algebra = Okay
Balancing chemical equations = uhhhhhhh *drop class*


----------



## ExpositoryExplosion (Feb 7, 2014)

dialup said:


> If it makes you feel any better I failed basic college algebra three times before I passed it on my fourth round. I don't understand math at all, haha.


The bad part is I'm supposed to get it, since I go to a "smart people" school thing :V



Rassah said:


> I had that issue with chemistry.
> Numbers and algebra = Okay
> Balancing chemical equations = uhhhhhhh *drop class*


I planned on potentially taking an AP Chem course next year, is your situation just an anomaly or is it common?
Don't really wanna go and take AP classes if I'm gonna bomb them. :/


----------



## Rassah (Feb 7, 2014)

ExpositoryExplosion said:


> I planned on potentially taking an AP Chem course next year, is your situation just an anomaly or is it common?
> Don't really wanna go and take AP classes if I'm gonna bomb them. :/



I don't know... I usually passed all my exams with A's and B's without ever studying for any of them, but this I just couldn't get.

Oh! Here's an idea! Check out khanacademy.org. They have free online classes on chem, probably at all levels. That will give you a good idea of what you're getting into.


----------



## ExpositoryExplosion (Feb 7, 2014)

Rassah said:


> I don't know... I usually passed all my exams with A's and B's without ever studying for any of them, but this I just couldn't get.
> 
> Oh! Here's an idea! Check out khanacademy.org. They have free online classes on chem, probably at all levels. That will give you a good idea of what you're getting into.



Thanks for the tip, I'll check it out sometime.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 7, 2014)

Rassah said:


> I had that issue with chemistry.
> Numbers and algebra = Okay
> Balancing chemical equations = uhhhhhhh *drop class*



I can't do algebra but I can chemistry.

Fuck is this nonsense?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 8, 2014)

When one nostril clears up then the other clogs up, then does that over and over.


----------



## ExpositoryExplosion (Feb 8, 2014)

d.batty said:


> When one nostril clears up then the other clogs up, then does that over and over.


Holy shit.
This is my life story right here.
Nothing else.
Just endless, single-nostril suffering.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 8, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Why are we still going on about this? Alright I get it, Iron Maiden is a heavy metal band. Who gives a shit anymore? It wasn't that big of a deal in the first place.



Yes, Maiden is/was a Heavy Metal band, and I even consider them one of the first bands to push forth the "Power Metal" sub-genre, but to argue in defense of the assertion, they did cut their chops playing punk clubs at the height of the punk movement in the UK, listening to the first two albums, before Bruce Dickinson came into the band, and the punk aspect is definitely noticeable.

But Slayer, they would not be who they are without a heavy punk influence. It was Jeff and Dave's love of punk that pushed Slayer to play faster and louder, and to say the least, Punk and Metal are very close on the musical family tree, and without punk there never would have been much of a thrash metal community, so bands like Metallica, Megadeth, Slayer, and definitely Anthrax may well have never existed, as all of these bands are made up of punk fans who cite a heavy punk influence .

Sorry, my metal nerditude is showing :X


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 8, 2014)

ExpositoryExplosion said:


> Holy shit.
> This is my life story right here.
> Nothing else.
> Just endless, single-nostril suffering.


My ears do the same thing in shitty weather.
So.
Fucking.
Annoying.


----------



## malk (Feb 8, 2014)

Do people with dyslexia have a hard time doing the YMCA?


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 8, 2014)

Aleu said:


> I can't do algebra but I can chemistry.
> 
> Fuck is this nonsense?



Chemistry algebra is usually a bit simpler? You don't get exponential functions of chlorine in a straight forward 'reactants to products' chemical reaction.

I guess some people might find chemistry more difficult because it is necessary to remember what each chemical species' behaviour is.


----------



## Carnau (Feb 8, 2014)

Physiology. *Violent gestures* >B[


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 10, 2014)

-


----------



## Lobar (Feb 10, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Chemistry algebra is usually a bit simpler? You don't get exponential functions of chlorine in a straight forward 'reactants to products' chemical reaction.



Not until you get into equilibria and reaction rates, anyways.


----------



## Conker (Feb 10, 2014)

Twitter. I need to learn how the Twitter thing works though since social networking is a huge part of our lives now and if I want to make video games people will expect me to do the tweets and respond to tweets and oh God I don't understand any of it.

It makes me feel old.


----------



## Falafox (Feb 10, 2014)

People who likes math. Or the ones that dosen't hate it. Or the ones that hates it less than me.


----------



## KAS3519 (Feb 10, 2014)

How to properly start a conversation. I just have no clue how to do it unless it's someone I already know.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 10, 2014)

KAS3519 said:


> How to properly start a conversation. I just have no clue how to do it unless it's someone I already know.


Meh, I just nonchalantly insert myself into an existing one that doesn't seem too private.


----------



## FurryFoxFriend (Feb 10, 2014)

I'll never understand human behavior, neither my own nor anyone else's. The most intelligence quotient requiring sciences pale in comparison to the study of the human mind. The universe becomes infinitely simple when compared to human behavior, which defies any attempts of logical explanation.


----------



## jorinda (Feb 11, 2014)

I don't understand why poeple don't turn off their phones when they go to sleep. (Unless they are waiting for an important call or something.)
And then they complain about a message or call waking them up.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 11, 2014)

jorinda said:


> I don't understand why poeple don't turn off their phones when they go to sleep. (Unless they are waiting for an important call or something.)
> And then they complain about a message or call waking them up.


Turn my phone *off*? Thats gotta be some kind of blasphemy.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 11, 2014)

people will just look for any reason to complain...and besides, modern society cannot function with their cell phones turned off, you all should know that by now.


----------



## FurryFoxFriend (Feb 11, 2014)

jorinda said:


> I don't understand why poeple don't turn off their phones when they go to sleep. (Unless they are waiting for an important call or something.)
> And then they complain about a message or call waking them up.



I would but I use mine as an alarm clock.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 11, 2014)

I don't understand why people draw their fursona in random, non-sexual situations and they are at peak arousal (males have boners, females are dripping wet).

I don't...

why?

At least have them masturbating or something.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 11, 2014)

Aleu said:


> I don't understand why people draw their fursona in random, non-sexual situations and they are at peak arousal (males have boners, females are dripping wet).
> 
> I don't...
> 
> ...



Okay, I burst out laughing here.


----------



## Falafox (Feb 11, 2014)

Aleu said:


> I don't understand why people draw their fursona in random, non-sexual situations and they are at peak arousal (males have boners, females are dripping wet)



Almost all men have "surprise" boners, happens all the time, you know'.

I'll shut up now.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 11, 2014)

Aleu said:


> I don't understand why people draw their fursona in random, non-sexual situations and they are at peak arousal (males have boners, females are dripping wet).
> 
> I don't...
> 
> ...



Cause furries are horny 100% of the time, and masturbating in random non-sexual situations may make it more ackward


----------



## Aleu (Feb 11, 2014)

Falafox said:


> Almost all men have "surprise" boners, happens all the time, you know'.
> 
> I'll shut up now.


Well I know that but there's not even that in context. No embarrassment or a note in the artists' note section. It's just like "What up, I got a big cock"


----------



## Misomie (Feb 11, 2014)

Why my boyfriend wants me to drink. :/

I'm a straight-edge and I'm naturally relaxed, and often under a natural high. There is no reason for me to drink except literally pour money down the drain. It's expensive and has no use except to drink. :/


----------



## BigwiggingAround (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't understand what's so great about the Fender Precision. I guess it's a decent guitar and not too costly (though Fender wants $1500 for some models), but I don't understand why absolutely ever bass player and their grandma uses one. They're pretty unspectacular imho, and you can't do much with them sound wise.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 12, 2014)

BigwiggingAround said:


> I don't understand what's so great about the Fender Precision. I guess it's a decent guitar and not too costly (though Fender wants $1500 for some models), but I don't understand why absolutely ever bass player and their grandma uses one. They're pretty unspectacular imho, and you can't do much with them sound wise.



I also never got the Fender thing. I've yet to play any Fender (guitar or bass) that I actually liked. But then again, I play BC Rich, so in the "guitar community",my opinion is invalid.


----------



## jorinda (Feb 12, 2014)

FurryFoxFriend said:


> I would but I use mine as an alarm clock.



My super-cheap old mobile phone works as an alarm clock if I just set a time and then turn it off. Please don't tell me modern 500$ smartphones can't do that.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 12, 2014)

The person that started a fight with me at Disneyland tonight because of the shirt I was wearing. 
I feel bad because I fucked him up in front of his wife and kids in front of the Pirates of the Caribbean ride and I got arrested by Disneyland police. If he had kept his mouth shut Id still have a shirt and he wouldn't have a busted ass face. 

Disneyland police are fucking assholes, ive delt with LAPD before and they were cupcakes compared to Disneyland popos. Disneyland can go fuck themselves. Fucking cunt buckets.


----------



## BRN (Feb 12, 2014)

d.batty said:


> The person that started a fight with me at Disneyland tonight because of the shirt I was wearing.
> I feel bad because I fucked him up in front of his wife and kids in front of the Pirates of the Caribbean ride and I got arrested by Disneyland police. If he had kept his mouth shut Id still have a shirt and he wouldn't have a busted ass face.
> 
> Disneyland police are fucking assholes, ive delt with LAPD before and they were cupcakes compared to Disneyland popos. Disneyland can go fuck themselves. Fucking cunt buckets.



Proud of you <:


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 12, 2014)

d.batty said:


> The person that started a fight with me at Disneyland tonight because of the shirt I was wearing.
> I feel bad because I fucked him up in front of his wife and kids in front of the Pirates of the Caribbean ride and I got arrested by Disneyland police. If he had kept his mouth shut Id still have a shirt and he wouldn't have a busted ass face.
> 
> Disneyland police are fucking assholes, ive delt with LAPD before and they were cupcakes compared to Disneyland popos. Disneyland can go fuck themselves. Fucking cunt buckets.



And what shirt was that?


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 12, 2014)

People start fights over shirts...?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes...I'm a metal head, and thus I own a lot of shirts that feature graphic imagery and prominent use of profanity, and I get hostility all the time about them...but it's all good, I'm basically a vampire that feeds off of negative energy.


----------



## Rassah (Feb 12, 2014)

Guy goes out with girl.
Guy cheats on girl with othergirl.
Girl gets pissed at othergirl for "trying to steal her man."

Dafuk did othergirl do? Wasn't it the guy's fault for doing the cheating? I don't get that.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 12, 2014)

Rassah said:


> Guy goes out with girl.
> Guy cheats on girl with othergirl.
> Girl gets pissed at othergirl for "trying to steal her man."
> 
> Dafuk did othergirl do? Wasn't it the guy's fault for doing the cheating? I don't get that.



I suspect it is a stabler gene strategy. 

From the genes in the woman's point of view the imperative is to maximise their relative success in reproduction compared with other genes, which is most easily achieved by addressing the actions of exclusive competitors, rather than 'admitting defeat' in the competition for the resource [the man] and having to search for another, who isn't guaranteed to turn up.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Feb 12, 2014)

Rassah said:


> Guy goes out with girl.
> Guy cheats on girl with othergirl.
> Girl gets pissed at othergirl for "trying to steal her man."
> 
> Dafuk did othergirl do? Wasn't it the guy's fault for doing the cheating? I don't get that.


 I always thought of the same thing.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 12, 2014)

Rassah said:


> Guy goes out with girl.
> Guy cheats on girl with othergirl.
> Girl gets pissed at othergirl for "trying to steal her man."
> 
> Dafuk did othergirl do? Wasn't it the guy's fault for doing the cheating? I don't get that.



Depends. Does othergirl know he's with someone? If so then yes, othergirl should get her shit slapped (though not as much as the guy)


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 12, 2014)

Thermodynamics again, apparently, and then I thought I understood complex numbers but the rug's been pulled from beneath me again.


----------



## Inpw (Feb 12, 2014)

Why I have to remove 16 screws to remove a plastic cover that is connected to the air filter with another weird plastic thing below that just to reach the spark plugs in my car if I want to service it myself...


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't want this to be one of those 'I think x is gross comments'. 

I do not understand the frequency of people I have come across at university who have confessed to have fetishes for strangling people. It just stuck out as something curious to me; when people get drunk and end up blabbering on about this kind of thing I've rarely heard people say 'yeah I'm into handcuffs' or some such thing; there is an inexplicable probability of the next drunken student admitting they like to choke people. 

Perhaps the random sample of students I've gotten drunk and chatted about the nasty with has not been a representative sample.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 12, 2014)

Accretion said:


> Why I have to remove 16 screws to remove a plastic cover that is connected to the air filter with another weird plastic thing below that just to reach the spark plugs in my car if I want to service it myself...



Precisely so you have to take it in and will pay the dealership more money for them to fix it for you.  Also to increase the billable labor hours.

All hail the gloriously efficient free market!


----------



## Rassah (Feb 12, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I do not understand the frequency of people I have come across at university who have confessed to have fetishes for strangling people.




Maybe it's an Oxford thing?




Lobar said:


> Precisely so you have to take it in and will pay the dealership more money for them to fix it for you.  Also to increase the billable labor hours.
> 
> All hail the gloriously efficient free market!



Maybe those screws are there because someone got hurt changing something in there, and government slapped down some regulations forcing car companies to "protect" their customers.

All hail the gloriously inefficient regulations that assume everyone is equally incompetent!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 12, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> And what shirt was that?



Look up bad religion crossbuster


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 12, 2014)

Stuck-up Christians I'd assume?


----------



## Aleu (Feb 12, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Look up bad religion crossbuster



That's it? That's so offensive?
-sigh-


----------



## Rassah (Feb 12, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Stuck-up Christians I'd assume?



I don't think you need to know what shirt it was, to make an assumption with a very high probability that stuck-up christians would be the ones to start any fights in Disneyland.


----------



## Carnau (Feb 12, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> frequency of people I have come across at university who have confessed to have fetishes for strangling people.



No no you're right, it is indeed gross. Show up at a party. Have loads of fun. Some asshole blurts out something like this and -bam- way to make the entire room uncomfortable man, woah.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 12, 2014)

Carnau said:


> No no you're right, it is indeed gross. Show up at a party. Have loads of fun. Some asshole blurts out something like this and -bam- way to make the entire room uncomfortable man, woah.



In spite of their drunkenness, these confessions were mentioned relatively discreetly. 

By contrast someone in my brother's physics class felt he needed to tell the _whole room_ that he had a fetish for seeing people getting shot.


----------



## Carnau (Feb 12, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> In spite of their drunkenness, these confessions were mentioned relatively discreetly.
> 
> By contrast someone in my brother's physics class felt he needed to tell the _whole room_ that he had a fetish for seeing people getting shot.



Aaaaaand that's it, I'm going to hell for laughing.


----------



## dialup (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't get why one of my friends got a fucking rabbit just to give it away, and is now getting a dog. Why people just exchange animals like that without a care just baffles me.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't understand how people can automatically hate and demonize poor people and not think that someone working a minimum wage job struggling to get by deserves sympathy if not help. Instead, they shame the person for doing anything within their means to support themselves/their families. Like, how can you not have an ounce of empathy?


----------



## Rassah (Feb 12, 2014)

dialup said:


> I don't get why one of my friends got a fucking rabbit just to give it away, and is now getting a dog. Why people just exchange animals like that without a care just baffles me.



Someone mentioned that they sometimes get a hamster or guinea pig from a pet store, and then return them the next day, saying it bit them, and called it "renting."



Jashwa said:


> I don't understand how people can automatically hate and demonize poor people and not think that someone working a minimum wage job struggling to get by deserves sympathy if not help. Instead, they shame the person for doing anything within their means to support themselves/their families. Like, how can you not have an ounce of empathy?



One time I was at a parking garage, ready to head home, and a guy, early 30s, was asking for help because he locked the keys in his car, and didn't have a wallet or a phone with him. I called Pop-a-Lock for him, waited an hour with him for them to show up, and paid the $60 fee. While waiting, he told me that he comes from a very poor family (confirmed when I saw his tiny 1 bedroom "house" where he lives with his mom), and that he hopes to learn how to do computer security and scrounge up money for some college classes. I told him I knew quite a bit about computers, have business connections, and can likely help out with that, too (gave him some other advice about how to get cheap college classes and free online education, too). He said he is getting some work moving furniture, and promised to pay back the $60, and I told him no rush, I'm fine even if it takes 3 or 4 months, and that I'm even willing to teach him about money and investments, and teach him how to earn the money to pay me back, if he's really honest about wanting to pay me back. We exchanged information, and parted. A while later, I wrote a letter reminding him of his debt and my contact information, and delivered it to his mailbox by hand (how I saw his poor neighborhood and house). I never heard back from him, and as far as I know, he's still doing the same thing, without any progress. For me it wasn't even about the money, it's the opportunity to help someone and teach them how to get out of such a rut. But I guess some people are just too comfortable where they are, and working to move out of there, or stepping out of their comfort zone, is too much for them.

And that's how very wealthy people sometimes think about poor people. Plenty of empathy, but more just pity at them not even wanting to help themselves, even when it's offered.


----------



## dialup (Feb 12, 2014)

Rassah said:


> Someone mentioned that they sometimes get a hamster or guinea pig from a pet store, and then return them the next day, saying it bit them, and called it "renting."



Wat. Why do people do this?


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 12, 2014)

How the brain processes pain. In school I keep a pin in my binder, just to have it. Got it from some table in a class. Anyway, so I poke it into the side and it keeps it nearly invisible. But this time, I didn't notice it had bent when I pushed it in. So I grab the iPad out of my binder because a friend wanted to use it. It felt like my finger was scraping on a sharp Lego, but then I looked, the pin had bent. It started hurting when I noticed exactly what happened. Normally the pin stays straight. And the bend wasn't with the finger, it was against the finger, digging in instead of running across it. So it looked like a scrape like the kind after running sharp fingernails on your skin, but then I opened it and it was like 1/16 in. wide when I did that. Then it started bleeding, after like a minute. So now I have a 2 in. cut across my entire index finger. To think it didn't hurt until I noticed what exactly happens. Just shows how dumb the mind is when it comes to unconscious pain.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 12, 2014)

People that wash their plates then put it in the dishwasher.

What's the point? You literally JUST washed it.


----------



## KAS3519 (Feb 12, 2014)

Aleu said:


> People that wash their plates then put it in the dishwasher.
> 
> What's the point? You literally JUST washed it.



I always assumed they just rinsed the larger chunks of food off, then put it in the dishwasher to get the sauce and stuff off.


----------



## Kosdu (Feb 12, 2014)

Aleu said:


> People that wash their plates then put it in the dishwasher.
> 
> What's the point? You literally JUST washed it.



I dunno bout you, but plates won't get clean or will clog the washer if I just throw them in. In like every dishwasher I used.

I rinse them clean, then put them into the wash for sanitation.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 12, 2014)

KAS3519 said:


> I always assumed they just rinsed the larger chunks of food off, then put it in the dishwasher to get the sauce and stuff off.





Kosdu said:


> I dunno bout you, but plates won't get clean or will clog the washer if I just throw them in. In like every dishwasher I used.
> 
> I rinse them clean, then put them into the wash for sanitation.



There's rinsing them off then there is literally using soap and scrubbing things off for EVERYTHING. Not just stained things.

Then putting them in the dishwasher.


----------



## Kosdu (Feb 12, 2014)

Aleu said:


> There's rinsing them off then there is literally using soap and scrubbing things off for EVERYTHING. Not just stained things.
> 
> Then putting them in the dishwasher.



Could be they use it as a drying rack?


----------



## Aleu (Feb 12, 2014)

Kosdu said:


> Could be they use it as a drying rack?



No.
They're not.

Unless the noise is just some funky built in blow dryer.


----------



## KAS3519 (Feb 12, 2014)

Aleu said:


> No.
> They're not.
> 
> Unless the noise is just some funky built in blow dryer.



*Tries to comprehend*
I'm stumped. That just seems like a huge waste of money and water.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 13, 2014)

KAS3519 said:


> *Tries to comprehend*
> I'm stumped. That just seems like a huge waste of money and water.



Hence why this is in the "things we don't understand" thread :V


----------



## Lobar (Feb 13, 2014)

Rassah said:


> Maybe those screws are there because someone got hurt changing something in there, and government slapped down some regulations forcing car companies to "protect" their customers.
> 
> All hail the gloriously inefficient regulations that assume everyone is equally incompetent!



Unlike corporate strategies for extracting the maximum wealth from their customers for the minimum value in return, government regulations are a matter of public record.  Put up or shut up.


----------



## Rassah (Feb 14, 2014)

Lobar said:


> Unlike corporate strategies for extracting the maximum wealth from their customers for the minimum value in return, government regulations are a matter of public record.  Put up or shut up.



Maximum wealth also (mainly) means maximum sales, which doesn't mean "sell one thing to a customer, and piss them off to the point that they and their families will never buy from you again." Even car manufacturers strive to build brand loyalty and make repeat customers. Besides, how does the car company make more money, instead of piss off the customer, if the customer can just take it to a cheaper non-manufacturer mechanic?

If I knew what the actual screwed in section was, and gave enough fucks to search for it, maybe I would find something. Maybe not. A third option may just be that they had shit engineers working on that part, and they messed up, requiring a lot of screws. Either way, your claim that this was done on purpose to make more money has as much merit as my claim that it may have been a regulatory requirement.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 14, 2014)

I do not understand why some people have a different bear colour to their hair colour. At first I thought that, in the example of brunettes, that they have both genes for red and brown hair, but that the dominant brown gene is not phenotypically expressed in the beard. Then I bumped into a man who has blond hair and a ginger beard, which proves this hypothesis incorrect for the general case because red hair is dominant to blond hair.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Feb 14, 2014)

I don't even..... Oh god this is funny: http://www.liberalslikechrist.org/default.html


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 14, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I don't even..... Oh god this is funny: http://www.liberalslikechrist.org/default.html



Where are the jokes?


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Feb 14, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Where are the jokes?


 The site is one. There's a few others like that as well.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm still not getting it. Most of Christ's teachings would be considered liberal.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Feb 14, 2014)

Aleu said:


> I'm still not getting it. Most of Christ's teachings would be considered liberal.


 The black jesus on the front page is fucking hilarious, and I thought liberals hated christians, so it's kind of funny to see a page like that.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 14, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> The black jesus on the front page is fucking hilarious, and I thought liberals hated christians, so it's kind of funny to see a page like that.



Liberals don't hate Christians. They never have. That's just conservative bullshit (like they don't spout enough of it). There are some that do but it's not a pre-requisite to being a liberal.

And, yeah Jesus was dark skinned. I don't think outright black but uhm, yeah he was Arabic. It's kinda sad people don't really think about this and just assume white.


----------



## Falafox (Feb 15, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Liberals don't hate Christians. They never have. That's just conservative bullshit (like they don't spout enough of it). There are some that do but it's not a pre-requisite to being a liberal.
> 
> And, yeah Jesus was dark skinned. I don't think outright black but uhm, yeah he was Arabic. It's kinda sad people don't really think about this and just assume white.



Well, you learn something everyday, or at least I learnt what was covered by the church.


----------



## Misomie (Feb 15, 2014)

Today I was over at a family friend's house to clean. Her daughter had a little son walking around. The husband of the son's grandma commented when I'll be having my own. I was all, "what?" I didn't even link the question to having my own kid until his wife told him not to even wish that upon me because I'm not even 20 yet. Why do people even ask about that kind of thing? I mean, seriously? I'm not married (and I won't be for awhile) and I'll never even think about having a kid outside of wedlock. But still, do I look like I want a baby?!


----------



## Lobar (Feb 15, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Liberals don't hate Christians. They never have. That's just conservative bullshit (like they don't spout enough of it). There are some that do but it's not a pre-requisite to being a liberal.



I'd go so far to say that making a point of being a dick to someone just for being Christian correlates more with being a reddit lolbertarian.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 15, 2014)

How digital took over vinyl.
Vinyl sounds so much better.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 15, 2014)

The races of North Africa and the Middle East, I think, include a mixture of skin colours, so Jesus could have been any of a variety of colours, not that it would matter.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Feb 15, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> The races of North Africa and the Middle East, I think, include a mixture of skin colours, so Jesus could have been any of a variety of colours, not that it would matter.


 I just think it's funny how people make him out to be either black or white, and of course the liberal site makes him out to be black. It's like people never even seen him before and they just portray him as the same race as they are or want him to be. I would say, if jesus did exist, he would most likely look middle-eastern, which is clearly obvious. Why can't people just go with that? It makes no sense to portray him as a white or a black man, especially considering where jesus was supposedly born and raised.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 15, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Why can't people just go with that? It makes no sense to portray him as a white or a black man, especially considering where jesus was supposedly born and raised.



I can't read this sentence without having the Fresh Prince of Bel Air theme song play out in my head and now I imagine Jesus to be like a pimpy Will Smith... If there's a Hell, I guess I've earned myself a ticket ♪


----------



## Misomie (Feb 15, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I just think it's funny how people make him out to be either black or white, and of course the liberal site makes him out to be black. It's like people never even seen him before and they just portray him as the same race as they are or want him to be. I would say, if jesus did exist, he would most likely look middle-eastern, which is clearly obvious. Why can't people just go with that? It makes no sense to portray him as a white or a black man, especially considering where jesus was supposedly born and raised.


Artistic liberty. They can portray him as a Native American if they wanted and I wouldn't care.


----------



## Carnau (Feb 15, 2014)

The Byzantines just couldn't accept a world where their leader wasn't light skinned and blue eyed.


----------



## Lisko (Feb 15, 2014)

What I really should do with my life. I still can't get over the fact that I'm a living, breathing human being, just one of the billions. Nobody really cares, honestly, but I care. And I have no idea.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 15, 2014)

Misomie said:


> But still, do I look like I want a baby?!


If you have a vagina then you always look like you want a baby.



TheMetalVelocity said:


> I just think it's funny how people make him out to be either black or white, and of course the liberal site makes him out to be black. It's like people never even seen him before and they just portray him as the same race as they are or want him to be. I would say, if jesus did exist, he would most likely look middle-eastern, which is clearly obvious. Why can't people just go with that? It makes no sense to portray him as a white or a black man, especially considering where jesus was supposedly born and raised.



Not quite so obvious. It depends on his parent's lineage as well (discounting God). Course without his skeleton determining that would be a pain in the ass.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 15, 2014)

God doesn't have a genome, being immaterial. Ergo Jesus was haploid, much like some kind of a male honey bee. :V


----------



## Aleu (Feb 15, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> God doesn't have a genome, being immaterial. Ergo Jesus was haploid, much like some kind of a male honey bee. :V



Beesus


----------



## KAS3519 (Feb 17, 2014)

I don't understand how people comfortably sleep in class. 
I used to sleep a lot in my second period, but then I had the thought that I might talk in my sleep and say one of my deepest secrets... _*shudders*
_


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 17, 2014)

How can I be a good person and an asshole, sometimes I'm both at the same time


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 17, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Beesus



Blessed are the bee-keepers.


----------



## Machine (Feb 17, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Beesus


Father, Son, Honey Ghost.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

I dont understand nothing about the universe that surrounds us. i just know a list of correlations I supposte to be true since they can be tested, but I ignore the mechanisms that make the world move.


----------



## KAS3519 (Feb 17, 2014)

I don't understand conversations. I just end up standing there awkwardly for like 30 minutes with another person until one of us has to go.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 17, 2014)

KAS3519 said:


> I don't understand conversations. I just end up standing there awkwardly for like 30 minutes with another person until one of us has to go.



Conversating with the right people it's the best thing ever, a 30 minutes conversation can do a dramatic change in your life


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 18, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Conversating with the right people it's the best thing ever, a 30 minutes conversation can do a dramatic change in your life



Agreed. Conversations depend on the people involved...but with that said, I'm more of a listener than a talker in most cases, unless I can actually contribute something of worth to the conversation.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 18, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Agreed. Conversations depend on the people involved...but with that said, I'm more of a listener than a talker in most cases, unless I can actually contribute something of worth to the conversation.



Same thing, except people usually view me more as Silent Bob : can not say a word throughout a whole conversation and then surprise everyone with _the_ sentence (either a bad joke or something quite deep). But in general I suck at conversations if it doesn't involve journalism or gaming ^^'


----------



## Migoto Da (Feb 18, 2014)

I love having good and educated discussions on matters of all different sorts. When things get hostile though, I tend to duck out.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 18, 2014)

Why the same less than one third of the class responds to questions posed by the teacher. It gets worse in a class with 20 people.


----------



## KAS3519 (Feb 18, 2014)

NerdyMunk said:


> Why the same less than one third of the class responds to questions posed by the teacher. It gets worse in a class with 20 people.



Because the other two thirds don't care or are a little slower, so they don't get their answer at the same time as everyone else.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 18, 2014)

Why people feel the need to lick their finger before turning a page. I don't see it among my peers, but older people (45+) tend to do this a lot.


----------



## Carnau (Feb 18, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Why people feel the need to lick their finger before turning a page. I don't see it among my peers, but older people (45+) tend to do this a lot.


I knew this one asshole who would do that but instead of pages, it was slices of cheese.
I wasn't there but I did end up hearing about it. He was hosting a party while making everyone's sandwiches and someone noticed him licking his fingers before picking up every slice of cheese. When they confronted him about it he was a little shocked and red in the face, apparently he was so used to the practice that he'd forgotten he was engaging in bio warfare.


----------



## Rassah (Feb 18, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Why people feel the need to lick their finger before turning a page. I don't see it among my peers, but older people (45+) tend to do this a lot.



Helps with friction. Dry fingers don't work on pages very easily, especially if pages are stuck together.


----------



## Misomie (Feb 19, 2014)

I don't understand why they try to make sex toys look "cute." I'm not even kidding. Some of them had bows and rhinestones. Then there was this sparkly one and I just started laughing. I was all, "look, it's Edward's penis! X'D" I mean I guess I understand why but it's such a stupid reason I go back to not understanding.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 19, 2014)

^ my ex had a rabbit. Yes, a "personal massager" shaped like a rabbit, with a smaller rabbit on top to help with "stimulation".


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Feb 19, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Why people feel the need to lick their finger before turning a page. I don't see it among my peers, but older people (45+) tend to do this a lot.


 I know, it's fucking gross.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 19, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Why people feel the need to lick their finger before turning a page. I don't see it among my peers, but older people (45+) tend to do this a lot.


Give 'em a Kindle!

Alright, so I was just in the kitchen today when I eyed a voucher stuck on the fridge for money off a McDonald's McChicken burger. I mean, seriously? They actually decided to call their product *McChicken*? All that'll do is make people sound really stupid when they ask for it in McDonald's! 
I swear, that name is almost.. comedic. That's how awful it sounds!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 19, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I don't understand why they try to make sex toys look "cute." I'm not even kidding. Some of them had bows and rhinestones. Then there was this sparkly one and I just started laughing. I was all, "look, it's Edward's penis! X'D" I mean I guess I understand why but it's such a stupid reason I go back to not understanding.



I never have the opportunity to see sextoys, and I don't want to, but "making it look cute" sounds a lot more creepy, sex is not cute and isn't supposed to


----------



## Aleu (Feb 19, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Give 'em a Kindle!
> 
> Alright, so I was just in the kitchen today when I eyed a voucher stuck on the fridge for money off a McDonald's McChicken burger. I mean, seriously? They actually decided to call their product *McChicken*? All that'll do is make people sound really stupid when they ask for it in McDonald's!
> I swear, that name is almost.. comedic. That's how awful it sounds!


uhmm...a lot of things are Mc- in McDonalds

McChicken
McNuggets
McDouble

Though those are usually reserved for the cheap shit. (inb4 hur hur everything is shit)
There's the McChicken then the grilled chicken sandwich which has a lot more to it. So the two have different names.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 19, 2014)

Aleu said:


> uhmm...a lot of things are Mc- in McDonaldsMcChickenMcNuggetsMcDoubleThough those are usually reserved for the cheap shit. (inb4 hur hur everything is shit)There's the McChicken then the grilled chicken sandwich which has a lot more to it. So the two have different names.


Yeah, I know that they tend to do that. But it doesn't make any of the products sound any less ridiculous! 
Let's think about this. Customer goes through a drive-through. Customer asks for a chicken burger. 
"Would you like the McChicken, the Grilled Chicken Sandwich, or the Chicken Mayo Burger?" 
How in hell are they gonna answer that?


----------



## Rassah (Feb 19, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I never have the opportunity to see sextoys, and I don't want to, but "making it look cute" sounds a lot more creepy, sex is not cute and isn't supposed to




I think sex can be cute, if done with cute looking and cute sounding people. Why is there such a wide variety of frilly colorful panties if not for the same reason?


----------



## Aleu (Feb 19, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Yeah, I know that they tend to do that. But it doesn't make any of the products sound any less ridiculous!
> Let's think about this. Customer goes through a drive-through. Customer asks for a chicken burger.
> "Would you like the McChicken, the Grilled Chicken Sandwich, or the Chicken Mayo Burger?"
> How in hell are they gonna answer that?



"What's the difference?"
"McChicken has x, the Grilled chicken sandwich has y"

I suppose you've never worked in fast food


----------



## Misomie (Feb 19, 2014)

Rassah said:


> I think sex can be cute, if done with cute looking and cute sounding people. Why is there such a wide variety of frilly colorful panties if not for the same reason?



Nah, sex can't be cute except maybe in movies or drawings or something. I guess a couple can try to make it cute but it'd have to be extremely gentle sex and stuff. Those frilly underwear are ridiculous. I can't believe people wear those things daily. I've heard they're supposed to give the wearer a confidence boost but I don't think it's worth the discomfort or health problems. I also don't understand why my boyfriend doesn't like me wearing "granny panties" but has no problem with me wearing boxers. And by boxers, I mean full-on guys boxers, not those sparkly and bow covered girl boxers. That weirdo. Oh well, boxers are more comfortable and healthier than briefs, lol.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 19, 2014)

People can have sex however they like...as long as it's not like...with a cow or something.


----------



## Rassah (Feb 19, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Nah, sex can't be cute except maybe in movies or drawings or something. I guess a couple can try to make it cute but it'd have to be extremely gentle sex and stuff. Those frilly underwear are ridiculous. I can't believe people wear those things daily.



I think boxers look cute on girls, and frilly underware looks cute on slim skinny guys... :9 I can see it being a problem if worn daily, and outside under pants and such, but it's fine if just worn at home all day, or under something like short shorts or a short kimono or skirt or something.

Things I don't understand: my obsession with fem boys (like Chester ringtail, or most of the stuff in Hardblush)


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 19, 2014)

Aleu said:


> "What's the difference?"
> "McChicken has x, the Grilled chicken sandwich has y"
> 
> I suppose you've never worked in fast food


^ I suppose I can add that to the list of things I don't understand! Haha.


----------



## Misomie (Feb 19, 2014)

Rassah said:


> I think boxers look cute on girls, and frilly underware looks cute on slim skinny guys... :9 I can see it being a problem if worn daily, and outside under pants and such, but it's fine if just worn at home all day, or under something like short shorts or a short kimono or skirt or something.
> 
> Things I don't understand: my obsession with fem boys (like Chester ringtail, or most of the stuff in Hardblush)



Yeah, but girls often do wear them daily. Changing in the school's locker room after gym you learn a few things... Some people even wore thongs... Why would you wear that? Really? Don't you girls ever wear normal underwear? I don't mind that you have it, but keep it to yourself...

Femboys are hot though.


----------



## Kosdu (Feb 19, 2014)

I don't understand frilly underwear and such.

It looks terrible to me


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 19, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Nah, sex can't be cute except maybe in movies or drawings or something. I guess a couple can try to make it cute but it'd have to be extremely gentle sex and stuff. Those frilly underwear are ridiculous. I can't believe people wear those things daily. I've heard they're supposed to give the wearer a confidence boost but I don't think it's worth the discomfort or health problems. I also don't understand why my boyfriend doesn't like me wearing "granny panties" but has no problem with me wearing boxers. And by boxers, I mean full-on guys boxers, not those sparkly and bow covered girl boxers. That weirdo. Oh well, boxers are more comfortable and healthier than briefs, lol.



Some people go out of their way to make the experience as romantic as possible. Like you said, being very gentle and everything. Unfortunately, this ends up being lacking on the whole physical experience. Interesting that the best sex emotionally can be the worst physically.

I guess you get into a habit of wearing -those- kinds of underwear. I feel very uncomfortable NOT wearing something lacy/frilly/barely there. I do like boxers, but I tend to wear them when I'm not leaving the house that day.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 19, 2014)

Kosdu said:


> I don't understand frilly underwear and such.
> 
> It looks terrible to me



Lace underwear are banned in Russia and Kazakhstan. 

Because...I don't know...something about genital moisture?


----------



## Jags (Feb 19, 2014)

When people make a 'share this' picture like it actually sodding helps the cause.


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 19, 2014)

So my friends and I walk around the halls, nor.al right? Today when we pass my locker, my friend notices a paper taped to my locker. So, I took it off and looked at it.

...Who the fuck tapes a detailed drawing of a vagina to someone's locker...?


----------



## KAS3519 (Feb 19, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Who the fuck tapes a detailed drawing of a vagina to someone's locker...?



It was probably some freshman who thought it would be funny to tape that to a random locker.
Immature people -_-


----------



## Yarem4 (Feb 19, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> So my friends and I walk around the halls, nor.al right? Today when we pass my locker, my friend notices a paper taped to my locker. So, I took it off and looked at it.
> 
> ...Who the fuck tapes a detailed drawing of a vagina to someone's locker...?



dicks?


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Feb 20, 2014)

I don't understand why people expect salad bars to be covered by glass, but are fine with freshly baked goods being out in the open in a shop aisle to be touched and sneezed on. 
At least you can _wash _salad ...


----------



## Migoto Da (Feb 20, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> I don't understand why people expect salad bars to be covered by glass, but are fine with freshly baked goods being out in the open in a shop aisle to be touched and sneezed on.
> At least you can _wash _salad ...


Ohgods yes. This. This this this this THIS.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 20, 2014)

Sneeze guards need to be used for everything food related. And sterile gloves.
Fuck it lets throw in a hair net dispenser too.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 20, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> I don't understand why people expect salad bars to be covered by glass, but are fine with freshly baked goods being out in the open in a shop aisle to be touched and sneezed on.
> At least you can _wash _salad ...



Perhaps the guard is actually to stop the salad drying out, by keeping the cold moist air trapped around it. 

Bread and croissants don't need to be kept psuedo-refrigerated.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 20, 2014)

Why my husband askes for milk and cookies whiles hes playing video games. 10 mins later I go downstairs to the kitchen to get these milk and cookies only to hear "I dont want them anymore, you took to long" Really? 10 mins is 'to long'?  Exuse me, you know we dont have tivo. My fucking bad for waiting for the show I was watching to get to commercial. Wouldnt be a big deal cuz I would have eaten them, but I cant due to the fact I dont drink milk. I can put the cookies back, but pouring milk back into the carton is a huge pain in the ass. Im not made of funnels goddammit.  Fuck.


----------



## BRN (Feb 20, 2014)

He wants you frustrated so that you'll be rougher tonight. Duh. ^^

Here's something I don't understand: offices. Given advances in communications and portable technology, what is the economic value of an office?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 20, 2014)

BRN said:


> He wants you frustrated so that you'll be rougher tonight. Duh. ^^
> 
> Here's something I don't understand: offices. Given advances in communications and portable technology, what is the economic value of an office?


Bitch plz, Im always rough.

Offices are still around so they can monitor your ass and keep you on point.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 20, 2014)

I don't understand whether I should be flattered or offended that somebody took the time to create a Twitter account based on the main character of my story (cool) and point out inconsistencies while saying that nobody cares about anything I do (ouch). I don't know who did this, so I don't know if it's just a friend with a twisted sense of humor or just a troll that wants to make me sink :/


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 20, 2014)

How people are not creeped out by suggestive cannibalism in TV commercials for products like Cinnamon Toast Crunch and Lay's potato chips.


----------



## KAS3519 (Feb 20, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> How people are not creeped out by suggestive cannibalism in TV commercials for products like Cinnamon Toast Crunch and Lay's potato chips.



... I've never thought about it that way before...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 20, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> How people are not creeped out by suggestive cannibalism in TV commercials for products like Cinnamon Toast Crunch and Lay's potato chips.


Lol, a friend and I were just talking about this the other day.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> I don't understand whether I should be flattered or offended that somebody took the time to create a Twitter account based on the main character of my story (cool) and point out inconsistencies while saying that nobody cares about anything I do (ouch). I don't know who did this, so I don't know if it's just a friend with a twisted sense of humor or just a troll that wants to make me sink :/



Obviously s/he cares about what you do in order to make a Twitter account.

What you can do is look at the inconsistencies and then fix them, then tweet back, "Thanks for the critique" or something like that.


----------



## Gnarl (Feb 20, 2014)

I just don't get it when I put a picture of rabbit on my FA and it gets more hits than half of the art works! Either I am not a good artist or people really like the bunnies!?!?????


----------



## Yarem4 (Feb 20, 2014)

Gnarl said:


> I just don't get it when I put a picture of rabbit on my FA and it gets more hits than half of the art works! Either I am not a good artist or people really like the bunnies!?!?????


It is a fact that the population of the internet is naturally attracted to cute animals, funny animals, funny people and people that fail at life. so it's probable that the bunny picture activated the "OMGSOCUUUTE" part of their brain which would explain the high amount of hits


----------



## GoetheFaust (Feb 21, 2014)

Tumblr social justice
Tumblr's need to be offended by everything
Tumblr (and the world) needing to find every imperfection of a person and hating them for it even if they're completely okay otherwise. People aren't perfect, everyone makes mistakes or says something completely uncalled for or terrible now and then. Everyone. Be mad, sort it out, move on.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 21, 2014)

Gnarl said:


> I just don't get it when I put a picture of rabbit on my FA and it gets more hits than half of the art works! Either I am not a good artist or people really like the bunnies!?!?????


Actual rapable beings are more relevant on fa than drawings of said rapable beings.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 21, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Obviously s/he cares about what you do in order to make a Twitter account.
> 
> What you can do is look at the inconsistencies and then fix them, then tweet back, "Thanks for the critique" or something like that.



Well, all inconsistencies are adressed at a moment or another, so that's not a real problem. Also, it is quite fun to interact with what basically amounts to your own Frankenstein's monster ^^ The only thing that really gets me is the account's description saying that nobody cares about the story, _even me_. Because spending 2 days nearly without thinking about anything else to the point I neglect nearly everything else proves that I don't care about my story, yeah right...

... I'm prolly overly sensible ^^'


----------



## Christel Shard (Feb 21, 2014)

I *don't* get it... 

First, a bit of background on my country:

Spain (Yes, the european country) is having a really tough recession due to the "2007 Breakdown" of the US Real State Bubble. When it bursted, we seriously thought that the breakdown would only last a few days. But the real drama begins when in 2008 the Country of Spain declared itself that it was going to rescue the banks La Caixa and Banesto. (Two small banks, known as cajas, which are most of the holders of the saving accounts of CataluÃ±a [a region of Spain] and the Canary Islands[another region of Spain]) What amazes me is that the credits, far from being paid, are being repratiated from South America (The low level of Interprofesional Minimum Wage is also going down everywhere) to the Spaniards to pay for it. We don't have money, and this is tolling on us. On top of that, we are discovering every day secret deals with real state constructors and business-men and business-women that paid "b money" to get special perks on the construction emplacements. Now that the "gold rush" is over, where did all that humongous amount of money go?

Here is my two cents. Why do we need to still pay all the banks with our tax money?

Christel Shard


----------



## Wax (Feb 21, 2014)

People who get all weird and yiffy IRL. Like the human embodiments of Gaia's Furry Den. What the heckie is with that?

Rappers' behaviours and stuff. I like stuff like this but I sure as hell don't understand it.

I also don't understand these gals at my school who have a load of flamboyant gay friends, and some dude was caught asking another guy out the other day and they started spreading the word that he was gay and I'm just sat there like: _"What the fuck?"
_If it was their friend in the position then they wouldn't exactly do that would they? Combined with the fact they insult the gay dude (homophobic insults and such) who was outed by them, and he has had minimal interaction with them during our tenure at the place just makes it worse.

Kinda makes me glad I'm saving my coming out until college. (UK college)



Aleu said:


> What you can do is look at the inconsistencies and then fix them, then  tweet back, "Thanks for the critique" or something like that.


Professionalism is the best way to go about it. Keep your cool and don't let them get to you. Since childhood I've had this major fear of people disliking me and I'm always wondering what people think of me and stuff. And if the person gives me a criticism I freak. As difficult as it is, you've just gotta say _"Thanks for the critique!" _or something along those lines. It's somewhat easier on the internet though.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 21, 2014)

Yup ^^ I usually do that anyway with most critiques, especially if they're constructive. Actually it is the first time in my three years writing I face such a situation, so it was kinda awkward, but it looks like the guy did just a one time joke. Haven't seen him pop up since.

Edit : okay, he popped back up and straight up called me "autistic". That's it, he's getting the boot. Whoever was behind clearly wasn't there to have fun but to attack me...


----------



## Rassah (Feb 21, 2014)

Christel Shard said:


> Here is my two cents. Why do we need to still pay all the banks with our tax money?



Bank money isn't owned or owed by fat bankers in tophats and monocles. The money they lent out on crappy loans was money that was deposited as saviings by other normal people. Also, banks are typically publicly owned, meaning stocks, and many of those stocks are included in mutual funds, and also owned by regular people as part of their retirement account. So, if banks are taken out, normal people's savings and retirements will be taken out too. Everything is very entertwined I'm afraid 


Thing I don't understand is people's urge to be stuck to a particular piece of land. This ranges from people who just don't want to move when things go bad, to people who practice outright extremist nationalism ("Our country is #1!!!"  "Why?"  "Fuck you! *physical violence*). If the area has seriously went to shit, get up and move. There's plenty of room on this planet. Why dig in your feet and want to ride it out, or feel ashamed as if you are betraying your patch of dirt by moving away?

(Called my childhood friend in Kiev, who is now a single mom with an 8yo, and no income because she works as a realestate saleswoman with no realestate sales in this situation, and offered to bring her to US for "vacation" for a month or two until it blows over. She refused and wants to sit it out.)


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 21, 2014)

Rassah said:


> Thing I don't understand is people's urge to be stuck to a particular piece of land. This ranges from people who just don't want to move when things go bad, to people who practice outright extremist nationalism ("Our country is #1!!!"  "Why?"  "Fuck you! *physical violence*). If the area has seriously went to shit, get up and move. There's plenty of room on this planet. Why dig in your feet and want to ride it out, or feel ashamed as if you are betraying your patch of dirt by moving away?



2 plausible reasons : either it is because they attach memories and stuff to the place they live in and can't leave it all behind that easily, or it just is the fear of not being able to survive, be it lack of funds or the lack of jobs they might be qualified enough to apply in.

If I knew I had a job opportunity that is 95% guaranteed to happen, I'd move from where I live... Buuuut seeing as how I can't even live on my own for I don't earn more than 100 euros/month (nope, I didn't miss any 0), well... I'm stuck...


----------



## Rassah (Feb 21, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> If I knew I had a job opportunity that is 95% guaranteed to happen, I'd move from where I live... Buuuut seeing as how I can't even live on my own for I don't earn more than 100 euros/month (nope, I didn't miss any 0), well... I'm stuck...



Almost afraid to ask what you do...


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 21, 2014)

I work as a freelance writer that is seriously underpaid, even by the job's standards. And since I don't have the strength to do much, I don't write a lot... but it's currently the only thing I've got and my only hope towards doing something that at least will earn me a decent wage (which, if everything goes to plan, should arrive in the next 2 months). Also, I can't find anything else, as I can barely go out without using a cane anymore, but still, I can't complain much, the sacrifices I'm making have been slowly paying off 

Edit : also, it made me see places I'd never think I'd see this soon and meet fantastic people, sooo... I feel really lucky right now.


----------



## Rassah (Feb 21, 2014)

Can those with artistic brains, such as writers and artists, learn to do more logical math things, like write software?


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 21, 2014)

Rassah said:


> Can those with artistic brains, such as writers and artists, learn to do more logical math things, like write software?



Ahah, well life would be so boring if there weren't any art and escapism to be had. You probably see me as some sort of dellusionnal nutter, and that would totally be fine, but if I can positively impact the lives of my readers with the stuff I write (which, as a matter of fact, has happened quite a few times in the past 3 years), then I can consider my job done. Also, my point of view is that of the guy who decides to waste his time in order to prevent other people from wasting theirs by saying what is good and what is bad according to my tastes, and that if they have similar tastes, they know where to spend their hard-earned money. It is a job as legitimate as any other... 

Though I totally reckon that I should try to earn more. Then again, it all depends if my plan goes well or not, otherwise, I'll just have to postpone the inevitable result. I want this job, and I'll have it, no matter the cost, be it my health ♪


----------



## soak (Feb 21, 2014)

Rassah said:


> Can those with artistic brains, such as writers and artists, learn to do more logical math things, like write software?


I can't do either.

I've never understood why white humans became racist towards blacks and turned them into slaves when the African Americans were actually here first.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 21, 2014)

Rassah said:


> Can those with artistic brains, such as writers and artists, learn to do more logical math things, like write software?


I compose music and am looking to go into computing.

So I bloody hope so. XD


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 21, 2014)

Besides, without creative people society wouldn't be the way it is now, so for better or worse, we deserve the right to be a short-term problem for society :3

(seriously though, I plan to study the basics of programming for this little game project that's running full steam in my mind. One day I'll know how to use a computorz ♪)


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2014)

Raptros said:


> I compose music and am looking to go into computing.
> 
> So I bloody hope so. XD


Music is more mathematically inclined than literature is.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 21, 2014)

Rassah said:


> Can those with artistic brains, such as writers and artists, learn to do more logical math things, like write software?



The two actually often go hand in hand. Notions that they are exclusive are historically recent.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 21, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> The two actually often go hand in hand. Notions that they are exclusive are historically recent.



Pretty much. Da Vinci says hi too. Besides, art has inspired countless technological advances. Without people such as Jules Vernes, some inventors wouldn't have had the necessary push to invent say, the submarine or the zeplin. So hooray for art ♫


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> The two actually often go hand in hand. Notions that they are exclusive are historically recent.



Doesn't explain why I'm mathematically impaired despite constant studying.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 21, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Music is more mathematically inclined than literature is.



yep, music is all math at it's heart. That's why we can use the terms "music math" and "music theory" interchangeably.


----------



## Rassah (Feb 21, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Ahah, well life would be so boring if there weren't any art and escapism to be had. You probably see me as some sort of dellusionnal nutter, ...



Not at all! I just know that there is a massive global demand for software developers, including for jobs you can do at home while working for someone on the other side of the globe, but I'm wondering if something as mundane as writing code can  be done by someone with a very creative side, without that someone committing suicide just to stop the boredom.

And while sure, there are plenty of examples of polymaths out there, from personal/anecdotal evidence it seems that those who are heavy into arts are not very mathematically and scientifically inclined (I.e. they suck at it), while those who are into sciences and such do love art and stories, but suck royally at writing them, since they end up sounding like engineering manuals describing a world and a plot, as opposed to being a captivating story.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Feb 21, 2014)

how one can lie about who they are and their life story to get attention and make themselves seem appealing
like
what the fuck man


----------



## Rassah (Feb 21, 2014)

Batsy said:


> how one can lie about who they are and their life story to get attention and make themselves seem appealing
> like
> what the fuck man



Yeah! Fucking ruins it for the rest of us with ACTUAL interesting life stories


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 21, 2014)

Why my first wakeup call is school saying "stay home" at friggin 5 AM.

I think I know why I'm tired now after a 12 hour sleep. Fuckin automated calls.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 22, 2014)

Rassah said:


> And while sure, there are plenty of examples of polymaths out there, from personal/anecdotal evidence it seems that those who are heavy into arts are not very mathematically and scientifically inclined (I.e. they suck at it), while those who are into sciences and such do love art and stories, but suck royally at writing them, since they end up sounding like engineering manuals describing a world and a plot, as opposed to being a captivating story.



As far as I'm concerned, I used to be very good at French college maths. I'd kill it in the exams, getting the highest mark possible, bacause I'm a logical kind of person, and that stuff was easy... Then, what most of you would actually call college happened. My marks were divided by 3, going from 18-20/20 to 6.  What happened ? I dunno myself, but I guess it's because my brain has quite a lot of problem associating concepts (or names... It takes me 3 to 6 months to get someone's name right) and considered "advanced level maths" like one too complex. This sobering wake up call, coupled with harder to understand physics class ruined my scolarity and made me go towards arts, where I still sucked, but I had enough liberty to be an asshat and get better marks for it.

So I guess it comes down to how brains can handle tasks and thus will prefer to hone skills they can adapt to rather than trying to be a "jack of all trades, master of none" type of guy...


----------



## Wax (Feb 22, 2014)

Rassah said:


> Not at all! I just know that there is a massive global demand for software developers, including for jobs you can do at home while working for someone on the other side of the globe, but I'm wondering if something as mundane as writing code can  be done by someone with a very creative side, without that someone committing suicide just to stop the boredom.


I wouldn't call writing code mundane. It may seem dull to some but there's a lot of fun to be had by others.


----------



## Jags (Feb 22, 2014)

soak said:


> I've never understood why white humans became racist towards blacks and turned them into slaves when the African Americans were actually here first.



Because they believed they had authority. And, god was on their side! 

I don't understand people who complain about something but do nothing about it. Saying it sucks won't make it better, yaknowwhatImean?


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 22, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Doesn't explain why I'm mathematically impaired despite constant studying.



It's not meant to explain that...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 22, 2014)

Assholes and opinions. I mean, they both smell like shit and certainly they must know this and yet, they still continue with it.


----------



## RedDagger (Feb 22, 2014)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Because they believed they had authority. And, god was on their side!
> 
> I don't understand people who complain about something but do nothing about it. Saying it sucks won't make it better, yaknowwhatImean?



Complaining about it helps, see, because it raises awareness for other people to act on it. 
Not like it's shifting the effort to other people. Nope. Totally helping. 

I don't understand how places/groups can become so racist, sexist, anti-semitic etc. and still totally believe that they're not and they're the bastion of morality. 

As in, you pretty much just said black people are inferior because they're black. How do you not understand that that's racist?


----------



## Phyllostachys (Feb 22, 2014)

Rassah said:


> Thing I don't understand is people's urge to be stuck to a particular piece of land. This ranges from people who just don't want to move when things go bad, to people who practice outright extremist nationalism ("Our country is #1!!!"  "Why?"  "Fuck you! *physical violence*). If the area has seriously went to shit, get up and move. There's plenty of room on this planet. Why dig in your feet and want to ride it out, or feel ashamed as if you are betraying your patch of dirt by moving away?



Well, in case of reluctance for immigration, I find it understandable considering that not all people have capacity or motivation for learning new language and adjusting to new culture. And one has to be competent above average in his or her field of expertise to succeed in foreign soil; employers generally prefer to hire someone who shares language and culture with them than those who do not. This fear for glass ceiling can also make people hesitate. And then, people find comfort from what they are familiar with.

For nationalism, I find it difficult to understand as well, and in fact, ridiculous. In case of Korea, I suspect that the history classes in public education is the culprit, which teaches delusional ideas about superiority of Korean culture, and how it is a moral obligation for Korean people to identify with their nation. This produces a bunch of idiots who fail to separate individual from nation.


----------



## Kosdu (Feb 22, 2014)

Nationlism to me is a form of pride that is better left untapped.

To me, I know a land, the wichitas, it is my home and I will not let it be ruined. I plan my future around returning there.
It is a fool who will turn to violence though.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 22, 2014)

Mr. Fox said:


> Assholes and opinions. I mean, they both smell like shit and certainly they must know this and yet, they still continue with it.



Assholes only differ from opinions in one respect, which is that opinions should be thoroughly examined.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 22, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Assholes only differ from opinions in one respect, which is that opinions should be thoroughly examined.



Well, I'd have to object to this statement, as you can detect cancers in colons, so assholes need to be thoroughly examined.

I rest my case and will now crash the ceiling with my jetpack, weeeee...


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Feb 22, 2014)

How the FUCK this happened:

http://www.nhl.com/gamecenter/en/recap?id=2013090029&navid=sb:recap


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 22, 2014)

Bond hybridisation, and lots of mathsy stuff.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Feb 22, 2014)

machine anthros.
like...why


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 22, 2014)

Batsy said:


> machine anthros.
> like...why


I don't look at art of 'em, but you gotta admit- when are robot mechs not cool?


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 22, 2014)

Why do people insist so much like faith that there are such things as "normal people"?

Everyone has their quirks, nobody is the same. Even if they behave at their prim and proper at all times (as much as that makes me think of them as a boring, brainwashed robot that follows society's strict rules of forced conformity) that doesn't make them normal, just polite.

So stop verbally shredding me when I say that normal people don't exist when you tell me to "act like a normal person". Especially when I'm at home. Seriously, who the fuck is around to judge me?

Just drives me nuts how blind people are. :V


----------



## Christel Shard (Feb 23, 2014)

Rassah said:


> Bank money isn't owned or owed by fat bankers in tophats and monocles. The money they lent out on crappy loans was money that was deposited as saviings by other normal people. Also, banks are typically publicly owned, meaning stocks, and many of those stocks are included in mutual funds, and also owned by regular people as part of their retirement account. So, if banks are taken out, normal people's savings and retirements will be taken out too. Everything is very entertwined I'm afraid



You are right, but the bank is killing the little progress the Spaniard economy is making. Mariano Rajoy is still denying our recession, and he as president has part of the reason: If we admit that we are in heavy recession, we would scare investors. They are already scared, seÃ±or Rajoy! They are not investing a cent on us, and the minimum interprofessional wage has been frozen again. This is not how you run a country! We need investors, and job producers, and lots of help. Germany and Switzerland have helped us while we were in the Recession of 1992, where the Internet bubble broke. But now they are looking at us over their shoulder, as if we were lepers, and no one wants to get a market share of the Spaniard Market.

Know that:

In health care: Leader investigators of the human genome, developing vaccines against malaria, tifus and other death-delivering sicknesses.
In construction: Only in Madrid they're spending over 1000 million euros on new houses, gardens and swimming pools, all for sale in 2016.
In logistics: 99% percent of the snail mail that comes from Middle East-Europe-Western Russia comes through a delivering system named Correos. http://www.correos.es
Phonographic industry: Leaders of the market, actually producing most of the DVD's and music CD's in Europe.

The list goes on and on: Read it at: http://www.madrid.org/ or http://www.lamoncloa.gob.es/home.htm


----------



## RedDagger (Feb 23, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Why do people insist so much like faith that there are such things as "normal people"?
> 
> Everyone has their quirks, nobody is the same. Even if they behave at their prim and proper at all times (as much as that makes me think of them as a boring, brainwashed robot that follows society's strict rules of forced conformity) that doesn't make them normal, just polite.
> 
> ...



In the sense of people being perfectly average then no, normal people don't 'exist'.

But when people say that they're mostly talking about being mostly average - everybody has their quirks, but then the rest of their nature is similar/the same to everyone else, and most of the time this is with regards to other people - no-one cares what you do alone, but with other people 'normal' people are generally respecting of societal norms. So it's perfectly fine to call someone abnormal if they just constantly hum loudly, for example, as this is against societal norms, and is noticeable by other people, and almost everybody doesn't do it. And societal norms are there so you don't generate negative emotion in people - annoyance, anger, embarrassment, anxiety, disgust etc. 

Only generally, though.

I don't understand pathological liars, or people who hold up a lie even though everyone knows they're lying and they're just making it worse for themselves. And then when they try to say 'fooled you!' they act surprised when everyone hates them.


----------



## dialup (Feb 23, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Why do people insist so much like faith that there are such things as "normal people"?
> 
> Everyone has their quirks, nobody is the same. Even if they behave at their prim and proper at all times (as much as that makes me think of them as a boring, brainwashed robot that follows society's strict rules of forced conformity) that doesn't make them normal, just polite.
> 
> ...



I don't think that statement is meant to be taken literally. It's basically just another way to say "behave in a socially acceptable manner" and whatnot. 

If someone enjoys being what you think is a boring brainwashed robot, you really shouldn't judge seeing as you don't seem to like being judged yourself. Honestly after all the years I've had my mental issues go untreated (as well as not learning any social skills whatsoever until recent years) I'm so glad when I can be "normal" for the most part. It certainly makes life easier for some of us when you can fit in with others.


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 23, 2014)

You know what I don't understand?
Why all these people see all these other people that are different colors than them, and LIKE it!
I mean, I'm only 107.


----------



## Carnau (Feb 23, 2014)

Batsy said:


> machine anthros.
> like...why



Why not? >_____>


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 23, 2014)

dialup said:


> I don't think that statement is meant to be taken literally. It's basically just another way to say "behave in a socially acceptable manner" and whatnot.
> 
> If someone enjoys being what you think is a boring brainwashed robot, you really shouldn't judge seeing as you don't seem to like being judged yourself. Honestly after all the years I've had my mental issues go untreated (as well as not learning any social skills whatsoever until recent years) I'm so glad when I can be "normal" for the most part. It certainly makes life easier for some of us when you can fit in with others.



I'm fine with being judged, I just think it's silly to be told how to act at home, because nobody is around TO judge me.


----------



## dialup (Feb 23, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I'm fine with being judged, I just think it's silly to be told how to act at home, because nobody is around TO judge me.



Ah, okay. Yeah that's kinda dumb. Sometimes I like to get drunk and dance around in wigs.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Feb 23, 2014)

I don't understand why there's people who are in support of gay rights or abortion rights, atheists, etc... and then joined the confurvatives live journal page. The confurvatives page clearly states it's for "100%" right-wing people and people who aren't liberal at all. Again, why associate yourself with people who don't support any of those issues (e.g atheism, gay marriage, abortion etc...) if you're strong about said issues you support and flaunt about it on your profile page. It's like they're members of the page just to troll the conservatives who are members themselves or something. If someone supports gay rights, abortion, evolution, tax increases, etc... then they aren't classified as conservatives. The only way it would make sense to be a member on a page like that, especially if you're pro-gay or whatever is to be okay with what other people believe in terms of them not believing in gay marriage, abortion, etc... How can some furry who's homosexual be fine with sharing a community with people who don't believe in any of those? It's like why be a member of a community with people you don't like and are likely going to fight with in the end and call them homophobic? Not only that, but the people who are actually conservatives can't even have the freedom of speech in their own community catered for them, because they have to watch out what they say in front of the people who are in support of said issues, since gay or abortion supporters wouldn't like the conservative people talking about how they don't believe in gay marriage or abortion. And I thought the whole reason why that page exists was to separate themselves from the other furs who are more leftist, or just not conservative or don't support traditional values?


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I don't understand why there's people who are in support of gay rights or abortion rights, atheists, etc... and then joined the confurvatives live journal page. The confurvatives page clearly states it's for "100%" right-wing people and people who aren't liberal at all. Again, why associate yourself with people who don't support any of those issues (e.g atheism, gay marriage, abortion etc...) if you're strong about said issues you support and flaunt about it on your profile page. It's like they're members of the page just to troll the conservatives who are members themselves or something. If someone supports gay rights, abortion, evolution, tax increases, etc... then they aren't classified as conservatives. The only way it would make sense to be a member on a page like that, especially if you're pro-gay or whatever is to be okay with what other people believe in terms of them not believing in gay marriage, abortion, etc... How can some furry who's homosexual be fine with sharing a community with people who don't believe in any of those? It's like why be a member of a community with people you don't like and are likely going to fight with in the end and call them homophobic? Not only that, but the people who are actually conservatives can't even have the freedom of speech in their own community catered for them, because they have to watch out what they say in front of the people who are in support of said issues, since gay or abortion supporters wouldn't like the conservative people talking about how they don't believe in gay marriage or abortion. And I thought the whole reason why that page exists was to separate themselves from the other furs who are more leftist, or just not conservative or don't support traditional values?



Perhaps they think you can be politically conservative without being homophobic, misogynistic, religious or ignorant.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Feb 23, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Perhaps they think you can be politically conservative without being homophobic, misogynistic, religious or ignorant.


 My point is, they're joining a community where there is likely people who are not supporting any of those or feel strong about traditional values, especially Christianity and traditional marriage. Do they generally feel they should dominate a conservative community with a non-conservative philosophy and drive anyone who's actually right-wing or who feel strong about traditional values away, or maybe they should find a place they actually fit in? The point of being conservative or right-wing is to value said traditions and not support the issues gays or social progressivists generally want supported. If they're gonna join a community full of conservatives, then they shouldn't expect members to be otherwise or have to change their mind for them. Why be apart of a community with people that are going to make them unhappy? Sure there are people who are generally conservative, but support very little social pregressivism, but don't act surprised or pissed off when you see some member of a conservative community stand up for traditional marriage (man & woman) and are pro-life as well, because they're in a community that's catered for them anyway and shouldn't have to change their mind. Also, don't join a community, a conservative community and pretend liberals are horrible people when liberals are the ones who are generally supporting gays, abortion, etc.... (the rights they want).


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> My point is, they're joining a community where there is likely people who are not supporting any of those or feel strong about traditional values, especially Christianity and traditional marriage. Do they generally feel they should dominate a conservative community with a non-conservative philosophy and drive anyone who's actually right-wing or who feel strong about traditional values away, or maybe they should find a place they actually fit in? The point of being conservative or right-wing is to value said traditions and not support the issues gays or social progressivists generally want supported. If they're gonna join a community full of conservatives, then they shouldn't expect members to be otherwise or have to change their mind for them. Why be apart of a community with people that are going to make them unhappy? Sure there are people who are generally conservative, but support very little social pregressivism, but don't act surprised or pissed off when you see some member of a conservative community stand up for traditional marriage (man & woman) and are pro-life as well, because they're in a community that's catered for them anyway and shouldn't have to change their mind. Also, don't join a community, a conservative community and pretend liberals are horrible people when liberals are the ones who are generally supporting gays, abortion, etc.... (the rights they want).



I'd like to imagine furries tend to be the sort who, even if they're socially conservative, don't tend to be homophobic or misogynistic and that, even in a conservative furry community [confurvative is a very cute name, incidentally] you are unlikely to come across such throw-backs. 

I think the take home message is that, whatever right-wing is, it's not all about 1950's family values, that the point of being a conservative* isn't *to marginalise homosexuals etc.


----------



## Migoto Da (Feb 23, 2014)

I have always had rather republican/conservative fiscal opinions, but I have always, always said that I would vote Democrat. Specifically because I'd like to have rights along with a good financial status.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Feb 23, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I'd like to imagine furries tend to be the sort who, even if they're socially conservative, don't tend to be homophobic or misogynistic and that, even in a conservative furry community [confurvative is a very cute name, incidentally] you are unlikely to come across such throw-backs.
> 
> I think the take home message is that, whatever right-wing is, it's not all about 1950's family values, that the point of being a conservative* isn't *to marginalise homosexuals etc.


 but right-wingers or social conservatives generally don't believe in gay marriage, so doesn't it technically make them homophobic?





Migoto Da said:


> I have always had rather republican/conservative fiscal opinions, but I have always, always said that I would vote Democrat. Specifically because I'd like to have rights along with a good financial status.


 In elections, I usually side with the republicans, but while having some homo/bi-tendencies, I am okay with people not believing in gay marriage as being moral, and I am more pro-life than I am pro-choice, so there's that. I just think furfags should expect people to not be all ideal about their rights in a conservative community or go somewhere that supports what they support more so. I'm not totally sure how they treat each other or think of each other in the confurvatives community, but I just didn't think it made sense to join forces with a political philosophy of people who aren't always for gay marriage and other issues. Though, something funny, was that there was a gay conservative guy I believe who defended what Robertson said about homosexuals with the whole duck dynasty interview controversy, because he believed in his freedom of speech.


----------



## Distorted (Feb 23, 2014)

Well when you have right wing Conservatives like Michele Bachmann, Bill O'Riley, House Speaker Jonh Boehner, Rush Limbaugh, Sarah Palin, entire staff at Fox news, Ted Nugent, and the rest of the GOP, it's kinda hard to see them as credible. 

I've only met one person who considered themselves Conservative and also appeared sensible and business oriented in their ideology. I can't have a conversation with the rest of them without hearing a Bible citation in the mix. Plus they kinda scare me. I know they're not all like that, but it gets creepy how most Conservatives come to their conclusions.


----------



## KyryK (Feb 23, 2014)

I really don't understand why Family Guy is still on the air. The show's turned into complete and utter shit, it's just garbage now.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> *but right-wingers or social conservatives generally don't believe in gay marriage, so doesn't it technically make them homophobic?*
> 
> 
> 
> In elections, I usually side with the republicans, but while having some homo/bi-tendencies, I am okay with people not believing in gay marriage as being moral, and I am more pro-life than I am pro-choice, so there's that. I just think furfags should expect people to not be all ideal about their rights in a conservative community or go somewhere that supports what they support more so. I'm not totally sure how they treat each other or think of each other in the confurvatives community, but I just didn't think it made sense to join forces with a political philosophy of people who aren't always for gay marriage and other issues. Though, something funny, was that there was a gay conservative guy I believe who defended what Robertson said about homosexuals with the whole duck dynasty interview controversy, because he believed in his freedom of speech.



Many of them are, [although I'm being careful to avoid stereotyping]. Opposing equal marriage or having a prejudicial attitude towards homosexuals is not a criterion for being a conservative. 

Just like being a fan of pablo picasso is not a criterion for liking art, even if many people who like art also happen to like picasso.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Feb 23, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Many of them are, [although I'm being careful to avoid stereotyping]. Opposing equal marriage or having a prejudicial attitude towards homosexuals is not a criterion for being a conservative.
> 
> Just like being a fan of pablo picasso is not a criterion for liking art, even if many people who like art also happen to like picasso.


 I understand that, but how do gay supporting conservatives handle the conservatives who don't support it when they are joined together in a conservative community? Are they going to argue each other about it, or do they just focus on what makes them related to each other or what they both can agree upon? 


Find it funny how I happen to find this recently made article today: http://nationalreport.net/furries-s...ge-new-bedfellows-conservative-right-wingers/


----------



## Aleu (Feb 23, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I understand that, but how do gay supporting conservatives handle the conservatives who don't support it when they are joined together in a conservative community? Are they going to argue each other about it, or do they just focus on what makes them related to each other or what they both can agree upon?


They just call them liberal scum and ignore them.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Feb 23, 2014)

Rassah said:


> Can those with artistic brains, such as writers and artists, learn to do more logical math things, like write software?



can those who criticize people with artistic brains, whom say they should learn to do more logical math things like write software, please realize that not everyone is suited to write software or take on the field of mathematics and that it's OK if you don't know math and tech things?


----------



## Aleu (Feb 23, 2014)

Batsy said:


> can those who criticize people with artistic brains, whom say they should learn to do more logical math things like write software, please realize that not everyone is suited to write software or take on the field of mathematics and that it's OK if you don't know math and tech things?



Of course not because artists need to be more useful in society >:V


----------



## Jabberwocky (Feb 23, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Of course not because artists need to be more useful in society >:V



psh we work just as hard as anyone to gain our dough and week's worth of bread >:V


----------



## 1000bluntz (Feb 23, 2014)

Why do people continue to use the world socialism when they have absolutely no idea what it means ?


----------



## Aleu (Feb 23, 2014)

http://www.imdb.com/media/rm1748357120/tt2337576?ref_=tt_ov_i#

WHY


----------



## Distorted (Feb 23, 2014)

Batsy said:


> can those who criticize people with artistic brains, whom say they should learn to do more logical math things like write software, please realize that not everyone is suited to write software or take on the field of mathematics and that it's OK if you don't know math and tech things?



I wish I could reroll for stats. I can decipher chemical formulas and do calculus, but I can't read to save my life.



Aleu said:


> http://www.imdb.com/media/rm1748357120/tt2337576?ref_=tt_ov_i#
> 
> WHY



Jesus Christ.....just let sleeping dogs lie. This is terrible...


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 24, 2014)

Aleu said:


> http://www.imdb.com/media/rm1748357120/tt2337576?ref_=tt_ov_i#
> 
> WHY



I remember Scooby having a lot of celebrity cameos, i.e. Harlem Globetrotters, Three Stooges, Motherfucking Batman, so I don't see WWE being any different.

On a different note, why would you order _soup _â€‹as your main dish at an expensive restaurant? Why!?


----------



## Rassah (Feb 24, 2014)

Batsy said:


> can those who criticize people with artistic brains, whom say they should learn to do more logical math things like write software, please realize that not everyone is suited to write software or take on the field of mathematics and that it's OK if you don't know math and tech things?



I don't know, as I wasn't criticizing. You'll have to ask those people, whoever they are 

Things I don't understand:

Why people think the only two political positions are right-wing/conservative and left-wing/liberal (I am neither).

Why do people think supporting the 2nd amendment is a conservative position instead of a liberal one?

For that matter, why are things that we used to think of as liberal are now becoming conservative in the original sense of the word (resistance to change)?

And, most importantly of all, why you are told to "grow up!" I got to 16, I was fine there, and I'm OK staying there, and would rather keep being silly and having fun.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Feb 24, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I wish I could reroll for stats. I can decipher chemical formulas and do calculus, but I can't read to save my life.



I am the opposite. I can read a 600 page book like it's nothing. But slap a chemical formula or an algebraic function in front of me, I will take the first way ticket to NopeVille.



Rassah said:


> I don't know, as I wasn't criticizing. You'll have to ask those people, whoever they are



of course you're not criticizing you only pointed out the fact that artists are supposed to learn something you deem "logical" and clearly look down on those who don't know these "logical" skills in accordance to your own beliefs.


----------



## KyryK (Feb 24, 2014)

Branded chavwear. Why in the hell would someone buy a pair of tracksuit bottoms that cost as much or even more than a cheap suit?


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 24, 2014)

Prolly because it proves to your peers that you have money and are hip to get in the group... I dunno, they've got too much money to throw out of windows I guess.

OT, I don't understand why we have spring weather. We're in February, dang it !


----------



## Wither (Feb 24, 2014)

I don't think I understand life....




Like literally biology. I know the diploids and the haploids and the zygotes and the DNA, RNA, mRNA, tRNA, rRNA, and all what happens and shit. 
but
How did it get so complex? I mean, cells are pretty damn intelligent. I guess the, er, I forgot what the bases of DNA are made of but anyways; I guess they just form that way just... correctly. 
IT IS BLOWING MY MIND OKAY.
Don't know why I'm even thinking about this thou-
Oh I remember. Six raped Egg and it all went down hill from there. Egg (like a bird's) fertilization is not that arousing, lemme just say.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 24, 2014)

Wither said:


> I don't think I understand life....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To err towards a simplified explanation, that's what ~4bn years of evolution gets you.



TheMetalVelocity said:


> I understand that, but how do gay  supporting conservatives handle the conservatives who don't support it  when they are joined together in a conservative community? Are they  going to argue each other about it, or do they just focus on what makes  them related to each other or what they both can agree upon?
> 
> 
> Find it funny how I happen to find this recently made article today: http://nationalreport.net/furries-s...ge-new-bedfellows-conservative-right-wingers/



I'm not sure, although I'm now tempted to enter some such community and troll them by being ridiculously furry everywhere in order to find out. x3


----------



## RedDagger (Feb 24, 2014)

1000bluntz said:


> Why do people continue to use the world socialism when they have absolutely no idea what it means ?



Because they want to sound like they have an educated opinion on something they know nothing about; see Dunning-Kruger effect. 

Why oh why do people associate ignorance with stupidity, how's anyone going to learn new things when they don't know what's wrong?


----------



## Carnau (Feb 24, 2014)

Wither said:


> I don't think I understand life....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Physiology is such a bitch like that.


----------



## Rassah (Feb 24, 2014)

Batsy said:


> of course you're not criticizing you only pointed out the fact that artists are supposed to learn something you deem "logical" and clearly look down on those who don't know these "logical" skills in accordance to your own beliefs.



No I didn't. That's how Aleu understood it, and you apparently took her word for it. Maybe I worded it awkardly, too, so maybe it's my fault, but read it again. I never said anyone is supposed to do anything. Hell, my entire philosophy is that people aren't "supposed" to do anything at all. I was merely asking how possible it is for someone with a heavily artistic breain to learn something more logical, like programming. A valid question, I think, since I know people who are into art who just can't wrap their heads around math, people who are scientists who write horrible stories, and me being a polymath (I am both artistic and logical, though tend towards logical), I don't have an understanding of either. Closest thing I ever got to that was that I just couldn't "get" chemistry, though that may have been because it bored me to tears.

So I have no clue where in the *bleep* you are getting these ideas about me from, especially with regards to "looking down on people." I honestly do not have enough fucks to look down on people. Even with Aleu, if she seems grumpy, then her personality is just grumpy. Who cares?

OT: Why are people so sensitive that when someone might ask a question, even if it's a personal question about something the person simply doesn't understand, that they take it as a personal affront to their own being? Like, if a 5 year old asks an old lady, "Why do you have wrinkles?" that's somewhat considered ok, but only because the kid is "too young to know any better," but is still thought of as something personal the kid should be ashamed of. What if the kid just wanted to know why some people have wrinkles?


----------



## Aleu (Feb 24, 2014)

Rassah said:


> No I didn't. That's how Aleu understood it, and you apparently took her word for it.



Or maybe, because you have a track record for insulting people, that's how she also took it? How about instead of blaming OTHER people for what you write, try NOT writing like an asshole if you don't wanted to be regarded as one.


----------



## Rassah (Feb 24, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Or maybe, because you have a track record for insulting people, that's how she also took it?



But, I don't insult people. I only insult you  And only because you have a tendency to take whatever I say in the worst possible context or interpretation. Which I'm not making any easier, because with others I can be nice, if at times direct, while with you I seem to have a knack at making purposeful but very subtle jabs at times.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 25, 2014)

Rassah said:


> But, I don't insult people. I only insult you  And only because you have a tendency to take whatever I say in the worst possible context or interpretation. Which I'm not making any easier, because with others I can be nice, if at times direct, while with you I seem to have a knack at making purposeful but very subtle jabs at times.



Oh truly you've never insulted anyone else here


Do you ever stop to consider that maybe you are saying things in an assholish manner? You can't make jabs like saying that I'll bitch at someone even though that wasn't the case, and then cry about how I'm calling you out for being a fuckhead.

If you're going to be an asshole, at least have the balls to own up to it. Otherwise, stop playing the victim and blaming the person you're being a dick to.


----------



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Feb 25, 2014)

Rassah said:


> But, I don't insult people. I only insult you  And only because you have a tendency to take whatever I say in the worst possible context or interpretation. Which I'm not making any easier, because with others I can be nice, if at times direct, while with you I seem to have a knack at making purposeful but very subtle jabs at times.



I don't like most of the people on the forums; but I never insult them, I try to stay friendly, and try to avoid making it known I don't like that person.
Basically my advice is try to remain professional the best you can, on FAF you need to be thick skinned.
Alot of people here get on my nerves too, but try to remain calm & if you end up being wrong ADMIT you were wrong.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 25, 2014)

I just _don't _understand how brains work. When you need them most during the day, they work kinda okay, but when night falls are you're on the brink of collapsing, then it starts acting wild and you get ten times more efficient. Maybe it's based on the survival skills we have acquired over he milleniums, but still, it kinda sucks that I can only write with my best style possible when I'm on the verge of passing out ^^'


----------



## RedDagger (Feb 25, 2014)

Either that or you think you're writing really well, wake up, read and realise you just took a metaphorical dump on three sheets of paper. Happened more than I'd have wanted it to, but it's helped before. I think, anyway, since I might have been tired when I read over them as well.

Related to sleep, I don't understand why it can be so hard to sleep when you feel so damn tired. There's something wrong when you start measuring the time since getting into bed in hours.


----------



## Wax (Feb 25, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Oh truly you've never insulted anyone else here


Bad news to Rassah on that 'bitcoin' front...

In seriousness though Rassah, it's really not difficult to state your opinion without insulting whoever has a different opinion.



Crystal_the_Vixen said:


> I don't like most of the people on the  forums; but I never insult them, I try to stay friendly, and try to  avoid making it known I don't like that person.
> Basically my advice is try to remain professional the best you can, on FAF you need to be thick skinned.
> Alot of people here get on my nerves too, but try to remain calm & if you end up being wrong ADMIT you were wrong.



It's the internet, and you don't know these people IRL. It's not worth getting angry/personal over to the point where you dislike them. Still, good for you for not making it obvious.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 25, 2014)

Alright guys, stop it now.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 25, 2014)

RedDagger said:


> Either that or you think you're writing really well, wake up, read and realise you just took a metaphorical dump on three sheets of paper. Happened more than I'd have wanted it to, but it's helped before. I think, anyway, since I might have been tired when I read over them as well.



That is a possibility. Then again, it does follow the general outline I had planned, and I do explain what would've been considered a plothole. Sure, the way I did it seems like a total cop-out to me, but for now it does look fine. Guess I'll have to see with my test-readers to measure the impact of this peculiar situation.


----------



## idejtauren (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't understand what about using a sidewalk is so difficult for people.

Yeah, maybe you wouldn't almost get squished by a bus against the snowbank if you used the sidewalk that is completely devoid of snow and vehicles.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Feb 26, 2014)

How the furry fandom turns straight people gay or bi. One minute their straight, next minute they change their orientation as bi after it said straight. The furry fandom is the only proven way to change someone's sexual orientation.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 26, 2014)

Latent homosexuality that surfaces because there's lots of homosexual porn and nobody tells you you're going to burn in hell for looking at it.


----------



## RedDagger (Feb 26, 2014)

It certainly is strange just how many people in the fandom aren't heterosexual. It's also something I never hear as part of the stereotypes, but then I'd be expecting stereotypes to be accurate. 

I don't understand why my keyboard, when hit mildly in the backspace key area (like when typing quickly) will manage to activate the insert key. Stop it keyboard, no-one wants the insert key.
Also what are the six keys to the right of backspace for, apart from delete (which is on the keypad as well)? I can seem to replace them all with the mouse...


----------



## Carnau (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't understand who ho was phone. Just exactly who. .__.
We have this one bastard calling us all the time and they hang up as soon as we say "hello?"


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Feb 26, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Latent homosexuality that surfaces because there's lots of homosexual porn and nobody tells you you're going to burn in hell for looking at it.


 I don't understand how finding attraction to male animal anthros automatically makes you attracted to human guys as well. I sometimes hear people were originally straight until they became gay or bi after they looked at furry porn. Unless, because the characters happen to be male, they attach that to their real sexual orientation, like, "I like M/M furry porn, I guess I am bi" type of thing, but they really don't like human males all that much.


----------



## Jags (Feb 26, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> How the furry fandom turns straight people gay or bi. One minute their straight, next minute they change their orientation as bi after it said straight. The furry fandom is the only proven way to change someone's sexual orientation.



It's not the furry fandom, It's Six/Brn. :L


I don't understand why nobody understands that, when I am wearing noise-cancelling headphones, I shockingly cannot hear them - and subsequently get offended when I don't answer a question they asked me, since I neither heard nor saw them.


----------



## Wither (Feb 26, 2014)

Jags said:


> It's not the furry fandom, It's Six/Brn. :L


Ickyburd is another one. It was Icky + Six for me. 

How the fuck do they do that? ._.,,


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Feb 26, 2014)

Jags said:


> It's not the furry fandom, It's Six/Brn. :L


 huh? I don't even..... what's six/brn mean? I'm retarded.


----------



## 1000bluntz (Feb 26, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> How the furry fandom turns straight people gay or bi. One minute their straight, next minute they change their orientation as bi after it said straight. The furry fandom is the only proven way to change someone's sexual orientation.



Cuz sexual orientation is a social construct and pictures of two male dragons fucking provides the individual with a whole new perspective!


----------



## Wither (Feb 26, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> huh? I don't even..... what's six/brn mean? I'm retarded.


http://www.furaffinity.net/user/six~~/ 
http://forums.furaffinity.net/members/39902-BRN
:I


----------



## Aleu (Feb 26, 2014)

Furries don't make people gay. They just make them like penises.


----------



## Wither (Feb 26, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Furries don't make people gay. They just make them like penises.


Mmm.. true.
However, I still have a thing for them wolfaboos~
Er, talking of their, uh, bread baking skills of course.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 26, 2014)

Wither said:


> Mmm.. true.
> However, I still have a thing for them wolfaboos~
> Er, talking of their, uh, bread baking skills of course.


I can bake a bread so hard~


----------



## Jags (Feb 26, 2014)

Aleu said:


> I can bake a bread so hard~





Got the -uh- perfect conditions for it to rise eh?


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Feb 26, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Furries don't make people gay. They just make them like penises.


 So it's really just peer pressure from the fandom? They aren't really gay, just convincing themselves? If a straight guy can convince himself that he became gay after being a furry, can a gay guy convince himself that he became straight after being in a straight camp?


----------



## Aleu (Feb 26, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> So it's really just peer pressure from the fandom? They aren't really gay, just convincing themselves? If a straight guy can convince himself that he became gay after being a furry, can a gay guy convince himself that he became straight after being in a straight camp?



No


----------



## Rassah (Feb 26, 2014)

Furry art takes a male dude, dresses him up in fur, and makes him look so adorably cute that you just no longer give a shit about the penis still attached to him. It's all a trap!


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 26, 2014)

Rassah said:


> Furry art takes a male dude, dresses him up in fur, and makes him look so adorably cute that you just no longer give a shit about the penis still attached to him. It's all a trap!


Ermahgerd yall so fluffeh

oshitizattapenis


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 27, 2014)

is it weird then that I've been involved in the fandom for ~3 years and I'm still totally straight?


----------



## Rassah (Feb 27, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> is it weird then that I've been involved in the fandom for ~3 years and I'm still totally straight?



I joined in 1993. I only went full gay in 1996. It'll happen any day now. Probably with surprise sex.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 27, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> is it weird then that I've been involved in the fandom for ~3 years and I'm still totally straight?



The pink beard says otherwise :V


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 27, 2014)

Aleu said:


> The pink beard says otherwise :V



I was supposed to be red! 

And the beard's been all kinds of colors: red, blue, purple, green, hell, it was even a German flag (Black/Red/Gold) for about two months last year.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Feb 27, 2014)

Rassah said:


> I joined in 1993. I only went full gay in 1996. It'll happen any day now. Probably with surprise sex.


 I don't see how someone can go from fully straight to fully gay. They must be bi-sexual, and then just happen to choose guys instead of girls.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 27, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I was supposed to be red!
> 
> And the beard's been all kinds of colors: red, blue, purple, green, hell, it was even a German flag (Black/Red/Gold) for about two months last year.



Wait wut ? Wasn't me I swear !

More seriously, The German flag sure has some amazing colours to dye your beard to. Was there any special event that made you do it ?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 27, 2014)

^not really,I'm just  a proud Prussian.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't understand why white people in America get really loud-n-proud about whatever heritage they had like a century or five before them. St Patrick's day is the silliest, everyone comes out raving about how they're 1/16th Irish.



sniperfreak223 said:


> ^not really,I'm just  a proud Prussian.



If you identify as Prussian, wouldn't you be using the colours of Prussia or at least Imperial Germany?


----------



## Jags (Feb 27, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I don't see how someone can go from fully straight to fully gay. They must be bi-sexual, and then just happen to choose guys instead of girls.



There's multiple sexual orientation surveys for the furrydom over years showing people making the progression. It's quite astonishing really. Now, if I could only be bothered to go look for one to make my point....


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 28, 2014)

Gibby said:


> I don't understand why white people in America get really loud-n-proud about whatever heritage they had like a century or five before them. St Patrick's day is the silliest, everyone comes out raving about how they're 1/16th Irish.
> 
> 
> 
> If you identify as Prussian, wouldn't you be using the colours of Prussia or at least Imperial Germany?



Well, Prussia is presently part of the BRD, so I figured I'd just use the colors of the current flag of the BRD. It's hard enough to describe to outsiders that there's more than one kind of German, and I just don't like being lumped in with the Bavarians that everyone in the USA thinks represent all Germans. That, and black/red/gold was easier to pull off with hair dyes in my beard.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 28, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Well, Prussia is presently part of the BRD, so I figured I'd just use the colors of the current flag of the BRD. It's hard enough to describe to outsiders that there's more than one kind of German, and I just don't like being lumped in with the Bavarians that everyone in the USA thinks represent all Germans. That, and black/red/gold was easier to pull off with hair dyes in my beard.



Believe it or not, this is the first time I heard of beard-dyeing.

I wish I had a beard.

I'd hide small useful things in it.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 28, 2014)

Gibby said:


> Believe it or not, this is the first time I heard of beard-dyeing.
> 
> I wish I had a beard.
> 
> I'd hide small useful things in it.



This fucking guy
http://images.fineartamerica.com/im...arrell-autograph-photo-charles-johnson-jr.jpg
Dimebag Fucking Darrel


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 28, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> This fucking guy
> http://images.fineartamerica.com/im...arrell-autograph-photo-charles-johnson-jr.jpg
> Dimebag Fucking Darrel



It's been a while since I last listened to Pantera. 0: Then again I only have the Vulgar Display of Power album.


----------



## Rassah (Feb 28, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I don't see how someone can go from fully straight to fully gay. They must be bi-sexual, and then just happen to choose guys instead of girls.



Was all, "Meh, I guess I like girls, cause it's the 'normal' thing to do," but was very much into tomboy types.
Then fell in love with an dated a "girl" online for a few month (on a MUCK >.<). Then found out it wasn't a girl, and was all "Meh, I don't care. Person is still same person I fell in love with."
Then was all "Penis! Yeah!"

I'm bi though.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Feb 28, 2014)

Rassah said:


> Was all, "Meh, I guess I like girls, cause it's the 'normal' thing to do," but was very much into tomboy types.
> Then fell in love with an dated a "girl" online for a few month (on a MUCK >.<). Then found out it wasn't a girl, and was all "Meh, I don't care. Person is still same person I fell in love with."
> Then was all "Penis! Yeah!"
> 
> I'm bi though.


 It's mostly the fetishes that turn people gay or bi it seems. It's like straight people find the aspects of people/characters attractive that make them less heterosexual than usual, and then go from there to convince themselves that their orientation changed extremely, but I don't see how it would make someone drop women all together and say "men all the way!", at least for the people who become "totally gay" after being heterosexual. How do girls all of a sudden become unattractive pieces of meat? I am not talking about people who were bi/gay before entering the furry fandom, I am talking about the ones upon entering and staying. Is it the focus on the homosexual tendencies that make them not see or realize what's so attractive about women anymore, because of being surrounded by sexual guys? Also, how come you never see gay people turn straight? I'd love to find out if there ever was a homosexual person who became straight or bi for that matter. It's a mind boggling thing.


----------



## Maejin (Feb 28, 2014)

every single thing! so... I'm not trying to understand anymore so I don't loose my time 
I'm just keeping living until I die oh yeaaaa.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 28, 2014)

Rassah said:


> I joined in 1993. I only went full gay in 1996. It'll happen any day now. Probably with surprise sex.


I just did some simple math, to my surprise Ive been active in the fandom for 18 years now.  Im a furry pro.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 1, 2014)

Too much of my subject. :\ Apparently a couple of the third years had psycho break downs last year, so I'm guessing it doesn't get any better either.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Mar 1, 2014)

d.batty said:


> I just did some simple math, to my surprise Ive been active in the fandom for 18 years now.  Im a furry pro.


Wow, you're a gramps.

You've been in here longer than I've been alive!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 1, 2014)

So if I stay here longer, will I turn gay?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 1, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> So if I stay here longer, will I turn gay?



Apparently...

but I still feel pretty straight right now.


----------



## RedDagger (Mar 1, 2014)

Well now I just hope the next survey shows time in the fandom vs sexuality. Either staying in the fandom means more likely to not be hetero, or there's a higher fraction of non-heteros interested in the fandom than in the general population. How this could actually be useful, I don't know. 

Now I just need to understand why I'm so interested in random statistics and numbers and I'll be set.


----------



## dialup (Mar 1, 2014)

I don't understand why I find certain 80s cartoon robots to be sexually appealing. 

I have this weird sexual attraction to semi-trucks because of it (I'm seriously not kidding). WHY.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Mar 1, 2014)

RedDagger said:


> Well now I just hope the next survey shows time in the fandom vs sexuality. Either staying in the fandom means more likely to not be hetero, or there's a higher fraction of non-heteros interested in the fandom than in the general population. How this could actually be useful, I don't know.
> 
> Now I just need to understand why I'm so interested in random statistics and numbers and I'll be set.


 The fandom is jailhouse gay.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 1, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> Wow, you're a gramps.
> 
> You've been in here longer than I've been alive!


Fuck you buddeh! Im only 31!
Respect your elders and stay off my goddamn lawn!
Jesus tap dancing christ, teenagers these days...


----------



## funky3000 (Mar 1, 2014)

If there's anything causing a correlation between staying in the fandom and becoming gay after some time, I'd say its the sheer density of gays around here. There's a lot more gays to straights here than I've seen anywhere else, I wouldn't be surprised that this much exposure could change someone like that.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Mar 1, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I don't see how someone can go from fully straight to fully gay. They must be bi-sexual, and then just happen to choose guys instead of girls.



I can agree partly to this because I was first bisexual before realizing I was pansexual.
But I partly disagree because sexuality is a tricky thing and it can happen differently for everyone. ^^


----------



## KAS3519 (Mar 1, 2014)

I don't understand how people react to my handwriting. 
It's either "Your handwriting is literally calligraphy!" or "How can you read that shit?" There is no middle ground.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 2, 2014)

Nintendo's inability to come up with a less solipsisit Gary Stu-ish plot for Pokemon games. I enjoy the travel aspects of the game, the varied regions, and some of the offbeat characters, but I know we can put two and two together. A trainer should not be able to win regional championships, solve ancient mysteries that professors could not understand, disband large criminal organizations, and capture Pokemon that are thought of as gods or legends, before being of legal drinking age. Ultimately, you have to ask, if a child can do all these things, then shouldn't they already have been finished? Wouldn't the possession of Pokemon able to rend the space-time fabric or flood the entire world with water be of ANY interest to the governments/military forces of the Pokemon world?


----------



## RabidLynx (Mar 2, 2014)

Why people become transgender.

I don't hate or judge people who are transgender, and I understand why they are doing what they are doing. "I feel like a woman inside of a man" and vice versa. Seriously, I understand. I used to think I would be better off if I was the opposite gender. So yeah, I get it. But eventually, I learned to just not give a crap about whats between my legs and just like what I like. I don't know why it seems like you can only be masculine or feminine. I mean men can either say "I'm masculine" or "I'm feminine". AKA "I'm straight" or "I'm gay". I'm not trying to be offend anybody, but most of the time straight men are masculine and gay men are feminine. It's just what it is. But then, the masculine dude HAS to like manly things like sports and hot girls and cool cars. He feels like he can't like one thing that is feminine. And same for the feminine guy. It's also that way for girls, if you're a girly girl then you HAVE to like pink and dresses and cute guys, and if you think something masculine, lets say camouflage or something,  looks cool you think "Oh no, can't like that, everybody will think I'm lesbian/some other stupid reason" and will try to convince themselves they don't like it. Tomboys HAVE to like masculine things, they can't wear a dress they like, it out of character.

What I'm trying to say is, I think a lot of time people feel restrained because of their gender or their gender identity. They can either be masculine or feminine, they can't be both. But I don't think that is true. For a long time, I told myself I was masculine, I liked only masculine things. Then I realized how much I loved the color purple. I told myself I couldn't like that, it's too feminine, I'm supposed to be masculine what the crap am I doing I should be liking black and blue and orange not this stupid purple crap. Then I realized I secretly liked a ton of things that are feminine. Eventually I just said "screw it, I like what I like". Now I pretty much like whatever I want to like. I don't let my genitals get in the way of what I like. The only way they affect my life is which bathroom I go in.

So, that's why I don't understand transgenders. Why go through the whole process of changing your gender and face being called names and insults and being shunned, when you can just say "screw it", forget about your genitals, and just like what you like? Like I said, I don't hate transgenders, I won't hate you. It just seems like a waste of time to me...


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 2, 2014)

RabidLynx said:


> Why people become transgender.
> 
> I don't hate or judge people who are transgender, and I understand why they are doing what they are doing. "I feel like a woman inside of a man" and vice versa. Seriously, I understand. I used to think I would be better off if I was the opposite gender. So yeah, I get it. But eventually, I learned to just not give a crap about whats between my legs and just like what I like. I don't know why it seems like you can only be masculine or feminine. I mean men can either say "I'm masculine" or "I'm feminine". AKA "I'm straight" or "I'm gay". I'm not trying to be offend anybody, but most of the time straight men are masculine and gay men are feminine. It's just what it is. But then, the masculine dude HAS to like manly things like sports and hot girls and cool cars. He feels like he can't like one thing that is feminine. And same for the feminine guy. It's also that way for girls, if you're a girly girl then you HAVE to like pink and dresses and cute guys, and if you think something masculine, lets say camouflage or something,  looks cool you think "Oh no, can't like that, everybody will think I'm lesbian/some other stupid reason" and will try to convince themselves they don't like it. Tomboys HAVE to like masculine things, they can't wear a dress they like, it out of character.
> 
> ...



I don't pretend to understand them either. But I think it might have something with having a strong impression from youth of someone of an opposite sex, driving them later to desire to be that sex. Somewhat related to that, I enjoyed Gamble and Huff's music, the writings of Garvey, DuBois, Carmichael etc. but I couldn't help but think that if it was destined for me to like them, I would've looked like them. I decided to take the initiative and on August 7, 2013 the day I got my fursuit head and became a "dual citizen". Still, when I put on the fursuit head and the red, black, and green ensemble, I still don't know exactly what I'm doing.

What I do know is that men whose books I read and whose opinions I admire, like Randall Kennedy, Larry Elder, and Colin Powell are having their "authenticity" questioned. I wonder if people will starting questioning my "authenticity" pretty soon.


----------



## RedDagger (Mar 2, 2014)

DarrylWolf said:


> A trainer should not be able to win regional championships, solve ancient mysteries that professors could not understand, disband large criminal organizations, and capture Pokemon that are thought of as gods or legends, before being of legal drinking age. Ultimately, you have to ask, if a child can do all these things, then shouldn't they already have been finished?



Welcome to the world of children's adventure stories, where the young star is invincible and the only winners are children. 

I still find it hard to comprehend that my tiny smartphone is faster than my decade-old PC. It's so damn small yet it doesn't take 30 seconds to load up a bit of text on a website...


----------



## Wither (Mar 2, 2014)

DarrylWolf said:


> I wonder if people will starting questioning my "authenticity" pretty soon.



Everyone here already does that. "dual citizen" oh dear lord. 
Though I do appreciate you being sincere.


----------



## Carnau (Mar 3, 2014)

Otherkin. I mean I don't hate them and they've proven to be polite people, it's just I don't really understand them to the extent that they'd wish everyone would. I tried putting myself in their shoes but didn't feel species dysphoric. Then again that might just be a good thing.


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 3, 2014)

Carnau said:


> Otherkin. I mean I don't hate them and they've proven to be polite people, it's just I don't really understand them to the extent that they'd wish everyone would. I tried putting myself in their shoes but didn't feel species dysphoric. Then again that might just be a good thing.



I really do not understand them, as a therian.

Perhaps it is an escape.


----------



## Carnau (Mar 5, 2014)

Okay so there's something that I've been wondering for a little while now? 
In recent times scientists are talking about the possibility of there being more than one universe, and that sounds really interesting and all but does this in any way make the word _universe_ obsolete...? Uni being Latin for "1" and all. I mean I can see that we have multiple galaxies, but more than one "uni" is a little contradictory to me. 
If someone could inform me on this that would be great!


----------



## RedDagger (Mar 5, 2014)

Carnau said:


> Okay so there's something that I've been wondering for a little while now?
> In recent times scientists are talking about the possibility of there being more than one universe, and that sounds really interesting and all but does this in any way make the word _universe_ obsolete...? Uni being Latin for "1" and all. I mean I can see that we have multiple galaxies, but more than one "uni" is a little contradictory to me.
> If someone could inform me on this that would be great!



Well, from a language perspective, if a word is used often enough for a specific use, then that's what it will mean whether or not it makes sense given original context. That's why we still use words based off of things we don't do anymore, and it's the same reason why 'literally' gaining another meaning is completely valid. So, if the word 'universe' has been used to mean the bubble in reality we know as our chunk of space-time, then so be it - if others are proven, then hey, they are other universes, and they're called part of the 'multiverse' despite - as you said - this goes against the reasoning behind 'universe' coming from 'universum' to mean everything. 

Oh yeah, I should note that although universum came from 'uni' meaning 'one', on its own it means 'all things' - so the word 'universal' isn't used because of 'uni'='one', but because 'universum'='all things', which _itself_ came from 'uni'. A little different in the meaning of the question, but still similar enough.


----------



## Carnau (Mar 6, 2014)

RedDagger said:


> Well, from a language perspective, if a word is used often enough for a specific use, then that's what it will mean whether or not it makes sense given original context. That's why we still use words based off of things we don't do anymore, and it's the same reason why 'literally' gaining another meaning is completely valid. So, if the word 'universe' has been used to mean the bubble in reality we know as our chunk of space-time, then so be it - if others are proven, then hey, they are other universes, and they're called part of the 'multiverse' despite - as you said - this goes against the reasoning behind 'universe' coming from 'universum' to mean everything.
> 
> Oh yeah, I should note that although universum came from 'uni' meaning 'one', on its own it means 'all things' - so the word 'universal' isn't used because of 'uni'='one', but because 'universum'='all things', which _itself_ came from 'uni'. A little different in the meaning of the question, but still similar enough.



Thanks so much Reddagger, I was totally lost on that one thing for a bit!


----------



## Aleu (Mar 8, 2014)

RabidLynx said:


> Why people become transgender.
> 
> I don't hate or judge people who are transgender, and I understand why they are doing what they are doing. "I feel like a woman inside of a man" and vice versa. Seriously, I understand. I used to think I would be better off if I was the opposite gender. So yeah, I get it. But eventually, I learned to just not give a crap about whats between my legs and just like what I like. I don't know why it seems like you can only be masculine or feminine. I mean men can either say "I'm masculine" or "I'm feminine". AKA "I'm straight" or "I'm gay". I'm not trying to be offend anybody, but most of the time straight men are masculine and gay men are feminine. It's just what it is. But then, the masculine dude HAS to like manly things like sports and hot girls and cool cars. He feels like he can't like one thing that is feminine. And same for the feminine guy. It's also that way for girls, if you're a girly girl then you HAVE to like pink and dresses and cute guys, and if you think something masculine, lets say camouflage or something,  looks cool you think "Oh no, can't like that, everybody will think I'm lesbian/some other stupid reason" and will try to convince themselves they don't like it. Tomboys HAVE to like masculine things, they can't wear a dress they like, it out of character.
> 
> ...


No one "becomes" transgender any more than someone "becomes" bipolar. They just _are_.

It's not about "like what you like". Sex and gender are two different things and, for some people, their gender does not match their sex. To put it as simply as I can, it's like being born in the wrong body. It has nothing to do with liking masculine or feminine things.


Off that topic, I don't understand how watch accounts have more watchers than some artists


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 8, 2014)

I don't understand how the brain works. Something so complex, yet it's so easily broken and often horribly fucked up in some blatantly obvious way


----------



## Misomie (Mar 8, 2014)

Why my pets love chewing on my nails. My parakeet did (I can understand this one), my mice did, my rat did (and actually did damage to the nail tip, lol), my cat does (he'd carefully bite it with his canines), my dog does (he nibbles them with his inscisors and then trys with his molars), and even my fish do (with fingers in the tank they tend to focus on the nails). I'm pretty sure they know they're not hurting me. That or they're trying to disable me or something. XD


----------



## RabidLynx (Mar 8, 2014)

Aleu said:


> No one "becomes" transgender any more than someone "becomes" bipolar. They just _are_.
> 
> It's not about "like what you like". Sex and gender are two different things and, for some people, their gender does not match their sex. To put it as simply as I can, it's like being born in the wrong body. It has nothing to do with liking masculine or feminine things.



That makes me even more confused. How does a man know he's really a woman inside and vice versa? There is technically no difference between a man and a woman, except for their body. Man has a penis, women has vagina, that's it. Yeah, there are gender roles, where the girls like shopping and dresses, getting their nails done and all that while the guys like sports and beer and hot girls. But that's only what the majority of those genders like, and if transgender isn't a matter of what you like, than why would you become transgender? Is it actually because a man wants a vagina and a woman wants a penis?

Why would you want the body of the opposite sex, then? It seems pointless to me. Of course, I never really thought about my genitals, I just did what I did. I like both masculine and feminine things, but I don't really care what's in between my legs. I guess you can consider me "genderqueer" if you want, but I wouldn't really consider myself that. I just don't understand how a man knows he's a woman inside, does he actually feel like he has a vagina? I don't understand, I just don't. I'm not trying to bash transgender people, I don't hate, I really, sincerely, do not understand.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 8, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gender_identity

Probably reading about it would help.


----------



## Fiab (Mar 8, 2014)

Wow Fallow. Think that's the shortest response I've seen you post about anything remotely informative since I've started coming around.

Anyways, people who have entirely active conversations through texting when they have nothing else going on. Being busy with something that requires intermittent attention I get, but just chilling? Just call the person up! Make things that much easier.


----------



## Migoto Da (Mar 8, 2014)

Fiab said:


> Wow Fallow. Think that's the shortest response I've seen you post about anything remotely informative since I've started coming around.
> 
> Anyways, people who have entirely active conversations through texting when they have nothing else going on. Being busy with something that requires intermittent attention I get, but just chilling? Just call the person up! Make things that much easier.


I never call because I fear that they may be busy with something. So I rarely text also for that reason


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Mar 8, 2014)

RabidLynx said:


> Why people become transgender.......So, that's why I don't understand transgenders. Why go through the whole process of changing your gender and face being called names and insults and being shunned, when you can just say "screw it", forget about your genitals, and just like what you like? Like I said, I don't hate transgenders, I won't hate you. It just seems like a waste of time to me...



No one "becomes" trans. You are or you aren't. The only thing is if you chose to stay in the closet or not. This is the main thing that cisgendered people don't get and will never understand.


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 8, 2014)

Portia's #1 Fan said:


> No one "becomes" trans. You are or you aren't. The only thing is if you chose to stay in the closet or not. This is the main thing that cisgendered people don't get and will never understand.



Sounds like being gay, or bi.

At some point you may realize it, but it's been with you.


----------



## septango (Mar 9, 2014)

"That makes me even more confused. How does a man know he's really a woman inside and vice versa?"

when you unvolinarily picture yourself as a girl, when you dont speak because of your voice, when you panic  inside when someone mentions your gender or applys gender roles to you, when you cant stand the hairy boxy ape in the mirror, when you feel like you have breasts that aren't there, and when you cry when knick yourself shaving and are reminded why you are 


sorry, in a bad mood


----------



## RabidLynx (Mar 9, 2014)

Hm I guess I understand it a little more now... I apologize, the concept of trans is hard for me to grasp because I've never really had problems with gender identity. At least, not problems with gender identity that a lot of people have.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 9, 2014)

Portia's #1 Fan said:


> No one "becomes" trans. You are or you aren't. The only thing is if you chose to stay in the closet or not. This is the main thing that cisgendered people don't get and will never understand.



Cisgender here, I understand.

Apologies for my cis scum comrades :V


----------



## Kidkaboozle (Mar 10, 2014)

bitcoins, hotheadedness, and copperphilia.


----------



## DUVMik (Mar 10, 2014)

Kidkaboozle said:


> bitcoins, ...



Oh no, the forbidden word! Run! He will be here soon!


----------



## RedDagger (Mar 10, 2014)

DUVMik said:


> Oh no, the forbidden word! Run! He will be here soon!



I'm pretty sure _everyone_ involved knows that bringing it, unrelated, into a third thread is a pretty stupid and pointless thing to do. 
Hopefully.

Anyhoo, I don't understand how a collection of sites like FA and weasyl, a few forums like FAF, and some people roleplaying in some IRCs and a bit in games can have conventions, let alone so many conventions of the size they have. I guess it's that the fandom is pretty social considering what it is, but still...
Stems a bit from not understanding completely how people are making good friends and the like on places like FA since all it is is commenting on people's stuff. I don't think I've got the right grasp on it.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 10, 2014)

Why I'm tired all day but can't sleep at night


----------



## Aleu (Mar 10, 2014)

RedDagger said:


> I'm pretty sure _everyone_ involved knows that bringing it, unrelated, into a third thread is a pretty stupid and pointless thing to do.
> Hopefully.
> 
> Anyhoo, I don't understand how a collection of sites like FA and weasyl, a few forums like FAF, and some people roleplaying in some IRCs and a bit in games can have conventions, let alone so many conventions of the size they have. I guess it's that the fandom is pretty social considering what it is, but still...
> Stems a bit from not understanding completely how people are making good friends and the like on places like FA *since all it is is commenting on people's stuff.* I don't think I've got the right grasp on it.



It starts there but you can also develop relationships over time. Especially if you're a regular commenter. 

Honestly, I don't understand how people can't grasp how to be social. We're social animals. WTF?


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 10, 2014)

Kidkaboozle said:


> bitcoins, hotheadedness, and* copper*philia.



Do you mean copro?


----------



## Sar (Mar 10, 2014)

Aleu said:


> It starts there but you can also develop relationships over time. Especially if you're a regular commenter.
> 
> Honestly, I don't understand how people can't grasp how to be social. We're social animals. WTF?



Aside from the odd understandable day when you just don't feel talkative, some people must think being social is a military operation.


----------



## KAS3519 (Mar 10, 2014)

Sarukai said:


> Aside from the odd understandable day when you just don't feel talkative, some people must think being social is a military operation.



I can't speak for anyone else, but whenever I try to socialize the only thing going through my mind is "They're judging me," and then I get nervous because I want to leave a good impression. I start stuttering and mumbling because I'm nervous, making me more nervous, and it all goes downhill from there.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 10, 2014)

Social situations IRL for me usually go one of three ways:

-I know nothing on the subject (mostly happens with pop culture/gossip-y stuff) and just stand there awkwardly
-I get WAY too excited about things and scare the hell out of everyone else.
-I become hopelessly enraged over some stupid thing that comes up and go into "throw-down" mode.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 10, 2014)

KAS3519 said:


> I can't speak for anyone else, but whenever I try to socialize the only thing going through my mind is "They're judging me," and then I get nervous because I want to leave a good impression. I start stuttering and mumbling because I'm nervous, making me more nervous, and it all goes downhill from there.



There's a difference between anxiety then just "how I make friend?"


----------



## Benji (Mar 10, 2014)

KAS3519 said:


> I can't speak for anyone else, but whenever I try to socialize the only thing going through my mind is "They're judging me," and then I get nervous because I want to leave a good impression. I start stuttering and mumbling because I'm nervous, making me more nervous, and it all goes downhill from there.



This is why I mostly socialize intoxicated.  Or in small groups.


----------



## Carnau (Mar 11, 2014)

When I socialize I look 100% calm and collected on the outside but inside, I'm tearing my hair apart and sweating.
@Thread: The whole fedora pride thing going on. Also, I know this one bastard irl who's overwhelmingly proud of his damn bowl-cut hair and has been sporting it for years.


----------



## KAS3519 (Mar 11, 2014)

Aleu said:


> There's a difference between anxiety then just "how I make friend?"



Where did I ever say anxiety or "how do I make friend?" I purposefully didn't say either of those. That's just what happens to me when I try to socialize.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 11, 2014)

Carnau said:


> Also, I know this one bastard irl who's overwhelmingly proud of his damn bowl-cut hair and has been sporting it for years.


Is his name Otto by any chance? :V


KAS3519 said:


> Where did I ever say anxiety or "how do I make friend?" I purposefully didn't say either of those. That's just what happens to me when I try to socialize.


Uh, right here 





> "They're judging me," and then I get nervous because I want to leave a  good impression. I start stuttering and mumbling because I'm nervous,  making me more nervous,


_*That's anxiety*_. 
Then there's people who literally have no clue on how to socialize. It's not anxiety but just, I don't even want to call it stupidity because it's beyond that.
I was saying that there is a difference between what you have, anxiety (just in case you're still clueless), and the point that I brought up.


----------



## RedDagger (Mar 11, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Then there's people who literally have no clue on how to socialize. It's not anxiety but just, I don't even want to call it stupidity because it's beyond that.



Socially inept/retarded? That's what I hear used, anyway.

Anyhoo...I was going to say a different one, but why in the hell do I always use 'anyhoo' - and do people find it stupid? 
Should I care if the most rated urbandictionary terms tell me I'm retarded for using it, or the fact that I'm from the UK and have stolen some American terms for some reason?

Dammit.


----------



## KAS3519 (Mar 11, 2014)

Aleu said:


> _*That's anxiety*_.
> Then there's people who literally have no clue on how to socialize. It's not anxiety but just, I don't even want to call it stupidity because it's beyond that.
> I was saying that there is a difference between what you have, anxiety (just in case you're still clueless), and the point that I brought up.



It was just a misunderstanding, I thought you were trying to say I was claiming to have anxiety when I didn't.



> just in case you're still clueless



Even tiny things like this contribute to why I don't socialize. It's not offensive, but it shows that you _are _judging me, and in a bad way.


----------



## Lomberdia (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't get why people thing they are 'non-judgmental' when everyone makes a judgment about someone else the first few seconds you meet them. Everyone does it, nothing to be ashamed of. Everyone has opinions, every make judgments (opinions) about people.

A friend of mine told me one time that kinda makes sense to me and doesn't, maybe someone else can explain it: 

"What do you mean "I'm shy"?  Have you ever stopped to consider that what you call shyness might just be ego? Perhaps your anxiety over how others might perceive you is just a coward's version of vanity."

And in a way, I agree with it but in a way (I'm shy from time to time) I have a hard time seeing it that way too. Shyness is caring about what other people would think about you, vanity is basically the same thing just at a different spot on the spectrum. So in short, when someone is shy are they really just expressing vanity and their ego? I dunno.


----------



## Sar (Mar 11, 2014)

Carnau said:


> @Thread: The whole fedora pride thing going on. Also, I know this one bastard irl who's overwhelmingly proud of his damn bowl-cut hair and has been sporting it for years.



My old college had a "Fedora Appreciation Club" goin' for a couple of months. I have no idea who said this needed to be "a thing" but it sure made me cringe.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 11, 2014)

KAS3519 said:


> It was just a misunderstanding, I thought you were trying to say I was claiming to have anxiety when I didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Even tiny things like this contribute to why I don't socialize. It's not offensive, but it shows that you _are _judging me, and in a bad way.



You don't need to say "I have anxiety" to say that you have anxiety. It's like if I said "I have a furry domesticated animal that meows". I'm basically saying "I have a cat". What you have done is describe it and then get mad at me for saying it's a cat and now are proceeding to complain about judgement.

Yes, I judge people who do not use common sense.


----------



## Rassah (Mar 11, 2014)

Extroverts who think everyone else is like them, and think that people who don't socialize because they are introverts just have "anxiety."


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 13, 2014)

I've mentioned this to a couple people. I ain't a religious guy, but since there doesn't seem to be any concrete answer I'll put it in this thread:

Jewish people are known to have been blamed for many things throughout the ages, right? As the story supposedly goes, Jesus was crucified and called King of The Jews.
However, if Jesus was alive at that point and persecuted by the majority, then what religion did most people follow? Couldn't have been Christianity nor the Jewish faith, so what religious idea did most of people actually believe in? And why weren't those ideas battered instead?
Christianity must have stemmed from the Jewish faith, no doubt. So again, why would they grow to hate each other?


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 13, 2014)

How polarized thinking in multi-aspect problems has become so prominent, be it Liberal-Conservative, Feminists-MRAs, Capatalists-Socialists, 

God damn people, can't you see both sides are so ever unforgivably wrong?
One side can be right one day the other right another, but usually they are both wrong on the same day.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 13, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Honestly, I don't understand how people can't grasp how to be social. We're social animals. WTF?



There's a whole range of disorders that impact social interaction.


----------



## Misomie (Mar 13, 2014)

septango said:


> "That makes me even more confused. How does a man know he's really a woman inside and vice versa?"
> 
> when you unvolinarily picture yourself as a girl, when you dont speak because of your voice, when you panic  inside when someone mentions your gender or applys gender roles to you, when you cant stand the hairy boxy ape in the mirror, when you feel like you have breasts that aren't there, and when you cry when knick yourself shaving and are reminded why you are
> 
> ...



That really resonated with me (except reversed sexes) and made me kinda sad for some reason.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 13, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> I've mentioned this to a couple people. I ain't a religious guy, but since there doesn't seem to be any concrete answer I'll put it in this thread:
> 
> Jewish people are known to have been blamed for many things throughout the ages, right? As the story supposedly goes, Jesus was crucified and called King of The Jews.
> However, if Jesus was alive at that point and persecuted by the majority, then what religion did most people follow? Couldn't have been Christianity nor the Jewish faith, so what religious idea did most of people actually believe in? And why weren't those ideas battered instead?
> Christianity must have stemmed from the Jewish faith, no doubt. So again, why would they grow to hate each other?



It's a simple matter of superiority complexes within the respective religions, much the same way the Jews looked upon the polytheistic religions that preceded them, and in a more modern sense, the same way Muslim extremists demonize the Christians...because, keep in mind, even Islam evolved from the same religious tree as both Judaism and Christianity. 

It's more a matter of human nature and interpretation than anything else, after all, Jesus himself was a Jew, and much of the story of his birth is constructed specifically to meet the necessary criteria of the Jewish messiah. Both Christianity and Islam preach acceptance and tolerance towards other "People of the book", but a lot of the fanatical followers of these religions seem to ignore that part.


----------



## Punnchy (Mar 13, 2014)

When people that are new to anything, don't ask questions, and assume things. It's scoring a bullseye to get back lashed by the community or random people because they're not actually trying to learn or become a part of the place they're associated with.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 13, 2014)

Gibby said:


> There's a whole range of disorders that impact social interaction.



Like I said before, there's a difference between that and just ignorance.


----------



## Rassah (Mar 13, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Jewish people are known to have been blamed for many things throughout the ages, right? As the story supposedly goes, Jesus was crucified and called King of The Jews.
> However, if Jesus was alive at that point and persecuted by the majority, then what religion did most people follow? Couldn't have been Christianity nor the Jewish faith, so what religious idea did most of people actually believe in? And why weren't those ideas battered instead?



Jesus was a jew, and most of the religion in that area was jewish. He was crucified with the title of "King of the Jews" as a mockery. Not because people hated jews at the time, but because they wanted to show him as being preposterously arrogant. Kind of like how Christians would crucify anyone now who would proclaim to be the next bestest of all christians and declare themselves to the their ruler (e.g. someone comes out and says "I'm the new Pope, and all Christians should worship be instead"). Though maybe not literally crucity, and also now we'd use air quotes whhile calling that person "King of Christians."
At least that's the alleged story in the bible.


----------



## Gnarl (Mar 13, 2014)

I spend 80% of my waking time alone, either driving or working on electronics at unmanned remote locations. If you can get me to talk in RL then the problem starts. I admit having someone listen, causes me to not shut up! I have learned to tell when people were just being polite and that does shut me up but you would probably never see me again.
Electronics is so much easier to deal with! It either works or needs repair!


----------



## Sylver (Mar 14, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Like I said before, there's a difference between that and just ignorance.


I think I understand the kind of people you're talking about. I'm assuming you're talking about the the blissfully ignorant individuals who just don't know how to socialise, but are continuities in that they never seem to learn how to change the way they act. They don't have a mental disorder or social anxiety, they are just...well...they just don't know how to socialise and most of the time don't even realise it. Haha, I probably got this all wrong D: pls dunt kill me

I don't understand why people feel the need to write hateful / stupid comments for no reason. Like if there is a black person on a viral YouTube video, someone will post "nigger" in the comment section just for the sake of posting something stupid and hateful. I like to consider myself quite empathetic, but I just can't mentally comprehend why someone would do that.


----------



## RedDagger (Mar 14, 2014)

LionelKC said:


> I don't understand why people feel the need to write hateful / stupid comments for no reason. Like if there is a black person on a viral YouTube video, someone will post "nigger" in the comment section just for the sake of posting something stupid and hateful. I like to consider myself quite empathetic, but I just can't mentally comprehend why someone would do that.



Some people honestly just think it's funny. Not the best of reasons, but still.

In relation to what Aleu was saying, I don't understand a person at my school. I've been in the same school for just under 5 years, and they've 'flirted' with no less than 3 times that many people. By 'flirted', I mean they're the kind of person who doesn't understand social interaction - with other things like they often ignore what someone is saying to finish/repeat what they've said, repeat what people say as if they thought of it (despite being told constantly that someone else _literally just said that_), and seem to have absorbed all their opinions from reddit. Imagine someone with the opinions of the default reddit subs, and there you go.
...anyway, despite being told to knock off what they're doing because it's always creepy and making the other person uncomfortable, they just don't seem to comprehend not just basic interaction, but actually remembering what people tell them about this. 
I just don't understand because they're told all the time; heck, you can tell them to stop staring at the person 3 feet away, and they carry on 10 seconds later. 

Just...how.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 14, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Like I said before, there's a difference between that and just ignorance.



Oh yeah, that's my bad.

I _think_ I get what you're saying though. Socialising is inborn, I suppose. Just impacted by different factors.


----------



## Armess (Mar 14, 2014)

I do not understand the selfish people living only for and I "want" the, boorishly falling into with the family.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Mar 14, 2014)

I don't understand why learning about dinosaurs or pretty much any animal is generally seen as something only children would be interested in.
You hear an advert for a zoo or museum and it's always "hey kids...DINOSAURS!".

I visited an aquarium with a friend, and we were probably the only people over 10 who weren't parents. 'S kinda sad.

I know a lot of adults just don't have time to be going to zoos and what not, but I also feel that learning about the natural world is something people are expected to grow out of.


----------



## idejtauren (Mar 14, 2014)

I don't understand taxi drivers.
It's like their job is to drive as bad as possible.


----------



## Misomie (Mar 14, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> I don't understand why learning about dinosaurs or pretty much any animal is generally seen as something only children would be interested in.
> You hear an advert for a zoo or museum and it's always "hey kids...DINOSAURS!".
> 
> I visited an aquarium with a friend, and we were probably the only people over 10 who weren't parents. 'S kinda sad.
> ...



I didn't even realize this was a thing. Who doesn't like zoos and whatnot? I love them and want to go more often! Such cool animals and fish! D:<


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 15, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I didn't even realize this was a thing. Who doesn't like zoos and whatnot? I love them and want to go more often! Such cool animals and fish! D:<


I'll show you a cool animal. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xU_GYUdpNBU 
If you know what I mean.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 15, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> I don't understand why learning about dinosaurs is generally seen as something only children would be interested in.
> You hear an advert for a zoo or museum and it's always "hey kids...DINOSAURS!".



Dinosaurs are the coolest animals to ever live. Of course a ten year old kid will be obsessed. There's no wonder why most dinosaur stuff is kid oriented, it's their ideal audience.


----------



## RabidLynx (Mar 15, 2014)

that is a caracal


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 15, 2014)

I don't understand whether or not this website is serious or not.
http://ihatecilantro.com/

What is cilantro, anyways?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 15, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> I don't understand whether or not this website is serious or not.
> http://ihatecilantro.com/
> 
> What is cilantro, anyways?



Cilantro is an herb,I believe it's also sometimes called coriander.


----------



## RedDagger (Mar 15, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> I don't understand whether or not this website is serious or not.
> http://ihatecilantro.com/
> 
> What is cilantro, anyways?



What Sniperfreak said - it's called cilantro in America (from spanish) and Coriander elsewhere.
They may be on about how to some people, due to a faulty gene, coriander tastes like soap. 
Interestingly, the gene doesn't seem to do anything else. It just makes coriander taste like soap if it fails.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 15, 2014)

RedDagger said:


> What Sniperfreak said - it's called cilantro in America (from spanish) and Coriander elsewhere.
> They may be on about how to some people, due to a faulty gene, coriander tastes like soap.
> Interestingly, the gene doesn't seem to do anything else. It just makes coriander taste like soap if it fails.



evolution at its finest right there...


----------



## jynx (Mar 16, 2014)

-Math
-People who order coffee with .01% coffee and 99.99% sugar/cream.
-Decaf
-Teachers that think the best way to get a kid to get over being shy is to make them present their project in front of the entire class


----------



## RedDagger (Mar 16, 2014)

jynx said:


> -People who order coffee with .01% coffee and 99.99% sugar/cream.



http://en.ilovecoffee.jp/posts/view/71

I know it's cliche to talk about the weather but...how is that orb in the sky managed to stay there? Considering all that's happened since the new year, this just doesn't make sense. This time last year I'm pretty sure it was snowing.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 16, 2014)

The various race campaigns going on at my university at the moment. 

A group of students ran a campaign pointing out racism that they'd experienced whilst studying. As you would expect newspapers got a hold of this and then concluded 'the entire university is racist, misogynistic, elitist,' and so on. 

Some other students then ran another campaign pointing out 'most of us minority students never experience racism here, so the newspapers are reporting this too simply,'

Now a whole bunch of people are accusing _those_ students of being racist, misogynistic and various other words ending in 'ist' for undermining the message.

I doubt any of these people actually care about the individual hate crimes and casual racism the first students pointed out.
 It feels like everyone is trying to be 'holier than thou' by taking offense and the slightest possible thing, but that none of them are genuine enough to actually focus any effort on finding and eliminating actual racism. 

Racism exists in some small amounts here. Insisting that 'the entire university is racist', but then telling Romanian students who disagree that they're not 'real minorities' anyway because they aren't brown, isn't the way to solve it. :\


----------



## Copycat (Mar 16, 2014)

Well, I had a hard time understanding what irony was. It took me two years, from 7th-9th grade, heheheh.

Although I am SO into astronomy and space stuff, there's a lot of concepts my mind just has a hard time grasping. Take lightyears for example. Hardly understand it but, now that I've aged a lil I should try reading up on in again. May make more sense now.


----------



## Fiab (Mar 16, 2014)

Larkspur said:
			
		

> Well, I had a hard time understanding what irony was. It took me two years, from 7th-9th grade, heheheh.



See now talk to me about irony, 22 years of experience with the dude. Anyways...

Gonna have to say Decaf as well. People who drink coffee regularly don't seem to have any use for it, and people who drink it every once in a while still don't touch the stuff. Where does it fit in?


----------



## funky3000 (Mar 16, 2014)

This Toshiba laptop.

I just got wireless networking back up and running, and I've got a strange problem right away, but it isn't too major.

The audio plug in front sounds a little staticy when not playing any sound, and the sound that does come through sounds like I'm in a marble cathedral.

Hahahaaaa dafuq


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 16, 2014)

The idea of a "free speech zone" on college campuses. Isn't anywhere the US flag flies a free speech zone?


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 17, 2014)

DarrylWolf said:


> The idea of a "free speech zone" on college campuses. Isn't anywhere the US flag flies a free speech zone?


Not within a school or organisation; freedom of speech is more of a political concept. It's probably just a psychological thing: go here to let your problems out.


----------



## KyryK (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't understand why, at exactly 2.21 in the morning as i type, i want to spend the next hour or so practicing drawing eyeballs instead of going to sleep.


----------



## Icky (Mar 24, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Not within a school or organisation; freedom of speech is more of a political concept.



Tinker v. Des Moines says otherwise. "It can hardly be argued that either students or teachers shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate".

That being said, the free speech zone he was talking about in no way implies that other areas restrict speech. So yeah, it's just a little sign encouraging you to be free with your problems.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't understand how a package that shipped from a town that's only an hour and a half away from me takes four days to get here but one that shipped from the other side of the country only takes two...and before you ask, SAME shipping method!!!


----------



## idejtauren (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't get telemarketers.
How in the world do they sell anything


----------



## funky3000 (Mar 25, 2014)

idejtauren said:


> I don't get telemarketers.
> How in the world do they sell anything


Stupid people come in packs and herds.

Filter through enough people and you'll come across an idiot or 2.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Mar 25, 2014)

I ask to not be involved in someone else's drama. I say all of this in whisper, to keep it private. tell them that they should keep the problem private instead of fucking slandering the person they are against in public, and not drag me into when I have nothing to do with it. they say they are sorry and they don't want to lose me as a friend.
wait, what do they do?


block me from FB.
like seriously
what kind of backwards logic is that???
butthurt that I pointed out their foul behavior??? 
what the shit.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 25, 2014)

Waking up from a nap more tired than before. WTF brain/body?


----------



## idejtauren (Mar 25, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Stupid people come in packs and herds.
> 
> Filter through enough people and you'll come across an idiot or 2.


But my house doesn't even have air ducts.
So what possible reason does an air duct cleaning service have in calling me when I end up hanging up in the first ten seconds.


----------



## N30Nphoenix (Mar 25, 2014)

People who assume I'm a nazi cuz of my blond hair and blue eyes. Like wtf!? Lol


----------



## Aleu (Mar 26, 2014)

N30Nphoenix said:


> People who assume I'm a nazi cuz of my blond hair and blue eyes. Like wtf!? Lol



WTF seriously?


----------



## Inignem (Mar 26, 2014)

I dont understand what the circles are for when drawing. Everyone seems to be just perfect by starting it all with a circle, but I am absolutely unsble to see how a circle helps to draw a characters head.


----------



## 1000bluntz (Mar 26, 2014)

Why are you initiating a conversation with me if you're just going to give me one word replies and not even bring up something even remotely interesting to talk about ?


----------



## N30Nphoenix (Mar 26, 2014)

Aleu: lol yes but it's more of a joke though in my circle of friends as we play around a lot. *_*


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 26, 2014)

idejtauren said:


> I don't get telemarketers.
> How in the world do they sell anything



They are employed by rival companies to scupper the competition. :V



Inignem said:


> I dont understand what the circles are for when  drawing. Everyone seems to be just perfect by starting it all with a  circle, but I am absolutely unsble to see how a circle helps to draw a  characters head.



For many people objects such as human heads are very complex and intricate and they have trouble seeing mistakes in the fundamental geometry. 
By breaking down complex shapes into a few simpler ones people are able to reproduce them more easily, and recognise fundamental mistakes before it's too late.

I have to confess, though. I don't see many accomplished artists constructing their anatomy this way. Perhaps they do construct this way and simply don't show anybody, but I suspect they actually employ more sophisticated methods that have a bigger learning barrier.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 26, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I have to confess, though. I don't see many accomplished artists constructing their anatomy this way. Perhaps they do construct this way and simply don't show anybody, but I suspect they actually employ more sophisticated methods that have a bigger learning barrier.


Either that or once you do it so many times, it's not really needed.

I don't understand how people get into arguments about how food is "properly" made. Does it taste good? Yes? Then shut up and eat it.


----------



## Inignem (Mar 26, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> For many people objects such as human heads are very complex and intricate and they have trouble seeing mistakes in the fundamental geometry.
> By breaking down complex shapes into a few simpler ones people are able to reproduce them more easily, and recognise fundamental mistakes before it's too late.
> 
> I have to confess, though. I don't see many accomplished artists constructing their anatomy this way. Perhaps they do construct this way and simply don't show anybody, but I suspect they actually employ more sophisticated methods that have a bigger learning barrier.



To be sincere there are no circles in the human body. With the eye being the ony exception, the rest of the body are a collection of curves that may be analysed with straight lines. The way I construct anatomy is by exclusively using lines with a given angle, and recording the angles and the lenght of the lines. However, sometimes I feel retarded for not being able to draw in the traditional circular style.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 26, 2014)

Inignem said:


> To be sincere there are no circles in the human body. With the eye being the ony exception, the rest of the body are a collection of curves that may be analysed with straight lines. The way I construct anatomy is by exclusively using lines with a given angle, and recording the angles and the lenght of the lines. However, sometimes I feel retarded for not being able to draw in the traditional circular style.



How many people have you saw bi-dimentional?


----------



## Aleu (Mar 26, 2014)

The best i can say is watch tutorials on YouTube or something. If you still don't understand, clearly you are not fit to draw.


----------



## Inignem (Mar 26, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> How many people have you saw bi-dimentional?



In a real plane every drawing is Euclidic, but in order to represent the third dimention one must think a false new dimention by exploiting angles.

The circle is never there.


----------



## Inignem (Mar 26, 2014)

Aleu said:


> The best i can say is watch tutorials on YouTube or something. If you still don't understand, clearly you are not fit to draw.



I draw better than you, my problem is that I am unable to see the circle.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 26, 2014)

Inignem said:


> In a real plane every drawing is Euclidic, but in order to represent the third dimention one must think a false new dimention by exploiting angles.
> 
> The circle is never there.



Nothings real there then, you are just making it up, so that's useless


----------



## Inignem (Mar 26, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Nothings real there then, you are just making it up, so that's useless



If Im talking of a real plane, how can my statement imply that "nothings real there then". Logic failture.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 26, 2014)

Inignem said:


> To be sincere there are no circles in the human body. With the eye being the ony exception, the rest of the body are a collection of curves that may be analysed with straight lines. The way I construct anatomy is by exclusively using lines with a given angle, and recording the angles and the lenght of the lines. However, sometimes I feel retarded for not being able to draw in the traditional circular style.



There are lots of structures, or composites of structures, which can be _approximated_ as circles. Which is why some people find them useful. 

I don't use circles either, but my anatomy is rubbish.




Aleu said:


> The best i can say is watch tutorials on YouTube or  something. If you still don't understand, clearly you are not fit to  draw.



Well _that's_ a complete asshat comment.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 26, 2014)

Inignem said:


> If Im talking of a real plane, how can my statement imply that "nothings real there then". Logic failture.



What plane are you talking about, what do you even know about avianation anyways huh


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 26, 2014)

If the mechanical 'reality' of a drawing is bothering you then your approach is not relaxed enough.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 26, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Well _that's_ a complete asshat comment.



I didn't know it was in my genetic code to be nice to an asshole who believes people should die of cancer and has no qualms insulting other people for shits and giggles. _

But whatever_


----------



## Inignem (Mar 26, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> What plane are you talking about, what do you even know about avianation anyways huh



Plane means "plano" in spanish, like the cartesian plane. Ask your english teacher or look it up at wiktionary.



Aleu said:


> I didn't know it was in my genetic code to be nice to an asshole who believes people should die of cancer and has no qualms insulting other people for shits and giggles.
> 
> 
> But whatever



Nice Ad hominem Aleu, "Inignem is evil, so I should bash him to save America"


----------



## Aleu (Mar 27, 2014)

Inignem said:


> Plane means "plano" in spanish, like the cartesian plane. Ask your english teacher or look it up at wiktionary.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Ad hominem Aleu, "Inignem is evil, so I should bash him to save America"



Lol. It doesn't even know what an ad hom is.

Cute.


----------



## Inignem (Mar 27, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Lol. It doesn't even know what an ad hom is.
> 
> Cute.



Since you often lack the arguments or the evidence to prove me wrong your last resort is to make people believe that I am a "pro-cancer deathwisher", which is yes, pretty much what an ad hominem is. Like Ciceron once said, "if you dont have arguments, then attack the opposer" (warning: quote is not 100% precise).


----------



## Aleu (Mar 27, 2014)

Inignem said:


> Since you often lack the arguments or the evidence to prove me wrong your last resort is to make people believe that I am a "pro-cancer deathwisher", which is yes, pretty much what an ad hominem is. Like Ciceron once said, "if you dont have arguments, then attack the opposer" (warning: quote is not 100% precise).



I wasnt attacking any argument of yours. I was talking to Fallow.

unless you two are the same which is less than likely.


----------



## Feyleaf (Mar 27, 2014)

I don't understand facebook. No one is going to be interested in what I ate for dinner or how long I slept for. All I do is repost funny cute pictures and spy on my old collegues who are all doing better than I.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 27, 2014)

Feyleaf said:


> I don't understand facebook. No one is going to be interested in what I ate for dinner or how long I slept for. All I do is repost funny cute pictures and spy on my old collegues who are all doing better than I.



I think you're confusing facebook with twitter


----------



## Inignem (Mar 27, 2014)

Aleu said:


> I wasnt attacking any argument of yours. I was talking to Fallow.
> 
> unless you two are the same which is less than likely.



Nice denial.


----------



## Feyleaf (Mar 27, 2014)

Re: Aleu
I guess I can see that. I have hardly used twitter and none of my old classmates use it. Well, no one I know uses it for that matter. But I have heard enough about it to know exactaly what you mean. Another thing about facebook, I can't post anything on there because my parents, professors and co workers are on my friendlist. So I am too uneasy about posting anything at all...


----------



## Aleu (Mar 27, 2014)

Feyleaf said:


> Re: Aleu
> I guess I can see that. I have hardly used twitter and none of my old classmates use it. Well, no one I know uses it for that matter. But I have heard enough about it to know exactaly what you mean. Another thing about facebook, I can't post anything on there because my parents, professors and co workers are on my friendlist. So I am too uneasy about posting anything at all...


Make a separate account under an alias. Post mundane things on your real FB and other, maybe less controversial, stuff on your alt. And just have close friends on your alt. Or just have it as a completely different person with a completely different set of friends.


----------



## Feyleaf (Mar 27, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Make a separate account under an alias. Post mundane things on your real FB and other, maybe less controversial, stuff on your alt. And just have close friends on your alt. Or just have it as a completely different person with a completely different set of friends.


I have thought about that. I may do it. And the stuff I am nervous about posting is stiff like how I hate winter or I feel like crying, or I am lonely, or nobody understands me, haha. I can only post sunshine and kittens. Yeah, I might use an alt.


----------



## Xevvy (Mar 27, 2014)

Feyleaf said:


> And the stuff I am nervous about posting is stiff like how I hate winter or I feel like crying, or I am lonely, or nobody understands me, haha.



Protip: Nobody wants to hear that stuff. You'll only succeed in irritating people.

Don't mean to sound harsh, but it's the truth.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 27, 2014)

Aleu said:


> I didn't know it was in my genetic code to be nice  to an asshole who believes people should die of cancer and has no qualms  insulting other people for shits and giggles. _
> 
> But whatever_




Inignem was correct that your  comment was an ad hominem. You told him he has little chance of learning  to draw because you can't contain your emotional views about other  comments he has made, which are irrelevant to the situation. The only relevant thing would be his drawings. 

Fortunately  nobody need heed your advice on drawing because you _can't_ draw. I wouldn't have brought this up, but since you're trying to belittle other people you're fair game. It's as if a dwarf is mocking people for being small. 

Leave the commentary on drawing technique to those of us who can actually draw, rather than exploiting it as an opportunity to be nasty to other users.


----------



## ProudToBeAFurry (Mar 27, 2014)

The fact that most people are not Furries. Everyone should be Furries. <3


----------



## Lobar (Mar 27, 2014)

ProudToBeAFurry said:


> The fact that most people are not Furries. Everyone should be Furries. <3



ugh

it's a hobby, not a religion


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 27, 2014)

ProudToBeAFurry said:


> The fact that most people are not Furries. Everyone should be Furries. <3



YIFF POWER! YIFF POWER!

WE MUST PURGE THE IMPURE!


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 27, 2014)

People that are morally opposed to consensual human augmentation


----------



## Zane.tw (Mar 27, 2014)

-Mexican Restaurants that sell hamburgers, but no damn horchata.
-GIFs on Google Images.
-America's debt.
-Sprawls.
-Fox News. Along with The Five. Along with Bill O'Reilly.
-Nuclear Power.


----------



## RedDagger (Mar 27, 2014)

Mokushi said:


> People that are morally opposed to consensual human augmentation



But how dare people do things to their own bodies that I disapprove of! It's not natural!
...
anyway, I've always been told throughout secondary school that next year will have a higher workload. This made sense. 
However, the workload peaked at the third year, and has slowly reduced. Why...


----------



## Aleu (Mar 27, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Inignem was correct that your  comment was an ad hominem. You told him he has little chance of learning  to draw because you can't contain your emotional views about other  comments he has made, which are irrelevant to the situation. The only relevant thing would be his drawings.
> 
> Fortunately  nobody need heed your advice on drawing because you _can't_ draw. I wouldn't have brought this up, but since you're trying to belittle other people you're fair game. It's as if a dwarf is mocking people for being small.
> 
> Leave the commentary on drawing technique to those of us who can actually draw, rather than exploiting it as an opportunity to be nasty to other users.



Just because i insult him doesn't make it an ad hom. If i made that my sole argument then yes it would be but i have tried to explain and he is simply stating "no its wong" and getting upset over the lack of circles instead of taking in simple building block steps.

But go and white knight to make yourself feel like you're some holier than thou user when all you're doing is enabling laziness.

Based on his past, please explain why i absolutely must be nice to him.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 27, 2014)

ProudToBeAFurry said:


> The fact that most people are not Furries. Everyone should be Furries. <3



Oh god, please no


----------



## Inignem (Mar 27, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Just because i insult him doesn't make it an ad hom. If i made that my sole argument then yes it would be but i have tried to explain and he is simply stating "no its wong" and getting upset over the lack of circles instead of taking in simple building block steps.
> 
> But go and white knight to make yourself feel like you're some holier than thou user when all you're doing is enabling laziness.
> 
> Based on his past, please explain why i absolutely must be nice to him.



Keyword: lazyness. I think its much lazier to have an incorrect and simpleton circular approach than to track record of every angle you use when representing the human shape in a drawing.

Also he is not whiteknighting, you should look at ED the definition of whiteknighting and you will notice how you are incorrectly applying the internet slang.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 27, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Just because i insult him doesn't make it an ad hom. If i made that my sole argument then yes it would be but i have tried to explain and he is simply stating "no its wong" and getting upset over the lack of circles instead of taking in simple building block steps.
> 
> But go and white knight to make yourself feel like you're some holier than thou user when all you're doing is enabling laziness.
> 
> Based on his past, please explain why i absolutely must be nice to him.



-'If he doesn't understand x he's not suitable for drawing'
>saying it because you don't like the person, not because you have seen their drawings or have _any_ idea how to draw yourself

I agree that he's failing to understand a simple construct, but I also think you're using this as an opportunity to launch personal attacks that have nothing to do with drawing at people. 

You don't have to be nice to people [I'm certainly not being nice to you], but whether or not a person is nice _has nothing to do with their drawing ability._




Inignem said:


> Keyword: lazyness. I think its much lazier to  have an incorrect and simpleton circular approach than to track record  of every angle you use when representing the human shape in a drawing.
> 
> Also he is not whiteknighting, you should look at ED the definition of  whiteknighting and you will notice how you are incorrectly applying the  internet slang.




Laziness is actually a good thing. Using this technique allows people to expend less effort as well as achieve consistently better outcomes. That is why it is such a widespread method. 

Trying to commit a system of angles and lines to memory is unnecessary and overcomplicated. Perhaps it works for you, but it doesn't necessarily work for everybody. 

I use neither method, and my outcomes tend to be like this: http://www.furaffinity.net/full/13051576/


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Mar 30, 2014)

I don't want to be rude, so I've never asked this to a religious person IRL, but I don't understand how the afterlife works in regards to remarriage.

Say a lady falls in love with a man, and they get married. One day, the husband dies, and he goes to heaven. The woman eventually remarries and loves another man until they both die of old age, too. 
What happens in heaven? Does she now have two husbands? She loved them both equally, so it wouldn't be fair if one has to deal with it and not be with her.


----------



## Inpw (Mar 30, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> I don't want to be rude, so I've never asked this to a religious person IRL, but I don't understand how the afterlife works in regards to remarriage.
> 
> Say a lady falls in love with a man, and they get married. One day, the husband dies, and he goes to heaven. The woman eventually remarries and loves another man until they both die of old age, too.
> What happens in heaven? Does she now have two husbands? She loved them both equally, so it wouldn't be fair if one has to deal with it and not be with her.



Christians can't marry or love in heaven. They Should only love God as I understand it. When I was still in the NG community I asked a priest and he said exactly this but people disagree within the churches as well. According to him there's also no sex in heaven. That sucks!


----------



## Spartan713 (Mar 30, 2014)

Accretion said:


> Christians can't marry or love in heaven. They Should only love God as I understand it. When I was still in the NG community I asked a priest and he said exactly this but people disagree within the churches as well. According to him there's also no sex in heaven. That sucks!



Hell is better... They have cookies too there. ^^


----------



## funky3000 (Apr 2, 2014)

Why my dad's truck was cheeseburger'd.

Front passenger window had mayonnaise smeared in a line, and the right rear passenger window had all sorts of condiments, meat, and bun rubbed on it.

Wat.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 2, 2014)

Feyleaf said:


> I don't understand facebook. No one is going to be interested in what I ate for dinner or how long I slept for. All I do is repost funny cute pictures and spy on my old collegues who are all doing better than I.



Me and my colleagues use it to ask each other for help understanding our course material or organising events.


----------



## 1000bluntz (Apr 2, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Why my dad's truck was cheeseburger'd.
> 
> Front passenger window had mayonnaise smeared in a line, and the right rear passenger window had all sorts of condiments, meat, and bun rubbed on it.
> 
> Wat.



Are there any confederate flags or bumper stickers on the truck ?


----------



## funky3000 (Apr 2, 2014)

1000bluntz said:


> Are there any confederate flags or bumper stickers on the truck ?



Plain, red, Ford F150 sitting in front of a Frito Lay warehouse. Custom license plate as GRAYWLF and front plate is a picture of wolves with his and his fiance's name on it.

All in all just a normal truck.

Hopefully it was random and not targeted.


----------



## malibu (Apr 2, 2014)

MVC and C#. My job wants me to learn this stuff and I just can't seem to remember any of the syntax.


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 2, 2014)

How the heck Tramadol has done such a thorough job of knocking me on my ass tonight.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Apr 3, 2014)

Why it seems like there are more people just watching The Hobbit/ Game of Thrones etc. than have read the novels. The amount of "no spoilers!!!11" comments online and so on.
I thought the Kindle was supposed to make reading more "accessible" and popular.


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 3, 2014)

How the hell anyone thought the Nissan Cube would be popular anywhere outside of Japan.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Apr 3, 2014)

Why we haven't flown another manned mission to the Moon. And why we're already sending a mission crew to Mars when we know so little about it. We already know full well these poor crew members will never see Earth again once they blast off for the Red Planet because our technology isn't advanced enough yet. Baby steps, peeps. We need to take baby steps.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 3, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> Why it seems like there are more people just watching The Hobbit/ Game of Thrones etc. than have read the novels. The amount of "no spoilers!!!11" comments online and so on.
> I thought the Kindle was supposed to make reading more "accessible" and popular.



It doesn't change the fact that people are lazy and don't like reading.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 3, 2014)

Therians and otherkin. I bet shrinks would have a field day if they stumbled upon a FYIAD meet.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 3, 2014)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> Why we haven't flown another manned mission to the Moon.



There's nothing to do on the moon, though.

Well, maybe there is, I'm totally up for seeing a indoor colony built into the moon or something. There's just nothing too feasible or meaningful that can be done at this point in time.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 3, 2014)

Gibby said:


> There's nothing to do on the moon, though.
> 
> Well, maybe there is, I'm totally up for seeing a indoor colony built into the moon or something. There's just nothing too feasible or meaningful that can be done at this point in time.



It would be great to have more samples and information about the Moon, because it would improve our understanding of our local cosmology and geology. But that's very 'blue sky' stuff, so it is hard to persuade people to do that. 

The treatment of the Messel fossil pit, in Germany, exemplifies this. Fossils in Messel provide a unique window into the global jungle that existed in the Eocene, in which some of the first primates evolved and radiated. 

The German coal industry operated the pit as a mine and burnt the material...and then the German government attempted to turn it into a Landfill site. By some miracle Messel is now a UNESCO world Heritage site.


----------



## Hewge (Apr 3, 2014)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> Why we haven't flown another manned mission to the Moon. And why we're already sending a mission crew to Mars *when we know so little about it*. We already know full well these poor crew members will never see Earth again once they blast off for the Red Planet because our technology isn't advanced enough yet. Baby steps, peeps. We need to take baby steps.



_"One small step for a man, one giant *leap *for mankind."_ Something tells me that baby steps aren't really their thing.

Humans are brave, curious, greedy, and endlessly stupid. We do not stutter helplessly over a gap - we leap full-force over it. And once we are on the other side, we do not feel the fear we once knew, we do not feel any remorse, we do not look back and think to stop. No. We just search for a bigger, more challenging gap to leap over.

It is just human nature to forever wonder, and be forever wanting to know. And we know by forever wondering.

You answered your own question.


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 4, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> Therians and otherkin.


If you want, I can try to clear a few things up for you through PMs. 



			
				Hewge said:
			
		

> _"One small step for a man, one giant *leap *for mankind."_


Finally, someone that actually got Niel Armstrong's words right!
It makes me feel good that there are people out there that know he said 'for *a* man' instead of 'for man'.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 4, 2014)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> Why we haven't flown another manned mission to the Moon. And why we're already sending a mission crew to Mars when we know so little about it. We already know full well these poor crew members will never see Earth again once they blast off for the Red Planet because our technology isn't advanced enough yet. Baby steps, peeps. We need to take baby steps.


Give it time, The moon is rich with materials that are potential components for fusion reactions. Lots of He3. Mars is potentially very useful as well as it seems to have much higher concentrations of rare earth metals than earth by several magnitudes, such as Rhodium, which is worth about 46k USD a kilo.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 5, 2014)

Zan'theros said:


> If you want, I can try to clear a few things up for you through PMs.



No. I know perfectly well what otherkin believe themselves to be.
I just don't understand why they convince themselves that they are something completely fictitious.


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 5, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> No. I know perfectly well what otherkin believe themselves to be.
> I just don't understand why they convince themselves that they are something completely fictitious.


It's not something that can easily be put into words. Hell, I'm not even sure _why_ crazy shit like this happens to people (me included).

Though if you think about it, there are many unusual things in this world that defy explanation, no matter how hard ANYONE tries, yet have made their presence known in some way. Who's not to say that otherkin/therian activity is just one of those things? *looks thoughtfully at the sky*


----------



## Hewge (Apr 5, 2014)

I am an otherkin - I believe that I am really an ass.
People frequently tell me that I am, in fact, a Hewge ass.

If you cannot understand me, then please... just do not judge me for what I believe myself to be.

Let us live in harmony.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 5, 2014)

Zan'theros said:


> It's not something that can easily be put into words. Hell, I'm not even sure _why_ crazy shit like this happens to people (me included).



Childhood trauma probably.


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 5, 2014)

Zan'theros said:


> It's not something that can easily be put into words. Hell, I'm not even sure _why_ crazy shit like this happens to people (me included).
> 
> Though if you think about it, there are many unusual things in this world that defy explanation, no matter how hard ANYONE tries, yet have made their presence known in some way. Who's not to say that otherkin/therian activity is just one of those things? *looks thoughtfully at the sky*



No offence, but please do not mix therian and otherkin beliefs.

To us old school therians it is a bit offensive.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 5, 2014)

I don't understand how people can forgive others for screwing them over.


----------



## Rassah (Apr 5, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I don't understand how people can forgive others for screwing them over.



For me it's just bad memory. After a while I forget why I was mad at them, and soon after I forget I was mad at them. Other people's bad actions aren't worth enough of my time and energy to bother remembering.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 6, 2014)

why no one ever trusts my food...sure I once joked about baking a batch of cyanide muffins,but where would I get the cyanide? So now I have a bunch of Lemon Garlic chicken, garlic bread, penne alfredo with a homemade mushroom alfredo sauce and a pear-plum pie all to myself because neither my roommate nor her fiance trusts my cooking enough to eat it.

Oh well, there goes my diet.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 6, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> why no one ever trusts my food...sure I once joked about baking a batch of cyanide muffins,but where would I get the cyanide? So now I have a bunch of Lemon Garlic chicken, garlic bread, penne alfredo with a homemade mushroom alfredo sauce and a pear-plum pie all to myself because neither my roommate nor her fiance trusts my cooking enough to eat it.
> 
> Oh well, there goes my diet.



Dayum, I would totally eat that stuff


----------



## BRN (Apr 6, 2014)

Kosdu said:


> No offence, but please do not mix therian and otherkin beliefs.
> 
> To us old school therians it is a bit offensive.



But he didn't. Would you prefer he replaced the slash with an 'or'? Because that's exactly what it meant.

Dunno why you'd be offended, though. That offense itself seems like an insult to otherkins.


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 6, 2014)

It would take a lot to offend me, Kosdu and BRN; any possible offense in the comments is no more than a fly I can easily shoo away.

And besides, I always assumed that otherkin activity was a subdivision of the therian philosophy. Am I incorrect?
(Truly, I'm not 100% sure.)


----------



## BRN (Apr 6, 2014)

It's like they're under the same umbrella of "identity things", but they're not really connected, you know?

I've been interested myself because of some quilava-things, but don't really want to choose a label.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Apr 6, 2014)

I don't know why, but part of my hair is becoming blonder and blonder. It been happening for the past few months, but now people notice it... But why blond, I want either white or red ! Make up your mind, body.


----------



## NekoXboy (Apr 6, 2014)

homophobia, racism, and bigotry in general. it's completely irrational. what's even worse is when people tie their bigotry to religion and a false notion of morality.


----------



## KipperKay (Apr 6, 2014)

I dont understand racism, polygamy, athiesm, unfaithful partners, or how some people just can't see when things aren't working correctly.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 6, 2014)

KipperKay said:


> I dont understand racism, polygamy, athiesm, unfaithful partners, or how some people just can't see when things aren't working correctly.



Your thought process isn't working correctly, you may want to check it


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 6, 2014)

NekoXboy said:


> homophobia, racism, and bigotry in general. it's completely irrational. what's even worse is when people tie their bigotry to religion and a false notion of morality.



I'm pretty sure it links to the caveman survival mentality of "different is bad."

It did help us stay alive when we kept to whats the same or normal to us, but it doesn't have a concrete place today.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Apr 7, 2014)

I don't get people with their on/off/on/off/on/off relationships. I don't see how it's going to work out between them if they couldn't make it work the first time.


----------



## Hewge (Apr 7, 2014)

Llamapotamus said:


> I don't get people with their on/off/on/off/on/off relationships. I don't see how it's going to work out between them if they couldn't make it work the first time.



First five times*** :v


----------



## KipperKay (Apr 7, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Your thought process isn't working correctly, you may want to check it



It's due for a checkup soon anyway


----------



## Antronach (Apr 7, 2014)

Why my mom won't understand duck breeding habits, even after explaining it to her. :|


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 7, 2014)

Antronach said:


> Why my mom won't understand duck breeding habits, even after explaining it to her. :|



Your mum probably things you're weird and has no interest in how ducks bang.


----------



## Eiriol (Apr 7, 2014)

How, if a Pokemon is a physical creature, unlike Digimon, then first of all, how do you put them into a computer system, and how the hell are you able to access them from anywhere? How can they be transported? I'm aware this is (probably - the child in me wishes to hope otherwise) a fictional world, but this makes no sense.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Apr 7, 2014)

Hewge said:


> First five times*** :v



<.<
>.>
'Course, that's what I meant...


----------



## BrazenBull (Apr 7, 2014)

When poor people have too many kids, or even any kids they can't afford.
Why the office room in my new house only has one outlet in it.
Why my brain doesn't want to art anymore.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 8, 2014)

Why some metalheads insist on constantly playing the "I'm more metal than you" game, and how in the hell the color of my guitars determines my metal-ness (or apparently my lack thereof).


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 8, 2014)

Why the Dragonforce song 'Through the Fire and Flames' is so damn hard on every music game it's featured in, but isn't too complicated at all in reality.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 8, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Why some metalheads insist on constantly playing the "I'm more metal than you" game, and how in the hell the color of my guitars determines my metal-ness (or apparently my lack thereof).


 "I'm more metal than you because I listen to My Chemical Romance". Jokes aside, I fucking can't stand the people on Encyclopedia Metallum. You'll get banned just for discussing a band they don't like.


----------



## RedDagger (Apr 8, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> "I'm more metal than you because I listen to My Chemical Romance". Jokes aside, I fucking can't stand the people on Encyclopedia Metallum. You'll get banned just for discussing a band they don't like.



From my experience of people into specific genres, they don't like any music in the slightest, and this means everyone is banned the instant they mention a band. That's what it seems like, anyway.

I don't understand how some people reply to a topic about 'what do you think about x in this game/book/show' with 'I hate x why does anyone play/read/watch it', then get confused as to why people are being really negative towards them. Just...think about what you're doing for more than the time it takes to type out that post.


----------



## Conker (Apr 8, 2014)

RedDagger said:


> I don't understand how some people reply to a topic about 'what do you think about x in this game/book/show' with 'I hate x why does anyone play/read/watch it', then get confused as to why people are being really negative towards them. Just...think about what you're doing for more than the time it takes to type out that post.


It's pointless to start a thread about a topic and then bar all negative opinions. There's no discussion then, just everyone agreeing with each other.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 8, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> I don't know why, but part of my hair is becoming blonder and blonder. It been happening for the past few months, but now people notice it... But why blond, I want either white or red ! Make up your mind, body.



Well...what if it's turning blond in order to turn white? :3


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Apr 9, 2014)

Eiriol said:


> How, if a Pokemon is a physical creature, unlike Digimon, then first of all, how do you put them into a computer system, and how the hell are you able to access them from anywhere? How can they be transported? I'm aware this is (probably - the child in me wishes to hope otherwise) a fictional world, but this makes no sense.



There are even MAN-MADE PokÃ©mon like Porygon and Muk! 

Maybe they're based on the old Japanese ghost stories about discarded objects (mirrors, umbrellas, you name it) becoming possessed and alive.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 9, 2014)

Conker said:


> It's pointless to start a thread about a topic and then bar all negative opinions. There's no discussion then, just everyone agreeing with each other.



If I started a thread asking people what their favourite flavour of milkshake is, what sort of discussion could stem from 'I hate milkshakes'?


----------



## RedLeFrench (Apr 9, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Well...what if it's turning blond in order to turn white? :3



Hum, maybe ^^ But as long as it mostly stays brown, I'm good. I'd like to look like a cartoony mad scientist ♪


----------



## Hewge (Apr 9, 2014)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> If I started a thread asking people what their favourite flavour of milkshake is, what sort of discussion could stem from 'I hate milkshakes'?



From a simple three words? Nothing.

From an actual thought-out criticism? A lot.

And I don't know about you - but most people just love talking about why they hate something.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 9, 2014)

it's really no big deal, thanks to being a mutt, my hair goes from brown to red to dirty blonde the further we get into the summer months, and then back again as we go into winter. My beard, however, is already wanting to go gray,and has been for years (hence why I dye it ridiculously bright colors now to hide my shame  )


----------



## RedLeFrench (Apr 9, 2014)

Well there is no shame in having uncolored hair, on the contrary it can look awesomely cool when done right


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 9, 2014)

maybe...but going gray at 26 just feels so, well, uncool.


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 9, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> maybe...but going gray at 26 just feels so, well, uncool.


So long as it's not on your head, you should be fine.
I recommend getting dyes of normal color, though, instead of bright and gaudy. Non-normal colors make it obvious you're hiding something.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 9, 2014)

Or a Dimebag Darrell fanboy 

http://data2.whicdn.com/images/35335878/large.jpg


----------



## BRN (Apr 9, 2014)

Eiriol said:


> How, if a Pokemon is a physical creature, unlike Digimon, then first of all, how do you put them into a computer system, and how the hell are you able to access them from anywhere? How can they be transported? I'm aware this is (probably - the child in me wishes to hope otherwise) a fictional world, but this makes no sense.



It makes perfect sense if they're being stored in data form.

The problem you're overlooking is that the original pokemon is killed the moment it's caught and from then on all you have is clones. :]


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 9, 2014)

BRN said:
			
		

> The problem you're overlooking is that the original pokemon is killed the moment it's caught and from then on all you have is clones. :]



As disturbing as that sounds... *shudders* ...it would explain why some trainers prefer to keep a particular Pokemon (their starter, for example) outside of a ball.
Plus, it explains why these Pokemon tend to be much livelier and have bigger personalities.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 9, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> maybe...but going gray at 26 just feels so, well, uncool.



I've got white hairs growing but i'm mostly blond so I don't really care that much.

Though I am noticing a pattern developing in my bangs and I'm just all "Holy shit! I'm becoming Rogue!"


----------



## funky3000 (Apr 9, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> maybe...but going gray at 26 just feels so, well, uncool.



Don't feel bad, my father had it at 17. xD


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 9, 2014)

This guy: 
[yt]xIPXRoklC44[/yt]


----------



## RedLeFrench (Apr 10, 2014)

Aleu said:


> I've got white hairs growing but i'm mostly blond so I don't really care that much.
> 
> Though I am noticing a pattern developing in my bangs and I'm just all "Holy shit! I'm becoming Rogue!"



Rogue hair is best hair ♪


----------



## RabidLynx (Apr 10, 2014)

people my age.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Apr 10, 2014)

RabidLynx said:


> people my age.



I hear time lords can live quite awhile. What is your age?


----------



## RabidLynx (Apr 10, 2014)

Llamapotamus said:


> I hear time lords can live quite awhile. What is your age?



1000, but I can't remember if I'm lying or not.

in all seriousness though, most people my age (high school) are complete idiots when it comes to things that we are too young to understand. More specifically love and relationships. boy meets girl and they fall in deep, emotional love... for about a month and then they blow up about something and never talk to each other again.


----------



## funky3000 (Apr 11, 2014)

I don't understand the differences between my stepmother (really just my dad's fiancÃ© and I've known her for 2 years, but close enough and it's simpler) and my real mother.

My stepmother actually loves me and is doing what she can to reverse 2 years of hiding from my mother. She's getting me to go job hunting, socialize outside of home, school, or the internet, and even get a driver's license (but really the wait wasn't so bad. Getting a permit at 18 is way cheaper than driver's teaching at 16).

Then there's my mother. The greedy bitch that could say fuck all to my feelings. My father and I were so sickened by her antics that we just decided to do nothing but Minecraft when home, because don't you dare bother my mother while on Facebook and heaven forbid you ask her to clean the house and get rid of garbage. We used to live in a home that was borderline Hoarders qualifying. I'd say there were 65 bags of garbage -- 30 gallon bags -- total that we got rid of. Like 30 of them were only in my parents' bedroom and bathroom. 1,950 gallons of trash, 900 gallons in just 2 rooms.

I met up with her randomly at the gas station a week ago. Needless to say an awkward meaning. Bought a truck, yet doesn't have a license OR permit (she's 45). She said she would text me so I could have her new number.

I have yet to receive that text.

Its mind boggling to know that a person I've known for 2 years cares about me more than my own biological mother does.


----------



## Conker (Apr 14, 2014)

I know a guy who got what amounts to his fursona name tattooed on his arm in Elvish script.

I don't. I don't get it.

Fake name in a fake language on a real body part.


----------



## funky3000 (Apr 14, 2014)

Conker said:


> I know a guy who got what amounts to his fursona name tattooed on his arm in Elvish script.
> 
> I don't. I don't get it.
> 
> Fake name in a fake language on a real body part.


Its cuz he's a hardcore furry. :V


----------



## Nashida (Apr 14, 2014)

How some folks managed to get a driver's license.

I encountered no less than five drivers on the road this morning going 15 under the limit, and each time I passed them they were either A) texting, B) picking their nose, or in one case C) applying mascara.

Still others would turn on their left turn signal and exit on the right.

And I saw one car with no rear window at all, just two of those black shades they use to shade infants in the car were in the windowframe.


----------



## funky3000 (Apr 14, 2014)

Nashida said:


> How some folks managed to get a driver's license.
> 
> I encountered no less than five drivers on the road this morning going 15 under the limit, and each time I passed them they were either A) texting, B) picking their nose, or in one case C) applying mascara.
> 
> ...


I called up a cab today. The driver was hecka reckless! He went 5-10mphto over the speed limit on average, and he took most turns quite fast. He's a cab driver. How did he get his license, much less the ability to drive a cab? Oh and he looked to be in his 40s or 50s, so he's experienced,  not some wacky teen. I've had better cab drivers who were younger. I guess they take anyone these days.


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 15, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I called up a cab today. The driver was hecka reckless! He went 5-10mphto over the speed limit on average, and he took most turns quite fast. He's a cab driver. How did he get his license, much less the ability to drive a cab? Oh and he looked to be in his 40s or 50s, so he's experienced,  not some wacky teen. I've had better cab drivers who were younger. I guess they take anyone these days.


Having lived deep downtown in two big cities so far in my life, I can say that that's actually normal cab driver behaviour.
Get the client there quickly so he'll give you a better tip.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Apr 15, 2014)

Crazy Taxi ain't no arcade game, it's a simulation ♪


----------



## funky3000 (Apr 15, 2014)

Zan'theros said:


> Having lived deep downtown in two big cities so far in my life, I can say that that's actually normal cab driver behaviour.
> Get the client there quickly so he'll give you a better tip.



Ours is a set rate of $6. He has no reason to go quickly for a better tip.


----------



## Krysch (Apr 15, 2014)

Tips are great when they are an optional for exceptional service, and not a necessary and implied part of a minimum wage.

OT, A question that was posed today, no particular context, "What is?", not referring to anything in particular, just "What is?"


----------



## Krysch (Apr 15, 2014)

Also, why my avatar seems to make people think of drugs.... that one still eludes me.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 15, 2014)

Krysch said:


> Also, why my avatar seems to make people think of drugs.... that one still eludes me.



It's a combination of the facial expression and the pupils.


----------



## Krysch (Apr 15, 2014)

I guess i also dont understand drugs...


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 15, 2014)

not that that's a bad thing.

back OT: people.


----------



## KyryK (Apr 15, 2014)

Krysch said:


> Tips are great when they are an optional for exceptional service, and not a necessary and implied part of a minimum wage.
> 
> OT, A question that was posed today, no particular context, "What is?", not referring to anything in particular, just "What is?"



Is is anything that isn't isn't. That begs the question, what isn't?

Answer: Isn't is anything that isn't is.

OT: People that want to have sex with their cars. I mean, i know, it's a fetish but seriously, the fuck?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 15, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> Is is anything that isn't isn't. That begs the question, what isn't?
> 
> Answer: Isn't is anything that isn't is.
> 
> OT: People that want to have sex with their cars. I mean, i know, it's a fetish but seriously, the fuck?



meh, I have seen weirder and wronger stuff in the frontpage of furaffinity


----------



## funky3000 (Apr 15, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Ours is a set rate of $6. He has no reason to go quickly for a better tip.



Might I add rolling stops and nearly hitting a car at a stop sign?

Seriously, I don't have my license and I can easily point out what's wrong with his driving.

Somebody needs to retest. -.-


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 16, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> OT: People that want to have sex with their cars. I mean, i know, it's a fetish but seriously, the fuck?



I have a friend who earned the nickname of "Tailpipe" at a party my senior year of high school...any guesses how?


----------



## Aleu (Apr 16, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> Is is anything that isn't isn't. That begs the question, what isn't?
> 
> Answer: Isn't is anything that isn't is.
> 
> OT: People that want to have sex with their cars. I mean, i know, it's a fetish but seriously, the fuck?


Hey, some things just really gets someone's motor runnin'

Gives another meaning to "pull out" amirite?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 16, 2014)

I don't understand why so many of my favorite songs are about suicide.

And now: why people feel compelled to touch my beard.There is a thing called "personal space" people!!! My beard is there to look awesome and hide my creepy face, not for random strangers to stroke. Please stop. (yes, this happened today. FUCKING. TWICE!!!)


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 16, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I don't understand why so many of my favorite songs are about suicide.
> 
> And now: why people feel compelled to touch my beard.There is a thing called "personal space" people!!! My beard is there to look awesome and hide my creepy face, not for random strangers to stroke. Please stop. (yes, this happened today. FUCKING. TWICE!!!)



It comes with the territory of having an awesome beard.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 16, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Hey, some things just really gets someone's motor runnin'
> 
> Gives another meaning to "pull out" amirite?



i wondered where your puns went hauehue


----------



## Gator Joe (Apr 16, 2014)

I don't understand the fascination with selfies. Most selfies look the same, they're just in different settings... like the guy who took a selfie in a hospital after he had an accident, or the girl who took a selfie with her deceased relative in an open casket during a funeral.

I also don't understand the rise in abuse against elderly people. I've seen a lot of stories recently about people attacking senior citizens for no particular reason.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 16, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> It comes with the territory of having an awesome beard.



So awesome beards lead to inappropriate touching? Well then I guess I was asking for it then.

and way off topic, but I love your new avatar.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 16, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> So awesome beards lead to inappropriate touching? Well then I guess I was asking for it then.
> 
> and way off topic, but I love your new avatar.



All I know is that I got wrecked once and was touching a random guy's dreadlocks.

And thanks ^.^ *~so kawaii~*


----------



## Nashida (Apr 16, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> So awesome beards lead to inappropriate touching? Well then I guess I was asking for it then.



I usually ask, but sometimes it's kind of hard to resist the bee-bees.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 17, 2014)

When we know that we are doing something wrong, but we still keep doing it.

#logic.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Apr 17, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> So awesome beards lead to inappropriate touching? Well then I guess I was asking for it then.



That or cute beardies. A lot of girls I know want to do it when they see me and... Yeah, it always is awkward, but I guess it kinda sorta is the next best thing to pet-scratching ? Wait... I'm their pet then... Oh.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 17, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> That or cute beardies. A lot of girls I know want to do it when they see me and... Yeah, it always is awkward, but I guess it kinda sorta is the next best thing to pet-scratching ? Wait... I'm their pet then... Oh.


Your hair did look luscious and soft. I can't exactly blame them.


----------



## Belluavir (Apr 17, 2014)

I don't understand why Walmart has so much ghost inventory.  There must be an element of managerial incompetence because some departments arent as bad as others. In HBA at some stores ill get this ridiculous on-hand counts and an empty shelf, and there's no display or special promotion for it, and its not even a high theft item. It gets to me.


----------



## mcjoel (Apr 17, 2014)

Belluavir said:


> I don't understand why Walmart has so much ghost inventory.  There must be an element of managerial incompetence because some departments arent as bad as others. In HBA at some stores ill get this ridiculous on-hand counts and an empty shelf, and there's no display or special promotion for it, and its not even a high theft item. It gets to me.



Do you work at Wal-Mart?


----------



## RedLeFrench (Apr 17, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Your hair did look luscious and soft. I can't exactly blame them.



Yeah... That and the apprently 'cute' factor seems to help... That is something I don't understand too : how can people find me "so cute" ? I don't understand them !


----------



## Belluavir (Apr 17, 2014)

I work IN walmarts but not for them, I'm a merchandiser for a marketing company.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 17, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Yeah... That and the apprently 'cute' factor seems to help... That is something I don't understand too : how can people find me "so cute" ? I don't understand them !


Now that's just one of those "it is what it is" type of things for people.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 17, 2014)

Belluavir said:


> I don't understand why Walmart has so much ghost inventory.  There must be an element of managerial incompetence because some departments arent as bad as others. In HBA at some stores ill get this ridiculous on-hand counts and an empty shelf, and there's no display or special promotion for it, and its not even a high theft item. It gets to me.



It's Walmart. I worked on the IMS (Inventory Management) team at one for about three years, and every year around inventory I would end up racking up ass-loads of overtime because a few department managers were fucking with their counts to make their departments look better...they have a decent system for keeping track of inventory, but in all honesty, most of them just don't have crews knowledgeable or honest enough for the system to work as well as it should.


----------



## Gator Joe (Apr 17, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> It's Walmart. I worked on the IMS (Inventory Management) team at one for about three years, and every year around inventory I would end up racking up ass-loads of overtime because a few department managers were fucking with their counts to make their departments look better...they have a decent system for keeping track of inventory, but in all honesty, most of them just don't have crews knowledgeable or honest enough for the system to work as well as it should.



They're also very disorganized. I can hardly ever find anything in my size there, yet I love going there. I don't understand _that_. Plus, they just bunch up all the sports merchandise together and never organize it by league. I see NASCAR merchandise, I look through that rack then come across NBA merchandise, then it's back to NASCAR, maybe some NHL thrown in there. After years of going to the Walmart near my local Sprint Cup Series track, I _finally_ found some pajama bottoms in my size. With how hard it is to find clothing in my size, it's as if all Walmart shoppers are obese... or at least they're expected to be.


----------



## Misomie (Apr 17, 2014)

Gator Joe said:


> I don't understand the fascination with selfies. Most selfies look the same, they're just in different settings... like the guy who took a selfie in a hospital after he had an accident, or the girl who took a selfie with her deceased relative in an open casket during a funeral.


I feel you. That's why I'm currently using a selfie in my FB profile: 







In the bathroom? Check. 
Stupid pose? Check. 
Bad lighting? Check. 
Total bash at selfies? Checkola. ;D 
(this was taken a year ago, my AP English teacher gave us some goodie bags to pum us up for the AP test. It had some stuff in it, including the ladder shades and jewel. I stuck the jewel to my forehead and wore the shades around school shouting hunky dory. T'was a good day.)

----------

I don't understand why I had such a weird dream:

I was at my Grandpa's and was in charge of making doughnuts. Only one chocolate was made (my aunt made it) but I made a bunch of doughnut holes and glazed donuts. I had to prep the dough and then sprinkle these crumbs on it. Then the doughnut was tossed in a boiling pot of oil. Once pulled out I painted some glaze frosting on it. All of this was done in a bedroom. 

When it came time to eat the doughnuts (it was like a funeral party, a last get-together) I was disappointed because the doughnuts weren't as awesome as the ones from a local bakery. 

One of my teachers totally flirted with me as well. We were laying on the couch and I was cuddled next to him. He got a boner so dream me hid it and smirked. He then said I should choose him because he could make all my fantasies come true and make me feel awesome (dream me was like yeah right) but made a funny face (kind of like you wish) but enjoyed being flirted with. 

Then I left for the bus (because now the setting was last day of school) and sat behind this guy I hate a crush on (my 3rd grade crush, lol) and his friend. My crush was concerned because his friend looked beaten up. I vowed to beat up the guy that hit him. 

As the bus ride continued and stopped at the bully's stop, I ran off the bus and then turned around and confronted the bully. I raised a fist (he became a dog all of a sudden, he was a human before) and he started crying and pleaded innocent. I knew he was telling the truth so I got back on the bus. The "beaten-up" kid was now a mouse and you could totally tell he was wearing make-up so I peeled it off (because it was stuck to his fur, kinda paint like). My crush was super ticked at him. 

Later my crush got off the bus and I decided to walk with him as I probably wouldn't see him again. We sat on a curb and talked about stuff (it was really cute). Then we heard some people having sex in the bushes across the street. We yelled at them to shut up (and laughed about it) and the lady just got loader. I think the guy threatened to kick our butts if we continued so we took off running and laughing. Then I woke up after my crush made it home and we said our goodbyes. 

I didn't think it was that weird at first but then I started thinking about it and I was like, "What the heck brain? What kind of dream was that?" XP


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 17, 2014)

I had a similar selfie type thing from a couple of years ago, but with %30 more cringe.
Taken by a digital camera.
We were all young once. I should throw this on the mugshot thread...


----------



## RedLeFrench (Apr 18, 2014)

People who pay their employees far below the average wage and then don't understand why the employees are more willing to go do something else. They should know that the more money someone gets, the more he'll be willing to work or at least offer better services. I dunno, it just makes sense.

So yeah, that's why I intend to make my own thing, get bigger than 'em and have my employees just better paid than I currently am.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 18, 2014)

Do 'em one better, make it a workers' cooperative.


----------



## Sar (Apr 18, 2014)

People who criticize others for not having what they call a "real job" have a logic I just can't grasp. From what I recall, a job is something that you do on a regular basis that gets you money. Just because you expect a "real job" to involve endless stress for terrible pay, doesn't make it a "real job"; in fact it makes it terrible thing to do with your life. If the job doesn't give good money and you simply hate doing what you do, then you might wanna start looking into something else. 

You typically spend about half of your entire life working, so its best do something that you would enjoy doing. 
Fuck if its a "real job" that people expect, it's your life.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 18, 2014)

Potato chips sold as 50g, but gives you nutritional value for 100g... what


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 18, 2014)

Sarukai said:


> People who criticize others for not having what they call a "real job" have a logic I just can't grasp. From what I recall, a job is something that you do on a regular basis that gets you money. Just because you expect a "real job" to involve endless stress for terrible pay, doesn't make it a "real job"; in fact it makes it terrible thing to do with your life. If the job doesn't give good money and you simply hate doing what you do, then you might wanna start looking into something else.
> 
> You typically spend about half of your entire life working, so its best do something that you would enjoy doing.
> Fuck if its a "real job" that people expect, it's your life.



Funny story: back when I worked at Walmart, I once had a morbidly obese welfare mama in a mart cart tell me that I needed to get a real job...it was the single most infuriating experience of my life!!!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 18, 2014)

People who jaywalk into moving traffic then stop, causing you and others to break as they stand in the middle of the road, waiting for you to pass... and a crosswalk is literally thirty feet away. Blows my mind.


----------



## KyryK (Apr 18, 2014)

Why the thing in front of me is classed as an apple pie.

 It tastes more like a deep fried bar of soap.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 19, 2014)

There are many things I dont understand, including:

-Math

-Today's mainstream music 

-The people of my generation

-MLP

-And drivers in Los Angeles.


----------



## RabidLynx (Apr 19, 2014)

The dream I had.

A lot happened in the dream, but one part stuck out. Me and my mom were at Walmart, and we parked our car at one side of the building. When we leave, we don't go back to our car because mom is lazy. So we go to the closest side of building, walk up to a random car. Mom pulls out her keys and for some reason has a key to this car. She explains it's her friend's car, and she has given my mom a spare key so that whenever we lose our car or something, and her car happens to be there, we can just get in. I... don't understand it either. Anyways, we hop in, and we start driving to this friend's house. On the way there, my mom makes fun of me. The whole way. She just pretends to talk like me in this weird voice, and she makes fun of how I like video games and MLP and a lot of other stuff... now in real life she makes fun of me all the time, but it's in a joking manner. In my dream, you can tell she's doing it just to bully me. 

And then I can't remember the rest of the dream. It's been in my mind...


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 19, 2014)

Sheldon from Big Bang Theory.
It's not what he says that baffles me, but why he forces others to listen to it.


----------



## Belluavir (Apr 19, 2014)

I don't understand people who are young and repeat the complaints of their elders as if it makes any sense coming from them.


----------



## ZrazorRozenstrauch (Apr 20, 2014)

IF CHARIZARDS EVOLVED FROM CHARMANDERS, HOW COME THERE IS STILL CHARMANDERS?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 20, 2014)

How I mange to go through so many gaddamn guitar picks...it's like there are freakin' fairies or some shit that break into my house while I'm sleeping just to steal my picks. They're even disappearing off my headstocks now!!!


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 20, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> How I mange to go through so many gaddamn guitar picks...it's like there are freakin' fairies or some shit that break into my house while I'm sleeping just to steal my picks. They're even disappearing off my headstocks now!!!



I was given a huge bag of different sized guitar picks once for free (among other things), but I managed to lose the goody-bag they were in.

I'm sad now.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 20, 2014)

^ I buy my picks in bulk (72 packs for the boring old Tortex Blues and 200 packs for the custom printed In Tune Gripx-XXX picks I use for live performances), yet I still manage to go through a whole bag in about a month just from misplacing them. Someday I'm gonna give the apartment a thorough cleaning and hopefully I'll actually find Plectrum Narnia, but I never feel motivated enough to actually do that.


----------



## spanglish (Apr 20, 2014)

People that fuck animals.

O   _   O


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 20, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> How I mange to go through so many gaddamn guitar picks...it's like there are freakin' fairies or some shit that break into my house while I'm sleeping just to steal my picks. They're even disappearing off my headstocks now!!!



Strangely, picks just tend to "appear" in my house, I don't even know how to use a pick


----------



## FangWarrior (Apr 20, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> - Banana slicers and other stupid inventions for miniscule tasks


 I didn't even know these existed.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 20, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> How I mange to go through so many gaddamn guitar picks...it's like there are freakin' fairies or some shit that break into my house while I'm sleeping just to steal my picks. They're even disappearing off my headstocks now!!!


You could be playing guitar in your sleep. I think that's happened to me a few times now, if my dreams (and my mysterious finger blisters/missing picks) are anything to go by.

At least, I _hope_ that's where I'm getting these blisters....


----------



## FangWarrior (Apr 20, 2014)

first of all...

- My lack of common sense, I'll do things sometimes like, I will use the wrong tool even though I KNOW the right tool is right next to me, eventually I'll realize that it was right there. *derp* 

- Today's music, it's probably just me, because I've never liked pop. I like 80's rock and some rap mix's like Linkin Park and some 2000's rock, like evanescence. I like some of today'a music, just not other 80%.

- Once again, toilet's that flush themselves. I guess people were to damn lazy to turn the fuck around, and flush it themselves. Our generation gets lazier and lazier as we go.

- Over crazed fans, of well... anything! Be it Justin Beiber, Sonic the hedgehog, Pokemon, My Little Pony, even furries are not safe. People that want JB's hair or some creepy shit like that, or draw sonic/my little pony porn OR people that fuck animals on the street, what IS this world coming to!

- Nintendo, sometimes.... Like the fact they may not be releasing flipnote studio 3D for the 3ds in other countries, besides japan. (which is complete bullshit by the way) They took the original on the Dsi just so they could make the damn thing, I want one on my 3ds at least. It would make them more money, sure it would take some time but the profits they would get, it would be worth it.

- Useless items, just to make a profit, stop making bullshit people and be creative for once!

- Space... it's just a big black void.


----------



## ZrazorRozenstrauch (Apr 20, 2014)

MoonFire* said:


> - Space... it's just a big black void.



It's actually a hard vacuum with low-density hydrogen and helium particles distributed throughout the known universe, with this density gradually reducing as you move further from the original point of inflation.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 21, 2014)

spanglish said:


> People that fuck animals.
> 
> O   _   O



Isn't that the whole reason we go to this site? :V


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 21, 2014)

spanglish said:


> People that fuck animals.
> O   _   O


Agreeing with Sparta on this one. I don't think you could really consider yourself a furry if you hadn't fantasized, at least once, about banging an animal of some kind.


----------



## Hewge (Apr 21, 2014)

Zan'theros said:


> Agreeing with Sparta on this one. I don't think you could really consider yourself a furry if you hadn't fantasized, at least once, about banging an animal of some kind.



Wat


----------



## Misomie (Apr 21, 2014)

Hewge said:


> Wat


I think he's referring to one of the most common fap fantasies (of the general population). It's up there with rape fantasies, the perfect lover, and a few other of the big ones (I think being watched is one of them but it's been awhile so I can't remember the full list). Statistics say that the male is more likely to fantasize about being on the receiving end from a canine (usually wolf) or a horse. Statistics for the female say she's more likely to fantasize about being the animal (often a type of feline). It's fun to learn new stuff. Try googling most common sex fantasies, it's pretty interesting and the writers explain why people like them so much. (Or maybe Zan's just joking or something, I dunno)


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 21, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I think he's referring to one of the most common fap fantasies (of the general population). It's up there with rape fantasies, the perfect lover, and a few other of the big ones (I think being watched is one of them but it's been awhile so I can't remember the full list). Statistics say that the male is more likely to fantasize about being on the receiving end from a canine (usually wolf) or a horse. Statistics for the female say she's more likely to fantasize about being the animal (often a type of feline). It's fun to learn new stuff. Try googling most common sex fantasies, it's pretty interesting and the writers explain why people like them so much. (Or maybe Zan's just joking or something, I dunno)



Wow.

I'm a therian and fuck no.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 21, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Strangely, picks just tend to "appear" in my house, I don't even know how to use a pick



That's it!!! You've used your black magic to summon an army of pick fairies to steal picks from my house and randomly deposit them in yours!!! It's the only logical answer!!!


----------



## RockerFox (Apr 21, 2014)

1. My Generation(millennial's/late '90's children)
2. How some people can be so stupid even when they've been given clear instructions
3. Half of the weird shit on the internet
4. Organized Religion
5. Advanced Chemistry


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 22, 2014)

@ Misome & Kosdu
It was a joke. For the most part. I do admit to envisioning myself with both a dog and a horse once or twice in the past, but in that post, my purpose was solely to convey humour.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 22, 2014)

RockerFox said:


> 1. My Generation(millennial's/late '90's children)
> 2. How some people can be so stupid even when they've been given clear instructions
> 3. Half of the weird shit on the internet
> 4. Organized Religion
> 5. Advanced Chemistry



Millennials and 90's kids make sense. They were raised with N'SYNC, terrible music, videogames with advanced graphics and no story/depth, and cinema that is entirely dependent on visual effects over writing. Naturally, they would have no idea what character is, and supplement it with concerning themselves with things that are bright, colorful, and above all else, original, since everyone else is doing what they think is original. Thanks Lisa Frank and every vendor of ironic t-shirts! Oh, and don't forget Naruto and anime that is also dependent on violence and fan-service. They were also taught that every personal flaw is a defining, unique trait about themselves, from obesity to their diseases since they grew up when the self-esteem movement was entering its sort of nihilistic, kamikaze phase.


----------



## RockerFox (Apr 22, 2014)

JesusFish said:


> Millennials and 90's kids make sense. They were raised with N'SYNC, terrible music, videogames with advanced graphics and no story/depth, and cinema that is entirely dependent on visual effects over writing. Naturally, they would have no idea what character is, and supplement it with concerning themselves with things that are bright, colorful, and above all else, original, since everyone else is doing what they think is original. Thanks Lisa Frank and every vendor of ironic t-shirts! Oh, and don't forget Naruto and anime that is also dependent on violence and fan-service. They were also taught that every personal flaw is a defining, unique trait about themselves, from obesity to their diseases since they grew up when the self-esteem movement was entering its sort of nihilistic, kamikaze phase.


For the most part my misunderstanding was the terrible music portion XD
That, and my Parents were born in the 50's and are heavily christian so I didn't experience a lot of the anime or self-esteem issue going around my age group; and buying videogames and films it overall comes down to story for me. For instance one of my favorite Video games is L.A. Noire while my film collection consists of classics like Pulp Fiction and Dirty Harry; but I do know what you are talking about in regards to today's youth. We suck.


----------



## funky3000 (Apr 22, 2014)

It's good that not all of us are idiots, they are just noticed more because they are outgoing, everywhere, and crazily common. Then you get people like me and my friends who are smart and actually despise idiocy. For example, my best friend is great with computers, another best friend is one of the best in his automotive and CAD classes, and I just love computers, chemistry, and am great with math. All of my friends are logical, and so am I, and I'm so used to that surrounding that I bring it everywhere I go, and use it to the point I annoy my family. Despite the idiots, I'd say the ones that actually know what's up are better off than many generations. Not just for our mindset, but also our technological and social advances.


----------



## Misomie (Apr 24, 2014)

I've been looking at furry art lately. One trend is mouths that look like they're melting. Wat?


----------



## RockerFox (Apr 24, 2014)

Zan'theros said:


> I don't think you could really consider yourself a furry if you hadn't fantasized, at least once, about banging an animal of some kind.


sig'd, too good to pass up


----------



## Orvayn (Apr 25, 2014)

1. People who think they're right on something despite seeing proof they're wrong.
2. Me
3. Bessel function identities
4. Me


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 25, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I've been looking at furry art lately. One trend is mouths that look like they're melting. Wat?


I assume you're referring to saliva and/or spooge consumption fetishes? If so, I don't blame you.
It's a total waste if the juices of love don't get inside someone/something.
And I'm very flattered, Rocker!


----------



## Misomie (Apr 25, 2014)

Zan'theros said:


> I assume you're referring to saliva and/or spooge consumption fetishes? If so, I don't blame you.
> It's a total waste if the juices of love don't get inside someone/something.
> And I'm very flattered, Rocker!



Hm... It could be that, but it looks different. It literally looks like their face is melting off, sometimes body as well. If it isn't some weird melt-fetish, they are terrible artists. D:<


----------



## Inpw (Apr 25, 2014)

Electromagnetic radiation.
I don't understand light... Massless particles with wave like properties. No medium required. It only knows 1 speed relative to space and time and accelerates towards it in infinitely short time.


----------



## Orvayn (Apr 25, 2014)

It is a beautiful theory--the first truly Lorentz invariant physical theory!  (Completely compatible with relativity--and they didn't even know it!)

And all particles have a wavelength.

But, I dig you.  One of the most elucidating experiences I had in E&M was derivation of radiation wave equations and light polarity.


----------



## Misomie (Apr 25, 2014)

I liked the Electromagnetic Theory in physics. It was so weird like how light passing light (going in oposite directions will see light as c when at lesser speeds people see other stuff appearing to move faster, that part bugged me so much). Then it got weirder when time space was involved and time travel.


----------



## Orvayn (Apr 25, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I liked the Electromagnetic Theory in physics. It was so weird like how light passing light (going in oposite directions will see light as c when at lesser speeds people see other stuff appearing to move faster, that part bugged me so much). Then it got weirder when time space was involved and time travel.



It just requires a shift in thinking towards Lorentz-invariant quantities.  I think the different ways you can interpret things are pretty cool.

If you want true mindfuckery, look at the car in the garage problem.  It's beautiful how it works itself out despite what seems to be logical failure at first sight. <3


----------



## KyryK (Apr 25, 2014)

Why one of the churches near me has a large board stuck to the side of it with a bad drawing of an anthro fox standing next to the words "What does the fox say? God loves you" with the name of some churchgoer written on a board underneath it. I also can't understand why these churchgoers can't have normal names. It's always "God loves you Ivana and purbert" "God loves you Turpinetine" "God loves you barristo and midoria" It's just wrong.


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 25, 2014)

I don't understand how any being can in clear mind believe in time travel.

For it to be true, the universe would have to have intrinsic memory of the exact state of every particle and be able to transfer between them.

Focus on gravity instead, that shit's crazy.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 25, 2014)

I don't understand why my bearded dragon likes to scoot along the floor into dark places and fall asleep.

Isn't it dangerous for pet lizards to do that?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 25, 2014)

Things I don't understand.
Just... chemistry. I never understood it, I STILL don't understand it ><


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 25, 2014)

my brain...and specifically, my emotions.


----------



## funky3000 (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh I've always loved chemistry. I caught onto the math right away and fell in love with the experiment labs.

Once we did a lab with HCl and zinc making hydrogen bubbles and lighting  them for a pop. I got suspended for 3 days on that one for making a joke I was surprised the school hadn't blown up. The story twisted through 5 students and a panicked sub teacher before finally reaching the principal, turning into me coming back to "do something about it" if it hadn't blown up.

This is why we can't have fun. Idiots turning the game telephone into an actual way to send a message.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 25, 2014)

Why does a female praying mantis break her mate's neck and eat him?

Is it so he doesn't cheat on her?


----------



## Misomie (Apr 25, 2014)

@Kosdu- From what I learned, time travel is only possible in the forward motion (time only travels one way). It has to do with how time slows at faster speeds. So, if you're traveling at speeds near the speed of light when you stop and return home, everything will be much older but you would have barely aged. Used to bug me so much. @Transformer- It's because being egg-heavy, she's had a hard time eating (she can no longer fly) so if she's too starved, she'll eat him. Black widows however do it as a part of their mating ritual.


----------



## RabidLynx (Apr 25, 2014)

Why Mr.Krabs' daughter is a WHALE.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 25, 2014)

Or why they changed Mr. Krabs from a lovable buffoon to an unlikable shithead.


----------



## Icky (Apr 25, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Or why they changed Mr. Krabs from a lovable buffoon to an unlikable shithead.



...Do you even know what Mr. Krabs was originally like? His entire shtick is being an unlikable shithead of a boss. If they've changed him to be any sort of lovable, then shit's fucked up.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 25, 2014)

Why nobody's voted higher than 3 (or 2, usually) on ANYTHING I've made  on Newgrounds. I've tried REALLY HARD to make this stuff good.


----------



## Greatodyer (Apr 25, 2014)

When you ask someone where your keys are.  They say 'On the SIDE.'.  Seriously...what is this place called 'side'?


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 25, 2014)

Accretion said:


> Electromagnetic radiation.
> I don't understand light... Massless particles with wave like properties. No medium required. It only knows 1 speed relative to space and time and accelerates towards it in infinitely short time.



If you are having trouble understanding, light does not require a medium for its waves to travel in because it carries its own road with it, [which pops out of Maxwell's equations]






The electric wave relative to the magnetic wave facilitate the existence of one another. 

The speed of light is also predicted by these equations. http://physics.syr.edu/courses/modules/LIGHTCONE/maxwell.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maxwell's_equations


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 25, 2014)

Why my dog smells like ass.


----------



## Oshy (Apr 26, 2014)

- Why we need Violins. I mean, Violas. I play Violin, but Violas. Must I explain? I shall anyway. Violas have a C string and the 3 strings a Violin has. Viola has C, G, D, and A. The Violin has G, D, A, and E. I find that i commonly use the D and A string on my Violin and on my Viola, G and D. _However _you can still play E string notes (Notes a Violin can play) On the Violas A string. Besides, who even needs to go higher than an E string unless its ambient noises or orchestral pieces with weird high squeaky background thangs. I mean, yeah, Violin pride, but Viola just makes so much more sense. You have a lower string and basically all the notes a Violin can play except the extremely high E string notes that nobody uses half the time. 

I feel like if i owned a better Viola I would play that instead of my Violin. The one i have right now is above beginner, but no where near professional. I'm thinking about Cello as well. Yep, Oshy cannot make up his mind once again.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 26, 2014)

Oshy said:


> - Why we need Violins. I mean, Violas. I play Violin, but Violas. Must I explain? I shall anyway. Violas have a C string and the 3 strings a Violin has. Viola has C, G, D, and A. The Violin has G, D, A, and E. I find that i commonly use the D and A string on my Violin and on my Viola, G and D. _However _you can still play E string notes (Notes a Violin can play) On the Violas A string. Besides, who even needs to go higher than an E string unless its ambient noises or orchestral pieces with weird high squeaky background thangs. I mean, yeah, Violin pride, but Viola just makes so much more sense. You have a lower string and basically all the notes a Violin can play except the extremely high E string notes that nobody uses half the time.
> 
> I feel like if i owned a better Viola I would play that instead of my Violin. The one i have right now is above beginner, but no where near professional. I'm thinking about Cello as well. Yep, Oshy cannot make up his mind once again.



The same reason I feel the need to own baritone guitars, or my 7 and 8-string guitars, for that matter, it's more of a whole "tonal variety" thing that people love to use to justify things they really don't need...that, and everyone knows what a violin is, but no one outside of the orchestral string community ever seems to know of the viola. And, by the way, I always preferred the viola over the violin,but they both took second fiddle (ha stupid pun  ) to the cello...I loved that thing.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 26, 2014)

WHY EVERY FLIPPIN PERSON I KNOW CALLS MY BASSOON AN OBOE! ><


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 26, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> WHY EVERY FLIPPIN PERSON I KNOW CALLS MY BASSOON AN OBOE! ><



If it makes you feel any better, my roommate still doesn't know the difference between a guitar and a bass.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 26, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> If it makes you feel any better, my roommate still doesn't know the difference between a guitar and a bass.



._.
I'm no guitarist, but I still, somewhat, know the difference.
I think, as musicians, other people just don't understand our struggles /;w;/


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 26, 2014)

Oh, non-musicians...


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 26, 2014)

I think I get what you two are on about. Anyone with good skills of perception could tell the difference between instruments.
Unless they played Guitar Hero or Rock Band. Then they've been dumbed down considerably.


----------



## Misomie (Apr 26, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> If it makes you feel any better, my roommate still doesn't know the difference between a guitar and a bass.



How? One you play music on and one's a fish. How do people possibly not tell the difference! D:<


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 26, 2014)

^I seriously just lol'd so hard I woke my roommate.


----------



## Misomie (Apr 26, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> ^I seriously just lol'd so hard I woke my roommate.



You're welcome. 

Misomie at your service. *salute*


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 26, 2014)

Oshy said:


> - Why we need Violins. I mean, Violas. I play Violin, but Violas. Must I explain? I shall anyway. Violas have a C string and the 3 strings a Violin has. Viola has C, G, D, and A. The Violin has G, D, A, and E. I find that i commonly use the D and A string on my Violin and on my Viola, G and D. _However _you can still play E string notes (Notes a Violin can play) On the Violas A string. Besides, who even needs to go higher than an E string unless its ambient noises or orchestral pieces with weird high squeaky background thangs. I mean, yeah, Violin pride, but Viola just makes so much more sense. You have a lower string and basically all the notes a Violin can play except the extremely high E string notes that nobody uses half the time.   I feel like if i owned a better Viola I would play that instead of my Violin. The one i have right now is above beginner, but no where near professional. I'm thinking about Cello as well. Yep, Oshy cannot make up his mind once again.



 Because it's a different instrument, different acoustics, different shape, different frecuency, different sound, different sound espectrum, different body, different sound source, different bow, different strings, different vibrations, different modifiers.

It's not about the notes, sound is made by 3 main characteristics: Frecuency, Amplitude and Timbre. Different instruments means different sound. If you use viola strings and bow on your violin it's not going to work.

Sources: I'm studying sound and music.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 26, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Because it's a different instrument, different acoustics, different shape, different frecuency, different sound, different sound espectrum, different body, different sound source, different bow, different strings, different vibrations, different modifiers.
> 
> It's not about the notes, sound is made by 3 main characteristics: Frecuency, Amplitude and Timbre. Different instruments means different sound. If you use viola strings and bow on your violin it's not going to work.
> 
> Sources: I'm studying sound and music.


Exactly this! Thank you Kitsune. 

Anyway, other than that, I don't think Oshy has played a lot of violin music if he doesn't need to go mid-to-high E string often. There's a bit of ignorance there.

Source: I'm a violinist and violist, 7 years for the former and 2 for the latter.


----------



## KAS3519 (Apr 26, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> WHY EVERY FLIPPIN PERSON I KNOW CALLS MY BASSOON AN OBOE! ><



My dad tried to tell me a bari sax was an oboe... I don't even know how.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 26, 2014)

Kalmor said:


> Exactly this! Thank you Kitsune.
> 
> Anyway, other than that, I don't think Oshy has played a lot of violin music if he doesn't need to go mid-to-high E string often. There's a bit of ignorance there.
> 
> Source: I'm a violinist and violist, 7 years for the former and 2 for the latter.



No problem bro

7 years? That means you been playing since you were 8 y/o? That's amazing I wish I had been instructed in music at that age )=


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 26, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> No problem bro
> 
> 7 years? That means you been playing since you were 8 y/o? That's amazing I wish I had been instructed in music at that age )=


Yup, about 8 or 9 years old, I'm 16 now.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 26, 2014)

KAS3519 said:


> My dad tried to tell me a bari sax was an oboe... I don't even know how.



._.
B-But it's two completely different instrument families! /;w;/
If I played English Horn and called it an Oboe, I wouldn't be as upset, because they're technically right.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 26, 2014)

Kalmor said:


> Yup, about 8 or 9 years old, I'm 16 now.



That's amazing, I only started playing music after I finished high school due to the ridiculous idea of my parents that I will only learn an intrument when I get well at school, that never happened, and it wasn't going to happen, they made me lose 17 years!


----------



## VintageLynx (Apr 26, 2014)

People who interrupt me speaking my company name and own name and then ask 'who am I speaking to?' Sheesh
People who speak whilst belching making the belch part of a word.
People who don't know basic history or films because 'it was before I was born'.
Going into public toilets where the air is full of other peoples shit smells.


----------



## Icky (Apr 26, 2014)

VintageLynx said:


> Going into public toilets where the air is full of other peoples shit smells.



I dunno, I thought this would be pretty easy to understand.


----------



## VintageLynx (Apr 26, 2014)

Icky said:


> I dunno, I thought this would be pretty easy to understand.



I manage with a courtesy flush and not stinking the place out. I'm too considerate I suppose.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 26, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> WHY EVERY FLIPPIN PERSON I KNOW CALLS MY BASSOON AN OBOE! ><



That's the instrument Squidward plays, right? Or is that a saxophone?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 26, 2014)

People trying to condemne lesser crimes with murder, you are aware killing is a crime and the worst of it alls, right?


----------



## Icky (Apr 26, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> People trying to condemne lesser crimes with murder, you are aware killing is a crime and the worst of it alls, right?



Debatable. You could do worse things to a person than end their life.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 26, 2014)

Icky said:


> Debatable. You could do worse things to a person than end their life.



Yes, you are right, you can always kidnap, rape, torture and then kill. But still KILL is fucked up, a fucking lot fucked up.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 26, 2014)

Why the new Killer Instinct doesn't have Riptor.


----------



## RabidLynx (Apr 27, 2014)

why my dachshund hates me
I give you all my love, I take you on walks and feed you treats, and yet every time I walk into a room you growl and bark at me
why


----------



## Misomie (Apr 27, 2014)

RabidLynx said:


> why my dachshund hates meI give you all my love, I take you on walks and feed you treats, and yet every time I walk into a room you growl and bark at mewhy


Most likely afraid of you, easily startled, or on high alert. Easy fix though. Carry treats around. Toss them to her whenever you pass by/enter a room. Eventually, she'll associate you with good things and won't bark anymore (and will instead great you happily). Once you get her expecting the treats you can work on teaching her she'll only get the treats if quiet. Dogs learn fast (I assumed your dog is a girl, if that's ok).


----------



## RabidLynx (Apr 27, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Most likely afraid of you, easily startled, or on high alert. Easy fix though. Carry treats around. Toss them to her whenever you pass by/enter a room. Eventually, she'll associate you with good things and won't bark anymore (and will instead great you happily). Once you get her expecting the treats you can work on teaching her she'll only get the treats if quiet. Dogs learn fast (I assumed your dog is a girl, if that's ok).



oh it's fine she's a girl.
Of course, food. Food. Why didn't I think of food, she's a dog. With food involved, you can pretty much bend dogs to your will.
Anyways thanks!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 27, 2014)

JesusFish said:


> That's the instrument Squidward plays, right? Or is that a saxophone?



._.
Well, I also play clarinet and people call that a flute, for some reason.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 27, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Yes, you are right, you can always kidnap, rape, torture and then kill. But still KILL is fucked up, a fucking lot fucked up.



I find it weird people say kidnap is worse than murder. Rape and torture I get but kidnapping in of itself, eh.


----------



## RabidLynx (Apr 27, 2014)

Aleu said:


> I find it weird people say kidnap is worse than murder. Rape and torture I get but kidnapping in of itself, eh.



Wasn't there a girl who was kidnapped for 18 years or something? She was kidnapped by a dude when she was 11 and wasn't found until 18 years later. That's pretty horrible. Yeah she was raped, but even without that factor it's pretty bad because she had her youth taken away from her. She never had the chance to be a teenage girl. During all those years while people her age were just being teenagers and making the best of the few years of childhood they had, she was sitting in some creep's shed.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 27, 2014)

RabidLynx said:


> Wasn't there a girl who was kidnapped for 18 years or something? She was kidnapped by a dude when she was 11 and wasn't found until 18 years later. That's pretty horrible. Yeah she was raped, but even without that factor it's pretty bad because she had her youth taken away from her. She never had the chance to be a teenage girl. During all those years while people her age were just being teenagers and making the best of the few years of childhood they had, she was sitting in some creep's shed.


I don't think that kidnapping without the rape factor would be that bad as to say it's worse than murder though. You're talking about Elizabeth Smart, yes? Because iirc she also had a few kids with him too unless I'm thinking of someone else.


----------



## VintageLynx (Apr 27, 2014)

A few more.

People who say they don't like animals. Since we are mammals too how do they even start with thoughts like those.

Why do people seem so interested in sharing their racist and homophobic views with me when I am clearly not interested.

Why film remakes are almost always worse than the original. They have watched the original so why do they get them so wrong?

Why do people make it so hard to share personal information with them? It's as if they enjoy being shocked and judgemental...

Lastly why do people walking their dogs ignore them? Talking on the phone or texting and the dog looking bored. Speak to them and interact why don't you.


----------



## RabidLynx (Apr 27, 2014)

Aleu said:


> I don't think that kidnapping without the rape factor would be that bad as to say it's worse than murder though. You're talking about Elizabeth Smart, yes? Because iirc she also had a few kids with him too unless I'm thinking of someone else.



I guess you're right. I mean she still has the rest of her life, and I'm sure she's grateful for that. I was actually talking about this girl.



			
				VintageLynx said:
			
		

> People who say they don't like animals. Since we are mammals too how do they even start with thoughts like those.
> Why do people seem so interested in sharing their racist and homophobic views with me when I am clearly not interested.
> Why film remakes are almost always worse than the original. They have watched the original so why do they get them so wrong?
> Why do people make it so hard to share personal information with them? It's as if they enjoy being shocked and judgemental...
> Lastly why do people walking their dogs ignore them? Talking on the phone or texting and the dog looking bored. Speak to them and interact why don't you.



1. ...what? That confuses me too. I've never met someone who didn't like animals. Even if they weren't crazy about animals, everyone I have met has a favorite animal of some kind. That's really weird
2. I get this too. One of my friends is homophobic (and I'm friends with them because I am able to look past that, they are really nice otherwise). They are constantly making fun of gays and bisexuals. I've said before what I thought about sexuality, they should get the message that they shouldn't say those things around me, but they continue to do it. They are the only person that I'm afraid of coming out as bi to, especially since they once said bisexuality is worse than homosexuality. I'm actually kinda afraid of coming out to anybody at school, because of that person. I'm worried the news would spread around the school like wildfire and they would somehow hear about it.
5. I know! What's the point of having a dog when you're not going to even pay attention to it?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 27, 2014)

I happen to catch the last 5 minutes of Homeward Bound on TV. i haven't seen that movie in its entirety since I was about 7, but still I am crying like a little bitch from only 7 minutes of a movie. I don't understand this.



RabidLynx said:


> They are the only person that I'm afraid of coming out as bi to, *especially since they once said bisexuality is worse than homosexuality*.




Some people don't even believe that being bi is an actual thing. I don't understand that either.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 27, 2014)

Aleu said:


> I find it weird people say kidnap is worse than murder. Rape and torture I get but kidnapping in of itself, eh.



Nah, murder is worse, I said (kidnap+torture+rape+murder) was worse than murder. Actually I don't think rape is worse than murder, or torture, depending on how this 2 happen.

And if this makes you think I am not giving enough importance to kidnap, torture or rape. Fuck you, I totally get how fucked up is, but atleast you can still have your life after that.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 27, 2014)

I don't understand why cats are so lazy compared to dogs.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 27, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> I don't understand why cats are so lazy compared to dogs.



You should meet my dog ^.^


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 27, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> I don't understand why cats are so lazy compared to dogs.



I think its because they have differents metabolism


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 27, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> You should meet my dog ^.^



Has he gotten fat?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 27, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Has he gotten fat?



Nope, she is just lazy.

She thinks she's a cat too, so she sleeps on the back of the sofa.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 27, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Nope, she is just lazy.
> 
> She thinks she's a cat too, so she sleeps on the back of the sofa.



My mini dachshund is the same. What breed is yours?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 27, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> My mini dachshund is the same. What breed is yours?



A GREAT BIG HULKING BOXER.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 27, 2014)

RabidLynx said:


> I guess you're right. I mean she still has the rest of her life, and I'm sure she's grateful for that. I was actually talking about this girl.


RIGHT

I remember now. Yeah I fucked up because she's so close to my age.
But still kidnapping is simply taking someone against their will (or against someone else's if it's parental kidnapping -yes this can happen-)
What they do to that person after that is another matter imo. I mean, a father kidnapping his daughter because of a legal dispute with the mother wouldn't be as bad as a mother murdering her son in some drugged up stupor or some shit.
That's just where I'm coming from.


Kitsune Cross said:


> Nah, murder is worse, I said (kidnap+torture+rape+murder) was worse than murder. Actually I don't think rape is worse than murder, or torture, depending on how this 2 happen.
> 
> And if this makes you think I am not giving enough importance to kidnap, torture or rape. Fuck you, I totally get how fucked up is, but atleast you can still have your life after that.



Oh you were adding them. Okay then. My point still stood though and some people I met acted like kidnapping was one of the big terriblest thing.
I can see where you're going with the rape/torture may not being as bad as murder in some cases. Like, conscious rape is more than likely more traumatizing than unconscious rape.

Personally I'd rather be murdered than tortured or something but I've got a weird mentality regarding death so that's just me.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2014)

How people who wank to cartoons can be so silly and shallow about other people's views and lifestyles.


----------



## funky3000 (Apr 27, 2014)

I don't understand this one bit:

Juniors and seniors in highschool, taking an art class. Some of them don't know how to make a proper color wheel. Scratch that, most don't know how. Out of the 30-40 students in my art class last semester, I'd say I saw about 5 proper color wheels.

...Didn't we all go over this in fuckin first grade?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 27, 2014)

Jack Arclight said:


> How people who wank to cartoons can be so silly and shallow about other people's views and lifestyles.



Burn


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 27, 2014)

I have never understood why America just doesn't use the metric system, or why they do certain things no other country in the world does.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 27, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I have never understood why America just doesn't use the metric system, or why they do certain things no other country in the world does.



Because it's haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrddddddddd~~~~


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I have never understood why America just doesn't use the metric system, or why they do certain things no other country in the world does.


Using an old abandoned British system is THE AMERICAN WAY. That demonstrates AMERICAN INDEPENDENCE, from the nasty Europeans and Brits!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 27, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Because it's haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrddddddddd~~~~



And here I thought it was because we were trillions of dollars in debt or some shit like that XP


----------



## Aleu (Apr 27, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I don't understand this one bit:
> 
> Juniors and seniors in highschool, taking an art class. Some of them don't know how to make a proper color wheel. Scratch that, most don't know how. Out of the 30-40 students in my art class last semester, I'd say I saw about 5 proper color wheels.
> 
> ...Didn't we all go over this in fuckin first grade?


You teach the color wheel in the first grade?


----------



## Ayattar (Apr 27, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I have never understood why America just doesn't use the metric system, or why they do certain things no other country in the world does.



Damn easy to explain

http://i.imgur.com/skpjJ2X.png

Blame french!


----------



## funky3000 (Apr 27, 2014)

Aleu said:


> You teach the color wheel in the first grade?



Actually we were. Art was a required once a week class at my elementary school (art, computers, gym, mass, and music) and we all were taught it. I dunno how many elementary schools taught that when I was in first grade, but afaik nowadays its taught at most elementary schools because of mandatory art class.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 27, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Actually we were. Art was a required once a week class at my elementary school (art, computers, gym, mass, and music) and we all were taught it. I dunno how many elementary schools taught that when I was in first grade, but afaik nowadays its taught at most elementary schools because of mandatory art class.



They didn't teach that here. They didn't teach it until middle school. Even then, it was an elective. Not mandatory.


----------



## funky3000 (Apr 27, 2014)

Aleu said:


> They didn't teach that here. They didn't teach it until middle school. Even then, it was an elective. Not mandatory.



Maybe its just a thing with private/catholic schools then.

Or maybe I'm having that phenomena of false memories.
----
On topic, the fuck kind of phone just stops a video with the error message "sorry, this video cannot be viewed or displayed" when the phone itself recorded the video? Not only that but it only has one camera angle and can't take vertical photos? And they call this thing a smartphone. Yea, smart, let's go with that. :V


----------



## Aleu (Apr 28, 2014)

Yeaaaah Private schools and Public schools are like night and day


----------



## Misomie (Apr 28, 2014)

This weird quirk of mine. Every now and then (it's not really common but still happens) I hate hearing people talk. It's like I gain a hatred for words or something. What I hate about this is that just hearing them talk ticks me off (it happens randomly, happened today and lasted for a few minutes before fading). Of course I can't just walk away from them, that's rude. I also can't tell them that their voice is really annoying me because they take it offensively. No wining I tell you. I just usually wait it out now while trying to block them out. It's anyone in particular, just random hate towards voices (and usually the pitch or tone). I think this has a name but I forgot it. I just don't understand it really. :/


----------



## Khaki (Apr 28, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I don't understand this one bit:
> 
> Juniors and seniors in highschool, taking an art class. Some of them don't know how to make a proper color wheel. Scratch that, most don't know how. Out of the 30-40 students in my art class last semester, I'd say I saw about 5 proper color wheels.
> 
> ...Didn't we all go over this in fuckin first grade?



I don't recall having ever seen or done a colour wheel before, not even when I was doing art classes in highschool. (Which was a disappointing waste of time.)

What does it do?


----------



## Hewge (Apr 28, 2014)

This thing is a basic color wheel. xP


----------



## Khaki (Apr 28, 2014)

Hewge said:


> This thing is a basic color wheel. xP



Thanks Hewge, what is it supposed to do?

Also, to keep on track..

I do not understand why people don't use their indicators whilst driving.


----------



## Hewge (Apr 28, 2014)

Khaki said:


> Thanks Hewge, what is it supposed to do?



It's a wheel/circle to show the different hues of the basic primary colors (red, blue, and yellow), secondary colors(formed by mixing the primary colors), and tertiary colors(formed by mixing primary and secondary colors).

It's to simplify and help understand color methods. E.G: purple will lie in between red and blue on a circle, as red + blue = purple. 
Colors located on the opposite side of the circle to another color are also their complimentary colors. E.G: green is located on the opposite side of the wheel to red, as green is a complimentary color to red.

That's the basics of a color wheel, anyways.

Here's a better color wheel you could play with. xP


----------



## VintageLynx (Apr 28, 2014)

Khaki said:


> Thanks Hewge, what is it supposed to do?
> 
> Also, to keep on track..
> 
> I do not understand why people don't use their indicators whilst driving.



Colour wheel is used for interior design and photography too. Its a guide not a rule - it pays to mix things up sometimes.

Why don't leisure parks bring in wasp extermination? Little kids getting traumatized by being chased by the critters and ruining their (supposedly fun) day.


----------



## Misomie (Apr 28, 2014)

VintageLynx said:


> Why don't leisure parks bring in wasp extermination? Little kids getting traumatized by being chased by the critters and ruining their (supposedly fun) day.


Because they're part of the habitat and play a role in the ecosystem. They'll probably remove high threat hives (around equipment) but not every hive in the park. Driving out a species just for ease of living is pathetic and a huge problem in someone's way of thinking, "Let's just kill everything and not try to mitigate the problem at all." Wasps are fairly chill anyways and as long as the child is under supervision (and not screwing with the hives), problems between wasps and children should lessen.


----------



## RedDagger (Apr 28, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I have never understood why America just doesn't use the metric system, or why they do certain things no other country in the world does.



Well, I know here in the UK imperial is used for a lot of things like traveling distances/speed (because updating all the road signs is too costly), cooking, people's weights/heights and sports. There doesn't really seem to be any reason to change completely, but hey. Maybe we should get off our arses as well.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 28, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I have never understood why America just doesn't use the metric system, or why they do certain things no other country in the world does.


It's simple.


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 28, 2014)

Misomie said:


> This weird quirk of mine. Every now and then (it's not really common but still happens) I hate hearing people talk. It's like I gain a hatred for words or something. What I hate about this is that just hearing them talk ticks me off (it happens randomly, happened today and lasted for a few minutes before fading). Of course I can't just walk away from them, that's rude. I also can't tell them that their voice is really annoying me because they take it offensively. No wining I tell you. I just usually wait it out now while trying to block them out. It's anyone in particular, just random hate towards voices (and usually the pitch or tone). I think this has a name but I forgot it. I just don't understand it really. :/



If I sleep in too much or stuff like that, I hate noise and get unlike myself.
Mostly it's when I wank while still waking up.

I could think of no normal way of saying that.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 29, 2014)

Why hens don't have teeth. :I


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 29, 2014)

Mr. Fox said:


> Why hens don't have teeth. :I



The birds which chickens are descended from lost the necessary boney structures required to support teeth, because it saved weight. 

The genetic information necessary to make teeth still exists in chickens, because their ancestors [theropod dinosaurs] had teeth, and if these genes are reactivated a chicken is hatched which does have teeth.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 29, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> The birds which chickens are descended from lost the necessary boney structures required to support teeth, because it saved weight.
> 
> The genetic information necessary to make teeth still exists in chickens, because their ancestors [theropod dinosaurs] had teeth, and if these genes are reactivated a chicken is hatched which does have teeth.



~ The More You Know ~


----------



## Misomie (Apr 29, 2014)

That people don't understand the difference between marriage and holy matrimony. Marriage is by the government and religion has no say in it. Holy matrimony is by religion and the government has no say in it. The two are separate. A gay couple getting married doesn't disobey religious rules because it's not holy matrimony.


----------



## Belluavir (Apr 29, 2014)

I don't understand why so many people are browsing FAF but there's so little discussion going on.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 29, 2014)

Misomie said:


> That people don't understand the difference between marriage and holy matrimony. Marriage is by the government and religion has no say in it. Holy matrimony is by religion and the government has no say in it. The two are separate. A gay couple getting married doesn't disobey religious rules because it's not holy matrimony.



I don't understand why no one else is bringing this up.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Apr 29, 2014)

I don't understand the fascination people have with transhumanism.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2014)

Belluavir said:


> I don't understand why so many people are browsing FAF but there's so little discussion going on.



GO TO BED. >:C

OT: I don't understand how one person can be so adorable without even trying. It makes me mad.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 30, 2014)

Batsy said:


> OT: I don't understand how one person can be so adorable without even trying. It makes me mad.


I'm sorry. It's just really hard for me to stop


----------



## Artillery Spam (Apr 30, 2014)

Misomie said:


> That people don't understand the difference between marriage and holy matrimony. Marriage is by the government and religion has no say in it. Holy matrimony is by religion and the government has no say in it. The two are separate. A gay couple getting married doesn't disobey religious rules because it's not holy matrimony.



Huh.

Well that's something I didn't know until now.


----------



## KyryK (Apr 30, 2014)

Why that fried chicken tasted faintly of cheese.

Food poisoning here i come!


----------



## Greatodyer (Apr 30, 2014)

Why traffic lights always change when I go near them


----------



## Belluavir (Apr 30, 2014)

I dont understand anarcho-syndacalism


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 30, 2014)

I hate how some people say that, because I'm gay, I'm going to hell, because "it's a sin."
Well hell must be fucking FABULOUS then!


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 30, 2014)

Well. most of us here are going to hell too, so at least you'll have good company. I'll have the grill fired up when you get there.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 30, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Well. most of us here are going to hell too, so at least you'll have good company. I'll have the grill fired up when you get there.



Whooo \:3/


----------



## Belluavir (Apr 30, 2014)

In the storybook the Lucifer character was always so much more reasonable and much nicer, the Yaweh character was such a prick.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 30, 2014)

Aleu said:


> I don't understand why no one else is bringing this up.



Perhaps because some gay people are religious and do regard their marriages as holy. In the UK civil partnerships were already available, and religious marriages are now possible because people viewed civil partnerships as a 'second class' marriage. 

Arguing that a religious marriage isn't holy if it's between a same sex couple both returns us to that problem- that it's a 'second class' affair, as well as making an incorrect assertion that all religions fail to view marriage of same sex couples as holy; whilst Catholics do not, Quakers do.


----------



## Misomie (May 1, 2014)

How Homestuck is so popular. It's so slow up to page 1000 and many of the fans don't like it until page 5k. They literally have told me at least try it until page 5k. I find it ok and I started reading it, but it took forever to get into. You'd imagine no one bothered to read more of it. I could barely do it and the only reason I was able to was because I was so freaking curious. Oh, and those trolls everybody loves? I haven't even met them yet. I'm in Act 3 and no sign of them. D:<


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 1, 2014)

These goddamn santa ana winds, went to the track today and im still digging dirt and dust out of my eyes.
Fucka you wind! Im wearing goggles tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Belluavir (May 1, 2014)

d.batty said:


> These goddamn santa ana winds, went to the track today and im still digging dirt and dust out of my eyes.
> Fucka you wind! Im wearing goggles tomorrow for sure.



What track? The dog track?


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 1, 2014)

Belluavir said:


> What track? The dog track?


Naw, Rc dirt track.


----------



## Icky (May 1, 2014)

Misomie said:


> How Homestuck is so popular. It's so slow up to page 1000 and many of the fans don't like it until page 5k. They literally have told me at least try it until page 5k. I find it ok and I started reading it, but it took forever to get into. You'd imagine no one bothered to read more of it. I could barely do it and the only reason I was able to was because I was so freaking curious. Oh, and those trolls everybody loves? I haven't even met them yet. I'm in Act 3 and no sign of them. D:<



I stopped reading after ...well, I stopped reading. It's good, I guess, but it's a fucking chore keeping up with it.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 1, 2014)

Misomie said:


> How Homestuck is so popular. It's so slow up to page 1000 and many of the fans don't like it until page 5k. They literally have told me at least try it until page 5k. I find it ok and I started reading it, but it took forever to get into. You'd imagine no one bothered to read more of it. I could barely do it and the only reason I was able to was because I was so freaking curious. Oh, and those trolls everybody loves? I haven't even met them yet. I'm in Act 3 and no sign of them. D:<


Honestly I lost interest when the trolls showed up. The early comic was more interesting personally. Now it feels like it is that false mystery crap ala LOST.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (May 1, 2014)

Misomie said:


> How Homestuck is so popular. It's so slow up to page 1000 and many of the fans don't like it until page 5k. They literally have told me at least try it until page 5k. I find it ok and I started reading it, but it took forever to get into. You'd imagine no one bothered to read more of it. I could barely do it and the only reason I was able to was because I was so freaking curious. Oh, and those trolls everybody loves? I haven't even met them yet. I'm in Act 3 and no sign of them. D:<



I used to like it but then it got really confusing and appeared random like off topic, I dunno


----------



## DorotheaH (May 2, 2014)

My sisters obsessive relationship with her boyfriend.


----------



## Misomie (May 2, 2014)

These people that think it's offensive to create characters of certain races. They claim it's racist if a white person creates a character that isn't white (unless the creator has said race in their blood and is learning about the culture, then it's reclaiming, but if the bloodline isn't there it's still racist). They also claimed that cosplaying as a character that happens to have dark skin is racist as well. If you wear face-paint/make-up to mimic the skin color, it's offensive and racist. If you don't, it's whitewashing.... Chances are the cosplayers weren't even thinking of race but a character they find awesome so they try and portray them correctly. how is this offensive?! They then state there are plenty of white characters to cosplay as so they should not mess with poc... Then they went to talk about wearing cultural clothes is offensive if it isn't your own culture (ie. kimono, headress, ect). 

I don't get these people.... It's one thing to be blatantly racist but... creating a character of a different race after doing tons of research....? How the heck is this offensive!? D:<


----------



## Aleu (May 2, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Perhaps because some gay people are religious and do regard their marriages as holy. In the UK civil partnerships were already available, and religious marriages are now possible because people viewed civil partnerships as a 'second class' marriage.
> 
> Arguing that a religious marriage isn't holy if it's between a same sex couple both returns us to that problem- that it's a 'second class' affair, as well as making an incorrect assertion that all religions fail to view marriage of same sex couples as holy; whilst Catholics do not, Quakers do.


Not sure what you're talking about but having a wedding in a church doesn't mean you're married legally. That's the difference. Yet people somehow think that government needs to bend to the whims of the church here.



Misomie said:


> These people that think it's offensive to create  characters of certain races. They claim it's racist if a white person  creates a character that isn't white (unless the creator has said race  in their blood and is learning about the culture, then it's reclaiming,  but if the bloodline isn't there it's still racist). They also claimed  that cosplaying as a character that happens to have dark skin is racist  as well. If you wear face-paint/make-up to mimic the skin color, it's  offensive and racist. If you don't, it's whitewashing.... Chances are  the cosplayers weren't even thinking of race but a character they find  awesome so they try and portray them correctly. how is this offensive?!  They then state there are plenty of white characters to cosplay as so  they should not mess with poc... Then they went to talk about wearing  cultural clothes is offensive if it isn't your own culture (ie. kimono,  headress, ect).
> 
> I don't get these people.... It's one thing to be blatantly racist  but... creating a character of a different race after doing tons of  research....? How the heck is this offensive!? D:<


White people need to stick to their own kind :V


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 2, 2014)

Aleu said:


> White people need to stick to their own kind :V



Yep, 'cuz no matter the intention anything we do is automatically racist...it's the law!!!

back OT: why so many people think only white people can be racist.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 2, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> back OT: why so many people think only white people can be racist.



Cause there's a lot of white people? idk, because whites were historically racist against everyone, even other white people o3o

I don't understand why my parents didn't force me to go to school today


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 2, 2014)

but other races can be just as bad or worse,and people give them a free pass 'cuz they ain't white...and if you're all like "Dude, that's kinda racist" they're just like "I can't be racist,I'm a minority. Only white folks can be racist".

I really wish I was kidding, but this happens 2-3 times a week around here.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 2, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> but other races can be just as bad or worse,and people give them a free pass 'cuz they ain't white...and if you're all like "Dude, that's kinda racist" they're just like "I can't be racist,I'm a minority. Only white folks can be racist".
> 
> I really wish I was kidding, but this happens 2-3 times a week around here.



I know those feels.
Going to a school of mostly black kids, sometimes you can see things like that.


----------



## KyryK (May 2, 2014)

How i can sleep for 13 hours straight and still be tired enough to want to go back to sleep 3 hours after waking up.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 2, 2014)

I call it "oversleeping syndrome", there seems to be a magical number between 5 and 9 hours that actually leaves you feeling well rested...anything more or less than that and you're dead tired, I believe it may be a conditioned reaction within the brain, but I have no evidence to back it up, so it's just the delusional rants of a mad man at this point.


----------



## Antronach (May 2, 2014)

After doing this security job for about two weeks, I'm pretty sick of alcohol since it's at the root of 90% of our calls. Vandilization, trespassing, drug abuse, death threats, all from booze drinkers. The 10% I don't mind cause that's just tired people at the slots or homeless people falling asleep on a toilet. It's just, holy crap WHY IS BEER A GOOD IDEA?


----------



## KyryK (May 2, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I call it "oversleeping syndrome", there seems to be a magical number between 5 and 9 hours that actually leaves you feeling well rested...anything more or less than that and you're dead tired, I believe it may be a conditioned reaction within the brain, but I have no evidence to back it up, so it's just the delusional rants of a mad man at this point.



Hmm...recently i've been sleeping 10-12 hours and i haven't felt tired until about 12-15 hours after waking up, maybe it's because i only had about 4 hours sleep yesterday because i had to do the unthinkable and get up at 9AM.


----------



## Misomie (May 2, 2014)

Oh, they claim racism meams systematic suppression of the minority. So by their definition, whites are the only one possible of racism. I stopped watching them because they wouldn't stop talking about it.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 3, 2014)

They say you've got to give it time, but... I don't understand why it's taken 3 and a half years to just get my foot on the door about moving on/get closure from my first love.


----------



## Auramaru (May 3, 2014)

My sleep schedule.
Sleep hours for Thursday night - Saturday morning:
5:00AM-7:00AM
10:00AM-4:00PM
10:00PM-1:00AM
7:30AM-12:00PM
Weird-ass hours


----------



## alphakitsune (May 3, 2014)

The purpose of Stonehenge


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 3, 2014)

alphakitsune said:


> The purpose of Stonehenge



I think no one understands that.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 3, 2014)

alphakitsune said:


> The purpose of Stonehenge



was this a Ylvis reference?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 3, 2014)

alphakitsune said:


> The purpose of Stonehenge



Whatever it's for, I can't help but stare at it every time I pass it, trying to figure out just that.


----------



## Eggdodger (May 3, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Yep, 'cuz no matter the intention anything we do is automatically racist...it's the law!!!
> 
> back OT: why so many people think only white people can be racist.



I have a very close friend that used to live in Oklahoma. The amount of Native Americans in her town _were_ the established majority, and her Caucasian condition made her the target of a lot of bullying at her old school. It got bad enough to warrant moving here to Hicksville, I guess. I suppose I'm not a primary source to the phenomenon, aside from some condescending comments I occasionally receive from African Americans about my hairstyle. I never imagined afros as the exclusive property of a singular division of humanity. I guess that's what I don't understand-- how embracing elements of another subculture in a positive light can be seen as offensive.


----------



## DrDingo (May 3, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> I guess that's what I don't understand-- how embracing elements of another subculture in a positive light can be seen as offensive.


Think of it like how a child would put it: 'Hey, that idea's mine! You're copying me!'

They want a sense of identity. Something that's theirs and theirs alone. And they get butthurt if they can't have it to themselves.


----------



## funky3000 (May 3, 2014)

alphakitsune said:


> The purpose of Stonehenge



Extraterrestrial signal beacon.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 3, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Extraterrestrial signal beacon.



Nope. it's a giant granite birthday cake, duh!!!


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (May 4, 2014)

Why it's okay to be "obsessed" with cartoons from a certain country, or a certain singer, but if you are "obsessed" with a certain species of animal, then your own family thinks you're a headcase.

How wanting to get away from your oppressive parents is "selfish".


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (May 4, 2014)

Phoenix-Kat said:


> but if you are "obsessed" with a certain species of animal, then your own family thinks you're a headcase.



That's weird, because I've known sooo many people who love a certain animal, and people are fine with it, because it makes buying a gift for that person so much easier!

I've known a "panda girl", a "piggy girl", I've been a "fox/meerkat/ferret girl", a relative is a "frog lady" it goes on and on.

Your family need to lighten up. They must have interests too. :/


----------



## VintageLynx (May 4, 2014)

I don't understand why so many people don't take time to really know those supposedly close to them. Time and time again I hear 'I didn't think he was like that' or similar. I mean nobody really knows me despite them thinking that they have me sussed.

Perhaps the fact that I'm not judgemental and also a listener means that it's often me listening to what they should be telling their partners. It shouldn't be this way.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 4, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Not sure what you're talking about but having a wedding in a church doesn't mean you're married legally. That's the difference. Yet people somehow think that government needs to bend to the whims of the church here.
> 
> 
> White people need to stick to their own kind :V





"That people don't understand the difference between marriage and holy  matrimony. Marriage is by the government and religion has no say in it.  Holy matrimony is by religion and the government has no say in it. The  two are separate. *A gay couple getting married doesn't disobey religious  rules because it's not holy matrimony*."

My point is that this is a poor argument. 
Religions are not a monoculture- some of them do view same sex unions as spiritually significant. Permitting spiritual same sex unions is important because it is a religious freedom that people deserve to have. 

The British government used to offer exclusively secular partnerships for same sex couples [and it's good these were available], but this was insufficient because there are religious gay people too and forbidding them from having a religious union by law was state interference in their religious freedom. 

...although the British government still does this to an extent. By law, if you are an Anglican [the official state religion] your same sex union will not be recognised if it is conducted in an Anglican temple.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 4, 2014)

Horoscopes and why anyone would take them seriously.


----------



## Aleu (May 4, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> "That people don't understand the difference between marriage and holy  matrimony. Marriage is by the government and religion has no say in it.  Holy matrimony is by religion and the government has no say in it. The  two are separate. *A gay couple getting married doesn't disobey religious  rules because it's not holy matrimony*."
> 
> My point is that this is a poor argument.
> Religions are not a monoculture- some of them do view same sex unions as spiritually significant. Permitting spiritual same sex unions is important because it is a religious freedom that people deserve to have.
> ...



You're assuming that the American religious unions have any ground in whether or not someone is married.

*hint: They don't*

Already, there are churches that would be okay with marrying gay couples except that all they can do is have a ceremony. They are bound by their religion but not by law *which is what matters*.

Again, because this needs repeated

AMERICAN GOVERNMENT IS NOT BRITISH GOVERNMENT. THEY DO NOT HAVE CONTROL OVER THE CHURCHES.

The argument stands.


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (May 4, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> That's weird, because I've known sooo many people who love a certain animal, and people are fine with it, because it makes buying a gift for that person so much easier!
> 
> I've known a "panda girl", a "piggy girl", I've been a "fox/meerkat/ferret girl", a relative is a "frog lady" it goes on and on.
> 
> Your family need to lighten up. They must have interests too. :/



It was meerkats with me. My mother often told me I needed to "widen my horizons" and find some interests other than meerkats. This was WAY before Meerkat Manor came out and one of the reasons I hate that show so much. My mother often would forbid me from talking about meerkats but would allow me to talk about other things. I NEVER felt so unloved or unappreciated before. My mom even recently told me she does not feel any remorse for the "emotional abuse" (since she did not intend for it to be abusive, in her eyes it was not abuse and since I see it as abusive, I'm the one with the problem) she inflicted upon me for her refusing to let me talk about meerkats.  She claimed I needed to learn to talk about other things. What I was learning was that I had to live up to some kind of impossible standard in order to be loved by her.


----------



## VintageLynx (May 4, 2014)

Kat, on FA you can talk about what you like as much as you like. It's sad when you are really enthusiastic about something but get bought to task for mentioning it to the very people who are supposed to be supporting your interest. I had similar with woodlice. I loved their ability to roll into a ball, their hard gleaming shell and their fine shrimp-like legs and antennae but told to stop being interested in them and do something else. No longer could I write about them, draw them and read about them. Really, why do people stop kids developing an interest?


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (May 4, 2014)

VintageLynx said:


> Kat, on FA you can talk about what you like as much as you like. It's sad when you are really enthusiastic about something but get bought to task for mentioning it to the very people who are supposed to be supporting your interest. I had similar with woodlice. I loved their ability to roll into a ball, their hard gleaming shell and their fine shrimp-like legs and antennae but told to stop being interested in them and do something else. No longer could I write about them, draw them and read about them. Really, why do people stop kids developing an interest?



I'm convinced certain people have/adopt kids so they can get their jollies by lording over them...also why some people become school teachers (the teacher from Invader Zim was Mother Teresa compared to several of the ones I had).


----------



## Fallowfox (May 4, 2014)

Aleu said:


> You're assuming that the American religious unions have any ground in whether or not someone is married.
> 
> *hint: They don't*
> 
> ...



I think we're talking cross purpose. The argument appears to have the unfortunate subtext 'homosexual marriages are okay, but only if they are inferior to religious marriages- being binding by law but of no spiritual weight- never any holy matrimony,'

I think a more considered statement would be that gay unions may or may not be holy, depending on one's religious outlook, but that this is entirely irrelevant to the reasons for their legal existence and furthermore when this is combined with freedom of religion a temple should be able to perform marriages that are both legally binding_ and _viewed as spiritually significant by that particular temple's followers.

I am not implying that America has state churches; I used England as an example to illustrate the requirement of equal religious right as well as legal right, and commented on the unfortunate difficulty that state religion in England poses to this goal for Britons- hopefully something Americans would be able to avoid. [although in truth religion probably has a much larger un-official influence on American politics than official religion has on British policy]


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 4, 2014)

I don't understand why two gay guys getting married is such a big deal.
Just let them do it and get it over with.


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (May 4, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I don't understand why two gay guys getting married is such a big deal.
> Just let them do it and get it over with.



My only question about gay marriage is when they decide to adopt a child. How do the kids address WHICH mom or WHICH dad? When kids play one over the other it's got to be extra confusing. Dad! Dad said I could stay up late tonight! or Mom! Mom told me you were in here!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 4, 2014)

Phoenix-Kat said:


> My only question about gay marriage is when they decide to adopt a child. How do the kids address WHICH mom or WHICH dad? When kids play one over the other it's got to be extra confusing. Dad! Dad said I could stay up late tonight! or Mom! Mom told me you were in here!



I actually have no idea how that would work, when and if I get married and when and if I adopt o.o


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (May 4, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I actually have no idea how that would work, when and if I get married and when and if I adopt o.o


Maybe you would have to let your kids call you by your first names.


----------



## Aleu (May 4, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I think we're talking cross purpose. The argument appears to have the unfortunate subtext 'homosexual marriages are okay, but only if they are inferior to religious marriages- being binding by law but of no spiritual weight- never any holy matrimony,'
> 
> I think a more considered statement would be that gay unions may or may not be holy, depending on one's religious outlook, but that this is entirely irrelevant to the reasons for their legal existence and furthermore when this is combined with freedom of religion a temple should be able to perform marriages that are both legally binding_ and _viewed as spiritually significant by that particular temple's followers.
> 
> I am not implying that America has state churches; I used England as an example to illustrate the requirement of equal religious right as well as legal right, and commented on the unfortunate difficulty that state religion in England poses to this goal for Britons- hopefully something Americans would be able to avoid. [although in truth religion probably has a much larger un-official influence on American politics than official religion has on British policy]


I don't know where you're getting that assumption. If anything, holy matrimony is the inferior marriage because it literally has no legal ground in...anything. And it is possible to get a pastor/minister to oversee the marriage who doesn't mind so, again, there's little issue. People can bitch all they want about it being "unholy" or whatever but that doesn't make it so. Willing to bet that there's a good bit of people in Mississippi that see inter-racial marriages as unholy but that doesn't mean that their opinions are right.



Phoenix-Kat said:


> Maybe you would have to let your kids call you by your first names.



Papa-<father 1> and Papa-<father 2>

I imagine it's the same as differentiating two different grandparents or uncles/aunts.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (May 4, 2014)

Phoenix-Kat said:


> Maybe you would have to let your kids call you by your first names.


Or let your kid give you and your partner nicknames.


----------



## Eggdodger (May 5, 2014)

Phoenix-Kat said:


> My only question about gay marriage is when they decide to adopt a child. How do the kids address WHICH mom or WHICH dad? When kids play one over the other it's got to be extra confusing. Dad! Dad said I could stay up late tonight! or Mom! Mom told me you were in here!





Mr. Sparta said:


> Or let your kid give you and your partner nicknames.


 If I were ever in that situation, I would want the kids to call me "Daddaskillatra", or Dad for short. I wouldn't care what the other guy had them call him, you can't argue with Daddaskillatra. Daddaskillatra is the name of a father that is generous in trust, but unforgiving in betrayal.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (May 5, 2014)

People getting scare of me walking in the street, still hadn't decided if that's good or bad


----------



## RedLeFrench (May 6, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> People getting scare of me walking in the street, still hadn't decided if that's good or bad



Hah, same here. Appearances can change quite the people's views on yourself sadly.


----------



## Belluavir (May 6, 2014)

I don't understand cosmology until Neil Degrasse Tyson or someone similar explains it.


----------



## Eggdodger (May 6, 2014)

I don't understand authority figures who make uninformed decisions.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 6, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> People getting scare of me walking in the street, still hadn't decided if that's good or bad



Kinda reminded me of what happens to me when I walk through the high street.

I don't understand why my appearance is considered intimidating to potential friends, but I seem to have a magnet for random people asking me for directions and charity workers trying to get donations.

If I look so intimidating, why are random people so happy to approach me, when people I've spoken to already get scared away?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 6, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> If I look so intimidating, why are random people so happy to approach me



thats because ur beuatiful


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (May 6, 2014)

How people can judge me even if they don't know me....

Sure. I dyed my hair red, wear a nose piercing, and have tattoos everywhere; it doesn't mean I'm a "trashy, shitty, good-for-nothing asshole". For your information, I took care of my grandfather who had a traumatic brain injury after a rollover incident day and night for almost 10 years. I spend a whole paycheck every December to shop for the orphan kids for Christmas presents, buy blankets for the homeless in the Fall for Winter, and will stay behind after doing my grocery shopping to help the elderly patrons get their groceries into the back of their car then take their carts to the front. I'm a nice person, but when getting instantly slapped with a label without so much as a "hello", it can really tear me apart. Why do people feel so obligated to say such things to people they don't even know....?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 6, 2014)

Why I watch scary movies on my own at night! D=

I'm expecting to have a Blair Witch Project-themed nightmare tonight. As if the Saw/Human Centipede nightmares aren't bad enough.


----------



## funky3000 (May 6, 2014)

Could try the grudge, my stepmom loves horror but she stopped 10 minutes in.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 7, 2014)

I think I've given up on trying to understand people.
For some reason, there's this asshole in the baritone section, he doesn't want to play, he can barely play, and he can't march.
I don't know why he's here. He doesn't even WANT To play music, but he remains. I straight up asked him why he was still here and I got no answer.


----------



## Fiab (May 7, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:
			
		

> Why I watch scary movies on my own at night! D=


Cause there ain't any better way to watch scary movies other than maybe with a whole bunch of friends and then just make the loudest noise randomly at one of those false scare, tension building moments, when nobody expects it. Best room full of screams then. On that note.

I don't understand how almost nothing scares me that scares most normal(off-normal, and "kind-of normal" included) people, but it's the little things that scare me every now and then. Rollin up a rug the other day at work, someone comes in and the door-bell goes off and I jumped so bad I scared the dude that came in.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 7, 2014)

Fiab said:


> Cause there ain't any better way to watch scary movies other than maybe with a whole bunch of friends and then just make the loudest noise randomly at one of those false scare, tension building moments, when nobody expects it. Best room full of screams then. On that note.
> 
> I don't understand how almost nothing scares me that scares most normal(off-normal, and "kind-of normal" included) people, but it's the little things that scare me every now and then. Rollin up a rug the other day at work, someone comes in and the door-bell goes off and I jumped so bad I scared the dude that came in.



I'm in the same boat there, I'm one tough mofo to scare. I go to horror movies and haunted attractions with my friends just to laugh my ass off at how bad they freak out...but things like failure are enough to give me full-blown panic attacks.


----------



## Sylver (May 7, 2014)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> How people can judge me even if they don't know me....
> 
> Sure. I dyed my hair red, wear a nose piercing, and have tattoos everywhere; it doesn't mean I'm a "trashy, shitty, good-for-nothing asshole". For your information, I took care of my grandfather who had a traumatic brain injury after a rollover incident day and night for almost 10 years. I spend a whole paycheck every December to shop for the orphan kids for Christmas presents, buy blankets for the homeless in the Fall for Winter, and will stay behind after doing my grocery shopping to help the elderly patrons get their groceries into the back of their car then take their carts to the front. I'm a nice person, but when getting instantly slapped with a label without so much as a "hello", it can really tear me apart. Why do people feel so obligated to say such things to people they don't even know....?



That reminds me of this picture: http://rethirded.weebly.com/uploads/1/9/9/6/19969945/9263892_orig.jpg


----------



## funky3000 (May 7, 2014)

LionelKC said:


> That reminds me of this picture: http://rethirded.weebly.com/uploads/1/9/9/6/19969945/9263892_orig.jpg



That is a scarily accurate view of society based on appearance vs reality.


----------



## Mr. Jumps (May 7, 2014)

What I don't get is why do I tend to end up being hit on by everything. Guys, girls, those, these, them, I mean literally everything. Im not complaining but its kinda odd considering I'm nothing special. Im just a 4chan using, furry loving, tumblr browsing  dude


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 7, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Could try the grudge, my stepmom loves horror but she stopped 10 minutes in.



Oh, I've had at least 3 Grudge-related nightmares.


----------



## KyryK (May 8, 2014)

Why i decided to change my bedding and then stop half way through. It's 5 in the morning and i have to make my bed before i get to sleep in it.


----------



## Sylver (May 9, 2014)

Those people that post on a thread, but don't read the original post and have no idea what they're talking about.


----------



## Misomie (May 9, 2014)

My puppy's fascination with picking stuff up and putting them elsewhere. He moved around a lot of shoes one night and just now he stole a blanket and dropped it in the middle of the walkway.


----------



## mcjoel (May 9, 2014)

my parents dog's obsession with feet,shoes,shocks if he's not stealing the shocks of your feet he's attacking you're shoes or bare feet. He even sleeps with one of my mom's slippers.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 9, 2014)

How the hell my management team and HR managed to schedule 4 out of 6 first-shift inventory associates off the week of inventory!!! So,I just got off of work at 1am, and now they NEED me to be back in for 7am...just because they can't get their scheduling right!!!


----------



## mcjoel (May 9, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> How the hell my management team and HR managed to schedule 4 out of 6 first-shift inventory associates off the week of inventory!!! So,I just got off of work at 1am, and now they NEED me to be back in for 7am...just because they can't get their scheduling right!!!



where do you work dude?


----------



## Misomie (May 9, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> my parents dog's obsession with feet,shoes,shocks if he's not stealing the shocks of your feet he's attacking you're shoes or bare feet. He even sleeps with one of my mom's slippers.


My pup steals socks because my little brother taught him it was a game. He only really tries pulling those shenanigans with him luckily. However, he won't bite bare feet or mess with shoes if you're wearing them (he'll lick shoes sometimes but that's it).


----------



## Aleu (May 9, 2014)

My cat sometimes sleeps with his head in my shoe


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 9, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> where do you work dude?



Walmart DC 6080.


----------



## mcjoel (May 9, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Walmart DC 6080.


ah a fellow "associate" still I believe that's against Wal-Mart policy at least it is here. Something about having to have a certain amount of hours in between shifts. I'm  Indiana 2680


----------



## Aleu (May 9, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> ah a fellow "associate" still I believe that's against Wal-Mart policy at least it is here. Something about having to have a certain amount of hours in between shifts. I'm  Indiana 2680


From what I understand, thats for all businesses. So its not "policy" as much as it is "law".


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 9, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> ah a fellow "associate" still I believe that's against Wal-Mart policy at least it is here. Something about having to have a certain amount of hours in between shifts. I'm  Indiana 2680



Yeah, they're supposed to allow a minimum of 8 hours between shifts, but they claim this is a "special circumstance"...still pretty sure the time clock won't let me punch in the morning...but oh well.


----------



## mcjoel (May 9, 2014)

Aleu said:


> From what I understand, thats for all businesses. So its not "policy" as much as it is "law".



Wal-Mart love's to bypass law's as much as it can unfortunately.


----------



## mcjoel (May 9, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Yeah, they're supposed to allow a minimum of 8 hours between shifts, but they claim this is a "special circumstance"...still pretty sure the time clock won't let me punch in the morning...but oh well.


Gotta love those pretty sure the management will just have you override it. 

 Edit:Can a mod please merge my posts.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 9, 2014)

They "updated" my schedule and everything...but still, yeah...it sucks...hard.


----------



## Artillery Spam (May 9, 2014)

Why I'm awake at 2:30am.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 9, 2014)

^ cuz ALL the cool people are doing it :V


----------



## Misomie (May 9, 2014)

Why I keep getting packages in the mailbox. I mean, I know that box is huge, but isn't this usually on the doorstep?


----------



## RedDagger (May 9, 2014)

LionelKC said:


> Those people that post on a thread, but don't read the original post and have no idea what they're talking about.



Pah, reading. If everything was in image macro form then everything would be so much easier to read.

Anyway, how some people can make so much noise - and I mean like if they're eating a small piece of cake, they emit sounds that I didn't know you could make, and I certainly don't think throats are meant to sound like that. 
And that sodded lip-smacking. Fuck me.


----------



## KyryK (May 9, 2014)

Why people think i'm weird for eating crisps with chopsticks. It makes perfect sense, why wouldn't i?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 9, 2014)

I don't understand why people are so obsessed with sports.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (May 9, 2014)

Artillery Spam said:


> Why I'm awake at 2:30am.





sniperfreak223 said:


> ^ cuz ALL the cool people are doing it :V



I'm so cool :V


----------



## Hachiro (May 9, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> my parents dog's obsession with feet,shoes,shocks... He even sleeps with one of my mom's slippers.


WTF lol my cat does this too, I guess animals have fetish too I guess.

Anyway he just loves to rub himself in my shoes and sleep with his whole face inside my tennis kinda freaks me out sometimes he looks like he's going to be asphyxiated.


----------



## Milo (May 9, 2014)

that reminds me of my dog who would run away every time someone would cough.

it was the cutest thing. I was kind of mean about it though at a time. I would mess with my dog by inhaling quickly, and making the expression as if I'm about to cough, and my dog would perk his ears up and look at me, as if he knew it was going to come.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 9, 2014)

I don't understand while my cats feel the need to be affectionate and rub against my leg while I'm in the bathroom -.-;


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 9, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I don't understand while my cats feel the need to be affectionate and rub against my leg while I'm in the bathroom -.-;



Because you are washing away the scent they put on you to show that they own you, and they are reapplying it.


----------



## RabidLynx (May 10, 2014)

why the creature I made in Spore walks so weird.

I spent hours perfecting it, no matter what it just looks so weird.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (May 11, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I don't understand while my cats feel the need to be affectionate and rub against my leg while I'm in the bathroom -.-;



My kitty runs into the bathroom for pettings, because when I'm sitting down = attention. She stands with her front paws on my knee and everything.

She's kinda needy.


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (May 11, 2014)

Why my mom is totally against something one day, such as me getting an apartment, but the next day she is all for it. Why she won't respect the fact I want to do things on my own and don't necessarily want County Developmental Disability doing things for me. Basically why my mom refuses to let me grow up.

Ferrets and their obsession with socks. I had a ferret as a kid and whenever a sock was missing, we could almost always find it under a chair or under the couch.


----------



## Nashida (May 11, 2014)

How ignorant some parents at my daycare can be when it comes to policies.

Case in point: There's some bug running through the school right now which causes fevers upwards of 102 degrees (I've seen as high as 103.7, in toddlers too, which is scary), vomiting and diarrhea. Our policy is if we send home a child with such symptoms, hey must be symptom free for a minimum of 24 hours before coming back as they could still be contagious. If they've been sent home with a stomach bug, they need to be on somewhat of a regular diet and be able to participate in the day's routines.

I'll have parents bring the child in exactly 24 hours on the nose and say he/she is fine, just as the child has their breakfast make a second appearance on the floor. Then they whine and say "I really need to make it to this meeting today, I'll be right back!"

And my managers cave every time. And they wonder why stuff like this runs rampant.

This also counts as a "Things we hate" post too, I guess.


----------



## Ayattar (May 11, 2014)

Jesus, that's hrrible! 102 is like the temperature of boiling water!


----------



## RabidLynx (May 11, 2014)

Why people can't seem to get it in their head that I'm an atheist and that I'm most likely not going to change. Just forcing me to go to church against my will every week isn't going to make me a Christian. In fact it just pushes me away.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (May 11, 2014)

Phoenix-Kat said:


> Why my mom is totally against something one day, such as me getting an apartment, but the next day she is all for it. Why she won't respect the fact I want to do things on my own and don't necessarily want County Developmental Disability doing things for me. Basically why my mom refuses to let me grow up.
> 
> Ferrets and their obsession with socks. I had a ferret as a kid and whenever a sock was missing, we could almost always find it under a chair or under the couch.



Maybe you need to just start doing things without your mother's say, and she'll realise that you are an adult?

As for ferrets, mine BITE socks... while there are feet inside them! And they've stolen a pair of scissors once. .__.


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (May 11, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> Maybe you need to just start doing things without your mother's say, and she'll realise that you are an adult?
> 
> As for ferrets, mine BITE socks... while there are feet inside them! And they've stolen a pair of scissors once. .__.



I am applying for jobs. Once I start making my own source of income, I plan to move out. If I knew my parents wouldn't just call the police, I'd be living on the streets right now. I regret not going to the homeless shelter when I had the chance and think it will always be the biggest mistake I ever made in my life.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 11, 2014)

Movie "physics".


----------



## DrDingo (May 12, 2014)

When people sign their name after their post for no good reason. You guys know what I'm talking about!

-DrDingo


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 12, 2014)

Some of my colleagues have rather disgusting teeth because of smoking, and whenever I see them (the teeth) I think 'Could you at least poke them with a toothpick or something?'.

Eugh.


----------



## FangWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I don't understand why I eat something as little as a average bowl of cereal or a banana, and I still gain weight and my friend, is as puny as a fucking twig and eats whatever he pleases and DOESN'T GAIN WEIGHT... why... XD


----------



## Lobar (May 12, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Jesus, that's hrrible! 102 is like the temperature of boiling water!



...102 degrees Fahrenheit.  It's about 39 degrees Celsius.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 12, 2014)

Cats.

Seriously wtf is with those crazy critters?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 12, 2014)

MoonFire* said:


> I don't understand why I eat something as little as a average bowl of cereal or a banana, and I still gain weight and my friend, is as puny as a fucking twig and eats whatever he pleases and DOESN'T GAIN WEIGHT... why... XD



I know, right? I'm on a strict diet and exercise routine, yet I'm still 200 pounds and look like an overweight farm boy,yet my sister is eating constantly and never exercises but somehow has never topped 110 pounds!!! WHY YOU DO DIS!?!?


----------



## Hachiro (May 12, 2014)

People's obsession with putting numbers in their usernames hihihi.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 12, 2014)

MoonFire* said:


> I don't understand why I eat something as little as a average bowl of cereal or a banana, and I still gain weight and my friend, is as puny as a fucking twig and eats whatever he pleases and DOESN'T GAIN WEIGHT... why... XD



This is probably one of life's biggest mysteries.

With the way I eat, I should be dead by now. Instead, I'm tiny.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 12, 2014)

It's the body's metabolism.
That's why I weigh 210 and people who eat more than me barely go over 150.


----------



## Fiab (May 12, 2014)

Well from what I've noticed, people who tend to move quicker in general (moving around, write, pretty much any movement at all) tend to be the ones that keep their weight down while eating massive amounts. Just my observation from my very small part of the world.


----------



## Hachiro (May 12, 2014)

Fiab said:


> Well from what I've noticed, people who tend to move quicker in general (moving around, write, pretty much any movement at all) tend to be the ones that keep their weight down while eating massive amounts. Just my observation from my very small part of the world.



I have to go with this, if you don't spend your energy it gets accumulated in your body, it has nothing to do with your metabolism.

In other hand you work your ass off and you have very low result of weight lost or maintain, it's your metabolism.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 12, 2014)

Hachiro said:


> I have to go with this, if you don't spend your energy it gets accumulated in your body, it has nothing to do with your metabolism.
> 
> In other hand you work your ass off and you have very low result of weight lost or maintain, it's your metabolism.




Pretty much this. The heavier you are, (generally) the faster your metabolism, simply by the virtue that moving a  larger, heavier body requires more effort and therefore burns more calories compared to the same level of activity in a person of slighter build. So for a person like me, it may be a metabolic issue (but issues with my thyroid and liver/kidneys are far more likely culprits), but in most cases it's just used as an excuse for being overweight. Generally, genetics play a bigger part in people who don't gain weight as quickly as others, and in many cases it plays a part in people who are stockier in build as well, but it usually has little to do with their actual metabolic rate. If all else fails, blame your parents (guess I'd have to blame my dad, since my sister is from my mom's second marriage).


----------



## Rayne553 (May 12, 2014)

People that generalize Christians, Furries, Bronies, Muslims i could go on forever.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 12, 2014)

Rayne553 said:


> People that generalize Christians, Furries, Bronies, Muslims i could go on forever.



even better: the way people generalize Punks and Metalheads.


----------



## Rayne553 (May 12, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> even better: the way people generalize Punks and Metalheads.


like i said i could go on forever like here an example Christians: do not all force what they believe down your throat. Furries: Were not all perverts. Bronies: are not all old perverted men. Muslims: Not all Muslims are terrorests tbh true Muslims dont believe in violence. Punks/Metalheads: are not all troublemakers.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 12, 2014)

I generalise punks and metalheads so much that I do not see or care if there is a difference. 

Same with Christians, Jews and Muslims. It's all Ye ho weh to me. :V



Rayne553 said:


> like i said i could go on forever like here an  example Christians: do not all force what they believe down your throat.  Furries: Were not all perverts. Bronies: are not all old perverted men.  Muslims: Not all Muslims are terrorests tbh true Muslims dont believe  in violence. Punks/Metalheads: are not all troublemakers.



At risk of a no true scot fallacy here. I'd rather state 'nice muslims don't believe in violence,'. There are violent people from all world religions. They're still part of their respective religions though- the various institutions which have created them don't get to disown their vile actions by dismissing them as 'not truly part of our religion'.


----------



## Rayne553 (May 12, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I generalise punks and metalheads so much that I do not see or care if there is a difference.
> 
> Same with Christians, Jews and Muslims. It's all Ye ho weh to me. :V
> 
> ...


valid point


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 12, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I generalise punks and metalheads so much that I do not see or care if there is a difference.



That's cool by me, I have no beef with most punks...now when you get to the level of lumping me in with emos, goths and *cringe* Jusggalos like everyone in my school did, then I may have beef with you.


----------



## Lhune (May 12, 2014)

People who "do not believe" in evolution.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 12, 2014)

I don't completely believe in evolution. So, I guess we don't understand each other, then.


----------



## Aleu (May 12, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> That's cool by me, I have no beef with most punks...now when you get to the level of lumping me in with emos, goths and *cringe* Jusggalos like everyone in my school did, then I may have beef with you.


I'm not sure how they managed that


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 12, 2014)

Apparently, at rich, snobby suburban schools anyone who wears black is a "faggy goth kid", despite their actual clique. So yeah, Metalheads and Juggalos were all one in the same. It made me very, very sad.


----------



## Hewge (May 12, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Apparently, at rich, snobby suburban schools anyone who wears black is a "faggy goth kid", despite their actual clique. So yeah, Metalheads and Juggalos were all one in the same. It made me very, very sad.



Really?

People just called me a serial killer if I wore black.


----------



## Aleu (May 12, 2014)

People called me "Sparkles" when I wore black.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 12, 2014)

Hewge said:


> Really?
> 
> People just called me a serial killer if I wore black.



Yeah, I got that too, but more because I'm big, scary and have a little too much knowledge of, well, less than savory things...not so much my choice of attire. But my principal confiscated my wallet chains claiming they violated the school's "weapons" policy (cuz apparently they were just there in case I needed to choke a bitch :V )

Oh, and apparently my studded wristbands, bondage pants, studded belts, chokers and my razor blade necklace also violated weapons policy, but they just made me take those off and leave them in my locker until the end of the day.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 12, 2014)

I had to go to counseling once because the school thought I was planning to kill several people.
Admittedly, I had ideas, but I knew they were bad ideas, so I kinda just ignored them.

Somehow, they tied it to a body odor issue that I've had for the longest time, which I blame genetics for.
I just don't understand how schools work, or why genetics work the way they do.


----------



## Kosdu (May 13, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Yeah, I got that too, but more because I'm big, scary and have a little too much knowledge of, well, less than savory things...not so much my choice of attire. But my principal confiscated my wallet chains claiming they violated the school's "weapons" policy (cuz apparently they were just there in case I needed to choke a bitch :V )



I made a game of making various weapons out of my lanyard and other stuff.

And horsing around in class, felt bad I made one of my friend's arm lose all feeling for awhile due to a wrist lock.


I don't understand why I hurt people I care about.


----------



## Verok (May 13, 2014)

Why do some furries get turned on by vore? 

Seriously, I don't get how being swallowed alive or being ripped to pieces could actually turn someone on.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 13, 2014)

Cuz it's submission to the extreme?


----------



## Lhune (May 13, 2014)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I don't completely believe in evolution. So, I guess we don't understand each other, then.



Do you not completely believe in gravity? They are both equally sound scientific theories.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 13, 2014)

Verok said:


> Why do some furries get turned on by vore?
> 
> Seriously, I don't get how being swallowed alive or being ripped to pieces could actually turn someone on.



From a vore-lover himself,
it's just a fetish. It's like asking, why do some people get turned on by feet?
They just like it.


----------



## Aleu (May 13, 2014)

Lhune said:


> Do you not completely believe in gravity? They are both equally sound scientific theories.



inb4 "it's only a theory" :V


----------



## Kitsune Cross (May 13, 2014)

Metalheads taking on other genres, rockers, punks, emos, other metalheads, ect. This happens when kids are trying to be trve and diss other genres, makes me feel so ashamed.

You are making us all look bad! I'm going to fucking punch you in the face!


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 13, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Metalheads taking on other genres, rockers, punks, emos, other metalheads, ect. This happens when kids are trying to be trve and diss other genres, makes me feel so ashamed.
> 
> You are making us all look bad! I'm going to fucking punch you in the face!



Hell, metalheads even fight over different sub-genres within metal...i guess we're just a little insecure and confrontational by nature.


----------



## Lobar (May 13, 2014)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I don't completely believe in evolution. So, I guess we don't understand each other, then.



You just don't understand evolution.


----------



## DrDingo (May 14, 2014)

Greetings cards with messages already printed inside them.
Are the people of today simply incapable of writing 'Merry Christmas' or 'Happy Birthday' on a piece of card?


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 14, 2014)

Rayne553 said:


> like i said i could go on forever like here an example Christians: do not all force what they believe down your throat. Furries: Were not all perverts. Bronies: are not all old perverted men. Muslims: Not all Muslims are terrorests tbh true Muslims dont believe in violence. Punks/Metalheads: are not all troublemakers.


 All of those things you mentioned are too true to not generalize. I had a bad experience or frustration with all of those listed.

Furries from the majority are perverts, because all I see everywhere is yiff/NSFW tags and fucked up fetishes or non-stop discussions of people's sexualities a lot of the time

Bronies haven't had much experience with these, but the whole recolor thing like the sonic fanbase bullshit is kinda annoying, and the whole MLP thing seems kinda obnoxious and immature.

Metalheads from my experience act like violent, vulgar, obnoxious, drunken, bigoted pieces of shit who think you're not a true metal fan or some how the worst person ever if you like a band they don't or are not "manly" enough like they are, like they have a strict material in order to be apart of their community. Not to mention I got banned from the metal archives for talking about bands they didn't like. They're extremely biased. Not to mention, I hate that a lot of metal videos I've been to had some kind of religious discussion in the comments.

etc.. I honestly don't care if people generalize said groups, because stereotypes these days are everywhere and too true and doesn't matter if people generalize them.

Exceptions of those seem to be of a small percentage, which makes sense why people generalize.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 14, 2014)

Why half the art I've favourited on the mainsite is NSFW girls. I'm not even attracted to girls. I just see them and think "nice ass/tits" and bookmark. And it tends to accumulate.

And why the half of my Industrial which was SUPPOSED to be healed over has started to hurt again.

I guess the things you love the most, hurt you the most. That's always been my favourite piercing, but it's always been the most trouble out of them all. And I had to endure an unthinkable amount of pain to have it done in the first place.


----------



## TransformerRobot (May 14, 2014)

Why I haven't been able to find live F1 races on Belle Express View. Is there somewhere I haven't looked maybe?


----------



## Hachiro (May 15, 2014)

People that think abs exercises are the way to lose weight around the belly.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (May 15, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> 1. Why half the art I've favourited on the  mainsite is NSFW girls. I'm not even attracted to girls. I just see them  and think "nice ass/tits" and bookmark. And it tends to accumulate.
> 
> 2. And why the half of my Industrial which was SUPPOSED to be healed over has started to hurt again.
> 
> 3. I guess the things you love the most, hurt you the most. That's always  been my favourite piercing, but it's always been the most trouble out of  them all. And I had to endure an unthinkable amount of pain to have it  done in the first place.



1. Easy, because bewbs

2. That sucks , my wrist still hurts from last year injury, and it bothers me to play the bass u.u

3. Because life is a bitch



Hachiro said:


> People that think abs exercises are the way to lose weight around the belly.



Lol at those people, good luck trying to find muscle behind that fat xD


----------



## Misomie (May 16, 2014)

My puppy's love for chocolate. Great love you chose there puppy. D:<

(He's fairly heavy ~60 lbs so he's safe if he just snags a piece here and there, which he does)


----------



## Lobar (May 16, 2014)

Misomie said:


> My puppy's love for chocolate. Great love you chose there puppy. D:<
> 
> (He's fairly heavy ~60 lbs so he's safe if he just snags a piece here and there, which he does)



That is an enormous puppy.


----------



## Phyllostachys (May 16, 2014)

It is incomprehensible to me why people here would expect that posing like Jackie Chan and making weird high pitched noise in front of me would somehow elicit a positive response from me.


----------



## Tremodo (May 16, 2014)

Misomie said:


> My puppy's love for chocolate. Great love you chose there puppy. D:<
> 
> (He's fairly heavy ~60 lbs so he's safe if he just snags a piece here and there, which he does)



Hey, I'm glad you know chocolate is dangerous for dogs. So many misinformed people out there!.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 16, 2014)

Tremodo said:


> Hey, I'm glad you know chocolate is dangerous for dogs. So many misinformed people out there!.



Doesn't stop the puppies getting hold of it though =P

Our childhood dog are an entire chocolate cake once when the family was out of the house.

And a Chocolate Orange which was intended for a guest >.<

And a number of other things I can't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## Tremodo (May 16, 2014)

This reminds me of Road Rovers, Hunter is shown eating, or saying he likes chocolate bars, ha ha. Hey as long as it's only during his canosapien form : p


----------



## Aleu (May 16, 2014)

Lobar said:


> That is an enormous puppy.



Probably all the chocolate :V


----------



## Hachiro (May 16, 2014)

Just remembered that I'm trypophobic, I really can't understand it, why I get so freaked out.


----------



## Hinalle K. (May 16, 2014)

Phyllostachys said:


> It is incomprehensible to me why people here would expect that posing like Jackie Chan and making weird high pitched noise in front of me would somehow elicit a positive response from me.


Do they squint their eyes and go all "chingchongchong" too?


----------



## Phyllostachys (May 16, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> Do they squint their eyes and go all "chingchongchong" too?



Oh, of course they do.


----------



## DrDingo (May 17, 2014)

YouTube commenters.
It's hard to find a popular video that doesn't have any comments which squabble over ponies or mention how someone's either retarded or adopted.


----------



## RedDagger (May 17, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> YouTube commenters.
> It's hard to find a popular video that doesn't have any comments which squabble over ponies or mention how someone's either retarded or adopted.



It's weird how if you give enough people a site to post mostly anonymously, that has little in the way of filtering comments (e.g. voting, reporting, moderation) and gives a guaranteed pedestal for a comment/reply (popular videos, latest replies being immediately visible) then it somehow manages to become so awful. It doesn't matter if half of them are 'trolls', you still have half the other vitriol come about from people genuinely being an arse.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 17, 2014)

There's this equation in my notes for molecular interactions in proteins... I have no idea what it is supposed to be explaining, no idea what any of the units mean, and no idea how to annotate it or solve it.

All I have is a random, unnamed equation. I'm hoping that if I have to talk about it in the exam that I can bluff it depending on the prompt D=


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 17, 2014)

People that talk smack to you in the furry community, then attend a con that you may be attending too, and not expect real life consequences from it.

Obviously those types of people can't be that stupid?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 17, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> YouTube commenters.
> It's hard to find a popular video that doesn't have any comments which squabble over ponies or mention how someone's either retarded or adopted.



Or some other racist/sexist/homophobic slur...I swear the "N" word gets thrown around more on YouTube than at a Klan rally.

Then you have the ever-present "Juggalo pride" crowd, rants about how the poster/video is somehow in favor of Nazi-ism, and the people who just go there to troll the comments section with ridiculous horse shit...I'm to the point where I just ignore the comments anymore.


----------



## Phyllostachys (May 18, 2014)

I can't really understand why majority of my fellow Korean volunteers(and quite some Japanese volunteers) are so offended by Moroccans confusing us with Chinese people.
I mean, how many Koreans would be able to distinguish Moroccans from Algerians, or French from Caucasian Americans just by looks?


----------



## Fallowfox (May 18, 2014)

Phyllostachys said:


> I can't really understand why majority of my fellow Korean volunteers(and quite some Japanese volunteers) are so offended by Moroccans confusing us with Chinese people.
> I mean, how many Koreans would be able to distinguish Moroccans from Algerians, or French from Caucasian Americans just by looks?



Even Asians can't tell each other apart. My professor gave a Singaporean student a Korean book, and asked if she could read the language, and she said 'I don't speak Chinese'. x3


----------



## The_Lone_Rangerover (May 18, 2014)

Java programming. I. Just. Can't.


----------



## Punnchy (May 18, 2014)

This thread


----------



## Feste (May 18, 2014)

How guys pick up girls (or preferred gender) at bars? They're just so noisy and I can't hear anything...not that I would be able to, but still, the movies make it look so easy...


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 18, 2014)

Feste said:


> How guys pick up girls (or preferred gender) at bars? They're just so noisy and I can't hear anything...not that I would be able to, but still, the movies make it look so easy...



Severe inebriation  and bad judgement...and reduced standards. Just aim low. Not that I know from experience, I hate the bar scene.


----------



## Feste (May 18, 2014)

Severe inebriation usually leads to sleepiness and some quality-time with the table...or talking about politics. I don't know which is worse .


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 18, 2014)

with me it either leads to punching people in the face or becoming extremely cuddly...I don't know which is worse.

I usually just go to bars to keep my friends from getting laid.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 18, 2014)

Feste said:


> How guys pick up girls (or preferred gender) at bars? They're just so noisy and I can't hear anything...not that I would be able to, but still, the movies make it look so easy...



Find the drunkest person and kiss them. Simple.


----------



## Feste (May 18, 2014)

I'm tempted to, but outside of being way too scared to I think that counts as rape here. I dunno, Massachusetts is so....puritan. Plus, I'd probably need to be more hipster-looking to get away with that in this area .


----------



## Kitsune Cross (May 18, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Find the drunkest person and kiss them. Simple.



That may work for woman, but for as men that may end up terribly bad


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 18, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> That may work for woman, but for as men that may end up terribly bad



That's the reason I suggest it - this happened to me once (well, more often than once but one very memorable time).

It might have helped that he was with our club, we spoke briefly beforehand, and he was cute ^.^


----------



## Feste (May 18, 2014)

I...don't think I'm the type to get kissed like that...probably...although I may be "cute"...just not the good kind...


----------



## Auramaru (May 19, 2014)

The_Lone_Rangerover said:


> Java programming. I. Just. Can't.


Do u even C?

Seriously though... go learn C and Java is just C with more capabilities.


----------



## The_Lone_Rangerover (May 19, 2014)

I just don't C how it works..

Sorry not sorry


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 21, 2014)

Women who:

-get tattoos on their bewbs
-wear low-cut tops to show off said tit tats
-then get mad at me for staring!!!

I'm  a metalhead that loves boobs and tattoos, how the hell else am I  supposed to react when you put them on display like that!?!? Why do it  in the first place if you don't want the attention!?!?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 21, 2014)

^ I was going to side with you before I saw the third point...

I don't understand girls who get tattoos on their boobs at all.

Probably because the only girl I knew to do this had serious problems of various natures and I do wonder (we don't talk any more) whether she regrets them yet or not. Not in a "I would gloat SO much if she did" kind of way, but more curiosity.


----------



## Lhune (May 21, 2014)

Well there's looking and then there is staring, *sniperfreak*. Don't think many girls mind looking, but if all you can do is stare at them and ignore the actual person or their face when you're talking to them then yes, it gets a little annoying. 

Having said that, I don't really understand very large, very public tattoos either unless it is purely for aesthetics.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 21, 2014)

Lhune said:


> Well there's looking and then there is staring, *sniperfreak*. Don't think many girls mind looking, but if all you can do is stare at them and ignore the actual person or their face when you're talking to them then yes, it gets a little annoying.
> 
> Having said that, I don't really understand very large, very public tattoos either unless it is purely for aesthetics.



Well, I wasn't really staring, I just looked long enough to see what they were then asked a simple follow up question (if she and/or someone she knows is in the Navy, since she had an anchor in the middle and a swallow atop each breast), and she absolutely flipped shit on me!

Then again, I may be hypocritical here since I happen to have a tattoo on my right manboob.


----------



## Lhune (May 21, 2014)

Hm, that's a weird thing to get upset about. Guess I don't understand that either .

That is a bit hypocritical, yes. Then again I doubt you put your manboob on public display regularly and have people stare at it.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 21, 2014)

I rarely show off my tats in general, mostly because the majority are on my back or chest and I'm very insecure about my body...and I mostly only show the moob tat to Pantera fans 'cuz it's my Dimebag tribute.


----------



## Lobar (May 21, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Find the drunkest person and kiss them. Simple.



Don't actually do this.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 21, 2014)

I don't understand that, even though my brother and I fight constantly, he's the only person I can be open about my homosexuality to.
I just feel so awkward about it around the rest of my family, but around him, and only him, I can just talk about it freely.

Maybe it's because he's EXTREMELY open about all of his (straight)relationships.


----------



## funky3000 (May 22, 2014)

Why do I do these overly disgusting "experiments" like I'm some mad scientist?

I've done these before, mixing random things in a bin then throwing the bin away later. But now I have method, combining things that could technically make a thing.

I've made algae before, and I'm experimenting on that again with a more sophisticated mixture... But the one experiment that disgusts me now is being thrown away tomorrow due to how overly disgusting an extended testing period result.

The "Cheese Experiment". A mixture of milk, orange juice (acid), and carbonated water (co2 supply). After a couple weeks, the mixture did make what could be classified as cheese, though you wouldn't want to eat it.

Now though, after almost 2 months... The experiment was forgotten until now, and is the most disgusting thing I've created. Its a HUGE mass of mold that wiggles from the liquid beneath. I saw it earlier today so I knew it would be bad, so I attached a rubber band to my shirt to make a gas mask. I should have waited a little longer tho, I have a bit of an upset stomach.

Sad to say this is pretty typical shit you may find in the dark spots of my room (toolbox, under bed, under desk, in drawer, etc.)


----------



## RedLeFrench (May 23, 2014)

Maybe one day something similar to what you can find in Fullmetal Alchemist will pop out from a corner, which would be quite awesome and terrifying.

In any case I don't understand how authors are supposed to live, given that writing takes a long time and it earns you so little money in the end, like in 98% of cases.


----------



## Midnight Gear (May 23, 2014)

War. We send out a couple of people to fight some other people, to either die or become traumatized because their leader's like "I want this" and the other leader's like "no say please" and the death and stuff happens. Humanity, man.


----------



## Hewge (May 23, 2014)

Midnight Gear said:


> War. We send out a couple of people to fight some other people, to either die or become traumatized because their leader's like "I want this" and the other leader's like "no say please" and the death and stuff happens. Humanity, man.



$ $ $

Also, religion.


----------



## z999z3mystorys (May 23, 2014)

hmm... let's see, pretty much everything.

That's not to say I don't have a partial, limited understanding of a number of things, but a true, complete, and perfect understanding, I don't think I have of anything. Answer one question, get ten more, all far more complex than the one before it.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 23, 2014)

People who go into threads titled "What's your favourite X?" and feel the need to spout things like "I hate X!", or "What's the weirdest X?" and "Pretty much all of X!".


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 23, 2014)

Hewge said:


> $ $ $
> 
> Also, religion.



And oil, of course.


----------



## Hewge (May 23, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> And oil, of course.



That goes under the $ $ $ category!


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 23, 2014)

I think it falls more under the raw materials/economically necessary natural resource category...otherwise why could Hitler have used it as a reason to invade piss-poor Soviet Russia in '41?


----------



## Phyllostachys (May 23, 2014)

I suppose fear can incite war as well. And ideas as well, though that's closely related to religion.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 23, 2014)

I really don't understand why my parents buy a new Fajita kit every week or so, and we haven't had Fajitas in at least a year. Do they like collecting them? Are they trying to make a fort if they get enough? Why are they hoarding Fajita kits??

The funny thing is, sometimes they will get mad at me if I use them up on the fringes of their expiry date to make hot pockets.


----------



## Feste (May 23, 2014)

....I think your hot pockets are different from our hot pockets ...

Anyway, I don't understand why city planners put a stop light in the middle of a rotary, and one at an exit. What is the point? Aren't rotarys (?) so we don't have stop lights? Agh!


----------



## mcjoel (May 23, 2014)

I don't understand why i'm growing Carolina reapers i like hot peppers but these are ridiculous.


----------



## Feste (May 23, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> I don't understand why i'm growing Carolina reapers i like hot peppers but these are ridiculous.



Don't you need to always wear gloves and a mask around those sort of things?


----------



## mcjoel (May 23, 2014)

Feste said:


> Don't you need to always wear gloves and a mask around those sort of things?



When cooking with them you probably should otherwise your throat could close. 
Gloves probably only when cutting them as the oil from them can burn you.


----------



## tisr (May 23, 2014)

What can you cook with these things?
I'm good with spice, and I probably limit 75000 scovilles before it just becomes pain and tasteless, but I don't see how 2 million scovilles is practical.
Though it seems (possibly) fun to try...


----------



## mcjoel (May 23, 2014)

tisr said:


> What can you cook with these things?
> I'm good with spice, and I probably limit 75000 scovilles before it just becomes pain and tasteless, but I don't see how 2 million scovilles is practical.
> Though it seems (possibly) fun to try...



You can cook all kinds of things with them provided it's for someone you hate. 
You can see people trying them out on YouTube see if you still think it would be fun.
But i used them in Chile one time.
For those of you that don't know about scovilles a jalapeno has 5000 max these if i grow them right can have 2Íµ000Íµ000


----------



## Wayne Travers (May 23, 2014)

People in general.

Blame my Asperger's, not me.


----------



## tisr (May 23, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> You can cook all kinds of things with them provided it's for someone you hate.
> You can see people trying them out on YouTube see if you still think it would be fun.



I have eaten those Thai chillis and habaneros as garnish and in foods, and they are already pretty much at the limit of spice in foods that are supposed to be appetizing.
It seems that this would be used in the same way as those 500k scoville hot sauces or those youtube dares, for the sheer novelty of it.
(then again the novelty seems like a pretty good reason)


----------



## mcjoel (May 23, 2014)

tisr said:


> I have eaten those Thai chillis and habaneros as garnish and in foods, and they are already pretty much at the limit of spice in foods that are supposed to be appetizing.
> It seems that this would be used in the same way as those 500k scoville hot sauces or those youtube dares, for the sheer novelty of it.
> (then again the novelty seems like a pretty good reason)



Well I live right next to a major university so I can probably sell them to some people who either have grudges or want to try them as a dare.


----------



## Feste (May 24, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> Well I live right next to a major university so I can probably sell them to some people who either have grudges or want to try them as a dare.



...I think you just became one of my favorite people on here...


----------



## mcjoel (May 24, 2014)

Feste said:


> ...I think you just became one of my favorite people on here...



Wow thanks thats saying something.


----------



## Sylver (May 24, 2014)

On the topic of chilli, don't ever try the Scorpion Chilli. During 7th grade I was stupid enough to eat a scorpion chilli seed and let's just say the next 1-2 hours of my life consisted purely of unbearable pain similar to having molten lead in your mouth. To make it worse, I got it in my eyes. Yeah. Definitely not fun.


----------



## mcjoel (May 24, 2014)

LionelKC said:


> On the topic of chilli, don't ever try the Scorpion Chilli. During 7th grade I was stupid enough to eat a scorpion chilli seed and let's just say the next 1-2 hours of my life consisted purely of unbearable pain similar to having molten lead in your mouth. To make it worse, I got it in my eyes. Yeah. Definitely not fun.



You mean these I've had them before unfortunately for me the Carolina reaper is twice as hot.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 26, 2014)

My mother just sent me a pornographic poem about Angele Merkel farting on Berlusconi.

MY FUCKING MOTHER.


----------



## Milo (May 26, 2014)

why straight guys spread their god damn legs so wide when they're sitting in a bus.

I understand that you secretly spread your legs so that you can get jammed, but why in a crowded bus full of people who just want to sit down, would you take up two individual seats with each one of your legs


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 27, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> My mother just sent me a pornographic poem about Angele Merkel farting on Berlusconi.
> 
> MY FUCKING MOTHER.



You should have heard the jokes my grandma told me once I hit the teenage years. She was one weird lady, but she was unbelievably awesome.


----------



## Icky (May 27, 2014)

Milo said:


> why straight guys spread their god damn legs so wide when they're sitting in a bus.
> 
> I understand that you secretly spread your legs so that you can get jammed, but why in a crowded bus full of people who just want to sit down, would you take up two individual seats with each one of your legs



cause their swag is just that big, dontcha know


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 27, 2014)

nah, it's just because we're afraid of sitting next to other dudes :V 

It's the same reason we love to double-park our douchemobiles.


----------



## Hewge (May 27, 2014)

I didn't know it was only straight guys that were supposed to do this. xP



Fallowfox said:


> My mother just sent me a pornographic poem about Angele Merkel farting on Berlusconi.
> 
> MY FUCKING MOTHER.



My mum asked me if I get naked for people on camera one time.
...That made me feel real weird.


----------



## Hewge (May 27, 2014)

Edit: oops... double post.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 27, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> You should have heard the jokes my grandma told me once I hit the teenage years. She was one weird lady, but she was unbelievably awesome.



That's what my parents and grandma are/were like. It's pretty funny.


----------



## Misomie (May 28, 2014)

lol, I do the leg spread-thing when I don't want anyone near me. It's a nice way of telling them to screw off cause this seat is all mine and they can't touch it. Plus it's comfy, that too. It's extra comfy if you scoot down and have your back half on the back of the seat and half on the bottom with your legs pushed up against the chair in front of you.


----------



## Feste (May 28, 2014)

I suddenly lost feeling in my pinky, and now a month later I think I have it back suddenly. I have no idea why. Weird...


----------



## SkyboundTerror (May 28, 2014)

People who seem to be miserable 24/7.


----------



## Hewge (May 28, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> People who seem to be miserable 24/7.



Wut


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 28, 2014)

I don't understand this:

So for our presentation, we have to compile powerpoints for it. Sure, no problem. I'm looking forward to this assignment - I'm that one sick fuck who actually loves doing presentations, I like my research project, nothing better to do a presentation on than something which I know like the back of my hand, and I like doing Powerpoints. All is good.

But then we get an e-mail from our supervisor saying that the last page needs to have the Acknowledgements for who helped make the project possible. Who we wish to thank.

I fucking froze up. I started to feel sick, I felt sick all the time I thought about having to write this page. I wrote those names down at a snail's pace - that one page of names probably took more time than it took me to do the rest of the Powerpoint, and I felt the most cringe I could possibly feel without getting cringe-poisoning, and the deepest sense of shame.

This wasn't because I had no one to thank, or I didn't give a shit. Of course not! I wanted to thank everyone! Everyone and anyone who helped me even the tiniest bit, was getting a thanks, and I really am grateful for their help. I even put down the names of the other students in my group who were doing their own projects. But I just fucking HATE putting down the names of people like that. I'm just really awkward like that.

It's not limited to peoples' names. If people ask "Hey, what's the name of this song/movie/show/book?" I feel the most incredible cringe and shame as I tell them, in the most quiet, shy voice known to man. And if they don't hear me (this happens a lot, my mum is very hard of hearing), I have to REPEAT THE COPYRIGHTED NAME. I have to feel the SAME enormous shame, twice.

So basically that was probably the hardest thing I've ever had to do in my life, and I don't know why something so simple is so god damn hard for me. If I could go my whole life without having to say the name of a movie/person/etc or give the details of a movie or something (see, THIS would show that I have seen the movie and know what happens, and THAT would tell people that I liked the movie, and I feel an immense shame that they know this personal information about me), I would be so happy.

Am I broken? Or is this normal?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 28, 2014)

Why  a round reddish-pink dot has formed in the dead center of my forehead, and doesn't go away.


----------



## RedLeFrench (May 29, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Why  a round reddish-pink dot has formed in the dead center of my forehead, and doesn't go away.



I'd say you've been chosen to become the god of something somewhere and that this is the first part of your trnasformation. That or it just is some sort of rash.


----------



## BRN (May 29, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Am I broken? Or is this normal?



Neither, girl. The scale of it is abnormal, sure, but that feelings there in everyone. Just not to that degree,  you know?

Stating your opinions and providing accolades both expose you. It's scary! Like, when someone who clearly doesn't care tries to make small talk with me by asking the name of a friend I'll be visiting, or a book I'm reading, a game I'm playing...

That said, it's exposing, but we're all out of primary school by now. You have nothing to fear from the mature people around ya' who are taking a genuine interest - even if you and me both hate their guts for asking >:IIII


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 30, 2014)

Why the fuck I am still a furry when I can't stand the vast majority of the community.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 31, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Why the fuck I am still a furry when I can't stand the vast majority of the community.



Because that be what a furry be.


----------



## RabidLynx (May 31, 2014)

Why dogs love to eat poop. goddammit now I have to get my dog dewormed...


----------



## Distorted (May 31, 2014)

I don't understand why bad things happen to good people.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 31, 2014)

My entire course. It is all too complicated, I feel like I understand none of it and that I am about to fail. 



Distorted said:


> I don't understand why bad things happen to good people.



Because the laws of physics are not a function of human morality? 

A group of 2n people play Russian Roulette. Half of them are good, and half of them are bad. The game continues until half of the players are dead. The microstate in which all the survivors are good is never the most likely. 50% for a game of 2 people, 25% for 4 people, and so on. 

Replace roulette with 'traffic accident' and you get the picture.


----------



## Distorted (May 31, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Because the laws of physics are not a function of human morality?
> 
> A group of 2n people play Russian Roulette. Half of them are good, and half of them are bad. The game continues until half of the players are dead. The microstate in which all the survivors are good is never the most likely. 50% for a game of 2 people, 25% for 4 people, and so on.
> 
> ...



Well I guess statistically speaking, we're all screwed. Or saved. It'd be a lot easier if life fit into an equation.


----------



## Punnchy (May 31, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I don't understand why bad things happen to good people.



Because life is not fair, and I'm finding out that how much energy we put into things going right, can easily be toppled by energy into things going wrong.


----------



## Feste (Jun 2, 2014)

Distorted said:


> Well I guess statistically speaking, we're all screwed. Or saved. It'd be a lot easier if life fit into an equation.



This is why I like Bayesian Statistics. Life = 1-((Pr(Dying right now)*Pr(Existing right now)/Pr(Dying)). There you go.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jun 2, 2014)

Why a class would have me bring a textbook to class each day and yet we only used it about once every 2 months.


----------



## Esper Husky (Jun 2, 2014)

Karma. "Why the good die young, but pricks live forever."


----------



## Hewge (Jun 2, 2014)

muzykalscorpio said:


> Karma. "Why the good die young, but pricks live forever."



I'm pretty sure ass-hats die young too, just nobody bothers to remember them.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 2, 2014)

Hewge said:


> I'm pretty sure ass-hats die young too, just nobody bothers to remember them.



For some reason I feel even sadder now, contemplating this.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jun 2, 2014)

muzykalscorpio said:


> Karma. "Why the good die young, but pricks live forever."



I do reckon that my ex 2 of 5 has made some pact with the devil. It's not just that he KEEPS ON GOING, but also that genuinely GOOD things happen to him all the time.

He drives like a madman ALL THE TIME, when taking me back to my house 3 years ago he would drive like a madman up the narrow, twisting lanes and if another car came down, that would've been it. But he NEVER had an accident. Last time I properly saw him, he was still driving like that, and I shit you not, he almost mowed someone and their dog down on similar lanes, but somehow, he didn't.

If he had been a good person, I'm pretty sure that he wouldn't have survived a year after learning to drive.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 3, 2014)

muzykalscorpio said:


> Karma. "Why the good die young, but pricks live forever."


So the good don't have to deal with the pricks! Seeing the good side to everything.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 3, 2014)

I don't understand cooking.


----------



## BRN (Jun 3, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> I don't understand cooking.


What do you want to know?


----------



## Hewge (Jun 3, 2014)

BRN said:


> What do you want to know?



Tell me everything!


----------



## Tremodo (Jun 3, 2014)

Feste said:


> I suddenly lost feeling in my pinky, and now a month later I think I have it back suddenly. I have no idea why. Weird...


I suggest getting a medical check-up. That does not sound right.

I don't understand why people sometimes add one of my submissions to their favorites, just to remove them shortly after. It happens every time I submit something.

I notice from seeing the message "user has removed the favorite"... eeeh, is it to get my attention and have me visit their page?... 'cause it doesn't work if I don't know their username.

I choose specific days to go over new galleries anyway. I've seen way too many fucked up things before, potential pedophilia or rape drawings are either heavily referenced or traced.

I never let going to a new gallery, ruin my day, week or month. I do it when I'm having a hard time. If I see something good, it'll cheer me up, if I see something bad, I avoided seeing it when I was having a good time.

The SFW button is good, but I just disable the browser from loading images altogether. 

This applies to facebook and twitter as well.


----------



## BRN (Jun 3, 2014)

Hewge said:


> Tell me everything!



"Everything"


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 3, 2014)

Why people don't listen the first time around.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 3, 2014)

BRN said:


> "Everything"


I've been enlightened! I now know everything about cooking thank you!


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jun 5, 2014)

I know someone who is vegetarian for animal welfare reasons. So I don't understand why she is against the idea of synthetic meat and wants scientists to "leave beef alone" when there are so many reasons to love the idea...


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 5, 2014)

I don't understand why Americans pronounce 'hello' as 'HihowareyouImfinethanks'.


----------



## DivinePrince (Jun 5, 2014)

Furries. I will never understand why people are so obsessed with it.

Not to mention that studies say over 60% of furries dont identify as human, making them subjects to the mental disorder called Clinical Lycanthropy ( Or aka Species Dysphoria)


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 5, 2014)

^umm....most of the furs I know do not identify as animals...but maybe I'm looking in the wrong places?


----------



## tisr (Jun 5, 2014)

DivinePrince said:


> Not to mention that studies say over 60% of furries dont identify as human, making them subjects to the mental disorder called Clinical Lycanthropy ( Or aka Species Dysphoria)



Source of study? I really highly doubt that is remotely true.

edit: From IARP, https://sites.google.com/site/anthropomorphicresearch/past-results/furry-fiesta-2013

17.3% of furries identified as therian, and 65% also nonexclusively identified themselves as human. 69.5% of non-therians checked the human box, which the researchers were unable to determine why.

Anyways, this is far from 60% non-human you claim.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jun 5, 2014)

Why there isn't a way to know who un-watched you on FA.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jun 5, 2014)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I don't understand why Americans pronounce 'hello' as 'HihowareyouImfinethanks'.



Because Americans are friendly/don't give a fuck


----------



## Ayattar (Jun 5, 2014)

tisr said:


> Anyways, this is far from 60% non-human you claim.



But still funny. We began with "I'm not male/female", now it's "I'm not human", so I guess we'll end with "Hello, nice to meet you, I'm a chair"


----------



## Awzee (Jun 5, 2014)

Glass.  What is glass?  I just don't know.


----------



## Ayattar (Jun 5, 2014)

I hope it helps


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jun 5, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Because Americans are friendly/don't give a fuck



I thought it was only Canadians who were the friendly ones? :V


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 5, 2014)

DivinePrince said:


> Furries. I will never understand why people are so obsessed with it.
> 
> Not to mention that studies say over 60% of furries dont identify as human, making them subjects to the mental disorder called Clinical Lycanthropy ( Or aka Species Dysphoria)



Those studies are spurious. [as already demonstrated]



TheMetalVelocity said:


> Why there isn't a way to know who un-watched you on FA.



Because people would be ultra-bitches about being unwatched, of course. 

It's best to just shrug and get on with life.


----------



## Awzee (Jun 5, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> I hope it helps



My life is a lie.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jun 5, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Because people would be ultra-bitches about being unwatched, of course.
> 
> It's best to just shrug and get on with life.


 Well, I I'd like to unwatch them as well. Why would I keep people on my watchlist who have a problem with me?


----------



## Ayattar (Jun 5, 2014)

Uhhh... Isn't watching all about art? It's called 'watch list' not 'friends list' on purpose. Right now you sound like you were totally brainwashed by the facebook.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jun 5, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> I thought it was only Canadians who were the friendly ones? :V



Nope, I'm pretty sure they don't give a fuck either o3o


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 5, 2014)

I don't understand snow. It's so purty, but it's dangerous. It pokes you in the eye if you look up. It makes the roads dangerous. If you're not careful it'll make you slip and die. Yep beautiful but dangerous.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 5, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Well, I I'd like to unwatch them as well. Why would I keep people on my watchlist who have a problem with me?



See, you would be vindictive about it. That's exactly why you don't get told who unwatches you.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jun 5, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Uhhh... Isn't watching all about art? It's called 'watch list' not 'friends list' on purpose. Right now you sound like you were totally brainwashed by the facebook.


 I've been unwatched ever since I started creating journals expressing my opinions/rants, plus my written profile about me and who I am, etc... I even been blocked by people I don't even know. Believe me, people didn't unwatch me because of the whole art thing, they did it because they don't want to deal with me, don't like who I am, or hate what I have to say and my views on things, etc... Trust me, I started getting more and more unwatches recently, because I am more open about myself. I get sick and stressed when I hold stuff back, and I express myself through my journals. I can't force people to agree with me, and I can't be forced to agree with them, but I guess if I don't agree or conform with the majority of the fandom, I get unwatched or blocked. It's simple, the furry community is a bandwagon. Let's just put it this way, people aren't loyal, because I would appreciate if people would at least deal with the fact that I have issues and opinions, plus I like to express them through my journals and profile. I say things hypocritical, I rant and bitch, I blow up, and I say things that might be offensive to some or most, but it shows people would just block me out and give up on me. I have to walk on eggs on what I say.

Now you see why I'd like to unwatch people, because I don't like having people on my watchlist that are apart of the bandwagon.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 5, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I've been unwatched ever since I started creating journals expressing my opinions/rants, plus my written profile about me and who I am, etc... I even been blocked by people I don't even know. Believe me, people didn't unwatch me because of the whole art thing, they did it because they don't want to deal with me, don't like who I am, or hate what I have to say and my views on things, etc... Trust me, I started getting more and more unwatches recently, because I am more open about myself. I get sick and stressed when I hold stuff back, and I express myself through my journals. I can't force people to agree with me, and I can't be forced to agree with them, but I guess if I don't agree or conform with the majority of the fandom, I get unwatched or blocked. It's simple, the furry community is a bandwagon. Let's just put it this way, people aren't loyal, because I would appreciate if people would at least deal with the fact that I have issues and opinions, plus I like to express them through my journals and profile. I say things hypocritical, I rant and bitch, I blow up, and I say things that might be offensive to some or most, but it shows people would just block me out and give up on me. I have to walk on eggs on what I say.
> 
> Now you see why I'd like to unwatch people, because I don't like having people on my watchlist that are apart of the bandwagon.



This is why you don't get told who unwatches you. If a substantial fraction of us behaved like that- and many of us would given half the chance, there would be a great deal of vindictive behaviour, which is no fun for anybody. 

It would turn the watch function into a tool to be nasty to people. Do you actually want that? Â¬Â¬


----------



## Ayattar (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks for explaining, I understand your point of view now. But still, I really don't see FA as social networking site... and also I don't understand your approach about sharing your thoughts publicly especially in the environment like FA. Isn't it better to just stand idle, look at furfaggotry and laugh at it, like I'm doing? But, if you feel like don Quijoting...

It's indeed silly that people with more traditional and conservative approach get all the WTF and hate even if they aren't expansive in expressing their thoughts and progressive pro-human blah blah blah LGBTlookatmeichangedmygender party gets all the support no matter how they express their beliefs. But I'm not surprised by it, after all FA gathers all kinds of weirdos that normally aren't socially acceptable, so it's their chance to get revenge, so actually it's nothing else that a reaction to action. Third Newton law  There are normal, civilized weirdos and fucked up weirdos, deal with it.

On topic. I don't understant the concept of public laundries. Private washing machines FTW.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jun 5, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> On topic. I don't understant the concept of public laundries. Private washing machines FTW.



They're very good places to sit and think for a while!


----------



## Ayattar (Jun 5, 2014)

Actually I find this answer convincing.


----------



## Konda (Jun 5, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Trust me, I started getting more and more unwatches recently


lol "I started receiving things which don't exist"

"trust me"


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 6, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> They're very good places to sit and think for a while!



and some of us can't afford washing machines. D:



Konda said:


> lol "I started receiving things which don't exist"
> 
> "trust me"



It's not difficult to notice the number of people who watch you is decreasing and thus deduce people are unwatching you. 

Not that anybody should really care about that unless they deliberately want to spread their art or proselytise their views...and if you do care about using fur affinity to proselytise your views, then your priorities are wrong.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 6, 2014)

keep in mind the main site also cracked down on spambot watches, which cost me three watchers but I really don't care.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 6, 2014)

Why I've been so fucking "yiffy" lately. 
Must be all the fox butt going around. >.>;;


----------



## VintageLynx (Jun 6, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Why I've been so fucking "yiffy" lately.
> Must be all the fox butt going around. >.>;;



Come to the UK. The grey skies and wind driven drizzle will soon dampen your ardour.

OT. Why people walking on shared footpath/cycle lane always walk on the cycle side.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 6, 2014)

VintageLynx said:


> Come to the UK. The grey skies and wind driven drizzle will soon dampen your ardour.
> 
> OT. Why people walking on shared footpath/cycle lane always walk on the cycle side.



It's fantastic sunshine outside in the south at the moment. c: 
also...I saw two women yesterday walking side-by-side across the whole cycle lane, and the foot path was completely empty. 

I think they do it because the cycle path is slightly wider, so it means you can walk in groups and chat, before you inevitably get hit by a bike.


----------



## Phyllostachys (Jun 6, 2014)

Can't understand why some people believe that names can bring misfortunes, and fixing their names would somehow prevent them.
Itâ€™s just a meaningless waste of time, money, and paperwork.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 6, 2014)

Phyllostachys said:


> Can't understand why some people believe that names can bring misfortunes, and fixing their names would somehow prevent them.
> Itâ€™s just a meaningless waste of time, money, and paperwork.



It won't be for my children, because I am going to name them Space-Negro and Vagina-Grinder.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jun 6, 2014)

I laughed a bit too hard at that.

OT : I don't understand people that like sunny days in summer. Do they enjoy crawling to the ground when it's 40°, cause I don't. On the same topic, I don't understand people that think I'm a weirdo for liking cloudy/rainy days. I just don't like the sun, don't bother me with that, you... Normies...


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 6, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> It won't be for my children, because I am going to name them Space-Negro and Vagina-Grinder.



I hate myself for laughing at this.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 6, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> I laughed a bit too hard at that.
> 
> OT : I don't understand people that like sunny days in summer. Do they enjoy crawling to the ground when it's 40ï¿½, cause I don't. On the same topic, I don't understand people that think I'm a weirdo for liking cloudy/rainy days. I just don't like the sun, don't bother me with that, you... Normies...



In England it never gets hot enough to justifiably complain. 

One of my friends was telling me 'It's too hot today!' yesterday. It was 19C


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 6, 2014)

I don't understand why anyone in my country complains when it's hot here. I know Brits often talk about the weather, but complaining no matter what it's doing is just stupid. Too cold for you? Stay inside. Too hot for you? Bullshit, it rarely goes above 20 Celsius.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 6, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I don't understand why anyone in my country complains when it's hot here. I know Brits often talk about the weather, but complaining no matter what it's doing is just stupid. Too cold for you? Stay inside. Too hot for you? Bullshit, it rarely goes above 20 Celsius.



We should maintain that complaining about the weather is actually a secret lovers' code, such is the tantalisingly repressed sexual intrigue of the anglo-saxon. 

It may sound like he's moaning about the fickle appearance and disappearance of the sun, but in fact he is barely managing to contain a raging tiger of pulsating romantic tension, that would consume us all.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jun 6, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> In England it never gets hot enough to justifiably complain.
> 
> One of my friends was telling me 'It's too hot today!' yesterday. It was 19C



I know, that's why I love going to see my grand-parents in summer there. Wales also is quite enjoyable to go to. At least you can breathe, whereas in France you come out of the plane and already you fall flat from the heat (nearly true story)... Gods I wish I could go to England this summer...


----------



## Antronach (Jun 6, 2014)

^ Dayum, I wish I got that instead of the 50C over here. All the powerade in the world won't help you stay hydrated if you even try to do anything outside. X(


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 6, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> We should maintain that complaining about the weather is actually a secret lovers' code, such is the tantalisingly repressed sexual intrigue of the anglo-saxon.
> 
> It may sound like he's moaning about the fickle appearance and disappearance of the sun, but in fact he is barely managing to contain a raging tiger of pulsating romantic tension, that would consume us all.


.......Good Lord.


----------



## Phyllostachys (Jun 6, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> It won't be for my children, because I am going to name them Space-Negro and Vagina-Grinder.



That.... was hilarious indeed.

Though seriously, canâ€™t really understand people who change their names just because some shaman or Buddhist monk claims that the culprit of current misfortunes lies in wrong combination of Hanzi used in their names.


Anyway, OT/ Feng shui. And why people argue that Chuseok is different from Zhongqiu Jie. They are basically same thing in my opinion, only with some differences due to cultural reasons. To me, claiming that those two are different sounds like claiming that Christmas celebrated in different countries are in fact separate holidays because people celebrate in different ways.


----------



## RedDagger (Jun 6, 2014)

In the AIM/MSN-whatever-it's-mostly-Skype-anyway thread, which is meant for people to add each other, only one person had added me. It seems to defeat the point if no-one adds each other.

But hey, I'm not gonna be a hypocrite, so I'll go against my normal behavior of being scared of instigating social interaction of any type and just go through the last few pages and add people. 

C'mon, more people should do it >:


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jun 6, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Third Newton law  There are normal, civilized weirdos and fucked up weirdos, deal with it.


 Hopefully I can actually find more weirdos I relate to who's struggling with the same issues I have. Not that it's a requirement, but it feels better that way. Wow, that sounded wrong the way I worded it "hoping to find someone struggling with issues", but you know what I mean.


----------



## Hachiro (Jun 7, 2014)

Every fucking time I wear a shirt..it's either with the back in front or it's inside out... sometimes both, wtf. 
My mom is a saviour, she notices it every damn time seriously how the hell this shit keeps happening.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 8, 2014)

Why I should buy a new fps when I could just play Brutal Doom.


----------



## Feste (Jun 8, 2014)

Why have American biscuits not spread to other countries? They are so delicious, yet everyone else decided that "No, we will call our cookies "biscuits", and ignore these wonderful backed goods that go so well with gravy." Seriously, why not have a biscuit with Swedish meatballs? or Italian meatballs? or German meatballs, even? I mean, you could have spaghetti, but you can have spaghetti with other things too, while biscuits are just made for gravy, or jam. What do you get at KFCs in other countries for gosh sakes? I don't think I could ever visit one outside the US/Canada, my heart is breaking too much :cry:


----------



## RedDagger (Jun 8, 2014)

It probably doesn't help that in British English a biscuit is, like you said, a generally sweet food. 

Say in a meeting at the UK headquarters for KFC, an American worker asks an executive if they will consider adding biscuits 'because they go so well with gravy', and the exec is imagining dunking digestives, rich teas and hobnobs in a pot of steaming, thick gravy. The idea is immediately dismissed, and, of course, they fire the worker, sue them and take their house as payment for suggesting such a thing.

Well that's how I think language barriers work anyway.


----------



## Feste (Jun 9, 2014)

RedDagger said:


> It probably doesn't help that in British English a biscuit is, like you said, a generally sweet food.
> 
> Say in a meeting at the UK headquarters for KFC, an American worker asks an executive if they will consider adding biscuits 'because they go so well with gravy', and the exec is imagining dunking digestives, rich teas and hobnobs in a pot of steaming, thick gravy. The idea is immediately dismissed, and, of course, they fire the worker, sue them and take their house as payment for suggesting such a thing.
> 
> Well that's how I think language barriers work anyway.



Sounds like a typical day in Texas.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jun 9, 2014)

Why my friend says she worries about our friendship, but often shows little interest in my life and won't even remember my partner's name. :/


----------



## BRN (Jun 9, 2014)

The first time I heard about American biscuits I think I said "wtf". Why would you do this, America? Why would you put my delicious sweet crunchy baked noms in gravy?

Then I found out they're basically what we call "Yorkshire pudding" and everything made sense.
For fuck's sake America, you can't just repossess words and then wonder why nobody understands. This is the same shit as football. :v


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jun 9, 2014)

I think there may be a relation between depression, drug abuse and the furry fandom =\

Like, drug abuse -> depression -> furry; Like when I'm on my best, I'm not around the fandom

disclaimer: I'm not claiming to suffer from depression, just used the word to describe an amount of time were I feel awful for no apparent reason


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 9, 2014)

well, when you're depressed, you look for escapes and distractions, so maybe yeah...but I really just like the people in this fandom...for the most part, at least.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jun 9, 2014)

I have neved understood half the stuff people here talk about when it comes to fursucution - not sure how to spell it


----------



## KyryK (Jun 9, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> I have neved understood half the stuff people here talk about when it comes to fursucution - not sure how to spell it


Understanding the concept of fursecution is very simple. Some people are idiots. Some idiots are also furries. Idiots don't realize that the things they say are idiotic, that's what makes them idiots. Because of this when someone on the internet points out/takes the piss out of them for being an idiot they take it as a personal attack. In the mind of a furry idiot everyone hates furs and wants them to be killed just because they're furries. Thus the "personal attack" is because the avatar he uses is a pic of his diaper wearing murrsona PhallicWolf and because he made that thread about furry pride as opposed to the fact that he's a fuckwit. So he yells fursecution, people then proceed to fursecute him by calling him an idiot. See, simple.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 9, 2014)

Fursecution = unable to take a joke or laugh at their own ridiculous fandom.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 9, 2014)

BRN said:


> The first time I heard about American biscuits I think I said "wtf". Why would you do this, America? Why would you put my delicious sweet crunchy baked noms in gravy?
> 
> Then I found out they're basically what we call "Yorkshire pudding" and everything made sense.
> For fuck's sake America, you can't just repossess words and then wonder why nobody understands. This is the same shit as football. :v



American and Canadian football are what are known as gridiron football. It's just easier to call it football. And what of Australian Rules football? Who plays on an oval?

And y'all misuse the term "chips" for fries, while you call chips "crisps". You just angry cause we stylin' all up on y'all.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jun 9, 2014)

Since I got involved with the fandom (and talked to more American people) I've been using WAY too many American terms when I talk/write.

That said, I'm still probably very overly-British.


----------



## Feste (Jun 10, 2014)

You guys are forgetting the best American-British translation confusion: Fanny pack vs. Bum Bag. I loved how many laughs that would get whenever I said that when I was abroad XD.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jun 10, 2014)

I always thought the worst had to be the football soccer mix up. If the rest of the world calls it football, why change it to confuse us? Why couldn't you call American football soccer? It would make sense


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jun 10, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> I always thought the worst had to be the football soccer mix up. If the rest of the world calls it football, why change it to confuse us? Why couldn't you call American football soccer? It would make sense



Because Americans are dumb!


----------



## Ayattar (Jun 10, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> Why couldn't you call American football soccer?


  Excuse me, but you're talking about the handegg I assume?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 10, 2014)

Why a lot of our regs ditched this place and went to weasyl forums. That place is so fucking boring and slow, it seriously moves like 1/18th of a millimeter per day. Its fucking pathetic. I dunno what happened recently but that place is a goddamn snoozefest. Not just the forums either, the mainsite is slow as shit recently too.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm rather confused by the silly stuff a lot of people seem to care about, and even more-so the important stuff they _don't_ care about.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 10, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Since I got involved with the fandom (and talked to more American people) I've been using WAY too many American terms when I talk/write.
> 
> That said, I'm still probably very overly-British.



Hanging around Brits has made me very confused about when to use "pissed"...you know, so people don't think I'm drunk off my ass when I'm really just all kinds of angry.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 10, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> I always thought the worst had to be the football soccer mix up. If the rest of the world calls it football, why change it to confuse us? Why couldn't you call American football soccer? It would make sense



Because Americans NEED to be different. Case in point: our reluctance to adopt the metric system.


----------



## Machine (Jun 10, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Because Americans NEED to be different. Case in point: our reluctance to adopt the metric system.


Ever since American independence kicked in, we've been trying extremely hard to be as non-British as possible.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 10, 2014)

Machine said:


> Ever since American independence kicked in, we've been trying extremely hard to be as non-British as possible.



Which is why you don't adopt a french measuring system, but use one derived from english imperial? x3


----------



## Kerocola (Jun 10, 2014)

I asked a clinic if I could volunteer there. They quickly responded by telling me what days they had open, and if that would work for me. I said yes, those days would work...and they haven't responded to me ever since. I don't understand why


----------



## Ayattar (Jun 10, 2014)

Why metric system? It's simple

Why Brits?
http://i.imgur.com/skpjJ2X.png

Why Muricans?
http://i.imgur.com/ZA2yMRC.png


----------



## Machine (Jun 10, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Which is why you don't adopt a french measuring system, but use one derived from english imperial? x3


BECAUSE WE 'MURICANS DON'T HAVE TIME FOR YOUR SILLY COMMU-SOCIALIST UNITS OF MEASURE! ASDFGSFDSKHJ!!!



Ayattar said:


> Why metric system? It's simple
> 
> Why Brits?
> http://i.imgur.com/skpjJ2X.png
> ...


LOOK HOW BRAINWASHED HELPLESS EUROPEA IS BECAUSE OF THOSE FILTHY RUSKIES!!!

DAMN YOU, COMMUNISM!!!


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jun 10, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Hanging around Brits has made me very confused about when to use "pissed"...you know, so people don't think I'm drunk off my ass when I'm really just all kinds of angry.



If in doubt, say 'pissed off' to mean angry ^.^ That's the British way

If that is the case, what is the primary term in America to say you're drunk?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 10, 2014)

I usually use "loaded", "fucked up" or "shit-faced".


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 10, 2014)

Never really understood what piss had to do with drunkenness _or_ anger anyway.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 10, 2014)

well, if you drink enough you're really gonna need to piss, and if you get pissed on you'd be pretty angry...


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jun 10, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Never really understood what piss had to do with drunkenness _or_ anger anyway.



Ca't remember which one, but a comedian was talking about how pretty much _every_ word can be used to describe being drunk. It was quite a funny bit of stand-up actually.


----------



## KyryK (Jun 10, 2014)

How it's suddenly 2 in the morning. It was midnight a minute ago. 



AlexxxLupo said:


> Ca't remember which one, but a comedian was talking about how pretty much _every_ word can be used to describe being drunk. It was quite a funny bit of stand-up actually.



That was Michael McIntyre if i remember correctly, probably from one of the episodes of Live at the Apollo.


----------



## Feste (Jun 11, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I usually use "loaded", "fucked up" or "shit-faced".



Do people really say loaded? I feel that's more regional. Other too work, although "drunk as shit" generally suffices.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 11, 2014)

why I'm always too shy or awkward to actually take a compliment.


----------



## mcjoel (Jun 11, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> why I'm always too shy or awkward to actually take a compliment.



I'm kinda the same way except i usually think the person is fucking with me.


----------



## Kerocola (Jun 11, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> I'm kinda the same way except i usually think the person is fucking with me.



I'm really glad I'm not the only one...for some reason when people compliment me I think they are just making some caustic remark.

Also don't understand why one of my exes sent me a message saying "it was really nice to see you again (INSERT SMILEY FACE HERE)" after bumping into him again. I really don't want to rekindle a relationship. I'm not averse to just being friends or anything, though.
That avenue has already been explored and ended for a reason!


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jun 11, 2014)

Not that I'm complaining, but I don't get why taking hay fever tablets is so darn good for my acne.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jun 11, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Not that I'm complaining, but I don't get why taking hay fever tablets is so darn good for my acne.



I had a bad case of acne at a young age. It lasted for years and now my face looks like hewge...lol XD


----------



## Kerocola (Jun 11, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Not that I'm complaining, but I don't get why taking hay fever tablets is so darn good for my acne.


 
Hay fever is also known as "allergic rhinitis", so what you're taking for hay fever is most likely an anti-histamine. Histamines play a role in your bodies' inflammatory response and create the hallmark allergy symptoms you might experience. Anti-histamine drugs have no specificity other than to inhibit histamine production, so it can also reduce the inflammation of acne lesions. That's a hella rudimentary explanation. Also might be a different story depending on what you're actually taking for your hay fever!

If you're the type of person that uses a lot of facial products, you might want to consider that something you could be using might actually be irritating your skin. Either that, or you're just simply (temporarily) alleviating some of the symptoms of the inflammation that comes along with acne.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jun 11, 2014)

Alex if it helps i know a good pill that got rid of my acne if you want?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 11, 2014)

why my gender on here was for some reason listed as "female"...last time I checked I still had man bits, but I guess I'd better check again...

**update** yup...still male.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jun 11, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> Alex if it helps i know a good pill that got rid of my acne if you want?



Sure PM me, I'll give it a look in.

OT, I don't understand why people cheat on their partners. Yes I am watching Cheaters >.< It's just... why don't they leave if they are so unhappy with the other person?? It scares me that one could get into a relationship like that, based on lies like that, and have no clue. Luckily I've got huge trust issues so I always assume the worst =P


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jun 12, 2014)

Why I constantly respond to everything with "sorry"

I must have been a canadian in my past life.


----------



## Mexxy (Jun 12, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Why I constantly respond to everything with "sorry"



It's listed why in your location.

I never understood why people do that out here.

I'll drop something and someone will apologize. Walk around them and they apologize.

The funny thing: when they actually do something wrong, they stare and pretend it didn't happen.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 12, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> I'm kinda the same way except i usually think the person is fucking with me.



that is part of the problem, but it's just weird. I even have mini freak outs in my head when someone says thank you. I can be polite and friendly no problem, but the second someone acts polite and friendly towards me I get all kinds of anxious.


----------



## Hewge (Jun 12, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> that is part of the problem, but it's just weird. I even have mini freak outs in my head when someone says thank you. I can be polite and friendly no problem, but the second someone acts polite and friendly towards me I get all kinds of anxious.



GOOD TO KNOW


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 12, 2014)

there...now you all know my weakness.

use it as you will.


----------



## Sylver (Jun 12, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> there...now you all know my weakness.
> 
> use it as you will.



Thankyou :3


----------



## Grungecat (Jun 12, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> there...now you all know my weakness.
> 
> use it as you will.



I would never exploit someone's weaknesses, I fight fair and head-on. Shame though, yours would be so easy to use ;3

Anyway, I can't understand why people cannot use roundabouts properly. It burns my biscuits.


----------



## jorinda (Jun 13, 2014)

Grungecat said:


> Anyway, I can't understand why people cannot use roundabouts properly. It burns my biscuits.



I fully agree.
If you missed your exit, just go another round, don't EVER try to go backwards in a roundabout -.- that's just plain dumb.


----------



## Demensa (Jun 13, 2014)

jorinda said:


> I fully agree.
> If you missed your exit, just go another round, don't EVER try to go backwards in a roundabout -.- that's just plain dumb.



That reminds me... back when I would take the bus to school, there was this one turn around a small roundabout that was really hard to make, so usually the driver would _just _hit the roundabout as they were going around.
One day it was as if the driver just said 'fuck it', and went the other way around, into the wrong lane, drove some more, and casually changed into the correct lane before the oncoming traffic had to stop.


----------



## BRN (Jun 13, 2014)

I am guilty of going the wrong way around roundabouts if it's the third exit. Occasionally. At night. when the roads are empty.

it's hilarious


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 13, 2014)

BRN said:


> I am guilty of going the wrong way around roundabouts if it's the third exit. Occasionally. At night. when the roads are empty.
> 
> it's hilarious


Why do you even have multi-lane roundabouts? Those things look terrifying to us yanks.


----------



## BRN (Jun 13, 2014)

Calemeyr said:


> Why do you even have multi-lane roundabouts? Those things look terrifying to us yanks.



Multi lane roundabouts are generally only in areas with a large amount of traffic. By having multiple lanes, drivers can enter the lane which indicates the exit they want to use; it eases congestion in those heavy traffic areas.

Imagine having each speedway exit with three lanes, and all you have to do when exiting is enter the lane which serves where you want to go. It's the same thing. <:


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 13, 2014)

BRN said:


> Multi lane roundabouts are generally only in areas with a large amount of traffic. By having multiple lanes, drivers can enter the lane which indicates the exit they want to use; it eases congestion in those heavy traffic areas.
> 
> Imagine having each speedway exit with three lanes, and all you have to do when exiting is enter the lane which serves where you want to go. It's the same thing. <:


Huh, that actually doesn't sound too bad.


----------



## Feste (Jun 13, 2014)

I still love how the roundabout nearby where I am has 3 traffic lights in it. Only in Boston....


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 13, 2014)

Why do wisdom teeth exist? I don't understand why we have them if all they do is cause pain.


----------



## Bartymew (Jun 13, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Why do wisdom teeth exist? I don't understand why we have them if all they do is cause pain.


To give us something to think about Hikaru ^^


----------



## RabidLynx (Jun 14, 2014)

Why I am positive and rarely sad, happy in general not depressed, and yet at the same time I have a negative view of the world and I hate myself

is it because I've hated myself and the world for so long I've gotten used to it and it doesn't depress me anymore? maybe. Maybe it's because I just think "yeah, the world sucks, I'm a terrible person, but fuck it I'm going to be happy" It still confuses me though.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jun 14, 2014)

How can I change so fast between good and bad mood in so little time


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 14, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Why do wisdom teeth exist? I don't understand why we have them if all they do is cause pain.



Their prevalence is extremely variable through the human population. 

Bantu Africans almost invariably have wisdom teeth, whilst native central americans almost never do. I think they are best explained as being vestigial, no longer serving a useful function and therefore slowly being whittled out of the gene pool.


----------



## Demensa (Jun 14, 2014)

Feste said:


> I still love how the roundabout nearby where I am has 3 traffic lights in it. Only in Boston....



There's a similar 'roundabout' near where I am that is really just a confused jumble of 3-4 intersections with traffic lights, that have been arranged in the circle under the guise of a normal roundabout.
No one seems to understand how it works.



Kitsune Cross said:


> How can I change so fast between good and bad mood in so little time



It always seems like the opposite emotion is so far away... it feels like it'll take some time to get there.
Then it turns out that sometimes it's more like a coin with 'good mood' on one side and 'bad' on the other.  It can flip ridiculously fast.


----------



## KyryK (Jun 14, 2014)

Why i spent two and a half hours watching a fan made World of Warcraft podcast today. Did you know that the upcoming changes to mana regeneration in preparation for the WoR expansion are causing priests to re-roll? Because i didn't need to. 

I don't even play WoW.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jun 14, 2014)

I don't understand why I want to draw me and my boyfriend in winter clothes when it's the middle of summer.


----------



## RabidLynx (Jun 14, 2014)

Why I'm still here.

FAF is the Internet's gas station restroom.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 14, 2014)

RabidLynx said:


> Why I'm still here.
> 
> FAF is the Internet's gas station restroom.



cuz we're just too awesome to get away from :V


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 15, 2014)

Why users set their status to "online" when they don't reply for hours. Is it really that hard to log off or change a status?


----------



## Hachiro (Jun 15, 2014)

People believing in bad photoshop photos... wat...


----------



## Szop (Jun 15, 2014)

People who think it's a great idea to start conversation in the middle of a busy hallway.


----------



## Bartymew (Jun 15, 2014)

Why my niece refuses to eat when  the family is out at a nice restaurant, then when im dropping my sister and her off at their place she's screaming to go to taco bell....... why?....


----------



## Duality Jack (Jun 15, 2014)

RabidLynx said:


> Why I'm still here.
> 
> FAF is the Internet's gas station restroom.


So true.


----------



## Hachiro (Jun 15, 2014)

Szop said:


> People who think it's a great idea to start conversation in the middle of a busy hallway.



welp /moved things-that-we-hate


----------



## Artillery Spam (Jun 15, 2014)

RabidLynx said:


> Why I'm still here.
> 
> FAF is the Internet's gas station restroom.



I'm currently debating whether or not I should sig this. 



NerdyMunk said:


> Why users set their status to "online" when they don't reply for hours. Is it really that hard to log off or change a status?



No, it's because those people know that logging off is for scrubs. Only true aspiring legends remain logged in.



Bartymew said:


> Why my niece refuses to eat when  the family is out at a nice restaurant, then when im dropping my sister and her off at there place she's screaming to go to taco bell....... why?....



That's because she knows Taco Bell is the MasterRace when it comes to all things food.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 16, 2014)

Why a certain friend of mine practically _insists_ that I'm a reincarnated fox. Tried to call me 'basically otherkin' once. I'll act 'foxy' while flirting, but I don't refer to myself as a fox in a serious sense. As a furry with a fox fursona, I can be expected to make fox jokes. Even if I believed in souls, the very fact that mine inhabits a human body would negate the argument that it belongs to a fox. If I were disguised, I'd know it- but such things are mere superstition anyway.


----------



## mcjoel (Jun 16, 2014)

I don't understand why I'm so hard on myself.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jun 16, 2014)

RabidLynx said:


> Why I'm still here.
> 
> FAF is the Internet's gas station restroom.



I'm here to observe everyones' insanity.


----------



## Punnchy (Jun 16, 2014)

That my family of 11 aunts and uncles, can't get along. The grandparents are deceased, and the family house belongs to a church. There's been at least 5 years since the passing, and i'd love to see ANY type of reunion.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 16, 2014)

Logic.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jun 16, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> That my family of 11 aunts and uncles, can't get along. The grandparents are deceased, and the family house belongs to a church. There's been at least 5 years since the passing, and i'd love to see ANY type of reunion.



Sorry to hear that. 

I've known a few people who have an awkward time because X family member did something, so Y family member and Z won't talk to them and urgh. Though from a personal experience, sometimes there's too much hurt, so it's less stressful to just avoid them.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 16, 2014)

I find the fact other people get hay fever very curious. Did hay fever sufferers simply die in old times? Do people suffer now because of decreased exposure to the natural environment? Do only people who live in climates that have a spring get hay fever? Does hay fever remain in the population because it is coupled to another gene which serves a useful function?


----------



## tisr (Jun 16, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I find the fact other people get hay fever very curious. Did hay fever sufferers simply die in old times? Do people suffer now because of decreased exposure to the natural environment? Do only people who live in climates that have a spring get hay fever? Does hay fever remain in the population because it is coupled to another gene which serves a useful function?



No, hay fever will not cause death, unless you got some really serious inflamation or anaphylaxis.
Sort of. Allergies are the result of both genetics and environmental factors, such as diseases during childhood, pollution, allergen levels and dietary changes.
No. You can get hay fever all year round.
No. Most likely not.


----------



## Misomie (Jun 16, 2014)

Apparently I'm really hard to get along with. I heard this for the first time this weekend and it left me confused. I'm in general really chill and hard to offend. It must be because I'm a free thinker and highly independent. Hmmm... That or they were referring to the nasty tone I take when they try to convince me to like something I hate or repeatedly try to change my opinion (gosh those things are annoying).


----------



## BRN (Jun 16, 2014)

Would you ever describe yourself as reacting strongly/suddenly to those things you don't like?

I wouldn't like to profile, but my biggest complaint with other people is when they have sudden sharp responses to stuff. If I have to awkwardly sidestep around topics and be afraid of conversation, it's not comfortable.


----------



## Namba (Jun 16, 2014)

BRN said:


> Would you ever describe yourself as reacting strongly/suddenly to those things you don't like?
> 
> I wouldn't like to profile, but my biggest complaint with other people is when they have sudden sharp responses to stuff. If I have to awkwardly sidestep around topics and be afraid of conversation, it's not comfortable.


Amen to dat, brudda! I think the biggest problem with everyone today is worrying about whether or not something is PC. Personally, I quit giving a shit about other people's feelings if I haven't met them personally/ built up a strong relationship with them over several years. And even so, longevity of a friendship tends to make me even more unfiltered. Helps me weed out the crybabies.


----------



## Misomie (Jun 16, 2014)

Only when I'm seriously grumpy, with a low tolerance for garbage, and they say something they KNOW I hate (if a stranger says something I hate I don't mind, it's only when they're trying to rile me up when I get ticked). Or when something like this happens: Person: "You want some fish?" Me: "No thanks, I don't like fish." P: "But they're good for you." Me: "I know, but I can't stand the taste." P: "Why? They are delicious." M: "To you, they just make me gag." P: "You've just been having wrong fish." M: "I've tried enough varieties to know I don't like them in general." P: "Do you like any fish?" M: "Tunafish sandwiches are ok. I like those." P: "So you like fish? Want some of this fish?" M: "No, tuna doesn't have that weird taste. No, I don't want to try." P: "Come on, try this fish? It's delicious." M: "I don't want to. Please stop trying to make me try it." P: "Why don't you want to try it?" M: "I don't like fish. Please drop it. I don't want it." P: "But it's good for you. Just eat it." M: "I DON'T LIKE FISH!" P: "Goodness you're short tempered. If you don't like fish why didn't you just say so? No need to be rude." I wish I was exaggerating. I seriously wish I was exaggerating. I'm not.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jun 16, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Only when I'm seriously grumpy, with a low tolerance for garbage, and they say something they KNOW I hate (if a stranger says something I hate I don't mind, it's only when they're trying to rile me up when I get ticked). Or when something like this happens: Person: "You want some fish?" Me: "No thanks, I don't like fish." P: "But they're good for you." Me: "I know, but I can't stand the taste." P: "Why? They are delicious." M: "To you, they just make me gag." P: "You've just been having wrong fish." M: "I've tried enough varieties to know I don't like them in general." P: "Do you like any fish?" M: "Tunafish sandwiches are ok. I like those." P: "So you like fish? Want some of this fish?" M: "No, tuna doesn't have that weird taste. No, I don't want to try." P: "Come on, try this fish? It's delicious." M: "I don't want to. Please stop trying to make me try it." P: "Why don't you want to try it?" M: "I don't like fish. Please drop it. I don't want it." P: "But it's good for you. Just eat it." M: "I DON'T LIKE FISH!" P: "Goodness you're short tempered. If you don't like fish why didn't you just say so? No need to be rude." I wish I was exaggerating. I seriously wish I was exaggerating. I'm not.



What about sushi? =D?


----------



## Misomie (Jun 16, 2014)

Yucky.  I talked to them though. Turns out they just meant that I don't drink and smoke... I dunno either. :/


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jun 18, 2014)

When people say "there's more straight people in the fandom than there was years ago". Yeah, but not really, because keep in mind, at least half or more than half of the straight people that enter and spend a year or two, or three in the furry community eventually reevaluate their sexual orientation to either pan, bi, or gay. So at the same time, you're losing the amount of straight people that was gained over a period of time. You can have one person say that they're straight one time, then a few years later end up in a same sex relationship with a different attitude than they had before. I saw 90s videos of the furry fandom, and there was still some pretty gay sexy stuff going on: Just look at this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYdZSdCIkz4. I don't know, it's just the overall nature and atmosphere of the fandom that brings on the gayness. It's like a rainbow mass crawling up our bodies or something. Just look in my favorites, you'll see male pictures, but I don't consider myself gay, or that much bi really. It's mostly just aspects that I like about the same sex, and I've been bi-curious/flexible before I knew what furry was or have been told about furry, and even when I was little, very small things I liked about male cartoon characters, but I always had a thing for ladies and that's who my crushes were on.


----------



## Misomie (Jun 18, 2014)

Why people are so obsessed with my weight. I feel just fine thank you. I eat when I'm hungry and I snack all the time (at least whenever possible). I consume large amounts of calories but don't change. I'm 5' 6" or 5' 7" and I weigh 125 lbs. I still get people saying I should eat more. I do eat more. I just don't put on weight easily. Nor do I feel the need to. It's not like you can see my bones or I'm starving myself. Just a wicked fast metabolism.


----------



## Queen-Cheetah93 (Jun 18, 2014)

~ I don't understand how people don't see sexuality as a spectrum. The kinsey scale folks. <3 Thats why so many peeps are "turning gay". They don't lose the vag/dick love, they just discover an interest in the other sex part. The reason? Furries are pretty open minded. If we aren't gonna judge you for liking cow dick, we aren't gonna care that you like dick point blank.

~ why people can't accept that some people don't need to pimp out their phones (androids) and are perfectly happy with the basic system already set up in the device(my iphone). Stop convincing me that adding widgets and jailbreaking and changing fonts and themes is so great. I just wanna call, text, and browse the internet. And I like the look of the Apple iOS anyway. Android systems look really.... messy to me. As a designer that just kinda puts it over the edge. /endrant

~ Why my boyfriend keeps asking to see the furry art (SFW) I do when the entire idea of furries kinda weirds him out. XD It's kinda sweet... but if you're just gonna say "cool"...

(I love this thread.)


----------



## Otarine (Jun 18, 2014)

I don't understand bottled water. There really isn't a point in buying those things. It's a waste of money when you could just do the exact same thing bottled water does, except keeping it in a reusable container.


----------



## Misomie (Jun 18, 2014)

Every time I see this thread title, this song gets stuck in my head:

[video=youtube;Q5l2ChAqRDg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5l2ChAqRDg[/video]


----------



## Kerocola (Jun 18, 2014)

Otarine said:


> I don't understand bottled water. There really isn't a point in buying those things. It's a waste of money when you could just do the exact same thing bottled water does, except keeping it in a reusable container.


 
Water supply is heavily dependent on your geographic location. I was always an avid tap water drinker, but when I moved to Florida for a few years the very first thing I noticed about the water supply is that it had a peculiar smell. The water there has high sulfur content (sulfur is responsible the notorious "rotten egg smell"). It tastes absolutely terrible as a result. Everyone who lived there had some alternative source of water (usually bottled) to compensate.

Another example is my grandma's well water. High in iron, comes out of the sink in a hue of rustic brown - stains the sink. Unless you like metallic water, you're going to want to find another option.

No, bottled is not the only option but it is a cheap short-term solution for someone who doesn't want to invest in water filters or something pricier.


----------



## Hachiro (Jun 18, 2014)

Ok will say this and people said this a thousand time but damned I really can't understand my dick sometimes ('cause bi and stuff)


----------



## Grungecat (Jun 18, 2014)

^ slap it around and tell it what it wants! Show it who's boss.

Anyway, I don't understand why people still shop at Wal-Mart. What a horrid place.


----------



## Misomie (Jun 18, 2014)

Hachiro said:


> Ok will say this and people said this a thousand time but damned I really can't understand my dick sometimes ('cause bi and stuff)



It's a penis. It doesn't care. It wants sex. You just don't agree with it's tastes.


----------



## Hachiro (Jun 18, 2014)

Misomie said:


> It's a penis. It doesn't care. It wants sex. You just don't agree with it's tastes.



That is pretty accurate actually. My dick is a dick.


----------



## Distorted (Jun 18, 2014)

All dicks are dicks. Especially in the case of a why-boner.


----------



## Misomie (Jun 18, 2014)

Distorted said:


> All dicks are dicks. Especially in the case of a why-boner.



I know this feeling. Vaginas do the same thing but people don't like talking about it for some reason. Well, at least mine does. XD

Genitals are weird.


----------



## Punnchy (Jun 18, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> I've known a few people who have an awkward time because X family member did something, so Y family member and Z won't talk to them and urgh. Though from a personal experience, sometimes there's too much hurt, so it's less stressful to just avoid them.



I talked to my dad the other day: Turns out it's because Aunt D, Uncle M, and Uncle R, decided that the other 8 kids didn't know that grandpa was in the hospital or that he passed till the day after.


----------



## GeekyFerret (Jun 19, 2014)

I never understood why you sneeze if you look towards the sun.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 19, 2014)

GeekyFerret said:


> I never understood why you sneeze if you look towards the sun.



This only happens with ~36% of people. It is called 'photic' sneezing and results from the reflex pathways for iris contraction and sneezing being slightly overlapped in some individuals, so that a strong photic stimulus can cause a sneeze. 

A small minority of people have the same problem, but with the sneeze and ejaculation reflex, so that they sneeze every time they ejaculate.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 19, 2014)

Grungecat said:


> ^ slap it around and tell it what it wants! Show it who's boss.
> 
> Anyway, I don't understand why people still shop at Wal-Mart. What a horrid place.


Where else am I supposed to buy a single glass at 9:30 at night?


----------



## VintageLynx (Jun 19, 2014)

I don't understand why so many people are so disinterested and unaware of what is going on around them. My town has a wooded ridge that is visible from almost all parts yet seemingly I'm the only person who has visited it. I've got to investigate - I'm just too curious about everything.


----------



## BRN (Jun 19, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> A small minority of people have the same problem, but with the sneeze and ejaculation reflex, so that they sneeze every time they ejaculate.



I herd you liek bodily fluids, so I...


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jun 19, 2014)

I don't know how to feel right now. I've just quit my job, and I'm kinda relieved as it basically was slave labour (write a lot, earn 100€ per month, yay) but I'm kinda sad as one of my co-workers was really awesome... And now I don't know what to do as I'm basically a day-dreaming handicapped (gotta walk with a cane now), so employers will be a fair bit too few I guess... Urgh.


----------



## Kerocola (Jun 19, 2014)

Why people don't remove the lint from the filter in public laundry rooms. Or why people leave their stuff in the drier overnight. I don't want to have to deal with someone else's laundry just to do mine!


----------



## YokoHellsing (Jun 19, 2014)

Kerocola said:


> Why people don't remove the lint from the filter in public laundry rooms. Or why people leave their stuff in the drier overnight. I don't want to have to deal with someone else's laundry just to do mine!



Speaking about lint, I don't get how they get into your pockets....so ...weird...


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 19, 2014)

YokoHellsing said:


> Speaking about lint, I don't get how they get into your pockets....so ...weird...



Bits of grease and detritus stick to your hands, and are deposited when you use your pockets.

Clumps of fibres that escape the clothing matrix cannot escape the pocket, so they gather there. 

Recipe for lint. Also explains belly button fluff.


----------



## YokoHellsing (Jun 19, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Bits of grease and detritus stick to your hands, and are deposited when you use your pockets.
> 
> Clumps of fibres that escape the clothing matrix cannot escape the pocket, so they gather there.
> 
> Recipe for lint. Also explains belly button fluff.



You..have ...just blown my mind....thank you for explaining that. XD


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 19, 2014)

I don't understand whether to describe myself as English or British. My father is a Scot, but I've spent almost all my life in the south of England. It must come across in someway, because other people online call me English, but it always makes me feel a slight pang of 'well, not entirely'.


----------



## Misomie (Jun 20, 2014)

Why people get upset over a toilet seat being up. I legit didn't think people cared until I witnessed someone rage about it. o.0

What does bug me though is when people don't put the cap back on the toothpaste.... WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU!?!?!?! You just pick it up and screw it back on. Keeping it off can cause it to leak or harden, WHICH IS THE WORST THING EVER AND WASTES MONEY! JEEZ! It's not like an up toilet seat that costs nothing. It's wastes money and ruins the toothpaste. Can also cause a mess that *I* have to clean up. SCREW YOU, YOU NON-CAPPERS! D:<


----------



## Kerocola (Jun 20, 2014)

That reminds me of my first job in college. I helped clean the dorms for money, and I never understood how people left globs of toothpaste in the sink. There was more left in the sink than you even need on your toothbrush. How hard is it to put toothpaste directly on the brush?!


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jun 20, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Why people get upset over a toilet seat being up. I legit didn't think people cared until I witnessed someone rage about it. o.0



This IS a huge deal. It takes about a second to do, and isn't that hard to do. I'm aware that routine means that sometimes people _just don't think_ to put it back down, but... this is why I get annoyed about it.

I used to live in a cluster flat that was en-suite. I had my own bathroom, and I was the only person who lived in this room. So, gender occupancy of this room was 100% female. And unless there's something I'm missing, there's NO reason a girl would ever have the toilet seat up. Anyway, I was dating a guy at one point who ALWAYS left the seat up, despite this being of no use to me at all, and not being a huge task to replace. It drove me mad, but I was too scared to confront him about it.

My rule of thumb is to leave it how I found it. So in all-male student houses I would put it back up again.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 20, 2014)

If it only takes one second why is anybody ever bothered about the position of a toilet seat?


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jun 20, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> If it only takes one second why is anybody ever bothered about the position of a toilet seat?



Because you'd have to touch it!


----------



## Misomie (Jun 20, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> Because you'd have to touch it!



Do you not wash your hands? Isn't that what soap is for?

You still touch it with your butt. Unless you are one of those hoverers.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jun 20, 2014)

It's about having consideration for others. Not being bothered to do that thing means that someone else has to. In my case I had to put down a toilet seat say 2 dozen times or more, and he put it down no times.

No one wants to become someone elses' toilet seat servant =P

The logic of "why does it matter if it's such a small task" could be extended to other household "chores". Like putting the milk/cereal back once you've used it, or throwing away the wrappings when you've put on your band-aid. It's just what people should do normally. Otherwise, someone else will just be following them around clearing up the stuff they can't be bothered to clean up. (My brother never does any of these things, that's why it angers me so much - when our parents go away for the weekend, I only clean up my own messes to make a stand and the house becomes a state).


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 20, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> It's about having consideration for others. Not being bothered to do that thing means that someone else has to. In my case I had to put down a toilet seat say 2 dozen times or more, and he put it down no times.
> 
> No one wants to become someone elses' toilet seat servant =P



I don't think anyone leaves the toilet seat _up_ for anyone. Though I do it because the toilet seat has a tendency to fall down and make loads of noise and make me shit myself.

So it's not really that considerate, lol. Messing about with the seat for anyone is just pandering to other people's laziness. I also have to have the toilet seat down for when I shit, so... 

It's like chicks who actually complain about that stuff completely forget that while men do pee standing up, they shit sitting down.

But what bothers me the most is when people leave the toilet seat down, and they pee. My dad is very very very guilty of pissing on the seat, and _I _have to wipe it. Now cleaning up after yourself is certainly being considerate.


----------



## Misomie (Jun 20, 2014)

I see the toilet thing as similar to sitting in a chair and adjusting a pillow. Pee splatter though... D:<


----------



## Kerocola (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm not sure if it's grocery store policy to ask "Can I help you find anything?" or if I just look extremely mystified when I shop...because I get asked this about 50,000 times whenever I shop.


----------



## Punnchy (Jun 20, 2014)

Copyright Infringement notices.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jun 21, 2014)

That thing when you're doing delicate, fiddly work, and your hands decide to freak out for no reason.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 21, 2014)

Kerocola said:


> I'm not sure if it's grocery store policy to ask "Can I help you find anything?" or if I just look extremely mystified when I shop...because I get asked this about 50,000 times whenever I shop.


Statistically speaking, people are less likely to shoplift when someone is asked if they need help. Plus, us retail people want you out of the store as soon as possible.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jun 22, 2014)

Celebrity gossip magazines. They seem to idolize the celebrities, but at the same time put them down and laugh at secret photos of them without makeup or flabby bodies!

Also, I don't understand why it's okay to secretly photograph people and mass produce the images for money. If you're climbing over fences and hiding in bushes for these shots...then something isn't right. >>


----------



## Demensa (Jun 22, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> Celebrity gossip magazines. They seem to idolize the celebrities, but at the same time put them down and laugh at secret photos of them without makeup or flabby bodies!



Extreme armchair psychology here... Maybe by laughing at celebrities while idolizing them, they get the readers to think 'WOW! Look how stupid this person is! I'm so much better than a _celebrity_! Now I feel good about myself and I'll continue reading these...'


----------



## Misomie (Jun 22, 2014)

Boyfriend logic. Guy wakes me up so there's room on the bed. Sleeps on floor. Now I'm stuck awake with him passed out. What a waste of being woken up.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 22, 2014)

How people can snore so fucking loud and not wake themselves up. Worst part is this person is my fucking husband, he never used to snore then all of a sudden hes snores so fucking bad that when Im downstairs trying to sleep I can still hear him upstairs with my bedroom door fucking closed. He needs to see a doctor this isnt normal. Fuck.


----------



## Kerocola (Jun 22, 2014)

d.batty said:


> How people can snore so fucking loud and not wake themselves up. Worst part is this person is my fucking husband, he never used to snore then all of a sudden hes snores so fucking bad that when Im downstairs trying to sleep I can still hear him upstairs with my bedroom door fucking closed. He needs to see a doctor this isnt normal. Fuck.



My roommate snores like no other. He also sets his alarm for times he doesn't need to get up, and he's an _extremely _heavy sleeper so it just goes off for 15 minutes until the alarm gives up. And to clinch the nail in the coffin, he also sleep talks. Very sweet guy though.

So I feel ya...if your hubby sleeps on his back, that exacerbates snoring. When my roommate conjures up earthquakes (not even snoring at this point ) he's usually on his back.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 22, 2014)

Google+


----------



## Misomie (Jun 22, 2014)

Heavy sleepers are the weirdest. I'm a light sleeper that snaps awake at the slightest of changes. He on the otherhand needs multiple alarm clocks. Super annoying to wake up and then grouchy. One heavy sleeper had a magic word that'd snap her awake when nothing else did.


----------



## mcjoel (Jun 22, 2014)

Sometimes I'm a heavy sleeper sometimes im not. but i always sleep with with eyes open.
OT: why people touch a freshly painted wall when there's a wet paint sign right in front of them.


----------



## RedDagger (Jun 22, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> OT: why people touch a freshly painted wall when there's a wet paint sign right in front of them.



Signs don't seem to work as well as printing something in big, bold, contrasting letters and putting it directly on what the person is looking at should work - take, for example, a store. Be it a deal sign, an out-of-stock sign, a closed-register sign, or heck even a 'this store is CLOSED' sign in the middle of the door, it goes completely unnoticed. 

Why, people, why...


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 22, 2014)

how things can escalate so quickly into ridiculousness. I was interwebs chatting with some ladies before band practice this morning, and mentioning that I rather dislike my bass player turned into me needing to light him on fire, then steal my drummer's kit, which led me to say that I couldn't steal his kit because I love my drummer in a platonic no homo way, which turned into would you fuck him if you were gay and is he cute, followed by requests of pics of him and myself, followed by being told I need to go gay, make a video of us doing "things" and send it to them...seriously, how did this happen!?!?


----------



## mcjoel (Jun 23, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> how things can escalate so quickly into ridiculousness. I was interwebs chatting with some ladies before band practice this morning, and mentioning that I rather dislike my bass player turned into me needing to light him on fire, then steal my drummer's kit, which led me to say that I couldn't steal his kit because I love my drummer in a platonic no homo way, which turned into would you fuck him if you were gay and is he cute, followed by requests of pics of him and myself, followed by being told I need to go gay, make a video of us doing "things" and send it to them...seriously, how did this happen!?!?



One word *trolls * lady *trolls* ok that's two.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jun 23, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> how things can escalate so quickly into ridiculousness. I was interwebs chatting with some ladies before band practice this morning, and mentioning that I rather dislike my bass player turned into me needing to light him on fire, then steal my drummer's kit, which led me to say that I couldn't steal his kit because I love my drummer in a platonic no homo way, which turned into would you fuck him if you were gay and is he cute, followed by requests of pics of him and myself, followed by being told I need to go gay, make a video of us doing "things" and send it to them...seriously, how did this happen!?!?



LOL


----------



## Punnchy (Jun 23, 2014)

After awesome sex, that instead of wanting to sleep, the urge to open the windows, and check the weather drags me to the computer, an i'm no longer interested in sleep.


----------



## Misomie (Jun 23, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> how things can escalate so quickly into ridiculousness. I was interwebs chatting with some ladies before band practice this morning, and mentioning that I rather dislike my bass player turned into me needing to light him on fire, then steal my drummer's kit, which led me to say that I couldn't steal his kit because I love my drummer in a platonic no homo way, which turned into would you fuck him if you were gay and is he cute, followed by requests of pics of him and myself, followed by being told I need to go gay, make a video of us doing "things" and send it to them...seriously, how did this happen!?!?



I'm the type to do this kind of thing. 

It's really just for my own entertainment.


----------



## KyryK (Jun 23, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> After awesome sex, that instead of wanting to sleep, the urge to open the windows, and check the weather drags me to the computer, an i'm no longer interested in sleep.


Admit it, with this post you just wanted to tell random people on the internet that you'd just had awesome sex didn't you. 

OT: Why my mother is obsessed with feline sexual assault. Whenever one of our female cats gets attacked by a stray male it's always attempted rape in her mind. I...i just...what? Can someone please tell me if what she's saying actually has some basis in reality because her seeming fixation with it is just weird.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 23, 2014)

How my rabbit can be so cute and so mischievous at the same time.


----------



## Milo (Jun 23, 2014)

how people can get over crushes. can you teach me


----------



## Punnchy (Jun 23, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> Admit it, with this post you just wanted to tell random people on the internet that you'd just had awesome sex didn't you.



Not really,  but I see where that could come across as being the intent. I'm usually baffled when my body behaves differently then I'm used to it doing.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 23, 2014)

Milo said:


> how people can get over crushes. can you teach me


Find someone hotter, stare. :V

I don't get biology, why is it so difficult?!


----------



## Milo (Jun 23, 2014)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Find someone hotter, stare. :V
> 
> I don't get biology, why is it so difficult?!



I mean someone you're into on a whole nother level. it's not really anything new. I'm used to being into the people I stand no chance at being with. I'm so bad at love lol


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 23, 2014)

I forgot to wash dishes before leaving and when I came home...
Mom: Why didn't you wash the dishes?
Me: Sorry I'll do them right now.
Mom: No I'll do it.
Me: You sure? 
Mom: Yup I'm fine.
Later...Mom: Why do I always do the chores around here?!

Never understood those annoying ass moments.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 23, 2014)

Parent logic, yo. I don't understand the "You need to get off the computer!" "Ok, can I go to _______?" "No!".
Headaches.


----------



## RedDagger (Jun 24, 2014)

See, the correct thing to do there would be to insist on doing the dishes against any and all attempts made by your mom to stop you, and instead hear her complain about you being too pushy or something. 

Anyway, no matter if the weather feels hot or cold, when I walk in the door there's a fair amount of sweat. Come on body, why are you doing that...


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jun 24, 2014)

How bronies like MLP, they just give me rubbish answers, i dont get how guys aged 15+ who never watched the show can like something for little girls. And how the hell they got into it. At least my answer to how i was introduced into this fandom made sense.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 24, 2014)

Why online "friends" use their _game consoles _for _Netflix _instead of _*gaming. *_â€‹


----------



## Punnchy (Jun 25, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> How bronies like MLP, they just give me rubbish answers, i dont get how guys aged 15+ who never watched the show can like something for little girls. And how the hell they got into it. At least my answer to how i was introduced into this fandom made sense.



Netflix Documentary on it explains very well.


----------



## Casual Cat (Jun 25, 2014)

NerdyMunk said:


> Why online "friends" use their _game consoles _for _Netflix _instead of _*gaming. *_â€‹



I used to not understand that either, until my SO moved in with me. :[


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jun 25, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> How bronies like MLP, they just give me rubbish answers, i dont get how guys aged 15+ who never watched the show can like something for little girls. And how the hell they got into it. At least my answer to how i was introduced into this fandom made sense.



I know a brony, and he's pretty cool. When I asked him the question, he pretty much said, I like watching it.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 25, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I know a brony, and he's pretty cool. When I asked him the question, he pretty much said, I like watching it.



I don't understand what more needs to be said.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jun 25, 2014)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I don't understand what more needs to be said.



Come on, that's a cop out answer.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 25, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> Come on, that's a cop out answer.



Well I didn't expect some kind of Spanish inquisition.


----------



## Punnchy (Jun 25, 2014)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Well I didn't expect some kind of Spanish inquisition.



NO ONE expects the Spanish  Inquisition!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 25, 2014)

Milo said:


> I mean someone you're into on a whole nother level. it's not really anything new. I'm used to being into the people I stand no chance at being with. I'm so bad at love lol


But you're cute, how can no one not want you?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 25, 2014)

why I'm damn exhausted but still can't get to sleep.


----------



## j2d2 (Jun 25, 2014)

I don't understand Quantum physics.
On a more serious note I don't get why some people wear dog collars and ears in their normal life or in public.
I'm not judging them, i just don't get it


----------



## KingFriday1989 (Jun 25, 2014)

Alternate fursonas


----------



## Rhee (Jun 25, 2014)

why people resist change so much


----------



## RedDagger (Jun 26, 2014)

How you're able to change mood so quickly.

More precisely, how not even 5 minutes after thinking 'I _really _want to go to London!' I was under my duvet thinking 'I don't want to step outside, there's no reason'.

Thanks brain, you're the best.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jun 26, 2014)

Okay, so I got into bed at about 3:30 AM, and as always, turned on the radio to help me sleep.

3:30-4AM was a pre-schooler/kindegarten education segment.

What the fuck?? I was expecting the usual news/talk radio, and it's a kids' show! How many toddlers are up at 4AM learning to count??


----------



## tisr (Jun 26, 2014)

Its the radio's subtle way of telling you to stop listening to the news and go to sleep


----------



## RedDagger (Jun 26, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> What the fuck?? I was expecting the usual news/talk radio, and it's a kids' show! How many toddlers are up at 4AM learning to count??



It's for the ones who have no idea how to count, so '4am' may as well mean mid-afternoon.

Clocks are hard, okay?


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 27, 2014)

Why is it that so many toony suits have the same peeled-back eyelid Ludevico technique, Joker rictus grin expression? Are they going for Looney Tunes? I'm pretty sure Bugs Bunny has eyelids. And what's with the lack of eyebrows? It just looks so creepy. Seriously, why is this expression so damn common among fursuits?

And why do popufur suitmakers make everything a dog? Why do their suits look all the same?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jun 27, 2014)

Why my cat insists on lying on my graphics tablet while I'm trying to use it. I love her to bits, but this is ridiculous. She always wants my attention at the most inappropriate times, and never comes to see my anymore when I want her to.


----------



## BRN (Jun 27, 2014)

The cat decides when it will be petted. If you choose not to pet it, the kitty will log the time, and make up for the shortfall.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jun 28, 2014)

Okay, I wanted to make a thread for this, but _how can someone have an interest in animals, but not accept evolution?_

How can they claim that dogs have no relation to wolves, despite sharing genetics, appearance and behaviours? How can they not think Asian and African elephants are related? Horses and donkeys aren't related either?

Is it because it means humans must have evolved too, and that can be an uncomfortable thought?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 28, 2014)

People who try to drum up support against something they have a problem with, by lying about it.

For example, I can imagine someone being against nuclear powerplants, but claiming that they cause babies to explode can only harm your cause.


----------



## Hachiro (Jun 28, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> why I'm damn exhausted but still can't get to sleep.




Brain is an asshole


----------



## RedDagger (Jun 28, 2014)

Go to sleep at 2am, wake up at 7am despite having literally nothing to do all day. 

Yup, the brain seems like one hell of an asshole.


----------



## Kerocola (Jun 28, 2014)

Guy at work usually finishes his shift as I'm coming in to start mine. If he sees me, he will without fail say this: "Looks like your fun is just beginning! I'm all done, I don't envy you." 
I don't know how to respond to this, and especially not like 5 times a week either


----------



## Fiab (Jun 29, 2014)

Kerocola said:


> Guy at work usually finishes his shift as I'm coming in to start mine. If he sees me, he will without fail say this: "Looks like your fun is just beginning! I'm all done, I don't envy you."
> I don't know how to respond to this, and especially not like 5 times a week either



That's an easy one. Just say "Everyone else does." Problem solved 

I don't get why phone insists on changing a lot of normal words to something sex related when texting. "Around" becomes "aroused", "sec." becomes "sex" but only when I use a period after it.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jun 29, 2014)

Why I'm so great at platfomers but suck at DK


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 29, 2014)

how fast my stubble grows in...I'm up to shaving 2-3 times a day now.

How my new roommate doesn't understand not to use my razors...but the joke's on him...he's been using my pube razor on his face.


----------



## Hachiro (Jun 29, 2014)

Dangerous Traditions.

Seriously are people really that dense...


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jun 29, 2014)

Hachiro said:


> Dangerous Traditions.
> 
> Seriously are people really that dense...



Examples?

Traditions are awful when they're used to justify hurting animals in some way. :c


----------



## Ayattar (Jun 29, 2014)

Well, in eastern, slavic tradition I can tell, for example jumping through the fire.

I guess he had something like encierros (hello Pampeluna) in mind.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 29, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> Okay, I wanted to make a thread for this, but _how can someone have an interest in animals, but not accept evolution?_
> 
> How can they claim that dogs have no relation to wolves, despite sharing genetics, appearance and behaviours? How can they not think Asian and African elephants are related? Horses and donkeys aren't related either?
> 
> Is it because it means humans must have evolved too, and that can be an uncomfortable thought?



In my experience creationists will admit that dogs are descended from wolves, and that different elephant species are related. They place arbitrary limits at approximately the family level called 'kinds' or 'baramin'. So they would assert that all dogs are related to each other, and that all cats are related to one another, but that dogs and cats have different ancestors which were independently created. 

They back their claims up with a pseudoscientific scheme of taxonomic classification called baraminology: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baraminology 

Of course, everything starts to break down when the ancestry of different 'holobaramin' are chased and they inevitably converge upon common ancestors.


----------



## Hachiro (Jun 29, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> Examples?
> 
> Traditions are awful when they're used to justify hurting animals in some way. :c



As Ayattar said. 
-There's a tradition here that resembles that where the more and dangerous the bonfire the best and after making like 10feat tall fires after it's almost burn people jump across it, some ppl fall inside. Also most of this are made with a lot of tires and sometimes even with gas aerosol and bottles. 
-Spain: Running of the bulls, also there's a version of this in Portugal, where people juke the bulls just for fun and when the get caught, they're either stomp, horned and lift and hit their heads on the side of the walls and floor.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jul 6, 2014)

Why bad cliche music is praised over good musicians/bands.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 6, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Why bad cliche music is praised over good musicians/bands.



I think it's a matter of taste. Some people pretty much think that popular music is bad _because_ it's popular, so it would be impossible to please everyone.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 6, 2014)

People who get lost in IKEA and/or cannot assemble the furniture.
Did they grow up in a lead-paint factory or something?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 7, 2014)

I don't get why my cat gets so stressed an angry when our other cat comes to interact with her.

He just comes near her, expecting her to sniff his head/butt, and she leans away, and starts growling if he gets too close, and hisses or even bats him with her paw if he invades her space too much. She ALMOST ALWAYS starts it...

Meanwhile, she is completely fine with us people coming to say hello, and as long as the boxer dog doesn't come on too strong, she's fine with our boxer coming to interact. She and our other cat used to be really close as kittens, always grooming each other and all that, I don't know what happened.


----------



## xKraedyn (Jul 7, 2014)

Console/PC wars
When fat people complain about being fat while eating an entire box of Krispy Kreme
And HOW IS THIS SHIT CONSIDERED ART?!


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 7, 2014)

^wow...two WTF did I just watch videos in one day...good job FAF!!!


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 7, 2014)

why so many furries here are into screaming deathmetal, that in my opinion is not music. Your meant to sing not scream in a stupid voice.
And yet some of these artists wonder why they aren't so famous as they could


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jul 7, 2014)

So, according to my brother, I don't understand how hot it is during a Texas morning.
*has been in a Texas marching band for 3 years and half of band camp takes place outside during the morning and has after school practices*

I TOTALLY don't know how hot it is!


----------



## Ayattar (Jul 7, 2014)

Because you had only one testicle


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm sorry... I know it's been like a month since I got my exam results back, but I still don't get how I got 83% in that physics exam. I just don't know how that happened.


----------



## KyryK (Jul 7, 2014)

Why i put Marmite on that naan...and why i didn't do it sooner.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 7, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> why so many furries here are into screaming deathmetal, that in my opinion is not music. Your meant to sing not scream in a stupid voice.
> And yet some of these artists wonder why they aren't so famous as they could



I am offended! Though I honestly prefer Melodic death metal to growly death metal.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 7, 2014)

A. Hitler said:


> Nein! It is propaganda!



How you survived a cyanide pill, a gunshot to the head, and being cremated just to come here and troll a furry forum.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 7, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I am offended! Though I honestly prefer Melodic death metal to growly death metal.



You want to know something?
To the untrained ear...it all sounds the same.
I like music but that is not music, its really a guy playing a guitar while his friend shouts at a crowd about a drug overdose when the guy has never experienced drugs ever.


----------



## funky3000 (Jul 7, 2014)

When I was a lot younger I used to be interested in those Hot Wheels Acceleracers. I still am, those movies are actually really really good, and not kid oriented, it almost seems like its meant for all ages but especially teens. My best friend and I watched them on our trip to Battle Creek this year. We're both 19, I only watched 2 of the 4 back in like 4th grade, and he never watched any of them. We both found them extremely enjoyable.

So, out of the basis of things, they have a soundtrack too. One of the songs which I believe was "I won't stop" *checks disk case* nope its "get to  the finish line". I think its death metal, its been 7 or 8 years since I last listened to it. My opinion when I was first listening to it: "they sound sick, like they have a sore throat or a cough"


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 7, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> You want to know something?
> To the untrained ear...it all sounds the same.
> I like music but that is not music, its really a guy playing a guitar while his friend shouts at a crowd about a drug overdose when the guy has never experienced drugs ever.




wanna know a secret? I'm a guitarist and I rarely listen to the vocals anyway. I'm just into it for the musicianship.


----------



## funky3000 (Jul 7, 2014)

Whoa how do I manage to lose 13 pounds by eating fast food on a daily basis and doing no exercise at all?

The fuck...


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jul 7, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Whoa how do I manage to lose 13 pounds by eating fast food on a daily basis and doing no exercise at all?
> 
> The fuck...



Why can't that happen to me /;w;/


----------



## Kerocola (Jul 7, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Whoa how do I manage to lose 13 pounds by eating fast food on a daily basis and doing no exercise at all?
> 
> The fuck...



Sometimes unexplained weight loss can be a bad thing. Have you been feeling alright otherwise?!


----------



## funky3000 (Jul 7, 2014)

Kerocola said:


> Sometimes unexplained weight loss can be a bad thing. Have you been feeling alright otherwise?!



Oh I've been feeling more than fine.

I think I can blame it on my metabolism though. If I eat a lot, it goes into frickin overdrive.


----------



## Saga (Jul 8, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I don't get why my cat gets so stressed an angry when our other cat comes to interact with her.
> 
> He just comes near her, expecting her to sniff his head/butt, and she leans away, and starts growling if he gets too close, and hisses or even bats him with her paw if he invades her space too much. She ALMOST ALWAYS starts it...
> 
> Meanwhile, she is completely fine with us people coming to say hello, and as long as the boxer dog doesn't come on too strong, she's fine with our boxer coming to interact. She and our other cat used to be really close as kittens, always grooming each other and all that, I don't know what happened.



this, I have two cats, one is a male the other is female. The female cat just wants to be nice and will come over and clean the male one, and he jst gets pissed about it and scratches her. 
Meanwhile anyone can come and pet him and he doesnt care...


----------



## RabidLynx (Jul 8, 2014)

I don't understand how people like this can possibly exist.

I don't understand how a person's mind can become so fucked up and so evil that they are driven to do shit like this. After hearing about this, I can safely say my childhood has been ruined.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jul 8, 2014)

RabidLynx said:


> I don't understand how people like this can possibly exist.
> 
> I don't understand how a person's mind can become so fucked up and so evil that they are driven to do shit like this. After hearing about this, I can safely say my childhood has been ruined.



People are fucked up


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 8, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I don't get why my cat gets so stressed an angry when our other cat comes to interact with her.
> 
> He just comes near her, expecting her to sniff his head/butt, and she leans away, and starts growling if he gets too close, and hisses or even bats him with her paw if he invades her space too much. She ALMOST ALWAYS starts it...



your cat got friendzoned


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 8, 2014)

Gibby said:


> your cat got friendzoned



Poor guy =(


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 8, 2014)

RabidLynx said:


> I don't understand how people like this can possibly exist.
> 
> I don't understand how a person's mind can become so fucked up and so evil that they are driven to do shit like this. After hearing about this, I can safely say my childhood has been ruined.



Love survives yo. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rq3-njhxFKI


----------



## Ayattar (Jul 8, 2014)

Wat
Wat
Wat...

Can anyone confirm  that  shit?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 8, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Wat
> Wat
> Wat...
> 
> Can anyone confirm  that  shit?



-Reads title-

Well, that's my serving of hot steaming What The Fuck for the day.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jul 8, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Wat
> Wat
> Wat...
> 
> Can anyone confirm  that  shit?



I feel like, someone popped some pills, smoked something, and interviewed a few seedy guys and made a report!


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 8, 2014)

Well...going off of the metabolism thing

Mines like that, too. My parents think it's because I don't eat enough but that's not true at all! Just because they buy all this healthy stuff like wheat bread which tastes like cardboard when I could be eating white bread. I'd rather be eating out at least once a week, but nope. Some days I'm forced to scrounge through the frige and closet for something that I actually want to eat. Then they say I'm 'too skinny' >.> PLEASE JUST BUY ME A DAMN HAMBURGER THEN!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 8, 2014)

Germany scored 5 goals against Brazil in 30 minutes, WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Flavur (Jul 8, 2014)

People that wear fedoras.
Just no. Pls stop.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 8, 2014)

^^^I don't understand what's wrong with fedoras,

I guess the douchebaggt bronies ruined it, But seriously, come one, it's just a hat? Why get mad at people for dressing that way?


----------



## KyryK (Jul 8, 2014)

Why i currently feel agitated, excited, sombre, happy and like crying all at the same time and why it feels so good.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 9, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> Why i currently feel agitated, excited, sombre, happy and like crying all at the same time and why it feels so good.



The wonderful world of drugs


----------



## jorinda (Jul 9, 2014)

That hype around "Monster Energy". It's expensive, it's not special, it's just another energy drink. Why do people want clothes, tails, even tattoos with the logo?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 9, 2014)

There are people out there who will blow a fuse at the silliest of things, as if their opinions are the revealed truths of God Almighty Himself, and any deviance from them by others is a horrible crime.
And I wonder, how do these people manage to get through the day? Do they explode when they see someone drinking a flavour of milkshake other than their favourite?


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 9, 2014)

This website. And the person running it.
http://yumekichi11.forumotion.ca/f1-your-first-forum


----------



## Punnchy (Jul 9, 2014)

Flavur said:


> People that wear fedoras.
> Just no. Pls stop.


I'm 
sorry


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 9, 2014)

I don't understand why your posting status switches between ninja and pirate when you make about 100 posts. I would like to remain a ninja thank you!


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 9, 2014)

I don't understand most humans, despite being one.
(Why can't I be an all-powerful immortal overlord of the universe instead? *evil laugh*)


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 9, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I don't understand most humans, despite being one.
> (Why can't I be an all-powerful immortal overlord of the universe instead? *evil laugh*)



Because you aren't smart nor strong enough


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 9, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Well...going off of the metabolism thing
> 
> Mines like that, too. My parents think it's because I don't eat enough but that's not true at all! Just because they buy all this healthy stuff like wheat bread which tastes like cardboard when I could be eating white bread. I'd rather be eating out at least once a week, but nope. Some days I'm forced to scrounge through the frige and closet for something that I actually want to eat. Then they say I'm 'too skinny' >.> PLEASE JUST BUY ME A DAMN HAMBURGER THEN!



I don't understand this. Wheat bread is awesome! It's the white bread that taste like dryer sheets. Don't ask how I know that it's obvious I tried it.


----------



## Kerocola (Jul 9, 2014)

I rarely misplace things. And I misplaced my phone. I don't understand where the #(*$# it could have gone...


----------



## Sar (Jul 9, 2014)

jorinda said:


> That hype around "Monster Energy". It's expensive, it's not special, it's just another energy drink. Why do people want clothes, tails, even tattoos with the logo?



Because they aren't aware they look like a walking billboard, its so plebian in fashion sense.


----------



## BRN (Jul 10, 2014)

Gotta be kidding me - it might not be sophisticated at all, but it's pretty obviously fashionable...

Why should Monster complain? Free advertising.


----------



## Punnchy (Jul 10, 2014)

I've had trouble with this one for a while now, and it might be something tied into my diagnosed mental condition.

I can't cry when i'm feeling distraught about something I've done and that I hate the fact that I've done it.
However, I can ball like a baby when a character dies in an anime or something I've been watching. My girlfriend was the one who pointed this out. I've done it 3 times in our relationship, but personally I think I should be able to cry more, even if (and fuck anyone who says that it matters) it isn't manly.


----------



## HalcyonHeartbeat (Jul 10, 2014)

I don't understand hypocrites.  My mind just doesn't work that way.

Like...people who tell me how to live my life when they don't have things straightened out on their end.  Do they think they can control my life more than theirs?


----------



## Feste (Jul 10, 2014)

Feeling alone and sadness over yet another failure of an excuse to find someone in this world...I'm just a loser anyway, why can't I stop feeling fucked up and overdramatic inside by this shit ><. I guess there may be other chances if the string of fate doesn't yet again screw me over, I know in my head that's all true. My heart just laughs and says I'm probably going to die alone and worthless in a couple years before that can happen. The head knows much yet the heart pulls strong...


----------



## Misomie (Jul 11, 2014)

I don't know why my brother is so butthurt when I told him to stop downloading so much stuff. I've had to reverse so much. I should be the one butthurt. D:<


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 11, 2014)

I never understood the looking at the glass half full or half empty thing. I know it sounds dumb, but every time I look it up on google the information just never sticks.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jul 11, 2014)

How people handle the taste of buttholes when giving rimjobs. I mean don't buttholes generally have a nasty odor to them? Imagine how they would taste never mind the smell or imagine how bad your dick would smell after pulling out. Unless most people douche their anuses before sex, or do some just leave it as is and just start pulling each others pants down and lick away?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 12, 2014)

Why my mum won't accept housekeeping from me when I start working (I've got something now, just waiting to start). She has no desire in teaching me or my brother the value of money D=


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 12, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> How people handle the taste of buttholes when giving rimjobs. I mean don't buttholes generally have a nasty odor to them? Imagine how they would taste never mind the smell or imagine how bad your dick would smell after pulling out. Unless most people douche their anuses before sex, or do some just leave it as is and just start pulling each others pants down and lick away?



I didn't notice any taste at all, to be honest. It was rather a 'pull her pants down and lick away' affair.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 12, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> How people handle the taste of buttholes when giving rimjobs. I mean don't buttholes generally have a nasty odor to them? Imagine how they would taste never mind the smell or imagine how bad your dick would smell after pulling out. Unless most people douche their anuses before sex, or do some just leave it as is and just start pulling each others pants down and lick away?





Fallowfox said:


> I didn't notice any taste at all, to be honest. It was rather a 'pull her pants down and lick away' affair.



I was taught (through educational TV shows) to use oral dams, but experience has taught me that people often don't really care about doing that.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 12, 2014)

I dont understand why this dipshit retard is still able to post here. It seems every post they make is borderline ttrollish, and god forbid retarded. Hey guy, stfu and try to make legit posts instead of one concerned about licking peoples assholes.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 12, 2014)

but everyone knows you never go ATM...


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 12, 2014)

When I booked online for bowling, there was an option for 1 person. Does anyone go bowling alone? Is this necessary?


----------



## Kerocola (Jul 12, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> When I booked online for bowling, there was an option for 1 person. Does anyone go bowling alone? Is this necessary?



I've seen people doing this...it makes me sad 
Although, it could be people just trying to improve their skills or something?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 12, 2014)

Kerocola said:


> I've seen people doing this...it makes me sad
> Although, it could be people just trying to improve their skills or something?



See, I didn't think about that >.<


----------



## Punnchy (Jul 12, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> See, I didn't think about that >.<



Some people will go bowling after work and just bowl a couple of games by themselves to help them unwind. It can be a therapeutic way of relaxing that involves focus and skill. Personally I find the sound of the ball rolling down the lane very soothing, even if it is a bit of white noise.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jul 12, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> I dont understand why this dipshit retard is still able to post here. It seems every post they make is borderline ttrollish, and god forbid retarded. Hey guy, stfu and try to make legit posts instead of one concerned about licking peoples assholes.


 You seem rather upset at me, but yeah, every post I make is apparently trollish when my last posts were generally heavy metal videos and stuff I like? I won't deny I say stupid shit and I even look back on and question the stuff I post, but you make it like every single post I make isn't legit. A lot of stuff I post is legit and expressions of myself, even if it doesn't seem like it. I can point out the useless and trollish shit people post here, for instance the "ha ha, I'm so drunk while typing this" type posts that randomly pop up, but I don't care enough to make a big deal out of it. I'm just going to leave it at that. No need for comments like "dipshit retard" to be thrown at me. keep in mind, I was also in a somewhat silly mood when I typed that asshole licking post.


----------



## Ryuuza-art (Jul 12, 2014)

How people can put up with predictive text and auto-correct. Predictive text was a complete pain in the ass on older phone keypads and with auto-correct, I spend so long correcting the auto-corrections that it takes me less time just to type the entire message!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 12, 2014)

This interesting with assholes, shit comes out from there! Nothing to do there *goes out with a jetpack*


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jul 12, 2014)

Ryuuza-art said:


> How people can put up with predictive text and auto-correct. Predictive text was a complete pain in the ass on older phone keypads and with auto-correct, I spend so long correcting the auto-corrections that it takes me less time just to type the entire message!


 For me, I liked the 2008-09 era of iOS autocorrect, it worked better back then. Now it just gets in the way of typing and corrects with wrong words. It worked very well on my 2nd gen iTouch (iOS 3 software I believe), after that on later hardware/software the technology became shitty on both android and iOS.


----------



## Ryuuza-art (Jul 12, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> For me, I liked the 2008-09 era of iOS autocorrect, it worked better back then. Now it just gets in the way of typing and corrects with wrong words. It worked very well on my 2nd gen iTouch (iOS 3 software I believe), after that on later hardware/software the technology became shitty on both android and iOS.


Yeah earlier versions of iOS autocorrect were much better. It'd still throw in the odd nonsensical word (usually replacing a common word with something I'd barely heard of), but it didn't have me wanting to throw the device through a window... much. Still, I am extremely grateful for the ability to switch it off. I've got an Android phone at the moment and "suggestions" is plenty.


----------



## Kerocola (Jul 12, 2014)

When my phone updated its software, it turned on the auto-correct and I have no idea how to turn it off, so yes...I agree. My texts have so many more errors as a result.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jul 12, 2014)

Kerocola said:


> When my phone updated its software, it turned on the auto-correct and I have no idea how to turn it off, so yes...I agree. My texts have so many more errors as a result.



If you have android. Settings > Language & input > select gear icon (which are the settings) for the selected/default keyboard you're using > find word/correction settings from there.

Using Jellybean btw... Might be different for each phone, but I would imagine the process be similar.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 13, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> When I booked online for bowling, there was an option for 1 person. Does anyone go bowling alone? Is this necessary?



I don't think they booking software/thing has any reason _not_ to have the option, so they might as well include it.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 13, 2014)

When driving, and someone wants to turn into a side road, and you slow to let them through, the don't TAKE THE HINT until you've come to a complete standstill.

A pedestrian trying to cross the road did this too. My god >.<.

And this other dithering idiot who casually strolled across the road like she wasn't keeping any traffic held up.

...I get cranky when I'm sleep-deprived.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 13, 2014)

why the hell we needed a sequel to "Sharknado".


----------



## Kerocola (Jul 13, 2014)

"Fine China" dinnerware set thingies. Really expensive, fragile dishes that sit in a cabinet and never get used.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 13, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> I dont understand why this dipshit retard is still able to post here. It seems every post they make is borderline ttrollish, and god forbid retarded. Hey guy, stfu and try to make legit posts instead of one concerned about licking peoples assholes.



>.> Sometimes I just assume he's retarded because he asks very obvious questions sometimes and seems to need attention. I can't even think of one person here who even likes him. 

I don't get it.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jul 14, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> I dont understand why this dipshit retard is still able to post here. It seems every post they make is borderline ttrollish, and god forbid retarded. Hey guy, stfu and try to make legit posts instead of one concerned about licking peoples assholes.



I just realized you changed your username! o:


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 14, 2014)

Why there is 43 members online but barely post anything.


----------



## RedDagger (Jul 14, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> Why there is 43 members online but barely post anything.



Pretty sure if all members were posting often then you'd wish people would post less. Still, would be nicer to get a little bit more activity.

I don't understand why I want to sleep at any time apart from at night when I should actually sleep.


----------



## Fiab (Jul 14, 2014)

RedDagger said:
			
		

> I don't understand why I want to sleep at any time apart from at night when I should actually sleep.


Because you are a night owl and so therefore you must sleep during the day.... or you could just be tired. Something has to happen there.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 15, 2014)

Why I can't take anything seriously anymore...


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 15, 2014)

How can people who have inhabited a human body for more than a decade believe it was designed by an omniscient creator?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 15, 2014)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> How can people who have inhabited a human body for more than a decade believe it was designed by an omniscient creator?



Because it's a lot easier to just think somebody did it, with anything that happens your first reaction is 'someone did it' and then you try to understand it, the thing is that existence is so fucking complex and difficult that it requires a lot of thought to even being to understand it, so yea 'god did it'


----------



## Midnight Gear (Jul 15, 2014)

Why everyone is so afraid. In less than 24 hours our freedom of creativity. It's time we do something, for real. Start a protest, yell to to the world about what's happening, and save net neutrality!


----------



## Hewge (Jul 15, 2014)

Midnight Gear said:


> Why everyone is so afraid. In less than 24 hours our freedom of creativity. It's time we do something, for real. Start a protest, yell to to the world about what's happening, and save net neutrality!



wtf are you talking about?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 15, 2014)

Midnight Gear said:


> Why everyone is so afraid. In less than 24 hours our freedom of creativity. It's time we do something, for real. Start a protest, yell to to the world about what's happening, and save net neutrality!



Fuck yes! Let's do that shit, whatever you are talking about


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 15, 2014)

why I am completely unashamed to admit that I just ordered not one but TWO new kilts.


----------



## Casual Cat (Jul 15, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> why I am completely unashamed to admit that I just ordered not one but TWO new kilts.



Nothing to be ashamed about. Kilts are mad cool. Post pics, tho.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 15, 2014)

believe me, they will be everywhere when I get them. I got a black one and an OD green one.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 15, 2014)

someone mentioned kilts?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 15, 2014)

yes...Sniper just bought two of them...after a little prodding from his mate.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 15, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> why the hell we needed a sequel to "Sharknado".



I just watched sharknado...dear god.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 15, 2014)

are kilts common in the USA? Back in Scotland you find them everywhere but we only really wear them at weddings.


----------



## Casual Cat (Jul 15, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> are kilts common in the USA? Back in Scotland you find them everywhere but we only really wear them at weddings.



Nope. I've see people wear them very rarely, maybe a total of 20 times my entire life.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 15, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> are kilts common in the USA? Back in Scotland you find them everywhere but we only really wear them at weddings.



not really...I already owned one as part of a WWI Highlanders uniform, but my mate insists that I need another more "casual" one...and she also insists that I need to go "traditional" when I wear it.


----------



## Kerocola (Jul 15, 2014)

I don't understand why my city's police department thought this would be a good idea: This coming Thursday, they're literally going to play pretend. They're going to simulate the noise of a bomb explosion at the stadium across the street from me, and then proceed to close down all the streets in my proximity. Sirens are going to rush to the area and they're going to pretend there was a bombing. And what time do they want to do it? 7 AM!

I'm mostly bitter, because the day they choose to do it is the one day I get a week (if that) to sleep in. 
I thought it was a joke at first, but sure enough they have construction signs around my apartment saying that all the streets will be closed down...:\


----------



## Casual Cat (Jul 15, 2014)

Kerocola said:


> I don't understand why my city's police department thought this would be a good idea: This coming Thursday, they're literally going to play pretend. They're going to simulate the noise of a bomb explosion at the stadium across the street from me, and then proceed to close down all the streets in my proximity. Sirens are going to rush to the area and they're going to pretend there was a bombing. And what time do they want to do it? 7 AM!
> 
> I'm mostly bitter, because the day they choose to do it is the one day I get a week (if that) to sleep in.
> I thought it was a joke at first, but sure enough they have construction signs around my apartment saying that all the streets will be closed down...:\




I do not envy the person working 911 dispatch that day.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 15, 2014)

Russian. I was curious and wanted to learn some things in German and I did well. Then I tried Russian and I was like ldbglsgberjkerk?????


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 16, 2014)

My newfound popularity that sprung up in the last two days. I'm getting _fanfiction _â€‹now!


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 16, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> My newfound popularity that sprung up in the last two days. I'm getting _fanfiction _â€‹now!



welcome to the club from the formerly worshipped foxbutt.


----------



## Kokoro (Jul 16, 2014)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> How can people who have inhabited a human body for more than a decade believe it was designed by an omniscient creator?



I cite my own teeth as evidence against intelligent design.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 16, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> My newfound popularity that sprung up in the last two days. I'm getting _fanfiction _â€‹now!


The best part is that one particular fanfiction has Sparta in a relationship with me in Zoroark form.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 16, 2014)

Where the fuck is Dogit?? I haven't seen him in forever I--I don't understand!!


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 16, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Where the fuck is Dogit?? I haven't seen him in forever I--I don't understand!!


He probably has some things happening.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 16, 2014)

Ninten said:


> He probably has some things happening.


He's my favorite derp. Dogit come back you can blame it all on FAF.


----------



## Julum (Jul 16, 2014)

-Religion
-Social Interaction
-Stupid people


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 16, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> He's my favorite derp. Dogit come back you can blame it all on FAF.


He occasionally messages me, so I guess he's busy derping somewhere.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jul 16, 2014)

I don't understand why I don't do much on here.



Hikaru Okami said:


> Where the fuck is Dogit?? I haven't seen him in forever I--I don't understand!!



I just informed dogit of this :V
Hikaru, I just informed dogit of this information.
You made him very happy and now he loves you very much ;D


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jul 17, 2014)

Satanism. If it's mainly an atheistic philosophy then why not just call yourself a simple atheist who happens to follow similar ideals? You don't need to have "satanist" as a label tacked onto you. To me the whole satanist thing is attention whoring basically to just say that you're mad at Christians and rebellious against religion. It's not like the satanists actually believe in Satan himself either. Yes, of course I know there is theistic satanism and atheistic satanism, but atheistic satanism is the most prominent in regards to Satanism itself. Atheistic satanism doesn't seem to serve a purpose other than basically using it as an immature excuse of a name to piss off religious people or some kind of teen angst rebellious thing against religious society and laws. It's scary how some people take that shit too seriously.


----------



## RedDagger (Jul 17, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> You made him very happy and now he loves you very much ;D



Tell me when he doesn't love someone, that would be news =P

Ooh, I have two:
Apparently it's something people do where they have lots of PM conversation with people on the forums. How have I missed out on this ;-;
and how do I start c:


Also, I don't know where the excitement and anticipation has gone for holidays. It's the start of the summer holidays (well, not going in tomorrow), 6 weeks of no school, and it feels just like any other day.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 17, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I don't understand why I don't do much on here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When Dogit is happy the world is happy because jam.

I kinda don't understand what I just said.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 17, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> When Dogit is happy the world is happy because jam.
> 
> I kinda don't understand what I just said.


Dogit is love. Dogit is life.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 17, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. Sparta*
> My newfound popularity that sprung up in the last two days. I'm getting _fanfiction _â€‹now!
> 
> The best part is that one particular fanfiction has Sparta in a relationship with me in Zoroark form.



Relevant to thread: dafuq is going on there


----------



## Calemeyr (Jul 19, 2014)

That some furries are so damn stupid that they call their anthro river otters "sea otters". Dude, when I was a kid, the only otters I knew about _were_ sea otters! If you told me there were river otters as well, I'd probably ask if they also ate clams on their bellies. Seriously, how hard is it to look up "Sea Otter" on google? 

I have also come to believe that virtually no furry in existence knows what a goat looks like based on all the dog-faced, hooved-rabbit fursuits that they call goats (Not counting boats, those are a recent thing).


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 19, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Relevant to thread: dafuq is going on there



Okay, so from my understanding, the Sparta/Ninten ship began as a minor thing in the swap-a-word thread awhile back. A few days ago, Zeus Juice wrote a TF story involving me. This gets linked in the comic thread along with a comic involving Hiraku, Ninten and I. Remembering the shipping that happened in the first thread, they brought it up, and the comic thread exploded.

Not a bad way to become popular, though. Gives me a reason to come back here periodically.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 19, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Okay, so from my understanding, the Sparta/Ninten ship began as a minor thing in the swap-a-word thread awhile back. A few days ago, Zeus Juice wrote a TF story involving me. This gets linked in the comic thread along with a comic involving Hiraku, Ninten and I. Remembering the shipping that happened in the first thread, they brought it up, and the comic thread exploded.
> 
> Not a bad way to become popular, though. Gives me a reason to come back here periodically.



That only makes it more confusing!


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 19, 2014)

I just watched an anime called Eiken...I-I don't understand what I just saw...


----------



## Hachiro (Jul 20, 2014)

S.O.'s and software.

When everything goes wrong and the fucking PC just keeps on being a douche and doesn't let me fix it.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 21, 2014)

I really have to not watch shippy/romance animes. Is 'secondhand romance' a thing? because I get this really euphoric sensation after watching it which is nice on one hand but painful because I'm not the one in the relationship. 

Also, tumblr people throw the word 'feels' around a lot, (and some hate it because it's bad grammar), but I think in situations where your emotions are unbelievably strong and it doesnt make sense 'the feels' is a humorous and valid description.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 21, 2014)

I have an exam in 4 hours and I'm awake, stupid body clock why can't you be normal?


----------



## ZettaBit (Jul 21, 2014)

I don't understand how some people want the latest and greatest technology, but don't take the time to find out how to use it or learn about it. 
'Yeah look at the awesome computer that I just got!'
'Have you set it up yet?'
'Nope, can't figure out which port this damn keyboard and mouse plug into'
'But it's USB....' *facepalm*

'YEAH but i got the best one!' :V


----------



## Kerocola (Jul 21, 2014)

My roommates buy SO MUCH FOOD, which is fine! But they don't eat it.
I just threw away 4 loaves of bread that expired in JUNE, two of them completely untouched. I counted how many boxes of pasta are in the pantry - 13 boxes of the same kind. Or the whole pint of strawberries that went completely untouched. Or buying bananas and leaving them to rot on the counter...

I don't understand why you would buy food and not eat it?!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jul 21, 2014)

Kerocola said:


> My roommates buy SO MUCH FOOD, which is fine! But they don't eat it.
> I just threw away 4 loaves of bread that expired in JUNE, two of them completely untouched. I counted how many boxes of pasta are in the pantry - 13 boxes of the same kind. Or the whole pint of strawberries that went completely untouched. Or buying bananas and leaving them to rot on the counter...
> 
> I don't understand why you would buy food and not eat it?!



All that bread! D':
All those strawberries! D'':


----------



## Casual Cat (Jul 21, 2014)

Kerocola said:


> My roommates buy SO MUCH FOOD, which is fine! But they don't eat it.
> I don't understand why you would buy food and not eat it?!



As someone who (barely) survived on bulk rice and beans for a year:

*TELL THEM STOP THAT SILLY SHIT.


*...or build a time machine give it to me circa 2012


----------



## AcidNeku (Jul 23, 2014)

- Religion and especially hardcore religious people 
- People lacking common sense
- [Sometimes] my mother
- The ability to like Justin Bieber and One Direction

(à²  âˆ©à² )


----------



## Hachiro (Jul 23, 2014)

Boys band

Yo seriously, it's always:
~5 guys 
~Autotune
~Shitty choreography
~Looks

ALL the musics from all boysbands are the same and it's still attractive to the public for all this years.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 23, 2014)

Hachiro said:


> Boys band
> 
> Yo seriously, it's always:
> ~5 guys
> ...



modern pop music is ALL "by the numbers" and follows the same basic formula that appeals most to the masses...they found what triggers positive responses within the brain of "music fans", and as long as the same vanilla by the numbers cheesy pop song formula still sells albums, that wilnever change.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 23, 2014)

Just kill me now.
Though that boyband episode of south park was fucking hilarious.
See ya!


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 23, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> Just kill me now.
> Though that boyband episode of south park was fucking hilarious.
> See ya!



Maybe "Finger Bang" should really become a thing...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 23, 2014)

I want to finger bang bang you into my life!

Anyway on topic, I dont get all these random power outages we've been having since Monday. They last anywhere from 5 seconds to a couple hours. Good thing I have a fully charged back up power supply for my phone and tablet. Sitting by myself in complete silence drives me nuts.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 24, 2014)

http://www.wired.com/images_blogs/design/2013/11/IPD-07821.jpg

This kind of thing is David Hockney's contribution to digital art. I cannot understand why this was praised, or why this kind of work featured in a television documentary about David. 

Some of his work is nice, but much of it displays little talent. :\


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 24, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> http://www.wired.com/images_blogs/design/2013/11/IPD-07821.jpg
> 
> This kind of thing is David Hockney's contribution to digital art. I cannot understand why this was praised, or why this kind of work featured in a television documentary about David.
> 
> Some of his work is nice, but much of it displays little talent. :\



Looks like the 2 minute thumbnail sketch of every background I've ever made. Did he make it using only his feet or something? Blind folded maybe? Cuz otherwise I can't see anything particularly praise worthy about it either.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 24, 2014)

It seems to me that with a lot of professionals "ooh"ing and "aah"ing at a lot of modern art like that, people can be afraid to pass comment negatively on it, for fear of seeming like a dick. Or that there's some genius message or innovation behind it that they are missing or something.


----------



## Misomie (Jul 25, 2014)

I just found out that my boyfriend was pro life (or at least thought he was, I dunno why he insists on saying stuff for stuffs sake). I don't know why but I felt absolute disgust. It felt as if I lost a ton of respect for him in the blink of an eye. I felt it woosh out of me. His reason for it is really stupid as well. Like females that need to get one are lazy and irresponsible (except for rape victims), even if the reason they got pregnant was because protection failed. I think that it might stem from the male's lack of choice in the matter and I only get it in that context (being bitter). I just don't get why people are so obnoxious over someone else's body. It's not like they're getting the abortion. -_-


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 25, 2014)

The need for this thread.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh, like we haven't heard _that_ one before.


----------



## Demensa (Jul 25, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> http://www.wired.com/images_blogs/design/2013/11/IPD-07821.jpg
> 
> This kind of thing is David Hockney's contribution to digital art. I cannot understand why this was praised, or why this kind of work featured in a television documentary about David.
> 
> Some of his work is nice, but much of it displays little talent. :\



My dreams of becoming a professional MS paint artist have been renewed thanks to this masterpiece.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 26, 2014)

The notions of horror furries claim if they discover someone is a murrsuiter [these notions are expressed at all of them, not just those who take their sex items out in public]. 

You guys invent sexy characters and commission drawings of them yiffing each others' brains out, roleplay and pair up with your mates in real life...and then when you commission a costume of your sexy character you...do what exactly? Abstain from any kinky sex?

When you find out someone's a murrsuiter, what exactly were you expecting and why would it make a jot of difference when you weren't judging them for being a massive pervert beforehand?


----------



## Ayattar (Jul 26, 2014)

You know, usually things are being considered (relatively) safe and normal for as long as they're fantasies held on paper. Don't ask me why, I don't understand it althought I'm functioning in exactly the same way.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 26, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> The notions of horror furries claim if they discover someone is a murrsuiter [these notions are expressed at all of them, not just those who take their sex items out in public].
> 
> You guys invent sexy characters and commission drawings of them yiffing each others' brains out, roleplay and pair up with your mates in real life...and then when you commission a costume of your sexy character you...do what exactly? Abstain from any kinky sex?
> 
> When you find out someone's a murrsuiter, what exactly were you expecting and why would it make a jot of difference when you weren't judging them for being a massive pervert beforehand?



Don't make them think. It hurts them.


----------



## Misomie (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't mind murrsuiters unless they take the murrsuit into public. Then it's gross.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 26, 2014)

Yeah, as long as they don't have other people touch the suits, they can do what they want in the privacy of their own home.

I don't understand, with my diet and lifestyle, why I'm not fat.


----------



## Feste (Jul 27, 2014)

Why humidity makes me so damn sleepy. I've wasted this whole afternoon sleeping, argh ><.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jul 29, 2014)

This fan of mine that goes waaaaay too far into the reading and understanding of my book and analyzes the beggining of it where there really isn't nothing much to spark debate, going as far to say that there is a statement about the jewish community in it... Erm... No ? Just wrote something light-hearted and fun in the first half, is all.


----------



## ZettaBit (Jul 29, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> This fan of mine that goes waaaaay too far into the reading and understanding of my book and analyzes the beggining of it where there really isn't nothing much to spark debate, going as far to say that there is a statement about the jewish community in it... Erm... No ? Just wrote something light-hearted and fun in the first half, is all.



Yeah there's always at least one, Misery anyone?


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jul 29, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> Yeah there's always at least one, Misery anyone?



Ahah ! Well at least she doesn't want to abduct me, but she always talks to me about theories that are waaaaay out of where I'll lead the story, it is both endearing, entertaining and kinda frightening, for some theories are really weird.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't understand why there are so few furries. I suppose they just don't breed true...


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 29, 2014)

I told someone I was 19 and they were surprised...they said I looked 15

Not sure how to feel about that '^_^


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jul 29, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I told someone I was 19 and they were surprised...they said I looked 15
> 
> Not sure how to feel about that '^_^



You're 19? o.o
I thought you were like, 21 ><


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 29, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I told someone I was 19 and they were surprised...they said I looked 15
> 
> Not sure how to feel about that '^_^



I thought you were younger


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Yeah nope...still 19, and not sure what makes me 'look' younger o^o I suppose it's a good thing?


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 30, 2014)

I don't understand how, in a school of around 500, I seem to be the only one who's 100% interested in things like Nintendo, anime, and furdom. This could be because barely anyone likes me...


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jul 30, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I don't understand how, in a school of around 500, I seem to be the only one who's 100% interested in things like Nintendo, anime, and furdom. This could be because barely anyone likes me...



Oh I'm certain there are others there but...
That second thing might now help..


----------



## Casual Cat (Jul 30, 2014)

Where all my money goes at the end of the month


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I don't understand how, in a school of around 500, I seem to be the only one who's 100% interested in things like Nintendo, anime, and furdom. This could be because barely anyone likes me...



They're all probably closet gamers/weeaboos/furfags because it's 'not cool'

---

Anyways, I don't understand why 'image manipulation' is shortened to 'manips'...that sounds like man nipples, I don't want to see images of man nipples!...well, maybe I do, but that's besides the point


----------



## Fiab (Jul 31, 2014)

> Anyways, I don't understand why 'image manipulation' is shortened to 'manips'...that sounds like man nipples



I've always thought of it as "Mah nips!" Dramatic, but let in a suspense cause really that's all there is to it.

Now, I don't get why when I have something completely relevant to what is being talked about, I immediately forget what I was going to say, then remember it an hour or so later when it's not relevant.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 31, 2014)

How anyone can survive on just cheap ramen noodles. I had to live on that stuff for a month and a half before I got some real food. I felt sick just looking at it by the second week. You got guts, or a numb body, to do that for years.


----------



## jorinda (Jul 31, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> How anyone can survive on just cheap ramen noodles. I had to live on that stuff for a month and a half before I got some real food. I felt sick just looking at it by the second week. You got guts, or a numb body, to do that for years.



I don't understand why anyone would do that. At least in my country, there's dozens of foods that are just as cheap as ramen. I'd rather eat toast with cheese, or all different kinds of instant soups.


----------



## tisr (Jul 31, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> How anyone can survive on just cheap ramen noodles. I had to live on that stuff for a month and a half before I got some real food. I felt sick just looking at it by the second week. You got guts, or a numb body, to do that for years.



You must be buying the terrible ramen. All the instant ramen in stores in my area are godly.


----------



## Rhykus Finlay (Jul 31, 2014)

Why people on FA use the word 'fuck' so much.

Oh, and why Ferndando Alonso and Kimi RÃ¤ikkÃ¶nen don't get into peing on stuff for territory like dogs yet. (Yay F1!)


----------



## Fiab (Jul 31, 2014)

> Why people on FA use the word 'fuck' so much.



Turn the SFW filter off and I'm pretty sure you'll understand it to be used more literally than other places. You now understand everything


----------



## Casual Cat (Jul 31, 2014)

Rhykus Finlay said:


> Why people on FA use the word 'fuck' so much.




What's the problem? It's not hurting anybody.


----------



## Distorted (Jul 31, 2014)

I just watched the movie Wolf Children and I was perfectly fine for the entire movie until the last scene. Then I just lost it for some reason. I've been crying for fifteen minutes already. I don't understand why...


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 31, 2014)

Rhykus Finlay said:


> Why people on FA use the word 'fuck' so much.



Because fuck that!


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 31, 2014)

Im mentaly and physicaly exhausted but i come to faf anyway. uuhhhggg damn you furrys

edit: also my tendency to make "highschool" and "everytime" one word.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm listening to black/thrash metal while looking at pictures of kittens wtf


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 1, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I'm listening to black/thrash metal while looking at pictures of kittens wtf



Kittens are brutal.


----------



## Echoshock (Aug 1, 2014)

Gibby said:


> Kittens are brutal.



They sure are.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 1, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I'm listening to black/thrash metal while looking at pictures of kittens wtf



<--- Uses Rammstein as background noise for sexytime.


----------



## Echoshock (Aug 1, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> <--- Uses Rammstein as background noise for sexytime.



Well the Rammstein boys are certainly getting into the mood. (nsfw)


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 1, 2014)

Echoshock said:


> Well the Rammstein boys are certainly getting into the mood. (nsfw)



also keep in mind the original video for "Pussy" was literally a porno...and nevermind the "Special Edition" LIFAD package... 


(NSFW!!!) http://991.com/NewGallery/Rammstein-Liebe-Ist-Fr-Alle-494690a.jpg


----------



## Loktipus (Aug 1, 2014)

People who don't like Dick jokes/get angry at lewd humor/humor in general

What the fuck bro?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 1, 2014)

How is it that whenever I order something either by mail to my doorstep, or to a local shop, it NEVER arrives on time/without issues.
The average stands around a month's time now and it's ridiculous. It's not even the postal service's fault, but rather stock misinformation.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 2, 2014)

Why old printers are more reliable than modern ones.

An old printer just accepts the request and prints, but newer ones tend to get a ton of errors and fail a lot.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 2, 2014)

I spend almost an hour on the internet looking up ways to cook tuna and I just ended up eating it plain.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 2, 2014)

Fiab said:


> I've always thought of it as "Mah nips!" Dramatic, but let in a suspense cause really that's all there is to it.
> 
> Now, I don't get why when I have something completely relevant to what is being talked about, I immediately forget what I was going to say, then remember it an hour or so later when it's not relevant.





Distorted said:


> I just watched the movie Wolf Children and I was perfectly fine for the entire movie until the last scene. Then I just lost it for some reason. I've been crying for fifteen minutes already. I don't understand why...



;_; I find it sad that she lost her husband before he could see his children and her children left her at middle school age...and she was allll alone at the end


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 2, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> <--- Uses Rammstein as background noise for sexytime.



Rammstein is sexy bro


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Aug 2, 2014)

I don't understand why my 44-year old father allowed himself to be trolled by some teenager while playing CoD. ~_~


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Aug 2, 2014)

2nd generation furries... da fuq? The kid is days old and is already a furry? xD


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 2, 2014)

Lays trying to make new flavors. I mean cappuccino flavor seriously the fack?


----------



## ZettaBit (Aug 2, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Lays trying to make new flavors. I mean cappuccino flavor seriously the fack?


I know right?! Some of their new shit doesn't even sound good. Like really... 
'just give me some damn original potato chips.' 
 'sorry sir we only have cappuccino and garlic bread'


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 3, 2014)

JerryFoxcoon said:


> 2nd generation furries... da fuq? The kid is days old and is already a furry? xD



Oh god, everything is related to that awful creepy comic lately


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Aug 3, 2014)

JerryFoxcoon said:


> 2nd generation furries... da fuq? The kid is days old and is already a furry? xD


 God no. We don't need our generation even more screwed up.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 3, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I don't understand why my 44-year old father allowed himself to be trolled by some teenager while playing CoD. ~_~



At least your father plays...that's actually pretty cool. My dad is so boring...

He'll only stick to old things he likes like Star Wars, and anything else is lame to him. 

Just teach him your ways so he doesn't get owned by some little punk again


----------



## xKraedyn (Aug 3, 2014)

I don't understand how my little cousin manages to get bullied by an autistic kid in a wheelchair that has 2 voice response which are "yes" and "no". (No offense intended to autistic people). He kinda deserves it though cuz he's a little psycho.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 3, 2014)

I don't understand how anyone could drop food on the floor and just walk away like it isn't there. I'm talking, like, middle of the kitchen floor. You couldn't miss it.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Aug 3, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> At least your father plays...that's actually pretty cool. My dad is so boring...
> 
> He'll only stick to old things he likes like Star Wars, and anything else is lame to him.
> 
> Just teach him your ways so he doesn't get owned by some little punk again



Haha, I would if I ever could spend some time with the guy lol


----------



## Saga (Aug 4, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I don't understand why my 44-year old father allowed himself to be trolled by some teenager while playing CoD. ~_~


Introduce him to the ways of the riot shield. It pisses everyone off.


----------



## Feste (Aug 4, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> I know right?! Some of their new shit doesn't even sound good. Like really...
> 'just give me some damn original potato chips.'
> 'sorry sir we only have cappuccino and garlic bread'



I...really want to try that so bad. The Chicken and Waffles chips were so good last year. I tried the mac and cheese one. It pretty much tasted like Burnt. I will get the cappuccino ones tomorrow, I swear.

Anyway, why are Shandies catching on? They either taste like crappy Lemon beer or Lipton Ice Tea to me. I don't see how that's more refreshing in the states than similar options.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 4, 2014)

Feste said:


> I...really want to try that so bad. The Chicken and Waffles chips were so good last year. I tried the mac and cheese one. It pretty much tasted like Burnt. I will get the cappuccino ones tomorrow, I swear.
> 
> Anyway, why are Shandies catching on? They either taste like crappy Lemon beer or Lipton Ice Tea to me. I don't see how that's more refreshing in the states than similar options.



Ugh let me know how they taste. 

I don't understand how you liked the Chicken and Waffle. That was probably the worst flavor I tasted.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Aug 4, 2014)

Personally, I rather enjoy the garlic bread ones!


----------



## funky3000 (Aug 4, 2014)

Could always be the light blue Doritos test. Smelled like shit, looked like shit. I think it was bacon mole? Spicy chocolate and bacon.

The red test was pretty intense tho. I'm guessing Spriracha.

The yellow was ok too. Smelled a little bbqish, tasted like a honey BBQ


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Aug 4, 2014)

I don't understand how I'm related to my family. At times I feel as though I feel differently on things then the rest of them and I do a lot of things differently than them.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Real_Redwolf said:


> I don't understand how I'm related to my family. At times I feel as though I feel differently on things then the rest of them and I do a lot of things differently than them.



Plot twist: You're adopted


----------



## dracokid (Aug 4, 2014)

i don't understand why people litter! i probably sound like a hippie saying this but i try my best to do my bit for looking after the environment and that includes putting any food wrappers or packaging in my pocket until i find a bin! why can't everyone else do this? it's even worse when there's a bin not far away from where the litter is! it annoys me whenever i see it -.-


----------



## BRN (Aug 4, 2014)

Awh man, I know what you mean. Wilful negligence is just so frustrating.

But hey, at least cleaners get jobs, and in the end it finds its way to the bin... mostly.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 4, 2014)

I'll never understand litterers. Like they could park their car in the countryside and eat a takeaway meal. And then dump all the wrappers on the green outside my house and fuck off.

It's like refusing to flush the toilet after shitting in it.


----------



## dracokid (Aug 4, 2014)

exactly! xD i'm glad some people agree! my friends always litter when i'm out with them but i never tell them to pick it up because i don't want to annoy them ._. but inside it kills me

another thing i never understand is when people are shopping, pick something up, decide they don't want it anymore, and just put it back on some random shelf where it shouldn't be. it's so lazy! i've seen a pencil set in a freezer before! come on, it doesn't take that long to walk back to where you found it and put it back! what if you took the last thing that was there and then put it back in a random place, and then someone else wanted that thing but couldn't find it because you put it in a stupid place!? urghhhh.


----------



## Nashida (Aug 4, 2014)

China was famous for this. You'd go to one of their many parks or landmarks, and there'd be trash EVERYWHERE.

"Isn't XiHu beautiful?"

Yeah, Coke bottles everywhere. Real picturesque.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Aug 4, 2014)

Why I have to live in Cary, North Carolina. Boring as fuck over here and nothing to do.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 4, 2014)

dracokid said:


> i don't understand why people litter! i probably sound like a hippie saying this but i try my best to do my bit for looking after the environment and that includes putting any food wrappers or packaging in my pocket until i find a bin! why can't everyone else do this? it's even worse when there's a bin not far away from where the litter is! it annoys me whenever i see it -.-


You would've loved to see Naples a few years back, when using trashcans actually fed their issue


----------



## jorinda (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't understand why people make Facebook accounts for their newborn babies. It'll be years before they can use it, and then they won't want to be stuck with a profile full of "lil bae taking a wee", "Yay being breastfed", and such.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 5, 2014)

Dreaming said:


> You would've loved to see Naples a few years back, when using trashcans actually fed their issue



I went up mount Vesuvius when I was about 13. I inquired whether the smell of sulfur was resulting from volcanic activity. 

Nope, just decaying heaps of trash.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 5, 2014)

I dont understand why some guys insist on calling women who regularly sleep around when they feel like it whores but then they complain when they can't get their girls or girlfriends to have sex with them because it's not socially acceptable for women to have sex outside of marriage and they're supposed to remain pure...

it makes absolutely no sense. They are creating their own problem.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 5, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I dont understand why some guys insist on calling women who regularly sleep around when they feel like it whores but then they complain when they can't get their girls or girlfriends to have sex with them because it's not socially acceptable for women to have sex outside of marriage and they're supposed to remain pure...
> 
> it makes absolutely no sense. They are creating their own problem.



I think this does make sense, from the perspective of genetic competition. 

A successful male strategy is to be a philanderer, because multiple progeny can result without much effort. 
A male desires his female partners to be virgins, because this increases the probability that resulting progeny are his own. 

Females are aware of this situation and their prevailing strategy, in this scenario, is to trap a male to force them to help with the burden of the progeny, because the female will have an increased chance of raising more of her own progeny in this situation.

While a female wishes to trap a male, this male need not be the sire of her progeny. It pays to cheat and to secretly let a philanderer sire her progeny, so that any sons she has will have a greater chance of being successful philanderers. 

'monogamy' results.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I think this does make sense, from the perspective of genetic competition.
> 
> A successful male strategy is to be a philanderer, because multiple progeny can result without much effort.
> A male desires his female partners to be virgins, because this increases the probability that resulting progeny are his own.
> ...



Biologically maybe, but from a social standpoint it doesn't make any sense.

i mean, they avoid sex with women who sleep around because they are 'whores', so...that means they actively seek out sex with virgins who are avoiding sex to begin with because once they have sex they lose their value. So these guys are complaining that nobody will have sex with them.

It's the 21st century. We have birth control. There's no need for following this old rule to perpetuate one's own progeny


----------



## Hachiro (Aug 5, 2014)

jorinda said:


> I don't understand why people make Facebook accounts for their newborn babies.



I don't understand why they make for their children, it's like "oh look pedos fresh meat" ...


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 5, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Biologically maybe, but from a social standpoint it doesn't make any sense.



The social situation is a result of the biological mechanism working away underneath, though?


----------



## BRN (Aug 5, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> The social situation is a result of the biological mechanism working away underneath, though?


I think the question isn't about how the original social machinations arose, but moreso about why - given technology, understanding, and a mature society - we haven't engineered a fairer culture yet.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 5, 2014)

BRN said:


> I think the question isn't about how the original social machinations arose, but moreso about why - given technology, understanding, and a mature society - we haven't engineered a fairer culture yet.



Because that is a muy muy difficult and there may not _be_ another stable strategic system.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Aug 5, 2014)

I thought it was just cause humans are pretty damn stupid.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 5, 2014)

Why Netflix has only one season of a three season show that ended years ago. I mean, really?


----------



## Kit411230 (Aug 5, 2014)

Tech support. My computer went belly up a while back; 
A computer I bought in the _UK_, 
Which was built in the _US_, 
Using parts from _China_
and I have to speak to some guy in _India_!

How did they figure out _that_ network?


----------



## KyryK (Aug 5, 2014)

Why...Why would anyone want this? (i'm truly sorry) I...How could anyone even find that attractive?

This is...i...no...just...just no.


----------



## BRN (Aug 5, 2014)

Pretty tame, tbh. Big boobs, lots of them, and plushies. Whoever scored that mix of fets matched four numbers on their furry lottery ticket, but I've seen some five and six star commissioned shit you wouldn't believe.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 5, 2014)

Kit411230 said:


> Tech support. My computer went belly up a while back;
> A computer I bought in the _UK_,
> Which was built in the _US_,
> Using parts from _China_
> ...



Did you get that from Foamy the Squirrel?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8Umz07pdxE&list=UU19RiHSy28vMxg_dC1AI_fA


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't understand how someone can drink soda and eat candy at the same time. Like, that's just gross. I get all sick just thinking about it.


----------



## funky3000 (Aug 6, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> Why...Why would anyone want this? (i'm truly sorry) I...How could anyone even find that attractive?
> 
> This is...i...no...just...just no.


Its beautiful :v

I went to the main tumblr and came across some vixen with big boobs that I saw before. I searched #ac2014 on Twitter, and there's a picture of her in a bikini posing with Artie.

She's a beautiful vixen, but yeah, probably not the grandest of ideas to be dressed as Dolly Parton in fox form.

Speaking of Artie tho, I had no idea he took porno selfies with his head on. I've seen him tweet pictures with his butt in the air, he's not a murrsuiter, but yea that's some pretty borderline shit there nevertheless.


----------



## ZettaBit (Aug 6, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Did you get that from Foamy the Squirrel?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8Umz07pdxE&list=UU19RiHSy28vMxg_dC1AI_fA



YES! Haven't seen Foamy in ages Thank You! Sad but true. I work tech support and that is our favorite question. "is the computer plugged in?"


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 6, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> Why...Why would anyone want this? (i'm truly sorry) I...How could anyone even find that attractive?
> 
> This is...i...no...just...just no.



I'm so very done with this shit


----------



## ZettaBit (Aug 6, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I'm so very done with this shit


No don't click the link >_< 

I don't understand what I just saw.. Retinas burned... And then I saw the price. $445? Like Really? WTF?


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 6, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> No don't click the link >_<
> 
> I don't understand what I just saw.. Retinas burned... And then I saw the price. $445? Like Really? WTF?



To make $450 I just need to make some weird ass 'sexy' thing? Okay!
*pulls out grandma's sewing machine*
....I don't understand how to sew.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 6, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> To make $450 I just need to make some weird ass 'sexy' thing? Okay!
> *pulls out grandma's sewing machine*
> ....I don't understand how to sew.


Sew in a fuckable hole and that'll earn you a few extra bonus dollars


----------



## ZettaBit (Aug 6, 2014)

Dreaming said:


> Sew in a fuckable hole and that'll earn you a few extra bonus dollars


Pretty much. Apparently if it's fuckable it doesn't matter what it looks like. :V


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hybrids with similar species so they don't look much different,

Stuff like folfs and wuskies...they're both canines, it's really hard to see it as a hybrid it's just going to look like a wolf or a husky for the most part

*shrug* I guess it's just for the name appeal, apparently people can't decide so they do both.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 6, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Hybrids with similar species so they don't look much different,
> 
> Stuff like folfs and wuskies...they're both canines, it's really hard to see it as a hybrid it's just going to look like a wolf or a husky for the most part
> 
> *shrug* I guess it's just for the name appeal, apparently people can't decide so they do both.



I don't get the appeal of folfs when you already have non-hybrid species like red wolves and maned wolves that already look the part...


----------



## ZettaBit (Aug 6, 2014)

Why is cold coffee so much better than hot coffee? 




Well I guess I just like to chug my caffeine. Chugging hot coffee hurts


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 6, 2014)

I can't figure out why they roast coffee in the first place. Caffeine is soluble in alcohol, so if you ferment the beans like you do when you make chocolate you'd get more of the good stuff in your final product. I've been wanting to try it out but I haven't found any place that sells raw coffee beans.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 6, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I can't figure out why they roast coffee in the first place. Caffeine is soluble in alcohol, so if you ferment the beans like you do when you make chocolate you'd get more of the good stuff in your final product. I've been wanting to try it out but I haven't found any place that sells raw coffee beans.



...Just because caffeine is soluble in alcohol doesn't mean that it can survive the fermentation process. What if the organism doing the fermenting metabolises the caffeine?

Furthermore the roasting is where the coffee taste comes from, and drinks which have both alcohol and caffeine in them are..useful for what exactly? Making you relaxed and hyper at the same time?


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Aug 6, 2014)

I've heard that men have longer ring fingers than index fingers and that women have longer index fingers than ring fingers.

Which makes me wonder, why are my index fingers slightly longer than my ring fingers? I'm not a girl!


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 6, 2014)

Real_Redwolf said:


> I've heard that men have longer ring fingers than index fingers and that women have longer index fingers than ring fingers.
> 
> Which makes me wonder, why are my index fingers slightly longer than my ring fingers? I'm not a girl!



Perhaps you have an anomalously low level of testosterone.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Real_Redwolf said:


> I've heard that men have longer ring fingers than index fingers and that women have longer index fingers than ring fingers.
> 
> Which makes me wonder, why are my index fingers slightly longer than my ring fingers? I'm not a girl!



I heard the same thing somewhere...

apparently gay men have that...that's what it said in an article. Are you closeted gay? x3

haha, no but really what fallowfox said. Low testosterone doesn't automatically make you gay...


----------



## Saga (Aug 6, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> Why is cold coffee so much better than hot coffee?
> Well I guess I just like to chug my caffeine. Chugging hot coffee hurts


Red bull mang. 
Or, 5 hour energy I guess. But they kinda suck and taste like medicine.


----------



## funky3000 (Aug 6, 2014)

Mine are the same length...

Like, damn near exact if not perfectly exact.


----------



## Kosdu (Aug 6, 2014)

Longer index than ring here~

They probably just studied a certain race of people for that study or some bs like that.



Hmm... don't understand.... hmmmmm..... I feel I understand things pretty well, but one thing that still makes me at a loss as to how people support it is free speech as it works in the USA.

You lie, say hateful things, best get yo bitch ass fired from public office and for lying be fined a penalty based on the severity of the lie.

If only.


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 6, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> ...Just because caffeine is soluble in alcohol doesn't mean that it can survive the fermentation process. What if the organism doing the fermenting metabolises the caffeine?
> 
> Furthermore the roasting is where the coffee taste comes from, and drinks which have both alcohol and caffeine in them are..useful for what exactly? Making you relaxed and hyper at the same time?



Ha! You thought I hadn't thought of that! Well, I didn't. I just thought of letting the beans ferment themselves and was looking online for a seller when I found out that _they already do that._ They call it "wet processing" and it makes higher quality coffee. Every time I think I have a great idea, someone has already done it. Oh well, still not the first time a rabbit has burst my bubble.

Oh, and we do have alcoholic coffee here. It's called "Kahlua", and its amazing.


----------



## Feste (Aug 7, 2014)

Why are people so content in the city to allow for the stars to disappear in the night sky. I miss the woods. A tapestry of beaded light to cover your head...


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 7, 2014)

Real_Redwolf said:


> I've heard that men have longer ring fingers than index fingers and that women have longer index fingers than ring fingers.
> 
> Which makes me wonder, why are my index fingers slightly longer than my ring fingers? I'm not a girl!



Lol, you can actually tell if a guy is well hung by his ring finger. If it's longer than his index finger it means he's likely packing. It's all because of testosterone exposure in the womb. Because they've been exposed to less testosterone in the womb women and men have smaller ring fingers. People with higher testosterone exposure tend to have longer ring fingers and in the case of men~ bigger schlongs because of it. The more you know -==â˜…


----------



## Casual Cat (Aug 7, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Lol, you can actually tell if a guy is well hung by his ring finger. If it's longer than his index finger it means he's likely packing. It's all because of testosterone exposure in the womb. Because they've been exposed to less testosterone in the womb women and men have smaller ring fingers. People with higher testosterone exposure tend to have longer ring fingers and in the case of men~ bigger schlongs because of it. The more you know -==â˜…



What? That's got to be some serious bullsh- *looks at finger* 


....well I'll be damned.


----------



## ZettaBit (Aug 7, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Lol, you can actually tell if a guy is well hung by his ring finger. If it's longer than his index finger it means he's likely packing. It's all because of testosterone exposure in the womb. Because they've been exposed to less testosterone in the womb women and men have smaller ring fingers. People with higher testosterone exposure tend to have longer ring fingers and in the case of men~ bigger schlongs because of it. The more you know -==â˜…


yeah not sure about that one.... my ring finger is longer.... but.... yeah... something to do with being non-sexual


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 7, 2014)

Lol, its something my physiology course teacher told the class when we were covering reproductive system. I'm inclined to believe it. I've seen enough men catheterized to say that it seems to be true based on my own personal observations.


----------



## jorinda (Aug 7, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Hybrids with similar species so they don't look much different,



I don't get the "I'm a [whatever_species] x horse hybrid!" when the whole character looks like [whatever_species] just with a large dick. Just be honest and say "I'm a [whatever_species] and like large dicks."


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 7, 2014)

lol V: But it's only natural horse genes are all recessive except for their dick genes which shine through like a bright star within their genetic code. Its all part of a bizarre breeding program to create a furry Ubermensch and naturally to do that you have to start by giving it a gigantic dong.


----------



## Gelaxy (Aug 7, 2014)

Fashion, namely.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 7, 2014)

Some people suggested the ring:index ratio was a stronger ratio of race than sex. It is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digit_ratio#Geographic_and_ethnic_variation_in_2D:4D

I can't find any information confirming penis size, although it happens to correlate with some conditions associated with peculiar size and shape of the female sex organs. 

This is consistent with the article about penis size, which states no statistical trend between penis size and the size of any other body part has been found: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penis_size#Penis_size_and_size_of_other_body_parts


----------



## BRN (Aug 7, 2014)

Fears
I just watched my colleague become extremely tense and anxious at the sound of dogs barking. I get that much - a feedback loop; negative association makes people anticipate negative outcomes and prepare for them whenever they see the appropriate stimuli. Not what I'm talking about.

I mean the way fear overrides willpower. I lean over the edge of a cliff and feel trepidation. I look down below and will myself to jump but my body refuses to allow me to do so. Even given the availability of safety equipment, this incapacity still exists! If fear is a feeling, how come it paralyses? There must be some kind of additional function that makes fear more than an emotion.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 7, 2014)

Fear is not nothing, however, it's a deeply ingrained primal instinct to survive. Some people just have different reactions to those instincts, as in the old fight/flight/freeze instinct.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 7, 2014)

What I did to make a cat who was hanging around my friends' house scream horribly at me last night. I heard a screech like somebody was ripping a baby apart, then saw this little tuxedo cat glaring at me from the bushes.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 7, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Some people suggested the ring:index ratio was a stronger ratio of race than sex. It is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digit_ratio#Geographic_and_ethnic_variation_in_2D:4D
> 
> I can't find any information confirming penis size, although it happens to correlate with some conditions associated with peculiar size and shape of the female sex organs.
> 
> This is consistent with the article about penis size, which states no statistical trend between penis size and the size of any other body part has been found: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penis_size#Penis_size_and_size_of_other_body_parts



Wikipedia probably isn't the best source. heres the peer reviewed academic journal of the study if you fancy reading that.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 7, 2014)

How someone can watch a movie over and over again. I get sick of it after the third time.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 7, 2014)

People who move out of their country to "escape conservatism and bullshit politics" and move to some fucking city like London. No, I shit you not, I've seen this way too often. _Why?_


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 7, 2014)

Dreaming said:


> People who move out of their country to escape conservatism and bullshit politics and move to some fucking city like London. No, I shit you not, I've seen this way too often. _Why?_



Perhaps London isn't as bad as the place they came from.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 7, 2014)

Dreaming said:


> People who move out of their country to "escape conservatism and bullshit politics" and move to some fucking city like London. No, I shit you not, I've seen this way too often. _Why?_



It's called immigrants, what's wrong with that?


----------



## Ranguvar (Aug 7, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> It's called immigrants, what's wrong with that?


Some of them are just too brown. ;/


----------



## ms05 (Aug 7, 2014)

I don't understand todays cartoon animation style.  Most American cartoons these days all look like flash animations to me.  Just don't dig this style and think it will be very dated in the future.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 7, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Perhaps London isn't as bad as the place they came from.


Maybe. I dunno much about the differences between Munich and London



Kitsune Cross said:


> It's called immigrants, what's wrong with that?


... but nobody said that there was anything wrong with immigrants


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 7, 2014)

Why people rate movies/products the highest - 5/5, 10/10 as if it's absolutely perfect which I think nothing is.


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Aug 7, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I heard the same thing somewhere...
> 
> apparently gay men have that...that's what it said in an article. Are you closeted gay? x3
> 
> haha, no but really what fallowfox said. Low testosterone doesn't automatically make you gay...



Actually, I am. Until the time of this post I've never told anyone. And up until recently I wouldn't even admit it to myself and and I'm still having a hard time accepting it. When I read your post, I intstantly felt sick to my stomach because nobody has ever asked me that question before, even jokingly.


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 7, 2014)

Real_Redwolf said:


> Actually, I am.


You just blew that one.


----------



## ZettaBit (Aug 7, 2014)

I can't stop playing Marilyn Manson's Sweet Dreams >_< someone help me


----------



## Feste (Aug 7, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> I can't stop playing Marilyn Manson's Sweet Dreams >_< someone help me



Try this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0QBxwRhAmA


----------



## ZettaBit (Aug 7, 2014)

Feste said:


> Try this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0QBxwRhAmA


Close, but no cigar. I just got that damn riff in my head. Good finger exercise though. maybe I should map it in FL xD gonna be a new track


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 8, 2014)

NerdyMunk said:


> Why people rate movies/products the highest - 5/5, 10/10 as if it's absolutely perfect which I think nothing is.



Because, especially on the internet, there are only two possible opinions you can have about something.
It's either the best ever, or the worst.

And even if you yourself simply like/dislike something, no matter how lukewarm your opinion, others will assume you also either love or hate it.


And I hate that.


----------



## BRN (Aug 8, 2014)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Because, especially on the internet, there are only two possible opinions you can have about something.
> It's either the best ever, or the worst.
> 
> And even if you yourself simply like/dislike something, no matter how lukewarm your opinion, others will assume you also either love or hate it.
> ...


----------



## Kerocola (Aug 8, 2014)

Roommates made plans to go somewhere at 11:00 AM. It is 11:03, _everyone _is still asleep. ._.
why make plans at a time you're not planning to be up.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 8, 2014)

I don't understand at all why my parents don't want me to learn to take responsibility for anything.

I just got my first full time job, so naturally, I was talking rent/housekeeping. Nope, my mum doesn't want me to pay anything, and if I do, she's going to just save it up... for my future.

And the hubcap I accidentally tore up on my car... I offered to pay for a new one. Nope, they don't want me doing this.

I feel that this is more of a damaging thing, they aren't encouraging me to be a responsible adult at all, and it all seems to have to come from me. It makes me wonder what else they should've encouraged me with but haven't.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 8, 2014)

Where the fuck all these flies came from! I just killed 12 of those bastards and I just saw ANOTHER ONE!
What the fuck? We never had flies all summer and this one time they show up in a large group. So frustrated and annoyed with them!


----------



## BRN (Aug 8, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I don't understand at all why my parents don't want me to learn to take responsibility for anything.
> 
> I just got my first full time job, so naturally, I was talking rent/housekeeping. Nope, my mum doesn't want me to pay anything, and if I do, she's going to just save it up... for my future.
> 
> ...



Try having that conversation with them, using those words.

I've felt similar for a long time, but more in terms of 'upkeep'. I've had so little opportunity to learn to cook, clean, even do the laundry... eventually, phrasing it in terms of 'learning for the future', they've given in and let me take some responsibility.

It's difficult, but at least I'm learning to deal with it while still in their safety net, you know?


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Aug 11, 2014)

This is going to make me sound like a moron but I don't understand why I'm gay. By that, I mean why do I have that as my sexuality? Does it come to people or are they always that way from birth? I don't know about anyone else, but I've never been attracted to girls.


----------



## RabidLynx (Aug 11, 2014)

Real_Redwolf said:


> This is going to make me sound like a moron but I don't understand why I'm gay. By that, I mean why do I have that as my sexuality? Does it come to people or are they always that way from birth? I don't know about anyone else, but I've never been attracted to girls.



Same here. I'm not sure why I'm bi. I don't think anybody truly knows why gay people or gay. But it's nothing to be ashamed about, it's a part of you and you're going to have to live with it. 

Anyways, I know this is going to make me sound like a total feminist, but I don't understand why here in America it's optional for men to shave, while for women it's required. What's so different about a woman's body hair? Does it release dangerous amounts of estrogen? 
Body hair is natural, so i'm not sure why women are forced to shave. Shaving doesn't make you any healthier or cleaner, it doesn't make you any sexier, I'm not sure what the purpose of shaving is and why women have to do it. Weird.


----------



## Kosdu (Aug 12, 2014)

RabidLynx said:


> Same here. I'm not sure why I'm bi. I don't think anybody truly knows why gay people or gay. But it's nothing to be ashamed about, it's a part of you and you're going to have to live with it.
> 
> Anyways, I know this is going to make me sound like a total feminist, but I don't understand why here in America it's optional for men to shave, while for women it's required. What's so different about a woman's body hair? Does it release dangerous amounts of estrogen?
> Body hair is natural, so i'm not sure why women are forced to shave. Shaving doesn't make you any healthier or cleaner, it doesn't make you any sexier, I'm not sure what the purpose of shaving is and why women have to do it. Weird.



Being a feminist isn't a bad thing, honestly. 
That's my opinion, that it's a way for gender equality and those who are against it generally have no idea what it stands for outside cray cray folks, or tend to be sexist.


Honestly, I am so happy I am gay, and don't care why. Without this, I wouldn't be me.


----------



## ZettaBit (Aug 12, 2014)

RabidLynx said:


> Same here. I'm not sure why I'm bi. I don't think anybody truly knows why gay people or gay. But it's nothing to be ashamed about, it's a part of you and you're going to have to live with it.
> 
> Anyways, I know this is going to make me sound like a total feminist, but I don't understand why here in America it's optional for men to shave, while for women it's required. What's so different about a woman's body hair? Does it release dangerous amounts of estrogen?
> Body hair is natural, so i'm not sure why women are forced to shave. Shaving doesn't make you any healthier or cleaner, it doesn't make you any sexier, I'm not sure what the purpose of shaving is and why women have to do it. Weird.



Women are forced to shave?!


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 12, 2014)

How bouts of depression suddenly stack.

I understand that when your sad about something or frustrated by it, it takes longer to become productive in other aspects, but when something else gets placed on top of it, why does it amplify the original feeling?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 12, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> Women are forced to shave?!



No one is _forcing_ them V: they're just peer pressured heavily to do so.


----------



## Saga (Aug 12, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> No one is _forcing_ them V: they're just peer pressured heavily to do so.



I was peer pressured heavily to rob this bank, therefore I am innocent and a _victim_


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 12, 2014)

Saga said:


> I was peer pressured heavily to rob this bank, therefore I am innocent and a _victim_



You poor creature.... truly no one has suffered as you have. :C


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 12, 2014)

RabidLynx said:


> Anyways, I know this is going to make me sound like a total feminist, but I don't understand why here in America it's optional for men to shave, while for women it's required. What's so different about a woman's body hair? Does it release dangerous amounts of estrogen?
> Body hair is natural, so i'm not sure why women are forced to shave. Shaving doesn't make you any healthier or cleaner, it doesn't make you any sexier, I'm not sure what the purpose of shaving is and why women have to do it. Weird.



No one is forced to shave =P

I go long periods of time between shaving, but since doing this I've noticed how much cleaner I DO feel after shaving under the arms.

I'm not saying women should shave their pits, I'm saying BOTH genders should shave their pits. It gets grose and there's no reason guys should slip through the net about it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 12, 2014)

I feel it's more difficult for men to shave. We're often much hairier, shaving takes me a long time and I have to do it very regularly or it all grows back.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 12, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I feel it's more difficult for men to shave. We're often much hairier, shaving takes me a long time and I have to do it very regularly or it all grows back.



Some girls (myself included) are exceedingly hairy =P

The pits are the only area that is a hygiene issue though, as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 12, 2014)

RabidLynx said:


> Anyways, I know this is going to make me sound like a total feminist, but I don't understand why here in America it's optional for men to shave, while for women it's required. What's so different about a woman's body hair? Does it release dangerous amounts of estrogen?
> Body hair is natural, so i'm not sure why women are forced to shave. Shaving doesn't make you any healthier or cleaner, it doesn't make you any sexier, I'm not sure what the purpose of shaving is and why women have to do it. Weird.



Nobody's forcing you. It's just that some men don't like it, some men don't care. Some women also don't like it on themselves, and some lesbians don't like it on their girlfriends. Some men actually dig bush. A lot of women also consider it part of daily hygiene and they themselves feel gross when they're getting fluffy and therefore take it upon themselves to do something about it, and insist their friends do the same.

And if you take off the pink goggles for a second, you'll see a lot of women like clean-shaven men. You see those male models and actors with their spotless chests and bellies that a lot of women fawn over? Yeah. It was also something of a trend that a lot of women preferred baby-faced stubble-less guys. And looking around you, you'll notice a lot of men who shave their faces daily. Men also grow far more hair at a faster rate. A lot of men also trim their pubes, with some obliterating them completely. Some men out there, especially gay fellas and porn stars try to be silky smooth all over.

If you're not bothered by what other women and men think, just don't do it. Nobody's forcing you to do anything. Just like nobody is forcing me to shower.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 12, 2014)

My man-friend looks great with a beard, so I encourage him to grow it back (not a lot of guys look so good with facial hair so I see it as a gift, really). But the one time I mentioned that I didn't like his body hair, he shaved it all off. I think it's a good thing that men are free to shave if they want without getting any criticism for it.

Here's something else that I don't get. 2 years ago, we got 6 bantams. 5 hens, and a rooster. Of these 6, we have 2 left now (two got eaten by a fox, one got a virus and was put to sleep, and the rooster died of general old age). We also hatched a little chick from the rooster and the Silkie, and we still have her.

But a year ago, or around a year ago, we took on another 3 hens - the person who worked at the place we originally got our 6 from, was looking to re-home them because hers kept getting eaten by foxes.

But all of these 3 died in the space of that year. We know that one of them was rather old, and had stopped laying, but the other 2, we were told were quite young, about a year old. They all lost feathers from their heads, and eventually died, after a pretty rapid decline in health.

I don't get why this particular "batch" had this problem and died prematurely, while the others are still going strong. We have NO idea how old the original hens are at this point.


----------



## Ayattar (Aug 12, 2014)

RabidLynx said:


> Shaving doesn't make you any sexier



I disagree. As for me shaved women are a lot more appealing. Unless you have a hairy armpits fetish of course.



Gibby said:


> A lot of men also trim their pubes, with some  obliterating them completely. Some men out there, especially gay fellas  and porn stars try to be silky smooth all over.



Well, I'm neither of them, but I started doing so few years ago after few weeks of intensive volleyball training. It's a lot easier to maintain hygiene this way and a lot easier to get rid of the sweat and smell. Plus both of my exes didn't like it.
About facial hair I don't really care so I shave 2 times a week only to keep me comfortable.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't care how much hair _other_ people have, including partners, provided it isn't female facial hair. Some men also grow really nasty beards, but red headed men seem to grow the best beards. 

They end up looking like this: 






I'm not sure whether people's claims about hygiene are verifiable, or people simply _feel_ like they're cleaner.


----------



## Ayattar (Aug 12, 2014)

Verifable. Just ask yourself if it's easier to wash your head properly when you're bald or when you have 50cm+ jungle.


----------



## Hachiro (Aug 12, 2014)

From someone that shaves himself, I do shave my armpits and chest, NOT totally in men I do love to do some hair it can really make it look sexier, but shaving to me is essential 'cause it's a bit more hygienic due to the fact I can easily sweat. 

Hairs leave smell you know and in summah ush no can do.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 12, 2014)

*feels awkward admitting this* I'm a guy and I shave pretty much everything below my chin, with the exception of my forearms, calves, and occasionally a thin happy trail from my bellybutton to my junk because my girlfriend likes that. Can't really explain why, but body hair just feels gross to me.


----------



## BRN (Aug 12, 2014)

Recently shaved it all.

Feels great.


----------



## Ranguvar (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't shave anything, complements my raw animal magnetism.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 12, 2014)

If only we really were furries, and didn't need to consider shaving at all.


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 12, 2014)

That reminded me of Immelmann's Hamster who shave's herself. Truly if we were furries, there would be a subsection who dreamed of being human.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't understand why my "straight" friend decided to, completely unprompted, rub his feet on me.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 12, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I don't understand why my "straight" friend decided to, completely unprompted, rub his feet on me.



Maybe he stepped in some dog doo and needed something coarse to wipe it off with.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Aug 12, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Maybe he stepped in some dog doo and needed something coarse to wipe it off with.



Nah, they were just sweaty after like, 4 hours of marching practice lol


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 12, 2014)

I usually don't shave under my head, I like my manly hair



FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I don't understand why my "straight" friend decided to, completely unprompted, rub his feet on me.



I don't think that means anything :/


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't understand why some people have this elitist view that anime is stupid? Why?

Personally, in my opinion 'adult cartoons' are often lacking in good content. What it comes down to is producers find that the title 'adult' is just leeway for them to make lots of crass humor for cheap laughs. Which can be okay...sometimes. I mean, if they develop the plot and characters it's good for sure, but like I said it's mostly just sex joke her, excessive meaningless gore there.

Anime is interesting because Japan has actually perfected multiple genres of cartoons suitable for older audiences, but not limiting the plot or characters by doing so. Granted, not all animes are good and it's often just fanservice, but lots more have epic plot along with a gory scene or a heavy nudity scene there.

...I think most people just think anime is weeaboo trash. But they're just judging by the intense fangirls/boys that seem prevalent within it and have never watched any.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 13, 2014)

I think anime would have a better reputation if Japan's culture didn't hyper sexualize and marginalize women in it. It's hard for the uninitiated to take it seriously when they're immediately smacked in the face with either watermelon sized tits or a hyper sexualized school girl that is supposedly legal age in the story but looks and acts like shes 6... it's understandable why people get weirded out and don't give it a chance.


----------



## Tylenol (Aug 13, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> snip


^Thank you
Speak the truth


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 13, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I think anime would have a better reputation if Japan's culture didn't hyper sexualize and marginalize women in it. It's hard for the uninitiated to take it seriously when they're immediately smacked in the face with either watermelon sized tits or a hyper sexualized school girl that is supposedly legal age in the story but looks and acts like shes 6... it's understandable why people get weirded out and don't give it a chance.



True enough, but judging all anime by the hypersexualized fanservicey ones is just as bad as judging anything else by one part  (*cough*furry fandom)

I'm pretty sure three of my favorite animes have strong female leads,
Soul eater, fairy tail, and SNK are all awesome and they depict women as they should be.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Aug 13, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I don't think that means anything :/



It probably doesn't lol.
It's just he acts for like a fag than I do sometimes


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 13, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> True enough, but judging all anime by the hypersexualized fanservicey ones is just as bad as judging anything else by one part  (*cough*furry fandom)
> 
> I'm pretty sure three of my favorite animes have strong female leads,
> Soul eater, fairy tail, and SNK are all awesome and they depict women as they should be.



Haven't watched SNK beyond the first episode and its been so long since I've watched soul eater I barely remember it~ but fairy tail..... I follow that one pretty regularly and I don't see how you can claim that women are depicted as they should be. Lucy is always having her tits fall out, Erza is constantly ending up in skimpy fan service outfits and thats not even mentioning Wendy filling the loli quota for the creepy pedos...


----------



## Misomie (Aug 13, 2014)

Finding anime and manga that lacks fanservice (or rarely shows it) is so freaking hard. I was reading this manga that had an awesome plot but had to quit because it had way too much fanservice. By too much I mean boobs everywhere.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 13, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Finding anime and manga that lacks fanservice (or rarely shows it) is so freaking hard. I was reading this manga that had an awesome plot but had to quit because it had way too much fanservice. By too much I mean boobs everywhere.



It's ridiculous. I can only think of pretty much....one manga off the top of my head that doesn't fanservice the women in it. Liar's Game. It has a likable intelligent female as the main character and none of the characters are fanserviced in it. There needs to be more series that aren't filled with boob monsters if people are going to take the medium seriously.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 13, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> It probably doesn't lol.
> It's just he acts for like a fag than I do sometimes



I'm a straight dude, but there is one guy at work that I act REALLY gay around (talking with a lisp, fake flirting and the like) just because he's a HUGE homophobe and it makes him super uncomfortable...and the way he reacts is just straight-up hilarious most of the time.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 13, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I'm a straight dude, but there is one guy at work that I act REALLY gay around (talking with a lisp, fake flirting and the like) just because he's a HUGE homophobe and it makes him super uncomfortable...and the way he reacts is just straight-up hilarious most of the time.



Pause Â¬_Â¬


----------



## Saga (Aug 13, 2014)

How can fox news fuck up so bad, so much?
I almost don't believe it sometimes. It's like the producers just write stupid shit on purpose now.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 13, 2014)

The forum's change in culture, it's like half of the active members have entered themselves into a sudden death contest to see who can become the biggest cunt in the shortest amount of time

Also I've noticed that Swedish is ridiculously easier to listen to compared to Danish and the Norwegian dialects... fun lil' useless thing.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 13, 2014)

Why I insist on dipping apple slices in apple sauce.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 13, 2014)

Dreaming said:


> The forum's change in culture, it's like half of the active members have entered themselves into a sudden death contest to see who can become the biggest cunt in the shortest amount of time



wasnt that basically 2010 and prior?


----------



## jorinda (Aug 13, 2014)

I don't understand why people in the US seem to be so closed-minded about being naked. 
Here, it is normal to go to sauna naked, and most official beaches have an extra area to swim without clothes. And none of that places is a giant fetish club. Just a place to not wear clothes. 
Why do people from the US act like being naked is always linked to sexual things?


----------



## BRN (Aug 13, 2014)

The progenitors of the States were the nuts we kicked out for being too religious. Chips off the old blockheads, I say.

I joke, I joke; but really, the influence of religion in those matters is pretty heavy. The naked body being such a shameful thing, blah blah.


----------



## Ayattar (Aug 13, 2014)

That's because we, Europeans, are perverts by the nature. All of us.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 13, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Haven't watched SNK beyond the first episode and its been so long since I've watched soul eater I barely remember it~ but fairy tail..... I follow that one pretty regularly and I don't see how you can claim that women are depicted as they should be. Lucy is always having her tits fall out, Erza is constantly ending up in skimpy fan service outfits and thats not even mentioning Wendy filling the loli quota for the creepy pedos...



Yeah, well I'm not saying it doesn't lack any sexual content at all, that was my point in the first post. Lots of animes have adult content and sexual themes, but a lot of the times even with that it doesn't draw away from the plot and the characters. Lucy is still a strong female lead and Erza is still a high class fairy tail wizard and they both are really awesome fighters.

Same goes for soul eater, (maybe except for Blair, though) But Maka is a really strong main character and she actually lacks sexual characteristics. So is Tsubaki, if anything Tsubaki is way more levelheaded than Black*star and that makes her stronger than him 

...and as far as attack on titan goes there isn't much sexual content at all. If anything the anime focuses more on gore and violence as adult theme goes, and Mikasa and Annie are still badass female characters.

TL;DR Yes, lots of animes have sexual content but it doesn't take away from the characters or plot.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 13, 2014)

anemone and mango is fapbait

more at 13


----------



## Misomie (Aug 13, 2014)

@WolfNight- In some manga and anime it really does take away from the plot and lowers the quality. Some anime (like Fairytail) aren't so bad about it and are viewable. School Rumble has some as well but that anime is so weird that it doesn't hurt the plot. It's one thing if they have sexual/adult things. It's another if they're shoving boobs and butts in your face. Another example is Hetalia. It has tons of dirty jokes about penises, boobs, and sex (along with one female that is a total walking parody of the giant boobs thing). However, they aren't flashing boob and panty shots for no reason. For some anime I liked with little fanservice, try Sword Art Online (think it has a bit but I can't remember seeing much at all, if any), Okami San and her Seven Companions (often funby boob jokes but little fanservice if any), and Princess Jellyfish (can't recall any fanservice). For some manga I adore Hana Kimi and Beauty Pop. Read both of them multiple times each.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 15, 2014)

I got some beef goulash, but there's no stamp... like, I'm 90% certain that you can't sell *real* meat stuffs in Europe without a stamp so what the fuck have I got on my plate 



Gibby said:


> wasnt that basically 2010 and prior?


People had more style back then, these days it's just painful to watch


----------



## ZettaBit (Aug 15, 2014)

Dreaming said:


> I got some beef goulash, but there's no stamp... like, I'm 90% certain that you can't sell *real* meat stuffs in Europe without a stamp so what the fuck have I got on my plate


Probably better off not knowing xD   Cat or dog most likely :V


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 15, 2014)

jorinda said:


> I don't understand why people in the US seem to be so closed-minded about being naked.
> Here, it is normal to go to sauna naked, and most official beaches have an extra area to swim without clothes. And none of that places is a giant fetish club. Just a place to not wear clothes.
> Why do people from the US act like being naked is always linked to sexual things?



Well, in contrary, we have crazy violent TV shows. It's perfectly fine for The Walking Dead to show a guy getting his head caved in.

I heard that Europe had to censor "ninja" out of the original TMNT for being a violent word.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 15, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I heard that Europe had to censor "ninja" out of the original TMNT for being a violent word.



You know Europe is not a single country, right?


----------



## Baud (Aug 15, 2014)

Everyone. Literally. What a cruel thing.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 15, 2014)

I really don't understand why drivers seem to think that a couple of the roundabouts around here are exempt from the rules of the road. They are no different than ANY other roundabouts, which require you to signal into the turning you are turning off at, so that.... that's right! So that the people entering know whether they have to wait or go. But for some reason, at these 2 roundabouts... about half of people don't feel that they need to signal off.

Basically, I assume now that all drivers at these 2, who are not signalling, are turning off. Because these people are idiots.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 15, 2014)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> You know Europe is not a single country, right?



Africa is still a single country. Right? D:


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 15, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Well, in contrary, we have crazy violent TV shows. It's perfectly fine for The Walking Dead to show a guy getting his head caved in.
> 
> *I heard that Europe had to censor "ninja" out of the original TMNT for being a violent word*.



I live in a European country and nope, this hasn't happened here. Who knows, maybe it has happened in fucking Belarus or Liechtenstein?

We also have very violent television shows, and many countries in Europe also have very anti-nudity leanings. In my country, if you are naked outside without permission, they register you as a sex offender.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 15, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I live in a European country and nope, this hasn't happened here. Who knows, maybe it has happened in fucking Belarus or Liechtenstein?
> 
> We also have very violent television shows, and many countries in Europe also have very anti-nudity leanings. In my country, *if you are naked outside without permission, they register you as a sex offender*.



I've been skinny dipping before, and now, I couldn't feel more glad we weren't caught.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 15, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I've been skinny dipping before, and now, I couldn't feel more glad we weren't caught.


  It's puritanical.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 15, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Well, in contrary, we have crazy violent TV shows. It's perfectly fine for The Walking Dead to show a guy getting his head caved in.
> 
> I heard that Europe had to censor "ninja" out of the original TMNT for being a violent word.


The only info I could find on this says that it was censored in the UK first, but the censored version was sent out to other places in Europe


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 15, 2014)

The UK is where I live...and it is not censored.


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 15, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> In my country, if you are naked outside without permission, they register you as a sex offender.



Whoa, hold on there. Do they issue a permit? Do you have to keep it on your person? What's the application like?


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 15, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Whoa, hold on there. Do they issue a permit? Do you have to keep it on your person? What's the application like?



...How can a naked person keep a permit on their person? Clench it between their bare buttocks?

No, by permission I was referring to nudist societies and areas, although I am not sure how many of these there are. 

I think regarding nudity as a sexual offense is bad, because it implies our bodies are inherently perverted and nasty objects. It is sexual objectification by law.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 15, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I think regarding nudity as a sexual offense is bad, because it implies our bodies are inherently perverted and nasty objects. It is sexual objectification by law.



I've been in the medical field long enough to say with 100% certainty: some people's bodies *ARE* nasty objects and baring them to others in any way shape or form should be a criminal offense :C


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 16, 2014)

Images I post on Facebook get ~300 likes. The same image on furaffinity would get ~4 favs and would not be worth posting. 

I don't understand this, perhaps it reflects the relative sizes of the sites.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 16, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Images I post on Facebook get ~300 likes. The same image on furaffinity would get ~4 favs and would not be worth posting.
> 
> I don't understand this, perhaps it reflects the relative sizes of the sites.


Try on FA with an image that's 384 views, 25 favorites and not a single comment. Did I mention this said image is porn?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 16, 2014)

What bothers me is when I do a thing that I genuinely know is good (because it's a life drawing and that's what I'm good at), but it gets 3 views. And upload one average thing with exposed boobs, suddenly my FA explodes with activity.


----------



## funky3000 (Aug 16, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> What bothers me is when I do a thing that I genuinely know is good (because it's a life drawing and that's what I'm good at), but it gets 3 views. And upload one average thing with exposed boobs, suddenly my FA explodes with activity.



Sex sells.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 16, 2014)

NerdyMunk said:


> Try on FA with an image that's 384 views, 25 favorites and not a single comment. Did I mention this said image is porn?



I think people's reluctance to comment on a tentacle-in-tha-butt image is understandable.



Alexxx-Returns said:


> What bothers me is when I do a thing that I  genuinely know is good (because it's a life drawing and that's what I'm  good at), but it gets 3 views. And upload one average thing with  exposed boobs, suddenly my FA explodes with activity.



I rather find the opposite. If I mark an image as mature it gets considerably less attention. Perhaps this is because the small selection of watchers I have collected are not lusty people.


----------



## BRN (Aug 16, 2014)

Keep it relative? My porn uploads, my 'mature' uploads, and my clean uploads all have a relatively similar amount of views per category, I've noticed. Especially on my writing account.


----------



## Sar (Aug 16, 2014)

Dreaming said:


> I got some beef goulash, but there's no stamp... like, I'm 90% certain that you can't sell *real* meat stuffs in Europe without a stamp so what the fuck have I got on my plate





ZettaBit said:


> Probably better off not knowing xD   Cat or dog most likely :V


Horsemeat.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 16, 2014)

On the art thing, a same similar thing happens to me. It has to do with the lack of artists (any social media site) versus a surplus of artists. People that have no clue what good art is (especially when they suck themselves) are more likely to love your art than the artist that is bombarded with more stunning and appealing art constantly. Or at least that's one idea. The general population tends to give way higher scores to stuff that they can't do.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 16, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I rather find the opposite. If I mark an image as mature it gets considerably less attention. Perhaps this is because the small selection of watchers I have collected are not lusty people.



I think the vast majority of my followers are in it for the tame stuff too. I have no idea where all the attention comes from when I upload porn =P



Misomie said:


> On the art thing, a same similar thing happens to me. It has to do with the lack of artists (any social media site) versus a surplus of artists. People that have no clue what good art is (especially when they suck themselves) are more likely to love your art than the artist that is bombarded with more stunning and appealing art constantly. Or at least that's one idea. The general population tends to give way higher scores to stuff that they can't do.



Exactly this. My parents get really pissed off with me when I say my "art" needs a lot of improvement, because as far as they are concerned, it's amazing. They can't seem to distinguish when I'm getting down about it, and when I'm just trying to be reasonable.


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 16, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Exactly this. My parents get really pissed off with me when I say my "art" needs a lot of improvement, because as far as they are concerned, it's amazing. They can't seem to distinguish when I'm getting down about it, and when I'm just trying to be reasonable.



Any idiot can tell good art from bad art, especially side by side, but it takes a trained eye to see the good in bad art, or the bad in good art. I have come to the conclusion that Art belongs entirely to the observer. People are the same way with music.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Aug 17, 2014)

I don't get WHY exactly my friend (the same one that rubbed his feet on me) offered me a pair of his boxers .-.
On the plus side I'm teaching him bassoon.


----------



## Hewge (Aug 17, 2014)

That* IS *weird! It would make far more sense if he put his balls on your face and gave you his jockstrap instead!


----------



## ZettaBit (Aug 17, 2014)

How does someone not know how to make a pot of coffee. I went to get a cup out of the pot my sister made and it's full of grounds. So I grabbed a monster instead xD
On the plus side I went a whole day without one yesterday


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 17, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> How does someone not know how to make a pot of coffee. I went to get a cup out of the pot my sister made and it's full of grounds. So I grabbed a monster instead xD
> On the plus side I went a whole day without one yesterday



Dude, as someone who does a lot of shit in a regular basis I can tell you that's not healthy


----------



## ZettaBit (Aug 17, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Dude, as someone who does a lot of shit in a regular basis I can tell you that's not healthy


What the going without one or grabbing one first thing in the morning? xD


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 17, 2014)

I did a monster once. I thought it was going to kill me.


----------



## Lunis (Aug 17, 2014)

I don't understand foreskin.. o.o


----------



## Misomie (Aug 17, 2014)

@Zetta- Kitsune was referring to it being a habit. One every once in a while is fine. Drinking them everyday or regularly is legit dangerous.   @Lunis- It's part of the penis that makes sex feel super great for the male and helps prevent fluids from escaping the vagina (biological function to keep the female lubricated). If you mean why people are so weird about it, people enjoy hating and hacking up body parts. Nothing new here.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 17, 2014)

Lunis said:


> I don't understand foreskin.. o.o



We males have a fold of skin and other circular structures which grows over the head of our penis in the uterine environment. 

The skin adheres to the head of the penis in young males, being irretractable, providing protection to the delicate and sensitive glans [head]. 

A change in the lining of the foreskin occurs during childhood and adolescence, allowing it to retract either partially or fully [this varies greatly between individuals]. This may occur anywhere between the ages of 7 and 19. [19 being extremely late] 

In erection the foreskin retracts, allowing the head of the penis to poke out and perform its function. After sex the frenulum pulls the foreskin back into position, to restore protection to the glans.


----------



## funky3000 (Aug 17, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I did a monster once. I thought it was going to kill me.



Unless your body reacts differently or extremely to caffeine, you'll get used to it.

I drank them on a daily basis, they eventually affected me as much as a juice would. I used to drink diet mountain dew multiple times a day, until I convinced my parents to get a flavored one. I drank those, which had caffeine, 2-4 times a day. When I got to monster, I handled them just fine, since my body knew how to handle it

The problem is when tweens or early teens get their hands on it, and drink 3 or 4 cans in an hour. That's when shit gets stupid. They shouldn't get sued for causing people to die. That's irresponsibility. If you drank it with the proper precautions, you'll have no issues. Obviously enough to OD on caffeine is lack of control and discipline, the company isn't raising your damn child. Sue yourself, stupid parents. _Gawd_


----------



## ZettaBit (Aug 17, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Unless your body reacts differently or extremely to caffeine, you'll get used to it.
> 
> I drank them on a daily basis, they eventually affected me as much as a juice would. I used to drink diet mountain dew multiple times a day, until I convinced my parents to get a flavored one. I drank those, which had caffeine, 2-4 times a day. When I got to monster, I handled them just fine, since my body knew how to handle it
> 
> The problem is when tweens or early teens get their hands on it, and drink 3 or 4 cans in an hour. That's when shit gets stupid. They shouldn't get sued for causing people to die. That's irresponsibility. If you drank it with the proper precautions, you'll have no issues. Obviously enough to OD on caffeine is lack of control and discipline, the company isn't raising your damn child. Sue yourself, stupid parents. _Gawd_


THANK YOU! xD 
The only really harmful ingredients are the sugar and high caffeine, but considering I have 1-2 a day and supplement the rest of my fluids with water or gatorade, I think I will be just fine. Oh and I been getting the 0 carb 0 sugar white ones recently so..  

Just let me have my damn Monsters >_<


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 18, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Unless your body reacts differently or extremely to caffeine, you'll get used to it.
> 
> I drank them on a daily basis, they eventually affected me as much as a juice would. I used to drink diet mountain dew multiple times a day, until I convinced my parents to get a flavored one. I drank those, which had caffeine, 2-4 times a day. When I got to monster, I handled them just fine, since my body knew how to handle it
> 
> The problem is when tweens or early teens get their hands on it, and drink 3 or 4 cans in an hour. That's when shit gets stupid. They shouldn't get sued for causing people to die. That's irresponsibility. If you drank it with the proper precautions, you'll have no issues. Obviously enough to OD on caffeine is lack of control and discipline, the company isn't raising your damn child. Sue yourself, stupid parents. _Gawd_



The thing is even a cup of coffee a day is bad for your health, but it is so common for everyone that nobody gives a shit, not saying anyone should stop drinking coffee, just pointing that out


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't understand why somebody would spend so much time, effort and money rebuilding a classic Plymouth only to finish by painting the whole thing in _*matte*_ 



Fallowfox said:


> The UK is where I live...and it is not censored.


Here


----------



## ZettaBit (Aug 18, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> The thing is even a cup of coffee a day is bad for your health, but it is so common for everyone that nobody gives a shit, not saying anyone should stop drinking coffee, just pointing that out


xD it is so good though.


----------



## funky3000 (Aug 18, 2014)

The last time I had a taste of coffee and liked it... I was like 4.

16 years later, I still hate it. Tho I do try coffee things like those monsters, or a chococoffee ice cream shake. But straight black is ew. Used to be good to me because it tasted like fancy hot water, but now I taste the coffee much more, and I don't like it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 18, 2014)

Dreaming said:


> I don't understand why somebody would spend so much time, effort and money rebuilding a classic Plymouth only to finish by painting the whole thing in _*matte*_
> 
> 
> Here




This sounds like it happened before I was born. I thought people were implying the recent movie release was renamed.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 18, 2014)

Why the hell my eyes point in different directions in EVERY fucking picture I take!

My eyes look off in some way in every single picture of me.

At least I managed to prove my point, I was only taking photos to prove to my man-friend that I'm not photogenic and look wrong in some way in most pictures.


----------



## tisr (Aug 18, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> The last time I had a taste of coffee and liked it... I was like 4.
> 
> 16 years later, I still hate it. Tho I do try coffee things like those monsters, or a chococoffee ice cream shake. But straight black is ew. Used to be good to me because it tasted like fancy hot water, but now I taste the coffee much more, and I don't like it.



Complete opposite here. I started off liking those sweet coffee stuffs, but I gradually moved towards straight black and espresso, although I don't mind one of the fancy shakes once in a while.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 18, 2014)

Coffee tastes like fermented ass. Plain water drinking master race ftw.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 18, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Coffee tastes like fermented ass. Plain water drinking master race ftw.



You mean tap water? What a plebeian! Distilled water is the best water!


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 18, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> You mean tap water? What a plebeian! Distilled water is the best water!



Pshh snob. Distilled water isn't even best for human consumption. Has all the minerals removed from it. You're paying more for less you fool!


----------



## funky3000 (Aug 18, 2014)

Could always be drinking deuterium oxide. Aka heavy water.

Its not deadly either, until its 33% of your bodys water content.

It actually is harder to break down than regular water, and harder to process the deuterium for other molecules.

Essentially, life's anticatalyst.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 18, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Could always be drinking deuterium oxide. Aka heavy water.
> 
> Its not deadly either, until its 33% of your bodys water content.
> 
> ...



Sounds awesome V: I'll have some of that with my carbon monoxide please.


----------



## funky3000 (Aug 18, 2014)

D2O is actually stable, it really wouldn't kill you for a long time.

Could drink tritium oxide <3 tritium is an unstable isotope of hydrogen. It would kill you a lot faster.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm not sure the radioactivity was the assumed reason for deuterated water's toxicity http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heavy_water#Toxicity_in_humans

It is toxic for its chemo-physical properties, not its nuclear properties.


----------



## Sage Rosario (Aug 18, 2014)

the number one thing i can't understand is the fashion sense that if you sag your pants, that makes you cooler. i only wore my pants like that ONCE and that was because it was Anit-persona on that day, which meant i had to dress like a hipster.


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 19, 2014)

Sage Rosario said:


> the number one thing i can't understand is the fashion sense that if you sag your pants, that makes you cooler. i only wore my pants like that ONCE and that was because it was Anit-persona on that day, which meant i had to dress like a hipster.



Every time I see people with their pant almost to their knees, I ask them if I can offer them a zip tie or some rope so they can have their hands free on a more regular basis.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 19, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> Every time I see people with their pant almost to their knees, I ask them if I can offer them a zip tie or some rope so they can have their hands free on a more regular basis.



I usually just ask myself if they know that originated in prison as a way of saying "come on in, big boy"...


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 19, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I usually just ask myself if they know that originated in prison as a way of saying "come on in, big boy"...


Also: "someone should tell him his diaper's full"


----------



## BRN (Aug 19, 2014)

Sparkling flavoured water is healthier than soda, and cheaper than branded still water.

Cola is overpriced and cloying.

However, cola makes a better frying oil than oil.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 19, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> Every time I see people with their pant almost to their knees, I ask them if I can offer them a zip tie or some rope so they can have their hands free on a more regular basis.



I don't understand why these guys deliberately buy pants that are too small to fit over their butts, so they can wear them like this...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 19, 2014)

BRN said:


> However, cola makes a better frying oil than oil.



Hey, I had chicken fried in cola recently


----------



## Taralack (Aug 19, 2014)

Why men think it's okay to randomly hit on their female coworkers or make sexual jokes.


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 19, 2014)

Taralack said:


> Why men think it's okay to randomly hit on their female coworkers or make sexual jokes.



Because if they randomly hit on their male coworkers it would be weird.


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 19, 2014)

Taralack said:


> Why men think it's okay to randomly hit on their female coworkers or make sexual jokes.



It's a social standard that we as a society haven't managed to get rid of yet. Sending the male howlers a few links to videos from upworthy on how they're treating women without respect or as equals may help to educate them.


----------



## Ayattar (Aug 19, 2014)

I don't understand why does Taralack have a problem with it.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 19, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> I don't understand why does Taralack have a problem with it.



She should totally just suck it up and not make waves, and if they fondle her ass a little, its just a occupational bonus. The whore. ;V


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 19, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> She should totally just suck it up and not make waves, and if they fondle her ass a little, its just a occupational bonus. The whore. ;V



She's a girl? I should have said something nicer. This is so confusing.


----------



## Ayattar (Aug 19, 2014)

There is certain difference between making jokes and hitting on someone and harassment.

And if they don't like it then they should have balls [sic] to tell them to fuck off.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 19, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> There is certain difference between making jokes and hitting on someone and harassment.
> 
> And if they don't like it then they should have balls [sic] to tell them to fuck off.



I'm sure she did. 

And really, hitting on someone can make the workplace uncomfortable and I don't really know how many places you've worked at where management condones inappropriate jokes but all of mine made it clear that's harassment.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 19, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> It's a social standard that we as a society haven't managed to get rid of yet. Sending the male howlers a few links to videos from upworthy on how they're treating women without respect or as equals may help to educate them.



OH MY GOD... SEXUAL HARASSMENT IS BAD AND WRONG!!!

DID YOU KNOW SEXUAL HARASSMENT IS BAD AND WRONG???

WATCH THIS VIDEO THAT EXPLAINS HOW BAD AND WRONG IT IS SO YOU STOP DOING IT.

Meanwhile, videos and infographics about rape, murder, assault, stealing, piracy, and shitty driving are not working.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 19, 2014)

British spelling and American spelling. Is it flyer or flier? Color or colour? I use American spelling for some words and British for others and it's confusing me because I have people telling me the correct spelling is flavor and others tell me to use flavour. It really doesn't help that school text books have british spellings then the word is marked wrong when I use it in my papers.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 19, 2014)

The American spelling is lazy and chooses to cut corners.

The British one requires a little more thought and effort.

Pick the one that you feel better represents yourself.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 19, 2014)

Gibby said:


> The American spelling is lazy and chooses to cut corners.
> 
> The British one requires a little more thought and effort.
> 
> Pick the one that you feel better represents yourself.



I think I'll stick with British spelling for some of the words. Just found a list of words that have both spellings and I realized I've been using British spelling for years without even knowing it. Canceled looks weird and so does behavior. Most words spelled with a "-or" instead of "-our" is kind weird.


----------



## Ayattar (Aug 19, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I'm sure she did.
> 
> And really, hitting on someone can make the workplace uncomfortable and I don't really know how many places you've worked at where management condones inappropriate jokes but all of mine made it clear that's harassment.



I work in the entertainment industry. We're all about dirty jokes and casual hitting on each other. And I actually think that men are a lot more temperate than women here.

Okay, then forget I said anything.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 19, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> British spelling and American spelling. Is it flyer or flier? Color or colour? I use American spelling for some words and British for others and it's confusing me because I have people telling me the correct spelling is flavor and others tell me to use flavour. It really doesn't help that school text books have british spellings then the word is marked wrong when I use it in my papers.


Most of it is phonetic, I think. Americans use -or in place of -our, -er in place of -re and -ize in place of -ise. Å’ and Ã¦ become e in American English and they usually drop a consonant where there'd be two in British English, like "travelled" becomes "traveled" and "jewellery" becomes "jewelry". There's always exceptions... like "advertise" is spelled with an -ise wherever you go, and "utilization" is sometimes found in British English. Americans use "grey", which is actually the British spelling.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 19, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> I work in the entertainment industry. We're all about dirty jokes and casual hitting on each other. And I actually think that men are a lot more temperate than women here.
> 
> Okay, then forget I said anything.



Oh. You mean like sucking dick on the casting couch? And in Poland no less. Must be like having to lick Romanian sausage. >.>


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 19, 2014)

Dreaming said:


> Most of it is phonetic, I think. Americans use -or in place of -our, -er in place of -re and -ize in place of -ise. Å’ and Ã¦ become e in American English and they usually drop a consonant where there'd be two in British English, like "travelled" becomes "traveled" and "jewellery" becomes "jewelry". There's always exceptions... like "advertise" is spelled with an -ise wherever you go, and "utilization" is sometimes found in British English. Americans use "grey", which is actually the British spelling.


It's not just phonetic. -or and -our go in text as well in addition to a number of other spelling differences


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 19, 2014)

Gibby said:


> The American spelling is lazy and chooses to cut corners.
> 
> The British one requires a little more thought and effort.
> 
> Pick the one that you feel better represents yourself.



Brittish spelling is absurd.
American spelling is also absurd, but slightly more predictably so.
You really can't go wrong. If you can't decide, make your own rules. It worked for the Bard, so why not?

You don't like that situation? Then learn a sensible language, like Latin. Also, tell your school to buy new books.


----------



## funky3000 (Aug 20, 2014)

When the hell did I get 10+ cuts on my ring finger?

Screw that, why do my fingers have so many cuts in the first place?

Maybe its all the boxes I glue flyers to at Little Caesars. Because I don't remember brushing my hand on any knives, at least not that much.


----------



## Ayattar (Aug 20, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Oh. You mean like sucking dick on the casting couch? And in Poland no less. Must be like having to lick Romanian sausage. >.>



Let's not go to the extremes please 



jtrekkie said:


> Then learn a sensible language, like Latin.



Very sensible language where every word has at least dozen of meanings


----------



## BRN (Aug 20, 2014)

http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/lojban.png


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 20, 2014)

I don't get why FA's "don't discuss things that are illegal in VA" only apply to certain things. Gay marriage is illegal in Virginia right now, yet people talk about it a lot.


----------



## Sar (Aug 20, 2014)

Calemeyr said:


> I don't get why FA's "don't discuss things that are illegal in VA" only apply to certain things. Gay marriage is illegal in Virginia right now, yet people talk about it a lot.



Something tells me this only seemed a quick fix that wasn't thought through.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 20, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I'm sure she did.
> 
> And really, hitting on someone can make the workplace uncomfortable and I don't really know how many places you've worked at where management condones inappropriate jokes but all of mine made it clear that's harassment.



It happened to someone I work with. It made us both feel very uncomfortable. We would have said something to him if we didn't both have a job riding on the line. 

There -is- a reason why I dress like a man.


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 20, 2014)

Gibby said:


> OH MY GOD... SEXUAL HARASSMENT IS BAD AND WRONG!!!
> 
> DID YOU KNOW SEXUAL HARASSMENT IS BAD AND WRONG???
> 
> ...


I couldn't say the are or are not working, however when people are educated, it gives them less of an excuse.


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 20, 2014)

Taralack said:


> There -is- a reason why I dress like a man.



Oh, that's why I didn't know you were a girl. I feel a lot better now.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Aug 20, 2014)

I don't understand why my dad really wants us to move so quickly, by the end of the month.
Hell, we're not even done cleaning up the house yet! My sister told me once we get the bedrooms cleaned out, we can move in. But that doesn't account for the face that we only have one of two working bathrooms, the kitchen sink isn't working nor are both the showers.

And even then, I won't be there to help most of the time. Between my brother, father and mother's jobs, my sister and I going to school starting next week, and my marching band practices and football games, I don't know when any of us will even find TIME to clean.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 20, 2014)

Gibby said:


> The American spelling is lazy and chooses to cut corners.
> 
> The British one requires a little more thought and effort.
> 
> Pick the one that you feel better represents yourself.


Then you got words like Tires and Tyres.  That one confused the hell out of me.


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Aug 20, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I don't understand why my dad really wants us to move so quickly, by the end of the month.



Maybe he wants to get out before _â€‹they_ find the bodies


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 21, 2014)

How and why college campuses became so unwelcoming to dissenting views. I always have to walk on eggshells about certain topics, out of fear that I might get expelled from the school, just a year and a half before I earn this graduate degree.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 21, 2014)

Dreaming said:


> Americans use "grey", which is actually the British spelling.



Good god I hate those words. I actively avoid them because the amount of usage changed every year. 



Ayattar said:


> Very sensible language where every word has at least dozen of meanings



I agree with this. My friend tried to teach me Latin...not happening. 

The only american words I use that I can think of the top of my head is realize (realise), analyze (analyise), and check (cheque). Can't we just have one spelling for the words? That would make things so much easier and I would stop failing my spelling tests. :V


----------



## BRN (Aug 21, 2014)

Analyse, sorry. 

Speaking of, though, one thing I don't understand; my tastes. I'll crush on somebody or something hardcore for a day or two, then suddenly lose interest like I never had a liking for 'em. Hey, body, wanna get laid? Quit searching for new targets by night three. This shit happens on and offline. :â™¢


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 21, 2014)

Maybe if you didn't refer to them as "targets" might help XD


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 21, 2014)

BRN said:


> Analyse, sorry.
> 
> Speaking of, though, one thing I don't understand; my tastes. I'll crush on somebody or something hardcore for a day or two, then suddenly lose interest like I never had a liking for 'em. Hey, body, wanna get laid? Quit searching for new targets by night three. This shit happens on and offline. :â™¢



Thanks for correcting me.

Anyway, I know that feeling. Happens when I find out my crush is dating someone. Everything just goes back to normal.


----------



## Ayattar (Aug 21, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> I agree with this. My friend tried to teach me Latin...not happening.



I'm using (medevial, it's a bit different than classic) latin on the daily basis (hard not to when your source is called_ Epistolae pontificae ad Concilium florentinum spectantes. Epistolae pontificiae de rebus in Concilio florentino annis 1438-1439 gestis_), but that doesn't mean that I'd be able to speak it. Latin is dead and passive language, thus I'm only translating from it, not to it. But it helps me greatly in undestanding italian, french, spanish and romanian. Thanks to that I can take a book written in that languages and more or less (with the help of english, a bit of french and slavic languages) understand it without the help of google translate (like _RÃ©gestes des dÃ©libÃ©rations du SÃ©nat de Venise concernant la Romanie_ or _Ciriaco d'Ancona e le crociata contro i Turchi)
_


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 21, 2014)

I envy your linguistic ability.


----------



## Ayattar (Aug 21, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I envy your linguistic ability.



Well, it sucks to be born in anglosphere. It means you have -1 to the known languages from the start.

Apart from my own language
In primary school I had russian (3 years)
In secondary school russian (3) english (3) and german (2)
In high school english (3) french (3) and latin (2)
And on the studies english (2) old church slavonic (2) latin (4) and several delegations to Russia

And I still need turkish and greek badly, because I can't endlessly ask my friends to translate things that I need. On the other hand... I don't really know if I want to go on PhD, so most probably I'll end with those.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 21, 2014)

I feel like we anglosphere people are just excess humans. On average our most significant achievement is a big carbon footprint.


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 21, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I feel like we anglosphere people are just excess humans. On average our most significant achievement is a big carbon footprint.



Do you joke? There are no excess humans. The anglosphere peoples have made deserts bloom. Fallowfox, we have discovered beauty.


----------



## Feste (Aug 21, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Do you joke? There are no excess humans. The anglosphere peoples have made deserts bloom. Fallowfox, we have discovered beauty.



We also created the Twinkie and Top Gear, so there is that.


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 21, 2014)

How stress effects people so varyingly. When I get stressed, I want to do something entertaining for a bit, possibly have some sexual fun, and then get back to my life. When my girlfriend gets stressed, it seems like that's not going to happen, at all ever, again.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 21, 2014)

Why adult furries get so excited over animated family films. I skipped out on The Faptastic Murr-Fox, had zero interest in How To Anal-Train Your Dragon, and don't plan to see Zoophilia when Disney finishes it.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 21, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Why adult furries get so excited over animated family films. I skipped out on The Faptastic Murr-Fox, had zero interest in How To Anal-Train Your Dragon, and don't plan to see Zoophilia when Disney finishes it.



All of those are "meh" at best anyway. 

OT: I don't understand why anyone likes How to Train Your Dragon movies. Cuz the main character is a nerd who sounds like he's from modern times?


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 21, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> All of those are "meh" at best anyway.
> 
> OT: I don't understand why anyone likes How to Train Your Dragon movies. Cuz the main character is a nerd who sounds like he's from modern times?


Nerds have tech. 
Bitches Love Tech


----------



## funky3000 (Aug 22, 2014)

A while, sometimes half an hour, after taking off my Little Caesar's hat, I still feel it is on.

Then I reach up since I'm at home, and my hand comes to my forehead to find... Nothing.

A little annoying and a little weird, why does this happen? That feeling is back again, within the time of typing this post. And this time I am aware and remember that I'm not wearing my hat.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Aug 22, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> A while, sometimes half an hour, after taking off my Little Caesar's hat, I still feel it is on.
> 
> Then I reach up since I'm at home, and my hand comes to my forehead to find... Nothing.
> 
> A little annoying and a little weird, why does this happen? That feeling is back again, within the time of typing this post. And this time I am aware and remember that I'm not wearing my hat.



If it helps I forgot I had a nose a little while ago.
I was drinking some water, and my thumb touched it, and I was like, am I wearing my glasses?
And then I remembered that noses are a thing


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 22, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> noses are a thing



I'll have to remember that.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 23, 2014)

I don't understand people that you just meet and they immediately start dumping their problems on you.

Are you really that devoid of social grace? Cmon, ;Ã¾ I thoroughly enjoy meeting and talking with new people, but at least let me get to know you before you start using me as your emotional tampon. Otherwise you just become "That guy" to me.


----------



## ZettaBit (Aug 23, 2014)

^ Yes!

I tend to come down with the case 'I could care less' in which I look away or do other things. Stop giving me your problems.

I don't understand what the big deal is with people always worrying about what other people are doing. Worry about your damn self and what you are doing. Annoying ...


----------



## funky3000 (Aug 23, 2014)

On my way to pick up medical records I saw a chicken and a rooster on the side of the highway. So there's that.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 23, 2014)

For whatever reason...Im not overly picky when it comes to how attractive people are. As long as I find them decently attractive+another or multiple  (nonphysical) attribute(s), I can develop a crush on just about any guy. Mostly because I don't want to be a shallow asshole and also I don't expect everyone to look like movie stars and celebrities. 

It's really weird, too. I've even gone on/off crushes on FAF haha x3


----------



## Astus (Aug 23, 2014)

Why people have a bias against people who have different skin color. Like seriously people we are all part of the same subspecies, how does the amount of melanin someone produces have anything to do with how you look at them? I'm tired of people making some stupid claim that there is some inherent difference between people with different skin colors.

And for reference, biologically, a race is a " a category in biological classification that ranks immediately below a species and designates a population of a particular geographic region genetically distinguishable from other such populations of the same species and capable of interbreeding successfully with them where its range overlaps theirs", or a species that is similar in characteristics but is blocked by geographical boundaries. IE; Falco peregrinus anatum and Falco peregrinus tundrius. 

...that is all


----------



## Hinalle K. (Aug 23, 2014)

Astusthefox said:


> Why people have a bias against people who have different skin color. Like seriously people we are all part of the same subspecies, how does the amount of melanin someone produces have anything to do with how you look at them? I'm tired of people making some stupid claim that there is some inherent difference between people with different skin colors.
> 
> And for reference, biologically, a race is a " a category in biological classification that ranks immediately below a species and designates a population of a particular geographic region genetically distinguishable from other such populations of the same species and capable of interbreeding successfully with them where its range overlaps theirs", or a species that is similar in characteristics but is blocked by geographical boundaries. IE; Falco peregrinus anatum and Falco peregrinus tundrius.
> 
> ...that is all


but how else am I gonna guilt trip white people?


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 23, 2014)

Astusthefox said:


> Why people have a bias against people who have different skin color. Like seriously people we are all part of the same subspecies, how does the amount of melanin someone produces have anything to do with how you look at them? I'm tired of people making some stupid claim that there is some inherent difference between people with different skin colors.
> 
> And for reference, biologically, a race is a " a category in biological classification that ranks immediately below a species and designates a population of a particular geographic region genetically distinguishable from other such populations of the same species and capable of interbreeding successfully with them where its range overlaps theirs", or a species that is similar in characteristics but is blocked by geographical boundaries. IE; Falco peregrinus anatum and Falco peregrinus tundrius.
> 
> ...that is all



Right? I never beleived in race. Humans are too plastic to make reasonably make those kind of generic assumptions. But to be completely honest there is racism within a single skin color. I mean white people, I dont know about anyone else.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 23, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Right? I never beleived in race. Humans are too plastic to make reasonably make those kind of generic assumptions. But to be completely honest there is racism within a single skin color. I mean white people, I dont know about anyone else.



Ha! Way to be racist against white people V: Trust me. There's racism in all racial factions.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 23, 2014)

Somehow I'm responsible for things people that looked like me did a bunch of years ago and now I'm supposed to take and accept harass without complain


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 23, 2014)

I don't understand why the rum is always gone. :c


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 23, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Somehow I'm responsible for things people that looked like me did a bunch of years ago and now I'm supposed to take and accept harass without complain



At first I thought you meant a darstardly lookalike was slandering your name with bad deeds, then I figured you mean your skin colour?

Don't let people make you feel bad. :c


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 23, 2014)

My ability to sleep through the loudest thunder, but the moment someone opens my door and enters my room I jump up on the ceiling like spiderman.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 23, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Right? I never beleived in race. Humans are too plastic to make reasonably make those kind of generic assumptions. But to be completely honest there is racism within a single skin color. I mean white people, I dont know about anyone else.



Humans have a natural tendency to categorise. I don't see it as a big deal that we take ACCOUNT of race, because it's natural to people to do this. As long aswe don't treat anyone differently for it.


----------



## Kelestra (Aug 23, 2014)

Why humans tan themselves to the point of looking like beef jerky.

Human Jerky?


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 23, 2014)

Kelestra said:


> Why humans tan themselves to the point of looking like beef jerky.
> 
> Human Jerky?



Coco Chanel started the craze, I believe. It goes in and out of fashion. In many African and Asian countries women purchase skin-bleaching creams, in order to make their skin_ lighter_.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 23, 2014)

Some people want to be jerky others want to be vampires. Why can't we just be okay being humans? :V


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 23, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Some people want to be jerky others want to be vampires. Why can't we just be okay being humans? :V



Because the variation in colour exerts a sexual selection pressure. It has been demonstrated that, brown-haired people are rated as more attractive out of groups of prospective partners, if all the other options are blond, and the reverse is also true. It even applies at national scales. The darker-haired french find blond hair more attractive than the fairer English. 

The exact reason for this is beyond my confidence to assert with any certainty, but it shows that changing your colour could mean securing more sex- therefore a better chance of reproducing.


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 24, 2014)

I heard somewhere that it started with more people working inside and well off people taking their holidays outdoors, such as by the beach. Before then more people worked outside and had darker complexions, with fewer able to stay indoors and develop a light complexion.


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 24, 2014)

Ok, someone please tell me why registered sex offenders are allowed at cons or furmeets? I would have assumed that normal people would want to dissociate themselves with criminals and remove the possibility of litigation.


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 24, 2014)

Calemeyr said:


> Ok, someone please tell me why registered sex offenders are allowed at cons or furmeets? I would have assumed that normal people would want to dissociate themselves with criminals and remove the possibility of litigation.



That's most likely the group organizing/running the con's fault. They could probably keep forgetting to do a basic back ground check on anyone out of state and not comparing their list to a registered sex offenders list. Something that may seem tacky that conventions could do in their online registration process is have a check box about sex offenders or felony convictions. The registration process could stop from being completed by taking the name against a list file before completing, and alerting the con staff that such a person has tried to file for the convention.


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 24, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> That's most likely the group organizing/running the con's fault. They could probably keep forgetting to do a basic back ground check on anyone out of state and not comparing their list to a registered sex offenders list. Something that may seem tacky that conventions could do in their online registration process is have a check box about sex offenders or felony convictions. The registration process could stop from being completed by taking the name against a list file before completing, and alerting the con staff that such a person has tried to file for the convention.


Unfortunately, in some cases it may be deliberate. The fandom is a little too accepting at times. So alerting the staff wouldn't do anything.


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 24, 2014)

Calemeyr said:


> Unfortunately, in some cases it may be deliberate. The fandom is a little too accepting at times. So alerting the staff wouldn't do anything.


Well, I know the convention I work with is investigating better ways to prevent such people from attending the convention. There have been measures in the past to help with keeping those type of people out, and this has been a good call to make sure those are up-to-date.


----------



## Jay_Foxx (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't understand why people have to be born with incurable diseases.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 24, 2014)

Jay_Foxx said:


> I don't understand why people have to be born with incurable diseases.



Oh god, little kids with disabilities or severe illness is the saddest thing. it's so unfair they have to start life that way.
Also, seeing animals with problems. There's a video of a dog playing with a kitten suffering from something that makes it constantly shake that gets me every time. At least animals don't _know _they're ill, I guess...


----------



## Jay_Foxx (Aug 24, 2014)

I think animals do know. They clearly know when something hurts. Like you, it gets to me every time I see something like that.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 24, 2014)

I Skyped with my guy for 25 minutes and we talked about nothing but beards.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 24, 2014)

Jay_Foxx said:


> I don't understand why people have to be born with incurable diseases.



From a biological perspective? Because this can be explained very succinctly.


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 24, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> From a biological perspective? Because this can be explained very succinctly.



But that's how, not why.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 24, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> But that's how, not why.



...it's the same thing? 

It's not like biology exists for any purpose.


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 24, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> ...it's the same thing?
> 
> It's not like biology exists for any purpose.



They are related, but distinct. Whether there is a purpose for biology isn't a very scientific question, at least not yet, but I have noticed that some authors tend to talk about purpose.


----------



## Kerocola (Aug 24, 2014)

i don't understand, bitch. i don't understand


----------



## Jay_Foxx (Aug 24, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> ...it's the same thing?
> 
> It's not like biology exists for any purpose.



But the question is why is it happening? Why do so many children have to suffer from asthma, diabetes, leukemia and all sorts of other ailments? And why do the rates seem to be increasing? This is not so much a biological question as it is a philosophical one.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 24, 2014)

Jay_Foxx said:


> But the question is why is it happening? Why do so many children have to suffer from asthma, diabetes, leukemia and all sorts of other ailments? And why do the rates seem to be increasing? This is not so much a biological question as it is a philosophical one.



No. These *are* biological questions and some of the answers have already been discovered. For instance, increases in diabetes in the general population are clearly linked to obesity, which is known to precipitate type 2 diabetes. 

There's nothing mystic about this.


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 24, 2014)

There are more wonders in heaven and earth than are dreamt of in your philosophy.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 24, 2014)

What, so diabetes is caused by fucking magic then, is it? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=HhGuXCuDb1U#t=224


----------



## Hinalle K. (Aug 24, 2014)

Jay_Foxx said:


> But the question is why is it happening? Why do so many children have to suffer from asthma, diabetes, leukemia and all sorts of other ailments? And why do the rates seem to be increasing? This is not so much a biological question as it is a philosophical one.



because God loves them and wants them called back to Heaven earlier :3
the pain and suffering is just consequential,nevermind that.


----------



## KyryK (Aug 24, 2014)

Jay_Foxx said:


> But the question is why is it happening? Why do so many children have to suffer from asthma, diabetes, leukemia and all sorts of other ailments? And why do the rates seem to be increasing? This is not so much a biological question as it is a philosophical one.


The kind of answer you're looking for is an easy one. 

Life isn't fair and some people are extremely unlucky.

The world doesn't care about you and it doesn't care if your child is born with a terminal illness.

Simple.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 24, 2014)

However, there are things we can do about it, to reduce the possibility of people being born with or developing debilitating illnesses. For example screening embryos, or reducing the fat content of our diets to safe levels, or using better exhaust filters to reduce carbon particulates and so on and so on. 

Of course, some terminal or debilitating conditions are not easily detectable before birth, not treatable, not understood or understood to occur randomly. For these reasons there will always be innate disability. :\


----------



## Hinalle K. (Aug 24, 2014)

You're not answering him properly Fallow, he wanted the "philosophical" explanation


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 24, 2014)

Kerocola said:


> i don't understand, bitch. i don't understand



Best Bad Girls Club moment ever! Friends and I were talking about it for weeks!

I don't understand how she was able to do that without laughing!


----------



## Distorted (Aug 24, 2014)

Not to be that guy, but what's philosophical about your cells killing you?


----------



## KyryK (Aug 24, 2014)

Distorted said:


> Not to be that guy, but what's philosophical about your cells killing you?


Nothing.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't understand why today has been such a fucking disappointment.


----------



## shteev (Aug 24, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I don't understand why today has been such a fucking disappointment.



Always look forward to tomorrow!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Aug 24, 2014)

shteev said:


> Always look forward to tomorrow!



Yay school and band practice!
I get to be away from my dickhead brother!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 24, 2014)

That a film gets high critical/audience appraise, Oscar/Golden Globes/whatever nominations and then I see it and it's just a 'meh' movie.


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 24, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> What, so diabetes is caused by fucking magic then, is it?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=HhGuXCuDb1U#t=224



Hey, I didn't mean to upset you.

I have watched your video now, I like it. You're fast. That fit very well.

I've taken some time to think about it, and I'm going to do my best to explain myself. The world is beautiful.

I  am a musician. When I started really studying, I realized that a  knowledge of something sometimes diminishes it's beauty. It loses some  of it's magic. Sometimes you will hear something new, and there the  magic is, but it isn't the same as before. Now you may analyze a song's  structure, and you may think about what the composer was expressing, and  you can take joy in making music of your own. But the price of touching  someone else is that you harden yourself to that same touch.

There  are also things in the world that become more beautiful as you  understand them. I think nature is the greatest of these, and that it is  nature itself that makes them beautiful. There is a book, it was a  series of lectures given to children actually, by Micheal Faraday. It's  The Chemical History (you've probably read it). What he does is take a  simple and mundane thing, a candle, and uses it to teach them about  chemistry, physics, optics, geology, and so on. One of the things he  mentions is that there are reasons for things. I have to admit that I've  never been so impressed by a book. If you haven't read it I recommend  it deeply.

He shows how many things come together to make  something seemingly simple. How you can always look deeper, and there is  always hope of understanding, and there is joy to finding things out.  He shows the students that there is a certain way of looking at things,  and when you look closely nature displays something unique. There is a  harmony to things, the old philosophers used to call it truth, or  beauty. Scientist sometimes talk about it as wonder.

You might  say that all of this is purely objective and doesn't mean anything, but  isn't that a part of nature, too? If there is anything that can destroy  this wonder, I think that it is taking the attitude that you understand  all. This is a dangerous position because it limits the idea's you can  have. If your going to understand anything, you can't make up your mind  too completely beforehand. You always need to keep at least a couple of  theories as to how something works in the back of your mind. That way  you can look for why one thing works here, and why things aren't some  other way. That is also part of understanding.

It has been  suggested that wonder arises somehow out of ignorance. That if a  complete description of the universe could be had, the wonder would  disappear. I don't think this is the case. When the Laws of Motion were  published, for the first time, if briefly, it became possible for an  educated man to gain a complete knowledge of the universe. It may not  have been possible for one man to understand everything, but there was  nothing that happened that couldn't be understood, and it was known how  to find those thing out. Of course new phenomenon were later discovered,  and the laws were found to be incomplete. Nevertheless, while it was  thought that all of the rules were known nature showed beauty that  hadn't been imagined before, that there was an underlying order to the  world. When the laws were found lacking, nature only showed another face  to explore.

When I quoted Shakespeare you must have thought I  was trying to refute your assertion that diabetes wasn't caused by  magic. I wasn't, I only wanted to make you think, like your painting  about new ideas. It may turn out that diabetes was caused by magic after  all, but there isn't a reason to think it is. But asserting that it is  caused by obesity isn't much help, either. Obesity must be caused by  something, and it could be that whatever causes obesity is responsible  for diabetes. It is also possible that obesity changes something in the  body, and it is that change along with something else that results in  diabetes. It could be a mix of both, or it could be there is a  susceptibility to diabetes that also causes obesity. These are all thing  that can be studied. When you know more about you can guess its this  one thing (and however educated you are, that's what you have to do,  guess). Once you try it you can see if it was the right one thing or  not. Think that you have more background in Biology than I do, but what  I'm saying is that either way you have learned something, and you have  gone a little deeper. Once the body is understood, you still have to  answer why it works this way, and not some other way. There is still  more to understand, more to find out, and more beauty.

You hinted  that I beleived life was caused by magic. Now I am going to astonish  you. I do. This isn't to say that life can't be understood. In fact,  there is no reason to think that you have to add anything to our current  understanding of physics to explain life, insofar as if you have enough  time you can work everything out. It is possible that there is some  necessary property of the very complex that isn't understood, and there  is research going on in that area. I think that there is hardly anything  more wonderful than life, and that if your going to call anything magic  it should be that.

You may have been comparing me to that  superstitious woman in the video. What I was suggesting by bringing up  "how" and "why" is that there _is _a difference. That there is a reason for things, but they aren't yet known, and that "why?" and "why not?" _can_ be answered.

Historically  new advances in science have required a new way of thinking (and there  is reason for this, too!). It is also possible to extend understanding  beyond your experience. Of course it is, because a theory wouldn't be  much use if it only told you what you already know. It should make your  experiences a little clearer, and let you see a little farther over the  horizon. It should give you something new to think about, or a new way  to think about it.

We have gotten in to the habit of making  physics and metaphysics to different things, and some people even say  that the two can never be reconciled. In other words, you can never get  to one from the other. Sure, sometimes comes along and says that such  constant _must_ be this number for some philosophical or totally  unrelated reason. I don't think that that kind of reasoning has ever  worked out, although some totally unfounded guesses have been  successful. Still, the two are different aspects of the same nature.  Philosophy is closer to mathematics and any other science. It may be  that someday it will be possible to unify the two. Possibly all that is  required is a new kind of mathematics, or a new kind of science. It  would be very fortunate if that were the case, because philosophers have  worked for millennia and philosophy hasn't paid off much, except to  make people think. And that is a good enough reason to keep doing it.

What  I am asking is, where is your sense of wonder? You are alive when  nature is understood better than ever before. Concepts that were once  thought fundamental have been found to be constructed, and vital  principles have been found that seem to come from nowhere. Beauty has  been found in places where it was never expected to hide. Tomorrow  someone may have an idea that makes everything clear, or someone may  find something new and science must start again at the beginning. The is  no end to the possibilities.

I have an anecdote. The parrot is a  social bird. It is capable of producing a wide variety of sounds, and  also to perceive just as many so it can tell "friend" from "stranger".  It is also intelligent in other ways, and has been found to be capable  of syntax. If it i in captivity it will even mimic sounds foreign to it.  Of course humans also do this and appreciate sound in similar ways, but  it is more complicated and requires more expression.

By taking a  piece of wire and stretching it, it oscillates when it is disturbed. It  does this according to a definite mathematical formula, and you can  even describe how all of the electrons line up to make it possible.  While the wire is ringing it moves the are to create pockets of  compression and rarefaction that is analogous to what happens to the  wire. In the ear there are nerves that are sensitive to these kinds of  oscillations, and when disturbed they change they change their  electrical potential and activate other nerves. What's more is that all  of the little cilia in the ear are sensitive to different frequencies so  when many wires ring simultaneously all of the frequencies and all of  the fundamentals can be perceived, as well as the waveform of the sound  wave. Therefore, you can perceive more than tone, but also pitch, and  interference, and color. This allows you to hear the vowels and greatly  increases possible complexity of communication. The brain even responds  to changes in frequency and reacts to differences in frequency and to  interference in certain ratios. Some can alter the entire chemistry of  the brain.

Because of this reaction it is possible to communicate  in very abstract ways, so we have music because it makes us happy.  People also like companionship, and humans have continued an ancient  symbiosis with dogs simply because it makes them happy. As it happened,  there was a Polish man and a friend sitting outside of their house in  France, watching the friends dog. The dog became excited and started  chasing it's tail. Dogs sometimes show this behavior because of the  response their owner gives them. This delighted the man, who went a  translated the scene into a waltz. It is amazing that it is possible to  communicate a thing in as abstract a way as this, so that one can share  joy with people living long after his death. You can even hear the dog  turning in the song.

The other day, more that 150 years after  that mans death, I played his song. My pet parrot heard the music, and  he started to sing along with the melody.

It is beautiful.

At  least that can give you a view into my world if you have time to read  it. I only hope you can enjoy thinking about it as much as I have. I  want to apologize if I made you angry, I don't try to do that.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 24, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Snip



Your roundabout gigantic wall of text hurts my eyes. So I'm going to do my best to condense it far as I can figure that you're saying for the benefit of others.

"There are only two roads you can walk down in life...will you exist without ever calling upon any miracles, or will you live as if every moment is a miracle?"


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 24, 2014)

jtrekkie are you a philosopher or something? Most of the posts I read from you were very philosophical.


----------



## shteev (Aug 24, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Your roundabout gigantic wall of text hurts my eyes. So I'm going to do my best to condense it far as I can figure that you're saying for the benefit of others.
> 
> "There are only two roads you can walk down in life...will you exist without ever calling upon any miracles, or will you live as if every moment is a miracle?"



Now, it's pretty rude to tl;dr a post that someone put a lot of effort into typing, isn't it?


----------



## Kerocola (Aug 24, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Best Bad Girls Club moment ever! Friends and I were talking about it for weeks!
> 
> I don't understand how she was able to do that without laughing!



I am so glad someone acknowledged this link. -feels special on the inside-


----------



## Feste (Aug 24, 2014)

Why is it so hard to call someone when you know you may lose them as a friend if you don't otherwise. I can't force myself to do it. But I probably should.


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 25, 2014)

Feste said:


> Why is it so hard to call someone when you know you  may lose them as a friend if you don't otherwise. I can't force myself  to do it. But I probably should.



It's because it's important, and you don't know what will happen. That scares people. You already know what you need to do, so just stop worrying about it or what your going to say and call. (I know, easy for me to say.)



Hikaru Okami said:


> jtrekkie are you a philosopher or something?  Most of the posts I read from you were very philosophical.


 No, not really. I just think a lot.



GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Your roundabout gigantic wall of text hurts my eyes. So I'm going to do my best to condense it far as I can figure that you're saying for the benefit of others.



Do you work for Reader's Digest?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 25, 2014)

Guys, is it normal not to fall asleep that fast? My mind just wanders until I decide I'm going to play a story or nightdream (like daydream but at night and still aware rather than random like being asleep) and eventually my thoughts become harder to remember and keep straight and it goes random without my permission and THEN I go to sleep. 

Is that how people do the sleep? Because the people I know fall asleep real fast and I wish I could do that


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 25, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> There are more wonders in heaven and earth than are dreamt of in your philosophy.



I'm pretty sure your related to the girl from Tim minchin's poem Storm.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 25, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Guys, is it normal not to fall asleep that fast? My mind just wanders until I decide I'm going to play a story or nightdream (like daydream but at night and still aware rather than random like being asleep) and eventually my thoughts become harder to remember and keep straight and it goes random without my permission and THEN I go to sleep.
> 
> Is that how people do the sleep? Because the people I know fall asleep real fast and I wish I could do that



Unless I've been drinking that's usually how it goes for me too. If I've been drinking then I just close my eyes once I'm laying down and I'm out V:


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 25, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Guys, is it normal not to fall asleep that fast? My mind just wanders until I decide I'm going to play a story or nightdream (like daydream but at night and still aware rather than random like being asleep) and eventually my thoughts become harder to remember and keep straight and it goes random without my permission and THEN I go to sleep.
> 
> Is that how people do the sleep? Because the people I know fall asleep real fast and I wish I could do that



I do that a lot. Sometimes when I can't go to sleep I just get up and take a walk, but usually I extract square roots in my head or listen to music. It's always worked for me. Just anything that's calming and relaxing.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 25, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Guys, is it normal not to fall asleep that fast? My mind just wanders until I decide I'm going to play a story or nightdream (like daydream but at night and still aware rather than random like being asleep) and eventually my thoughts become harder to remember and keep straight and it goes random without my permission and THEN I go to sleep.
> 
> Is that how people do the sleep? Because the people I know fall asleep real fast and I wish I could do that


http://i.imgur.com/ucblGNL.png


----------



## Jay_Foxx (Aug 25, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> When I quoted Shakespeare you must have thought I  was trying to refute your assertion that diabetes wasn't caused by  magic. I wasn't, I only wanted to make you think, like your painting  about new ideas. It may turn out that diabetes was caused by magic after  all, but there isn't a reason to think it is. But asserting that it is  caused by obesity isn't much help, either. Obesity must be caused by  something, and it could be that whatever causes obesity is responsible  for diabetes. It is also possible that obesity changes something in the  body, and it is that change along with something else that results in  diabetes. It could be a mix of both, or it could be there is a  susceptibility to diabetes that also causes obesity. These are all thing  that can be studied. When you know more about you can guess its this  one thing (and however educated you are, that's what you have to do,  guess). Once you try it you can see if it was the right one thing or  not. Think that you have more background in Biology than I do, but what  I'm saying is that either way you have learned something, and you have  gone a little deeper. Once the body is understood, you still have to  answer why it works this way, and not some other way. There is still  more to understand, more to find out, and more beauty.



I guess the reason I posed my question originally was due to frustration. You see, I myself have recently been diagnosed with diabetes which has caused some damage to parts of my body. I'm not obese (although slightly overweight - by 15 pounds), I eat fairly healthy, I don't drink, don't smoke and exercise regularly by riding my bike for a couple of hours every day (travelling to and from work), and sometimes jog for an hour (on the days I don't go to work). I learned that there is a history of diabetes in the family, and it is the only explanation that I can find to explain how I got it. Knowing this, though, still doesn't answer the why it has to be this way. I don't think I'll ever get an answer.


----------



## KyryK (Aug 25, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Guys, is it normal not to fall asleep that fast? My mind just wanders until I decide I'm going to play a story or nightdream (like daydream but at night and still aware rather than random like being asleep) and eventually my thoughts become harder to remember and keep straight and it goes random without my permission and THEN I go to sleep.
> 
> Is that how people do the sleep? Because the people I know fall asleep real fast and I wish I could do that


I used to have a similar problem. I'd go to bed and just lie there sometimes for hours because my brain just wouldn't shut off. The worst thing was when i'd wake up at 4 in the morning and my brain would go "You want to go back to sleep? Well fuck you, you're going to think about random shit until the sun rises" Great fun that was. I've found a way to stop it though, sleeping fully clothed, just passing out in whatever i was wearing that day, i can get to sleep really quickly now just because of that. It's weird i know but for some reason it works for me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 25, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Hey, I didn't mean to upset you.
> 
> I have watched your video now, I like it. You're fast. That fit very well.
> 
> ...



Knowledge does not diminish beauty. This is at once the prejudice and excuse of the ignorant. 

The leading cause of obesity is putting too much food in your mouth.

Entertaining the prospect of other mechanisms is a waste of time unless these mechanisms are plausible and demonstrable. 

Implying that problems of known origin have a mystical nature is not helpful, especially if- when asking 'why do so many children go blind?' one is not interested one iota in vitamin A deficiency- but in notions of convoluted cosmic injustice.


----------



## tisr (Aug 25, 2014)

@jtrekkie To paraphrase Dawkins, I am against your views because it teaches us to be satisfied with NOT understanding the world.

Ignorance is not beauty. We can wonder in awe, to look at the wonderful view and speculate beyond, for it is easy to wonder. But you are simply seeking refuge in ignoring the vast amount of knowledge out there, wherein discovery and understanding lies beauty.

I am not saying that it is bad to wonder, the badness lies in simply being content with just wondering. Great discoverers start off with this spark of wonder, and then proceed to find knowledge. That is where true beauty lies.


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 25, 2014)

Jay_Foxx said:


> I guess the reason I posed my question  originally was due to frustration. You see, I myself have recently been  diagnosed with diabetes which has caused some damage to parts of my  body. I'm not obese (although slightly overweight - by 15 pounds), I eat  fairly healthy, I don't drink, don't smoke and exercise regularly by  riding my bike for a couple of hours every day (travelling to and from  work), and sometimes jog for an hour (on the days I don't go to work). I  learned that there is a history of diabetes in the family, and it is  the only explanation that I can find to explain how I got it. Knowing  this, though, still doesn't answer the why it has to be this way. I  don't think I'll ever get an answer.



I'm afraid I know what you mean.



Fallowfox said:


> Entertaining the prospect of other mechanisms is a waste of time unless these mechanisms are plausible and demonstrable.


Thank you for reading. I do have to take issue with a small detail in that one statement. You should say "unless these mechanisms are plausible _or_ demonstrable." What you think is plausible is sometimes helpful, but there is hardly anything less plausible than QED, yet it is demonstrable.



tisr said:


> @jtrekkie To paraphrase Dawkins, I am against your views because it teaches us to be satisfied with NOT understanding the world.
> 
> Ignorance is not beauty. We can wonder in awe, to look at the wonderful view and speculate beyond, for it is easy to wonder. But you are simply seeking refuge in ignoring the vast amount of knowledge out there, wherein discovery and understanding lies beauty.
> 
> I am not saying that it is bad to wonder, the badness lies in simply being content with just wondering. Great discoverers start off with this spark of wonder, and then proceed to find knowledge. That is where true beauty lies.



That wasn't what I was saying at all. I said it is always worthwhile to look at a thing closely, and there isn't anything that isn't possible to understand more deeply, and that the beauty was in nature itself. Therefore, with understanding comes beauty. I don't think I really said anything about speculation. When I was talking about wonder, I mean awe.

Was it the music thing that gave you that idea? Let me explain: A lot of times when I listen to music all I hear is a lot of structure and theory. In other words, I hear a musician playing when it's the music that's interesting. I hear that something like this happens to visual artists. That unless they have a very good eye they can get caught up in looking at the paint and not see the picture.

I have been told that LSD helps with this, but I like thinking too much.
That was a joke, by the way. Don't do drugs, kids.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 25, 2014)

Quantum electrodynamics _is _plausible...that's why there is a mathematical description of it. It is _counter intuitive_, because it describes events occurring at scales we are unfamiliar with. ._.

What would be implausible is saying that microscopic gnomes facilitate the fusion of hydrogen nuclei in the sun's core- even after proving that hydrogen nuclei are indeed fused in the sun's core it would not lend credence to the existence of such gnomes unless they were mathematically required by the description of the hypothesis.


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 25, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Quantum electrodynamics _is _plausible...that's why there is a mathematical description of it. It is _counter intuitive_, because it describes events occurring at scales we are unfamiliar with. ._.



You're right. But it only seems plausible now because we are familiar with it. When it was new it broke rules that were at least thought to be necessary for the then current understanding of physics and even extended it's absurd effects into the macroscopic world. (Actually it was the other way around, the absurd effects got people looking into it.) I'm cramming a lot of things together here but I think you know what I'm getting at.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 25, 2014)

Actually I'm having trouble connecting the dots. Could you clarify why this encourages a philosophical interpretation of biological diseases with known origin, or why it invites the prospect of cosmic teleology?


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 25, 2014)

Certainly. Jay Foxx asked why. You told him how, then inadvertently made a philosophical comment. Jay Foxx answered back and you got mad. I chastised you for mocking him. You got madder, and posted a snarky video about a supposed contradiction between faith and science to belittle the people you were arguing with. I became grieved, partly because of your mood and partly because Hamlet had become a cliche and I didn't know about it. You always seem angry when you talk about science. I proceeded to write that thing up there hoping to explain where we, or at least I, was coming from. I hoped it would improve your mood and we might get on the same page. It did not. So much for dots. We probably both owe Jay Foxx an apology for trampling on him like that.


This has been philosophical to begin with, with has nothing at all to do with the cause of any disease. What about the prospect of cosmic teleology? It's always there, but thus far humans have been too stupid to make any sense of it.

Has anyone ever told you that your contrary? It's probably my fault. I have a habit of getting stuck on details. I just can't help to see the paint.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 25, 2014)

... how I can just wake up one day and totally forget everything that happened over the past several weeks or months. Fuck, weeks or months I don't even fucking know. I don't understand why the brain would want to do that to me. oh my god I think I may've hurt someone


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 25, 2014)

Dreaming said:


> ... how I can just wake up one day and totally forget everything that happened over the past several weeks or months. Fuck, weeks or months I don't even fucking know. I don't understand why the brain would want to do that to me. oh my god I think I may've hurt someone



That's quite interesting :O! Have you seen a doctor yet?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 25, 2014)

Nerdy ass musician rant: triple hum guitars. Is there seriously not enough tonal variety in a basic double hum configuration? Have these people ever heard of coil-splitting? Hell, most people I know rarely even use the neck pickup, so why the hell throw another in the middle? And, most importantly in my mind, how high are you gonna have to set the action to keep that middle pickup from getting in the way of your pick attack?


----------



## KyryK (Aug 26, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Nerdy ass musician rant: triple hum guitars. Is there seriously not enough tonal variety in a basic double hum configuration? Have these people ever heard of coil-splitting? Hell, most people I know rarely even use the neck pickup, so why the hell throw another in the middle? And, most importantly in my mind, how high are you gonna have to set the action to keep that middle pickup from getting in the way of your pick attack?


It doesn't matter that the pickup will get in the way, all that matters is that it looks cool.

Everyone knows that the only thing you need to take into consideration when buying a new guitar is how it looks. :V


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh, okay. So I guess I'm just doing it wrong :V


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 26, 2014)

My cat ate a piece of strawberry, I think I broke biology


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 26, 2014)

I am currently explaining to a creationist that this:






Is not noah's ark. 

I'm being accused of having a 'devout atheistic bias'. 

Help me; I do not understand the stupid. ;^;


----------



## Fiab (Aug 26, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm being accused of having a '*devout atheistic* bias'.



This made me smile.

Anyways, how people think having only an adjustable shower hose/nozzle thing in place of an actual shower head is a good thing? I dun get.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 27, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I am currently explaining to a creationist that this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Make sure you're not too mean to him, or you'll be called a 'militant atheist' as well.


----------



## jorinda (Aug 27, 2014)

This is just a small question from a non-native english speaker:
I often get comments on FA like "Thanks dude" or "Dude, I like your art". Do these people think I'm male, or does "dude" apply to all genders?


----------



## Hewge (Aug 27, 2014)

_Duuuuuuuude_


----------



## mcjoel (Aug 27, 2014)

jorinda said:


> This is just a small question from a non-native english speaker:
> I often get comments on FA like "Thanks dude" or "Dude, I like your art". Do these people think I'm male, or does "dude" apply to all genders?



It applies to all genders http://m.youtube.com/results?q=good burger dude&sm=3


----------



## Misomie (Aug 27, 2014)

jorinda said:


> This is just a small question from a non-native english speaker:I often get comments on FA like "Thanks dude" or "Dude, I like your art". Do these people think I'm male, or does "dude" apply to all genders?


Dude is gender neutral to me. It's a highly casual statement.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 27, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> That's quite interesting :O! Have you seen a doctor yet?


doctors can't kill the ghosts. They're already everywhere. 



jorinda said:


> This is just a small question from a non-native english speaker:
> I often get comments on FA like "Thanks dude" or "Dude, I like your art". Do these people think I'm male, or does "dude" apply to all genders?


Words like "dude" and "guys" are used mostly without a specific gender in English.


----------



## jorinda (Aug 27, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 27, 2014)

I had to go to Albuquerque for a meeting. Found this shirt it a fairly normal truck stop in the middle of nowhere. Really, people?






Maybe I'm just reading too much into it.


----------



## ZettaBit (Aug 27, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I had to go to Albuquerque for a meeting. Found this shirt it a fairly normal truck stop in the middle of nowhere. Really, people?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol that shirt is awesome xD did you pick one up?


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 27, 2014)

I have to admit I thought about it, but I'm just not paying $25 for a T-shirt.


----------



## funky3000 (Aug 27, 2014)

Why my dad/stepmom think adding ketchup to a steak sandwich with cheese ruins it.

No it makes it fucking porn.

Porn. Fucking food porn that makes me salivate.

So many different foods I want and I have fucking goldfish.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 27, 2014)

I don't understand how people can eat ketchup. There's so many bugs in it... When my brother was getting his bachelor's in etymology, they had him take store bought ketchup, water it down, and count how many cricket parts he finds it it under a microscope. There was a lot.

I didn't believe him until he did it at home with our microscope. I can never eat ketchup again. ;Ã¾ Because ketchup is so thick and red you just don't notice the bug bits you're eating. Auugh D:


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 28, 2014)

When a friend asks for me to open my house for guests, but then doesn't let me know whats going on for several hours, as well as questioning me on the state of my home after I've already agreed to open it, wanting a picture of my front room to verify space, and then not getting back to me for the rest of the night. It's hard to be understanding when I'm expected to be kind and am ignored.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 28, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I don't understand how people can eat ketchup. There's so many bugs in it... When my brother was getting his bachelor's in etymology, they had him take store bought ketchup, water it down, and count how many cricket parts he finds it it under a microscope. There was a lot.
> 
> I didn't believe him until he did it at home with our microscope. I can never eat ketchup again. ;Ã¾ Because ketchup is so thick and red you just don't notice the bug bits you're eating. Auugh D:



I hate to disappoint you, but ketchup is not unusual in this respect. All of our food is full of tiny insects.

Ketchup was probably chosen for the task because you can water it down easily. You cannot easily do the same experiment with a loaf of bread, or a box of cereal.

Fortunately, these fragments do us no harm. 

This is what lives [not just fragments. Living] in cheese:


----------



## ZettaBit (Aug 28, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I hate to disappoint you, but ketchup is not unusual in this respect. All of our food is full of tiny insects.
> 
> Ketchup was probably chosen for the task because you can water it down easily. You cannot easily do the same experiment with a loaf of bread, or a box of cereal.
> 
> ...


Yeah... about that... I like cheese on a lot of stuff so I think I will not click that link... thanks for leaving me paranoid though xD


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 28, 2014)

[it's actually only a certain type of cheese that has those specific mites, but you get the picture]


----------



## Misomie (Aug 28, 2014)

Yeah, the FDA has a certain amount of rat and bug bits allowed in food. The amount varies by what the food is.


----------



## Ayattar (Aug 28, 2014)

Who cares? Westerners eat on average 2 kg of bugs per years without even noricing it.

Fucking princesses.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 28, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Who cares? Westerners eat on average 2 kg of bugs per years without even noricing it.
> 
> Fucking princesses.




Indeed. We should not be in the slightest bit worried about the miniscule and safe number of insects and such in our food.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 28, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Who cares? Westerners eat on average 2 kg of bugs per years without even noricing it.
> 
> Fucking princesses.



Gotta convert that to imperial or you might confuse us 'Muricans :V


----------



## KyryK (Aug 28, 2014)

Dreaming said:


> doctors can't kill the ghosts. They're already everywhere.


Antipsychotics might get rid of them.

It's probably something worth considering.


----------



## Ayattar (Aug 28, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Gotta convert that to imperial or you might confuse us 'Muricans :V



I cannot into imperial measurement system. Is of sorry. 2 french 4 u
#napoleon#codex#yolo#reforms#swag



On topic: not really "I don't understand" thing but kinda funny.

I spent  last few days with russians (I'm coordinating polish-russian exchange under the wings of polish-russian center of dialogue and understanding and ministry of the memory and combatants) and I was using only russian and a bit of  english. And today... I found it kinda difficult to speak proper polish  for the first few hours after their departure. And not for the first time. Looks like I can speak only two languages at once and need some time to get used to when switching my 'deck'.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 28, 2014)

Why online job applications ask you to manually fill in your job history and then at the end of the assessment ask you to attach your resume. I mean, isn't that what resumes are for? Why did I have to fill out all that info?


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 28, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Gotta convert that to imperial or you might confuse us 'Muricans :V



It's the same mass as your gut flora.



NerdyMunk said:


> Why online job applications ask you to manually  fill in your job history and then at the end of the assessment ask you  to attach your resume. I mean, isn't that what resumes are for? Why did I  have to fill out all that info?



To prove how much you want their job, naturally.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 29, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I don't understand how people can eat ketchup. There's so many bugs in it... When my brother was getting his bachelor's in etymology, they had him take store bought ketchup, water it down, and count how many cricket parts he finds it it under a microscope. There was a lot.
> 
> I didn't believe him until he did it at home with our microscope. I can never eat ketchup again. ;Ã¾ Because ketchup is so thick and red you just don't notice the bug bits you're eating. Auugh D:



Free protein bro



Dreaming said:


> doctors can't kill the ghosts. They're already everywhere.




You are trolling right?


----------



## Lobar (Aug 29, 2014)

NerdyMunk said:


> Why online job applications ask you to manually fill in your job history and then at the end of the assessment ask you to attach your resume. I mean, isn't that what resumes are for? Why did I have to fill out all that info?



The form fields make it easier for a computer to determine whether your resume will ever be passed on to be actually read by human eyes or unceremoniously deleted immediately.


----------



## ZettaBit (Aug 29, 2014)

Yeah mine usually gets the deleted immediately deal, that damn "have you ever been convicted of a felony" checkbox...


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 29, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> Yeah mine usually gets the deleted immediately deal, that damn "have you ever been convicted of a felony" checkbox...



There's one that's worse then that, Radioshack I think it is, whom is an electronics store, will cease your application input if you say you've ever been fired.


----------



## Fiab (Aug 29, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> There's one that's worse then that, Radioshack I think it is, whom is an electronics store, will cease your application input if you say you've ever been fired.



I dunno about that. That lil felony box is still the major killer on almost every job form. Just due to the fact that it's on so many (Think Subway's was the only one I didn't have worry about it with).


----------



## Eil (Aug 29, 2014)

I don't understand why people shave their legs if they aren't competitive runners or swimmers.

I don't understand why people ever started to shave anything on their bodies at all. 
Who was the first knife wielding maniac that decided some of their body hair just had to go.

I don't understand why people like hugs. 

I don't understand hand holding as a couple thing, unless it is a reckless child and you can't afford a toddler leash.

I don't understand why people like sauerkraut.


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 29, 2014)

Eil said:


> I don't understand why people like sauerkraut.



For years the Dutch navy was the best in the world because they only fed their seamen sauerkraut. Sauerkraut is life.


----------



## Eil (Aug 29, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> For years the Dutch navy was the best in the world because they only fed their seamen sauerkraut. Sauerkraut is life.



Glad I wasn't Dutch Navy whenever that happened. (I'm not Dutch anything, but still.) They did have it a lot on our mess decks and I really cannot stand the smell. It is putrid.


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 29, 2014)

I don't understand why boats are always full of semen. :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 29, 2014)

haha

seamen in butts


----------



## Eil (Aug 29, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I don't understand why boats are always full of semen. :V


Be careful, on some boats you just catch crabs. U:


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 29, 2014)

Eil said:


> Be careful, on some boats you just catch crabs. U:


*/shot*


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 29, 2014)

Eil said:


> I don't understand why people shave their legs if they aren't competitive runners or swimmers.
> 
> I don't understand why people ever started to shave anything on their bodies at all.
> .



Because it makes me feel more attractive. 

Because it makes me feel less ugly.


If I didn't shave, I would look like the missing link.


----------



## Jay_Foxx (Aug 29, 2014)

Eil said:


> I don't understand why people like hugs.
> 
> I don't understand hand holding as a couple thing, unless it is a reckless child and you can't afford a toddler leash.



Because some people are very open about showing their affection for another person, and because they are also a very tactile individual. I am one such person. There is nothing so rewarding as the touch of another person, being held in their arms or walking hand in hand. It's a source of comfort also. We hug and kiss and hold hands and cuddle for many different reasons. I don't think there is any one answer to satisfy your curiosity. For me, the touch of another human being connects me to them in a way that is impossible to describe in words.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 29, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Because it makes me feel more attractive.
> 
> Because it makes me feel less ugly.
> 
> ...



I dunno...I always thought you looked cute anyway. 

I shave my face for that reason though.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 30, 2014)

Those fake vinyl 'shutters' that just screw to the siding, serving no function.


----------



## Eil (Aug 30, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Because it makes me feel more attractive.
> 
> Because it makes me feel less ugly.
> 
> ...



Okay, I just did some research. I guess it had to do with dangerous beard grabbing in combat, and so people could be more pleasing to another. A form of social status, the "I have time to do this because I'm rich". Something. I skimmed the article.

Personally, I like hair, but that is just me. An individual with no influence, other than to make people shudder when they see my hairy legs while wearing a pair of shorts. Their faces make great reference images when I need to draw horror pictures. Ha~



Jay_Foxx said:


> Because some people are very open about showing  their affection for another person, and because they are also a very  tactile individual. I am one such person. There is nothing so rewarding  as the touch of another person, being held in their arms or walking hand  in hand. It's a source of comfort also. We hug and kiss and hold hands  and cuddle for many different reasons. I don't think there is any one  answer to satisfy your curiosity. For me, the touch of another human  being connects me to them in a way that is impossible to describe in  words.



I understand the idea that it is pleasing for others to do, and I'll hug others for their gratification, and hold my friend's or spouse's hand or link arms. I just don't like it. I'm not very touchy feely offline... I am someone that likes to touch things, however, to learn about it, but not so much other people. 
Mostly I just don't like the way "free hugs" people look at me when I decline their offer. 
If other people like their hugs, they can have them, I would just like to keep mine limited... especially since some people like to try to pick me up and I don't dig that at all.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 30, 2014)

I don't know why my cat is always so nervous and timid, even around me. Even when I go to pet her when she's walking or standing, she sometimes arches her back in to avoid me- although she is fine when she's sat down and all.

This gets me down a lot, because I'm as nice as I can possibly be to her, I can't understand why she's so... timid. The only thing I can think of is that she's bottom of the pet hierarchy in this house and often gets chased by our dog and attacked by our other cat.


----------



## BRN (Aug 30, 2014)

While musing over ideas for a story commission someone wants me to write, I somehow ended up on maths...

... how DO you integrate a modulus function? Say, y=|x-5|. What's dy/dx when x is 5? 6?


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 30, 2014)

BRN said:


> While musing over ideas for a story commission someone wants me to write, I somehow ended up on maths...
> 
> ... how DO you integrate a modulus function? Say, y=|x-5|. What's dy/dx when x is 5? 6?



The line is always straight and always includes 'y=x' so for any value greater than 5 the gradient is always +1. Therefore the gradient at 6 is 1. The gradient at 5 is not smooth, because the modulus function 'breaks' at that location. 

The Mathematician Euler really didn't like this, and didn't regard modulus as a 'proper' function, even though it is now understood to be proper. 

To integrate like an idiot, split the function into 'y=x' between the appropriate limits, which you will adjust...essentially just find the area of the triangle on the right side of 5, and the triangle on the left side of 5, within whatever limits are specified.

can't describe how to properly do the integral atm.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 30, 2014)

Why people whine when they get caught being bad.


----------



## BRN (Aug 30, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> The line is always straight and always includes 'y=x' so for any value greater than 5 the gradient is always +1. Therefore the gradient at 6 is 1. The gradient at 5 is not smooth, because the modulus function 'breaks' at that location.
> 
> The Mathematician Euler really didn't like this, and didn't regard modulus as a 'proper' function, even though it is now understood to be proper.
> 
> ...



So essentially, for the purposes of integration, the line would be modelled as two lines, each of which have a terminus at 5,0? That makes an awful lot of sense. 'preciated.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 30, 2014)

BRN said:


> So essentially, for the purposes of integration, the line would be modelled as two lines, each of which have a terminus at 5,0? That makes an awful lot of sense. 'preciated.



I mean...if you're doing it properly [to get a function, rather than a number], then probably not, but it is august and I am very lazy. 

I think things like this actually begin to hint at the existence of complex numbers.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Aug 30, 2014)

I don't understand this math.
*goes to factor numbers and such for Algebra class*


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 30, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I don't understand this math.
> *goes to factor numbers and such for Algebra class*



I don't need math for art!
*fails math and fails college*
FUCK!


----------



## jffry890 (Aug 30, 2014)

Littlerock said:


> Fucking, _magnets_.
> 
> *[USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST]*



My sides!


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 30, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I don't understand this math.
> *goes to factor numbers and such for Algebra class*



As you are 17, it is likely that you will be taught this maths very soon. Differentiation and Integration will become very familiar to you.


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 30, 2014)

Why the hell does the temperature of the apartment go up by 10 degrees when the sun starts to god down, seriously! I guess I'm going to have to install black out shades rather soon.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Aug 30, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> As you are 17, it is likely that you will be taught this maths very soon. Differentiation and Integration will become very familiar to you.



Ok =w=
I dunno why I'd need it though, I'm going to major in music..


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 30, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Ok =w=
> I dunno why I'd need it though, I'm going to major in music..



Calculus is very useful in a bunch of stuffs, but if you go into a career which doesn't use it, then having a qualification which shows you can do it still shouts 'I have a big juicy brain that can even understand calculus, hire me!'


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 30, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Calculus is very useful in a bunch of stuffs, but if you go into a career which doesn't use it, then having a qualification which shows you can do it still shouts 'I have a big juicy brain that can even understand calculus, hire me!'



Be that as it may~ lets be honest here. The majority of the things taught in general education degree requirements are not useful to people's actual jobs in most professions. It's there so they can wring more money out of students because education has become a big business.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Aug 30, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Calculus is very useful in a bunch of stuffs, but if you go into a career which doesn't use it, then having a qualification which shows you can do it still shouts 'I have a big juicy brain that can even understand calculus, hire me!'



That sounds slightly dirty, but I get it.


----------



## BRN (Aug 30, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Be that as it may~ lets be honest here. The majority of the things taught in general education degree requirements are not useful to people's actual jobs in most professions. It's there so they can wring more money out of students because education has become a big business.



That's one perspective.

Going into education with the idea of it being 'useful' would probably lead ya' to that point of view. Truth is, learning the abstract rules of math is like learning the laws of physics - you rarely need to use it, ever. It's just that the additional understanding of the world is terrifically eye-opening in all aspects of everything.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 30, 2014)

BRN said:


> That's one perspective.
> 
> Going into education with the idea of it being 'useful' would probably lead ya' to that point of view. Truth is, learning the abstract rules of math is like learning the laws of physics - you rarely need to use it, ever. It's just that the additional understanding of the world is terrifically eye-opening in all aspects of everything.



I'm not saying that the knowledge isn't nice to have~ but most people are not getting degrees for personal enrichment. They're doing it to learn a specific profession and job skills. So having these extraneous courses made mandatory is a pretty cheap money grab if you ask me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 30, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Be that as it may~ lets be honest here. The majority of the things taught in general education degree requirements are not useful to people's actual jobs in most professions. It's there so they can wring more money out of students because education has become a big business.



We don't have general degree requirements here, so I have no idea.



GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I'm not saying that the knowledge isn't  nice to have~ but most people are not getting degrees for personal  enrichment. They're doing it to learn a specific profession and job  skills. So having these extraneous courses made mandatory is a pretty  cheap money grab if you ask me.



_No_, that's what apprenticeships are for. 

University degrees are for academic purpose, which necessitates that eye-opening wonder-brain kind of content.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 30, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> We don't have general degree requirements here, so I have no idea.



Then I am extremely envious of you.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 30, 2014)

Essentially degrees without any calculus in them are of dubious quality. Even language degrees should have it, in case people decide to go into linguistic sciences where they will need to compare rates of change in the use of words and such.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 30, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Essentially degrees without any calculus in them are of dubious quality.



I was about to say something about the soft sciences and art majors.... but then I thought better of it. You're right~ all degrees actually worth something do require calculus


----------



## tisr (Aug 31, 2014)

BRN said:


> While musing over ideas for a story commission someone wants me to write, I somehow ended up on maths...
> 
> ... how DO you integrate a modulus function? Say, y=|x-5|. What's dy/dx when x is 5? 6?



 Basically, to integrate any modulus function, separate them into piecewise functions and integrate them separately. In this case, -âˆž<x<5 and 5<x<âˆž



FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I don't understand this math.
> *goes to factor numbers and such for Algebra class*





Fallowfox said:


> As you are 17, it is likely that you will be taught this maths very soon. Differentiation and Integration will become very familiar to you.



Wait, when do people learn calculus in the American math syllabus?


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 31, 2014)

I have to confess I thought people learned calculus a lot earlier than 17. I learned numerical eejit integration when I was doing math GCSE, which I finished when I was either 14 or 15, and then did proper integration of functions after that.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 31, 2014)

BRN said:


> That's one perspective.
> 
> Going into education with the idea of it being 'useful' would probably lead ya' to that point of view. Truth is, learning the abstract rules of math is like learning the laws of physics - you rarely need to use it, ever. It's just that the additional understanding of the world is terrifically eye-opening in all aspects of everything.



I used math and physics (especially physics) to get a great degree =3. If that degree tips me over into med school, I will literally owe my career to physics (although I studied biology)


----------



## Feste (Aug 31, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I'm not saying that the knowledge isn't nice to have~ but most people are not getting degrees for personal enrichment. They're doing it to learn a specific profession and job skills. So having these extraneous courses made mandatory is a pretty cheap money grab if you ask me.



I wouldn't necessarily agree with this. One, it does help to make a student a more well-rounded person, and even if it just leaves to cocktail talk it helps having a different perspective on subjects and seeing how your knowledge applies to them. Well-roundedness is a major reason why academia came about, and even at places like MIT it is pretty central to their goal. Two, it can help influence a person on their major decision. I'm pretty sure that if I had done my sci gen-ed requirement earlier, I may have ended up doing computer science rather than economics as my major. Then again, I'm not sure I'd have the patience for that, but you never know.

I do agree about the calculus thing though, excluding psychology which is a bullshit major at this point from what I've seen. I admit I went lazy with economics, then again the economics/business major is probably best for job prospects outside of engineering and computer science (although I'm almost wondering if computer science will become oversaturated within a few years considering recent market flags that the developer market might be reaching its peak...), unless you really want to be an ER doctor. Also, if you're very rich, these rules don't apply to you.


----------



## Ayattar (Aug 31, 2014)

Why people don't have contact data in their wallets - phone number, mail, whatever

Friday night at a huge party (afterparty at the end of our working season) I found a wallet. Guy who lost it was kind of lucky, cause data in the identity card matched the place where this guy actually lives, but before I managed to find his place and give it back to him (and before that I went back to my home and went to sleep) he managed to block his credit card and everything else. Well, that wasn't much of a problem because all it takes to unblock them is going to a bank but the worst was that he had ID, driving license, city card, student ID and military book in his wallet, so all of his identity documents and that meant a lot of problems (wasted time) in various offices. Not to mention being grounded (driving license, city card and money)

And as I said, he was lucky that data in the ID matched his actual place of living. Because for example I have different data in every single Identification document and and every single one is outdated. If I was in his place and didn't have any contact information in my wallet it would take at least a month (afaik our administrative procedures) to get it back through the lost and found office.

So...

1: Not every lost thing have been stolen
2: Put a contact data (phone, mail, even facebook or whatever) in a visible place in your wallet. That would save a lot of time for eventual finder (took me 2 hours to get to his place from my home, literally the other end of the town and I didn't even know if the guy was living there or was home) and a lot of problems to you (unblocking all IDs et cetera).


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Aug 31, 2014)

tisr said:


> Wait, when do people learn calculus in the American math syllabus?



Well, I my school, senior students can do like, four or five things with math:
If they took a Math Models class(basically a review of Algebra I) then they MUST take an Algebra II class.
If they took Algebra II last year, then they must take either Pre-Calculus or College Algebra(a college class for both high school and college credits).
If they took College Algebra last year(because they took Algebra I in Middle school), then they take Calculus.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 31, 2014)

_Everyone _should take calculus. Not doing any calculus is like studying English but not studying any Shakespeare.


----------



## Feste (Aug 31, 2014)

I've always wondered, I got away with just taking Calc A, does Calc B have anything that's really that important? Always thought I should have taken Linear Algebra, too, if only to be able to delve more into econometrics.


----------



## funky3000 (Aug 31, 2014)

I took precalculus in my junior year, so I had every opportunity to take calculus. But I decided to get into the computer field more in depth instead, especially since it counted as both an elective and a math credit. Same with accounting and financing, so I can do personal accounting if I need to. They also led to some pretty good life changing experiences.

One class I had already taken (was planning to review and refine my skills) so it wouldn't have counted in my credits, so I was given the option of stats, or half year of drawing and painting and half year of psychology. I was tired of math classes, and I heard several reviews that stats was a drag. I chose art and psychology because I wanted to get a bit more refined in my art (which worked <3) and heard good reviews about psychology. And since that class generally revolved around opinions, I felt I would do great there, especially since I am a very opinionated individual.

If I need full calculus, there's college. But even then, precalculus was a total drag and I wanted to slit my throat several times.


----------



## Kosdu (Aug 31, 2014)

I don't understand why we focus on things I consider useless in our schools rather than teaching critical thinking, as such:

-Up until around the 9th grade, all history is amerikun history, and nothing usefull. I'm okay with learning about the vietnam war, I'm okay with learning about the civil rights movement. 

I am not okay with them teaching watered down versions of the early early US history. None of the history they teach is relevant to todays society... Why teach it year after year?

I don't care about the "founding fathers", I don't care about the war with the british, and frankly I wouldn't give a shit if our constitution was used as toilet paper.

I do care about the atrocities "revered presidents" committed, I do care that a homocidal bigot who did all but destroy a people is left on our money. 

...


Fallow, how is calculus useful and what is it used for?

I have never taken it, and am interested to hear your side of it.


This is an unpopular opinion, but I'll tack it on because I don't see how people can be so blind as to see light from a distant star and think if they go to that star, they will go back in time.

Time does not exist.
There is no grand universal clock, there is no record keeping of events, there is no possibility of time travel because such a notion ignorantly assumes that time does indeed exist.

Change exists, motion, being. It is not recorded, it simply exists as is with the anything but the present being for all intents and purposes unable to exist in any form.

I don't understand how people can spend days and weeks and years coming up with solutions and theories so absurdly disproportionate to the question at hand.

Example: 
Q: What if there were other realities and such, crazy idea right?
A: There are infinite cosmic realities, shit with strings, and holy fuck this isn't just acid is it?



One last thing I find utterly mad:

Why people don't turn their minds from such mad theories to the study of the most unexplained and omni-present force in the entire universe: Gravity.

It's not an idea, it's a well documented and ever present phenomenon that affects every single molecule in the entire universe.

Study that. Learn why exactly that happens.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 31, 2014)

In previous encounters Americans have told me they vote for a specific party because of the way it was presented in their History lessons about early US History...In spite of the fact that the dominant political parties have changed considerably since this time. ._. 


Calculus deals with rates of change, so it is useful for describing or making predictions about things which change over time. That means it is useful for pretty much everything ever, from designing aircraft to predicting the spread of an infection through a population, or determining how much fishing will constitute over-fishing, or making predictions about how well your bank is doing and so on and so on. Calculus is of particular interest in the Physical Sciences, though. 


I'm going to assert that time _does _exist, but that its rate of flow is not equal everywhere. It's like looking at a mountain range, which is all lump and bumpy, and saying that the lumps and bumps mean that rock doesn't exist.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 31, 2014)

Calculus is something I can't wrap my head around, making me want to beat it against something instead. Since I've consistently done horribly in any mathematics course past introductory algebra, I'm not surprised.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 31, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Calculus is something I can't wrap my head around, making me want to beat it against something instead. Since I've consistently done horribly in any mathematics course past introductory algebra, I'm not surprised.



Have you approached it through physics? 

It clarifies it very much. 

For example, if displacement/distance as time changes is your function, then velocity is the slope of the curve. 

If you draw a graph of velocity over time, then the slope at any point on the curve is acceleration. 

It is very simple and satisfying, and a whole bunch of the equations of motion pop out as you muck about, lending a better understanding.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Aug 31, 2014)

I don't understand what's going on.
I just want to play music ._.


----------



## Kosdu (Aug 31, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> In previous encounters Americans have told me they vote for a specific party because of the way it was presented in their History lessons about early US History...In spite of the fact that the dominant political parties have changed considerably since this time. ._.
> 
> 
> Calculus deals with rates of change, so it is useful for describing or making predictions about things which change over time. That means it is useful for pretty much everything ever, from designing aircraft to predicting the spread of an infection through a population, or determining how much fishing will constitute over-fishing, or making predictions about how well your bank is doing and so on and so on. Calculus is of particular interest in the Physical Sciences, though.
> ...



It does sound useful, I'm not going to deny that.

But I want to talk about time.

I'm not talking about change, I'm talking about the idea that there is anything, any other time than what is now. 
I don't believe there is, or there ever could be.

If you do believe in such, I would like to hear your view on it because you are, to be frank, a forthright and clear thinking individual.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 31, 2014)

Kosdu said:


> It does sound useful, I'm not going to deny that.
> 
> But I want to talk about time.
> 
> ...




Why does time not have meaning to you? 

To me, time is a dimension of Minkowski space, which manifests to me as a flitting moment, but is actually a much stranger sort of fabric.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 31, 2014)

Time can be expressed through equations, therefore it is mathmatically proven. Time is fascinating as it slows down the faster an object goes. Say you are in a rocket that is traveling near the speed of light. Your Earth friends will age but you'd barely age at all after returning. It suggests that time only moves forward and that forwards time travel is possible but backwards is not. This concept definitely was the hardest I had to learn while in physics (hardest as in wrapping my brain around it because of how si-fi it sounded at the time). Oh yeah! On the everyone should learn calculus thing, I believe the same for the sciences. Especially physics, biology, anatomy, chemistry, and environmental. I believe it's important for people to understand how the Earth works and the basics of life. I'm also incredibly disgusted when I see pseudo-science. Just no.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 31, 2014)

It should be stated that Relativistic physics does not suggest time can only go forwards and that, at the quantum scale, it is possible to describe some particles as possessing backwards time. 

For instance, the positron can be viewed as an electron which is traveling in the opposite direction in time as a regular electron. 

Why time moves forward at the macro-scale is another matter.


----------



## Kosdu (Aug 31, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Time can be expressed through equations, therefore it is mathmatically proven. Time is fascinating as it slows down the faster an object goes. Say you are in a rocket that is traveling near the speed of light. Your Earth friends will age but you'd barely age at all after returning. It suggests that time only moves forward and that forwards time travel is possible but backwards is not. This concept definitely was the hardest I had to learn while in physics (hardest as in wrapping my brain around it because of how si-fi it sounded at the time). Oh yeah! On the everyone should learn calculus thing, I believe the same for the sciences. Especially physics, biology, anatomy, chemistry, and environmental. I believe it's important for people to understand how the Earth works and the basics of life. I'm also incredibly disgusted when I see pseudo-science. Just no.



Okay, let me just say I do not believe if you move faster than light, you will change.
I would like to see facts to such a silly theory.

Nothing you can do will make you age faster or someone slower (in terms of time). 


Time has no meaning to me because change is the only thing that happens, and while change may speed up (you can change someones perception of time, make them age faster, etc).... You will never be in another "Time" because no matter what you do or what crazy drugs, you will always exist in the exact same moment in which everyone and everything else in the universe will always exist.


This is my understanding of "Time", that there is only one singular existence for everything in this universe.


Things change, and they can change faster or slower, but you can never ever get "out of sync" so to speak, with anything else in the universe... Because there is nothing else. The past is gone and the future is just the present that is yet to come.



Maybe I'm ignorant in your eyes.... but not in mine.
Neither are either of you in mine.


@Fallow

How could you distinguish a "backwards time" particle from another particle that simply has a different start and end?

It seems to me saying that  a particle that starts with 10x, and goes to 1x is just simply a different particle.
Not a magical time travelling particle.

Sorry if I'm ranting.


----------



## Feste (Aug 31, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> It should be stated that Relativistic physics does not suggest time can only go forwards and that, at the quantum scale, it is possible to describe some particles as possessing backwards time.
> 
> For instance, the positron can be viewed as an electron which is traveling in the opposite direction in time as a regular electron.



Wait, I thought time acted more in a logarithmic fashion; I haven't heard of particles moving backwards. Is this just highly theoretical posturing for a certain argument through Relativistic physics, or is this a school of thought with strong support?

Also, I've never heard of people voting based on the Civil War. People use the Founding Fathers, but it's more a means to an end than an actual argument. They're not basing it on any past argument, just that they believe them to be Christians, mainly because they don't know American History (which yes, is highly whitewashed, but so is much of everything, even the hard sciences have felt some of this).


----------



## Kosdu (Aug 31, 2014)

Is there any support at all for any concept of time?

By support I mean evidence, replicable and thoroughly tested.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 31, 2014)

You...can't move faster than light. If you hopped aboard a space-ship that went at perfect light speed, time from your perspective would stop existing. You would not age, but you would also not be aware you existed, since no time would be passing. 

If the space ship slowed down to only 98% light speed, you would still age at the normal rate, from your perspective, but you would see everything else in the universe aging at an accelerated rate. 

These are the nuances of relative time. 


The idea that there is only one time for the whole universe is wrong. The 'alien destroyer' thought experiment is an elegant proof of that. Would you like me to explain it?



Feste said:


> Wait, I thought time acted more in a logarithmic  fashion; I haven't heard of particles moving backwards. Is this just  highly theoretical posturing for a certain argument through Relativistic  physics, or is this a school of thought with strong support?
> .



Feynman proved that a positron is equivalent to a time-reversed electron a few decades ago. [He's now dead]

I will be explaining this very poorly, and in colloquial terms, so bear with me. 

At tiny scales there exist irreducible bits of stuff, which fritter about in space and time by chance alone. Rather than time being a continuous sort of 'field' or ocean in which objects are placed [I like this view, because it is intuitive, but it is also incorrect], it is more like a foam. 

It merely appears like an ocean at very big scales, and that 'ocean' appears merely to be a linear progression at very low speeds and masses.




Kosdu said:


> Is there any support at all for any concept of time?
> 
> By support I mean evidence, replicable and thoroughly tested.



Yes

Search for 'Relativistic physics minkowski space' for a description of time that is just about understandable. 

You will notice that this description, unfortunately, is symmetrical- it does not care what direction time flows in.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 31, 2014)

Why some people can't take no for an answer. I don't need to give anyone a reason why my answer is no. Unless I feel it's necessary to explain myself don't try to force an answer out of me.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Aug 31, 2014)

I don't understand anything over algebra.
I barely understand geometry.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 31, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I don't understand anything over algebra.
> I barely understand geometry.



You and me both. Arg triangles! You're the worst shape!


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 31, 2014)

@Fallowfox^^^

Just draw out the diagrams, both for relativity and anti-particles. It's a lot clearer and more intuitive.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 31, 2014)

What's always fascinated me is that if you're moving and see something moving at you it appears faster than it is. However if you're moving at c (speed of light) and something is moving towards you at c, it won't appear to be moving faster than c but rather just c. The difference in velocity scales (slow vs fast) is interesting. Science is weird on how rules can vary. I'd like to learn more one day because it's so fascinating and there are so many different branches to explore.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 31, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> @Fallowfox^^^
> 
> Just draw out the diagrams, both for relativity and anti-particles. It's a lot clearer and more intuitive.



Luckily diagrams already exist for this purpose:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...gram_of_Electron-Positron_Annihilation_v2.png

A feynman diagram, depicting an electron changing direction in time, because of an interaction with a photon, and consequently becoming a positive electron. 

[video=youtube;ajhFNcUTJI0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajhFNcUTJI0[/video]
special relativity


----------



## Kosdu (Aug 31, 2014)

@Fallow

Give me your thought experiment while I look up what you suggested.

Edit: I glimpsed at it Fallow... I fail to see how that is proof.
It can only be theoretically tested using formulas and can never be observed or tested in anothet way if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 31, 2014)

Kosdu said:


> @Fallow
> 
> Give me your thought experiment while I look up what you suggested.
> 
> ...



The last video I posted already contains a graphic proof that simultaneous events from one frame of reference are not simultaneous in all frames. 

These ideas have been empirically tested.
GPS would not work if they were not true.
The LHC would not work if they were not true.
The internet would not work if they were not true. 

[or at least a good approximation]


----------



## Kosdu (Aug 31, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> The last video I posted already contains a graphic proof that simultaneous events from one frame of reference are not simultaneous in all frames.
> 
> These ideas have been empirically tested.
> GPS would not work if they were not true.
> ...




So you can't explain how things move .... 
Look, Fallow, it seems to me that this whole study is a way of making things far more complicated than they actually are.

What is so awful and innacurate about saying thing move from the phsyical ways from which they move, from a wheel rolling downhill due to gravity or the insanely complex coordination of a feline, stemming from chemical energy stored in the muscles?


From what I understand, the idea for proving it is that you percieve something at a different moment than someone else does..... But that's perception, not the actual events.

How would GPS and internet be affected?
Just because you see something on the internet after it was posted... Does not mean the they did not post it at a different time than they did. You see it later because of a delay... It does nothing, nothing to prove different times exist.

When you see this message, it doesn't matter where the fuck you are or what you percieve, because I hit the button to post it at a specific time at which you exist too.

Unless you can come up with some good evidence, by my standards, I'm done with this argument because this field of science is so mind-bogglingly stupid in my opinion.

I'll devote myself to you know, useful things that exist outside of mind games.
Like learning the different ways the human mind processes information, retains patterns of movement, and assosciates them with certain scenarios and enviromental cues, as well as the biomechanics of the body and nervous system, as they apply to defending oneself.

And I probably sound stupid, and am using the wrong terms. 
Joy to me, because I'm approaching these matters in simple ways to understand and fashion from them a reliable system of teaching.

Rant, over.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 31, 2014)

What has this thread turned into? I lost all understanding.


----------



## Feste (Aug 31, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> You...can't move faster than light. If you hopped aboard a space-ship that went at perfect light speed, time from your perspective would stop existing. You would not age, but you would also not be aware you existed, since no time would be passing.
> 
> If the space ship slowed down to only 98% light speed, you would still age at the normal rate, from your perspective, but you would see everything else in the universe aging at an accelerated rate.
> 
> ...




Actually, do we know light speed is the limit, or are we limited by the fact that light is the fastest thing we can observe? I remember there being a kerfuffle awhile ago because supposedly some Italian scientists showed particles arrived faster than light speed, but it was due to an error in the clocks used. However, I do wonder if there is still argument on this subject.

Also, I looked up the Feynman theory and...I don't know. It looks respected, but it's not the only solution to the more open-ended aspects of Dirac's equation, so I feel it's not considered the most probable solution, although on the whole the use of retrocausality with anti-matter is interesting. If only I could spend the $100 bucks to learn more, oh well.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 31, 2014)

Hmmmm. I don't understand/know if I'm on my period or not. I was oddly emotional yesterday, new zits, a leg is sore now, and the tummy feels weird off and on. Hmmm.... I think I am, maybe. Or rather my body's pathetic attempt at fighting my anti-period hormones. My body should just give up already on this period thing. Give up body! I don't understand why you're trying so hard. (well I do, cause biology. I'm humanizing it at the moment as it's fighting a losing battle)


----------



## Kosdu (Aug 31, 2014)

@Misomie

Man that sucks


@Faster than light thing

I'm pretty sure the whole reason light is the fastest thing is it is pure energy without any mass.

If you have even the smallest mass, you cannot go faster than something without, at max speeds.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Aug 31, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> What has this thread turned into? I lost all understanding.



I DON'T UNDERSTAND! /;w;/


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 31, 2014)

Kosdu said:


> So you can't explain how things move ....
> Look, Fallow, it seems to me that this whole study is a way of making things far more complicated than they actually are.
> 
> What is so awful and innacurate about saying thing move from the phsyical ways from which they move, from a wheel rolling downhill due to gravity or the insanely complex coordination of a feline, stemming from chemical energy stored in the muscles?
> ...



You didn't watch the whole video? The difficulty explaining why things move is a paradox, which results from Maxwell's proof that the speed of light is constant. 

GPS works by measuring the time it takes for flashes of light to traverse space, between the locator and at least 3 satellites in orbit. The difference in time means that the GPS can pin-point the location of the locator beacon. [try drawing this problem] 

Unfortunately, since light moves so quickly, and at a constant speed, this means relativistic effects [from their velocity and the near-by mass of the earth, which distorts space-time], which make a time from one satellite's perspective seem a very small fraction longer than another satellite can introduce big errors. 
Light travels a long way in a fraction of a second, implying that the locator beacon is a much further distance away, and therefore in the wrong location. 

Get it? 

The internet is a trickier one to explain. Suffice to say that communications are divided into packets and sent through a variety of routes, before being recombined. They have to be recombined in the correct order, and this order is determined by a system of atomic clocks...but there is no such thing as universal synchronicity, so the clocks don't agree on an 'absolute' time- so your packets of information will all arrive fractions of a second early or late..jumbling the information so that it is meaningless. This problem is evaded by relativistic corrections. 


When I talk about 'the internet wouldn't work without relativity', I am not talking about the squishy human users. I am talking about packets of information traveling at close to light speed, around a great-big massive object that distorts space-time, and between satellites traveling at high-velocity relative to the earth. If you don't recognise relativity, and aren't aware these distorting factors exist, then your internet will distort all of its information. 


This isn't mind games. It's vital physics and engineering. >_>




Feste said:


> Actually, do we know light speed is the limit, or  are we limited by the fact that light is the fastest thing we can  observe? I remember there being a kerfuffle awhile ago because  supposedly some Italian scientists showed particles arrived faster than  light speed, but it was due to an error in the clocks used. However, I  do wonder if there is still argument on this subject.
> 
> .




Short answer, the light-speed limit applies to all things. The proof is theoretical, not an empirical result of measuring light. All the fastest things are limited to light-speed...so you might also call it 'gravity wave speed', or 'gluon speed' etc.
Perhaps a measurement will one day show it is wrong, but I would bet my life that no measurement will ever falsify light speed.


----------



## Kosdu (Aug 31, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> You didn't watch the whole video? The difficulty explaining why things move is a paradox, which results from Maxwell's proof that the speed of light is constant.
> 
> GPS works by measuring the time it takes for flashes of light to traverse space, between the locator and at least 3 satellites in orbit. The difference in time means that the GPS can pin-point the location of the locator beacon. [try drawing this problem]
> 
> ...



Fallow, I get what you are saying.

You aren't saying with this multiple moments exist, but by time you mean delays and the like. This makes much more sense to me.

Pretty much if we had used different words this exchange probably wouldn't have happened.


This whole thing was directed at the time-travel-is-possible crowd.



I'm also sorry for how annoying this kind of thing must have been for you.

Nothing in that goes contrary to there being only one moment or frame of existence, you simply meant delays in perception. Not like time travel.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 31, 2014)

I _am_ saying that no such thing as a synchronous moment exists.  This moment we are experiencing on earth is not the same moment they are having on alpha centauri. 

Imagine time like an ocean with ships floating in it. The ships distort the ocean's surface by floating in it. Masses distort the flow of time in a similar way. This is confirmed by measurement. 

The movement of a ship causes currents in the ocean. The relative velocity of observers in space distorts the flow of time in a comparable way. This is confirmed by measurement. 

These are in direct contradiction with the 'only one moment' idea. Which would be like suggesting the ocean is a completely rigid body, with no waves or currents at all. 

This 'no synchronicity' should not be confused with time travel. It merely means that, just like the universe doesn't have an absolute centre, it doesn't have an absolute clock either.


----------



## Kosdu (Aug 31, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I _am_ saying that no such thing as a synchronous moment exists.  This moment we are experiencing on earth is not the same moment they are having on alpha centauri.
> 
> Imagine time like an ocean with ships floating in it. The ships distort the ocean's surface by floating in it. Masses distort the flow of time in a similar way. This is confirmed by measurement.
> 
> ...



I just have to ask, why would there not be the same moment over there, as here, always?

I mean, let's say there is a distant planet that a message is written to earth, and from earth a message to them. They both take the exact same path through the same means, same info, same everything. 

The path they take takes 5,000 years, but if they are sent at the same time and all other variables are constant, wouldn't they theoretically be recieved at the same exact time, thus proving the two distance worlds are in eternal sync?

That's my idea of the universe having the same moment.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 31, 2014)

Kosdu said:


> I just have to ask, why would there not be the same moment over there, as here, always?
> 
> I mean, let's say there is a distant planet that a message is written to earth, and from earth a message to them. They both take the exact same path through the same means, same info, same everything.
> 
> ...



https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ajhFNcUTJI0#t=39

I've already posted this, but I've wound the video forward to the relevant section. All the content until the end pertains to this question. 


Your thought experiment considers two distant worlds exchanging information under special conditions where 'all variables are held'...the variable you are holding constant is, in fact, the frame of reference. You have given it a velocity of zero relative to the messages.

Let's say you are on a spaceship though, traveling at great speed relative to the direction of travel of the two traveling messages. From this perspective the messages are *not *travelling at the same velocity, and therefore do *not *arrive on their recipient planets at the same time. 

Which one arrives first is entirely dependent on which direction you are traveling in relation to the messages. As the universe has no 'absolute' centre, there is no absolute point of reference- so any direction of travel is equally valid for all observers. Therefore the events are not synchronous in any meaningful way.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 31, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Have you approached it through physics?
> 
> It clarifies it very much.
> 
> ...


  I've taken *one* physics course, as a freshman in high school. I only remember how to calculate density, and maybe a couple other things if I jar my brain just right.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 31, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I've taken *one* physics course, as a freshman in high school. I only remember how to calculate density, and maybe a couple other things if I jar my brain just right.



http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/hbase/mechanics/imgmech/positionc.gif

To move from one graph to the graph below, you would 'differentiate'. This is the same as measuring how steep the slope of the curve is on your current graph. 

To move from one graph to the graph above, you would 'integrate'. This is the same as measuring the area trapped between the curve and the x-axis on your current graph.



If you draw a line of y=x for change of velocity with time, and then integrate it, you will find that the integral is 0.5(x^2) Just like the area for a triangle that is 1x along on its base and 1x along for its height.

This is eerily similar to the equation for kinetic energy Kinetic Energy= 0.5 Mass times (velocity squared)


----------



## Kosdu (Aug 31, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ajhFNcUTJI0#t=39
> 
> I've already posted this, but I've wound the video forward to the relevant section. All the content until the end pertains to this question.
> 
> ...



By the standards that the time, not percieved time, that the messages would reach their target are entirely dependant upon the observer... There are extreme implications.

This most simply means that by this logic, our perceptions form reality.

If the absolute, concrete, times of objects whether it be messages between planets or ships sailing across the ocean (the principle still applies) are governed by how we percieve things.....

Well, then nothing is real.



Fallow, I really think this concept is over the perceptions of time.... Not time itself.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 31, 2014)

Kosdu said:


> By the standards that the time, not percieved time, that the messages would reach their target are entirely dependant upon the observer... There are extreme implications.
> 
> This most simply means that by this logic, our perceptions form reality.
> 
> ...



This doesn't mean perceptions form reality, but you are correct that it has odd implications. For example, consider a train moving at great speed through a tunnel that is shorter than the train. 

There is a guillotines at each side of the tunnel. A man stands on the tunnel and, as the train travels through he closes the guillotines This should chop the train up. 

From the train's perspective, however, the guillotines are moving and are therefore not synchronised. Provided that the train is moving at great enough speed, neither blade will chop when the train is entering or leaving the tunnel. 

This means that, from the perspective of the man on top of the tunnel, the train becomes shorter as it speeds up, so as to fit inside the tunnel that was formerly shorter than the train, without intercepting either blade. 


This is called 'Lorentz' contraction and it happens in real life. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wteiuxyqtoM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGsbBw1I0Rg longer, on lorentz contraction usw

This isn't all 'perception', philosophy and mental masturbation. It has real implications for how machines work if they have components that move at close to light speed. Machines like communications satellites, which rely on the motion of light to work.


----------



## Kosdu (Aug 31, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> This doesn't mean perceptions form reality, but you are correct that it has odd implications. For example, consider a train moving at great speed through a tunnel that is shorter than the train.
> 
> There is a guillotines at each side of the tunnel. A man stands on the tunnel and, as the train travels through he closes the guillotines This should chop the train up.
> 
> ...



I watched the first video, the second hasn't popped up yet.

I think I understand it, and it was what I meant.

This is about perception of events from the point of an observer, and it makes sense.

Fallow, I thought, earlier, you meant something silly like "time" (change) happening slower or faster in certain areas, which is absolutely mad due to the complexity and power any force would have to be able to speed up or slow down radioactive decay, cellular respiration...  etc.

This is something I can understand, the differing of perceptions... You could say it's in my frame of reference.

I tend to look at things in the world less as an observer and more from a different view.

and just for the hell of it:

In the situation in the first video I'd say neither are correct, they need to logically find where the lightning struck rather than work from their perspectives


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 31, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/hbase/mechanics/imgmech/positionc.gif
> 
> To move from one graph to the graph below, you would 'differentiate'. This is the same as measuring how steep the slope of the curve is on your current graph.
> 
> ...


 The bottom line: I just suck at math ];B
****************
Kosdu, I think you're a little mixed up. Our perceptions don't form reality, they form the limits of the layman's understanding thereof.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 31, 2014)

The second video is actually much better, the explanation with muons is very succinct, and it happens to be a real world scenario.



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> The bottom line: I just suck at math ];B
> ****************
> Kosdu, I think you're a little mixed up. Our perceptions don't form  reality, they form the limits of the layman's understanding  thereof.



It's very difficult to engage comments about 'perception forming reality'. 

It would certainly be correct to say that, depending how quickly you are moving relative to an object, the length you observe that object to occupy will change. 

If you were to move past a sphere at close to light speed, it would get more and more squashed parallel to your direction of travel. 

If you were moving at light speed the sphere would be a perfect disk, zero metres thick. In fact the entire universe would then be 0 m thick from your perspective.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 31, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=kGsbBw1I0Rg#t=207

double post, relevant piece is here


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 31, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> It's very difficult to engage comments about 'perception forming reality'.


  It sometimes rubs me the wrong way when people try to insert philosophy back into something that's already been through extensive scientific inquiry.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 31, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> It sometimes rubs me the wrong way when people try to insert philosophy back into something that's already been through extensive scientific inquiry.



Yeah... essentially it means that whatever philosophical idea someone has, which disagrees with the measured outcome, is automatically incorrect.


----------



## Kosdu (Aug 31, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Yeah... essentially it means that whatever philosophical idea someone has, which disagrees with the measured outcome, is automatically incorrect.



Well, atleast we got on the same page at the end.

My comment about perceptions forming reality wasn't me believing that, it was me not understand our entire conversation was about the perceptions of the observer.


I was a lil bullheaded back there....


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 31, 2014)

This is the tip of the iceberg on how weird the cosmos is. 

We usually tend to think that space looks like this, for example: 
http://www.mcescher.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/E45-MC-Escher-No-45-Angel-Devil-1941.jpg 

Made of nice, equal axis. 

The cosmos may well look like that, but it would work just as well if it looked like this:







This is a hyperbolic geometry. The angle of a triangle adds up to less than 180 degrees in this world. 

...and nobody is quite sure whether the universe is flat or hyperbolic yet.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 31, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Yeah... essentially it means that whatever philosophical idea someone has, which disagrees with the measured outcome, is automatically incorrect.


  But that's the great thing about science- it can only be 'beaten' by an improvement on itself, at least within the limitations of the human intellect.


----------



## Kosdu (Aug 31, 2014)

So what are your guys' views on gravity?

I really think we should put alot more effort towards understanding it.

Edit: 

Let me rephrase that, "It'd be wicked if we could find out exactly what causes it".


----------



## Feste (Sep 1, 2014)

Y'know, I tried to follow this conversation and got lost pretty quickly, but isn't gravity a simple answer to why perceptions of time are not constant? Alpha Centari exhibits a different subtle gravitational pull compared to the Milky Way on it's stars due to the difference in...density I believe, so that would cause a change in time since time is affected by gravity. And I think we are putting more study into gravity, it's just not "cool" so studies aren't normally popularized within the media.


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm willing to bet if we could find out what causes gravity, we could manipulate or create it.

An idea I had, I'm having difficulty wrapping my head around possibility or method. Electric generation via pulling force only. Example, if you pulled a rubber band and it made voltage depending how hard it was tugged. I have thoughts on how viable a different style of Dyson sphere would be, if we surrounded a black hole with gravity pull generators.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't understand why I can't talk to anyone about music


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 1, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> This is a hyperbolic geometry. The angle of a triangle adds up to less than 180 degrees in this world.
> 
> ...and nobody is quite sure whether the universe is flat or hyperbolic yet.



I read an article that said the "universe appears to be flat at the largest scales", which doesn't mean much of course. I found it disappointing, I was hoping for escape. Speaking of disappointing, I was really hoping for a geometrical derivation of special relativity.



Kosdu said:


> So what are your guys' views on gravity?
> 
> I really think we should put alot more effort towards understanding it.
> 
> ...



It's all comes down to the principle of least action. If you want to be consistent you have talk about gravitons, which look like they just might be more than constructs in this Higgs light. If were lucky Fallowfox might show us how light only takes the fastest path locally, and how pi=3 if your standing in the right place.

Only if you have time, don't mean to put you out.

Edit: didn't see your post



funky3000 said:


> I'm willing to bet if we could find out what causes gravity, we could manipulate or create it.
> 
> An idea I had, I'm having difficulty wrapping my head around possibility  or method. Electric generation via pulling force only. Example, if you  pulled a rubber band and it made voltage depending how hard it was  tugged. I have thoughts on how viable a different style of Dyson sphere  would be, if we surrounded a black hole with gravity pull  generators.



Actually it's not that big a step from a gravity wave to a gravity beam. Or at least it shouldn't be, I don't think anyone's tried smashing singularities together yet to try it.

Right, electricity. You can actually generate electricity that way. By stressing some materials, like quartz, you get a charge across the opposite faces (piezoelectricity). Unfortunately the current is tiny and you have to keep squeezing harder to maintain it, not that that's an issue when you're using a solar mass of quartz. There are other ways of milking a black hole, though, like throwing trash in and catching the X-rays. As long as you still have trash to throw in.

Let me know if you get the gravity generator working. With that much energy smashing mini black holes together would be easy. Maybe we could make a perpetual motion device with a gravity beam powering a gravity pull generator, powering the gravity beam. :grin:


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Sep 1, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I don't understand why I can't talk to anyone about music



Are we talking like, music that you listen to, or like legit music theory? I have no problem discussing the latter (HUGE nerd about music theory), but I'm very opinionated and tend to get Fucking Hostile when discussing the prior.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 1, 2014)

Feste said:


> Y'know, I tried to follow this conversation and got lost pretty quickly, but isn't gravity a simple answer to why perceptions of time are not constant? Alpha Centari exhibits a different subtle gravitational pull compared to the Milky Way on it's stars due to the difference in...density I believe, so that would cause a change in time since time is affected by gravity. And I think we are putting more study into gravity, it's just not "cool" so studies aren't normally popularized within the media.



Alpha Centauri is a nearby star system in the Milky way, not a separate galaxy. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alpha_Centauri

We could imagine that these star systems possessed no mass, and there would still be no such thing as absolute simultaneity. 

You are, however, correct that large masses distort the fabric of space time in which they are sat.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't understand why it is that, all this summer, no matter what time it was when I started an art piece~ I finish it at 5am. It's uncanny really.


----------



## tisr (Sep 1, 2014)

Uh, Fallow, I think you're confusing the people.



Kosdu said:


> Okay, let me just say I do not believe if you move faster than light, you will change.
> I would like to see facts to such a silly theory.
> 
> Nothing you can do will make you age faster or someone slower (in terms of time).



Yes, there is evidence. They flew around the world on planes with atomic clocks, and found a discrepancy in the timings, which matched the theoretical predictions of special relativity and general relativity.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hafele–Keating_experiment

The theory of relativity states that the speed of light is constant at every reference frame. This means that if I observe a photon with speed c, and a photon emitted from a moving object at speed x, the light emitted from the moving object still moves at speed c, and not c+x.

General relativity states that objects with mass distort spacetime, which causes what we call gravity. This can be experimentally observed most easily through gravitational lensing.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gravitational_lens

This observed phenomenon proves that large masses are able to bend light, which is a prediction made by general relativity. If you want experimental proof, there's Gravity Probe B. What general relativity says is that the energy and momentum of objects is directly affected by curvature in spacetime.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlTVIMOix3I

As to what causes gravity, scientists are unsure about the fundamental particle which transmits gravitational force, just like W and Z bosons mediate the weak force, photons mediate the electromagnetic force, and gluons mediate the strong force. There is a proposed graviton which has yet to be found, and hopefully researchers will be able to discover such a particle by smashing things together in the LHC.


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 1, 2014)

Call me cynical, but why do furries try to make a living off just furry stuff? Sure it may be good money now (because they overcharge...those non-padded fursuits w/o NFT fur are not worth $3000+, people), but do they honestly expect this to keep going for the next 40 years? What if the fandom kinda merges with others in the future or if people just 3D print suits themselves? What if the furry fandom starts losing people? I don't think "makes furry animal costumes/draws only cartoon animals" is something in high demand in the work force. Many will be out of a job, then.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Can't understand why anyone wouldn't like adventure stories or mythology or fantasy or Sci fi or anything. How can you be that grounded in reality? What does your brain do for fun? Count stock market prices?


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Sep 1, 2014)

Calemeyr said:


> Call me cynical, but why do furries try to make a living off just furry stuff? Sure it may be good money now (because they overcharge...those non-padded fursuits w/o NFT fur are not worth $3000+, people), but do they honestly expect this to keep going for the next 40 years? What if the fandom kinda merges with others in the future or if people just 3D print suits themselves? What if the furry fandom starts losing people? I don't think "makes furry animal costumes/draws only cartoon animals" is something in high demand in the work force. Many will be out of a job, then.



I know a couple of big name makers make mascot costumes for theme parks and sports teams. There's always demand for that kind of work.


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 1, 2014)

This guy brought his Xbox to the mall and is playing some game online.

Why can't you do this at home? You're still loning.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Sep 1, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Are we talking like, music that you listen to, or like legit music theory? I have no problem discussing the latter (HUGE nerd about music theory), but I'm very opinionated and tend to get Fucking Hostile when discussing the prior.



Hmm.. maybe a lil of both.
Speaking of music theory, I prolly should take some classes in the near future.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Sep 1, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> This guy brought his Xbox to the mall and is playing some game online.
> 
> Why can't you do this at home? You're still loning.



What the... A 3DS, I'd understand, but Xbox ? That's a whole other level of weird.

I don't understand why some people came to this orientation program and do absolutely nothing. They weren't even listening for the whole bloody thing and were staring at the ceiling for 6 hours ! Sure it was kinda boring, but there was quite important info disclosed.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 1, 2014)

I can stand outside in the cold and be fine as long as my hands are warm.
If my hands are cold and it's the middle of summer I'll still be freezing.
My hands dictate my life.


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 1, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> What the... A 3DS, I'd understand, but Xbox ? That's a whole other level of weird.
> 
> I don't understand why some people came to this orientation program and do absolutely nothing. They weren't even listening for the whole bloody thing and were staring at the ceiling for 6 hours ! Sure it was kinda boring, but there was quite important info disclosed.



I saw this picture before where a guy brought every  part of his gaming PC to McDonalds. Or a hipster bringing his typewriter to Starbucks.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Sep 1, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I saw this picture before where a guy brought every  part of his gaming PC to McDonalds.



I did awkwardly get to play on a laptop with a friend of mine at a McD once, but that was also because the guy was on the verge of becoming homeless and wanted to keep this fact out of his mind. Then again, I don't know if it was his or the other friend's... My memory's fuzzy on that one.


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 1, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Or a hipster bringing his typewriter to Starbucks.



But I love my typewriter. It's a '50s Remington Rand portable. I spent hours working fixing it up. And I like frappuccinos.


One thing I don't understand is anal copulation. I've looked at charts before and it seems like it should break something, but it doesn't. I suppose the involved organs are pretty tough, but still.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 2, 2014)

Why some people can't take a compliment. If I tell a girl she looks pretty she think I'm hitting on her. If I tell a guy he looks nice he thinks I'm hitting on him. Then everyone gets weirded out and/or call me a flirt. 

Can't I just tell you that I think your hair is cool?


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Sep 2, 2014)

I don't understand why I'm here at 11:30 PM of all times. And on a school night.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 2, 2014)

Real_Redwolf said:


> I don't understand why I'm here at 11:30 PM of all times. And on a school night.



Cause it's a school night. Duh you're supposed to do that. :V


----------



## shteev (Sep 2, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> One thing I don't understand is anal copulation. I've looked at charts before and it seems like it should break something, but it doesn't. I suppose the involved organs are pretty tough, but still.



Whatever it does, it's sure as hell gonna happen to me

You're only gay once


----------



## Shadow_Dracul (Sep 2, 2014)

*sorry for bringing this up*

Why chew fox had to be so stupid. I just.... Seriously WTF!!!


----------



## Misomie (Sep 2, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> One thing I don't understand is anal copulation. I've looked at charts before and it seems like it should break something, but it doesn't. I suppose the involved organs are pretty tough, but still.


It's tough but not *nearly* as tough as the vagina. It requires lots of lube and practice. If rushed it can severely hurt the receiver. Pretty much the no-no (as in people freak the heck out over it) hole that people try cause it's kinky/feels good/they lack a vagina/experimenting/ect. People have been doing weird stuff to their body since people existed. Nothing new here. 



Hikaru Okami said:


> Why some people can't take a compliment. If I tell a girl she looks pretty she think I'm hitting on her. If I tell a guy he looks nice he thinks I'm hitting on him. Then everyone gets weirded out and/or call me a flirt.
> 
> Can't I just tell you that I think your hair is cool?


Because people are full of themselves and view any act of kindness as flirting.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Sep 2, 2014)

I don't understand why otherwise rational people start spewing Dark Age bloodthirst about criminals, as though torture would undo the crime or achieve something.

Even little kids know that *good guys don't torture bad guys.
*

It's weird that superhero movies are now mainstream, but people don't take in the messages at all. :c


----------



## RedLeFrench (Sep 2, 2014)

Really don't understand this so-called "Gamergate". Basically, a small group of loud-mouthed people decided to throw constant hissy-fits for the past 2 weeks, wanting "their" media to be understood by everybody by doing abhorrent stuff that further destroy the good image we have tried to build for the past few years. Sure, the industry isn't all parties and rainbows, it is quite the opposite, and the constant harrassment from those people that don't understand what is going on isn't helping. At all.

It's as if gamers have forgotten why they were here in the first place : enjoying games... I kinda dread having to work in those conditions if I continue pursuing this career, but I really don't want to miss out on meeting people I admire and sharing my views on the media.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 2, 2014)

Math :C


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Sep 2, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Really don't understand this so-called "Gamergate". Basically, a small group of loud-mouthed people decided to throw constant hissy-fits for the past 2 weeks, wanting "their" media to be understood by everybody by doing abhorrent stuff that further destroy the good image we have tried to build for the past few years. Sure, the industry isn't all parties and rainbows, it is quite the opposite, and the constant harrassment from those people that don't understand what is going on isn't helping. At all.
> 
> It's as if gamers have forgotten why they were here in the first place : enjoying games... I kinda dread having to work in those conditions if I continue pursuing this career, but I really don't want to miss out on meeting people I admire and sharing my views on the media.



Wait, what's happening? Can you link to an explanation?

There's something _seriously _wrong with how gamers behave online. The amount of vile aimed at children/women/content creators/LGBT/races/slightly differing opinions is just shameful. There's way too much justification of racism or hacking "to expose!!1", so I don't see what these people you're talking about are trying to accomplish...


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 2, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Math :C



Same. I am trying to read Roger Penrose's 'road to reality'. I began understanding ~50% of the content- because it was fairly basic at the start, but as I got further in it dropped to ~30% and now I feel like I'm reading complete nonsense. ._.


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 2, 2014)

I don't understand how people on the internet become famous. Like who decides to click on the first ever video of some randomer? How can one person be loved by millions of people without the majority hating their guts? It's infuriating.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Sep 2, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> Wait, what's happening? Can you link to an explanation?
> 
> There's something _seriously _wrong with how gamers behave online. The amount of vile aimed at children/women/content creators/LGBT/races/slightly differing opinions is just shameful. There's way too much justification of racism or hacking "to expose!!1", so I don't see what these people you're talking about are trying to accomplish...



Well basically, there was the whole Zoe Quinn debacle recently, where the boyfriend decided to act dickishly and rally people to his cause by ruining her reputation. Then again, this sparked another debate whether games journalist were corrupted... Which I can't say much, for all I know about this job is that it really is underpaid.

Also, in France, it got even worse when a satirical show decided to talk smasck about Twitch viewers and people felt entitled to ask for excuses when it was really played for laughs (nobody is safe on this show).

And so for the past three weeks some parts of Internet have become really toxic, mostly because wrong messages have been sent to the wrong people, who decided to hunt a chimera... It is extremely annoying.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 2, 2014)

she tarnished the unimpeachable integrity of gaming journalism (maybe)

it's the _worst thing ever_


----------



## Misomie (Sep 2, 2014)

So her boyfriend decided to ruin her job? What an a**. If it was someone else that decided to start the thing, whatever, but a loved one shouldn't be doing that kind of thing. :/

Nothing new in the journalism department though. They in general have a bad reputation.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Sep 2, 2014)

Lobar said:


> she tarnished the unimpeachable integrity of gaming journalism (maybe)
> 
> it's the _worst thing ever_



I know this post is meant as sarcasm... Unfortunately that is how people of the Gamergate front react. And it really is annoying.

As for said corruption or not of the medium, I've been in there for now 3 years and have yet to receive a paycheck against a good paper. Sure there are a few bad apples, but they tend to be ousted sooner than later... Then again, people in the business I've met are some of the awesomest people I've ever had the chance to talk to, sooooo... We'll see if/when I get this job in England that might be waiting for me, as it'll be in the Big League, so maybe things are slightly different.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 2, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Well basically, there was the whole Zoe Quinn debacle recently, where the boyfriend decided to act dickishly and rally people to his cause by ruining her reputation. Then again, this sparked another debate whether games journalist were corrupted... Which I can't say much, for all I know about this job is that it really is underpaid.



That's all you know about the Zoe Quinn thing? 

I thought you were a journalist.

Ed:

You should really consider googling it up and doing some kind of write-up about it if you're in that line of work. Even Tumblr hates the woman.

If you're female and Tumblr doesn't like you, you've done something really wrong.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 2, 2014)

People on skype. 

Hey 170 people!
Yeah?
Hi!
........
How are you?
.......

Like they never want to talk.


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 2, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> If you're female and Tumblr doesn't like you, you've done something really wrong.



Not quite, they still hate you if you don't follow their ideals.

Adding to the thread, things I don't understand. Tumblr.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Sep 3, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> That's all you know about the Zoe Quinn thing?
> 
> I thought you were a journalist.
> 
> ...



Well to be fair, ever since this thing happened and the fact I kinda left my job, I didn't write anything worthwhile and I certainly don't want to tread on those hot waters for one simple fact : nobody has a single clue of what has clearly happened and everybody might be right, but I'm pretty sure they're all wrong. Then again, that stuff was meant to be private matters and I certainly don't want to intrude on anybody's personnal life, because hey, the whole thing started on violation of privacy and for me, that's a big no-no.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 4, 2014)

Misomie said:


> It's tough but not *nearly* as tough as the vagina.



Yeah, those things can take a real pounding...


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 4, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> One thing I don't understand is anal copulation. I've looked at charts before and it seems like it should break something, but it doesn't. I suppose the involved organs are pretty tough, but still.



Haemorrhoids or anal prolapse can result from improper rectal sex. People having rectal sex must use barrier contraception, lubricant and take the utmost care to be gentle.


----------



## ZettaBit (Sep 4, 2014)

I thought contraception was birth control? xD 
OMG Butt Babies! :V


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 4, 2014)

Why people come to Cape Cod for vacations.


----------



## mcjoel (Sep 4, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Why people come to Cape Cod for vacations.



Because http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YU0q1ztAemw


----------



## Sinser Woulfie (Sep 4, 2014)

The fact that when you look at a star and you see not what it is right now, but what it was before. I never believed in that theory and I probably won't.


----------



## mcjoel (Sep 4, 2014)

Sinser Woulfie said:


> The fact that when you look at a star and you see not what it is right now, but what it was before. I never believed in that theory and I probably won't.


It's simple science dude http://www.spacetoday.org/Questions/StarlightAge.html


----------



## BRN (Sep 4, 2014)

It's not just stars, it's everything you see. Point is, though, that stars are far enough away for it to make a difference.

You see things because packets of light trip receptors in your eyes; which means to 'see' something, light has to bounce from that object into your eyes.

Only the information about what the object looked like at the time that the light bounced off it can be sent to you, and because that information has to travel, it takes time to get to you. That time - the 'speed of light delay' - is why everything you see reflects information about the world and sky, including stars, which is slightly out of date.

The speed of light delay between our Sun and here is about eight minutes, which means when you 'see' the sun set, it set eight minutes ago. The light from before it set was still travelling to you after the sun had actually set.


----------



## Sinser Woulfie (Sep 4, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> It's simple science dude http://www.spacetoday.org/Questions/StarlightAge.html


Yeah I still cannot accept it yet, because to me, distance is distance, sight is sight. And when I see something I see it, not what it was. Sorry, it's gonna be a little tought to change this opinion. :/


----------



## Sinser Woulfie (Sep 4, 2014)

BRN said:


> It's not just stars, it's everything you see. Point is, though, that stars are far enough away for it to make a difference.
> 
> You see things because packets of light trip receptors in your eyes; which means to 'see' something, light has to bounce from that object into your eyes.
> 
> ...



Makes me think a little, I guess I can consider it for a while.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 4, 2014)

Sinser Woulfie said:


> Yeah I still cannot accept it yet, because to me, distance is distance, sight is sight. And when I see something I see it, not what it was. Sorry, it's gonna be a little tought to change this opinion. :/



I don't understand you.


----------



## Sinser Woulfie (Sep 4, 2014)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I don't understand you.



That's not a surprise. :3


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 4, 2014)

I do wonder. Do you feel the same way about sound?
And if not, what's the difference? (aside from an astronomical difference in speed)


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 4, 2014)

Sinser Woulfie said:


> The fact that when you look at a star and you see not what it is right now, but what it was before. I never believed in that theory and I probably won't.



That is perfectly alright. Strictly speaking, until you see the sun set you are outside of that events light cone, so when you get down to it there really isn't meaning in saying "the sun actually set eight minutes ago". It happened when you saw it happen, in relation to everything else you saw happen.

But then that view gives some people headaches.


----------



## Sinser Woulfie (Sep 4, 2014)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I do wonder. Do you feel the same way about sound?
> And if not, what's the difference? (aside from an astronomical difference in speed)



I know that sound, when seen from the distance isn't heard by the time it's been made.
About sight from planets/light, BRN recently cleared it up for me, I don't agree 100% yet but atleast it clears things abit.


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 4, 2014)

Because of the whole deal with light speed, when scientists claim they've found planet we could inhabit but its orbitting a red giant millions or billions of light years away, the only thing in my head is "ok cool but it's probably been blown up by now"


----------



## Misomie (Sep 4, 2014)

Sinser Woulfie said:


> I know that sound, when seen from the distance isn't heard by the time it's been made.
> About sight from planets/light, BRN recently cleared it up for me, I don't agree 100% yet but atleast it clears things abit.



Sound and light have the same stupid concept when it comes to distance. D:<


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 4, 2014)

Sinser Woulfie said:


> Yeah I still cannot accept it yet, because to me, distance is distance, sight is sight. And when I see something I see it, not what it was. Sorry, it's gonna be a little tought to change this opinion. :/



When the lightning strikes there is a delay until you hear the sound. 

Same with light.

edit: apparently someone already said this


----------



## mcjoel (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't understand why these Exist they smell terrible!


----------



## Lobar (Sep 4, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> I don't understand why these Exist they smell terrible!



You actually tried it? :|


----------



## zanian (Sep 4, 2014)

People paying hundreds of dollars for adoptables.


----------



## mcjoel (Sep 4, 2014)

Yeah Lobar but only because they sell them where i work they have more than just that smell to.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 4, 2014)

zanian said:


> People paying hundreds of dollars for adoptables.



It's insane how much adoptables rake in when they are from popular artists. Makes me want to enter the field as well.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't understand why I need to treat my 23 or so year old brother like he's 5 when it comes to cleaning the room.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 4, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I don't understand why I need to treat my 23 or so year old brother like he's 5 when it comes to cleaning the room.



I used to think adults were mature, I can tell you now adults are also full of shit


----------



## Feste (Sep 5, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> Because http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YU0q1ztAemw



Like this one better: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvUMV1N7eGM


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 5, 2014)

The scarcity of bugs bunny prons on the mainsite. I thought he'd be everywhere.


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 5, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> The scarcity of bugs bunny prons on the mainsite. I thought he'd be everywhere.



I was always under the impression Lola was the more popular character. In terms of looney toons males, can't say I see either SFW or NSFW of them too often.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 5, 2014)

ChaoticX said:


> I was always under the impression Lola was the more popular character. In terms of looney toons males, can't say I see either SFW or NSFW of them too often.



Lola is more popular. When you find any bugs bunny smut it almost inevitably has lola in it, which I find a turn off. Similar story with roger rabbit. 

You'd think gay furries would be all over that sort of thing, but evidently not.


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 5, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Lola is more popular. When you find any bugs bunny smut it almost inevitably has lola in it, which I find a turn off. Similar story with roger rabbit.
> 
> You'd think gay furries would be all over that sort of thing, but evidently not.



Well like I've always been told, want something to happen? Make sure you have either a wad of cash or the willpower to do it yourself. Then again my uncle told me that and he was a lazy asshat. I'd say if you really want to see it, try making it yourself. Get the ball rolling as it were.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 5, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Lola is more popular. When you find any bugs bunny smut it almost inevitably has lola in it, which I find a turn off. Similar story with roger rabbit.
> 
> You'd think gay furries would be all over that sort of thing, but evidently not.



Unspoken implication: Bugs Bunny and Roger Rabbit are _not_ turn-offs.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 5, 2014)

Lobar said:


> Unspoken implication: Bugs Bunny and Roger Rabbit are _not_ turn-offs.



Well, they probably are for most regular people.



ChaoticX said:


> Well like I've always been told, want something  to happen? Make sure you have either a wad of cash or the willpower to  do it yourself. Then again my uncle told me that and he was a lazy  asshat. I'd say if you really want to see it, try making it yourself.  Get the ball rolling as it were.


_
Nobody_ should be subjected to me trying to draw cartoons.


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 5, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> _Nobody_ should be subjected to me trying to draw cartoons.



Ok now I really want to see this, and I don't even look up gay stuff all that often.


----------



## ADF (Sep 5, 2014)

This thing...

Why is it wearing lace female underwear, why does it meow and why did they give it to charity?


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 5, 2014)

Cow goes moo, Dog goes woof, Duck goes meow. What does the fox say? *breaks into dweebish dance*


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 5, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Cow goes moo, Dog goes woof, Duck goes meow. What does the fox say? *breaks into dweebish dance*



Things you don't understand: How that ridiculous song got popular. I mean really, was the Harlem Shake and Gangnam Style not enough of a dumb dance meme-y thing?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 6, 2014)

ChaoticX said:


> Things you don't understand: How that ridiculous song got popular. I mean really, was the Harlem Shake and Gangnam Style not enough of a dumb dance meme-y thing?



I love dumb meme-y music. I liked the bed intruder song, numa numa, caramelldansen, Gangnam Style, Harlem shake, and of course the fox :3 C'mon, they're funny, they're energetic, I don't understand why people hate it so much x3 I'm such a loser when it comes to that xD

...on the note of the fox, Ylvis actually has other songs that are pretty funny. I suggest 'stonehenge', and another one that was cute and funny was 'someone like me' and it helps if you like dubstep it's hilarious. Then there's a song about a vagina but it's not what you think.


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 6, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I love dumb meme-y music. I liked the bed intruder song, numa numa, caramelldansen, Gangnam Style, Harlem shake, and of course the fox :3 C'mon, they're funny, they're energetic, I don't understand why people hate it so much x3 I'm such a loser when it comes to that xD
> 
> ...on the note of the fox, Ylvis actually has other songs that are pretty funny. I suggest 'stonehenge', and another one that was cute and funny was 'someone like me' and it helps if you like dubstep it's hilarious. Then there's a song about a vagina but it's not what you think.



As do I, I mean I liked Dragostea Din Tei (Numa Numa), Caramelldansen wore on me pretty quickly but many years later I can listen to it now, Gangnam style is the kind of music that hits a good spot for me, really catchy and silly, though for the most part I like catchy with some good lyrics but what the hell right, I was kind of living under a rock in terms of what was going on when Harlem Shake was around, I got the end of the craze when everyone was sick of it, the song wasn't anything special either and The Fox hit every bad point in my music taste, asinine lyrics, horrible music and silly for silliness sake.

For Ylvis I looked up his entire song list because I was hoping he wasn't just "The fox guy" (I do this for quite a few artists too) I did thoroughly enjoy Stonehenge and Someone Like Me. I just wished they were the ones played every single day in my diploma class twice an hour for 7 hours instead y'know.


----------



## shteev (Sep 6, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I love dumb meme-y music. I liked the bed intruder song, numa numa, caramelldansen, Gangnam Style, Harlem shake, and of course the fox :3 C'mon, they're funny, they're energetic, I don't understand why people hate it so much x3 I'm such a loser when it comes to that xD



When Gangnam Style hit, my English class exploded with this weird obsession for it. Over the course of the year, the students decided that all the males (there were less than 10 of us) should have a dance off to the song after the final.

It was _terrible_.


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 6, 2014)

Gentleman is good too :u

Not as energetic as gangnam style but still!

iirc gangnam style is at 2bil views?


----------



## Selachi (Sep 7, 2014)

People who don't take care of themselves even a little bit (don't read this if you're eating).

The host at the restaurant where I work seated a couple yesterday that literally smelled like they gave up on showering years ago. It was noticeable every time I walked by their table and even lingered after they had left. Bussing their table sucked. I was in a bad mood for a good portion of my shift because of it. Fucking vile.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 7, 2014)

Contour integration.


----------



## tisr (Sep 7, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Contour integration.



I only know it by line integration, never knew it could also be called contour integration.

Well, I only know the bare minimum of this, and I'm also greatly out of practice, so you're on your own D:


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 9, 2014)

The excuses some people come up with. These two examples are on a Minecraft server.

Just today, a guy said he broke a couple blocks of glass so he could be a heroic figure to his little brother.

But there's worse ones. One guy dug an incredibly complex staircase through solid stone, no ores visible, and was digging for roughly 10-15 seconds, and somehow ended up at diamond. Obvious xray, he came up with the excuse that all the digging had autonomously been done by dropping a larger than normal poptart on his keyboard.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Sep 9, 2014)

I don't understand how Straight men comfortable with their sexuality flirt with and tease their gay friends and lead them on. Not that it's a real problem since most find it enjoyable, but sometimes it hurts peoples feelings.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Sep 9, 2014)

vaerjo said:


> I don't understand how Straight men comfortable with their sexuality flirt with and tease their gay friends and lead them on. Not that it's a real problem since most find it enjoyable, but sometimes it hurts peoples feelings.



I have a straight friend who does that.
At least, he says he's straight anyway.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Sep 9, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I have a straight friend who does that.
> At least, he says he's straight anyway.



The one thing I HATE hearing from them though, "If I was gay it would be me and you."


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 10, 2014)

vaerjo said:


> The one thing I HATE hearing from them though, "If I was gay it would be me and you."



Lol, he sounds bi to me, saying things like that. I mean... theres bromance... and then there's just straight up gay~ and that sounds pretty gay.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Sep 10, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I love dumb meme-y music. I liked the bed intruder song, numa numa, caramelldansen, Gangnam Style, Harlem shake, and of course the fox :3 C'mon, they're funny, they're energetic, I don't understand why people hate it so much x3 I'm such a loser when it comes to that xD
> 
> ...on the note of the fox, Ylvis actually has other songs that are pretty funny. I suggest 'stonehenge', and another one that was cute and funny was 'someone like me' and it helps if you like dubstep it's hilarious. Then there's a song about a vagina but it's not what you think.



Pfffft...Jan Egeland FTW!!!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Yn-oemgzlEU


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 10, 2014)

vaerjo said:


> I don't understand how Straight men comfortable with their sexuality flirt with and tease their gay friends and lead them on. Not that it's a real problem since most find it enjoyable, but sometimes it hurts peoples feelings.



I have a straight friend who I actually openly flirt with and he flirts back, we both know that we are being kind of stupid and anything we do wont work because of incompatible sexualities but yeah.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 11, 2014)

All the famous people are dropping like flies.


----------



## ChaoticX (Sep 11, 2014)

How people like on this website can exist


----------



## Misomie (Sep 11, 2014)

My brother and sister both think I'm asexual for some reason.


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Sep 12, 2014)

Misomie said:


> My brother and sister both think I'm asexual for some reason.




This is a bit off topic, but my friends all though I was asexual before I came out to them because I had zero interest in girls.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 12, 2014)

My art style doesn't look anything like anyone elses...which is good because it means it's mine but I can't gauge if it's really any good or not...my digital just doesn't look good  xP and I cant figure out what I'm doing different/wrong


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 12, 2014)

My digital is lame too, I guess I'll figure it out one day.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 12, 2014)

So I just looked up the translated lyrics for the German song Ding.
The word 'shit' in the lyrics was translated to 'sh*t'.

Also:



> Engineer: â€œThank you for calling the engineering support line. How can I help you?â€
> Customer: â€œI need to talk to an engineer.â€
> Engineer: â€œSure, whatâ€™s your question?â€
> Customer: â€œWell, Iâ€™d like to tell it to an engineer.â€
> ...



What the ever-loving flying shitfuck is wrong with these people? Are they actually confused when they encounter a female engineer? Are they afraid that the lack of a penis means they are unable to lift a heavy engine block in each hand?


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 13, 2014)

People who say "excuse me" when I'm nowhere near in their way.

Sorry if the workplace is cramped, your gigantic personal space bubble is going to have to shrink.

Or am I disgusting, do I smell bad? If so, stfu and suck a knot. I shower daily.

God so annoying and self centered.


----------



## ZettaBit (Sep 13, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> People who say "excuse me" when I'm nowhere near in their way.
> 
> Sorry if the workplace is cramped, your gigantic personal space bubble is going to have to shrink.
> 
> ...



It is the pizza smell xD


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 13, 2014)

We all smell like pizza there lol


----------



## Chamali (Sep 13, 2014)

Voting... It seems that each time it comes to that year, candidates say why they should be president... Person is elected, and they either do very few or don't do anything they said they would and everything gets messed up again or worse?... Then people complain why that person needs to be impeached?... I don't know if it's just me, but I don't see the point anymore because either we voters (as a whole) are dumb, or the candidates are good liars. Seems nothing goes right on this subject either way... It seems rigged to me... Of course I could be wrong, I'm human afterall...


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 13, 2014)

Chamali said:


> Voting... It seems that each time it comes to that year, candidates say why they should be president... Person is elected, and they either do very few or don't do anything they said they would and everything gets messed up again or worse?... Then people complain why that person needs to be impeached?... I don't know if it's just me, but I don't see the point anymore because either we voters (as a whole) are dumb, or the candidates are good liars. Seems nothing goes right on this subject either way... It seems rigged to me... Of course I could be wrong, I'm human afterall...



When a party wins, the politicians who get to hold seats in important institutions don't all belong to the winning party. They are a mosaic which reflects the proportion the voters chose. 

So if the vote is a 48/52 split, the people in control will be roughly half and half. If those two parties have very different goals, then inaction may result. 


A system in which many more parties exist, so that voters are not presented with a dichotomy, could solve this problem. However it is overwhelmingly likely that, over successive votes, all parties but two will die off.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 13, 2014)

Tantra.

There's very real, uh, _physical_ benefits to tantra, but it seems that all the "information" relies on you being a sludge-brained hippy who believes in magical forces before you can benefit.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 13, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Tantra.
> 
> There's very real, uh, *physical* benefits to tantra, but it seems that all the "information" relies on you being a sludge-brained hippy who believes in magical forces before you can benefit.



You talking about the sexual rites?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 13, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> You talking about the sexual rites?



Yeah

TMI AF do not read:



Spoiler



I am very sexually frustrated as pleasure I experience is extremely minimal, as opposed to my ladyfriend by a *huge *margin. I never find myself sexually satisfied at all, ever. In fact, I just end up feeling horribly depressed and frustrated. I've found myself more satisfied from peeing. _Peeing_.

So I wanna escalate things and give a go at male multiple/fullbody orgasm.

There's plenty of advice out there for men who cum too fast or are very sensitive, but barely any out there for the complete opposite e.g. me. The only options I have are putting things in my bum-bum which I'm not exactly up to right now, or these odd exercises/practises that lead men into full-body 'gasm.

There is no doubt a biological component to all this and has a scientific explanation behind it somewhere, but all the stuff I can find is airy-fairy hippy tripe.

The whole situation upsets me to a point where I'm not really looking forward to any kind of sexual interaction and wish it were never a part of my life. When it comes to sex, all I can think about is my partner screaming her fucking head off, having the time of her life, while I lay there bored and miserable.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 13, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Yeah
> 
> TMI AF do not read:
> 
> ...



There are condoms designed for males who desire more sensitive stimulation, with ribbed or tickling textures. If you have kinks, then those may also heighten experience, provided your partner is willing to participate. 

Hopefully tantra works for you whether or not it's a credible field, since this is sex it wouldn't matter if covering your feet with peanut butter got you off, so best of luck I suppose.


----------



## RabidLynx (Sep 13, 2014)

How people still believe in this shit: 

NOW DAT UR READING DIS U CAN'T STOP. 1. Whisper ur crush's name 2. Look at what happens to compooper screen! If you send this to 1081078197324062342.25 people in the next two minutes ur crush will realize ur their true love! If you don't satan will come in ur room at night and chop ur dick off! I'm sowwy i posted this i was just scared and watned to be safe

...Really? I thought this died out in sixth grade...


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 13, 2014)

I just realized I love you.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 13, 2014)

To quote that one tumblr post "People my age are having children wtf I am children"

..even though I'm like 19 and in college.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Sep 13, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> To quote that one tumblr post "People my age are having children wtf I am children"
> 
> ..even though I'm like 19 and in college.



I mean, at my high school there's at least 2 pregnant girls per year. Like, one year she was a sophomore. She's in my graduating class.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 13, 2014)

â™ªâ™« Been around the world and found that only stupid people are breeding â™«â™ª


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 13, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> To quote that one tumblr post "People my age are having children wtf I am children"
> 
> ..even though I'm like 19 and in college.



I saw a pic on Twitter of a family. Their newborn, the dad was 15, the mom was 14, the grandpa was 30, and the grandma was 31.


----------



## tisr (Sep 14, 2014)

This kind of thing rarely happens around here. Thus this happen more often in America?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 14, 2014)

I don't understand why people keep making location shoutout threads instead of poking around on the forum first to see if there's already a thread about that and/or rules against it.


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 14, 2014)

tisr said:


> This kind of thing rarely happens around here. Thus this happen more often in America?



Apparently us Americans are the human equivalent of rabbits.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Sep 14, 2014)

I've seen a fair few teen pregnancy stories in the UK and also in the North of France... Then again, why does it exist aside from global stupidity ? I don't know and I purrretty sure it shouldn't be allowed.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 14, 2014)

Oh gosh, you guys should see Teen Mom. It's just......terrible.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 14, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> I've seen a fair few teen pregnancy stories in the UK and also in the North of France... Then again, why does it exist aside from global stupidity ? I don't know and I purrretty sure it shouldn't be allowed.



How can you disallow teenage pregnancy? Force them to have abortions? Force them to have birth control implants?

Those would represent ethically worse options.

To my knowledge, distributing contraceptives and providing sex education in schools does reduce the problem.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 14, 2014)

One of the things I dont understand regarding young pregnancies is the youngest documented case of it was in South America with a five year old girl. 

FIVE YEAR OLD GIRL

it's one of those things that makes me want to vomit and drive Earth into the sun


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 14, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> I've seen a fair few teen pregnancy stories in the UK and also in the North of France... Then again, why does it exist aside from global stupidity ? I don't know and I purrretty sure it shouldn't be allowed.



Young girl dreams of having happy family she never had.

Young girl gets pregnant whether on purpose or by accident and sees opportunity to have family.

Boyfriend leaves because the relationships you have when you're a teen don't usually last for life, and girl raises child mostly on her own with limited resources while boyfriend has below-average input compared to married adult couple.

16 years later, daughter dreams of having happy family that she never had.

Experiments that have been done on human girls suggest a correlation between the girl's interest in babies, and the absence of a father. (This kind of explains me, my dad was the one who raised me the most =P).

It's a crappy cycle that can only really be broken by teenagers having the sense to realise that having a baby does not automatically make everything perfect, and that a hell of a lot of work (and life experience that they simply DON'T HAVE) is needed to raise a child PROPERLY.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 14, 2014)

I think the girl in question had physical abnormalities. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lina_Medina

She developed to sexual maturity at an extremely young age. That kind of abnormality is actually not impossibly uncommon, and is one of the mechanisms by which the evolution of species, which resemble premature adults of the ancestral stock, are hypothesised to evolve.

The father was never identified.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 14, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I think the girl in question had physical abnormalities. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lina_Medina
> 
> She developed to sexual maturity at an extremely young age. That kind of abnormality is actually not impossibly uncommon, and is one of the mechanisms by which the evolution of species, which resemble premature adults of the ancestral stock, are hypothesised to evolve.
> 
> The father was never identified.



the father was also an asshole that deserves to be yiffed in hell


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 14, 2014)

I remember some people at school talking about this about 10 years ago. They thought it was a Virgin Mary pregnancy and she was pregnant with the next Jesus.

Imagine, if we all had kids when we were 5/6, what names we would have given them? If I'd had a kid at that age they probably would've been called Mario. Even if they were a girl. I'd have INSISTED on Mario.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 14, 2014)

I wonder whether a parthenogenetic, or self-fertilised hermaphroditic pregnancy has ever occurred in humans.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 15, 2014)

So... Turns out I have been using my Debit card wrong. When they ask you debit or credit, I always though debit for debit and credit for credit. All this time.... I've wasted several dollars by charging to debit. WHY DIDN'T ANYONE TELL ME THIS WHEN I FIRST GOT MY STUPID CARD!? THIS WOULD HAVE BEEN NICE TO KNOW! :K


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Sep 15, 2014)

Misomie said:


> So... Turns out I have been using my Debit card wrong. When they ask you debit or credit, I always though debit for debit and credit for credit. All this time.... I've wasted several dollars by charging to debit. WHY DIDN'T ANYONE TELL ME THIS WHEN I FIRST GOT MY STUPID CARD!? THIS WOULD HAVE BEEN NICE TO KNOW! :K



Nobody tells us anything! If my parents hadn't shown me, I wouldn't know how to write a cheque (and how do I cash one wtf...)

Try not to use your debit card for much (especially for online transactions), it's safer to use a credit card in case of fraud.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 15, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> Nobody tells us anything! If my parents hadn't shown me, I wouldn't know how to write a cheque (and how do I cash one wtf...)Try not to use your debit card for much (especially for online transactions), it's safer to use a credit card in case of fraud.


It's not like there is ever more than $20 in my bank. Not like they are going to steal much. I don't have a credit card yet. I kinda need a job first. XP (I'll probably use Paypal most for online stuff)


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 15, 2014)

People will disagree with anything. There are people that disagree with the statement 'agree to disagree' *smh*


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 15, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> People will disagree with anything. There are people that disagree with the statement 'agree to disagree' *smh*



I disagree :V


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 15, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I disagree :V



No you don't.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 15, 2014)

What causes my chest to hurt so much when waking up in the morning.
I think it could be anxiety.
I'm going to counseling today. Should be fun. I hope they help me understand it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 15, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> What causes my *chest to hurt* so much when *waking up* in the morning.
> I think it could be anxiety.
> I'm going to counseling today. Should be fun. I hope they help me understand it.



Is this chest pain cardiac? I hope your counselor refers you to a doctor.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 15, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Is this chest pain cardiac? I hope your counselor refers you to a doctor.



Chest pain more often than not isn't cardiac related. Its usually esophageal instead as that runs down the center of your chest: often heartburn related. Cardiac pain is usually felt in the left arm/shoulder because it is referred pain.

All the same he should probably see a doctor about it.


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 15, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> Nobody tells us anything! If my parents hadn't shown me, I wouldn't know how to write a cheque (and how do I cash one wtf...)
> 
> Try not to use your debit card for much (especially for online transactions), it's safer to use a credit card in case of fraud.



We had that in school. Checks, credit, loans, interest, mortgages, all that stuff. Then one day my account got cleaned out (a little over $1000.00.) Now I don't trust banks.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 16, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Chest pain more often than not isn't cardiac related. Its usually esophageal instead as that runs down the center of your chest: often heartburn related. Cardiac pain is usually felt in the left arm/shoulder because it is referred pain.
> 
> All the same he should probably see a doctor about it.



Oddly enough, I didn't bring it up, it wasn't something I was thinking about during intake. However, I did find out that I need to try to pin point the anger issues and see why it could be a response to issues in the past, creating entitlement.

Physical and Eye exam are both in my future.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 16, 2014)

Whenever I have the will to do things, something unexpected happens. I was going to skip class, but instead decided to be late. Class didn't start until 20min later which means I was technically 20 min early.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 16, 2014)

Did anyone ever watch sesame street when they were a kid and see the scene with the weimeraner dogs that looked human?

To refresh any memories: http://i.ytimg.com/vi/wgQNx_aRZgk/0.jpg
http://www.seriouseats.com/images/20090430-invideos-dogbread.jpg
http://i.ytimg.com/vi/1DTR1vKi2rQ/0.jpg
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ykPzpv3a-...E/ChPVbbrFE_w/s640/william-wegman-482x298.jpg

It was a little creepy...and yet strangely fascinating


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 17, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Did anyone ever watch sesame street when they were a kid and see the scene with the weimeraner dogs that looked human?
> 
> To refresh any memories: http://i.ytimg.com/vi/wgQNx_aRZgk/0.jpg
> http://www.seriouseats.com/images/20090430-invideos-dogbread.jpg
> ...



Reminds me of this.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Sep 17, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> We had that in school. Checks, credit, loans, interest, mortgages, all that stuff. Then one day my account got cleaned out (a little over $1000.00.) Now I don't trust banks.



Damn, that's harsh, but why is it the bank's fault? Mine is pretty good for security and requires a handheld transfer machine to send money to anyone using internet banking.


----------



## jorinda (Sep 17, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Young girl dreams of having happy family she never had.
> Young girl gets pregnant whether on purpose or by accident and sees opportunity to have family.
> Boyfriend leaves because the relationships you have when you're a teen don't usually last for life, and girl raises child mostly on her own with limited resources while boyfriend has below-average input compared to married adult couple.
> 
> ...



I remember some years ago reading about one case that scared me...
About 30 girls, age 15-17, from a school in a poorer district, decided that they would pay random strangers to beget children. It was intended that the fathers would not stay around. 
The girls just thought that if they'd all have babies at the same time, they'd be some big happy family, each with their little infant, all supporting each other. They claimed that they "wanted to have a baby because then I'll have someone who loves me unconditionally".


----------



## Misomie (Sep 17, 2014)

jorinda said:


> I remember some years ago reading about one case that scared me...
> About 30 girls, age 15-17, from a school in a poorer district, decided that they would pay random strangers to beget children. It was intended that the fathers would not stay around.
> The girls just thought that if they'd all have babies at the same time, they'd be some big happy family, each with their little infant, all supporting each other. They claimed that they "wanted to have a baby because then I'll have someone who loves me unconditionally".



If they want unconditional love, they need a pet. Not a freaking baby. XP


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 17, 2014)

Children's love should be conditional.


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 17, 2014)

I've neer quite understood how the mind of a fanboy works. Frequent congnitive dissonance if something turns out not as good, entitlement over the ip, and general stupidity. I just don't get it? Are they so unremarkable with everything else in their lives that they must latch onto and follow, say, x game developer? I don't get it.


----------



## ADF (Sep 17, 2014)

At this point I don't know why they don't just make a hub for mobile phones that turn them into desktop PCs. Just have this powered thing it can slot into with a HDMI out and lots of USBs for mouse, keyboard, external storage etc.

Your average mid range phone is basically a PC. They'll run all your media at top quality, they run enough games to keep most people happy, you've got apps that do everything including office applications. We already have all the technology to make it work. There's the MHL standard for mirroring your phone to a screen via the micro usb, you could have the OS auto change to a mouse and keyboard friendly desktop variant when plugged in. People can already bluetooth wireless devices like speakers, keyboard and mouse to any bog standard phone right now. The hub would just have a physical ready made connection that's plug and play.

I even recall a company already trying this a few years back with their phone, I forget what it was called. I just don't get why they haven't standardised something like this already, you can already do it with the right devices but it's not streamlined and simplified for quick plug and play. I'm not saying it'll replace a decent desktop computer, but if someone already has a mid range phone I'm sure they'd appreciate this option. Probably Â£50+ range phone hub (depending on extras) vs price of a new desktop, just slot it in and do what you need; then unplug and go about your business.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 17, 2014)

ADF said:


> At this point I don't know why they don't just make a hub for mobile phones that turn them into desktop PCs. Just have this powered thing it can slot into with a HDMI out and lots of USBs for mouse, keyboard, external storage etc.
> 
> Your average mid range phone is basically a PC. They'll run all your media at top quality, they run enough games to keep most people happy, you've got apps that do everything including office applications. We already have all the technology to make it work. There's the MHL standard for mirroring your phone to a screen via the micro usb, you could have the OS auto change to a mouse and keyboard friendly desktop variant when plugged in. People can already bluetooth wireless devices like speakers, keyboard and mouse to any bog standard phone right now. The hub would just have a physical ready made connection that's plug and play.
> 
> I even recall a company already trying this a few years back with their phone, I forget what it was called. I just don't get why they haven't standardised something like this already, you can already do it with the right devices but it's not streamlined and simplified for quick plug and play. I'm not saying it'll replace a decent desktop computer, but if someone already has a mid range phone I'm sure they'd appreciate this option. Probably Â£50+ range phone hub (depending on extras) vs price of a new desktop, just slot it in and do what you need; then unplug and go about your business.



So like a port replicator?  You'd either have to add a sizable dedicated port for it, which would take up precious real estate on the device, or force everything through the existing USB port which would be a huge bottleneck.


----------



## BRN (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm just curious as to what purpose a mouse would serve on a phone. We've had years of optimisation for finger-tapping.


----------



## ADF (Sep 17, 2014)

Lobar said:


> So like a port replicator?  You'd either have to add a sizable dedicated port for it, which would take up precious real estate on the device, or force everything through the existing USB port which would be a huge bottleneck.



We've got suitable connections on phones right now. A MHL connection allows you to hook your phone up to a screen providing video and audio while charging, my old Galaxy S2 had one so it's hardly new technology. It was a neat way of playing games if you also had a bluetooth controller, I've got a friend that played snes roms that way. Not all phones have a MHL connection, but if this was officially implemented I'd imagine Google would set it or something like it as a requirement at a certain price level.

All the hub would do is create a single device that HDMI, keyboard & mouse, speakers ect. would connect with the phone through. You could connect the latter three without a hub using bluetooth, but that's not a seamless plug and play experience having to set each of those up every time. The idea is you just slot it in and it's all connected, easy switching between using it as a mobile or a desktop.



BRN said:


> I'm just curious as to what purpose a mouse would serve on a phone. We've had years of optimisation for finger-tapping.



The idea being presented is that since smartphones are essentially pocket PC's at this point, they should be able to support being seamlessly plugged into something that would enable them to act as a PC. It's not going to be able to replicate your full desktop PC experience, but for many people who already have these phones for day to day use it would do the job. Instead of forking out hundreds for a case full of parts just to be able to go on the internet, watch videos, listen to music, play some games etc. Use the phone you've already got, just have something that enables it to be set up in that manner.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Sep 17, 2014)

Why I can't declare my zodiac sign as anything other than "Muddafuggin Capricorn!!!"


----------



## Skritchh (Sep 17, 2014)

Basically all my math classes after like the first half of calculus 1.

The sorority squat.

Why we don't call pregnancy "body-building".

The Apple Watch.

How to interact socially with humans.


----------



## shteev (Sep 18, 2014)

ADF said:


> At this point I don't know why they don't just make a hub for mobile phones that turn them into desktop PCs. Just have this powered thing it can slot into with a HDMI out and lots of USBs for mouse, keyboard, external storage etc.
> 
> Your average mid range phone is basically a PC. They'll run all your media at top quality, they run enough games to keep most people happy, you've got apps that do everything including office applications. We already have all the technology to make it work. There's the MHL standard for mirroring your phone to a screen via the micro usb, you could have the OS auto change to a mouse and keyboard friendly desktop variant when plugged in. People can already bluetooth wireless devices like speakers, keyboard and mouse to any bog standard phone right now. The hub would just have a physical ready made connection that's plug and play.
> 
> I even recall a company already trying this a few years back with their phone, I forget what it was called. I just don't get why they haven't standardised something like this already, you can already do it with the right devices but it's not streamlined and simplified for quick plug and play. I'm not saying it'll replace a decent desktop computer, but if someone already has a mid range phone I'm sure they'd appreciate this option. Probably Â£50+ range phone hub (depending on extras) vs price of a new desktop, just slot it in and do what you need; then unplug and go about your business.



Didn't Ubuntu do this with a phone OS that ran on Nexus devices? 

Looking at their site right now, they're even working on their own hardware, called the Edge.


----------



## Mauve (Sep 19, 2014)

I will never understand how some people can seem so happy during terrible times. I know a lady without electricity who lives alone in a house that's falling apart. Yet she's happy to be alive...


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 19, 2014)

Mauve said:


> I will never understand how some people can seem so happy during terrible times. I know a lady without electricity who lives alone in a house that's falling apart. Yet she's happy to be alive...



In my little experience on this life I got to realize happiness has no relationship with things you own, you can be happy being homeless and miserable living in a mansion.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Sep 19, 2014)

Mauve said:


> I will never understand how some people can seem so happy during terrible times. I know a lady without electricity who lives alone in a house that's falling apart. Yet she's happy to be alive...



I think it has more to do with upbringing...I know plenty of miserable wealthy folks, too.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 19, 2014)

Why I have this sudden urge to listen to Freezepop.


----------



## Magick (Sep 19, 2014)

Why some people get so emotionally invested in trivial things


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 20, 2014)

Mauve said:


> I will never understand how some people can seem so happy during terrible times. I know a lady without electricity who lives alone in a house that's falling apart. Yet she's happy to be alive...



It's not like being miserable would make her life longer or better.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 20, 2014)

Programming.

I mean, it feels like something I can totally do, I've already done bunches of console applications, choose-your-own-adventure mini books, windows form games, and some dumb things in Unity (like a top-down shooter maze/shooting range thing), but I'd like to get positively decent at it.

It's such a broad field and I feel a little lost.

I wanna make some kind of computerized tabletop game someday.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 20, 2014)

Why no Nintendo-focused threads are stickied in Videogame Discussion.
What, not good enough for ya, admins? :V


----------



## Distorted (Sep 20, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Why no Nintendo-focused threads are stickied in Videogame Discussion.
> What, not good enough for ya, admins? :V



No one cares about Nintendo. T_T


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 20, 2014)

Why my comp is taking so long to update


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 21, 2014)

Distorted said:


> No one cares about Nintendo. T_T


That's another thing I don't get...


----------



## Feste (Sep 21, 2014)

I don't understand why my computer won't update ><


----------



## Arcana (Sep 21, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Programming.
> 
> I mean, it feels like something I can totally do, I've already done bunches of console applications, choose-your-own-adventure mini books, windows form games, and some dumb things in Unity (like a top-down shooter maze/shooting range thing), but I'd like to get positively decent at it.
> 
> ...



I'm in pretty much the same boat, but hopefully my compsci courses next year will fix that.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 21, 2014)

How to draw muscly abs without it looking like ninja turtles.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 21, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> How to draw muscly abs without it looking like ninja turtles.



http://freebeacon.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Bernini-sculpture-Facebook2.jpeg

Look at sculptures and drawings by artists such as bernini, rodin, da vinci and michelangelo. 

Their renditions of the human torso are muscular but elegant.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 21, 2014)

I don't understand why this maple flavored syrup says it has "no artificial flavors"...really???


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 21, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> http://freebeacon.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Bernini-sculpture-Facebook2.jpeg
> 
> Look at sculptures and drawings by artists such as bernini, rodin, da vinci and michelangelo.
> 
> Their renditions of the human torso are muscular but elegant.



Cool, thanks.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 21, 2014)

Mr. Fox said:


> I don't understand why this maple flavored syrup says it has "no artificial flavors"...really???


Most maple syrup is mainly golden syrup with maple flavouring.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 21, 2014)

I wish tree flavoured things were more common place. You can make syrup and wine out of silver-birch sap, too. 

England sucks for tree diversity, though, so there would not be much on the menu.


----------



## Feste (Sep 21, 2014)

Mr. Fox said:


> I don't understand why this maple flavored syrup says it has "no artificial flavors"...really???



Possibly could just bee diluted maple syrup I.E. sugar water with corn starch and a bit of maple syrup. Of course, maple syrup is king, and I will hear no otherwise. But that could be what they're doing.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 21, 2014)

If you crunch the numbers you may find there actually aren't enough sugar maples to supply the demand for syrup.


----------



## Feste (Sep 21, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> If you crunch the numbers you may find there actually aren't enough sugar maples to supply the demand for syrup.



Well, yes, maple syrup is a luxury good. I'm just spoiled since I'm from a maple producing region, and I know how to access private reserves . It's actually an interesting business, a good deal of politicking and back room deals go into it. I am curious though, do English people actually have a need for maple syrup? Maybe for Scottish pancakes, but I tried English pancakes, and they are not what we in the States would call pancakes.

Also, before I forget, Birch beer is another tree-made product that should be more out there, considering the popularity of Root Beer. It's so rare, even in cities like Manhattan, but it's so refreshing...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 21, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> Most maple syrup is mainly golden syrup with maple flavouring.



The one I have states it's made with inverted sugar. Hmm, same thing, I guess.

Actually, the flavored maple I bought is twice the size and 4x less the price than the "100%" maple I usually buy. Will say, though, the taste and texture is a helluva lot better with the dearer stuff.

I bought it for Swedish Pancakes, damn good.



Feste said:


> Possibly could just bee diluted maple syrup I.E. sugar water with corn starch and a bit of maple syrup. Of course, maple syrup is king, and I will hear no otherwise. But that could be what they're doing.



It's like a party in your mouth and everyone is invited. XD


----------



## tisr (Sep 21, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> How to draw muscly abs without it looking like ninja turtles.



Looking at more muscly abs. Usually the best part :3

If I assume you're drawing humans, I like to build up tones rather than to block in areas to get a smoother feel.


----------



## Feste (Sep 21, 2014)

I have a question now: what is the difference between a Swedish/Nordic pancake and an English Pancake? It seems like all European/UK pancakes are derivatives of crepes, while American pancakes are like better versions of Scottish pancakes. It also seems like maple syrup on that would be a bit...much.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 21, 2014)

Feste said:


> I have a question now: what is the difference between a Swedish/Nordic pancake and an English Pancake? It seems like all European/UK pancakes are derivatives of crepes, while American pancakes are like better versions of Scottish pancakes. It also seems like maple syrup on that would be a bit...much.



I can't comment on the rest but maple syrup and cream (with a little vanilla extract mixed in) are king with pancakes. I haven't come across a recipe that those two don't mix with yet! This is the one I bought it for 

Also, some lemon and icing sugar is pretty damn good too.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 21, 2014)

Feste said:


> I have a question now: what is the difference between a Swedish/Nordic pancake and an English Pancake? It seems like all European/UK pancakes are derivatives of crepes, while American pancakes are like better versions of Scottish pancakes. It also seems like maple syrup on that would be a bit...much.



English pancakes are nothing like crÃ©pes. 

These are english pancakes: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...MI/AAAAAAAADbc/_Ya40UL8D30/s1600/IMG_2840.JPG

if you tried to fold them, they would rip.


----------



## Feste (Sep 21, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> English pancakes are nothing like crÃ©pes.
> 
> These are english pancakes: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...MI/AAAAAAAADbc/_Ya40UL8D30/s1600/IMG_2840.JPG
> 
> if you tried to fold them, they would rip.



...No, actually, those are Scottish pancakes. These are English pancakes: http://londonbaking.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/english-pancake.jpg ANd yes, I know you're from England, but I did have both, several times, and that is the style you get when you look up "English Pancakes": https://www.google.com/search?q=eng...aking.com%2Ftag%2Fenglish-pancakes%2F;500;339


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 21, 2014)

This is like english muffins, though. We don't even call those things muffins, or entertain any notion of their existence. 

Same with French people calling the 'French horn' the 'German horn', and Danish people calling Danish pastries 'Vienna breads'.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 21, 2014)

Feste said:


> ...No, actually, those are Scottish pancakes. These are English pancakes: http://londonbaking.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/english-pancake.jpg ANd yes, I know you're from England, but I did have both, several times, and that is the style you get when you look up "English Pancakes":



As an English person, I'm gonna contribute to this by saying that I also thought the chunky ones were the norm over here. The only person I ever knew to make the Crepe-style ones was Ukrainian.


----------



## Feste (Sep 21, 2014)

Well, although I don't necessarily like the besmirching of the fair English Muffin, what do you call "English pancakes" then? Cause, again, from my own experience, those are Scottish Pancakes . As well, when I did have English Pancakes, they were called English pancakes on the menu (that may have been because they offered crepes and Scottish pancakes as well. Unless you're implying with the second line that you call Scottish Pancakes just "pancakes" in which case what do you call "English Pancakes"?


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 21, 2014)

Feste said:


> Well, although I don't necessarily like the besmirching of the fair English Muffin, what do you call "English pancakes" then? Cause, again, from my own experience, those are Scottish Pancakes . As well, when I did have English Pancakes, they were called English pancakes on the menu (that may have been because they offered crepes and Scottish pancakes as well. Unless you're implying with the second line that you call Scottish Pancakes just "pancakes" in which case what do you call "English Pancakes"?



What you call english pancakes, we call crÃ©pes. 

What you call scottish pancakes, we call pancakes.

What you call pancakes, we call american pancakes.


----------



## Feste (Sep 21, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> What you call english pancakes, we call crÃ©pes.
> 
> What you call scottish pancakes, we call pancakes.
> 
> What you call pancakes, we call american pancakes.



....but English pancakes aren't crepes....I mean, again, I tried both. They're much thicker than crepes. If we were talking about pizzas, American Pancakes would be Brooklyn, Scottish would be Deep Dish, Crepes would be California thing crust (heathens), and my idea of English would be brick oven i.e. slightly thicker and doughier than a crepe.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 21, 2014)

It might be like the ephemeral english muffin- the english pancake may not even have a proper existence in this nation.


----------



## Kerocola (Sep 21, 2014)

Instead of focusing on differences, we can focus on what's the same - FLIPPIN' DELICIOUS. Boom. Done!

I don't understand why I'm so bad at making decisions...I do a good job of convincing myself on all alternatives an that doesn't help the case any.


----------



## Feste (Sep 21, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> It might be like the ephemeral english muffin- the english pancake may not even have a proper existence in this nation.



You've never eaten one on Shrove Tuesday? http://resources.woodlands-junior.kent.sch.uk/customs/shrove.html


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm just happy my mentioning of maple syrup lead to pancakes. I can't help but feel like I have achieved something here today, because we can _all _agree that pancakes are the tits! Damn, I'm hungry!


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 21, 2014)

Feste said:


> You've never eaten one on Shrove Tuesday? http://resources.woodlands-junior.kent.sch.uk/customs/shrove.html



We eat what we know as 'normal' pancakes on shrove tuesday, or crÃ©pes.


----------



## Feste (Sep 21, 2014)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm just happy my mentioning of maple syrup lead to pancakes. I can't help but feel like I have achieved something here today, because we can _all _agree that pancakes are the tits! Damn, I'm hungry!



Don't forget the bacon and sunny side up eggs


----------



## Feste (Sep 21, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> We eat what we know as 'normal' pancakes on shrove tuesday, or crÃ©pes.



They're not crepes though....it's like, they're made differently, they're two different types of pancakes.....


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 21, 2014)

Feste said:


> They're not crepes though....it's like, they're made differently, they're two different types of pancakes.....



We, the Britons, care not for such nuances. We are the people who brought you the deep fried marsbar.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 21, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> We, the Britons, care not for such nuances. We are the people who brought you the deep fried marsbar.



No way, the deep fried marsbar is way to popular here to be the brits invention. I'm sure we invented it. :V


----------



## Feste (Sep 21, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> We, the Britons, care not for such nuances. We are the people who brought you the deep fried marsbar.



One: I think that was Scotland with the fried Mars Bar, and I don't think you want to piss them off quite yet. Two: You also invented the Oxford comma, you had Noel Coward, and you're basically Germans but with slightly worse beer and more sausage. So, I think nuance is your thing . Three: I thought the Britons were technically the Welsh. Four: Never is there a better time for a semantics argument than with food. It's practically an American pastime


----------



## Kosdu (Sep 21, 2014)

German pancakes with apple sauce are the best.

Hmmm... I would say I don't understand, but I really do understand, why the US military doesn't adapt better things into it's combatives like Cimande.

It's simple, brutally efficient, and easy to learn.

But in reality, H2H training is usually reserved for marines and special forces - atleast they get more of a focus, and they are done in a western manner.

Not to mention a Cimande Pendekar would probably not agree to teaching US military, so you'd have to find a teacher that teaches on a more local level, and of those I don't think there are many options state-side.

Mande Muda teachers would likely be the best bet, and there's not many of those.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 21, 2014)

Feste said:


> One: I think that was Scotland with the fried Mars Bar, and I don't think you want to piss them off quite yet. Two: You also invented the Oxford comma, you had Noel Coward, and you're basically Germans but with slightly worse beer and more sausage. So, I think nuance is your thing . Three: I thought the Britons were technically the Welsh. Four: Never is there a better time for a semantics argument than with food. It's practically an American pastime



Scotland is part of Britain. Anybody who lives in Britain is a Briton. 

The welsh are 'Brythonic', which is a different meaning and describes the southern group of languages and cultures that inhabited the British isles, but is now largely confined to Wales because the other Brythonic peoples were displaced by invasions, such as the invasions by the people from Angeln, who our land is now named after.


----------



## Mike Lobo (Sep 22, 2014)

I don't understand why anyone would like IPAs. They taste like shit lol.


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 22, 2014)

What "imaginary time" supposed to be. WTF, Einstein?


----------



## Lobar (Sep 22, 2014)

Mike Lobo said:


> I don't understand why anyone would like IPAs. They taste like shit lol.



The reason there's so many IPAs is that any idiot can dump in a fuckload of hops.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 22, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> What "imaginary time" supposed to be. WTF, Einstein?



Imaginary numbers in math...

If I wanted to use my imagination, I'd imagine flying a dragon to the moon, not numbers


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Sep 22, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Imaginary numbers in math...
> 
> If I wanted to use my imagination, I'd imagine flying a dragon to the moon, not numbers



But what if the dragon wanted to do math?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 22, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> But what if the dragon wanted to do math?



Dragons don't exist because math does. Vice versa. 

It's impossible to have a math dragon it is an oxymoron.


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 22, 2014)

It's all so clear now. I don't know what I was thinking. Thanks, guys!


----------



## BRN (Sep 22, 2014)

Imaginary time is just as 'exotic' as imaginary numbers, and it works the same way.
It's not "seconds between seconds", or anything like that. It's not 'missing time' and you could never count it on a stopwatch. It's a purely mathematical concept which, unfortunately, sounds like bollocks but it's actually really useful in quantum mechanic calculations.

ER basically, imagine that time is a straight line from the past to the future. Pick a second. The line perpendicular to the second is "imaginary time" and you could have like, 05minutes 04seconds 01milliseconds PLUS 1 imaginary second

and that'd be mathematically different to 05minutes 04seconds 01milliseconds even though exactly the same amount of "normal time" (tick tock) would have passed.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 22, 2014)

I was formerly okay with imaginary numbers, but describing physical things, which I am used to thinking of in an intuitive fashion, with imaginary numbers gives me a headache.


----------



## BRN (Sep 22, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I was formerly okay with imaginary numbers, but describing physical things, which I am used to thinking of in an intuitive fashion, with imaginary numbers gives me a headache.



Did you know I have a+6i cat?


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 22, 2014)

You know what I can't figure out? Why my TV crashes more than my computer does


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 22, 2014)

I don't get girls in general, and I'm a female myself . . .


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 22, 2014)

LegitWaterfall said:


> I don't get girls in general, and I'm a female myself . . .



Of course you're crazy; you're all descended from a rib. :V


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 22, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Dragons don't exist because math does. Vice versa.
> 
> It's impossible to have a math dragon it is an oxymoron.



I will not sleep until I find a dragon teaching math!

_
Ok that was easy, just google math dragon


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 22, 2014)

Damn you google, it's like SFW rule 34


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Sep 23, 2014)

I don't understand why some of my coworkers don't walk to work, especially those wanting to lose weight. Some live literally 10 minutes (max) away and only have to walk on a pretty country lane to get to work, but drive their big 4x4s instead! @___@

Aside from the environment, they don't care about their health or fuel cost..?


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 23, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Of course you're crazy; you're all descended from a rib. :V



The Hebrew word doesn't mean rib at all. I have heard a theory that says... well, there are only a handful of mammals that don't have a baculum. Actually never mind.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 23, 2014)

LegitWaterfall said:


> I don't get girls in general, and I'm a female myself . . .



Ahhh, but are you _actually _a girl? And when I say that I mean none of that MTF crap.


----------



## Hewge (Sep 23, 2014)

Legit is definitely female xP


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 23, 2014)

How pretty much every major language says "chips" instead of "crisps" and yet somehow it's the Americans who've got it wrong.


----------



## Drakonman (Sep 23, 2014)

thing i cant wrap my head around is the furs who think they are "too harshly judged" when all they have done is bitch and whine about everything.


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 23, 2014)

Drakonman said:


> thing i cant wrap my head around is the furs who think they are "too harshly judged" when all they have done is bitch and whine about everything.


Maybe you would understand us better if you didnt judge us so harshly!

OT what is :V supposed to be? I've looked it up twice and I still don't know what its supposed to mean. (I don't get out much)


----------



## Distorted (Sep 23, 2014)

My mother has diabetes, and she knows this. Even so she still makes and buys all these sweets and junk food that got her to that point to begin with. I scold her about buying that stuff but she says she bought it for the family or she forgot. I've caught her sneaking M&M's and throw out/give away candy that she sneaks. 

She's doing better and lost a lot of weight in the process, but she still has a lot of bad habits. I don't understand why she doesn't see how important this is. I also find it weird to be the grown-up sometimes with a parent.


----------



## Kalmor (Sep 23, 2014)

> OT what is :V supposed to be? I've looked it up twice and I still don't know what its supposed to mean. (I don't get out much)


It denotes sarcasm or a joking tone.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 23, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Maybe you would understand us better if you didnt judge us so harshly!
> 
> OT what is :V supposed to be? I've looked it up twice and I still don't know what its supposed to mean. (I don't get out much)


It's just a useless space-filler that's lost its original context. You can use it to indicate sarcasm that was already obvious to everyone.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 23, 2014)

Person: Hey what time is it?
Me without glasses: I can't hear you. Hold on. *puts on glasses* what?
Person: What time is it?
Me: Oh it's 4:30.

What the fuck body? Been wearing glasses for so long that you can't function anything else without them?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 23, 2014)

I can't find the community discussion link on the main forums page...I feel like it's a glitch in the matrix or some weird update...or maybe I'm stupidly not looking hard enough


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Sep 24, 2014)

Distorted said:


> My mother has diabetes, and she knows this. Even so she still makes and buys all these sweets and junk food that got her to that point to begin with. I scold her about buying that stuff but she says she bought it for the family or she forgot. I've caught her sneaking M&M's and throw out/give away candy that she sneaks.
> 
> She's doing better and lost a lot of weight in the process, but she still has a lot of bad habits. I don't understand why she doesn't see how important this is. I also find it weird to be the grown-up sometimes with a parent.



My grandma does the same thing. ><

This is really important: you need to sit her down and tell her that if she doesn't care about her own health, fine. But she needs to care about *you*.

 If she ends up making herself disabled, her son shouldn't have to see that happen and look after her.


----------



## NightsOfStars (Sep 24, 2014)

Foot fetishes. Honestly, I just find feet repulsive.

Also, people who seem to have nothing better to do with their time or lives than harass people for no reason or because of conflicting opinions.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 24, 2014)

NightsOfStars said:


> Foot fetishes. Honestly, I just find feet repulsive.


  I'm sure this topic has been discussed before, but I'll post anyway.  A potential explanation is the cortical homunculus: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The region of the brain which processes sensory information from the feet and toes is next to the region of the brain which processes information received from the genitals. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cortical_homunculus  The notion that stimulation of the feet might therefore cause inadvertent stimulation of the genitals, and therefore motivate a fetish, is a possibility.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 24, 2014)

Don't get why a lotta people say it's difficult to understand sarcasm on the internet.

It's not at all.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 24, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> Don't get why a lotta people say it's difficult to understand sarcasm on the internet.
> 
> It's not at all.



It's because some people genuinely hold bat-shit insane views, which other people would usually only say in jest. 

The internet is like the ocean at night; all the ugly fish come out to play.


----------



## tisr (Sep 24, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> Don't get why a lotta people say it's difficult to understand sarcasm on the internet.
> 
> It's not at all.



If that was sarcasm, you are one hell of a sneaky bastard.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 24, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> Don't get why a lotta people say it's difficult to understand sarcasm on the internet.
> 
> It's not at all.



Assuming that's not sarcasm, it is pretty easy to miss sarcasm in text...it can be identifiable if you know context and a person's attitude on the subject, but other than that it can get missed. You can't always hear voice inflection like you can in speech so you have to alter the text just to make it known I.e "that's not funny at allllllll', or 'thats not funny at all '

I've been sarcastic a few times before trying to be as outlandish and out of character as possible and some people STILL think I'm serious...so I have to employ tactics like emotes, or in some cases bluntly state I out, like /sarcasm *sarcasm*, #sarcasm...it's kind of dumb but sometimes people wont get it if I dont


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 24, 2014)

> I suggest you spend your time elsewhere, and, perhaps, one day, you'll  manage to see past and beyond this science(and language in general) and  you'll see what I'm talking about



A comment from the mainsite, from a user who thinks that probabilistic physics results from incomplete knowledge, and that the mechanisms operating 'behind the curtain' are actually orderly and deterministic. 

Explaining the uncertainty principle didn't change their mind.


----------



## tisr (Sep 24, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> A comment from the mainsite, from a user who thinks that probabilistic physics results from incomplete knowledge, and that the mechanisms operating 'behind the curtain' are actually orderly and deterministic.
> 
> Explaining the uncertainty principle didn't change their mind.



There is an alternative deterministic theory called Bohmian mechanics which tries to explain uncertainty using hidden variables. Bohmian mechanics explains all observed phenomenon which the orthodox quantum mechanics can explain, except that it makes Occam's razor sad and it has not been unified with special relativity (mainly that it requires things to travel faster than c).


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 24, 2014)

tisr said:


> There is an alternative deterministic theory called Bohmian mechanics which tries to explain uncertainty using hidden variables. Bohmian mechanics explains all observed phenomenon which the orthodox quantum mechanics can explain, except that it makes Occam's razor sad and it has not been unified with special relativity (mainly that it requires things to travel faster than c).



It sounds like 'hammering the jigsaw pieces to make them fit' kind of affair.


----------



## NightsOfStars (Sep 24, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm sure this topic has been discussed before, but I'll post anyway.  A potential explanation is the cortical homunculus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will admit, I had no idea that this was how the brain was set up.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 24, 2014)

NightsOfStars said:


> I will admit, I had no idea that this was how the brain was set up.



It's pretty much the only fetish which I'm aware of a seemingly authentic explanation for, so it's helpful it's [probably] the most common. 

Most of the rest, I end up resorting to 'I don't know' or 'erotic target location error', which I barely understand because I've only read about it online.


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 24, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> It sounds like 'hammering the jigsaw pieces to make them fit' kind of affair.



It's even crazier than the regular Copenhagen interpretation, which it was supposed to clarify. Notably it makes configuration space an actual physical space.

Edit: foot fetishes are common? Huh. I figured fetishes were a learned behavior with some kind of Pavlov style feedback.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 25, 2014)

Personally, I don't put much stock in the sensory homunculus hypothesis of foot fetishes.  A couple of crossed wires in pleasurable sensations doesn't really sufficiently explain an inordinate attraction to _others'_ feet, and it's obviously not necessary for other fetishes.


----------



## Hewge (Sep 25, 2014)

Out of all of the fetishes, it's the feets that is confusing you guys ?!


----------



## NightsOfStars (Sep 25, 2014)

Hewge said:


> Out of all of the fetishes, it's the feets that is confusing you guys ?!



It's the foot fetishes that I know about. There are a ton more that I don't know about, I'm sure. I probably don't WANT to know about them.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 25, 2014)

My boyfriend. 

Him (at work) : Can you print me something out?
Me: Sure, I'll do it later tonight because my brother wants on. 
Him: Can you make it real fast and do it now. Pleaaaaase?
Me: Ok. (despite him not being able to get it until after work, several hours later and never giving a reason on why he needs it so bad now)
Him: I'll pick it up after work. 
Me: Ok. 
-hours later-
Him (at home) : What's up?
Me: I PRINTED IT FOR YOU!
Him: Oops. I forgot. I'll just swing by tomorrow and pick it up. 
Me: -_-


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 25, 2014)

I don't understand why we keep letting the companies that we made rich keep getting away with false claims. I just bought a can of Nesquik - and in big writing it claims to have no artificial colors, or flavors. But when I read the ingredients on the back it says the complete opposite. :I


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 25, 2014)

Lobar said:


> Personally, I don't put much stock in the sensory homunculus hypothesis of foot fetishes.  A couple of crossed wires in pleasurable sensations doesn't really sufficiently explain an inordinate attraction to _others'_ feet, and it's obviously not necessary for other fetishes.



It may explain why foot fetishism is more common than many other fetishes.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 25, 2014)

When I woke up today, I went to the bathroom and I found a long blonde strand of hair on my crotch. What the actual fuck? 0.o


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 25, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> When I woke up today, I went to the bathroom and I found a long blonde strand of hair on my crotch. What the actual fuck? 0.o



Ah, I remember my first long blond strand of hair on my crotch. Congrats, you just hit puberty. :V


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 25, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> When I woke up today, I went to the bathroom and I found a long blonde strand of hair on my crotch. What the actual fuck? 0.o



Some blond chick gave you oral while you slept?


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 25, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Some blond chick gave you oral while you slept?



Or a golden retriever.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 25, 2014)

Hahaha!! Unless my roommate had his friends over while I was asleep I doubt that happened.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 25, 2014)

When you find a new artist and you're like

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11562756/ [nsfw]

...well, that's a bit weird, but it's still quite sexy

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14466860/ [nsfw]

...okay, maybe that's too much internet for today...but okay, let's see whether this artist has any normal stuff

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12267916/ [nsfw]

OH MY GOD I WILL NEVER SLEEP AGAIN


I don't understand. ;^;


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 25, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> When you find a new artist and you're like
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11562756/ [nsfw]
> 
> ...



I totally didn't need to see that


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 25, 2014)

KILL ME!
It's always the one's with the best talent that do the most depraved shit as well. D:


----------



## NightsOfStars (Sep 25, 2014)

It also seems like the best artists also do the most over exaggerated details. Why does every female have to have size 4X D boobs? Most of my charas have average or actually kind of small boobs.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 25, 2014)

Or they include about 20 bulging varicose veins on a penis. Yeah we get it you can do details.


----------



## NightsOfStars (Sep 25, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> Or they include about 20 bulging varicose veins on a penis. Yeah we get it you can do details.



Isn't it awful? Honestly, if you're going to over-exaggerate a chara then at least make it look good and semi-believable.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 25, 2014)

NM...


----------



## Misomie (Sep 25, 2014)

I absolutely love fetish art. It just makes me lol so freaking much. XD


----------



## NightsOfStars (Sep 25, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I absolutely love fetish art. It just makes me lol so freaking much. XD



I feel like that should go in the Confessions thread instead of here, but ok.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 25, 2014)

Well... You guys are talking about fetish art so it was on topic. 

Hmm.... What I don't understand is how anyone finds some of the things I see attractive/fap-worthy. XD


----------



## NightsOfStars (Sep 25, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Well... You guys are talking about fetish art so it was on topic.
> 
> Hmm.... What I don't understand is how anyone finds some of the things I see attractive/fap-worthy. XD



I can agree with that. Most of the things I see are just weird or awkward and I don't get how people can like that stuff either.


----------



## Saga (Sep 25, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> When you find a new artist and you're like
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11562756/ [nsfw]
> 
> ...



I don't understand this
Even when im logged into my account that's never been touched by anyone and is 18+ I can never see shit


----------



## NightsOfStars (Sep 25, 2014)

Saga said:


> I don't understand this
> Even when im logged into my account that's never been touched by anyone and is 18+ I can never see shit



Yeah, that don't make no sense.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 25, 2014)

I don't understand why they hold football games between American teams in a continent where it's hardly popular at all


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Sep 25, 2014)

Dreaming said:


> I don't understand why they hold football games between American teams in a continent where it's hardly popular at all



Because America is dumb.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 26, 2014)

I was walking home today and I found some amusing graffiti,

"Capitalism kills"- I dont know about politics and all but if we're capitalist right now Im not really dead so...

"Go Vegan-If not you, then who?"- if not me, then someone else

"Love sucks"- Aw, someone had relationship issues

"I hate ugly hoes"-You mean the ones that wont sleep with you, bud?

*a toony image of a spray can* That one was fun!

"Suck my cock"-I hope you asked nicely and didnt force them to

Those were a couple of memorable ones. I really felt like taking pictures...


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 26, 2014)

"go vegan" Everytime I read that I feel the urge to scream at them


----------



## Lobar (Sep 26, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> "Capitalism kills"- I dont know about politics and all but if we're capitalist right now Im not really dead so...



"Capitalism kills" â‰  "Capitalism kills everyone immediately, no saving throw"


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Lobar said:


> "Capitalism kills" â‰  "Capitalism kills everyone immediately, no saving throw"



Still dont understand it...

Anyways, it just happened to stand out because it was in big red letters, most of the other ones I remember being black


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 26, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> "go vegan" Everytime I read that I feel the urge to scream at them



No one likes vegans C: not even vegetarians.


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 26, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> No one likes vegans C: not even vegetarians.



I heard grain fed is better.


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 27, 2014)

This https://twitter.com/funkyd3000/status/515906727339098112


----------



## KyryK (Sep 27, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I was walking home today and I found some amusing graffiti,
> 
> "Capitalism kills"- I dont know about politics and all but if we're capitalist right now Im not really dead so...
> 
> ...


In my local supermarket carpark someone's sprayed "We just had sex" on the front of a large orange bin that's right beside a small roofed thing that's used to store shopping trollies.

Gotta love chavs. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lhune (Sep 28, 2014)

Pride. Especially pride in something you were born with. I do not and probably never will understand people being proud of their gender, race, nationality or orientation.


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 28, 2014)

Eating a bag of Rold Gold cheddar pretzels like "mm so good" then look at the ingredients like "dafuq is that and why is it in my snack"


----------



## Hewge (Sep 28, 2014)

Lhune said:


> Pride. Especially pride in something you were born with. I do not and probably never will understand people being proud of their gender, race, nationality or orientation.



It's because they worked so hard and earn-- wait


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 28, 2014)

Hewge said:


> It's because they worked so hard and earn-- wait



Hey >:C I'll have you know it was tough work swimming through that vaginal death trap. It was a real accomplishment to achieve my Y chromosome.


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 28, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Hey >:C I'll have you know it was tough work swimming through that vaginal death trap. It was a real accomplishment to achieve my Y chromosome.



Not to mention you were the fastest sperm


----------



## NightsOfStars (Sep 28, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> No one likes vegans C: not even vegetarians.



I happen to have a Vegan friend and she's a pretty nice person.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 28, 2014)

NightsOfStars said:


> I happen to have a Vegan friend and she's a pretty nice person.



LIES!!


----------



## Lhune (Sep 28, 2014)

Hewge said:


> It's because they worked so hard and earn-- wait



No no, the argument was "of course I am proud to be a man/white/American thank you very much, _we_ have done some amazing things" so they are proud of things OTHERS have done while having the same traits as they do. Mind = blown.


----------



## NightsOfStars (Sep 28, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> LIES!!



NOPE.


----------



## Kosdu (Sep 28, 2014)

Lhune said:


> No no, the argument was "of course I am proud to be a man/white/American thank you very much, _we_ have done some amazing things" so they are proud of things OTHERS have done while having the same traits as they do. Mind = blown.



Not only that, they seem to gloss over the horrible things their ancestry has wrought.... If you choose to take credit for their work, atleast accept their faults.

I myself have no pride for being white, or american, and my gender is simply part of me.


----------



## Kokoro (Sep 28, 2014)

Lhune said:


> Pride. Especially pride in something you were born with. I do not and probably never will understand people being proud of their gender, race, nationality or orientation.



I think it's kind of a disorganized thought that comes from a different concept.  It's more being proud of how one has developed through adversity from who they are.  Proud to be gay, for example, because they had the strength to stand up against society for themselves.

Dunno.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 28, 2014)

Lhune said:


> Pride. Especially pride in something you were born with. I do not and probably never will understand people being proud of their gender, race, nationality or orientation.



I don't identify with anything but a similar mindset, those traits are completely irrelevant for me


----------



## NightsOfStars (Sep 28, 2014)

Kosdu said:


> Not only that, they seem to gloss over the horrible things their ancestry has wrought.... If you choose to take credit for their work, atleast accept their faults.
> 
> I myself have no pride for being white, or american, and my gender is simply part of me.



Even though I'm white, I personally have no color discrimination at all. If I hate someone who isn't white it's because they acted like shit to me not because they aren't white. Besides, I can't change the past so why should I care about the faults or innovations of those people? Sure I acknowledge that all that shit happened, but I don't base my opinion of people off of it.


----------



## Lhune (Sep 28, 2014)

That's assuming that you are in complete control of your subconscious biases *NightOfStars*. Before you even start to consciously interact with a person, your brain will have put them in as many appropriate boxes as it can find based on what you can see. Boxes that have been formed and labeled since your childhood which are very difficult to get rid of, especially if you're not aware of them. I'm not saying you're racist, simply saying racism isn't as simple as all that.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Sep 28, 2014)

How I manage to create a social media shitstorm just by posting my opinion about Pokémon generations (mostly because I think the 3rd one is the second worst after the 4th)... Hum.


----------



## NightsOfStars (Sep 28, 2014)

Lhune said:


> That's assuming that you are in complete control of your subconscious biases *NightOfStars*. Before you even start to consciously interact with a person, your brain will have put them in as many appropriate boxes as it can find based on what you can see. Boxes that have been formed and labeled since your childhood which are very difficult to get rid of, especially if you're not aware of them. I'm not saying you're racist, simply saying racism isn't as simple as all that.



Yeah, whatever.

And I'd rate the PokÃ©mon Generations as follows:
1. Jhoto
2. Unova and Kanto evenly
3. Hoenn
4. Kalos
5. Sinnoh


----------



## Ieono (Sep 28, 2014)

Why the corona of the sun is hotter than its surface.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 28, 2014)

I don't understand what the hell I just saw when I went to a late lunch...

So I went out to eat at Quiznos. Cuz sandwiches are the shit, y'know? V: It was late in the afternoon. I was the only one in there... Until a Dad and his son walked in. Dad looked to be in his late 30s the son looked around 12-13. They were both holding hands.

Ok... weird, but I didn't think much of it. Then they both went into the bathroom together.... I go to this Quiznos a lot. I know that the bathroom is a single person bathroom. Small room, single toilet deal... They stay in there for about 15 minutes. Come back out... still holding hands and go to order. The Dad then stands behind his son and embraces him from behind and they order their food like this.

They then get their food to go and leave still holding hands... The only reason I know its father and son is because the kid called him dad repeatedly.

Just omg... I hate to be the busy body that calls police over an overly affectionate father....but....that was just creepy as hell. Some NAMBLA level shit...

I live in California and have seen a lot of fruitcakes, but that really bothered me. Am I overreacting?


----------



## NightsOfStars (Sep 28, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I don't understand what the hell I just saw when I went to a late lunch...
> 
> So I went out to eat at Quiznos. Cuz sandwiches are the shit, y'know? V: It was late in the afternoon. I was the only one in there... Until a Dad and his son walked in. Dad looked to be in his late 30s the son looked around 12-13. They were both holding hands.
> 
> ...



I don't think you're overreacting.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 28, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I don't understand what the hell I just saw when I went to a late lunch...
> 
> So I went out to eat at Quiznos. Cuz sandwiches are the shit, y'know? V: It was late in the afternoon. I was the only one in there... Until a Dad and his son walked in. Dad looked to be in his late 30s the son looked around 12-13. They were both holding hands.
> 
> ...



Maybe he meant dad as in Sugardaddy...

But seriously, that a very strange picture you described. I wonder if the mother knows?


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't understand cars that have more than 6 gears.


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 29, 2014)

You'd hate mine then, having almost twice that :3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 29, 2014)

Llamapotamus said:


> I don't understand cars that have more than 6 gears.



Better fuel efficiency.


----------



## NightsOfStars (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't understand why I have this strange issue with playing the second game in a franchise before the first. For instance, played Sly 2, never played Sly 1, 3, or 4. Played Jak 2, own Jak 3, never played Jak and Daxter. Own Digimon World 4 and almost beat it, never played any other Digimon World game. Played and own Sonic Riders Zero G, now own Sonic Riders but played it AFTER Sonic Riders Zero G. Own Gran Turismo 3, never played any other Gran Turismo games. WTF?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 29, 2014)

NightsOfStars said:


> I don't understand why I have this strange issue with playing the second game in a franchise before the first. For instance, played Sly 2, never played Sly 1, 3, or 4. Played Jak 2, own Jak 3, never played Jak and Daxter. Own Digimon World 4 and almost beat it, never played any other Digimon World game. Played and own Sonic Riders Zero G, now own Sonic Riders but played it AFTER Sonic Riders Zero G. Own Gran Turismo 3, never played any other Gran Turismo games. WTF?



That is weird, you miss out on so much storyline with some franchises.


----------



## NightsOfStars (Sep 29, 2014)

Mr. Fox said:


> That is weird, you miss out on so much storyline with some franchises.



And it ain't even intentional. I found Sly 2 in an old CD case I bought. I got Sonic Riders Zero G without knowing that it was the second one. Walmart was only selling Digimon World 4. I saw Dawn and Dusk, but they didn't appeal to me at the time. Gran Turismo 3 was a gift from my parents. And I found Jak 2 and Jak 3 in a pawn shop.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 29, 2014)

Distorted said:


> Maybe he meant dad as in Sugardaddy...
> 
> But seriously, that a very strange picture you described. I wonder if the mother knows?



He was seriously pre-puberty, 12-13 year old kid.... I hope to God he didn't mean sugar daddy. The Quiznos employees thought it was creepy too. I did call the cops and gave them the license number. I have no idea if anything came of that though.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't understand why every fart I have had lately feels like I need to go for a crap. Might have something to do with the amount of bread I am consuming.


----------



## Luca (Sep 29, 2014)

Why my drunk self decided to check these forums tonight


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 29, 2014)

Luca said:


> Why my drunk self decided to check these forums tonight



'cause alcohol, u probably know


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 29, 2014)

Mr. Fox said:


> Better fuel efficiency.



Yeah, sure. Marginal at best, because you can already achieve good fuel economy with 6 gears. I don't think it's necessary to add 3 gears for a couple mpg. Also, CVTs are clearly more efficient if you're that worried about it.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 29, 2014)

Why I'm only listening to Clawfinger right now, what the fuck I have been doing all my life???


----------



## Luca (Sep 29, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> 'cause alcohol, u probably know



Partly that, partly a wondering if anyone I talked to two years ago hasn't disappeared completely.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 30, 2014)

Llamapotamus said:


> Yeah, sure. Marginal at best, because you can already achieve good fuel economy with 6 gears. I don't think it's necessary to add 3 gears for a couple mpg. Also, CVTs are clearly more efficient if you're that worried about it.



Love it, hate it; it's just facts. Higher geared vehicles do better with uneven terrain and put the engine under less load resulting in better fuel efficiency.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Sep 30, 2014)

I don't understand why some people say that Asexuality isn't real and that Asexuals are just really prude or scared.


----------



## KyryK (Sep 30, 2014)

Why i didn't wake up with a hangover.

I got so drunk last night that the part of my brain that says "are you sure this won't make you look like a massive idiot?" went bye-bye, the people at the bar wouldn't serve me anymore and i ended up texting my friend telling him to worship me as a God because i didn't get hit by a car or fall over while walking home (a truly amazing feat considering how much trouble i was having walking in a straight line but it was nothing that would lead people to think i was divine).

What kind of black magic would allow me to get so out of it and not leave me feeling like i was dead the next morning?


----------



## Peels Reve (Oct 1, 2014)

Why humans suck so much.


----------



## ZettaBit (Oct 1, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> Why i didn't wake up with a hangover.
> 
> I got so drunk last night that the part of my brain that says "are you sure this won't make you look like a massive idiot?" went bye-bye, the people at the bar wouldn't serve me anymore and i ended up texting my friend telling him to worship me as a God because i didn't get hit by a car or fall over while walking home (a truly amazing feat considering how much trouble i was having walking in a straight line but it was nothing that would lead people to think i was divine).
> 
> What kind of black magic would allow me to get so out of it and not leave me feeling like i was dead the next morning?



Water usually helps with that, were you drinking that or some sort of gatorade/powerade ?  Or perhaps you were already well hydrated before drinking xD 

I do not understand why I feel like I could sleep for another 10 hours. No one informed me of the post con depression :V


----------



## Pinky (Oct 1, 2014)

vaerjo said:


> I don't understand why some people say that Asexuality isn't real and that Asexuals are just really prude or scared.



And Asexuality is not even that hard to understand. Some people just don't feel sexual attraction to others, it's not a big deal. I don't understand though, is how they say "You're only Asexual because you can't get laid." I was born like this, it has nothing to do with not having sex before I'm 20.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 1, 2014)

It's Sex Week at University of NM. Seminars include "how to be a gentleman and get laid" and "negotiating successful threesomes" and feature power point presentations and puppet shows.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 1, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> Water usually helps with that, were you drinking that or some sort of gatorade/powerade ?  Or perhaps you were already well hydrated before drinking xD
> 
> I do not understand why I feel like I could sleep for another 10 hours. No one informed me of the post con depression :V


Nope, i was drinking nothing but booze. I'm quite lucky because i don't generally get hangovers, on my 18th birthday to celebrate that i could legally get drunk i downed half a large bottle of Captain Morgan and i woke up completely fine the next day.

Black magic, has to be.


jtrekkie said:


> It's Sex Week at University of NM. Seminars include "how to be a gentleman and get laid" and "negotiating successful threesomes" and feature power point presentations and puppet shows.


You just reminded me that a few years ago here Channel 4 were going to broadcast something they called Wank Week. It was going to be a weeks worth of programs about masturbation climaxing with an event consisting of a bunch of guys jerking off in public while being filmed. They cancelled it after being inundated with complaints though.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 1, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> It's Sex Week at University of NM. Seminars include "how to be a gentleman and get laid" and "negotiating successful threesomes" and feature power point presentations and puppet shows.



Wait what?


----------



## RedLeFrench (Oct 1, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> I do not understand why I feel like I could sleep for another 10 hours. No one informed me of the post con depression :V



Ah yes, that is something that is nearly a given. If you go to an awesome 2 to 5 days con, be prepared for a weird call back to "reality" (and your bed, cuz it is really tiring after a while). I'm going to have this huge con this week-end I've been building hype for a month now and I already know Monday will suck a lot...


----------



## Misomie (Oct 1, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> It's Sex Week at University of NM. Seminars include "how to be a gentleman and get laid" and "negotiating successful threesomes" and feature power point presentations and puppet shows.



That second one sounds like trying to convince your partner to participate in a threesome when said partner doesn't want to. Obviously, if you and your partner want a threesome, have a threesome. If single you and some strangers want a threesome, have a threesome. If you really want a threesome and your partner wants nothing to do with it, break up and have a threesome. It's really not that complicated.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 1, 2014)

My own imagination.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 1, 2014)

Why I'm so tired on Wednesdays.
Might be cause it's my resting day, ie, I have no practice.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 1, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I don't understand what the hell I just saw when I went to a late lunch...
> 
> So I went out to eat at Quiznos. Cuz sandwiches are the shit, y'know? V: It was late in the afternoon. I was the only one in there... Until a Dad and his son walked in. Dad looked to be in his late 30s the son looked around 12-13. They were both holding hands.
> 
> ...


Lol, wtf. I always see the weirdest shit at Quiznos, but this tops em all.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 1, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> It's Sex Week at University of NM. Seminars include "how to be a gentleman and get laid" and "negotiating successful threesomes" and feature power point presentations and puppet shows.



Are fedoras part of the dress code?


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 3, 2014)

I was working a concert today. There was a woman breastfeeding backstage. I know that's what they're for, but what the hell?


----------



## Misomie (Oct 3, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I was working a concert today. There was a woman breastfeeding backstage. I know that's what they're for, but what the hell?



Babies got to eat, she didn't want to leave the area. She did go somewhere pretty private though sooo....


----------



## Lucidus (Oct 3, 2014)

Taking life too serious


----------



## Misomie (Oct 3, 2014)

Why my brother always has the computer so loud. If I forget to turn it down, my ears get blasted. TT^TT


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Oct 3, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I was working a concert today. There was a woman breastfeeding backstage. I know that's what they're for, but what the hell?



What...what is the problem here? You've never seen breastfeeding before?


----------



## Misomie (Oct 3, 2014)

Ug. I don't feel too good. I slept with the window closed last night and now feel awful. I usually keep it open constantly because I like the fresh air but closed it because dad was complaining about the cold (note: we don't have full house AC or heating and my door is always shut, it was most likely just a result of how cold it's been and not my window at all). This feeling sucks.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 3, 2014)

Modern culture.
I watched God Bless America yesterday and holy hell was it a good social commentary film. 
I could agree with the main character's view on many occasions.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52EnTtGstKg <- Watch it in its entirety, the rant is A+


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 3, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> What...what is the problem here? You've never seen breastfeeding before?


Not in public.

I was a security guard. We don't allow people backstage, and we don't exposure anywhere, but then she wasn't being weird. Nobody told me how to deal with that kind of situation. She could have at least told me, I would have gotten her a chair.


----------



## ~Jester (Oct 3, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Modern culture.
> I watched God Bless America yesterday and holy hell was it a good social commentary film.
> I could agree with the main character's view on many occasions.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52EnTtGstKg <- Watch it in its entirety, the rant is A+



^ Haha, that video was spot on, I loved Franks rant. I was going to pretty much say the same thing "Pop culture".

So many people are so caught up in mindless programing and waiting for the next big "shocker" on the evening news while they rot away in their recliners. It's a proven fact that crime rates per capita in many places have actually gone down in the past 30 years, yet news coverage of crime has gone way up. 

Don't get me wrong I like a good movie or TV show from time to time but as long as it's tasteful. I love documentaries especially if you can actually learn something useful from them and not feel like you've completely wasted your time. I don't understand "reality TV" shows though, that's one thing I just can't stand.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 3, 2014)

It's not that I don't understand, but I can't get used to certain fiction ships I keep seeing. Especially kids shows that I feel affection towards (the lemurs from Madagascar WHAT D: )

Then I remember I have no right to be baffled

planet of the apes koba fanfics cough cough


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 3, 2014)

nm


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 3, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> but I can't get used to certain fiction ships I keep seeing.



For a moment I thought you were talking about the Enterprise or something.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 4, 2014)

Mr. Fox said:


> nm


I've lived in nm my whole life and still don't get this place.



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> For a moment I thought you were talking about the Enterprise or something.


Watch it


----------



## Mauve (Oct 4, 2014)

People who go to a movie theater to talk on their cell phones.

I'm not bothered by it because I'm used to having others talk in the background. But I find it odd to choose a movie theater of all places to have such conversations.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 4, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Watch it



Or else?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 4, 2014)

Why the hell my ex looks at all my Snapchats. Or, even more, why the hell he still has me on there to stalk me.

HE was the one who refused to return my messages or talk to me again (because I didn't believe a raging lie he strung out for 4 years), and blocked me on Facebook even though I never contacted him on there, or even went on his page, but he's perfectly happy to get familiarised with what's going on in my life.

I only have kept him on there so I can rub in his face how great my life is now, while he's there miserable and lonely (he always is, he is incapable of being happy).


----------



## ~Jester (Oct 5, 2014)

Judgemental and condescending people.


----------



## VintageLynx (Oct 5, 2014)

Why the shortest queues in the supermarket (which I join) seem to take the longest time to get through and the people in other checkout queues are served and gone while I'm still there waiting for someone to look into why their discount code won't scan...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 5, 2014)

VintageLynx said:


> Why the shortest queues in the supermarket (which I join) seem to take the longest time to get through and the people in other checkout queues are served and gone while I'm still there waiting for someone to look into why their discount code won't scan...


You know, this has been studied.
Long results short, it's simply because we don't compare it to the queues other side of the shop which can be just as slow, but instead we just focus on looking at how much faster (instead of slower) the queues next to us move. We seek material that enforces our own belief that we are indeed the slowest.
At least that's how I remember it.


----------



## VintageLynx (Oct 5, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> You know, this has been studied.
> Long results short, it's simply because we don't compare it to the queues other side of the shop which can be just as slow, but instead we just focus on looking at how much faster (instead of slower) the queues next to us move. We seek material that enforces our own belief that we are indeed the slowest.
> At least that's how I remember it.



Sounds about right. I've learnt to wind down my impatience factor and just check my phone or choose some sweets and not sweat it.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 5, 2014)

The fact that my grandparents only ever visit shortly prior to doing housework, so they only see my flat in disarray.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Oct 5, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> You know, this has been studied.
> Long results short, it's simply because we don't compare it to the queues other side of the shop which can be just as slow, but instead we just focus on looking at how much faster (instead of slower) the queues next to us move. We seek material that enforces our own belief that we are indeed the slowest.
> At least that's how I remember it.


  Those researchers study the most useless things sometimes, don't they?


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 5, 2014)

The implications of that one little effect are far reaching, it's helpful for analyzing statistics of other useless studies for instance, but yes. I sometimes wonder who thinks of those things, and who approves them.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 5, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> Those researchers study the most useless things sometimes, don't they?


Scientists attached tiny sticks on a desert ant's legs to lengthen them. As a result from the longer stride, the ant got confused and didn't make it back home, and so scientists proved those ants count their steps to destinations and measure distances that way.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't understand restaurant chains that advertise in my area despite there being none anywhere remotely close....

I was at my sister's house last night and a commercial for Moe's came on TV. Ignoring the fact that the commercial was disgusting and looked like a visual description of what it will be doing to your butthole later... I went online to look up Moe's locations as I had only ever seen them when I lived in Florida for time.

There was a single Moe's in all of California....and it was 8 hours away from where I live... wtf? Why are you advertising here then?


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 6, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I don't understand restaurant chains that advertise in my area despite there being none anywhere remotely close....
> 
> I was at my sister's house last night and a commercial for Moe's came on TV. Ignoring the fact that the commercial was disgusting and looked like a visual description of what it will be doing to your butthole later... I went online to look up Moe's locations as I had only ever seen them when I lived in Florida for time.
> 
> There was a single Moe's in all of California....and it was 8 hours away from where I live... wtf? Why are you advertising here then?



It's a very clever technique. Now that you've seen it, Moe's will stick in your head forever. Someday in your travels you will find a Moe's and you won't be able to pass by without going in. They use the same concept all over Route 66, they advertise some station 200 miles away, by the time you get there you have to go in.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 6, 2014)

I've been to Moe's when I was in Florida... they aren't very good and are incomparable to any real Mexican food that can be found in California. I'm sure I'll easily be able to resist their siren call....now Popeyes chicken on the other hand.... fuck.


----------



## Synec (Oct 6, 2014)

i always have the worst diarrhoea after kfc. but i keep coming back for more -i'm just smart like that


----------



## ~Jester (Oct 6, 2014)

I have many things to say about kfc or any fast food chain for that matter but don't wan't to step on any toes. I don't want to make people feel bad for any reason. People can eat what ever the fuk they want, but when you come across certain "facts" you might want to question "some" things about places like kfc.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 6, 2014)

It is required of me to do a geological mapping project next summer. A prospective mapping partner is raising the idea of Canada. I cannot afford the cash necessary to travel that far. >< Why is he insisting on a foreign country when there is the same geology in NW Scotland? 

I can understand a desire for intrepridation, but there are travel costs, considerably more forests obscuring exposures and *bears*.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 6, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> It is required of me to do a geological mapping project next summer. A prospective mapping partner is raising the idea of Canada. I cannot afford the cash necessary to travel that far. >< Why is he insisting on a foreign country when there is the same geology in NW Scotland?
> 
> I can understand a desire for intrepridation, but there are travel costs, considerably more forests obscuring exposures and *bears*.


Honestly, I'd be more worried about the ticks than the bears. Or the Canadian bear ticks. Ticks the size of bears, I tell ya! :V Talk some sense into the man.


----------



## BRN (Oct 6, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> It is required of me to do a geological mapping project next summer. A prospective mapping partner is raising the idea of Canada. I cannot afford the cash necessary to travel that far. >< Why is he insisting on a foreign country when there is the same geology in NW Scotland?
> 
> I can understand a desire for intrepridation, but there are travel costs, considerably more forests obscuring exposures and *bears*.



Currently here in SW Canada but can confirm that the Okanagan is tremendously beautiful. You'd be missing out not to see it for yourself. Still, it's just a student project... and should be on a student budget.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 6, 2014)

BRN said:


> Currently here in SW Canada but can confirm that the Okanagan is tremendously beautiful. You'd be missing out not to see it for yourself. Still, it's just a student project... and should be on a student budget.



I can apply for funding [a group of 6 students mapped southern Greenland, having secured funding from the Royal Arctic Survey]. My concern is that this funding may be more appropriately spent on better equipment and analytical techniques for samples rather than transatlantic travel.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 6, 2014)

~Jester said:


> I have many things to say about kfc or any fast food chain for that matter but don't wan't to step on any toes. I don't want to make people feel bad for any reason. People can eat what ever the fuk they want, but when you come across certain "facts" you might want to question "some" things about places like kfc.



man up and Just Post


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 6, 2014)

~Jester said:


> I have many things to say about kfc or any fast food chain for that matter but don't wan't to step on any toes. I don't want to make people feel bad for any reason. People can eat what ever the fuk they want, but when you come across certain "facts" you might want to question "some" things about places like kfc.



Yesterday my coworker at Little Caesars was telling us that they purposefully grow chickens with six legs, four wings, three breasts, and two heads. To get more out of each chicken.

You could let a farm of chickens loose and I'll be fine. Let loose a factory of these and I'm locking the doors and hiding in a closet with a shotgun.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 6, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Yesterday my coworker at Little Caesars was telling us that they purposefully grow chickens with six legs, four wings, three breasts, and two heads. To get more out of each chicken.
> 
> You could let a farm of chickens loose and I'll be fine. Let loose a factory of these and I'm locking the doors and hiding in a closet with a shotgun.



Six legged, four winged 3 breasted 2 headed [why would anybody want two heads?] chickens don't exist. Why would anybody think this?


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 6, 2014)

I wouldn't say they don't exist when companies like KFC have enough money to cover up everything they do.

It is more than possible to have more than one limb or head. Breed two chickens with bodily mutations like that and you'll probably get mutated chickens in return. Repeat this over several generations and you've got an army of abominations.


----------



## Kosdu (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm pretty sure they don't do that, but it's common practice to feed chickens arsenic to keep the flesh pink.

The conditions they raise them in are horrendously unsanitary though.
Atleast I think, I've done no research on it so I can't really say.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 6, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I wouldn't say they don't exist when companies like KFC have enough money to cover up everything they do.
> 
> It is more than possible to have more than one limb or head. Breed two chickens with bodily mutations like that and you'll probably get mutated chickens in return. Repeat this over several generations and you've got an army of abominations.



To put this bluntly, you would need to be david-ike level retarded to think KFC is breeding six legged chickens.

It is true that battery farming is unfavourable, for a variety of reasons, and it is not necessary to embellish this matter with fiction.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 6, 2014)

People are breeding fatter varieties and feather-less ones (I saw a video of these things walking around once and did they look weird). As for two heads.... Two headed animals rarely make it out of infancy. Even if they were specifically breeding them, they'd lose tons of their stock each time. It wouldn't be worth it. At all. Especially when the head is practically worthless.


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 6, 2014)

Personally I don't believe they exist, however in not one to hide myself from the things corporations can do.

The whole world is a conspiracy. What it's hiding is unimaginable and beyond curiosity.

To repeat, I doubt they exist, but I'm not going to dismiss anything when powerful companies are involved.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 6, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Personally I don't believe they exist, however in not one to hide myself from the things corporations can do.
> 
> The whole world is a conspiracy. What it's hiding is unimaginable and beyond curiosity.
> 
> To repeat, I doubt they exist, but I'm not going to dismiss anything when powerful companies are involved.



Big claims need big evidence. This claim would require us believing that K-fucking-C has a better understanding of biology than the world's leading scientific institutions, being able to alter bodyplans of organisms at will, for minimal expense...and that having discovered a biotechnology that would make them the richest company in the world ...decided to keep it secret so that they could sell sub-standard crappy chicken dinners.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 6, 2014)

For meat they use these grotesquely fat chickens that have been specially bred for nothing else. I have one running around in my yard right now. They don't have any trouble moving around, but it's kind of funny. They waddle.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 6, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Big claims need big evidence. This claim would require us believing that K-fucking-C has a better understanding of biology than the world's leading scientific institutions, being able to alter bodyplans of organisms at will, for minimal expense...and that having discovered a biotechnology that would make them the richest company in the world ...decided to keep it secret so that they could sell sub-standard crappy chicken dinners.



I'm not trying to dispute your main argument at all (because I agree that six-legged, two-headed chickens is virtually impossible to happen in the food industry), but there is every chance that in such a scenario, the owners of KFC would employ the scientific institutions to do this work for them.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 6, 2014)

I am 100% sure these kinds of freak chickens don't exist.
Chickens are kept in horrifying conditions and treated poorly when big chains like kfc try to save money, but creating supermutant chikinlegz is something that'd eat all their profits even if it was possible to make (Which it isn't currently)


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 6, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I'm not trying to dispute your main argument at all (because I agree that six-legged, two-headed chickens is virtually impossible to happen in the food industry), but there is every chance that in such a scenario, the owners of KFC would employ the scientific institutions to do this work for them.



In which case it would be openly published.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 6, 2014)

http://i62.tinypic.com/10rslqv.jpg
Dafuq


----------



## Ieono (Oct 6, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> http://i62.tinypic.com/10rslqv.jpg
> Dafuq



Well, there are female Mr. Mimes, after all...


----------



## Dreaming (Oct 6, 2014)

The best one I got was "don't eat KFC, it's fried pigeon" 

If there's one thing that I'll never understand, it's why anyone would sing Christmas songs in fucking September.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 6, 2014)

Christmas is a state of mind, haha!


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Oct 7, 2014)

This chicken discussion... lawl.

I don't understand why the media thinks trolling = mean/ argumentative comments. That's flaming. Somebody correct them!


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 7, 2014)

I don't understand how people can argue over something that has an objective answer.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 7, 2014)

Someone on the mainsite just told me that the idea that the earth is round is a 'philosophy' that they weren't going to accept as true until they physically went to space and observed it.

Never mind all the kinds of tests you can do, and which many school students do undertake, when they're learning science which show that the earth is approximately spherical.  


This man also thinks that string theory proves that ghosts are real, but he refuses to learn what the maths used in string theory means in order to check whether his interpretation is correct. :\


----------



## Inkswitch (Oct 7, 2014)

How nearly all of the last page was taken up by people discussing their opinions of KFC


----------



## Lobar (Oct 7, 2014)

[yt]_FoaomccQJY[/yt]

cartoon or reality, you decide


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Oct 7, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Someone on the mainsite just told me that the idea that the earth is round is a 'philosophy' that they weren't going to accept as true until they physically went to space and observed it.



Top Ten Reasons Why We Know the Earth is Round


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 7, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> Top Ten Reasons Why We Know the Earth is Round



Point 1 doesn't help, because this person doesn't believe planets exist. I tried to explain it using the point 4.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Oct 7, 2014)

The way my OCD works, It's like logically I know I completed something the first time, but my brain doesn't process it, so I have to do it a shit ton more times just to satisfy or confirm that I did it correctly. It's making me feel tortured.


----------



## ZettaBit (Oct 8, 2014)

I don't understand how people are giving themselves heart attacks by drinking energy drinks. I drink multiple every day, except sometimes on Sunday. Yeah, I dunno. 

Do you even caff bro?


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 8, 2014)

Gorillas on FA being drawn with gigantic dongs. 
Even if they are just anthroed cartoons, I bet many artists actually think gorillas are like that.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 8, 2014)

That's nothing, I came across a fox with 9 penises and cum everywhere once. That image is forever burned in my memory. :c


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 8, 2014)

Nooooooo!!! D: Bigger/more isn't always better guys.


----------



## RedSavage1 (Oct 8, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> Nooooooo!!! D: Bigger/more isn't always better guys.




Tell me about it. 
... Tucking is a bitch. :< Wearing tight jeans is sometimes painful. 





(of all the fucking things, i had to be a well endowed girl. motherfucker------)


----------



## Feste (Oct 8, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Point 1 doesn't help, because this person doesn't believe planets exist. I tried to explain it using the point 4.



Maybe he's an objectivist to the extreme? I mean the philosophy, not just the political concept.

Why the hell was it 75F in October? The hell was that today, seriously? I should have a coat on by now...


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 8, 2014)

The location choices my stepsister's school makes for field trips.

She and her 5th grade classmates went to visit.... a slaughterhouse. She watched a cow get its head cut off and even told me that blood was dripping from its neck, and she told me she saw a lot of skinned pigs, cows, goats, and chickens hanging from the ceiling.

She came back home _traumatized_.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 9, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> The location choices my stepsister's school makes for field trips.
> 
> She and her 5th grade classmates went to visit.... a slaughterhouse. She watched a cow get its head cut off and even told me that blood was dripping from its neck, and she told me she saw a lot of skinned pigs, cows, goats, and chickens hanging from the ceiling.
> 
> She came back home _traumatized_.



She'll be fine. I was marking lambs at that age, and I had already done a necropsy on a lion kill. But then I'm a guy. 

I can still smell the sharp stench of burnt bone. And the blood. Coming home covered in blood every day. It doesn't come off. And I can still see that first partially muscled skeleton just lying there.

Yeah maybe you're right, 6th grade would be good. Anyway I wouldn't worry. I turned out alright, didn't I?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 9, 2014)

Feste said:


> Why the hell was it 75F in October? The hell was that today, seriously? I should have a coat on by now...



I wish it was 75 here... it was like 90 today


----------



## Kleric (Oct 9, 2014)

I understand everything. 

Ha, anyway I'd like to. I prefer to try understanding things than rhetorically asking why people do things or why things happen, figuring out the actual reason is almost as fun as pretending to be unable to fathom one's stupidity.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Oct 9, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> Gorillas on FA being drawn with gigantic dongs.
> Even if they are just anthroed cartoons, I bet many artists actually think gorillas are like that.



Haha, anyone bragging they're "hung like a gorilla" is in for disappointment. x3


----------



## Misomie (Oct 9, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> She'll be fine. I was marking lambs at that age, and I had already done a necropsy on a lion kill. But then I'm a guy.
> 
> I can still smell the sharp stench of burnt bone. And the blood. Coming home covered in blood every day. It doesn't come off. And I can still see that first partially muscled skeleton just lying there.
> 
> Yeah maybe you're right, 6th grade would be good. Anyway I wouldn't worry. I turned out alright, didn't I?



Sex really doesn't play much of a role when it comes to stuff like dissections. It's more of the individual's personality. 

Also, I think that field trip was an attempt to traumatize them into going vegan. They are not highschoolers or even middleschoolers. It's only function at that age is to traumatize.


----------



## ~Jester (Oct 9, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Someone on the mainsite just told me that the idea that the earth is round is a 'philosophy' that they weren't going to accept as true until they physically went to space and observed it.
> 
> Never mind all the kinds of tests you can do, and which many school students do undertake, when they're learning science which show that the earth is approximately spherical.
> 
> ...



The earth is a ball in a fucked up place called "space"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHtvDA0W34I


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 9, 2014)

Depression despite I have a great job, fantastic education and no issue romantically or sexually, I have slayed my demons, and used the corpses as fuel for my interests... I should be chipper... I have done many things people dream of doing in and out of a sexual context, but still, from time to time I am dragged deep into this murky abyss.


----------



## Inkswitch (Oct 9, 2014)

Jack Arclight said:


> Depression despite I have a great job, fantastic education and no issue romantically or sexually, I have slayed my demons, and used the corpses as fuel for my interests... I should be chipper... I have done many things people dream of doing in and out of a sexual context, but still, from time to time I am dragged deep into this murky abyss.


Depression has little to do with your circumstances (though they can be a contributing factor). It's a mental disease and can strike anyone, anytime. I know, because I've been suffering myself for the last five-or-so years.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 9, 2014)

Inkswitch said:


> Depression has little to do with your circumstances (though they can be a contributing factor). It's a mental disease and can strike anyone, anytime. I know, because I've been suffering myself for the last five-or-so years.


An odd beast, usually easily stifled out with a bit of good meditation. Not this time though.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 9, 2014)

Feste said:


> *Maybe he's an objectivist to the extreme? I mean the philosophy, not just the political concept.
> *
> Why the hell was it 75F in October? The hell was that today, seriously? I should have a coat on by now...



He thinks string theory proves that ghosts exist.


----------



## tisr (Oct 9, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> He thinks string theory proves that ghosts exist.



What I've seen so far is
String theory -> Parallel universes in 11 dimensions -> Infinite parallel universes -> Everything is literally possible -> There must be a universe with ___.

Or even
String theory -> Wow that's cool right? -> Anything must be possible -> I bet even ghosts


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Oct 9, 2014)

I don't understand why it seems as if most furries have so many identity issues or they give every away every detail about their identity on their profile. It's like you scroll through a lot of people's profiles and they have like a million different sexual orientation or gender identity group icons to describe themselves. It's like there will be either or a combination of gay, bi, lesbian, demi, pan, genderfluid, femboi, hetero icons all on one page or some other name for an uncommon sexual orientation or identity. Or, you'll have people keep switching between sexual orientations from straight, to gay, or bi, etc... over a period of time. It's like one minute they'll say something like "straight and looking for a relationship", then you'll click on their profile, even if it's a day or so later from posting that dating message and they'll already have a gay group icon on their page with a "mate" already picked, even if they just said they were straight and looking like a second ago. I swear, furries have like a fucking switch where they can just change who or what they're into on a whim. It seems as if most sexual orientations associated with furries are adopted orientations and simply due to environmental reasons that tie with fandom influence. If you're a new furry and surround yourself with a bunch of people like this of course it's going to fuck you up eventually and you'll start grabbing all these labels to fit in and be confused with the rest of the community. You also see people writing on their journals about how they're lonely, straight, and can't find a girl, and because of being lonely all that time, they'll end up in a relationship with the same sex due to not being able to get a girl I assume. So they pretty much lower their standards. It's a combination of factors it seems.

Sometimes the furry fandom just feels like a mediocre, soulless community with a shitty atmosphere that always turns people to the fetish side of everything. It can be a very unwelcoming and violating feeling. 


I think it's the special snowflake mentality partially where they feel very entitled to putting labels on themselves which gives them a sense of being "special and different" to make up for a lack of individuality and diversity in the "sad, average" life they live, plus the fact that they are very hypersexual, have low standards and are desperate. And being that they're proud of it, they use their sexuality as a badge of honer, and they'll use that as an excuse or as a victim card for discrimination because they're "different" and live a "non hetero lifestyle". So in other words, someone can just be straight one moment, and then over a period of time of being exposed to the furry fandom start claiming to be a "gay genderfluid wolfdragon" and bitch about there not being bathrooms specifically made for their desired species and identity, which is kinda pathetic and seems desperate for other people's pity and attention. It's kinda sad how a lot of new furries or ones that have been in the fandom for a period of time convert to this "It's always about my sexuality and porn commisions" mentality or the fact that they change their sexuality and allow fake animal characters define like 95% of their life and personal decisions for their identity and sexuality. They turn being a minority into this "cool, diverse and individualistic" trend or something. I think it's just that people join and get involved in it too much and they let the other furries influence them. Not to generalize, but I feel as if a lot of furries have had bad childhoods in a sense that they had emotional trauma, social issues, been bullied, family issues and such, etc.. and they use the furry fandom as a coping mechanism to mask their problems or use every little excuse they have to support the claim of having a bad life, and they feel the need to change their identity because of not being happy with themselves due to the "shitty under-privileged" life they lived or lack of pity and attention received by others. It also probably fucks up the sexual part of the brain which controls their ability to be attracted to things, so they turn to something else or have certain desires and are desperate. Also, some are probably over-privileged and when they see minorities get all the support and attention, they feel as if they're not special or important because they don't have those issues that could give them the support and pity that minorities get, so they try to become a minority, even not realizing that it could be sub-conscious to feel the same support, empathy, and attention so they don't feel left out in a way. There's a combinations of theories I can go through of why furries are like this, and most of them aren't because of the fact that they were born that way, but some of them tie with the "special snowflake complex".


This guy has some good points and theories too:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0guEPZHk5w

It also explains the strong political correctness associated with the furry fandom.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 9, 2014)

People who pretend to be animals have identity issues, who'da thunk it?


----------



## Hinalle K. (Oct 9, 2014)

Everyone is a special snowflake these days. Screw that. I'm a peculiar sand grain.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 9, 2014)

This reminds me of the hypothesis that a diversity of hair and eye colours occurred in western eurasians in the last ice age as a 'special snow flake' mating strategy, by which the most noticeable woman is more likely to secure sex.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 10, 2014)

My dog. Doesn't bat an eye when he knocks the sliding screen off its hinges but looses his mind when an easily pushed door isn't at least half way open. The. door. is. open. Stop sitting there and whining about it being closed. XP


----------



## Taralack (Oct 10, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> give every away every detail about their identity on their profile.



Says the guy using (what I assume is) his own photo as his avatar and includes his Skype username in his profile...


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Oct 10, 2014)

*prepares for the flood of hate* The appeal of dubstep. it just sounds like random noises to me.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 10, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> *prepares for the flood of hate* The appeal of dubstep. it just sounds like random noises to me.


This with heavy dubstep/brostep. I like the chilled stuff. But really brash loud dubstep gives me a headache.


----------



## tisr (Oct 10, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> *prepares for the flood of hate* The appeal of dubstep. it just sounds like random noises to me.



No hate really, I realise its really a matter of taste.

I guess its more of a rhythmic thing than a melodic thing.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 10, 2014)

Why people would want to listen to loud 'music' in their cars that's nothing but loud thumps.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Why people would want to listen to loud 'music' in their cars that's nothing but loud thumps.



*fuck my life for making this reference*

It's all about dat bass, 'bout dat bass, no treble...


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Why people would want to listen to loud 'music' in their cars that's nothing but loud thumps.



Full body massage

EDIT: Though, as a long time listener to dubstep, I feel I can give a pretty good response to the general dubstep conversaion. I'll try.

I'll agree that some dubstep, or maybe most, does indeed sound like noise or random noises. Some examples here are Mistabishi - Printer Jam, or anything by Isqa. But, hidden amongst the noise there are some very good tunes. Most of my friends from high school do not like dubstep, but they still manage to say I have good taste. To rattle off some of my best ones, Katie Sky - Monsters, Edmmer - Go To the Moon, Skrillex - Right it (Stratus remix),  and Ctrl Alt Destruction (forget who made it). And those are just a few, my playlist Favorites - Music on YouTube has much more if you want to listen to these examples and more.

My path to dubstep was rather complicated with bumps and twists. It started out with the game IncrediBots. I met a friend there who made Pivot animations. So I wanted to look for more. I found the Stick Figure High series, which had a remix of Raver's Fantasy, my first techno related song. I loved the rave theme for a long time, then I came across an ad for (I think) Wheatabix, which had Mord Fustang - New World. That was my first dubstep. Come down the line with picky music choices and I find myself listening to what I do today.

I even listen to some songs that aren't dubstep, like NIIC, or even partially dubstep, a great example of that would be TVXQ - Catch Me. A k-pop group that has amazing singing, great dance moves, and even knows how to work the bass. 

All in all I do think dubstep is noise, but when you get down to it, the best dubstep is _controlled_ noise.


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 10, 2014)

*WOOB WOOB WOOB WOOB
*Brrrrr Dzzzzzt
*WOOB WOOB WOOB WOOB
*Bwwww Bwwww

Eh?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Oct 10, 2014)

tisr said:


> No hate really, I realise its really a matter of taste.
> 
> I guess its more of a rhythmic thing than a melodic thing.



Honestly, with me it's more the lack of discernible keys and time signatures (I'm secretly a bit of a nerd about music theory and song structure) that bothers me...that and random high pitched squeals and shit like that.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 10, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> *WOOB WOOB WOOB WOOB
> *Brrrrr Dzzzzzt
> *WOOB WOOB WOOB WOOB
> *Bwwww Bwwww
> ...



I prefer strum-dingaling strum-ding BOM BOM strum dinaling strum strum.


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 10, 2014)

Damn i should just have written an entire new post instead of editing.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm gonna chime in on the wubstep. It doesn't thrill me at all anymore and I don't understand how I could listen to it before, though granted the bands I listened to weren't anywhere close to the classic wubwubwbuwbub but rather wuuuuuub.
There's a festival for underground and hipster music here. For some reason Skrillex is playing there, and the fans of the festival are losing their shit demanding Scrollex's head on a spike, his and the manager's. I can relate to that.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 10, 2014)

I have never understood people and their music. I just like music, but other people always love this genre and hate the others. Can't you just appreciate it for what it is?


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 10, 2014)

I like certain songs out of nearly all genres, dubstep just happens to be my favorite out of them all.

Except screamo. Screamo isn't music. Its having guitar and drums barely audible over the sound of shredding your vocal chords.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm just picky about music because I'm a musician...I like music that has structure and complexity.

And FWIW, my favorite genres are Thrash Metal:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YevFe9lsRI

and Melodic Death Metal:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h71NBBbOjmw


----------



## tisr (Oct 10, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Honestly, with me it's more the lack of discernible keys and time signatures (I'm secretly a bit of a nerd about music theory and song structure) that bothers me...that and random high pitched squeals and shit like that.



 Actually almost all dubstep always follows 4/4 time. Lack of discernible key is not always a thing, usually it has both rhythmic noises and melodic synths which follow some sort of a key or motif. I guess its sort of like shredding in metal, but with more blips and wubs.



funky3000 said:


> Mistabishi - Printer Jam


YES


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 10, 2014)

Some of it is just random noise, but other dubstep songs control the noise, or have just an attracting feel to them.

If there's a favorite addition to dubstep, its female vocals. Female vocals in dubstep is either beautiful or badass. My favorite examples: Katie Sky - Monsters, Phrenik - Stay Where You Are, Illenium - Falling In, and Dubsidia - In My Head. And a good group that does this all the time is Krewella. Fire Hive Krewella remix is the sex. Literally.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 10, 2014)

Why I like Star Trek so much. I'm _hardly_ a paragon of Federation ideals. At the same time, I don't like the direction Abrams is trying to steer the franchise in.


----------



## ~Jester (Oct 11, 2014)

Dear insomnia, I do not understand you. Took a sleeping pill an hour ago and I am entering zombie mode. Must open tomorrow at 6am. Goodnight FAF.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 11, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I like certain songs out of nearly all genres, dubstep just happens to be my favorite out of them all.
> 
> Except screamo. Screamo isn't music. Its having guitar and drums barely audible over the sound of shredding your vocal chords.





sniperfreak223 said:


> I'm just picky about music because I'm a musician...I like music that has structure and complexity.
> 
> And FWIW, my favorite genres are Thrash Metal:
> 
> ...



I didn't mean you guys were picky, I meant normal people if you know what I mean. There's just all of these people, and a lot of times people who don't know anything about music to begin with, who have their pet genre and go out of their way to avoid everything else.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 11, 2014)

You know someone's pissed when they start crying hysterically for no reason and telling you they love you, my mum did this a few hours ago. Before that she told me she wanted to take me to gay bars in Brighton but that would be weird because she's "my mum" but she wouldn't want me to go alone because "they'd eat me alive" so yeah she basically implied she wants to get me laid and i'm pretty sure she's trying to hook me up with a workmate of hers which is all kinds of creepy. I also walked in on her humping my step dad's leg and we had an awkward conversation about whether i'd ever have sex with a woman. My step dad also basically made out with the male cat. And the cat's bisexual because of this apparently. Yeah.

I just...i don't know what to think about tonight.


----------



## RedSavage1 (Oct 11, 2014)

Some people.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 11, 2014)

I don't understand why my laptop is bugging out on me again


----------



## Misomie (Oct 11, 2014)

My dog loved spinach. And zucchini. And jalapenos. He wants more but everything is covered in seriachi (sp?) sauce and I don't want to give him diarrhea so he'll just have to wait until later.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 12, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> You know someone's pissed when they start crying hysterically for no reason and telling you they love you, my mum did this a few hours ago. Before that she told me she wanted to take me to gay bars in Brighton but that would be weird because she's "my mum" but she wouldn't want me to go alone because "they'd eat me alive" so yeah she basically implied she wants to get me laid and i'm pretty sure she's trying to hook me up with a workmate of hers which is all kinds of creepy. I also walked in on her humping my step dad's leg and we had an awkward conversation about whether i'd ever have sex with a woman. My step dad also basically made out with the male cat. And the cat's bisexual because of this apparently. Yeah.
> 
> I just...i don't know what to think about tonight.



No wonder you smoke.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 12, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> No wonder you smoke.


Damn straight, my family are all weirdos. A few weeks ago i was getting high with my aunt on the balcony and my mum came out and just started talking about her period for no reason. Just...what? This is why i'm gay woman! 

I never stood a chance of being normal.


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 12, 2014)

Women.

Seriously. For the first time in five years I've lost my head for a woman. And nothing. But the very moment I concede my defeat she shows her interest in me. Ok - if she wants it - we'll dance. But this time to my music.

Still, a damn shame. Inteligent woman who's not pissing me off is a very rare treat. But it wasn't my choice.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 12, 2014)

Mammary glands on scalies. I don't disapprove, but ouch.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 13, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> You know someone's pissed when they start crying hysterically for no reason and telling you they love you, my mum did this a few hours ago. Before that she told me she wanted to take me to gay bars in Brighton but that would be weird because she's "my mum" but she wouldn't want me to go alone because "they'd eat me alive" so yeah she basically implied she wants to get me laid and i'm pretty sure she's trying to hook me up with a workmate of hers which is all kinds of creepy. I also walked in on her humping my step dad's leg and we had an awkward conversation about whether i'd ever have sex with a woman. My step dad also basically made out with the male cat. And the cat's bisexual because of this apparently. Yeah.
> 
> I just...i don't know what to think about tonight.


...are you real? you were awake at this time? this sounds like a dream i would have on a crazy night



sniperfreak223 said:


> *prepares for the flood of hate* The appeal of dubstep. it just sounds like random noises to me.



i like a slew of shit and we could probably find some bands that we both like based on your credentials, yet for some reason i like dubstep and edm as well. idk

there's some weirder variants on the style that i've definitely come to love, like submotion orchestra for instance (although i don't know if that is truly considered pure dubstep; it has clear influences and noises categorized by the "wub" tone but it definitely tends to linger in jazz/fusion stylistically so idk)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwfWUEUJPfk

it really does just depend on what you hear though. i've heard music of any genre that i love and hate. i don't hate "dubstep" as a whole, but i think there are definitely things that i would pick and choose in regards to that. everybody's different though.


funky3000 said:


> Except screamo. Screamo isn't music. Its having guitar and drums barely audible over the sound of shredding your vocal chords.


name a few bands? screamo's become a bit of a buzzword but tends to get used as a generic comment on anything involving the screaming technique, which isn't entirely true. there is a category of music that plays into the "screamo" form and style, but the term itself can sometimes become a quick misnomer for a great deal of styles


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 13, 2014)

.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 13, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> ...are you real?


Unfortunately yes i am. 

My life is stranger than most and honestly i'm quite happy about that but sometimes the people i know can be uncomfortably bizarre.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Oct 13, 2014)

Space Dandy.

A lot of people seem to like the show. It got decent reviews. I'm enjoying it, yet I have no idea why.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 13, 2014)

I don't understand having sleep problems for 2 weeks, then getting a few nights of generally normal sleep and then.. OH LOOK ALMOST 6 AM LOOK HOW TIRED I'M NOT.

Good thing it's autumn break this week. But god damn, I need to figure a way to combat these sleeping problems.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 18, 2014)

What in the everloving fuck?


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 18, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> What in the everloving fuck?



Well I know what I'll be scrolling through until 3 am tonight. (Not the tiny willy duck, the blog.)


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 18, 2014)

I dont understand why I cant do linearts and shading it looks so frustratingly lame and my art is not where I want it to be. Despite having improved I guess.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 18, 2014)

My phone's kid-lock has blocked _creepypastas._


----------



## Pinky (Oct 18, 2014)

Last night I went to sleep with a bunch of fans in the room and somehow I woke up all sweaty and gasping for air.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 18, 2014)

So, turns out that radiogenic isotope dating of rocks is actually about 100 times more difficult to calculate than I had imagined. Some of the expressions can only be solved empirically, not algebraically.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 18, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Last night I went to sleep with a bunch of fans in the room and somehow I woke up all sweaty and gasping for air.



WHY did I read this as sleeping with... fans, fans? Instead of... desk fans?


----------



## Ieono (Oct 18, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> So, turns out that radiogenic isotope dating of rocks is actually about 100 times more difficult to calculate than I had imagined. Some of the expressions can only be solved empirically, not algebraically.



What specifically about it is giving you problems?


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 18, 2014)

Ieono said:


> What specifically about it is giving you problems?



U-Th-Pb system in which the isochrons intercept with the concordia curve or other graphs [assuming no initial Pb]

and then various mass-balance problems.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 18, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I dont understand why I cant do linearts and shading it looks so frustratingly lame and my art is not where I want it to be. Despite having improved I guess.


Gah I feel you. I can do decent sketches or outline stuff, but there's no chance I'm going anywhere NEAR shading.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 18, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> U-Th-Pb system in which the isochrons intercept with the concordia curve or other graphs [assuming no initial Pb]
> 
> and then various mass-balance problems.



Haha, I knew it was related to isochrons.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 18, 2014)

Improving takes a HUGE amount of time. It's something you can only compare on a year-to-year basis, if even that.

I personally have a 6-year plan for being anywhere near as good as I want to be. I think I'm going to be on my second review year at Christmas... or was it the first review year? Can't remember. That's how slowly I'm taking it.

You have to compare your work to what you were doing a year before, every year =P


----------



## KyryK (Oct 18, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> Well I know what I'll be scrolling through until 3 am tonight. (Not the tiny willy duck, the blog.)


Be careful. Me and my friend could only stay on that blog for about 5 mins before tabbing out and having a little cry.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 18, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> What in the everloving fuck?



This made me laugh a little _too_ much. I think I'm going to Hell now.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 18, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> What in the everloving fuck?



Dear lord lol. I'm cringing, but I just can't stop laughing either XD


----------



## KyryK (Oct 18, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> This made me laugh a little _too_ much. I think I'm going to Hell now.





GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Dear lord lol. I'm cringing, but I just can't stop laughing either XD


It's so perfectly creepy and fantastically horrific that i don't think it's actually possible to do anything other than laugh your ass off while feeling disgusted with it.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 18, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> It's so perfectly creepy and fantastically horrific that i don't think it's actually possible to do anything other than laugh your ass off while feeling disgusted with it.



My feelings on the entire furry fandon in a nutshell.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 18, 2014)

http://36.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mb3eg2SSbz1qhon91o1_500.jpg
Your welcome.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 18, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> http://36.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mb3eg2SSbz1qhon91o1_500.jpg
> Your welcome.



I see your chicken and I raise you a cat

http://lolsnaps.com/upload_pic/CatsaredicksIknewit-16214.jpg (nsfw)


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 18, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I see your chicken and I raise you a cat
> 
> http://lolsnaps.com/upload_pic/CatsaredicksIknewit-16214.jpg (nsfw)




Thats fine Garth, I didn't need to breathe for the next several minutes.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Oct 18, 2014)

Aaaand here's tonight's nightmare fuel sorted out.

Did I say I missed FAF ? Because right now I don't.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 18, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I see your chicken and I raise you a cat
> 
> http://lolsnaps.com/upload_pic/CatsaredicksIknewit-16214.jpg (nsfw)


Well now i've got the design of my next sona sorted out...


----------



## Pinky (Oct 18, 2014)

Just started out with IRC. Is it normal that nobody at all is saying anything?


----------



## Hewge (Oct 18, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Just started out with IRC. Is it normal that nobody at all is saying anything?



They too busy fappin'


----------



## KyryK (Oct 18, 2014)

As i type i've been up for about 34 hours and i'm not even tired.

How is that even...i...just...What? I should be in some sort of zombified state but i'm perfectly fine.


----------



## Demensa (Oct 18, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> As i type i've been up for about 34 hours and i'm not even tired.
> 
> How is that even...i...just...What? I should be in some sort of zombified state but i'm perfectly fine.



Then it turns out that you were only dreaming of posting on FAF...

But seriously... I struggle to make it past 24 hours usually.  34 hours is pretty insane.  And then hearing of people staying up 48 hours + is baffling.
I always think all night events or movie marathons are going to be a great idea until it gets to morning the next day and I just feel awful.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 18, 2014)

There's a point where you stop feeling sleepy. I guess it's different for different people. If you stay up long enough you get to the point where you can't go to sleep.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 18, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> As i type i've been up for about 34 hours and i'm not even tired.
> 
> How is that even...i...just...What? I should be in some sort of zombified state but i'm perfectly fine.


I used to get really bad bouts of sleeplessness where I wouldn't sleep for days, then I'd have a total system shutdown and sleep 16-20+ hours straight. And then I'd wake up all refreshed and shit and it would start all over. 
It got better over the last few years but every now and again it crops back up. I used to not be tired either, despite being up for a few days, but when my body was finally ready to shut down I would literally just curl up and pass out, even if I was in the middle of something. 

I always have really cool dreams after sleeplessness sprints.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 19, 2014)

Demensa said:


> Then it turns out that you were only dreaming of posting on FAF...
> 
> But seriously... I struggle to make it past 24 hours usually.  34 hours is pretty insane.  And then hearing of people staying up 48 hours + is baffling.
> I always think all night events or movie marathons are going to be a great idea until it gets to morning the next day and I just feel awful.


I think my record is about 52 hours, there's a point where your brain just goes "Nope" and you turn into the walking dead until you pass out.


jtrekkie said:


> There's a point where you stop feeling sleepy. I guess it's different for different people. If you stay up long enough you get to the point where you can't go to sleep.


Yup, i'm right in the middle of that now.


Pimigrat said:


> I used to get really bad bouts of sleeplessness where I wouldn't sleep for days, then I'd have a total system shutdown and sleep 16-20+ hours straight. And then I'd wake up all refreshed and shit and it would start all over.
> It got better over the last few years but every now and again it crops back up. I used to not be tired either, despite being up for a few days, but when my body was finally ready to shut down I would literally just curl up and pass out, even if I was in the middle of something.
> 
> I always have really cool dreams after sleeplessness sprints.


Fun fact: If i remember correctly that's a symptom of bipolar disorder, not to worry you or anything. :mrgreen:


----------



## ~Jester (Oct 19, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> There's a point where you stop feeling sleepy. I guess it's different for different people. If you stay up long enough you get to the point where you can't go to sleep.



For me that point is after 12am. No more melatonin production left to make me sleepy, hence why I need to get to sleep soon or I'll have trouble sleeping all night.  Damn you FAF...


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 19, 2014)

I can't make it past 12 hours without NEEDING to sleep.

10, normally though. I just get through those last two hours though.


----------



## tisr (Oct 19, 2014)

I've managed to live my life with a minimal amount of sleep on weekdays, and then collapsing on saturday.


----------



## Kaedal (Oct 19, 2014)

tisr said:


> I've managed to live my life with a minimal amount of sleep on weekdays, and then collapsing on saturday.


If I don't sleep more than 6 hours, I can usually stay awake for 12-14 hours. Go past those 6, to perhaps 8 or 10 hours, and we're talking all-nighters.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 19, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I see your chicken and I raise you a cat
> 
> http://lolsnaps.com/upload_pic/CatsaredicksIknewit-16214.jpg (nsfw)



I'm so fucking done, I want the DDOS back now


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 19, 2014)

the appeal of AC/DC


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 19, 2014)

I have now been a member of this forum for 101 days, and I have been "this'd" on 100 times on 53 posts. I can't think of 53 intelligent things I've said in that time. I can't think of 10. Maybe 4 or 5.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 19, 2014)

This'd for irony :3


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 19, 2014)

D:


----------



## Kaedal (Oct 19, 2014)

People who find it necessary to try and weave their way through a pedestrian zone... In a car. Not a truck. Not delivering anything. They don't live there. They just seem to enjoy the challenge of trying to avoid smashing into people as they move their monstrous hunk of metal and electronics through an area _designed for walking_.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 19, 2014)

Kaedal said:


> People who find it necessary to try and weave their way through a pedestrian zone... In a car. Not a truck. Not delivering anything. They don't live there. They just seem to enjoy the challenge of trying to avoid smashing into people as they move their monstrous hunk of metal and electronics through an area _designed for walking_.



How does anyone do that without getting arrested?


----------



## Kaedal (Oct 19, 2014)

You want something even more surprising? The particular incident I'm talking about? It occurred down the street from a police station. Because apparently endangering the lives of people in the backyard of the local police is a _great_ idea!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 19, 2014)

Police in general have a reputation of being useless.

Police here are the worst. They'll do drug busts and catch people speeding, but if someone actually needs their help? They're not interested, they may as well be absent.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 19, 2014)

why is my heartrate high

why did i think i was going to pass out when i came in to my room

what did i do


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 19, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> why is my heartrate high
> 
> why did i think i was going to pass out when i came in to my room
> 
> what did i do



Anxiety problems?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 19, 2014)

i guess

i wish i knew why though 

it's extremely problematic to have a large workload and be disabled by emotional issues


----------



## Fiab (Oct 19, 2014)

How people have such high alcohol tolerance. I'm tipsy at 2 and floored at 6 within a 9 hour period, and that's just plain ale.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 19, 2014)

The voyeruistic joys of watching Christian Weston Chandler. It's like watching a really bad car accident, you shouldn't want to see how this horribly-dressed, whiny manchild lives but you can't pull yourself away.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSaeKI8IXGU


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 19, 2014)

Fiab said:


> How people have such high alcohol tolerance. I'm tipsy at 2 and floored at 6 within a 9 hour period, and that's just plain ale.


i have once drank 3 shots and a glass of wine and barely even felt a thing. let's please trade.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 20, 2014)

Now, I know creationists in general are pretty damn stupid, but this takes the cake:



			
				Ray Comfort said:
			
		

> In a recent post I asked the question which came first--air or lungs, the heart or blood, etc.? Frankten Goethe (presumably a believer in Darwinian evolution) stepped up to the plate and answered each question, ending with "science has evidence for its answers."
> 
> Frankten believed that air came first. But if the air came first, where did it come from, and how was it that it had just the right amount of oxygen to sustain human life? While human lungs were evolving how did we breathe? Why did they evolve if life was already sustained without them?
> 
> ...


----------



## Fiab (Oct 20, 2014)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> _Monday morning comics eh?_



Last couple of lines have a very nice Dr. Seuss feel to them. Some reason voiced by Johnny Depp



Evan of Phrygia said:


> i have once drank 3 shots a glass of wine and barely even felt a thing. let's please trade.



Shot glasses of wine?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 20, 2014)

Fiab said:


> How people have such high alcohol tolerance. I'm tipsy at 2 and floored at 6 within a 9 hour period, and that's just plain ale.


At least you'll save money by not having to spend a ton on booze to det grunk


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 20, 2014)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Now, I know creationists in general are pretty damn stupid, but this takes the cake:


I... I just can't handle people who do this kinda shit anymore. You could give them all the proof and evidence in the world, you could take them back in fucking time in a Tardis and SHOW them the evidence actively accumulating and still it wouldn't be enough. Because the Bible says otherwise. *shudder* I could rant about this shit all day, for all the good it would do me. I'm just gonna go off and love me some more sins and shit.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 20, 2014)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> stuff



That's what you get for Facebook.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 21, 2014)

Why people hate preorders so much (I'm talking physical copies here). Is it just because people ask you to preorder so often? Otherwise their pros heavily outweigh their cons.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 21, 2014)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Now, I know creationists in general are pretty damn stupid, but this takes the cake:



It's been explained to him several times as well, he just ignores it and keeps repeating the same stupid crap.

Nothing you can do about willful ignorance.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 21, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> the appeal of AC/DC


Their early stuff with Bon Scott on vocals was decent, with High voltage, Let there be Rock and of course Big Balls being my favourite songs from that era.

Some balls are held for charity, and some for fancy dress
but when they're held for pleasure they're the balls that i like best. ;p

But when Bon drank himself to death and was replaced by Brian Johnson the band got incredibly boring. By their own admission they've basically just been playing the same song for 20 years.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 21, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Why people hate preorders so much (I'm talking physical copies here). Is it just because people ask you to preorder so often? Otherwise their pros heavily outweigh their cons.



"Please pay us for a game that has neither been released nor reviewed, and in return you get silly crap that used to be included in games or free."


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 21, 2014)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> "Please pay us for a game that has neither been released nor reviewed, and in return you get silly crap that used to be included in games or free."



Pre-orders made sense for physical copies of games because you were just reserving a copy you were hyped for.

Steam preorders strike me as retarded.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 21, 2014)

How the hell did Early Access come in as such a big hit.
Devs are selling the game full-price usually, and they don't have to worry about bugs since it's still "wip" with very little progress being made. Can't people see the devs are using it only as an excuse for laziness?
I'd love if steam would stop selling early accesses.

Preorders suck. Have a game that's hyped and not reviewed for a chance to get some minor digital bling.
50/50 odds the games is good.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 21, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Pre-orders made sense for physical copies of games because you were just reserving a copy you were hyped for.
> Steam preorders strike me as retarded.




Only way I'd pre-order online is if they give exclusive in game shit, early access, _and they gave it to me at a discounted price._

If I'm going to be buying your game at fucking face value without any frame of reference about how good it is, you better be on your knees begging me to. If not, I'll wait until I hear about it and _then_ make my choice, rather than taking my chances. If I'm going to be taking my chances, make this deal sweet for me. Sugar it up. Make it cheap. Make it _dirty._


----------



## ZettaBit (Oct 21, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> How the hell did Early Access come in as such a big hit.
> Devs are selling the game full-price usually, and they don't have to worry about bugs since it's still "wip" with very little progress being made. Can't people see the devs are using it only as an excuse for laziness?
> I'd love if steam would stop selling early accesses.
> 
> ...



Yeah, and a lat of the devs don't even care after the game gets fully released. At least polish the damn game to a point where people don't feel like they wasted $60 on a game full of bugs. Oh and son't release patches intended to fix some bugs and create new ones. Test your shit before you release it >_<


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 21, 2014)

@Cats: yeah. i can see where you're coming from. it's still a relatively similar formula but with a definite sense of charm that there doesn't seem to be in other places.


Fiab said:


> Shot glasses of wine?


typo. 3 shots and a glass of wine


----------



## Lobar (Oct 21, 2014)

I preordered The Binding of Isaac: Rebirth, but that's only because it was discounted and it's a polished version of a game that was already good.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 21, 2014)

Why certain awesome genres of music cease to be popular or mainstream, like sophisti-pop or new jack swing. It's as if they don't survive a sort of musical natural selection, and become a part of music's fossil record.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 21, 2014)

How i managed to clean a cluster of dead pixels off of my computer screen with a wet wipe. 


Evan of Phrygia said:


> @Cats: yeah. i can see where you're coming from. it's still a relatively similar formula but with a definite sense of charm that there doesn't seem to be in other places.


Yeah, they seemed to lose a lot of charm and originality when Bon Scott died and they've basically been stuck in a rut for decades.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 21, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> How i managed to clean a cluster of dead pixels off of my computer screen with a wet wipe.
> 
> Yeah, they seemed to lose a lot of charm and originality when Bon Scott died and they've basically been stuck in a rut for decades.



I love AC/DC but I only listen to the old stuff. There is one fairly new one that I thought was OK, but it was with another group and the only vocals from AC/DC was Angus. I actually didn't know they were still active.


----------



## Baz (Oct 21, 2014)

Things I dont understand? Why I am so manicly depressive, why isnt, why am I am feeling all the feelings im feeling right now >.<, I dont understand relationships or how to sustain them, I dont understand why I have so little friends, and last of all I dont understand how to induce an orange flame in a propane burning weed burner, oh and why my ignition coil driver relay circuit, the dimmer switch part when I turn the switch up, the diaelectric breakdown of air beomes less and shorter. But when I turn the switch down the electrical spark length goes up and more powerful. I understand there induction based coils and all but idk why. OH and I also wonder why everyone irl thinks im insane.


----------



## Magick (Oct 21, 2014)

I don't understand why some people can't leave other people alone when it's obvious they're not wanted.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 21, 2014)

Magick said:


> I don't understand why some people can't leave other people alone when it's obvious they're not wanted.



Because sometimes it isn't obvious. 
Or they are so desperately alone and socially inept that they don't want to give into the belief of their greatest fear--that they're really not wanted. 

Or Idk I guess it's all perspective.


----------



## Magick (Oct 21, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Because sometimes it isn't obvious.
> Or they are so desperately alone and socially inept that they don't want  to give into the belief of their greatest fear--that they're really not  wanted.
> 
> Or Idk I guess it's all perspective.



That's a fair point in some cases, but I know some people that deliberately ignore someone's request of "Can you please leave me alone? I'm doing (X)" and still try to butt in.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 21, 2014)

Magick said:


> That's a fair point in some cases, but I know some people that deliberately ignore someone's request of "Can you please leave me alone? I'm doing (X)" and still try to butt in.



Yeah no fuck those assholes. 

"Sorry I'm busy give me a minute."
"Why?"
"Because fuck you, that's why."


----------



## Magick (Oct 21, 2014)

This also could go in the hate thread, but I still don't understand-

People who think they deserve something without having contributed anything to or for it.

People who want preferential treatment and special rights or privileges while calling it equality.


----------



## Baz (Oct 21, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Because sometimes it isn't obvious.
> Or they are so desperately alone and socially inept that they don't want to give into the belief of their greatest fear--that they're really not wanted.
> 
> Or Idk I guess it's all perspective.



That statement describes me pretty well ;_;


----------



## Echoshock (Oct 21, 2014)

I don't understand what made me think it was a good idea to melt a mars bar on top of a toffee steamed pudding.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 21, 2014)

I;m talking about the cool physical preorders that comes with plushies, figures, posters, ect. Sometimes, I just know I'll love a game. If this game is popular, I'm going to preorder (ie. What I did with XY and what I'm doing with ORAS). I know I'll love the game and I can't wait to play it so of course I'm going to preorder it. As long as I get that feeling, I know the game will be awesome (it hasn't steered me wrong yet).


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 21, 2014)

Baz said:


> Things I dont understand? Why I am so manicly depressive, why isnt, why am I am feeling all the feelings im feeling right now >.<, I dont understand relationships or how to sustain them, I dont understand why I have so little friends, and last of all I dont understand how to induce an orange flame in a propane burning weed burner, oh and why my ignition coil driver relay circuit, the dimmer switch part when I turn the switch up, the diaelectric breakdown of air beomes less and shorter. But when I turn the switch down the electrical spark length goes up and more powerful. I understand there induction based coils and all but idk why. OH and I also wonder why everyone irl thinks im insane.



I wish I could help, but I'm afraid I don't have all the answers. But I can talk about fire. If you have an orange flame that means not all of the fuel is combusting and you need more oxygen. It's the unburnt fuel that is giving off the orange light. If you have a nice blue flame it's burning completely. That's when it's the hottest.

If you want an orange flame for some reason, you need to make the air holes behind the nozzle smaller, that will give you a richer mixture and more color.

About the ignition coil I'd have to look at it.


----------



## Baz (Oct 21, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I wish I could help, but I'm afraid I don't have all the answers. But I can talk about fire. If you have an orange flame that means not all of the fuel is combusting and you need more oxygen. It's the unburnt fuel that is giving off the orange light. If you have a nice blue flame it's burning completely. That's when it's the hottest.
> 
> If you want an orange flame for some reason, you need to make the air holes behind the nozzle smaller, that will give you a richer mixture and more color.
> 
> About the ignition coil I'd have to look at it.



Yes thats brilliant! I think I will try that. As for the ignition coil circuit I have a proposed theroy but this aint the place to put it


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 21, 2014)

My pencil. It seems to be posessed by a perverted poltergiest. 
Are there such thing as priests that an exercise pencils? Not that I want the ghost to leave, but you know just in case.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 21, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> My pencil. It seems to be posessed by a perverted poltergiest.
> Are there such thing as priests that an exercise pencils? Not that I want the ghost to leave, but you know just in case.



A degenerate Rumpelstiltskin leaving smut in your sketchbook, is it? I can take care of it, but I'll have to come over.

It could take a while.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 21, 2014)

I went to get drug tested today.

I don't understand why right across from the drug testing facility is a "health and wellness center" with a giant pot leaf on it's sign and a "indoor growing and hydroponics supply store."

God damn it California. Why you so crazy.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 21, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> A degenerate Rumpelstiltskin leaving smut in your sketchbook, is it? I can take care of it, but I'll have to come over.
> 
> It could take a while.


Yes. I just opened it expecting blank pages and BOOM filth everywhere. I dunno how.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 21, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I love AC/DC but I only listen to the old stuff. There is one fairly new one that I thought was OK, but it was with another group and the only vocals from AC/DC was *Angus*. I actually didn't know they were still active.


These statements seem to contradict each other...

Maybe the other group you're thinking of is Airbourne?


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 21, 2014)

Wrong, not Angus. It was Malcolm. Just ignore me, I'm an idiot.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 22, 2014)

I watched a video about checking on tarantula babies and they were all dead.
I hate spiders.
But it made me really sad. Like, this guy opened the sac of babies and they were_ all dead_ and I almost _cried_.
I don't understand these feelings, someone please help me.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 22, 2014)

My dog used to hate peanut butter, I tried to make her eat it but she didnt like it

Now I have a peanut butter on my plate and I left for one second and came back and its all gonr o^o


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 22, 2014)

Pimigrat said:


> I watched a video about checking on tarantula babies and they were all dead.
> I hate spiders.
> But it made me really sad. Like, this guy opened the sac of babies and they were_ all dead_ and I almost _cried_.
> I don't understand these feelings, someone please help me.



hormooooooones

"oh god. this flower. it's in a flower pot all by itself. why is that so sad? why am i crying? why this flower? ;^; "


----------



## Feste (Oct 22, 2014)

Pimigrat said:


> I watched a video about checking on tarantula babies and they were all dead.
> I hate spiders.
> But it made me really sad. Like, this guy opened the sac of babies and they were_ all dead_ and I almost _cried_.
> I don't understand these feelings, someone please help me.



It's the furry in you, it's seeping into everything animal O.O. Soon you'll think Eight Legged Freaks is a drama.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 22, 2014)

Pimigrat said:


> I watched a video about checking on tarantula babies and they were all dead.
> I hate spiders.
> But it made me really sad. Like, this guy opened the sac of babies and they were_ all dead_ and I almost _cried_.
> I don't understand these feelings, someone please help me.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traumatic_bonding


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 22, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traumatic_bonding


HAH. You've inadvertently helped me unravel the mystery that is my brainfuckery while trying to help me understand why dead spider babies made me sad.


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 22, 2014)

Pimigrat said:


> You've helped me unravel the mystery that is my brainfuckery



Me gusta. Sorry, I must.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 22, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Me gusta. Sorry, I must.


We're sig-quoting each other. 
Is this what love truly is?


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 22, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Me gusta. Sorry, I must.





Pimigrat said:


> We're sig-quoting each other.
> Is this what love truly is?



[yt]Ktbhw0v186Q[/yt]


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 22, 2014)

Also
- you like tanks and play WoT (well I said goodbye to that game some time ago... Has nothing  more to offer, also, playing become... hard thanks to SilentStalker  and his anti-EFE crusade)
- you live in Finland
- you hate people

Then I guess yes. Now all I need is to find you and put in formalin.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 22, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Also
> - you like tanks and play WoT (well I said goodbye to that game some time ago... Has nothing  more to offer, also, playing become... hard thanks to SilentStalker  and his anti-EFE crusade)
> - you live in Finland
> - you hate people
> ...


When you find me, promise me that you'll diaphonize me. At least my skull. With a pretty color. Because that would be fucking gorgeous.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 22, 2014)

This is the most macabre love story since Bride of Frankenstein.


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 22, 2014)

You know, I always dreamed of a bull or cow skull hanging over my flat doors, just like in good ol' westerns. But to hang a diaphonized human skull? Or to make a desk lamp out of it? I'm afraid there are no words in english or any other known language that would allow me to depict the epicness of it, so I'll just yell: saatana vittu perkele.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 22, 2014)

Pardon me while I vomit.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 22, 2014)

I thought it was quite romantic. 
Excuse me while I shed a tear.


----------



## Feste (Oct 22, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> You know, I always dreamed of a bull or cow skull hanging over my flat doors, just like in good ol' westerns. But to hang a diaphonized human skull? Or to make a desk lamp out of it? I'm afraid there are no words in english or any other known language that would allow me to depict the epicness of it, so I'll just yell: saatana vittu perkele.



From the country that brought you this


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 22, 2014)

How our cat loves the neighbor girl more then us.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 22, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> *something RedSavage posted*



I dont understand why you memed your avatar with impact font that says 'butter'


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 22, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I dont understand why you memed your avatar with impact font that says 'butter'



Start here: https://forums.furaffinity.net/thre...-have-to-say?p=4890558&viewfull=1#post4890558

_bask in my buttery lettuce glory_


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 22, 2014)

Ah yes...the forum games


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 22, 2014)

How beautiful. I would give you both a bull head suitable for mounting, but I would get arrested


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 23, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Start here: https://forums.furaffinity.net/thre...-have-to-say?p=4890558&viewfull=1#post4890558
> 
> _bask in my buttery lettuce glory_


lolololol after sleeping for like an hour or something, it's even more fucking entertaining
sleep plis com baaaaak


----------



## 1000bluntz (Oct 23, 2014)

Why is there a yearly festival revolving around burning cereal and calling it 'shithead'
http://www.burningshithead.com/


----------



## KyryK (Oct 23, 2014)

1000bluntz said:


> Why is there a yearly festival revolving around burning cereal and calling it 'shithead'
> http://www.burningshithead.com/


Hail Eris, that's why.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 23, 2014)

I saw an image on the mainsite of a human woman giving Winne the Poo a blowjob. What's worse? The artist has talent. 

Excuse me while I hang myself.


----------



## Hewge (Oct 23, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> I saw an image on the mainsite of a human woman giving Winne the Poo a blowjob. What's worse? The artist has talent.
> 
> Excuse me while I hang myself.



Talent doesn't exist, really. They can do whatever they want with the skills they've developed. xP


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 23, 2014)

Yeah, it's kind of rude to say whatever someone decides to do with their skills 'a waste of talent' it's theirs and they can do what they want and if it makes themselves happy it's not a waste...

Not to say it's going to make other people happy, but they just have to live with whatever criticism they get and ignore it. As long as the criticizer isnt being an ass about it and constantly pesters said artist


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 23, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Yeah, it's kind of rude to say whatever someone decides to do with their skills 'a waste of talent' it's theirs and they can do what they want and if it makes themselves happy it's not a waste...
> 
> Not to say it's going to make other people happy, but they just have to live with whatever criticism they get and ignore it. As long as the criticizer isnt being an ass about it and constantly pesters said artist


When an artist who rivals the famous painters of all times decides to use their talent into drawing naked furries for scraps, that's waste of talent right there.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 23, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> When an artist who rivals the famous painters of all times decides to use their talent into drawing naked furries for scraps, that's waste of talent right there.


I honestly don't agree. I guess if you wanna argue that art has some tangential purpose to the consumer that judges its' value, then I'll concede that point. But I don't think that the people drawing that kind of stuff are doing it strictly for money or for validation. They just like it. It may be going as far away from conceivably "normal" art as possible, but their perception of it is still definitely radically different than ours, especially since the immediate response is disgust for the topic of the art.

I write fucking weird shit with too many key changes and time signatures that don't make sense, but I don't expect any validation for it beyond the fact that it's something I enjoy, and even though I'm making no money and possibly wasting talent (btw talent is far less of a real thing than people would like to admit) I'm not going to stop doing it. If I am really concerned about income, I'll just find an income. 

I just greatly dislike the fact that artists will get judged because people don't like the topic/material itself. I would never stretch to say that you don't have a right to dislike it because that is also untrue, but sometimes when judging those sorts of things there's an assumption that the artist has no idea of what's even happening around them, as though the minute they do something like this person that is fiscally and conventionally illogical/strange they have proven that they are entirely unaware of the other options they have.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 23, 2014)

Hewge said:


> Talent doesn't exist, really. They can do whatever they want with the skills they've developed. xP


Oh sure they can, I agree with others that it's no less art than anything else. I was just kinda surprised at the use of Winnie the Pooh.


----------



## ZettaBit (Oct 23, 2014)

Talent really comes down to the eye of the beholder. 
Oh and Microsoft is going to jump from Windows 8.1 to Windows 10. "Skipping ahead to windows 10 to emphasize its effort to move forward." http://www.forbes.com/sites/quicker...care-about-windows-10-and-neither-should-you/

WTG Microsoft.


----------



## BRN (Oct 23, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> When an artist who rivals the famous painters of all times decides to use their talent into drawing naked furries for scraps, that's waste of talent right there.



When an artist decides to draw some melting clocks, man, that's a waste of talent too, right? :?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 23, 2014)

^^^and a waste of time :V


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 23, 2014)

BRN said:


> When an artist decides to draw some melting clocks, man, that's a waste of talent too, right? :?



You better don't be dissing Salvador DalÃ­


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 23, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> Talent really comes down to the eye of the beholder.
> Oh and Microsoft is going to jump from Windows 8.1 to Windows 10. "Skipping ahead to windows 10 to emphasize its effort to move forward." http://www.forbes.com/sites/quicker...care-about-windows-10-and-neither-should-you/
> 
> WTG Microsoft.



Buh---whaaaa?


----------



## Lobar (Oct 23, 2014)

Rumor has it that early tests discovered just how much legacy code checked to see if the version began with "Windows 9" in order to detect Windows 95 and 98.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 23, 2014)

BRN said:


> When an artist decides to draw some melting clocks, man, that's a waste of talent too, right? :?


Except the painting is full of background themes that open up upon inspecting the painting as a whole and the minute details. The number of interpretations is high. There is a LOT more to it than "It has melting clocks".
It's also a fundamental piece that helped define surrealism when it was taking off, and was made by a person who pretty much invented it and separated it from dadaism. It has historical value.
So no, that's not a waste of talent.

I hope you weren't seriously comparing porn to that piece of art.
 In hundred years to come, no matter how good you are, nobody is going to write down school assignments of a furry porn artist no matter how good they were.

I'm not saying everyone who is good at art should strive to become world famous, nothing wrong with not wanting fame, but _porn_, really?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 23, 2014)

Personally I think that it's best when artists make what they genuinely want to make and identify with, rather than what makes them money.

Artists are creators, not people simply looking for work. They have their own ideas and their own projects they want to work on. However, they have to spend their lives producing the ideas of somebody else because money. It's a choice between creative freedom or financial security, and most artists aren't able to have both.

Most artists want to express their ideas, not just act as performing monkeys.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 23, 2014)

Man this is like hearing my parents tell me I'm wasting my writing talent because I write horror-stories and dumb supernatural things. 

It's like fuck off. I don't care about becoming the next Hemmingway. I don't care if anyone is actually gonna buy it or give it this literary review and win the Pulitzer. I just want to write, keep writing, get a little better, and write things that I like. 

You know, ever seen ice sculptures? Yeah those guys that go at a giant block of ice with a chisel and a chainsaw and make these incredible wondrous works of art. They're literally going to melt to the ground within a week of being made--maybe longer if it's done in a colder climate. But if anything, _that_ would certifiably be the biggest waste of artistic talent in the art world, even above furry porn. 

So the idea that any amount of art 'talent' is being wasted is presumptuous at best. You draw what you enjoy drawing. If you just happen to love drawing gallery level critic worthy art---cool. Go for it. Have fun. If you just want to draw furries boning in between your daily paycheck to pay the water bill--sure man. Go for it. 

Basically the only wasted artistic talent is one an artist lets die because they get bored or unmotivated. Or a talent not tapped at all.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 23, 2014)

this is becoming an argument, oh boy...



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Except the painting is full of background themes that open up upon inspecting the painting as a whole and the minute details. The number of interpretations is high. There is a LOT more to it than "It has melting clocks".
> It's also a fundamental piece that helped define surrealism when it was taking off, and was made by a person who pretty much invented it and separated it from dadaism. It has historical value.
> So no, that's not a waste of talent.
> 
> ...


I agree with you, but one thing needs to be cleared up (and it's not directed at you more than it is the whole point of this comment and the previous)

If you have an issue with comparing two separate works from erotica and surrealism, then there is no reason to then apply the possible context of surrealism to erotica. Of course they aren't because why would erotica have the purposes you are describing? If you were actually looking to study _erotica _then frankly I wouldn't entirely be surprised if at least one study of anthropomorphism showed up. Would you argue the artistic qualities of common practice era to explain why nobody listens to post minimalism in basic music theory? No, because they have their own ideologies separate from the big fat vague idea of "all art history ever". Dali is a respectable and important bleep on the timeline of art and art culture, and is equally important in that genre but serves almost no purpose to the study of erotic art unless you are investigating generic techniques. Erotica serves to have its' own timeline of historical values, and the comparison of it to a Surrealist piece is absurd, as is the denouncing of Erotica in the exact same fashion.

I agree with you, but your application is unreasonable. (and as such I would say the same thing to BRN)


----------



## Lobar (Oct 23, 2014)

Dali also wanted to shove a stick of dynamite up a duck's ass and take a picture at the moment of detonation, so


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 23, 2014)

Lobar said:


> Dali also wanted to shove a stick of dynamite up a duck's ass and take a picture at the moment of detonation, so



..... Whoa.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 23, 2014)

Well, I guess that's just my view then.

I can agree that if we separate porn art from the rest of the flow and make it a separate timeline, yes, if you draw smut you can make a difference and be respected.
(Assuming I understood that post right, Evan)

There's also a line between artistic nudity and porn, and it goes "Is this image sexualized"
I have seen some surreal nude paintings, and I liked them because like many other good nude pictures, they weren't sexualized
Likewise I've seen a sexualized doorknob. That was a weird thing.

I guess it's just me who thinks a painting of a woman spreading her legs and dipping fingers is less admirable than painting a scene that tells a story in one still image.
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e5/Gallen_Kallela_The_Aino_Triptych-2.jpg Like that. It tells a scene from a folklore story, and despite nudity, doesn't encourage me to whip my sausage out.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 23, 2014)

Haha WHAT DID I DO


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 23, 2014)

@Lobar: that sounds brilliant


Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Well, I guess that's just my view then.
> 
> I can agree that if we separate porn art from the rest of the flow and make it a separate timeline, yes, if you draw smut you can make a difference and be respected.
> (Assuming I understood that post right, Evan)
> ...


Yeah, you got me right.

I guess I just don't think it's supposed to tell a story. Evaluating it for its' implicit purpose tends to be much more fulfilling

I'm really curious about how certain techniques can change implication. I mean there's the obvious line of sexuality but then there are also certain acts that can be sexualized but may be inherently innocent.

@bono: this is kinda my fault, i get heated over art topics


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 23, 2014)

I think eroticism is an art form in itself and should be celebrated but 99.9% of it on FA is tasteless despite a lot of it being well-made


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 23, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Except the painting is full of background themes that open up upon inspecting the painting as a whole and the minute details. The number of interpretations is high. There is a LOT more to it than "It has melting clocks".
> It's also a fundamental piece that helped define surrealism when it was taking off, and was made by a person who pretty much invented it and separated it from dadaism. It has historical value.
> So no, that's not a waste of talent.
> 
> ...



>implying the purpose of artistic talent is to bore school students with poncey drivel. 

Yeah, know what the only meaningful use of artistic talent is? Scientific and engineering schematics. All other art is unnecessary self gratification and wankery.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 23, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> @Lobar: that sounds brilliant
> 
> Yeah, you got me right.
> 
> ...



At its best, a nude picture is a tribute to the female body and its beauty.
Porn doesn't quite reach that, it sexualizes something and is instead just a way to get you wanna beat your meat.

E: wow, I quoted and got an edit while looking at the older post. What?
My reply was aimed at "I find it an interesting line, but are you saying that this line makes a  certain form of nudity better? Because otherwise I do find it an  extremely interesting concept"


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 23, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> At its best, *a nude picture is a tribute to the female body* and its beauty.
> Porn doesn't quite reach that, it sexualizes something and is instead just a way to get you wanna beat your meat.



and if the nude isn't a woman?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 23, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> and if the nude isn't a woman?


A tribute to male handsomeness? idk.
Most of the nudes I've seen have been of femmes so I tend to speak from my view.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 23, 2014)

Art is supposed to be fun for the artist and the viewers that like it. So paint melting clocks or veiny erect cocks just do whatever the fuck you want. And if art makes you want to jack off then you're still appreciating it.

Just not winnie the pooh dick though pls :V


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 23, 2014)

The other forum I frequent has a new thread called 'what's your fetish?' and 2 moderators have failed to lock it. It is a site I consider safer for work than FA, and yet there are 14 year olds in there saying they like futanari.

No no no no no.


----------



## BRN (Oct 23, 2014)

Evan said:
			
		

> I agree with you, but your application is unreasonable. (and as such I would say the same thing to BRN)



It absolutely was! My exact point was to show how absurd it was to call any form of art a waste of a talent, since even an absolutely beautifully artistic piece can be reduced down to some simple banal description. 

Art and talent isn't about content, just execution. That's where the joy is.


----------



## Somniferous (Oct 23, 2014)

http://www.green-planet-solar-energy.com/images/PT-small-electroneg.gif

It's why water is a liquid not a gas for it's atomic mass


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 23, 2014)

Somniferous said:


> http://www.green-planet-solar-energy.com/images/PT-small-electroneg.gif
> 
> It's why water is a liquid not a gas for it's atomic mass


This might be one of the smarter posts seen here in a while.
I really can't answer that with knowledge.
Maybe it's because water is a molecule and not a chemical element.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 23, 2014)

Water is a liquid, in spite of its low molecular weight, because of Hydrogen-bonding between water molecules. 

The electrogenativity of hydrogen =/= the electronegativity of oxygen, therefore water molecules possess a polar charge distribution. This means that opposite poles of water molecules attract in a specific style, known as an H-bond. 

To turn the liquid into a gas mandates breaking the H-bonds, which means putting in lots of energy. 

Other molecules which are of a similar weight, but are gasses, like methane, are symmetrical and therefore do not have an inhomogenous charge distribution, therefore do not 'stick' to one another as a result of H-bond, and require much less energy to separate into a gas. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrogen_bond


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 23, 2014)

Somniferous said:


> http://www.green-planet-solar-energy.com/images/PT-small-electroneg.gif
> 
> It's why water is a liquid not a gas for it's atomic mass



I don't quite understand this question

As much as I know water can be a gas, a liquid and a solid, if I you could explain this a lil better I'll be glad


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 23, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I don't quite understand this question
> 
> As much as I know water can be a gas, a liquid and a solid, if I you could explain this a lil better I'll be glad



Water's molecular mass is quite low [~18 atomic mass units]
Other molecules, which have a similar mass, include methane [~16 atomic mass units], and even molecules which are much more massive, such as ethene [~28 atomic mass units] are gasses at room temperature. 

This presents a question; why is water not a gas at room temperature, like most other molecules with a similar mass to water? 

The answer is a lurking variable. The energy required to evapourate a substance is not just a function of that substance's molar mass, but also concerns the strength of inter molecular bonds. 


It happens that water has* very strong* intermolecular bonds, called *Hydrogen bonds*, which chemical species like methane do not have. 

Hydrogen bonds occur in assymetric molecules that feature bonds between hydrogen and another chemical species with a very different electronegativity to hydrogen. 
In such molecules, the electron-cloud is distorted, so that one end of the molecule has an electron surplus and the other has a deficit.







In water, the hydrogen is a lot less electronegative than oxygen, so the electron cloud is skewed towards oxygen. This makes the entire molecule 'polar' because the bond angles in water are such that the molecule can only occur in a 'bent' shape, even though this results in the unstable polar set up. 

Methane, by comparison, is symmetrical. Therefore it has no polarity. 

Water molecules achieve greater stability by aligning poles of electron deficit with poles of electron surplus, and this is what we call an *'H-bond'* . 

It takes energy to break these H-bonds, so it takes much more energy to turn water into a gas, than a chemical species with a similar mass that has no H-bonds. 

Therefore water is a liquid at room temperature, even though its mass is small. 

This is a fucking miracle* and we would all be fucking dead if it wasn't the case* and we should take a moment to appreciate that.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 23, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> -text-



That was pretty well explained, thanks man


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 23, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Water's molecular mass is quite low [~18 atomic mass units]
> Other molecules, which have a similar mass, include methane [~16 atomic mass units], and even molecules which are much more massive, such as ethene [~28 atomic mass units] are gasses at room temperature.
> 
> This presents a question; why is water not a gas at room temperature, like most other molecules with a similar mass to water?
> ...



You explained this so much better than my chemistry teacher.


----------



## Teckolf (Oct 23, 2014)

^The reason I almost failed chemistry. So glad I went into a physics/math based major...

I just don't undestand Japanese.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't understand how some people got their driver's license.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 23, 2014)

Teckolf said:


> ^The reason I almost failed chemistry. So glad I went into a physics/math based major...
> 
> I just don't undestand Japanese.


the language or the culture?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 24, 2014)

I don't understand my night time depression.


----------



## Feste (Oct 24, 2014)

My throat is hurting a little bit, and when I was spitting from brushing my teeth I'm pretty sure I kept spitting out some dried blood or something. I don't have a cold or anything, I don't think. What the fuck....


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 24, 2014)

Today I found out that I have an uncle I didn't know about. He lives in the next town over from me and has my whole life.

What else have my parents not told me? Do I have more uncles? _What if I'm adopted?!_



FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I don't understand my night time depression.



It's actually really common. As long as you aren't loosing sleep you should be fine. Have you tried music or anything?


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Oct 24, 2014)

What this strange line of blackish liquid stuff is that is dripping down my wall... there's no smell coming from it, and I don't want to touch it.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 24, 2014)

Somniferous said:


> http://www.green-planet-solar-energy.com/images/PT-small-electroneg.gif
> 
> It's why water is a liquid not a gas for it's atomic mass





			
				http://stoichiometricequiv.blogspot.ca/2010/11/why-is-water-liquid-at-room-temperature.html said:
			
		

> "It is because of forces between molecules called hydrogen bonds. The hydrogen atoms of one water molecule are attracted to the lone pairs of electrons on the oxygen atoms of adjoining water molecules. This attractive force between molecules is very, very weak on one hand; compared to the attractive forces of a chemical bond, the hydrogen bond attractive forces are really small. Over large distances, however, these small attractive forces add into something very, very powerful. An overall sticky effect is created. "Sticky" in that the water molecules are more attracted to each other than molecules of that molecular mass would normally be. Molecules like oxygen gas and nitrogen gas are gases at room temperature. Because of the hydrogen bonding between water molecules, water is a liquid at room temperature."


 HERE YAH GO. I remember this from highschool but my memory was loose enough I used quotes to be more accurate.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 24, 2014)

Why i briefly wasn't able to quote posts for some reason and how it magically fixed itself.


FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I don't understand my night time depression.


I've been told by those with the appropriate degrees that depression tends to get worse at night, maybe it's got something to do with you being more likely to be alone with your thoughts when everyone else is asleep idk.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 24, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> It's actually really common. As long as you aren't loosing sleep you should be fine. Have you tried music or anything?



Ehh... It kinda prevents me from sleeping sometimes.



KyryK said:


> I've been told by those with the appropriate degrees that depression tends to get worse at night, maybe it's got something to do with you being more likely to be alone with your thoughts when everyone else is asleep idk.



Like, I can get depressed during the day, but it does tend to worsen at night, cause I think.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 24, 2014)

Friendly reminder that short-time bad moods/low spirits isn't counted as depression.
Depression by medical definition is long term, disabling mood disorder. 

Why you do feel sadder or more melancholic at nights is linked to your brains. Pineal gland to be precise.
It controls day and night rhytm. Light affects it, and during the day it produces serotonin, think of it as a happy and energizing hormone.
During the night it produces melatonin, which increases drowsiness (And the vividness of dreams). The lack of serotonin you get used to earlier in the day can make you feel shittier in the night.

I'm not saying that is what causes it for you, but I'd say it's a probable cause.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 24, 2014)

I don't understand why I'm constantly having inner ear problems. I'm alternating between totally deaf and normal deaf for weeks at a time for the former, and a short time for the latter. The doctors are useless.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 24, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> I don't understand why I'm constantly having inner ear problems. I'm alternating between totally deaf and normal deaf for weeks at a time for the former, and a short time for the latter. The doctors are useless.



Ear problems are a fucking bitch to deal with, nobody know shit about it


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 24, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Ear problems are a fucking bitch to deal with, nobody know shit about it



Sadly, it's like people don't recognise what kind of impact hearing loss/damage has on people's lives. Tinnitus, even. People commit suicide from that, and it's (relatively) treated like a non-issue.

I may end up having to get a cochlear implant eventually on my right ear (which is DEAD) and the operation will destroy the biological function of hearing in that ear - not that I can get use from it anyway - but supposedly it creates a Dalek voice kinda thing.

It's a shame because I wasn't born this way, and I know exactly what I'm going to be missing out on. It's a double shame, because I really wanted to get into music, learn an instrument, learn to sing (in classical methods), etc.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 24, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Sadly, it's like people don't recognise what kind of impact hearing loss/damage has on people's lives. Tinnitus, even. People commit suicide from that, and it's (relatively) treated like a non-issue.
> 
> I may end up having to get a cochlear implant eventually on my right ear (which is DEAD) and the operation will destroy the biological function of hearing in that ear - not that I can get use from it anyway - but supposedly it creates a Dalek voice kinda thing.
> 
> It's a shame because I wasn't born this way, and I know exactly what I'm going to be missing out on. It's a double shame, because I really wanted to get into music, learn an instrument, learn to sing (in classical methods), etc.



Non issue, Bach was deaf as a post. Just go for it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 24, 2014)

Not much point if I can't enjoy it, is there?


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 24, 2014)

Beethoven enjoyed it. (Beethoven was deaf, Bach was blind. Never can get my B's straight.)


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 24, 2014)

Loss of hearing can be tough shit.
Loss of any sense can be. 

Be glad though that you can still hear, even if it meant a cochlear implant. Losing the sense of touch or taste would be impossible to treat.


Tinnitus sucks. I don't remember when I last heard nothing.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 24, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Beethoven enjoyed it. (Beethoven was deaf, Bach was blind. Never can get my B's straight.)



I don't think you understand the change in perceptions and one's ability to enjoy them when someone isn't born deaf.



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Loss of hearing can be tough shit.
> Loss of any sense can be.
> 
> Be glad though that you can still hear, even if it meant a cochlear  implant. Losing the sense of touch or taste would be impossible to  treat.



Yop. Sadly, it means that I'll still have significant loss and will have to learn to like robotic-ised distorted sound.



> Tinnitus sucks. I don't remember when I last heard nothing.



It's actually impossible to hear nothing whatsoever, it's possible to hear your own blood circulation.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 24, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Like, I can get depressed during the day, but it does tend to worsen at night, cause I think.


Yeah, i hate being alone with my thoughts. If i don't interact with anyone for a few days i can slip back into the terrible mindset i used to be in very easily. It actually feels like i'm constantly trying to keep my head above water because i've found that the only thing that keeps me happy is being social and even the prospect of not talking to people i like for an extended period of time can bring me down quite quickly.


----------



## Baz (Oct 24, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Beethoven enjoyed it. (Beethoven was deaf, Bach was blind. Never can get my B's straight.)



Bach was blind??? I knew Beethoven was deaf but didnt know Bach was blind.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 24, 2014)

On the topic of ears, I took a homing-missile stick to the right ear and it's never been quite the same since. 


On things I don't understand: This recurring slight fever. Comes back every evening for the last few days, feel a bit achy and feverish, tiny bit of sinus congestion, and then it's gone after I sleep.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 24, 2014)

On the ear topic, my sister has a coclear implant. She seems to do fine with it (ie. loves music, played an instrument) but then again she got it when she was five (because meningitis is a jerk). I've heard the technology has been getting better and that they've been talking about upgrading hers to a newer model (one she can wear while swimming).


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 24, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Beethoven enjoyed it. (Beethoven was deaf, Bach was blind. Never can get my B's straight.)



Wtf?  NO, he loved his music but he suffered a fucking lot his deafness, also  Beethoven wasn't always deaf, when he went deaf he was already the  greatest musician in the world



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Loss of hearing can be tough shit.
> Loss of any sense can be.
> 
> Be glad though that you can still hear, even if it meant a cochlear  implant. Losing the sense of touch or taste would be impossible to  treat.
> ...



The hearing loss is something that nightmares me a lot, and I'm  studying sound... horrible annoying irony, but that constant horrible  hissing is the fucking worst thing, it just won't go away and there is no fucking way of treat it



Schwimmwagen said:


> Not much point if I can't enjoy it, is there?



Don't just give away on music, percussion maybe?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 24, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Don't just give away on music, percussion maybe?



Amazingly, pretty deaf people can get into percussion.

Maybe I could become one sick drummer.

Speaking of tinnitus, it DOES have physical causes. They're just horribly researched. Sometimes wax touching the eardrum can be the case. Maybe something BEHIND the eardrum. Or a tiny perforation. Or something to do with blood vessels.

I have tinnitus myself, but at the times when I can hear well, it's typically not a problem for me. But when it's really going? Holy shit, it's awful. I've had occasions where it's SCREAMING and I wasn't able to sleep for days.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 24, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Don't just give away on music, percussion maybe?


A good idea. 

Piano is good for deaf folk too if I recall right.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 24, 2014)

Having a look at what Kross said, I listened to some drummin'. Surprisingly I can pick it up quite well - I'm having ear troubles and don't even have my aid in.

heh


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 24, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Amazingly, pretty deaf people can get into percussion.
> 
> Maybe I could become one sick drummer.



That's fucking right!



Schwimmwagen said:


> Speaking of tinnitus, it DOES have physical causes. They're just  horribly researched. Sometimes wax touching the eardrum can be the case.  Maybe something BEHIND the eardrum. Or a tiny perforation. Or something  to do with blood vessels.
> 
> I have tinnitus myself, but at the times when I can hear well, it's  typically not a problem for me. But when it's really going? Holy shit,  it's awful. I've had occasions where it's SCREAMING and I wasn't able to  sleep for days.



When my symptoms just started I panicked, and when it got worse I panicked a lot more, couldn't sleep, study, listen to music, the world felt literally too loud, there wasn't any place where noises wouldn't torment me, and if it wasn't bad enough, if I did find some quiet my inner noises would still fuck with me, somehow I got to get used to it now, but those times I really didn't know what the hell do, horrible situation



Schwimmwagen said:


> Having a look at what Kross said, I listened to some drummin'. Surprisingly I can pick it up quite well - I'm having ear troubles and don't even have my aid in.
> 
> heh



Great man, do it!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 24, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> When my symptoms just started I panicked, and when it got worse I panicked a lot more, couldn't sleep, study, listen to music, the world felt literally too loud, there wasn't any place where noises wouldn't torment me, and if it wasn't bad enough, if I did find some quiet my inner noises would still fuck with me, somehow I got to get used to it now, but those times I really didn't know what the hell do, horrible situation



It is horrible. :[

I've been begrudgingly acceptive of my condition, but when I developed tinnitus I felt awful. Like, I couldn't hear _anything_ at the time as it was my first instance of total-deafness and it came with screaming tinnitius and I felt absolutely suicidal. I couldn't sleep, work suffered, total state of panic. Couldn't read, play videogames, listen to music, or anything like that without being horribly distracted. I feel ya mang. Shit INVADES you.

My auntie has it as well. It drives her mad, but the docs have no way of helping her.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 24, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> It is horrible. :[
> 
> I've been begrudgingly acceptive of my condition, but when I developed tinnitus I felt awful. Like, I couldn't hear _anything_ at the time as it was my first instance of total-deafness and it came with screaming tinnitius and I felt absolutely suicidal. I couldn't sleep, work suffered, total state of panic. Couldn't read, play videogames, listen to music, or anything like that without being horribly distracted. I feel ya mang. Shit INVADES you.
> 
> My auntie has it as well. It drives her mad, but the docs have no way of helping her.



Yeah, thanks life I could get away from that, it's awful but I guess it could always be much worse, pretty much everybody has something they have to deal with it, I'm just not going to let it fuck with me


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 24, 2014)

*butting in*

Yes, I am very aware that Beethoven wasn't born deaf, that's why I brought him up. He developed tinnitus which slowly got worse. His life was his music, so you can imagine what that does to a person. But he continued writing anyway. By the time he had finished his 9th symphony he was completely deaf. There is a story that at the end of it's premier somebody actually turned him around so he could see the applause, but I don't know if that's true.

My point is, if you want to be a musician, you go do it. I have even seen a guitarist who didn't have hands. You're the only thing that can stop you.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 25, 2014)

In life drawing class this morning, I turned to glance at the sketch being produced by the woman seated next to me. It was random black lines with green crayon *everywhere*. 

Why bother to attend an observational drawing class if you're going to be a pretentious artiste who ignores the model entirely?


----------



## Ieono (Oct 25, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> In life drawing class this morning, I turned to glance at the sketch being produced by the woman seated next to me. It was random black lines with green crayon *everywhere*.
> 
> Why bother to attend an observational drawing class if you're going to be a pretentious artiste who ignores the model entirely?



How priggish. Perhaps she was drawing an aspect of the model that may not have been so obvious as the actual model itself, such as her emotional interpretation of it. Art isn't a refined set of rules to everyone; it is a means of expression, a form of creative freedom.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 25, 2014)

Ieono said:


> How priggish. Perhaps she was drawing an aspect of the model that may not have been so obvious as the actual model itself, such as her emotional interpretation of it. Art isn't a refined set of rules to everyone; it is a means of expression, a form of creative freedom.



Well, there's always room for interpretation. But if you're in a -class- with a set goal in mind ("today, we're studying lighting" "today, we're studying the anatomical form"), it's kind of rude to the teacher and the model to go all abstract and ignore the goal of that class. 

It's really not so much commentary on art as it is the act of saying "Yeah instead of doing what was asked and what the rest of the class is doing--I'm gonna do this instead". 

I mean I'm all for being rebellious but it's often my experience that people who do that kind of have a chip on their shoulder. Like someone in poetry class breaking the assigned beat/meter form because s/he "didn't like it". Doesn't matter if the poem is good. It's getting a well cooked omelet when you wanted a poached egg.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 25, 2014)

Ieono said:


> How priggish. Perhaps she was drawing an aspect of the model that may not have been so obvious as the actual model itself, such as her emotional interpretation of it. Art isn't a refined set of rules to everyone; it is a means of expression, a form of creative freedom.



'Them-self' or 'herself' might be less objectifying. 

Perhaps she was drawing her cryptic interpretation of a nude stranger's body, who knows- perhaps that is best represented by an A3 page of green crayola. What she wasn't doing was practicing observational drawing skills, which is rather the point of employing a model to expose herself.


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 25, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> 'Them-self' or 'herself' might be less objectifying.
> 
> Perhaps she was drawing her cryptic interpretation of a nude stranger's body, who knows- perhaps that is best represented by an A3 page of green crayola. What she wasn't doing was practicing observational drawing skills, which is rather the point of employing a model to expose herself.



Also, in most classes you get graded, and I've pretty much always been aware that you're expected to always, always do as the teacher asks, so that you can learn form and function, and not fail miserably at the classes grading scale.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 25, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> Also, in most classes you get graded, and I've pretty much always been aware that you're expected to always, always do as the teacher asks, so that you can learn form and function, and not fail miserably at the classes grading scale.



This class is extra-curricular, so there is no critique unless you ask the mind of others. I gather that means students are free to do whatever they want, but it is akin to attending an orchestra in order to listen to your iPod. 

The model has been very generous, and is there to be drawn as she is- she is even nude, offering her most essential and inescapable quality for honest representation, not appraisal. 

Ignoring that is really rude.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 25, 2014)

That poor girl...*shaking my head*

Even if no one else is in her corner, I am. Even if she gets an F, I will applaud her abstract work~


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 25, 2014)

Ieono said:


> That poor girl...*shaking my head*
> 
> Even if no one else is in her corner, I am. Even if she gets an F, I will applaud her abstract work~









I decided I would respond abstractly.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 25, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I decided I would respond abstractly.



*hmph*

You should be spanked for not respecting that girl's unique artistic method. You were probably sitting beside the next Caravaggio!


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 25, 2014)

Ieono said:


> *hmph*
> 
> You should be spanked for not respecting that girl's unique artistic method. You were probably sitting beside the next Caravaggio!



I definitely agree. Fallow should be spanked. _Hard._


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 25, 2014)

Why the fuck I am understanding this, fuck


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 25, 2014)

I come in here.
Read about art.
Sees everyone wanting to spank Fallow.
So does this mean Fallow is a sex god now?


----------



## Ieono (Oct 25, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Why the fuck I am understanding this, fuck



I don't understand why you must use so much profanity, my good sir. 



FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I come in here.
> Read about art.
> Sees everyone wanting to spank Fallow.
> So does this mean Fallow is a sex god now?



Well, he is a handsome bloke, but I do not understand why you believe he has undergone apotheosis...


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 25, 2014)

It means people have voiced an interest in implementing physical punishment upon Fallow in the form of spankyspankytiemz. 
So, in short, yes.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 25, 2014)

So-called 'liberals' who hate Christianity but apparently have no problem with Islam.


----------



## Gumshoe (Oct 25, 2014)

Idioms.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 25, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> It means people have voiced an interest in implementing physical punishment upon Fallow in the form of spankyspankytiemz.
> So, in short, yes.



Wonderful.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 25, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Wonderful.



Don't you know what his name means? He is a living symbol of fertility.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 25, 2014)

In regards to the last page, I can confirm that drumming and deafness are best choice. In five years I'll probably be deaf. Source: all of us have grossly poor hearing

something I don't understand is my left hand. I don't understand how to play well with it, and I almost wonder if it is just permanently worse than my right hand.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 25, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> So-called 'liberals' who hate Christianity but apparently have no problem with Islam.



Conservatives who don't understand the difference between not wanting to 'nuke all those towelheads' and 'coddling Muslims'.


----------



## Magick (Oct 26, 2014)

I don't understand why some people take everything so seriously and personally.


----------



## Hewge (Oct 26, 2014)

Magick said:


> I don't understand why some people take everything so seriously and personally.



What the fuck is that supposed to mean?! _*WOW*_ ! !


----------



## Feste (Oct 26, 2014)

Why do dragons make everything better? Deep thoughts...


----------



## Magick (Oct 26, 2014)

Hewge said:


> What the fuck is that supposed to mean?! _*WOW*_ ! !



Excuse me? How DARE you think I meant anything by that! You probably hate cats too!


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm not sure about tres leche. I can see cow milk and goat milk, but that third milk scares me.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 26, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I'm not sure about tres leche. I can see cow milk and goat milk, but that third milk scares me.



Sheep?


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Oct 26, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I'm not sure about tres leche. I can see cow milk and goat milk, but that third milk scares me.


It's people!


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 26, 2014)

Mohr circles, extinct element isochrons and probability.


----------



## VintageLynx (Oct 26, 2014)

Why many people, when driving, suddenly become obnoxious shits.


----------



## ZettaBit (Oct 26, 2014)

VintageLynx said:


> Why many people, when driving, suddenly become obnoxious shits.


Because normally, people feel safe in their cars. This gives them the feeling that they can be douches and no one can do anything about it.


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 26, 2014)

Reminds me of them coal rollers who blow smoke in your face when they leave a red light.

Meh, I'll just get my dream car someday. Black Lamborghini, green neon, green decals, with a subwoofer system in the truck. And the truck should be openable and closeable from inside the car.

Wanna roll coal? I'll pass you, and roll my bass. Ctrl Alt Destruction rattling your engine, motherfucker.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Oct 26, 2014)

Why does my body have a grudge against specific times. I can't wake up at 7 or 9am, but I can easily get up at 6, 8 or 10am.


----------



## Sparks-Litepaw (Oct 26, 2014)

Gainers. But then I also don't understand people who spend years in the gym, but just have a normal body like anyone else


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 26, 2014)

People who spend a lot of time exercising, but don't build muscles, might be limited by their diets or their genetic predisposed muscle mass.


----------



## Hewge (Oct 26, 2014)

Or they're only interested in doing cardio to simply keep healthy xP


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 26, 2014)

*rolls back and forth across the floor*
Sleepingproblems sleepingproblems sleepingproblems.

Didn't want to wake my husband with my tossing and turning, since he has to work in a few hours so HERE I AM AGAIN.
Probably gonna doodle now I guess.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 26, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> People who spend a lot of time exercising, but don't build muscles, might be limited by their diets or their genetic predisposed muscle mass.



That's because I'm not supposed to build muscle to be effective in Muay Thai, bodybuilding may be aesthetic for some but in reality for anything that requires an amount of agility, dexterity and strength is not that good, I'm talking about excesive bodybuilding here, some gym is always good

What I don't understand is those people who go a lot to the gym, take a lot of supplements but doesn't do any sport or cardio, they are like a bag full of nothing


----------



## deeryme (Oct 26, 2014)

Why my cats must artistically drape their bum-nuggets over the side of the litter tray and onto the floor, but not in it? This has me perplexed.


----------



## ~Jester (Oct 27, 2014)

deeryme said:


> Why my cats must artistically drape their bum-nuggets over the side of the litter tray and onto the floor, but not in it? This has me perplexed.



Do you have long haired cats? I can't relate to this BUT am trying...


----------



## Misomie (Oct 27, 2014)

@The cat thing- Their litter box might simply be too small. Try getting a larger one with higher walls.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 27, 2014)

My cat sometimes does his business in the bath (no big deal to me, it's easy to clean), but then he digs at the bath. And digs and digs seemingly not knowing that the bath is solid.


----------



## JaskaTheFennec (Oct 27, 2014)

on the subject of cats..
why on earth is my huge, 15 lb cat, terrified of our three tiny little rats?
why


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 27, 2014)

^cat forgot how to cat


----------



## ZettaBit (Oct 27, 2014)

JaskaTheFennec said:


> on the subject of cats..
> why on earth is my huge, 15 lb cat, terrified of our three tiny little rats?
> why


Thanks for the laugh xD
Perhaps the cat has seen too much Tom and Jerry? 

I don't understand how I can sleep for a good 8 hours and still feel like I could sleep another 8. >_<


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 27, 2014)

People who decide to kill themselves and then take their kids with them or kill them first. 
I mean, if you're gonna kill yourself, that's fine, it's your life, whatever. 

But why kill the kids?


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Oct 27, 2014)

This sounds rather personal. I don't understand why I get aroused and masturbate to some homosexual stuff even if I don't necessarily agree with it. I'm kind of a traditional type person.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 27, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> This sounds rather personal. I don't understand why I get aroused and masturbate to some homosexual stuff even if I don't necessarily agree with it. I'm kind of a traditional type person.



Cause it's sexual?


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 27, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> This sounds rather personal. I don't understand why I get aroused and masturbate to some homosexual stuff even if I don't necessarily agree with it. I'm kind of a traditional type person.



Because you have morals that conflict with your sexuality. 

I'm sorry you have this conflict. :<


----------



## deeryme (Oct 27, 2014)

Misomie said:


> @The cat thing- Their litter box might simply be too small. Try getting a larger one with higher walls.



It's about a 75cm long, 50cm wide and 40 cm deep. I think the tray is big enough. Doesn't matter what I use (I've used loads of trays), they seem to prefer crapping on the edge on things. If I buy an enclosed litter tray, they sleep in it and poop on the edge of other things instead, like the bath tub, dining table and chairs, etc. Cats are strange animals.



> Do you have long haired cats? I can't relate to this BUT am trying...



One is a domestic medium fur, the other two are domestic short haired. I wanted a really floofy thing, but I adopted these guys instead because they had awesome temperaments.



> on the subject of cats..
> why on earth is my huge, 15 lb cat, terrified of our three tiny little rats?
> why



LOL! All of my cats are terrified of the rats!


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 27, 2014)

I don't understand why Americans sound about 10 times more American in real life, than when I listen to them on radio, television and so further.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 27, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I don't understand why Americans sound about 10 times more American in real life, than when I listen to them on radio, television and so further.



Do you mean 10 times more obnoxious, or are you talking about the accent?


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 27, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Do you mean 10 times more obnoxious, or are you talking about the accent?



The accent. 

'Fawssils' rather than 'fossils', for instance.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 27, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> The accent.
> 
> 'Fawssils' rather than 'fossils', for instance.



We have a wide range of accents here. I have noticed that the few Brits I have had the good fortune of conversing with in real life (two English and an Irishwoman) sound nothing like those I hear on the radio, but I thought it was exposure to foreign speech.


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 27, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Because you have morals that conflict with your sexuality.
> 
> I'm sorry you have this conflict.



There is no reason to be sorry. We're not animals, we can control and shape ourselves.

But, fuck that does make me a hypocrite (unless I specify, but I'm too lazy for it), eh? Then forget I said that.



jtrekkie said:


> We have a wide range of accents here. I have  noticed that the few Brits I have had the good fortune of conversing  with in real life (two English and an Irishwoman) sound nothing like  those I hear on the radio, but I thought it was exposure to foreign  speech.



God forbid me from talking with London suburbs dwellers again. If I were to compare the difficulty of understanding certain english subgenres, I'd say that communicating in it with non-native speakers is the easiest, for as long as they're from the Europe (not to mention that for me slavic english speakers are the easiest ones to understand - similar, wrong slavic accent). Asian and african non-native english speakers (ie. tourists) on the other hand... well, fuck. You know where is usually ends.
I like english english and scottish english accents, but overall, murrican is easier to understand... at least, for as long as it isn't some kind of redneck-ish.
The most horrible native english ever? Fuck me, but those guys from Wales were awful. And actually they were surprised that I can understand them at all.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 27, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> There is no reason to be sorry. We're not animals, we can control and shape ourselves.
> 
> But, fuck that does make me a hypocrite, eh? Then forget I said that.


You should look up emotion/social regulation in other animals, it's not just a human thing.


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 27, 2014)

The less I know about my meal the better.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 27, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> The less I know about my meal the better.



You should, that stuff could be poisonous


----------



## Feste (Oct 27, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> We have a wide range of accents here. I have noticed that the few Brits I have had the good fortune of conversing with in real life (two English and an Irishwoman) sound nothing like those I hear on the radio, but I thought it was exposure to foreign speech.



Yeah, I have to admit, I was surprised how easy it was to tell if a guy was from Liverpool vs. Manchester vs. Nottingham. I disagree with Ayattar however; maybe I met guys with milder Welsh Accents, but in Glasweigan and Sterling were near damn impossible to understand. Also, as an American, I have to disagree with the non-native thing unless they've used it for all of their lives or they're French. Even Quebecois can be hard to understand ><. Redneck English is ridiculous though, for sure. 

Also, Fallow, I'm curious where the person you were hearing was from. I'm guessing New York or "Lawn Guyland". Then again, I myself have the "aw" sound when I say Fawssils, so maybe New England or even Mid-West.

Also, while we're talking about English, Pop is wrong. It is soda. Pop is something my grandfather would get. It is a silly silly silly word, and I can't believe the whole middle part of the US uses it. That and jello casseroles and Cincinnati Chili, man, you guys can be weird. ><


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 27, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I don't understand why Americans sound about 10 times more American in real life, than when I listen to them on radio, television and so further.


i still don't know where the origin of the "radio voice" is from. i've always heard michigan (yay) but then we definitely have some weird voice aspects and honestly i suspect it's more representative of californians. 

fawssils sounds like new york/jersey.

what about milk? "milk" or "melk"?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 27, 2014)

LOL was originally created to signify that the person was actually laughing out loud, but then people started throwing the word around a lot so these days lots of people lol with a straight face.

So now people have to go the long route and say something like 'wow, I an literally loling right now' If they want to convey to the other party 'that is funny' vs 'that is really funny enough to actually laugh'

I suppose the way laughter works usually is a communication mechanism so I guess although in your head you may find it funny you're less likely to laugh when said other person is not around. Still...must be particularly funny if something makes you laugh in an empty room by yourself and it'd be nice to convey that with just a sincere lol instead of a casual lol


----------



## Feste (Oct 27, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> what about milk? "milk" or "melk"?



Don't forget "Orrrange" vs. "Oraahhnge". My Long Island roommate gets so mad about that one, he'll have huge rants on it. It's hilarious. I'm apparently Michigan as well, by the way....even though I'm from New York ><.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 28, 2014)

Feste said:


> Also, while we're talking about English, Pop is wrong. It is soda. Pop is something my grandfather would get.



In the old days one way to seal a carbonated drink in a glass bottle was to insert a marble when the bottle was cast. Once filled the pressure inside will force the marble against a rubber gasket in the neck keeping the drink from going flat. To open you press down on the marble, releasing the pressure and giving a nice "pop".

I do not call it pop, I call it coke. My favorite coke is Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 28, 2014)

People who don't have human decency. To be treated in such a way as I was today is baffling.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 28, 2014)

Do people even call soda "pop" anymore?


----------



## ZettaBit (Oct 28, 2014)

depends on where you live really, back east they call it soda. When I moved up here everyone called it pop. Now it seems like most people just use the whole soda pop.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 28, 2014)

Most people down here call it a "coke" or a drink.
I usually call it a drink.


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 28, 2014)

I usually call it pop when I'm ordering food.

Unless I'm working at Little Caesars, then I call it "getting bent on a sugar rush"


----------



## mcjoel (Oct 28, 2014)

I call it soda i will always call it soda pop is a sound soda is a beverage.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Oct 28, 2014)

That reminds me of one of my friends in college being a smart-ass. We went to a restaurant one time and he asked the waitress to get him a pop soda, and she just rolled her eyes and got it for him in the most begrudging manner. It was hilarious!


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Oct 28, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Because you have morals that conflict with your sexuality.
> 
> I'm sorry you have this conflict. :<


 it's like you have the extreme people that think you are going to hell, and then you have the people on the other side who think that you're a bad person for not agreeing with homosexuality, so either way it kind of puts me in a horrible situation and stresses me out. It's like I don't exactly want to be forced to agree with it, but at the same time, I'm not ultra religious about it, so I kinda get confused on which side to lean more toward. Although I do tend to lean more toward the christian side with the viewpoint (minus the hell part cause that's horrible), but at the same time I don't think it's necessarily a bad or evil thing to have homosexual thoughts. I feel pressured by people on who to be and what views I should have, and because I know it does in a way make me a hypocrite. I'm basically supporting or valuing a viewpoint that I'm not exactly practicing and I don't feel comfortable letting go of that viewpoint and it's like I feel forced by society that I have to. I'm basically having some enjoyment out of homosexual content even though I don't exactly support homosexuality, feel comfortable about it, or agree with it and I don't feel comfortable changing my opinion/viewpoint on it, but I feel ashamed if I don't. So I kinda feel stuck in the middle and very stressed out.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 28, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> it's like you have the extreme people that think you are going to hell, and then you have the people on the other side who think that you're a bad person for not agreeing with homosexuality, so either way it kind of puts me in a horrible situation and stresses me out. It's like I don't exactly want to be forced to agree with it, but at the same time, I'm not ultra religious about it, so I kinda get confused on which side to lean more toward. Although I do tend to lean more toward the christian side with the viewpoint (minus the hell part cause that's horrible), but at the same time I don't think it's necessarily a bad or evil thing to have homosexual thoughts.



That's a perfectly acceptable viewpoint. You're fine, stop worrying over that stuff. If I really bothers you take some time to sort yourself out. In any case you have to figure that out for yourself, so don't worry to much about the other guy.

Edit:

I forgot why I was going to post here. I found some mutilated rabbits in the yard today.

Why, just why.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 28, 2014)

I don't understand exactly what people mean when they say they don't 'support or agree with homosexuality'. Do you mean you would prefer policies exist that exclude homosexuals from marriage, adoption etc, or just that you aren't personally comfortable experiencing homosexual attraction?


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 28, 2014)

I think it's mostly a personal thing.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 28, 2014)

I've never understood why homosexuality is such a big problem to some people. I guess I've never subscribed to illogical social taboos, but that's another thing I don't understand. Why devalue things that society/religion/whatever tells you is wrong when there is little to no evidence to show that it is harmful? Just seems like weak-willed people will follow behind any warped value system.

What's the big deal with men having sex with other men, or women having sex with other women? The behavior in of itself is not at all harmful to anyone at all...


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 28, 2014)

I think it's a reflex reaction to be put off by sexualities that don't appeal to you, I think it's pretty common. As long as no one goes out of their way to hurt someone for having differing orientations I don't really mind what people's feelings are. Though I would prefer it if people were a bit less revulsed and didn't really pay it much mind.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 29, 2014)

I think a lot of dudes who are homophobes are afraid of gay men creeping on them in the same way they themselves creep on women.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 29, 2014)

I dont understand how the women-breastfeeding-in-public was an argument to begin with. Seriously? The media decides to bombard us with sexualized images of female breasts all the time and people choose to complain about women using it for what it was primarily meant for?

People just find new things to be stupid about all the time.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 29, 2014)

i have not woken up on time in several weeks. in high school, i may have struggled, but i worked off of much fewer hours and was able to get up and shower every day. now my hygiene is getting all fucked up because i keep sleeping in all the way to twenty minutes before class. is it because i don't have a parent saying, "get up?" which doesn't make sense because there were still mornings where i got up myself.

maybe it's the fact that the shower is down a freezing hallway and in the morning i'm wearing nothing but a pair of shorts. i'd like to believe that maybe i just have to man up a bit, but i also hope there's nothing about excess exhaustion going on


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 29, 2014)

People who CAPITALISE random WORDS in an online RANT. Do THEY think it MAKES their argument SEEM better? Is IT a misguided ATTEMPT at putting emphasis ON certain WORDS? We may NEVER know.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 29, 2014)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> People who CAPITALISE random WORDS in an online RANT. Do THEY think it MAKES their argument SEEM better? Is IT a misguided ATTEMPT at putting emphasis ON certain WORDS? We may NEVER know.


on that note comic books


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 29, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> on that note comic books



Sorry. I don't speak your crazy moon-language.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 29, 2014)

There are road/roadside works happening down the road from where we live. Since they make the road single-file, there is temporary traffic lights on either side to organise the traffic. Fine, okay, I understand this. What I do not understand, however, is this.

About 75% of the time that I approach them green, they turn red as I approach. Fine, they do that, don't they? We gotta let cars the other way. But no - the MOMENT my car comes to a halt, this damn light turns green again. It turns red for LITERALLY 2 seconds.

Why the hell does it do this? It does it when I approach it red sometimes too, but that may be a timing thing.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 29, 2014)

I am trying to figure out why there would be 15 lgbtq holidays.  obviously there are a plethora of holidays that i don't know about and exist, but i guess i'm surprised that you can find a list of 15 (technically 16) holidays that are considered notable.




Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Sorry. I don't speak your crazy moon-language.


that's pronounced "moonrune", thank you


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 29, 2014)

How channels classify a season finale of an investigative series as a rehash of some of the episodes I've already seen.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 29, 2014)

When someone favourites one of my crappiest, unsexy, derpy pron submissions.


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 29, 2014)

Word 'nubian' used to describe non-african afro-people. What the fuck. 
No for negro - okay, negro has offensive connotations so no problem here
No for black - don't understand why there are problems with using that
African-american - the very concept of african-american is dumb. What next, european-american? Asian-american? European-african?
And now this nubian thing.
Nubians are from Nubia you dumb, full of complexes, racist fucks.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 29, 2014)

I use the word 'Nubian' to refer to a continental plate in East-Africa.


----------



## Feste (Oct 29, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Word 'nubian' used to describe non-african afro-people. What the fuck.
> No for negro - okay, negro has offensive connotations so no problem here
> No for black - don't understand why there are problems with using that
> African-american - the very concept of african-american is dumb. What next, european-american? Asian-american? European-african?
> ...



Can you give the context for this? I feel like wherever you saw the word "Nubian" used, there's some great batshit chicanery going on in some weird attempt at political correctness that utterly failed.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 29, 2014)

The term "Nubian" is used metaphorically, not literally. The people who use it are referring to traits that they have that are shared with the actual Nubian people. I don't understand why someone would get upset about the use of such metaphorical labels. The word "Aryan" is used the same way, although incorrectly.


----------



## Feste (Oct 29, 2014)

So, they're kind of using it in the Shakespeare meaning a la Othello? Interesting, would still love to know more about the context.


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 29, 2014)

Feste said:


> [...]some weird attempt at political correctness that utterly failed.



Pretty much that. Dark-skinned districts related criminality and attempts on bleaching it. No link as I read it via phone.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 29, 2014)

People who drink coffee. It's like, how? What kind of horrific kind of Stockholm syndrome do you have to develop to drink that shit all the time?


----------



## KyryK (Oct 29, 2014)

I've been awake for 24 hours and i really need to go to sleep but i just put on another Clutch album that i know i'm going to listen to all the way through and then probably listen to The Elephant Riders again afterwards because Clutch instead.

Why brain, why?


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Oct 29, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I don't understand exactly what people mean when they say they don't 'support or agree with homosexuality'. Do you mean you would prefer policies exist that exclude homosexuals from marriage, adoption etc, or just that you aren't personally comfortable experiencing homosexual attraction?


 All of the above, except I don't really think they should be considered illegal even if I don't exactly support or agree with them morally, or I just don't care whether they're legal or not. I'm basically not strong on those issues or I don't really sympathize with them, because of the lack of support or agreement with those issues per se. I could go to chick-fil-a right now, and not really care that the person who's in charge doesn't support gay marriage.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 29, 2014)

In the spirit of Halloween~

I don't understand why garlic would repel vampires. Garlic is very good for your heart health, so I suspect that the whole garlic thing repels vampires is actually a myth put out by the vampires themselves. A way for the vampires to season their victims blood who would be eating more garlic as they keep it around to repel the vampires V:


----------



## Kaedal (Oct 29, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> In the spirit of Halloween~
> 
> I don't understand why garlic would repel vampires. Garlic is very good for your heart health, so I suspect that the whole garlic thing repels vampires is actually a myth put out by the vampires themselves. A way for the vampires to season their victims blood who would be eating more garlic as they keep it around to repel the vampires V:


Vampires are heartless bastards who don't care about good culinary practice. Do they bother to cook their food? No. Do they bother to practice table manners? Nope. Do they as much as invite their neighbours over for black pudding? _Of course they don't_!


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 29, 2014)

Kaedal said:


> Vampires are heartless bastards who don't care about good culinary practice. Do they bother to cook their food? No. Do they bother to practice table manners? Nope. Do they as much as invite their neighbours over for black pudding? _Of course they don't_!



You, sir, have never met Lugosi.


----------



## silver_foxfang (Oct 30, 2014)

People who don't like it when I have seks with dead bodies. She was still warm and didn't say no!!! Gedoffma back! :grin:


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 30, 2014)

silver_foxfang said:


> People who don't like it when I have seks with dead bodies. She was still warm and did say no!!! Gedoffma back!



Didn't they see all the make-up the coroner at the funeral home put on the body? Shes painted up like a common gutter whore and was totally asking for it :I







[size=-2]ew[/size]


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 30, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> In the spirit of Halloween~
> 
> I don't understand why garlic would repel vampires. Garlic is very good for your heart health, so I suspect that the whole garlic thing repels vampires is actually a myth put out by the vampires themselves. A way for the vampires to season their victims blood who would be eating more garlic as they keep it around to repel the vampires V:



Just because they're immortal doesn't mean they don't get annoyed by the smell and taste of too much garlic.


----------



## silver_foxfang (Oct 30, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Didn't they see all the make-up the coroner at the funeral home put on the body? Shes painted up like a common gutter whore and was totally asking for it :I
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I wouldn't have sex with a dead or a living girl! Opening the homo can of worms has me wondering just how much lube it would take to pound a two days dead butthole..... 

probably lots!  
Now hold on wile I go kill myself for a wile.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 30, 2014)

I really hope his account got hacked.

And regarding the two day thing, that isn't something you want to think about. Just trust me here.


----------



## silver_foxfang (Oct 30, 2014)

No hack! Its just late and I have nothing to do. I was just going for a bit of shock value! I honestly have nothing even a tiny bit better to do.... I'm lame o.o


----------



## BRN (Oct 30, 2014)

I'mma go find out for you. Brb in two days.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 30, 2014)

silver_foxfang said:


> No hack! Its just late and I have nothing to do. I was just going for a bit of shock value! I honestly have nothing even a tiny bit better to do.... I'm lame o.o


You can't possibly be more lame than I am without being dead, and you don't see me screwing you.


----------



## silver_foxfang (Oct 30, 2014)

I am dead! Dead I say. Its just a little hard to tell since I'm only dead where it realy counts!  Inside^.^


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 30, 2014)

silver_foxfang said:


> I am dead! Dead I say. Its just a little hard to tell since I'm only dead where it realy counts!  Inside^.^



You should probably see a doctor or something about that.
I would give you some tips about doing something productive, but I'm here on the forums with you.


----------



## KyryK (Oct 30, 2014)

silver_foxfang said:


> Opening the homo can of worms has me wondering just how much lube it would take to pound a two days dead butthole.....


...

Well...

I think that's enough FAF for today...


----------



## Lobar (Oct 30, 2014)

silver_foxfang said:


> I wouldn't have sex with a dead or a living girl! Opening the homo can of worms has me wondering just how much lube it would take to pound a two days dead butthole.....
> 
> probably lots!
> Now hold on wile I go kill myself for a wile.



_literally_ a can of worms


----------



## KyryK (Oct 30, 2014)

Lobar said:


> _literally_ a can of worms


One month in the grave
Twisted and half decayed
She turned a putrid yellow
I pissed in her maggot filled asshole


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 30, 2014)

I had no trouble sleeping after that stuff up there. I think something's wrong with me.

I just signed up for Skype and I'm getting contact requests. I don't know these people. Who are you? What do you want with me? I'm freaking out just a little bit. I seriously don't know how to handle this situation.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 30, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> People who drink coffee. It's like, how? What kind of horrific kind of Stockholm syndrome do you have to develop to drink that shit all the time?


Heeeeyyyy, let me tell you I've never been taken hostage by a cup of coffee before so I think that rules out Stockholm Syndrome. 
It'd be interesting if that happened though.

No idea why coffee is so good. Acquired taste that's for sure.


----------



## ZettaBit (Oct 30, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Heeeeyyyy, let me tell you I've never been taken hostage by a cup of coffee before so I think that rules out Stockholm Syndrome.
> It'd be interesting if that happened though.
> 
> No idea why coffee is so good. Acquired taste that's for sure.


Hell yes.


----------



## Iscora (Oct 30, 2014)

things i just dont understand:
why does everyone likes coffee? ^^'


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 30, 2014)

Iscora said:


> things i just dont understand:
> why does everyone likes coffee? ^^'


Because it's delicious, cheaper and less addictive than cocaine and still tastes good when cold (and put on ice, nomnomnom).


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm not gonna say a word about the addictiveness other than that it must be on an individual level. 
Never had an addiction level of a craving for coffee so it's all safe in my books.


----------



## ZettaBit (Oct 30, 2014)

1. Caffeine
2. Delicious
3. Caffeine
4. Iced or hot
5. Caffeine
6. Goes hand in hand with nicotine. 
7. Did I mention caffeine?


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 30, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I'm not gonna say a word about the addictiveness other than that it must be on an individual level.
> Never had an addiction level of a craving for coffee so it's all safe in my books.


Well, it's obviously not to the dire extent of, say cocaine since I mentioned that, or other hard drugs. But I'm sure some folks who, if regular coffee drinkers, stop suddenly, might have headaches or something. 
At the height of my training, I was fueled almost exclusively on coffee, especially when I worked 10-hr overnights on security and then had class all throughout the day, coffee kept me from crashing and kept me from choking some of my fellow trainees. And then after my training, my consumption really went down, to about a cup or two a day only, whereas it was pots a day prior. I don't have cravings in the sense that I do for cigarettes because I am so very addicted to those, but going from pots a day to cups, I got some pretty gnarly headaches and I'd get some pretty bad shakes. But after a few days, those went away and that was that. 
But like you said, probably mostly on an individual level, since others that I trained with who were of similar consumption decline didn't really complain of anything and then there were some who had it worse than I did.



ZettaBit said:


> 1. Caffeine
> 2. Delicious
> 3. Caffeine
> 4. Iced or hot
> ...


This is my breakfast.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 30, 2014)

the computer i used for writing just suddenly came back to life after just aggressively beeping at me for weeks.

not gonna question it. just gonna make backups and midis of all the files i almost lost, and fast...!


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 30, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Heeeeyyyy, let me tell you I've never been taken hostage by a cup of coffee before so I think that rules out Stockholm Syndrome.
> It'd be interesting if that happened though.
> 
> No idea why coffee is so good. Acquired taste that's for sure.



You haven't but your tastebuds have. You force them to taste the evil that is "coffee" time and time again, abusing them as they scream they don't want to. But eventually the begin to sympathize with its hostage taker, it's abuser.

You should feel ashamed.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 30, 2014)

... I was going to draw a bit more. 
I still will. 
But now I'm going to make coffee first.


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 30, 2014)

I don't drink coffee (although I love it)
I don't drink tea (although I love it too)
I drink only water. And not some bottled crap. Just normal boiled and then cooled water, usually with a slice of lime and sometimes with a bit of mint.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 30, 2014)

Water is pro level living and literally the only thing that properly hydrates you.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 30, 2014)

Where have I been so many new threads popped up here, damn


----------



## Phyllostachys (Oct 30, 2014)

Why, why do kids here think Namaste is a Chinese word?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 30, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> You haven't but your tastebuds have. You force them to taste the evil that is "coffee" time and time again, abusing them as they scream they don't want to. But eventually the begin to sympathize with its hostage taker, it's abuser.
> 
> You should feel ashamed.


Nonono, that's not exactly it. If my tastebuds have been repeatedly abused and molested and have grown an appreciation to it, even love, it's called "Traumatic Bonding". 
It's close to Stockholm, but doesn't involve a kidnap situation.



Phyllostachys said:


> Why, why do kids here think Namaste is a Chinese word?


Who can say that with a straight face? It doesn't sound chinese at all.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 30, 2014)

Phyllostachys said:


> Why, why do kids here think Namaste is a Chinese word?


Wait WHAT?


----------



## Feste (Oct 30, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> You haven't but your tastebuds have. You force them to taste the evil that is "coffee" time and time again, abusing them as they scream they don't want to. But eventually the begin to sympathize with its hostage taker, it's abuser.
> 
> You should feel ashamed.



You're in Massachussetts, just get a Pumpkin Latte at Dunkin Donuts. It's practically all sugar anyway .


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 30, 2014)

the logic of equality and how that is supposed to be realistically maintained in a society

i realize that sounds very "ugh why are people infringing on my privilege" or something but recently i've been trying to understand the reasoning of most social issues, and whenever equality is referenced from either side of a topic, it just seems to lack...well, a purpose. social issues are important but is making equality a blanket statement really beneficial?

i don't know, maybe i'm just having a weird overtly existential position on things. but sometimes the idea of equality, in its' certain applications, seems contrived. freedom of speech seems especially guilty of this.

also i don't understand why people feel that referencing trollb8 and using it for a generalization is remotely acceptable. a number of discussions would stop if trolls were not factored into the equation


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 30, 2014)

When talking of equality it is important to be specific. Equal marriage rights, equal wealth distribution, equal votes, equal taxation, equal treatment under law?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 30, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> When talking of equality it is important to be specific. Equal marriage rights, equal wealth distribution, equal votes, equal taxation, equal treatment under law?


see that's exactly my point though. i never know anymore! in a plethora of issues that are extremely vague people just shout equality and that's why this is confusing for me. social issues fall into this often where it's all just this vague mess of "this is what equality is" and that stresses me out because there's no actual explanation of what the discussion is actually about.

my original wording is misrepresenting me a bit. there seems to be this running idea that "true equality" is a real concept and that that idea of equality can be successfully applied to society in every regard. what you're describing is what i feel -should- be acknowledged but doesn't seem to be. that's where i'm coming from here; your elaboration is something that needs to be more commonplace and equality should be addressed with specificity, but far too often i get in stressful discussions where the base reasoning is "equality" as a concept with no application.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 30, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> see that's exactly my point though. i never know anymore! in a plethora of issues that are extremely vague people just shout equality and that's why this is confusing for me. social issues fall into this often where it's all just this vague mess of "this is what equality is" and that stresses me out because there's no actual explanation of what the discussion is actually about.



Ask people I suppose?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 30, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Ask people I suppose?


i'm definitely going to have to make a habit of it. :/


----------



## Lobar (Oct 31, 2014)

Even if everyone is equal on paper under current law, effects from back when this was not the case (e.g. slavery) still persist and have consequences for minorities today.  It's great that we've stopped officially regarding certain groups of people as having less rights than others, but society still has an obligation to actively counter these lingering effects.  That's what equality is about.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 31, 2014)

I don't understand children.


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 31, 2014)

Its snowing on Halloween


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 31, 2014)

Awesome. I have the AC on.


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 31, 2014)

Can I live with you I hate the cold


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 31, 2014)

You can sleep on the couch.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 31, 2014)

Lobar said:


> Even if everyone is equal on paper under current law, effects from back when this was not the case (e.g. slavery) still persist and have consequences for minorities today.  It's great that we've stopped officially regarding certain groups of people as having less rights than others, but society still has an obligation to actively counter these lingering effects.  That's what equality is about.


i guess. it just seems that there's no point at which "social equality" is genuinely achieved once institutionalized problems are rectified (and you could call that equality, but that is quite simply another line on paper that addresses more than legality), but i'd rather not let this topic bleed over. i might be looking at it too simplistically or possibly even over-complicating it. 
we'll just leave it at "i don't understand it" for now


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 31, 2014)

This Halloween is the warmest on English records. It reached 23C in Kent.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 1, 2014)

I don't understand how the Elder Scrolls theme song creates such a Pavlovian desire in me to play the game.

I just heard the theme song and immediately I wanted to go play Morrowind. I don't even like the Elder Scroll's gameplay that much :C I never accomplish anything. I just go on a kleptomaniacal stealing spree, get bored, and quit. I don't think I've ever completed an Elder Scroll's storyline even once.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 4, 2014)

I don't understand why I am so god damn sentimental about my old laptop. At the end of the day, when all my data is extracted, it is but wires, metal and plastic. But god damnit, it's MY wires, metal and plastic! She's MY old buddy, and I've gone and cheated on her with a newer model because I can't wait 'till she comes home!

Aside from an inevitable downgrade in the graphics card (apparently mine was REALLY high-end for the money), there was NO reason for me to even hesitate about getting this particular Acer today, except that I was betraying the one I sent for repair.

She was my buddy, we were INSEPARABLE for TWO YEARS. I wasn't ready to say goodbye to her so soon.


----------



## Ieono (Nov 4, 2014)

I get really attached to my tech, too. I have 3 laptops, 2 desktops, and 14 blade servers at home. In 5 weeks, I'll have to say goodbye to them, except for a newer laptop I just bought, as I depart for open seas. They'll be in storage, but jeez man, I'm gonna have a rough time dealing with their extended absence.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 4, 2014)

Been browsing the main site for artists I can potentially throw my money at without having to throw in a liver, and lo, I discover YCHs - the bidding prices on the auctions blow my mind. I hate to judge, but the art that comes out of it CAN'T be worth the amount that's collected. Am I missing something here, or are people really that bent on getting their character drawn? 

It's a bit discouraging. I'll just have to save my money for more useless things like food, toothpaste, and shampoo.


----------



## Kaedal (Nov 4, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Been browsing the main site for artists I can potentially throw my money at without having to throw in a liver, and lo, I discover YCHs - the bidding prices on the auctions blow my mind. I hate to judge, but the art that comes out of it CAN'T be worth the amount that's collected. Am I missing something here, or are people really that bent on getting their character drawn?
> 
> It's a bit discouraging. I'll just have to save my money for more useless things like food, toothpaste, and shampoo.


I've made it a hobby to seek out artists who have fabulous art, but a very low price tag. I suppose it depends... What's your budget?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 4, 2014)

I just know I won't want to spend over $50, the exceptions being artists with awe-inspiring work. I also constantly browse art, mainly on tumblr, but it wasn't until recently when I got this spending urge.


----------



## Kaedal (Nov 4, 2014)

Well, I got a pretty damn good picture from Sheeruun for about... $40 I think.

https://www.furaffinity.net/full/14911448/

I thought it was more than worth it, but it comes down to personal taste I suppose.


----------



## Abjorn (Nov 4, 2014)

I don't understand how the furdom has changed so much since I first "joined" 15years ago. So many young kids with big attitudes.


----------



## Eggdodger (Nov 4, 2014)

Abjorn said:


> I don't understand how the furdom has changed so much since I first "joined" 15years ago. So many young kids with big attitudes.



Everyone was a kid once. Winners have big attitudes and more skill points to invest upon leveling up. It's like Gwen Stefani once said.

"Both of us want to be the winner
but there can only be one
So I'm gonna fight
 gonna give it my all, gonna make you fall, gonna sock it to you
That's right, I'm the last one standing-- another one bites the dust"

She didn't take the path of the Hollaback Girl-- rather than shout back at those who opposed her, she took action to prove them wrong. Now tell me. Where have you been a Hollaback Girl in your life? I can tell you this much-- you're being one right now.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 4, 2014)

Kaedal said:


> Well, I got a pretty damn good picture from Sheeruun for about... $40 I think.
> 
> https://www.furaffinity.net/full/14911448/
> 
> I thought it was more than worth it, but it comes down to personal taste I suppose.



Gotta hand it to you, that's very nice for what you paid. Finding those kinds of deals are scavenger hunts of their own, eheh. I got this for the same price of $40, and I am very happy with it, not to mention how quick the artist was to finish the piece. But, it's the only art I have bought so far since plunging into the fandom, reasons being that wait lists are very long and some prices are ludicrous considering the quality of work. 

Maybe I'm too picky.


----------



## Kaedal (Nov 5, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Gotta hand it to you, that's very nice for what you paid. Finding those kinds of deals are scavenger hunts of their own, eheh. I got this for the same price of $40, and I am very happy with it, not to mention how quick the artist was to finish the piece. But, it's the only art I have bought so far since plunging into the fandom, reasons being that wait lists are very long and some prices are ludicrous considering the quality of work.
> 
> Maybe I'm too picky.


The artist told me it would take a few days to get the sketch back to me. They got back to me within 24 hours with a sketch. Within another 24 hours, the whole thing was done. It took no more than 24 hours from payment until the piece was finished. The one uploaded is actually not the "full" one either, as I asked for one with the eyes glowing. I got both versions. 

But it's fun to scavenge for these kinds of artists. And rewarding in its own manner.


----------



## Kuwa (Nov 5, 2014)

Abjorn said:


> I don't understand how the furdom has changed so much since I first "joined" 15years ago. So many young kids with big attitudes.



We were them, once.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't understand foodies. 

I also still don't understand how someone can regard English as a sexy language.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 5, 2014)

Apparently Oregon has legalized recreational marijuana use. Now what will the pot heads complain about? Also, What took so damn long..... It's been on the ballot for the past several elections.

Edit:

Also what's the deal with infomercials? There's always that one really exited person who lays it on pretty thick. I mean really, if you want me to buy your product, don't make it look like you are trying too hard. "Wow that's amazing" bullshit.  Left my TV on overnight... xD


----------



## Abjorn (Nov 5, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Now tell me. Where have you been a Hollaback Girl in your life? I can tell you this much-- you're being one right now.



I don't know if you're trying to enlighten or antagonize. Either way, I'm not sure we're going to be sharing many viewpoints.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 5, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> Apparently Oregon has legalized recreational marijuana use. Now what will the pot heads complain about? Also, What took so damn long..... It's been on the ballot for the past several elections.



Cuz drug dealers are some of the people pushing hardest to keep it illegal. It's their cash cow.

I don't understand some people have to be such dicks about politics. My parents just spent the last 6 months helping a few local political candidates campaign. And my sister went out of her way to vote the exact opposite of everything they voted for so their vote was cancelled out and she could taunt them about it. Not because she didn't like the candidates or what they believed in, but just to be a jerk and spite my parents.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Nov 5, 2014)

Llamapotamus said:


> I don't understand foodies.
> 
> I also still don't understand how someone can regard English as a sexy language.


And I can't understand how someone can NOT regard English as a sexy language. Mind you, I don't mean it literally.

It's just a very beautiful sounding language when spoken right. It's lot smoother than my own native language, which I find ugly to be honest, and a few other ones.


----------



## Magick (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't understand why some people will get a job, be horrible at it, and then act surprised when they get fired. It's like some people don't know that in order to get paid and keep your job, you actually have to DO your damn job.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 5, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> And I can't understand how someone can NOT regard English as a sexy language. Mind you, I don't mean it literally.
> 
> It's just a very beautiful sounding language when spoken right. It's lot smoother than my own native language, which I find ugly to be honest, and a few other ones.



What is your mother tongue, if I may ask?


----------



## jorinda (Nov 6, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> Also what's the deal with infomercials? There's always that one really exited person who lays it on pretty thick. I mean really, if you want me to buy your product, don't make it look like you are trying too hard. "Wow that's amazing" bullshit.  Left my TV on overnight... xD


I fully agree. Some lunatic who tells the world how this frying pan/ vacuum cleaner/ unerpants/ whatever is "revolutionary new science" and totally changed their lives... WTF?


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 6, 2014)

We got a guy at work who moved at about the speed of smell. He's a big guy. I ain't got no problems with big guys, cept when they're stink come in proportion with it. He smells. And yeah he's been told better. Another thing is that literally, every bit of conversation with this dude, he bitches as moans about this and that, and he's very sarcastic. Acts like he could run the place, but never has any initiative to do anything on his own without being told. Oh--and he complains to the customer too. Constantly. 

So what gets me is that he just -doesn't- understand why he's never scheduled to work. Like--haha dude. You run off. More business than you bring in. So he gets stocking hours only. Which he wanted--and then immediately started complaining about.  

Some people. Man.


----------



## Phyllostachys (Nov 6, 2014)

My mother's faith in traditional medicine. She is keep insisting me to take those bitter, toxic brews of various herbs to boost my "qi and virility" that I must have lost during my stay here once I get back to Korea.

Well, yes, alkaloids from some of the herbs has been isolated and proven to do have medicinal properties, but who knows what effect they will have after interacting with all those other, unidentified alkaloids and other chemicals within the brew? And honestly, what exactly does "qi and virility" mean in modern, evidence-based medical sense, and how exactly those alkaloids and other chemicals aid strengthening them? Honestly, the whole thing is garbage based on outdated, medieval, nope, ancient concepts, approved and supported by the government only out of nationalism.


----------



## Kuwa (Nov 6, 2014)

jorinda said:


> I fully agree. Some lunatic who tells the world how this frying pan/ vacuum cleaner/ unerpants/ whatever is "revolutionary new science" and totally changed their lives... WTF?



Unless it's this lunatic! (Er... the dubbed versions only, not the originals.) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlSF0dtDRD8


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 6, 2014)

Phyllostachys said:


> My mother's faith in traditional medicine. She is keep insisting me to take those bitter, toxic brews of various herbs to boost my "qi and virility" that I must have lost during my stay here once I get back to Korea.
> 
> Well, yes, alkaloids from some of the herbs has been isolated and proven to do have medicinal properties, but who knows what effect they will have after interacting with all those other, unidentified alkaloids and other chemicals within the brew? And honestly, what exactly does "qi and virility" mean in modern, evidence-based medical sense, and how exactly those alkaloids and other chemicals aid strengthening them? Honestly, the whole thing is garbage based on outdated, medieval, nope, ancient concepts, approved and supported by the government only out of nationalism.




Wait, your government endorses magic medicine? 


I thought it was inappropriate when I found a leaflet on crystal healing and homeopathy in my local hospital, although the leaflet finished every article with 'this has either not been proven to work, or proven not to work.'


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 6, 2014)

So while reading news articles today I came across this:

*A link to a preview of a show on discovery channel where they're going to have a man eaten alive by an anaconda and film it.*

I am really torn on this. On the one hand I really wanna see it cuz that sounds so fucking metal, but on the other hand I'm really disgusted by it. That poor snake... They're planning on pulling the guy out of when they're finished. I cannot imagine the snake would be unharmed afterwards...

Seriously... I don't understand who the hell comes up with this stuff and thinks its ok. Didn't discovery channel used to just be educational? The fuck happened?!?

[size=-2]Inb4 vore furries will probably whack to it.[/size]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 6, 2014)

I saw the snake thing too. What the hell?
I actually hope it'll go tits up and end up with a human casualty to show you can't fuck with nature like that.


----------



## Claribelle (Nov 6, 2014)

Wow Discovery channel sure changed since I last watched it (which was a long time ago) . You're absolutely right, from what I know about snakes this will be really harmful to the poor guy :/


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 6, 2014)

Wild guess: that guy has a vore fetish.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 6, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I saw the snake thing too. What the hell?
> I actually hope it'll go tits up and end up with a human casualty to show you can't fuck with nature like that.



Unfortunately its already been filmed :C if he did die I'm sure they would have added that to the preview somewhere to increase viewer ratings.


----------



## Phyllostachys (Nov 7, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Wait, your government endorses magic medicine?
> 
> 
> I thought it was inappropriate when I found a leaflet on crystal healing and homeopathy in my local hospital, although the leaflet finished every article with 'this has either not been proven to work, or proven not to work.'




Sadly, yes. Korean health care system is divided into Hanbang(Korean medicine) and Yangbang(Western medicine), and there are two separate licenses and laws regarding them. There are even universities famous for their Hanbang course. Perhaps because of this, Korean people in general have great faith in traditional medicine, and many(especially older generations) view modern medicine with suspicion. I find it quite embarrassing.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 7, 2014)

How many people think that throwing things around stadiums during hockey games will do anything but get you removed from the stadium.


----------



## Punnchy (Nov 7, 2014)

Being hungry at random hours. I like being hungry on a schedule that doesn't include right before bed.


----------



## Ieono (Nov 7, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> So while reading news articles today I came across this:
> 
> *A link to a preview of a show on discovery channel where they're going to have a man eaten alive by an anaconda and film it.*
> 
> ...



Have you seen American TV lately? It is as though every single network has flushed conventional morality down the drain. I can't believe how much graphic violence and sex is shown these days.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 7, 2014)

i don't understand how these threads are still going


----------



## BRN (Nov 7, 2014)

They're bastions of conversation that the mods don't check. We can get away with being people who have enjoyable conversations without the prerequisite snark here. 

Shh! Best-kept secret, lizardbutt~


----------



## Punnchy (Nov 7, 2014)

LizardKing said:


> i don't understand how these threads are still going



It's either we have giant threads like this that let us discuss a mi-rad of things with one or two replies, maybe a page if things get dragged out, or we have 500 threads with individual subjects that do the same thing.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 7, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> It's either we have giant threads like this that let us discuss a mi-rad of things with one or two replies, maybe a page if things get dragged out, or we have 500 threads with individual subjects that do the same thing.



the same argument is made every time these sorts of threads pop up

it never happens

and what's wrong with having a bunch of different threads with an actual topic anyway?

also



Punnchy said:


> mi-rad



aaaaaaawhat


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 7, 2014)

I don't understand Cloud Atlas. I recorded it, watched it three times, and I still don't know what it's about.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 7, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> mi-rad



were you trying to say "myriad"?


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 7, 2014)

Lobar said:


> were you trying to say "myriad"?



He was referring to the binary prefix _mebi_ (mi), or 1X1024^2, as in mebi-rad. It's equivalent to k-k-rad. For example:

_Mi-rad thread, dude.
Dude, this is, like, the most mi-rad site ever._

1337 skillz, Punnchy.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 8, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> He was referring to the binary prefix _mebi_ (mi), or 1X1024^2, as in mebi-rad. It's equivalent to k-k-rad. For example:
> 
> _Mi-rad thread, dude.
> Dude, this is, like, the most mi-rad site ever._
> ...


Are... are you just making that shit up or is that a real thing?
I ask, at the risk of making myself seem like a complete idiot, because in all honesty, with anything relating to numbers or math, I _am _a complete idiot.


----------



## ~Jester (Nov 8, 2014)

I don't understand this fandom sometimes. I'm here because I love this planet and the creatures that we share this sphere with. Yet there are factors in this fandom that make me cringe. I don't know what to think sometimes visiting FAF. Anyone have similar feelings sometimes?

EDIT: Sry FAF just creeps me the fuck out in some ways sometimes, just sayin.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 8, 2014)

~Jester said:


> I don't understand this fandom sometimes. I'm here because I love this planet and the creatures that we share this sphere with. Yet there are factors in this fandom that make me cringe. I don't know what to think sometimes visiting FAF. Anyone have similar feelings sometimes?


This is my general opinion of humanity, actually.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 8, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> This is my general opinion of humanity, actually.


 Agreed.


----------



## galaxy-meow (Nov 8, 2014)

I don't understand why I don't get commissions u_u
Here, tumblr, deviantart, anywhere....


----------



## ~Jester (Nov 8, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> This is my general opinion of humanity, actually.


Yah but FAF sometimes... holy fuck.

EDIT: Shit. I said something negative about FAF. Burn
 me at the steak already. rawr.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 8, 2014)

~Jester said:


> Yah but FAF sometimes... holy fuck.


Don't get me wrong, I do agree with you.

But I typically only catch myself applying such phrases when regarding the collective of our species. 
Not to mention, every fandom has its moments where it's like 'What the fuck is wrong with all of you?'

But mostly, I only feel that way when I think about humanity. Usually.
Sometimes I'm happy with humanity. C:


----------



## ~Jester (Nov 8, 2014)

Omg can I hug you?  
You understand.

Edit: "I understand"


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 8, 2014)

~Jester said:


> Omg can I hug you?
> You understand.
> 
> Edit: "I understand"


Just don't muss my mane and we're all good. C:
Also, if you have cooties, it's a dealbreaker.


----------



## Feste (Nov 8, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I don't understand Cloud Atlas. I recorded it, watched it three times, and I still don't know what it's about.



Pretty much, Fight for what is right, for it's all we have. The book helps. I can direct you to some videos if you want.


----------



## ~Jester (Nov 8, 2014)

Hugz exchanged, no manes mussed.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 8, 2014)

~Jester said:


> I don't understand this fandom sometimes. I'm here because I love this planet and the creatures that we share this sphere with. Yet there are factors in this fandom that make me cringe. I don't know what to think sometimes visiting FAF. Anyone have similar feelings sometimes?
> 
> EDIT: Sry FAF just creeps me the fuck out in some ways sometimes, just sayin.



Lol, having spent years delving the pits of main site of FA~ I gotta say FaF feels like Sunday school in comparison to the horrors I've encountered on FA. FaF is like a shining pearl of sanity amidst the sea of excrement that is main site FA.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 8, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> Are... are you just making that shit up or is that a real thing?
> I ask, at the risk of making myself seem like a complete idiot, because in all honesty, with anything relating to numbers or math, I _am _a complete idiot.



Mebi is a real prefix, it really is k^2, and I'm almost certain he meant myriad.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 8, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Mebi is a real prefix, it really is k^2, and I'm almost certain he meant myriad.


So... *thinking cap on* So it _is_ a real thing... right?

But... he meant myriad... but the mi-rad thing is an _actual_ thing, just not appropriate for the context?
And... that means.. you did an awesome cover up, right?

But.. you really are all the mathynumbers-smarts.

I am legitimately wowed, not joking. Damn Trek, that was fucking smooth.
I mean, I more or less picked it apart but damn... fucking _smooth_.
Unless you're fucking with me, in which case I hate you now. :[


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 8, 2014)

funnily enough, both a myriad or a mi-rad of radiation will kill you


----------



## Kaedal (Nov 8, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Lol, having spent years delving the pits of main site of FA~ I gotta say FaF feels like Sunday school in comparison to the horrors I've encountered on FA. FaF is like a shining pearl of sanity amidst the sea of excrement that is main site FA.


Same about some of the furry oriented IRC network(s). Usually got some sanity on top, but you don't have to dig far to lose your eyes, ears, and senses.


----------



## Kerocola (Nov 8, 2014)

Why people love red velvet so much. It's essentially a slightly modified devil's food chocolate cake...but alarmingly artificial looking and not that exciting compared to other flavors.


----------



## blackdragonscars (Nov 9, 2014)

why can't I be batman


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 9, 2014)

blackdragonscars said:


> why can't I be batman



Well it's never gonna happen with that attitude.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 9, 2014)

blackdragonscars said:


> why can't I be batman



only rich kids get a shot at being batman


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 9, 2014)

blackdragonscars said:


> why can't I be batman


If you want, I can toss you in a well, kill your parents and drive your psyche to a breaking point.
That should get you right on the track to become a batman, right?


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 9, 2014)

blackdragonscars said:


> why can't I be batman


Of course you can be batman, all you need is a little


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 9, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> If you want, I can toss you in a well, kill your parents and drive your psyche to a breaking point.
> That should get you right on the track to become a batman, right?



I'll be the butler.


----------



## Feste (Nov 9, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> Of course you can be batman, all you need is a little



http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lt6nurhaXv1qk0gvbo1_500.png


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Nov 9, 2014)

blackdragonscars said:


> why can't I be batman



because.....


IM THE FREAKING BAT!!!!!!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 9, 2014)

blackdragonscars said:


> why can't I be batman



You could be the joker. :3


----------



## Booker (Nov 9, 2014)

Why guys on Grindr don't age?


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 10, 2014)

When people state they hate smokers. 

I can understand that you hate smoking/cigarettes, but you're going to hate/dislike someone purely on the basis that they smoke?
I am a smoker. I know I should quit but huhuhuaddiction, but I don't try to get others to smoke, I don't put others down because they don't smoke and I do my best to keep to areas designated for smoking and/or away from other people when out in public. 
And yet I still get people nagging on me for it and shit, yeah, that's ok, to be kinda expected. But then I also get people who dislike me automatically because I'm a smoker, without even trying to get to know me beyond that. 
I mean, whatever, obviously you're not someone I would want to know anyway, but it's still pretty irritating.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 10, 2014)

People who can only speak in one volume. I'm looking at you, yellers.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 11, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> When people state they hate smokers.
> 
> I can understand that you hate smoking/cigarettes, but you're going to hate/dislike someone purely on the basis that they smoke?
> I am a smoker. I know I should quit but huhuhuaddiction, but I don't try to get others to smoke, I don't put others down because they don't smoke and I do my best to keep to areas designated for smoking and/or away from other people when out in public.
> ...



The answer is, as always, to hate inconsiderate assholes instead of a group of loosely related people.



SkyboundTerror said:


> People who can only speak in one volume. I'm looking at you, yellers.



*I CAN BE THE QUIETEST MOUSE!
I LIVE IN THE QUIETEST HOUSE!*


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 11, 2014)

I just came across Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare. I guess the franchise is alive and well but it sounds like milking a dead cow to me.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 11, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I just came across Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare. I guess the franchise is alive and well but it sounds like milking a dead cow to me.


It basically is, though I admit I am interested. But exclusively for fangirl reasons, because Gideon Emery is divine.


----------



## Thel (Nov 11, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I just came across Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare. I guess the franchise is alive and well but it sounds like milking a dead cow to me.


Yeah, It has gone on far past what it should have, at least for me. You have to admit though, they have one hell of a marketing team.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 11, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I just came across Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare. I guess the franchise is alive and well but it sounds like milking a dead cow to me.



Press X to milk the dead cow.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 12, 2014)

Why movie theaters are pushing the new home-y seats and automation. If I wanted to feel home-y, I'd watch the movie at home probably for half the price.
And then there's the "need" for the automated ticket machine. I don't understand why it's necessary when people are still going to have problems with and using them. I don't want to pick my seat out either, I'd like to find where's best for me to sit.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 12, 2014)

I was scrubbing algae off my aquarium while giving it a water change. On of my genius fish decided that being between my hand and glass was the best place in the tank. Needless to say, I almost crushed her. Luckily my reflex to pull away once I felt her trumped my movement to press against the glass. For some reason her species isn't afraid of my hand and tools when cleaning so they often get in the way.


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 12, 2014)

The mall already has Christmas decorations and a Santa. ._.


----------



## KyryK (Nov 12, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> The mall already has Christmas decorations and a Santa. ._.


That's nothing, in England we can get Christmas ads as early as the beginning of October. They always seem to be the most disgustingly twee bullshit you've ever seen as well and it's enough to make you want to start burning down Christmas trees by the time December rolls around.


----------



## Abjorn (Nov 12, 2014)

Why we can't have eggnog all year round. Don't care that it feels like snot, its delicious!


----------



## Magick (Nov 13, 2014)

Why certain things that I only saw or learned once and didn't care for I can still remember with hardly a problem, but when I read over material numerous times it just won't stick.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 13, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> The mall already has Christmas decorations and a Santa. ._.



Though this is not the confessions thread~ I admit that I've already put Christmas lights on my house cuz I like to have them up and ready to turn on by thanksgiving so I can shame the rest of my neighborhood into decorating <:


----------



## jorinda (Nov 13, 2014)

Some car communities. I understand that a certain brand creates trust in quality or design. But having a car from the same manufacturer does not make people "family" or even a community. They just happen to like a similar item. Buying a certain brand does not make you a more likeable person.


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 13, 2014)

Abjorn said:


> Why we can't have eggnog all year round. Don't care that it feels like snot, its delicious!



Believe it or not but I never drank or even saw it.
Tho I love Ajerkoniak (homemade Advocaat)


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 13, 2014)

Haven't seen/tasted eggnog, ever either.

Also it's already raining christmas fliers from the mailbox.
It's not even december yet calm the fuck down retailers.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 13, 2014)

KyryK said:


> That's nothing, in England we can get Christmas ads as early as the beginning of October. They always seem to be the most disgustingly twee bullshit you've ever seen as well and it's enough to make you want to start burning down Christmas trees by the time December rolls around.


nope, same here. saw a christmas tree display when shopping for halloween supplies a year or two ago.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Nov 14, 2014)

Feelings are weird


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Nov 14, 2014)

What my job considers "late". We have a 5min grace period. If someone's shift starts at 10am and they clock in at 10:05 they're not late. If they clock in at 10:08 they're 8min late instead of two. -_-


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 14, 2014)

PsychicOtter said:


> People who reject any sort of gun control.



People who think controlling guns controls crime.  (Yeah, I know, first-page quote, but hey, it fulfills the topic subject... just can't understand how people think "controlling" an inanimate object results in controlling human behavior.  Makes no logical sense.)


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 14, 2014)

people who write the thread's 4568th post as a reply to the 11th post


----------



## Kaedal (Nov 14, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> people who write the thread's 4568th post as a reply to the 11th post


In five years, someone will reply with the following;



> I TOTES AGREE MAN



... Because that's totally how people will communicate in 2019.


I count on this being a self-fulfilling prophecy.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 14, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> people who write the thread's 4568th post as a reply to the 11th post



Hey, _somebody's_ gotta do it... no need to be a party pooper.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 15, 2014)

I didn't sleep until 5AM because my brain had artistic inspiration at quarter to 4 and I had to doodle it out of my head.
My peak drawing time is always 3-4AM. I'll never sleep like a normal person at this rate.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 15, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> I didn't sleep until 5AM because my brain had artistic inspiration at quarter to 4 and I had to doodle it out of my head.
> My peak drawing time is always 3-4AM. I'll never sleep like a normal person at this rate.


Join the club. I generally head to the sleep's wonderland around 4-5am.
It's not a necessarily bad thing, at least you get to enjoy the still of the night.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Nov 15, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I just came across Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare. I guess the franchise is alive and well but it sounds like milking a dead cow to me.


 People can camp on the roofs now because they have jetpacks lol. I will admit, the character models look fucking amazing, but it's still the same engine every year with like one new feature added.

Also, this dude is hilarious when he's talking about the game: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuiqfUikBV0


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Nov 15, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> people who write the thread's 4568th post as a reply to the 11th post



Someone is going to be a smartass and reply to this pages from now


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 15, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Someone is going to be a smartass and reply to this pages from now



pls no :[[[[


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 15, 2014)

Already plan to >:]


----------



## Arcana (Nov 15, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> What my job considers "late". We have a 5min grace period. If someone's shift starts at 10am and they clock in at 10:05 they're not late. If they clock in at 10:08 they're 8min late instead of two. -_-



i don't understand why you think they should only be 2 minutes late and not 3 minutes late


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 15, 2014)

cats as a whole


also japanese grammar has been fucking with me so bad and i clearly have not studied enough. playing pokemon in japanese introduces unfamiliar grammar in a lot of places and while it's definitely something i need to learn if i want to understand the language better, it still amazes me how much of it doesn't stick or even remotely make sense with my current understanding


----------



## BRN (Nov 15, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Also, this dude is hilarious when he's talking about the game: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuiqfUikBV0



What a twat x.X
All the fan boys who purchase these games are people exactly like him, and they're the biggest, most monumental idiots: they purchase the game knowing they're going to dislike it. _Maybe he might've considered not buying it. Just saying. _ Until then he's got no grounds for complaining about the way they keep making new CoD because he's the goddamn person supporting them in doing so?

So yeah. Lack of ability to resist pop culture and marketing. Congrats, sir youtuber, you lined up and spent Â£70 to support something you knew you were going to dislike.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 15, 2014)

I don't think the CoD train is going to stop any time soon and I don't like it, nor do I like how it has (had) an indirect effect on the game industry.

You're right though. Changes are primarily the result of people voting with their wallets. If you don't like a game, the only meaningful thing you can do is to just not buy it.

And if you don't like current trends in games to a passionate degree, you just make your own. And I'm serious - there has been no better time to learn to become a developer. There's tons upon tons of free information and software easily accessible right now, as well as distribution channels if someone wants to make a start.


----------



## Kosdu (Nov 15, 2014)

Honestly, I would never ever spend 60$ on a new game now that I am an adult.

If I play my cards right, I can get an excellent game on steam for 10$ or under.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 15, 2014)

Kosdu said:


> Honestly, I would never ever spend 60$ on a new game now that I am an adult.
> 
> If I play my cards right, I can get an excellent game on steam for 10$ or under.



I'm with you there. Steam and Humble Bundle have spoiled me.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 15, 2014)

I honestly don't understand degrees Fahrenheit, or why anyone would want to use it. 

Degrees Celsius makes so much more sense to me; at 0 degrees, water freezes. At 100, it boils.
Simple, right?


----------



## all2well (Nov 15, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> I honestly don't understand degrees Fahrenheit, or why anyone would want to use it.
> 
> Degrees Celsius makes so much more sense to me; at 0 degrees, water freezes. At 100, it boils.
> Simple, right?



Come one. Deep down, you know the freezing point of salt water and the body temperature of a cow are the most relevant endpoints.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Nov 15, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> I honestly don't understand degrees Fahrenheit, or why anyone would want to use it.
> 
> Degrees Celsius makes so much more sense to me; at 0 degrees, water freezes. At 100, it boils.
> Simple, right?



I don't understand why the US hasn't changed over to it yet


----------



## MyLittleFnordy (Nov 15, 2014)

- Apple, iPhone, Mac
- Half the terminology used here
- Why anyone would willingly add Marmite to anything ever
- Modern Gaming Consoles (xBone, PS4, Wii U)
- Why I can't navigate forum sites properly 
and last but not least (Don't hate me for it)
- What Yiff means (I'm new to this OK :'( ...)


----------



## Punnchy (Nov 15, 2014)

MyLittleFnordy said:


> - Apple, iPhone, Mac
> - Half the terminology used here
> - Why anyone would willingly add Marmite to anything ever
> - Modern Gaming Consoles (xBone, PS4, Wii U)
> ...


1. Sell your soul to apple, you will understand.
2. They like it, and even if you don't, it's not killing you, so why care?
3. $$$, Graphical improvements, New new new rights to brag
4. If you've come from an ipb or xenforo(?) then yeah, it's a bit different.
5. anthro fornication.


----------



## all2well (Nov 15, 2014)

MyLittleFnordy said:


> - What Yiff means (I'm new to this OK :'( ...)



When in doubt, urban dictionary


----------



## MyLittleFnordy (Nov 15, 2014)

all2well said:


> When in doubt, urban dictionary



Thank you that clears that up.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 15, 2014)

Bless


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't understand how it's possible for people to not have and/or make any savings. 
I've seen suprisingly many "I spend my money on x and now don't have anything to eat for next few days" and "I was down, I wasn't working and now I'm hungry" posts here. People, what's wrong with you? You should always have 100-200$ of emergency money (in western standards) with you and two times your average payment on your bank account for grave needs.

It isn't the matter of low income, it's the matter of incompetence in domestic fund management. It's better to say NO to yourself once in a while and not to buy something you ~~really~~ need because it looks fancy or NOT to go on a party than starve.

For fucks sake.


----------



## Midnight_Gear (Nov 16, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> I don't understand how it's possible for people to not have and/or make any savings.
> I've seen suprisingly many "I spend my money on x and now don't have anything to eat for next few days" and "I was down, I wasn't working and now I'm hungry" posts here. People, what's wrong with you? You should always have 100-200$ of emergency money (in western standards) with you and two times your average payment on your bank account for grave needs.
> 
> It isn't the matter of low income, it's the matter of incompetence in domestic fund management. It's better to say NO to yourself once in a while and not to buy something you ~~really~~ need because it looks fancy or NOT to go on a party than starve.
> ...



If only I could say this to everyone on any artsite ever. And not get blocked.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 16, 2014)

I've been saving since I was born.

check my safety net.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 16, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> I don't understand how it's possible for people to not have and/or make any savings.
> I've seen suprisingly many "I spend my money on x and now don't have anything to eat for next few days" and "I was down, I wasn't working and now I'm hungry" posts here. People, what's wrong with you? You should always have 100-200$ of emergency money (in western standards) with you and two times your average payment on your bank account for grave needs.
> 
> It isn't the matter of low income, it's the matter of incompetence in domestic fund management. It's better to say NO to yourself once in a while and not to buy something you ~~really~~ need because it looks fancy or NOT to go on a party than starve.
> ...


I agree with you up to the point that 'It's not a matter of low income.' Circumstances do provide, especially at or under the poverty line, that that paycheck gets spread really thinly over the month/biweek until the next one comes around. I come from poverty, dealt with it even in my adult life, and with how the job market has been (in terms of the US) for the last .. I dunno, 10ish+ years, it was difficult for me to find a job that wasn't part time and minimum wage. And with an extra mouth to feed and clothe and shelter, that meager paycheck, after federal and state taxes swooped upon it, went pretty quick to bills, gas and groceries. 

Do I agree that people are largely frivolous with their money? Yes, I do. Should people have savings? Yes, they should. What's wrong with me that I had no savings? Shitty circumstances. It's not that I'm not frugal, it's that I had nothing to be frugal with.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 16, 2014)

What Chuchi said, I'm actually lucky I manage to save at all.

I don't earn much per month as I've only managed to get a part-time job, and I'm fortunate my parents don't make me pay them money, and I don't own a car to maintain either. I don't carry any cash on me at all, every penny goes in my bank. On the rare occasion I buy myself something, it's always with my card. If I weren't living with my family, I'd be super duper poor and unable to keep a home, let alone save.


----------



## Arcana (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't get why cyanogenmod has my phone's headset button set to essentially just be a camera shutter, or why when i try rebinding what it's supposed to do the power button on my phone stops working

or when i get it to work right it's really laggy

like this isn't complex, and it worked perfectly on the last build

edit: or why when i press the home button my music pauses now, like wtf is this


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 16, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> Things



I had people from this forum in mind, especially posts like this one:



Hikaru Okami said:


> I bought two wolf shirts today. I have no money for food for the next couple of days.
> 
> I. Regret. Nothing.



 If you can afford to write on a forum, own a computer or other highly sophisticated device that allows you to use the Internet and you pay internet subscription then you don't qualify as a poor person. And, of course all of above don't apply to unemployed.

I don't want to repeat myself and to write about my childhood again but... Aye, I never knew what does it mean to starve or be hungry, but I know what does it mean to eat meat (frikadellers or chicken only) once or twice in a month on sunday, and apart from those joyous occasions have only potatoes, eggs and potato soup (hurray village life). And even then we managed to have some savings. It's been 15 years now since those hard times ended and now thanks to the hard work we can be classified as a higher-middle class, at least by the local standards: heck, now in three days even I'm making more than my single-father-of-a-dad was making in a month when I was 10.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 16, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> I had people from this forum in mind


Ah, ok. Knowing the context then, now I understand what you meant. And fully agree. 



Ayattar said:


> I don't want to repeat myself and to write about my childhood again but... Aye, I never knew what does it mean to starve or be hungry, but I know what does it mean to eat meat (frikadellers or chicken only) once or twice in a month on sunday, and apart from those joyous occasions have only potatoes, eggs and potato soup (hurray village life). And even then we managed to have some savings. It's been 15 years now since those hard times ended and now thanks to the hard work we can be classified as a higher-middle class, at least by the local standards: heck, now in three days even I'm making more than my single-father-of-a-dad was making in a month when I was 10.



The way I see it, the people who have had it easy/easier in life are usually more financially irresponsible. I don't know if it's a case of always having a parent or parents look out for them, of not paying attention and learning these basic skills or whatever, but damn, I've seen instances of people spending $600+ on designer clothing and new gadgets and tech and then complaining about eating cheap instant noodles for the rest of the month and worrying about their phone bill or electric bill. Whereas, people who have struggled financially, who come from poverty, who know what it's like to go hungry,etc. have obviously learned the lesson or are just generally wiser when it comes to handling their money. And then there's, as I mentioned before, just shitty circumstances where an individual might be responsible and prioritize their finances, but they just don't make enough to have anything left over. The 'barely getting by' category. And, of course, there are people who have always had comfortable lives who are also able to manage their finances responsibly.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 16, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> I had people from this forum in mind, especially posts like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



May as well just have posted this:


----------



## ADF (Nov 16, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> If you can afford to write on a forum, own a computer or other highly sophisticated device that allows you to use the Internet and you pay internet subscription then you don't qualify as a poor person. And, of course all of above don't apply to unemployed



Given that living standards apparently aren't allowed to improve for poor people, at what point in human history does one have to be technologically; before being allowed to be called poor? It's like saying you don't need a phone line to live. It's technically true, but good luck functioning in modern society without one.

It would be quite damning of a society if living standards for even the poorest members hadn't improved for decades. Talk about stagnation.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Nov 16, 2014)

How westerners seem to exclusively use toilet paper for their bathroom hygiene. Ouch. 

Bunch of masochists. Have you no pity for your own butt? Seems pretty unclean, too...


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 16, 2014)

That's a very poor sophistry. I expected more.

To your knowledge: in present society you don't need anything else but a phone to function normally.
Internet is not a must as well as a computer or a smartphone. If you can afford paying for a phone (that allows you to browse the Internet) three to n times more than you need (ie. WASTE MONEY) then ask yourself if you deserve the right to be called poor.

I have a plasma TV
I have a computer and a console
In my family, we all have smatphones
Oh no, I'm poor! 

Also, it's another of your english language impairments that you don't distinguish poverty from paucity/indigence. Just like with the "friend" thing. It drives me mad.

Hardly living day by day despite cutting all possible expenses, often being malnourished = poverty
Impossibility of affording expendable (i.e. not indispensable needs) things = paucity/indigence

End of story.




Hinalle K. said:


> How westerners seem to exclusively use toilet paper for their bathroom hygiene. Ouch.
> 
> Bunch of masochists. Have you no pity for your own butt? Seems pretty unclean, too...



I agree. Smearing all that shit on your buttocks... That's why I have a bidet. I wash myself every single time. At least when I'm at home.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't understand how all these MLG jokes are funny to people. So many of these jokes are just badly made and immature like all those awful Shrek animations. And all those COD style jokes too like the 360 no scopes and all...it just angers me


----------



## Ieono (Nov 17, 2014)

Why there are no true technocratic governments yet.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 17, 2014)

Ieono said:


> Why there are no true technocratic governments yet.



Technology helps, but you can't fix policy problems with tech.


----------



## jorinda (Nov 17, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> nope, same here. saw a christmas tree display when shopping for halloween supplies a year or two ago.


We saw the first christmas cookies in shops be the first of september. (Not sure if hilarious or sad.)


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 17, 2014)

jorinda said:


> We saw the first christmas cookies in shops be the first of september. (Not sure if hilarious or sad.)


Whoa, whoa, whoa. Hold up there. See, this is ok, because it's _cookies_. 

Wait. Are we talking about the sugar cookies that you just part out and put on a sheet and bake, but in Christmas shapes and shit?
Because those are delicious no matter what time of year and they don't typically have giant obnoxious advertisement displays with flashing lights and Christmas tunes blaring from speakers directly above them. 
I can excuse these being around all year. Man, I love those sugar cookies.


----------



## Godtier (Nov 17, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa. Hold up there. See, this is ok, because it's _cookies_.
> 
> Wait. Are we talking about the sugar cookies that you just part out and put on a sheet and bake, but in Christmas shapes and shit?
> Because those are delicious no matter what time of year and they don't typically have giant obnoxious advertisement displays with flashing lights and Christmas tunes blaring from speakers directly above them.
> I can excuse these being around all year. Man, I love those sugar cookies.



What, do you mean like the Pillsbury ones? With the fun holiday pictures in food coloring??

Those are the best and anyone who says it's too early/late to eat them is out of their god damn mind


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 17, 2014)

Godtier said:


> What, do you mean like the Pillsbury ones? With the fun holiday pictures in food coloring??
> 
> Those are the best and anyone who says it's too early/late to eat them is out of their god damn mind


YEAHYEAHYEAHTHOSE!

SEE?! No such thing as too early for these babies! Christmas trees and decorations and shit, that can wait, _but the cookies_, those can show up any time and it's still all good.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Nov 17, 2014)

When you forget your parents dont understand text slang like 'nvm' or they cant understand emotes except for the generic ''


----------



## Ieono (Nov 17, 2014)

Lobar said:


> Technology helps, but you can't fix policy problems with tech.



You don't know what a technocracy is.


----------



## Phyllostachys (Nov 17, 2014)

Ieono said:


> Why there are no true technocratic governments yet.



Doesn't Singapore comes close?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 17, 2014)

Ieono said:


> Why there are no true technocratic governments yet.


This is especially clear when you look at certain parts of the Congress' Committee of Science, Space, and Technology, and they demonstrate clear biases towards political motives, or demonstrate a clear lack of understanding on topics...


----------



## Lobar (Nov 17, 2014)

Ieono said:


> You don't know what a technocracy is.



Perhaps you should clarify in what sense you're using the word, because to me it immediately invokes all the Silicon Valley types who petitioned to make Eric Schmidt the "CEO of America".


----------



## Arcana (Nov 17, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> This is especially clear when you look at certain parts of the Congress' Committee of Science, Space, and Technology, and they demonstrate clear biases towards political motives, or demonstrate a clear lack of understanding on topics...



this is especially clear when you see that the chairman of the FCC is essentially the former head lobbyist

like, what the hell


----------



## BRN (Nov 17, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> That's a very poor sophistry. I expected more.
> 
> To your knowledge: in present society you don't need anything else but a phone to function normally.
> Internet is not a must as well as a computer or a smartphone. If you can afford paying for a phone (that allows you to browse the Internet) three to n times more than you need (ie. WASTE MONEY) then ask yourself if you deserve the right to be called poor.
> ...



Not even slightly. 

I don't particularly care about a set standard of living when it comes to saying whether someone is in poverty or not. What matters to me is whether their standard of living is similar to their neighbour's. 

You might as well talk about the people starving in Africa. How can any of us rich westerners complain about our economic lives when there are people in developing nations living in financially traumatic situations daily?

The reason we can still complain is because there are still people living in terrible situations despite having a smartphone. Even the homeless and unemployed should have a smartphone if it allows them to stay in touch with jobsearch websites and social support.

In fact, you might argue that a smartphone could be the cheapest convenient way of doing just that.

It doesn't matter what someone owns or how much money they have. Poverty is about a standard of living. That's obvious to everybody, so what's with the semantic vitriol, critter? Why's common sense your enemy on these forums?


----------



## Ieono (Nov 17, 2014)

Unskilled Idiots shouldn't be put in positions of power, it is as simple as that. Rational intelligent leaders make for rational intelligent groups. A thousand years, and what has really changed? The world is still being run by people whose only qualification is being able to speak loudly and own a bunch of shit. Politics does nothing to advance human civilization. It is a social contest, nothing more. Why wouldn't a person want people in control who they know will make intelligent decisions about the future? Why not have the people who are actually advancing the human race through scientific achievement have the greatest say in how society is governed? 

It has occurred to me that the reason why the world is in such disarray is because the people making the most impactful decisions aren't even capable of understanding the full effect of their actions. A leader can be advised, but if he is unintelligent, he will usually make irrational and myopic decisions. The same can be said about groups of leaders, such as congress or parliament. Democracy is a farce that has continually given power to people whose main skill is social grandstanding. The whole modern system of democracy seems fucked. Poor education crates unintelligent and uninformed voters who elect fools who are controlled by the wealthy, guaranteeing their continued supremacy over society. 

Urgh why are people so easily manipulated and misdirected...


----------



## Abjorn (Nov 18, 2014)

People willingly wearing shorts in freezing weather and then complaining that they're cold. Common sense is an ironic term.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Nov 18, 2014)

Abjorn said:


> People willingly wearing shorts in freezing weather and then complaining that they're cold. Common sense is an ironic term.



It doesn't help when your brother takes your sweats and all your jeans are for school and all you have left are the shorts you accumulated for band camp =w=


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 18, 2014)

Ieono said:


> Unskilled Idiots shouldn't be put in positions of power, it is as simple as that. Rational intelligent leaders make for rational intelligent groups. A thousand years, and what has really changed? The world is still being run by people whose only qualification is being able to speak loudly and own a bunch of shit. Politics does nothing to advance human civilization. It is a social contest, nothing more. Why wouldn't a person want people in control who they know will make intelligent decisions about the future? Why not have the people who are actually advancing the human race through scientific achievement have the greatest say in how society is governed?
> 
> It has occurred to me that the reason why the world is in such disarray is because the people making the most impactful decisions aren't even capable of understanding the full effect of their actions. A leader can be advised, but if he is unintelligent, he will usually make irrational and myopic decisions. The same can be said about groups of leaders, such as congress or parliament. Democracy is a farce that has continually given power to people whose main skill is social grandstanding. The whole modern system of democracy seems fucked. Poor education crates unintelligent and uninformed voters who elect fools who are controlled by the wealthy, guaranteeing their continued supremacy over society.
> 
> Urgh why are people so easily manipulated and misdirected...



"The trouble with politics started with Plato, who thought that our leaders should be selected from the best and brightest of the human race. Were he a bit more of a thinker and less of a literary man, he'd have realized that the best and brightest don't want the job. They pursue insight, not power. Power is an empty piece of nonsense no intelligent person would waste time on. But that leads to power going to fools who want it, and they can make our lives a misery. So every so often, the intelligent must take control, however little they like the idea."


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 18, 2014)

somehow its snowed so much before thanksgiving that we had a school closure

if i am not mistaken it is still currently going...

i am happy for no school but if this is a sign then i am scared


----------



## Phyllostachys (Nov 18, 2014)

Ieono said:


> Unskilled Idiots shouldn't be put in positions of power, it is as simple as that. Rational intelligent leaders make for rational intelligent groups. A thousand years, and what has really changed? The world is still being run by people whose only qualification is being able to speak loudly and own a bunch of shit. Politics does nothing to advance human civilization. It is a social contest, nothing more. Why wouldn't a person want people in control who they know will make intelligent decisions about the future? Why not have the people who are actually advancing the human race through scientific achievement have the greatest say in how society is governed?
> 
> It has occurred to me that the reason why the world is in such disarray is because the people making the most impactful decisions aren't even capable of understanding the full effect of their actions. A leader can be advised, but if he is unintelligent, he will usually make irrational and myopic decisions. The same can be said about groups of leaders, such as congress or parliament. Democracy is a farce that has continually given power to people whose main skill is social grandstanding. The whole modern system of democracy seems fucked. Poor education crates unintelligent and uninformed voters who elect fools who are controlled by the wealthy, guaranteeing their continued supremacy over society.
> 
> Urgh why are people so easily manipulated and misdirected...




I donâ€™t know if that could work, as while rationality might help one curb oneâ€™s needs and greed to make better decision, it does not free one from it entirely. Even the most intelligent may succumb to personal flaws. Scientists are human after all, and they make mistakes and wrong choices as well, especially on subjects outside of oneâ€™s expertise. Sometimes, they make mistakes even in their own or related fields like the case of Dr. Linus Pauling; he was one of the most influential scientists in the 20th century, contributing greatly to foundation of molecular biology, but he was also the proponent of pseudoscientific orthomolecular medicine. Also, see China where the leading party is consisted largely of scientists and engineers; even though they are competent enough for their degrees, they still are subject to corruption and nepotism.

I donâ€™t mean that current system of democracy is perfect; it is full of flaws, and a nation would certainly benefit from more rational and competent policy makers. But I am not convinced that simply ensuring that policy makers are intelligent would solve all problems. I still think that current system is the least evil option compared to any other political systems we have, or hypothetical, ideal ones that are most likely unachievable.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 18, 2014)

Ieono said:


> Unskilled Idiots shouldn't be put in positions of power, it is as simple as that. Rational intelligent leaders make for rational intelligent groups. A thousand years, and what has really changed? The world is still being run by people whose only qualification is being able to speak loudly and own a bunch of shit. Politics does nothing to advance human civilization. It is a social contest, nothing more. Why wouldn't a person want people in control who they know will make intelligent decisions about the future? Why not have the people who are actually advancing the human race through scientific achievement have the greatest say in how society is governed?
> 
> It has occurred to me that the reason why the world is in such disarray is because the people making the most impactful decisions aren't even capable of understanding the full effect of their actions. A leader can be advised, but if he is unintelligent, he will usually make irrational and myopic decisions. The same can be said about groups of leaders, such as congress or parliament. Democracy is a farce that has continually given power to people whose main skill is social grandstanding. The whole modern system of democracy seems fucked. Poor education crates unintelligent and uninformed voters who elect fools who are controlled by the wealthy, guaranteeing their continued supremacy over society.
> 
> Urgh why are people so easily manipulated and misdirected...



Two problems: One is that people who are highly specialized in one field often aren't any better at things outside that field, so there's no reason to expect that a government of scientists would improve much beyond a few tech-related policies.  Two is that it's a fantastic way to perpetuate classism and underprivileged groups, as those on the bottom of society never get represented in government, and so they remain on the bottom as government ignores them.


----------



## Ieono (Nov 18, 2014)

There would be no people on the bottom if resources were managed more efficiently, and distributed more evenly. And in my imaginings, scientists of specialized fields wouldn't run things outside of their expertise. Policy makers and regulators would be "Societal engineers" whose education would cover numerous topics relating to sociological and economic systems, as well as any other fields of studies that would compliment their role in government, whether it be environmental protection or Urban development.

But they are just imaginings, after all. Nothing is going to change any time soon because of how fiercely the powers that be protect the status quo, and how convinced the public is that the current archetypal democratic system is necessary. Such a mad, mad world.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 19, 2014)

Ieono said:


> Urgh why are people so easily manipulated and misdirected...



Because they are unwilling to take responsibility for their actions... or lack of action.


----------



## ADF (Nov 21, 2014)

Why digital copies of films are just as expensive, if not more, than their physical counterparts?

I mean WTF? You don't have to burn it on a disk in a big factory, you don't have to stick it in a fancy plastic box, you don't have to ship it somewhere that has to pay property and employee fees. Where is all this cost coming from?

The original nightmare on elm street, just to give an old example, costs Â£8 on Google Play to buy. The same film in physical form costs Â£3 off Amazon, they're charging Â£2.50 on GPlay just to rent it. How to train your dragon 2 costs the same to buy on GPlay as the actual blu-ray.

It's bullshit. People would be more likely to consider digital versions if they had a cost advantage over physical purchases, which they should have given distribution costs are substantially lower.


----------



## Punnchy (Nov 22, 2014)

ADF said:


> Why digital copies of films are just as expensive, if not more, than their physical counterparts?
> 
> I mean WTF? You don't have to burn it on a disk in a big factory, you don't have to stick it in a fancy plastic box, you don't have to ship it somewhere that has to pay property and employee fees. Where is all this cost coming from?
> 
> ...



If people stop buying the things at the prices the online retailers/digital distrubtors are selling them at, the prices may go down. We're consuming enough of their greed to keep the prices high.


----------



## Feste (Nov 22, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> If people stop buying the things at the prices the online retailers/digital distrubtors are selling them at, the prices may go down. We're consuming enough of their greed to keep the prices high.



Scarcity scarcity scarcity! That's the name of the game. Gotta keep that even in digital systems otherwise economics all goes to shit.

I feel like I'm never going to understand sex. I understand drinking better.


----------



## Arcana (Nov 22, 2014)

ADF said:


> Why digital copies of films are just as expensive, if not more, than their physical counterparts?
> 
> I mean WTF? You don't have to burn it on a disk in a big factory, you don't have to stick it in a fancy plastic box, you don't have to ship it somewhere that has to pay property and employee fees. Where is all this cost coming from?
> 
> ...



yarr


----------



## Baz (Nov 22, 2014)

I don't understand psychosis. I don't understand why it happens and how exactly it happens. Its such a strange state of mind.


----------



## Arcana (Nov 22, 2014)

I don't get camgirls/bots that add people on skype

like I got added by one earlier today and usually I just block 'em but I was bored. I was pretty sure that they were a bot until the very end, but now I'm not so sure.

I'm wondering if they were an above average bot, or a really dense person now.


also, a camgirl chastising me for my language? Really?


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Nov 22, 2014)

This: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w21Wx2iBBz0 what the fuck?


----------



## Schelt (Nov 23, 2014)

I literally can't understand certain social cues. It frustrates me to no end. You can try to explain them to me till you are blue in the face but I will not be able to understand why they exist or when they are needed. It has caused me so much trouble. I once got into trouble for disciplining another person's kid. I still don't get that. I mean if a kid is acting unruly or hurting another kid's feelings why can't you just tell them they should be nice or to cut it out? I don't know. Maybe some day the social fairy will come a knockin' and help me understand the dos and don'ts of social normality.


----------



## craftyfox92 (Nov 23, 2014)

I really don't understand why certain groups hate other people so much, as if they affect there life in any way, shape or form!!


----------



## Arcana (Nov 23, 2014)

so my mom apparently somehow managed to mess up the lock on the rear of her car. 

No biggie, she just puts the middle seats down so she can get her stuff out of the back.

...and in doing so managed to lock the seatbelt, essentially tying the seats down.

How does she manage to do things like this? I just don't know.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 23, 2014)

Somehow I only slept 5 hours. Time for a caffeine fueled day of homework.


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 23, 2014)

How my body reacts to cold temperatures.

Like 20-40Â°F I shiver, same with anything below -10Â° F, but between those is like almost comforting.





ZettaBit said:


> Somehow I only slept 5 hours. Time for a caffeine fueled day of homework.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

I don't understand why I had like, three conversations about my foreskin today .-.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 23, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I don't understand why I had like, three conversations about my foreskin today .-.



You've just had four.

... and I'm sure it's a great conversation starter.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 23, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> Somehow I only slept 5 hours. Time for a caffeine fueled day of homework.



I do this all the time.  Welcome to college.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 23, 2014)

Lobar said:


> I do this all the time.  Welcome to college.


xD my associates is almost done. 2 more quarters. 
Not sure whether to stay at the same school for the bachelors programs or try somewhere else with better reputation.
There's a thing: why does it matter what school you went to? My degree is the same as anyone else's in the same field right?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> You've just had four.
> 
> ... and I'm sure it's a great conversation starter.



I don't understand my life


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 23, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I don't understand my life



Stop complaining. Some people don't even have one to talk about.

Sorry Fen I just couldn't help it.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Stop complaining. Some people don't even have one to talk about.
> 
> Sorry Fen I just couldn't help it.



I'm sorry ;w;


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Nov 24, 2014)

Schelt said:


> I mean if a kid is acting unruly or hurting another kid's feelings why can't you just tell them they should be nice or to cut it out?



Wait, what happened? It IS okay to tell off someone elses kid (just don't like, spank them or anything >>)


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 24, 2014)

I don't understand people that refuse to try new foods. 

I love eating. I've made it a rule in my life that I'll always try a new food and I'll give it 3 different attempts in case its just being prepared poorly somewhere. You only get one life. It seems so boring to not expose yourself to new food experiences. There's people in my life that eat the same thing every day and never try anything new... its so unhealthy and boring. I just don't get it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 24, 2014)

How people can be close friends for nearly 10 years and then move in with eachother then after 2 months of living togeather hating eachothers guts. AKA, fuck my housemates.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Nov 24, 2014)

^it's the same reason people tell couples not to move in together until they're married...you just don't realize how much the little quirks bug you until you have to put up with them all the time >:[


----------



## KyryK (Nov 24, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> How people can be close friends for nearly 10 years and then move in with eachother then after 2 months of living togeather hating eachothers guts. AKA, fuck my housemates.


Well they say you can only truly know a man once you've walked a mile in his diapers and you only tried your housemates on after you moved in with them so...


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 24, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> Somehow I only slept 5 hours. Time for a caffeine fueled day of homework.



Hahaha I quoted this but never wrote anything.

Aaaannnyyywaaaayy.......

You get used to 5 hours of sleep after a while. That's what I got for a couple years while in school. I put myself to bed around midnight and woke up at 5:45. I still get about 6 hours of sleep just fine.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 24, 2014)

Yeah sleep is overrated. When that depression hits tho, seems like all I want to do...


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 24, 2014)

KyryK said:


> Well they say you can only truly know a man once you've walked a mile in his diapers and you only tried your housemates on after you moved in with them so...



I'm sure it's shoes.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 24, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm sure it's shoes.



You'll learn a lot more about him by wearing his diapers.


----------



## KyryK (Nov 24, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> You'll learn a lot more about him by wearing his diapers.


Can confirm, my soiled diapers are a storehouse of knowledge.

 Mostly because i have a fetish for stealing and eating library books but still.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 24, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> Yeah sleep is overrated. When that depression hits tho, seems like all I want to do...



Shit sucks. Sleep helps.
Sleep as much as you want to, there's no harm in that unless you miss your work or school or whatever you have to attend to.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 24, 2014)

My mum described DotPOTA as "um... ok" and "watchable". 
Waaaaaaaaaaaat?? *Fangirl RAGE*


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 24, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> My mum described DotPOTA as "um... ok" and "watchable".
> Waaaaaaaaaaaat?? *Fangirl RAGE*


Wasn't my thing  :V


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 24, 2014)

Jack Arclight said:


> Wasn't my thing  :V


You're both mad. 
I shall tell Caesar you said that and he will be very upset.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 24, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> You're both mad.
> I shall tell Caesar you said that and he will be very upset.


Well I am a fan of the classics.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 24, 2014)

Lol you're still in his good books then.  I do like Escape.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 24, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> Lol you're still in his good books then.  I do like Escape.


ahhaa good. I admit though, once a classic has a place in my heart, I adore it for all it's hammy dated goodness too. Making it modern kills the charm a bit for me.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 24, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> ^it's the same reason people tell couples not to move in together until they're married...you just don't realize how much the little quirks bug you until you have to put up with them all the time >:[



I'd say that's a great reason to move in together before you're married, because it's better to find out now than after the point of no return.


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 24, 2014)

Why I have an extreme urge to eat more chips with ghost pepper salsa.


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 24, 2014)

Russia, Moscow, delegation
-5 to -20, no snow

Poland, Warsaw, home
-1, snowing, blizzard

I don't understand. I thought I'll say hello to winter before it comes here: 1200 km to the north-east, temperate continental climate instead of temperate transitional and I got this. 
I hoped for snow on the Red Square, so I can take awesome pictures with Vasyl Blazhenny cathedral - nope. Well, I'll try in december.


----------



## Pyper (Nov 24, 2014)

Having to work just to live...while in the process trying to figure out how to live


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 24, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Why I have an extreme urge to eat more chips with ghost pepper salsa.


Because you are on fire and it cools you down? :V


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 24, 2014)

i can't find a reason why i am scared of five night's at freddys, yet it's in most of my nightmares and was the reason i had trouble functioning for a few weeks before the semester started.

maybe it plays on some suppressed childhood fear? i don't know. either way it still messes with me pretty bad


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 24, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> i can't find a reason why i am scared of five night's at freddys, yet it's in most of my nightmares and was the reason i had trouble functioning for a few weeks before the semester started.
> 
> maybe it plays on some suppressed childhood fear? i don't know. either way it still messes with me pretty bad


I don't really have full-blown nightmares anymore. I'll have negative imagery and emotions in dreams, but I don't remember the last time I woke up running for the lightswitch.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 24, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I don't really have full-blown nightmares anymore. I'll have negative imagery and emotions in dreams, but I don't remember the last time I woke up running for the lightswitch.


i envy that a bit. i still wake up in the middle of the night at least 2-3 times a month.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 24, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> i envy that a bit. i still wake up in the middle of the night at least 2-3 times a month.


I did, however, wake up last night unusually fixated and aware of how alone I was in the bed.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 24, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I did, however, wake up last night unusually fixated and aware of how alone I was in the bed.


always a pleasant shock...

confession time: the last time i fell asleep and felt something like that i was in a car and my legs were up. i felt lonely, but the way i was sitting didn't make me want cuddles per se >///>


----------



## Demensa (Nov 24, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I don't really have full-blown nightmares anymore. I'll have negative imagery and emotions in dreams, but I don't remember the last time I woke up running for the lightswitch.



Me neither, I used to have them very occasionally, but now they're replaced mostly with extremely sad or tragic dreams.  I still have dreams with horror elements, but they don't really produce feelings of terror.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 24, 2014)

Demensa said:


> Me neither, I used to have them very occasionally, but now they're replaced mostly with extremely sad or tragic dreams.  I still have dreams with horror elements, but they don't really produce feelings of terror.


maybe i'm still just young. 

i've had dreams with bad things in them (which is why i mention fnaf, they've shown up everywhere) but then i consistently have at least one or two rape/murder dreams every few weeks and it just throws me off super badly. :s


vvv and to that, i've got those a lot as well. most of my dreams don't make an ounce of sense, but i love it. i was inspired by my dreams as a child and it seems i've just become an absurd person as a whole.

i think that's part of why i care so much about paranoia over imaginary things. i am just used to them being more 'real' because when i was a child i would have nightmares constantly.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Nov 24, 2014)

I never have dreams like, that, I just have strange, surreal dreams that don't make sense .-.


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 25, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> Because you are on fire and it cools you down? :V



I actually ate some with chips with my dinner. Not so bad when you know what's coming. My stepsister even put a large scoop on one chip for me to eat. Unfazed.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 25, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Russia, Moscow, delegation
> -5 to -20, no snow
> 
> Poland, Warsaw, home
> ...


I have to bundle up when its in the low 50Â°F, lol.
Apparently I don't  know what cold is.


----------



## Demensa (Nov 25, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> maybe i'm still just young.
> 
> i've had dreams with bad things in them (which is why i mention fnaf, they've shown up everywhere) but then i consistently have at least one or two rape/murder dreams every few weeks and it just throws me off super badly. :s



Aw man, that's no good.  
I think we're roughly the same age though.



FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I never have dreams like, that, I just have strange, surreal dreams that don't make sense .-.


I can't remember ever having a dream that resembles something that would happen in real life.  (And I guess that's kind of a good thing, since you wouldn't want to start confusing dreams with memories right?)
Dream logic is so confusing.



Evan of Phrygia said:


> vvv and to that, i've got those a lot as well. most of my dreams don't make an ounce of sense, but i love it. i was inspired by my dreams as a child and it seems i've just become an absurd person as a whole.




Yes! If you asked me to name things that are important in my life I'd probably forget to mention dreams, but they really are inspiring and powerful.  And above all, they remain a mystery; you never know what will come next.

As for more things I don't understand...  I occasionally write down dreams so I don't forget them (when I can be bothered to, which is rarely.)
Some of the shorter entries are more than enigmatic, for example:

- "zombie apocalypse - man with bees - paracetamol"
- "potato in feet"

It cracks me up reading this stuff after I've forgotten about it.
This could be an interesting idea for a thread if anyone else keeps dream records.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 25, 2014)

Demensa said:


> (And I guess that's kind of a good thing, since you wouldn't want to start confusing dreams with memories right?)



I did that once, I was convinced it was just a dream but nope, it really happened. That can be scary.

Now I'm going to lie in bed tonight thinking, "potato in feet?"


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 25, 2014)

Demensa said:


> Aw man, that's no good.
> I think we're roughly the same age though.
> 
> I can't remember ever having a dream that resembles something that would happen in real life.  (And I guess that's kind of a good thing, since you wouldn't want to start confusing dreams with memories right?)
> ...


i actually thought you were like mid-20s >>
besides i've always been a very sensitive kid as suggested by my nightmares as a child so it just never wore off for a very very long time.

i've had plenty of absurd dreams, but i also had dreams that i thought were entirely real, several of them actually and all of them nightmares. the worst i've ever had is what was pretty much a fever dream as far as i could tell when i first experienced band camp and spent the whole night genuinely believing i was still at school rehearsing but not playing anything and making no sound, and i couldn't wake up even with my eyes wide open...

dream logic can be cool when it's your friend, but the dream logic where you are forced to jump out of airplanes with a fear of heights or can't breathe suck. (i'm weirdly negative about this for some reason, i can't seem to remember the dreams that i've loved and were not sadistic)

yes, yes. super important connection in such a weird subtle way. and honestly the reason you'd forget is probably because (for me at least) it starts to become a real part of life, despite being entirely surreal.

potato in feet

i will write a song called potato in feet

it will be five seconds long and just an audio loop of someone saying potato in feet with reverb

man dude, faf dream journal would be great...and embarrassing.


there are dreams/memories that i'm still not sure if they're which. they're there but i have -no- idea if they are real or not because some of them have no accountable logic. for instance, i remember 9/11 in the wrong house. (i believe what happened is new orleans but i can only remember the wrong house when it comes to 9/11)


----------



## Demensa (Nov 25, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I did that once, I was convinced it was just a dream but nope, it really happened. That can be scary.



Oh wow, I never even considered things that you could end up mistaking a memory for a dream, as well as mistaking dreams for memories!  
I think that'd be way more jarring...  I'm already kind of accustomed to the idea that memories can be made up.



Evan of Phrygia said:


> i actually thought you were like mid-20s >>
> besides i've always been a very sensitive kid as suggested by my nightmares as a child so it just never wore off for a very very long time.
> 
> i've had plenty of absurd dreams, but i also had dreams that i thought were entirely real, several of them actually and all of them nightmares. the worst i've ever had is what was pretty much a fever dream as far as i could tell when i first experienced band camp and spent the whole night genuinely believing i was still at school rehearsing but not playing anything and making no sound, and i couldn't wake up even with my eyes wide open...
> ...



Most dreams for me are more or less neutral (as opposed to good or bad).  Weird things just happen.
And yeah, I doubt I'd be posting too much in such a thread just because it's so personal.



jtrekkie said:


> Now I'm going to lie in bed tonight thinking, "potato in feet?"



I swear I have as little idea as you do XD


Evan of Phrygia said:


> potato in feet
> 
> i will write a song called potato in feet
> 
> it will be five seconds long and just an audio loop of someone saying potato in feet with reverb



Oh man please do this!!


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 26, 2014)

People who are against Early Access Games, but cheerfully pre-order AAA-games that get released in a broken state with day-one DLC, microtransactions and review embargoes.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 26, 2014)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> People who are against Early Access Games, but cheerfully pre-order AAA-games that get released in a broken state with day-one DLC, microtransactions and review embargoes.



I'd happily take an Early Access game over a AAA preorder these days.

But I'm kinda getting sick of early access. It's not the concept that bothers me, but the sheer amount of bedroom developers that barely try to live up to their promises after making 6 figures within a year, or those that just outright take the money and leg it.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 26, 2014)

Agreed, I hate that the developers push so hard to get a game out that they overlook many bugs. It's not good when you need to release a major patch on release day to fix game breaking issues. Test your shit yo! 
I understand that games today take massive amounts of coding, and I respect that, but really, at least put forth some effort to fix the major issues before release.  Haven't had much time for games myself though lately. AC:Unity and AC:Rouge look good though.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 26, 2014)

I profoundly dislike Early accesses save for a single exception, Space engineers.
Just about every greenlit Early Access indie games are either: Failed game experiments or "retro" platformers.
They release that garbage and then suddenly stop developing it further, or just slow down immensely.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 26, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I profoundly dislike Early accesses save for a single exception, Space engineers.
> Just about every greenlit Early Access indie games are either: Failed game experiments or "retro" platformers.
> They release that garbage and then suddenly stop developing it further, or just slow down immensely.


It is for that very reason that I am reluctant to Kickstart Star Citizen, despite how amazing it looks xD

Off Topic: 499! xD


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 26, 2014)

With AAA games, it's the publisher's fault most of the time.

"Is the game storyline and features finished?"
"Yes, however there's quite a lot of bugs around and testing that need to be -"
"Are they show-stoppers?"
"W-well, not really but-"
"SHIP IT"

And then once the game ships, many of the team members end up getting laid off or fired for "being incompetent".


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 26, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> It is for that very reason that I am reluctant to Kickstart Star Citizen, despite how amazing it looks xD
> 
> Off Topic: 499! xD


See, here's the thing, it's not an early access game, nor is it a AAA.
They're quite transparent in their progress reports and with 50mil backed by gamers, the game will surely be finished.

The only things that bother me are deadlines and ship/pledge prices. The game was slated to the end of 2015, but I have my doubts about that since everything has gotten delayed so far.
On the bright side, what we can fiddle with now looks and feels good.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 26, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> With AAA games, it's the publisher's fault most of the time.
> 
> "Is the game storyline and features finished?"
> "Yes, however there's quite a lot of bugs around and testing that need to be -"
> ...


Exactly. 



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> See, here's the thing, it's not an early access game, nor is it a AAA.
> They're quite transparent in their progress reports and with 50mil backed by gamers, the game will surely be finished.
> 
> The only things that bother me are deadlines and ship/pledge prices. The game was slated to the end of 2015, but I have my doubts about that since everything has gotten delayed so far.
> On the bright side, what we can fiddle with now looks and feels good.


That actually makes me feel a lot better. I was looking at pledging here a few months back. It really does look amazing, and I am loving the concept.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 26, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> "Is the game storyline and features finished?"
> "Yes, however there's quite a lot of bugs around and testing that need to be -"
> "Are they show-stoppers?"
> "Actually yes t-there are a-"
> "SHIP IT ANYWAY"



Fixed for EA and Ubisoft.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 26, 2014)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Fixed for EA and Ubisoft.



Yup. It's why I've always been a bigger fan of the indie scene because it's not moneymen who are in charge.

But even indies are going to shit now. It's like the only thing that actually gets _finished_ is a 2deep4u story about a pixel coming out as gay to the rest of the pixels that form an 8x8 sprite.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Nov 26, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> But even indies are going to shit now. It's like the only thing that actually gets _finished_ is a 2deep4u story about a pixel coming out as gay to the rest of the pixels that form an 8x8 sprite.



Despite not being your biggest fan for a multitude of reasons, this post tickled my jimmies in a good and positive way. Laughter is great.

Well done!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 26, 2014)

Finishing a hard candy and then drinking water.

Leaves a odd taste on my mouth


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 26, 2014)

Why are people depressed this time of year? Why now and not some other time? What's so special about it?


----------



## Pyper (Nov 26, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Why are people depressed this time of year? Why now and not some other time? What's so special about it?



Holiday season, it tends to put people down instead of being cheerful. Also, I am sure the economy situation doesn't help much with trying to buy gifts and stuff.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 26, 2014)

Pyper said:


> Holiday season, it tends to put people down instead of being cheerful. Also, I am sure the economy situation doesn't help much with trying to buy gifts and stuff.


This, also it's dark outside and your brains tell your body to make more melatonin instead of serotonin.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 26, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Yup. It's why I've always been a bigger fan of the indie scene because it's not moneymen who are in charge.
> 
> But even indies are going to shit now. It's like the only thing that actually gets _finished_ is a 2deep4u story about a pixel coming out as gay to the rest of the pixels that form an 8x8 sprite.


i might sig that...


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 26, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Why are people depressed this time of year? Why now and not some other time? What's so special about it?


I find the darker days and bare foliage a real mood killer. I hate the landscape in winter, not enough green, it's all brown and grey.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 27, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Why are people depressed this time of year? Why now and not some other time? What's so special about it?



The days grow shorter, the flu goes round and forgone hopes of a Christmas, that isn't spent alone, loom on the horizon.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 27, 2014)

Yeah, not sure how I polished off that bottle and still woke up without a hangover way too early :/


----------



## Arcana (Nov 27, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Why are people depressed this time of year? Why now and not some other time? What's so special about it?



Not everyone likes their family


----------



## KyryK (Nov 28, 2014)

There's a guy i know on another forum who's actually hosting an AIDS themed game of mafia.

Just...Jesus Christ.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 28, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Yup. It's why I've always been a bigger fan of the indie scene because it's not moneymen who are in charge.
> 
> But even indies are going to shit now. It's like the only thing that actually gets _finished_ is a 2deep4u story about a pixel coming out as gay to the rest of the pixels that form an 8x8 sprite.



LOL, nice!

It seems very difficult for indie game devs to back away from 8bit sprites. I don't have anything against the retro look it if its used creatively, but that doesn't happen to often anymore.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 28, 2014)

I don't mind pixel art and I get why indies/one-man-armies resort to pixel art. What bothers me is that they're really pretentious about it and act like their game looking like it's for the Commodore 64 is some kind of selling point born out of retro fashion.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 28, 2014)

Suddenly I got myself watching videos of cats in youtube, why this always happen


----------



## Arcana (Nov 28, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> I don't mind pixel art and I get why indies/one-man-armies resort to pixel art. What bothers me is that they're really pretentious about it and act like their game looking like it's for the Commodore 64 is some kind of selling point born out of retro fashion.



On the note of art in indie games:

Holy shit, this looks really nice.


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 29, 2014)

My music taste.

How it's possible to like
- classical (mostly end of XIX c. and first half of XX c. music, especially compositors from the golden era of russian culture: Rachmaninov, Prokofiev, Scriabin, Kapustin)
- metal (from grind to progressive, from death to dark, from black to trash, everything except power and nu
- electronic (dnb, ebm, even dubstep)
- and neo 80s' music
at the same time. As well as going to opera, philharmonic, metal and electronic music festivals and karaoke alternately


I is of freak.


----------



## KyryK (Nov 29, 2014)

"Spiders biting off their penis legs!" 

That's what i just overheard my mother say as i was getting something from the kitchen. 

I don't even wanna know man...


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 29, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> My music taste.
> 
> How it's possible to like
> - classical (mostly end of XIX c. and first half of XX c. music, especially compositors from the golden era of russian culture: Rachmaninov, Prokofiev, Scriabin, Kapustin)
> ...


that's a good. that's a very good.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 29, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> My music taste.
> 
> How it's possible to like
> - classical (mostly end of XIX c. and first half of XX c. music, especially compositors from the golden era of russian culture: Rachmaninov, Prokofiev, Scriabin, Kapustin)
> ...



You think that's weird? Try passing from ska to black metal to hip-hop, that kind of stuff happens without even thinking about it

btw, you're welcome


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 29, 2014)

You want to talk about music taste? _I listen to Justin Bieber. 
_Oh god no I don't that hurt to type


----------



## Baz (Nov 29, 2014)

My music taste is pretty strange also. I listen to Classical, old country, bluegrass, and German military marches and 40s and 50s era pop.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 29, 2014)

I love it when people listen to music, and you know what I personally don't understand?


People who believe it is necessary to exclude their music exploration to one genre. Just lame and entirely unnecessary.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Nov 29, 2014)

I listen to whatever catches my ear and makes it happy c:


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 29, 2014)

I don't understand why, every time I browse some of my old art folders, I get the urge to go back and redo them. I mean, they are shite, and I could make them slightly less shite now. And then, in a few years, if I've improved (HAH), I will come back to the fucking redo and _do the same god damn thing_. And then never do any NEW art because I'm too busy concerning myself with OLD SHIT ART that WIPs and sketches go completely ignored. 
And then, when I do have WIPs and sketches pending, I just ignore them because I get into a poopy mood feeling inadequate with my skills and shit. So then these things that I want to do and get done, never do, because I am too busy obsessing over moldy old art that is complete shit. But.. I could make them less shitty. Instead of making this new thing not shitty. Ã–LKFJDÃ–LKjfd 
idk, whatever


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 30, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> I don't understand why, every time I browse some of my old art folders, I get the urge to go back and redo them. I mean, they are shite, and I could make them slightly less shite now. And then, in a few years, if I've improved (HAH), I will come back to the fucking redo and _do the same god damn thing_. And then never do any NEW art because I'm too busy concerning myself with OLD SHIT ART that WIPs and sketches go completely ignored.
> And then, when I do have WIPs and sketches pending, I just ignore them because I get into a poopy mood feeling inadequate with my skills and shit. So then these things that I want to do and get done, never do, because I am too busy obsessing over moldy old art that is complete shit. But.. I could make them less shitty. Instead of making this new thing not shitty. Ã–LKFJDÃ–LKjfd
> idk, whatever


I have the same issue, I keep looking back and thinking of ways to make stuff better instead of looking forward. I should really be working on something new right now, but I am too busy being warm and surfing the forums xP


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 30, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> I have the same issue, I keep looking back and thinking of ways to make stuff better instead of looking forward. I should really be working on something new right now, but I am too busy being warm and surfing the forums xP


I've had Pshop and this folder of old art open for like... several hours. 
And I've accomplished nothing.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 30, 2014)

>_< I have been listening to old tracks only to hear how bad they are and what could be improved. Draw something new  I will start a new project


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 30, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> >_< I have been listening to old tracks only to hear how bad they are and what could be improved. Draw something new  I will start a new project


Ffffffffuuuuuu- fine. I'll try. No promises.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 30, 2014)

I don't understand why gingers gotta be so creepy~ lol.

Had case earlier this week where anesthesiologist kept having trouble keeping the patient knocked out cuz the guy was a ginger and they have a natural resistance to narcotics, so it's really hard to get the dosage right with them. Takes more drugs to knock them out and to keep them from waking up early.

It's freaky.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 30, 2014)

While there are hardly any ape _furries_, I keep running into therians everywhere. Not necessarily a bad thing, just odd.


----------



## Kookyfox (Nov 30, 2014)

I don't understand why rock music has vanished from the charts... all we get now is over-sexualized whores or douchebags singing crappy love songs with autotune turned up to 11


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Nov 30, 2014)

Dreams...I MUST CONTROL YOU!!

Also,  my priorities. Apparently music is more important than homework, but homework is more important food, but food is more important than music.


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 30, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> While there are hardly any ape _furries_, I keep running into therians everywhere. Not necessarily a bad thing, just odd.



It's because 'ape furry' sounds like 'incest' :V


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 30, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> It's because 'ape furry' sounds like 'incest' :V


Ha yeah. 
But why are the few apesonas out there always _therians?_ 
But they're always like the cool therians though, they don't attract as many crazies as wolves and the like do. And I'm not saying that because I'm biased...


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 30, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> It's because 'ape furry' sounds like 'incest' :V



Monkey furs are not distinguishable from the extant species, which makes their erotica indistinguishable from bestiality. That's gross, so that's my guess why there are few Monkey furs.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 30, 2014)

*Lip quivers, sheds single tear*


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 30, 2014)

That depending on the day I look different. In the mirror, photos, videos.
It's like... One day I'm extremely handsome (in my opinion) and the other I'm utterly disgusting (also imo). Well, maybe I exaggerated a bit, but for sure there is something in it. Example? My last trip. All photos from friday are shite, I'm terribly unphotogenic on them, whilst all photos from the sunday are great. And I had same clothes (jacket) and same haircut. It looks like depending on the day my 'currently neutral' facial expressions differ, as well as some facial features. 

I'd understand it if I was looking in the mirror only, it would be simple to explain using my mood as a placebo... But not when it comes to images, especially when I'm looking at them few days after making them.

What kind of sorcery is this?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 30, 2014)

I can't get over how much effort I've put into this commission. If I put this much time and effort into all my personal drawings, I think I'd be way better than I am right now. I just have a tendency to draw a deflated surgical glove hand and think "fuck it, I can't do any better than this" and upload it, flaws and all.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 2, 2014)

I've become superdyduper fascinated with therianthropy, I'm _not_ into it myself, it's just interesting. Been researching it and sending asks to tumblr people.
There are 3 primate therians I can blame that on, actually (one being a bonobo, and by some mad coincidence everything they say on their dashboard whether on topic or not may as well have been written by yours truly and it's freaking me out maaan.) And it's got me curious about other people's animals and what got them into it, just out of random curiosity. 
No idea why I'm so fascinated by it all of a sudden.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 2, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> That depending on the day I look different. In the mirror, photos, videos.
> It's like... One day I'm extremely handsome (in my opinion) and the other I'm utterly disgusting (also imo). Well, maybe I exaggerated a bit, but for sure there is something in it. Example? My last trip. All photos from friday are shite, I'm terribly unphotogenic on them, whilst all photos from the sunday are great. And I had same clothes (jacket) and same haircut. It looks like depending on the day my 'currently neutral' facial expressions differ, as well as some facial features.
> 
> I'd understand it if I was looking in the mirror only, it would be simple to explain using my mood as a placebo... But not when it comes to images, especially when I'm looking at them few days after making them.
> ...



Did you get a tan?


----------



## Hewge (Dec 4, 2014)

Why so many of Goldfrapp's videos have people with animal heads


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 4, 2014)

Lobar said:


> Did you get a tan?



No way. Tan stinks of gender!


----------



## darkwolf91 (Dec 4, 2014)

Destiel seriously -_-


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 4, 2014)

I don't understand how any guy can wear boxers.  They're so... unsecure.


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 6, 2014)

So apparently I am now in the FA Writer's Directory... Yeah... About that...


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 6, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> So apparently I am now in the FA Writer's Directory... Yeah... About that...



Whaaaa?


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 6, 2014)

Yeah, apparently there is an automated system that looks for people that have posted stories/poetry... 



> Hello ZettaBit:
> â—â—â—â—
> â—â—â—â—              This PM's been auto-sent to let you know that your name is now listed in the
> â—â—â—â—       FA Writer's Directory v1.0. (The FAWD is on FA, BTW).
> ...



>_<


----------



## SparkyWolf (Dec 6, 2014)

Lawyers and Liability
Conservatives
Classical Music


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 7, 2014)

SparkyWolf said:


> Lawyers and Liability
> Conservatives
> Classical Music



Well, that's because you lack several years of music instruccion


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Dec 7, 2014)

Classical music is the shit...hell, I learned theory playing a gaddamn cello!!! xD


----------



## RedLeFrench (Dec 7, 2014)

Roose Hurro said:


> I don't understand how any guy can wear boxers.  They're so... unsecure.



Loose ones I can understand, but come on, the "elastic" ones are awesome. Ever since I tried one I never wanted anything else except other boxers.
Boxers are awesome.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 7, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> Yeah, apparently there is an automated system that looks for people that have posted stories/poetry...
> 
> 
> 
> >_<


Well it must be double awesome if a robot likes it


----------



## Selachi (Dec 7, 2014)

I had to take an order of queso dip back to the kitchen at work yesterday because the person who ordered it complained that it "tasted like cheese".

I wish I was making this up.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 7, 2014)

Roose Hurro said:


> I don't understand how any guy can wear boxers.  They're so... unsecure.


I wear nothing but boxers.
They are so airy my things can dangle the way they're meant to be. They're not uncomfortable either since they're not tight.
Too comfortable for me to swap to anything else.
Boxers are great


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 7, 2014)

I prefer the feeling of boxers, and they make my bum look nicer.


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 7, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I prefer the feeling of boxers, and they make my bum look nicer.



Im gonna need to see some boxer vs brief comparison pics to determine whether this is true or not.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 7, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Classical music is the shit...hell, I learned theory playing a gaddamn cello!!! xD



Hmm, on this... I don't understand music theory.

Dunno, maybe it's one of those things that I didn't get simply because my work ethic was horse shit in school and I didn't care about it.

But it's like... I don't know all the keys off by heart... when I write lyrics, I just get a melody for them in my head and I follow it. If it sounds right out loud, I use it. If it doesn't, I don't. If notes clash, I change 'em.

Maybe I can only deduce that certain notes don't belong together BECAUSE I studied keys once upon a time though... Maybe more of it got through to me than I thought. I always thought I'm not at all musically-minded, but maybe I actually AM musically-minded, and a bit of education could be just what I need to get the best out of it...


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 7, 2014)

People who prefer Destiny over Borderlands.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 7, 2014)

Ranguvar said:


> Im gonna need to see some boxer vs brief comparison pics to determine whether this is true or not.


Boxer briefs also are so much more crotchugging and glorious.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 7, 2014)

Jack Arclight said:


> Boxer briefs also are so much more crotchugging and glorious.



Boxer brief master race. :VV


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 7, 2014)

Kalmor said:


> Boxer brief master race. :VV


You gotta show what you got, and man do the briefs work.


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 7, 2014)

Definite no for boxers. Too much space and my libido is going crazy.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 7, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Definite no for boxers. Too much space and my libido is going crazy.


Stick it in er.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 7, 2014)

commando is best

I've never understood how terrible movies make it onto the big screen... when I say terrible I mean like The Breed-type terrible. Seriously why would any studio give that the green light


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm pleased nobody has mentioned a loincloth yet.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 7, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I'm pleased nobody has mentioned a loincloth yet.


 No fun when the breeze picks up, plus if you run.... well stuff happens.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Dec 7, 2014)

I don't understand why my boyfriend's father wants to keep him away from me...


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 7, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> Yeah, apparently there is an automated system that looks for people that have posted stories/poetry...
> 
> 
> 
> >_<


i believe i have only one (two?) short poems on my page and it added me to that. it's a little weird.


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 7, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> i believe i have only one (two?) short poems on my page and it added me to that. it's a little weird.


Right? Kinda makes me feel like I am obligated to write something else now -_-


----------



## Feste (Dec 8, 2014)

Why was Prince a sex symbol? He's a small little man who loves purple and frills. God, the 1980s....


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 8, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I don't understand why my boyfriend's father wants to keep him away from me...


I think I know..

OT: I don't understand why there is no stabilizer function in Photoshop. I tried Sai again after a long while and it feels far superior in doing lines despite being cheaper.
It's like half my problems are gone instantly now that I don't have to redo lines a thousand times. They actually look alright now.


----------



## Hewge (Dec 8, 2014)

Eventually, it's best to learn to do lines well without the use of stabilizers xP


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 8, 2014)

Hewge said:


> Eventually, it's best to learn to do lines well without the use of stabilizers xP



If you're using a small tablet for a big screen, you're going to _need_ a stabilizer.


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 8, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> If you're using a small tablet for a big screen, you're going to _need_ a stabilizer.


Maybe this is why my lines always look so messy and poopy. D: I have a small tablet and a large...ish monitor.


----------



## Misomie (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm also in the small tablet club. I always thought that I just sucked. Huh. Luckily I was already looking to upgrade in a few months or so.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 8, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> Maybe this is why my lines always look so messy and poopy. D: I have a small tablet and a large...ish monitor.


I've got a 7inch wacom tablet. 22inch screen. Every little nudge gets three times bigger on the screen and it does become quite apparent.
If only I had a cintiq :V


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 8, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> If only I had a cintiq :V



Sorry coffee, but this is a lame excuse.

Also, when you're using sai you're not improving when it comes to precision. Aye, doing lineart is a whole lot easier, but just... no.


----------



## 1000bluntz (Dec 8, 2014)

Feste said:


> Why was Prince a sex symbol? He's a small little man who loves purple and frills. God, the 1980s....



I bet you don't look half as good in heels as he does though


----------



## Distorted (Dec 8, 2014)

Feste said:


> Why was Prince a sex symbol? He's a small little man who loves purple and frills. God, the 1980s....



My parents went to one of his concerts when they were younger. Apparently he would hump things on stage and make sex noises the whole time. That's kinda sexy......kinda. Plus his music is pretty raunchy.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 8, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Sorry coffee, but this is a lame excuse.
> 
> Also, when you're using sai you're not improving when it comes to precision. Aye, doing lineart is a whole lot easier, but just... no.


I'm not allowed to want a better tablet that'd have a screen on it? 
Ok. Will keep in mind.
I could treat that more like paper and not worry about staring at the screen separately of the pen, it would help me a bit, and I'd prefer it since it'd feel more natural.

E: Also it sounds pretty stupid coming from a person who probably has high-end stuff for work and was pretty much born a silver spoon up his arse regarding art (You pretty much said it yourself)


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 8, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I'm not allowed to want a better tablet that'd have a screen on it?
> Ok. Will keep in mind.
> I could treat that more like paper and not worry about staring at the screen separately of the pen, it would help me a bit, and I'd prefer it since it'd feel more natural.
> 
> E: Also it sounds pretty stupid coming from a person who probably has high-end stuff for work and was pretty much born a silver spoon up his arse regarding art (You pretty much said it yourself)



I don't know how you can draw on a tablet while looking at the monitor. I set up my tablet to do that just to try and I couldn't figure it out. Sure I can make lines, but how can you put them where you want?


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 8, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I don't know how you can draw on a tablet while looking at the monitor. I set up my tablet to do that just to try and I couldn't figure it out. Sure I can make lines, but how can you put them where you want?


It takes some getting used to. I have pretty much the same set up as Coffee, but I use Pshop. I have good line days and bad line days. But I never get my lines looking as clean as some people do with the same set up, but I think that's just me.


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 8, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I don't know how you can draw on a tablet while looking at the monitor. I set up my tablet to do that just to try and I couldn't figure it out. Sure I can make lines, but how can you put them where you want?



It's same as with playing on the instrument without looking at your hands.

Or with using mouse.




Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> E: Also it sounds pretty stupid  coming from a person who probably has high-end stuff for work and was  pretty much born a silver spoon up his arse regarding art (You pretty  much said it yourself)



I wouldn't call business cards and handbills high-end stuff. Same goes for photo processing and making ie. wallpapers out of them. Compared to creating art from nothing it's... nothing.

But remember that initially I went through exactly the same things like you. You don't take a tablet and "just draw". Initial training is the same for everyone.

Nvm, misread.
Currently I'm using Intuos Pro Small. Active area 15x10 cm.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 8, 2014)

Why are wolves (internet wolves) always darkwolves or nightwolves why not cheery wolves or sunshine wolves?


----------



## pinkie (Dec 8, 2014)

Dreaming said:


> commando is best
> 
> I've never understood how terrible movies make it onto the big screen... when I say terrible I mean like The Breed-type terrible. Seriously why would any studio give that the green light


 Have you seen this? It's probably the worst movie ever made, and it has a terrible MJ cameo where he's practically READING THE LINES https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdADMVrKo_A


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Dec 8, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> Why are wolves (internet wolves) always darkwolves or nightwolves why not cheery wolves or sunshine wolves?



Well, I'm a part-darkwolf but I'm happy but sarcastic.
Does that count? o3o


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 8, 2014)

I'll give you that. ;P


----------



## Fermata (Dec 8, 2014)

pinkie said:


> Have you seen this? It's probably the worst movie ever made, and it has a terrible MJ cameo where he's practically READING THE LINES https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdADMVrKo_A



Holy shit, that's hysterical. I couldn't even get past the "From the director who saw jurassic park" without wheezing.
I want to see this director and Tommy Wiseau butt heads.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 8, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> Why are wolves (internet wolves) always darkwolves or nightwolves why not cheery wolves or sunshine wolves?



I agree :C Why not werewolves?

Werewolves are best wolves.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 8, 2014)

Why there are so few phocid chararacters in the fandom. As cute as seals can be,  I'm really surprised.


----------



## Feste (Dec 9, 2014)

pinkie said:


> Have you seen this? It's probably the worst movie ever made, and it has a terrible MJ cameo where he's practically READING THE LINES https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdADMVrKo_A



Heh, you think that's bad, try to make it through this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvwhxviV3_M . Admittedly, the music is awesome 80s cheese, but I tried to watch it so hard, and oh god nothing happens for like, _ever_. It's just....ugh...I wanted it to be cheesy good, but you need a laugh track. Or maybe high.


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 9, 2014)

How a tech school has such crappy equipment. I mean I understand you are 'for profit', but c'mon atleast give us something with enough power to run the virtual machines you want us to run. >_<


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 9, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Why there are so few phocid chararacters in the fandom. As cute as seals can be,  I'm really surprised.



No legs = no cutie fursona unicorn-seal-princess-priestes-robocop-Rapunzel-guardian of the galaxy "sona"


----------



## jorinda (Dec 9, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Why there are so few phocid chararacters in the fandom. As cute as seals can be,  I'm really surprised.



Seal fursuits look strange: http://www.furaffinity.net/full/12702232/


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 9, 2014)

jorinda said:


> Seal fursuits look strange: http://www.furaffinity.net/full/12702232/


I think its kind of cute, don't see to many seal suits out there.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 9, 2014)

jorinda said:


> Seal fursuits look strange: http://www.furaffinity.net/full/12702232/


I suppose, but I don't often see_ feral_ seals either.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Dec 9, 2014)

How oddly we're all connected to one thing as a fandom but so diveded at that.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 9, 2014)

Mr.Foox said:


> How oddly we're all connected to one thing as a fandom but so diveded at that.



That's because, in the end, it's just an appreciation of anthro critters.
Even MtG players would be less divided than that.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 9, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> I think its kind of cute, don't see to many seal suits out there.


I think an anthro seal would still have arms and legs like a human, but with webbed digits. They'd need a little nub of a tail like real seals have.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 9, 2014)

People don't go with seal sonas because otters are the obviously superior aquatic mammal. That and all the shark furries eat the seals.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 9, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> That and all the shark furries eat the seals.


You never know with this fandom, that may be seen as one of the _better_ reasons to get a seal 'sona


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 9, 2014)

I keep opening and closing the fridge. I don't know why I do this.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 9, 2014)

^You wish there was something in there that isn't, don't you?^


Dreaming said:


> You never know with this fandom, that may be seen as one of the _better_ reasons to get a seal 'sona


  They seem to be about as high on the food chain as foxes, though.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 9, 2014)

Jack Arclight said:


> *Boxer briefs* also are so much more crotchugging and glorious.



Been there, done that, and found the "compromise" of boxer-briefs... well, let's just say I found a sensation far more uncomfortable than a Wedgie.  So I went back to regular briefs.  Case closed...


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 10, 2014)

Why/how Melatonin can knock me on my ass so quickly.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 10, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> Why/how Melatonin can knock me on my ass so quickly.



Basically melatonin is a hormone that regulates the circadian cycle by stimulation of stuff in the hypothalamus and pituitary gland. If you take some in addition to what you naturally make it fools your body into sleep. It also lowers the seizure threshold so giving melatonin to dogs, who have a low seizure threshold anyway, is a bad idea.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Dec 10, 2014)

I don't understand my internet provider.
It's redirecting to pay the bill on the main site, but not here.


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 11, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I don't understand my internet provider.
> It's redirecting to pay the bill on the main site, but not here.



Http vs Https I believe may be to blame.


----------



## Hachiro (Dec 11, 2014)

Genes

>Blessed with a gorgeous beard
>Can't grow anything in the chest and has nipple eyelashes 


I mean...c'mon what the hell body, balance me a bit will you. >_>


----------



## Cassedy (Dec 11, 2014)

Fursuiters.
Normally, people get paid for wearing stupid animal suit in public. 
Furries pay to wear stupid animal suit in public.
Wat.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 11, 2014)

Cassedy said:


> Fursuiters.
> Normally, people get paid for wearing stupid animal suit in public.
> Furries pay to wear stupid animal suit in public.
> Wat.


Because reasons. Fun reasons. 

Why am I so skint omg I just want a suit that'd send toddlers running in terrified tears because of how awesome it is. T_T


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 11, 2014)

Someone left advertisements for a strip club on my car. "The Jaguar Club". I wonder if they meow.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 11, 2014)

What drugs were the designers of this laptop on, to put the speakers RIGHT ON THE BOTTOM OF THE LAPTOP?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 11, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> What drugs were the designers of this laptop on, to put the speakers RIGHT ON THE BOTTOM OF THE LAPTOP?



Brings a whole new meaning to the phrase "Good vibrations."


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 11, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> What drugs were the designers of this laptop on, to put the speakers RIGHT ON THE BOTTOM OF THE LAPTOP?



Lol, that's fucked up, but laptop speakers suck anyways, maybe you should consider buying actual speakers



Roose Hurro said:


> Brings a whole new meaning to the phrase "Good vibrations."



Not much, laptop speakers don't even bass, no bass no vibrations and you _*NEED*_ bass


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 11, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Lol, that's fucked up, but laptop speakers suck anyways, maybe you should consider buying actual speakers



I am going to do this, but it does defeat the purpose of having a laptop, that I bought to use anywhere I want to sit.

Maybe just some great headphones instead.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 11, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I am going to do this, but it does defeat the purpose of having a laptop, that I bought to use anywhere I want to sit.
> 
> Maybe just some great headphones instead.



That's the best you can do, I personally prefer not to use headphones, but it's actually the best alternative


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 11, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Not much, laptop speakers don't even bass, no bass no vibrations and you _*NEED*_ bass



I don't think you got the joke (though you do, indeed, need bass)...



Alexxx-Returns said:


> Maybe just some great headphones instead.



This would work... and you would then have some aural privacy.  Not to mention the whole "not bothering others with your noise" thing.


----------



## Kinare (Dec 11, 2014)

I don't understand why the "things we hate" thread has an opposite thread posted, but this one doesn't. D: Something like "things you wish more people understood". That'd be cool. Someone cool go make it happen.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Dec 12, 2014)

Cassedy said:


> Fursuiters.
> Normally, people get paid for wearing stupid animal suit in public.
> Furries pay to wear stupid animal suit in public.
> Wat.



Super fun times. Ask to try on a suit and just let go. Be a big adorable cartoon animal for a while.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 12, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> Super fun times. Ask to try on a suit and *just let go*. Be a big adorable cartoon animal for a while.



Do not pee in your suit. >:C


----------



## Hewge (Dec 12, 2014)

Did someone say to let go?


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 12, 2014)

^NO

My mother: _"Everything and everybody you have contact with is weird, I think I take things quite well, considering[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, lucida grande, tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif]"
[/FONT]_Oh how grrrraaaaacious of you.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't understand how I know it's going to be a crappy day.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Dec 12, 2014)

Cassedy said:


> Fursuiters.
> Normally, people get paid for wearing stupid animal suit in public.
> Furries pay to wear stupid animal suit in public.
> Wat.



But...but...but fursuiting is fun 

Especially if you put a lot of time and effort into making said fursuit.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't understand people who don't understand "It's fun to do." as a reason to do something.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 12, 2014)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I don't understand people who don't understand "It's fun to do." as a reason to do something.



We all have at least a little trouble understanding why some people's idea of fun is so different to our own.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 12, 2014)

ok so I saw this post on my facebook and I don't know if I should even feel mad or just confused because it's an entirely genuine post but I don't remotely understand it at all

Just had a dude fucking go on to me that the concept of intelligence isn't ableist because he redefined intelligence to mean "isn't racist / homophobic / transphobic / sexist" and it's like

this is how deeply this person thinks the whole world revolves around them that they can just fucking change the global definition of a concept like ELL EM AY OH



Like I feel like I should be like "wow you SJW" or something bland and judgmental but I don't even understand what the hell they're going on about. That's all the explanation given in the post other than the status which is "I'm so sick of entitled white boys"

I don't understand


----------



## Kerocola (Dec 12, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> Like I feel like I should be like "wow you SJW" or something bland and judgmental but I don't even understand what the hell they're going on about. That's all the explanation given in the post other than the status which is "I'm so sick of entitled white boys"
> 
> I don't understand



Inciting an argument won't get you anywhere. That's when you say "that's nice, dear" and make a mental note that this particular person is koo-koo bananas.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 12, 2014)

Kerocola said:


> Inciting an argument won't get you anywhere. That's when you say "that's nice, dear" and make a mental note that this particular person is koo-koo bananas.


Oh yeah there's no way I'm even TOUCHING that, the only thing I can find as an explanation is because they have some fundamental idea that I probably find absolutely absurd in every way


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Dec 12, 2014)

People that like PewDiePie and the show he puts on.


.....How?

I don't get it, there's like 0% Entertainment value in that.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 12, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> ^NO
> 
> My mother: _"Everything and everybody you have contact with is weird, I think I take things quite well, considering[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, lucida grande, tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif]"
> [/FONT]_Oh how grrrraaaaacious of you.



That's nice. You don't think she's wrong, do you?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 12, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I don't understand how I know it's going to be a crappy day.



Because if you think it will be a crappy day, you will, indirectly, be giving it reasons to be crappy, you should consider having a more positive approach, don't expect thing to suddenly be good, you go and make them good.



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I don't understand people who don't understand "It's fun to do." as a reason to do something.



Those sound like people I would not like to meet


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Dec 12, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Because if you think it will be a crappy day, you will, indirectly, be giving it reasons to be crappy, you should consider having a more positive approach, don't expect thing to suddenly be good, you go and make them good.



Actually, I've been having a really good day, immediately after I posted that it started going good.
Maybe food and friends helps


----------



## Saylor (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't understand how to enjoy the movie Frozen. I watched it and did not like it or understand how I could enjoy it


----------



## Kerocola (Dec 12, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Actually, I've been having a really good day, immediately after I posted that it started going good.
> Maybe food and friends helps



Well, your perspective helps too, mister...when you have a frown, turn it upside-down! If you tell yourself you are going to have a bad day, anything that goes wrong is going to fit your bias towards that perspective and make you feel crappier.



Saylor said:


> I don't understand how to enjoy the movie Frozen. I watched it and did not like it or understand how I could enjoy it



I love Frozen, but I think the hype behind it was overkill. They're already making a Frozen 2, hawt diggity. Do you like Disney movies as a whole? That might affect your attitude towards it. I'm a big sucker for Disney movies...so I'm totally biased.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Dec 12, 2014)

Kerocola said:


> Well, your perspective helps too, mister...when you have a frown, turn it upside-down! If you tell yourself you are going to have a bad day, anything that goes wrong is going to fit your bias towards that perspective and make you feel crappier.



That's totally true haha
I've done a lot of accomplishments today, like FIANLLY, finishing my research paper.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 12, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Actually, I've been having a really good day, immediately after I posted that it started going good.
> Maybe food and friends helps



That's great man =)



FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Maybe food and friends helps



Yes, it surely does


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 12, 2014)

Hewge said:


> Did someone say to let go?



My favorite scene in the entire movie...


----------



## Misomie (Dec 13, 2014)

Why you have to pay for ambulances but police cars and fire trucks are "free." Ambulances should be paid for by taxes too. It's ridiculous how expensive those suckers are. Can you imagine firemen putting your house out and then demanding you pay them several thousand dollars? Or maybe a cop responds to a robbery for them to turn around and fine you for it?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 13, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Why you have to pay for ambulances but police cars and fire trucks are "free." Ambulances should be paid for by taxes too. It's ridiculous how expensive those suckers are. Can you imagine firemen putting your house out and then demanding you pay them several thousand dollars? Or maybe a cop responds to a robbery for them to turn around and fine you for it?



Its because ambulances are basically mobile hospital emergency rooms with trained professional staff on call 24/7 year round. Those hundreds of thousands of dollars of equipment as well as trained professionals are costly to maintain. Most ambulances in the US are run by private companies and are only partially funded by tax-payers and the rest of the cost is covered by their service fees. And since more than half the people who use the ambulance don't pay their bill means it carries over to the rest of the people who use it's service. Add in that the majority of cases called in are minor injuries that clog up the system for everyone else and you've got a hot mess of an expensive service that most people don't pay for and the ones that do are screwed by it.



Your firefighter comparison reminds me of history I've heard about firefighters in the past, because they were so underpaid, they used to steal from the burning houses they were putting out.


----------



## Cassedy (Dec 13, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Why you have to pay for ambulances but police cars and fire trucks are "free." Ambulances should be paid for by taxes too. It's ridiculous how expensive those suckers are. Can you imagine firemen putting your house out and then demanding you pay them several thousand dollars? Or maybe a cop responds to a robbery for them to turn around and fine you for it?


Must be american thing. Healthcare is free here.


----------



## jorinda (Dec 15, 2014)

Why do american people seem to be so obsessed with quilts? Those are blankets made of rags, howare they the bees knees of DIY?


----------



## Saylor (Dec 15, 2014)

jorinda said:


> Why do american people seem to be so obsessed with quilts? Those are blankets made of rags, howare they the bees knees of DIY?



Uhhhhhh...... I've never met someone with an obsession for quilts in my entire life of living in the states......

I don't understand how people know how to speak computer and write programs when about the only thing I know how to do with a computer is type and use Microsoft office and the internet to get me places I want to be.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Dec 16, 2014)

I don't understand why so many people online would rather spend their time spewing hate instead of doing a goddamn thing with their lives.

At least the Deviantartists you mock are creating.

At least the women you harass have jobs and relationships.

Why do people have to spend time putting down others instead of improving their own lives?!


----------



## Funeral (Dec 16, 2014)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> I don't understand why so many people online would rather spend their time spewing hate instead of doing a goddamn thing with their lives.
> 
> At least the Deviantartists you mock are creating.
> 
> ...



To create things takes hours/days/weeks.
To destroy things takes seconds.

It's quick, it's easy, and anybody is capable of it.


----------



## Kinare (Dec 16, 2014)

I don't understand how so many people can be so closed-minded about things, especially when they're clearly just uneducated. You'd think they'd want to find out all the facts before jumping to a conclusion and holding onto it for dear life, but that's not how humans work apparently.

Secondary to that, I also don't understand why it's impossible to have a conversation with most people about their stances without them getting all rawr 'n' stuff, even when it's simply asking them questions about why they think a thing and not trying to prove them wrong.

Sigh. Humans.


----------



## Hachiro (Dec 16, 2014)

People that throw their hate and frustration into other.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 16, 2014)

People who frequently take pictures of their food and post it online to social media sites with a metric ton of tags and words that go along the way "Delicious food! Can't wait to dig in"
It's food, I get it. Now how about you eat it before it gets cold.


----------



## Kerocola (Dec 16, 2014)

Kinare said:


> even when it's simply asking them questions about why they think a thing and not trying to prove them wrong.



This x100000.



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> People who frequently take pictures of their food and post it online to social media sites with a metric ton of tags and words that go along the way "Delicious food! Can't wait to dig in"
> It's food, I get it. Now how about you eat it before it gets cold.



What confuses me more is when people post pictures of a cardboard  "to-go" coffee cup. It looks like virtually every cup that people carry  around with them. WHY!?!?!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Dec 16, 2014)

Why bassoon parts are always so weird.
From playing with high woodwinds, to playing with baritones, to playing with tubas.
All in one song sometimes as well.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 16, 2014)

Cassedy said:


> Must be american thing. *Healthcare is free here.*



I can't understand people who think, just because they don't pay for something, that makes it "free."  If it costs something, then SOMEONE has to pay for it.  Most likely in the form of taxes.  Or in the case of ObamaCare, make it mandatory, and use the money gotten from healthy people (those who don't use the system) to pay for the unhealthy.

Far as I know, about the only thing you can get for "free" is bad advice on the internet...


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 17, 2014)

I've never understood why some people have such a problem with PMing and one-to-one things. Like seriously, it ain't gonna kill you. 



Roose Hurro said:


> I can't understand people who think, just because they don't pay for something, that makes it "free."  If it costs something, then SOMEONE has to pay for it.  Most likely in the form of taxes.  Or in the case of ObamaCare, make it mandatory, and use the money gotten from healthy people (those who don't use the system) to pay for the unhealthy.
> 
> Far as I know, about the only thing you can get for "free" is bad advice on the internet...


Also people who think that because they don't work, they never pay taxes. I want to live in that country where you don't pay taxes on stuff that you buy.


----------



## Misomie (Dec 17, 2014)

Why people say to ask for a real gift when I tell them that I want pet supplies. XP


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 17, 2014)

Dreaming said:


> Also people who think that because they don't work, they never pay taxes. *I want to live in that country where you don't pay taxes on stuff that you buy.*



I want to live in a country were I'M PAID to buy stuff... heh.  If only wishes were money, right?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 17, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Why people say to ask for a real gift when I tell them that I want pet supplies. XP



When my best friend asked for ideas, I suggested booze.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 17, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Why bassoon parts are always so weird.
> From playing with high woodwinds, to playing with baritones, to playing with tubas.
> All in one song sometimes as well.


In a wind ensemble setting, Bari sax tends gets similar bullshit, it pretty much boils down to thickening the texture without actually being a thick bass tone. If not that, then tonal enforcement for the brass. Generally that's kind of the mindset.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Dec 17, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> In a wind ensemble setting, Bari sax tends gets similar bullshit, it pretty much boils down to thickening the texture without actually being a thick bass tone. If not that, then tonal enforcement for the brass. Generally that's kind of the mindset.



Having at next to our Bari last year I can see it.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 17, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Having at next to our Bari last year I can see it.


btw i know tthis is the non-understanding thread, not the hate thread


but GOD basic bitch ass bari sax parts are dumb


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Dec 17, 2014)

Why my animated avatar stuff looks so...bleh x3 I don't know...fuzzy?


----------



## canisminor (Dec 17, 2014)

why women want to hurt men


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 17, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Why my animated avatar stuff looks so...bleh x3 I don't know...fuzzy?



I don't see it. Maybe play with the settings when you export?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Dec 17, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> but GOD basic bitch ass bari sax parts are dumb



When your bassoon and bari sex are just woodwind tuba parts.
It makes me sad.



WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Why my animated avatar stuff looks so...bleh x3 I don't know...fuzzy?



It might be dependant on the amount of colours you used.
From what I recall when working pixel sprites, gifs can only save so many colours.
If you used to many the result can either look jagged or fuzzy.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 17, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> When your bassoon and bari *sex *are just woodwind tuba parts.
> It makes me sad.


:c

also

i'm sure those parts would be a lot more fun if you added sex~


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Dec 17, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> :c
> 
> also
> 
> i'm sure those parts would be a lot more fun if you added sex~



XD
I wouldn't mind screwing our bari sax guys...
He's like a teddy bear! ^.^


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 17, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> XD
> I wouldn't mind screwing our bari sax guys...
> He's like a teddy bear! ^.^



You can't use my teddy bear anymore.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 17, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> XD
> I wouldn't mind screwing our bari sax guys...
> He's like a teddy bear! ^.^


plural?

i was only one of two and i was on a secondary instrument ;-;


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 17, 2014)

Must.  Not.  Post.  Euphemism...


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Dec 17, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> plural?
> 
> i was only one of two and i was on a secondary instrument ;-;



I meant guy ^^;


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 17, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I meant guy ^^;


well for the record; i was the cutest saxophone player~

(lemme just put this ego away)


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 17, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> well for the record; i was the cutest saxophone player~
> 
> (lemme just put this ego away)



You blow on other people's sax though. ;3


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Dec 17, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> well for the record; i was the cutest saxophone player~
> 
> (lemme just put this ego away)



Well, let me toss you over the ocean to your maannnn's house and you can show him how good of a player you are :V


----------



## -Sliqq- (Dec 17, 2014)

Explain to me please what 0/0 is. I think it's infinity.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Dec 17, 2014)

-Sliqq- said:


> Explain to me please what 0/0 is. I think it's infinity.



As in zero divided by zero or the emote o///o?
Well, for the second one, it's lotsa blushing.
For the first well.. consult your local mathematician. If it follows the same logic as other numbers though, it just leads to being undefined.


----------



## KyryK (Dec 18, 2014)

Ummmm...


----------



## Brass (Dec 18, 2014)

sparkledogs


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 18, 2014)

I don't understand why if a person has a stupid face and you tell them so, they get mad. You'd think that would be the kind of thing they'd want to know about.


----------



## Brass (Dec 18, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I don't understand why if a person has a stupid face and you tell them so, they get mad. You'd think that would be the kind of thing they'd want to know about.



Because the truth hurts. By the way, you have a stupid face.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 19, 2014)

Why so many people from the main site have been adding me on Skype.


----------



## Half-Note (Dec 19, 2014)

How Americans can manage cutting cheese without a cheese slicer.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 19, 2014)

Dog-likeDenis said:


> How Americans can manage cutting cheese without a cheese slicer.



Dental floss~ it works wonders in a pinch.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 19, 2014)

Why there's threads listing "Free Commissions". They are called Requests, learn your terms because putting 'free' and 'commissions' together are contradicting each other.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 19, 2014)

Dog-likeDenis said:


> How Americans can manage cutting cheese without a cheese slicer.



Norwegians; your country has surely achieved more than the invention of the, evidently unnecessary, cheese slicer.


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 19, 2014)

Dog-likeDenis said:


> How Americans can manage cutting cheese without a cheese slicer.


They don't typically cut their cheese, they buy it in prewrapped slices. :V 
And the ones that do cut cheese have cheese slicers. 

My family has a certain knife that was always used for cutting cheese. I'm not actually sure it was a cheese knife, but that's what we always called it. It looked like a regular knife, as far as I recall.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 19, 2014)

NerdyMunk said:


> Why there's threads listing "Free Commissions".  They are called Requests, learn your terms because putting 'free' and  'commissions' together are contradicting each other.


People on Deviantart sell point commissions for 5 points which is practically free since 80 points = $1.



Dog-likeDenis said:


> How Americans can manage cutting cheese without a cheese slicer.



I just use a butter knife.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 19, 2014)

I draw thing, thing looks in proportion enough.
Next day look back at thing, what is anatomy.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 19, 2014)

I don't understand how you can run into the back of a parked car, _driving up hill _on a residential street. Not only that, but how anyone can pull that off without bending the other guy's fender and someone wrecking their car beyond recognition



Dog-likeDenis said:


> How Americans can manage cutting cheese without a cheese slicer.


I think that's the most Norwegian thing I've seen all day


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 19, 2014)

My PC freezes every time I'm trying to upload something to FA.

It doesn't happen with imgur, it doesn't happen anywhere else. What. The. Hell.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't understand why depression acts up worse in winter.
Nor do I understand why I hate being alone.
If I'm alone, I need light.


----------



## Parasoul (Dec 20, 2014)

Why people find vore attractive


----------



## Brass (Dec 20, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I don't understand why depression acts up worse in winter.
> Nor do I understand why I hate being alone.
> If I'm alone, I need light.



bitch get more vit. d, seriously lack of it shits you up mentally and physically


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 20, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Norwegians; your country has surely achieved more than the invention of the, evidently unnecessary, cheese slicer.



It's not unnecessary! If you don't slice that cheese fast enough your pasta will cool down!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Dec 20, 2014)

desuchu said:


> Why people find vore attractive



Because we're weird I guess.


----------



## KyryK (Dec 20, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I don't understand why depression acts up worse in winter.
> Nor do I understand why I hate being alone.
> If I'm alone, I need light.


Everyone hates being alone when they don't have a choice in the matter. Have you looked up seasonal affective disorder? It's a condition that for some reason causes depression to become worse in the winter and the effects can be somewhat mitigated by light therapy.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Dec 20, 2014)

KyryK said:


> Everyone hates being alone when they don't have a choice in the matter. Have you looked up seasonal affective disorder? It's a condition that for some reason causes depression to become worse in the winter and the effects can be somewhat mitigated by light therapy.



Well.. I have to leave my light on to sleep now .-.


----------



## KyryK (Dec 20, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Well.. I have to leave my light on to sleep now .-.


Because of depression or to ward off monsters?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Dec 20, 2014)

KyryK said:


> Because of depression or to ward off monsters?



A lil of both


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 20, 2014)

desuchu said:


> Why people find vore attractive



I'm no lover of vore but I kinda understand the attraction. Some of them say that if they lust over someone they really really really like...
Then sex is not enough, they wanna be one with that person and what better way to do that? Stuff them inside you via of course.

Anal or Oral you choose


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't understand how I used to like Game Grumps. I used to check in every day when I could have been actually playing games myself. Or doing anything else.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 20, 2014)

BadRoy said:


> I don't understand how I used to like Game Grumps. I used to check in every day when I could have been actually playing games myself. Or doing anything else.


I don't understand video game streamers either for the same reason.


----------



## Khaki (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't understand how syringes/IV drips can make you feel nauseous or faint at just the mere thought of them.

I'm perfectly fine dealing with first aid injuries and the sight of blood doesn't do a thing for me, 
yet I still get butterflies in the stomach just before donating blood or just at the idea of an IV drip.

It's an irrational feeling that I would rather not have to force myself through every time.


----------



## Sleepyeyessleep (Dec 20, 2014)

How the AVI shop in my squadron fixes the AFCS (automated flight control system or something like that). My current theory is that they sacrifice one of their nuggets to the Sikorsky gods.

Why the more times I have sex with someone the less I care about them. There is probably some deep seeded psychological problem with me.

The whole Social Justice concept and the "Warriors" who push it. I've tried real hard to understand the view point but it makes no logical sense.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 20, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> A lil of both



I have music for that reason.


----------



## Kerocola (Dec 20, 2014)

My friends wanted to get breakfast this morning before they all traveled their separate ways for the holidays. "Let's go at 8 am", they said...
it's almost 11 and everyone is still sleeping. I got up on time ;_; 
so much for that. Why make plans if you aren't going to follow through with them!?


----------



## funky3000 (Dec 20, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I don't understand video game streamers either for the same reason.



I like to watch people play games because I am a consumer.

Why go and buy a game that will probably sit on your desktop collecting dust, when you can watch a YouTuber play it while it is relevant?

Also, even if the game won't collect dust, it's still fun to watch YouTubers. I enjoy seeing others' play styles, or creations, or whatever. I will binge watch Minecraft LPs.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't understand why so many places are so eager to avoid deleting accounts. Everyone gives you the same bullshit too... "sorry, it damages our software!", which usually means "some guy tried it a few years ago and totally fucked it up so now we don't even try". Maybe it's just the software I've worked with but it's actually pretty tricky to damage the software this way


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 20, 2014)

I need everything to be as dark and silent as possible to sleep, even the littlest light or sound bothers me


----------



## Brass (Dec 20, 2014)

Dreaming said:


> I don't understand why so many places are so eager to avoid deleting accounts. Everyone gives you the same bullshit too... "sorry, it damages our software!", which usually means "some guy tried it a few years ago and totally fucked it up so now we don't even try". Maybe it's just the software I've worked with but it's actually pretty tricky to damage the software this way



because every time you delete a user you have to consult a database sever somewhere and depending on how shitty a programmer you are/were, or the database wasn't modeled for it, and a bunch of other things like how many people are to be deleted, it can slow down a website by a lot. I can only dream of how fucking stupid FA's tables and code look like.


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 20, 2014)

Today there was a mass protest against state church funding in Warsaw. 30.000 people declared that they'll come... And there were exactly 427 people there, me included. I'm... I... It's just... So sad.

Cvilic society and democracy god fucking damnit... Just... why?


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 20, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Today there was a mass protest against state church funding in Warsaw. 30.000 people declared that they'll come... And there were exactly 427 people there, me included. I'm... I... It's just... So sad.
> 
> Cvilic society and democracy god fucking damnit... Just... why?



Damn dude. I really feel for you. :/ Just... that's gotta be hard. People are much more brave on paper than they are in real life, and I for one applaud you for being brave enough to show up in person. Standing up in what you know is true. Don't ever give up. Don't let shit get to you. (Though, you already know this, and don't need me to say it.)


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't understand why I get so out of breath easily and shaky as well after filming two color guard routines back-to-back.
Normally I can do it and I'm fine...


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 20, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Damn dude. I really feel for you. :/ Just... that's gotta be hard. People are much more brave on paper than they are in real life, and I for one applaud you for being brave enough to show up in person. Standing up in what you know is true. Don't ever give up. Don't let shit get to you. (Though, you already know this, and don't need me to say it.)



I'm afraid that one day I'll snap and go full Breivik. I really don't want to, because every fiber of my body is against it. I believe in law and order, but... this... There is no other thing that I'm able to hate with _cold _hate, you know? My hate, my anger are like fire feasting on the dry brushwood or explosion - extremely hot and intense but short. Really, it's really rare to see me remembering, caring, carrying a grief after taking a sleep, sometimes even after couple dozen of minutes. But in this case... It's kinda inhumane, it's absoutely not like me.

Apart from that, today in the tram I met a hobo that has fallen so low, that it's hard to describe. Swollen legs looking jut like stamps and ulcers, but what was the worst... degenerated mind. He just stood there mumbling incomprehensibly, grunting and moaning. There was no point in even trying to help him: it was like looking on a dead man. And he wasn't even drunk or alcoholic, I'd smell that. Maybe drugs, who knows, but I don't think so. I hated that. I hated him, just as I hate old people. I don't want to be close to them, I despise them, I'm afraid of them. I'm so terribly afraid because I know that I'm going to end just like them. It's unfair. That they must go through it, it's ridiculous, unfair and cruel. That all life must turn into a wrinked potatoe and then end in the soil and rot. I hate them, I'm afraid of them and I'm terribly sorry for them, wishing that it could be undone.

So if I ever turn into something like that man I met today. Please show mercy and kill me. I don't want to lose my dignity like that.

Overall, it was a very bad day.


Oh wait... I made a honest and serious post. Something's wrong with me today...


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 21, 2014)

I think I'm losing interest in Tumblr. For good this time. 

I never really had a reason for being there. I enjoy making gifs and stuff so I posted them on there. But Tumblr is such a weird place.
I think it's just too predictable for me. Scrolling down the dash and seeing the same types of posts over and over again getting reblogged is just lame. Yes thank you I know that exotic bedroom looks cool, 100,000 other people do to. Benedict Cumberbach post? 100,000 notes. Anything about gender relations at all? 6.02Ã—10[SUP]23[/SUP] notes.

It has become boring.


----------



## Kerocola (Dec 21, 2014)

My printer is defying me...it doesn't say it's low on ink, but it doesn't want to print things correctly for me. And when I try to print something double-sided, I have to manually load the paper back in. When I do that, it just spits the printed page I put back in, and prints the second page on a different piece of paper anyway. I can't win...


----------



## KyryK (Dec 21, 2014)

I just realized i've lost an entire day.

...Confused.


----------



## Simo (Dec 22, 2014)

Anti-vaxers, and the whole anti-vaccine movement, especially in rich/elite areas where the attitude seems to be that even their shit is too fancy to have germs.


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 22, 2014)

Why Peter Jackson didn't just kill Smaug at the end of the second movie. It feels very anticlimactic having it at the very beginning of the third movie. (one could argue that the entire Hobbit trilogy was anticlimactic.)


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 22, 2014)

Simo said:


> Anti-vaxers, and the whole anti-vaccine movement, especially in rich/elite areas where the attitude seems to be that even their shit is too fancy to have germs.


If it's up to me, I leave those vaccines lying on a table, and it's got nothing to do with my blood being too fancy.
I have a great immunosystem and I just don't need them potentially harmful seasonal vaccines.


----------



## Kinare (Dec 22, 2014)

Bar learning disorders, I don't understand why otherwise intelligent beings can't get your/you're, their/there, by/buy/bye, where/wear and so on correct. I find it's also most common in those with English as their native language... (At least if it's not your native language, you have some excuse anyhow.) 'Splain that to me folks. Lots of people spend countless hours posting informative images to educate you on commonly overlooked grammatical errors, y u no understand? Misspellings normally aren't the only error made either with these people, lack of punctuation drives me almost as nuts... The entirety of what such people type out looks like they didn't even bother to stop and think before typing random words and it causes anyone having to read it to really flex their brain to figure out wtf those words are saying.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 22, 2014)

I think it's because they have convinced themselves that the only people who care about spelling/grammar are not worth listening to.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 22, 2014)

It's kinda trending in the homosexual community about the concept of 'sexual relationship between father and son" I mean.. It really turns me on when some DILF breeds his own son.

It's so HOT! I wonder ifâ€” 

Suddenly the thought of having sex with my own father repulsed me. How could the concept appeal to me when I couldnt even think of doing that to my own dad


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 22, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> It's kinda trending in the homosexual community about the concept of 'sexual relationship between father and son" I mean.. It really turns me on when some DILF breeds his own son.
> It's so HOT! I wonder ifâ€”
> Suddenly the thought of having sex with my own father repulsed me. How could the concept appeal to me when I couldnt even think of doing that to my own dad



I think this is akin to having a hard-on for lesbian/gay twins getting it on. It's fun when it's fantasy and all, but if you actually had a twin, you'd probably be severely weirded out. Unless you were _actually_ into it.


----------



## KyryK (Dec 22, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> It's kinda trending in the homosexual community about the concept of 'sexual relationship between father and son"...


 What in the everloving fuck.

Wait does that make me some sort of hipster fag for not following some fucked up incest trend?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 22, 2014)

KyryK said:


> What in the everloving fuck.
> 
> Wait does that make me some sort of hipster fag for not following some fucked up incest trend?



Are you telling me that you want to be as furfag as me?

Stop deluding yourself... You'll never be as good as me


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 22, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> Are you telling me that you want to be as furfag as me?
> 
> Stop deluding yourself... You'll never be as good as me


speaking from experience he is certainly making progress...


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Dec 22, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> speaking from experience he is certainly making progress...



AHH MY MIND IS FILLED WITH MANY IMAGES ON COMPROMISING POSITIONS!


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 22, 2014)

how both my sister and i seem so passively self-demoralizing. we both behave in ways that are apologetic or assume that we're the problem, but our parents are extremely nice to us and i never understood why that particular psyche has developed



FenrirDarkWolf said:


> AHH MY MIND IS FILLED WITH MANY IMAGES ON COMPROMISING POSITIONS!


we're talking about handshake while agreeing to disagree levels of compromising here, take that for what you will c:


----------



## KyryK (Dec 22, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> Are you telling me that you want to be as furfag as me?
> 
> Stop deluding yourself... You'll never be as good as me


My custom built Â£8000 latex lined murrsuit tells a different story...


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Dec 22, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> how both my sister and i seem so passively self-demoralizing. we both behave in ways that are apologetic or assume that we're the problem, but our parents are extremely nice to us and i never understood why that particular psyche has developed
> 
> 
> we're talking about handshake while agreeing to disagree levels of compromising here, take that for what you will c:



I often feel the same way. It's a very strange thing but idk lol

So you guys are having swordfights while arguing about the economy!


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Dec 22, 2014)

Why schools insist on end-of-semester exams AND a STAAR test.


----------



## KyryK (Dec 22, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> So you guys are having swordfights while arguing about the economy!


"The problem with the Republican implementation of Reaganomics was that it reduced taxes on the wealthy, shifting more of the tax load onto the overburdened middle class, a perversion of the economic theories of the early French economist Jean-Louis Say. One of the main arguments used to justify this upward redistribution of wealth was "When was the last time a poor man gave you a job?" Now parry and thrust."

 Sounds about right...


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Dec 22, 2014)

KyryK said:


> "The problem with the Republican implementation of Reaganomics was that it reduced taxes on the wealthy, shifting more of the tax load onto the overburdened middle class, a perversion of the economic theories of the early French economist Jean-Louis Say. One of the main arguments used to justify this upward redistribution of wealth was "When was the last time a poor man gave you a job?" Now parry and thrust."
> 
> Sounds about right...



Can I watch? owo


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 22, 2014)

NOPE, fuck it, I'm leaving this thread, I read nothing, you can't make me remember anything I read here, it never happened, bye, see you later


----------



## Kazolas (Dec 22, 2014)

Here's something yall may not have heard yet (not reading the 197 pages either to see if it's in there either lol)
I don't understand people's judgmental attitudes over fingernail length. My whole life I just let my nails grow out a bit. May 1mm or 2mm of white nail. Nothing crazy but people would always tell me "My god your nails are long!" I never understood it and always argued that having "long" nails was always better than having your nail be cut right down to the nail bed (mostly for itching purposes). My nails always split if it cut them down to the bed. Anyway, it seems like no one even cares these days. 
/ohwell


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 22, 2014)

Kazolas said:


> Here's something yall may not have heard yet (not reading the 197 pages either to see if it's in there either lol)
> I don't understand people's judgmental attitudes over fingernail length. My whole life I just let my nails grow out a bit. May 1mm or 2mm of white nail. Nothing crazy but people would always tell me "My god your nails are long!" I never understood it and always argued that having "long" nails was always better than having your nail be cut right down to the nail bed (mostly for itching purposes). My nails always split if it cut them down to the bed. Anyway, it seems like no one even cares these days.
> /ohwell



Well if you're a  dude... You should keep your fingernails at an acceptable length... I dunno, having long nails makes men look feministic and fingering me will be difficult


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 22, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> Well if you're a  dude... You should keep your fingernails at an acceptable length... I dunno, having long nails makes men look feministic and fingering me will be difficult



That last line caught me completely off guard holy shit.


----------



## KyryK (Dec 22, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Can I watch? owo


Only if you bring along a copy of Foundations of Economic Analysis and some poppers.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Dec 22, 2014)

KyryK said:


> Only if you bring along a copy of Foundations of Economic Analysis and some poppers.



Aww, but I just finish Economics last week!
If you guys start any sort of government arguments you can call me :v


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 22, 2014)

Brass said:


> because every time you delete a user you have to consult a database sever somewhere and depending on how shitty a programmer you are/were, or the database wasn't modeled for it, and a bunch of other things like how many people are to be deleted, it can slow down a website by a lot. I can only dream of how fucking stupid FA's tables and code look like.


oh man, actually you've got a point there



Marazhuki said:


> Well if you're a dude... You should keep your fingernails at an acceptable length... I dunno, having long nails makes men look feministic and fingering me will be difficult


unless you're into some really kinky shit


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 22, 2014)

How to write. Writing for someone else is like doing homework I'm at a total loss of what on earth I'm doing. o.o


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 22, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> How to write. Writing for someone else is like doing homework I'm at a total loss of what on earth I'm doing. o.o



As someone who has written a book and a plethora of shorter stories: It's a skill to be honed just like anything else, and you need exposure to it to get good at it.I read. A lot. And when I'm not reading, I'm not writing. It's as simple as that. Learning is a process of trial and error, just like anything else. At the same time, it's not as simple as that. You don't just READ. You read like a writer. You read the same way a football player watches a football game. I'm hunting down a writer's style, the sentence structures within a given paragraph, and the way words are used to create certain effects. Tensions. Beats. And moods. 

Writing is a process, and only about 25 percent of it is probably thinking up the story. You've gotta put it in WORDS that create images in a person's mind. Don't just tell a story. BUILD a story.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 22, 2014)

I've been slowly building up skill when it comes to stories, I was awful a few years back, now I'm semi-decent, but still only in story telling stage. I tend to ver describe things, so I havr to try my best not to make it like My Immortal with the descriptions xD. It's much easier when I'm writing for myself, but there's more pressure when it's for someone else in particular. Though this time it's not too bad since I've got my own character in it, that was the recipients idea btw.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Dec 22, 2014)

My own conscience.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Dec 23, 2014)

How the littlest words can make me depressed so easily.


----------



## Kazolas (Dec 23, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> and fingering me will be difficult



And freshly cut nails may have really sharp edges. Your choice~~~
Anyway, I remember growing out just my pinky nail until it was like a centimeter long and then I would take scissors to shape it like a /\. I had a shank on my own pinky. Ahhh middle school. Those days were interesting (and terrible). 
Thing I don't understand #2: Pinky Nail Shanks


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 23, 2014)

So here I am browsing furry porn again and I stumbled upon an awesome comic called Love Mechanic.
It was all so good until the inevitable came where Tom shoot his load inside Ena. Ena commented "My stomach... It's hot from his load.."

I never really thought about the temperature of jizz so I have to find out badly. I waited for Carl to come home from work, I demanded we have sex dispite his objections saying he's tired.

After the inevitable came, I discovered how remotely far jizz is from being warm (I know that burning feeling at my butt has nothing to do with his jizz) and I came to the conclusion that that the concept is made up by furfags like myself who enjoys the thought of being injected with supercharged semen


----------



## Parasoul (Dec 23, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> So here I am browsing furry porn again and I stumbled upon an awesome comic called Love Mechanic.
> It was all so good until the inevitable came where Tom shoot his load inside Ena. Ena commented "My stomach... It's hot from his load.."
> 
> I never really thought about the temperature of jizz so I have to find out badly. I waited for Carl to come home from work, I demanded we have sex dispite his objections saying he's tired.
> ...



my manjuice has been warm from fapping before


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 23, 2014)

QUOTE=FenrirDarkWolf;5012]How the littlest words can make me depressed so easily.[/QUOTE]
Me too.



Marazhuki said:


> stuff



Fun fact: the average core body temperature of a dog is 101Â° F.

And before anyone asks I haven't been messing with that bodily fluid. It's a long story but I live a long way from nowhere and she was fevered and there was an abcess and blood and and and and never again.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 23, 2014)

A user messaged me to ask whether I could prove that existence is real. This assumes the null hypothesis that existence is illusory [I would argue that's a paradox- because it implies the existence of illusion and a subject to be deluded, but I digress]

The same user later told me that I 'can't discredit the existence of God [because it is unfalsifiable] '.

I'm confused, because these two null hypotheses are incompatible. To assume God exists assumes there is existence, but they earlier demanded that we start from the position that there isn't such a thing as existence.




Marazhuki said:


> So here I am browsing furry porn again and I stumbled upon an awesome comic called Love Mechanic.
> It was all so good until the inevitable came where Tom shoot his load  inside Ena. Ena commented "My stomach... It's hot from his load.."
> 
> I never really thought about the temperature of jizz so I have to find  out badly. I waited for Carl to come home from work, I demanded we have  sex dispite his objections saying he's tired.
> ...




I don't know about Carl, but my semen is warm. 

Semen should be cooler than body temperature, but warmer than room temperature. I imagine it's somewhere between 27 and 37C, because semen is a mixture between fluids stored at 27C in the testes, and fluids from the body proper- which we can assume are close to 37C.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 23, 2014)

I don't ever recall having a hot stomach from my BF's stuff, wth. What is it with comics bending all the rules with stuff like that?? XP
It's like Mills and Boon books banging on about wombs all the time, just stop it the womb has fuck all to do with intercourse itself.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 23, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> I don't ever recall having a hot stomach from my BF's stuff, wth. What is it with comics bending all the rules with stuff like that?? XP
> It's like Mills and Boon books banging on about wombs all the time, just stop it the womb has fuck all to do with intercourse itself.



Oh baby, I'm so into your womb. 

WOOOMMMBBBB


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 23, 2014)

Nuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm going to see if I can pick up a girl by complimenting her fallopian tubes.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 23, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm going to see if I can pick up a girl by complimenting her fallopian tubes.



Who wouldn't date a guy with x-ray vision?


----------



## Parasoul (Dec 23, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm going to see if I can pick up a girl by complimenting her fallopian tubes.



I'll do the same but with a dude and vas deferens


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 23, 2014)

desuchu said:


> I'll do the same but with a dude and vas deferens



I've previously been complimented for my 'palaeolithic brow'.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 23, 2014)

That's like summat I'd say to someone. XP


----------



## Parasoul (Dec 23, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I've previously been complimented for my 'palaeolithic brow'.



HA


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 23, 2014)

Yesterday: 75F
Today: Snowing

why


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 23, 2014)

The climate is so wack lately I can imagine a heatwave happening in February two weeks after a blizzard.


----------



## Simo (Dec 23, 2014)

Ugg boots.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 24, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> The climate is so wack lately I can imagine a heatwave happening in February two weeks after a blizzard.



Climate and weather are different things, but on the subject...


The Foehn effect can suddenly raise temperatures by 10s of C in a very short timescale, when moist air passes over a mountain range, drops its load and then descends and warms rapidly, because of its lower heat capacity. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foehn_wind


In Southern Poland the foehn effect can turn a winter blizzard into a 20C day in the middle of February. Similar things can happen adjacent to mountain ranges the world over.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 24, 2014)

I know they're different, but doesn't freak weather happen as a result of a shifting climate?


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 24, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> I know they're different, but doesn't freak weather happen as a result of a shifting climate?



It is difficult to attribute any single weather event to a climate trend. Swallows and summers.


----------



## funky3000 (Dec 24, 2014)

Simo said:


> Ugg boots.



Ugg, I know right? So Uggly.


----------



## Laptisen (Dec 24, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Ugg, I know right? So Uggly.


hehehe


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 24, 2014)

Why I am stuck on 99 subs.

Whenever I get a new subscriber, I get really excited "OMG TRIPLE DIGITS
MUST THANK USER ENDLESSLY AND WRITE ECSTATIC JOURNAL" but nope. Still 99. I don't get why people who unsubscribe/delete their accounts wait RIGHT until someone else subscribes so they can do a switcheroo and prevent me breaking into the 100s.

I feel like it will be 99 forever at this rate =(.

Also: on the subject of semen temperature, I have never felt a thing if that helps.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 25, 2014)

I don't understand why flaming hot Cheetos are flammable...

At first discovery of this I was like... whoa! Thats cool... then I was like... Ew... what the fuck have I been eating? Now I just use them to light people's cigarettes at parties cuz its amusing.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 25, 2014)

When dad scans things he has to fuck around with it and the colours are all wrong. Daaaaaaaaaad just scan the thing goddddd.


----------



## Cassedy (Dec 25, 2014)

What japanese animators have against noses. Is having a nose considered to be an ugliness in Japan ?


----------



## Hewge (Dec 25, 2014)

*SIX*


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 25, 2014)

Hewge said:


> *SIX*


if thats the person and not a number based existential crisis then i agree secretly


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Dec 25, 2014)

Why Fur Affinity and other furry sites allow pictures of human beings.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 25, 2014)

Phoenix-Kat said:


> Why Fur Affinity and other furry sites allow pictures of human beings.



They also permit still-life paintings of fruit, landscapes, and so forth. It would be repressive to force all the website's artists to be 1 dimensional.


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 25, 2014)

Why everything sounds good when you are 8 shots deep within an hour. xD


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 25, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> Why everything sounds good when you are 8 shots deep within an hour. xD



I'm surprised you understand anything after 8 shots.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 26, 2014)

Phoenix-Kat said:


> Why Fur Affinity and other furry sites allow pictures of human beings.



Why shouldn't they?


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 26, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Why shouldn't they?



Humans? I can't fap to that shit ;v


----------



## CT-2134 (Dec 26, 2014)

Phoenix-Kat said:


> Why Fur Affinity and other furry sites allow pictures of human beings.



Because humans are a species of ape and therefore..._*Ding!*_


----------



## ZettaBit (Dec 26, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm surprised you understand anything after 8 shots.


xD Still kicking. Albeit feeling quite drowsy... Monster chaser usually helps... Gives that nice warm feeling with an amp. And that is in addition to another 6 at least... not sure... Lost count... xD


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 26, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> They also permit still-life paintings of fruit, landscapes, and so forth. It would be repressive to force all the website's artists to be 1 dimensional.



Mind you, if the image in question doesn't have a penis shooting babies out of it like a cannon, I imagine it won't get fav'd very much.


----------



## Riltmos (Dec 26, 2014)

I don't understand why or how some fashion trends became popular, the gang look is just...How do they take themselves seriously?


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 26, 2014)

My self. I'm too weird to fathom.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> My self. I'm too weird to fathom.



I don't believe there is a God, but I still pray for your soul when I watch planet of the Apes. 

x3


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 26, 2014)

I don't understand kleptomaniacs, especially the ones that live around here, who will literally steal 3 lightbulbs out of a 4 bulb pack and leave the last one in the packaging on the paint counter politely. 
I furthermore don't understand why all our spraypaint is not behind glass and locks and all our boxcutting related items are not behind counters and again, locked.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 26, 2014)

If I experience seasonal emotional disorders, then i dont understand why i am depressed in the fall, but then absolutely fucking furious and easily angered in the winter. perhaps i have just lost the initial tolerance i have when things are starting up, but this is the first time i have actually been blushing/shaking with rage in possibly a year now


----------



## LightSnake (Dec 26, 2014)

I don't understand people who write with awful spelling, do it on purpose and have a secret pleasure in it.



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> So here I am browsing furry porn again and I stumbled upon an awesome comic called Love Mechanic.
> It was all so good until the inevitable came where Tom shoot his load inside Ena. Ena commented "My stomach... It's hot from his load.."
> 
> I never really thought about the temperature of jizz so I have to find out badly. I waited for Carl to come home from work, I demanded we have sex dispite his objections saying he's tired.
> ...



Also i don't understand how to be such a horny person as Mikazuki is... I envy you and most of all, I envy Carl :evil:


----------



## RedLeFrench (Dec 27, 2014)

I really don't understand how to separate my book. I'm currently finishing the first draft of Chapter 5, and this whole chapter is going to be about 160 pages long. And when discussing publishing the first book, I came to the conclusion of stopping book 1 at the introduction of Chapter 5, which is about the 76 Word pages mark. Sure i already plan on writing a bonus story for people who'll buy the book to make it a bit more meaty, but then it begs the question of whether cutting book 2 at the end of Chapter 5 (with a necessary cliffhanger), as Chapter 6 and 7 combined will surely make another 150 pages, which would make a good third book.

Keep in mind the number of pages is in the Word format, so a Word page is equivalent to 1 and a half page in paperback, making the 160 page-long Chapter 5 equivalent to a Terry Pratchett novel.

Why has book planning have to be so complicated...


----------



## Art Vulpine (Dec 29, 2014)

Ok, I'm thinking this is going to be something very obvious, but what does YCH mean? Almost every time I'm on here I see this on a picture. It looks like a recent thing too as I don't remember seeing this a few months ago. What does it mean?


----------



## funky3000 (Dec 29, 2014)

Art Vulpine said:


> Ok, I'm thinking this is going to be something very obvious, but what does YCH mean? Almost every time I'm on here I see this on a picture. It looks like a recent thing too as I don't remember seeing this a few months ago. What does it mean?



Your Character Here


----------



## Art Vulpine (Dec 29, 2014)

Doh! 

Well I feel silly!


----------



## Hewge (Jan 1, 2015)

Why does a movie about Justin Bieber exist?!


----------



## Gronix (Jan 1, 2015)

Hewge


----------



## ZettaBit (Jan 1, 2015)

I can drink quite a bit and not wake up hung over. I know you can avoid hangover by hydrating before bed, but I seem to forget to do that on many occasions. I still wake up feeling fine, most times.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 1, 2015)

Well here's something that I don't understand and I'm sure many males would also agree: women's obsession with shoes. It seems that women are more obsessed with shoes than any other clothing or accessory. And yes I get the statement all the time "You're a guy so you wouldn't understand" but try me, what's the obsession that will make you literally fight for when it comes to shoes? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OD0v9kvlMOA


----------



## Misomie (Jan 1, 2015)

Art Vulpine said:


> Well here's something that I don't understand and I'm sure many males would also agree: women's obsession with shoes. It seems that women are more obsessed with shoes than any other clothing or accessory. And yes I get the statement all the time "You're a guy so you wouldn't understand" but try me, what's the obsession that will make you literally fight for when it comes to shoes?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OD0v9kvlMOA



I don't get it either. However, I think that it's based off a stereotype that they were raised in. I highly doubt wanting shoes has to do with biology besides from the obvious resource craving thing.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 1, 2015)

The world's obsession with alcohol...
I guess I don't really want to understand it. ._.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 1, 2015)

ZettaBit said:


> I can drink quite a bit and not wake up hung over. I know you can avoid hangover by hydrating before bed, but I seem to forget to do that on many occasions. I still wake up feeling fine, most times.


I can drink myself in puking condition with zero water and wake up bright as a daisy. I dread the day my metabolism fails to do that anymore.


----------



## ZettaBit (Jan 1, 2015)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I can drink myself in puking condition with zero water and wake up bright as a daisy. I dread the day my metabolism fails to do that anymore.


I know right? Not looking forward to getting old.  Weird thing is, my metabolism is quite slow. >_< Like the night I drank that whole fifth of fireball, puked, woke up the next day feeling fine. xD


----------



## Chuchi (Jan 3, 2015)

"I wanna draw something, I wanna draw something, I wanna draw something!"

- Plug in tablet, open Pshop, blank canvas. 

"..."

-Hour later. 

"I can't draw anything today."

>n<

All this motivation to draw something, and then poof, it just vanished. 
Now I feel motivated to make dinner, wonder if I'll get into the kitchen and instantly lose that drive as well. :V


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 3, 2015)

How a random just joined my game yesterday when I have my games set to "Friends Only." Or maybe I have a secret friend I don't know about? I don't see them on my friends list.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 3, 2015)

Why Chris Chan is still allowed to walk around in public. He now started macing people and he supposedly tried to carjack someone in the parkinglot of the store. How long are people gonna give him a free pass because of his autism card until he actually hurts himself or others?  And why did that all happen? Because Sega changed Sonic's arms from flesh colored to blue! That guy is nuts and needs help!


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jan 3, 2015)

CaptainCool said:


> Why Chris Chan is still allowed to walk around in public. He now started macing people and he supposedly tried to carjack someone in the parkinglot of the store. How long are people gonna give him a free pass because of his autism card until he actually hurts himself or others?  And why did that all happen? Because Sega changed Sonic's arms from flesh colored to blue! That guy is nuts and needs help!



What. I haven't heard of Chris Chan for years, how do you even hear about this stuff?

Also, Sanic having blue arms is a huge improvement (next stop: two separate eyes!) I hate when cartoon animals have random human skin... Mickey Mouse has a caucasion FACE. Where is his fur?!


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 3, 2015)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> What. I haven't heard of Chris Chan for years, how do you even hear about this stuff?
> 
> Also, Sanic having blue arms is a huge improvement (next stop: two separate eyes!) I hate when cartoon animals have random human skin... Mickey Mouse has a caucasion FACE. Where is his fur?!



It's been on a couple gaming news sites.
He went to a GameStop to vandalize a Sonic Boom display (he has been putting boycott stickers on the games to make Sega change Sonic's arms...). He was banned from the store though, probably he was doing something similar before already, and when they asked him to leave he first refused, when they wanted to call security he left and maced an employee who didn't provoke him at all on the way out. The carjacking thing is unconfirmed though but he might have gotten confused due to panic and couldn't find his own car. The fact that he is allowed to drive also greatly concerns me by the way...
Oh and he is apparently identifying as a woman now? At least he was wearing full tomboy regalia at the store and a pair of purple sunglasses for little girls...
Anyway, it is confirmed that he was held at the police station for a few days and his hearing will be in February.

Many people think that his punishment will be more severe this time, the incident makes him a repeat offender... He already assaulted the owner of a games store in 2011. He and his mother both hit him with their car, his mother assaulted the officer who was arresting Chris, and he also got charged for trespassing because he was banned from that store. The store owner pressed charges against him but was later convinced to drop it from a felony to misdemeanor so his punishment was minimal.


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 3, 2015)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> I hate when cartoon animals have random human skin... Mickey Mouse has a caucasion FACE. Where is his fur?!



RACIST ANTI-WHITE FURRY JUSTICE WARRIOR DETECTED!


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jan 3, 2015)

CaptainCool said:


> -Chris Chan is nuts snip-



Okaaaaay the hitting people with the car thing is where the line should have been drawn. .___.



Ayattar said:


> RACIST ANTI-WHITE FURRY JUSTICE WARRIOR DETECTED!



Stop the fursecution! We will no longer stay beneath the caucasian paws of oppression! HATE CRIME

Srsly though, you telling me these furless, human boobs are okay?


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 3, 2015)

Whole Sonic fandom is not okay :F


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 4, 2015)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> Okaaaaay the hitting people with the car thing is where the line should have been drawn. .___.



The line should have been drawn years ago when he proudly demonstrated to the internet how he "recycles" his own semen >__>


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 4, 2015)

CaptainCool said:


> The line should have been drawn years ago when he proudly demonstrated to the internet how he "recycles" his own semen >__>



What.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 4, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> What.



Don't look it up! He documented it with pictures and videos! D:


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 4, 2015)

People who don't understand math.

No, seriously.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 4, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> People who don't understand math.
> 
> No, seriously.



Now I understand why you picked 'isuckatdrawing'.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 4, 2015)

Yep, other side of the brain for me.  I honestly can draw, but I have just never taken the time to get good at it.  I will draw my fursona one day...


----------



## Artificial-Furry (Jan 4, 2015)

Why people eat ass


----------



## Luki (Jan 4, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> People who don't understand math.
> 
> No, seriously.


Oh yeah?!
I don't understand people who don't understand why people can't understand stuff >:T


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 4, 2015)

Luki said:


> Oh yeah?!
> I don't understand people who don't understand why people can't understand stuff >:T



I don't either.  I tutored math / physics / engineering for four years at my community college before moving on to a university.  Even got a nationally-recognized tutoring certification.


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 4, 2015)

Artificial-Furry said:


> Why people eat ass



Because salami is freaking tasty?


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 4, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> Because salami is freaking tasty?



wat


----------



## KyryK (Jan 4, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> Because salami is freaking tasty?


Don't forget biltong, i love the taste of that South African ass!


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 4, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> wat



Ass.
Doney.
Salami.
Salame di asino.
Food.
Meat.
Eat.

?


----------



## Artificial-Furry (Jan 4, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> Ass.
> Doney.
> Salami.
> Salame di asino.
> ...


wat


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 4, 2015)

Hopeless case.


----------



## KyryK (Jan 4, 2015)

Artificial-Furry said:


> wat


*sigh*

It's ok, you don't have to think. As long as you eat the ass that you're given everything's good.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 4, 2015)

Artificial-Furry said:


> Why people eat ass



KETSU WO TABERU


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 4, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> People who don't understand math.
> 
> No, seriously.




Maths is counter-intuitive. Just look at children struggle to learn multiplication.

 It's a miracle that a derived species of ape has managed to invent a system of symbols to communicate universal truths in the first place.


----------



## Luki (Jan 4, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> KETSU WO TABERU


That's filthy.


----------



## Artificial-Furry (Jan 4, 2015)

KyryK said:


> *sigh*
> 
> It's ok, you don't have to think. As long as you eat the ass that you're given everything's good.


Yeah I can actually still see myself in the future eating ass and still questioning myself why lmao


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> Maths is counter-intuitive.



No it's not, but it is taught in a counter-intuitive manner.  Actually, everything is taught in a counter-intuitive manner; our teaching system is based around the student being the product, but in truth, the education is the product and the student is the consumer.


----------



## The 9/11 of People (Jan 4, 2015)

Math can be difficult and boring at first. But if you push yourself, you might find that the later material is more enjoyable.

It's kind of like playing as a warlock in WoW (back when I played it, at least). It's boring, and you will ask why you are investing so much time into it. But if you get far enough, you become an unstoppable face-raping machine who can do anything.


----------



## 1000bluntz (Jan 4, 2015)

The 9/11 of People said:


> Math can be difficult and boring at first. But if you push yourself, you might find that the later material is more enjoyable.
> 
> It's kind of like playing as a warlock in WoW (back when I played it, at least). It's boring, and you will ask why you are investing so much time into it. But if you get far enough, you become an unstoppable face-raping machine who can do anything.



What's w/ your username ? I'm not offended but rather curious.


----------



## The 9/11 of People (Jan 4, 2015)

1000bluntz said:


> What's w/ your username ? I'm not offended but rather curious.



It's based off a joke from The Magical Realm of Horseman. My college friends and I can have a politically incorrect, retarded sense of humor at times.

I'm mostly here because I am bored and have time to kill until my job starts. I'm probably also a super casual, heavily closeted furry. That helps too I guess.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 4, 2015)

The 9/11 of People said:


> I'm probably also a super casual, heavily closeted furry. That helps too I guess.




Trust me, don't bother bearing the weight of the secret for too long...it ain't worth it (I was heavily closeted until a month ago).


----------



## The 9/11 of People (Jan 4, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Trust me, don't bother bearing the weight of the secret for too long...it ain't worth it (I was heavily closeted until a month ago).



Yeah I know. Bearing the weight of any sort of secret can be cumbersome. But I'm not really active in certain aspects which make up a large part of the community, such as the art and fanfiction. I'm just a fan of furry characters.

I suppose a better description of my stance is I like anthropomorphic art, but I don't go around telling people. But if anyone asks if I am a furry, I guess I would tell them lol. But it hasn't really come up in conversation yet. I guess I'm just opening up, and my participation in the community will be dictated by how much of a fan I become.


----------



## Misomie (Jan 5, 2015)

I don't understand why my eyes try to cry so easily. Simple things like a plan cancellation, rejection, anger, admitting a problem, whatever just cause me to tear up and choke on my words. I don't get it. I don't feel any sorrow. Tears when I'm sad, laughing too hard, sleepy, or beyond angry are understandable and I don't mind those ones. It's the dumb ones tha tick me off as there is no reason for them. I hate it. I'm ok at holding them back but I can't talk and hold them back at the same time. It's just so frustrating. It's almost like they pop up to manipulate people around me, as they are pretty much crocodile tears and lack any emotion. I just don't get it.


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 5, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## Misomie (Jan 5, 2015)

@Pingouin7- It is nice being able to feel empathy easily (I have that too) but it's not fun when you are trying to have a serious conversation and either start crying or forced to be silent. It's super embarrassing.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 5, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> No it's not, but it is taught in a counter-intuitive manner.  Actually, everything is taught in a counter-intuitive manner; our teaching system is based around the student being the product, but in truth, the education is the product and the student is the consumer.



If maths was intuitive people would generally be good at it. Even people who are 'good' at maths are painfully clumbsy ape-brained creatures who are orders of magnitude slower than a computer, which ever education system they grew up in. 

Language is an example of a complex activity that is intuitive; humans begin speaking just by osmosis and even the most sophisticated computer algorithms struggle to imitate conversation convincingly.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 5, 2015)

Whenever I see a free art thread in FaF. I see so many random people swarm in it.

I'm smirking right now


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 5, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 5, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> If maths was intuitive people would generally be good at it. Even people who are 'good' at maths are painfully clumbsy ape-brained creatures who are orders of magnitude slower than a computer, which ever education system they grew up in.
> 
> Language is an example of a complex activity that is intuitive; humans begin speaking just by osmosis and even the most sophisticated computer algorithms struggle to imitate conversation convincingly.




The math (and physics) that I am doing right now will take computers thousands of times longer to solve simply because computers don't know how to intuitively apply symmetry arguments or alternate coordinate systems, and pick an intuitive point of origin.

As it stands, our methods of teaching math do not produce students that are confident in their mathematical abilities.  Without this confidence, intuition cannot be applied.



*@Pingouin7 & Misomie*

You guys (gals?) have become empaths.  Welcome to my world.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 5, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> The math (and physics) that I am doing right now will take computers thousands of times longer to solve simply because computers don't know how to intuitively apply symmetry arguments or alternate coordinate systems, and pick an intuitive point of origin.
> 
> As it stands, our methods of teaching math do not produce students that are confident in their mathematical abilities.  Without this confidence, intuition cannot be applied.



'Our' methods is meaningless to me; for I am an Angle, not an American. We may have experienced different education systems. 

Humans are clumsy creatures who generally struggle with numeracy, and whose understanding of maths is so poor that they, apparently, cannot express symmetry arguments unambiguously, for the interpretation of machines. 

Maths is difficult to learn, tricky to teach and contains many deeply counter-intuitive facets, such as the Birthday problem. 

We should not expect people to just have a 'feel' for maths and get by- even though it is a system of tautologies. Familiarity with it is hard-earned; as you obviously know because you complain that your education in maths was counter intuitive.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 5, 2015)

why can't i fucking read


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 5, 2015)

People who think the government controls the weather.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 5, 2015)

Catilda Lily said:


> People who think the government controls the weather.



Sometimes they do. Silver iodide rockets are used by Russia to provide artificial nuclei, which catalyses rainfall from clouds. 

I believe such rockets were used over Belarus, following Chernobyl, to cause radioactive clouds to run out of rain before reaching Moscow.


----------



## 1000bluntz (Jan 5, 2015)

septango said:


> this is a thread for stuff that you just cant seem to wrap your head around
> 
> 
> Ill go first- the complex relationship the fandom has with nazis
> It seems there is a sizeable chunk of the fandom over on FA that seem to have an extreme obsession with em, even lapfox has a nazi inspired character, hell theres even a nazifur club on FA



I'm with you there. 
Though it's a little hypocritical of me since I like the band death in june, and they fetishize fascist imagery a lot. Maybe it's cause of those handsome military coats ? I loved playing as the axis in wolfenstein: enemy territory but that and DIJ is all you got on me.

edit: lol i just realized I replied to the OP of this thread.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 5, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> 'Our' methods is meaningless to me; for I am an Angle, not an American. We may have experienced different education systems.
> 
> Humans are clumsy creatures who generally struggle with numeracy, and whose understanding of maths is so poor that they, apparently, cannot express symmetry arguments unambiguously, for the interpretation of machines.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I didn't see that you are in the UK.

Humans are indeed clumsy creatures, but only struggle with numeracy when they were never taught in such a way that they completely understood the mechanics behind it.  In physics, one must always apply their knowledge to a model before inputting it into a computer.  In some cases, human intuition is the only thing that allows the computer to solve these models within a different time scale than a human lifetime.  As you said yourself, even the most sophisticated computer algorithms struggle to imitate conversation convincingly...and math is no different.  Sure computers can arbitrarily throw values into a model until one works, but the same human intuition that is used to understand language with such ease can be applied to mathematics.

Math is not difficult to learn if the student has a good professor and the student truly desires the knowledge that the professor has to convey.  There are things in mathematics (and physics!) that at first seem counterintuitive, but intuition is not a static value!  It evolves as we learn more about the universe around us, and allows us to see past what our untrained minds would have perceived.

Sadly, the only thing that makes this familiarity so hard to earn is the ridiculous methodology used to teach just about every class humanity has ever conceived.  We could easily be teaching calculus in middle schools if instructional methods were revised; a professor dictating course material in front of a legion of students is an archaic and ineffective method of instruction that does not provoke students' minds to think.  Some courses place students in groups at round tables, at which they are simply told what they must do and let loose to solve the puzzle they were given.  However, they are not given all of the pieces that are need to solve it.  When a group reaches the point where they unanimously realize that they need another piece, and realize the function that the piece must perform, a professor shows them that piece, and they are allowed to continue.  This is the method in which all sciences (and maths) should be taught.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 5, 2015)

I really cant understand how some people just cant for their life, cook. I guess i'm a natural? But you just follow a recipe and boom, you cooked....still cant wrap my head around the step where it gets messed up for some people....*shrug*


----------



## MalletFace (Jan 5, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Yeah, I didn't see that you are in the UK.
> 
> Humans are indeed clumsy creatures, but only struggle with numeracy when they were never taught in such a way that they completely understood the mechanics behind it.  In physics, one must always apply their knowledge to a model before inputting it into a computer.  In some cases, human intuition is the only thing that allows the computer to solve these models within a different time scale than a human lifetime.  As you said yourself, even the most sophisticated computer algorithms struggle to imitate conversation convincingly...and math is no different.  Sure computers can arbitrarily throw values into a model until one works, but the same human intuition that is used to understand language with such ease can be applied to mathematics.



Humans are designed to make advanced comparisons, and we do outclass computers in that respect and that is some of why language is easy for us, but they outshine us in many other areas. We are not designed to make near instant and exact computations like a computer may.

There is a reason it took us tens of thousands of years past behavioral modernity to even develop mathematics, and that we even have to teach basic math exemplifies that it is totally unnatural to a normal human.

A person may learn advanced math, but it comes through hard work, dedication, and application of our exceptional ability to compare because it is an advanced element of culture rather than a naturally occurring behavior.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 5, 2015)

Crunchy_Bat said:


> I really cant understand how some people just cant for their life, cook. I guess i'm a natural? But you just follow a recipe and boom, you cooked....still cant wrap my head around the step where it gets messed up for some people....*shrug*



Until five months ago I had never tried because I never needed to.  It's so easy.


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 5, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 5, 2015)

MalletFace said:


> Humans are designed to make advanced comparisons, and we do outclass computers in that respect and that is some of why language is easy for us, but they outshine us in many other areas. We are not designed to make near instant and exact computations like a computer may.
> 
> There is a reason it took us tens of thousands of years past behavioral modernity to even develop mathematics, and that we even have to teach basic math exemplifies that it is totally unnatural to a normal human.
> 
> A person may learn advanced math, but it comes through hard work, dedication, and application of our exceptional ability to compare because it is an advanced element of culture rather than a naturally occurring behavior.



"It took us tens of thousands of years beyond behavioral modernity to even develop mathematics" . . . I don't know about that.  Maybe a couple thousand years.  Perhaps a source?

I concur that mathematical intuition is an unnatural human trait, but as I said, intuition is dynamic.  Every little piece of information you know contributes to your ability to apply intuition to new things.  Mathematical intuition is easy to gain so long as confidence in one's mathematical abilities is also gained.

The work is only hard if the teacher or instructional method is bad.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 5, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> "It took us tens of thousands of years beyond behavioral modernity to even develop mathematics" . . . I don't know about that.  Maybe a couple thousand years.  Perhaps a source?
> 
> I concur that mathematical intuition is an unnatural human trait, but as I said, intuition is dynamic.  Every little piece of information you know contributes to your ability to apply intuition to new things.  Mathematical intuition is easy to gain so long as confidence in one's mathematical abilities is also gained.
> 
> The work is only hard if the teacher or instructional method is bad.



What do you define as behavioural normality? Anatomically modern humans are 200,000 years old. Maths which expresses concepts, such as number, symbolically is between 20 and 10 thousand years old, at best guess.  There are 'quasi-mathematic' artefacts like bones with notches tallied on them, which might indicate counting.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 5, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:
			
		

> The work is only hard if the teacher or instructional method is bad.




I agree, in fact Math is just as easily self taught through online research and a good book than it is with a teacher, I got stuck with terrible math teachers throughout my college courses, and ended up finding it was easier for me to learn the material with better explained online videos, than through the ramblings of my teahcer.


----------



## MalletFace (Jan 5, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> "It took us tens of thousands of years beyond behavioral modernity to even develop mathematics" . . . I don't know about that.  Maybe a couple thousand years.  Perhaps a source?



Math at its base of a relation of two objects using a simple number  system can only be traced back as far as 30,000 years, and that isn't  even addition or subtraction yet. I couldn't find anything on it, but the push into that type of mathematics likely occurred as a result of measuring days or during the transition from hunting and gathering to agriculture. I would contend that truly modern mathematics (Numbers applied to investigate and find truths in reality, as I see it) originated at around the time of 700-500 B.C. in Greece, and especially with Thales. Either one is a reasonable place to point towards the introduction of math into society.

Most of the points that people point to as the beginning of modern culture in our species are at around 50,000 years ago and farther back, and the most accepted and evidenced ones are at around 80,000 years ago. I'd rather not cite a slew of those, so I'll just give the Wikipedia article on behavioral modernity (And I might as well on the history of mathematics) as a place you can start if you would like to read up on it.

Sorry for pretty much throwing Wikipedia at you, but I've not much time to go hunting right now and it remains somewhat reliable. I can find some better, more scholarly, sources later, if you'd like.

Behavioral Modernity:
http://goo.gl/9tSjTN (The citations are some interesting reads)

Origin/History of Mathematics:
http://goo.gl/ByDgji (An initial section is available to read)
http://goo.gl/w0A7wU (Same note on citations)


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 5, 2015)

MalletFace said:


> Math at its base of a relation of two objects using a simple number  system can only be traced back as far as 30,000 years, and that isn't  even addition or subtraction yet. I couldn't find anything on it, but the push into that type of mathematics likely occurred as a result of measuring days or during the transition from hunting and gathering to agriculture. I would contend that truly modern mathematics (Numbers applied to investigate and find truths in reality, as I see it) originated at around the time of 700-500 B.C. in Greece, and especially with Thales. Either one is a reasonable place to point towards the introduction of math into society.
> 
> Most of the points that people point to as the beginning of modern culture in our species are at around 50,000 years ago and farther back, and the most accepted and evidenced ones are at around 80,000 years ago. I'd rather not cite a slew of those, so I'll just give the Wikipedia article on behavioral modernity (And I might as well on the history of mathematics) as a place you can start if you would like to read up on it.
> 
> ...



A literal wiki page on behavioral modernity...that clears things up (I was thinking of something completely different).  I concur with your previous post then.



Fallowfox said:


> What do you define as behavioural normality? Anatomically modern humans are 200,000 years old. Maths which expresses concepts, such as number, symbolically is between 20 and 10 thousand years old, at best guess. There are 'quasi-mathematic' artefacts like bones with notches tallied on them, which might indicate counting.



Yeah, MalletFace's post cleared things up for me.  What I was thinking of as behavioral modernity was COMPLETELY different from what it actually is.  I would consider the first mathematics as addition and subtraction.  In that case, it is much older than what I had mentioned in my previous posts.




Crunchy_Bat said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> I agree, in fact Math is just as easily self taught through online research and a good book than it is with a teacher, I got stuck with terrible math teachers throughout my college courses, and ended up finding it was easier for me to learn the material with better explained online videos, than through the ramblings of my teahcer.



IKR.  All I need to learn math is a textbook.  Physics on the other hand...professors certainly help.


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 5, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu. On what planet was he born?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 5, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> Mikazuki Marazhu. On what planet was he born?



Wherever it is...I wanna visit. :V


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 5, 2015)

Hawaii may as well be another planet


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 5, 2015)

There is more to mathematics than just numbers.

Sometimes after a tragedy people will be crying and suddenly laugh. It's a strange sound, a very painful sound. Far worse than just the crying. Why do people feel that? Why do I feel nothing? It doesn't make sense.


----------



## Riltmos (Jan 5, 2015)

Crunchy_Bat said:


> I really cant understand how some people just cant for their life, cook. I guess i'm a natural? But you just follow a recipe and boom, you cooked....still cant wrap my head around the step where it gets messed up for some people....*shrug*



I managed to set noodles on fire.


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 5, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> Mikazuki Marazhu. On what planet was he born?


I want to go to there.


----------



## pinkie (Jan 5, 2015)

Riltmos said:


> I managed to set noodles on fire.


Once I was attempting to cook for my mom. She asked me to put the cup of water in the skillet. So I literally put the cup of water in the skillet. I burnt the cup.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 5, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> Mikazuki Marazhu. On what planet was he born?



You ruined my cover. Now I have to abduct you for my experiments.

Ladies and gents... Today's topic is "How sticky can cum be?" Today I read some furry comic where in one scene shows a dude ejaculating yellow cum and the recipient commented how sticky it was. I came on my bellybutton (also accidentally on my face) and used my fingers to check it texture. At first it was slimy but when I played with it a little longer.. The clear liquid evaporated (or maybe absorbed by my finger) and left a sticky white liquid which I assume must be the sperm. Why is that though that the dude in the comic had sticky cum the moment it came out of its penis? Maybe he doesn't have that gland where it lubricates the sperm to protect it? I don't know what that gland is called but I'm sure I can't relate because I'm not from this planet. Today I shall use Ayattar reproductive system to test this theory.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 6, 2015)

yellow?

have you been looking at furryrevolution porn?

you can do better than that...


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 6, 2015)

No Mara, just...

There are two distinct fluids and some other stuff, as well as chemicals that cause gelling and more that cause the gelling to break down after a few minutes, the exact makeup differs from person to person. Actually this stuff is probably on Wikipedia.

And yellow is bad by the way.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 6, 2015)

#inb4ThingsIDin'tWantToUnderstand


----------



## Misomie (Jan 6, 2015)

Sticky is a fetish. If people can give their character magical genitalia, I'm pretty sure they can make the character's ejaculate whatever they want. 

#inb4 Mara just wanting to brng up his gunk.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 6, 2015)

Riltmos said:


> I managed to set noodles on fire.



And this is why I don't understand......HOW?!?! *brain explodes*


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 6, 2015)

i don't understand why piercings smell SO BAD


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 6, 2015)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> yellow?
> 
> have you been looking at furryrevolution porn?
> 
> you can do better than that...



What?! Why would I do that? Its not like I wanna use olive oil for purposes other than cooking. You're so baka-desu


----------



## Riltmos (Jan 6, 2015)

Crunchy_Bat said:


> And this is why I don't understand......HOW?!?! *brain explodes*



I have no idea! I followed the directions and everything, and then it burst into flames! Though a lot of things I cook tend to do that, I'm either a really bad cook, or I have the lamest super power ever.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 6, 2015)

Riltmos said:


> I have no idea! I followed the directions and everything, and then it burst into flames! Though a lot of things I cook tend to do that, I'm either a really bad cook, or I have the lamest super power ever.



Are you some how maybe, inadvertently coating your pots and pans in alcohol? Or spilling a lot of oil over the burner and your food?

Im sorry, dont mean to come across as proding, just... bemused


----------



## Riltmos (Jan 6, 2015)

Crunchy_Bat said:


> Are you some how maybe, inadvertently coating your pots and pans in alcohol? Or spilling a lot of oil over the burner and your food?
> 
> Im sorry, dont mean to come across as proding, just... bemused



It is possible, maybe the dishwasher isn't as strong as I thought. I hope it is, because I am also a germaphobe.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jan 6, 2015)

dirtypaws said:


> i don't understand why piercings smell SO BAD



Because they aren't being washed?
Use salt water.


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 6, 2015)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> Because they aren't being washed?
> Use salt water.



i actually wash them almost every other day ;; they just immediately go back to smelling awful.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jan 6, 2015)

dirtypaws said:


> i actually wash them almost every other day ;; they just immediately go back to smelling awful.



Your username matches this problem. x3

I guess ask on some tattoo/ piercing forums, they must have a load of tricks to help with cleaning.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 6, 2015)

I'd clean them with bleach, but then I know nothing about piercings.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 6, 2015)

dirtypaws said:


> i actually wash them almost every other day ;; they just immediately go back to smelling awful.



Hence why I got rid of mine (Well, that and my job made me), I just don't like the smell of most metals...I change my guitar strings every 3 weeks just because I hate the way they smell when they start to age...especially phosphor-bronze acoustic strings


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 6, 2015)

Treat the piercings with hydrochloric acid. That should help.


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 6, 2015)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Hence why I got rid of mine (Well, that and my job made me), I just don't like the smell of most metals...I change my guitar strings every 3 weeks just because I hate the way they smell when they start to age...especially phosphor-bronze acoustic strings



i lucked out with a job that lets me have any and all mods i want, so i've been really enjoying that, haha! the worst part is that eventually they just catch their smell back the next day.



Ayattar said:


> Treat the piercings with hydrochloric acid. That should help.



and where do you suggest i get my hands on something like that?


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 6, 2015)

dirtypaws said:


> and where do you suggest i get my hands on something like that?



At a hardware store. Don't actually try it though.


----------



## LightSnake (Jan 6, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> Mikazuki Marazhu. On what planet was he born?



If there are more like him there I want a one way ticket!


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 6, 2015)

dirtypaws said:


> and where do you suggest i get my hands on something like that?



You already have it. Just cut up your stomach ^^


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 6, 2015)

LightSnake said:


> If there are more like him there I want a one way ticket!



What is wrong with you guys! Y'all outta be repulsed!


----------



## Treble (Jan 6, 2015)

Something I don't understand...is how the heck my friend managed to smack head-on into an automatic door...


----------



## shteev (Jan 6, 2015)

Treble said:


> Something I don't understand...is how the heck my friend managed to smack head-on into an automatic door...



it's easier than you think


----------



## Zop (Jan 6, 2015)

shteev said:


> it's easier than you think



Especially if you expect the door to move and it does not. I have been unfortunate enough to experience such.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 6, 2015)

Monkey furrs.  I mean...really?


----------



## Zop (Jan 6, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Monkey furrs.  I mean...really?



Omg there is a monkey fur on this site don't let him see that lol


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 6, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Monkey furrs.  I mean...really?



yea like wtf you may as well just be a human at that point


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 6, 2015)

The monkey fur is AWOL, the chimp fur however will kick your speciesist ass.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 6, 2015)

I don't understand why I've been sleepwalking.

Twice this week now I've gone and taken a nap with my dog napping also at the foot of my bed with my room door closed and when I woke up she was outside in the yard. I have no idea how she could've gotten out there unless she wanted out and I sleepwalked putting her outside. It kinda bothers me that its happened twice now. :[


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 6, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I don't understand why I've been sleepwalking.
> 
> Twice this week now I've gone and taken a nap with my dog napping also at the foot of my bed with my room door closed and when I woke up she was outside in the yard. I have no idea how she could've gotten out there unless she wanted out and I sleepwalked putting her outside. It kinda bothers me that its happened twice now. :[



Oh well that would creep me the fuck out.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 6, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I don't understand why I've been sleepwalking.
> 
> Twice this week now I've gone and taken a nap with my dog napping also at the foot of my bed with my room door closed and when I woke up she was outside in the yard. I have no idea how she could've gotten out there unless she wanted out and I sleepwalked putting her outside. It kinda bothers me that its happened twice now. :[



*Secretly wishing Garth would sleepwalk towards my bed*

I sleep walk also but only to an extent where my legs/arms jerks. This is sleep walking right? It's not severe but still sleepwalking right?


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 6, 2015)

Can you video yourself?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 6, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> Can you video yourself?



Ohh yes~ <3

I second this!


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 6, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I don't understand why I've been sleepwalking.
> 
> Twice this week now I've gone and taken a nap with my dog napping also at the foot of my bed with my room door closed and when I woke up she was outside in the yard. I have no idea how she could've gotten out there unless she wanted out and I sleepwalked putting her outside. It kinda bothers me that its happened twice now. :[



I don't sleepwalk, but I do talk a lot in my sleep, according to my past girlfriends. I also get night terrors and bouts of sleep paralysis 2-4 times a month, those are far less amusing to my bedmates (and myself, sleep paralysis is fucking terrifying D: )


----------



## Ryouzen (Jan 6, 2015)

I don't understand why songs get their videos deleted off youtube. Especially when its just the song or lyrics of the song. Just doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## Zop (Jan 6, 2015)

Ryouzen said:


> I don't understand why songs get their videos deleted off youtube. Especially when its just the song or lyrics of the song. Just doesn't make any sense to me.



It's because Warner Bros is chasing money that doesn't exist.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 6, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> Can you video yourself?



I don't really see how that would help anything if I did. Lol~ if it happens again maybe I'll talk to doctor about it.



sniperfreak223 said:


> I don't sleepwalk, but I do talk a lot in my sleep, according to my past girlfriends. I also get night terrors and bouts of sleep paralysis 2-4 times a month, those are far less amusing to my bedmates (and myself, sleep paralysis is fucking terrifying D: )



Sleep paralysis is scary and awful. I experienced it a lot when I was a teenager. Its really hard to stay calm when its dark and you can't move. Thankfully I grew out of it as an adult.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 6, 2015)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I don't sleepwalk, but I do talk a lot in my sleep, according to my past girlfriends. I also get night terrors and bouts of sleep paralysis 2-4 times a month, those are far less amusing to my bedmates (and myself, sleep paralysis is fucking terrifying D: )



I have experienced sleep paralysis twice in my life.  Genuinely the most horrifying experiences I have ever endured.  I feel you bro.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 6, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I don't really see how that would help anything if I did. Lol~ if it happens again maybe I'll talk to doctor about it.



But you're a doctor. Oh wait, you're a surgeon.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 6, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> But you're a doctor. Oh wait, you're a surgeon.



Not a doctor. I'm a surgical technician.

Nice thing about my line of work though is I'm surrounded by people I can get free medical opinions from if I want. <:


----------



## penelopethekitty (Jan 6, 2015)

I tend to disagree. People change. I've been in a relationship for five years and the sex gets more exciting and changes quite often. He's the only person I wanna have sex with.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 6, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Not a doctor. I'm a surgical technician



How does it feel to save lives Garth?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 6, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> How does it feel to save lives Garth?



It has its ups and downs like all things in life.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 7, 2015)

AP Computer Science


----------



## Kazolas (Jan 7, 2015)

Life. The Universe. Dark Matter. Everything!


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 7, 2015)

Kazolas said:


> Life. The Universe. Dark Matter. Everything!



This why <3 physics


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 7, 2015)

Why my friends cant hold their liquor decently, cmon i'm 140 pounds and I can out drink every one of them, fuck the oh your russian its in your blood excuse, at least learn yo LIMIT! I don't wana take care of you for the night V_V I don't understand why some people just cant learn to take it easy when they drink and understand their limit, instead they have to pound it till they throw up on my carpet


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 7, 2015)

wierd computer lag said i didnt post.


----------



## ~Jester (Jan 7, 2015)

Crunchy_Bat said:


> Why my friends cant hold their liquor decently, cmon i'm 140 pounds and I can out drink every one of them, fuck the oh your russian its in your blood excuse, at least learn yo LIMIT! I don't wana take care of you for the night V_V I don't understand why some people just cant learn to take it easy when they drink and understand their limit, instead they have to pound it till they throw up on my carpet



I can relate to this, I'm only 160lbs. I'm 1/2 Finnish, 1/4 German, 1/4 Irish. 3 cultures that seem to take pride in their traditions of consuming alcohol. I can definitely keep myself composed after many drinks while other people are puking and making fools of themselves. Not really something to be proud of but it does come in handy when drinking a little too much.

I do realize I tend to drink a bit to much and often so I am currently in the process of curbing that.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jan 7, 2015)

I mentioned way before that I do not understand sports, right?

Like...how does one pick a favorite team, is it based on regional pride? Like...what if the team in your state sucks, 
or is it you like the winning team or the team with favorite players. How does one determine a favorite player, by their score records and stuff?


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 7, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I mentioned way before that I do not understand sports, right?
> 
> Like...how does one pick a favorite team, is it based on regional pride? Like...what if the team in your state sucks,
> or is it you like the winning team or the team with favorite players. How does one determine a favorite player, by their score records and stuff?



Just pick your favorite mascot and number. That's what they're for.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 7, 2015)

I don't understand why my grandmother keeps sending me porcelain busts of Lenin.


----------



## Zop (Jan 7, 2015)

Crunchy_Bat said:


> I don't understand why my grandmother keeps sending me porcelain busts of Lenin.



In Soviet Russia, bust of Lenin sends you. To Gulag.


----------



## shteev (Jan 7, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> AP



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA FUCK MY ASS DUDE

_full disclosure: i took AP english in high school and died like twice_


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 7, 2015)

that card game on Windows that isn't solitaire or spider solitaire...Freecell, i think it is?


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 7, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> Sometimes they do. Silver iodide rockets are used by Russia to provide artificial nuclei, which catalyses rainfall from clouds.
> 
> I believe such rockets were used over Belarus, following Chernobyl, to cause radioactive clouds to run out of rain before reaching Moscow.



I should have been more specific about that. They think the government controls the weather with remote controlled clouds. If a cloud looks different than the stereotypical fluffy cloud they think it's fake, or hiding something.


----------



## Zop (Jan 7, 2015)

I don't get why we can't all just be friends, hold hands, and sing kumbaya.

Oh that's right, u guys r asshats lolz


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 7, 2015)

I dont understand why some people think its acceptable push to their idealisms onto you and demand you cater to them just because they think its for a good cause. *stares at the vegans>_>*


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 7, 2015)

Crunchy_Bat said:


> I dont understand why some people think its acceptable push to their idealisms onto you and demand you cater to them just because they think its for a good cause. *stares at the vegans>_>*



u wanna take this outside mate


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 7, 2015)

dirtypaws said:


> u wanna take this outside mate



Just some pretty bad personal experiences with vegans, I'm sure you arn't all like that. But I have had vegans come to my house and demand vegan options from me like I was a waiter, and also talk about the abuse of animals and how terrible a person i was for eating meat WHILE I was eating dinner.... Sorry, i'm not about that kind of behavior.


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 7, 2015)

Crunchy_Bat said:


> Just some pretty bad personal experiences with vegans, I'm sure you arn't all like that. But I have had vegans come to my house and demand vegan options from me like I was a waiter, and also talk about the abuse of animals and how terrible a person i was for eating meat WHILE I was eating dinner.... Sorry, i'm not about that kind of behavior.



i'm only kidding with you. but, i will play defense and say it is pretty frustrating to have nothing to eat when you go places because people EXPECT you to eat the way they do.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 7, 2015)

dirtypaws said:


> i'm only kidding with you. but, i will play defense and say it is pretty frustrating to have nothing to eat when you go places because people EXPECT you to eat the way they do.



I'll counter that by saying it's your choice to be vegan, and with no preperation ahead of time, how am i supposed to know to cook a vegan option? If you are going to make the hard call of being a vegan you should be prepared to provide yourself with the necessary food options you can eat, rather than being disappointed somebody didn't do it for you. I can only imagine how hard it is to be vegan, that being said, you dont have to make it hard on the people around you :<

But I don't want to start an actual heavy debate thingy on the wrong thread so, I congratulate you on your resolve for doing something i never could *claps*


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 7, 2015)

dirtypaws said:


> i'm only kidding with you. but, i will play defense and say it is pretty frustrating to have nothing to eat when you go places because people EXPECT you to eat the way they do.



I can see avoiding red meat (I generally do), and I can understand why you'd avoid poultry...but fish?


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 7, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> I can see avoiding red meat (I generally do), and I can understand why you'd avoid poultry...but fish?



i won't derail the thread with my logic for it, but there's a lot to it!

what i DON'T understand, to stay on topic, is why it's going to be -15 degrees tomorrow and my workplace refuses to turn on the heat. i need jackets in there more often than i do outside.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jan 7, 2015)

I have habits of putting emotes in just about every message I send...I mean, it just feels so dead and lifeless without them but at the same time I wonder if that would ever irritate some people '^_^ It irritates me if I think about it and intentionally look so I try to cut back on it...but it's so natural I cant not do it x3


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 7, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I have habits of putting emotes in just about every message I send...I mean, it just feels so dead and lifeless without them but at the same time I wonder if that would ever irritate some people '^_^ It irritates me if I think about it and intentionally look so I try to cut back on it...but it's so natural I cant not do it x3



IT IRRITATES NO ONE! IT'S CUTE, DAMMIT!


----------



## ZettaBit (Jan 8, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I have habits of putting emotes in just about every message I send...I mean, it just feels so dead and lifeless without them but at the same time I wonder if that would ever irritate some people '^_^ It irritates me if I think about it and intentionally look so I try to cut back on it...but it's so natural I cant not do it x3


I have the same problem. Excessive overuse of the 'xD' emote. Reminds me of animes. Gotta put something across, otherwise everything would seem monotone. :/

Edit: Nice new av you got there btw :3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 10, 2015)

I have the urge to change my av


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 10, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I have the urge to change my av




BUT...






I hate not being able to post an image directly.


----------



## Feste (Jan 10, 2015)

Why is it so hard to plan one goddamn thing to do over the weekend? I get accused of being a terrible planner all the time, and yet when I try to plan things, IT'S BECAUSE EVERYONE BLOWS ME OFF AT THE LAST MINUTE!!! Bah ><


----------



## Misomie (Jan 10, 2015)

I was draining water from my aquarium and scraping off algae while ignoring the hose. One of my genius fish swam into the hose and was just sitting there. I mean, she is too larg to get sucked into the pipe, but still.... why would a fish go into one on purpose?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 10, 2015)

Misomie said:


> I was draining water from my aquarium and scraping off algae while ignoring the hose. One of my genius fish swam into the hose and was just sitting there. I mean, she is too larg to get sucked into the pipe, but still.... why would a fish go into one on purpose?



He's not happy there. I say dump him to the ocean

(And then soon find out afterwards that it's a fresh water fish)


----------



## Wrobel (Jan 10, 2015)

Misomie said:


> why would a fish go into one on purpose?


Fish:  HOLY CRAP SOMETHING NEW AND INTERESTING!" about a second later, "OH GOD ITS GOT ME!"
Really a fish's reaction to just about anything besides, "IMMA EAT IT"


Uh, things that I dont understand...hmm
Ferrets, and their continued illegality in California


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jan 10, 2015)

Misomie said:


> I was draining water from my aquarium and scraping off algae while ignoring the hose. One of my genius fish swam into the hose and was just sitting there. I mean, she is too larg to get sucked into the pipe, but still.... why would a fish go into one on purpose?



Somebody didn't see Finding Nemo. :3



Wrobel said:


> Ferrets, and their continued illegality in California



Move to the UK, you can play with my ferrets! I think the California reason is well intentioned (weasels can be terrible invasive predators), but misguided (ferrets are dumb and need people to care for them. They are domesticated.)


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 15, 2015)

This animation for a Swedish children's TV show. This is something you would expect in Adult Swim, not a children's show. I don't understand how they got it past the censors.

http://www.theguardian.com/world/20...parental-outcry-genitals-penis-vagina-dancing  (NSFW, just playing it safe)
http://youtu.be/8Wp9iNINHMc?list=RD8Wp9iNINHMc (NSFW, even though its in a kid's show)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 15, 2015)

How young should kids be educated about sex?


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 15, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> How young should kids be educated about sex?



These days?  Probably during the transition from elementary school to middle school.  Really sad IMO.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 15, 2015)

Why did we have sex education on 5th grade? OK... That is odd.


----------



## Hewge (Jan 15, 2015)

Why are so many people coming onto me lately?!


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 15, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Why did we have sex education on 5th grade? OK... That is odd.



Na, that sounds about right.  Sex ed needs to happen that early thanks to the internet and technologically clueless parents.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 15, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Na, that sounds about right.  Sex ed needs to happen that early thanks to the internet and technologically clueless parents.


I remember when I started high school people say that losing your virginity is mandatory and they claim that they can actually tell.
They told me that I'm still a virgin (oh how very little did they know XD)

Is this the same case in other states or school?


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 15, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I remember when I started high school people say that losing your virginity is mandatory and they claim that they can actually tell.
> They told me that I'm still a virgin (oh how very little did they know XD)
> 
> Is this the same case in other states or school?



No idea.  I was homeschooled (thankfully).


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 15, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> No idea.  I was homeschooled (thankfully).



Doesn't it make you lonely? Being at home and all..


----------



## Cassedy (Jan 15, 2015)

We didn't have any sex ed back in school. Page 41-42 in our biology textbook in 9th grade were for "independent reading", being about male and female reproductive organs respectively. 
That was all "sex ed" we got back in 90s.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 15, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Doesn't it make you lonely? Being at home and all..



I didn't have any issues with loneliness when I lived with my parents because we had so many animals.  They kept me company.  I attended martial arts classes several times a week (for ten years), so that fulfilled my need for human interaction.

I am a bit on the introverted side as well.  I don't enjoy parties in the least.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 15, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> I didn't have any issues with loneliness when I lived with my parents because we had so many animals.  They kept me company.  I attended martial arts classes several times a week (for ten years), so that fulfilled my need for human interaction.
> 
> I am a bit on the introverted side as well.  I don't enjoy parties in the least.


That's nice but why homeschooling? I'm assuming...
Overprotective parents?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hewge said:


> Why are so many people coming onto me lately?!




Because you're Hewge


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 15, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That's nice but why homeschooling? I'm assuming...
> Overprotective parents?



Lived  in a "town" (population was less than 2000) with a trashy school system.  Both my parents have degrees in biomedical engineering, so they were capable of teaching us (my brother and I) at whatever level we were ready for (I finished 2nd-year calculus by the end of 11th grade).

But yes, they were a tad overprotective.  I didn't even know what an X-box was until I was ten.  They are soooooooooo much different now though.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 15, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Lived  in a "town" (population was less than 2000) with a trashy school system.  Both my parents have degrees in biomedical engineering, so they were capable of teaching us (my brother and I) at whatever level we were ready for (I finished 2nd-year calculus by the end of 11th grade).
> 
> But yes, they were a tad overprotective.  I didn't even know what an X-box was until I was ten.  They are soooooooooo much different now though.


I think 10 is pretty normal to be familiar with video gaming. I started gaming... 39 years old XD


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 15, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I think 10 is pretty normal to be familiar with video gaming. I started gaming... 39 years old XD



Yeah, I got my dad into Call of Duty 4 and Bad Company 2.  He plays more than I do now...but he's so terrible at it.  xD


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 15, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Yeah, I got my dad into Call of Duty 4 and Bad Company 2.  He plays more than I do now...but he's so terrible at it.  xD



That is so epic cool! It nice to have a dad with no generation gap


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 15, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That is so epic cool! It nice to have a dad with no generation gap



Yep, even though he turned 60 last year.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 15, 2015)

Dokuro-chan


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 15, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> Dokuro-chan



Pi-piru-piru-pi-puru-pi!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 15, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> Dokuro-chan


I can't count so many times Sakura died. I gave up and told myself that this dude ain't gonna die


----------



## Kazolas (Jan 15, 2015)

Anime


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 15, 2015)

Kazolas said:


> Anime


Come with me to weeboland and say desu after every single sentence we say.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 15, 2015)

Why does the combo of bacon, bread, and mayo taste like peanut butter


----------



## Kazolas (Jan 15, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Why does the combo of bacon, bread, and mayo taste like peanut butter


Add a bit of cinnamon and it will taste like peanut butter desu



(am I doing it right desu?)


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 15, 2015)

No cinnamon on club sandwiches!!!


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

Fantasy football. 

It's like making up a Warhammer 40K army that requires you to do constant stat-tracking and usually involves a bunch of bro-ey douches hanging out (near as I can tell, from the outside looking in).


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 15, 2015)

The internet. It should never truely be understood.


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 16, 2015)

What happened to mr. perverted pandaguy?


----------



## Hewge (Jan 16, 2015)

He said had to sleep for a while! I miss him ;~;


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 16, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> What happened to mr. perverted pandaguy?



Right? The fuck happened. Like, what on earth did HE possibly do to get banned?


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 16, 2015)

Banged Kalmor? :U


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 16, 2015)

NO
NOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## mcjoel (Jan 16, 2015)

I know right what happened for him to get permaband sure he was a bit of a perv but I never saw anything constituting a ban unless he did something in private.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 16, 2015)

Apparently the guy may or may not be back. Just what I hear through the grape vine.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 16, 2015)

Why more people don't love Marvin Gaye


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 16, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Right? The fuck happened. Like, what on earth did HE possibly do to get banned?




Wait, what?

No...


----------



## Kleric (Jan 16, 2015)

Do we need to petition to get our forum perv back? :|
This forum just wouldn't be the same without him. Hell, we were newbies together me and him, we joined at just about the same time.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 16, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Do we need to petition to get our forum perv back? :|



I'd gladly sign it.  We want our Horny Panda, damnit!


----------



## KyryK (Jan 16, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> I'd gladly sign it.  We want our Horny Panda, damnit!


As would i.

I'll sign my name in blood and semen, it's what he would want.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 16, 2015)

You can put me down for $20 towards a bribe.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 16, 2015)

I get off work and the fat scary pervert panda is banned? :C Thats just not cool at all. He was one of the more entertaining people on here.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 16, 2015)

Why everyone just got really quiet.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 16, 2015)

So I'm just getting up to speed now - what the heck did Mizu get banned for??


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 16, 2015)

Yeah I was surprised when I went on the forums and saw our pervy panda's name crossed out in red. A bit disappointing. However, he was acting very strange (more then usual) the last couple days. Hope hes ok IRL.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 16, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Yeah I was surprised when I went on the forums and saw our pervy panda's name crossed out in red. A bit disappointing. However, he was acting very strange (more then usual) the last couple days. Hope hes ok IRL.



I hope my panda BF comes back soon
I miss that cookies & cream ass


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 16, 2015)

Wish we had more info.

Likely supremely naive of me to suggest in the first place, but is there anything we can do on our end to bring him back? Like talk to a mod or something.

I haven't been as involved in a forum as FAF since many years ago in my early college days, so I have no idea if there are any protocols in place to petition for the return of a beloved forum member.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 16, 2015)

I think he requested to be banned. I hope he gets through whatever is troubling him. I wish he knew users such as myself would be more than happy to discuss it with him through private messages.

Not sure we'd ever get an answer anyways, and to be honest I wouldn't like an answer from the staff. I think ban reasons should be kept private and between user-staff.


----------



## Hewge (Jan 16, 2015)

I feel like he was the one to request to have his account locked xP


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 16, 2015)

Hmm. If that's the case I wish him the best and will honor his privacy, of course. I hope he does return though. The guy is a delight.

A sexually aggressive and innuendo-propelled delight.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 16, 2015)

Having just met the bear, he was a pervy sweetheart...if there is such a thing.  I do hope that whatever is going on gets easier for him.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 17, 2015)

Hewge said:


> I feel like he was the one to request to have his account locked xP





Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh well..
> 
> I think I'll be hibernating for a long time. Catch ya'll later



I have a feeling that Hewge is right.

Also as Volkodav pointed out, I doubt the staff would release why Mika got banned. It would be a breach of privacy.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 17, 2015)

Poor Mara, I hope he's OK.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 17, 2015)

Did I cuddle it too tightly?


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 17, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> Having just met the bear, he was a pervy sweetheart...if there is such a thing.  I do hope that whatever is going on gets easier for him.



I only just recently joined the forums as well and spoke to him a few times, he was a nice guy, I hope he's alright


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 17, 2015)

Yeah, I hope he's alright as well. Guys like him, though definitely creepy at times, were more often than not fun to have around.


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 18, 2015)

Japan.


----------



## ZettaBit (Jan 18, 2015)

How a sub can get 35 views and no comments. I know it is crap, but I need some feedback here people >_< I take the silence and lack of favs to mean it is crap.
Also, why some people in one of my classes are complete idiots, and the others just don't care. Teacher explained a group project, 5 people in the class so only one group, 2 of 5 leave before logistics can be discussed. Brilliant.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 20, 2015)

ZettaBit said:


> How a sub can get 35 views and no comments. I know it is crap, but I need some feedback here people >_< I take the silence and lack of favs to mean it is crap.
> Also, why some people in one of my classes are complete idiots, and the others just don't care. Teacher explained a group project, 5 people in the class so only one group, 2 of 5 leave before logistics can be discussed. Brilliant.



My critic skills are woefully lacking or I would try.


----------



## ZettaBit (Jan 20, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> My critic skills are woefully lacking or I would try.


Yeah, I just deleted those xD I am happy with the new version.

Edit: already hit 8 views on youtube, and I just posted it 40 mins ago, so I guess that's a good sign.

Edit Edit:: Or that could just be my dumbass browser refreshing the page idk... xD


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 20, 2015)

I dont understand why it is the hardest thing in the god damn world to draw hats on  things. I know people have difficulty with hands, and i do too! But nothing pisses me off more than fucking hats, why the hell is such a simple object so hard to put atop a head convincingly!?!?!?! AUUGHH!


----------



## Bonobosoph (Jan 20, 2015)

Wait what Mara's gone?? Dang.
I need to visit here more often I'm missing loads. -_-


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 20, 2015)

Bonobosoph said:


> Wait what Mara's gone?? Dang.
> I need to visit here more often I'm missing loads. -_-



he is already back XD


----------



## Bonobosoph (Jan 20, 2015)

Crunchy_Bat said:


> he is already back XD


Waaaaaaaat? XD


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 20, 2015)

Yeah, he was only gone for 36 hours. Then the President dropped the Defcon level so we could all sleep easily.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 20, 2015)

What happened before the Malaysia flight went missing. My dad said it was the aliens. I'm actually starting to believe him.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 20, 2015)

Yeah.. I've seen some things that made me believe aliens exist


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 20, 2015)

This is exactly what happened


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 20, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> This is exactly what happened



You know... I'm really jealous of people's googling skills. I could never find a .gif that could make people crack.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 20, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> This is exactly what happened


Is that from Sharknado 2? Or am I making a fool of myself?


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 20, 2015)

I was molded in google. Born in it. You merely adapted google...

Jokes aside, I'm working a lot with it and I'm proud of my ability of formulating proper queries. I honed it whilst looking for scientific publications - I don't fancy spending my time in the library whilst I can download it and read at home... Not to mention that some works aren't avaiable here. I even found some things that oficially didn't existed for my tutor.

But this one was simple.
shark attacking plane gif
That's all.




-Sliqq- said:


> Is that from Sharknado 2? Or am I making a fool of myself?



No, it's from F class movie made for 50 bucks, _Mega Shark vs Giant Octopus_.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 20, 2015)

I don't understand why there aren't manuals I can refer to when chaos threatens to throw everything into disarray at my job.

Something simple, with flow charts, would be nice. Something with numbered instructions. Something that would teach me how to do what I need when I have no other points of reference.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 20, 2015)

I don't understand optimism. All it ever did for me was amplify life's letdowns.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Jan 21, 2015)

I always seem to get favourites from porn pages for my clean art that happens to be anatomically correct. My latest pic had a female orangutan on it so some big tit fetishist faved it and I loled.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 21, 2015)

Llamapotamus said:


> I don't understand optimism. All it ever did for me was amplify life's letdowns.



Optimism is a cudgel which I use to smite my enemies. You'll never take me, Fate! I will outlast you! I will laugh at your demise!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 21, 2015)

Llamapotamus said:


> I don't understand optimism. All it ever did for me was amplify life's letdowns.



To be optimistic is to not get your hopes up all the time, but to try again when you fail.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 21, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> To be optimistic is to not get your hopes up all the time, but to try again when you fail.



This.

Live by it.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 21, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> To be optimistic is to not get your hopes up all the time, but to try again when you fail.



This is why I love you c:


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 21, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> This is why I love you c:



Who are you.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 21, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> To be optimistic is to not get your hopes up all the time, but to try again when you fail.


No no, optimism is defined as having high hopes. Llamapotamus was right and it indeed can set you up for disappointment. The words you're looking for are Realistic, Determined, Enduring.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 21, 2015)

Kleric said:


> No no, optimism is defined as having high hopes. Llamapotamus was right and it indeed can set you up for disappointment. The words you're looking for are Realistic, Determined, Enduring.



But aren't the most determined and enduring people often described as optimist? They sure as heck aren't pessimists.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 21, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Who are you.



I am a gay man.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 21, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> But aren't the most determined and enduring people often described as optimist? They sure as heck aren't pessimists.


I'd call them realistic, which is neither pessimistic nor optimistic. They have a sensible and practical idea of what can be achieved or expected; not leaning to be overly hopeful than to what would realistically be expected, nor overly hopeless to the same.

Edit: I kind of just stepped past the original point. I guess you're right in saying there's a link between optimism and determination, however there's a problem when you have high hopes for something that is beyond your reach of realistically achieving, and for that reason keep throwing yourself at it (determination); You're most likely going to be disappointed. For the best and possibly most successful way of achieving goals, you'd have to be _realistic_ and be determined.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 21, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> To be optimistic is to not get your hopes up all the time, but to try again when you fail.



Oh trust me, I can do stubborn REALLY well.


----------



## Kazolas (Jan 21, 2015)

I like to call myself a pessimistic optimist.
I hope for good things to happen... like, just barely good.

Examples: 
-I got a raise at work!... by 1%
-This microwavable meal will taste alright
-I'm going to pass my class!... with a C


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Jan 22, 2015)

Funny. I like to call myself an optimistic pessimist.
I hope for good things to happen but I also always expect the worst to happen.

"Hopefully these eggs I make will turn out well! ...But I'm gonna prepare some baking soda in case I start a fire, and wear boots in case they flip out of the pan and onto my foot."
"Hopefully this person will respond to my note! ...But they're probably gonna just ignore it and then I'll feel like a creeper. Oh well, worth a shot."

Y'win twice. Either it works out well and you can pat yourself on the back or it fails and you're prepared for the fail-ness.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 23, 2015)

What is it with people who walk into my room without knocking first? It infuriates me, be it friends or family, and I have to lock my door to force people to knock.

Then I get angry when I hear the doorknob jiggle before they consider knocking. Then I open the door and they see that I'm in a bad mood, so they clam up, and I start chewing my tongue out of stress.

All this is forgiven if they brought food in with them. My room, my tribute, my food. Or just knock,  for crying out loud!


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 23, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> What is it with people who walk into my room without knocking first? It infuriates me, be it friends or family, and I have to lock my door to force people to knock.
> 
> Then I get angry when I hear the doorknob jiggle before they consider knocking. Then I open the door and they see that I'm in a bad mood, so they clam up, and I start chewing my tongue out of stress.
> 
> All this is forgiven if they brought food in with them. My room, my tribute, my food. Or just knock,  for crying out loud!




Put a sign on your door.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 23, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Put a sign on your door.



I had given up on that idea years ago. It's only seen as a decoration... which is another thing I don't understand.


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 24, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 24, 2015)

Pingouin7 said:


> Put a sock on your doorknob and watch their reaction.



They would probably open the door without knocking, asking why there is a sock on the door knob.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 24, 2015)

Put a used condom on the doorknob and watch their reaction


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 24, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> What is it with people who walk into my room without knocking first? It infuriates me, be it friends or family, and I have to lock my door to force people to knock.
> 
> Then I get angry when I hear the doorknob jiggle before they consider knocking. Then I open the door and they see that I'm in a bad mood, so they clam up, and I start chewing my tongue out of stress.
> 
> All this is forgiven if they brought food in with them. My room, my tribute, my food. Or just knock,  for crying out loud!


Try having them not bother to close the door after they leave.


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 24, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> What is it with people who walk into my room without knocking first? It infuriates me, be it friends or family, and I have to lock my door to force people to knock.
> 
> Then I get angry when I hear the doorknob jiggle before they consider knocking. Then I open the door and they see that I'm in a bad mood, so they clam up, and I start chewing my tongue out of stress.
> 
> All this is forgiven if they brought food in with them. My room, my tribute, my food. Or just knock,  for crying out loud!



My friends and family burst in all the time, 30% of the the time they will knock and not give me chance to reply and come in anyway, 10% of the time they knock and await my reply, if I say I'm busy, they still come in, I really can't win, wish I had a lock on my door ¬__¬ or better yet, the dog will want to come into my room purely because she knows I have food, I tell my family not to let her in, but they open the door anyway incase she starts to whine to be let in.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 24, 2015)

I remember RedSavage's daddy fiasco.
Nothing could be worst.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 24, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> My friends and family burst in all the time, 30% of the the time they will knock and not give me chance to reply and come in anyway, 10% of the time they knock and await my reply, if I say I'm busy, they still come in, I really can't win, wish I had a lock on my door ¬__¬ or better yet, the dog will want to come into my room purely because she knows I have food, I tell my family not to let her in, but they open the door anyway incase she starts to whine to be let in.



I've taught my Mother's dog one very important thing "Beg all you want, you'll never eat my food until I am finished eating". She no longer begs for food. What way do your door open? Any way of blocking it off? (tad extreme but it could work), when I lived with my mother I used to put stuff behind the door so they had to knock


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 24, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> I've taught my Mother's dog one very important thing "Beg all you want, you'll never eat my food until I am finished eating". She no longer begs for food. What way do your door open? Any way of blocking it off? (tad extreme but it could work), when I lived with my mother I used to put stuff behind the door so they had to knock



Honestly, my dog will mostly just sit there staring at me, she just doesn't like parts of the house being closed off to her xD and she loves to sleep on my bed compared to other places in the house, if I'm eating with the family she won't approach me for food ever, she only begs off everyone else :3


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 24, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> or better yet, the dog will want to come into my room purely because she knows I have food, I tell my family not to let her in, but they open the door anyway incase she starts to whine to be let in.



Awww, but doggie just wants hugs.


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 24, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Awww, but doggie just wants hugs.



You'd think so but no xD she comes into my room to sleep as its one of the quietest parts of the house.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 24, 2015)

Where BadRoy gets all those cool avatars.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jan 26, 2015)

I never understood why "straight" furries or furries who go onto straight furry groups and post their information all like "male
straight
seeking" 

and then like a day or so later updating their status saying that they have a boyfriend and acting like they're all happily ever after. Like WTF? How do you go from claiming that you're straight, not even with a woman yet, and then come out  with a status shortly after that you're in a relationship with another guy? To me that just sounds like the person is desperate or gave up seeking what he wanted, but then again this is a fandom based on oneselve's hypersexuality and sex/fetishes so I guess I shouldn't be surprised if people have a switch in their brain that changes their sexual status so they remain aroused and don't get bored.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 26, 2015)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> -snip-



Not necessarily.  I think that some people don't want to accept who they are because either they are not ready, or don't want to deal with the social / family repercussions.  All of that changes when they meet the right person.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jan 27, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Not necessarily.  I think that some people don't want to accept who they are because either they are not ready, or don't want to deal with the social / family repercussions.  All of that changes when they meet the right person.


 Or maybe I'm right in a sense. People need to be more open-minded to other theories, not just "it's because of social pressure with their parents and school..yadda..yadda", because there is more to it. I know this because there are a few reasons why people turn to the same sex, and it's not just because "they were born this way". I'm not going to make a big deal out of it, but it still boggles my mind.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 27, 2015)

You don't just choose to have a same sex attraction if it is genuine.


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 27, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 27, 2015)

For people who are straight this is a strange fandom, it'll probably be the only fandom where the majority would be classed as LGBT for them and maybe that kicks a switch in their head where they start questioning their own sexuality and start experiment with the same gender. Or something.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 27, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Not necessarily.  I think that some people don't want to accept who they are because either they are not ready, or don't want to deal with the social / family repercussions.  All of that changes when they meet the right person.


For me, it was like this. I wasn't really ready to admit I was gay, despite having shown attraction to males for a couple of years, until I found an environment where I felt like it was accepted (in this case, this forum), and even then, it took a couple of years to really used to the idea that it really was ok and I could act at my own discretion.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Jan 27, 2015)

Sexuality is fluid anyway, so no surprise that people seem to change. (lol lol fluid)


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 27, 2015)

The Kinsey scale has always seemed to be an accurate marker of human sexuality to me.  Everyone has their own degrees of bisexuality, it's just about where on the scale you sit.


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 27, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 27, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> The Kinsey scale has always seemed to be an accurate marker of human sexuality to me.  Everyone has their own degrees of bisexuality, it's just about where on the scale you sit.



I've always felt as a six on the Kinsey Scale, when it comes to woman I can find them pretty but in the same way I look at a painting or picture and think thats pretty, but I feel zero attraction to women, always have.


----------



## Atemis (Jan 27, 2015)

I admit I've never understood how someone can be attracted to one sex.
I consider myself almost completely heterosexual but can't lie and say I havnt been attracted by thoughts of homosexuality.
It just seems like a natural reaction for the body to become aroused at the thought of sex regardless of gender.


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 27, 2015)

Atemis said:


> I admit I've never understood how someone can be attracted to one sex.
> I consider myself almost completely heterosexual but can't lie and say I havnt been attracted by thoughts of homosexuality.
> It just seems like a natural reaction for the body to become aroused at the thought of sex regardless of gender.



I don't think its something we'll ever understand, don't think its possible, everyone is different after all.

Woman have tried to flirt with me and it really made me cringe, they were quite pretty/beautiful woman but I literally felt no attraction towards them :s


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 27, 2015)

Pingouin your response was just so elegantly put, I really appreciate it. However being Asexual I do look at most of you guys and think "Seriously, you want sex? Sex?! Does the persons company not help enough? " But yeah, sexual attraction for me is something I don't understand... I've only ever found attraction to furries however but as they are fictional and not real that makes the attraction unreal, that being said if I found a person who's personality I liked even if they were a guy then I may even give it a shot if they like me for who I am.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 27, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> Pingouin your response was just so elegantly put, I really appreciate it. However being Asexual I do look at most of you guys and think "Seriously, you want sex? Sex?! Does the persons company not help enough? " But yeah, sexual attraction for me is something I don't understand... I've only ever found attraction to furries however but as they are fictional and not real that makes the attraction unreal, that being said if I found a person who's personality I liked even if they were a guy then I may even give it a shot if they like me for who I am.



I'm a bit odd since I'm asexual towards humans, but openly bisexual towards anthros.  And IMO, it's as real as you imagine it to be.


----------



## Atemis (Jan 27, 2015)

I imagine it has to do with being closer to pets then human friends at a young age. Perhaps now your mind just finds it easier to make emotional connections with creatures that represent animals?


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 27, 2015)

How one beer can make me woozy.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 27, 2015)

Atemis said:


> I imagine it has to do with being closer to pets then human friends at a young age. Perhaps now your mind just finds it easier to make emotional connections with creatures that represent animals?



My pets are like children to me.  Even today, I am closer to them than my human friends...but since I had to move out of my parent's house for college, I had to leave my pets behind.  I miss them dearly, and it hurts me to know that I won't have a chance to say goodbye when their time comes.

And yes, it is much easier for me to make "emotional connections" with anthros than with humans.


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 27, 2015)

Err, i guess i don't understand that.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Jan 27, 2015)

Random thought: where did Maugryph's avatar go?


----------



## Kleric (Jan 27, 2015)

It seems that around this time of day I automatically start feeling all down-ish. I don't even have a reason to be anymore, what is this magical bullshit?
I don't want a sad-hour of the day. :|


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 28, 2015)

Kleric said:


> It seems that around this time of day I automatically start feeling all down-ish. I don't even have a reason to be anymore, what is this magical bullshit?
> I don't want a sad-hour of the day. :|



Dun worry Kleric, I feel the same way at this time of night.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 28, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> Random thought: where did Maugryph's avatar go?



I removed the old one. Later I tried to upload a new one but was unable to get it to upload. So I am stuck avatar-less.


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 29, 2015)

Why there is such a vast difference in my ability to solve certain types of problems and other people's abilities to solve their own problems.

I guess it has to do with their moralistic and ethical codes, as well as past expereinces and outside advice that shape everyone's ability to handle certain stressors. I'm good at telling people what I think and taking action when I need to get things said and usually when needing to get things done, while my girlfriend is good at self motivating. There are people who have jobs that are pretty much the encompasing of their ability to problem solve, such as psychologists, architects, etc.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 29, 2015)

Religious people who "fear" God...they never say "God" out loud, and when they type it, they type "G*d."


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 29, 2015)

People who believe in god.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 29, 2015)

Taikugemu said:


> People who believe in god.



I would say...people who believe in god without question.

One of my physics professors, who specializes in Nth-dimensional quantum mechanics and octonions, is a devout christian.  Her reasons for believing are probably better than my reasons for not.


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 29, 2015)

Well, sometimes i wanted to be agnostic because it's most reasonable position.

But i can't bring myself to believe even in the possibility of the existence of God.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 29, 2015)

Taikugemu said:


> Well, sometimes i wanted to be agnostic because it's most reasonable position.
> 
> But i can't bring myself to believe even in the possibility of the existence of God.



I am agnostic, but not because I think that god may exist, as "he" is defined by the bible.  I would have been an atheist, but I have had many paranormal experiences thusfar in my life.  They were all too early for me to remember, save for one.


----------



## KrysleQuinsen (Jan 29, 2015)

For now, while I'm okay for those to believe God, their choice, but I don't understand those who think God is deciding or helping things for them.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 29, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> I would have been an atheist, but I have had many paranormal experiences thusfar in my life.



I probably would still be some kind of quasi-agnostic but for the same reason. Perhaps paranormal isn't quite the right word for me, though.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 29, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> I probably would still be some kind of quasi-agnostic but for the same reason. Perhaps paranormal isn't quite the right word for me, though.



It's hard explaining such experiences to others.  I agree that "paranormal" doesn't cut it.


----------



## Atemis (Jan 29, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Religious people who "fear" God...they never say "God" out loud, and when they type it, they type "G*d."


These people are making up rules for the sake of following more rules. I don't get what the point is.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 29, 2015)

I don't understand why people don't read their friends' FB profiles.  I read my friends' FB profiles immediately after they accepted my friend request.  My profile blatantly states that I'm an asexual furry (and it has for like 3 effing years), and yet none of my friends know anything about my sexuality.

The discussions we get into on TeamSpeak are freaking hilarious, as they try to pin down "who I am" sexually....and they don't seem to take my hints about "read my profile."


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 29, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> It's hard explaining such experiences to others.  I agree that "paranormal" doesn't cut it.


There's a fun theory that we're not quite the evolutionary species we think we are, but that something older then our race kinda made us by doing some gene splicing, and then left the planet. 

There's also a theory that there's some long dead meta humans that where responsible for the expansion of most of our civilization, but I'm not quite sure how to google either article. 

Either way, sure beats the paranormal aspect of things.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 29, 2015)

Punnchy said:


> -snip-



I would argue differently, due to said experiences.

My mother had similar experiences as a child, it's just that one of her experiences ended up saving her from dying due to high fever.

EDIT: I do admit that what _I _saw could have been other things.  I will explain the scenario later, when I get home from college.


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 29, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> I would argue differently, due to said experiences.
> 
> My mother had similar experiences as a child, it's just that one of her experiences ended up saving her from dying due to high fever.



I'm not trying to knock the paranormal, but I think there's a lot of idealisims that we've created that are unhealthy, like religious uniformity. I'm into some various things that have helped me survive (not on such a grand scale most likely as your mom), that aren't quite based on physics and things that there are explanations for (like chaos magics).


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 29, 2015)

Punnchy said:


> that aren't quite based on physics and things that there are explanations for



Ahah!  But just because we don't currently know doesn't mean that we can't know.  I would argue that what I saw can be explained physically.  Anyways, more later.


----------



## Atemis (Jan 29, 2015)

Punnchy said:


> There's a fun theory that we're not quite the evolutionary species we think we are, but that something older then our race kinda made us by doing some gene splicing, and then left the planet.
> 
> There's also a theory that there's some long dead meta humans that where responsible for the expansion of most of our civilization, but I'm not quite sure how to google either article.
> 
> Either way, sure beats the paranormal aspect of things.


The first theory is from every science fiction universe ever created.
The second theory is from Assassin's Creed.


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 29, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Ahah!  But just because we don't currently know doesn't mean that we can't know.



 Exactly.


----------



## Atemis (Jan 29, 2015)

Arguing about physics is kinda funny. We don't exist in a rational universe; matter, dark matter shouldn't exist, nothing should exist. We keep going farther and farther down looking for all the explanations but our science relies on the idea of cause and effect, everything must have had an origin, yet what ever is at the beginning point of existence happened just because.


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 29, 2015)

Atemis said:


> The first theory is from every science fiction universe ever created.
> The second theory is from Assassin's Creed.



My brain tells me that the first theory has something to do with the easter islands, and places like stone henge and really old crap.

The second I was not aware was mentioned in assassin's creed because I'm one of those rare people who has *Never played *the games.


----------



## Gator (Jan 29, 2015)

what i don't understand is how someone can waste so much money and then constantly complain about not having enough money.  if you can't afford to buy groceries, then you probably shouldn't buy a new flavor of coffee creamer every time you go shopping even though you have three others in the fridge (two of them still unopened).


----------



## Muln (Jan 29, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> what i don't understand is how someone can waste so much money and then constantly complain about not having enough money.  if you can't afford to buy groceries, then you probably shouldn't buy a new flavor of coffee creamer every time you go shopping even though you have three others in the fridge (two of them still unopened).



I can't wait for tax season (sarcasm). I work for a bank and I can't wait for people to call us to cancel pending charges (because obviously they needed more money)


----------



## Gator (Jan 29, 2015)

working for a bank must be an absolute dream.


----------



## Muln (Jan 29, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> working for a bank must be an absolute dream.


No... Just... No..

I really wish I work where there is so little to think about. My job is too mentally strenuous.
Plus I'm working on slave wages ($596/month) #thirdworldproblems


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 29, 2015)

Muln said:


> No... Just... No..
> 
> I really wish I work where there is so little to think about. My job is too mentally strenuous.
> Plus I'm working on slave wages ($596/month) #thirdworldproblems



Is it very stressful? It looks very stressful.

...sorry. I missed the the second sentence. My bad.


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Jan 29, 2015)

I don't understand "Adoptable-collectors" on FA. People who just buy and hoard loads of adoptables and then never do anything with them. Like what's the point?


----------



## Muln (Jan 29, 2015)

Adoptable are like prostitutes. You buy them, fuck them and throw them away because they're used up.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 29, 2015)

Atemis said:


> We don't exist in a rational universe.



Rationality is subjective.




Atemis said:


> Matter, dark matter shouldn't exist, nothing should exist.



Well clearly they should, else they wouldn't.




Atemis said:


> We keep going farther and farther down looking for all the explanations but our science relies on the idea of cause and effect, everything must have had an origin, yet what ever is at the beginning point of existence happened just because.



Cause and effect are all that we have.  We observe effects under different starting conditions, we predict a cause.  If that cause predicts all future effects from all starting conditions, then we know we have found a law.

IF they universe did begin in a "Big Bang," we will never be able to determine the cause, for we cannot observe effects under different conditions.



I for one do not believe that the universe began in a "Big Bang."  I think that the universe's past is even less comprehensible than something with a beginning and an end...


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 30, 2015)

Muln said:


> Adoptable are like prostitutes. You buy them, fuck them and throw them away because they're used up.



That is most accurate description of adoptables I've ever seen.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 30, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Rationality is subjective.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you and artemis are talking at cross purposes. 

When artemis said 'dark matter shouldn't exist', I think he meant to imply that 'The standard theory of universe formation does not predict the existence of dark matter,'


I would also like to point out that not all scientific theories assert a rigid model of cause and effect; some physical phenomena are described by sponteaneous effects, which are seemingly without cause, or whose cause is not understood, such as radioactive decay or the probabilistic emergence of a particle and an anti particle from empty space.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 30, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> When artemis said 'dark matter shouldn't exist', I think he meant to imply that *'The standard theory of universe formation does not predict the existence of dark matter,'*
> 
> 
> I would also like to point out that not all scientific theories assert a rigid model of cause and effect; some physical phenomena are described by sponteaneous effects, which are *seemingly without cause*, or *whose cause is not understood*, such as radioactive decay or the probabilistic emergence of a particle and an anti particle from empty space.



We simply have more to learn.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 30, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> We simply have more to learn.



I agree. I think that probabilistic events, without conventional causation, are real though. I doubt a classical mechanism underlying them will ever be revealed, and there is good reason to believe that such a suggestion is impossible.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 30, 2015)

Women.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 30, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Women.



Well that is a loaded comment, isn't it? 0_0


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 30, 2015)

BF4 Netcode


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 30, 2015)

'Nintendo Logic' in video games


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 1, 2015)

Why 'Muricans can't tell the difference between "Yes, I can see your point of view." and "Yes, I'd love to suck your dick.".


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 1, 2015)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Why 'Muricans can't tell the difference between "Yes, I can see your point of view." and "Yes, I'd love to suck your dick.".



I see your point of view and respect that you're probably going off what you've garnered from online interaction, public and mass media, or word of mouth, but not all Americans are so willfully brusque about differing opinions. I also note that you use the term "Muricans" which Im slowly beginning to catch on is Europes way of distinguishing the typical loud racist cowboy yahoo from the Americans who try to give a damn about the world perspective.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 1, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> I also note that you use the term "Muricans" which Im slowly beginning to catch on is Europes way of distinguishing the typical loud racist cowboy yahoo from the Americans who try to give a damn about the world perspective.



That's correct.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 1, 2015)

Why DVR  [Department of Vocational Rehabilitation] can't seem to do anything right.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 1, 2015)

Well, maybe I'd love to suck your dick but if you don't want me to I understand :V


----------



## UrsusArtist (Feb 1, 2015)

Wat?


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 1, 2015)

How to put an image in your sig. Can someone tell me how


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 1, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> Wat?



Kind of gives the impression two thirds of a conversation has been skipped/omitted XD


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 1, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> How to put an image in your sig. Can someone tell me how



-Click "Settings"
-Click "Edit Signature" 
-Do NOT stick dick in USB port
-Scroll down to "Upload Signature Picture"
-Make sure image is no more than 600 by 125 pixels or 150.0 KB
-Choose the file from your hard drive and click "Upload". 
-Do -not- stick dick in USB port _or_ the CD tray.
-When uploaded, click the "Insert Signature Picture. It will throw in some BBC code that looks like [ SIGPIC ] [ /SIGPIC ]
-Align Sig Pic using the center or align tags. 
-Keep dick safely out of power port. 



And then you should be all set.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 1, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> How to put an image in your sig. Can someone tell me how


What Red said, but, more importantly...
Is it fixed already, can we put them now? Is the error that appeared finally gone?


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 1, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Well, maybe I'd love to suck your dick but if you don't want me to I understand :V



Woe,what?
O_O;


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 1, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Woe,what?
> O_O;



I do believe he offered fellatio, and said that if it was undesired then that would be acceptable as well.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 1, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> I do believe he offered fellatio, and said that if it was undesired then that would be acceptable as well.



I understand what he was offering,but sadly I have no such parts for such an offer.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 1, 2015)

@Samandriel: 
As a general warning (I understand if this is an issue for you), these boards can get pretty flirty and jokey at times. Usually, it's a way to show friendliness, so in most cases it is not to be taken seriously at all. I understand, however, if this makes you uncomfortable.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 1, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> @Samandriel:
> As a general warning (I understand if this is an issue for you), these boards can get pretty flirty and jokey at times. Usually, it's a way to show friendliness, so in most cases it is not to be taken seriously at all. I understand, however, if this makes you uncomfortable.



Oh no,it's fine I have no problem with it at all.
It just caught me off guard. lol.
But thank you for your explanation of it all,I appreciate it.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 1, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I understand what he was offering,but sadly I have no such parts for such an offer.



Do you want mine? Even-steven fair trade. :U


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 1, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> -Click "Settings"
> -Click "Edit Signature"
> -Do NOT stick dick in USB port
> -Scroll down to "Upload Signature Picture"
> ...



Best IT response ever.
Thanks


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 1, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Do you want mine? Even-steven fair trade. :U



One day my friend,one day.

The butts of many will quiver with anticipation at the mention of my name.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 1, 2015)

Samandriel.  Pages 220-226.  DO IT.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 1, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Samandriel.  Pages 220-226.  DO IT.


You forgot to clarify: "Of the Confessions thread", unless you had already told them about it.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 1, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Best IT response ever.
> Thanks



Just. _Be careful._ Dicks have ended up in very uncomfortable places due to lack of proper instruction. 



Samandriel Morningstar said:


> One day my friend,one day.
> The butts of many will quiver with anticipation at the mention of my name.



Science needs to hurry the fuck up on this. For srs.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 1, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Samandriel.  Pages 220-226.  DO IT.



*CONFUSED SCREECHING*

What are you telling me to do?!


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 1, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Just. _Be careful._ Dicks have ended up in very uncomfortable places due to lack of proper instruction.
> 
> 
> 
> Science needs to hurry the fuck up on this. For srs.



That explains why most ITs wear chastity belts


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 1, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> You forgot to clarify: "Of the Confessions thread", unless you had already told them about it.



OH.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 1, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> *CONFUSED SCREECHING*
> 
> What are you telling me to do?!


Read pages 220 of 226 of the Confessions thread. It's 7 pages of awesomeness and awesomeness.

EDIT: Oh, so you noticed! Well, now you know what to do!


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 1, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Read pages 220 of 226 of the Confessions thread. It's 7 pages of awesomeness and awesomeness.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, so you noticed! Well, now you know what to do!



Sorry,the post was vague I wasn't sure what was being asked of me lmao.
I'm reading through it now,thank you!


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 1, 2015)

You know what I've never understood the whole catch22 situation when it comes to getting a job.

"We want someone with experience" 

"How can I get experience if no one will ever give me a job"

Even when I've done voluntary or work experience in relation to a job I'm applying for they still tell me I don't have enough ¬__¬


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 1, 2015)

Oops.  I thought this was the confession thread.  I THOUGHT THERE WAS ONLY THE CONFESSION THREAD.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 1, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Oops.  I thought this was the confession thread.  I THOUGHT THERE WAS ONLY THE CONFESSION THREAD.


We have other threads, it's a thing you'll've to understand :V


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 1, 2015)

How people can jack off to this, this, or this. (SFW but not your eyes) . 

However this one is very cool.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 1, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> How people can jack off to this, this, or this. (SFW but not your eyes) .
> 
> However this one is very cool.




I don't understand that inflated belly stuff but that last one is cute just because it looks pudgy and confused.
It's got that 'awww' baby animal vibe and I just want to pet it and reassure it that everything will be okay.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 1, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> However this one is very cool.



fapfapfapfapfap.


----------



## Taikugemu (Feb 1, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> How people can jack off to this, this, or this. (SFW but not your eyes) .
> 
> However this one is very cool.



 You underestimate furries.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 1, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> How people can jack off to this, this, or this. (SFW but not your eyes) .
> 
> However this one is very cool.



I'll admit I really like the foxes face in the first one, I'm not really into the "massive belly" stuff but I do like a big belly on a man  what can I say? I like chubby guys, but not to that extent xD


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 1, 2015)

Ugh.  Disproportionately large things.  I don't understand.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 1, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Ugh.  Disproportionately large things.  I don't understand.



I'll disproportionately large my dick in your mouth.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 1, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> I'll disproportionately large my dick in your mouth.



Coming from a female, I have mixed feelings.  Want?  Not sure if want?  Do not want?

Pretty sure want.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 1, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Coming from a female, I have mixed feelings.  Want?  Not sure if want?  Do not want?
> 
> Pretty sure want.



Follow your heart! It will lead you to your true destination, it may horrify you, it may surprise you, it may delight you, it may make your dreams come true, but thats why its fun!


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 1, 2015)

What I don't understand.

why people have an inner need to make porn out of anything. If I'm looking through some fan-art, the last thing I want to see is Master Chief getting fudgepacked by Fox McCloud. 
Go look at some normal porn if you are that sex-deprived


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 1, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> why people have an inner need to make porn out of anything. If I'm looking through some fan-art, the last thing I want to see is Master Chief getting fudgepacked by Fox McCloud.



OH GOD.

WHY CHIEF, WHY.

CHILDHOOD RUINED.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 1, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> What I don't understand.
> 
> why people have an inner need to make porn out of anything. If I'm looking through some fan-art, the last thing I want to see is Master Chief getting fudgepacked by Fox McCloud.
> Go look at some normal porn if you are that sex-deprived



Its the very nature of rule 34 I suppose, as horrifying as some of the results can be.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Feb 1, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Its the very nature of rule 34 I suppose, as horrifying as some of the results can be.



If not...

*35*


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 1, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Coming from a female, I have mixed feelings.  Want?  Not sure if want?  Do not want?
> 
> Pretty sure want.



You can ask around my dick is pretty fantastic. 
It's even decorated with pretty aqua-green barbells. /owo/


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 1, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> I'll admit I really like the foxes face in the first one, I'm not really into the "massive belly" stuff but I do like a big belly on a man  what can I say? I like chubby guys, but not to that extent xD



There is nothing wrong with chubby character. In fact if the person is chubby in RL and he/she makes the fursona the same weight/build, I respect that. If every one was buff or skinny, the fandom would be boring.

I just don't understand the '40ft blob of fat/inflation' thing as a turn on. Because it's 'SFW' and FA has no tags, i can't block this shit.

What really pisses my off when I see my favorite characters in the media (cartoons, video games) drawn performing some in some gross fetish act to please some fetish obsessed furfag with a mental issue.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 1, 2015)

Little known fact: The first image ever uploaded to FA was a fatfur image. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 1, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> There is nothing wrong with chubby character. In fact if the person is chubby in RL and he/she makes the fursona the same weight/build, I respect that. If every one was buff or skinny, the fandom would be boring.



Oh I don't find anything wrong with it, I'm chubby irl and I love it when artists do stuff that often reflects their own build, its something I really respect to.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 1, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> OH GOD.
> 
> WHY CHIEF, WHY.
> 
> CHILDHOOD RUINED.



I've trying very hard to erase that picture out of my mind, 
I will never look at Halo or Star Fox the same way again.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 1, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> It's even decorated with pretty aqua-green barbells. /owo/



_Ooh, piece of candy!_


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 1, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Little known fact: The first image ever uploaded to FA was a fatfur image. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1



Really? I thought it would be cub art :V. 
He's underweight compared to images I was talking about.
For the first FA image ever. I thought it would have a higher view count.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Feb 1, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Little known fact: The first image ever uploaded to FA was a fatfur image. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1



Does that go in the bbm section?


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 1, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> What I don't understand.
> 
> why people have an inner need to make porn out of anything. If I'm looking through some fan-art, the last thing I want to see is Master Chief getting fudgepacked by Fox McCloud.
> Go look at some normal porn if you are that sex-deprived



My condolences. I hope you had brain bleach with you.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 1, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Oh I don't find anything wrong with it, I'm chubby irl and I love it when artists do stuff that often reflects their own build, its something I really respect to.



This. 



Do you know how many accurate mtf/trans images there are? Like. A minute amount. Tiny. It's all huge dicked, big titted, perfectly curvy dickgirls. Like---that's just biologically impossible. Basically the younger a mtf starts hrt, the more "feminine" they look. Hips actually grow. Shoulders stay narrow. Chest grows more. The estrogen has more room to grow and doesn't have a bunch of testosterone to get in the way.  But because they didn't hit male puberty very much, the penis doesn't grow. And it's just harder to get an erection with that much estro an that little T. And go long enough without an erection, the penis actually atrophies.

So transgirls with big(ger) dicks, well, they went through a full male puberty before a female puberty. T is fairly at a high level when Hrt is started, so the effects of Hrt and the estrogen and the likes is a bit muted. Effects happen slower. And what's grown cannot be undone without surgery, and hips wont widen but a fraction of how they usually would with adult growth. Or again, surgery and implants. So basically a lot of feminine features for mtfs who start Hrt after make puberty is dependent a lot pre-transition qualities. Like, I had big thighs and girly hips pre transition. So far they seem to be my best asset.

So all these images of curvy-banging-badonkadonk transwomen with big cocks is just as sexualized and unhealthy as modern portrayals of cis men and women. In retrospect it's nothing new. But when I'm commissioning some people I have to _literally_ say "No, make the tits a bit smaller. No, we are not swinging Thor's hammer downstairs. Tone it down..." Despite the fact that in my ref sheet I'm very clear about the male leaning body of my 'sona. 


But ahhh yanno. It's not the worst tragedy in the world.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 1, 2015)

That was really interesting to know, Red O.O
Many thanks for always sharing your knowledge with us.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 1, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Oh I don't find anything wrong with it, I'm chubby irl and I love it when artists do stuff that often reflects their own build, its something I really respect to.



I agree. That's what I said.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 1, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I will never look at... Star Fox the same way again.


Well that explains why you're here!


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 1, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> I agree. That's what I said.



Sorry Mau I misinterpreted what you said T___T, forgive me! D:


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 1, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Sorry Mau I misinterpreted what you said T___T, forgive me! D:



No worries


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 2, 2015)

I will never understand drunk people and the fact that no matter how sick they get after,they still drink.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 2, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I will never understand drunk people and the fact that no matter how sick they get after,they still drink.



Oo! Oo! I can explain! 


Basically the cycle of addiction/usage/consequence is a brutal one. Speaking as someone who ran circles in that cycle. Say a person inclined to addiction becomes intoxicated, and therefor begin suffering said consequences. Getting sick, hangover, etc. There is a moment where intoxication isn't "bad" but good, at least in their eyes. Once sober the cost/benefit analysis becomes screwy. In the mind of the addict, the costs and consequences of being intoxicated beyond reprieve are less than the angst of being sober. So really, it's not that they -enjoy- being drunk to that point. It's that they would so much rather prefer NOT to be sober at that time, that the costs of becoming that intoxicated are that much ignorable. 

Back when I was on my cocaine kick, I remember quite literally sitting at a desk with lines of cocaine, saying to my friend, "You know? This isn't even that -great-", just as I went down to snort another line. It's not that the high was so amazing that I HAD to have it. It was, in my mind at the time, simply better than not being sober. 

The act of recovering from that kind of addiction is finally coming to terms with, and remembering with fresh detail, that being sober IS in fact better than a temporary fade out. It's hard. Trust me. It's one thing to realize it and another to act on it. Because of the way the mind works, sometimes it seems easier to be fucked up than to remain clear headed. 

It's a fact I still grapple and struggle with.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 2, 2015)

Tell me why there is a Sonic hedgehog gene and a Pikachurin gene .-.


----------



## ZettaBit (Feb 2, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Oo! Oo! I can explain!
> 
> -snip-


Well said Red. 

Alcohol was never really a big deal for me. I was the upper chaser as well. (hence the copious caffeine addiction xD) I will not bore you with details, but getting over it is tough. Especially when it ends you with a criminal record. 
Once that cycle hits... Not many make it out. 
Alcohol is now just the occasional perk. This past weekend was the first drinking I have done since new years.


Good on you Red for maintaining sobriety.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Feb 2, 2015)

Last Saturday's: Scary Ass Saturday.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Feb 2, 2015)

Teachers who feel like they have to lie to cover their own mistakes. Own up to them and learn something...


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 2, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> Teachers who feel like they have to lie to cover their own mistakes. Own up to them and learn something...



This. I don't think I've ever known a teacher to do this. It's pathetic and ageist.

This xkcd comic comes to mind.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Feb 2, 2015)

WideEyed said:


> This. I don't think I've ever known a teacher to do this. It's pathetic and ageist.
> 
> This xkcd comic comes to mind.



Yikes, I don't know of a teacher who has done this.  My rant was more towards a coworker who was lax in her initial observation of a new special needs student in her class...she let him run all over her classroom (because she and her aid were not engaging him at all), then claims that she wasn't even in the room.  Ugh....


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 2, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> What I don't understand.
> 
> why people have an inner need to make porn out of anything. If I'm looking through some fan-art, the last thing I want to see is Master Chief getting fudgepacked by Fox McCloud.
> Go look at some normal porn if you are that sex-deprived



Furries complaining about yiff is meta.


----------



## Feste (Feb 2, 2015)

This just shocks me. I know Israel has done a lot of stupid shit, but above Iran? The country that jails journalists for talking with the Daily Show and forces homosexuals to become transvestites? The country whose government is supporting a "Holocaust Denial Cartoon Contest" as a rebuttal against Charlie Hebdo because hey, if the French make fun of us, attack the Jews! And not to mention other countries like Turkey, China, fucking Saudi Arabia???? 

No, we hate the most stable country in the Middle East, one of the freest countries in the whole area, and one that ironically treats Palestinians the best (Jordan, where most Palestinians live, won't even consider them citizens; Israel allows them to have political parties. Not Palestine; Israel). Jesus, it makes me wonder if I'll get beat up for being Jewish in the UK now. 

Seriously, I like the UK but...fuck you guys sometimes. I know it's not a majority, but it still, that's so ridiculous...


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Feb 2, 2015)

Why bad/irritating songs I hate get stuck in my head but songs that I actually _like,_ I practically have to study to memorize.


----------



## Moogie (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't get how you can be super tired one minute, and then the next be full blown awake when you've just got into bed. Yay for no sleepz!


----------



## TriSAR (Feb 3, 2015)

Muscle Memory.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't understand why people are intimidated by me.
I also don't understand why people find my Partial's eyes scary,but at the same time deep down,I kind of like that they do find them scary.
It's funny though,little kids love Samandriel but all the older people are just like,Nope.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't understand how 19 years later I still love playing Pokemon just as much as I did as a kid.

Crazy C:


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't understand why some people who play on PCs have a inner need to be super-arrogant.
 Yes the PC is a better system but does playing video games on a computer really give you an excuse to act like a member of the Nazi party?


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 3, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I don't understand why some people who play on PCs have a inner need to be super-arrogant.
> Yes the PC is a better system but does playing video games on a computer really give you an excuse to act like a member of the Nazi party?



Butthurt console peasant detected.

jk


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 3, 2015)

So?
i also play on the PC


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 3, 2015)

*JK*


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 4, 2015)

Moogie said:


> I don't get how you can be super tired one minute, and then the next be full blown awake when you've just got into bed. Yay for no sleepz!



Because endorphins love you.


----------



## Horsefur (Feb 4, 2015)

I don't get the appeal to shooter games at all. I have never been into them and don't understand how they are at all fun.


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 4, 2015)

Horsefur said:


> I don't get the appeal to shooter games at all. I have never been into them and don't understand how they are at all fun.



Really? Weird. That's actually very weird.

Oh well, to each their own.


----------



## Horsefur (Feb 4, 2015)

WideEyed said:


> Really? Weird. That's actually very weird.
> 
> Oh well, to each their own.



Yeah, really. My BF always plays them and I just never find the appeal. I just don't find blowing peoples heads off fun


----------



## Taikugemu (Feb 4, 2015)

Horsefur said:


> I don't get the appeal to shooter games at all. I have never been into them and don't understand how they are at all fun.



 Me neither, but i guess is the competitivity.


----------



## ADF (Feb 4, 2015)

Obviously it works both ways, only PC gamers actually have something to point to to justify their boasting. People who exclusively game on console tend to have less technical knowledge due to the accessibility of the platform, leading to some rather ridiculous and annoying boasting.

Years back I used to frequent the GameSpot forum, you wouldn't believe some of the stupid arguments that would pop up there on a regular basis. I recall someone arguing that 720p on the PS3 looked 'better' than 1080p on PC, because through "the power of cell" they upscaled the image in such a way to make it look better... It was like that, on a daily basis. I used to have to go to a PC exclusive forum to get some peace, until it merged with a cross platform magazine and sure enough the system wars arrived there as well.

I found console gamers obsessed over minor details substantially more than PC. There would be threads pages and pages long where they compared identical versions of the same game, trying to figure out whether the Xbox 360 or PS3 version was "superior". PS3 gamers were militant about superiority because of all the "power of cell" over hype. It didn't matter what you had in your PC because they regarded the PS3 as being a super computer, it's just developers were mere mortals who struggled to understand out how to utilise it...

Thank bugger that insanity is over with. On PC it was much simpler, it was as powerful as you wanted/could afford it to be. If performance bothered you; you could just upgrade. These days it's the Xbox One fanboys who have taken to preaching about unlocked potential, because they think DX12 will allow their console to beat the PS4. As for myself, I'm hardly in a position to boast because I'm running a GF GT 730M, gaming plays a very tiny part of my life these days.


----------



## Taikugemu (Feb 4, 2015)

Who cares?


----------



## Feste (Feb 4, 2015)

Taikugemu said:


> Me neither, but i guess is the competitivity.



It's a de-stressor. Nothing like loud noises and killing someone to make you feel good and get the endorphins going. I prefer pirates though.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 4, 2015)

I don't understand employers who will never give you the light of day/an interview but will gladly
spam your inbox with meaningless bullshit advertisements about events at their business. 
Douche Canoes.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 4, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> Furries complaining about yiff is meta.



It's more than just yiff


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 4, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I don't understand why some people who play on PCs have a inner need to be super-arrogant.
> Yes the PC is a better system but does playing video games on a computer really give you an excuse to act like a member of the Nazi party?



Yes because everyone knows that console gamers are filthy peasants :V Join us.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 5, 2015)

I have a 360, PS4, Wii U, and PC (but it's broke) and that's why I find console wars/Console vs PC wars to be extremely stupid


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 5, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> It's more than just yiff



Rule34?


----------



## Ieono (Feb 5, 2015)

Why my digestive system is constantly on the fritz.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 5, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I have a 360, PS4, Wii U, and PC (but it's broke) and that's why I find console wars/Console vs PC wars to be extremely stupid



Got PS3, VITA, Wii, 3DS XL, PC, I've always found PC Elitism and the Console Wars stupid but I don't have a great deal of love for Microsoft when it comes to certain things they've done ~glares at new Tomb Raider~ ~glares at Tales of Vesperia~


----------



## ADF (Feb 5, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Got PS3, VITA, Wii, 3DS XL, PC, I've always found PC Elitism and the Console Wars stupid but I don't have a great deal of love for Microsoft when it comes to certain things they've done ~glares at new Tomb Raider~ ~glares at Tales of Vesperia~



As strange as it sounds, Microsoft was the worst thing that has happened to PC gaming. They would have done less damage if they had just done nothing, their constant interference was a frequent source of aggravation.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 5, 2015)

ADF said:


> As strange as it sounds, Microsoft was the worst thing that has happened to PC gaming. They would have done less damage if they had just done nothing, their constant interference was a frequent source of aggravation.


Please don't remind me of the horror that was Games for Windows Live... :V


----------



## ADF (Feb 5, 2015)

Kalmor said:


> Please don't remind me of the horror that was Games for Windows Live... :V



Remember when the first Xbox was in development? They went around buying up game companies left and right, companies that had produced games for PC for years were suddenly made into Xbox exclusives. Microsoft eventually closed down their PC gaming division so they could focus on Xbox, killing off 'successful' games that while they produced profits; didn't fit into Microsoft's new vision for gaming...

Even Halo, the Xbox's big name famous title, was a PC/Mac RTS that Microsoft bought up and turned into something else.

But it didn't stop there. When Vista came out it caused havoc with sound card companies because Microsoft had gutted out Window's audio API and replaced it with... you guessed it, the Xbox 360's audio API. DirectX which historically was used for PC game development, began to be redesigned in DX10 to favour porting to Xbox... Everything about Microsoft's approach to anything related to PC gaming, was filtered through Xbox lenses. Games for Windows Live of course being a particularly infamous example.

Heard what's so great about Windows 10? Other than DX12, which is being hyped as "unlocking" performance in the Xbox One, Microsoft's boasted gaming feature for Windows 10 is... The ability to stream Xbox games to your PC using your Xbox One... Because you know it's every PC gamers dream to use their high end rig to stream sub-1080p console titles to their PC, input lag and all...

The best thing that could happen for PC gaming at this moment is if Xbox was wiped off the face of the Earth... If only to stop Microsoft trying to bring Xbox and PC closer together.


----------



## Taikugemu (Feb 5, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Got PS3, VITA, Wii, 3DS XL, PC, I've always found PC Elitism and the Console Wars stupid but I don't have a great deal of love for Microsoft when it comes to certain things they've done ~glares at new Tomb Raider~ ~glares at Tales of Vesperia~



 Well, people need to feel better about themselves telling the others their option is the best and the others suck.

 And not everyone is rich like you. :v


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Feb 6, 2015)

All my life I just cannot understand the excuse of "it's against MY religion" from some Christians blocking gay marriage. 
People with tattoos are against your religion, people being Muslim and Jewish are against your religion... why aren't you trying to block those things?

It *really *feels like angry, miserable people just want other people to be as miserable as they are. :/

Also: Nintendo console master race checking in.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 6, 2015)

So one of my band's trumpets went BACK to jail recently.
Because she had a bag off weed on her at school, the thing that got her in jail in the first place.
She JUST got off parole.
After she told me that, she told me that she was going to get some weed and get high.
And then, not a week later, she got caught and arrested.
The kicker is, during marching season, she told me she was clean.

I don't understand why people do this shit. She's like, 15.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 6, 2015)

Taikugemu said:


> Well, people need to feel better about themselves telling the others their option is the best and the others suck.
> 
> And not everyone is rich like you. :v



I'm hardly rich :s these have all been acquired very slowly over the years T___T


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 6, 2015)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> All my life I just cannot understand the excuse of "it's against MY religion" from some Christians blocking gay marriage.
> People with tattoos are against your religion, people being Muslim and Jewish are against your religion... why aren't you trying to block those things?
> 
> It *really *feels like angry, miserable people just want other people to be as miserable as they are. :/



What I don't get is when they talk about how they don't want to 'support same sex marriage'. This isn't something you are either for or against.
It's perfectly possible to be neutral about it, or even kind-of-against-it but not enough to oppose it.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 6, 2015)

You not giving me money and oral sex is against my religion. 

-holds out hand and spreads legs-

Well? Get busy Miss Robinson. I ain't got all day.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 6, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> You not giving me money and oral sex is against my religion.
> 
> -holds out hand and spreads legs-
> 
> Well? Get busy Miss Robinson. I ain't got all day.



I'll do it for free :v


----------



## Gator (Feb 6, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> You not giving me money and oral sex is against my religion.
> 
> -holds out hand and spreads legs-
> 
> Well? Get busy Miss Robinson. I ain't got all day.



i'd much rather have this show up at my door than some guy with a pamphlet.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 6, 2015)

Uncle Dis said:


> i'd much rather have this show up at my door than some guy with a pamphlet.



You can't be that desperate. :V


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 6, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> You can't be that desperate. :V



Having sex with me isn't a sign of desperation. It's a sign of balls of steel and a taste for fine ass booty. 
I'll rock yer socks off you pokemon piece of shit buddy. :V


----------



## Taikugemu (Feb 6, 2015)

I don't like gurls booty.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 6, 2015)

Taikugemu said:


> I don't like gurls booty.



No but you love MY booty. 
It's like a constant rule of the universe. 
My booty defies sexuality and gender. 
It just -is- a sexual entity of its own galactic existence.


----------



## Taikugemu (Feb 6, 2015)

Oooooh, praise the booty.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 7, 2015)

People complaining about a thread that has little to no content - in the thread, no less - and continuously posting in it instead of ignoring it and letting the mods do their job. 

Seriously, guys. Seriously.

... Seriously. 

Still pretty funny, though.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 7, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> People complaining about a thread that has little to no content - in the thread, no less - and continuously posting in it instead of ignoring it and letting the mods do their job.
> 
> Seriously, guys. Seriously.
> 
> ...



Are you referring to this little gem? https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/1346891-ANYTHING-RANDOM!!!!
Seriously. We tried to calm down the OP but he just went in berserk mode and wouldn't stop posting his panic attacks 0_0


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 7, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Are you referring to this little gem? https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/1346891-ANYTHING-RANDOM!!!!
> Seriously. We tried to calm down the OP but he just went in berserk mode and wouldn't stop posting his panic attacks 0_0



I was referring to that thread, yes, but I've seen it happen on numerous forums to an extreme. Members would tear the OP apart like rabid wolves until a moderator comes in and shoots every one of them down, before skinning them and keeping their heads as trophies. 

All because the poor OP wanted to know how to change his profile picture. Just an example, but that's how it usually plays out. lol

The thread here is mostly just funny to read.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 8, 2015)

Why we have THREE threads about 'wearing tails and ears in public' currently going on in the community section.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 9, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> So one of my band's trumpets went BACK to jail recently.
> Because she had a bag off weed on her at school, the thing that got her in jail in the first place.
> She JUST got off parole.
> After she told me that, she told me that she was going to get some weed and get high.
> ...



The real question is why do they arrest a 15 y/o girl for having a bag of weed, seriously, why even put her in jail, what kind of danger to anything could she represent, it's stupid, it's retarded, the girl is not a criminal, it's person with a problem, nothing more, and putting her in jail it's not going to help anyone, at all.

Why people do drugs? Because of a lot of reasons

Why are they putting a girl in jail? Because clearly being putted in a box isolated from society is better for her than smoking a piece of plant.


----------



## Luki (Feb 9, 2015)

Seems like she refuses to learn from past experiences.
I don't know how the laws regarding this sort of thing works in Fenrir's place, but if you insist on breaking it over and over again , consequences are bound to happen.
Is it so difficult to wait for the legal age to do this stuff? She could have potentially ruined her future.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 9, 2015)

Well, weed isn't exactly legal in my state as of yet...
And I'm not sure how bad the drug laws are here but I assume they're harsher than in other states.
Even when she was on parole she was still doing it, you could tell.


----------



## Yonk (Feb 9, 2015)

The backstories of almost all homeless people


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 9, 2015)

Luki said:


> Seems like she refuses to learn from past experiences.
> I don't know how the laws regarding this sort of thing works in Fenrir's place, but if you insist on breaking it over and over again , consequences are bound to happen.
> Is it so difficult to wait for the legal age to do this stuff? She could have potentially ruined her future.



There isn't a legal age for it, waiting is not an option, and people won't just stop doing weed because of the arrest, what kind of lessons are they teaching her? Jail time can be traumatic, but not weed the only experiences that could comes out of that is ''prison suck'' ''police sucks'' ''the law is broken'', and it's because the damage is not being made by the pot but by the society who insist in condemne a 15 y/o girl.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 9, 2015)

Kitsune Cross said:


> There isn't a legal age for it, waiting is not an option, and people won't just stop doing weed because of the arrest, what kind of lessons are they teaching her? Jail time can be traumatic, but not weed the only experiences that could comes out of that is ''prison suck'' ''police sucks'' ''the law is broken'', and it's because the damage is not being made by the pot but by the society who insist in condemne a 15 y/o girl.



Jail more often than not, does destroy the person who goes in, and they come back out like the person they were condemned as, the ones who are truly rehabilitated seem to be exceptionally rare


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 9, 2015)

Yonk said:


> The backstories of almost all homeless people




You know, I've been homeless twice in my life. Neither times did I beg nor share my story for sympathy or money. Keep that in mind. The ones sharing their stories with their hands out are most likely leaving lots of incriminating facts out. The rest are busy trying to get their shit together and get back into a home.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 9, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Jail more often than not, does destroy the person who goes in, and they come back out like the person they were condemned as, the ones who are truly rehabilitated seem to be exceptionally rare



That's exactly my point, the thing with prison is that is used as a method of punishment and not as method of rehabilitation, the idea of a prison in most countrys is to be horrible nasty place to make people suffer for what they did (aka inflicting suffering into others) and the thing with potheads and drug addicts is that they are not hurting anybody but themselves and still the law criminalize and marginate thems and that's what destroy those people.


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 9, 2015)

My dog keeps leaving a single piece of kibble by me, whenever he starts eating. If I'm at the table, he leaves it by my spot. If I'm at my computer, he brings it over and sets it behind my chair. Why he do dis? I don't want it! I mean, if I leave it long enough, he comes back and eats it but like.. sometimes I step on it and then there's crushed kibble everywhere. Or it's like a little rock and it's like stepping on a fucking Lego. 
Bigby plis, staaaahp.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 9, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> My dog keeps leaving a single piece of kibble by me, whenever he starts eating. If I'm at the table, he leaves it by my spot. If I'm at my computer, he brings it over and sets it behind my chair. Why he do dis? I don't want it! I mean, if I leave it long enough, he comes back and eats it but like.. sometimes I step on it and then there's crushed kibble everywhere. Or it's like a little rock and it's like stepping on a fucking Lego.
> Bigby plis, staaaahp.



Maybe he thinks he's bringing you a present? :3 I would say if at any point you have like a snack or food In general, maybe he's trying to go "If I give you this, will you give me some of your tasty treat?" ....least thats what my dog loves to do ¬___¬


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 9, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Maybe he thinks he's bringing you a present? :3 I would say if at any point you have like a snack or food In general, maybe he's trying to go "If I give you this, will you give me some of your tasty treat?" ....least thats what my dog loves to do ¬___¬



Kinda like how cats bring you dead mice or birds


----------



## 1000bluntz (Feb 9, 2015)

Kitsune Cross said:


> The real question is why do they arrest a 15 y/o girl for having a bag of weed, seriously, why even put her in jail, what kind of danger to anything could she represent, it's stupid, it's retarded, the girl is not a criminal, it's person with a problem, nothing more, and putting her in jail it's not going to help anyone, at all.
> 
> Why people do drugs? Because of a lot of reasons
> 
> Why are they putting a girl in jail? Because clearly being putted in a box isolated from society is better for her than smoking a piece of plant.


The US prison system is an enterprise, they profit off of each inmate AND get free labor off of them. The drug laws give them reason to arrest you and then you're property of the state


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 9, 2015)

Hypnotoad. And why I should give all glory to him.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 9, 2015)

1000bluntz said:


> The US prison system is an enterprise, they profit off of each inmate AND get free labor off of them. The drug laws give them reason to arrest you and then you're property of the state



Is that a thing? Doesn't it cost like a shitton of money to run a prison?

_____

So, I did a research on this, and it seems to be true, fuck this shit, I'm so done with this


----------



## Feste (Feb 9, 2015)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Is that a thing? Doesn't it cost like a shitton of money to run a prison?
> 
> _____
> 
> So, I did a research on this, and it seems to be true, fuck this shit, I'm so done with this



Yeah, I think the US has one of the highest incarceration rates in the world (I think it's now a fourth of the population?). Main issue, other than racial-tinted laws (look at cocaine vs crack, it's crazy how little crack you need compared to coke to get the same conviction) is the privatization of jails. Judges will actually get paid to put people in prison, and the jails are shit holes since they're trying to make a profit off of it. It's pretty sickening, yeah, although not as bad as most countries.


----------



## Lactopi (Feb 10, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> My dog keeps leaving a single piece of kibble by me, whenever he starts eating. If I'm at the table, he leaves it by my spot. If I'm at my computer, he brings it over and sets it behind my chair. Why he do dis? I don't want it! I mean, if I leave it long enough, he comes back and eats it but like.. sometimes I step on it and then there's crushed kibble everywhere. Or it's like a little rock and it's like stepping on a fucking Lego.
> Bigby plis, staaaahp.



That sounds really irritating. And then I'm sure he doesn't clean up the mess? =P

But animals are funny like that. My cat once left a spit-covered flower leaf next to my laptop. It was really gross.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 10, 2015)

Kitsune Cross said:


> So, I did a research on this, and it seems to be true, fuck this shit, I'm so done with this



 You know the issue has hit maddening levels when godamn Sesame Street has to address it.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 10, 2015)

Things like this. Why? Probably NSFW, welcome to the future


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 10, 2015)

Mayonnaise said:


> Things like this. Why? Probably NSFW, welcome to the future


  I bet my ass many people legit want this. Furs in particular. I should learn to model the characters now so I can rake in the dosh from the horny retards.


----------



## Luki (Feb 10, 2015)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I bet my ass many people legit want this. Furs in particular. I should learn to model the characters now so I can rake in the dosh from the horny retards.


I've got a friend who would most definitely want this.
He's not a fur at all, but he's the kind of guy who buys this.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Feb 11, 2015)

People who just have to portray themselves as asses online. I wonder what they are compensating for...


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 11, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> People who just have to portray themselves as asses online. I wonder what they are compensating for...



Because it's fun. You can trust me, I'm an expert.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Feb 11, 2015)

Ha. Ok.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 11, 2015)

Haha, I've always wondered why "dicks" and "assholes" became insults. So many sexual and taboo body parts are used as pejoratives....


----------



## Taikugemu (Feb 12, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck14LKBI9GM

(NSFW-ish)


----------



## Kleric (Feb 12, 2015)

The Human race.


----------



## BadRoy (Feb 12, 2015)

I don't understand people commissioning stories when they already know every single plot point they want hit and how it should go.


----------



## Indigo Faux (Feb 12, 2015)

Men.

Edit: Going to elaborate.

How can a lot of men just be so laid back and relaxed all the time?


----------



## Kleric (Feb 12, 2015)

Indigo Faux said:


> Men.
> 
> Edit: Going to elaborate.
> 
> How can a lot of men just be so laid back and relaxed all the time?


It's all a lie. Underneath our blank-slate faces, we are a storage unit of loud unboxed emotions that society expects us not to express because it would be... unmanly. :|


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 12, 2015)

Kleric said:


> It's all a lie. Underneath our blank-slate faces, we are a storage unit of loud unboxed emotions that society expects us not to express because it would be... unmanly. :|



This. This. This. 

This.


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 12, 2015)

When a woman cries, she's openly expressing her emotions in a beautiful, poetic way. 
When a man cries, he's being a pussy/faggot/blahblah. 
Or some shit like that.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 12, 2015)

Members I don't even know sending me friend requests.


----------



## Kleric (Feb 12, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> When a woman cries, she's openly expressing her emotions in a beautiful, poetic way.
> When a man cries, he's being a pussy/faggot/blahblah.
> Or some shit like that.


I surely hate being called a blahblah when I cry.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 12, 2015)

Women cry to not cuss
men cuss to not cry


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 12, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Women cry to not cuss
> men cuss to not cry



Neither of those fit me.


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 12, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I surely hate being called a blahblah when I cry.


You know what I was getting at. :\


----------



## Atemis (Feb 12, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Members I don't even know sending me friend requests.


Do you feel _popufur_ yet?


----------



## Kleric (Feb 12, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> You know what I was getting at. :\


Haha, I know ChuChu. My humor involves me taking things more literally than they were intended, for which I then laugh at my own joke alone. â˜º


----------



## Indigo Faux (Feb 12, 2015)

But, they should cry with me. ;~;

Also, another thing I don't understand:

Babies.
WHY DO PEOPLE LIKE THEM SO MUCH? >:c

(I think they're ugly and gross. Everyone has their own opinion, I know, but ughhhhhhhh.)


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 12, 2015)

I get in trouble that way.




Chuchi said:


> When a man cries, he's being a pussy/faggot/blahblah.
> Or some shit like that.



"Why you big calf!"


----------



## Kleric (Feb 12, 2015)

Indigo Faux said:


> But, they should cry with me. ;~;


I will cry with you... in a platonic fashion. :cry:


----------



## Indigo Faux (Feb 12, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I will cry with you... in a platonic fashion. :cry:



I can accept that.


----------



## Atemis (Feb 13, 2015)

The E621 comment section. It's crazy that a glorified furry porn site has more mature and insightful discussion than political and news websites.
I mean you can see people discussing the meaning of life in the comments of a butt-vore pic.

It's just really weird to see people discussing porn fetish art as if they were drinking tea together.

Edit: Also WTF is F-list, just some sex RP server?


----------



## -Sliqq- (Feb 13, 2015)

Atemis said:


> It's just really weird to see people discussing porn fetish art as if they were drinking tea together.



If you see my homie XxFRoSTxX Tell him I said wassup!


----------



## Ieono (Feb 13, 2015)

Why so many people are so afraid of talking to other people.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 13, 2015)

Indigo Faux said:


> But, they should cry with me. ;~;



us mans reserve our tears for manly things, such as our fallen battle-brothers, the deaths of our old-aged martial arts masters, or when our family members are murdered by gun-toting bad guys.

but we embrace pain and burn it as fuel for our journey of vigilante justice and bloodshed

see it in theatres next summer


----------



## Feste (Feb 13, 2015)

Indigo Faux said:


> But, they should cry with me. ;~;



I wonder if I can still cry sometimes. I've seen some heavy shit that should make me, but I have a pretty stone cold face. I think I prefer it this way though, I'm not really sure it's so good at least for me to show too much emotion.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 13, 2015)

Atemis said:


> The E621 comment section. It's crazy that a glorified furry porn site has more mature and insightful discussion than political and news websites.
> I mean you can see people discussing the meaning of life in the comments of a butt-vore pic.
> 
> It's just really weird to see people discussing porn fetish art as if they were drinking tea together.
> ...



You can find some strange things on the internet


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Feb 14, 2015)

I don't understand people who drink for hours on end only to get sevearly sick and do it all over again.


----------



## Nyor (Feb 14, 2015)

I don't understand how people can be so close minded in this day and age. But I guess that is the worst thing about the human race, we like to destroy each other.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 14, 2015)

Nyor said:


> I don't understand how people can be so close minded in this day and age. But I guess that is the worst thing about the human race, we like to destroy each other.



Closed minded about which things?


----------



## Nyor (Feb 14, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> Closed minded about which things?


Hmm well stuff like lgbtq rights which is a huge issue, racism which is still a thing sadly, Religion, thing like that. Just a few things that I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Misomie (Feb 15, 2015)

My dog's logic when left alone. Today he chewed up the box for a New 3DS XL, threw a cardboard box on the ground, and bit a game case just once (one tooth mark on the front, scratch on the back). The weird thing he did? Removed a 3ds from a protective sleeve and pulled pliars from their case (which had velcro straps holdung them in). Didn't harm these objects at all. My boyfriend thought that a pillow would protect such objects cause he was too lazy to put them away. I knew better so I put my stuff away so nothing of mine was harmed. : P


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 15, 2015)

Why Netflix chopped down Top Gear from Seasons 2-20 to seasons 16-19. Wtf?! I'm fed up with Netflix and their stupid shit. I'm going to cancel it and sign up for Hulu Plus. Seriously Netflix, go fuck yourselves and your shit ass selections.

And screw your "newly added" emails. Its just a bunch of stuff you removed months before and re-added.



Misomie said:


> My dog's logic when left alone. Today he chewed up the box for a New 3DS XL, threw a cardboard box on the ground, and bit a game case just once (one tooth mark on the front, scratch on the back). The weird thing he did? Removed a 3ds from a protective sleeve and pulled pliars from their case (which had velcro straps holdung them in). Didn't harm these objects at all. My boyfriend thought that a pillow would protect such objects cause he was too lazy to put them away. I knew better so I put my stuff away so nothing of mine was harmed. : P



One of our huskies ate the shit out of a bunch of my records and the sleeves they were in. Thankfully they are easily replaceable. Now I gotta spend another $60 on another hard shelled record case. But goddamn after a hard days work and a long drive home through traffic, that was the last thing I needed to find and clean up when I got home.


----------



## Adassai (Feb 16, 2015)

Maybe I can help? I drink for hours on end because I'm afraid of being sober. While being drunk, I forget about how much I hate myself in a warm glow of alcohol-induced bliss. But then I get afraid when I'm drinking. What if I don't drink enough and then I start to sober up? So I get a little more drunk. But what if that's not enough, either? So then I have to drink a little more. And then, because alcohol delays in the time you drink it and the time it starts to work, by the time I realise I'm too drunk, it's too late, and I'm praying to the porcelain gods. So that's how people can drink for hours on end only to get severely sick and do it all over again the next day


----------



## Taikugemu (Feb 16, 2015)

"Heterophobia."


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 16, 2015)

Taikugemu said:


> "Heterophobia."



Damn Heteros filling up the world with people!


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 16, 2015)

I don't understand bronies. I have no problem with them, I just struggle to grasp the appeal of a show designed for 6 year old girls.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm in that furry part of the internet. It is awful. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utJVuJiykuA
[nsfw?]

I stopped listening to another of his songs when the word 'Paedophilia' appeared in the lyrics.


----------



## Atemis (Feb 16, 2015)

About a year ago I posted a picture of myself onto a subreddit, the topic was about BDD (Body Dismorphic Disorder.)
Today I received a message from a throw away account. He said he'd seen my picture thought I was cute and he'd be in Dallas for a few days and that he really wanted to give me a blow job. He acknowledged that I never once said I wanted a blow job or was bicurious, but it's ok since I have BDD and he thinks it will make me feel better about myself. Also he's a 30 year old white male, I don't know why he included that.
I can't understand how anybody in their right mind would think that it is socially acceptable to offer a stranger a blow job, but even worse he tried to use my insecurities as an excuse for why I should let him molest me, what a fucking psycho.


----------



## Chellehound (Feb 16, 2015)

That's hilariously awful. Reminds me of one time an ex-friend asked *my boyfriend* if I'd give him, the friend, a blowjob. Just... ugh.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 16, 2015)

Atemis said:


> About a year ago I posted a picture of myself onto a subreddit, the topic was about BDD (Body Dismorphic Disorder.)
> Today I received a message from a throw away account. He said he'd seen my picture thought I was cute and he'd be in Dallas for a few days and that he really wanted to give me a blow job. He acknowledged that I never once said I wanted a blow job or was bicurious, but it's ok since I have BDD and he thinks it will make me feel better about myself. Also he's a 30 year old white male, I don't know why he included that.
> I can't understand how anybody in their right mind would think that it is socially acceptable to offer a stranger a blow job, but even worse he tried to use my insecurities as an excuse for why I should let him molest me, what a fucking psycho.



I'm very bold sexually and hit on literally everybody I talk to
I have social anxiety disorder and don't socialize with people otherwise. I barely speak IRL and avoid any and all places where there will be people (aside from Tim Hortons)
maybe there's a reason people like getting with strangers.


----------



## Atemis (Feb 16, 2015)

Chellehound said:


> That's hilariously awful. Reminds me of one time an ex-friend asked *my boyfriend* if I'd give him, the friend, a blowjob. Just... ugh.


I can't even imagine the level of cringe...



			
				Volkodav said:
			
		

> I'm very bold sexually and hit on literally everybody I talk to
> I have social anxiety disorder and don't socialize with people otherwise. I barely speak IRL and avoid any and all places where there will be people (aside from Tim Hortons)
> maybe there's a reason people like getting with strangers.


That doesn't make him any less of a creep.

Also here is the message in all it's cringey glory: 


> I know this is totally random, but I'm visiting Dallas on Friday for 4 days for work and thought I'd just give it a shot. Have you ever considered letting a guy give you a blowjob? All you'd do is lie back and enjoy it.
> I know you haven't posted anything asking for something like that (which is part of the appeal for me), but I'm fairly certain I'd blow your mind. I'm in my 30's, white, successful, down to earth, normal, etc.
> I saw your posts on [obscure subreddit] and about BDD, and I think you're hot, so this should be a nice ego boost (in addition to feeling amazing). If you don't have any experience with it, I can go super slow so that you're comfortable the whole time.


----------



## Chellehound (Feb 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> maybe there's a reason people like getting with strangers





Atemis said:


> a fucking psycho


----------



## Chellehound (Feb 16, 2015)

Atemis said:


> Also here is the message in all it's cringey glory:



This is how people end up in other people's refrigerators.

Edit: Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 16, 2015)

I'd let him give me a bj


----------



## Atemis (Feb 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I'd let him give me a bj


Send me an address and i'll point him in your direction.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 16, 2015)

Atemis said:


> Send me an address and i'll point him in your direction.


If he's finding his own transportation and he's got a hotel, sure
Also tell him to give me money, I'm not cheap

The only person who would turn down a blowjob offer from a stranger is a plebe or a homasexual.


----------



## Atemis (Feb 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> If he's finding his own transportation and he's got a hotel, sure
> Also tell him to give me money, I'm not cheap
> 
> The only person who would turn down a blowjob offer from a stranger is a plebe or a homasexual.


Please, plebs are the ones who give blow jobs. However my dick requires a mouth of noble ancestry.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 16, 2015)

Atemis said:


> Please, plebs are the ones who give blow jobs. However my dick requires a mouth of noble ancestry.


Plebes are the ones who give them and the ones who deny them
What are you, a gay?
What's wrong with having a dude suck your dick?
Are you a faggot or something_???????_
imjk


----------



## Atemis (Feb 16, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Plebes are the ones who give them and the ones who deny them
> What are you, a gay?
> What's wrong with having a dude suck your dick?
> Are you a faggot or something_???????_
> imjk


You got me, I didn't want that guy to suck my dick because i'm actually into men.

It's not so much the offer, i'm more offended that he tried to exploit a social disorder for sexual pleasure.


----------



## Chellehound (Feb 16, 2015)

Wait wait wait

He said nothing about balls touching, so where is all this gay talk coming from?


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 16, 2015)

Atemis said:


> It's not so much the offer, i'm more offended that he tried to exploit a social disorder for sexual pleasure.


Yeah that's really fucked up and not cool



Chellehound said:


> Wait wait wait
> 
> He said nothing about balls touching, so where is all this gay talk coming from?



Only a queer would reject a blowjob offer from another guy
The reason being that a straight dude like me would take a blowjob offer from anyone regardless of gender because I'm a straight dude and we like to bang and be balls deep like all the time bruh


----------



## Chellehound (Feb 16, 2015)

Yes, something something vikings fucking other dudes something

Carry on


----------



## Atemis (Feb 16, 2015)

Chellehound said:


> Yes, something something vikings fucking other dudes something
> 
> Carry on


The Vikings were masculine as shit, it's understandable that they mistake foreign feminine men for women.
shit if I was a Viking I'd let that guy blow me.

edit: also that guy must have gone through my entire post history to find out where I live, don't even know how he found the original post in the first place.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm warning you, this guy seems like a stalker, and you may want to stay clear of him.


----------



## Atemis (Feb 16, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> I'm warning you, this guy seems like a stalker, and you may want to stay clear of him.


My guess is he's just some married closeted dude that likes to try and indulge in his gay sexual fantasies when on business trips, i'm sure he is mostly harmless.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 16, 2015)

I wonder if he can suck a golfball through a garden hose.

But considering how huge Dallas/Fort Worth is, he is unlikely to find you unless you give him your address


----------



## Atemis (Feb 16, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I wonder if he can suck a golfball through a garden hose.
> 
> But considering how huge Dallas/Fort Worth is, he is unlikely to find you unless you give him your address


Well if he knows what city i'm in then he knows what university I attend, though I live at a rather populated university, and I will be at furry fiesta for most of that weekend so he won't find me.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 16, 2015)

So what is your plan if you do meet him?

but again, from the hundreds of times that I been to the Metroplex (my aunt lives near Arlington), you will be long gone by the time he gets through traffic


----------



## Atemis (Feb 16, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> So what is your plan if you do meet him?


Well I guess I'll be getting a free blow job.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 17, 2015)

I haven't been able to stop farting for the last five minutes, all I did was drink a coke


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 17, 2015)

That's okay, I found out on Friday that Dunkin Donuts' cookie dough donuts make me super gassy. I have no clue why, as their other donuts are fine.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 17, 2015)

Atemis said:


> My guess is he's just some married closeted dude that likes to try and indulge in his gay sexual fantasies when on business trips, i'm sure he is mostly harmless.



Id say.... 20-30% of anon gay hookups are by closeted straight men who are probably married. The rest are gay
now when it comes to guys looking for pre op trans women.... that's a niche and based on what I've been told by an old friend, maybe... 70% of anon sex requests are those same types of men


----------



## Ieono (Feb 17, 2015)

People that are obsessed with war and assault weapons, who aren't actually in the military or have taken part in any combat. It's like....what? 

Also, people that feel the need to share all their sexual business. What makes them think anyone cares about it? Especially when they are ugly. Then it's like "BARF!"


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 17, 2015)

Ieono said:


> People that are obsessed with war and assault weapons, who aren't actually in the military or have taken part in any combat. It's like....what?



Ever heard of dreams?


----------



## Pyper (Feb 17, 2015)

Ieono said:


> People that are obsessed with war and assault weapons, who aren't actually in the military or have taken part in any combat.



War has been a glorified event throughout time. Pretty much, if you aren't obsessed with rifles and that sorts then you are considered a pussy. I have no personal interest in weapons and anything of war, not because I am scared of it but because I just really don't care.

Going off of what I said, I don't understand how people can judge how much of a man your are based on what you like. I find it really annoying because not everyone likes the same stuff.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 17, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> Ever heard of dreams?



Is it a dream when someone has no intention of ever actually being part of a war, or ever really using those weapons? Sounds more like an over-glorified fantasy to me. 

But hey, I'm a super-judgmental prick~!


----------



## Atemis (Feb 17, 2015)

War is glory, it is the stuff of legends. 



			
				Volkodav said:
			
		

> Id say.... 20-30% of anon gay hookups are by closeted straight men who are probably married. The rest are gay
> now when it comes to guys looking for pre op trans women.... that's a niche and based on what I've been told by an old friend, maybe... 70% of anon sex requests are those same types of men


Are you saying that I look like a trans women?


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 17, 2015)

Atemis said:


> War is glory, it is the stuff of legends.
> 
> 
> Are you saying that I look like a trans women?


Uhhhhhhhhh
I thought you were implying you're trans?

"About a year ago I posted a picture of myself onto a subreddit, the topic was about BDD (Body Dismorphic Disorder.)"


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 17, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Uhhhhhhhhh
> I thought you were implying you're trans?
> 
> "About a year ago I posted a picture of myself onto a subreddit, the topic was about BDD (Body Dismorphic Disorder.)"



He meant hydrocephalus.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 17, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> He meant hydrocephalus.



How is that Body Dysmorphic Disorder?


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 17, 2015)

It's sexy but he thinks that it's not.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 17, 2015)

I think youre sexy


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 17, 2015)

As hell.


----------



## Atemis (Feb 17, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> How is that Body Dysmorphic Disorder?


BDD is the obsession with ones own physical flaws, it doesn't necesarily mean trans.


			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> *Body dysmorphic disorder (also known as BDD, body dysmorphia, dysmorphic syndrome, or dysmorphophobia), is a disorder that involves belief that one's own appearance is unusually defective and is worthy of being hidden or fixed.[SUP][1][/SUP] This belief manifests in thoughts that many times are pervasive and intrusive*


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 17, 2015)

Ohhhh, sorry. I've only ever heard it in reference to being trans


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 17, 2015)

I don't understand why firefox can't display pound signs.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 17, 2015)

Ieono said:


> People that are obsessed with war and assault weapons, who aren't actually in the military or have taken part in any combat. It's like....what?



You may as well ask why people are interested in medieval history, or planes and trains.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 17, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> You may as well ask why people are interested in medieval history, or planes and trains.



That's where you're wrong. I took part in way lots of medieval history.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 17, 2015)

Listen to Sabaton and come back. You will realize just how war can be appealing.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 17, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> That's where you're wrong. I took part in way lots of medieval history.



But you didn't besiege a medieval castle did you?


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 17, 2015)

Sabaton? Get real


----------



## Ieono (Feb 17, 2015)

Looooossseeerrrrzsssssszzzzz


----------



## Feste (Feb 17, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> That's where you're wrong. I took part in way lots of medieval history.



Lemme guess, you're Vortipore? You naughty naughty man


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 19, 2015)

Why the team speak thread gets to be a sticky but the FA comics thread does not


----------



## arcticross fox (Feb 19, 2015)

handerpants
vore
people who talk fast
perfectionist
mst memes
people who think newer is always better
vest
confusion
short list


----------



## jorinda (Feb 19, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Is it a dream when someone has no intention of ever actually being part of a war, or ever really using those weapons? Sounds more like an over-glorified fantasy to me.
> 
> But hey, I'm a super-judgmental prick~!





Schwimmwagen said:


> You may as well ask why people are interested in medieval history



I guess that is indeed similar. War or medieval times, both can sound interesting when watched from far away. In reality, both pretty much sucks. Hunger and pain and fear and people dying. 


Related to the war thing: I don't get why people wear camouflage for party outfits. It looks plain dumb.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 19, 2015)

Don't understand why my dog loves to spend hours and hours curled up on my bed, being in my general presence, when most of the time she prefers to be cuddled up with my mum, but if she's ever been shouted at or told off she'll always run to me and cuddle into me, I have to wonder what my dog considers me in terms of the "pack mentality"


----------



## Pyper (Feb 19, 2015)

I don't understand why my coworkers decide to put every bottle of water that we have into an ice chest full of ice at this time of year. It gets below freezing and they won't leave out any waters to keep at a good drinkable temperature no matter how many times I tell them to.


----------



## ZettaBit (Feb 19, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Why the team speak thread gets to be a sticky but the FA comics thread does not


Well, the TS thread is an actual topic for discussion for forum members via VOIP, whereas the comic thread is a collaboration of art snippets. That is kind of like saying: 'I don't understand why the comic thread is not in the Comics and Publications sub forum.'


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 19, 2015)

Also comic thread is active enough to where its basically a pseudo-sticky


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 19, 2015)

ZettaBit said:


> Well, the TS thread is an actual topic for discussion for forum members via VOIP, whereas the comic thread is a collaboration of art snippets. That is kind of like saying: 'I don't understand why the comic thread is not in the Comics and Publications sub forum.'


I forgot, I'm just a filthy comic peasant. Forgive me.


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 19, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> I forgot, I'm just a filthy comic *peasant*. Forgive me.



That's right. You're a peasant. :V

You're all peasants. :V

Bask in my royal presence.


----------



## Kazolas (Feb 19, 2015)

I don't understand how I became Funky's peasant.
But in the words of the great Kinharia, being Funky's peasant is okay with me~


----------



## ZettaBit (Feb 19, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> I forgot, I'm just a filthy comic peasant. Forgive me.


You forget your place! Go back to your necromancy :V


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 19, 2015)

*pushes chest forward and sun rays reflect off of it*

My royal glory radiates upon thee!


----------



## UrsusArtist (Feb 19, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> I forgot, I'm just a filthy comic peasant. Forgive me.



Really, dude?


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 19, 2015)

UrsusArtist said:


> Really, dude?



Cmon. You should know me by now. It was a lame attempt at humor.


----------



## UrsusArtist (Feb 19, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Cmon. You should know me by now. It was a lame attempt at humor.



I just wish that things weren't so tense and negative around here lately. My apologies for not seeing the joke.


----------



## Kinare (Feb 19, 2015)

I don't understand the normal thought processes of humans. As an example: How does one _not_ overthink things? Where do the extra "fucks given" go if you don't give any out, or only a couple? Why aren't more people concerned that a tiny detail might be missed, eventually leading to catastrophic events? Even I am aware that sounds a tad dramatic, but also totally possible. <<


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 19, 2015)

ZettaBit said:


> Well, the TS thread is an actual topic for discussion for forum members via VOIP, whereas the comic thread is a collaboration of art snippets. That is kind of like saying: 'I don't understand why the comic thread is not in the Comics and Publications sub forum.'



The way I look at it stickies are for big deals, and comics are big deals. On the other hand, like Funky says, it seems to maintain it's own spot.

Also I think the team speak was a great idea, great enough that I would help pay for upkeep. I've only been on once, but I did have fun listening to guys talk and saying "yeah".

Also, I have no idea what I'm doing wrong in the comic thread and I really wish someone would tell me. I am just a newbie at this stuff.


----------



## ZettaBit (Feb 19, 2015)

Forgive my prior posts, but I fail to understand why there seems to be this rift growing between the forum members. Coming from someone who has spent a large amount of time in the comic thread, hell even compiled a huge amount of the works submitted there, it seems a bit petty to be bickering over what should and should not be allowed therein. I understand that there are those who cannot participate in TS, and I can see the issues that that may cause. On the other side of that, there are those that are a major influence within the comics thread that also participate in TS. I just don't get it. That is all.


----------



## jorinda (Feb 20, 2015)

Kinare said:


> I don't understand the normal thought processes of humans. As an example: How does one _not_ overthink things? Where do the extra "fucks given" go if you don't give any out, or only a couple? Why aren't more people concerned that a tiny detail might be missed, eventually leading to catastrophic events? Even I am aware that sounds a tad dramatic, but also totally possible. <<



I did that for years. Then I realized I cannot take care of every small detail. So I just decide based on what I know, and if it turns out that the result sucks, I have to find a way to deal with it. 
So far, the amount of things I fucked up hasn't changed. Seems like my past overthinking was useless and a waste of energy.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 20, 2015)

Kazolas said:


> I don't understand how I became Funky's peasant.
> But in the words of the great Kinharia, being Funky's peasant is okay with me~




Nothing wrong with peasants...remember: the nobility is usually the first ones killed in a revolution


----------



## Pyper (Feb 20, 2015)

I don't understand how one can get any joy from molesting a child. How can they experience that kind of happiness with something like that? Knowing that the kid is going to grow up and never forget that sort of messed up shit. No matter how much time passes, it is not a memory that can be erased...why am I even posting this stuff?


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 20, 2015)

Thats the exact reason people commit any sort of sex abuse


----------



## Knuxstar (Feb 20, 2015)

The human need for being right all the time...seriously i just cant understand why we cant just agree to disagree during an argument and go on with our lives in every situation... this also ties in with me not understanding war, battles, fistfights and so on I feel like such a child on this post


----------



## jtrekkie (Feb 20, 2015)

There are people who delude themselves into thinking they do no harm. There are people who do not care. There are in the world people who only enjoy inflicting pain. Who, for some reason, need to destroy.

It's worth noting that something like 60% of child molesters were themselves molested.


----------



## TyDye (Feb 22, 2015)

The way other people think. Never have, never will.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 22, 2015)

Why I wanna do improv to a 15 minute song


----------



## Ieono (Feb 22, 2015)

How easily people dehumanize one another. It's especially crazy when it is done over differences in relatively benign opinions.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 23, 2015)

Ieono said:


> How easily people dehumanize one another. It's especially crazy when it is done over differences in relatively benign opinions.



Anyone who does that shouldn't be considered human.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 23, 2015)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Anyone who does that shouldn't be considered human.



;3 I like your style.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 23, 2015)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Anyone who does that shouldn't be considered human.



Ha....ha.....ha...........*yawn*


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 23, 2015)

Why I'm so terrified to ask my girlfriend to be my date to AC. I want to ask...but for some reason I'm terrified of the possible outcomes and I keep chickening out of it.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm a member of another forum that has problems with spambots, they are almost always trying to get you to buy fake passports and a drug that supposedly better than the one advertised last week. 

what I don't understand is the spambots that just post a random string of words that make zero sense. Some of them are so random, they look like they were created by torturing an Ouija board


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Feb 23, 2015)

Why do people like _searing, scalding-hot _showers so much? I mean yeah, a warm/hot shower is cool and all but when it hurts to even stand in the spray you're kinda overdoing it imo. (I dunno, maybe I'm just a sissy when it comes to pain...)


----------



## TyDye (Feb 23, 2015)

Percy-Lyn said:


> Why do people like _searing, scalding-hot _showers so much? I mean yeah, a warm/hot shower is cool and all but when it hurts to even stand in the spray you're kinda overdoing it imo. (I dunno, maybe I'm just a sissy when it comes to pain...)


We like to get _real_ warm in the shower ( Í¡Â° ÍœÊ– Í¡Â°)


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 23, 2015)

How a relationship of 2 years and 8 months can suddenly end on my birthday, with no real warning that things where bad enough to have a physical fight. I thought that I'd done the right things to help her be happy, but I guess there wasn't enough sacrifice on my end, and that's the way it's going to be.


----------



## Fatchaos (Feb 23, 2015)

Percy-Lyn said:


> Why do people like _searing, scalding-hot _showers so much? I mean yeah, a warm/hot shower is cool and all but when it hurts to even stand in the spray you're kinda overdoing it imo. (I dunno, maybe I'm just a sissy when it comes to pain...)


You obviously are not a sauna person then. n.=.n
Also pain has nothing to do with it. If you are in pain you are doing it wrong D:

I don't understand why teens have the urge to drive like total a-holes in roads that children go around in. How does that make you cool?
( Note I have never been a cool kid. Because being cool to me looked like being a retard. )


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 23, 2015)

Punnchy said:


> How a relationship of 2 years and 8 months can suddenly end on my birthday, with no real warning that things where bad enough to have a physical fight. I thought that I'd done the right things to help her be happy, but I guess there wasn't enough sacrifice on my end, and that's the way it's going to be.



That sucks man :c


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 23, 2015)

super hot showers dry my skin right out until it's fucking flaking off it's so dry


----------



## Feste (Feb 24, 2015)

I've been feeling a lot of emotional extremes lately. A lot of it is tied to my hope that this girl I'm dating works out and my fear it won't, but I'm still surprised how seriously fucked up I've been feeling lately.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Feb 24, 2015)

I don't understand how I have allergic reactions to strawberries when I used to eat them all the time


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 24, 2015)

Why my physics finals have to be every three weeks from 7:00 to 9:00 pm on a Monday night.


----------



## jorinda (Feb 24, 2015)

I am confused everytime someone answers a compliment with "Why thank you". If I say I love your art/fursuit/hairdo/photography skills/.... just say thank you. Don't ask me why.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 24, 2015)

Uh... "Why thank you" isn't really asking "why". It's just a quirky English phrase. "Why, thank you!" Is different from "Why? Thank you."


Also if they want to know why then it's probably cause they're insecure about their works. 
I know I am.


----------



## MaximizedNOVA (Feb 24, 2015)

Babyfurs and Diaperfurs. 

 I just don't get where the fetish for babies with furs come from. Is it because people like fur and think babies are cute? 

Based on my experience, they don't particularly mix well.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 24, 2015)

Having a fetish for babyfurs is treading a fine line


----------



## Half-Note (Feb 24, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Uh... "Why thank you" isn't really asking "why". It's just a quirky English phrase. "Why, thank you!" Is different from "Why? Thank you."
> 
> 
> Also if they want to know why then it's probably cause they're insecure about their works.
> I know I am.


Why? I don't think you are. 

Huehuehue, see what I did there? :3


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 24, 2015)

I know a babyfur and he's sweet and rather mature and doesn't let it rule his life.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 24, 2015)

I don't understand how Lego Movie did not get nominated for an Oscar, considering it is the best animated film of 2014. I'm sorry, but How to Train Your Dragon 2 didn't even come close, and thee only film worth challenging was Big Hero 6. The Lego Movie would have been a worthy contender.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 24, 2015)

The Lego Movie is MILES better than Frozen


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 24, 2015)

Why people use the term "curvy" to describe BBWs.

Where does that leave us slim and curvy people?

Can't the BBWs just use some other word to take pride in their shape? =(


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 24, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> The Lego Movie is MILES better than Frozen



Both of those movies sucked


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 24, 2015)

frozen was atrocious


----------



## Zirco (Feb 24, 2015)

The weird fetish's furries have

why does FA have no blacklist filtering and strict tagging rules

complex maths


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Feb 24, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Both of those movies sucked



*gasps* lego movie was awesome!....no pun intended


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 24, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Why people use the term "curvy" to describe BBWs.
> 
> Where does that leave us slim and curvy people?
> 
> Can't the BBWs just use some other word to take pride in their shape? =(



Because they aren't well-read enough to know to use 'voluptuous?' <:


----------



## Hewge (Feb 24, 2015)

Everything Is Awesome was my jam ;v


----------



## Amethiste (Feb 24, 2015)

Yiffers who think they need to be very visible about it.
Could car less about the ones who keep their private activities private.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 25, 2015)

One of the things that I learned when I became a furry is how cruel people can be to each other over extremely trivial reasons. I mean, you may not like seeing NSFW art but is that really worth releasing chlorine gas at a con over.

I bet you a million bucks if this attempted mass murder occurred at a different place (like a sports event) the media would be going nuts over it for months


----------



## Amethiste (Feb 25, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> One of the things that I learned when I became a furry is how cruel people can be to each other over extremely trivial reasons. I mean, you may not like seeing NSFW art but is that really worth releasing chlorine gas at a con over.
> 
> I bet you a million bucks if this attempted mass murder occurred at a different place (like a sports event) the media would be going nuts over it for months



+1


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Feb 25, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> One of the things that I learned when I became a furry is how cruel people can be to each other over extremely trivial reasons. I mean, you may not like seeing NSFW art but is that really worth releasing chlorine gas at a con over.
> 
> I bet you a million bucks if this attempted mass murder occurred at a different place (like a sports event) the media would be going nuts over it for months



Wait...that happened???


----------



## Appalachia (Feb 25, 2015)

Two things:
-The ongoing obsession with MLP. I simply cannot fathom it and I kinda wish it would die down just a tad.

-Modern art. I like squiggly colored lines and shapes as much as anyone, what I don't like is praising those squiggly lines and shapes above art that takes genuine time, skill, and dedication to make.


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 25, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> I don't understand how Lego Movie did not get nominated for an Oscar, considering it is the best animated film of 2014. I'm sorry, but How to Train Your Dragon 2 didn't even come close, and thee only film worth challenging was Big Hero 6. The Lego Movie would have been a worthy contender.



It may have something to do with all the parodie that the movie had in it, not sure though.



Volkodav said:


> frozen was atrocious


Let it go.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 26, 2015)

How I require such little sleep. I literally sleep 3 or 4 hours a day. I don't consume caffeine or anything. I love staying up all night far more than I like sleeping, I guess.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 26, 2015)

I don't feel like sleeping, I'm tired and I know it fucking kills me, but I just can't sleep


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 26, 2015)

People who honestly get upset about silly things that should be an annoyance at worst.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 26, 2015)

Why the winter man requires you to eat a pound of hair per year just so he can appear :/


----------



## Ieono (Feb 26, 2015)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> People who honestly get upset about silly things that should be an annoyance at worst.



Some people are quite sensitive souls. You kind of condition yourself to react strongly to things when you've been doing so for most of your life. You can also actually enjoy overreacting to things, as well. In my case, overreacting to things actually feels good. 

Also, just because other people think that it is silly to them, doesn't mean that it is to others. I feel one of the biggest problems with many people is that they basically refuse to care about or "try on" other people's perspectives. I am guilty of the same thing, but I suppose we are all hypocritical in some way.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm an overreactor, my emotions tend to be on full whack all the time. I do not really enjoy overreacting to things though. >.<
I don't like it either when people trivialise other people's hang ups, I try not to do it myself. But hypocrasy can't be avoided altogether.


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm quite an overreactor as well or I read way too much into something and see all the negative sides of it, even if the positive aspects of it is glaring and punching me in the face, I just can't see it, I break down crying quite easily, and its not even because I'm overly unhappy or sad or upset, I just need to actively let the tears flow as it helps me to feel better, I had to spend most of my highschool left repressing my emotions, that it kind of feels like my emotional growth was stunted , and I'm now finally getting a chance to grow past it.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 26, 2015)

When I was a kid, I overreacted to pretty much everything. I am glad I am not the person I was in middle school.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 27, 2015)

Saw this in another thread and decided to carry it over here instead of derailing---but I don't understand at what point people started finding me "attractive." I know this sounds arrogant. I don't like talking about it. But growing up I was very awkward, kind of chubby. I had a strange face and big ears and hands, and it took a very long time for me to grow into them. 

Then later in highschool... Things started to change. I graduated to cute. I think keeping my face clear and fussing about my appearance helped, but I tried "cleaning up". And in college, it straight up became "handsome" which baffled me, hearing it from anyone else from my mother. Then somewhere along the way sex appeal came in. "Sexy". And this was before I started transition. It floored me to hear this. After I started transition? "Beautiful." That's what I hear. Beautiful. 

And do you know what... kind of saddens me about this? The more "attractive" I got, the more people seemed to treat me a little better. With respect. With a little bit of compassion. It took me a moment to realize, _people do put stock into appearances._ Even if they say they don't. Even if they don't mean to. But they do. 

I don't know how to deal with this, all said and done. I don't mind flaunting what I have (for those who have seen my tumblr). I certainly enjoy being what some call "attractive". But I sometimes reflect on it and get strange feelings that I can place. Ones that I don't understand. Knowing how I was once treated, awkward and disproportionate, pimply and messy, and how I take care of myself now and am treated...... 

I just don't know.


----------



## Atemis (Feb 27, 2015)

People like attractive people more, it's human nature. No matter how hard you try people will always think of you as less human than an attractive person. I'm not red-pill but We shouldn't pretend that attractive people aren't better than us, and treated as higher citizens. We happily make handsome people millionaires because we like them so much. If you're really attractive everyone will love you regardless of who you are.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 27, 2015)

Now I'm sitting here, curious about why Atemis got tempbanned...


----------



## Naesaki (Feb 27, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Now I'm sitting here, curious about why Atemis got tempbanned...



Yeah I've not seen any posts that could have warranted it? o__O but I guess we won't know until Atemis comes back and tells us


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 27, 2015)

Why everything turns out so good for me, I don't deserve it


----------



## Ieono (Feb 27, 2015)

Atemis said:


> People like attractive people more, it's human nature. No matter how hard you try people will always think of you as less human than an attractive person. I'm not red-pill but We shouldn't pretend that attractive people aren't better than us, and treated as higher citizens. We happily make handsome people millionaires because we like them so much. If you're really attractive everyone will love you regardless of who you are.



"I see no point in living if I can't be beautiful!"


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 27, 2015)

Ieono said:


> "I see no point in living if I can't be beautiful!"



Sailor Moon Super S reference or a Phantom of the Paradise one?


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 28, 2015)

Here is something you can't understand, how I could just kill a man! 
Relax, it's a song. 
Covers make alright bonus tracks, but I don't understand the cover album. Lots of bands do them, including Rage Against the Machine, Metallica, and Ozzy Osbourne. Granted, some covers are well done, but why make a whole album dedicated to them?


----------



## Luki (Feb 28, 2015)

Cutscene skippers!

Back in the day kids here would skip cutscenes and stories in games because they were all in English and they couldn't understand it.

Nowadays nearly everything is dubbed, and people are still skipping cutscenes. Why would you skip cutscenes from a game like "The Last of Us?" x~x

I was once asked if we could skip cutscenes Telltale's Walking Dead à² _à²


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

Luki said:


> Cutscene skippers!
> 
> Back in the day kids here would skip cutscenes and stories in games because they were all in English and they couldn't understand it.
> 
> ...



Well, if I'm playing a game for the first time, I won't skip them.
But if I die on a particularly hard boss and I'm given the option to skip the lengthy cutscene before it, I would take it.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 28, 2015)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Why everything turns out so good for me, I don't deserve it



Fuck you past me, I deserve it all


----------



## Luki (Feb 28, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Well, if I'm playing a game for the first time, I won't skip them.
> But if I die on a particularly hard boss and I'm given the option to skip the lengthy cutscene before it, I would take it.


That's the thing, they always do it at their first time playing it. They pretty much go through the game without knowing the story at all x~x

Not being translated was always the excuse back then, but now everything is perfectly understandable :<


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Feb 28, 2015)

Luki said:


> That's the thing, they always do it at their first time playing it. They pretty much go through the game without knowing the story at all x~x
> 
> Not being translated was always the excuse back then, but now everything is perfectly understandable :<



That's their loss then!
When they don't know what's going on next time, then they can only blame themselves, amirite?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Feb 28, 2015)

Why some girls seem to think periods suddenly make them a women and they are all proud of it and happy about it as a right of passage. And why menopausal women get sad when they no longer menstruate...


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Mar 4, 2015)

Chuchi's and Fatchaos' sleeping schedule.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 4, 2015)

Ouija Boards


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Mar 4, 2015)

"Old" FAF.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 4, 2015)

Why people take horoscopes and other shit like that serious.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 4, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> And do you know what... kind of saddens me about this? The more "attractive" I got, the more people seemed to treat me a little better. With respect. With a little bit of compassion. It took me a moment to realize, _people do put stock into appearances._ Even if they say they don't. Even if they don't mean to. But they do.



I know this feeling, I don't really have much appeal to speak of, and the way I get treated shows that very well. Only one person ever calls me good-looking, and nobody IRL ever speaks to me unless they need something.

Either that, or I'm so damn smokin' that everyone is afraid to chat.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Mar 4, 2015)

Why apple never improves iOS. I can't even play a fucking gif in my photo gallery or have the browser work properly. iOS is so fucking primitive, like it's been the same damn operating system since I got my iPod touch in 2009 just prettied up with a new skin on iOS 7-8. How do apple fanboys defend this shit? At least with android you can easily play an audio file inside the browser or not have the browser act like it's outdated. And, their computers are overpriced pieces of shit with low specs for the price. Yeah, I won't lie, they look badass, but that's about it, they look nice and are built like a rock.


----------



## joandcruz (Mar 7, 2015)

Tumblr social justice
Tumblr's need to be offended by everything
Tumblr (and the world) needing to find every imperfection of a person  and hating them for it even if they're completely okay otherwise. People  aren't perfect, everyone makes mistakes or says something completely  uncalled for or terrible now and then. Everyone. Be mad, sort it out,  move on.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Mar 7, 2015)

ISIS. How are we supposed to be afraid of those clowns ? Seriously, they're just a bunch of stupid people who were given guns and think they're invincible with them.

You know how they've been hacking stuff to spread fear ? Well in France, they spread fear by hacking... Local bike services blogs. I'm not even joking.
Though they did something that scares me a lot in the sense that they are stupid to the point of destroying historical landmarks and architectural marvels. Is it by destroying unprotected old cities that they intend to spread their message ? I hope not. Then again, it baffles me that some people think they make one shred of sense and are the next thing to follow... Humanity, you are hard to understand sometimes.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 7, 2015)

RedLeFrench said:


> ISIS. How are we supposed to be afraid of those clowns ? Seriously, they're just a bunch of stupid people who were given guns and think they're invincible with them.
> 
> You know how they've been hacking stuff to spread fear ? Well in France, they spread fear by hacking... Local bike services blogs. I'm not even joking.
> Though they did something that scares me a lot in the sense that they are stupid to the point of destroying historical landmarks and architectural marvels. Is it by destroying unprotected old cities that they intend to spread their message ? I hope not. Then again, it baffles me that some people think they make one shred of sense and are the next thing to follow... Humanity, you are hard to understand sometimes.



wat
why is ISIS even a thing


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Mar 7, 2015)

People other than myself.


----------



## JegoLego (Mar 7, 2015)

I don't mean to offend any bronies here, but i just don't understand how that show is popular outside the intended demographic.  I guess it's just a matter of preference...


----------



## Ieono (Mar 7, 2015)

Why some people lie about everything.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 7, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Why some people lie about everything.



I think it is mainly because of insecurities


----------



## Kleric (Mar 7, 2015)

Furry drama.
I don't understand what's going on most of the time. :v


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 8, 2015)

I don't understand why people can be so cruel to each other for very stupid and trivial reasons


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Mar 8, 2015)

JegoLego said:


> I don't mean to offend any bronies here, but i just don't understand how that show is popular outside the intended demographic.  I guess it's just a matter of preference...



I personally like it because I used to play with the toys and LOVE the cute animation and lack of gross out/dumb humour. 
Can't speak for older male fans though, but it is a really nice, cute show for anyone wanting half an hour of decent characters living nice lives.

It's just when some fans get so... _into it_ and start spouting "it's made with adults in mind, not kids!"... no, you are delusional. @_@



WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Why some girls seem to think periods  suddenly make them a women and they are all proud of it and happy about  it as a right of passage. And why menopausal women get sad when they no  longer menstruate...



It comes from a very old thought process of women being delicate flowers and their lives revolving around motherhood. 
If you know anyone who thinks that, they're probably reading older literature or have traditional minded elders teaching them that being a women = birth.


----------



## Dr. Franken-Fox (Mar 8, 2015)

Why people say "how are you?" when really they just don't give a shit about what's going on in your life, I'm not gonna pretend to be happy just so you can feel you've accomplished something!!


----------



## Kleric (Mar 8, 2015)

ProfessorSparkPlug said:


> Why people say "how are you?" when really they just don't give a shit about what's going on in your life, I'm not gonna pretend to be happy just so you can feel you've accomplished something!!


This. I hate conversations that are only continued out of common courtesy where there's no actual interest in what you're saying... Though I suppose I can't complain that the people I've experienced this with simply aren't someone who can relate with me enough to care, but it'd be a lot easier if they could just admit to that before we never talk again for that reason. ._.


----------



## Dr. Franken-Fox (Mar 8, 2015)

Kleric said:


> This. I hate conversations that are only continued out of common courtesy where there's no actual interest in what you're saying... Though I suppose I can't complain that the people I've experienced this with simply aren't someone who can relate with me enough to care, but it'd be a lot easier if they could just admit to that before we never talk again for that reason. ._.


Yeah very true, I find choosing who to talk with to be very much a process of elimination, as in I have to evaluate if talking to them is worth my time or if they're just being polite and actually don't want to make a connection. I suppose I'm no different from most people in that respect only I like to be more direct and cut through the bullshit, although the merit of that is most of my friends are that way too.


----------



## Luki (Mar 9, 2015)

Those Dakimakuras a.k.a "Japanese love pillows".

...Why would anyone buy something so visibly embarrassing? Lots of people seem to like them, though x_x


----------



## Misomie (Mar 10, 2015)

Why people automatically assume that a plump fish is pregnant. Is your fish a live bearer (ie. Gupppy, platy, mollie, ect)? No? Then it can't possibly be pregnant. Jeez. Learn about your fish, please.


----------



## Filter (Mar 10, 2015)

Talented artists whose galleries are almost exclusively comprised of NSFW commissions. I'd rather fave art that they draw for themselves. Although we all have to pay the bills, and commissions can certainly turn out nice, I like to encourage others to express their own creativity. In one particular case, I can't help but wonder if she actually enjoys furries or if she only draws them for the money. Her talent is wonderful, but I feel somewhat conflicted about liking her stuff as I can't tell if she's into it. I asked if she had an alternate or clean gallery, which I'd feel less ambivalent about watching and commenting on, but apparently she doesn't. In a nutshell, I don't fully understand why such a talented artist wouldn't share more of what inspires her. Or maybe her commissions inspire her in ways that are less obvious to me.


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 10, 2015)

That people kill each other


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 10, 2015)

Why Home Depot doesn't have an architect's ruler.


Filter said:


> Talented artists whose galleries are almost exclusively comprised of NSFW commissions. I'd rather fave art that they draw for themselves. Although we all have to pay the bills, and commissions can certainly turn out nice, I like to encourage others to express their own creativity. In one particular case, I can't help but wonder if she actually enjoys furries or if she only draws them for the money. Her talent is wonderful, but I feel somewhat conflicted about liking her stuff as I can't tell if she's into it. I asked if she had an alternate or clean gallery, which I'd feel less ambivalent about watching and commenting on, but apparently she doesn't. In a nutshell, I don't fully understand why such a talented artist wouldn't share more of what inspires her. Or maybe her commissions inspire her in ways that are less obvious to me.


Porn sells - in views, comments, favorites, and watches.


----------



## Vitaly (Mar 10, 2015)

-


----------



## Filter (Mar 10, 2015)

NerdyMunk said:


> Porn sells - in views, comments, favorites, and watches.



No doubt, but even the most popular pr0n artists upload SFW art or NSFW pics of their own characters from time to time.


----------



## hey look a train! (Mar 10, 2015)

people who dont like me, why just why WHY?!?


----------



## Ieono (Mar 10, 2015)

hey look a train! said:


> people who dont like me, why just why WHY?!?



Why does it matter if people don't like you?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 10, 2015)

hey look a train! said:


> people who dont like me, why just why WHY?!?



I feel ya, man, except it's the opposite in my case. 

I don't understand people who like me and why. I'm the laziest motherfucker on the planet and I'm indifferent to everything. lol


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 10, 2015)

I don't understand the point of decaf coffee, or how diet soda is actually worse for you than regular soda.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 10, 2015)

http://www.thenewcivilrightsmovemen...mingly_passes_anti_gay_religious_freedom_bill

Why would America even allow this to pass in any state


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 10, 2015)

You know, I never understood why people are so homophobic, or why they let a book written by man thousands of years ago dictate their lifestyles. Come on, people, the Bible is full of stuff made to control people. Why else would it speak against women, eating shrimp, or wearing polyester? There is absolutely no logic here whatsoever, and that anti-gay "Religious Freedom" act is nothing but a heaping pile of bullshit. Such shit should never even exist.


----------



## JegoLego (Mar 11, 2015)

That Jesus seems like a pretty cool dude, though.  I wouldn't mind hanging out with him lol.  But other than that, i agree the anti-gay act is horse shit.  I mean, if Christians really did like jesus, they would know that he wouldn't treat homosexuals as hell-spawn.


----------



## jtrekkie (Mar 11, 2015)

Why people don't read the bill linked in an obviously inflammatory article. It's not anti anything


----------



## Ieono (Mar 11, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> Why people don't read the bill linked in an obviously inflammatory article. It's not anti anything



Are you referring to the religion bill in Georgia? If you are, I hope you're kidding.


----------



## Naesaki (Mar 11, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> or how diet soda is actually worse for you than regular soda.



Its because of all the artificial sweeteners and other chemicals they put in compared to sugar being the primary ingredient is a lot worse for you, though obviously in normal soda they put in so much sugar it rots your teeth >__>


----------



## jtrekkie (Mar 11, 2015)

You cannot use that bill to discriminate against anyone, that is taken care of in that bill. Further, declaring government's intrest in eradicating discrimination will be an asset for gay rights later.


----------



## Ieono (Mar 11, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> You cannot use that bill to discriminate against anyone, that is taken care of in that bill.



Bye.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Mar 11, 2015)

I never understood why people bitch about christians hating on gays, yet islamic people get a free pass, like you never really hear about people complaining about islamic people's hate toward minorities when discussing religious hate, only from the rational people. I must be some racist fuck, right?


Christian person doesn't believe in gay marriage or homosexuality (evil, bigoted, hateful human being)


Muslim person supports beheading of women, gays, christians, and other non-conformists (......peaceful religion.)


Like seriously, my fucking family has to be compared to someone like Hitler, I mean yeah, they're Christians, but they're not the most terrible fucking people who are just going to go around discriminating people, yet when islam is brought up people are silent as fuck.




inb4 liberal fucktards try to justify that with strawman arguments.


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 11, 2015)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I never understood why people bitch about christians hating on gays, yet islamic people get a free pass, like you never really hear about people complaining about islamic people's hate toward minorities when discussing religious hate, only from the rational people. I must be some racist fuck, right?
> 
> 
> Christian person doesn't believe in gay marriage or homosexuality (evil, bigoted, hateful human being)
> ...



Maybe that's because we don't live in the regions that have extreme forms of Islam and political instability that allows for such crimes to exist. 

Our problems tend to be from conservative christianity. I don't think I've heard one person complain about a Muslim discriminating against them in the US because that is not it's the local flavor here.

Christianity != homophobic or bigoted, it's just been something that's been linked here in the US. Same with Islam in unstable regions.

Honestly, there was this one christian (I believe by the name of Scott Lively) who went to (Uganda?) and started implanting this hate and helping it to fester in the minds of the vunerable. That goes on, and it's going to be just as bad as extremist Islam... Just extremist christianity in a vunerable region.


I have nothing against people based on their religion, and I extend that to all religions. 
Doesn't excuse bigotry whether it's based on their religion, culture, or personal illness.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 11, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> Its because of all the artificial sweeteners and other chemicals they put in compared to sugar being the primary ingredient is a lot worse for you, though obviously in normal soda they put in so much sugar it rots your teeth >__>



Yeah, I know why they are bad, but I don't understand why would they make diet sodas that are worse than regular sodas. If you are going to call something diet, at least make it healthier than the normal item instead of less healthy.


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 12, 2015)

The stuff they put in diet soda is nasty


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 12, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> The stuff they put in diet soda is nasty



The stuff they put in soda is nasty, that shit will kill you


----------



## Sylox (Mar 12, 2015)

I don't get Atheism. How can you just say you don't believe in God and be okay with yourself? Not trying to be judgmental or anything seeing as my pops was an Atheist, but still...it just seems weird.


----------



## Vitaly (Mar 12, 2015)

Sylox said:


> How can you just say you don't believe in God and be okay with yourself?



Well, people don't believe in Santa Claus, I think something like that with atheists and God.


----------



## ZettaBit (Mar 12, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I don't get Atheism. How can you just say you don't believe in God and be okay with yourself? Not trying to be judgmental or anything seeing as my pops was an Atheist, but still...it just seems weird.


What's not to get? I personally find it a bit harder to believe that there is a higher power controlling the fate of the universe; unless it's aliens, but that's a whole other discussion. It just seems a bit far-fetched, considering the number of conflicting stories told in the Bible alone. I like to keep my possibilities open, I guess that makes me somewhat agnostic; though leaning more on the atheistic side of things.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 12, 2015)

Sylox said:


> How can you just say you don't believe in God and be okay with yourself?



I feel pretty okay without believing in santa, the tooth fairy, the devil, ghosts, angels, cthulhu, dragons, Hogwarts, and zombies. 

It's pretty easy to extend that to all other forms of fiction.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 12, 2015)

I don't understand why people use religion as a basis for hate.


----------



## jtrekkie (Mar 12, 2015)

It's a very lengthy and fascinating discussion, but briefly, if you take away the religion you still have the hate.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 12, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> It's a very lengthy and fascinating discussion, but briefly, if you take away the religion you still have the hate.



True.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 12, 2015)

I don't understand how LGBT can believe in religion and still be okay with themselves
Well
Maybe they're not okay with themselves. Maybe that's why they're religious.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Mar 12, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I don't understand how LGBT can believe in religion and still be okay with themselves
> Well
> Maybe they're not okay with themselves. Maybe that's why they're religious.



Not all religion is like that...only the big ones (most branches of Christianity, Islam, etc).


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 12, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I don't understand how LGBT can believe in religion and still be okay with themselves
> Well
> Maybe they're not okay with themselves. Maybe that's why they're religious.



Well it really depends what kind of shit/sect of said shit you're into.

There are christians that like gay people.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 12, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> There are christians that like gay people.



A lot of my school are Christians.
If they hate me, it's not because I'm gay


----------



## Sylox (Mar 12, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I don't understand how LGBT can believe in religion and still be okay with themselves
> Well
> Maybe they're not okay with themselves. Maybe that's why they're religious.



I've reconciled my sexuality w/ my religion and I'm at peace with it. Most of my family are Baptist and they love to Bible Thump...I mean they REALLY love to Bible Thump! Fortunately, I don't fear burning in hell like those Thumpers claim, because I know I won't be judged solely on the fact I'm not straight. I have come to realize not all Christians are evil, gay bashing, idiots like the WBC, the Black Church and Rick Santourm. The more liberal and even moderate church goes in Catholicism and even Protestantism are starting to come around, I think.

 I won't lie, I've considered becoming an Atheist on multiple occasions and for about 8 months I did, but my love for the Lord brought me back. I don't know if God is real; nobody knows, but I choose to believe that he is and that he has a plan for you, me and everybody in the world.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Mar 13, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I don't understand how LGBT can believe in religion and still be okay with themselves
> Well
> Maybe they're not okay with themselves. Maybe that's why they're religious.



If you mean Christianity specifically, it's the same way that people with tattoos, haircuts and eyesight problems can still be okay with being Christian.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Mar 13, 2015)

I've always considered religion like a teddy bear. It is as reassuring for a child left alone to fight the dark than it is a man left alone with the thought of death.

That doesn't mean I don't "believe" in anything. I really hope my Multiverse theory is correct so that when I die, I don't really die, but get seamlessly transfered to another universe where I barely avoided death (which kinda explains the weird feeling I have when I cross the road absentmindedly and near get sent to hospital... In "the previous life" I totally got smashed by the car. Then agai, this theory will get debunked as soon as I'll have a real accident, which has so far never happened).

That theory is my teddy bear. And well, if it turns out false and I die, I'll just die, I guess.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 13, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I don't understand how LGBT can believe in religion and still be okay with themselves
> Well
> Maybe they're not okay with themselves. Maybe that's why they're religious.




I'm not religious,but if it's all true what they say for us then I'll gladly burn in hell.


----------



## Luki (Mar 13, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I don't get Atheism. How can you just say you don't believe in God and be okay with yourself? Not trying to be judgmental or anything seeing as my pops was an Atheist, but still...it just seems weird.


I've heard that sort of thing most of my life growing up, and maybe I'm sensitive, but it does hurt a bit when religious people say that to me. "How can you be okay with yourself?!"

Myself, I don't get how people can believe in magic. How come some realization doesn't dawn on everyone eventually,like: "wait, Santa isn't real, I've never seen anyone flinging fireballs anywhere, I've never seen any display of magic in my whole life, but that guy who walks on water and turns water into wine must definitely have been real." Not trying to be judgemental either


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 13, 2015)

Kitsune Cross said:


> The stuff they put in soda is nasty, that shit will kill you



At least it tastes good


----------



## Kleric (Mar 13, 2015)

Considering I was once in the same mindset as Sylox, you guys aren't very persuasive...

I'll be damned the day an atheist tries to understand why a religious person believes something and peacefully explain why they don't, instead of doing their best to insult their religion by comparing it to more commonly known mythical things. :|


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 13, 2015)

They do it to feel better about theirselves, or they're just super-arrogant


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 13, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Considering I was once in the same mindset as Sylox, you guys aren't very persuasive...
> 
> I'll be damned the day an atheist tries to understand why a religious person believes something and peacefully explain why they don't, instead of doing their best to insult their religion by comparing it to more commonly known mythical things. :|



Someone says something very close-minded and arrogant, and you get upset when people respond in kind?


----------



## Luki (Mar 13, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Considering I was once in the same mindset as Sylox, you guys aren't very persuasive...
> 
> I'll be damned the day an atheist tries to understand why a religious person believes something and peacefully explain why they don't, instead of doing their best to insult their religion by comparing it to more commonly known mythical things. :|


What he said was pretty insensitive to begin with, you know >_<


----------



## Kleric (Mar 13, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Someone says something very close-minded and arrogant, and you get upset when people respond in kind?


What purpose does it serve if your words are intended to insult and not persuade? Yes what was said was a bit insensitive, but it doesn't serve anyone to get on their same level and be just as insensitive towards them.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 13, 2015)

Kleric said:


> What purpose does it serve if your words are intended to insult and not persuade? Yes what was said was a bit insensitive, but it doesn't serve anyone to get on their same level and be just as insensitive towards them.



persuading religious people?

that's my favourite joke

there's tons upon tons of solid evidence that explains everything about how our world works and more stuff being figured out/discovered all the time, yet these are people who hold allegations made by an old book where most of the contents are already lost in translation, where absolutely nothing in said book can be tested, replicated, found, or otherwise.

it's called being delusional, and it's entirely self-imposed.

If people want to believe in god, I can respect that. I don't respect them _for __it_, but I respect that they can live their own lives believing whatever makes them feel comfortable, especially if they're not using it as a feeble justification for fucking up other peoples' lives.

Meanwhile, people who want to understand the world around them through observation and experimentation will continue to do so. It really doesn't matter what the other people think, but you really wanna ask atheists why they don't believe in bearded men in the sky and magic? Talk about a loaded question, Jesus Christ.


----------



## Kleric (Mar 13, 2015)

Sadly I've not witnessed any attempts of that without them being belittled for their beliefs. I had to discover the path of reason by myself because all you atheists are a bunch of asses.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Mar 13, 2015)

Bronies...


----------



## hey look a train! (Mar 13, 2015)

i will never fully understand who invented daylights savings, its rough man


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 13, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Sadly I've not witnessed any attempts of that without them being belittled for their beliefs. I had to discover the path of reason by myself because all you atheists are a bunch of ass holes.



Read my updated post.

Atheists don't really respect religious people because it's very easy for them to lose respect for those who hold up fairytales as an explanation for how the world works around them, despite the years upon years of study into the matter outside of their book. They also don't respect them because their ideas of good and bad are based on whether or not their choices will affect their chances of getting into Magical La-La Land, as opposed to skills in empathy towards other human beings.

It's the same strategies people use to make their children stop asking too many questions, or misbehaving.

But, hey! Like I said, whatever floats your boat. But if you have to ask why atheists don't believe in god, you're asking a very very loaded question. People who don't believe in god _are really tired_ of having to explain the countless reasons over and over again, because their explanations, presenations, and demonstrations, are never ever accepted - by people who may as well be worshipping Harry Potter books. 

And then the religious get upset that atheists have no patience for them.


----------



## Kleric (Mar 13, 2015)

Fair enough. Though I would suggest not to get carried away with the stereotype that every single religious person is abhorrently close-minded. It'd be a shame for someone to be mindlessly attacked when they're actually open to understanding beyond their own belief system.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 13, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Fair enough. Though I would suggest not to get carried away with the stereotype that every single religious person is abhorrently close-minded. It'd be a shame for someone to be mindlessly attacked when they're actually open to understanding beyond their own belief system.



Oh no, I understand.

However, when someone says even in polite company "why don't you believe in god?" it's very difficult to explain in a way that doesn't upset the other party, no matter the belief, really.

Think of this example, scientist vs religious fundamentalist. The fundie believes in Genesis. The fundie references the bible. The scientist discusses evolution. He references real-world examples of this process, and it's even possible to demonstrate some. The fundie doesn't accept it as an explanation.

This is why religious fundies are looked down on by atheists.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 13, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Though I would suggest not to get carried away with the stereotype that every single religious person is abhorrently close-minded.





Kleric said:


> I had to discover the path of reason by myself because all you atheists are a bunch of asses.



Oh _come on_.


----------



## Kleric (Mar 13, 2015)

Sadly the art of persuasion does not exclusively only include being right, but you're not wrong for thinking that's all someone should need to have someone convinced. However as it turns out humans can be very ignorant, and it often requires so much more. Religious people are mostly born and raised in the religion, and not so much with scientific reasoning. As it would turn out, humans don't like being told what they believed their whole life is incorrect, and explanations they're unfamiliar with is not enough for them to come to odds with it.
I'm no longer asking you guys to do so, but if It was a dire need for me to persuade a religious person into a scientific viewpoint, I would first come to their own terms and understand what they believe and why. From there I would explain my own viewpoint in the best way that they could understand whilst not forcing it on them. If they are for some reason hostile about it, there are tons of religious things you could start quoting that don't justify their behavior that they would basically have to agree with. 



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Oh _come on_.


Hehe.. I'll admit that was very hypocritical of me. xD


----------



## Ieono (Mar 13, 2015)

Religion offers a manual in which to live your life, and understand the world around you. Even if the information in the religious texts/oral tradition is wrong, it is made to be believable and easy to follow. It is no wonder that most human beings prefer having this manual, because it eliminates much of life's uncertainty if you truly believe in it. 

Science is a hard path in comparison, asking you to have an open-mind to new ideas, and yet be skeptical of all things that cannot be proven with compelling evidence. The very nature of the sciences causes one to be uncertain of many things, eternally asking questions and discovering more questions to be answered in the process. I once believed that all humans possessed the curiosity necessary to enjoy these sort of pursuits, but nowadays I do not believe this is the case.


----------



## belmonkey (Mar 13, 2015)

Buying pre-built computers. I offered to build my mom a computer if she ever needed a new one, then she went out and bought an $800+ all-in-computer recently to use as a desktop, and it turns out it's weaker than my $1000 school laptop from 2011 by a fair margin. She complains about it being slow.


----------



## Ieono (Mar 13, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Religion offers a manual in which to live your life, and understand the world around you. Even if the information in the religious texts/oral tradition is wrong, it is made to be believable and easy to follow. It is no wonder that most human beings prefer having this manual, because it eliminates much of life's uncertainty if you truly believe in it.
> 
> Science is a hard path in comparison, asking you to have an open-mind to new ideas, and yet be skeptical of all things that cannot be proven with compelling evidence. The very nature of the sciences causes one to be uncertain of many things, eternally asking questions and discovering more questions to be answered in the process. I once believed that all humans possessed the curiosity necessary to enjoy these sort of pursuits, but nowadays I do not believe this is the case.



Whoops, I'd also like to note that the greatest scientists in human history, especially those who laid the groundwork for the major sciences, were quite religious. So there's that, too...

I think that some people can reconcile their religious beliefs with their pursuits for understanding quite well. But for some scientists, like Kepler, religion only held them back.


----------



## jtrekkie (Mar 13, 2015)

Ironically Tycho held him back as much as anything. Such an eccentric.

One quick comment. As a religious person, nature is a fantastically beautiful thing, and it is among the highest endeavors of mankind to learn to understand and appreciat it. Whenever an approximation has been shown false, it is always replaced by something better, so new ideas don't scare. Rather, it is vital that any opinion made be absolutely correct and they are confident that a better idea will be discovered. And you never know just how far it will reach.

Also, at least for my religion, passage into Lala land isn't taken into account. Judgements on actions are based on whether a thing is good, or bad, for it's own sake.


----------



## belmonkey (Mar 13, 2015)

In regards to religious stuff (I wasn't raised with it), I don't understand how people follow some of it. Assuming it is true, I personally think God sounds like the bad guy (Christianity), and yet he is worshiped. I think I'd take my chances with Satan over God.


----------



## Kleric (Mar 13, 2015)

Please study the religion before deciding on who you'd worship. ._.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 13, 2015)

belmonkey said:


> In regards to religious stuff (I wasn't raised with it), I don't understand how people follow some of it. Assuming it is true, I personally think God sounds like the bad guy (Christianity), and yet he is worshiped. I think I'd take my chances with Satan over God.



It's all down to how you interpret the bible.

A lot of christians prefer the new testament. People fought wars about how to interpret that book yanno. So you can't hope to find a universally accepted "right" answer amongst christians.


----------



## belmonkey (Mar 13, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Please study the religion before deciding on who you'd worship. ._.



I don't know if I'll ever look into it enough to fully understand it. Blissful ignorance, I guess, although I'm sure even people that study the text come up with different interpretations. All I know is that God killed a lot of people, made people kill other people, and other stuff, and Satan is the bad guy. Was it God who labeled him as the "bad guy" too?


----------



## Kleric (Mar 13, 2015)

"It seems the more people don't understand something, the more opinions they have on it."


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 13, 2015)

I don't understand Canadian television. 

I visited my parents house the other day and they were watching some Canadian detective show set in Newfoundland or something. None of the police officers had guns in it, and the only people who did have guns were the criminals. And the few times the police did manage to get a gun from the criminals they only shot at the surroundings to make things fall on the criminals instead of actually shooting at them. Despite that some of the villains in the show were international terrorists trying to smuggle nukes.

As an American it was rather surreal to watch. If it was an American cop show they'd be trying to shoot the criminals dead. This felt like watching a bunch of autistic people play cops. I don't know if this is the norm for Canadian TV, but it weirded me out.


----------



## belmonkey (Mar 13, 2015)

I've love to take things further, but that'd just derail the thread even more. 

I just don't understand the concept of studying throughout a semester, instead of the day before an exam.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 13, 2015)

Listening to pandora often, so I got a pet peeve.

Live recordings of songs.

It's just a version of the song with low audio quality while people scream in the background. I can't enjoy it.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 13, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Listening to pandora often, so I got a pet peeve.
> 
> Live recordings of songs.
> 
> It's just a version of the song with low audio quality while people scream in the background. I can't enjoy it.




That depends on the musician. The live album is the ultimate test of how good a band really is. Bands like Iron Maiden and Judas Priest can really rock it. It's a way of peeling back the studio polish and presenting the music raw. Sometimes there may be variations of a song when performing live, as demo tracks often reveal changes in lyrics or riffs before the final cut.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 13, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Listening to pandora often, so I got a pet peeve.
> 
> Live recordings of songs.
> 
> It's just a version of the song with low audio quality while people scream in the background. I can't enjoy it.



Oh I don't know... there's a few notable exceptions <:


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't understand the appeal of buttplugs.


----------



## Sylox (Mar 14, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I don't understand the appeal of buttplugs.



I just threw up in my mouth. Eww, that is disgusting. I don't know why people do that in the first place.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 14, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I just threw up in my mouth. Eww, that is disgusting. I don't know why people do that in the first place.



This is a hilarious quote I read on Tumblr tonight:

"I currently have an ambitiously sized butt plug stuck inside my ass hole and I really don't know how the fuck I'm going to get it out. Send help!!!"


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 14, 2015)

I never got buttplugs either


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 14, 2015)

Good way to prolapse I guess


----------



## Sylox (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't get 50 Shades of Grey. What is the fascination with BDSM.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 14, 2015)

50SoG is NOT an accurate representation of a BDSM relationship, it's an accurate representation of an abusive relationship.


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 14, 2015)

Don't you enjoy Internet tough guys?
So there was this one furry post on iFunny, and this one guy was complaint that they we are all fucking freaks. I told him that "complaining about it is going to do nothing", then he said "it's time for a genocide", I told him if he ever heard of the right to bear arms, he then tried to sound like a badass and he bragged that his "AR will destroy puny bear arms", I then said that I have a SKS and I live in a state with stand your ground laws, (which is true), he then tried to sound badass by naming all the guns that he had (I do own more guns than him, but I didn't feel like bragging). I told him "you would rather kill a fellow gun owner for being a furry than deal with the gun-grabbers out there? You really need to change your priorities". Then he accused me of wanting to rape animals and he called me a hypocrite for making fun of ISIS on my page. I told him "if you hates furries so much, why don't start a lobbying group and start petitioning the White House". But what surprised me is that he said he will do it.
what I don't understand:
1. I have a very hard time believing that he owns all the guns that he claimed he had. 
2. Is he really that stupid to think lobbying would accomplish his goals? He said that "furries shouldn't own guns" (which would piss off the gun lobby) and his advocating would piss off the equality lobby as well.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 14, 2015)

blitz... why are you arguing with people who dislike furries


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't understand why Blitz reacts so violently to guys in the forum game threads.


----------



## Ieono (Mar 14, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I don't understand why Blitz reacts so violently to guys in the forum game threads.



It's because he's an internet tough guy who overcompensates with all of these guns in real life.


----------



## arcticross fox (Mar 14, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Don't you enjoy Internet tough guys?
> So there was this one furry post on iFunny, and this one guy was complaint that they we are all fucking freaks. I told him that "complaining about it is going to do nothing", then he said "it's time for a genocide", I told him if he ever heard of the right to bear arms, he then tried to sound like a badass and he bragged that his "AR will destroy puny bear arms", I then said that I have a SKS and I live in a state with stand your ground laws, (which is true), he then tried to sound badass by naming all the guns that he had (I do own more guns than him, but I didn't feel like bragging). I told him "you would rather kill a fellow gun owner for being a furry than deal with the gun-grabbers out there? You really need to change your priorities". Then he accused me of wanting to rape animals and he called me a hypocrite for making fun of ISIS on my page. I told him "if you hates furries so much, why don't start a lobbying group and start petitioning the White House". But what surprised me is that he said he will do it.
> what I don't understand:
> 1. I have a very hard time believing that he owns all the guns that he claimed he had.
> 2. Is he really that stupid to think lobbying would accomplish his goals? He said that "furries shouldn't own guns" (which would piss off the gun lobby) and his advocating would piss off the equality lobby as well.


ahh texas, the home of the bad asses


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 14, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I don't understand why Blitz reacts so violently to guys in the forum _game_ threads.



I find it more entertaining to be violent in the forum games. It's not like I'm the only one who is violent in the forum games


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 14, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> blitz... why are you arguing with people who dislike furries



I was trying to defend someone else



I'm still wondering why he would think that an anti-furry lobbying group would actually accomplish anything


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 14, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I find it more entertaining to be violent in the forum games. There is one user that is probably more violent than me in there...



I see.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 14, 2015)

I just saw a gif of some dude eating his own shit
I dont understand why there are people who eat their own shit


----------



## arcticross fox (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't understand why people spend so much time hating on other people and not worry about there own lives.


----------



## Ieono (Mar 14, 2015)

arcticross fox said:


> I don't understand why people spend so much time hating on other people and not worry about there own lives.



How can you be sure that they aren't worrying about their own lives when they are hating on other people? Is it a situation like say....a known thief who is telling other people not to steal, and that they are evil for doing so?


----------



## Sylox (Mar 14, 2015)

arcticross fox said:


> I don't understand why people spend so much time hating on other people and not worry about there own lives.



It's obvious they have nothing going on in their life.


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 15, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I see.



would rather enter a thread that's a war zone instead of a orgy


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 15, 2015)

BlitzCo said:
			
		

> would rather enter a thread that's a war zone instead of a orgy



They both end in a pile of bodies


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Mar 15, 2015)

Females. At least, how dumb some girls can be.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 15, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I don't understand why Blitz reacts so violently to guys in the forum game threads.



In the forum games threads, there are 2 modes: sexy yiffy time, and murder death kill time. That's just the way we are. Sex and violence.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 15, 2015)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Females. At least, how dumb some girls can be.



I have met some really clever females and some really dumb males


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 15, 2015)

I just moved from New York City after being in the area for a year, and for some reason EVERY GUY in that city hocks up loogies in that place. I'm talking guttural snort, "HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK" sound, and "ptew" right onto the street. Like most guys did it indiscriminately every place and every where.

Needless to say, I found it vile. I'm super keen on hygiene and not appearing like a mobile meatbag of horrible body functions. My gut wretched every time I heard that noise or saw it happen. I mean, we've all had to do that time to time (seasonal allergies, colds, etc.), but Christ almighty - have some fucking decorum and don't act like the world is your personal spitoon.

Glad to be out of that forsaken place.


----------



## Suid (Mar 15, 2015)

My most recent thing?
_Tropical astrology.
_Read more into it if you don't know what the fuck I'm talking about,
but it's kinda weird how western astrology doesn't follow the stars anymore.


----------



## Sylox (Mar 15, 2015)

I don't get why the roof is on fire.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Mar 16, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> I just moved from New York City after being in the area for a year, and for some reason EVERY GUY in that city hocks up loogies in that place. I'm talking guttural snort, "HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK" sound, and "ptew" right onto the street. Like most guys did it indiscriminately every place and every where.
> 
> Needless to say, I found it vile. I'm super keen on hygiene and not appearing like a mobile meatbag of horrible body functions. My gut wretched every time I heard that noise or saw it happen. I mean, we've all had to do that time to time (seasonal allergies, colds, etc.), but Christ almighty - have some fucking decorum and don't act like the world is your personal spitoon.
> 
> Glad to be out of that forsaken place.



I _guess _I can understand athletes doing it on the pitch, but there is no excuse for someone to do that in the street. It's _vile_. The boys would spit all over the street outside my highschool, so everyone had to avoid a minefield of disgusting while trying to leave.

If people do that, they probably litter too and have low self respect. :/


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 16, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Listening to pandora often, so I got a pet peeve.
> 
> Live recordings of songs.
> 
> It's just a version of the song with low audio quality while people scream in the background. I can't enjoy it.




Depends on the band. Some bands sound fuckin' AMAZING live...for example...

Machine Head: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rA3zwX-1Y8Q

and Rammstein: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tofzZgA-3sg


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 16, 2015)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> I _guess _I can understand athletes doing it on the pitch, but there is no excuse for someone to do that in the street. It's _vile_. The boys would spit all over the street outside my highschool, so everyone had to avoid a minefield of disgusting while trying to leave.
> 
> If people do that, they probably litter too and have low self respect. :/



Never go to New York City (for many reasons). It's rampant there.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 16, 2015)

I only do it when I REALLY, REALLY need to and I don't have a trash can or napkin nearby.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 16, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I only do it when I REALLY, REALLY need to and I don't have a trash can or napkin nearby.



Because you're a cultured guy who doesn't feel like he has carte blanche to just spew bodily fluids whenever chance allows.

Also, I notice the irony that my 400th post on these forums is going to contain the phrase "spew bodily fluids." I guess I had that coming.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 16, 2015)

It could be about fucking


----------



## VÃ¦r (Mar 16, 2015)

People on social media who post almost hundreds of selfies and they ALL look the SAME. What is with that?! This is almost "Things That We Hate" worthy. =~=


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 16, 2015)

VÃ¦r said:


> People on social media who post almost hundreds of selfies and they ALL look the SAME. What is with that?! This is almost "Things That We Hate" worthy. =~=



I was trying to find a picture in my friend's FB page.
I couldn't find it because she had like, a thousand of the same selfie.
My sister and I take a lot of them, but, not in the amounts most people do, and no more than three at a time and they're all different.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Mar 16, 2015)

I don't understand why the internet is full of so many hiveminds.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 16, 2015)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I don't understand why the internet is full of so many hiveminds.



Resistance is futile, you will be assimilated.


----------



## ADF (Mar 16, 2015)

Adults engaging in childish themes. I learned at an early age that when other people enjoy things they're supposedly too old for, it's regarded as cool and in. But if I go anywhere near it it's suddenly not cool. The result was growing up that I ended up being a couple of years ahead of everyone else in maturity, effectively being an adult in a teens body, because attempting to engage in anything I thought was appropriate for my age group led to long term mockery; while others got away still wearing pokemon t-shirts in college...

When I went into secondary school I was surprised to learn that most people were still watching Cartoon Network, I had abandoned that because I assumed it would be regarded as childish to watch at that stage. Yet when I took some Dragonball comics out of my bag, ridicule proceeded, because "comics". I could never figure out what was ok to still have and what wasn't.

There are grown men interested in childish things but I guarantee the moment I express any interest I'll be seen as a man-child, so I just don't get involved in anything like that. As a 29 year old I now have regrets for not enjoying things while I could still get away with it, but the nonsense of trying to figure out what was acceptable or not really wasn't worth it.


----------



## Sylox (Mar 16, 2015)

I don't get Instagram, Snapchat, KIK or any of these social media sites.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 16, 2015)

I don't understand what leprechauns have anything to do with St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 16, 2015)

St Patricks day has become an offensive Irish stereotype.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Mar 17, 2015)

ADF said:


> There are grown men interested in childish things but I guarantee the moment I express any interest I'll be seen as a man-child, so I just don't get involved in anything like that. As a 29 year old I now have regrets for not enjoying things while I could still get away with it, but the nonsense of trying to figure out what was acceptable or not really wasn't worth it.



And that is why I stopped caring about other's view of me. And also why I became a writer, cause I have the legitimacy of watching cartoons. You know, "for inspiration" (which, as a matter of fact subcontiously factors into some scenes of the books I write).


----------



## BRN (Mar 17, 2015)

I dunno... you should care about people's opinions of you, really. You just can't let that pressure make decisions for you. Like, always act firstly within the confines of your own moral purview, but second also within the purview of other people's morals. 

Else you're just gonna find that everyone closes doors on you.


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 17, 2015)

I never understood why webcam chat sites like Omegle are filled with people jacking-off in front of their cameras. It's not shocking, or funny and it's really, really, really annoying


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 17, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I never understood why webcam chat sites like Omegle are filled with people jacking-off in front of their cameras. It's not shocking, or funny and it's really, really, really annoying



Or sexy if you're into that y'know?


----------



## Sylox (Mar 17, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I never understood why webcam chat sites like Omegle are filled with people jacking-off in front of their cameras. It's not shocking, or funny and it's really, really, really annoying



Being horny makes you do crazy stuff.


----------



## Misomie (Mar 17, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I never understood why webcam chat sites like Omegle are filled with people jacking-off in front of their cameras. It's not shocking, or funny and it's really, really, really annoying


I'd imagine it could get people into serious legal trouble. You know, showing a minor your junk or being shown junk by a minor? I don't get why people would put themselves at such risk. Yikes.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Mar 17, 2015)

I can't understand how people blame their own problematic behavior on others like
if you are shit at communicating, how is it my fault? just one example.


----------



## BRN (Mar 17, 2015)

Misomie said:


> being shown junk by a minor



if it please the court the defendant is charged with "rolling the dice badly"


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 17, 2015)

Misomie said:


> I'd imagine it could get people into serious legal trouble. You know, showing a minor your junk or being shown junk by a minor? I don't get why people would put themselves at such risk. Yikes.



Many people on those sites come from forgien countries, which means they are immune to US law. 

I guess I should of obeyed the "no minors" rule on the site. But if it did have facial recognition software, it wouldn't work because I was wearing a gas mask


----------



## Amiir (Mar 17, 2015)

I don't get people who like mpreg. Seriously, what the fuck


----------



## Ieono (Mar 17, 2015)

I don't understand why people get so attached to others. Is it because of a need to feel accepted? Why do others feel the need to be accepted by others? If you have confidence in yourself, is there truly any need to have your emotions drive you mad seeking the affection of strangers? I enjoy learning things from others, and helping them to succeed if they show great promise, but I definitely don't need to have an emotional attachment to them. I find that merely acting as though I have a strong emotional endearment to them is enough to satisfy the hearts of others, not even actually feeling anything for them. The human heart can be so easily swayed...


----------



## -Sliqq- (Mar 17, 2015)

Omegle. It's terribad.

It's all wangs and "chicks".


----------



## Misomie (Mar 19, 2015)

I don't understand how my crayfish managed to get stuck upside down under his rock. He seemed confused when I lifted it but quickly composed himself and threatened to pinch me.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 19, 2015)

I don't understand knots. It may sound ridiculous, but my spatial reasoning has ALWAYS been complete garbage. I'm solid at nearly all sorts of puzzles and logic problems, but when it comes to knots I just can't reason them.

I used to be in the scouts too! For like 5 years from when I was a kid to when I was a teenager and I STILL can't get knots.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Mar 19, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> I don't understand knots...



I AM SO SORRY. I had to double take when I first read that... I feel dirty. =w=

Anyway, I don't understand how people can't enjoy puns! I have a quill to pick with those people. All it takes is a quick wit or sharp personality.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 19, 2015)

I thought he was talking about dicks too at first.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 19, 2015)

How...how did you get dicks from knots? Damn, furries.

I know plenty about dicks. Both my own and those of others and the handling thereof.

KNOTS. KNOTS are what I don't get.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 19, 2015)

Canine penises Restless, canine penises.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Mar 19, 2015)

What Fen said... Å¤wÅ¤


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Mar 19, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> KNOTS. KNOTS are what I don't get.



I'm with you on that...they look too painful on the receiving end.




FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Canine penises Restless, canine penises.



I admit that I prefer human dicks on anthros, but I'm not all that picky.

Spiked, long & slender / pointy, and equine dicks...those...I just can't.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 19, 2015)

OH GOD I JUST GOT WHAT WAS BEING INSINUATED AND I THREW UP IN MY MOUTH A TINY BIT.

I'm talking about rope, FFS! Not canine dicks!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 19, 2015)

Well, we know that NOW


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Mar 19, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> I'm talking about rope, FFS! Not canine dicks!



CLEARLY


----------



## VÃ¦r (Mar 19, 2015)

Sorry Restless....you're in the WRONG neighborhood to be talking about knots of ANY kind. =~=


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 19, 2015)

True, I did walk into that. Ah well.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 19, 2015)

We still love you Restless :3


----------



## VÃ¦r (Mar 19, 2015)

You can't do anything to make us think less of you Restless. ^w^


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Mar 19, 2015)

Well now I'm thinking about dicks while trying to study for a driving test (I failed the Oregon test today by one question and I now I have to retake it). It isn't helping. DAMN IT, GUYS.

Edit: NOT the ones with knots. I'm talking human style. The good ones.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 19, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Well now I'm thinking about dicks while trying to study for a driving test (I failed the Oregon test today by one question and I now I have to retake it). It isn't helping. DAMN IT, GUYS.
> 
> Edit: NOT the ones with knots. I'm talking human style. The good ones.



Oh babeh I'll tell you about dicks


----------



## Amiir (Mar 19, 2015)

Hahaha I lol'd at the whole knot talk. Misunderstandings yeah


----------



## RedLeFrench (Mar 19, 2015)

Aaaand I burst out laughing reading this last page.


----------



## BRN (Mar 19, 2015)

The previous page rescued this thread for me omg <333


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 19, 2015)

Okay, how does tying knots on a rope equate to canine dicks? You guys are fucked up.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 19, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Okay, how does tying knots on a rope equate to canine dicks? You guys are fucked up.



Welcome to FaF


----------



## BRN (Mar 19, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Okay, how does tying knots on a rope equate to canine dicks? You guys are fucked up.



"Knot"'s pretty common terminology in the fandom, man. I hear it about 10x more often relating to dicks than rope.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 19, 2015)

I thought you called it a red rocket, not a knot.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 19, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> I thought you called it a red rocket, not a knot.



The knot is... the bottom part of the rocket.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 19, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> I thought you called it a red rocket, not a knot.



You're a foxy thing, you should know about your own penis!


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> The knot is... the bottom part of the rocket.




Oh.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Mar 19, 2015)

Let's get back on topic before our conversation gets thoroughly frowned upon.

-----------------


I don't understand how Coconut juice tastes good. That and spermatazoa just doesn't seem....appetizing? Quenching? Not sure...I just can't handle the stuff.

But for those that enjoy it; more for you.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 19, 2015)

I don't understand why some people take pictures of their food and post them all over social media sites. Why would anyone care that Susan is eating Chipotle?


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 19, 2015)

I dont understand how people get off performing sexual acts in their fursuits.
It's just not right.
Then there's stories apparently of people going out in public with those same fursuits and interacting with people?
That's disgusting.
Ugh,I mean it's just my opinion but damn.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 19, 2015)

Ieono said:


> I don't understand why people get so attached to others. Is it because of a need to feel accepted? Why do others feel the need to be accepted by others? If you have confidence in yourself, is there truly any need to have your emotions drive you mad seeking the affection of strangers? I enjoy learning things from others, and helping them to succeed if they show great promise, but I definitely don't need to have an emotional attachment to them. I find that merely acting as though I have a strong emotional endearment to them is enough to satisfy the hearts of others, not even actually feeling anything for them. The human heart can be so easily swayed...


 That's atypical, but not unheard of. Most gain emotional bonds through spending time together or surpassing hardships together, and it's something that usually happens regardless of intent.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Mar 19, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I dont understand how people get off performing sexual acts in their fursuits.



I honestly don't know how I feel about this.




Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Then there's stories apparently of people going out in public with those same fursuits and interacting with people?



Now_ that _is fucking sick.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 19, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> I honestly don't know how I feel about this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I know,it freaking grosses me out.
Apparently someone tried selling their murrsuit on Furbuy at one time.
There are some things about this fandom that really freak me the hell out.


----------



## jtrekkie (Mar 19, 2015)

VÃ¦r said:


> Let's get back on topic before our conversation gets thoroughly frowned upon.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> ...



After the unfortunate confusion between topology and zoology, I took care to Google coconut juice before I commented about how good it was. I learned something.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 20, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I know,it freaking grosses me out.
> Apparently someone tried selling their murrsuit on Furbuy at one time.
> There are some things about this fandom that really freak me the hell out.


I also find it cartoonishly creepy to even think about.
Just giant blank faced costumes thrusting into each other. Staring, expressionless, without emotion, silently thrusting. Souless. 
I'd be like being fucked by a clown who refused to make any changes of facial expression, and just stared at you with blank empty eyes as the thrusting went on.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Mar 20, 2015)

Jack Arclight said:


> I also find it cartoonishly creepy to even think about.
> Just giant blank faced costumes thrusting into each other. Staring, expressionless, without emotion, silently thrusting. Souless.
> I'd be like being fucked by a clown who refused to make any changes of facial expression, and just stared at you with blank empty eyes as the thrusting went on.



Okay, when you put it that way, it sounds like a nightmare. For me, no emotion = no love, and thus no desire.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 20, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Okay, when you put it that way, it sounds like a nightmare.  No emotion = no love for me, and thus no sexual desire.


How could it be anything else? You can't show emotion with glossy fake eyes and single motion jaws... Hell even the robots from FNAF express more emotion...


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Mar 20, 2015)

Jack Arclight said:


> How could it be anything else? You can't show emotion with glossy fake eyes and single motion jaws... Hell even the robots from FNAF express more emotion...




I dunno, I always thought that valuing emotion over sex was one of the defining factors of asexuality.

EDIT:  Speaking of FNAF and emotion (SFW)...  ;(


----------



## Ieono (Mar 20, 2015)

Jack Arclight said:


> That's atypical, but not unheard of. Most gain emotional bonds through spending time together or surpassing hardships together, and it's something that usually happens regardless of intent.



Ha, my foster mom used to call me a sociopath...silly woman, you can't get that diagnosis until after you're 18. As if I'd pay some fool to tell me stuff I already know about myself anyway, and then smack a clinical label on me...psh, fuck that noise.


----------



## BRN (Mar 20, 2015)

Teheh. You're not a sociopath, you're autistic.


----------



## Ieono (Mar 20, 2015)

I don't understand how people can believe things about people they know very little about. People's assumptions are always good for a laugh, at least. Teeheehee~


----------



## Gator (Mar 20, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I dont understand how people get off performing sexual acts in their fursuits.
> It's just not right.
> Then there's stories apparently of people going out in public with those same fursuits and interacting with people?
> That's disgusting.
> Ugh,I mean it's just my opinion but damn.



i can sorta see the "sex in fursuit" thing, depending on what the suit looked like.. 
as far as wearing it out in public, that'd depend on how well it could be washed--or what part of it even got dirty, for that matter.  i dunno shit about cleaning no fursuits tho.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 20, 2015)

I don't understand the concept of vore. What is so appealing about getting ripped apart and eaten? You DIE when you get your flesh consumed. How is that supposed to be Sexually appealing?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 20, 2015)

Well, most people don't like getting chewed, only getting swallowed. I know I oonly like getting swallowed.
How does one explain fetishes?


----------



## Ieono (Mar 20, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> How does one explain fetishes?



With a great deal of introspection.


----------



## Misomie (Mar 20, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> I don't understand the concept of vore. What is so appealing about getting ripped apart and eaten? You DIE when you get your flesh consumed. How is that supposed to be Sexually appealing?


It's the ultimate version of dom and sub. It's rather the psychology behind the action than the action itself. I don't recall seeing any art lately on the subject that involves gore though. Those that do I'd assume have more of a connection to vent art (similar to severed heads and mutilated bodies) and self-harm.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 20, 2015)

Misomie said:


> It's the ultimate version of dom and sub. It's rather the psychology behind the action than the action itself. I don't recall seeing any art lately on the subject that involves gore though. Those that do I'd assume have more of a connection to vent art (similar to severed heads and mutilated bodies) and self-harm.



Only real life case of this I know of is described on this song.

Some dude said he wanted to be eaten in idon'tknow which media, and someone accepted.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Armin_Meiwes
^
This is the dude who ate a dude


----------



## Taikugemu (Mar 20, 2015)

Dick pregnancy fetish.


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 20, 2015)

The fact that a group like NAMBLA exists doesn't make sense to me. When I first heard about them, I thought it was a joke


----------



## Taikugemu (Mar 20, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> The fact that a group like NAMBLA exists doesn't make sense to me. When I first heard about them, I thought it was a joke



 Yeah, i thought that was something that South Park made up.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 20, 2015)

My dreams.

I had a strange dream
[9:38:12 PM] Fen: We were in like, a mission simulator, my family
[9:38:41 PM] Fen: And, we were given two weapons and the object was to survive as long as we could
[9:38:51 PM] Fen: And we always went as a family
[9:39:12 PM] Fen: And, I always got a mini pistol and a large flashlight
[9:39:28 PM] Fen: One mission, it felt very much like real life
[9:39:29 PM] Fen: And
[9:39:55 PM] Fen: It was pouring down rain hard and my dad swerved to avoid an incoming accident
[9:40:07 PM] Trekster: Yes?
[9:40:10 PM] Fen: However, we eventually rammed into a truck
[9:40:11 PM] Fen: And
[9:40:24 PM] Fen: Then we were going through a large tunnel
[9:41:00 PM] Fen: Driving on an empty sidewalk full of street shops while trucks occupied the lanes
[9:41:15 PM] Fen: Then, we eventually crashed into a window
[9:41:19 PM] Fen: And I look up at it
[9:41:39 PM] Fen: There's this huge woman in bakery clothes named Patrica
[9:41:44 PM] Fen: And then fade to black
[9:41:45 PM] Fen: Then
[9:41:51 PM] Fen: A dessert commercial
[9:41:55 PM] Fen: And then I woke up


----------



## Luki (Mar 22, 2015)

People who cry when their fave sports team loses. I see it happening all the time here.

Why...? It's just a game :T

Also , people who get genuinely agressive when their team loses.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 22, 2015)

People who dislike cats.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 22, 2015)

Why my cats leave hairballs everywhere.


----------



## jtrekkie (Mar 22, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Why my cats leave hairballs everywhere.



Cats have hooks on their tongues, kinda like Velcro. They use them to groom themselves by pulling loose hair out of their coat and swallowing. Usually the hair passes all the way through the digestive track but sometimes it sticks in the stomach and has to be vomited out. Cats that shed a lot or have long hair have this problem more.

To reduce hairballs make sure you brush your cat everyday to get out the loose hair, and get him a toy to play with if he grooms compulsively.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 22, 2015)

I don't understand why the parked cars in The Crew are lacking of textures. These lifeless bodies take away from the life of the in-game world. I also don't understand why you can't make custom plates, and you can only have up to 8 players in a session.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Mar 23, 2015)

Why Christian conservatives blindly support Israel when the jews don't even like them. Like seriously, we should stop caring for Israel for fuck sake. Christians need to stop believing that Jewish people are some special group of people, because "it's god's holy land and people". Like seriously, what's so fucking special about a little piece of land compared to the whole world that god supposedly created? Why the fuck are they so special, aren't we all god's children after all? Apparently, because they're Jewish they can't do anything wrong regardless if they're flesh and bones like everyone else. I hate this fucking favoritism that goes on in the world.


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 23, 2015)

I know jews that support Israel


----------



## Amiir (Mar 23, 2015)

Israel will pay for its crimes. Eventually. Let's hope soon though


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 23, 2015)

Why people are more concerned about other countries than the one they live in.

Why people are okay with giving money to charities in another country, but not acknowledge the homeless man on their street corner.

Why keeping a child or not terminating a pregnancy when the life and childhood they will give to it is nothing that they'd wish to give to another person.

And why abortion or birth control isn't mandatory for persons that don't have the means to raise a child. It's better not to have something than to ruin the lives of several people due to a false "true love" or a mistake from a night of passion that one will have to live with for 18+ years.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 23, 2015)

Torrijos-sama said:


> Why people are more concerned about other countries than the one they live in.
> 
> Why people are okay with giving money to charities in another country, but not acknowledge the homeless man on their street corner.
> 
> ...



I don't understand why people always immediately jump to the conclusion that unfit parents should just abort their babies. There is a thing called adoption ya know. Wait list is pretty friggen long to get a baby because demand for newborns is so high. Isn't like the child would be unwanted. Just leave it with the hospital or fire department. You can do that no questions asked.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't understand why people are so homophobic. I just can't wrap my mind around it.


----------



## Mintys (Mar 24, 2015)

Why it's so hard to adopt a kid but people are known drug users can have as many as they want and the government rarely ever questions them..


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 24, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I don't understand why people always immediately jump to the conclusion that unfit parents should just abort their babies. There is a thing called adoption ya know. Wait list is pretty friggen long to get a baby because demand for newborns is so high. Isn't like the child would be unwanted. Just leave it with the hospital or fire department. You can do that no questions asked.



Unless the prospective parent has already made an arrangement with adoptive parents, there's no guarantee that the kid is going to immediately be adopted.

I think that adoption is good in concept, but more work needs to be done to permit same sex couples to adopt children and that alot of the red tape around the whole adoption process needs to be eliminated for the process to be easier.

But until that is done, abortion and birth control will be the only guarantee that a kid won't have a shitty childhood.

Raising the child is still pretty expensive, and putting them up for adoption basically just shifts the burden on to someone else or society as a whole.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 24, 2015)

Torrijos-sama said:


> Unless the prospective parent has already made an arrangement with adoptive parents, there's no guarantee that the kid is going to immediately be adopted.
> 
> I think that adoption is good in concept, but more work needs to be done to permit same sex couples to adopt children and that alot of the red tape around the whole adoption process needs to be eliminated for the process to be easier.
> 
> ...



Yes, so death is such a better alternative to kids having a shitty childhood. Give me a break. Newborns are in extremely high demand. It is pretty much guaranteed that they will be adopted out right away. The kids that end up in orphanages and have trouble getting adopted are the ones that are older. Someone dropping off their new baby isn't going to create a huge burden for society and people who adopt shoulder that burden willingly because for w/e reason they can't/don't have kids of their own but want them. The red tape is necessary to make sure that those same shitty parents you talked about don't end up adopting the children.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 24, 2015)

The fact that kids are still in orphanages, and that a number of "adopted" kids are just transferred into the foster care system seems to show that the supply of kids is still larger than the actual demand for them.

And abortion/birth control is only death to the pro-life crowd.

Ideally, if you don't want a kid, you use birth control. If the birth control fails, you get an abortion. If abortion isn't for you, then adoption is the last resort that still carries many things, both good and bad, with it.


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 24, 2015)

Torrijos-sama said:


> The fact that kids are still in orphanages, and that a number of "adopted" kids are just transferred into the foster care system seems to show that the supply of kids is still larger than the actual demand for them.
> 
> And abortion/birth control is only death to the pro-life crowd.
> 
> Ideally, if you don't want a kid, you use birth control. If the birth control fails, you get an abortion. If abortion isn't for you, then adoption is the last resort that still carries many things, both good and bad, with it.



You really are heartless, from an absurdly skewed view of age to asking people to kill their children.

I wouldn't have many of my friends with your law, nor would they be living a happy life.


----------



## Luki (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't get guys' obsession with military stuff, guns ,war and whatnot.

Even more so when they don't even have any real experience with those things.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 24, 2015)

Kosdu said:


> You really are heartless, from an absurdly skewed view of age to asking people to kill their children.
> 
> I wouldn't have many of my friends with your law, nor would they be living a happy life.



Well, it's good that your friends had a happy life.

I don't wish an unhappy life on anyone.

My views on abortion versus adoption, however, are built on those who have unhappy lives and who have a bunch of problems that could have been avoided.

It's those folks that have been forced to live a life rife with abuse, attachment and learning disorders, a medley of mental illnesses and other problems that have formed my views. The folks that i've known that were adopted that have since been institutionalized or have killed themselves.



Luki said:


> I don't get guys' obsession with military stuff, guns ,war and whatnot.
> 
> Even more so when they don't even have any real experience with those things.



The obsession stems from the fact that if a war develops, they'll be pushed into it.
If a draft is implemented, the choice that they will face is to live in the military/potentially be forced to fight, fake mental or medical conditions, or completely abandon their society altogether. 

Every male in my family has been drafted when a draft was implemented, and some of those that avoided it were subject to ridicule and shame.

An uncle of mine left the country to dodge the draft, and has been criticized by everyone for it. They literally had to throw their life away in one country to avoid something they never asked for, that lead to the death of two separate members of my family in a war that was the result of shitty foreign policy (Vietnam).

Even if there isn't a war, all men are required by law in the US to sign up for selective service.

And if you don't sign up, you're subject to a possible fine of upwards of $250,000 and possible jail time.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 24, 2015)

Where are all the babes on these forums, its like a damn sausage fesr


----------



## Ieono (Mar 24, 2015)

Luki said:


> I don't get guys' obsession with military stuff, guns ,war and whatnot.
> 
> Even more so when they don't even have any real experience with those things.



Having served myself, I especially :eyeroll: those kinds of guys.  It's even worse when they have no intention of serving, or at least becoming mercenaries, haha.

I guess it's the same as little boys playing with toy soldiers~


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 25, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Having served myself, I especially :eyeroll: those kinds of guys.  It's even worse when they have no intention of serving, or at least becoming mercenaries, haha.
> 
> I guess it's the same as little boys playing with toy soldiers~



What was your MOS?


----------



## Feste (Mar 25, 2015)

Luki said:


> I don't get guys' obsession with military stuff, guns ,war and whatnot.
> 
> Even more so when they don't even have any real experience with those things.



Hero worship and loud noises+ fire= cool. Hell, it's why we like fireworks.


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 25, 2015)

I never gotten a bunch of the conspiracy theories. I was arguing with this guy who thinks that bombs were planted in the WTC towers, using the "fire can't bring down a steel building" cliche. I ended up proving him wrong, then he said that I was conditioned to believe propaganda. But that was coming from a guy who believes stuff that Alex Jones says.


As for the military thing, I think my autism has something to do with it. I've had an interest in those types of things for as long as I can remember, it may be my special interest. The settings around me in my early childhood, (I live in an area with a lot of military servicemen and many members of my family served as well) probably had a factor as well


----------



## Ieono (Mar 25, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> What was your MOS?



Space systems operations.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't understand why half the library's Rush collection is live albums, and they only have one studio album from their early years. Yeah, I get it, Rush rocks live, but I want to jam out to their studio albums as well.


----------



## jorinda (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't get why ladies are embarrassed or angry when another lady wears the same dress on a party. Every city has the same large clothes stores, so it'll always happen that two people like the same thing and buy the same thing. And if it makes them both look great, what's wrong with it?


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Mar 26, 2015)

Why I haven't been banned yet when I say the most hateful shit on here compared to other members.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Mar 26, 2015)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Why I haven't been banned yet when I say the most hateful shit on here compared to other members.



Wait.


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 26, 2015)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Why I haven't been banned yet when I say the most hateful shit on here compared to other members.



You're rather tame compared to some other people I met


----------



## Jabberwocky (Mar 26, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> You're rather tame compared to some other people I met



Hun you've seen nothing yet.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 27, 2015)

How, despite the fact that we don't even live in the same state, I still manage to share colds with my girlfriend.  We BOTH feel like crap at the same time way too much xD


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 27, 2015)

I don't understand blood play. Typically, if you are cutting your spouse, it may be time for a new spouse... Or maybe a jail cell.


----------



## Jambalaya (Mar 27, 2015)

Celebrity worship, I don't get it.  I've passed a few on the street (visiting the most wretched hive of scum and villainy... Hollywood) and if they had not been pointed out to me I would not have recognized them.  Others however fawn and fall over themselves to get near.  They are just regular people that got a leg up.


----------



## StrangerCoug (Mar 27, 2015)

What the hell is with people putting eggs and cheese in salad? It seems so out of place to me, not to mention I don't like either in mine.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Mar 27, 2015)

I don't understand people's obsession with shoes. Specifically those, do I dare say it....ugh..., "shoeheads." Why? Why waste money waiting for shoes that you'll almost NEVER wear. What's the appeal?

Or even people obsessed with those weird looking figurines. That money could be invested in something worthwhile! 

It really irks me.

------

420th post bishes. This one is all for you guys! **insert bubbling sound**


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 27, 2015)

Vaer, somewhere in the world, it is illegal to have sex with porcupines.
So we can't fuck there


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 27, 2015)

Jambalaya said:


> Celebrity worship, I don't get it.  I've passed a few on the street (visiting the most wretched hive of scum and villainy... Hollywood) and if they had not been pointed out to me I would not have recognized them.  Others however fawn and fall over themselves to get near.  They are just regular people that got a leg up.



What will I not do just to meet Ron Jeremy?


----------



## Jambalaya (Mar 27, 2015)

But is that a worship of the man or... the legend...


----------



## VÃ¦r (Mar 27, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Vaer, somewhere in the world, it is illegal to have sex with porcupines.
> So we can't fuck there



Wait......what now?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 27, 2015)

Jambalaya said:


> But is that a worship of the man or... the legend...


Ofc it's the man... Silly...


VÃ¦r said:


> Wait......what now?



Don't you know today is breeding season?


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 27, 2015)

I dont see the appeal of foxes... in general
they'd just overrated.
talking about RL foxes


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 27, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> I don't understand blood play. Typically, if you are cutting your spouse, it may be time for a new spouse... Or maybe a jail cell.



What if I prefer cutting myself and playing in my own blood rather than my partner's?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 27, 2015)

I don't get why people don't understand why some people with mental problems lie about their condition to get better jobs.

If someone's options are homelessness, suicide, institutionalization, and the military, what do you think people would take?


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 27, 2015)

sniperfreak223 said:


> What if I prefer cutting myself and playing in my own blood rather than my partner's?



Still gross, m8. Not to mention messy and painful. And what if you slit a major artery? You would bleed out, and everyone would miss you.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 27, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Still gross, m8. Not to mention messy and painful. And what if you slit a major artery? You would bleed out, and everyone would miss you.



Don't goths love those things? So long as both sides have consent... that shouldn't be an issue but ofc don't go too far like Armin Meiwes


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 28, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Still gross, m8. Not to mention messy and painful. And what if you slit a major artery? You would bleed out, and everyone would miss you.



Not gonna go too far into it...but I enjoy pain and know where all the arteries are so we're good. But I can understand the repulsion, ifit's definitely not for everyone.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 28, 2015)

I like blood if it comes from like... biting or whatever.
Just a little...
Not too much...


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 28, 2015)

I don't understand why Magic players love non-English cards so much.


----------



## Misomie (Mar 28, 2015)

Why people let dogs lick them; especially on their face. It's gross.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 28, 2015)

I've never understood why a lot of people from foreign countries criticise the USA.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 28, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I've never understood why a lot of people from foreign countries criticise the USA.



The ones criticising it are usually countries that have been fucked over by it



Misomie said:


> Why people let dogs lick them; especially on their face. It's gross.



I won't even let a dog lay in my bed
I won't even let a dog lay _on my couch_
I'll never understand people who do


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 28, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> The ones criticising it are usually countries that have been fucked over by it



So every country at least once?


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 28, 2015)

Misomie said:


> Why people let dogs lick them; especially on their face. It's gross.



And you can get diseases from it as well


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Mar 28, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I won't even let a dog lay in my bed
> I won't even let a dog lay _on my couch_
> I'll never understand people who do



I'm one of those people.  ._.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 28, 2015)

I let me dog sleep on mah couch.. I insulted humanity and common sense.. Fuck me right?


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 28, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> I'm one of those people.  ._.



Your guests won't tell you this but they feel uncomfortable sitting and having your dog's dirty hair stick through their clothes while they're sitting on your couch
They can feel the grease left by your dog's fur on the couch
That "dog-blanket" you set out for the dog to sit on won't help anyone
The smell of dog has permeated the couch forever and it clings to your clothing


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 28, 2015)

I should be locked away forever! Strip me all of my dignity! Torture me up relentlessly! I should be killed! Anyone related to me should be killed! I should burn forever in all seven hell! I deserve all this... Because I let my dog sleep on the couch.


----------



## Misomie (Mar 28, 2015)

I let my dog hang out on furniture (I'm not a fan of guests anyways) but my bed is a no-no spot. I'm slowly working up to my dog sleeping in his crate and not on the couch wuth me though (so I can move back to my bed without him getting ibto trouble while all alone). He should be ready by April.

The really uncomfortable thing is watching people kiss your dog and letting him lick them. No. I warn them that if he bites them it's their fault. I wish people would listen when I tell them to show less human emitions to him. Ug.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 28, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I should be locked away forever! Strip me all of my dignity! Torture me up relentlessly! I should be killed! Anyone related to me should be killed! I should burn forever in all seven hell! I deserve all this... Because I let my dog sleep on the couch.



Oh I'll strip you all right.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 28, 2015)

Are cats fine? They just cover the upholstery with fur.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 28, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Are cats fine? They just cover the upholstery with fur.



Cats are filthy. They spread brain parasites :[ Keep them away from pregnant women.


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 28, 2015)

I have a Rhodesian Ridgeback male (fixed) and a female Bull terrier (also fixed), I always wondered why the bull terrier tries to hump the ridgeback. (She always fails though)


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 28, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Cats are filthy. They spread brain parasites :[ Keep them away from pregnant women.



I've seen that episode as well


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 28, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I've seen that episode as well



Episode? Don't know what you're referring to, but its a real thing. Its spread from their fecal matter which they track all over the place from stepping in their litter boxes. Most cat owners are infected and don't even know it. It causes an increase in reckless behavior in the infected, and in pregnant women it leads to birth defects and retardation of the developing fetus.


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 28, 2015)

It was an episode of Monsters Inside Me. It's a show on Animal Planet where people describe their diseases caused by parasites. That show nearly made my mom throw up


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 28, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I have a Rhodesian Ridgeback male (fixed) and a female Bull terrier (also fixed), I always wondered why the bull terrier tries to hump the ridgeback. (She always fails though)



Few reasons.
1. Dominance
2. Excitement
3. In heat
We can cross out the third one though. Does she hump him when she's exciting and playing?

Also, Bull Terriers are rad as hell so A+++ dog choice



LazerMaster5 said:


> Are cats fine? They just cover the upholstery with fur.



Cat hair doesn't stink and doesn't scratch you. It covers the upholstry though which sucks but can be vaccuumed.


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 28, 2015)

Yeah, she likes to hump random objects when she gets riled up


----------



## Misomie (Mar 28, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Yeah, she likes to hump random objects when she gets riled up



Up her exercise amount. Dogs that don't get to move enough often result to humping away their excess energy (chewing, digging, and chasing their tails are other too-much-pent-up-energy behaviors) .


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 28, 2015)

She's an old dog as well, she likes to lay around (or follow me around) most of the day.

Is there any exercises that I could do with her?


----------



## Misomie (Mar 28, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> She's an old dog as well, she likes to lay around (or follow me around) most of the day.
> 
> Is there any exercises that I could do with her?



Nice walks in the neighborhood are great. Older dogs do need exercise as well to keep healthy. Just watch how she's doing and adjust your pace if sh has to walk slower. Taking her swimming is also great and builds muscles without stressing the joints. Get her a life jacket as well to make sure everything goes fine. Exsessive humping can be awful on an older dogs hips so it's best if you nip such problems now rather than later.

When I brought my dog to the ocean I had him wear a lifejacket and had his harness beneath it (he was always on a 50 foot lunge line so I always had him reasonably controlled).


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 29, 2015)

I do have a 5 acre backyard with a track surrounding the parameter of it, I can walk her around that.

Fun Fact: we named our bull terrier after a city in Europe


----------



## Cosmic Wolf (Mar 29, 2015)

Why some people hate furries...  they're so mean..


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 29, 2015)

Cosmic Wolf said:


> Why some people hate furries...  they're so mean..



Because most people are assholes.
If it's something not in the norm,something they don't do/wear/understand etc. then they're going to be dicks about it.


----------



## ADF (Mar 29, 2015)

I've just had a complete stranger on my FB (I add any furry) ask me to comfort another complete stranger, who happens to be suicidal, because this other stranger who is their mate is apparently dying...

Who... wha? I don't understand how I'm supposed to help, we don't know each other. They're not going to be comforted because a random person on the web offers some friendly words about a subject they're probably not supposed to know about. This is the first time this person has ever spoken to me and they unload... this.

I'm daft enough to actually be thinking on this, anyone else would think "well that sucks" and move on with their day. I don't know how to cheer someone up over serious shit like this, I can barely communicate with strangers most of the time.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Mar 29, 2015)

ADF said:


> -snip-



Please direct the individual to FurSupport (more specifically, Sympathetic Ears).


----------



## ADF (Mar 29, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> Please direct the individual to FurSupport (more specifically, Sympathetic Ears).



Thank you, I can at least refer them to people who at least have some idea of what they're doing.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't understand why Apple dropped their iPod line altogether. Now, if my iPod Classic ever breaks, it would cost me $500 to find a replacement online. What happened to dedicated music players, anyway? Their storage capacity and sound quality are far superior to most cell phones.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 30, 2015)

I don't understand why In n Out is so damned popular. Their food is rather mediocre in my opinion, yet I have multiple friends who live out of state who practically make pilgrimages for their burgers.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 30, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I don't understand why In n Out is so damned popular. Their food is rather mediocre in my opinion, yet I have multiple friends who live out of state who practically make pilgrimages for their burgers.



My parents LOVE that place, I've only been to it once, and it was just kinda a burger place.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Mar 30, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I don't understand why In n Out is so damned popular. Their food is rather mediocre in my opinion, yet I have multiple friends who live out of state who practically make pilgrimages for their burgers.



Although quite popular, you are right. It is quite mediocre but definitely better than the typical MgRonalds or Hamburg Queen out there. In my area people used to trek almost 2 hours just for Sonic!!! Until they built one in the area. Now it lost all its appeal.


----------



## Sylox (Mar 30, 2015)

I don't get the whole idea behind throwing rice at weddings.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I don't get the whole idea behind throwing rice at weddings.



I heard that was illegal because it killed birds and I highly doubt anyone's throwing cooked rice.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 30, 2015)

Wait, throwing rice kills birds? Damn, that's some lethal rice.


----------



## Misomie (Mar 30, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Wait, throwing rice kills birds? Damn, that's some lethal rice.



Cause they eat a lot of it and the rice then expands like crazy in their stomachs.


----------



## BRN (Mar 30, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Wait, throwing rice kills birds? Damn, that's some lethal rice.



Pigeons choke on 'em. Something to do with it inflating in their throats and rupturing shit. "Exploding heads" is the urban myth.

Still, y'know, ceremony never made sense anyway.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 30, 2015)

Misomie said:


> Cause they eat a lot of it and the rice then expands like crazy in their stomachs.



So basically...
They explode?


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 30, 2015)

Exploding pigeons sound awesome.


----------



## Jambalaya (Mar 30, 2015)

Things I don't understand - Why don't more people just Google their questions? I am new to the internet and this seems common sense even to me, but looking through the social media and comments people are just... idiots.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Mar 30, 2015)

What's it like for homosexuals to be in a locker room full of the sex they are attracted to? I'm sure common sense says you have to be respectful of others around uou and you wont be attracted to every single person...but I would be a little tempted to look if it were me, heh.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 30, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> What's it like for homosexuals to be in a locker room full of the sex they are attracted to? I'm sure common sense says you have to be respectful of others around uou and you wont be attracted to every single person...but I would be a little tempted to look if it were me, heh.



Whats it like to be a straight person in a locker room full of the sex they're attracted to?
Do you wanna fuck every man/woman in that room?
Do you go up and grope them randomly?

Neither do we, lol.

(There's also the heightened risk of getting your ass kicked by a dude for glancing at his cock)



Misomie said:


> Cause they eat a lot of it and the rice then expands like crazy in their stomachs.


This is actually false.
It's just nutritionless to birds (like bread) and they don't need to be eating it


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 30, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> I don't understand why Apple dropped their iPod line altogether. Now, if my iPod Classic ever breaks, it would cost me $500 to find a replacement online. What happened to dedicated music players, anyway? Their storage capacity and sound quality are far superior to most cell phones.



Whaaaaaaaat?!



WolfNightV4X1 said:


> What's it like for homosexuals to be in a locker room full of the sex they are attracted to? I'm sure common sense says you have to be respectful of others around uou and you wont be attracted to every single person...but I would be a little tempted to look if it were me, heh.



Probably how I felt when I was just friends with my ex and he changed in front of me. That was a gewwwwd day.

I think that was the first point I realised I might be into fat guys.

I looked away out of respect, but overall stole a quick glance.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 30, 2015)

We were changing on the bus after the football game, and I turn around and BAM, my friend, Madison's, ass in panties all in my face.
Now me and her change in front of each other without discomfort.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 1, 2015)

What I don't understand the most is "Hate". there are things I dislike but it takes so much for me to hate something.

Like North Korea. I can acknowledge that they're generally baddies but not unless they've done something bad to me directly they don't warrant my hate. Maybe they will if they bomb house or kill my dog



Enlighten me please


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 1, 2015)

I never gotten why some people blame Jews for problems. 

Terrorist attack, "It's muh Jewz"

country having an economic depression "it's muh zionists"

got constipated after eating 50 tacos "It's muh Zionist Jewzzz" 
(smoloko.com logic)

If I'm having a poltical discussion with someone and they say the word "Zionist" on topics completely unrelated to Israel, I stop listening to them


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 1, 2015)

Yeah, people like to blame terrorism on Islam. Yes, there are extremists in the middle east. No, they do not resemble a majority of Muslims. Islam is basically an offshoot of Christianity, so any true Muslims are going to stick to the beliefs and be peaceful. There are Asian Muslim countries that do not have the unrest that goes on in the middle east. The media just likes to judge the whole religion based on the actions of a radical few.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 1, 2015)

I never understood the boners conservatives have for jews and liberals have for muslims.


----------



## ADF (Apr 1, 2015)

So I basically just learned that BioShock 1 was ported to IOS... It's stripped down, like XCOM was stripped down, but it's still BioShock running on a mobile device. Nvidia has/is planning to port all sorts of games to their tegra platform as well.

I'm telling you, all Google/Apple would have to do is standardise a television connection and release a standardised wireless gamepad; you've basically got a make shift console. Before the end of this generation mobile devices will exceed the graphical fidelity of the previous generation of consoles. Nvidia is already there with the Shield, that performance just needs to trickle down to cheaper devices.

Last time I said I didn't understand why they didn't just make a hub and desktop mode for phones, so you could turn it into a desktop replacement. Now I'm asking why they don't make it a console replacement? The Android gaming system isn't going to be a dedicated console like the Shield, it should just be the phone people already own with a few adjustments. Hell, stick a microphone in the controller in case someone calls you during gameplay.

Smartphone + TV connection + wireless controller = console. Why aren't they already making this a thing?


----------



## Charrio (Apr 1, 2015)

The fake mask people wear when in public but then act completely different in private. 

Why money is funneled into other countries when we need to feed and clothe our own homeless and abandoned children. 

Why people think they need to post pics of every dumb thing they do on FaceBook. 

How people follow cult leaders when they see them cheat and abuse followers who didn't agree with them.


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 1, 2015)

Why a 500ml bottle of water costs £1.25 but a 5litre bottle of water costs £0.55


----------



## VintageLynx (Apr 1, 2015)

How and why my colleagues make shitty horrible tea when the teabags, milk and water are perfectly good. Like today I had one that tasted of stale custard cream biscuits. Yet I make the tea and its all like 'great tea mate'...well I only missed out the stage where the disgusting shitty taste is introduced so not hard to do...


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 1, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> What I don't understand the most is "Hate". there are things I dislike but it takes so much for me to hate something.
> 
> Like North Korea. I can acknowledge that they're generally baddies but not *unless they've done something bad to me directly they don't warrant my hate*. Maybe they will if they bomb house or kill my dog
> 
> ...



So you don't hate ISIL despite the fact that they crucify children, or  Boko Haram because they use children as sex slaves / suicide bombers and behead people with chain saws?


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 1, 2015)

Music.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 2, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> So you don't hate ISIL despite the fact that they crucify children, or  Boko Haram because they use children as sex slaves / suicide bombers and behead people with chain saws?



I can acknowledge they're bad people but I don't hate them... yet.


----------



## Feste (Apr 2, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I never gotten why some people blame Jews for problems.
> 
> Terrorist attack, "It's muh Jewz"
> 
> ...



Jews are easy scapegoats since they are so few of them, and they tend to be more educated than the regular populace (not in a snobbish way, that's just what statistics says) which makes them easier to hate. Also, Israel gets a lot of press at the UN as both the majority Muslim and African countries hate them for a variety of reasons, both justified and unjustified. Historically it was because only Jews could be lenders as Christianity and Islam prohibits usury, and well...people don't really like having to pay interest, to say the least.

Why are so few people discussion the Iran talks? I'm surprised I haven't heard any mention of them on this forum or in the news really. Cold be the major buildup to World War III, and people are too focused on the airplane crash to talk about it...


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Apr 2, 2015)

Charrio said:


> Why money is funneled into other countries when we need to feed and clothe our own homeless and abandoned children. .



Because you live in the USA, which is a first world country. If the _most wealthy and developed_ countries don't help the poorest and most needy people, who will? Your country spends more on the military than any other in the world, *the money to help your poor is there, just not distributed.*

Yes the USA has problems, but even the poorest have access to infrastructure. You have water, roads, health care (charity run and official), street lights, buses and schools.

Other countries don't even have that. The poorest children in the world _can't even go to school during the day_. Generations grow up without basic education and thus cannot work to improve their homes. Or know that they need to wash their hands. That's how outbreaks like Ebola start and get out of control.

Wealthier countries give aid to educate and build infrastructure so the poorest nations at least have a starting ground to grow and have decent lives. 
Try talking to a US soldier who has been deployed to give aid in a disaster. They're _heroes_. They come from the sky and give food and medicine to families standing in the rubble that was their home. They give people the basics to try and start a new life.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 2, 2015)

I don't understand why we don't take better care of our veterans. So many struggle with things like PTSD or physical injuries, and a high percentage of the nation's homeless is comprised of Veterans. So many veterans get nothing back from the country they fought so hard to protect. Something needs to be done.


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 2, 2015)

I don't understand the irrational disgust for homeless people.  I was homeless for a few months, and even though there were quite a few bad things that happened to me in that time, 80% of the homeless people I met were just people at the end of a road of a series of bad breaks.  Sometimes it was their own doing sometimes it was just bad luck.   The remaining 19% were sadly plagued with mental issues that did not allow them to seek help on their own.  The final 1% are the parasites and losers that prey upon the weak.  We really do need something in place not to just hand out money but get the homeless back on their feet, into a job, and onto the road to recovery.  Some of these people just need a chance.  They are hard workers and the life on the street is not something they will ever want to go back too. I won't ever go back, my short time was enough to make me eat my pride and begin the long rebuilding of my life.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Apr 2, 2015)

Jambalaya said:


> I don't understand the irrational disgust for homeless people.  I was homeless for a few months, and even though there were quite a few bad things that happened to me in that time, 80% of the homeless people I met were just people at the end of a road of a series of bad breaks.  Sometimes it was their own doing sometimes it was just bad luck.   The remaining 19% were sadly plagued with mental issues that did not allow them to seek help on their own.  The final 1% are the parasites and losers that prey upon the weak.  We really do need something in place not to just hand out money but get the homeless back on their feet, into a job, and onto the road to recovery.  Some of these people just need a chance.  They are hard workers and the life on the street is not something they will ever want to go back too. I won't ever go back, my short time was enough to make me eat my pride and begin the long rebuilding of my life.



Sorry you had to go though that. *hug*

Though to be fair, a lot of homeless people are scary looking, especially to kids (who are more likely to bump into them than adults are, while playing under bridges etc.) so the stigma starts there.

Not sure where you live, but here in the UK we have a magazine (movie reviews, art discussion etc.) called The Big Issue. It's sold by homeless people to give them a job and help them out, which is cool.


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 2, 2015)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> Sorry you had to go though that. *hug*
> 
> Though to be fair, a lot of homeless people are scary looking, especially to kids (who are more likely to bump into them than adults are, while playing under bridges etc.) so the stigma starts there.
> 
> Not sure where you live, but here in the UK we have a magazine (movie reviews, art discussion etc.) called The Big Issue. It's sold by homeless people to give them a job and help them out, which is cool.



Admittedly homeless are a bit offputting on first glance and many do not have the best manners but it is one of those "don't judge a book by its cover" sort of things.  I know before I was homeless I avoided them and did not give them anything.  Now I don't give money (I've seen what can happen, good intentions and all that) but now I always carry around a few bags of granola and bottles of water.  When I was on the street I would have been very thankful for a clean bottle of water or something to eat.

That magazine sounds pretty neat I'll have to check it out.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 2, 2015)

Why xbox one game cases are so shitty.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 2, 2015)

People who treat being furry as a sexuality and all the stories about 'coming out' to their friends/family.
Jesus christ,you're someone who wears a couple hundred/thousand dollar mascot outfit,you don't see live footage of Bucky The Badger doing that shit.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 2, 2015)

I don't understand why Lulu exists. Lulu is a collaboration between Metallica and Lou Reed back in 2011,and it was an absolute train wreck. Who thought it would be a good idea to have an old man ramble off nonsensical crap while Metallica, with their degrading skills, plays bland riffs over and over again? The album is 2 disks of pure excrement, and it killed any remaining chances of Metallica having a comeback. The nonsensical sayings are kind of goofy, yet this was supposed to be a serious album. I can only laugh and wonder what the hell they were smoking when they recorded this turd.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 3, 2015)

I dont understand people who get off and pay money to watch people screw in fursuits.
I don't understand people who screw in fursuits.
I don't understand why people pay to have murrsuits made in general.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 3, 2015)

Imagine trying to have sex while wearing a winter coat and two pairs of jeans...

fursuit sex logic


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 3, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Imagine trying to have sex while wearing a winter coat and two pairs of jeans...
> 
> fursuit sex logic



Lack there of you mean.
What a way to ruin a perfectly good fursuit,my god.


----------



## R_Magedn (Apr 3, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> I don't understand why Lulu exists. Lulu is a collaboration between Metallica and Lou Reed back in 2011,and it was an absolute train wreck. Who thought it would be a good idea to have an old man ramble off nonsensical crap while Metallica, with their degrading skills, plays bland riffs over and over again? The album is 2 disks of pure excrement, and it killed any remaining chances of Metallica having a comeback. The nonsensical sayings are kind of goofy, yet this was supposed to be a serious album. I can only laugh and wonder what the hell they were smoking when they recorded this turd.



Lou Reed's brain had been in orbit around Alpha Seti 5 since he was given electroshock therapy as a teen to "cure" his bisexuality back in the '50's. I never cared for Velvet Underground or his solo work â€” except for "Walk On The Wild Side" (love that bass line and sax).

as far as Metallica goes â€” it's the fact that they AREN'T drinking or smoking anything that causes them to suck. They drove off the cliff (no pun intended) when they all went sober. Sad to say but, it's the truth. Everything they've done since then has been crap IMHO. Someone really ought to shove a fifth of Jack into Hetfeild's hand so he can get that old anger flowing again. 

Eh... Who needs em really? They're washed up. Metal is best left to the angry, malcontented youts. Once you hit 40-50, your either too tired to be that angry or, the anger just turns to bitterness and regret â€” which doesn't really make for good Metal. I'm all too familiar with it.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 3, 2015)

All of these competitions/requirements for scholarships.
It's like the Hunger Games.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 3, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> All of these competitions/requirements for scholarships.
> It's like the Hunger Games.



I hope I don't die before I even start


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 3, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I hope I don't die before I even start



Lul.
I'm surprised no one hasn't yet.
[Requirements:Blood of a virgin,your thumb and a lock of hair!]


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 3, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> [Requirements:Blood of a virgin]



>.>


*flies away*


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 3, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Lul.
> I'm surprised no one hasn't yet.
> [Requirements:Blood of a virgin,your thumb and a lock of hair!]



*cuts off thumb, gives blood and hair*
Just another day in American college.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> *cuts off thumb, gives blood and hair*
> Just another day in American college.



Where is the jar of semen?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 3, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Where is the jar of semen?



You get that for free


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> You get that for free


â€‹:V


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 3, 2015)

I lol'd


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 3, 2015)

I am gone for a month and FA gets bought by a 3D chat site? I must be living in the twilight zone


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> I am gone for a month and FA gets bought by a 3D chat site? I must be living in the twilight zone



You know it's already 2:00 AM on the east coast right? Now what do I owe the pleasure of you staying up late?


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 3, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> You get that for free



Getting fucked by the system is always free.  Lul.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't understand why I always sound better singing along to girls singing than boys


----------



## Ieono (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't understand people who so adamantly resist change. Change is the only thing you can count on occurring...so why not embrace it?


----------



## VintageLynx (Apr 3, 2015)

Ieono said:


> I don't understand people who so adamantly resist change. Change is the only thing you can count on occurring...so why not embrace it?



Because sometimes people see that the change is not for the better / been done already and didn't work then so they say no thanks. Its only when we look back we realise how stupid and wrong some of the changes were. In fact I would say many things need far bigger changes - a real shake up - like capitalism, governments and the monetary system.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 3, 2015)

Revive!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 3, 2015)

Holy shet, that thread spam. I admit, I find it amusing.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 3, 2015)

R_Magedn said:


> Eh... Who needs em really? They're washed up. Metal is best left to the angry, malcontented youts. Once you hit 40-50, your either too tired to be that angry or, the anger just turns to bitterness and regret â€” which doesn't really make for good Metal. I'm all too familiar with it.


Then why are bands that have been around just as long, like Exodus or Overkill, putting out content that is better than their earlier stuff? A lot of 80s metalbands still rock today, Metallica is just degrading. They should just salvage what is left of their dignity and just break up.


----------



## R_Magedn (Apr 3, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Then why are bands that have been around just as long, like Exodus or Overkill, putting out content that is better than their earlier stuff? A lot of 80s metalbands still rock today, Metallica is just degrading. They should just salvage what is left of their dignity and just break up.



I won't aruge that. There's going to be exceptions, sure. Overkill, Exodus, Fates Warning, Death Angel, Sacred Reich ( all of whom I got to see live back then), etc., were (and still are) all great bands back in the day that deserved more recognition but got overshadowed by the "Big Four". Maybe they're still out to prove themselves? If I were to revise my previous statement I would add that success is often followed by complacency.

Metallica: agreed. I feel the same way about Ozzy. He will forever be my Metal God and Savior but, the man should just retire with dignity instead of continually releasing ever-increasingly mediocre material. He's become a caricature of his former self.

EDIT: would add Nuclear Assault to that list.


----------



## NeuroticFox92 (Apr 3, 2015)

A lot of things, but I can't understand how some people could live their lives in anger and hatred. I just don't get it. Do they take pleasure in it or are they overworked or something else?


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't understand super overcomplex food. :c


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2015)

NeuroticFox92 said:


> A lot of things, but I can't understand how some people could live their lives in anger and hatred. I just don't get it. Do they take pleasure in it or are they overworked or something else?



I share the same sentiment. I also don't understand the hatred running around.. What people need is love... Lots of it.


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 3, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Where is the jar of semen?



"Non dairy creamer"


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I share the same sentiment. I also don't understand the hatred running around.. What people need is love... Lots of it.



You seem to do a good job of making people feel loved. c:


----------



## NeuroticFox92 (Apr 3, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I share the same sentiment. I also don't understand the hatred running around.. What people need is love... Lots of it.


Amen man. The Beatles said it best, All you need is love.


----------



## R_Magedn (Apr 3, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I share the same sentiment. I also don't understand the hatred running around.. What people need is love... Lots of it.



Love and Peace aren't profitable â€” they don't $ell. TPTB work tirelessly to keep us angry, divided and suspicious.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2015)

R_Magedn said:


> Love and Peace aren't profitable â€” they don't $ell. TPTB work tirelessly to keep us angry, divided and suspicious.



I am very naive.. Plis chaenge meh..


----------



## ADF (Apr 3, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I share the same sentiment. I also don't understand the hatred running around.. What people need is love... Lots of it.





NeuroticFox92 said:


> Amen man. The Beatles said it best, All you need is love.



I prefer imagine personally.



R_Magedn said:


> Love and Peace aren't profitable â€” they don't $ell. TPTB work tirelessly to keep us angry, divided and suspicious.



Whoever figures out how to drive progress and prosperity without money will basically be the savour of humanity, because the profit motive is what's responsible for most of our problems and inhumanity. Despite all our technological and scientific progress, we're still basically operating under the same incentive structure as the bronze age and the inevitable conflict it creates.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't understand toast :c


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 3, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> I don't understand toast :c



At high temperatures certain sugars react with amino acids which produces the brown color and distinct flavor of toast. This is known as the Maillard reaction. This reaction is also used extensively in making artificial flavors (natural flavors use bacterial byproducts).


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> At high temperatures certain sugars react with amino acids which produces the brown color and distinct flavor of toast. This is known as the Maillard reaction. This reaction is also used extensively in making artificial flavors (natural flavors use bacterial byproducts).



Thank yew c:


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 3, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/vbojzYR.jpg

This bush's name is now George.
Cause he screwed me over. (Get it? Like he screwed America over hahahaha)


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 3, 2015)

I never gotten consipracy theories.

muh jet fuel
muh controlled demolition 
muh Iraq's oil
muh zionists
muh NWO 
the list goes on


----------



## Charrio (Apr 3, 2015)

Why for over 100yrs people have been looking for BigFoot but have never found him. 
With modern tech and sensors we can't find him, so why are people still looking?


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 3, 2015)

How tiny pieces of metal can be made to hold information.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't get selfies.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't know why... but I feel like I"m done forum lurking for the day. I really want to go on but I don't have it in me anymore.


It's like the social bar in sims... once full you can't have a conversation for more than a minute.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 3, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I don't get selfies.


Selfies? How about taking pictures of your food for social media?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 3, 2015)

Jesus Christ... Selfies


----------



## VÃ¦r (Apr 3, 2015)

How about those people who have hundreds of selfies that all look the same?


----------



## mcjoel (Apr 3, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Jesus Christ... Selfies



You mean like this my child 
old  pic I know


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 3, 2015)

VÃ¦r said:


> How about those people who have hundreds of selfies that all look the same?



My friend Melissa can take like...
30 selfies at once with only very slight differences


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 3, 2015)

mcjoel said:


> You mean like this my child
> old  pic I know


Jebus no


----------



## mcjoel (Apr 4, 2015)

If my pic is offending anybody just say so and I will remove it.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 4, 2015)

It's funny... It just shows your silliness that's waiting to burst out of your head.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 4, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I never gotten consipracy theories.
> 
> muh jet fuel
> muh controlled demolition
> ...


 muh weiner


----------



## R_Magedn (Apr 4, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I never gotten consipracy theories.
> 
> muh jet fuel
> muh controlled demolition
> ...



Not everyone has the capacity for critical thought.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Apr 4, 2015)

Charrio said:


> Why for over 100yrs people have been looking for BigFoot but have never found him.
> With modern tech and sensors we can't find him, so why are people still looking?



I like to think it's people not wanting to give up on a childhood fantasty of magical creatures being real.
Why NOT look for it? It doesn't hurt anyone and encourages people to learn about tracking and nature.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 4, 2015)

I don't understand people who have sexual fantasies about cars/draw anthro cars in suggestive situations.


----------



## Misomie (Apr 4, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I don't understand people who have sexual fantasies about cars/draw anthro cars in suggestive situations.



I do admit to finding it hilarious when people get their penises burt when trying to bang the car through its tailpipe. Bunch of morons. XD


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 4, 2015)

R_Magedn said:


> Love and Peace aren't profitable â€” they don't $ell. TPTB work tirelessly to keep us angry, divided and suspicious.



Peace Sells...But Who's Buying?


----------



## Ieono (Apr 4, 2015)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Peace Sells...But Who's Buying?



Peace just isn't as interesting. War builds character, anyway. :V


----------



## Wax (Apr 4, 2015)

Misomie said:


> I do admit to finding it hilarious when people get their penises burt when trying to bang the car through its tailpipe. Bunch of morons. XD


You know, until now I figured that no one would ever do that in the history world ever - but anything's possible.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 4, 2015)

Misomie said:


> I do admit to finding it hilarious when people get their penises burt when trying to bang the car through its tailpipe. Bunch of morons. XD



They should do it while the car engine is on


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 4, 2015)

How dumb-asses can't expect the cops to be called or are not prepare for the cops to show up when they have a domestic disturbance and are constantly yelling and screaming each other in a crowded residential neighborhood.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Apr 4, 2015)

I finally talked to the 'rental units after a long time of not communicating with them.

They still think me being "Not Straight" is an abomination and I'm the spawn of the devil, but they find me being a Furry completely acceptable and even cute. 

What's with that?! And they wonder why I don't talk to them.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 4, 2015)

Misomie said:


> I do admit to finding it hilarious when people get their penises burt when trying to bang the car through its tailpipe. Bunch of morons. XD



Oh I know.
I remember that show that talked about the guy who was in a relationship with his car.
They even showed him laying underneath it and kissing it.
Like jesus christ,they're screwed in the head.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Apr 4, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Oh I know.
> I remember that show that talked about the guy who was in a relationship with his car.
> They even showed him laying underneath it and kissing it.
> Like jesus christ,they're screwed in the head.



We like anthropomorphic animals...they like vehicles. Don't judge. ;:v


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 4, 2015)

I don't understand this feeling I'm having right now. it's like a mix of mellow, laziness and depression.

God I hate this


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 4, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I don't understand this feeling I'm having right now. it's like a mix of mellow, laziness and depression.
> 
> God I hate this


Does it cause you to idly refresh the page, waiting for replies? A desire to do nothing except what you were already doing and maybe not even that? If that's what it is, worrysome... if that's not what is, still worrysome :c


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 4, 2015)

Ariosto said:


> Does it cause you to idly refresh the page, waiting for replies? A desire to do nothing except what you were already doing and maybe not even that? If that's what it is, worrysome... if that's not what is, still worrysome :c



I think it's more like... I wanna respond to threads but I can't


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 4, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I think it's more like... I wanna respond to threads but I can't


You can do it, Mara-dear! C:
Be sure of it.


----------



## R_Magedn (Apr 4, 2015)

Kardashians. Fer fuck's sake why? WHY!?!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 4, 2015)

R_Magedn said:


> Kardashians. Fer fuck's sake why? WHY!?!



Because Kim Jong Kardashian


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 4, 2015)

VÃ¦r said:


> We like anthropomorphic animals...they like vehicles. Don't judge. ;:v



We like things that already live/breath etc but have been given basically a human life.
They wanna fuck the tail-pipe of a truck/car etc.
I'm sorry but Jesus Christ.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm sure there's a fetish for sticking your dick into a wood chipper


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 4, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I'm sure there's a fetish for sticking your dick into a wood chipper



Nowadays I wouldn't be surprised.
I guess some people get off to stupidity in general.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 4, 2015)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Peace Sells...But Who's Buying?


Can you put a price on peace?


----------



## R_Magedn (Apr 4, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Can you put a price on peace?



Normally 4 EZ-Pay payments of $29.95. But call within the time left on your screen and we'll make the first payment for you! That's just *3 EZ-Pay payments of $29.95! *Be one of the first 100 callers and get this toe-jam scraper (a $50 value) *ABSOLUTELY FREE! *


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 5, 2015)

Wow. A spam bot just invaded the Site Discussion area. It has posted over 50 threads!


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 5, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Peace just isn't as interesting. War builds character, anyway. :V



It was just a Megadeth reference :V


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 5, 2015)

I don't understand lamp-shades. c:
I take mine off. c:


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 5, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Wow. A spam bot just invaded the Site Discussion area. It has posted over 50 threads!



Are you shitting me? That's the third time this week!


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 5, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Are you shitting me? That's the third time this week!



'Tis a dark week for Furaffinity. :c


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 5, 2015)

I can't understand how people become depressed and feel like their entire life is ruined simply because they are a virgin and can't find "love"
I'm pretty much in the same position, besides the fact that I'm not actively looking for some one.  I just don't care.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 5, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Can you put a price on peace?



Glad somebody got it! xD


----------



## Luki (Apr 6, 2015)

How can people get your and you're wrong. It's frustrating!


----------



## Kleric (Apr 6, 2015)

Luki said:


> How can people get your and you're wrong. It's frustrating!


because there dumb and your better at gramar Trollolol

(Writing that sentence was painful...)


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 6, 2015)

Kleric I love you have my feline-canine babies /;w;/


----------



## Kleric (Apr 6, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Kleric I love you have my feline-canine babies /;w;/


Only if Mr. Sparta can be our surrogate for our feline-canine-otter babies. :v


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 6, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Only if Mr. Sparta can be our surrogate for our feline-canine-otter babies. :v



Does this mean we'll be double penetrating him?


----------



## Kleric (Apr 6, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Does this mean we'll be double penetrating him?


I don't think that's how that works... but we can do that too. :v


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 6, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I don't think that's how that works... but we can do that too. :v



I can live with this.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 6, 2015)

Someone on Furaffinity posted a picture of them by the water getting their fursuit feet wet.
They had very low hanging shorts and the info box said.

"I know my shorts are low,but at least the SPH is covered up."


/INTERNAL SCREAMING/



DO NOT..wear those suits in public,covered up or not..Oh my god.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 6, 2015)

Why would people put genitalia on their fursuits? It's not like they can actually feel them, and it just sounds so stupid.


----------



## Saga (Apr 6, 2015)

Luki said:


> How can people get your and you're wrong. It's frustrating!



Loose and lose


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 7, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Why would people put genitalia on their fursuits? It's not like they can actually feel them, and it just sounds so stupid.



I know,it's just horrible.


----------



## Tao (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't understand why I can buy salvia plants at Lowes and Home Depot.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 7, 2015)

What is a Salvia plant? It sounds like something that produces saliva.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't understand why sometimes I'll leave my computer for 5 minutes to get a drink and come back to find I've been signed out from FaF, but other times I'll leave my computer running all night n still be signed in when I get back.

I wonder if I have gremlins messing with my log-in status or something.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 7, 2015)

Why people still use MySpace.


----------



## Bir (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't understand people who don't shower before bed, who get into their sheets and their jammies with all of that day's sweat and ick, and just wrap themselves in it. Just grosses me out.


----------



## jorinda (Apr 8, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> What is a Salvia plant? It sounds like something that produces saliva.



Nah. Salvia tea is nice, saliva tea would be disgusting.


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 8, 2015)

Bir said:


> I don't understand people who don't shower before bed, who get into their sheets and their jammies with all of that day's sweat and ick, and just wrap themselves in it. Just grosses me out.



I know plenty of women that do not shower everyday and even more men.  Mostly their excuse is it is too much of a hassle and they don't smell at the time. I personally have a very odd schedule, sometimes I work nights, sometimes I work days, so I take them when I can. I try for a shower everyday, but the conventional "day/night" schedule of a human being does not exist in my life so every once in a while I will skip a day.  I am rarely around other people other than my cube prison at work so it is less of an issue.  Also my dogs sleep with me so clean sheets have never been a thing in my home.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2015)

I've been taking a bath only once a day. Didn't know that it wasn't enough.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 8, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Why people still use MySpace.


 Surprised that website still even exists.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Apr 8, 2015)

Why no-one is reviving the pony mega thread. Did all of the MLP fans leave?


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 8, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I've been taking a bath only once a day. Didn't know that it wasn't enough.



Too much soap is bad for your skin. Particularly your face.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 8, 2015)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> Why no-one is reviving the pony mega thread. Did all of the MLP fans leave?


Maybe they lost interest. There are plenty of bronies who kinda abandoned the show, and I wouldn't think they would have a whole lot to discuss.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 9, 2015)

I don't understand why so many people spend 18 years trying to grow up just to regret adulthood and try to regress back to simpler times. I shouldn't have to see 30 year old people playing children's games, or watching children's shows or movies.


----------



## StarlaFox (Apr 9, 2015)

Reality shows. Too much unnecessary drama and yelling.

 The Bible. My parents always want me to read it, yet I can never get into it.

When people use the words "were" instead of "we're" and "your" instead of "you're".

When people say "wat" instead of "what".


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 9, 2015)

StarlaFox said:


> When people say "wat" instead of "what".



It usually implies sarcastically exaggerated misunderstanding.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 9, 2015)

Why most reality shows can't be real.


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 9, 2015)

Why people don't use Google before running their ignorant mouths...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2015)

Torrijos-sama said:


> I don't understand why so many people spend 18 years trying to grow up just to regret adulthood and try to regress back to simpler times. I shouldn't have to see 30 year old people playing children's games, or watching children's shows or movies.



You know what old people regret before they die? They regret not doing the things that they wanted to do. I feel like I missed out soo much of my childhood/teenage life. I have to live by the moment now before it's too late.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Apr 9, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You know what old people regret before they die? They regret not doing the things that they wanted to do. I feel like I missed out soo much of my childhood/teenage life. I have to live by the moment now before it's too late.



Yeah I remember reading somewhere that the most common last sentiments of a person on their death bed was "I wish I hadn't worked so hard" ENJOY LIFE GUYS!!!


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 9, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You know what old people regret before they die? They regret not doing the things that they wanted to do. I feel like I missed out soo much of my childhood/teenage life. I have to live by the moment now before it's too late.



Find a balance between work and play. If you play too much, finances and responsibility will always be a problem.
If you work too much, then life will become your regret, because you'll have everything set up to live a comfortable life, but it will be empty.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 9, 2015)

The love for Siriacha sauce. It's not spicy at all and its massively overrated.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Apr 9, 2015)

Better plan, win the lottery. I'm a genius. Thank you.


----------



## Traven V (Apr 9, 2015)

Oh, society sometimes but it's getting better.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 10, 2015)

I don't understand why 4chan likes to dick-ride Hitler and the Nazis so much


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 10, 2015)

I don't understand babyfurs.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 10, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> I don't understand babyfurs.


Oh, don't open that can of worms.

Actually, do.

The forum needs some drama from the baby furs crawling out of the woodwork.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 10, 2015)

Are those the people who wear diapers?


----------



## Victor-933 (Apr 10, 2015)

What I don't understand, is why people are so damn convinced that cops are the only people who should own guns because something something more responsible... when there's about four new stories every week about police brutality or people and pets getting shot by cops.

Fun fact: most cops only hit the range once a year, and that's only because they have to.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 10, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Are those the people who wear diapers?



Yes, but the furry version of it.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 11, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Yes, but the furry version of it.



Luckily, i've heard enough things from baby furs to know that it is different from fetishism and cub porn, because there is nothing sexual about having an infantile/childlike fursona in a diaper.

Given that it is a part of the furry fandom, though, I call shenanigans.


----------



## Koota (Apr 11, 2015)

The older i get the less i seem to understand


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 11, 2015)

Koota said:


> The older i get the less i seem to understand



Wise man.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 11, 2015)

Why can't I get Mountain Dew Livewire at the store?


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 11, 2015)

Torrijos-sama said:


> Luckily, i've heard enough things from baby furs to know that it is different from fetishism and cub porn, because there is nothing sexual about having an infantile/childlike fursona in a diaper.
> 
> Given that it is a part of the furry fandom, though, I call shenanigans.



I find seeing my favorite video game and movie characters wearing diapers or voring something is very off putting to me.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 11, 2015)

Victor-933 said:


> What I don't understand, is why people are so damn convinced that cops are the only people who should own guns because something something more responsible... when there's about four new stories every week about police brutality or people and pets getting shot by cops.
> 
> Fun fact: most cops only hit the range once a year, and that's only because they have to.



It makes me laugh when people say "only cops should have guns" then they call the cops are "racist murders"


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 12, 2015)

Black girl names.
Like one minute I'm next to a Marqueashia, Lakisha, and a Jorah, and the next minute I'm next to a Jennifer and a Whitney and a Lori


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 12, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Black girl names.
> Like one minute I'm next to a Marqueashia, Lakisha, and a Jorah, and the next minute I'm next to a Jennifer and a Whitney and a Lori



https://youtu.be/pCdmiZyyGjQ


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 12, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> https://youtu.be/pCdmiZyyGjQ



Garth linking that to me made me make this confession.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 12, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Garth linking that to me made me make this confession.



Oh wow,lmao.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 12, 2015)

I don't understand adults that don't know how to cook. How can you lack this essential life skill? Shame on you, parents! Everyone should know how to cook. :[


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 13, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I don't understand adults that don't know how to cook. How can you lack this essential life skill? Shame on you, parents! Everyone should know how to cook. :[



Sad thing is, cooking isn't even that hard but people just generally want instant gratification, having to wait and be patient so the food has the time to be cooked properly is way too much time for some people, hence why ready meals and pre-done and package foods are so popular in life .


----------



## Gator (Apr 13, 2015)

i know how to cook and i generally enjoy it, but i don't do it often because it takes too long and my fatness doesn't want to wait.

#confirmed


----------



## jorinda (Apr 13, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I don't understand adults that don't know how to cook. How can you lack this essential life skill? Shame on you, parents! Everyone should know how to cook. :[



Some people move away from their mum and dad in their mid-20s and have no life skills at all. Unable to do laundry, no idea how to clean a bathroom, and they would rather throw away a pair of jeans than sew a lost button back on.


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 13, 2015)

I can cook. I'm just lazy. Plus sometimes there are certain meals I would like but I can't afford to waste ingredients fucking up at the moment so getting the ready made version works if I want a change. I do like to make Pasta and Curry ^_^


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 13, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> I can cook. I'm just lazy. Plus sometimes there are certain meals I would like but I can't afford to waste ingredients fucking up at the moment so getting the ready made version works if I want a change. I do like to make Pasta and Curry ^_^



I make a mean pasta with home-made cheese sauce and bacon ^w^ everybody loves bacon!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 13, 2015)

I have urges to share recipes but some of the ingredient needed are exotic to the western world. Like how do you actually good Tamago Omellete if you don't have dashi with you? You'll end up having to get some imports. Good thing work have unlimited resources for me to play around with food


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 13, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I have urges to share recipes but some of the ingredient needed are exotic to the western world. Like how do you actually good Tamago Omellete if you don't have dashi with you? You'll end up having to get some imports. Good thing work have unlimited resources for me to play around with food



By all means, share your recipes!


----------



## Sylox (Apr 13, 2015)

I think I'm the only person in America who's managed to burn grits.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 13, 2015)

I don't understand why grits are so popular. They are pretty bland.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 13, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I think I'm the only person in America who's managed to burn grits.



I've seen people catch oatmeal on fire. ..does that count?


----------



## ADF (Apr 13, 2015)

I don't understand why there are people who are actually against Google's project ara, it makes no sense. Find any relatively popular article on it and around a quarter to a third of the people in the comments are bashing it, saying there is no need for it or it will fail... Why? Why would you be against consumer choice, why would you actively root for something to fail?

I particularly hate those vain bastards who oppose it because they think it's ugly... Then don't buy one, stick with your normal phones. These assholes ruined day length battery and longevity for the rest of us by demanding ultra thin phones that focus more on asthetics rather than function. Now they're bashing upgradable phones because whaaa! It's not thin and elegant looking!

If you do not like a product, don't use it. Why are these people in project ara comment sections saying they think its stupid and should go away? There are too many of them to just be trolls trying to start arguments.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 13, 2015)

I would take a thicker, more powerful, and more durable phone over a $600 sheet of glass anyday. After all, the iPhone 6 Bendgate proved that thin phones aren't necessarily a good thing. After all, any person with common sense would not want a phone that can be broken just by being kept in their pants pocket.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 13, 2015)

People who jump between straight, gay, bi, asexual etc... and feel they have to let the whole world know. It's like great, you love talking about yourself, why don't you make 50 more journals about your sex life?


----------



## ADF (Apr 13, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> I would take a thicker, more powerful, and more durable phone over a $600 sheet of glass anyday. After all, the iPhone 6 Bendgate proved that thin phones aren't necessarily a good thing. After all, any person with common sense would not want a phone that can be broken just by being kept in their pants pocket.



Well apparently there is a segment of the population that cares more about how a phone looks than what it actually does... Probably the same segment that will run out to buy the latest IPhone or Galaxy S because it has a higher number on it...

There were actually people who argued upgradable phones were pointless because flagship phones already had the "best of everything", so why would you bother with a fat ugly modular phone when you could have a refined lean one; which will be cheaper because it's a closed unit.

... Seriously. Let's ignore flagships don't have the best tech available, and actually hold it back to an extent because manufacturers reject tech they don't believe will have broad appeal. Flagship phones have a large brand premium increasing their price, there is also a lot of technological redundancy going from one phone to the next which wouldn't occur with a modular one. Buying a whole new phone is more expensive than just upgrading the screen and processor...

Some people just can't handle choice, they want to be handed what they're told is a premium product in a neat little package which they can wave around as a status symbol. A phone customised to your needs hasn't the status of being an Apple or Samsung flagship, but in my opinion it's a hell of a lot cooler. I also think these things look pretty damn cool.


----------



## Gator (Apr 13, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> I don't understand why grits are so popular. They are pretty bland.



only before you add the magic.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 13, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> I don't understand why grits are so popular. They are pretty bland.



It's not about what they are as it is about what you add/do to them.

By that logic, flour and most products from cereal grains are bland until you make bread and fried things with them.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 13, 2015)

People who burn Ramen or any sort of pasta.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 13, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> People who burn Ramen or any sort of pasta.



I saw somebody put ramen in a pot with no water. Brilliant.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 13, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> I saw somebody put ramen in a pot with no water. Brilliant.


That will most definitely burn the ramen.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 13, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> I saw somebody put ramen in a pot with no water. Brilliant.



Pure stupidity at it's finest.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 14, 2015)

When the weirdest threads pop up in the general discussion.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 14, 2015)

Cheese sauce.
It's disgusting.


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 15, 2015)

People who heckle comedians. I'm talking like Louis CK or someone that you're spending money to see. Why heckle and get kicked out... They already have your money. They win.


----------



## Gator (Apr 15, 2015)

my buddy tried to make me macaroni while i was sick.  first batch was really undercooked, still crunchy.  second batch caught on fire while it was still in the box. 

you know what i don't understand?  those random long hairs that occasionally pop up in places where you think, how the hell did i not notice that long enough for it to grow so much?  how does this even happen.


----------



## Luki (Apr 15, 2015)

How some people can fall asleep almost instantly. It always takes a while for me.

I have a cousin who, within a minute of lying down, falls into deep sleep, snoring and everything even. It's like he flicks a switch, and bam, lights out!

Does not compute!


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 15, 2015)

Might be an unpopular response, but when people have a fully detailed itinerary for a vacation. Daily life is planned out enough as it is... It's vacation! Go with the flow!


----------



## Gator (Apr 15, 2015)

BlufftheHusky said:


> Might be an unpopular response, but when people have a fully detailed itinerary for a vacation. Daily life is planned out enough as it is... It's vacation! Go with the flow!



on the one hand, all that super planning is stressful and defeats the purpose of "vacation", especially if your plan doesn't work out and it feels like the whole thing was ruined.

on the other hand, vacations are rare and if you wanna pack as much stuff in as you can, being on a schedule is kinda the only way to ensure that you get to see/do all the things you want.

...this is a tough one...


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 15, 2015)

BlufftheHusky said:


> Might be an unpopular response, but when people have a fully detailed itinerary for a vacation. Daily life is planned out enough as it is... It's vacation! Go with the flow!


Typically, buying tickets to things and booking in advance can save you money. It's a way of making sure you get the most out of your vacation. And I don't know about others, but when my parents plan a trip, they leave plenty of breathing room for if we see something we want to check out along the way or something like that.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 15, 2015)

People who hate RPing...like, I get that some people may go overboard or obnoxious about it but some people just sound like a couple of grumpy serious party killers who don't know how to have fun about it.

I'm almost tempted to start a small RP sentence to piss people off


----------



## Sylox (Apr 15, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> People who hate RPing...like, I get that some people may go overboard or obnoxious about it but some people just sound like a couple of grumpy serious party killers who don't know how to have fun about it.
> 
> I'm almost tempted to start a small RP sentence to piss people off



I don't understand RPing, to be honest.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 15, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I don't understand RPing, to be honest.



It's fun, you pleb! :V *dumps a box of bad dragons over your head*


----------



## VintageLynx (Apr 15, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I don't understand RPing, to be honest.



Same here. It sounds great in theory but how does it work? Is it just two people messaging back and forth?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 15, 2015)

VintageLynx said:


> Same here. It sounds great in theory but how does it work? Is it just two people messaging back and forth?



Pretty much...there are different levels and types of it. Sometimes you just put actions between asterisks and pretend it's what you're doing, hypothetically so. It can be 'serious' or silly and outlandish. Some people RP as characters in plot and have certain scenarios. Real hardcore RPers do paragraph and it's fun cuz you have a story you're making along with another person and a character you control in that scenario

Sometimes I'll go back and forth with friends showing affection and appreciation, like virtual hugs...other times it'll get weird and I'll hypothetically shove people off cliffs :V but it's okay because you can't die in an RP it's cartoon violence

It's probably dumb and I don't expect everyone to get it (I'm dumb already ) but I've always took to it pretty naturally because it's interesting


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 15, 2015)

I feel like I could REALLY get into RP (_all _forms), but I an't got time for dat.


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 15, 2015)

I like the asterisk thing. In real life a lot of my conversation is non verbal gestures and stuff so chatting online can feel empty.


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't like Erotic RP but I love general RPing. Essentially it is just acting via text and can be great craic ^_^


----------



## MaximizedNOVA (Apr 15, 2015)

When a girl that you know associatively approaches you in a very soft almost desperate voice(knowing her voice is different) asking for your phone number so that you could "tutor" her in economics.
Something's up yo.


----------



## Kleric (Apr 15, 2015)

Luki said:


> How some people can fall asleep almost instantly. It always takes a while for me.
> 
> I have a cousin who, within a minute of lying down, falls into deep sleep, snoring and everything even. It's like he flicks a switch, and bam, lights out!
> 
> Does not compute!


This.

It takes me approximately an hour to fall asleep. I'm baffled when I see my friend just shut down only a minute after lying down... ._.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 15, 2015)

I just can't stay mad at people


----------



## jtrekkie (Apr 15, 2015)

That is a divine quality.


----------



## Kipsy (Apr 15, 2015)

Math. I know others have said this, but it's something I struggle with. I have a hard time with numbers in general they all end up looking a like to me.
I'm in my last course before I graduate from University and it happens to be a math course. I'm trying my hardest and hopefully I will grasp some sort of understanding eventually.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 15, 2015)

Kipsy said:


> Math. I know others have said this, but it's something I struggle with. I have a hard time with numbers in general they all end up looking a like to me.
> I'm in my last course before I graduate from University and it happens to be a math course. I'm trying my hardest and hopefully I will grasp some sort of understanding eventually.



I fucking hate math with a passion that burns brighter than the brightest star in the night sky.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 15, 2015)

Kipsy said:


> Math. I know others have said this, but it's something I struggle with. I have a hard time with numbers in general they all end up looking a like to me.
> I'm in my last course before I graduate from University and it happens to be a math course. I'm trying my hardest and hopefully I will grasp some sort of understanding eventually.




I was actually in Special Education for Math my entire life to graduation in high school.
I'm 25 now and I still can't count change properly or understand when people tell me the time [like half past or something]
Not to mention I'm complete shit at Division/Multiplication and I wasn't even taught Algebra or anything above that.
It's a terrible feeling really but I do have a learning disability and there's no amount of tutoring that can fix it.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 15, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Pretty much...there are different levels and types of it. Sometimes you just put actions between asterisks and pretend it's what you're doing, hypothetically so. It can be 'serious' or silly and outlandish. Some people RP as characters in plot and have certain scenarios. Real hardcore RPers do paragraph and it's fun cuz you have a story you're making along with another person and a character you control in that scenario
> 
> Sometimes I'll go back and forth with friends showing affection and appreciation, like virtual hugs...other times it'll get weird and I'll hypothetically shove people off cliffs :V but it's okay because you can't die in an RP it's cartoon violence
> 
> It's probably dumb and I don't expect everyone to get it (I'm dumb already ) but I've always took to it pretty naturally because it's interesting



I've been apart of a Dragon Age RP forum for the past year, me and a few friends started it and it grew into something really fun, though there are several storyline's unfolding right now and I control about 4-6 different characters xD



Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I was actually in Special Education for Math my entire life to graduation in high school.
> I'm 25 now and I still can't count change properly or understand when people tell me the time [like half past or something]
> Not to mention I'm complete shit at Division/Multiplication and I wasn't even taught Algebra or anything above that.
> It's a terrible feeling really but I do have a learning disability and there's no amount of tutoring that can fix it.



I got put into remedial maths during my last 2 years of high school because my attendance was so low that I just fell behind and even now in my life despite doing my darnedest to learn I am unable to read a traditional clock, it literally just becomes a jumbled mess in my brain and despite how much I want to I just can't make any sense of it.

Its a stain on me because at times, it does make me feel like a complete idiot for not being able to comprehend a clock T__T


----------



## Sylox (Apr 15, 2015)

I failed remedial math my first semester in college. The only reason why I passed it the next semester was because I cheated on my final exam.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 15, 2015)

Why this place doesn't have more mods. lol


----------



## Sylox (Apr 15, 2015)

Why somebody is willing to spend 10 years in prison prison for selling Passports on a website.


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 16, 2015)

Gator said:


> on the one hand, all that super planning is stressful and defeats the purpose of "vacation", especially if your plan doesn't work out and it feels like the whole thing was ruined.
> 
> on the other hand, vacations are rare and if you wanna pack as much stuff in as you can, being on a schedule is kinda the only way to ensure that you get to see/do all the things you want.
> 
> ...this is a tough one...





LazerMaster5 said:


> Typically, buying tickets to things and booking in advance can save you money. It's a way of making sure you get the most out of your vacation. And I don't know about others, but when my parents plan a trip, they leave plenty of breathing room for if we see something we want to check out along the way or something like that.



I'm not saying that somethings can't be planned. I plan things all the time. I'm just saying when there is a print out of every little detail from breakfast to dinner and after hours. That's how family vacations were for me as a kid. I mean I loved it but I could always feel like there was a pressure involved. 

And in terms of booking in advance I totally do for certain things, like a hotel room or if it's a show or main attraction.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

Why do they call it "watersports"?


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Why do they call it "watersports"?



Because it sounds better than the alternatives.


----------



## Gator (Apr 16, 2015)

:I  when i first heard "watersports", i was wondering how things like swimming and surfing could possibly be considered kinky.  then i clicked the link...


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Gator said:


> :I  when i first heard "watersports", i was wondering how things like swimming and surfing could possibly be considered kinky.  then i clicked the link...



I promise I'm not a stalker.
#okaymaybeIam

But I had the exact same experience. :x
Can't say I was disappointed though. o//o


----------



## Gator (Apr 16, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> I promise I'm not a stalker.
> #okaymaybeIam
> 
> But I had the exact same experience. :x
> Can't say I was disappointed though. o//o



stalkaway

i will say i learned some things about myself after that discovery


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

It's one of those sick fetishes that people enjoy. There is nothing "hot" about being peed on and that's how disease gets spread.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> It's one of those sick fetishes that people enjoy. There is nothing "hot" about being peed on and that's how disease gets spread.



Shush.


----------



## Cassedy (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> It's one of those sick fetishes that people enjoy. There is nothing "hot" about being peed on and that's how disease gets spread.



Your avatar is surprisingly fitting for amount of retardness you're displaying. Maybe add some drool too.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 16, 2015)

Gator said:


> :I  when i first heard "watersports", i was wondering how things like swimming and surfing could possibly be considered kinky.  then i clicked the link...



Oh god same here. Luckily for me It was poorly drawn.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

Cassedy said:


> Your avatar is surprisingly fitting for amount of retardness you're displaying. Maybe add some drool too.



Retardness....okay bro, in a useless attempt at offending me, you show your lack of IQ by using a word that cannot be found in the dictionary. The proper word is "retardation" genius. BTW, if you don't like my avatar, close your eyes.


----------



## Cassedy (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Retardness....okay bro, in a useless attempt at offending me, you show your lack of IQ by using a word that cannot be found in the dictionary. The proper word is "retardation" genius. BTW, if you don't like my avatar, close your eyes.



Offended you enough to write a reply.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

Cassedy said:


> Offended you enough to write a reply.



If anything, I replied to make fun of your grammatical error.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> It's one of those sick fetishes that people enjoy. There is nothing "hot" about being peed on and that's how disease gets spread.



Actually
Urine is sterile.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 16, 2015)

Commie Bat said:


> Only when it exits, once urine hits air it turns into a breeding ground for pathogens.



I mean, that's pretty much everything tho lol


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 16, 2015)

It's never sterile actually. XD It's got bacteria in it.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 16, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> It's never sterile actually. XD It's got bacteria in it.



Remind me to never trust the interwebz Butterbean :V


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

I don't care if it is "sterile", its straight up nasty and anyone who likes pee, poop or vomit is at risk of contracting deadly viruses. Again, I mean no offense to those that love that, but they're disgusting fetishes.


----------



## ToastyStrewdle (Apr 16, 2015)

When my sister doesn't knock, opens my bedroom door, I say "What?", and she walks away...without closing the door...

When I politely ask my parents to close the door, they walk 15 feet away, then ask me "What did you say?", and quickly close their door so that I they can't hear me.(True stories)


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

I don't understand why fellow furries give eachother lectures on what's 'normal' and 'disgusting' *cough* Sylox *cough*... when the fandom we're part of isn't exactly the most socially accepted thing on the planet, is it?
Surely we should be open-minded and try to understand things by asking questions rather than being outright rude about it.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

I get it, I'm closed minded and judgmental. Its on my long list of things to fix in my life.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I get it, I'm closed minded and judgmental. Its on my long list of things to fix in my life.



...I can help you if you want. c:


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

I don't like taking help. I got this, thank you very much.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Mhm, alrighty then. >:c


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 16, 2015)

I don't understand why people keep forming governments when they should be quite capable of governing themselves on an individual basis.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 16, 2015)

I don't understand why energy drinks are so popular. They are just glorified overcaffeinated soda beverages sold at a premium price.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> I don't understand why energy drinks are so popular. They are just glorified overcaffeinated soda beverages sold at a premium price.



People are selling the image not the product.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 16, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> People are selling the image not the product.


Kind of like Beats, huh? Overpriced and overrated.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

I don't get the appeal to RPGs, most FPS, MMORPGs or anything like htat. If it isn't a sports game, GTA or COD, I am confused.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I don't get the appeal to RPGs, most FPS, MMORPGs or anything like htat. If it isn't a sports game, GTA or COD, I am confused.


People like to battle in ways that suit their play style. RPGs suit players who like to go on grand adventures to save the world from ancient evils, while a good FPS sets itself apart from the pack by presenting unique ideas executed properly.  Games like Team Fortress 2, Battlefield, and Counter Strike are very team oriented, while CoD is Quickscope Simulator 20XX. Open world games like Just Cause 2 and Saints Row shake up the GTA formula by amping up the action and opening the world in new ways. MMORPGs appeal to people who want to go questing along side their friends, regardless of the hour. Sports games are the same fucking game each year for $60, I avoid them like the plague. 
So to set things straight, your game choices can use improvement.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Kind of like Beats, huh? Overpriced and overrated.



That thing cost only $14 to make but is priced $2500 for premium edition


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 16, 2015)

Jelly Belly Beans.
Or any Jellybeans.
They taste horrid.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 16, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> People like to battle in ways that suit their play style. RPGs suit players who like to go on grand adventures to save the world from ancient evils, while a good FPS sets itself apart from the pack by presenting unique ideas executed properly.  Games like Team Fortress 2, Battlefield, and Counter Strike are very team oriented, while CoD is Quickscope Simulator 20XX. Open world games like Just Cause 2 and Saints Row shake up the GTA formula by amping up the action and opening the world in new ways. MMORPGs appeal to people who want to go questing along side their friends, regardless of the hour. Sports games are the same fucking game each year for $60, I avoid them like the plague.
> So to set things straight, your game choices can use improvement.



True, I do need to improve because I don't even know 90% of the games you all talk about on here.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> True, I do need to improve because I don't even know 90% of the games you all talk about on here.


Most of the games I mentioned are on Steam, so it is good you got a Steam account. I would recommend starting with Team Fortress 2,which is free to play. It is a Steam essential.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 16, 2015)

Sylox said:


> True, I do need to improve because I don't even know 90% of the games you all talk about on here.



Start with Team Fortress, it's free to play unless you want to pay $2.50 for it and get a kill-counting weapon or the ability to wear hats besides the Gibus... I mean, $2.50 for a game that's otherwise free isn't bad. Or you can play the TF2 Powerball and buy a few tickets for Mann Vs. Machine mode-- I got a profit of roughly 30 Steam Bucks after a $15 investment over a period of months. Tour #7. (It says dollars but c'mon, I can't buy groceries with it)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 16, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> (It says dollars but c'mon, I can't buy groceries with it)



I can think of a hundred things to do with a dollar


----------



## jorinda (Apr 17, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> People are selling the image not the product.



And they to it so successfully that people buy shirts and hats with their logo on it, or even get it sewn into their fursuit. 

In general, I never understood why people would pay for clothes with huge company logos on them. If they want me to wear their advertisement, they should pay me, not I pay them.


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 17, 2015)

jorinda said:


> In general, I never understood why people would pay for clothes with huge company logos on them. If they want me to wear their advertisement, they should pay me, not I pay them.



This is a big dilemma for me as a new york red bulls fan. Red bull bought the team back years ago and the jersey has easily the worlds biggest logo on it. There is probably 30k different red bull logos throughout the stadium including on the damn seats.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 17, 2015)

People who get butthurt when others disagree with them, announce that they are leaving the thread they made and then continue posting in it, and make more threads to complain about people being mean to them while themselves being so passive-aggressive it would make a comatose Genghis Khan blush.


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 17, 2015)

Why we worship money.  It is a means to an end, I understand that.  We need it to buy food, pay bills, but I don't get the materialism aspect of it at all.


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 17, 2015)

Jambalaya said:


> Why we worship money.  It is a means to an end, I understand that.  We need it to buy food, pay bills, but I don't get the materialism aspect of it at all.



Money buys me happiness. It bought me the two things I love the most in life, my computer and my plush animal ^_^

It lets me buy my cats treats and catnip, buy my mothers dog treats. Money buys happiness.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

Jambalaya said:


> Why we worship money.  It is a means to an end, I understand that.  We need it to buy food, pay bills, but I don't get the materialism aspect of it at all.



It's because people want to live the American dream. We want the biggest TVs, the newest games, the nicest houses, etc. People will do ANYTHING to keep up with the Jones' even if it means putting themselves into debt. I don't have a problem with Materialism, per se, since it seems unavoidable under the current capitalist structure in this country, but there comes a time when you have to step back and say "Okay, this is getting out of hand."


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 17, 2015)

How the PSP had that new feature that could "play your games on your TV," and then when you plugged it in the gameplay didn't fit the whole screen but a tiny box in the middle of the screen.


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> It's because people want to live the American dream. We want the biggest TVs, the newest games, the nicest houses, etc. People will do ANYTHING to keep up with the Jones' even if it means putting themselves into debt. I don't have a problem with Materialism, per se, since it seems unavoidable under the current capitalist structure in this country, but there comes a time when you have to step back and say "Okay, this is getting out of hand."



Yea I'd avoid the debt problem. If I am making a big purchase then I'd save up at least 75% of what is needed before deciding to take a loan out in order to ensure I can pay it back. People need to realise that saving is far more important than instant money.


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> It's because people want to live the American dream. We want the biggest TVs, the newest games, the nicest houses, etc. People will do ANYTHING to keep up with the Jones' even if it means putting themselves into debt. I don't have a problem with Materialism, per se, since it seems unavoidable under the current capitalist structure in this country, but there comes a time when you have to step back and say "Okay, this is getting out of hand."


But that is what I am saying, why do I care about "keeping up"? Things don't impress anything upon me.  I can't judge you for owning more jewels than an African mine, your money you can do what ever you want with it. Is it the "bigger dick" syndrome? If I have more stuff I have a bigger penis than that guy that owns nothing? Maybe I don't get it because I don't have a penis, but even the women around me seem vapidly obsessed with strutting around like twinkling christmas trees.  Maybe my time being homeless really destroyed the illusion of material wealth.  I just see wasted potential. Money wasted on status symbols instead of investing it in whatever.


----------



## R_Magedn (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> It's because people want to live the American dream. We want the biggest TVs, the newest games, the nicest houses, etc. People will do ANYTHING to keep up with the Jones' even if it means putting themselves into debt. I don't have a problem with Materialism, per se, since it seems unavoidable under the current capitalist structure in this country, but there comes a time when you have to step back and say "Okay, this is getting out of hand."



Maybe it's trite at this point but nevertheless: 
"It's called the '_American Dream'_ because you have to asleep to believe it."


----------



## Sylox (Apr 17, 2015)

People care about "keeping up" because they want to be noticed; it's as simple as that.


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 17, 2015)

Sylox said:


> People care about "keeping up" because they want to be noticed; it's as simple as that.



I don't =^_^= Not everyone is like that, a minority maybe but still.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 17, 2015)

I think what Jamba means is, or how I interpret it, i...physically money is just useless paper, it only has powe because it represents other things. The more you have that youre not using, 
the more meaningless it is...like a dragon hoarding a pile of money, the dragon doesnt use it to buy things, technically the dragon is rich, but he isnt using it for other things....well on the other hand though, the dragon is probably the only happy creature that will hoard money for physical rather than representational value x3 seeing as it provides a good bedding, I imagine that would piss off the humans, though, since they seem to put representational value on it instead


----------



## ToastyStrewdle (Apr 17, 2015)

Roose Hurro said:


> I don't understand why people keep forming governments when they should be quite capable of governing themselves on an individual basis.



Tell that to the homeless child rapist down the road.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 17, 2015)

Jambalaya said:


> Why we worship money.  It is a means to an end, I understand that.  We need it to buy food, pay bills, but I don't get the materialism aspect of it at all.


 That's the reason why people worship money.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

I don't even HAVE enough money to be materialistic.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 17, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I don't even HAVE enough money to be materialistic.



...You will one day, man. ~


----------



## Cocobanana (Apr 17, 2015)

Sometimes I am incredibly despairing when I don't understand how I can make myself believe that life is worth living and protecting for myself and others while simultaneously believing that there is no afterlife and all our efforts will be futile once this planet can't support life anymore.


----------



## Sacred-Soul (Apr 17, 2015)

I dont understand how humans can be SO stupid, it is annoying because we are supposed to be "intelligent" but all we are are naked killers with sticks up our asses


----------



## Gator (Apr 17, 2015)

Sacred-Soul said:


> I dont understand how humans can be SO stupid, it is annoying because we are supposed to be "intelligent" but all we are are naked killers with sticks up our asses



speak for yourself, brah


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 17, 2015)

I don't understand why the clear coat on my nail polish isn't doing its job! Maybe its old, or I may be reaping the rewards of buying cheap clear coat.  Either way, this chipping is for the birds...


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Apr 17, 2015)

I can't stand when teenagers who have no life experience whatsoever try to be philosophical, like Jaden Smith.


----------



## Gator (Apr 17, 2015)

scented toilet paper.


----------



## Kleric (Apr 17, 2015)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> I can't stand when teenagers who have no life experience whatsoever try to be philosophical, like Jaden Smith.


Experience isn't the only way to learn; you can also learn by observing others and having logical inferences. I wouldn't judge someones ideas based on their age or experience, but rather if there is any truth behind them or not.


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 17, 2015)

When I was a teenager. "Adults: Teenagers aren't involved in politics and looking more at life" "Me: I like those things" "Adults: Shut up you don't know what you're talking about you're just a teenager."


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 17, 2015)

Gator said:


> scented toilet paper.



LOL?
That actually exists? :s


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 17, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> LOL?
> That actually exists? :s



If flavored condoms exist, I'm sure that does


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Apr 17, 2015)

Java, as well as why kids love the taste of cinnamon toast crunch... they're both just as elusive.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Apr 17, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Experience isn't the only way to learn; you can also learn by observing others and having logical inferences. I wouldn't judge someones ideas based on their age or experience, but rather if there is any truth behind them or not.



So I should just accept any teen who's being deep and philosophical as being amazing? Look, I remember being a teen. I remember trying to be deep about life. But in all seriousness, I can't help but laugh that I thought that way. Most of my "philosophical ideas" were either 1. ludicrous or 2. completely outside my experience as a teen. As such are those that tell parents how to raise their kids even when they themselves have never even held a baby. Shit gets on my nerves, yo.



Kinharia said:


> When I was a teenager. "Adults: Teenagers aren't involved in politics and looking more at life" "Me: I like those things" "Adults: Shut up you don't know what you're talking about you're just a teenager."



I was like that. Always going on about politics, economics, our government, ect.  Then my uncle (who's a mensa as well as university professor) put in my place by telling me I didn't really know shit til I was in the middle of said shit. I'd hate to say it, but he was right. I really didn't know as much as I thought I did.


----------



## Zop (Apr 17, 2015)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> So I should just accept any teen who's being deep and philosophical as being amazing? Look, I remember being a teen. I remember trying to be deep about life. But in all seriousness, I can't help but laugh that I thought that way. Most of my "philosophical ideas" were either 1. ludicrous or 2. completely outside my experience as a teen. As such are those that tell parents how to raise their kids even when they themselves have never even held a baby. Shit gets on my nerves, yo.



I don't think he's saying that all teenagers who are trying to be philosophical are actually philosophical. Instead, he's saying ideas should be judged at face value, regardless of the age of the person who created them - the idea itself determines whether or not the idea stupid, and not the source of the idea.


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 17, 2015)

The thing is, older generations bass the younger ones for being apathetic to politics but as soon as one mentions an interest they're told to keep quiet and play with their toys.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Apr 17, 2015)

As an open-minded person, I'll agree with both of your opinions. I mean, it makes sense. To be honest, I didn't exactly type out what I was thinking. I'll watch out for that next time.


----------



## Naesaki (Apr 17, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> The thing is, older generations bass the younger ones for being apathetic to politics but as soon as one mentions an interest they're told to keep quiet and play with their toys.



catch22 at its finest.

Its same when applying for a job "You need experience to get this job, but how can I get the experience if I can't get a job in the first place."


----------



## Gator (Apr 17, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> LOL?
> That actually exists? :s



unfortunately.


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 17, 2015)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Couldn't agree with sweetheart more. Seriously all please read the stuff he tweets. Same as those people that tweet "while you're sleeping I'm getting that money on Sunday" no that just means you have a job that makes you work Sunday.[/FONT]


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 17, 2015)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> I can't stand when teenagers who have no life experience whatsoever try to be philosophical, like Jaden Smith.




His posts are just... *begins slow clap*


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 17, 2015)

You guys will love this then:

http://youtu.be/99R94P8AVj8


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 17, 2015)

Hahahahaha that was awesome can't believe I've never seen that. I like that most people capitalized every letter like he does. The first one about light bulbs was incredible.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 18, 2015)

I don't understand why people talk shit about Ohio. I like it here.


----------



## Ieono (Apr 18, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> I don't understand why people talk shit about Ohio. I like it here.



Because that state churns out some truly demented serial killers...It is a psycho-factory.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 18, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> I don't understand why people talk shit about Ohio. I like it here.


Have you tried anywhere else?


----------



## Sylox (Apr 18, 2015)

Ohio sucks though. It's a national embarrassment with one of its cities being a depressing shithole next to a body of water. Outside of Cedar Point, what does it have going for it?


----------



## Cocobanana (Apr 18, 2015)

I don't understand how idiots can talk shit about where other people live when, often times, assuming the other people dislike their environment, they can't help the situation and are stuck in said 'sucky place'. What a way to bring someone down.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 18, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Ohio sucks though. It's a national embarrassment with one of its cities being a depressing shithole next to a body of water. Outside of Cedar Point, what does it have going for it?



Potatoes. Arceus damn delicious potatoes. Also you doing it again. I thought you would have learned your lesson last night.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Apr 18, 2015)

I don't get why English is still a required academic. We've done nothing but analyze books and stories the past three years, I've learned nothing new. It feels almost like a waste of school time.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 18, 2015)

Cocobanana said:


> I don't understand how idiots can talk shit about where other people live when, often times, assuming the other people dislike their environment, they can't help the situation and are stuck in said 'sucky place'. What a way to bring someone down.



Florida sucks.


----------



## Ieono (Apr 18, 2015)

LegitWaterfall said:


> I don't get why English is still a required academic. We've done nothing but analyze books and stories the past three years, I've learned nothing new. It feels almost like a waste of school time.



It sounds like you're closed off to the idea of learning anything from the material. I remember learning so much from literature. To me, it is one of the easiest ways to digest meaningful concepts. Storytelling is the oldest means of education, after all.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 18, 2015)

LegitWaterfall said:


> I don't get why English is still a required academic. We've done nothing but analyze books and stories the past three years, I've learned nothing new. It feels almost like a waste of school time.



Because being able to write a structurally sound paragraph in correct syntax is a sought after skill in many jobs.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Apr 18, 2015)

Ieono said:


> It sounds like you're closed off to the idea of learning anything from the material. I remember learning so much from literature. To me, it is one of the easiest ways to digest meaningful concepts. Storytelling is the oldest means of education, after all.


I understand, I think one of my problems is that we tend to go about literature the same way, with the same questions and prompts and so forth for every writing. I believe it is more that the routine is growing old to me rather than the material presented.



Maugryph said:


> Because being able to write a structurally sound paragraph in correct syntax is a sought after skill in many jobs.


True, very true.

I do not, however, understand math. At all.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 18, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Because being able to write a structurally sound paragraph in correct syntax is a sought after skill *as a human being*.



FTFY


----------



## Sylox (Apr 18, 2015)

Well excuse me for bad mouthing Cleveland, Ohio, but it's often called the "Mistake by the Lake".


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 18, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Well excuse me for bad mouthing Cleveland, Ohio, but it's often called the "Mistake by the Lake".



Such a bottle full of sunshine :V 

I've personally haven't been to Cleveland yet so I don't know. It looks like might interesting place to visit but with the high crime rate I personally wouldn't want to live there.


----------



## ADF (May 1, 2015)

Just making a mention. I have said in the past I didn't understand why smarphones weren't being leveraged for desktop applications, why someone didn't just make a hub you could plug it into with a mouse and keyboard; having the phones interface switching to a desktop mode...

www.andromiumos.com

Well then, there you go. Someone is actually making it.


----------



## Misomie (May 3, 2015)

Why I can't remember names and stuff. I'll watch a show and love it but forget the characters' names asap. The content of the show will then melt away with only few shows and names sticking. It's just weird. :/


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 3, 2015)

Why my teeth are somehow crappy despite borderline obsessive oral hygiene


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (May 3, 2015)

Misomie said:


> Why I can't remember names and stuff. I'll watch a show and love it but forget the characters' names asap. The content of the show will then melt away with only few shows and names sticking. It's just weird. :/



That's funny, because it seems like most people (myself included!) have trouble with IRL names, but fictional characters are never forgotten. x3

Don't be hard on yourself if it's something like _Game of Thrones_ or _Lord of the Rings_ etc, those are some crazy names!


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 3, 2015)

60hz tvs that are just as expensive as 120hz tvs.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 3, 2015)

Why my back muscles are so much bigger and more toned than the rest of my muscles. Could this be from guitar playing at all?

I also have freakishly large biceps, but that could be from work (heavy lifting/pulling).


----------



## Gator (May 3, 2015)

people who don't like animals.  just... how do you not.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 3, 2015)

Got hurt and the blood I cleaned up is in the shape of a heart on a napkin just...why. I'm not happy about bleeding there is no love in this situation


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 3, 2015)

Using the cycle machine at the gym.

"ATTENTION! THE HEART RATE IS HIGH!"

No. Shit. Really.


----------



## Gator (May 3, 2015)

getting sleepy again just hours after waking up


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 3, 2015)

Why does studying have to be so boring?


----------



## BlufftheHusky (May 3, 2015)

Why people need to sprint into a Dunkin Donuts in the morning. Just make your own.

edit: talking about coffee... not donuts.


----------



## SteampunkJack (May 4, 2015)

I don't understand...

>Chemistry
>Baby Furs


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (May 4, 2015)

Going out to a restaurant , why? You're probably already comfy at home and you've got TV/computer!


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 4, 2015)

CrazyTundraWolf said:


> Going out to a restaurant , why? You're probably already comfy at home and you've got TV/computer!


Are you a good chef or something?


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (May 4, 2015)

CrazyTundraWolf said:


> Going out to a restaurant , why? You're probably already comfy at home and you've got TV/computer!



Sometimes it's nice to eat food you don't normally have at home and have a conversation that isn't in front of the TV. x3


----------



## Sylox (May 4, 2015)

Why people hate Olive Garden. When you're their, you're family!


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 4, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Why people hate Olive Garden. When you're their, you're family!


I don't understand why you would want to go there. Their food is mediocre. If you are in Mentor, TJ's on the Avenue is the place to go for Italian food, not Olive Garden.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 4, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Why people hate Olive Garden. When you're their, you're family!


 because the food is loaded with salt.


----------



## Sylox (May 4, 2015)

It tastes delicious, but Carraba's (sp?) and Macaroni Grille are better.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 8, 2015)

Officially done. http://i.imgur.com/pCDizwK.png


----------



## Sylox (May 8, 2015)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Officially done. http://i.imgur.com/pCDizwK.png



This furfag is why people think the fandom is full of freaks.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 8, 2015)

Sylox said:


> This furfag is why people think the fandom is full of freaks.


 Freak on a leash roflmao


----------



## KayQuick (May 8, 2015)

Geese. They're so mean. WHY GEESE. >:C


----------



## jtrekkie (May 8, 2015)

I was leashed as a child... one of my best memories is being left on a dog run under a tree by this little stream. So I grew up differently than you did. Big deal.


----------



## jtrekkie (May 8, 2015)

Dbl pst


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 8, 2015)

That sounds surprisingly comforting, Trekkie...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 8, 2015)

I don't understand TheMetalVelocity. XD


----------



## LegitWaterfall (May 8, 2015)

The disconnect between my levels of motivation and creativity.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 8, 2015)

It almost sounds like people try to make something sexually pleasurable/good out of their parents' abusefulness or past traumas, like they've gone mad or some shit. It's like if someone got raped and started developing weird fetishes that they obsess over to try to reenact or develop perversions based on what they've been put through in their past. Sometimes emotional abuse seems to legitimize sexual deviancy for certain people and they use it as some creepy way of letting you know that they're hurt emotionally by the way they come off. It almost seems like a cry for attention saying "look at me, I'm emotionally damaged". I do believe that emotional abuse could trigger certain sexual desires in human beings.


----------



## ADF (May 10, 2015)

One of the many things I don't understand about this world.

We act surprised about people with houses full of gadgets and branded goods going bankrupt, saying they were stupid with their money and deserve everything they get. That they chose to spend their money on the wrong things and are undeserving of sympathy.

Yet we also have a $600+ billion global industry whose whole purpose is to make people desire things they don't need. We're bombarded with it from birth. It has infiltrated every media source imaginable, which you cannot escape from wherever you go. You'd have to have a pre-technology lifestyle to have any chance of avoiding advertising in your own home.

People's response to that is you have free will, that you can just ignore the adverts. Am I supposed to believe the world spends $600+ billion on advertising because it doesn't work? Because it is so easily ignored?

Generations of research and psychological conditioning has been put into getting people to spend. Happiness itself has been socially equated with the accumulation of material possessions. Our economy is so dependant on this spending that if people did practice their free will to ignore it, the global economy would collapse. It's totally dependant on people spending money they don't have on things they don't need, and we're all aware of that; it's common knowledge.

Yet when someone behaves precisely as society has raised them, has conditioned them to behave, we talk about self responsibility and no one else being to blame but themselves. We pretend they exist in a void and base their life choices rationally without any influence.

As someone with aspergers I'm less influenced by social peer pressures, so I don't understand a lot of human behaviours that seem totally irrational to me. In the charity shop I work at I have to price two garments of equal quality and design appeal totally differently, based on what logo is on the inside tag that no one sees anyway. Sometimes my work is made harder because someone felt the need to cut off all the tags, like they're hiding the shame of whatever brand they purchased. It's amazing how influenced people are by advertising yet they collectively pretend otherwise.


----------



## Zop (May 10, 2015)

ADF said:


> Yet we also have a $600+ billion global industry whose whole purpose is to make people desire things they don't need. We're bombarded with it from birth. It has infiltrated every media source imaginable, which you cannot escape from wherever you go. You'd have to have a pre-technology lifestyle to have any chance of avoiding advertising in your own home.
> 
> People's response to that is you have free will, that you can just ignore the adverts. Am I supposed to believe the world spends $600+ billion on advertising because it doesn't work? Because it is so easily ignored?



This may sound odd, but whenever I have a choice between goods that are brand-name and off-brand, I am often tempted to go with the off-brand - I know that part of the cost of the brand-name comes from its advertising, which is designed to have me to select that particular brand over other brands in the first place.

I also boycott brands that have disfunctional ads on youtube, hulu, xfinity, etc. Screw you for making me reset my television show!


----------



## Sylox (May 10, 2015)

IDGAF about ads. You're a grown up, you should have some form of self control.


----------



## ADF (May 10, 2015)

Sylox said:


> IDGAF about ads. You're a grown up, you should have some form of self control.



I'm just saying it's irrational to argue it has no influence, it's a hell of a lot of money and effort to invest in something that apparently has no sway on people's behaviour.

To me adverts are just annoying, the less I see the better, I usually pick out certain aspects of them I find particularly irritating; like that sofa advert where everyone seemingly finds god in their furniture... But it has to be effective to some extent otherwise we wouldn't be drowned in adverts every waking moment.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (May 10, 2015)

How I just did 5 hours of nuclear weapons research without losing my mind.


----------



## Zop (May 10, 2015)

LegitWaterfall said:


> How I just did 5 hours of nuclear weapons research without losing my mind.


may i hav sum plz


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 10, 2015)

LegitWaterfall said:


> How I just did 5 hours of nuclear weapons research without losing my mind.




>Nu-Clear Weapons
 >New Clearasil Coupons
  >Mew Clearasil Coupes


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 10, 2015)

CNN. Putin discusses the Ukraine cease-fire? 30 seconds. 5 Swiss people die? 15 seconds. First Lady thinks people are racist towards her? 5 minutes. Fighting racism is good and all, but isn't it more important to stop death and destruction?


----------



## Hikaru Okami (May 11, 2015)

Last night I saw a commercial that sexualised pizza... It had big boobs and was wearing a bikini.
Not sure if I saw that coming from america or didn't expect it at all.


----------



## Naosrain (May 11, 2015)

People in general. I barely understand myself how am i supposed to understand others >>;;


----------



## Distorted (May 11, 2015)

I got up way too fast from lying down and now I'm seeing these lights floating around. It was pretty but I don't think it was a good thing. Why does that happen I wonder?


----------



## Kosdu (May 11, 2015)

Distorted said:


> I got up way too fast from lying down and now I'm seeing these lights floating around. It was pretty but I don't think it was a good thing. Why does that happen I wonder?



It's something to do with the pressure in your eyes I believe, you are seeing the dots floating on your eyes I think.


----------



## Distorted (May 11, 2015)

Kosdu said:


> It's something to do with the pressure in your eyes I believe, you are seeing the dots floating on your eyes I think.



Oh, that's pretty interesting. I'll have to be more careful I guess.


----------



## Kleric (May 11, 2015)

I've actually experienced something similar, which only seems to happen in my parents bathroom. 
If I sit on the toilet with my eyes unfocused on anything, I'll start seeing small flashes of what look like small sparks everywhere. :0


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 11, 2015)

I don't understand how TheMetalVelocity can call himself a liberal and have the views of some holier-than-thou conservative when it comes to human rights. It irks me. Sylox has similar views, but he at least acknowledges them as being conservative.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 12, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> I don't understand how TheMetalVelocity can call himself a liberal and have the views of some holier-than-thou conservative when it comes to human rights. It irks me. Sylox has similar views, but he at least acknowledges them as being conservative.


 because not everyone believes in the same thing or acts in the same way with political issues. Politics aren't black and white. It's like saying every conservative should be a hardcore gun rights nut. Also, I'm liberal in the sense that I'm open to new ideas/compromisation other than the staunch left-right spectrum of politics.


----------



## Sylox (May 12, 2015)

Uhh wouldn't the correct term be "open-minded"?


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 12, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Uhh wouldn't the correct term be "open-minded"?


 Your right, I'm everything that most represented politics aren't.


----------



## Naosrain (May 12, 2015)

Why everyone can't just get along regardless of what they believe in, and why people can't just stop murdering and doing other dark things to others -_-


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 12, 2015)

Naosrain said:


> Why everyone can't just get along regardless of what they believe in, and why people can't just stop murdering and doing other dark things to others -_-


 because real life isn't the internet.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 12, 2015)

Naosrain said:


> Why everyone can't just get along regardless of what they believe in, and why people can't just stop murdering and doing other dark things to others -_-



'Cause love's such an old fashioned word...


----------



## Sylox (May 12, 2015)

Human nature prevents us from getting along.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 12, 2015)

#HumanPrivilege.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (May 12, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Human nature



And by that you mean religion and ignorance?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 12, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> And by that you mean religion and ignorance?



Even without religion people will still find reasons to bicker and fight.


----------



## BlitzCo (May 12, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> And by that you mean religion and ignorance?



People will still be killing each other if there was no religion.


"Only the dead have seen the end of war"
- Plato


----------



## Taikugemu (May 12, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> And by that you mean religion and ignorance?



 Even without religion people would find a way to justify their violence and bigotry.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 12, 2015)

Religion only causes death and violence. 
*grabs a bucket of popcorn and throws it at everyone*


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (May 12, 2015)

Of course there would still be violence, but without religion and its inherent ignorance, humanity would finally be capable of uniting under a single banner, with a single common goal: bettering humanity as a whole.


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (May 12, 2015)

Furries.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 12, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> Of course there would still be violence, but without religion and its inherent ignorance, humanity would finally be capable of uniting under a single banner, with a single common goal: bettering humanity as a whole.



Yea, I call bullshit. People are naturally inclined to fight with one another. Its simply nature. There will always be factions. If you really want humanity united have an alien invasion that threatens extinction. A common enemy is the only true way humanity will unite.


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (May 12, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Yea, I call bullshit. People are naturally inclined to fight with one another. Its simply nature. There will always be factions. If you really want humanity united have an alien invasion that threatens extinction. A common enemy is the only true way humanity will unite.



Like the ending of the Watchmen comic.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (May 12, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> There will always be factions.



Indeed there will be, political or otherwise.




GarthTheWereWolf said:


> People are naturally inclined to fight with one another.



And they shall, politically or otherwise.




GarthTheWereWolf said:


> the only true way humanity will unite.



It's already happening.  It's called the internet. It's called the world fighting ISIS together.  It's called scientists from ALL nations working together, past any political border and racial / lingual boundary.


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (May 12, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> It's already happening.  It's called the internet.  It's called scientists from ALL nations working together, past any political border and racial / lingual boundary.



All these scientists are working on the giant squid?


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (May 12, 2015)

Rabbit-masked-man said:


> All these scientists are working on the giant squid?



WELL WHAT ELSE WOULD THEY BE WORKING ON?  :v


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (May 12, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> WELL WHAT ELSE WOULD THEY BE WORKING ON?  :v



Makin' you a face that ain't ugly BIATCH.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 12, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> Indeed there will be, political or otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not the whole world uniting. That's a handful of first world nations with money working to further their own interests. And have you seen the internet? Its nothing BUT infighting and factions :Ã¾


----------



## Sylox (May 12, 2015)

I don't get why some people "root" for their party.


----------



## BlitzCo (May 12, 2015)

I never understand why some people never flush the toilet after using it


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (May 13, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> That's not the whole world uniting. That's a handful of first world nations with money working to further their own interests.



It's a step in the right direction.




GarthTheWereWolf said:


> And have you seen the internet? Its nothing BUT infighting and factions :Ã¾



The internet is a means by which we can bypass borders and boundaries.  But of course there will be factions.  Hell, you an I are clearly in different factions.  That doesn't mean we're out to kill each other.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 13, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I never understand why some people never flush the toilet after using it


 Why waste perfectly good lemonade?


----------



## BlitzCo (May 13, 2015)

I don't want brown logs in it


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 13, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I don't want brown logs in it


 What's wrong with tootsie rolls in your lemonade?


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 13, 2015)

Why people can't stop being radical.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (May 13, 2015)

Rabbit-masked-man said:


> Makin' you a face that ain't ugly BIATCH.



But...I'm not ugly...  Q_Q


----------



## Sylox (May 13, 2015)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Why people can't stop being radical.



All of the cool kids are radical


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 13, 2015)

RPing.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 18, 2015)

The fact that there's people who still put up with me even if I'm considered a terrible person by today's standards.


----------



## shiy0 (May 18, 2015)

today's standarts itself.


----------



## ThunderSprite (May 18, 2015)

General Relativity.

Or rather, that such extreme levels of abstraction should be necessary to comprehend reality.


----------



## Sylox (May 18, 2015)

Math. It's too hard.


----------



## jtrekkie (May 18, 2015)

What's abstract about a reference cephalopod?


"I despise everything you stand for and hold dear, but personally you're OK. As long as you don't talk about it."


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 18, 2015)

What is with trigonometry?


----------



## jorinda (May 19, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Math. It's too hard.



If it is,you need better teachers, or your teachers need better methods. Math is completely logic and clear when explained right.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (May 19, 2015)

jorinda said:


> If it is,you need better teachers, or your teachers need better methods. Math is completely logic and clear when explained right.



This this this this dear fucking god this


----------



## Kinharia (May 19, 2015)

jorinda said:


> If it is,you need better teachers, or your teachers need better methods. Math is completely logic and clear when explained right.



When I was in school my maths teacher was a man hating elderly woman who made sure her male students failed whilst giving her female students all the help they needed.


----------



## Sylox (May 19, 2015)

I never got properly taught about math in school, but for what I want to do in life, I really don't need it.


----------



## ZerX (May 19, 2015)

Math needs practice or else you forget most stuff that you have learned. While in was in school and did homework on a daily basis I did great at math, now after 4-5 years I forgot almost everything that I learned in school. I didn't do any calculations on paper in years, I always used calc or google when I needed to do any calculations and now I don't know math beyond basic stuff


----------



## Volkodav (May 19, 2015)

Why the bitches don't like me or want to date me


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 19, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Why the bitches don't like me or want to date me


 I thought you were gay?


----------



## Volkodav (May 19, 2015)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I thought you were gay?



Straight as an arrow, i will fuck all the sluts
whip out your tits, bitches


----------



## Kosdu (May 19, 2015)

Math helps with logic and keeps the mind sharp.


----------



## Sylox (May 19, 2015)

Geometry and above is too much for my brain to handle.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 19, 2015)

Why I threw up today. I thought i just had a bad cold but it came on suddenly. And now I'm off sick which sucks =(


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 19, 2015)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I thought you were gay?



Don't be confused. 

He's pretty damn gey


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 19, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Don't be confused.
> 
> He's pretty damn gey



I don't understand why Mara doesn't harass me anymore V:


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 19, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I don't understand why Mara doesn't harass me anymore V:



Because the sexual harassment is bad! OK! XD

Nah... I'm just so busy with stuff but I still ruv you!


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 19, 2015)

These people on deviantart and fur affinity that put "my brother" "my father" etc. on their profiles...I don't think they're actually your family how does that happen?

I mean it's one thing if you have a close friend that you want to call them a bro or sis but I'm pretty sure some people just straight up say "Who wants to be a family member on my profile?" and people will volunteer for that...


----------



## Sylox (May 19, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> These people on deviantart and fur affinity that put "my brother" "my father" etc. on their profiles...I don't think they're actually your family how does that happen?
> 
> I mean it's one thing if you have a close friend that you want to call them a bro or sis but I'm pretty sure some people just straight up say "Who wants to be a family member on my profile?" and people will volunteer for that...



WTF is that about? I was looking at this dudes profile and it had: My master, my cousin, my father, my mate, etc.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 19, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> These people on deviantart and fur affinity that put "my brother" "my father" etc. on their profiles...I don't think they're actually your family how does that happen?
> 
> I mean it's one thing if you have a close friend that you want to call them a bro or sis but I'm pretty sure some people just straight up say "Who wants to be a family member on my profile?" and people will volunteer for that...



Reminds me of a guy on YouTube way back when, who had a list of his Pokemon. He caught a lot of them by the end.

I don't understand why I'm watching The Human Centipede again. Or why I like those movies.


----------



## Astrium (May 19, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Why I threw up today. I thought i just had a bad cold but it came on suddenly. And now I'm off sick which sucks =(





Alexxx-Returns said:


> I don't understand why I'm watching The Human Centipede again. Or why I like those movies.



I think I figured it out...


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 19, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I think I figured it out...



Oh, ha ha =P


----------



## jtrekkie (May 19, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> These people on deviantart and fur affinity that put "my brother" "my father" etc. on their profiles...I don't think they're actually your family how does that happen?
> 
> I mean it's one thing if you have a close friend that you want to call them a bro or sis but I'm pretty sure some people just straight up say "Who wants to be a family member on my profile?" and people will volunteer for that...



Can I be your big brother?


----------



## Sylox (May 19, 2015)

I think the people who do that just want attention. 

"Hey look at me, I have my own family of FA! I'm cooler and more popular than YOU!"


----------



## Maugryph (May 19, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I think the people who do that just want attention.
> 
> "Hey look at me, I have my own family of FA! I'm cooler and more popular than YOU!"



That's true in a lot of fandoms. There are always 'those guys'.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 19, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I think the people who do that just want attention.
> 
> "Hey look at me, I have my own family of FA! I'm cooler and more popular than YOU!"



Yup.. you nailed it there but it gets more annoying if they're trying to boast [Insert Famous Artist Here] as their friend.

I have a very low opinion at majority of people on FA anyway


----------



## Naesaki (May 19, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I think the people who do that just want attention.
> 
> "Hey look at me, I have my own family of FA! I'm cooler and more popular than YOU!"





Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Yup.. you nailed it there but it gets more annoying if they're trying to boast [Insert Famous Artist Here] as their friend.
> 
> I have a very low opinion at majority of people on FA anyway



Thankfully a few aren't like that....only a few though, the one's who do mean it in a genuine friendship kind of way like being a brother or father figure (provided you actively get to know and talk to them) and then there are those who take it to a very weird place and that's when It gets creepy and I'm like, lol nope!


----------



## Gator (May 19, 2015)

i'm everybody's uncledaddy, so...


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 19, 2015)

I have real life friends and family, so I have no need for a fake family. Besides, being an only child has its benefits.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 19, 2015)

For me I have furbros, and they're like family, because my definition of family if whomever you're closest too, whether they be of blood or not.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 19, 2015)

I just make friends and call it a day.


----------



## Sylox (May 19, 2015)

I don't know you, so I don't wanna be your brother or a master, w/e that shit is.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 20, 2015)

If my time on earth is even relevant.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (May 20, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> These people on deviantart and fur affinity that put "my brother" "my father" etc. on their profiles...I don't think they're actually your family how does that happen?
> 
> I mean it's one thing if you have a close friend that you want to call them a bro or sis but I'm pretty sure some people just straight up say "Who wants to be a family member on my profile?" and people will volunteer for that...



Dunno about other people, but one of the forums I frequent see me as the "older brother" figure and many often made jokes that I was the father of everyone. No one asked me to volunteer, I was just being myself.


----------



## jorinda (May 20, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I never got properly taught about math in school, but for what I want to do in life, I really don't need it.



A little bit of math is always useful. Even if it's just the basics like estimating how much the interest for a credit will be over the years, or for making a household budget.


----------



## Kenric_Finlay (May 20, 2015)

I don't understand why we can't dump febreeze over my neighbourhood every Tuesday. Seriously every single Tuesday it smells like dog shit for miles.

Mr Rodgers would NOT be smiling.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (May 20, 2015)

I don't understand people who look down on tattoos. this holds particularly true when it's unconventional art (ie not skulls and tribal tats) and nothing offensive. 

there's a totally laidback view of body art where I live now, but back in Jersey where I come from its considered trashy in any form.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 20, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> I don't understand people who look down on tattoos. this holds particularly true when it's unconventional art (ie not skulls and tribal tats) and nothing offensive.
> 
> there's a totally laidback view of body art where I live now, but back in Jersey where I come from its considered trashy in any form.




Polynesians have a lot of those and I love the fact that they use pattern that reflects our culture XD

I heard that you can't donate blood if you have tattoos. I wonder if that's true


----------



## RestlessDreamer (May 20, 2015)

That is a good question. I've not tried to donate blood since I got my tattoo a couple months back. 

I hope I can, because apparently my blood type and other such body type stuff make me an amazing donor for AB+ platelets, which are in super high demand due it its rarity. 

I still want to be able to donate...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 20, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> That is a good question. I've not tried to donate blood since I got my tattoo a couple months back.
> 
> I hope I can, because apparently my blood type and other such body type stuff make me an amazing donor for AB+ platelets, which are in super high demand due it its rarity.
> 
> I still want to be able to donate...




Time to ask Garth if he's awake...


----------



## Astrium (May 20, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> That is a good question. I've not tried to donate blood since I got my tattoo a couple months back.
> 
> I hope I can, because apparently my blood type and other such body type stuff make me an amazing donor for AB+ platelets, which are in super high demand due it its rarity.
> 
> I still want to be able to donate...



I'm pretty sure you can. My dad has (had?) tats and I'm pretty sure he's donated blood a few times in my life (he's had some of those tats since before I was born).

I don't know why people look down on tattoos so much. I don't really have any problems with tattoos unless they're like those big-ass ones that cover your entire face or something like that. I've actually been considering getting a few myself once I get older.


----------



## Pinky (May 20, 2015)

Whenever I submit something new, I get favorites on my old stuff instead of the new submission.


----------



## Kosdu (May 20, 2015)

Tats require you to wait a bit before donating I believe, just to make sure you didn't get anything from a dirty needle.

Not that that's the case, but hey I get DQ'd from having safe wonderfully gay sex while a guy or gal can have a shitload of risky sex and donate. Thanks (FDA?).


----------



## Sylox (May 20, 2015)

jorinda said:


> A little bit of math is always useful. Even if it's just the basics like estimating how much the interest for a credit will be over the years, or for making a household budget.



Business math isn't a problem for me, it's the advanced maths. Its why I'm in politics and not what I really wanted to do w/ my life.


----------



## Astrium (May 20, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Business math isn't a problem for me, it's the advanced maths. Its why I'm in politics and not what I really wanted to do w/ my life.



And what would that be?


----------



## Sylox (May 20, 2015)

Astrium said:


> And what would that be?



Cosmologist.


----------



## jtrekkie (May 20, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Cosmologist.



That's a competitive field.


----------



## Astrium (May 20, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Cosmologist.



We already have a Black Science Man.


----------



## Sylox (May 20, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> That's a competitive field.



I'm a very competitive person. If it's something I want, I push myself to achieve it.




Astrium said:


> We already have a Black Science Man.



Well we need more. XD


----------



## jtrekkie (May 20, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I'm a very competitive person. If it's something I want, I push myself to achieve it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then by all means, take on the math. It wouldn't be hard to get a head start over the summer ( I don't know how old you are.) You can find a lot of textbooks on higher mathematics at your local library. Also Wolfthram Mathworld is a very cool site.


----------



## Naesaki (May 20, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I'm pretty sure you can. My dad has (had?) tats and I'm pretty sure he's donated blood a few times in my life (he's had some of those tats since before I was born).
> 
> I don't know why people look down on tattoos so much. I don't really have any problems with tattoos unless they're like those big-ass ones that cover your entire face or something like that. I've actually been considering getting a few myself once I get older.



I want to get a bear paw tattoo on my chest or upper arm eventually


----------



## Astrium (May 20, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> I want to get a bear paw tattoo on my chest or upper arm eventually



I want an ouroboros on either my right shoulder blade or the back of my left hand.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (May 20, 2015)

I don't understand how, if there is/are a loving deity(s), it would create life that lives peacefully via photosynthesis... then create life that gains energy by inflicting suffering on other life to eat it.

I don't know how to phrase this without sounding like I'm attacking religious belief, but I really can't understand how people can worship a being that allows millions of fish and other critters to be eaten alive across the world every single day. I suppose you could argue that they don't matter because they aren't people-- the desired life form? Again, curious thoughts, not attacks. ._.


----------



## Kosdu (May 20, 2015)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> I don't understand how, if there is/are a loving deity(s), it would create life that lives peacefully via photosynthesis... then create life that gains energy by inflicting suffering on other life to eat it.
> 
> I don't know how to phrase this without sounding like I'm attacking religious belief, but I really can't understand how people can worship a being that allows millions of fish and other critters to be eaten alive across the world every single day. I suppose you could argue that they don't matter because they aren't people-- the desired life form? Again, curious thoughts, not attacks. ._.



I have alot of problems with christianity because their "god" is kinda a dick for a lotta things by my book, but this thing that you mention is neccesary.

You can't have life without the contrast of death, a life with no conflict would be utterly meaningless and just plain boring.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (May 20, 2015)

Kosdu said:


> but this thing that you mention is neccesary.



Well it's not like natural disasters, diseases, conflict, accidents and ageing don't exist... That doesn't explain the need for animals that never encounter humans in their lives to be eaten by other animals.



Kosdu said:


> You can't have life without the contrast of death, a life with no  conflict would be utterly meaningless and just plain boring.



That's opinion. I'm pretty sure the majority of people are happy to live peaceful lives without needing the fear of being eaten to give it meaning.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 20, 2015)

Some people would say the world was created for man and Man is the only life form with feelings. Considering how science has debunked this, I can most definitely see where you are coming from. Nature is a beautiful bitch. She's nice to look at, but she beats everyone up like nothing.


----------



## jorinda (May 21, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> I don't understand people who look down on tattoos. this holds particularly true when it's unconventional art (ie not skulls and tribal tats) and nothing offensive.
> 
> there's a totally laidback view of body art where I live now, but back in Jersey where I come from its considered trashy in any form.


I only look down on really bad tattoos. You know, the "My neighbour did this for 20$" kind of tattoo.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 21, 2015)

Why people invite me on a game and I come and join yet when I invite them they rarely ever join.


----------



## ADF (May 23, 2015)

I've been watching some videos on the latest work by Philip Rosedale (SecondLife creator). Dunno why, I'm still not able to get into Second Life and yet I'm keeping track of future virtual world developments.

See, normal people don't think in terms of what they like and what their brain likes. They just talk about what they like and are able to explain why they like it. I don't understand why I'm so intrigued by the idea of virtual worlds when I've proven to myself countless times that they are not for me.

Virtual worlds are a social experience and I'm not a social person  So I'm finding myself telling my brain to shut up and stop being interested in such things, yet it wants to do more YouTube searches on it in the hope of finding something interesting...

Most people don't find themselves disagreeing with their own pet interests.


----------



## Ieono (May 23, 2015)

ADF said:


> Most people don't find themselves disagreeing with their own pet interests.



Most people don't understand, or flat out deny, the duality of the human condition. Dealing with two seemingly contradictory states is basically what we all do on a daily basis, hah.


----------



## Sylox (May 23, 2015)

Why do people dress their pets up?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 23, 2015)

Kinda miss the confessions thread for things like this but...

i have a stuffed animal I sleep with. Had it for awhile. 

The weirder part is it has this scent that I really like, I know it's because it reminds me of the pillow (later rag) I had when I was a toddler. I think its supposed to be a bad scent but I like inhaling it. 

I should get rid of it.


----------



## Astrium (May 23, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Kinda miss the confessions thread for things like this but...
> 
> i have a stuffed animal I sleep with. Had it for awhile.
> 
> ...



Don't. There's nothing wrong with holding on to it for nostalgia's sake, I have plenty of shit that's less valuable that I hold on to just because of the memories it brings back.


----------



## Filter (May 23, 2015)

ADF said:


> I've been watching some videos on the latest work by Philip Rosedale (SecondLife creator). Dunno why, I'm still not able to get into Second Life and yet I'm keeping track of future virtual world developments.
> 
> See, normal people don't think in terms of what they like and what their brain likes. They just talk about what they like and are able to explain why they like it. I don't understand why I'm so intrigued by the idea of virtual worlds when I've proven to myself countless times that they are not for me.
> 
> ...



Philip Rosedale is an engaging speaker. I hear you about not being very social, yet also intrigued by virtual worlds. My situation's probably a little different as my job involves working with VR, but I was already fascinated by the technology. Not that I don't think it's incredibly cool as a way to socialize, but I'm just as introverted inworld as I am IRL. Others usually have to approach me first. At the moment, my SL avatar is just kind of hovering around at Fluffy. 

That being said, I've already started testing High Fidelity. The alpha has a long way to go before it's user friendly, but they're making progress.



WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Kinda miss the confessions thread for things like this but...
> 
> i have a stuffed animal I sleep with. Had it for awhile.
> 
> ...



I still have a little stuffed animal I got when I was about 3 years old. He's in a box somewhere, but I don't think I'll ever get rid of him.


----------



## Rassah (May 24, 2015)

Your job involves working with VR? Can you tell us more?


----------



## ADF (May 24, 2015)

Filter said:


> Philip Rosedale is an engaging speaker. I hear you about not being very social, yet also intrigued by virtual worlds. My situation's probably a little different as my job involves working with VR, but I was already fascinated by the technology. Not that I don't think it's incredibly cool as a way to socialize, but I'm just as introverted inworld as I am IRL. Others usually have to approach me first. At the moment, my SL avatar is just kind of hovering around at Fluffy.
> 
> That being said, I've already started testing High Fidelity. The alpha has a long way to go before it's user friendly, but they're making progress.



They say virtual worlds are supposed to make talking to people easier, I find the opposite because at least in person there are behavioural restraints. People are more likely to be unreasonable online because they have that immunity, there is a higher potential of encountering dickish behaviour and I guess that makes me more wary about engaging people in those environments. People being unfriendly on forums is fine because it's happening at a pace that is easily digestible, no awkward pauses thinking through responses on here.

High Fidelity to me is particularly a problem because it's being designed around emotional communication, something aspergers people frequently have a deficit in. The technical work they've done thus far looks particularly impressive, you can tell it's a next generation platform just in how well it runs compared to Second Life's unstable frame rates, but the social side of it isn't any more appealing. At most in SL I explore what people have built and avoid contact with others, which becomes boring pretty quickly.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 24, 2015)

I have seen the Vinesauce videos about SL. What a scary place. I tried it once, but I entered in my actual age when making an account and ended up restricted to general worlds, which were all but abandoned.


----------



## AnthonyStark (May 24, 2015)

Vore fetish. /shudders


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 24, 2015)

Girls. Nuff said.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 24, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> Girls. Nuff said.



Girls is a very generalized margin of human beings that includes numerous personalities, cultures, attitudes, etc. just like boys


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 24, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Girls is a very generalized margin of human beings that includes numerous personalities, cultures, attitudes, etc. just like boys



Boys are easier to understand in general.


----------



## nastacula (May 24, 2015)

Most right-wing Christians. My father and my own sexual orientation. Justin Bieber and child molesters. Misogynists and men whose sole purpose in life is fucking an underage girl. People who are uncomfortable being naked in a bath house. North Korea. Why every airline can't get their sh*t together.
And why the heck is Starbucks coffee is overvalued??? I can buy 3 tacos and some chips for the same price as a large cappuccino!!!
I think that covers most of it.


----------



## nastacula (May 24, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> Boys are easier to understand in general.



No they aren't. >:/


----------



## Astrium (May 24, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> Boys are easier to understand in general.



I actually tend to get along much better with girls than I do with boys.


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 24, 2015)

nastacula said:


> No they aren't. >:/



Why aren't they?


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 24, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I actually tend to get along much better with girls than I do woth boys.



Lucky :V


----------



## Astrium (May 24, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> Lucky :V



I have a million girl friends and no girlfriend. Luck, but not the good kind.


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 24, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I have a million girl friends and no girlfriend. Luck, but not the good kind.



Try with the other gender then. :V


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 24, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I have a million girl friends and no girlfriend. Luck, but not the good kind.



You sound like a Touma right now xD


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 24, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I have a million girl friends and no girlfriend. Luck, but not the good kind.



http://cdn.meme.am/images/300x/7962623.jpg

But I'm like you, I've always had a better time getting along with females than I have males. It could be because I'm gay or that I'm more polite or that a lot of dudes in my area are assholes. But I never really wanted to date any. XD


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 24, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I have a *million* girl friends and no girlfriend. Luck, but not the good kind.



I hope you're not exaggerating. 

But yeah you can be my online boyfriend if you're unlucky in that department.


----------



## Astrium (May 24, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> Try with the other gender then. :V



Sadly there aren't any hot guys in my area. :'(



Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I hope you're not exaggerating.
> 
> But yeah you can be my online boyfriend if you're unlucky in that department.



I think I might have to take you up on that offer.


----------



## nastacula (May 24, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> Why aren't they?



They don't know how to talk to girls. ;P lol


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 24, 2015)

nastacula said:


> They don't know how to talk to girls. ;P lol



It's not like it was easy.


----------



## nastacula (May 24, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> It's not like it was easy.



Not all girls are the same....maybe you're just going after the wrong ones.


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 24, 2015)

nastacula said:


> Not all girls are the same....maybe you're just going after the wrong ones.



Or maybe because I'm not attracted by them?


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 24, 2015)

nastacula said:


> Not all girls are the same....maybe you're just going after the wrong ones.



What? They travel in packs. Haha-hehe- heeee..... Heh... (Maybe I just don't have the balls to do it)


----------



## nastacula (May 24, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> Or maybe because I'm not attracted by them?



I meant in general...like walking up and talking to them. Not actually "going after" ...bad wording, sorry. Girls are just people tho. Not much different from boys.


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 24, 2015)

nastacula said:


> I meant in general...like walking up and talking to them. Not actually "going after" ...bad wording, sorry. Girls are just people tho. Not much different from boys.



Well, last time I helped a girl that I liked (as friends) it ended horribly... For me.


----------



## nastacula (May 24, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> What? They travel in packs. Haha-hehe- heeee..... Heh... (Maybe I just don't have the balls to do it)



It's really intimidating dealing with groups. I'm still really bad when I'm stuck with a bunch of people I've never met before...and now more than ever I feel like people tend to 'exclude' people they don't know in a group unintentionally because they either don't care or are shy themselves and don't want to be awkward. I hate nocializing too...makes me uncomfortable.
The best way is to have a friend make introductions for you.



PheonixDragon said:


> Well, last time I helped a girl that I liked (as friends) it ended horribly... For me.



Oh no! I'm sorry.  I recently had a bad falling out with a girl friend too.


----------



## Astrium (May 24, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> Well, last time I helped a girl that I liked (as friends) it ended horribly... For me.



Story time.


----------



## Naosrain (May 24, 2015)

Why people who compare the Furry community to autism get likes on YT


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 24, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Story time.



Sorry, not this time.


----------



## Astrium (May 24, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> Sorry, not this time.



I'll tell you about the time I let a girl slip through my fingers if you go first.


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 24, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I'll tell you about the time I let a girl slip through my fingers if you go first.



Well, to sum it up, I prevented her from killing herself by supporting her, but then she betrayed me. Hard.


----------



## nastacula (May 24, 2015)

Naosrain said:


> Why people who compare the Furry community to autism get likes on YT



lmfao YT is a creepy place though


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 24, 2015)

nastacula said:


> lmfao YT is a creepy place though



That's why you smoke weed to cancel out all that MLG you breathe. Seriously, I read a comment saying that his friend died from drinking weed on 4/20. And then was all like : 1 like = 1 ipod or some shit like that.

The only thing you could respond with is : " Yeah bro, I can smell the water too"


----------



## Astrium (May 24, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> Well, to sum it up, I prevented her from killing herself by supporting her, but then she betrayed me. Hard.



Oh damn, that is pretty bad. If you want to talk about it, feel free to shoot me a PM.

But anyway, now for my story. I met this girl at a shooting sports camp a few years back. We were in an archery class that had more participants than equipment, so I was talking to her between rounds of shooting. Turns out she was a competitive archer who competed in state competitions, which I think is cool as hell. I was really into her, and I think she was into me too. A few months later I saw her at state 4-H camp, and we spent a lot of time together. There was a point where she was playing either a guitar or a ukelele and I was singing "Hey There, Delilah" and it was great. But I was scared to actually ask her out because I wasn't 100% sure she would say yes. We left at the end of the week with the question still unasked. She wasn't at state camp the next year. Then I saw her again last year and we talked a little, but the feeling just wasn't there anymore. She just didn't seem like she was all that into me anymore. I still like her and I still have her as a friend, but I'm still kicking myself for letting my chance for a relationship with her slip through my fingers.


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 24, 2015)

nastacula said:


> lmfao YT is a creepy place though



Yea, I've seen *"Interesting"* comments about us on MWFF 2014's gas attack videos.


----------



## nastacula (May 24, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> That's why you smoke weed to cancel out all that MLG you breathe. Seriously, I read a comment saying that his friend died from drinking weed on 4/20. And then was all like : 1 like = 1 ipod or some shit like that.
> 
> The only thing you could respond with is : " Yeah bro, I can smell the water too"



LOL WHAT. XD I'm crying



PheonixDragon said:


> Yea, I've seen *"Interesting"* comments about us on MWFF 2014's gas attack videos.



Aww...this article. All these con-goers were just trying to make the best of a crummy situation. It's really sweet...


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 24, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Oh damn, that is pretty bad. If you want to talk about it, feel free to shoot me a PM.
> 
> But anyway, now for my story. I met this girl at a shooting sports camp a few years back. We were in an archery class that had more participants than equipment, so I was talking to her between rounds of shooting. Turns out she was a competitive archer who competed in state competitions, which I think is cool as hell. I was really into her, and I think she was into me too. A few months later I saw her at state 4-H camp, and we spent a lot of time together. There was a point where she was playing eother a guitar or a ukelele and I was singing "Hey There, Delilah" and it was great. But I was scared to actually ask her out because I wasn't 100% sure she would say yes. We left at the end of the week with the question still unasked. She wasn't at state camp the next year. Then I saw her again last year and we talked a little, but the feeling just wasn't there anymore. She just didn't seem like she was all that into me anymore. I still like her and I still have her as a friend, but I'm still kicking myself for letting my chance for a relationship with her slip through my fingers.



Last month, I've got into something similar, but instead of letting the chance off, I took it too early, I guess.


----------



## Astrium (May 24, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> Last month, I've got into something similar, but instead of letting the chance off, I took it too early, I guess.



Tell me of your woes, child, and I will relieve you of your burdens.


----------



## PheonixDragon (May 24, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Tell me of your woes, child, and I will relieve you of your burdens.



That woe, I'm trying to forget it. ;_;


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 24, 2015)

Back when I had irl friends it ws a very mixed group of males and females so it was pretty enjoyable to me. 

I personally dont see any difference between boys or girls, unless you go by the stereotypes which I find to be largely untrue. 

If I actually said I dont understand "boys" I usually tend to mean immediate peers that are male but honestly Im more likely to say I dont understand people in general. People are weird.

edit: Ah I see, I should read before posting.  my condolences pheonixdragon, seems you meant an immediate peer as well


----------



## Astrium (May 24, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> People are weird.



My entire life summarized in three words.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 24, 2015)

My life: an awkward moment


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 25, 2015)

I have a lot of females friends, but very few males irl I consider friends.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 25, 2015)

I have a burning question, and I hope I do not offend. If a herm needs to use a public restroom, does he/she use the men's room or the women's room?


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (May 25, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> I have a burning question, and I hope I do not offend. If a herm needs to use a public restroom, does he/she use the men's room or the women's room?



Women's because breasts.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 25, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> Women's because breasts.


So the choice is based on appearance, then. Thanks m8.


----------



## Astrium (May 25, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> I have a burning question, and I hope I do not offend. If a herm needs to use a public restroom, does he/she use the men's room or the women's room?



Duh.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (May 25, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> So the choice is based on appearance, then. Thanks m8.



It's unfortunate, but avoids awkward situations / mistaken genders.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 31, 2015)

Why Nintendo doesn't release Super Nintendo games on 3DS Virtual Console. The 3DS hardware is capable of emulating such games, and the button configuration is perfect. Right now, the only way to play SNES on 3DS is by using a flashcard, and none of the sites that sell them accept prepaid cards as payment.


----------



## Cassedy (Jun 1, 2015)

Why balding people do not shave their remaining hair completely and instead look like a dickhead, literally.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jun 1, 2015)

People who still buy letter openers. Do you not own any knives???


----------



## Mesmerist (Jun 1, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Why Nintendo doesn't release Super Nintendo games on 3DS Virtual Console. The 3DS hardware is capable of emulating such games, and the button configuration is perfect. Right now, the only way to play SNES on 3DS is by using a flashcard, and none of the sites that sell them accept prepaid cards as payment.



I've considered myself a fan of Nintendo since I was very young, but much of their conduct over the last decade and a half perplexes me. Don't even get me started on their YouTube policy...


----------



## MalletFace (Jun 1, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> People who still buy letter openers. Do you not own any knives???



Because the adhesive in envelopes and the paper itself can slowly ruin your knives. I'm not normally one for a tool that can only do one job, but a cheap, plastic letter opener will keep your knives from dulling for no reason.

A nice one also serves to open boxes where people have gone wild with packing tape or duct tape.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 1, 2015)

MalletFace said:


> Because the adhesive in envelopes and the paper itself can slowly ruin your knives.



I'm trying to visualize how that can happen. Also with the new generation... Who the hell still sends letters? I can understand utility bills but who would use letter openers for those?


----------



## BlitzCo (Jun 1, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> People who still buy letter openers. Do you not own any knives???



My brother uses a blunt knife


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jun 1, 2015)

I love letters :C


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Jun 1, 2015)

My TV turns itself on at night 0-0
Halp there's supernatural shit going on in my house :v


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 1, 2015)

Let me fap in your house and perhaps it'll scare the spirits away


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 1, 2015)

Why Windows Media Player lets you rip CDs easily but not DVDs. I want to put season one of Metalocalypse on my tablet SD card so I can easily watch it on the go, but to do so would require downloading different software to get the encoding just right.


----------



## Astrium (Jun 1, 2015)

How Steam doesn't recognize the fact that I have _Garry's Mod _â€‹installed.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 1, 2015)

Astrium said:


> How Steam doesn't recognize the fact that I have _Garry's Mod _â€‹installed.


Did you install Gmod through Steam?


----------



## Astrium (Jun 1, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Did you install Gmod through Steam?



Yeah, I ended up having to delete and re-install the game.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jun 2, 2015)

Why a lot of horror movies can't be good.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 2, 2015)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Why a lot of horror movies can't be good.



This is why.


----------



## Hewge (Jun 2, 2015)

Z z z


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 7, 2015)

I don't understand why System of a Down is considered nu "metal". They sound nothing like other bands in the genre, not to mention their music is actually listenable.


----------



## Sylox (Jun 7, 2015)

Why is Sriracha sauce so popular?


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 7, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Why is Sriracha sauce so popular?


Because the idea of sweet hot sauce that is thicker than Tobasco has appeal. I for one like it.


----------



## Filter (Jun 7, 2015)

How my C# instructor's code works so well, but I hope to understand it by tonight.

*Starts analyzing it line by line, paying extra attention to the arrays and functions.*


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 7, 2015)

Why do CDs come in fragile jewel cases? I have so many cases that were broken in transit, mostly front case cracks. However, yesterday I opened a brand new CD to find the teeth that hold the disc in place were completely busted off inexplicably. What the hell?


----------



## Arcana (Jun 17, 2015)

why it's 5am and I don't feel tired

usually I'll have been asleep for 3 hours, then today was just nope


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 17, 2015)

The reasoning behind half the rage my father throws at me.
You're upset for buying me that case strap I didn't use? *It's your money; just tell me no, for fuck's sake.*


----------



## Spazzlez (Jun 18, 2015)

Nazis, kill yourselves... Fucking fascists...


----------



## Sylox (Jun 18, 2015)

Who let the dogs out and WHY they did it.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 18, 2015)

Spazzlez said:


> Nazis, kill yourselves... Fucking fascists...


Hitler was merely a pawn for the Red Skull. Heil Hydra. Cut off one head, and two more appear. 
But yeah, if the Nazis didn't use genocide and hatred as war techniques, I doubt they would be so widely hated. It's simply not cool to round a bunch of innocent people together and kill them.


----------



## Traven V (Jun 18, 2015)

People who do not reflect on history and make judgements based solely on the current trends.


----------



## BlitzCo (Jun 18, 2015)

I don't understand it when some people criticize the US, they over-exaggerate the bad stuff that the US did then proceed to dick-ride people like Stalin and Mao.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 18, 2015)

Why it takes me half an hour to put clothes on...


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 18, 2015)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Why it takes me half an hour to put clothes on...


#justgirlythings


----------



## Punnchy (Jun 19, 2015)

How I'm almost always going to bed feeling hydrated and waking up under-hydrated and unable to do bedroom type things in the morning.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 19, 2015)

Punnchy said:


> How I'm almost always going to bed feeling hydrated and waking up under-hydrated and unable to do bedroom type things in the morning.


Do you sweat when you sleep? That may be the culprit.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 19, 2015)

The subject of half my parents' arguments.


----------



## Ieono (Jun 19, 2015)

The complex web of societal-driven morality...


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jun 20, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I don't understand it when some people criticize the US, they over-exaggerate the bad stuff that the US did then proceed to dick-ride people like Stalin and Mao.


 I hate that the US is popular to get criticized, yet people never want to look at their own failing and fucked up countries.


----------



## Traven V (Jun 20, 2015)

popularity sometimes.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 21, 2015)

Why the Nintendo eShop doesn't incorporate tax into the cost of software like Steam does. What ends up happening is that buying a $10 card will not cover a $9.99 game plus tax. You end up with unusable funds. Really poorly designed.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jun 21, 2015)

People who still think Firefox is a good web browser. With Chrome I can simply log into my Gmail from another computer that also has the browser and retrieve all of my browser data, bookmarks and shit, while on the other hand Firefox is a sluggish piece of shit that spikes my CPU and causes the computer to work hard for nothing and you can't sync browser data between devices like you can with Chrome.


----------



## RedSavage (Jun 21, 2015)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> People who still think Firefox is a good web browser. With Chrome I can simply log into my Gmail from another computer that also has the browser and retrieve all of my browser data, bookmarks and shit, while on the other hand Firefox is a sluggish piece of shit that spikes my CPU and causes the computer to work hard for nothing and you can't sync browser data between devices like you can with Chrome.



Lol yeah you can. 
Also, enjoy having all your HQ vids played at 750 dpi. Chrome will not play them any higher by default.


----------



## Misomie (Jun 21, 2015)

How I'm considered the immature one in my boyfriend's friend circle. This is coming from a group that smokes and drinks alcohol. They also CONSTANTLY tease and insult each other however I do it wrong and it ticks them off (when they are the ones that tick me off when they target me). They constantly make jokes (often potty ones) but ignore when I try and just keep laughing at theirs. Is it because I don't like to cus? Yeesh. I just give up. It's not worth trying to fit in at this point. 

My boyfriend doesn't get it either and he just turns into a jerk around them (I'm pretty sure that it's just peacocking). For some reason it matters deeply to him that his friends find me childish. Excuse me for not understanding your weird friend culture norms.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 21, 2015)

If neckbeards want to be so classy, why do they say m'lady instead of mademoiselle?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 21, 2015)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> If neckbeards want to be so classy, why do they say m'lady instead of mademoiselle?



Personally I like to say _Gardez l'eau_


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jun 21, 2015)

Why people choose the most destructive method to do anything.

Also why I feel so terrible after reading about Prometheus and Ming. They're not even sapient god damnit.


----------



## Victor-933 (Jun 21, 2015)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> People who still think Firefox is a good web browser. With Chrome I can simply log into my Gmail from another computer that also has the browser and retrieve all of my browser data, bookmarks and shit, while on the other hand Firefox is a sluggish piece of shit that spikes my CPU and causes the computer to work hard for nothing and you can't sync browser data between devices like you can with Chrome.



I keep it installed on my laptop for the instances when Chrome is being an asshole. I also haven't been able to find a good Youtube downloader plugin for Chrome, so there's another reason to keep Firefox on the back burner. It drives me up the wall how bad Firefox is with memory usage though.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jun 21, 2015)

Why Microsoft can't make anything that works properly.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 21, 2015)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Why Microsoft can't make anything that works properly.


I Agree to disagree. My father still uses a 120gb Zune he has, and it works perfectly. I had a Windows XP computer that lasted 10 years. I have a Windows 7 gaming rig that runs great. My dad has an ultrabook that runs on Windows 8. We have an Xbox 360 that still runs like new. Simply put, I have no clue what you are talking about.


----------



## idejtauren (Jun 22, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Lol yeah you can.
> Also, enjoy having all your HQ vids played at 750 dpi. Chrome will not play them any higher by default.



Chrome also automatically auto-fills urls from your history. And you can't turn it off. That's no good.


----------



## Argonne (Jun 22, 2015)

Why we exist and what our purpose is I know I'll never get a answer to that one and its left me stumped since I was 8


----------



## ADF (Jun 22, 2015)

How we pretend there is some sort of logic and order to the world when it's a mess of unsustainable contradictions.


----------



## Astus (Jun 22, 2015)

Argonne said:


> Why we exist and what our purpose is I know I'll never get a answer to that one and its left me stumped since I was 8



Inherently there is no point to life, it just is what it is and that is the reality of the world there is no real point to it

However since we are humans and we can sort of 'choose' what we do in life we can make our own goals and our own purpose that can drive us to live in a pointless world.


----------



## Sylox (Jun 22, 2015)

Why some people still believe the earth is flat.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 22, 2015)

Why my brother likes to watch those cheap-ass Disney channel TV movies.


----------



## Astrium (Jun 22, 2015)

idejtauren said:


> Chrome also automatically auto-fills urls from your history. And you can't turn it off. That's no good.



"My typing speed is 50 words per minute, or 50,000 words per minute if I'm trying to hit the "T" in "YouTube" before "YouPorn" pops up in my browser's autofill."


----------



## Misomie (Jun 22, 2015)

I still don't fully understand if fursuit construction falls under the main category or the sub category for tutorials and critique. The main category includes construction in its description but showing WIPs can count as both a tutorial to others and a good way to get critique. :K


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 23, 2015)

I don't understand why people don't realize that everyone on this planet is a human being, deserving of human rights. Doesn't matter what race, gender, sexuality, religion, or political stance. People are fighting over things like civil rights, but if everyone would just realize that we are all equal human beings, there would be no need for hatred, prejudice, or fighting. We as a species are held back by our own intolerance for what we don't understand.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jun 23, 2015)

Why existence is even a thing. It's scary as shit just thinking about it.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Jun 23, 2015)

Math.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 23, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Math.





TheMetalVelocity said:


> Why existence is even a thing. It's scary as shit just thinking about it.





These are the same question, really.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 23, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> These are the same question, really.



pls no

maths confuses me enough as it is


----------



## Sylox (Jun 23, 2015)

Why people buy these over sized SUVs and don't know how to drive them


----------



## Sonlir (Jun 23, 2015)

Magnets and tornadoes


----------



## BlitzCo (Jun 23, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> I don't understand why people don't realize that everyone on this planet is a human being, deserving of human rights. Doesn't matter what race, gender, sexuality, religion, or political stance. People are fighting over things like civil rights, but if everyone would just realize that we are all equal human beings, there would be no need for hatred, prejudice, or fighting. We as a species are held back by our own intolerance for what we don't understand.



intolerance is a by-product of human tribal instincts


----------



## BlitzCo (Jun 23, 2015)

shteev said:


> are you attempting to defend it, then?



no I am not, I'm explaining why it exists


----------



## DarkCedar (Jun 23, 2015)

How some people at my job seem to be able to tie their shoes without drooling on themselves. When they clearly do not have the mental capacity for coherent thought.... and still remain employed


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jun 23, 2015)

Why people can't realize that prejudice is part of human nature and we'll always keep fighting. We can't make everyone think the same fucking thing, if we try to it's called authoritarianism.


----------



## Astrium (Jun 23, 2015)

Things my kitten has tried to fight in the past five minutes:
-A stick.
-A leaf.
-A bug.
-My hand.
-The ground.
-Empty air.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 23, 2015)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Why people can't realize that prejudice is part of human nature and we'll always keep fighting. We can't make everyone think the same fucking thing, if we try to it's called authoritarianism.


Sounds like you are defending prejudice and hatred. Is it so bad to want to stop all the fighting, the intolerance, the needless bloodshed? The shooting that occurred last week was the result of an ignorant, hateful man with the desire to harm others simply because of the color of their skin. This shit is unacceptable, especially in modern day America. You say intolerance is human nature, but we cannot simply let it continue. We must strive to improve society until citizens of all ethnicities, religions, sexual orientations, and genders can live their lives without the fear of being slaughtered by those who do not understand them. I am not a Tumblrite, but I simply will not stand for prejudice and hatred towards fellow man.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jun 23, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Sounds like you are defending prejudice and hatred. Is it so bad to want to stop all the fighting, the intolerance, the needless bloodshed? The shooting that occurred last week was the result of an ignorant, hateful man with the desire to harm others simply because of the color of their skin. This shit is unacceptable, especially in modern day America. You say intolerance is human nature, but we cannot simply let it continue. We must strive to improve society until citizens of all ethnicities, religions, sexual orientations, and genders can live their lives without the fear of being slaughtered by those who do not understand them. I am not a Tumblrite, but I simply will not stand for prejudice and hatred towards fellow man.


 Violence is not justified, but people can have their own opinions of others. What exactly is your method of solving these problems, telling people they can't express themselves or getting rid of violence?


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 24, 2015)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Violence is not justified, but people can have their own opinions of others. What exactly is your method of solving these problems, telling people they can't express themselves or getting rid of violence?


There is a difference between expressing yourself and running around screaming racial slurs and murdering people who you do not understand. Education and positive role models are important, as positivity tends to work better. We must promote equality in education and law, and society can use some role models that minorities can look up to and see just how valuable their lives are. And an atmosphere that discourages bigotry would be ideal for society. Wipe away the negative stereotypes and bring social change.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jun 24, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> There is a difference between expressing yourself and running around screaming racial slurs and murdering people who you do not understand. Education and positive role models are important, as positivity tends to work better. We must promote equality in education and law, and society can use some role models that minorities can look up to and see just how valuable their lives are. And an atmosphere that discourages bigotry would be ideal for society. Wipe away the negative stereotypes and bring social change.


 That's still not going to stop prejudice and hatred, which ironically most of the people who preach the same thing that your preaching are guilty of it as well, because like I've said it's part of human nature. To me, it gives one side of politics the right to be pieces of shit as they call others out for doing so, which is exactly why I don't follow an ideology that simply goes against something that's inevitable in our species.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 24, 2015)

Something I've noticed, but can furries/bronies only enjoy non-furry/pony related things by making furry/pony-version fanart? In fact this extends to pretty much all media. It's as if they've put all their hobby eggs into one basket.


----------



## ADF (Jun 24, 2015)

Calemeyr said:


> Something I've noticed, but can furries/bronies only enjoy non-furry/pony related things by making furry/pony-version fanart? In fact this extends to pretty much all media. It's as if they've put all their hobby eggs into one basket.



When you're used to colour and variety, it's kind of boring to go back to vanilla.


----------



## Arcana (Jun 24, 2015)

so some background info: grew up in texas. I literally never saw Texas Pete's 'hot sauce' in texas because it _sucks._

So i'm in new hampshire and I go to the grocery store and I see http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/415nx3sTV9L.jpg

the fuck is this? Extra mild? If that stuff got milder it would be goddamn ketchup


----------



## ADF (Jun 26, 2015)

So a post was reported in a furry transformation group I run and on inspection I couldn't figure out what was wrong with it. I ended up having to ask the member directly, who said they thought posting adult content was against the rules... 

Note that the group description isn't very long and is as follows...



> This group is for fans of furry (anthropomorphic animal) artwork and themes who also have an interest in transformation. Whether that be humans becoming animals, humans becoming furries, furries becoming animals or any other imaginable combination. Alternative takes on transformation themes such as growth, inflation, inanimate etc. are also welcome so long as they contain furry themes.
> *
> This group allows the posting of artwork and material that may contain content of an adult or pornographic nature. This should be taken into consideration before requesting membership or visiting on a public computer.
> *
> Please check the rules in the files section prior to posting. Thanks and I hope you have fun ^.=.^



How could you miss that other than not reading the groups description at all? If that is the case, who joins a group without actually reading what the hell it's about?


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 26, 2015)

Diet Mtn Dew has a pointless existence. It is like decaf coffee, or Christian metal.


----------



## Astrium (Jun 26, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Diet Mtn Dew has a pointless existence. It is like decaf coffee, or Christian metal.



There are actually some pretty badass sounding Christian rock/metal bands, like Skillet and Fireflight.


----------



## Rego_Omina (Jun 26, 2015)

The two of the four *fundamental forces *of the universe are *gravitational, electromagnetic*, those make sense. Then you got *strong nuclear*, and *weak nuclear*. Not together, they cover two of the 4 fundamental forces. Freaking universe, being all confusing.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 26, 2015)

Rego_Omina said:


> The two of the four *fundamental forces *of the universe are *gravitational, electromagnetic*, those make sense. Then you got *strong nuclear*, and *weak nuclear*. Not together, they cover two of the 4 fundamental forces. Freaking universe, being all confusing.


Welcome to physics.


----------



## Sylox (Jun 26, 2015)

Rego_Omina said:


> The two of the four *fundamental forces *of the universe are *gravitational, electromagnetic*, those make sense. Then you got *strong nuclear*, and *weak nuclear*. Not together, they cover two of the 4 fundamental forces. Freaking universe, being all confusing.



Have you seen M-Theory? Now that is confusing.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 26, 2015)

Why are the two first seasons of Metalocalypse on DVD censored? The show already has enough gore to justify a TV-MA rating.


----------



## Sylox (Jun 26, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Why are the two first seasons of Metalocalypse on DVD censored? The show already has enough gore to justify a TV-MA rating.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbJABjVH-0k


----------



## Rego_Omina (Jun 26, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Have you seen M-Theory? Now that is confusing.



Hmm, at least its trying to make string theory make sense from what I can tell from quick googling.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 26, 2015)

Sylox said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbJABjVH-0k


"I DO COCAINE!" 
Words to live by, brought to you by Rockso the Rock and Roll Clown.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jun 27, 2015)

I don't understand what the joke is in this comic strip.

At all. Someone explain, plx. .__.


----------



## Naesaki (Jun 27, 2015)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> I don't understand what the joke is in this comic strip.
> 
> At all. Someone explain, plx. .__.



Well you see Blackberry Polecat in order to understand this joke you must follow and believe In the 10 edicts of the internet..................and I don't know, its confusing me as well! HELP! SOMEONE EXPLAIN THIS!


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jun 27, 2015)

It seems we're doomed to never know! D:


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jun 27, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Skillet


Eww.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 27, 2015)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> I don't understand what the joke is in this comic strip.
> 
> At all. Someone explain, plx. .__.


Whenever someone says something, you say what. Whenever they respond, you keep saying what. It is supposed to drive them crazy.


----------



## Distorted (Jun 27, 2015)

Somewhere between the start of this year and now, I've managed to develop a liking for rap music. It used to bother me at first but now I can't help but move to it.


----------



## Astrium (Jun 27, 2015)

How colleges and hospitals are allowed to get away with price gouging.


----------



## Cyanomega (Jun 28, 2015)

Trolling.
I just don't get it. I've looked it up and it still doesn't make sense to me. How is it enjoyable? I understand good natured ribbing and joking among friends. How is trying to make others mad, starting arguments or general dickishness a good time for some people? Maybe I'm just naieve, but how is being a dick a good time?


----------



## Rego_Omina (Jun 28, 2015)

Cyanomega said:


> Trolling.
> I just don't get it. I've looked it up and it still doesn't make sense to me. How is it enjoyable? I understand good natured ribbing and joking among friends. How is trying to make others mad, starting arguments or general dickishness a good time for some people? Maybe I'm just naieve, but how is being a dick a good time?



You ever win at a sport and just feel good that you won? It's the same sort of reward/feedback for most trolls. They feel like they won when they do stuff like that. The very fact they hurt someone in their mind is a sign that they were smarter, and more clever and tricked people into those states. 

In other words the same as bullys.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 28, 2015)

Cyanomega said:


> Trolling.
> I just don't get it. I've looked it up and it still doesn't make sense to me. How is it enjoyable? I understand good natured ribbing and joking among friends. How is trying to make others mad, starting arguments or general dickishness a good time for some people? Maybe I'm just naieve, but how is being a dick a good time?



Because on pseudonymous/anonymous websites, what goes on is usually of little consequence. And it's fun to watch people get worked up over nothing.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 2, 2015)

People who get really upset when you misgender their dog. LOL. They care more than the dog does. The dog could care less. Dog is dog. 

I mean, in a veterinary clinic it's really important to use proper pronouns because you're referring to the dog's sex for clinical reasons regarding what genitalia they possess as a physical characteristic and you don't want to spread confusion and misinformation. But outside of that? If you're strolling through the park and someone gets the sex of your dog wrong it's not the end of the world. 

You can't even tell a dog's sex by looking! Besides size maybe (and genitals, etc.), you can't really tell! Then people attach certain gender to specific breeds like "Poodle", "Maltese", "Shih tzu" evokes 'female' and "Mastiff", "Bulldog", "Pitbull", and "German Shepherd" evokes 'male'...and yet there are obviously two sexes with each breed.

People are so weird with how finicky they have to be with social constructs


----------



## Misomie (Jul 3, 2015)

Why I still get those creepy schoolish nightmare/dreams despite not being in school. Go away dreams. D:<


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jul 3, 2015)

Then you remember and appreciate that you don't have to go to school_ ever again_ and everything is awesome.


----------



## Misomie (Jul 3, 2015)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> Then you remember and appreciate that you don't have to go to school_ ever again_ and everything is awesome.



Truuuuuue. They are still super weird though and feel much too real. XP


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jul 4, 2015)

Why do none of the stalls at the Agora have working locks? It is too easy to catch someone off guard in there.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 4, 2015)

At work, when I go into the bathroom to pee, then I wash my hands, and the tap is ALWAYS, (and I mean like a good 90% of the time, which is still inexplicable) on the boiling hot temperature.

Who the fuck is constantly washing their hands with water this hot? It's honestly so hot at this setting, you can't have your hands underneath it.

I got my hands constantly burned many times before learning to check the tap before turning it on and switching it to cold.

I can understand wanting WARM water to get your hands clean, but this is beyond the warm setting, this is just water imported straight from the fires of Hell, and has no purpose but to cause human suffering. What, the fuck.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 4, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> At work, when I go into the bathroom to pee, then I wash my hands, and the tap is ALWAYS, (and I mean like a good 90% of the time, which is still inexplicable) on the boiling hot temperature.
> 
> Who the fuck is constantly washing their hands with water this hot? It's honestly so hot at this setting, you can't have your hands underneath it.
> 
> ...




When someone goes to the sink the water is usually set on cold, so it takes time for it to heat up the water. Hence people turn the heat up too high. 
They leave the taps like this, and they warm up in the mean time, before you enter.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 4, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> When someone goes to the sink the water is usually set on cold, so it takes time for it to heat up the water. Hence people turn the heat up too high.
> They leave the taps like this, and they warm up in the mean time, before you enter.



They heat up really fast though. So unless people are literally taking 3 seconds to wash their hands, they will get burned.


----------



## Astrium (Jul 10, 2015)

Why people get so attached to flags. What makes them get so obsessed with little squares of cloth?


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 10, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Why people get so attached to flags. What makes them get so obsessed with little squares of cloth?


Patriotism. Blind or otherwise. Some people see a idealized version of their country, others see the history of there nation and some just find pride in where they live. The reasons are many and varied. For some, pride in their country is something to be celebrated. Others find people who do so are idiotic or misguided. It's either finding something in a symbol or viewing it as just that, a symbol.


----------



## BlitzCo (Jul 10, 2015)

I never gotten why people complain about "furries/bronies ruining the internet" when the solution to their problem is turning their computer off.


----------



## Astrium (Jul 10, 2015)

Cyanomega said:


> Patriotism. Blind or otherwise. Some people see a idealized version of their country, others see the history of there nation and some just find pride in where they live. The reasons are many and varied. For some, pride in their country is something to be celebrated. Others find people who do so are idiotic or misguided. It's either finding something in a symbol or viewing it as just that, a symbol.



I guess what I don't really get about it is how burning an American flag is somehow disrespectful to soldiers who died in combat (and I don't mean to offend any veterans on the forums, I just generally don't get it). Like, unless the soldiers died defending that individual flag from being destroyed somehow, what does burning a random piece of cloth have to do with soldiers?


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 10, 2015)

Astrium said:


> I guess what I don't really get about it is how burning an American flag is somehow disrespectful to soldiers who died in combat (and I don't mean to offend any veterans on the forums, I just generally don't get it). Like, unless the soldiers died defending that individual flag from being destroyed somehow, what does burning a random piece of cloth have to do with soldiers?


I don't know how to explain this without sounding like a sanctimonious asshole.
Im a vet. The time I spent in the army, while challenging, terrifying and traumatizing, tied me to the flag in a way I just can't express. Putting my life on the line for my country, seeing others fight, maimed or die in the line of duty just further cemented the flag as a symbol I hold dear to my heart. Some people I know say it's akin to brainwashing and indoctrination. I've been called anything and everything under the sun as a insult. But that flag means something to me. I hold it dear to my heart. And so, if I see it burned, spit on, trampled, torn apart or abused in any way, it results in the most violent knee jerk reaction imaginable. It's something I'm able to contain, but the feeling is still there. Maybe it's my time spent working for my government, being constantly aware that I was representing my country and what I viewed as its values, or maybe I am indoctrinated in some way. It mainly has to do with my close, personal connection to the symbol of my country and what I see it as. Sorry to ramble.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jul 11, 2015)

Fun fact: If a flag is torn, faded, or soiled, it must be retired. The one way to retire a flag is by cremating it viking style. This goes for any national flag.


----------



## dischimera (Jul 11, 2015)

-Furries with hair
-People who think their morals need to apply to everything in fiction else it's a horrible thing


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 11, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> You can't even tell a dog's sex by looking!



Now, I know right off you made a disclaimer right after this claim, but... really?  Given it's so, ummm, easy to see that a male dog is male, even if they're neutered, it isn't all that hard to determine.  Unless said male dog has very long fur, which could "cover the evidence."  But then... well, before I refer to an animal, I do tend to "look" for evidence.  But that's because I prefer being accurate in my pronouns, even with animals, if possible.  And with dogs, it's very, very possible, and requires little effort.

Heh...

I'm getting to the point in my life where I'm finding it hard to understand humanity.


----------



## Frijolero (Jul 12, 2015)

I just don't understand the singing in most sepultra songs


----------



## Ieono (Jul 12, 2015)

I don't understand how some people can completely reject others simply because of their race or skin color. It is so ridiculously shallow.


----------



## DonKarnage (Jul 12, 2015)

Why humans are so stupid, pig headed morons who are only talking in term of profit and polluting the only planet we have ?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 12, 2015)

dischimera said:


> -*Furries with hair*
> -People who think their morals need to apply to everything in fiction else it's a horrible thing



Furries with beards are even worse!



DonKarnage said:


> Why humans are so stupid, pig headed morons  who are only talking in term of profit and polluting the only planet we  have ?



We've got ourselves into a sticky situation. Far more humans are now alive than our planet would be able to support indefinitely without sustaining lasting damage. 

...and all of those humans want electricity and medicine, _both_ of which come from oil which we know endangers our planet's capacity to support enough agriculture even further. 


It's tricky, but we can all help a bit by reducing our consumption of carbon-intensive foods, like meat, stuff like that.


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 16, 2015)

Why the hell cops need to fill quotas. I was going to make a thread in rants and raves over this but I don't want to waste space. It's that time of the month again. Only 2 weeks for cops to fill quotas! I understand the stress and danger of being a police officer, but I don't understand this! I was out on my stoop smoking. A cop car pulls up across the street. They already have a guy in the back. I'm sure that guy(whatever he is accused of doing) wants nothing more than to be processed and move on with his life. But no, one officer gets out of the car and proceeds to walk up and down that side of the block checking every cars inspection sticker. After 20 minutes she's written 3 tickets. Why the hell aren't you dealing with the problem you have on your hands first! Instead, you make the guy in the back of your squad car(who very well might be completely innocent or have just committed a misdemeanor) suffer through you filling your quota? Quotas are a real thing, as far as I've been told. I have a friend who's a cop in jersey and a friend I've known for 12 years who comes from a police family. They've both complained about it. I don't hate the police. I veiw them as necessary. But why bog them down with useless bs to pad statistics so the mayor/governor or police chief looks good? And if they aren't driving the car why ticket them for a expired inspection. Really pisses me off and leaves me scratching my head.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 16, 2015)

Misomie said:


> Why I still get those creepy schoolish nightmare/dreams despite not being in school. Go away dreams. D:<



Shit, I thought I was the only one like that.

I still have dreams about coming into school and seeing people who I used to be friends with and everything being okay again.

Please go away dreams it hurts too much ;~;


----------



## Rassah (Jul 17, 2015)

Cyanomega said:


> Why the hell cops need to fill quotas.



Because if their pay was based on the work they do (like it is for every private employee or self-employed person), then pay would depend on their performance, but when your pay is guaranteed and fixed (yay government jobs), they force quotas on you so you don't slack off. Back in USSR tons of jobs had quotas, because everyone got paid regardless of whether they busted their butt morning to night, or sat around doing nothing. And when your pay is like that, most people preferred to sit around and do nothing.


----------



## 1000bluntz (Jul 17, 2015)

Rassah said:


> Because if their pay was based on the work they do (like it is for every private employee or self-employed person), then pay would depend on their performance, but when your pay is guaranteed and fixed (yay government jobs), they force quotas on you so you don't slack off.


Oh boohoo, muh fixed pay, muh police labor rights. 
A police officer's productivity is based on the charges they lay. Writing tickets and making arrests using intimidation and violence leads to job promotion and bonuses on top of that already decent paycheck. Also just a friendly reminder that no police officer is obligated by law to protect citizens (Warren v. DC, Bowers v. DeVito, etc) so police aren't actively putting their life on the line for you like say a paramedic or firefighter is. A cop could choose to ignore your call, wait for the danger to be gone and then swoop in to slap you w/ summons for being on private property, despite the fact that you called them for help.



Rassah said:


> Back in USSR tons of jobs had quotas, because everyone got paid regardless of whether they busted their butt morning to night, or sat around doing nothing. And when your pay is like that, most people preferred to sit around and do nothing.



Lol none of this is true. Still using American cold war propaganda like it's historical facts. 10 months gulag for you.


----------



## 1000bluntz (Jul 17, 2015)

I double posted and I don't give a fuck


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 17, 2015)

Temporary insanity...


----------



## Astrium (Jul 17, 2015)

Cyanomega said:


> Why the hell cops need to fill quotas. I was going to make a thread in rants and raves over this but I don't want to waste space. It's that time of the month again. Only 2 weeks for cops to fill quotas! I understand the stress and danger of being a police officer, but I don't understand this! I was out on my stoop smoking. A cop car pulls up across the street. They already have a guy in the back. I'm sure that guy(whatever he is accused of doing) wants nothing more than to be processed and move on with his life. But no, one officer gets out of the car and proceeds to walk up and down that side of the block checking every cars inspection sticker. After 20 minutes she's written 3 tickets. Why the hell aren't you dealing with the problem you have on your hands first! Instead, you make the guy in the back of your squad car(who very well might be completely innocent or have just committed a misdemeanor) suffer through you filling your quota? Quotas are a real thing, as far as I've been told. I have a friend who's a cop in jersey and a friend I've known for 12 years who comes from a police family. They've both complained about it. I don't hate the police. I veiw them as necessary. But why bog them down with useless bs to pad statistics so the mayor/governor or police chief looks good? And if they aren't driving the car why ticket them for a expired inspection. Really pisses me off and leaves me scratching my head.



Interestingly enough, police quotas are actually illegal...


----------



## Rassah (Jul 17, 2015)

1000bluntz said:


> Rassah said:
> 
> 
> > Back in USSR tons of jobs had quotas, because everyone got paid regardless of whether they busted their butt morning to night, or sat around doing nothing. And when your pay is like that, most people preferred to sit around and do nothing.
> ...



The hell? I'm FROM USSR, and my parents, grand parents, friend's parents, and parents' friends all worked in that system. Frankly I didn't even know that this was "American propaganda," because this was the reality of the life that we lived there. That's also a big reason for why everything in USSR was shit, and why everything that Russia owns today that was built during USSR days is shit (like most of their military equipment that keeps catching on fire or falling out of the sky).



Astrium said:


> Interestingly enough, police quotas are actually illegal...



That's why they're called "perfromance goals," "performance initiatives," or some other fancy term.


----------



## Erzyal (Jul 18, 2015)

People who don't believe in evolution, or climate change. Science doesn't lie people.


----------



## KyryK (Jul 18, 2015)

Erzyal said:


> People who don't believe in evolution, or climate change. Science doesn't lie people.


Well some people are brought up with values/beliefs that contradict scientific fact and never look into the mechanics of things like evolution or climate change properly because fantastically it's presented to them as little more than leftist propaganda, as far as i'm aware at least. The issues of why people come to hold/propagate such beliefs is something that really interests me but i'd rather spend my time learning about things that i see as practical than what to me seems to amount to little more than an ultimately pointless cultural battle so my opinion of such things is likely to remain undeveloped for a while.

Grain of salt and all that.


----------



## Sylox (Jul 18, 2015)

Social Justice Warriors...I will never understand what goes on in their brain.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 18, 2015)

Why my brother has such a taste for expensive-ass products. For fuck's sake, if one of the foam circle parts of your headphones gets a little wiggly, do you really need to pay an arm and a leg for a whole new set?


----------



## KyryK (Jul 18, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Social Justice Warriors...I will never understand what goes on in their brain.


Out of curiosity what do you define as the characteristics of an SJW?

I've not had the misfortune of meeting any but from how they're described they seem like ridiculous straw men and the term seems more like a dismissive snarl word than anything relevant to a discussion.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 18, 2015)

Exactly_ why_ I just shaved off most of my body hair, and how I'm going to explain it to coworkers and family.


----------



## Naesaki (Jul 18, 2015)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Exactly_ why_ I just shaved off most of my body hair, and how I'm going to explain it to coworkers and family.



So why did you shave most of it off?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 18, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> So why did you shave most of it off?


I'm going to a party that's guaranteed to have gay furries tomorrow ;3
Otherwise, mostly to make myself more attractive to myself I guess. Drinking on an empty stomach and having the house to myself didn't help. Maybe I should just come out? It'd get me out of my mother and stepfather's basement, for sure. After the bruising that'd likely occur, I might wish I still had the hair.
I must say, I haven't felt this fresh and light in a while.I still have pubes, chest hair, and a strip of abdominal hair connecting the two. Everything else is gone.


----------



## dischimera (Jul 18, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> Furries with beards are even worse!



You're right. They are. But I don't even like human beards anyway >_>


----------



## Rassah (Jul 19, 2015)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Exactly_ why_ I just shaved off most of my body hair, and how I'm going to explain it to coworkers and family.



You were trying out for a swim club.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 19, 2015)

Men should be able to shave their body without having to worry that people will assume they're gay, anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 19, 2015)

I don't understand Furries. Like, what's their deal, man? :V


----------



## Ieono (Jul 19, 2015)

How can I consume such a sickeningly-large amount of sugar and fat each day while not gaining weight or suffering any noticeable health issues? It boggles the mind.


----------



## Naesaki (Jul 19, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> Men should be able to shave their body without having to worry that people will assume they're gay, anyway.



I'll never shave off my body hair, I'm damn proud of it, and my beard :3  only thing that would willingly make me shave my body hair is for medical reasons or if it was for charity / a special cause


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 19, 2015)

Dreaming said:


> Newbies that turn into sarcastic edgy cunts within five minutes of joining the forums. Even worse, newbies that are cocky bastards right from the start. Where the fuck do these people come from and what the hell ever happened to the reasonable newbies





Now hold on a tick. I'm definitely a newbie, but on a furry forum being relatively normal can make you come across as cocky when compared to about half the intro posts I've seen. I'm not the sort to act like I'm an anime character or a small fluffy animal in the way I post; that just isn't my nature. What exactly defines cockiness in a new member?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 19, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> I'll never shave off my body hair, I'm damn proud of it, and my beard :3  only thing that would willingly make me shave my body hair is for medical reasons or if it was for charity / a special cause



Eh, I hate having body hair, because it makes me feel hairy and ugly.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 19, 2015)

Naesaki said:


> I'll never shave off my body hair, I'm damn proud of it, and my beard :3  only thing that would willingly make me shave my body hair is for medical reasons or if it was for charity / a special cause



As a hairy bearded manly man, I am glad to have found a kindred spirit.


----------



## CarbonCoal (Jul 19, 2015)

Why some people think that being autistic means you are idiotic, lack all common sense and have no idea what you're talking about.

People who try to push their beliefs onto other people religious or not.

Why homophobic people act like gay people being happy means the world is coming to an end.Why be so worried about who other people are kissing?What does that have anything to do with your life?

Some women's obsession with shoes.I never understood the need to have over hundreds of different shoes.I would only ever have one pair of each shoe type if needed,sandals,sneakers and flat dress shoes for weddings and funerals.

Why some people assume that just because you like something in fiction must mean that you like it real life too.

Why some furries\bronies say that their fandom is better than the other fandom because it's filled with nice people.They say this as they continue to bash the other fandom and use stereotypes and spread other false rumors about them all to make their fandom seem superior than the other.

Why some people think that being a vergin means your a looser and you're still a virgin because you can't get anyone to have sex with you.No I'm a virgin because I'm not interested in having sex and have I ever been interested.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 21, 2015)

Erzyal said:


> People who don't believe in evolution, or climate change. *Science doesn't lie people.*



http://www.nature.com/news/climate-change-the-case-of-the-missing-heat-1.14525 ... but science isn't perfect.

http://www.express.co.uk/news/clari...rming-not-real-claims-weather-channel-founder ... and, as we all well know, if your reason to lie is "good" enough, then you will use "science" to "prove" it.

http://io9.com/five-science-facts-you-learned-at-school-that-are-plain-1653589805 ... not to mention what you "learned" in school.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 21, 2015)

Dear god, an actual real-life person who doesn't believe in climate change. You're like a unicorn.


----------



## Rassah (Jul 21, 2015)

I don't understand why Canadians don't support climate change. I would love to move up north, but it's just SO COLD there! If the temp went up a bit, Canada could become one of the world's top agricultural producers and beach resorts (on top of being one of the world's oil producers), while US would become like Africa, and about as religiously bass akwards.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 21, 2015)

Sheppard said:


> Dear god, an actual real-life person *who doesn't believe in climate change*. You're like a unicorn.



Oh, I believe in climate change... I just don't believe the government/media hype that it's "mankind's fault."  Because the planet's climate has changed back and forth from glacial to swelter for the sum total of its existence, which includes the time long before humanity was on the scene.  Ever heard of the carbon cycle?  You know, the whole "plants breathe in carbon dioxide and exhale oxygen... animals breathe in oxygen and exhale carbon dioxide?

And then, we have this... yes, the earth has been hot before.  But then, you know what?  It cooled down again!

And then, we have this bit of science ... funny, isn't it, how the earth is able to "take care of itself"... right?

To be blunt, I'm not so arrogant as to assume everything is "me"... so I will not accept the media "guilt" thrown at humanity for "climate change".  Because I recognize that the earth is a dynamic, living organism in its own right.  And I am just a "flea" on its back.


----------



## Yarra (Jul 21, 2015)

People driving slow in the left lane


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 21, 2015)

Yarra said:


> People driving slow in the left lane



People driving slow anywhere... or worse yet, driving stupid.  Or not "driving" at all, even when they're behind the wheel.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 21, 2015)

Roose Hurro said:


> Oh, I believe in climate change... I just don't believe the government/media hype that it's "mankind's fault."  Because the planet's climate has changed back and forth from glacial to swelter for the sum total of its existence, which includes the time long before humanity was on the scene.  Ever heard of the carbon cycle?  You know, the whole "plants breathe in carbon dioxide and exhale oxygen... animals breathe in oxygen and exhale carbon dioxide?
> 
> And then, we have this... yes, the earth has been hot before.  But then, you know what?  It cooled down again!
> 
> ...


Well I hate to break it to ya.



			
				IPCC Report page 2 said:
			
		

> Human influence on the climate system is clear, and recent anthropogenic emissions of greenhousegases are the highest in history. Recent climate changes have had widespread impactson human and natural systems. {1}



How about you read up on the literature hm? Feel free to delve deeper into that report, but this paragraph is literally on page 2 (page 18 in the pdf), summarising their findings.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 21, 2015)

Roose Hurro said:


> Oh, I believe in climate change... I just don't believe the government/media hype that it's "mankind's fault."  Because the planet's climate has changed back and forth from glacial to swelter for the sum total of its existence, which includes the time long before humanity was on the scene.  Ever heard of the carbon cycle?  You know, the whole "plants breathe in carbon dioxide and exhale oxygen... animals breathe in oxygen and exhale carbon dioxide?
> 
> And then, we have this... yes, the earth has been hot before.  But then, you know what?  It cooled down again!
> 
> ...



I study Geology, so I can comment on this. 

The cyclicity in the earth's past climate is prompted by changes in the amount of received solar radiation. This results from changes in earth's orbit, caused by the gravitational tug of the other worlds in our solar system and is known as 'Milankovic cyclicity', after Milankovic, the balkan scientist who figured it out. There are 21ky 41ky 100ky and 400ky cycles all super-imposed on each other. 

Carbon dioxide plays an important role as a driver of climate change and is involved in the Milankovic cycles. [because the changes in recieved energy are not enough to explain the amount of variation, and the EPICA and GRIP ice-cores show us that carbon dioxide has been varying lock-step with temperature and the Milankovic cycles]

The existence of astronomic drivers of climate change, like the Milankovic cycles, do not mean that human interference in the carbon cycle will have no effect. It will, and this is why the IPCC, NASA and NERC recognise anthropogenic climate change. 


Contrary to your suggestions, there has been a vitriolic campaign by many media outlets to ignore actual scientists and researchers in favour of armchair experts who know nothing about the Earth Sciences and who often have their own vested interests. :\

Just look at this list of Scientific bodies which disagree that human action is changing our climate: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scientific_opinion_on_climate_change#Dissenting


That's right. None.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 22, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> *That's right. None.*



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_...tream_scientific_assessment_of_global_warming

Looks like you forgot to click on the link in your own link, with a list of scientist who do disagree.  I remember way back when I was a kid, the whole "fear" that we were entering a "new" ice age.  And yet, here we are.  So, having learned from experience the hype, I simply take this "new" hype over "global warming" as being in the same boat as that whole "Oh, no!  We're heading for another ice age!" thing climatologist were spouting way back when.  Been there, done that.  The "jury" is still out, far as I'm concerned.

In other words, wait and see.  Meanwhile:  http://www.geoengineeringwatch.org/ ... yeah, discredit it if you wish... but messing with something that ain't broke, well, we all know what can happen.  Plus, it just throws a monkey wrench into the whole argument.  Me?  I just like to keep an open mind.  After all, the whole idea of going to the moon was, at one time, considered the highest form of fantasy.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 22, 2015)

I see you didn't read the paper I linked in my post. :V

edit: Jesus Christ that geoengineringwatch site is almost screaming "chemtrail conspiracy" without outright admitting it... ya know.... with all the pictures of condensation trails from aircraft. :V

edit2: Looks like they do mention it. Wow. Of all the sites you could come up with that conduct and/or report on peer-reviewed research, you source that tosh. :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 22, 2015)

Aren't we supposed to be headed for some kind of mini ice-age in 2030?


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 22, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Aren't we supposed to be headed for some kind of mini ice-age in 2030?


Because of decreasing solar activity? Yes it has been decreasing but temperatures are still increasing.

http://i.imgur.com/yPckSpj.jpg (see the last 25 or so years)

I'm sorta skeptical about the whole new ice age business, I haven't seen any papers personally hypothesising about an event like that.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 22, 2015)

Roose Hurro said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_...tream_scientific_assessment_of_global_warming
> 
> Looks like you forgot to click on the link in your own link, with a list of scientist who do disagree.  I remember way back when I was a kid, the whole "fear" that we were entering a "new" ice age.  And yet, here we are.  So, having learned from experience the hype, I simply take this "new" hype over "global warming" as being in the same boat as that whole "Oh, no!  We're heading for another ice age!" thing climatologist were spouting way back when.  Been there, done that.  The "jury" is still out, far as I'm concerned.
> 
> In other words, wait and see.  Meanwhile:  http://www.geoengineeringwatch.org/ ... yeah, discredit it if you wish... but messing with something that ain't broke, well, we all know what can happen.  Plus, it just throws a monkey wrench into the whole argument.  Me?  I just like to keep an open mind.  After all, the whole idea of going to the moon was, at one time, considered the highest form of fantasy.



That's a list of individual scientists, not a list of *scientific bodies*, but I'll digress; the figure at the head of the article you linked says it all: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a7/Climate_science_opinion2.png

The fear about a 'new ice age' was a myth; something like 2 papers in the 70's and 80's expressed concerns about a transient dip in average temperatures, while there was a large number expressing concern about anthropogenic warming, even back then. 
The most historically important was Barnola et al 1987 http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v329/n6138/abs/329408a0.html
They assessed CO2 content in 160,000 years of the vostok Ice core and provided compelling evidence to vindicate Carbon Dioxide's hypothesised role as a driver of climate change. 
Barnola et al was a Land Mark.

Keeping an open mind means reading the land mark papers and literature in Climatology* before* professing to know everything about it. :\


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 22, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> Keeping an open mind means reading the land mark papers and literature in Climatology _before_ *professing to know everything about it*. :\



Never professed to know everything about it... however, you seem to think you do.  That "science" is a collective, meaning if "everyone" supports it (you are aware where "scientists" get their funding, right?), then it must be true.  And did you read far enough in that one link I provided?  You know, the one that mentioned how, if you go back in the geologic record about fifteen million years ago, you'll find the earth had the same percentage of CO2 in the atmosphere?  You know, back when there were no polar ice caps?  Mankind wasn't around then, so tell me, where did all that CO2 come from?

Remember, science is all about asking questions... questioning the "status quo".  Perhaps it would be more informative if we dug up where else in "history" scientific consensus turned out wrong.  Because "consensus" doesn't write TRUTH in stone.  And yes, had I the time, I could probably find a better site for the whole geoengineering thing, but hey, if you're trying to play God with the climate, one way or another, whatever or however you do it, you can't be sure what you'll find inside the box.  And it's arrogant to think you can effect a predictable change on climate.  So, human fault or not, there's no telling where things will go if we start shouting for "solutions" when we have no idea what we're doing.

Remember, in quantum physics, it's "very difficult" to tell the mass or position of a particle at the same time.  "Better to observe the tiger than poke it in the eye."  So, I'll continue to wait and see. Besides, I won't be alive to really see anything come of this, so it's actually moot.  But if you're young, or have kids, I understand the concern.  I simply question the response.  I think we can do better.

However... I have my doubts.  Since so many are not interested in questioning what they hear.  So swift to judge those who dissent as "lunatics and crazies".  Or whatever descriptor is presently in vogue.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 22, 2015)

Roose Hurro said:


> Never professed to know everything about it... however, you seem to think you do.  That "science" is a collective, meaning if "everyone" supports it (you are aware where "scientists" get their funding, right?), then it must be true.  And did you read far enough in that one link I provided?  You know, the one that mentioned how, if you go back in the geologic record about fifteen million years ago, you'll find the earth had the same percentage of CO2 in the atmosphere?  You know, back when there were no polar ice caps?  Mankind wasn't around then, so tell me, where did all that CO2 come from?
> 
> Remember, science is all about asking questions... questioning the "status quo".  Perhaps it would be more informative if we dug up where else in "history" scientific consensus turned out wrong.  Because "consensus" doesn't write TRUTH in stone.  And yes, had I the time, I could probably find a better site for the whole geoengineering thing, but hey, if you're trying to play God with the climate, one way or another, whatever or however you do it, you can't be sure what you'll find inside the box.  And it's arrogant to think you can effect a predictable change on climate.  So, human fault or not, there's no telling where things will go if we start shouting for "solutions" when we have no idea what we're doing.
> 
> ...



I know enough about climatology to know that your claims are wrong, because climatology is part of my degree course. 
My degree course is Geology, so I'm well aware that climate and atmospheric composition have changed through geological time. 
CO2 has been an important control on global climate throughout the geological record, by way of the greenhouse effect. 
That's why periods like the Cretaceous were so Warm, when volcanic vents liberated huge volumes of carbon dioxide into the atmosphere, and periods like the Carboniferous became glaciated, as a result of trees fixing carbon into their tissues, such that there was less atmospheric carbon dioxide around to keep the earth so warm. 

It's unreasonable to expect that, given we know that CO2 is a major control of our climate, that anthropogenic CO2 contributions significant enough to put as on parity with the Eocene, when the world was a pole-to-pole tropical jungle, will magically have no effect on the modern world.


----------



## MalletFace (Jul 22, 2015)

Roose Hurro said:


> Remember, science is all about asking questions... questioning the "status quo".  Perhaps it would be more informative if we dug up where else in "history" scientific consensus turned out wrong.  Because "consensus" doesn't write TRUTH in stone.



Science! The systematic disagreement with the status quo, where no ideas are safe!

Here I was thinking it was a process of observation and analysis that requires the successful repetition of observations of natural or experimental phenomena and the analysis of by many, many people in order to draw conclusions about the natural world, where conclusions change or change not over time as understanding of other, related phenomena improve.

That you think scientific consensus being wrong proves your argument shows your misunderstanding of how scientific discovery works.

I'd be happy to provide you a big list of times "scientific consensus turned out wrong." 

Here's a short one just because:

Classical Mechanics
General Relativity
The Plumb-Pudding Model
Special Relativity
The Bohr Model

All "wrong" by your understanding. All have been improved upon.

I'm not sure why you think scientific consensus being wrong proves your point. All hypotheses are not suddenly validated because old theories become outdated by new information. 

Scientific consensus is formed through acceptance of the application of the scientific method. Nothing new there.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Jul 22, 2015)

Roose Hurro said:


> Never professed to know everything about it... however, you seem to think you do.  That "science" is a collective, meaning if "everyone" supports it (you are aware where "scientists" get their funding, right?), then it must be true.  And did you read far enough in that one link I provided?  You know, the one that mentioned how, if you go back in the geologic record about fifteen million years ago, you'll find the earth had the same percentage of CO2 in the atmosphere?  You know, back when there were no polar ice caps?  Mankind wasn't around then, so tell me, where did all that CO2 come from?
> 
> Remember, science is all about asking questions... questioning the "status quo".  Perhaps it would be more informative if we dug up where else in "history" scientific consensus turned out wrong.  Because "consensus" doesn't write TRUTH in stone.  And yes, had I the time, I could probably find a better site for the whole geoengineering thing, but hey, if you're trying to play God with the climate, one way or another, whatever or however you do it, you can't be sure what you'll find inside the box.  And it's arrogant to think you can effect a predictable change on climate.  So, human fault or not, there's no telling where things will go if we start shouting for "solutions" when we have no idea what we're doing.
> 
> ...



You don't really have the chance to "wait and see" when it comes to the extensive myriad of inauspicious dilemmas that Earth's delicate biosphere currently faces. 

This is a weakness that _all_ humans are seemingly afflicted with. They seem to only care about the things that they can bear immediate witness to, but the much more sinister problems--which start out diminutive--eventually evolve into problems of gargantuan scale. Once shit strikes the fan, _then_ people want to start drumming up solutions. 

B_ut you can't do that with global climate change._ Once you reach the tipping point, it's all down hill from there. 

Climate change is normal for Earth. 

Always has happened. 

Always will happen (at least until the Sun becomes a red giant and expands outward to consume our wonderful little ball of dirt and water).

Human-accelerated climate change, however, is not natural.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 22, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> It's unreasonable to expect that, given we know that CO2 is a major control of our climate, that anthropogenic CO2 contributions significant enough to put as on parity with the Eocene, when the world was a pole-to-pole tropical jungle, *will magically have no effect on the modern world*.



Oh, I imagine it does have an effect... but man wasn't around fifteen million years ago, and the earth still got hot.  And life still survived the experience.  So, tell me, where's the "doom and gloom"...?  And why have we made the issue so political.  Reduce CO2, fine.  But that won't keep the volcanos from doing their thing again... you know, as a geologist (not a climatologist, by your own admission), you should be aware of the issue of increased (and recent) volcanic activity.  See?  Like I said, the earth does as she wills.  So, yeah... we could totally stop emitting CO2.  But how will we keep the volcanos at bay?  I'm certainly not going to worry myself to death over climate change.  It happens, even with the best of intentions.  And, again, like I said... arrogant to assume we can effect change, when we don't control all the factors.  Which you have admitted to in your own words.

So...?


----------



## GamingGal (Jul 22, 2015)

*comes in to complain about something*
*sees the climate change debate*
*clicks away*


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 22, 2015)

GamingGal said:


> *comes in to complain about something*
> *sees the climate change debate*
> *clicks away*



Pleeeease come back!  I'm sooooo sorry!  (And the subject needs to be changed, anyway.)


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 23, 2015)

Roose Hurro said:


> Oh, I imagine it does have an effect... but man wasn't around fifteen million years ago, and the earth still got hot.  And life still survived the experience.  So, tell me, where's the "doom and gloom"...?  And why have we made the issue so political.  Reduce CO2, fine.  But that won't keep the volcanos from doing their thing again... you know, as a geologist (not a climatologist, by your own admission), you should be aware of the issue of increased (and recent) volcanic activity.  See?  Like I said, the earth does as she wills.  So, yeah... we could totally stop emitting CO2.  But how will we keep the volcanos at bay?  I'm certainly not going to worry myself to death over climate change.  It happens, even with the best of intentions.  And, again, like I said... arrogant to assume we can effect change, when we don't control all the factors.  Which you have admitted to in your own words.
> 
> So...?



No scientific body claims that the Earth 'won't survive' anthropogenic global warming, but there is a real possibility that rapid changes to climate and ocean chemistry will be deleterious for lots of species in the short term, because they will no longer be well-adapted to their environments. We can expect coral reefs to die off in greater numbers, for example, because they can only tolerate a small range of temperatures and ocean acidity. Atmospheric CO2 controls both.

Extinctions in the fossil record are usually associated with rapid climate changes, so we should be cautious about changing our climate and planetary chemistry. Indeed, periods of High CO2 in the past did cause huge amounts of coral death, in the Cretaceous. 

Unfortunately, since a lot of human industries produce carbon dioxide, this has become a very politicised topic. Nobody wants to be told to fundamentally change or scale back their industries. 

Humans already control the Nitrogen cycle, and we fix more nitrogen than the entire natural world does, by way of the Haber process. We should acknowledge that we have the power to change our planet's chemical cycles. 
It's not arrogance; it's responsibility.


----------



## Rassah (Jul 23, 2015)

Kalmor said:


> I see you didn't read the paper I linked in my post. :V



I wasn't gonna mention it, but Roose's links were specifically about a reply to the study found in your post. You gave the original thing that his article was rebutting as a "new" rebuttal 

Also, I love how you're all debating this thing as if it were a popularity contest of a democracy.


----------



## Rassah (Jul 23, 2015)

I don't understand why people who are so alarmed about CO2 induced climate change keep proposing fixes to patch the problem, instead of proposing to eliminate the underlying causes.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 23, 2015)

Rassah said:


> I don't understand why people who are so alarmed about CO2 induced climate change keep proposing fixes to patch the problem, instead of proposing to eliminate the underlying causes.



It's universally recognised that the best solution would be to stop exacerbating the problem, but there is concern that these pleas will be ignored. 
If deleterious climate change does result, then geo-engineering solutions may end up being a necessary recourse. 

Geo engineering solutions won't be cheap though, and they would have to be on a similar scale to the huge fossil fuel industry that we're already geoengineering our planet with.
For example, it would be necessary to grind up something like 40 gigatonnes of limestone each year and dump them in the oceans, in order to save the world's coral from dissolution.


----------



## Tao (Jul 23, 2015)

Women's emotions.


----------



## Rassah (Jul 23, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> Geo engineering solutions won't be cheap though, and they would have to be on a similar scale to the huge fossil fuel industry that we're already geoengineering our planet with.
> For example, it would be necessary to grind up something like 40 gigatonnes of limestone each year and dump them in the oceans, in order to save the world's coral from dissolution.



That's still patching the problem. The underlying cause is all the fossil fuel burning, especially by driving vehicles, right? Why not stop subsidizing that, stop subsidizing the cost of gas, stop making roads free, and make public transportation a much cheaper and useful option?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 23, 2015)

Rassah said:


> That's still patching the problem. The underlying cause is all the fossil fuel burning, especially by driving vehicles, right? Why not stop subsidizing that, stop subsidizing the cost of gas, stop making roads free, and make public transportation a much cheaper and useful option?



Vehicles aren't the main source, but yes, encouraging people to walk and cycle would be good for all kinds of reasons. I'm not sure what the best means to do that are, though.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 23, 2015)

Rassah said:


> That's still patching the problem. The underlying cause is all the fossil fuel burning, especially by driving vehicles, right? Why not stop subsidizing that, stop subsidizing the cost of gas, stop making roads free, and make public transportation a much cheaper and useful option?


Unfortunately the fossil fuel lobby is still quite powerful...


----------



## Rassah (Jul 23, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> Vehicles aren't the main source, but yes, encouraging people to walk and cycle would be good for all kinds of reasons. I'm not sure what the best means to do that are, though.



How about no free roads? (which are blamed on why public transportation in US died)


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 23, 2015)

Shrimp treadmills, are scientists really that bored. Go cure cancer fuckbags!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 23, 2015)

Rassah said:


> I don't understand why people who are so alarmed about CO2 induced climate change keep proposing fixes to patch the problem, *instead of proposing to eliminate the underlying causes*.



Yes, but wouldn't the basic underlying cause be humanity, itself?  Do we really want to go there?




Rassah said:


> How about no free roads? (which are blamed on why public transportation in US died)



Public transportation sucks... been there, done that, still can taste the vomit.


----------



## MalletFace (Jul 23, 2015)

Rassah said:


> How about no free roads? (which are blamed on why public transportation in US died)



Because it had nothing to do with a balanced low population density across a massive nation, the American culture of self-reliance, the focus of the locomotive industry on goods transport, the focus of car manufacturers on destroying public transit culture and even pedestrian culture after the second World War, the sprawl of urban centers, and modern public view of public transportation.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 23, 2015)

Rassah said:


> How about no free roads? (which are blamed on why public transportation in US died)



I don't know. I suspect that you have an ulterior reason for recommending this.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 23, 2015)

Roose Hurro said:


> Yes, but wouldn't the basic underlying cause be humanity, itself?  Do we really want to go there?



First you stated that climate change exists, but that human influences were a media invention.
After being corrected, you changed your mind and suggested that there is an oppressive consesus that is preventing the scientists who don't think humans are involved from speaking out, and they're the one's who are right. 
Then it was claiming that it was arrogant to believe that human actions could terraform the planet.

...and now you're suggesting that if you _do_ recognise human actions represent a strain on natural resources and are changing atmospheric and ocean chemistry then you're probably supportive of genocide...because a single scientist has some crazy views.


This is an incoherent mess of evasive arguments that have little or nothing to do with trying to understand climatology. :\


----------



## Havokpaintedwolf (Jul 24, 2015)

I just seriously don't get inflation/bloating by overeating I really just don't...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 24, 2015)

I don't understand why so many in this culture pretend to be your friend, use you for roleplay purposes then ditch you when you don't put out... What's the deal?


----------



## Sylox (Jul 24, 2015)

You know why *nobody* takes public transit in the US? Its because it has always been associated with the "undesirables" and nobody wants to be around them. I mean its a common fact that they'll hop on the Metro and come to your house and steal your TV!!! That's been the prevailing argument for so many years, especially when they can't use the it costs soooooo much argument. Don't believe me, go read about the history of Atlanta's subway system or the ratchet one they have up in Baltimore. It wasn't the cost that's holding them back (in the case of MARTA) its scaremongering, often taking racial undertones. 



Mr. Fox said:


> I don't understand why so many in this culture pretend to be your friend, use you for roleplay purposes then ditch you when you don't put out... What's the deal?



If you replace roleplay with sex, you accurately describe society in general.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 24, 2015)

Monkey tits, they so saggy wtf


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 24, 2015)

Sylox said:


> If you replace roleplay with sex, you accurately describe society in general.



You have cock on the mind way to much dude, you need help.


----------



## Rassah (Jul 24, 2015)

Roose Hurro said:


> Public transportation sucks... been there, done that, still can taste the vomit.



That's pretty much the end result of it all. Public transportation in other countries is frigin' awesome! Clean, convenient, cheap, and doesn't pollute nearly as much. Here in US after all the free roads, highways, and cheap gas, public transportation just deteriorated into crap. Expensive overpriced crap.




Fallowfox said:


> I don't know. I suspect that you have an ulterior reason for recommending this.



Nope. Just saying that subsidizing roads and gas leads to more people diving and causing more pollution, whereas if roads were toll and gas was at its normal price, people would find public transportation, ride sharing, and taxis/ubers cheaper and more convenient.


----------



## Augmented Husky (Jul 24, 2015)

Rassah said:


> That's pretty much the end result of it all. Public transportation in other countries is frigin' awesome! Clean, convenient, cheap, and doesn't pollute nearly as much. Here in US after all the free roads, highways, and cheap gas, public transportation just deteriorated into crap. Expensive overpriced crap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I second this. Just a week ago I was in New York and my parents decided to use the metro subway

HUGE MISTAKE

Utterly dingy, terrible staff, and walls and floor that haven't been replaced in decades

UGH !!!

And thus why we took Uber which was an _infinitely better _choice.


But to answer the thread: The fact that society is so Darn fixated on sex in general.... I mean isn't there FAR more to the relationship than that to hollywood directors ? This is also amplified by the fact that I'm asexual.


----------



## Sylox (Jul 24, 2015)

Mr. Fox said:


> You have cock on the mind way to much dude, you need help.



No I don't.


----------



## MalletFace (Jul 24, 2015)

Rassah said:


> That's pretty much the end result of it all. Public transportation in other countries is frigin' awesome! Clean, convenient, cheap, and doesn't pollute nearly as much. Here in US after all the free roads, highways, and cheap gas, public transportation just deteriorated into crap. Expensive overpriced crap.



My wheelchair-bound relative found it frigin' awesome riding German, Polish, Belorussian, and Russian subways and trains. Enjoyed every minute of convenience boarding those things. He obviously dreaded returning to New York's improving accessibility.

He also really benefited from the rail cost in Berlin. A one-way rail ticket across Berlin cost him $2.95 U.S. compared to the crazy $2.75 U.S. it cost him on the New York Subway. He really enjoyed the amount of pocket-change he didn't have to deal with that day, and he was glad that the card could only be thrown away, as you had to keep the NY one in case you wanted to use it again.

He was also proud of the restroom situation in Berlin rail stations. None of those pesky and disgusting public toilets as far as he could find.

Also in Berlin, he enjoyed the graffiti on passenger trains. It reminded him of back in New York when he only really saw graffiti on trains meant to be used by artists. He thought it was thoughtful of the German government to allow aspiring artists to use their trains for practice.

In addition to that, he was glad he didn't have to deal with things like the MUNY program, the Percent for Art programs, the use of lights to notify users when the station booth is available, and many other things that he just saw as frivolous.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 24, 2015)

Sylox said:


> No I don't.



You're yiff says differently. :V


----------



## MalletFace (Jul 24, 2015)

Mr. Fox said:


> You're yiff says differently. :V



Stop trying to insist that all people addicted to cock need help. We don't need your kind here :V


----------



## Augmented Husky (Jul 24, 2015)

MalletFace said:


> Stop trying to insist that all people addicted to cock need help. We don't need your kind here :V



NINE !

Its about time we boot you hooligans :V


----------



## Sylox (Jul 24, 2015)

Mr. Fox said:


> You're yiff says differently. :V



II don't know about that.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 24, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> This is an incoherent mess of evasive arguments that have little or nothing to do with *trying to understand climatology*. :\



As I also mentioned, you made claims to "understand" climatology and cite you education in _geology_ as allowing you superior "understanding"... at least that's what I got out of it.  Because your geology degree wasn't relevant to the discussion.  How could it be?  So. My "mess".  Well, sorry if you can't keep track, but everything is connected.  That scientist?  To stop "climate change" he suggested we kill 90% of the human population... and he not only got a Standing O for his proposal, but an AWARD!  So.  Wasn't just the scientist, but the whole group he was speaking to and the organization that gave him the award.  Not to mention, he's only ONE scientist to suggest it.  Not the ONLY one, if you bother to search.  Like I said:  Do we really want to go there?

Now, when it comes to climate change, it is indeed arrogant to assume we can move climate in the direction we want it to go.  Because climate is dynamic and has many factors that influence its direction.  So... work with me here... even if we are at fault, HOW DO WE KNOW THAT WHAT WE TRY TO DO TO CHANGE THE CLIMATE WON'T BACKFIRE?  Fine, cut the output of CO2... but, will that be the only thing we do?  I don't think so. Really, I don't.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 24, 2015)

Roose Hurro said:


> As I also mentioned, you made claims to "understand" climatology and cite you education in _geology_ as allowing you superior "understanding"... at least that's what I got out of it.  Because your geology degree wasn't relevant to the discussion.  How could it be?  So. My "mess".  Well, sorry if you can't keep track, but everything is connected.  That scientist?  To stop "climate change" he suggested we kill 90% of the human population... and he not only got a Standing O for his proposal, but an AWARD!  So.  Wasn't just the scientist, but the whole group he was speaking to and the organization that gave him the award.  Not to mention, he's only ONE scientist to suggest it.  Not the ONLY one, if you bother to search.  Like I said:  Do we really want to go there?
> 
> Now, when it comes to climate change, it is indeed arrogant to assume we can move climate in the direction we want it to go.  Because climate is dynamic and has many factors that influence its direction.  So... work with me here... even if we are at fault, HOW DO WE KNOW THAT WHAT WE TRY TO DO TO CHANGE THE CLIMATE WON'T BACKFIRE?  Fine, cut the output of CO2... but, will that be the only thing we do?  I don't think so. Really, I don't.



I am surprised that you don't see the contradiction in your argument so  far, which is that it is 'arrogant' to believe humans can change the  climate...and that we have to deny anthropogenic climate change in order  to avoid giving scientists a reason to...intervene and change the  climate, something you've repeatedly argued that humans can't do.


----------



## MalletFace (Jul 24, 2015)

Roose Hurro said:


> As I also mentioned, you made claims to "understand" climatology and cite you education in _geology_ as allowing you superior "understanding"... at least that's what I got out of it.  Because your geology degree wasn't relevant to the discussion.  How could it be?



A degree in any of the sciences inherently includes training on critical thinking, successful research, and a better understanding on how the scientific method works.

A degree in a science is, at some level, relevant to a discussion of any other science, especially if there is no expert in the field present.

A degree in geology is relevant to a discussion on climatology, especially since the two fields interact quite frequently in practice and study.

You seem to lack an understanding of the sciences and scientific method. Research them and understand them. They make it easier to excel in life.


----------



## nero_the_wolf1 (Jul 27, 2015)

grammar nazis

as long as u under stand wut there say'n it doesnt mader

As long as you understand what their saying it doesn't matter.

I have descent grammar, i just don't care.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 27, 2015)

nero_the_wolf1 said:


> grammar nazis
> 
> as long as u under stand wut there say'n it doesnt mader
> 
> ...



People, who don't speak English as their first language, really could have trouble trying to decipher your post. 

Imagine if someone reading your comment didn't know what you meant by 'Descent grammar' and entered it into a dictionary, only to find that your comment was about grammar in the act of "moving downwards, dropping, or falling".


----------



## nero_the_wolf1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> People, who don't speak English as their first language, really could have trouble trying to decipher your post.
> 
> Imagine if someone reading your comment didn't know what you meant by 'Descent grammar' and entered it into a dictionary, only to find that your comment was about grammar in the act of "moving downwards, dropping, or falling".



Well ok, but between a post with some one with some one with bad grammar and good grammar wouldn't they see a different like "periods" and "question marks" etc. 

"what"and "wut" if u sound them out they sound exactly the same, and btw slang is a language to where do u think in English came from.

I don't like alienating other trying to learning english but i don't see how it is, its mostly people trolling other cause they don't like new fags at lest that how i fell and what I've seen.

even if I'm being lazy that doesn't mean some one should get butt hurt every time I don't do a period, I don't see some fat guy get tolled he's cancer if likes it being fat 

Not saying its healthy but as long as hes not so big he can fix threw the front door.

wow ok, I spelled a word wrong, people make mistake but some of the greats mind in the literary word, u could of said did u mean "Decent grammar"
instead of "Descent grammar". btw apostrophes are not quotations 'Descent grammar'  "Descent grammar", but ur just saying that to be a dick.


----------



## nero_the_wolf1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Augmented Husky said:


> NINE !
> 
> Its about time we boot you hooligans :V



and why not respect others fantasy's.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 27, 2015)

nero_the_wolf1 said:


> grammar nazis
> 
> as long as u under stand wut there say'n it doesnt mader
> 
> ...


http://new2.fjcdn.com/comments/5408789+_cb187d587d0969e2efe25d61524aef23.png


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 27, 2015)

nero_the_wolf1 said:


> Well ok, but between a post with some one with some one with bad grammar and good grammar wouldn't they see a different like "periods" and "question marks" etc.
> 
> "what"and "wut" if u sound them out they sound exactly the same, and *btw slang is a language to where do u think in English came from.*
> 
> ...



I'm a native speaker and even I can't understand you. :\


----------



## MalletFace (Jul 27, 2015)

You'd be surprised at what differences are difficult to distinguish in a foreign tongue, especially when only just beginning.

_What _and _wut_  display that perfectly, if you think  about how loosely writing is  connected to speech. A person just  beginning to learn English must  determine what sound each of the vowels  are making, if any consonants or  vowels are silent, and if any  consonants or vowels modify each  other, along with a slew of other  things. For a non-native speaker, this type of substitution adds an   unnatural complexity to the written language that can be difficult to   overcome.

Slang expands the complexity yet more. Since slang is merely  substitution, though, it has and will not develop into its own language.  Slang may help develop dialects and codes, but simple vocabulary does  not constitute a language.

As unnatural and disconected from speech as writing is, it is already difficult for native speakers.

There are also other elements of grammar that have counterparts in spoken word, such as word choice.

To  explain why I mention that, do you understand how complicated even just  the word 'do' is in English and how difficult it can be for some  non-native speakers to understand? When you said "I don't do a period,"  you may have complicated matters for a member of the forum more than  necessary even though you may not have realized it.

Your analogy  to the person needing to fit through the door only works to your  advantage if you successfully communicate your meaning.

I doubt  you did for many, as even I, a native speaker of English, do not fully  understand what you meant when you said "I don't like alienating other  trying to learning english but i don't see  how it is, its mostly people trolling other cause they don't like new  fags at lest that how i fell and what I've seen."

By the way,  apostrophes are indeed a form of quotation marks. They are called single  quotation marks, and you can use them interchangeably with double  quotation marks depending on the situation. 

And I don't believe  it was said just to be rude. In all likelihood, it is somebody  expressing their concern for efficient communication.

There is a time and a place for proper writing, and a forum open to the international community is normally one of those places.

Unless you are a troll, in which case, have fun posting walls of gibberish even English speakers have trouble deciphering.


----------



## Byron (Jul 27, 2015)

http://aattp.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/descent-the-highest-form-of-patriotic.jpg


----------



## Augmented Husky (Jul 27, 2015)

nero_the_wolf1 said:


> and why not respect others fantasy's.



Had you looked carefully you would have noticed it was sarcasm. Also I'd rather not make petty arguments thanks if that was your original idea


----------



## Astus (Jul 27, 2015)

nero_the_wolf1 said:


> Well ok, but between a post with some one with some one with bad grammar and good grammar wouldn't they see a different like "periods" and "question marks" etc.
> 
> "what"and "wut" if u sound them out they sound exactly the same, and btw slang is a language to where do u think in English came from.
> 
> ...




*cracks knuckles* 

first grouping you messed up... a lot. I imagine you were trying to say something along the lines of 'between the posts of someone with and without good grammar, you would see a difference in their punctuation marks.

Second group of text; too* and no, slang is not a language but a shortened version of a language; slang is the product of the base language like a dialect.

Third group; you should've wrote 'I don't like alienating others trying to learn English. I see that it's mostly people trolling others because they do not like new people; or at least that's what I've seen. 

Fourth group; ....every time I don't use* a period. Then you should've used a semi colon or a period instead of a comma and it's told not tolled.

Fifth group; '...as long as he's not so big that he can fit through the front door'

Sixth group; ...people make mistakes*... ...some of the great* minds* in literature* (I have no idea what point you were trying to convey with that sentence with the minds of literature) and as for the 'Descent' vs 'decent' grammar, descent and decent are pronounced differently.

I was being lenient too.

Things I don't understand; why I'm so OCD about speaking and writing properly in any language that I speak or write


----------



## nero_the_wolf1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Astusthefox said:


> *cracks knuckles*
> 
> first grouping you messed up... a lot. I imagine you were trying to say something along the lines of 'between the posts of someone with and without good grammar, you would see a difference in their punctuation marks.
> 
> ...



well.... this is what happens when I try to type something so fucking long when I'm piss at grammar nazis, i look like a bigger idiot.

Ok apparently I have a problem, at lest you were civil enough to point out the problem and not shame any one. 

People do use "wut" on the internet consistently it that so wrong and "new fag" yeah, but it's their? 

It just pisses me off when others attack, cause then people start stereotyping.

Is faf all raciest, malicious cunts,  is it 4chan?

I'm not claiming to be smart or a troll hear but at lest some of my points were valid its just how I feel.


----------



## nero_the_wolf1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Augmented Husky said:


> Had you looked carefully you would have noticed it was sarcasm. Also I'd rather not make petty arguments thanks if that was your original idea





Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> http://new2.fjcdn.com/comments/5408789+_cb187d587d0969e2efe25d61524aef23.png



sorry, I'm flaming a little my bad.

Is it still bait if i know it is?


----------



## MalletFace (Jul 27, 2015)

nero_the_wolf1 said:


> Is it still bait if i know it is?



Only on weekends and business days, from 12:00 to 12:00.

Federally recognized holidays in any country also count.


----------



## Byron (Jul 27, 2015)

> if i get too annoying, werid or u dont want me around just tell me i'm a terrible person and than i should die its ok really.
> i wont really die calm down.



Whether it's written that way intentionally or not, this is the best signature I've ever seen.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 27, 2015)

nero_the_wolf1 said:


> What part did you not understand.



to where do u think in English came from.


----------



## Augmented Husky (Jul 27, 2015)

That all depends on if it was a sincere apology or not and you plan to avoid a similar choice in the future. Although given that passive aggressive signature I would have a hard time believing that.


----------



## nero_the_wolf1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Augmented Husky said:


> That all depends on if it was a sincere apology or not and you plan to avoid a similar choice in the future. Although given that passive aggressive signature I would have a hard time believing that.



well the reason i typed that was because every time i try to make a point ,have an opinion, or do anything people tell me to shut the fuck up, or i fucked everything up. I was just being emo because i wanted to try and be more social along with wanting to say if I'm disrespectful or something just tell me to go away.  i say and take thing the wrong way most of the time, besides why would i apologize for any other reason and how my signature passive aggressive or got anything to do with this?



Fallowfox said:


> to where do u think in English came from.


there was a time before english and many other language most words come from latin, so how did they become latin, slang.
that my theory at lest, but i'd rather not dump articles.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 27, 2015)

English's most used words, it's scaffold, are German. English describes the language of the Angles from Angeln in Germany, just south of Denmark. 
'I, us, we, go, home, help' [English]
'Ich, uns, wir, geh, Heim, hilf' [modern German]

Slang expressions are no doubt one of the mechanism by which language mutates, but I don't see how this is relevant. Why is the speciation of languages desirable anyway?
The most important function of language is mutual understanding, and using opaque slang, dialects or cryptic abbreviations inhibits that.


----------



## MalletFace (Jul 27, 2015)

nero_the_wolf1 said:


> there was a time before english and many other language most words come from latin, so how did they become latin, slang.
> that my theory at lest, but i'd rather not dump articles.



Bonafied linguistics.


----------



## DonKarnage (Jul 27, 2015)

Some peoples English speaking whit no vocabulary "aint no aint" 3 negation due to lack of education, reading.

wat dou u dou. iou, or not able to to know the difference with "you are and your" (you are a good fur) (your dog bite me)

I only speak furry and I learn other language. u instead of you because its "faster" is kinda annoying. Can you take the time to check what you type?


Now here something that I don't understand. Fire safety rules, no obligation to have sprinklers because the building was build before the new law is made, or the surface is under X size. No emergency door, or they are lock.

Why fire safety is so hard to put in the head of peoples? how much is a human life? Little compare to the installation of fire safety equipment like sprinklers ?

We are in 2015 and you still have trouble with safety regulation because the want to safe money and go around the rules. Because its a older building that fire safety are not required? Do you think that a fire will not hit your building as hard or that it wont at all?

Humans are so pathetically stupid, slow learner, pig headed, morons !

I would like to go to Mars, but humans will build the stuff there and stupidity will follow.


----------



## nero_the_wolf1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> English's most used words, it's scaffold, are German. English describes the language of the Angles from Angeln in Germany, just south of Denmark.
> 'I, us, we, go, home, help' [English]
> 'Ich, uns, wir, geh, Heim, hilf' [modern German]
> 
> ...



like u said "The most important function of language is mutual understanding" so u did understand me, sure i was more of an idiot then i should of been about and i keep reediting the post and maid it worse, but just cause its the 1st letter of the word does it matter if its capital or not.


----------



## nero_the_wolf1 (Jul 27, 2015)

DonKarnage said:


> Some peoples English speaking whit no vocabulary "aint no aint" 3 negation due to lack of education, reading.
> 
> wat dou u dou. iou, or not able to to know the difference with "you are and your" (you are a good fur) (your dog bite me)
> 
> ...



i completely agree, with you but ur human to.



Augmented Husky said:


> Also I'd rather not make petty arguments thanks if that was your original idea


i misread this, but id like to hear this.


----------



## Kosdu (Jul 27, 2015)

This thread is getting painful to read.

There's slang, then there is just shitty english.


Like if we was doin that thing, then it'd be slang.
Lik f wi wahs dune tat thing, then it'd be terrible english.


----------



## Ieono (Jul 27, 2015)

Why some people look dead inside, as if "no one was home." Why remain alive, when you lack vibrancy? Even worse is when you have to deal with people like that on a daily basis.


----------



## Recel (Jul 27, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Why some people look dead inside, as if "no one was home." Why remain alive, when you lack vibrancy? Even worse is when you have to deal with people like that on a daily basis.



This.

This post.


This post if just so full of wrong in so many levels I can't even...


Yes, some people do look "dead inside" which usually means there is something wrong with them. They are not alright. 
Why remain alive? Would you ask this of someone who is depressed too? "Hey, you bother me, you should just you know... die." Hell, they sure lack vibrancy!

This is why people who have a problem try to act like their fine. Because if you have something wrong in your head people will just push you away if it shows. They don't want to deal with you. YOU become a problem yourself, which just makes you feel worse, which makes people even less likely to want to deal with you. And the spiral starts.

Are people like this hard to deal with? Yes, they are. Probably more if you do have to deal with them on a daily basis. But really, asking why are they alive? Is that what "normal" people do nowadays?


----------



## Rassah (Jul 27, 2015)

Ð›ÑŽÐ´Ð¸, ÐºÐ¾Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ€Ñ‹Ð¼ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑ‡Ð°ÑÑ‚Ð»Ð¸Ð²Ð¸Ð»Ð¾ÑÑŒ Ñ€Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ñ‚ÑŒÑÑ Ð² Ð°Ð½Ð³Ð»Ð¾Ð³Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ñ€ÑÑ‰ÐµÐ¹ ÑÑ‚Ñ€Ð°Ð½Ðµ, ÐºÐ¾Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ€Ñ‹Ðµ Ð½Ðµ Ñ…Ð¾Ñ‚ÑÑ‚ ÑƒÑ‡Ð¸Ñ‚ÑŒ Ð¿Ñ€Ð°Ð²Ð¸Ð»ÑŒÐ½Ñ‹Ð¹ Ð°Ð½Ð³Ð»Ð¸Ð¹ÑÐºÐ¸Ð¹ ÑÐ·Ñ‹Ðº.


----------



## nero_the_wolf1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Rassah said:


> Ð›ÑŽÐ´Ð¸, ÐºÐ¾Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ€Ñ‹Ð¼ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑ‡Ð°ÑÑ‚Ð»Ð¸Ð²Ð¸Ð»Ð¾ÑÑŒ Ñ€Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ñ‚ÑŒÑÑ Ð² Ð°Ð½Ð³Ð»Ð¾Ð³Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ñ€ÑÑ‰ÐµÐ¹ ÑÑ‚Ñ€Ð°Ð½Ðµ, ÐºÐ¾Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ€Ñ‹Ðµ Ð½Ðµ Ñ…Ð¾Ñ‚ÑÑ‚ ÑƒÑ‡Ð¸Ñ‚ÑŒ Ð¿Ñ€Ð°Ð²Ð¸Ð»ÑŒÐ½Ñ‹Ð¹ Ð°Ð½Ð³Ð»Ð¸Ð¹ÑÐºÐ¸Ð¹ ÑÐ·Ñ‹Ðº.



or are bad at learning English.


----------



## Augmented Husky (Jul 27, 2015)

01000011 01101111 01101101 01110000 01101100 01100101 01110100 01100101 01101100 01111001 00100000 01100001 01100111 01110010 01100101 01100101 01100100 00100000 01010010 01100001 01110011 01110011 01100001 01101000 00101110 00100000 01001001 00100000 01101101 01100001 01111001 00100000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110110 01100101 01110010 01111001 00100000 01110111 01101111 01110010 01110011 01110100 00100000 01110101 01110011 01100101 00100000 01110011 01100001 01110010 01100011 01100001 01110011 01101101 00100000 01101111 01110010 00100000 01100001 00100000 01101101 01100101 01110100 01100001 01110000 01101000 01101111 01110010 00100000 01100010 01110101 01110100 00100000 01110011 01101100 01100001 01100111 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101101 01101001 01110011 01110011 01110000 01100101 01101100 01101100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100011 01100001 01101110 00100000 01100111 01100101 01110100 00100000 01100001 00100000 01101100 01101001 01110100 01110100 01101100 01100101 00100000 01101001 01101101 01110000 01101111 01101100 01101001 01110100 01100101 00101110 00100000 01001000 01101111 01110111 01100101 01110110 01100101 01110010 00100000 01100100 01100101 01101101 01101111 01101110 01110011 01110100 01110010 01100001 01110100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100111 01101111 01101111 01100100 00100000 01110011 01110000 01100101 01100001 01101011 00100000 01110011 01101000 01101111 01110111 01110011 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01101011 00100000 01100001 01100010 01101111 01110101 01110100 00100000 01110111 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110011 01100001 01111001 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101000 01101111 01110111 00100000 01101001 01110100 00100111 01110011 00100000 01110011 01100001 01101001 01100100 00100000 01100110 01110101 01110010 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110010 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01101001 01101101 01100001 01100111 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100001 01110010 01100101 00100000 01100001 00100000 01110010 01100101 01110011 01110000 01100101 01100011 01110100 01100001 01100010 01101100 01100101 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100101 01100100 01110101 01100011 01100001 01110100 01100101 01100100 00100000 01110000 01100101 01110010 01110011 01101111 01101110


----------



## Hewge (Jul 27, 2015)

It's like my nightmares nooooooo


----------



## nero_the_wolf1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Recel said:


> This.
> 
> This post.
> 
> ...



Now that I've read this a few times Iâ€™m not sure if itâ€™s about me if not sorry for saying anything.

If so then i believe pending on why their depress they will say that because they ether think their depression is irrational, stupid, or unimportant and yeah people want to deal with them.
whether their being  an attention whore, just a want to talk,sit silently and be with someone,be alone with their thoughts but still want some one to care about them, it sounds horrible to most people to do so. they just want some community to fall on to make them feel better, then they go to 4chan to for comfort, then lay make a suicide thread because know one on then internet or world really cares about u or doesn't have all the time and energy in the world.

People love to say "oh waaah theirs stupid people on the internet, Iâ€™ve lost all faith in humanityâ€
 At lest they can learn if they chooses to and be civil, if u want to lose faith in humanity do it because everyone wants to kill every one that doesnâ€™t conform to their standers.


----------



## nero_the_wolf1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Augmented Husky said:


> 01000011 01101111 01101101 01110000 01101100 01100101 01110100 01100101 01101100 01111001 00100000 01100001 01100111 01110010 01100101 01100101 01100100 00100000 01010010 01100001 01110011 01110011 01100001 01101000 00101110 00100000 01001001 00100000 01101101 01100001 01111001 00100000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110110 01100101 01110010 01111001 00100000 01110111 01101111 01110010 01110011 01110100 00100000 01110101 01110011 01100101 00100000 01110011 01100001 01110010 01100011 01100001 01110011 01101101 00100000 01101111 01110010 00100000 01100001 00100000 01101101 01100101 01110100 01100001 01110000 01101000 01101111 01110010 00100000 01100010 01110101 01110100 00100000 01110011 01101100 01100001 01100111 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101101 01101001 01110011 01110011 01110000 01100101 01101100 01101100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100011 01100001 01101110 00100000 01100111 01100101 01110100 00100000 01100001 00100000 01101100 01101001 01110100 01110100 01101100 01100101 00100000 01101001 01101101 01110000 01101111 01101100 01101001 01110100 01100101 00101110 00100000 01001000 01101111 01110111 01100101 01110110 01100101 01110010 00100000 01100100 01100101 01101101 01101111 01101110 01110011 01110100 01110010 01100001 01110100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100111 01101111 01101111 01100100 00100000 01110011 01110000 01100101 01100001 01101011 00100000 01110011 01101000 01101111 01110111 01110011 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01101011 00100000 01100001 01100010 01101111 01110101 01110100 00100000 01110111 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110011 01100001 01111001 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101000 01101111 01110111 00100000 01101001 01110100 00100111 01110011 00100000 01110011 01100001 01101001 01100100 00100000 01100110 01110101 01110010 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110010 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01101001 01101101 01100001 01100111 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100001 01110010 01100101 00100000 01100001 00100000 01110010 01100101 01110011 01110000 01100101 01100011 01110100 01100001 01100010 01101100 01100101 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100101 01100100 01110101 01100011 01100001 01110100 01100101 01100100 00100000 01110000 01100101 01110010 01110011 01101111 01101110
> 
> Completely agreed Rassah. I may at the very worst use sarcasm or a metaphor but slag and misspelling can get a little impolite. However demonstrating good speak shows you think about what you say and how it's said furthering the image that you are a respectable and educated person



Yeah ok sure, but some people rather talk in a informal setting and sometimes forget or don't think about being that formal setting if u want to talk in binary or what ever language you want that fine with me, if u don't want to talk to me i'll leave you alone and address you unless you address me 1st.

Its just seems to me that ur being a biggot for trying to type in a langue don't understand with out at lest link to a binary decoder because conform to every little standard u have. 

I'm just say if u want me type with better grammar just ask,make an attempt to communicate and understand me and i will do the same, or point out a mistake i make, but don't be an ass cause it make u look like a biggot.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jul 27, 2015)

I am lenient when it comes to minor grammar mistakes, but when I see a whole wall of text in broken English and misspelled words, I scream internally. Unless it was a case of Engrish, but no native of any English speaking nation should have such abysmal vocabulary and language skills. Of course, what can I say? I have always grasped the concepts of language quite well, but my pronunciation can be off at times. Oh, well.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jul 27, 2015)

nero_the_wolf1 said:


> Yeah ok sure, but some people rather talk in a informal setting and sometimes forget or don't think about being that formal setting if u want to talk in binary or what ever language you want that fine with me, if u don't want to talk to me i'll leave you alone and address you unless you address me 1st.
> 
> Its just seems to me that ur being a biggot for trying to type in a langue don't understand with out at lest link to a binary decoder because conform to every little standard u have.
> 
> I'm just say if u want me type with better grammar just ask,make an attempt to communicate and understand me and i will do the same, or point out a mistake i make, but don't be an ass cause it make u look like a biggot.


So you are calling Rassah a bigot for saying your grammar skills are bad. I doubt you even know what bigot means. 
Also, sorry for the double post, but I still have no clue as to how I am supposed to add quotes to a paragraph without restarting the whole thing.


----------



## Razzle (Jul 28, 2015)

People who hurt animals unnecessarily


----------



## nero_the_wolf1 (Jul 28, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> So you are calling Rassah a bigot for saying your grammar skills are bad. I doubt you even know what bigot means.
> Also, sorry for the double post, but I still have no clue as to how I am supposed to add quotes to a paragraph without restarting the whole thing.



 If heâ€™s doing it because he want to dismiss my argument of how other people type then yeah, but itâ€™s hard to know why he's doing it. I just don't know where he's coming from, but this is a thread about "things you just don't understand" if where not explaining it right then we tried.
*I did say "I'm just saying if u want me type with better grammar just ask" aparently you didn't read* and yeah I fucked that small wall of texts up not because I wanted to, but because I keep reediting  and didn't proof read it. 
Yeah Iâ€™m not smart but *Astus pointed it out but he was nice about it.*
He may don't like it and that fine but, but I donâ€™t like it when someone types â€œwazâ€ or something then itâ€™s kind of annoying when misinterprets what youâ€™re saying on purpose like youâ€™re doing. 

all i'm hearing for you is "i don't care if u accept that ur wrong and trying to learn. your a shit head and will never under stand cause ur a shit head"

bigÂ·ot
ËˆbiÉ¡É™t/
_noun_
a person who is intolerant toward those holding different opinions.
"don't let a few small-minded bigots destroy the good image of the city"


----------



## Ieono (Jul 28, 2015)

Why some people take everything that others say to them to heart. If you don't actually care for them, and you don't rely on them, then why care so much about their judgments? I certainly don't.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 28, 2015)

How anyone can think they have a good enough grasp on life to say they know ANYTHING for sure, when even scientists can only be 99 percent sure.


----------



## Recel (Jul 28, 2015)

Cocobanana said:


> How anyone can think they have a good enough grasp on life to say they know ANYTHING for sure, when even scientists can only be 99 percent sure.



I don't know. But it has nothing to do with ego, over confidence or bad arithmetic, that I'm sure of.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 28, 2015)

Recel said:


> I don't know. But it has nothing to do with ego, over confidence or bad arithmetic, that I'm sure of.



It's merely a fantasy. One that is reinforced by religion, hence the overwhelming majority of people who believe in a god (which is basically just believing in themselves). However it doesn't take a spiritual person to believe that their way is the only right one.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 28, 2015)

Cocobanana said:


> How anyone can think they have a good enough grasp on life to say they know ANYTHING for sure, when even scientists can only be 99 percent sure.



Are you sure about that?


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 28, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> Are you sure about that?



Exactly :3


----------



## Rassah (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't mind how people write or talk. It's their prerogative. Language is a skill that, like any other, is practiced and improved upon. Communicating legibly is a courtesy to others. If you write like shit, I won't take offense, but it does tell me something and shapes my opinion of you.


----------



## JynxLynx (Jul 28, 2015)

People.


----------



## Augmented Husky (Jul 28, 2015)

Playing video game for more than a few hours.....I mean sure they're fun when in moderation but otherwise please.....take a _bloody_ walk outside for once


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jul 28, 2015)

nero_the_wolf1 said:


> If heâ€™s doing it because he want to dismiss my argument of how other people type then yeah, but itâ€™s hard to know why he's doing it. I just don't know where he's coming from, but this is a thread about "things you just don't understand" if where not explaining it right then we tried.
> *I did say "I'm just saying if u want me type with better grammar just ask" aparently you didn't read* and yeah I fucked that small wall of texts up not because I wanted to, but because I keep reediting  and didn't proof read it.
> Yeah Iâ€™m not smart but *Astus pointed it out but he was nice about it.*
> He may don't like it and that fine but, but I donâ€™t like it when someone types â€œwazâ€ or something then itâ€™s kind of annoying when misinterprets what youâ€™re saying on purpose like youâ€™re doing.
> ...


Look, I don't want to argue, so I will say this once. If English is your first language, you are a mature adult, and you are capable of proper speech, then I take your abysmal writing as a sign of laziness. I am not saying your writing has to be perfect, but please make an effort to have legible writing. I am not calling you a shithead, but I am saying your earlier posts were difficult to read due to rampant spelling and grammar errors. Your latest post is readable, showing me you are capable of proper speech. You have no excuse for sloppy writing if you are capable of decent writing. 
Discussion over, I am done arguing. Say what you will, but my words stand.


----------



## Ieono (Jul 29, 2015)

I don't understand why some people send you a friend request before they've even spoken to you. That just seems a bit strange to me. How can we be "friends" if we've never even spoken to one another?


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jul 29, 2015)

Ieono said:


> I don't understand why some people send you a friend request before they've even spoken to you. That just seems a bit strange to me. How can we be "friends" if we've never even spoken to one another?


 They want your monkey D.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 29, 2015)

My irrational fear of public toilets.


----------



## Derin Darkpaw (Jul 29, 2015)

Augmented Husky said:


> Playing video game for more than a few hours.....I mean sure they're fun when in moderation but otherwise please.....take a _bloody_ walk outside for once



This sentiment right here.  Why is going on a walk preferable to playing games and what does being outside have to do with anything.  Its almost as if people just get angry that you don't value the same things as them.  Some people like going for walks, others enjoy playing sports, and some people do just like to play video games for hours on end.  Just because you really enjoy a certain activity does not mean that every one else enjoys it equally or that you should spend time trying to convince them to.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jul 29, 2015)

Why I can't love this new music -- but the old music, like Dillusion - New Root, only took one listening for me to love it.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 29, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> *I am surprised that you don't see* the contradiction in your argument so  far, which is that it is 'arrogant' to believe humans can change the  climate...and that we have to deny anthropogenic climate change in order  to avoid giving scientists a reason to...intervene and change the  climate, something you've repeatedly argued that humans can't do.



Well, it looks like you didn't see what I wrote.  Here... an article in the most recent issue of Popular Science (August 2015) quite nicely details what I said:  "HOW DO WE KNOW THAT WHAT WE TRY TO DO TO CHANGE THE CLIMATE WON'T BACKFIRE?"  So, yes, I'm taking us into the whole "antibiotic/superbug" issue.  You know... how our excessive use of antibiotics, all with "good intent"... well, backfired.  Which has given us this.  So, perhaps now you will see where I was going, since you chose to ignore my question and question my methods.  Any other questions?




MalletFace said:


> A degree in any of the sciences inherently includes training on critical thinking, successful research, and a better understanding on how the scientific method works.
> 
> A degree in a science is, at some level, relevant to a discussion of any other science, especially if there is no expert in the field present.
> 
> ...



Oh, I'm fully aware of the sciences and the scientific method, not to mention the whole logical thinking thing.  However, I like to think outside the box... my fave series was "Connections" (with James Burke).  Fantastic series.  You should watch it.  Because it teaches... well, it taught me that one thing can lead to another, and you can never tell how things will change.  Are you familiar with The Butterfly Effect?  If not, you should be.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 29, 2015)

I am merely arguing the scientific consensus, that carbon dioxide from human activities modifies the climate.
Questions about the impact of further human intervention to manage or remedy these changes do not dispute this consensus. 

Do you acknowledge this and concede that the scientific consensus is correct, or do you have an objection which is actually relevant to the claim?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 29, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> *I am merely arguing the scientific consensus*, that carbon dioxide from human activities modifies the climate.
> Questions about the impact of further human intervention to manage or remedy these changes do not dispute this consensus.



Was it not "scientific consensus" that gave us the whole "antibiotics are good for you" argument that has lead to what I posted above, having to do with superbugs?  Just because there is "consensus" doesn't mean that consensus cannot be disagreed with.  Doesn't mean that "consensus" can't be wrong.  Or can't have "unintended" consequences.  So the whole argument circles back to the beginning, the very question of whether or not human activities contribute (or should we say, contribute significantly) to climate change.




Fallowfox said:


> Do you acknowledge this and concede that the scientific consensus is correct, *or do you have an objection* which is actually relevant to the claim?



I concede nothing, because science that concedes is "science" that doesn't progress.  It is the nature of science to question, to express doubt.  Doesn't meant the "doubters" are right, but it also doesn't meant the "consensus" is right, either.  It simply means this is not a simple issue.  It means we aren't done yet.  It also means we have yet to see what may come.  Both sides might be surprised.  Personally, I'm all ears.  So far, this whole issue of climate change has been loads of fun to poke and prod.  Because science should also be fun.  Do you concede to this view?


----------



## MalletFace (Jul 29, 2015)

Roose Hurro said:


> Oh, I'm fully aware of the sciences and the  scientific method, not to mention the whole logical thinking thing.   However, I like to think outside the box... my fave series was "Connections"  (with James Burke).  Fantastic series.  You should watch it.  Because  it teaches... well, it taught me that one thing can lead to another, and  you can never tell how things will change.  Are you familiar with The Butterfly Effect?  If not, you should be.



I am familiar with the butterfly effect and chaos theory. I also  understand it, which is something I'm afraid you might not share with  me.

You make it sound as if chaos theory and the butterfly effect  mean anything is possible, but they don't. They show a flaw with  attempts to understand things as linear systems, but they don't suddenly  validate any claim "Because butterflies!"

If you were really  aware of the whole logical thinking thing, you would have read the  Wikipedia article you linked to, which explains this, you would have  read the cited articles that give information on the topic, you would  have read papers like _Deterministic Nonperiodic Flow_, and you  would have at least attempted to understand the vocabulary used in the  Wikipedia articles and related sources. You didn't though, or you chose  to ignore the information within, which makes me believe your  "[thinking] outside the box" may just be you maintaining illogical  skepticism for reasons I cannot claim to understand.

I also hope you're aware that using the series of a man who also created _After the Warming_  to defend your positions on climate change and change in general is a  little odd, especially considering he disagreed with you on both points,  and used the understanding at the time to make predictions about the  future.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 29, 2015)

MalletFace said:


> You make it sound as if chaos theory and the butterfly effect  mean anything is possible, but they don't. *They show a flaw with  attempts to understand things as linear systems*, but they don't suddenly  validate any claim "Because butterflies!"



Oh, you mean like this flaw in the whole "climate change" debate?  I would think this data would be important... the whole "effect doesn't come before cause" element kinda puts the kibosh on "consensus"... at least I would think so.  And yes, butterflies.  Are you aware they were actually (originally) called "flutterbys" but, well, it appeared the guy who asked what the were was hard of hearing.  Remember, cause comes before effect!  Is that not a "scientific" fact?

*Edit*:  Read the rest of the above link... lots of interesting info, when you read further.


----------



## Rassah (Jul 29, 2015)

*sigh* There was never a "scientific consensus" that  "antibiotics are good for you." We knew about evolution before we knew about antibiotics. The consensus has always been that some antibiotics can kill some bacteria, but that there is risk of some bacteria evolving a resistance to it. The new superbugs only validated the consensus.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 29, 2015)

Rassah said:


> *sigh* There was never a "scientific consensus" that  "antibiotics are good for you." We knew about evolution before we knew about antibiotics. The consensus has always been that some antibiotics can kill some bacteria, but that there is risk of some bacteria evolving a resistance to it. The new superbugs only validated the consensus.



You did note, I put "scientific consensus" in quotes, didn't you?  The fact stands, antibiotics proved to have consequences... even worse, according to what you just said, we went about and used them anyway, even KNOWING the possible consequences. What does that tell you?

Oh, and just a little something to make science fun...


----------



## MalletFace (Jul 29, 2015)

Roose Hurro said:


> Oh, you mean like this flaw in the whole "climate change" debate?  I would think this data would be important... the whole "effect doesn't come before cause" element kinda puts the kibosh on "consensus"... at least I would think so.  And yes, butterflies.  Are you aware they were actually (originally) called "flutterbys" but, well, it appeared the guy who asked what the were was hard of hearing.  Remember, cause comes before effect!  Is that not a "scientific" fact?



The sources that page cites conflict with the information it gives, even the very first one, where the author claims that CO[SUB]2[/SUB] and other greenhouse gasses do not influence climate change, but the paper it cites and misuses graphs from for that section demonstrates and agrees with a "strong correlation between atmospheric greenhouse-gas concentrations and Antarctic temperature" and "an increase of greenhouse-gasses before interglacial periods."

Please, use critical thinking here. By going to the About Us page, I found the spokesperson of the site and their mission statement.

Because I care about whether or not information is reliable, I looked up the organization and the only person it lists. 

The site is registered by H. Steward and the other main director is Corbin Robertson Jr., as far as I could determine. Their registration with the state of Texas is now only available in physical form, so I can't readily access it.

Their spokesperson and the person who holds their registration, the same person who writes many of the articles, that one included, used to be a major executive of the Louisiana Land and Exploration Company, a director of the American Petroleum Institute, and a director at Enron Oil and Gas. 

The other director, Corbin Robertson Jr., donates large amounts of money to oil and coal related organizations not excluding that site, heads the Natural Resource Partners company and Quintana Minerals, and has helped lobby for climate inaction.

Neither of these men are experienced professionals in climatology and only one holds a degree in any science, they falsify information and misuse what they don't, and they hold heavy bias towards the organizations they run.

A really simple chain of discoveries that required me to think about who made these claims, how they defend them, and why they make them made me understand that Plants Need CO[SUB]2[/SUB] is a source that cannot be trusted on climate change.

Can you please do this in the future?

Edit: 

Forgot flutterby.

Again. Do research properly.

When the word exists in a similar format dating back to OE (butorfleoge), where fleogebutor would have literally meant flying beating or flying butter, rather than flutter by, I doubt that is etymological fact rather than just an old story.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 29, 2015)

MalletFace said:


> Their spokesperson and the person who holds their registration, the same person who writes many of the articles, that one included, used to be a major executive of the Louisiana Land and Exploration Company, *a director of the American Petroleum Institute, and a director at Enron Oil and Gas.*



Ahhh... so you want to play that game.  Funny, but each of us can find all sorts of interesting info on the people involved.  And we can continue to disagree with each other, ad infi... oh, well, might as well cut this short, my public comp time is running short.  To be blunt, climate "science" is funded by government, and we all know government has its politics, and politics has its agenda, liberal or otherwise.

So, we can either continue this discussion, round and round we go, or we can agree neither of us is perfect.  Your choice.


----------



## Rassah (Jul 29, 2015)

I don't understand why people who live in shitty climates, like UK and Canada, are against getting a warmer climate


----------



## Derin Darkpaw (Jul 30, 2015)

Roose Hurro said:


> Ahhh... so you want to play that game.  Funny, but each of us can find all sorts of interesting info on the people involved.  And we can continue to disagree with each other, ad infi... oh, well, might as well cut this short, my public comp time is running short.  To be blunt, climate "science" is funded by government, and we all know government has its politics, and politics has its agenda, liberal or otherwise.
> 
> So, we can either continue this discussion, round and round we go, or we can agree neither of us is perfect.  Your choice.



No we don't need to agree on anything when one person is unequivocably and empirically incorrect i.e. you.  Go this website right here
https://www.skepticalscience.com/argument.php
Any argument you have against climate change they have an article with both basic and intermediate version explaining why that argument is incorrect.

Want something a little more fun
https://www.skepticalscience.com/nsh/?
There is quotes from 97 different scientists with relevant degrees discussing either how climate change is real or how it is going to negatively impact us.


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 30, 2015)

fucking magnets


----------



## MalletFace (Jul 30, 2015)

Derin Darkpaw said:


> Want something a little more fun
> https://www.skepticalscience.com/nsh/?
> There is quotes from 97 different scientists with relevant degrees discussing either how climate change is real or how it is going to negatively impact us.



Reminds me of the List of Steves.



Roose Hurro said:


> Ahhh... so you want to play that game.   Funny, but each of us can find all sorts of interesting info on the  people involved.  And we can continue to disagree with each other, ad  infi... oh, well, might as well cut this short, my public comp time is  running short.  To be blunt, climate "science" is funded by government,  and we all know government has its politics, and politics has its  agenda, liberal or otherwise.
> 
> So, we can either continue this discussion, round and round we go, or we  can agree neither of us is perfect.  Your choice.



I have not presented a single source that held an author biased by corporate interests, political ideology, or conflicting opinion. You, on the other hand, have. I have not used evidence that conflicts with statements I make. You, on the other hand, have.

 I've not actually posted anything that even made any claims about climate change at all, as far as I can remember. I've barely even talked about the topic of climate change at all. The only reason I've mentioned it much at all is because I was pointing out the issue of source bias.

We aren't "playing that game." You make claims that are illogical and emotionally influenced, somebody retorts, then you go on tangents because your previous statement could no longer be defended.

Also: "To be blunt, climate "science" is funded by government,  and we all know government has its politics, and politics has its  agenda, liberal or otherwise."

Then we'd expect the bias to be representative of the beliefs of the U.S. government. This is not the case, as the split is fairly even, and even leans heavily towards climate change denial in many cases.

There are 30+ Republican candidates, potential and confirmed, for office who deny that humans impact climate change. There are under 15 Democratic candidates, potential and confirmed, that affirm climate change caused by humans.

The Senate is evenly split, aside from two individuals with unclear stances.

A majority of Representatives deny human-caused climate change.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 30, 2015)

Roose Hurro said:


> Was it not "scientific consensus" that gave us the whole "antibiotics are good for you" argument that has lead to what I posted above, having to do with superbugs?  Just because there is "consensus" doesn't mean that consensus cannot be disagreed with.  Doesn't mean that "consensus" can't be wrong.  Or can't have "unintended" consequences.  So the whole argument circles back to the beginning, the very question of whether or not human activities contribute (or should we say, contribute significantly) to climate change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Antibiotics, your personal thoughts about mavericks and whether or not you believe a little knowledge is a dangerous thing do not determine whether or not an idea is true. 
I'm not sure why you think they do. 
A hypothesis can be demonstrated to be correct, or proven wrong, if a plausible mechanism is contrived and evidence is found to determine whether the predictions of this mechanism are true. The fate of a hypothesis is not determined by contrast with unrelated fields of science, or concerns about the moral or political implications it would have if it were true. 

In the case of Anthropogenic climate change, the mechanism is the adsorption of longwave radiation by carbon dioxide's Carbon-Oxygen double bonds.
The sun's short wave radiation hits the earth and is re-emitted as longwave radiation. This longwave radiation would be lost to space, if there were no atmosphere and the earth would be about 255K, very cold indeed.  
Instead, trace gases in the atmosphere intercept this radiation and absorb it, turning the energy in the photons into vibrations in their bonds, or heat. 

This figure demonstrates the effect: http://www.giss.nasa.gov/research/briefs/schmidt_05/curve_s.gif
The solid line is the radiation flux we would expect at the top of the atmosphere, if all the re-emitted long wave radiation escaped. The troughs are caused by trace gases which absorb specific wavelengths, and the energy which these troughs represent is enough to explain why our planet is about 300K instead of 255K.
Carbon Dioxide and Water are the most significant atmospheric gases which contribute to this effect, called the greenhouse effect. 

Studies have shown that water molecules only have a residence time of about 11 days in the atmosphere, so we know that they are climate feedback and not a climate driver. 
Carbon Dioxide has a more sustained presence in the atmosphere, and it takes a long time for atmospheric concentrations to decrease after volcanic eruptions and so forth. Hence Carbon Dioxide is a climate driver. 

This prediction, that Carbon Dioxide drives long term climate, can be tested. If we look at our planet, orbiting a G2V type star, we should expect it to become warmer as its star ages and becomes brighter. Instead Earth has a sustained average temperature of about 300C for the last 600m years, punctuated by long term glaciations. 
That's not what you'd expect at all if only the sun was determine global temperature, so we know there is another climate driver, other than the sun. 

If you overlay carbon dioxide concentrations through this time period with solar luminosity, then the curves are a good match with temperature variations. 

http://www.aps.org/units/fps/newsletters/200807/images/figure7.gif [CO2 and Temp]
http://www.nap.edu/books/0309095069/xhtml/images/p2000c604g64001.jpg [solar luminosity]
This shows that the two most important climate drivers are Carbon Dioxide concentration and Solar Luminosity. 

Earth's temperature has remained rather steady in spite of increasing solar luminosity because of a general decline in greenhouse gases over geological time:
https://sustainableloudoun.files.wordpress.com/2010/02/fi2.png



Hence we know that if the solar luminosity changes suddenly, or the CO2 concentration changes suddenly, the climate will be changed. 
We're currently changing the CO2 concentrations very quickly, and the climate is changing just as all the evidence we've reviewed indicates it should.




Rassah said:


> I don't understand why people who live in shitty  climates, like UK and Canada, are against getting a warmer  climate



-Associated rises in sea level due to ice-on-land melting and running off into the oceans threaten to submerge our coastal cities.

-Carbon dioxide dissolves into the ocean, and forms carbonic acid. This changes the acidity of the oceans, causing coral reefs to dissolve and changing the viability of fish stocks.

-Energetic storms are likely to become more frequent and powerful, because they draw their power from warm oceans, so as the oceans warm there will be more available energy to drive them. 


I don't want to portray all change in climate as 'doom and gloom'. Rapid changes in climate merely represent a challenge to creatures -including us-because, having adapted to their current environments, they will discover that the environments have changed and that they are no longer well-suited to them.



Rassah said:


> *sigh* There was never a "scientific consensus"  that  "antibiotics are good for you." We knew about evolution before we  knew about antibiotics. The consensus has always been that some  antibiotics can kill some bacteria, but that there is risk of some  bacteria evolving a resistance to it. The new superbugs only validated  the consensus.



Even if Roose's comments about antibiotics were right, they would have no relevance to discussions about climate change.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 30, 2015)

Why I have a list of things to post on FAF, only to jump on and completely forget them all.


----------



## Yarra (Jul 30, 2015)

Burping.  It was once considered a compliment to burp during a meal.  Will it ever change?  If it did I would probably lose it every time some guy crushed it.  On an airplane....at work.....


----------



## Misomie (Aug 2, 2015)

Apparently people think I have a superiority complex. I don't get it. Sure I'm confident and happy about who I am as a person and I don't let people use me as a doormat, but I don't feel like I'm better than everybody. I even checked out the true definition of a superiority complex and it sounds even less like me because I don't feel inferior to people either. I dunno. :/


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 2, 2015)

People say I have a superiority complex, but I know that they're just jealous.


----------



## Byron (Aug 2, 2015)

Misomie said:


> Apparently people think I have a superiority complex. I don't get it.


People think that about me, as well as a bunch of other stuff I don't understand. Sometimes people will tell me what they think I'm doing or thinking, and it blows me away how far off and usually negative it is. My own family is afraid to talk to me because I'm terrible at expressing myself.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 2, 2015)

Meh. I just wish there was a way to make people understand that their assumption is dead wrong. In this case explaining does nothing and there is no way I'm going to go around claiming that I'm inferior to everybody. Ug. It's just annoying when people get something so wrong about you. XP 

I usually don't care when people assume incorrectly but being called things like a jerk, judgmental, and having a superiority complex just feels so wrong. Rather I'm possessive, strong-willed, aggressive (I've gotten pretty good at controlling this one), prideful, and comfortable. I 
don't get why it bugs me so much but it does.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Aug 2, 2015)

How some people my age are so stupid that they think they could make money by buying a load of Â£1 sweets and selling them for 10p..

Is the current teenage generation mostly  this stupid globally or is this just in my area?


----------



## Augmented Husky (Aug 2, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> People say I have a superiority complex, but I know that they're just jealous.



Considering what I've seen you post around here in a meaningfully throughout analytical matter I wouldn't doubt that.



CrazyTundraWolf said:


> How some people my age are so stupid that they think they could make money by buying a load of Â£1 sweets and selling them for 10p..
> 
> Is the current teenage generation mostly  this stupid globally or is this just in my area?



No sir you are most certainly not alone. I see it much more than I can bear to see -_-


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Aug 2, 2015)

Today I witnessed someone fill up their car at a gas station and drive off with the gas nozzle still inserted in their fuel tank. They didn't seem to notice as the hose dragged behind their car. How do you not notice such a thing hanging off the side of your car?


----------



## Misomie (Aug 2, 2015)

Why people get so butthurt when you complain about people letting dogs off leash in public places.


----------



## Lisek (Aug 2, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Today I witnessed someone fill up their car at a gas station and drive off with the gas nozzle still inserted in their fuel tank. They didn't seem to notice as the hose dragged behind their car. How do you not notice such a thing hanging off the side of your car?



Because they never look in their mirrors, naturally. How many times have I had people try to change lanes into me? I've had someone back up into my car and destroy the entire front of it. But people get all testy when I say it would be better if the things drove themselves.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 2, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> People say I have a superiority complex, but I know that they're just jealous.



Maybe you do.

But at least you work to be rational and try to be objectively right.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 3, 2015)

My taste in cars.


----------



## DragonTheWolf (Aug 3, 2015)

Trolls. I just don't understand them. I guess they find it fun to irritate the crap out of everyone, but I just don't understand that at all. How can someone just go around posting and doing crap only to get people riled up, and laugh at it like a mad hyena. I just don't get it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 3, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Maybe you do.
> 
> But at least you work to be rational and try to be objectively right.




The comment was a joke; believing everyone else is jealous being a sign of the superiority complex.


----------



## SodaBubbles (Aug 3, 2015)

I'll tell you what I don't understand.... the fact that we have to band together to _prove _that Red was a good person because apparently they're attempting to smear her and uplift the dude who killed her and Milo and I don't even know WHY I mean how the fuck is that okay? The crime itself carries a pretty small punishment, you should feel fucking GUILTY and all these people care about is making sure he doesn't feel too bad or some shit because he gave cops free coffee and she had an ancient speeding tic she couldn't pay. 

I will NEVER understand the idea of doing this kind of shit to an innocent victim. Fuck that.


----------



## Rassah (Aug 3, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> The comment was a joke; believing everyone else is jealous being a sign of the superiority complex.



Now you're just being all superior and patronizing, explaining jokes to us stupid pleebes


----------



## Zop (Aug 3, 2015)

SodaBubbles said:


> I'll tell you what I don't understand.... the fact that we have to band together to _prove _that Red was a good person because apparently they're attempting to smear her and uplift the dude who killed her and Milo and I don't even know WHY I mean how the fuck is that okay? The crime itself carries a pretty small punishment, you should feel fucking GUILTY and all these people care about is making sure he doesn't feel too bad or some shit because he gave cops free coffee and she had an ancient speeding tic she couldn't pay.
> 
> I will NEVER understand the idea of doing this kind of shit to an innocent victim. Fuck that.



Urg I almost think that should be made as an anonymous tip to the media. "Ex cop able to get away with double vehicular homicide by bribing law enforcement with handouts". But then again if something were actually done, Red's family would be at the center of everything.


----------



## Rassah (Aug 3, 2015)

Zop said:


> Urg I almost think that should be made as an anonymous tip to the media. "Ex cop able to get away with double vehicular homicide by bribing law enforcement with handouts". But then again if something were actually done, Red's family would be at the center of everything.



Who said anything about anonymous? https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/1481059-Written-Memorial-for-Red?p=5367226


----------



## Zop (Aug 3, 2015)

Rassah said:


> Who said anything about anonymous? https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/1481059-Written-Memorial-for-Red?p=5367226



=D


----------



## SodaBubbles (Aug 3, 2015)

Oh GOOD. I'm glad that exists and hopefully it'll help!


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 4, 2015)

Either this image is a joke, or all of humanity is.


----------



## Byron (Aug 4, 2015)

Forget it; she's rolling.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Either this image is a joke, or all of humanity is.


Don't worry, there are smart people out there. Just not in the US government.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Aug 4, 2015)

Why apple users are so stupid.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 4, 2015)

Why human beings choose not to improve themselves, when given the chance to. I understand not having the opportunity, but if it's there, why would people not take it out of an altruistic or egoistic obligation to better something in the world around them?


----------



## Byron (Aug 4, 2015)

To actively improve oneself is to admit fault. People don't like doing that.


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 5, 2015)

How much water my body needs. I absolute despise the amounts that I drink and sometimes feel that it's not enough. There's also the opposite issue of believing I am having enough water, but not feeling the effects of said water actual doing its job later on.


----------



## aeroxwolf (Aug 6, 2015)

Women...


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 6, 2015)

I had a dream that I was waving to a shirtless chest-tattooed Will Smith driving by on the highway on a motorcycle in the distance...he waved back.


----------



## Rassah (Aug 6, 2015)

Byron said:


> To actively improve oneself is to admit fault. People don't like doing that.



You're wrong :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 6, 2015)

aeroxwolf said:


> Women...



OMFG MISOGYNY


----------



## SodaBubbles (Aug 6, 2015)

OMFG

ps your icon is so cool Schwimmwagen. Like. Supercool.


----------



## Augmented Husky (Aug 6, 2015)

When people think themselves into the reality of not ever being "capable" of being smart. The truth is we have about 100 billion neurons each with an average of 1,000 connections. What matters is improving the software we run on this biological computer the hardware is magnificent all on its own. We owe it to ourselves to use it in its full wonderful extent.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Aug 6, 2015)

How is it that power metal in MP3 format sounds so hollow and empty, yet power metal ripped from CD to WMA format feels so alive? Is it because of my settings allowing for less compression than files downloaded from the Internet, or is it simply the original format?


----------



## Byron (Aug 6, 2015)

http://www.howtogeek.com/142174/wha...e-why-you-shouldnt-convert-lossy-to-lossless/


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 6, 2015)

Why I can't be happy with a personal decision for more than a few days.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 6, 2015)

Byron said:


> To actively improve oneself is to admit fault. People don't like doing that.


If your straw house doesn't hold up to a little bit of wind, learn from your mistakes, admit your faults, and use bricks next time.


----------



## Erzyal (Aug 7, 2015)

I have difficulty understanding people who just have a "F#$% YOU" attitude all the time. You would think they would eventually have to tone it down.


----------



## Byron (Aug 7, 2015)

No way. I'm doubling down on straw. I'm smarter than all of you with your bricks; you'll see!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 9, 2015)

The appeal of My Little Pony. While not entirely terrible, I just don't see the appeal of it; and I'm all about friendship and cutesy stuff.... I guess there are some things I'll never understand.


----------



## Ashdon (Aug 9, 2015)

Myself XD


----------



## Ashdon (Aug 9, 2015)

Vore 0_0


----------



## SodaBubbles (Aug 9, 2015)

Mr Fox- as a _former _basic level fan... I don't really know myself. I used to find it cute, and pretty entertaining... but it just started going downhill after a while so I stopped (I'm fairly sure I didn't make it through season 2) and just eventually withdrew almost entirely. I'm not giving up my characters I designed (I have 3) but I might just make them spagglehorses instead, or just draw them my style, I dunno. I guess it just lost the "sparkle". No pun intended lol. But I think a lot of it came from the more-and-more rampant Mary Sue-ism especially in the main character.

I think maybe it was because it was loud, cute, and entertaining, good for the kids and not terrible for the adults. If the writing had been better after season 1 (after Tara Strong left) it might have gone in a better direction. Instead it just kind of soured.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 9, 2015)

Why there is so much gender bending in this community. :/


----------



## Mei (Aug 9, 2015)

Angry twatwaffles who have nothing better to do than to talk down to others online to make themselves feel more secure about themselves ~.~


----------



## Augmented Husky (Aug 9, 2015)

Mei said:


> Angry twatwaffles who have nothing better to do than to talk down to others online to make themselves feel more secure about themselves ~.~



 Or in real life for that matter -_-


----------



## Mei (Aug 10, 2015)

True that ~


----------



## Ieono (Aug 10, 2015)

Mr. Fox said:


> Why there is so much gender bending in this community. :/



I think it's pretty ridiculous. You'd think there were trans-spores or something.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 10, 2015)

L-Lesbian
G-Gay
B-BiSexual
T-Transgender


Nothing more, Nothing less.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 10, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> L-Lesbian
> G-Gay
> B-BiSexual
> T-Transgender
> ...



Dude you've been in this fandom for 27 years? You'd be like an encyclopedia or some shit. Maybe you can explain what the attraction is with the fandom. I brought it up once before and apparently it's because we're a lot more open minded and accepting  than other cultures or some shit like that.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Aug 10, 2015)

Mr. Fox said:


> Why there is so much gender bending in this community. :/


There are a lot of young people here who are still trying to figure out who they want to be. Many are experimenting, others experience gender dysphoria. That's my explanation of what's going on.


----------



## Spotface (Aug 13, 2015)

People joking about hate and violence. Believe it or not, making jokes about bombing conventions and shooting up schools is not cool or funny. That is something called being a creepy psychopath who really undermines how horrible mass-violence is. Three shitheads got arrested and were tried as adults for conspiracy to murder, and in my eyes, they deserved it. I don't like being easily offended and overly sensitive, but there IS a line, and it IS drawn at that point. I already don't feel safe at school, and with assholes like that making plans to commit a mass murder? Go fuck yourself. That is not cool. 

Sorry for my vulgarity but things are not all dandelions and rainbows, and some things aren't to be made fun of.




Erzyal said:


> I have difficulty understanding people who just have a "F#$% YOU" attitude all the time. You would think they would eventually have to tone it down.



Some folks are born on the wrong side of the bed.


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Aug 13, 2015)

Why my damn fingernails are always so damn sharp. I have cut myself by accident with these things more times than I care to count. I managed to slice the fuck out of my thumb with the other thumb today. I use the goddamn clippers, but that seems to just help the edge on them.


----------



## Kaizy (Aug 13, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> There are a lot of young people here who are still trying to figure out who they want to be. Many are experimenting, others experience gender dysphoria. That's my explanation of what's going on.



There's two sides to gender-bending imo.

The gender dysphoria is a big one, at least for me. Gender-bending is what got me to look into gender identity and helped me to start figuring out my own. It's healthy to think about your gender and explore yourself.

Also, R63 is popular in the fandom because that's what furries do.


----------



## Kosdu (Aug 13, 2015)

Kaizy said:


> There's two sides to gender-bending imo.
> 
> The gender dysphoria is a big one, at least for me. Gender-bending is what got me to look into gender identity and helped me to start figuring out my own. It's healthy to think about your gender and explore yourself.
> 
> Also, R63 is popular in the fandom because that's what furries do.



There's no need to hold yourself to ideas of what you should be.

If I hadn't started exploring past that, I would be spending the rest of my life miserable instead of finding new joys everyday.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 14, 2015)

Why the people at the Property Management company (at my apartment building) are such pricks.


----------



## 1000bluntz (Aug 14, 2015)

tfw you replied to a post from the first page of this thread for the 4th time


----------



## sultanpeppershaker (Aug 14, 2015)

girls.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 16, 2015)

When people want to buy luxury items but then turn around and say they are having financial difficulties.  It's one thing if you are poor and have to save up/have a strict budget but why the heck do you want to buy something that's completely unnecessary while you are having a hard time just paying your bills? Even if you do want to tough it out, you should say that you have a very strict budget if asked to go above it rather than point out you're not doing too well just for pity (aka, seeking handouts/pricedrop).


----------



## Mayonnaise (Aug 16, 2015)

I don't get why kids want to provoke stray dogs, like throwing stone at sleeping ones.


----------



## MrRazot (Aug 16, 2015)

Quantum Physics and how fire works


----------



## Joybit (Aug 16, 2015)

People with a genuine stereotypical "MLG" attitude.  I don't care for CoD and Mountain Dew and I couldn't live off of Doritos.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Aug 16, 2015)

Why I have to share a planet with ignorant and closed-minded people.


----------



## Kaizy (Aug 16, 2015)

Joybit said:


> People with a genuine stereotypical "MLG" attitude.  I don't care for CoD and Mountain Dew and I couldn't live off of Doritos.



Try having one as a family member. It's a trip.
I can hear him screaming at CoD in the other room at 3am.


----------



## Joybit (Aug 16, 2015)

At that point I'd start messing with their network connection.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 18, 2015)

I don't get most of the tumblrisms. Like Squirrel-kin and headmates and shit.

I'm seriously considering starting my own white nationalist tumblr.

Hitler is my headmate, Oswald Mosley is my fursona, I identify as Aryankin, my preferred pronouns are sieg/heil/heilself, and I ask that nobody call me the N-word again as it triggers both me and my headmate. We prefer the term "Sosi" and the N-word was used to demonise us for nearly a century and I will not tolerate such language any longer. Any Jews and Negroes commenting on my blog with their bigotry will be blocked. I hope you understand that I wish to maintain a safe Lebensraum. My triggers include large moustaches, beaches, fire, planes, hammers, sickles, and the colour red. My blog exists to smash the years of censorship and stereotypes maintained by the ignorant brainwashed Jews of today by willing ears.

14/88, Christ be with you.


----------



## Kaizy (Aug 18, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> I don't get most of the tumblrisms. Like Squirrel-kin and headmates and shit.
> 
> I'm seriously considering starting my own white nationalist tumblr.
> 
> ...



You'd actually be surprised how uncommon that is on Tumblr.
I've been there for about 3-4 years and never encountered a headmate or anyone asking for any different pronouns outside of "they/their/them".


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 18, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> I don't get most of the tumblrisms. Like Squirrel-kin and headmates and shit.
> 
> I'm seriously considering starting my own white nationalist tumblr.
> 
> ...



Do this, it can only end well.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 19, 2015)

Kaizy said:


> You'd actually be surprised how uncommon that is on Tumblr.
> I've been there for about 3-4 years and never encountered a headmate or anyone asking for any different pronouns outside of "they/their/them".



how is this possible


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 21, 2015)

Oh come on. That's a double bump and this isn't even necro.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 23, 2015)

I don't get why shelters/rescues like to assign rare and random dog breeds to obvious mutts. "Why no, that is not a mutt but a Dfycxgh from the lost country of Wyhcfh. They are incredibly rare with only 1000 in existence but we have one right here."


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Aug 24, 2015)

Misomie said:


> I don't get why shelters/rescues like to assign rare and random dog breeds to obvious mutts. "Why no, that is not a mutt but a Dfycxgh from the lost country of Wyhcfh. They are incredibly rare with only 1000 in existence but we have one right here."


That reminds me of the Chinese zoo that got in trouble once for trying to pass a dog as a lion.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 25, 2015)

I don't understand why I am the only one still shit-posting. Like, seriously, aren't we supposed to be breaking down the establishment or something? Getting the answers? etc.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 25, 2015)

I don't understand how or why a hypocrite can have any hope of winning a debate. Doesn't hypocrisy invalidate an argument for the reason that a man incapable of practicing what he preaches is not someone from whom you should take guidance. I mean, when confronted with people like them, you could always say "You, also do the same thing".

No matter what my father might say, setting a good moral example is key to convincing people to take your side in an argument because when we examine people's proposals, aren't we also taking a good look at them as well?


----------



## Artillery Spam (Aug 25, 2015)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Why I have to share a planet with ignorant and closed-minded people.



The irony.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 25, 2015)

Artillery Spam said:


> The irony.



How is he still breathing is the real question.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 25, 2015)

DarrylWolf said:


> I don't understand how or why a hypocrite can have any hope of winning a debate. Doesn't hypocrisy invalidate an argument for the reason that a man incapable of practicing what he preaches is not someone from whom you should take guidance. I mean, when confronted with people like them, you could always say "You, also do the same thing".
> 
> No matter what my father might say, setting a good moral example is key to convincing people to take your side in an argument because when we examine people's proposals, aren't we also taking a good look at them as well?



"It's different when I do it."


----------



## ZaraphayxRedux (Aug 25, 2015)

Mr. Fox said:


> How is he still breathing is the real question.



Some say that his fedora still hangs upon an unopened 2 liter of Mt. Dew to this day, it's dream of achieving euphoric enlightenment strangled in the crib.

~RIP~


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 12, 2016)

Why my species get a rep for being degenerates in the fandom.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 12, 2016)

Why people hate on interests. Just, WHY does it matter to you if we like this?? It's not affecting you.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 12, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Why my species get a rep for being degenerates in the fandom.



If you want that to stop, why do you all keep lifting your tails? :V


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 16, 2016)

Ricky said:


> If you want that to stop, why do you all keep lifting your tails? :V



They secretly love it.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 16, 2016)

Ricky said:


> If you want that to stop, why do you all keep lifting your tails? :V



I don't lift my tail, it _gets _lifted. I can't help it that I'm sexy.


----------



## TidesofFate (Apr 17, 2016)

I don't understand why you all don't turn to the dark side.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 19, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> I don't understand racists, homophobes or anyone like that.



It is a pretty simple concept in a lot of cases.

Generally people who come from backwoods towns are not used to being around either of those groups.

They don't understand them, and people are afraid of things they don't understand and this leads to bigotry and preconceived application of stereotypes.

There are also a lot of homophobes who are complete closet cases, and they express anger out of frustration about their repressed sexual desires.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 19, 2016)

How this forum became revived and now I'm hearing of it.


----------



## Kioskask (Apr 19, 2016)

Ricky said:


> It is a pretty simple concept in a lot of cases.
> 
> Generally people who come from backwoods towns are not used to being around either of those groups.
> 
> They don't understand them, and people are afraid of things they don't understand and this leads to bigotry and preconceived application of stereotypes.


That is true, though people from backwoods towns may be slightly more likely to be homophobic or racist, I've lived in small towns my entire life and haven't noticed it anymore than in larger citys or towns or from people who live in them. That might just be because of my location, but I understand your point.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 19, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> That is true, though people from backwoods towns may be slightly more likely to be homophobic or racist, I've lived in small towns my entire life and haven't noticed it anymore than in larger citys or towns or from people who live in them. That might just be because of my location, but I understand your point.



Lol probably, you are from the UK.

My experience would be specific to the USA but I've seen it a lot in many different places here.


----------



## Kioskask (Apr 19, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Lol probably, you are from the UK.
> 
> My experience would be specific to the USA but I've seen it a lot in many different places here.


Yeah, us British are a lot more quiet and we keep to ourselves more than you lot from across the pond. That is probably why I don't hear much about it, they keep it to themselves.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 19, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> British are a lot more quiet


You haven't been listening to some of the shit in secondary schools then. Seriously though...


----------



## Kioskask (Apr 19, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> You haven't been listening to some of the shit in secondary schools then. Seriously though...


I'm in secondary school right now, I think teens are exceptions. It really depends on the location within the UK too. For example, the people where I live ( South-Eastern England ) tend to be more middle class, tea drinking, scone eating, posh speaking people.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 19, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> I live ( South-Eastern England )


Woah wait What??
which town school do you go to? No specifics.... Just like the town where you school is... I live in the south east too....


----------



## Moondoggy (Apr 19, 2016)

I don't understand Brenda....


----------



## TidesofFate (Apr 19, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> Woah wait What??
> which town school do you go to? No specifics.... Just like the town where you school is... I live in the south east too....


Right, then you guys are going to PM each other and date in real life behind our backs. 

@Moondoggy I don't think Brenda understands you either.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 19, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Right, then you guys are going to PM each other and date in real life behind our backs.


Yeah right. Asexuality ftw


----------



## Kioskask (Apr 19, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> Woah wait What??
> which town school do you go to? No specifics.... Just like the town where you school is... I live in the south east too....


I don't really want to say my specific location, but I will say that I'm either in Surrey, West Sussex or East Sussex.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 19, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> I don't really want to say my specific location, but I will say that I'm either in Surrey, West Sussex or East Sussex.


Ok, we're actaully pretty far away... My general location is Crayford/Dartford/Greenehithe


----------



## Kioskask (Apr 19, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> Ok, we're actaully pretty far away... My general location is Crayford/Dartford/Greenehithe


You seem to live in a more built up area than me 
Around here it looks like this, took this picture about a month or two ago.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 19, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> You seem to live in a more built up area than me
> Around here it looks like this, took this picture about a month or two ago.


I don't have any photos, but I actually live pretty much in the middle of nowhere... I gotta take two buses to get to school, and that normally takes like an hour...


----------



## Kioskask (Apr 19, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> I don't have any photos, but I actually live pretty much in the middle of nowhere... I gotta take two buses to get to school, and that normally takes like an hour...


Yikes, that sounds a bit annoying. I'm more lucky, our town is quite small so I only have to do a 30min walk to get there. Which is good considering I have to walk the dog for another 30mins and then travel 20mins to look after our horses for an hour or two.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 19, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> our town is quite small so I only have to do a 30min walk to get there


Well, it's actually a 30 minute walk, for me too, but I gotta walk along a byway.

And my Mom ain't havin' none of THAT


----------



## Kioskask (Apr 19, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> Well, it's actually a 30 minute walk, for me too, but I gotta walk along a byway.
> 
> And my Mom ain't havin' none of THAT


 Sucks to be you.


----------



## SolDirix (Apr 19, 2016)

I don't entirely understand Special and General relativity, but I might soon.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 19, 2016)

I'll never understand vagina...
Unless I can get with an FTM guy.  Then I might be willing to...  Learn ;D


----------



## Sforzie (Apr 19, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> Yeah right. Asexuality ftw


Uh, asexual people still date and get married? Hell, some still have sex just to keep a partner happy. Asexual just means you have no _desire _to mash your genitals together with someone else. Maybe you mean aromantic?


----------



## SolDirix (Apr 20, 2016)

I don't understand the 'no strings attached' phenomena during casual sex. I always find sex to be intimate on some level and always feel some connection. But at the same time, I don't end up wanting to be their BF. I just feel satisfied, and it is a total depression killer. Guess I'm just lucky .

Just because you feel a connection with someone, doesn't mean you want to marry them and be with them forever and ever . I only need affection every once in a while, and rarely get lonely as long as I can get lucky (or sometimes just affection without sex is fine, which makes me grateful to be in the furry fandom where people are more open to cuddling/hugs, etc). But I guess that is just me...


----------



## Simo (Apr 20, 2016)

I don't understand why there tends to be so few furries in the city/big cities...it's odd, so many people all in one place, yet all the furries I meet online live way out in the burbs or farther...hard, with no car, to make any meets, in the Washington, DC/Baltimore area.

I grew up in the wilderness of Michigan, and tend to like either being right in a city, where I can walk to stuff to do, or way outside of one...it's the middle ground where I feel least comfortable. (malls, chain stores, suburbia)


----------



## SolDirix (Apr 20, 2016)

Simo said:


> I don't understand why there tends to be so few furries in the city/big cities



I know right?? Then again I live in the burbs so I can't judge... much. Still I always saw furries as more of a modern phenomena, so I would expect to see it more in cities.


----------



## Simo (Apr 20, 2016)

SolidSpy24 said:


> I don't understand the 'no strings attached' phenomena during casual sex. I always find sex to be intimate on some level and always feel some connection. But at the same time, I don't end up wanting to be their BF. I just feel satisfied, and it is a total depression killer. Guess I'm just lucky .
> 
> Just because you feel a connection with someone, doesn't mean you want to marry them and be with them forever and ever . I only need affection every once in a while, and rarely get lonely as long as I can get lucky (or sometimes just affection without sex is fine, which makes me grateful to be in the furry fandom where people are more open to cuddling/hugs, etc). But I guess that is just me...



That sounds like a very healthy outlook! And I hope you have luck, getting lucky 



SolidSpy24 said:


> I know right?? Then again I live in the burbs so I can't judge... much. Still I always saw furries as more of a modern phenomena, so I would expect to see it more in cities.



Yea, it is odd. I think some of it has to do with issues of race and class: both cities are more or less segregated into very poor areas, and then, areas with much more money, especially in DC; Baltimore has more of a mixture. And furries seem to be mainly middle-class, or so it seems. It would be curious to do a sociological survey of furry demographics in the US: Age, race, class, sex, sexual preference, &c, and then compare the to the population at large.


----------



## SolDirix (Apr 20, 2016)

Simo said:


> And furries seem to be mainly middle-class, or so it seems.



That has to be it. Idk. I've never lived in the city. I've visited San Francisco and San Diego before though. People there seem like they are very open. I guess it is because there is more fun stuff to do in the city? What with all of the clubs and stuff?

Who'd have time for the fandom if you can just go clubbing every Saturday night? Not like there really is anything to do in the burbs. Lol jk.


----------



## Teniwolf (Apr 20, 2016)

www.adjectivespecies.com: Furry Demographics | [adjective][species]


Simo said:


> That sounds like a very healthy outlook! And I hope you have luck, getting lucky
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, it is odd. I think some of it has to do with issues of race and class: both cities are more or less segregated into very poor areas, and then, areas with much more money, especially in DC; Baltimore has more of a mixture. And furries seem to be mainly middle-class, or so it seems. It would be curious to do a sociological survey of furry demographics in the US: Age, race, class, sex, sexual preference, &c, and then compare the to the population at large.



There are a few sites that do, do this but there isn't really any new ones; here is one that is a bit oldr if you are curious. It doesn't answer all your questions but it does offer a lot of information.


----------



## Simo (Apr 20, 2016)

Teniwolf said:


> www.adjectivespecies.com: Furry Demographics | [adjective][species]
> 
> 
> There are a few sites that do, do this but there isn't really any new ones; here is one that is a bit oldr if you are curious. It doesn't answer all your questions but it does offer a lot of information.



Thanks, that was very interesting to look over. At the last con I went to, just south of DC (Fur the More, Tyson, VA), I noted a good number of older furs, and also, a broader racial mix, especially in the panels on making fursuits and crafting/sewing. I imagine in time, and as the fnadom has been around longer, we'll see the average age inch up.


----------

